# **Baby Predictions** ((Cheri * Gail * Sandra * Others))



## frogger3240

Welcome  :flower:
https://www.ips.uk.net/Admin/uploads/conference/BNBpart1.jpg

https://www.ips.uk.net/Admin/uploads/conference/BNBpart2.jpg

https://www.ips.uk.net/Admin/uploads/conference/BNBpart3.jpg

https://www.ips.uk.net/Admin/uploads/conference/BNBpart4.jpg
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif
https://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l433/hypnomoon/mz_02_10005439470-1.gif
https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Congratulations/congratsBFP.gif

****JENNY BABY PERDICTIONS CORRECT****
_*strawberry19*_
jenny - bfp in june as a boy
well ladies i got my :bfp: today June 4, 2010!!!!! so i need updating mc june 13th, 2010:cry:

*mandy121*
jenny~said may 2010
:bfp: 31.5.10 due date:14.02.2011 

*faerieprozac*
Jenny reading was a girl, concieve cycle starting May, BFP in June (did concieve in may but was chemical, so she still may be right).I was predicted June BFP from a May cycle, but got my :bfp: on the 27th (Chemcial Pregnancy 29th May 2010 ):cry:

_*moochacha*_
Jenny - BFP in May Girl - EDD Feb 2011~ CORRECT!! confirmed :bfp: she is having Twins to..woohoo!!!:happydance:



*  ***SANDRA BABY PERDICTIONS CORRECT***  *
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________


*  ***GAIL BABY PERDICTIONS CORRECT***
 *
Pinksnowball~ :bfp: 25/7/2010 :happydance:
________________________________________________________


* ***CHERI BABY PERDICTIONS CORRECT*** *
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________


*
***AMBER * OTHER BABY PSYCHICS BABY PERDICTIONS CORRECT*** *
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u236/Magik_Moonmyst/Baby%20Things/34cd3wrzne0.gif:pink::yellow:
 ***Baby Perdictions***
:dust:Gail ~ Sandra ~ Amber ~ The Real Green Witch ~ Cheri ~ Jenny-Renny~ and others:dust: 
https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Sophia
Jenny - bfp in May - boy (already incorrect)

Serendipity - bfp in July - Girl

Gail - bfp in September - Boy

I am crossing my fingers for serin!

Sandra - July/boy 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


foxyloxy28 

Jenny: BFP May'10 (Girl) - Incorrect

Cheri: BFP, Conceive or Due Date: May (Girl - no year given) 

Sandra: Month of May is important (unsure of year), along with 3rd of a month (or possibly 3rd month - March) (Girl) (1st of 3 babies)

Anne-Marie: BFP or Conceive: June'10 (Boy)

Gail: BFP by July'10 (Boy) (1st of 3 babies)

Star: BFP August 2010 (Boy) (1st of 3 babies)

Amber: BFP February 2011 (Boy) 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

schnoodle

jenny - bfp in may

gail - bfp in july 

cherie - havnt recieved this yet.

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


frogger3240 

Cheri - March -boy

Jennyrenny - Twins - girl/girl - BFP comes Jan. 2011 

Gail - BFP before October 2010 - Girl
2nd reading from Gail ~ conception sept. 2010 birth month april/may (May 6th 2011)~Girl

Sandra - girl-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy)

Amber - BFP October 2010 from a cycle in september 2010 - Girl






https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


moonmama

jenny bfp oct - boy 

gail bfp sept/oct boy

still waiting for my cheri one

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

strawberry19
jenny - bfp in june as a boy

gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy conception 

cheri: july and a girl!

serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl

sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy 

well ladies i got my :bfp: today June 4, 2010!!!!! so i need updating mc june 13th, 2010

[/COLOR]  

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Pinksnowball

Jenny - BFP in June- Girl

Gail - Says she has a strong feeling im already preg (af due today- no show but BFN) also a girl but births in 2011 2013 and 2014

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

reedsgirl1138

Jenny readin..say BFP in Dec from a Nov cycle. predicted a girl


https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


MissyMooMoo

Jenny - July Girl
Cheri - Jun Boy
Gail - Jun/July Boy
Serendity - July Girl
Sue Evans - July Girl
Anita Shean - Jun/July Girl
New Leaf - July Boy
Tina Online Tarot Lady - July Girl
Brooke - July-Aug Girl
Ruby - Sep - Nov Boy
Lesley Anderson - July Girl
Sandra one -Boy - July - Oct 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

jessop27 

gail~ boy in july/aug 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Rach & Bumpy

JennyRenny - BFP In Oct from cycle in Sept - a:blue: EDD/birthdate is 3rd July and 19th June 2011

Brooke - July/August for conception or find out - a:blue: for this upcoming pregnancy

Gail - Conception August 2010 with a:pink: 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

mumoffive 

Gail - girl and bfp in Sept/Oct

Jenny - girl and bfp in July

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

lindseyanne

jenny-Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th

Gail ~ late June early July, as the date for this, and I am shown a baby boy from this conception to be born 2011, all well with this, and a very bouncing healthy baby boy 


https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

MADLYTTC 

Jenny Renny & My Psychic Lady: BFP July/August from July cycle BOY EDD March 
Gail: BFP June/July GIRL EDD 2011
Sandra: BOY EDD February/March
Serendipity/Anne-Marie: BFP August BOY 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

:bfp:mandy121****bfp 31.5.10 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

new mummy2010

jenny-BFP- in june from cycle in june
EDD -march 2011 preferance to 7th & 10th
SEX- boy

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

moochacha

Jenny - BFP in May Girl - EDD Feb 2011.
Sandra - BFP August/Sept Girl 2011, 2 boys
Gail - BFP Sept/Oct Girl 2011, 2 boys 2013 & 2014

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Rach & Bumpy

Serendipity - August 2010 as BFP or conception with a :pink:
Jenny predicts - BFP in October from September Cycle. A:blue: and EDD/birthdate referenced to 3rd of July 2011 and 19th of June 2011.
Brooke Predicts - July/August for conception or find out - a:blue: for this upcoming pregnancy
Gail Predicts- Conception August 2010 with a :pink:

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

faerieprozac

Jenny reading was a girl, concieve cycle starting May, BFP in June (did concieve in may but was chemical, so she still may be right).

serendipity that an autumn (september/october) conception is likely
Sandra reading, she said July/August crossover (like, end of July beginning of august) for Conception
Gail - - BFP Jul/Aug/Boy


https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Loren

Has ALL faith in Mia-Angel Gail - Predicted conception July/August 2010 - Boy, BFP June 2013 - Girl, Conception around March 2015 - Girl

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Charlotteee
Jenny Renny Reading - BFP - June - - EDD March 11 


https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

happilytrying

Gail - June/July 

Anne Marie - August 

Jennifer - July 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

jonnanne3

Jenny- Aug/Sept twins:blue::pink: 
Gail- Sept./ :blue:
Anne Marie- Aug/ :blue:
Sandra- July/:pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
Amber- Jan 2011/ :yellow: 
Cheri- Aug/ :pink:

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


happilytrying

Gail - June/July

Anne Marie - August

Jennifer - July



https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


mushmouth

Jenny Renny - BFP Month of May for a cycle starting in April - BOY EDD feb '11 
Sandra Gibbs - BFP late august/early sept for a GIRL, followed by a BOY a year later (who looks exactly like his dad)
Gail - BFP October for a GIRL, january 2012 BFP for a BOY (with lots of dark hair and a smiler - like his dad) 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

giggles.

Cherri - Said I was going to have a BOY and that MAY is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in .... Weird thing about this reading is she predicted his job to be exactly same as mine!!! Even though she knows nothing about my job. 

Brooke - Said that BOY and that September/October is conception time. She also stated that she see's a male physician! (suppose that could lead to a birth May as Cherry said).

Anne-Marie - Said GIRL and that September is month of conception or when I will get my BFP.

Jenny Renny - Said BOY, BFP comes in October from a cycle that starts in Septmber, with EDD 19th June and 31st May.

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

lace&pearls

Jenny - SEPTEMBER, twins - boy & girl!

Gail - Also SEPTEMBER, but she said conception would be mid - late august, she said boy

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

NJAngelAPN
Gail: August BFP from a cycle that starts in July - BOY
Jenny: July BFP - BOY
Sandra: October BFP - BOY
Brooke: July conception, July or August BFP - GIRL 

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Catwoman83

Jenny Renny- July 2010 BFP (Boy)
Cheri-August (she predicted this in 2008) (Boy) but says she still see it as the same
Gail-Nov 2010 (Boy)

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif

Nataliexx

Daisy Lynn- Conception June/July/August 2010 GIRL
Cheri22- June (Conception,BFP,DD) BOY
Gail- July/August 2010 GIRL
Mary- Fall pregnant within 6 months GIRL
Victoria Zasikowsk- May BOY
Brooke Jaffe-Cohen- Conception August/September 2010 GIRL
Tianna- Dates showing September 28th, December 10th GIRL
ttcbabyloveprediction- May BOY
Anne-Marie Barker- August BOY
Misty Eyed Dreams- Conceive within 6 months GIRL
Rovecca Wilson- GIRL

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif


DaretoDream

~ Gail says Aug, Jenny says July, both say a baby boy! ~


https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l70/hidahadi/Baby%20boutique%20album/baby-items.gif​


----------



## soph77

This sounds like a great idea. I have had 3 readings and they have all been different!! 

Jenny - bfp in May (already incorrect)

Serendipity - bfp in July 

Gail - bfp in September

I am crossing my fingers for serin!


----------



## foxyloxy28

:yipee:

Gail: 1st BFP by July'10 (Boy)

Jenny: BFP May'10 (Girl)

Cheri: Reading due today (been waiting 2 weeks!!)

Thanks for starting the thread :D


----------



## schnoodle

jenny - bfp in may

gail - bfp in july 

cherie - havnt recieved this yet.

xx


----------



## frogger3240

updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:

sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## soph77

Can you please add onto mine
Jenny - boy
Serin - girl
Gail - boy


----------



## moonmama

hi can you add mine?! jenny bfp oct - boy , gail bfp sept/oct boy, still waiting for my cheri one! Are there any other good ones that do baby predictions that anyone can recommend?
xx


----------



## strawberry19

mine are 

jenny - bfp in june as a boy
gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy
cheri: july and a girl!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i got my two readings today

Jenny - BFP in June- Girl
Gail - Says she has a strong feeling im already preg (af due today- no show but BFN) also a girl but births in 2011 2013 and 2014

:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I only have a Jenny readin..say BFP in Dec from a Nov cycle. predicted a girl.

Where can I find this others to get more reading?? So curious


----------



## strawberry19

gail is on ebay as psychic123uk or you can type gail psychic123uk onto google and will take you direct to her webpage her mini pregnancy readings which are really good and indepth not like jenny's are £6.50 

cheri is under cheri22 on google 

x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Strawberry!!:)


----------



## strawberry19

no problemo ladies i highly recommend gail everyone has been able to relate to her readings x


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> Can you please add onto mine
> Jenny - boy
> Serin - girl
> Gail - boy

I have you added....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> :yipee:
> 
> Gail: 1st BFP by July'10 (Boy)
> 
> Jenny: BFP May'10 (Girl)
> 
> Cheri: Reading due today (been waiting 2 weeks!!)
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread :D

have you added...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

schnoodle said:


> jenny - bfp in may
> 
> gail - bfp in july
> 
> cherie - havnt recieved this yet.
> 
> xx

I have you added also...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

moonmama said:


> hi can you add mine?! jenny bfp oct - boy , gail bfp sept/oct boy, still waiting for my cheri one! Are there any other good ones that do baby predictions that anyone can recommend?
> xx

have you added....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> mine are
> 
> jenny - bfp in june as a boy
> gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy
> cheri: july and a girl!

have you added....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Pinksnowball said:


> i got my two readings today
> 
> Jenny - BFP in June- Girl
> Gail - Says she has a strong feeling im already preg (af due today- no show but BFN) also a girl but births in 2011 2013 and 2014
> 
> :happydance:

have you added....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies I only have a Jenny readin..say BFP in Dec from a Nov cycle. predicted a girl.
> 
> Where can I find this others to get more reading?? So curious

have you added....:thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

thanks hunni :D


----------



## moochacha

Hi ladies can someone please share the other sites I had a Jenny Renny reading but I would really like to get a couple of others as well. :D I've tired Google but not much is coming up.


----------



## moochacha

Oh I just looked back a page thanks strawberry!!!


----------



## moochacha

Do you think the cheri readings are worth it? I've heard wonderful things about Jenny and Gail but not much about Cheri


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> thanks hunni :D

your welcome....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Do you think the cheri readings are worth it? I've heard wonderful things about Jenny and Gail but not much about Cheri

I think for me I really felt gail really had connections with me it fit me to a "T" and cheri is a great person and jenny's was good I would love to have twins but with Gail's her's really touched me...


----------



## foxyloxy28

I liked my Gail one the best :D

Here is my Cheri prediction:

Cheri: BFP May - Girl (no year given)


----------



## strawberry19

moochacha said:


> Do you think the cheri readings are worth it? I've heard wonderful things about Jenny and Gail but not much about Cheri

id go for a gail ive all thre and jenny and gail said the same cheri was slightly different and said id have a girl first and a few other things which i didnt really relate to plus she took ages to get a reading back from!! i had to wait 3 weeks for mine :( and gail picked up on a house move which would deffo be done if i got pregnant and that we had been thinking that we should do anyway!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi I have some readings if you would add them...

Jenny - July Girl
Cheri - Jun Boy
Gail - Jun/July Boy
Serendity - July Girl
Sue Evans - July Girl
Anita Shean - Jun/July Girl
New Leaf - July Boy
Tina Online Tarot Lady - July Girl
Brooke - July-Aug Girl
Ruby - Sep - Nov Boy
Lesley Anderson - July Girl

Thanks you my lovely x


----------



## moonmama

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi I have some readings if you would add them...
> 
> Jenny - July Girl
> Cheri - Jun Boy
> Gail - Jun/July Boy
> Serendity - July Girl
> Sue Evans - July Girl
> Anita Shean - Jun/July Girl
> New Leaf - July Boy
> Tina Online Tarot Lady - July Girl
> Brooke - July-Aug Girl
> Ruby - Sep - Nov Boy
> Lesley Anderson - July Girl
> 
> Thanks you my lovely x

oh missy thats tickled me!! you've had hundreds done! where did you find them all? :haha: xxx


----------



## jessop27

hi ive only got gail one 
she says boy in july/aug


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I just went a bit mad lol. Some are well respected psychics in Kent where I live the others googled and some I got of these threads x
Thanks for adding me xx:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wouldn't it be wonderful if you did contact one of these psychics and they said they thought you were pregnant now. Say if one of us did it when we were predicted. Wouldn't that be the best ever! lol. But who could I contact....hmmmm. I've done them all now:blush:


----------



## moonmama

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh I just went a bit mad lol. Some are well respected psychics in Kent where I live the others googled and some I got of these threads x
> Thanks for adding me xx:flower:

It can get abit addictive cant it? I had first jennyren one done just for fun - but I didnt like it so I thought if I have a gail one it will be completely different and will confirm to me how its all rubbish! but they were same predictions so now I'm waiting for my cheri one!! :wacko:

I used to be sensible logical person before all this! :haha::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## strawberry19

haha sensible i dont think there is anymore sense left in us now were all ttc!! heheh all my predictions came back with same month eeek!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha it is addictive!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## moonmama

strawberry19 said:


> haha sensible i dont think there is anymore sense left in us now were all ttc!! heheh all my predictions came back with same month eeek!!

thats the bit that freaks me out and confuses my formerly logical mind! how do they do that??!! and as daft as it sounds - because i've had 3 recurrent losses- if I get pregnant before sept/oct as predicted i'm going to convince myself that its doomed! which defies the whole reading for 'fun' theory!!:dohh:


----------



## strawberry19

moonmama said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> haha sensible i dont think there is anymore sense left in us now were all ttc!! heheh all my predictions came back with same month eeek!!
> 
> thats the bit that freaks me out and confuses my formerly logical mind! how do they do that??!! and as daft as it sounds - because i've had 3 recurrent losses- if I get pregnant before sept/oct as predicted i'm going to convince myself that its doomed! which defies the whole reading for 'fun' theory!!:dohh:Click to expand...

well if you do get your bfp then id just say to try and relax as much as possible and try not to stress it is hard for people who have lost babies previously but you just need to believe :) i hope you do have a sticky bean soon x

and i donnt know how they do it but i gues there is only one way to find out if they are right x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Someone seriously needs to stop me ordering predictions!!!

Just ordered my Sandra Gibbs one (only cos it was cheap @ £3.00) that is it........ no more psychic predictions for me!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## moonmama

foxyloxy28 said:


> Someone seriously needs to stop me ordering predictions!!!
> 
> Just ordered my Sandra Gibbs one (only cos it was cheap @ £3.00) that is it........ no more psychic predictions for me!!!!!! :rofl:

oooh who's she?! I should've got my cheri one today! been ages i hope its worth the wait!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can somebody please point us to this Sandra Bloomin Gibbs!!! lol


----------



## strawberry19

foxyloxy28 said:


> Someone seriously needs to stop me ordering predictions!!!
> 
> Just ordered my Sandra Gibbs one (only cos it was cheap @ £3.00) that is it........ no more psychic predictions for me!!!!!! :rofl:

just oredered it tooo and already had email off her for my details :D x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww :-( I want one. How do I get one??


----------



## foxyloxy28

She's emailed me back too :D

www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com

Am I allowed to put a link to her site?? Opps if I'm not! :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

should be alright lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is mine too long to put on the chart lol :-(


----------



## strawberry19

hun i dont think shes been back yet today xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I thought maybe mine would take too much space up lol


----------



## strawberry19

well it is long!!! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:blush::blush:


----------



## soph77

I just paid for the sandra one, will she get in contact with me about my details?


----------



## strawberry19

yeah she will xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm still waiting for her to contact me. I bet she is wondering what's hit her! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow this lady is good!!! I have already had a response and sent her a pic of me and OH X


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yeah, she was really quick with getting back to me too. Wish she'd hurry up with my reading though! :haha:


----------



## strawberry19

o god missy i really cant wait i dont think im gonna be able to sleep tonight!!! itl be the first thing i do when get home from work tomoz is check my emails!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am excited to but gonna and need to sleep now so will check my emails first thing. Night all xxx


----------



## soph77

She got back to me within a minute to ask for a photo!
She didn't ask for any other details though, did she ask you ladies for other details?
All the other psychics asked for lots of family details.


----------



## tillytum

Ladies just to let you know the 'psychic' reader Sandra Gibbs got removed from my regular ttc site babycenter, she copied other ladies readings, ladies waited over a month for a reading, sent piles of spam mail, sent the same reading to over 20 ladies so was removed from the readers list, take care there, there is alot of evidence she is a fake, and alot more went on, so the admins had no choice but to remove her website and contacts for prediction readings, so do take care sorry ! xTilly x


----------



## strawberry19

we will do tilly weve got threads up so everyone can compare we will soon see if somebody gets the saem reading thankyou for the warning xx


----------



## tillytum

Ive tried about 6 psychics all great, but there was alot of upset on BC with this reader, really nasty stuff, she copied other psychics work too, Ive heard good things about Cheri Jenny and Gail and a lady called Anne Marie, also Psychic Marie on ebay did me a good one, but about 30 of my ttc buddies agree they wouldnt use Sandra or recommend her after all the baby center problems, just dont want anyone else to get scammed as we were x x x


----------



## soph77

Oh no!! Oh well, at least she was cheap! I have a Jenny, Gail and Anne-Marie one, so what is one more? I don't necessarily believe in this stuff, it is more for fun for me but thank you for posting this warning, I know some that some are believers and that is fine by me too!


----------



## strawberry19

yeah bit of fun but funny if it does come true


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is mine too long to put on the chart lol :-(

nope hun I will get it updated...:thumbup:


----------



## strawberry19

hun can you put that sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy 

hmmm gail predicetd me getting pregnant in october in the future for a baby girl so god knows


----------



## foxyloxy28

:wacko: oh dear, what a shame if she is a fake, but atleast it was only £3.00!!

I'm trying to stay awake to see if she gets back to me tonight. How long has she taken to get readings back to you girls?


----------



## strawberry19

hun go to the jenny thread and read mine shes just replied to me!!


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies wanted to let you all know that I updated the first page with everyone's information please make sure that I have your information right...thanks ladies well I'm heading to bed talk to you all tomorrow...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

im gonna just delete hers when it comes through because I DIDNT LIKE HOW SHE TALKED ABOUT YOU STRAWBERRY! MADE ME ANGRY. The endrome......sorry cant spell that lol. That could lead anybody into a PANICK. No no.....I shouldnt have asked her for one and when it comes im not even gonna read it im gonna delete it. I have all my 9 and im happy with them. I should have known better. 

Tilly - when I saw strawberries reading I was angry because she said about the endrome....sorry cant spell this lol, but thats just crap and strawberry doesnt have problems with this and I think for anybody to mention this could make somebody panick. Somebody like me that worries about absolutely everything to do with this ... I would hate somebody to panick me with this!!! So I knew straight away that she is either tactless or plain nasty..and she goes on to say she is not a doctor!!! Well ff for that!!! Cos her diagnosis would be totally off. 

So sorry for feeling this way. I usually remain calm but this lady has rubbed me up the WRONG WAY :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just have a feeling shes gonna say something really negative....and I don't need that. I really don't. My readings have made me positive, happy and hopeful. I want and need to keep this mood. And nobody is about to stop me! THANK GOD IT WAS ONLY £3!!! lol


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi Girls
Have had a few readings now and am really keeping my fingers crossed x

I have shortened them down here to go on the front page but will copy the actual message for anyone inetersted :) None of them really tie up but i guess as they all see a pregnancy between August and September i am more than happy :cloud9:

JennyRenny - BFP In Oct from cycle in Sept - a :blue: EDD/birthdate is 3rd July and 19th June 2011

Brooke - July/August for conception or find out - a :blue: for this upcoming pregnancy

Gail - Conception August 2010 with a :pink:



More in depth :)

*JennyRenny* - Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 3rd of July 2011 and the 19th of June 2011

*Brooke* - I'm being shown a timeframe of July/August for conception or when you find out. Also something about a "test or procedure" comes up. Does this make sense? Could be just a home ovulation test. Looks like there's a BOY coming in for this upcoming pregnancy. 
Let me know when you get your BFP!
Blessings,
-Brooke

*Gail* - Linking in around you, I feel you had a time around Christmas/January when you felt you were pregnant or perhaps had a dissapointment , spirit just show this as a highlighted time , and I sense that pregnancy is very much on your mind for some reason over the next month, it may be someone close has just found out they have conceived or it may be that its just a highlighted time, I see a clear month for conception as August 2010 and a spirit lady who comes in around you shows another family date or specific date within this month also

I am shown a healthy and full term pregnancy and a baby girl for 2011, you will get pregnant again almost immediately which may be a little bit of a shock or surprise for you, Id say around 6 to 8 weeks after giving birth to your Daughter, but this wont phase you and you will be as overjoyed with your 2nd pregnancy too, which shows as a boy, and sorry but a very large birth weight is being given , over 10lbs!!

I feel your path goes from strength to strength in many areas over the next 3 years, and you feel very at peace at one and content with your life, and to clarify pregnancy wise I see 2 more births ahead for you one girl one boy and wish you every happiness with this and your future :) x

6-8 weeks :shock: i cant see that really lol


----------



## foxyloxy28

Wow, that would be literally one after the other! :haha:


----------



## frogger3240

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Hi Girls
> Have had a few readings now and am really keeping my fingers crossed x
> 
> I have shortened them down here to go on the front page but will copy the actual message for anyone inetersted :) None of them really tie up but i guess as they all see a pregnancy between August and September i am more than happy :cloud9:
> 
> JennyRenny - BFP In Oct from cycle in Sept - a :blue: EDD/birthdate is 3rd July and 19th June 2011
> 
> Brooke - July/August for conception or find out - a :blue: for this upcoming pregnancy
> 
> Gail - Conception August 2010 with a :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> More in depth :)
> 
> *JennyRenny* - Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 3rd of July 2011 and the 19th of June 2011
> 
> *Brooke* - I'm being shown a timeframe of July/August for conception or when you find out. Also something about a "test or procedure" comes up. Does this make sense? Could be just a home ovulation test. Looks like there's a BOY coming in for this upcoming pregnancy.
> Let me know when you get your BFP!
> Blessings,
> -Brooke
> 
> *Gail* - Linking in around you, I feel you had a time around Christmas/January when you felt you were pregnant or perhaps had a dissapointment , spirit just show this as a highlighted time , and I sense that pregnancy is very much on your mind for some reason over the next month, it may be someone close has just found out they have conceived or it may be that its just a highlighted time, I see a clear month for conception as August 2010 and a spirit lady who comes in around you shows another family date or specific date within this month also
> 
> I am shown a healthy and full term pregnancy and a baby girl for 2011, you will get pregnant again almost immediately which may be a little bit of a shock or surprise for you, Id say around 6 to 8 weeks after giving birth to your Daughter, but this wont phase you and you will be as overjoyed with your 2nd pregnancy too, which shows as a boy, and sorry but a very large birth weight is being given , over 10lbs!!
> 
> I feel your path goes from strength to strength in many areas over the next 3 years, and you feel very at peace at one and content with your life, and to clarify pregnancy wise I see 2 more births ahead for you one girl one boy and wish you every happiness with this and your future :) x
> 
> 6-8 weeks :shock: i cant see that really lol


have you added....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies I just purchased a reading from sandra...:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can you add my Sandra one

Boy - July - Oct


----------



## mandy121

i ordered reading from sandra yesterday stil waiting , how long does it take ?


----------



## pink23

Mine took only a few days.
this was mine.
*Ok i want to say where i want to mention a sigh of relief in a sense, when you find out that you are pregnant as i feel at times you have thought that it wouldn't happen, i want to mention where i feel drawn to two babies in spirit, so two that didn't make it here , now this is not to come it has happened so if it wasn't you then it would link to someone close around you, i also keep being drawn to where i feel both would have been boys. I want to mention where i keep being shown a train and to me this is symbolising full steam ahead for you in regards of a child, the month of late september comes in as well for a conception i feel and i want to mention cooler weather , so def end of summer in a sense, i want to mention where i feel this is going to be a boy, i feel very very drawn to boy babies around you , i want to mention dark hair with this one though , and i also keep being drawn to brown eyes , so please keep this in mind for me as well
* 
*Ok your questions now *

*In regards to when you will have baby number two i do feel it will be mid next year, as i keep being drawn to a j month so june etc, and also they are showing me fire works with 2011 in it so i feel this will be a very very happy year for you.*

*In regards to the pregnancy going full term , i want to say i feel it will , i want to say that of course you will worry , that's only natural , but you can have spirits reassurance that they feel things will be fine, no complications , or cause for concern with baby i don't feel, i feel he's a happy chappy, bouncy baby, and to answer the sex questions, def a boy!!! x*

*Ok going to also chose a few cards for you just to see what they are telling us*

*The first card is You are safe*
*I feel this is to reassure you that you have a lot of help from spirit, they always protect you and always will, i keep being told either nana or the name nan, its just what they are showing me, also a link to a silver ring with a blue stone, if you don't understand the ring at present please keep in mind for me , i want to mention that they will continue to protect you and your family.*

*The second card is Breathe*
*I feel you do get a little work up and anxious on occasion , spirit want you to relax and take a deep breath, calm yourself a wee bit , and don't let any negative feelings take you over , as there are a lot of positive things coming your way.*

*The third card is Claircognizance*
*This is showing me where you prayers will be answered, and when i say prayers i just mean that i feel you do sense thoughts up , and they are heard. I want to mention where i just see a lot of happiness and sunshine around you , so good luck.*


----------



## mandy121

so i should have mine tomozhopefuly x


----------



## soph77

I got my sandra on, can you add to my predictions please July/boy

here it is
Hi sophia now as i tune into you i want to say where i feel that i keep getting where now is all about moving forwards, fresh starts, a lot of changes but changes for the better. I want to mention alot of fire within your partner,i feel it has got him into trouble at times, not in an extreme way, i just see him arguing heatedly or debating about certain issues or things close to his chest, beliefs etc, i keep being drawn to football, although also motorbikes i want to say. I want to say that you are a cheery woman, you come across that way, yes you have your moody days like everyone , but i feel you do try to stay as upbeat as possible , and don't let people bring that down.Ok i want to mention where i am drawn to the month of march straight away and i feel this would be for due date although i'm looking towards the end possibly going into april , and the 3rd of april is important as well , and i feel im with a boy for you , i keep seeing brown hair, very brown hair, like a really warm chocolaty shade, thick hair too and with a slight wave or curl i feel, i want to mention some hair around his back as well, very cute though. I want to mention where i keep being shown a natural birth ,as natural as possible, and between 2 and 8 hours , i want to mention where i am being shown a camera lol , so it looks as though someone is filming , now i don't know if that's something that you have thought or talked about , but it may crop up, i want to mention where i see you partner cutting the cord, and this is an extremely emotional and proud moment for him, although i feel at times he doesn't show his emotions , there will be tears streaming down his face, i just see a really happy time there.

Ok going to chose a few card as well here for you

The first card os The spirit whisperer
I want to mention when i looked at photo , i felt a link to you and anything spiritual in a sense, i want to mention herbal remedies, spells etc, i feel you may have looked into that or may do in the future, i want to say that i feel you have really good intuition around yourself and situations, a sense of knowingness , just this gut feeling, you are also being told to use it and go with it more.

The second card is Gaias garden
This is showing me where i see you as being a very nurturing person, a great provider, and a very encouraging person,i feel that as far as children go you have a natural ability, i feel they are drawn to you as well.

The third card is The chess queen
This is showing me where you have to trust in yourself more, and in spirit, just keep this positivity that you have , and this motivation, as i don't feel that you will be waiting very long now, good luck xxx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Do you relate to you reading soph?


----------



## soph77

foxyloxy28 said:


> Do you relate to you reading soph?

not really :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies..I did a jenny reading but want t get more. Who should I go with??


----------



## moochacha

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies..I did a jenny reading but want t get more. Who should I go with??

I really like Gail I could relate to everything she said to me. She's also really nice, I'm waiting for my Sandra reading hehe haven't tried Cherri22 I heard it can sometimes take a while for her readings. Gail got back to me really fast and she was amazingly spot on. The only dead person my hubby knows is his grandma and she had a message for my dh and Gail said her name started with M and it did :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd say go with Sandra or Gail :)

I didn't think much of my cheri reading to be honest (other than she said May too) but the child's description etc I think is likely to be way off! :haha:


----------



## frogger3240

hey everyone,

I wanted to ask you all I purschased my sandra reading thursday night and I still haven't gotten it yet:nope: yep call me impatient:blush: how long did it take for you all to get yours back from Sandra?


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Can you add my Sandra one
> 
> Boy - July - Oct

updated it...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> I got my sandra on, can you add to my predictions please July/boy
> 
> here it is
> Hi sophia now as i tune into you i want to say where i feel that i keep getting where now is all about moving forwards, fresh starts, a lot of changes but changes for the better. I want to mention alot of fire within your partner,i feel it has got him into trouble at times, not in an extreme way, i just see him arguing heatedly or debating about certain issues or things close to his chest, beliefs etc, i keep being drawn to football, although also motorbikes i want to say. I want to say that you are a cheery woman, you come across that way, yes you have your moody days like everyone , but i feel you do try to stay as upbeat as possible , and don't let people bring that down.Ok i want to mention where i am drawn to the month of march straight away and i feel this would be for due date although i'm looking towards the end possibly going into april , and the 3rd of april is important as well , and i feel im with a boy for you , i keep seeing brown hair, very brown hair, like a really warm chocolaty shade, thick hair too and with a slight wave or curl i feel, i want to mention some hair around his back as well, very cute though. I want to mention where i keep being shown a natural birth ,as natural as possible, and between 2 and 8 hours , i want to mention where i am being shown a camera lol , so it looks as though someone is filming , now i don't know if that's something that you have thought or talked about , but it may crop up, i want to mention where i see you partner cutting the cord, and this is an extremely emotional and proud moment for him, although i feel at times he doesn't show his emotions , there will be tears streaming down his face, i just see a really happy time there.
> 
> Ok going to chose a few card as well here for you
> 
> The first card os The spirit whisperer
> I want to mention when i looked at photo , i felt a link to you and anything spiritual in a sense, i want to mention herbal remedies, spells etc, i feel you may have looked into that or may do in the future, i want to say that i feel you have really good intuition around yourself and situations, a sense of knowingness , just this gut feeling, you are also being told to use it and go with it more.
> 
> The second card is Gaias garden
> This is showing me where i see you as being a very nurturing person, a great provider, and a very encouraging person,i feel that as far as children go you have a natural ability, i feel they are drawn to you as well.
> 
> The third card is The chess queen
> This is showing me where you have to trust in yourself more, and in spirit, just keep this positivity that you have , and this motivation, as i don't feel that you will be waiting very long now, good luck xxx

got it added hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..I did a jenny reading but want t get more. Who should I go with??
> 
> I really like Gail I could relate to everything she said to me. She's also really nice, I'm waiting for my Sandra reading hehe haven't tried Cherri22 I heard it can sometimes take a while for her readings. Gail got back to me really fast and she was amazingly spot on. The only dead person my hubby knows is his grandma and she had a message for my dh and Gail said her name started with M and it did :DClick to expand...

I know I felt the same as you with Gail...she really picked up on alot...:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

moochacha said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..I did a jenny reading but want t get more. Who should I go with??
> 
> I really like Gail I could relate to everything she said to me. She's also really nice, I'm waiting for my Sandra reading hehe haven't tried Cherri22 I heard it can sometimes take a while for her readings. Gail got back to me really fast and she was amazingly spot on. The only dead person my hubby knows is his grandma and she had a message for my dh and Gail said her name started with M and it did :DClick to expand...

I agree. Gail is awesome! She mentioned 3 ladies (both of my grandmothers and my aunt) Then half way through the reading she said someone kept shouting William, William. That is my dad who passed away in August 07 suddenly. It was amazing. I did get a spiritual reading as well, but I think that will come on Monday. But yes, definately Gail!


----------



## mumoffive

Hi can you add me

Gail - girl and bfp in Sept/Oct
Jenny - girl and bfp in July

Cheers!


----------



## mumoffive

Oh, i didnt really like my gail reading and tbh, unlike others, there was nothing in it that made it stand out.


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> Hi can you add me
> 
> Gail - girl and bfp in Sept/Oct
> Jenny - girl and bfp in July
> 
> Cheers!

got you added hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> Oh, i didnt really like my gail reading and tbh, unlike others, there was nothing in it that made it stand out.

oh no I really hate that hun wish it would have been that really stood out for ya...but for me gail really picked up on alot and it just hit home with me...I was really pleased with her reading...


----------



## mumoffive

Dont worry! Tbh, i felt she didnt know what to say about me...i felt it was as if she couldnt read me. The things she told me were so general. I will post it and you can see.


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> Dont worry! Tbh, i felt she didnt know what to say about me...i felt it was as if she couldnt read me. The things she told me were so general. I will post it and you can see.

:hugs:

I would love to read it hun...:thumbup:


----------



## tillytum

I wanted to reply to mumoffive's post, I think thats a little harsh really, after all Gail simply offers to send us our conception month and the gender, thats what we pay for, she isnt selling it as a full reading, what she gives is extras which I was really surprised and pleased about when mine came
Im a big fan of Gails reads she seems to send them quick and really puts in an extra effort,I know alot of the ladies here mention extra messages, so really mumofffive she wouldnt of been expected to read in detail with the preg outlook if thats what you ordered its simply to give you your conception dates at the end of the day isnt it, just my view I may be biased as mine was fab and Ive tried over 12 readers who simply send a month and boy or girl, so I love Gails personal touch, unless it was a full reading you ordered mumoffive?
Otherwise I think its harsh to complain about a reader giving us all extra than what we pay for :)
I also loved my reading by Psychic Marie from ebay she gave some extras too, as I find the reads that just say june/boy so bland.......Im sure Gail gave all she could for you mumoffive, was the reading late or anything?


----------



## mumoffive

Here it is:

Before i show you it, bear in mind she knows that i have 5 children [3 older sons] and two little ones. My first name is Carla.

Linking in around you I sensed a very hectic but content path, and felt a very loving home life area around you, and your children, but also sensed the need within you to have more children, I was shown by spirit a baby girl coming into your life within 2011, and this child has the most amazing blue eyes and blond hair, possibly looking different from your other children, almost an angelic look to her

I am shown September/October for conception, leading to a 2011 birth here

I feel you would later want more children, but settle for this child to be your last conception, and you then feel very complete and content

So to clarify I see one more child ahead for you and wish you every happiness


----------



## mumoffive

Tillymum..i am saying I AM dissapointed with my reading. I am not berating anyone elses! I have no idea how much you paid and dont want to know and just to clarify, i am saying this in the light of a friend of mine who actually paid the same amount and had far more of a personal touch.


----------



## tillytum

Hmm, seems to cover what you asked and paid for hun :)


----------



## mumoffive

Yes it does contain what i paid for but there is nothing in it as far as im concerned that couldnt have been made up by anyone!


----------



## tillytum

I paid £6.50 for the pregnancy outlook and I remember reading in the item description on ebay she says it just covers conception dates and gender and there all individual, my sister got slightly more than me, and my friend got less than mine, but I was pleased it covered what it stated and it arrived quick,just my view I dont think you can be complain or be dissapointed when she delivered what you paid for :)


----------



## mumoffive

..and quite frankly i am dissapointed in my own reading and i think i have a right to say it. If you like yours then im pleased for you. I have heard many readings at the same price which have uncanny things said. All im saying is i think my reading was pretty poor.


----------



## mumoffive

I Can be dissapointed because thats what i felt about it.


----------



## tillytum

Well we can say that about alot of readings if thats our mind set, but I go off feedback, and from what ive read her readings certainly arent general, Perhaps you expected more than what it advertised?she got my nans name and surname, so thats sure not general, I know alot of ladies here have had real specifics too,still at the end of the day time will time for your conception/gender ect and thats really what these readings are for
I know in the past ive bought full readings and been dissapointed, but thats only because they offered more in the description of them and I paid alot more, just my opinion your being quite harsh expecting more than what she said she sends :)


----------



## tillytum

Ive too read lots of readings with uncanny things in too, which is wonderful, mainly about Gails if Im honest, but I still think she sent what you paid for :)


----------



## mumoffive

..but thats the point..I PAID £6.50 for mine!!! You got your nans name and surnname!!! what did mine contain????? It was vague and general and said nothing that stood out to me as an individual except that i have 1) a busy home life ...well er, i have 5 children anyone could have said that and 2) It will be my last...yes well i am older and having another is not an option. 3) My name is Carla..and i could be from a different culture hence the blonde hair and blue eyes!


----------



## mumoffive

Yes, i did get what i paid for. Im not denying that...im just saying nothing in it made me believe in it. I am not asking her for a refund!! Just dissapointed in it.


----------



## tillytum

I think thats sounding slightly like you got 2 more sweets than me ;)
I think Gail is fab and her readings give so much more than a month and gender, and my opinion is you got what you paid for hun :)
Best wishes x


----------



## tillytum

Why should she refund, when she gave you a prediction for the future, which is what her reading advertises? far too harsh !


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> ..but thats the point..I PAID £6.50 for mine!!! You got your nans name and surnname!!! what did mine contain????? It was vague and general and said nothing that stood out to me as an individual except that i have 1) a busy home life ...well er, i have 5 children anyone could have said that and 2) It will be my last...yes well i am older and having another is not an option. 3) My name is Carla..and i could be from a different culture hence the blonde hair and blue eyes!

what about emailing Gail and just sharing your thoughts on this and I'm sure she might see what she can see if more to add to it...:hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

I give up trying to explain this to you!! It is nothing to do with who got what! Its not about anyone elses reading..its about how i felt personally about mine..and then, on reading others i feel justified. End of story.


----------



## mumoffive

tillytum said:


> Why should she refund, when she gave you a prediction for the future, which is what her reading advertises? far too harsh !

OMG i am NOT asking for a refund! Honestly!


----------



## mumoffive

The readings are a bit of fun Tillymum..i think you are taking it far too seriously!
If put all your faith in her readings..goodluck to you!


----------



## frogger3240

Ladies I'm posting this for Gail this is from her website and its about the pregnancy readings...Ladies please read....Very important...:thumbup:
I just would hate for someone to take Gail's readings and claim them as their own...so please if you have posted yours on here please go and delete some of it so that its not the full reading from gail...thanks ladies...


25/05/10
Important Information regarding Pregnancy readings........
Having requested below for my readings not to be printed out on message boards ( due to the fact these have been copied in the past and used as original readings from other psychics) It been brought to my attention from some of the ladies who use baby center and baby and bump websites sadly these are still being copied and pasted to forums, I do please request this is no longer done and do feel free to share your readings privately with friends, all readings are copyright psychic123uk and I must insist if you purchase a reading do not print these out on websites, forums or message boards as requested below and in my E-Mails I send out with your reading, other wise sadly I will have to cease the pregnancy outlook reading service, Thankyou :)


----------



## tillytum

I thinks its posts like these that would make a reader simply stop giving more then give month and gender as when they give more to one and not another it causes jealousy, If i was doing it and read this Id simply send month and gender because thats what someone was paying for, end of story.
I suppose you cant please all the people all of the time....the poor woman is adding extras for us where she can and gets this backlash that her readings are general ! sigh!
Perhaps if you wanted the wow factor you should of ordered a reading that stated it gave more, I feel sorry for her when she has delivered what was asked of her.


----------



## mumoffive

Well and i dont mean to state the obvious but of course she is going to say that! I agree, it may be copyright but if you sufficiently change it, then it will be fine. Is it surprising she has said that anyway?.. i could read between the lines!


----------



## mumoffive

I only posted mine because someone said they wanted to read it. 
I am not jealous of anyone elses reading..i am not 5 you know!


----------



## tillytum

She explains on her website they are copyright because other psychics have stolen them in the past to use as their own, whats your post implying mumoffive?


----------



## tillytum

mumoffive said:


> Is it surprising she has said that anyway?.. i could read between the lines!


why?


----------



## jonnanne3

When I posted mine in the Jenny group, I only listed key points in it. I had read that she didn't want her reading posted. Thanks for putting that up. 
Also, I would like to say that everyone is entitled to their opinion. So what if someone didn't like her reading. It's ok. It's not a big deal. I understand where Mumoffive is coming from. She just was disappointed. She isn't slamming Gail, she just wasn't happy with her reading. It's kind of like some like chocolate and some like vanilla. It's ok...... Let's be open to everyones opinion in here. I personally like Gail, but I am not upset because Mumoffive doesn't. It's ok.


----------



## mumoffive

Thank you Joanne. I appreciate your understanding and is EXACTLY the point i am trying to make. x


----------



## mumoffive

..and it i did tell you what i meant by reading between the lines, i would be berating her and i have no wish to do that..work it out for yourself.


----------



## jonnanne3

mumoffive said:


> Thank you Joanne. I appreciate your understanding and is EXACTLY the point i am trying to make. x

I saw that. I hope everyone else understands that too. :thumbup:

This is what I posted in the Jenny thread yesterday. Please note that I also corrected myself about the May comment. The birth would be in May too! :blush:

I just got my reading back from Gail and I was blown away! She told me that I would conceive 2 boys in the next 2 years. One conceived in September 2010 and born in 2011 and the other conceived in early 2012 and born in 2012. That blew me away, then she said there are 3 woman spirits around me and refer to the month of May as being important (we have tons of birthdays, anniversays, and deaths in May) Of the 3 women, 1 is "The Boss" I think of my mothers mother, My nanny. And one of the others as her daughter (my aunt) and my other grandmother. 
Then she told me she kept hearing the name Will or William around me. I started bawling my eyes out. My father is William and he passed away just a few months after we started ttc in 2007. I have fell in love with Gail! She gave me a sense of peace and that everything will be ok. 
I didn't copy as she had requested that I not post on the boards so I just gave you a breif discription of what she said.


----------



## tillytum

I agree jonnanne, and Im sure its not personal, but I thinks its kind of upsetting when a reader sends what was asked and then gets bad feedback for not giving more,my point merely was mumoffive got what she asked for, why should a reader feel they have to give more? 
I dont understand the dissapointment being addressed because what was paid for was given, maybe thats just me, just seems very negative, and if mumoffive wanted more indepth or more from a reading then perhaps she should of gone for a bigger read, I just felt it was a bit unfair, Ive read posts of Jenny;s readings being slammed for giving a couple of lines, when again thats what she offers.....its just a case of shes got more than me......again just my opinion :) I also dont see a problem in all the readers making their readings copyright at all.


----------



## tillytum

your just nasty mumoffive now implying other things about a reader who just wants to help us, plain nasty saying there are other reasons for the copyright, I wouldnt want others stealing my work either...........


----------



## jonnanne3

tillytum said:


> I agree jonnanne, and Im sure its not personal, but I thinks its kind of upsetting when a reader sends what was asked and then gets bad feedback for not giving more,my point merely was mumoffive got what she asked for, why should a reader feel they have to give more?
> I dont understand the dissapointment being addressed because what was paid for was given, maybe thats just me, just seems very negative, and if mumoffive wanted more indepth or more from a reading then perhaps she should of gone for a bigger read, I just felt it was a bit unfair, Ive read posts of Jenny;s readings being slammed for giving a couple of lines, when again thats what she offers.....its just a case of shes got more than me......again just my opinion :) I also dont see a problem in all the readers making their readings copyright at all.

I don't think she is upset about what she paid. She just didn't feel she got what everyone else got for the same price. Why can't we just leave it at that? There is no need for this to continue. She just plainly wasn't satisfied. She is ok in saying that.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> When I posted mine in the Jenny group, I only listed key points in it. I had read that she didn't want her reading posted. Thanks for putting that up.
> Also, I would like to say that everyone is entitled to their opinion. So what if someone didn't like her reading. It's ok. It's not a big deal. I understand where Mumoffive is coming from. She just was disappointed. She isn't slamming Gail, she just wasn't happy with her reading. It's kind of like some like chocolate and some like vanilla. It's ok...... Let's be open to everyones opinion in here. I personally like Gail, but I am not upset because Mumoffive doesn't. It's ok.

I agree with what Joannanne said :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Now can we stop all this nonsense and someone comment on my reading! :rofl:


----------



## mumoffive

I think someone is trying hard to wind me up. I am going to let it go. I have said how i have felt. I am sorry you think i am nasty. I dont really see how you have come to that conclusion as i always pride myself in helping others.


----------



## tillytum

so why do you have a problem in readers making their work copyright?


----------



## mumoffive

I want to thank you both Frogger and Joanne for understanding me. x


----------



## jonnanne3

Can we just let it go please?


----------



## jonnanne3

mumoffive said:


> I want to thank you both Frogger and Joanne for understanding me. x

No problem. Just don't respond to anymore of her comments. I don't know why it can't be dropped. It's not a big deal!


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Joanne. I appreciate your understanding and is EXACTLY the point i am trying to make. x
> 
> I saw that. I hope everyone else understands that too. :thumbup:
> 
> This is what I posted in the Jenny thread yesterday. Please note that I also corrected myself about the May comment. The birth would be in May too! :blush:
> 
> I just got my reading back from Gail and I was blown away! She told me that I would conceive 2 boys in the next 2 years. One conceived in September 2010 and born in 2011 and the other conceived in early 2012 and born in 2012. That blew me away, then she said there are 3 woman spirits around me and refer to the month of May as being important (we have tons of birthdays, anniversays, and deaths in May) Of the 3 women, 1 is "The Boss" I think of my mothers mother, My nanny. And one of the others as her daughter (my aunt) and my other grandmother.
> Then she told me she kept hearing the name Will or William around me. I started bawling my eyes out. My father is William and he passed away just a few months after we started ttc in 2007. I have fell in love with Gail! She gave me a sense of peace and that everything will be ok.
> I didn't copy as she had requested that I not post on the boards so I just gave you a breif discription of what she said.Click to expand...

that is awesome hun that she sees 2 boys in the next 2 years...woohoo!! september 2010 is right around the corner...:winkwink: and wow on the 3 women spirits thats amazing...and also picking up your father's name ...that is a great reading hun...I'm excited and can't wait to hear all about your BFP coming in Sept. 2010....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> I want to thank you both Frogger and Joanne for understanding me. x

:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope so. Jenny also said a Aug/Sept :bfp: and so did Anne Marie Aug/Sept. :wohoo:


----------



## mumoffive

Your reading is fab! It sounds so detailed. I hope it comes true for you!! I hope mine comes true for me...especially the girl bit!!! Yours is awesome!x


----------



## moochacha

Yeah I really loved my reading and I totally wanted to share it with everyone on here but decided to respect her wishes and keep it between dh and I. The reading was sooooo spot on.

Mumoffive - sorry writing from my phone I hope that's the screen name. Don't feel like you need to explain yourself hun. It was vague though she did give details of what baby will look like??? How did you feel about that since she didn't have a pic?

If you're not feeling it from her Hun you have a right to voice that!


----------



## frogger3240

I went and looked at Gail's website just a few minutes ago and now she is offering the NEW ! Fertility Pinpoint Reading and Fertility Boost spell this is what I need I have PCOS and I have been taking soy 180mgs on cycle days 3-7 and then on cd 11 I start taking femaprin so my cycles are not normal like the normal 28-30 day cycles so maybe she will be able to help me here is a brief description of it..This is a mini reading ideal if you are trying to conceive. I will pinpoint dates ahead for you for the next 2 months for the best times to conceive. This reading does not give pregnancy or conception prediction please see my other readings for that info. I will also include a Fertility boost spell ( This is not as powerful as my main fertility spell) But it will boost fertility.....just thought I would let you know about this its new...but it might help me also with pinpointing when I'm ovulating or going to be ovulating...:happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

moochacha said:


> Yeah I really loved my reading and I totally wanted to share it with everyone on here but decided to respect her wishes and keep it between dh and I. The reading was sooooo spot on.
> 
> Mumoffive - sorry writing from my phone I hope that's the screen name. Don't feel like you need to explain yourself hun. It was vague though she did give details of what baby will look like??? How did you feel about that since she didn't have a pic?
> 
> If you're not feeling it from her Hun you have a right to voice that!

That is why I posted it the way I did. She said we could share, just not to post the reading on message boards. I just put in key points. I am glad you had a good reading.


----------



## mumoffive

Well she didnt have a picture thats true..and all my children have dark hair and a blonde hair blue eyed child would be very different but could she have taken that from my name that i have Italian descent??


----------



## mumoffive

or maybe not..i dont know, it is probably really one of the things on my reading which is more personal. x


----------



## jonnanne3

Yours was a little more vague than ours, but like you said it was a little odd she picked out a blonde haired blue eyed baby when you have dark hair?


----------



## frogger3240

ladies I'm reposting this incase you didn't read it ....


I went and looked at Gail's website just a few minutes ago and now she is offering the NEW ! Fertility Pinpoint Reading and Fertility Boost spell this is what I need I have PCOS and I have been taking soy 180mgs on cycle days 3-7 and then on cd 11 I start taking femaprin so my cycles are not normal like the normal 28-30 day cycles so maybe she will be able to help me here is a brief description of it..This is a mini reading ideal if you are trying to conceive. I will pinpoint dates ahead for you for the next 2 months for the best times to conceive. This reading does not give pregnancy or conception prediction please see my other readings for that info. I will also include a Fertility boost spell ( This is not as powerful as my main fertility spell) But it will boost fertility.....just thought I would let you know about this its new...but it might help me also with pinpointing when I'm ovulating or going to be ovulating...:hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

Sounds interesting. Thanks for that Frogger. x


----------



## mumoffive

jonnanne3 said:


> Yours was a little more vague than ours, but like you said it was a little odd she picked out a blonde haired blue eyed baby when you have dark hair?

..yes, i do have dark hair and hazel eyes as do three of my sons. My dd has blue/grey and darkish hair and so does my older ds...so blonde would be unusual.


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> Sounds interesting. Thanks for that Frogger. x

your welcome hun just thought it would be great if it could help others you know...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey patty can i be added please hun?
jenny-Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.

and waiting on my gail readng now


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hey patty can i be added please hun?
> jenny-Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.
> 
> and waiting on my gail readng now

yes you sure can hun...your welcome to join us and I will get your information added to the front page...glad that your here with us...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hey patty can i be added please hun?
> jenny-Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.
> 
> and waiting on my gail readng now

Lindsey your information has been added...:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey patty can i be added please hun?
> jenny-Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.
> 
> and waiting on my gail readng now
> 
> Lindsey your information has been added...:thumbup:Click to expand...

ty hun always said id never waste my money on this type of thing but its intrigued me lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey patty can i be added please hun?
> jenny-Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.
> 
> and waiting on my gail readng now
> 
> Lindsey your information has been added...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ty hun always said id never waste my money on this type of thing but its intrigued me lolClick to expand...

your welcome...:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe yeah if she wrote blond blue eyes for me it would be soooo wrong, I'm half Maori half italian dh is spanish we both have very dark eyes and almost black hair lol. I was wondering if you could relate to that aspect of the reading at all. Xx

I'll add some details of all my readings just waiting for one more.


----------



## jonnanne3

Well me and my oldests father both had brown hair and brown eyes and our daughter came out with blonde hair and blue eyes. It can happen. He didn't think she was his (being stupid as he was the only guy I was with!) and we had a blood test and sure enough it was 99.993 his! :rofl: So it does happen. If you have the gene somewhere down the line on either side, it will come out somewhere.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> Well me and my oldests father both had brown hair and brown eyes and our daughter came out with blonde hair and blue eyes. It can happen. He didn't think she was his (being stupid as he was the only guy I was with!) and we had a blood test and sure enough it was 99.993 his! :rofl: So it does happen. If you have the gene somewhere down the line on either side, it will come out somewhere.

I have to agree with me and my husband he has sandy blonde hair and I have strawberry blonde hair our daughter came out with black hair and it shocked us when we first saw her hair because all 3 of our boys had the light light strawberry blonde hair and when Emma my daughter was 6months her hair started lighting up and now its the same color as her dads the sandy blonde so it can happen...sorry just had to share...lol:winkwink:


----------



## mumoffive

Its strange too that it comes out like that as i always thought that the blonde gene was recessive and brown will eventually dominate other colourings? I dont know much about biology..anyway, when i have my baby, i will let you know! Infact, if i post a picture of her..you can tell me if she is angelic!!!


----------



## mumoffive

moochacha said:


> Hehe yeah if she wrote blond blue eyes for me it would be soooo wrong, I'm half Maori half italian dh is spanish we both have very dark eyes and almost black hair lol. I was wondering if you could relate to that aspect of the reading at all. Xx
> 
> I'll add some details of all my readings just waiting for one more.


Well i can relate to it in so far as none of us have blonde hair and blue eyes lol!! so yes, it would be quite different from my other children. x


----------



## jonnanne3

mumoffive said:


> Its strange too that it comes out like that as i always thought that the blonde gene was recessive and brown will eventually dominate other colourings? I dont know much about biology..anyway, when i have my baby, i will let you know! Infact, if i post a picture of her..you can tell me if she is angelic!!!

You can look this up as I found it to be very interesting. Two brown eyed parents can have a blue eyed baby but two blue eyed parents can no have a brow eyed baby. Interesting.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Its strange too that it comes out like that as i always thought that the blonde gene was recessive and brown will eventually dominate other colourings? I dont know much about biology..anyway, when i have my baby, i will let you know! Infact, if i post a picture of her..you can tell me if she is angelic!!!
> 
> You can look this up as I found it to be very interesting. Two brown eyed parents can have a blue eyed baby but two blue eyed parents can no have a brow eyed baby. Interesting.Click to expand...

that is interesting


----------



## jonnanne3

There is a site where you can see what your babys eye color may be and if you put both parents having blue eyes, they will only give you one outcome of blue. The other eye colors may vary.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls hook me up with Gail!! LOL How do I find her?

Mumoffive I get your point completely as well. I have to admit where I liked my jenny reading I was a bit disappointed in it as well but I did get the general point of it. But I also felt my reading with her was vague but oh well I want more readings. LOL Instead of being a POAS addict I am becoming addicted these reading! Praying all of ours come true soon


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Girls hook me up with Gail!! LOL How do I find her?
> 
> Mumoffive I get your point completely as well. I have to admit where I liked my jenny reading I was a bit disappointed in it as well but I did get the general point of it. But I also felt my reading with her was vague but oh well I want more readings. LOL Instead of being a POAS addict I am becoming addicted these reading! Praying all of ours come true soon

you can google it for psychic123uk hope this helps...:thumbup:


----------



## moonmama

ive put all my readings on here because I genuinly wanted everyones opinion- how do you remove a post?!!


----------



## frogger3240

moonmama said:


> ive put all my readings on here because I genuinly wanted everyones opinion- how do you remove a post?!!

hi hun,
all you have to do is go back to the post and click edit and then you can just erase whatever your wanting to take off and then click save....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, what are you all up to?...I just got back from the grocery store and now checking my emails to see if Sandra has emailed me back yet....but nope she hasn't yet...:cry:

but guess what?...gail is going to help me with pinpointing when I ovulate woohoo!!! I'm soooo excited its that new listing on her website it also has the fertiltiy boost spell to it also....sorry just had to share it I'm sooo excited about it...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great Frogger. I had emailed Gail yesterday evening about a spiritual reading and she hasn't got back with me yet. I wonder if she is off on weekends? I still haven't received mine from Sandra yet either.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jonnanne from what I read on her page Gail works mon-fri from 8 to 5 and only does the reading on the weekends. If I was on the right person. LOL I am going to wait til monday and put in my request cause I am not sure which I want she offers so many!!:)


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> That is great Frogger. I had emailed Gail yesterday evening about a spiritual reading and she hasn't got back with me yet. I wonder if she is off on weekends? I still haven't received mine from Sandra yet either.

I think that Gail is off until Tuesday this week thats what she put in her email to me when I purschased that fertility boost spell and perdicting ovulating...I just wondering if Sandra is on vacation or something ....


----------



## jonnanne3

I thought I read that too about her hours being Monday thru Friday. But she is in the UK and I don't think they reconize Memorial Day, do they?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> I thought I read that too about her hours being Monday thru Friday. But she is in the UK and I don't think they reconize Memorial Day, do they?

we have bank holiday monday hun so prob wont be until tuesday


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you. I wasn't sure of the holidays over there. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure of the holidays over there. Thank you! :hugs:

your welcome:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

good morning ladies, how are you all doing?...so what do you have planned for today and tomorrow?....we are getting ready to head to the flea market I'm trying to find me a kitchen table set and also some rugs...I wanted to pop in and say Hello....

I still haven't gotten my sandra reading I hope it doesn't take longer I well you know I'm impatient...:winkwink:

Also I was looking online for lunar fertility cycles its about the moon affects your ovulation and its really something I will have to post more when I get back home and also with me having PCOS it will also pinpoint my ovulation as well ....but anyways I will share when I get back hope you all have a wonderful day today....:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

jonnanne3 said:


> There is a site where you can see what your babys eye color may be and if you put both parents having blue eyes, they will only give you one outcome of blue. The other eye colors may vary.

Oh that's sooo cool, I know green eyes run in DH side of the family. mmm Now I can' wait to meet my babies.


----------



## moochacha

Still waiting for my Sandra reading... She must not do readings over the weekend lol... I'll email her tomorrow and chase it up. I'm getting addicted to these readings, if anything they give me some hope. xx


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Still waiting for my Sandra reading... She must not do readings over the weekend lol... I'll email her tomorrow and chase it up. I'm getting addicted to these readings, if anything they give me some hope. xx

yep I emailed her also and still waiting I hope that its because she is on holiday vacation...or maybe she is soooo backed up with others that have bought...well anyways I'm so excited to see what she tells me....can't wait to read what she tells you all hun....:thumbup:


----------



## tillytum

Sadly people have had many delays and problems with readings by Sandra on the baby center website, I posted about that on an earlier post, some ladies had to wait over a month for hers, my friend waited 6 weeks and got 3 lines,in the end she was removed from the baby center readers list due to alot of things but one of them was not sending readings, I saw on Gails website she sends hers in the week, but doesnt work weekends,which is fair enough she is quick in sending in the week, my friend got hers within 30 minutes The other readers seem to be quick too although I waited ages for my cheri reading.
Good luck with your Sandra readings, hope your not let down like so many of us on baby center.........she does have a reputation for taking the money and running and you might not hear of her or get your reading for weeks :(


----------



## frogger3240

tillytum said:


> Sadly people have had many delays and problems with readings by Sandra on the baby center website, I posted about that on an earlier post, some ladies had to wait over a month for hers, my friend waited 6 weeks and got 3 lines,in the end she was removed from the baby center readers list due to alot of things but one of them was not sending readings, I saw on Gails website she sends hers in the week, but doesnt work weekends,which is fair enough she is quick in sending in the week, my friend got hers within 30 minutes The other readers seem to be quick too although I waited ages for my cheri reading.
> Good luck with your Sandra readings, hope your not let down like so many of us on baby center.........she does have a reputation for taking the money and running and you might not hear of her or get your reading for weeks :(

thanks for sharing this with us...I just hope that she doesn't take longer to get it its just really sad if she does do that to some of the ladies that are looking for hope...thanks though I hate that your friends on Baby center were done like that also hope it doesn't happen here with these ladies or anymore ladies that are on baby center if it does then everyone should know about her and what she does...I know though a few of the ladies on these 2 threads for the perdictions have felt like she really picked up on alot for them so in a way that does kinda give some of us some hope that maybe she is true in what she tells everyone...but its always good to be caustious to...thanks hun...:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Who would you rate out of the best and most accurate of all phsychics Tilly?
Cheri, Gail, Jenny Renny, Serendipity, Sandra, Ruby or Brooke? xx


----------



## strawberry19

i think sandra has a backlog by the looks of a post in jenny renny thread so might be a few days wait x


----------



## mandy121

i done sandra reading friday and she emailed me friday night saying i will have it sat but still nothing and ive emailed her but no reply


----------



## nevertogether

i did my sandra on thursday. she told me i would have it by today, and still waiting. :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It's a bank holiday monday here Never so maybe she has gone away for a long weekend. I know a lot of people took off Friday and went camping, etc, etc. She's in Scotland so they might have lots of things going on there this weekend. I hope she gets back to you soon and I can't wait to see what she says x Are you ok btw? x


----------



## mandy121

just got mine but if she righ im not conceiving till jan 2011 lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow. What did the others say?


----------



## mandy121

jenny said may and gail said june i thinik but for conception


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sandra was out for me too compared to the others. Everyone of my 9 said Jun/July ...Oh except Ruby and Sandra...Ruby said Sep-Nov and Sandra said Oct but also mentioned July so I am really not sure. I know that my Jun/July ones are prominent compared to Ruby and Sandra. I still have my Witch spells too hehe and Fertility stones x


----------



## mandy121

i hope i get it this month lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope you do too! I hope we both do so we can be bump buddies xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We are neightbours too you know, just a county away lol


----------



## strawberry19

Oh my god ladies i have another july prediction!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Who off Strawberry? lol


----------



## strawberry19

i did the anne marie reading and got july 2010 as a conception month or month i get a bfp ... this would tie in with june conception months as i wont test till july!!!! :D and she recons a girl aswell!!

so frogger hunni can you edit mine and put serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl

xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow thats fantastic news! I hope we both get our June/July babies. We will both be ready to drop in the spring with the dafodils. x


----------



## strawberry19

i hope so :D a bfp would be the best early birthday pressie for me!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

mandy - did she say Jan as conceive? If you were preg now, would your due date be late Jan?


----------



## nevertogether

MissyMooMoo said:


> It's a bank holiday monday here Never so maybe she has gone away for a long weekend. I know a lot of people took off Friday and went camping, etc, etc. She's in Scotland so they might have lots of things going on there this weekend. I hope she gets back to you soon and I can't wait to see what she says x Are you ok btw? x

hmm, well she e-mailed me yesterday and told me i would have it by today. so i know she has been on. i'm just impatient i guess, haha. i'm good honey, so ready to O so i know my body is on track still for DH's visit very very soon. :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

jonnanne3 said:


> I hope so. Jenny also said a Aug/Sept :bfp: and so did Anne Marie Aug/Sept. :wohoo:




strawberry19 said:


> i hope so :D a bfp would be the best early birthday pressie for me!!

My birthday is 29th June. What is yours!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I was trying to work your ticker and dates out Never....I think you will be O when he comes wont you hun? x


----------



## strawberry19

MissyMooMoo said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so. Jenny also said a Aug/Sept :bfp: and so did Anne Marie Aug/Sept. :wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> i hope so :D a bfp would be the best early birthday pressie for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> My birthday is 29th June. What is yours!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

26th July!! my next cycle would start on 2nd june and my next would be due to come 30th june but i wouldnt test till a few days after and itl be july!! so fxd for everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

yes ma'am! right now, if i O today i will O on June 31. if i O tomorrow, i will O July 1. my visit with DH is 23-30 of June so it should work out pretty nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please can I be added??????

Jenny Renny & My Psychic Lady: BFP July/August from July cycle BOY EDD March 
Gail: BFP June/July GIRL EDD 2011
Sandra: BOY EDD February/March
Serendipity/Anne-Marie: BFP August BOY 

Thank you!


----------



## mandy121

foxyloxy28 said:


> mandy - did she say Jan as conceive? If you were preg now, would your due date be late Jan?

she said the 17th of january and a little boy with this , i feel this will be conception date though can you please keep that in mind for me aswell
not sure wat keep me in mind for means


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

hi girls, where can i get a reading from serindipity? thanks :)


----------



## mandy121

well looks like jenny was right for me ,, she said may x


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

mandy121 said:


> well looks like jenny was right for me ,, she said may x



Congratulations Mandy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi can you add me please
jenny-BFP- in june from cycle in june
EDD -march 2011 preferance to 7th & 10th
SEX- boy
only got this one so far but funny as i wanted BFP june when we first started ttc!!
am going to get some more now!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh wow never - This is wonderful knews....he looks ever so cute with that pink lipstick loveheart around his handsome face hehe xxx

Mandy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! WOW. This is brilliant news xx


----------



## moochacha

Hi can I please be added my details are in my siggy :D thanking you in advance!


----------



## moochacha

Sandra didn't really give me EDD's but she was very very insightful she even picked up that DS wasn't DH but he has taken on that role and the spirits say he _is_ the father and they have a very strong bond.

She also picked up I am traditional which is true she said I love the role of mother and wife which is sooo true. I always like making traditions within our family like holiday traditions and seasonal traditions its a big thing for me because I never had it in my childhood because my mother died when I was 6. Which reminds me none of them actually have picked up on my mother, I found that strange because I've had readings and they always pick up on my mother being deceased.


----------



## moochacha

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh wow never - This is wonderful knews....he looks ever so cute with that pink lipstick loveheart around his handsome face hehe xxx
> 
> Mandy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! WOW. This is brilliant news xx

hehe yeah so that's one less wrong for Jenny and one more right yay I like those odds. :flower::happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls I got my sandra one today!! Ill post it now - 

Hi there rebecca
Ok as i tune in i want to say that you are a very traditional woman , i feel you love the role of wife and mother , you partner is very supportive in all senses, and the bond that he has with your son is great, i keep getting where spirit are saying that your partner is his dad, that's the role that i feel he has taken on, and you boy has alot of respect for him, its a great relationship. I want to mention you get tears in your eyes at times when you see them together , i feel you are are very proud.Ok hunni there is anther 2 boys and a girl for you both, i want to mention where the girl comes first though , can i mention the name of leigh or something similar for you to keep in mind as i feel it may come up as a suggestion in a sense. I want to say that i keep getting all in total 9-10 months of trying for this next baby, you have had 6 already so i feel 3-4 more months which would be around august/september for a conception , the 9th of one of these months is important as well there with this.

Ok im going to chose three card for you.

The first card is Cancel clear delete
this is telling me that you have to keep positive , stay strong, as you don't have much longer to go on your ttc journey before you do have a child, i want to mention a lot of happiness of course with this baby , lol this is strange i keep seeing this baby with a tooth and a link to three months i want to say a sense feel that she will get her teeth early in a sense.

The second card is Emotional sensitivity
I want to mention that during your pregnancy you will get a premonition in a sense, and you will have dream about the sex of the baby , which is of course a girl , so hopefully this will confirm what i have said lol.I want to say that you are already a very sensitive person, but you are at one with yourself, you are happy although this baby will make you even more happy in a sense

The third card is Workshops and seminars
I want to say that you have alot of kind words to say about everyone and everything , i feel you always see the good in people , and tend to overlook the bad , you want to give everyone a chance, you are also open to new ideas and trying new things in a sense, and i feel that the rest of your life will be a great adventure.

I hope this has all helped
If you have any questions on what i have said please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Please can I be added??????
> 
> Jenny Renny & My Psychic Lady: BFP July/August from July cycle BOY EDD March
> Gail: BFP June/July GIRL EDD 2011
> Sandra: BOY EDD February/March
> Serendipity/Anne-Marie: BFP August BOY
> 
> Thank you!

got your information added hun....:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

_This is Gail because of her privacy / copyright wishes I haven't added it in full and I've taken the main points from the reading to distribute. She said it was ok to do this on her website so I hope this doesn't find the hands of someone fraudulent._

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Point 1 - I picked up worry from your partner more than yourself, he keeps alot of this within, he has a problem in fathering a child for some reason.

Point 2 - I link with a female spirit a dark haired lady who shows me an M initial, she wants him to know there is not a problem and 3 children will be coming your way

Point 3 - I sense this also has an effect on your relationship slightly, as alot of focus will be constantly on this area.

Point 4 - Conception for late October November of this year, a baby girl coming 2011, I keep seeing a gold braclet on this child very early on.

Point 5 - Then a 2013 for January birth, and another December conception, and 2014 birth of two boys, and all will be well and a very happy, warm and content feelings shows for life on your path, a very strong bonded family line

Wishing you every happiness :) x


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> i did the anne marie reading and got july 2010 as a conception month or month i get a bfp ... this would tie in with june conception months as i wont test till july!!!! :D and she recons a girl aswell!!
> 
> so frogger hunni can you edit mine and put serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl
> 
> xxxxx

got it added hun.....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

mandy121 said:


> well looks like jenny was right for me ,, she said may x

woohoo!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations....hey may I have your other information to add to the first page I have put up your name and your BFP information....I'm so happy for you...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

new mummy2010 said:


> hi can you add me please
> jenny-BFP- in june from cycle in june
> EDD -march 2011 preferance to 7th & 10th
> SEX- boy
> only got this one so far but funny as i wanted BFP june when we first started ttc!!
> am going to get some more now!!

got your information added hun...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Hi can I please be added my details are in my siggy :D thanking you in advance!

got your information added hun...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Hey girls I got my sandra one today!! Ill post it now -
> 
> Hi there rebecca
> Ok as i tune in i want to say that you are a very traditional woman , i feel you love the role of wife and mother , you partner is very supportive in all senses, and the bond that he has with your son is great, i keep getting where spirit are saying that your partner is his dad, that's the role that i feel he has taken on, and you boy has alot of respect for him, its a great relationship. I want to mention you get tears in your eyes at times when you see them together , i feel you are are very proud.Ok hunni there is anther 2 boys and a girl for you both, i want to mention where the girl comes first though , can i mention the name of leigh or something similar for you to keep in mind as i feel it may come up as a suggestion in a sense. I want to say that i keep getting all in total 9-10 months of trying for this next baby, you have had 6 already so i feel 3-4 more months which would be around august/september for a conception , the 9th of one of these months is important as well there with this.
> 
> Ok im going to chose three card for you.
> 
> The first card is Cancel clear delete
> this is telling me that you have to keep positive , stay strong, as you don't have much longer to go on your ttc journey before you do have a child, i want to mention a lot of happiness of course with this baby , lol this is strange i keep seeing this baby with a tooth and a link to three months i want to say a sense feel that she will get her teeth early in a sense.
> 
> The second card is Emotional sensitivity
> I want to mention that during your pregnancy you will get a premonition in a sense, and you will have dream about the sex of the baby , which is of course a girl , so hopefully this will confirm what i have said lol.I want to say that you are already a very sensitive person, but you are at one with yourself, you are happy although this baby will make you even more happy in a sense
> 
> The third card is Workshops and seminars
> I want to say that you have alot of kind words to say about everyone and everything , i feel you always see the good in people , and tend to overlook the bad , you want to give everyone a chance, you are also open to new ideas and trying new things in a sense, and i feel that the rest of your life will be a great adventure.
> 
> I hope this has all helped
> If you have any questions on what i have said please ask
> sandra
> xxx

wow hun that sounds wonderful...I just wished that I could get my reading from Sandra she still hasn't even emailed me back and i emailed her on 5-29-10 Im getting more impatient I just want to read what she tells me...but anyways I love your reading its great...:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> _This is Gail because of her privacy / copyright wishes I haven't added it in full and I've taken the main points from the reading to distribute. She said it was ok to do this on her website so I hope this doesn't find the hands of someone fraudulent._
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Point 1 - I picked up worry from your partner more than yourself, he keeps alot of this within, he has a problem in fathering a child for some reason.
> 
> Point 2 - I link with a female spirit a dark haired lady who shows me an M initial, she wants him to know there is not a problem and 3 children will be coming your way
> 
> Point 3 - I sense this also has an effect on your relationship slightly, as alot of focus will be constantly on this area.
> 
> Point 4 - Conception for late October November of this year, a baby girl coming 2011, I keep seeing a gold braclet on this child very early on.
> 
> Point 5 - Then a 2013 for January birth, and another December conception, and 2014 birth of two boys, and all will be well and a very happy, warm and content feelings shows for life on your path, a very strong bonded family line
> 
> Wishing you every happiness :) x

wow thats a great reading also hun....woohoo!!!! 3 more children coming to you that is awesome.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe yeah I'm sooo happy with my readings the all kinda predict the same thing a girl for 2011 and two more boys. If this all comes true I would be one very happy lady. :cloud9:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Hehe yeah I'm sooo happy with my readings the all kinda predict the same thing a girl for 2011 and two more boys. If this all comes true I would be one very happy lady. :cloud9:

I'm so glad that your happy with your readings...I'm happy with mine also I'm just impatient on waiting to see my BFP you know...I sent Sandra another email asking about my conception reading...I hope I hear something from her today I ordered mine on thursday...


----------



## moochacha

Yeah I think I ordered mine around the same day. I'm guessing the delay is because of the weekend and the public holiday. It's amazing that most of the people who did your readings picked up on the twin thing. 

Do you think you're going to have twins?


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Yeah I think I ordered mine around the same day. I'm guessing the delay is because of the weekend and the public holiday. It's amazing that most of the people who did your readings picked up on the twin thing.
> 
> Do you think you're going to have twins?

maybe she is backed up with the holidays but I feel that since she did email a few of the ladies on here telling them that they would be getting theirs soon I kinda figured that I would be getting a email saying the same thing...

Yep I'm hoping and praying that I can get the twins but if I just have one then that is a blessing but yep I would love to have twins that would be awesome....


----------



## nevertogether

hey frogger - i bought my reading on thursday. i waited until saturday and e-mailed her to confirm she got everything. she mailed me back saying i would have my reading by yesterday, at the latest, still don't have it. :shrug:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi whats the link to 'gail' i cant find her!?


----------



## moochacha

I hope you get your twins Hun!!! 

Gail is on eBay under psychic123uk or you can google that for her website. Sorry on my phone.


----------



## strawberry19

ooohh chart is looking good ladies!!


----------



## frogger3240

woohoo!!!! I just got my sandra reading and ALOT of it contects to me...:happydance: I will post in red to what I feel she has picked up...I'm sooo excited...

Ok as i tune in i want to mention where i keep being drawn to 3 boys being important around you , im not sure why they are telling me this they just keep mentioning this.Ok now i want to mention where i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming , i want to mention where i feel at times you have ruled the fact of having a child out in your own mind in a sense, but you are being told never to do that , never to doubt what you can have, this is something that i feel you have set your heart on , lol i keep being drawn to an odd number with you for how many children you have in total , and i just feel that 5 is a nice round number Twins are also a possibility i must say as i keep being shown another boy now too so again keep this in mind, this is either twins or there is another baby after the girl , as im also now being drawn to the month of november although this may be linked to you somewhere else so again keep this one in mind. I also want to mention a balloon i keep seeing lots of blue balloons being let of as well in a sense, would you understand a boy in spirit, possibly going back if you don't understand at the moment, as i feel these balloons are for remembrance as well.
Ok I have 3 boys and she picked up that and also where I have tried to put out of my mind of having more children but something keeps telling me to have more and also I have 4 children so if I have another one it would be 5 that she sees but she also sees twins for me girl/boy or it could be seperate births so that looks good also because of others seeing twins for me also...

Ok i'm now going to chose three card for you 
The first card is Archangel Raphael
This is showing me where the healing angel is working with you , i want to mention continues healing around you , but in all areas of your body , i feel that they are working with you to prepare you for this next child, i want to mention where you will feel stronger and ready psychically in a sense , i feel at times you get drained but you will have so much more energy and a lust for life when you find out about this child.
ok this is really something because not sure if you all know I had my fallopian tubes tied back in feb. 2004 and I have had reiki healing and also theta healing that has infact healed back my tied fallopian tubes I have had 3 chemical pregnancys so that also shows me that its working and for Archangel Raphael to show healing angel is working with you in all areas of my body this shows that she did pick on that also...

The second card is Crown Chakra
This is showing me where i want to mention a relaxed feeling with you , where you will feel at ease , i want to mention the moonlight and where i feel you are or will be drawn to that , i also want to mention where you do send thoughts to spirit , and they are always heard.

The last card is Goddess
This is showing me where you have a lot of feminine energy obviously lol , i want say that you have the ability to raise great children, you are a brilliant mother , and will always be, you will be there for them through the ups and downs, oh my lol , i want to mention alot of grandchildren for you, i keep getting the number 15 ! wow lol you will be busy , this is why i am getting that you will always be able to use that mothering instinct that you have.

I hope this helped 
If you have any questions on what i said please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Moochacha - Which reading do you like best? Sandra or Gail? Have you had a Cheri one yet and if so did you like it? x


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> hey frogger - i bought my reading on thursday. i waited until saturday and e-mailed her to confirm she got everything. she mailed me back saying i would have my reading by yesterday, at the latest, still don't have it. :shrug:

have you gotten it yet hun? hope you get it soon...:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

still a no frogger :(


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> still a no frogger :(

I had to email her again and she replied back to me so you might have to email her and tell her your on babyandbump group and others have gotten theirs back but your still waiting thats what I said and I got mine today...


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Rach & Bumpy said:


> hi girls, where can i get a reading from serindipity? thanks :)




Anyone?? :shrug:

Purrrrlease


----------



## frogger3240

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Rach & Bumpy said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, where can i get a reading from serindipity? thanks :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?? :shrug:
> 
> PurrrrleaseClick to expand...

hun I'm not sure about serindipity I haven't gotten one from her so not sure hope someone will share how to get to her...:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Here is is hun https://readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/#/baby-gender-prediction/4535710869


----------



## nevertogether

https://readings-at-serendipity.co.uk/


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Thank You MissyMooMoo and Nevertogether :thumbup: Going to order one now :happydance:

This could get obsessive lol


----------



## strawberry19

hehe i had one for serendipity last night :D


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> hehe i had one for serendipity last night :D

what did she say in the reading hun?


----------



## strawberry19

frogger3240 said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> hehe i had one for serendipity last night :D
> 
> what did she say in the reading hun?Click to expand...

you got it up already chick but she said july 2010 for conception of month i find out in ... which would tie in with the rest of my june/july predictions as june would be month i conceive in and july would be month i found out in if i was pregnant!! i soon start this cycle so im excited if im not pregnant already lol x


----------



## moochacha

MissyMooMoo said:


> Moochacha - Which reading do you like best? Sandra or Gail? Have you had a Cheri one yet and if so did you like it? x

I like them both, I think Gail picked up on DH perfectly its amazing how much she picked up on him. He worries sooo much but he always keeps it to himself, before me he found it very hard to show emotions. Of course I'm the total opposite to him I'm a ball of emotions good bad and ugly lol but he finds it easier to open up since me.

Also the only spirit (dead) person he knows is his Grandmother and Gail picked up on her. Her name was Mercedes she was dark haired.

Sandra picked up major points on both DH and I. She also picked up that Cody isn't really my husbands child. I was raped so Mani has taken on the role of father for Cody and she picked up on Mani being and awesome father and Cody has great respect for Mani they absolutely love each other.
She picked up on me, I'm very traditional.

Mostly they all say the same prediction just different months for conception but I'm seeing the bigger picture girls for 2011 and two boys after that. I'm leaning towards putting my faith in Gails words more. 

Haven't had a cherri22 one yet.


----------



## moochacha

Oh what an awesome reading frogger, she's sooo insightful I'm glad she finally got back to you and with such a great reading. Which reading do you like the best now? or can relate to the most?


----------



## strawberry19

wow thats amazing that they picked up that hun!! im hoping mines gail as its sooner lol and sandra was the only one to give me a different month out of all of them so we shall see hope you get your bfp soon!!x


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> hehe i had one for serendipity last night :D
> 
> what did she say in the reading hun?Click to expand...
> 
> you got it up already chick but she said july 2010 for conception of month i find out in ... which would tie in with the rest of my june/july predictions as june would be month i conceive in and july would be month i found out in if i was pregnant!! i soon start this cycle so im excited if im not pregnant already lol xClick to expand...

oops!!! sorry hun I have read different ones and tend to forget which goes with which person..sorry about that...:winkwink:


----------



## strawberry19

frogger3240 said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> hehe i had one for serendipity last night :D
> 
> what did she say in the reading hun?Click to expand...
> 
> you got it up already chick but she said july 2010 for conception of month i find out in ... which would tie in with the rest of my june/july predictions as june would be month i conceive in and july would be month i found out in if i was pregnant!! i soon start this cycle so im excited if im not pregnant already lol xClick to expand...
> 
> oops!!! sorry hun I have read different ones and tend to forget which goes with which person..sorry about that...:winkwink:Click to expand...

no worries easily done :) xx


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Oh what an awesome reading frogger, she's sooo insightful I'm glad she finally got back to you and with such a great reading. Which reading do you like the best now? or can relate to the most?

wow you know both Gail and sandra both picked up alot of me and my family and so on..its just wild that they both have picked up so much it just amazes me...I just wished that Gail seen the twins but sandra sees it to well she said that there is a girl but a boy would come soon so it could be twins but anyways its given me sooo much hope because both of them said that I would concieve well Gail said before October 2010 and sandra said sept this year so this gives me soooo much hope....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> hehe i had one for serendipity last night :D
> 
> what did she say in the reading hun?Click to expand...
> 
> you got it up already chick but she said july 2010 for conception of month i find out in ... which would tie in with the rest of my june/july predictions as june would be month i conceive in and july would be month i found out in if i was pregnant!! i soon start this cycle so im excited if im not pregnant already lol xClick to expand...
> 
> oops!!! sorry hun I have read different ones and tend to forget which goes with which person..sorry about that...:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> no worries easily done :) xxClick to expand...

thanks hun...:hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

good luck frogger hunni :D both gail and sandra got bits of my personal life right and both said boy first just diff months so we shall have too see x


----------



## moochacha

frogger3240 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Oh what an awesome reading frogger, she's sooo insightful I'm glad she finally got back to you and with such a great reading. Which reading do you like the best now? or can relate to the most?
> 
> wow you know both Gail and sandra both picked up alot of me and my family and so on..its just wild that they both have picked up so much it just amazes me...I just wished that Gail seen the twins but sandra sees it to well she said that there is a girl but a boy would come soon so it could be twins but anyways its given me sooo much hope because both of them said that I would concieve well Gail said before October 2010 and sandra said sept this year so this gives me soooo much hope....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hehe I love how descriptive Sandra is, does the ballons mean anything to you?


----------



## moochacha

strawberry19 said:


> wow thats amazing that they picked up that hun!! im hoping mines gail as its sooner lol and sandra was the only one to give me a different month out of all of them so we shall see hope you get your bfp soon!!x

Thanks you I hope we all get our bfps hehe :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Oh what an awesome reading frogger, she's sooo insightful I'm glad she finally got back to you and with such a great reading. Which reading do you like the best now? or can relate to the most?
> 
> wow you know both Gail and sandra both picked up alot of me and my family and so on..its just wild that they both have picked up so much it just amazes me...I just wished that Gail seen the twins but sandra sees it to well she said that there is a girl but a boy would come soon so it could be twins but anyways its given me sooo much hope because both of them said that I would concieve well Gail said before October 2010 and sandra said sept this year so this gives me soooo much hope....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe I love how descriptive Sandra is, does the ballons mean anything to you?Click to expand...

nope the balloons I don't recall anything with balloons...:shrug: so I'm not sure about that...


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> strawberry19 said:
> 
> 
> wow thats amazing that they picked up that hun!! im hoping mines gail as its sooner lol and sandra was the only one to give me a different month out of all of them so we shall see hope you get your bfp soon!!x
> 
> Thanks you I hope we all get our bfps hehe :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope we all do hun...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Moonchacha - Thanks I always like to know which readings people like the best and you are right about Gail because I also feel this with Gail and she said June or July for me and this month has been a weird month for me so far. Very different indeed in a lot of ways. I did like my Sandra reading too. x:flower: Cheri for me was also spot on saying I would have a boy and he sounded like a mini version of my DH and this was amazing and she said JUNE! I feel very different at the moment almost like I should test, I'm not sure if my mind and body are playing tricks on me. This has happened before but for some reason this time things do feel different in a big way. So heres hoping x I still think I Ovd early on CD9. I think this Witches spell is the culprit haha. Something crazy has happened to me. A nice crazy.


----------



## moochacha

Hehe well I like nice crazy!!! I really hope this is your month, I think these readings give hope and instead of me stressing about TTC these readings have taken the stress out for me and now I want to try even harder but only because I've been given hope that this can indeed happen and its not out of the picture for me. 

If that makes sense? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Moonchacha - Ohhh believe me it makes PERFECT SENSE. I know how you feel because I feel it too! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how long did gail take to get your readings to you girls? im getting impatient lol


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Morning girls. 

I got my Serendipity reading back :)

Serendipity - August 2010 as BFP or conception with a :pink:

Please could you update this on the front page on my readings please hun?

So now thats 4 readings... 2 girls and 2 boys predicted. Think i need another reading as the decider lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I gave in and sent off for a Gail reading... lol. Now just gotta wait. 

Could you add my details? My Jenny reading was a girl, concieve cycle starting May, BFP in June (did concieve in may but was chemical, so she still may be right).

I also had another one done, months again, serendipity? I think I deleted the actual thing (buggar) but it told me to be patient, and that an autumn (september/october) conception is likely.


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Anyone had a reading from pyschic mary on ebay?


----------



## nevertogether

not me hun :shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> I got my Serendipity reading back :)
> 
> Serendipity - August 2010 as BFP or conception with a :pink:
> 
> Please could you update this on the front page on my readings please hun?
> 
> So now thats 4 readings... 2 girls and 2 boys predicted. Think i need another reading as the decider lol

got your information added hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> I gave in and sent off for a Gail reading... lol. Now just gotta wait.
> 
> Could you add my details? My Jenny reading was a girl, concieve cycle starting May, BFP in June (did concieve in may but was chemical, so she still may be right).
> 
> I also had another one done, months again, serendipity? I think I deleted the actual thing (buggar) but it told me to be patient, and that an autumn (september/october) conception is likely.

got your information added to hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies its time for me to head to work...:wacko:I don't want to go ....gosh this 3 day weekend went by to fast for me...I will check back in later today..hope you all have a wonderful day today...Gail is suppose to get back with me today about the fertility boost spell and pinpointing ovulation for me...I'm sooo excited to see what she tells me when it will happen because its hard to pinpoint until my temps show ovulation has already happened since I have PCOS...ok have to go have a great day....sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry::D just got my gail reading my god that was spooky not going to post it all but my god is she good

I do see late June early July, as the date for this, and I am shown a baby boy from this conception to be born 2011, all well with this, and a very bouncing healthy baby boy, I feel others around him will almost worship this child and he will never be short of willing baby sitters!

I then see 2 girl ahead for you which are twins, I see them also with very dark, long curly hair, beautiful looking, and I see the conception for them as September 2012


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok sorry I was awol for a few days. Just a nice relaxing long weekend. Spent the entire weekend with my hubby and it was very nice. We didn't really get on the computer much all weekend. Just quality time. Yesterday we went out on his dads boat and went fishing. It was so nice out there. I caught a few fish and plenty of rays. 
While we were out yesterday, I got my Sandra reading. I don't know, I really didn't get the warm fuzzy feeling. It wasn't too specific. To me, it seemed pretty general. Nothing like my Gail reading. I mean some things are similar to me, but my reading just seemed a little general as far as due date and conception. I mean she gave me the 4th year as far as conception. Well I am going into my forth year and she knew that. I guess I just didn't feel it with her. Here is my reading and you tell me. I also attached what I emailed her so you can see what information I already provided as that is what she asked for. What i feel are close I highlighted in red. 


Ok i keep being told the fourth year , so what i feel is that you will conceive at around the fourth year of trying , i do see a successful pregnancy , i just feel its taking a lot longer than planned in a sense , just a bit more persistence, i feel you are very determined and persistent though , and i don't see you giving up although of course there will have been times where you have felt this way. I want to mention a lot of regret in a sense and sadness from the losses , but a lot of encouragement coming from spirit that things aren't always going to be that way, at the moment i'm getting a j month , if they are more precise with what one it is i will bring that in, ok its july lol they answered when i asked , that's a first lol, ok any way there's a really funny woman in spirit as well,although i'm seeing a question mark above her head in a sense so she's not giving much away lol she wants me to figure her out.Ok i want to mention where i feel this baby will be a girly , and i keep seeing a very black or dark colour of thick hair.Ok i want to say that you have your reservations about psychics and readings etc, but i feel that some of what they say and the words etc give you some hope.I want to say that at times you close your self and your emotions off, how you feel is private to you and a few close people that you can trust in a sense, you are a very warm hearted person though and like to help others with their problems.

Ok i'm going to chose three cards for you now as well

The first card is Integrity
I want to mention that you have a lot of beliefs and influences linked to ttc , i want to say that i feel you have a lot lof love and support around you , i want to say that i keep being shown light in dark times in a sense , you always keep hope around you no matter what happens.

The second card is Manifestation power
The card is showing me where you have more link to spirit than you feel , you are gifted in a sense as are we all, i want to mention where spirit offer you a lot of help and support,and you can used this in a sense, i want to say that you are going to get your desired out come , i still keep being shown this little girl, and i want to mention a tower of strength with her as well.

The third card is release
This is showing me where you have to let go of any troubles or past thoughts , that you feel may have an impact on what you are striving towards, move forwards and focus on what you are going to have ahead of you. I want to mention where you never have to forget , you just have to focus on now and what's coming.

I hope this was ok for you 
If you have any questions please do ask
sandra
xxx



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sun, 30 May 2010 11:58:45 -0400



Here is a picture taken in March of this year of me and my husband. We have been TTC now for 3 years with 4 losses. I have 3 children from a previous marriage ages 21, 19, and 17. I had a tubal reversal in 2007. We both have had several test done and all came back perfect. My DOB is 02/25/1972 and my husbands is 03/24/1977. We have been married 9 years. Do you see us having a successful pregnancy with a healthy baby anytime soon?


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies out of curiosity, how long does a gail reading take to come through? I know it says 12 hours to 72 hours but I'm feeling a little impatient (how bad of me)

love xx


----------



## jonnanne3

I got mine back within a few hours. She was very prompt. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thank you :)

*is waiting* ... hope it comes soon... won't be able to check my email for like ...28 hours haha.. :(


----------



## strawberry19

hope you get it soon hun!!!! this cycle ahs gone so quick ive not been stressed at all all thanks to you lot and our excitement for these readings af due tomoro!!! hoping she doesnt come but if she does im ready to battle my predicted bfp cycle!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies out of curiosity, how long does a gail reading take to come through? I know it says 12 hours to 72 hours but I'm feeling a little impatient (how bad of me)
> 
> love xx

oi orderd mine friday night i think it was and received it this morn


----------



## faerieprozac

I just got my gail reading... :)

In brief; 

I hide alot of my own emotions for the sake of caring and worrying about my partner and at times I feel drained by this *(Again, very very true)*

Spirit is a little reluctant to give a conception time, but I'll be pregnant by September, anytime from July till the end of August. It will be a boy. People around me worry about me so I have to relax and be calm and remember I will have children *That last bit is so true, mostly from one of my better friends*

October 2012 pregnant again with a girl, linked to the name Charlotte *Funnily enough this morning when sending a message to my friend who is currently travelling around Europe and thinking about how much I need her here, was thinking of naming a daughter after her and this is her name...*


Awwww. I quite liked her reading, so detailed. She also said something about a spirit of a lady, who sends a lovely smile, no message, just wishes me well... I'm very into genealogy and have traced all of my family tree so I'm going to dig a little into the age given and see if any ancestors died that young, lol... 

Makes me wanna get one of the more expensive readings... :| OH would KILL me... lol

So, Between July/August, and a boy, then October 2012 for a girl...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I just got my gail reading... :)
> 
> In brief;
> 
> I hide alot of my own emotions for the sake of caring and worrying about my partner and at times I feel drained by this *(Again, very very true)*
> 
> Spirit is a little reluctant to give a conception time, but I'll be pregnant by September, anytime from July till the end of August. It will be a boy. People around me worry about me so I have to relax and be calm and remember I will have children *That last bit is so true, mostly from one of my better friends*
> 
> October 2012 pregnant again with a girl, linked to the name Charlotte *Funnily enough this morning when sending a message to my friend who is currently travelling around Europe and thinking about how much I need her here, was thinking of naming a daughter after her and this is her name...*
> 
> 
> Awwww. I quite liked her reading, so detailed. She also said something about a spirit of a lady, who sends a lovely smile, no message, just wishes me well... I'm very into genealogy and have traced all of my family tree so I'm going to dig a little into the age given and see if any ancestors died that young, lol...
> 
> Makes me wanna get one of the more expensive readings... :| OH would KILL me... lol
> 
> So, Between July/August, and a boy, then October 2012 for a girl...

i loved ,my reading from gail all sop true and with such little info given to her about me she is definatly a true psycic


----------



## strawberry19

faerieprozac said:


> I just got my gail reading... :)
> 
> In brief;
> 
> I hide alot of my own emotions for the sake of caring and worrying about my partner and at times I feel drained by this *(Again, very very true)*
> 
> Spirit is a little reluctant to give a conception time, but I'll be pregnant by September, anytime from July till the end of August. It will be a boy. People around me worry about me so I have to relax and be calm and remember I will have children *That last bit is so true, mostly from one of my better friends*
> 
> October 2012 pregnant again with a girl, linked to the name Charlotte *Funnily enough this morning when sending a message to my friend who is currently travelling around Europe and thinking about how much I need her here, was thinking of naming a daughter after her and this is her name...*
> 
> 
> Awwww. I quite liked her reading, so detailed. She also said something about a spirit of a lady, who sends a lovely smile, no message, just wishes me well... I'm very into genealogy and have traced all of my family tree so I'm going to dig a little into the age given and see if any ancestors died that young, lol...
> 
> Makes me wanna get one of the more expensive readings... :| OH would KILL me... lol
> 
> So, Between July/August, and a boy, then October 2012 for a girl...

aww awesome reading hun i did like my gail reading too :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

edited as per gails request


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Well i got a reading from physchicmary on ebay and here it is:

_I can see you will fall pregnant in the next 18-24 months and have a healthy baby boy . i can see you will have one more child after your little boy , you will fall pregnant again when your little boy is 2 year old with a healthy baby girl .I'm 100% Positive regarding this reading . thank you for letting me give you this lovely news and i hope you are pleased . please email back if you need anything else answered or explained love Mary._

So it looks like the boys are now in the lead for me :lol:
Would have liked her to be a bit more specific on the date of conception tho... 18-24 months is kind of 'out there'


----------



## nevertogether

that's a pretty vague reading, lol. honestly, i could have told you that. :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Well i got a reading from physchicmary on ebay and here it is:
> 
> _I can see you will fall pregnant in the next 18-24 months and have a healthy baby boy . i can see you will have one more child after your little boy , you will fall pregnant again when your little boy is 2 year old with a healthy baby girl .I'm 100% Positive regarding this reading . thank you for letting me give you this lovely news and i hope you are pleased . please email back if you need anything else answered or explained love Mary._
> 
> So it looks like the boys are now in the lead for me :lol:
> Would have liked her to be a bit more specific on the date of conception tho... 18-24 months is kind of 'out there'

that was a bit of a let down anyone could tell you that:dohh:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well just to give Sandra the benefit of the doubt, I emailed her asking if she could clarify her reading a little more. I am looking forward to her response.


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

I emailed her back to see if she could be a little more specific :rolleyes: and she replied straight away saying that things often change so she doesn't like to state an exact time but is 99% certain it will be before this December! 

Happy :) ish lol


----------



## Shell'sAngels

Hi ladies, been reading thro this from start to finish....

Anyone know if gail has got anyone wrong? ive not heard of her getting a wrong result as yet?? i noticed pinksnowball she said this month has anyone heard if she was correct with her? 

Being nosey really, ive had a reading from gail, jenny renny and Anne-Marie and all of them say august 2010 conception, Anne- Marie said girl and gail and jenny said boy, gail also sees a girl in 2013. 

Im so not sure wether to beleive in this yet, i guess out of them all i preferred gails reading! jenny i see has been wrong a fair bit.... i guess im just scouting to see if gail has been wrong yet! lol

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## nevertogether

i love my gail reading. been my favorite so far. 

jenny gave me a :bfp: time of may, which i knew was wrong because i haven't even seen DH since march.

cherri also gave me a :bfp: of may, so wrong again.

seren gave me an august :bfp: which could be true, but only if it takes me forever to test positive on an HPT, as i see DH the end of june during my fertile time.

gail gave me a :bfp: before the end of july, which is spot on.


----------



## foxyloxy28

So I got another reading today :blush:

Anne-Marie: Conceive or BFP June 2010 (boy) woo hooo :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I went to the toilet today and there was something clinging to the edge of it. I know this will sound really groooos but it was like Mucus with some blood in it. Ok.....this is gross too but I had to analyse it so I took it from the edge and it was cold so I figured it must have come out of me at some point. I swear it was like that slime that you get in those pots that you play with when a kid. A bit like snot but very much cumpier and denser. It was slightly clear but with flex of blood in it. It freaked me out. It must have been clinging to the edge for a few days as it was kinda inside the bowl so I was lucky to even see it. The only reason I did was because I was wiping the toilet and cleaning it. So this is very spooky. I have an idea what it is but I don't want to get over excited. It goes with the spotting I've had which has now stopped. I've been a bitch lately and have dull cramps and crying a lot. I have no idea what's going on. Is my body playing tricks with me because if so that's not fair. My bb's are still very heavy and when I wake up they cause so much pain. The right one was the start of it all which great heavy and like a cocunut and hurt like mad!, then the left one started flaring up. They both feel hot and tingle. I have a strange craping feeling just inside my belly button. All these things are what is very different about me. Oh and spots now...which I never get until AF. Craps in my legs too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I went to the toilet today and there was something clinging to the edge of it. I know this will sound really groooos but it was like Mucus with some blood in it. Ok.....this is gross too but I had to analyse it so I took it from the edge and it was cold so I figured it must have come out of me at some point. I swear it was like that slime that you get in those pots that you play with when a kid. A bit like snot but very much cumpier and denser. It was slightly clear but with flex of blood in it. It freaked me out. It must have been clinging to the edge for a few days as it was kinda inside the bowl so I was lucky to even see it. The only reason I did was because I was wiping the toilet and cleaning it. So this is very spooky. I have an idea what it is but I don't want to get over excited. It goes with the spotting I've had which has now stopped. I've been a bitch lately and have dull cramps and crying a lot. I have no idea what's going on. Is my body playing tricks with me because if so that's not fair. My bb's are still very heavy and when I wake up they cause so much pain. The right one was the start of it all which great heavy and like a cocunut and hurt like mad!, then the left one started flaring up. They both feel hot and tingle. I have a strange craping feeling just inside my belly button. All these things are what is very different about me. Oh and spots now...which I never get until AF. Craps in my legs too.

ive been like that this mth too hun had the sam cm this morn was like clear putty with a bit of orangy red in it


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - that fits right along with your AMAZING chart!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Thanks Never - I was pleasantly surprised to get that month. It only took 20 mins for her to get back to me!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I suspect o ovd early as nothing yet. CBFM is low and OPK is getting a blue line and getting darker day by day. Last month CBFM went high before I got a LH peak on OPK. But then again I could be ov late, but I have had spotting and then this and I never get those things


----------



## nevertogether

do you chart missy? i don't understand how you girls don't..i would go nuts without it!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No I just use CBFM and OPK but only started using it CD8 for CBFM and CD14 for OPK


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> :cry::D just got my gail reading my god that was spooky not going to post it all but my god is she good
> 
> I do see late June early July, as the date for this, and I am shown a baby boy from this conception to be born 2011, all well with this, and a very bouncing healthy baby boy, I feel others around him will almost worship this child and he will never be short of willing baby sitters!
> 
> I then see 2 girl ahead for you which are twins, I see them also with very dark, long curly hair, beautiful looking, and I see the conception for them as September 2012

wow Lindsey that sounds wonderful....yay your BFP is coming very very soon hun....:happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

there is alot of june/july predictions floating around!!!! :dust:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> I just got my gail reading... :)
> 
> In brief;
> 
> I hide alot of my own emotions for the sake of caring and worrying about my partner and at times I feel drained by this *(Again, very very true)*
> 
> Spirit is a little reluctant to give a conception time, but I'll be pregnant by September, anytime from July till the end of August. It will be a boy. People around me worry about me so I have to relax and be calm and remember I will have children *That last bit is so true, mostly from one of my better friends*
> 
> October 2012 pregnant again with a girl, linked to the name Charlotte *Funnily enough this morning when sending a message to my friend who is currently travelling around Europe and thinking about how much I need her here, was thinking of naming a daughter after her and this is her name...*
> 
> 
> Awwww. I quite liked her reading, so detailed. She also said something about a spirit of a lady, who sends a lovely smile, no message, just wishes me well... I'm very into genealogy and have traced all of my family tree so I'm going to dig a little into the age given and see if any ancestors died that young, lol...
> 
> Makes me wanna get one of the more expensive readings... :| OH would KILL me... lol
> 
> So, Between July/August, and a boy, then October 2012 for a girl...

sounds awesome hun....its always wonderful reading others readings to...thanks for sharing...:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Frogger - would mind adding Anne-Marie: Boy June'10 to my list please :) Currently late for AF, so all my predictions could be correct if I test +ve at the end of the week (hopefully!)


----------



## nevertogether

yay foxy :happydance: still nothing from sandra, frogger :shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> yay foxy :happydance: still nothing from sandra, frogger :shrug:

you still haven't gotten yours from sandra yet?...I got mine yesterday...so hoping that you will get yours today hun have you emailed her today about it?


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> Frogger - would mind adding Anne-Marie: Boy June'10 to my list please :) Currently late for AF, so all my predictions could be correct if I test +ve at the end of the week (hopefully!)

got your information added hun....oh I'm hoping and praying that you get your BFP this cycle...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning all my beauties x


----------



## nevertogether

frogger - e-mailed her sat, am going to again if i don't hear from her by the end of the day.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

6dpo today and counting he he he! Have oodles of positive symptons for such an early time after ov (have been getting since 4dpo and I dont normally!) Feeling positive but also feeling anxious and a little scared.........I mean am predict in the next summer mths my BFP and I am thrilled,excited and a little scared at the prospect!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

patty could u add my reading from gail plz hunx


----------



## moochacha

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Morning girls... well i am officially addicted. I want a from Anne Marie now - how can i get hold of her?
x


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> there is alot of june/july predictions floating around!!!! :dust:

yep there is...woohoo!!!!:happydance::happydance: can't wait to see all of those BFP's coming in....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> Thanks Never - I was pleasantly surprised to get that month. It only took 20 mins for her to get back to me!

hun you look like you had a implantation dip on 8 dpo and it looks like your temps are going up higher that could mean that you did get your BFP I seen that you have already tested and got a negative but maybe if you test now you would get it...woohoo heres hoping to see your BFP this cycle...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> frogger - e-mailed her sat, am going to again if i don't hear from her by the end of the day.


I would hun just let her know your on this group and you have seen where others have had to email her and that should help with getting it...she was real nice when I emailed her and got right on it that day...so I'm hoping that she will get right on yours today to hun...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning all my beauties x

morning hun...how are you doing?:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> 6dpo today and counting he he he! Have oodles of positive symptons for such an early time after ov (have been getting since 4dpo and I dont normally!) Feeling positive but also feeling anxious and a little scared.........I mean am predict in the next summer mths my BFP and I am thrilled,excited and a little scared at the prospect!!!!!!!!

hun I'm hoping and praying for you also to get your BFP this cycle gosh that would be soooo awesome to start getting the BFP's that gail has perdicted...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> patty could u add my reading from gail plz hunx

Lindsey I have your information added hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Good morning ladies!

good morning hun how are you doing?...


----------



## frogger3240

morning ladies just stopping by to say hi and head to work now..I will check back later this afternoon after work hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

hiya ladies no sign of af for me as of yet!! hoping i get al my predictions wrong lol!!


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i ordered one from sandra saturday still not had nothing back!


----------



## nevertogether

frogger - e-mailed sandra again and waiting to hear back


----------



## nevertogether

shell's i ordered mine on thursday and still nothing


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i had a reply to send her a photo and questions which i did but otherwise nothing!


----------



## nevertogether

yes, same here. she told me when i e-mailed her checking in on saturday that i would have a reading by sunday, but it's wednesday now


----------



## nevertogether

what the hell..my e-mail came back! this is only the 3rd time i've mailed her..not like i'm harassing her!

"Sorry, we were unable to deliver your message to the following address.

<[email protected]>:
Remote host said: 550 SC-004 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. A block has been placed against your IP address because we have received complaints concerning mail coming from that IP address. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> what the hell..my e-mail came back! this is only the 3rd time i've mailed her..not like i'm harassing her!
> 
> "Sorry, we were unable to deliver your message to the following address.
> 
> <[email protected]>:
> Remote host said: 550 SC-004 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. A block has been placed against your IP address because we have received complaints concerning mail coming from that IP address. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your"

from what ive read about sandra so far im definatly not going to be going to here why on earth would they compalin of ur ip?


----------



## strawberry19

nevertogether said:


> what the hell..my e-mail came back! this is only the 3rd time i've mailed her..not like i'm harassing her!
> 
> "Sorry, we were unable to deliver your message to the following address.
> 
> <[email protected]>:
> Remote host said: 550 SC-004 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. A block has been placed against your IP address because we have received complaints concerning mail coming from that IP address. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your"

wat the hell!!


----------



## nevertogether

no clue! she e-mailed me back for a photo on thursday. i sent it. on saturday i asked her to confirm she got it because my e-mail is weird and she said yes she got it and i will get my reading by sunday. it's wednesday so i just sent her an e-mail saying last i heard my reading was supposed to come sunday, just checking in..and that's what i got back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> no clue! she e-mailed me back for a photo on thursday. i sent it. on saturday i asked her to confirm she got it because my e-mail is weird and she said yes she got it and i will get my reading by sunday. it's wednesday so i just sent her an e-mail saying last i heard my reading was supposed to come sunday, just checking in..and that's what i got back

i dont think your going tp get your reading hun


----------



## strawberry19

thats disgusting id write a complaint on her site!!


----------



## nevertogether

that's what i was thinking of doing strawberry. i'm sure she would just delete it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> that's what i was thinking of doing strawberry. i'm sure she would just delete it

did u pay via paypal? open a dispute


----------



## nevertogether

i think i did lindseyanne. and i still have the receipt!


----------



## strawberry19

thats really shocking!! she offered me a free reading after i received mine and apparently someone had emailed her saying i wasnt happy with it so she emailed me back and offered a free reading of my choice i replied and havent heard anything back either she emailed missymoo aswell i think saying shed heard she was doubting getting her reading and offered her a free reading aswell


----------



## nevertogether

wow, and i'm chopped liver. :shock:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'd contact her via her website if you can. Perhaps there is an issue with your email and that's why you've not had anything back since sat. Maybe someone else could email her on your behalf :)


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - according to that it's my IP that is blocked though..so no matter where i e-mail her from it probably won't send it because it's my IP altogether.


----------



## nevertogether

I e-mailed it again to see if it comes back


----------



## tillytum

sadly I did warn people about this and all the ladies who lost out on a reading from Sandra, and lost their cash :(


----------



## nevertogether

you warned about sandra? honestly it's not the money i'm worried about..i would waste the 6 bucks on something else probably..it's the principal.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think it's a bit odd that so many of us have had no problem receiving our readings from her. She has taken a while to get back to a few people over the weekends, but if she is being inundated by requests (like Cheri for example) then it is likely to take longer. Never, I have no idea what that message is about. Hope you don't get another one! :)


----------



## tillytum

yes you can read my earlier replies when I read in horror she had now been found offering readings again, Im on a site called baby center and the admins had to remove her as she copied other psychics work, didnt send readings, some ladies waited a month or 6 weeks, some ladies didnt ever get one, she has bad reviews on ebay, really hate to be the bringer of bad news, but as soon as I saw someone talking about her readings, I posted a warning, sorry ladies but she is bad news, and takes alot of her readings from websites, readings samples, other psychics, she was also removed from BC for being very nasty to others, and other readers and sending abusive emails to other psychics too and their websites, Im jsut sorry its happened here also :(


----------



## nevertogether

wow that is horrible tilly! thank you for sharing! i guess i missed the warning post.


----------



## jonnanne3

I had a concern about her reading as it was very vague. So I emailed her asking if she could clarify a few things and this is her response (I listed the entire email from beginning to today. I thought she has been very nice so far) Her part is in blue. Start from the bottom up.....


Hi anne, sorry that the reading was confusing to you , although i can only give through what im getting from spirit and guides at the time of the reading, i feel that july is for conception , i will tune in when i can again for you and see what more info i can get for free for you although it may have to be tomorrow etc depending on how i go with my readings today as i have been busy
sandra
x

> Date: Tue, 1 Jun 2010 11:34:54 -0400
> From: 
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: Reading xxx
>
> Sandra,
> I am a but confused as to the July reference. Is that when you see me
> getting pregnant or the month of delivery? Also were you able to figure
> out who the lady was?
> Thank you.
> Anne
>
> sandra gibbs wrote:
> > *Ok i keep being told the fourth year , so what i feel is that you
> > will conceive at around the fourth year of trying , i do see a
> > successful pregnancy , i just feel its taking a lot longer than
> > planned in a sense , just a bit more persistence, i feel you are
> > very determined and persistent though , and i don't see you giving up
> > although of course there will have been times where you have felt
> > this way. I want to mention a lot of regret in a sense and sadness
> > from the losses , but a lot of encouragement coming from spirit that
> > things aren't always going to be that way, at the moment i'm getting a
> > j month , if they are more precise with what one it is i will bring
> > that in, ok its july lol they answered when i asked , that's a first
> > lol, ok any way there's a really funny woman in spirit as
> > well,although i'm seeing a question mark above her head in a sense so
> > she's not giving much away lol she wants me to figure her out.Ok i
> > want to mention where i feel this baby will be a girly , and i keep
> > seeing a very black or dark colour of thick hair.Ok i want to say that
> > you have your reservations about psychics and readings etc, but i feel
> > that some of what they say and the words etc give you some hope.I want
> > to say that at times you close your self and your emotions off, how
> > you feel is private to you and a few close people that you can trust
> > in a sense, you are a very warm hearted person though and like to help
> > others with their problems.*
> > **
> > *Ok i'm going to chose three cards for you now as well*
> > **
> > *The first card is Integrity*
> > *I want to mention that you have a lot of beliefs and influences
> > linked to ttc , i want to say that i feel you have a lot lof love and
> > support around you , i want to say that i keep being shown light in
> > dark times in a sense , you always keep hope around you no matter what
> > happens.*
> > **
> > *The second card is Manifestation power*
> > *The card is showing me where you have more link to spirit than you
> > feel , you are gifted in a sense as are we all, i want to mention
> > where spirit offer you a lot of help and support,and you can used this
> > in a sense, i want to say that you are going to get your desired out
> > come , i still keep being shown this little girl, and i want to
> > mention a tower of strength with her as well.*
> > **
> > *The third card is release*
> > *This is showing me where you have to let go of any troubles or past
> > thoughts , that you feel may have an impact on what you are striving
> > towards, move forwards and focus on what you are going to have ahead
> > of you. I want to mention where you never have to forget , you just
> > have to focus on now and what's coming.*
> > **
> > *I hope this was ok for you *
> > *If you have any questions please do ask*
> > *sandra*
> > *xxx*
> >
> >
> > ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Date: Sun, 30 May 2010 11:58:45 -0400
> > From: 
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: Re: Notification of Payment Received
> >
> >
> > Here is a picture taken in March of this year of me and my husband. We
> > have been TTC now for 3 years with 4 losses. I have 3 children from a
> > previous marriage ages 21, 19, and 17. I had a tubal reversal in 2007.
> > We both have had several test done and all came back perfect. My DOB
> > is 02/25/1972 and my husbands is 03/24/1977. We have been married 9
> > years. Do you see us having a successful pregnancy with a healthy baby
> > anytime soon?
> >
> > Thank you,
> >
> > Anne 
> >


----------



## nevertogether

i e-mailed her again and it hasn't come back yet. hopefully i will hear something soon. still, tilly, thank you for the warning


----------



## jonnanne3

tillytum said:


> yes you can read my earlier replies when I read in horror she had now been found offering readings again, Im on a site called baby center and the admins had to remove her as she copied other psychics work, didnt send readings, some ladies waited a month or 6 weeks, some ladies didnt ever get one, she has bad reviews on ebay, really hate to be the bringer of bad news, but as soon as I saw someone talking about her readings, I posted a warning, sorry ladies but she is bad news, and takes alot of her readings from websites, readings samples, other psychics, she was also removed from BC for being very nasty to others, and other readers and sending abusive emails to other psychics too and their websites, Im jsut sorry its happened here also :(

I had read this before. I was a little leary of getting a reading from her. I guess that is why I was a little concerned when her reading was so vague with me. Thank you for this info.


----------



## nevertogether

jonnanne - you like VA? i was in training there for 7 months last year. at ft.eustis/newport news. really pretty place!


----------



## jonnanne3

nevertogether said:


> jonnanne - you like VA? i was in training there for 7 months last year. at ft.eustis/newport news. really pretty place!

I love Va. I was born and raised here! It is a beautiful place, the only thing that kills me is the humidity! I live about 2 hours away from Newport News. I am about 30 miles west of Richmond.


----------



## nevertogether

oh gosh i was there jan - august so i got the worst of both worlds in VA. it started snowing and snowed forever. the summer was horrible and humid and you all have those gnats that bite. i remember standing in formation trying not to move and getting bit by bugs everywhere. ugh! i still liked it though. va beach was a blast!


----------



## strawberry19

hmm hope it all gets sorted girls


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Sorry you are having problems with your sandra readings!!! I have now ordered two readings from sandra and recieved both without any problems and can really relate to both of them, infact I count them both as my best readings, just so sorry you ladies havent had same experience I have had!


----------



## XxDellixX

Ive only had one done by: 

Gail - Boy - Conception September 2010
Girl - EDD December 2012


----------



## nevertogether

my response from sandra. if you haven't received it yet, please let me know..or e-mail her.."Hi liana sorry i actually had you ticked off as if i had done yours , had too many of these ones , sorry again , and can offer you another reading for waiting aswell x if you have came from baby and bump can you ask if any one else is waiting and if they are just to send me a reminder xxxxx"


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I think she is so swamped right now, I got mine and I'm so pleased with it... She is right on with her prediction with me... Sandra is a very good and I'm so pleased with her reading.

Sandra said either I would conceive this month or born in May a GIRL

Cheri told me Conceive this month May a Boy. 

Jenny a Girl conceive the end of July BFP in August

AnneMarie/Serenity said conceive in August a Boy. 

Gail a Girl conceived in September, then a Boy in 2014. 

Gloria, My psychic friend says July with Twins... We'll see...

As of Today I'm officially late AF has not showed and no sign of her either... I'm praying she stays away :trouble: 

Good Luck ladies... Wishing the best for you and hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## nevertogether

good luck girl!!! when are you testing??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm going to hold off and see if you know who shows, BUT I'm always on time and no site of her YAY... :happydance: I've had so many readings, I just want a baby like NOW... my time is ticking hehehe..

The luck I've had with tests I've decided to hold off and test early am Saturday/Sunday to give my body time to do its thing and get a blood test on Monday...


----------



## nevertogether

good luck hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> what the hell..my e-mail came back! this is only the 3rd time i've mailed her..not like i'm harassing her!
> 
> "Sorry, we were unable to deliver your message to the following address.
> 
> <[email protected]>:
> Remote host said: 550 SC-004 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. A block has been placed against your IP address because we have received complaints concerning mail coming from that IP address. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your"

Oh no!!!! what is she doing??? why is sandra doing this to you hun?...that is just crazy I'm so sorry she shouldn't be like that she should just send your conception reading so that you will have it and everything will be fine...thats just wrong...I'm truly sorry hun....then If she is doing that can you request a refund or something?


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> my response from sandra. if you haven't received it yet, please let me know..or e-mail her.."Hi liana sorry i actually had you ticked off as if i had done yours , had too many of these ones , sorry again , and can offer you another reading for waiting aswell x if you have came from baby and bump can you ask if any one else is waiting and if they are just to send me a reminder xxxxx"

I'm so glad that sandra finally emailed you hun and that it was all a misunderstanding...can't wait to read yours when she sends it...I really liked my sandra reading...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm going to hold off and see if you know who shows, BUT I'm always on time and no site of her YAY... :happydance: I've had so many readings, I just want a baby like NOW... my time is ticking hehehe..
> 
> The luck I've had with tests I've decided to hold off and test early am Saturday/Sunday to give my body time to do its thing and get a blood test on Monday...

good luck hun...can't wait to see your :BFP: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## strawberry19

i cant wait to see hopins bfp either heheheh xx


----------



## frogger3240

well I just ordered from Amber

has anyone else gotten one from her?...I found out about her on another message board I think its the babycentre board where they talk about all of the baby psychics....


----------



## strawberry19

not heard of amber hun any good?x


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> not heard of amber hun any good?x

one of the girls on babycentre says that she predicted correct here is the link and hope I don't get banned for sharing this


----------



## strawberry19

link doesnt work for me xx


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> link doesnt work for me xx

just took the link out so that i wouldn't get in trouble...


----------



## strawberry19

nope she deffo doesnt want to work for me!!! lol oh well i shouldnt do anymore anyway!! might not need too officially 1 day late!!


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> nope she deffo doesnt want to work for me!!! lol oh well i shouldnt do anymore anyway!! might not need too officially 1 day late!!

may i ask why you said nope she deffo doesn't want to work for me!!! is she bad or something I just purchased and now I'm like Oh No!!! did I buy from a bad person...lol


----------



## strawberry19

lol no hun the link doesnt work for me its being sillllyy!! must be telling me not to do it!! fate lol.. i wish!!


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> lol no hun the link doesnt work for me its being sillllyy!! must be telling me not to do it!! fate lol.. i wish!!

lol...:dohh:sorry about that...lol...here is the link to babycentre and you will see the post at close to the top and it says reading from Angelica Amber and the links are in that


----------



## strawberry19

omg its still not opening for me from there either and cant find her on google lol give up now!! il take it as a sign!! i should go bed but i cant sleep i keep wondering if af is gonna come get me xx


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> omg its still not opening for me from there either and cant find her on google lol give up now!! il take it as a sign!! i should go bed but i cant sleep i keep wondering if af is gonna come get me xx

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a1997745/psychic_readings


----------



## strawberry19

its her link that wont open hun dont worry bout it :) i shouldnt do anymore anyway lol done enough for now!! going sleep hopefully af wont get me and il be able to test soon hehe


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> its her link that wont open hun dont worry bout it :) i shouldnt do anymore anyway lol done enough for now!! going sleep hopefully af wont get me and il be able to test soon hehe

hope you get your BFP to hun...have a great night sleep...talk to you tomorrow...:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you ladies... I hope so too, lookin good so far... NO AF!! YAY!! 

I just got an email saying a won a MEET & GREET with Carrie Underwood!!! OMG!! Now my luck could'nt get any better than this... well, maybe... I'm super stoked!! Now I have to find a ticket... :haha:

No testing going to get bloods done on Monday!! IF NO AF I may cheat and do one on Saturday or Sunday... I'll keep you posted. My Mom thinks its just stress :haha:
OK...

Nite nite ladies... I see our BFP's coming ;) Good Luck Strawberry19!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

7dpo today and I stupidly :dohh: did a ic hpt and it was of course :bfn: :cry: I just couldnt resist I read that some ladies can get a BFP as early as 7dpo and well once I had read that it was in my head and my poas addiction was just urging me to test! :wacko: I should know better too :witch: was late by 9days when I got a :bfp: with my DS :dohh::dohh: I am cd30 today and my cycles since TTC have been 34,37 and the last 32 days so am hoping that it is just waaaaaaaaaaay too early for my BFP! All my other symptons are good: Ovary pain, stomach cramping (was quite bad last night but has eased now to dullness!), uncomfy to lay on my stomach and some sort of movement/twinges going on in there, sore and hot to touch bb`s, stuffy nose (feeling like I might be getting a cold?!?!?!) clear sticky cm and I have had a dull headache, backache and not feeling really hungry! 

Last night when I first got into bed the cramping was so bad I was considering getting back up and taking some strong pain relief (was reluctant as not keen on taking if I am preggers) But then after a while it eased, it was really uncomfortable and was just holding in one spot.........was wondering if 
?implantation? 

Gawd I must stop ss and reasoning my symptons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good luck and baby dust to all those due to test:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Glad you got email back from Sandra Never. Good luck all those that are currently awaiting to test and hope you all get your BFP


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies..i have had 2 predictions

gail...august 2010...boy - also june 2012, girl.
jenny...aug 2010...girl.

the strange thing is though OH and i are getting married august the 7th, we got the jenny prediction the day we had decided to get married..coincidence??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thisisme said:


> hello ladies..i have had 2 predictions
> 
> gail...august 2010...boy - also june 2012, girl.
> jenny...aug 2010...girl.
> 
> the strange thing is though OH and i are getting married august the 7th, we got the jenny prediction the day we had decided to get married..coincidence??

ohhhh a wedding night baby


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That is fabulous.. Congrats...

SO far after what I have been reading on the posts Sandra and Cheri have been the most predictable... I had the same time frame for both, but one said Girl and the other said Boy and my psychic friend said TWINS, a BOY and GIRL... I'm going over there today and get another reading, I hope she figures out I am now... I'm awaiting my HPT's on Saturday/Sunday before I can confirm it... BUT they both said May conceive and I'd find out this month (June)... possibly now... 

Good Luck ladies... Wishing you all :bfp: soon :)


----------



## Shell'sAngels

sandra is taking the p*ss a little, i still havent recieved my reading and abit annoyed now, i messaged her last night to remind her after was told she was busy but just to send her a email to give her a nudge... which i did, she replied immediately and appoligised promised first thing this morning.... 9.30pm still not recieved it, emailed her again no reply!


----------



## frogger3240

Shell'sAngels said:


> sandra is taking the p*ss a little, i still havent recieved my reading and abit annoyed now, i messaged her last night to remind her after was told she was busy but just to send her a email to give her a nudge... which i did, she replied immediately and appoligised promised first thing this morning.... 9.30pm still not recieved it, emailed her again no reply!

oh hun I'm sorry that its taking a while to get yours I had to email her also to get mine..


----------



## jonnanne3

I got my spirtiual reading from Gail yesterday and it was pretty amazing. She mentioned my dad and my aunt and I believe it was my nanny. My father mentioned a special night out at a dance with me, that happened the year before he died. He and I went to a banquet together, just him and I, and we had a great night. We danced and that was the last time we danced together, and probably one of the most memorable nights of my life. She described his personallity to a T and how he perceived himself and how others saw him too. She also kept saying that these spirits see babies in my future. And that my miracle baby is going to have a spirit connection. Also with my aunt, she said she died of either breast or stomach cancer and it was very painful and that we had been close but we were distant in miles. I live in Va. and she was in Pa. so that is about 5 or 6 hours away. I loved my aunt Ginny. So it was a very good reading.


----------



## faerieprozac

Apart from the fact sandra is quite slow replying, how accurate are her readings??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ladies I'm gonna give this site a break and have a rest until I get my BFP. I am sorry I find the Jenny Renny chart frustrating and wish I had never started it. It all adds to the stress of TTC. I will be back when I get my which according to most of my readings will be this or next cycle. So I want to offer you to chance to take over this Jenny Renny thread anyone whos interested can do so but actually there is the Other Frogger one that now has the whole bunch of readings from all the psychics. I want to wish everybody their BFPs because you all really really deserve them. I have to do this sorry, I need to clear my mind and my head and relax and something is telling me to do this. I want to wish you all the best possible 9 months. Wishing you all wealth, healthy, happiness and prosperity. I swear I will be back when I get my BFP and I could kiss you and hug you all. You are all lovely lovely ladies. Dear friends. When I am typing this I feel like my eyes are welling up with tears but I know I need to get away from the symptom spotting and the checking. Something inside me is telling me I need to do this. I've always followed my heart. I love you all. God bless and see you soon


----------



## strawberry19

well ladies i got my :bfp: today!!!!! so i need updating

jenny - bfp in june as a boy shes right about june but she said from a cycle starting in june but i got my bfp a little earlier!!

gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boyconception correct!!!!!!

cheri: july and a girl!wrong

serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girlwrong

sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy wrong


----------



## moochacha

Congrats Strawberry!! :happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Any news off ladies waiting for AF/BFP this weekend? I'm so excited for you all :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

9dpo today (cd32 out of a possible 32-37day cycle) and tested BFN just over an hour ago (was 3rd pee of the day though and only held for 2hrs, silly to test I know lol!) Still have lower tummy twinges which go into the top of my legs and backache and oodles of cm and feeling a little emotional/teary but have decided not to test again until Monday with FMU (if no AF!) as this is when I go on hol! I HATE SEEING BFN`S!

I am frequently knicker checking and keep getting this sinking/sicky feeling in my tummy but as I have a party to go to this evening and because I am a balloon decorator I am doing the balloon bouquets for this evening as a birthday gift I will have plenty to keep my mind occupied (hopefully!)


----------



## strawberry19

thankyou again ladies hope you get your bfps soon!!!xx


----------



## frogger3240

hey strawberry well Michelle the realgreenwitch is going to be casting for me hopefully this weekend i'm waiting for her to reply back...woohoo!!! I'm sooo excited and can't wait...i truly feel that she has helped you also achieve your BFP...:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soo happy for you hun:hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

thankyou hun i emailed her last night to let her know i got my bfp and she was so excited for me :) x


----------



## foxyloxy28

No news here - still waiting on AF! :wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> No news here - still waiting on AF! :wacko:

hoping you get your BFP hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> thankyou hun i emailed her last night to let her know i got my bfp and she was so excited for me :) x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sooo happy for you girl....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im not sure when i ov but going from pains and cm etc its eithe r been or about to happen but as i cant dtd until i know for sure ive not got vb im buggerd this mth


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> im not sure when i ov but going from pains and cm etc its eithe r been or about to happen but as i cant dtd until i know for sure ive not got vb im buggerd this mth

Lindsey I'm sorry hun...I know its very frustrating to not beable to dtd when you need to but try and stay positive and think about the baby perdictions thats what I'm holding onto to keep myself going and we are here to help you through it...sending you lots of hugs:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not sure when i ov but going from pains and cm etc its eithe r been or about to happen but as i cant dtd until i know for sure ive not got vb im buggerd this mth
> 
> Lindsey I'm sorry hun...I know its very frustrating to not beable to dtd when you need to but try and stay positive and think about the baby perdictions thats what I'm holding onto to keep myself going and we are here to help you through it...sending you lots of hugs:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun im hoping shes right and its next cycle as ive just got a cbfm what would pin point ov for me too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been sat working out my cycle for this mth and when roughly af would be due and it all fits in with my gail reading for next cycle:happydance: my average cycle is 36 days so id defo get a late june/ early july ceonception:happydance: ver very veryyy optamistic now


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> just been sat working out my cycle for this mth and when roughly af would be due and it all fits in with my gail reading for next cycle:happydance: my average cycle is 36 days so id defo get a late june/ early july ceonception:happydance: ver very veryyy optamistic now

oh cool Lindsey that would be wonderful that gail would be correct for you hun...just stay positive hun...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## thisisme

my gail prediction said that something i am doing now be it medical, losing weight or just something im doing from day to day will help.

I started 2 days ago taking agnus castus to regulate my cycle hopefully in time for my wedding in august. I am so so excited lol not just about the prediction but the possibility that i might have regular cycle, that im getting married and that there could be a real possibility i might conceive :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thisisme said:


> my gail prediction said that something i am doing now be it medical, losing weight or just something im doing from day to day will help.
> 
> I started 2 days ago taking agnus castus to regulate my cycle hopefully in time for my wedding in august. I am so so excited lol not just about the prediction but the possibility that i might have regular cycle, that im getting married and that there could be a real possibility i might conceive :)

i recon ur going to get a wedding night baby:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

thisisme said:


> my gail prediction said that something i am doing now be it medical, losing weight or just something im doing from day to day will help.
> 
> I started 2 days ago taking agnus castus to regulate my cycle hopefully in time for my wedding in august. I am so so excited lol not just about the prediction but the possibility that i might have regular cycle, that im getting married and that there could be a real possibility i might conceive :)


that is great hun that she picked up on that...I really loved my Gail reading...that would be wonderful if you did concieve right when you get married...so happy for ya...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:


*AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.* 

*GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 * 

*SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*


I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> *AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.*
> 
> *GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 *
> 
> *SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...

who is amber?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> *AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.*
> 
> *GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 *
> 
> *SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...
> 
> who is amber?Click to expand...

hi Lindsey,

I found out about Amber through babycentre group here is the link and hope that I don't get into trouble for sharing this link...:winkwink:

https://angelicamber00.webs.com


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> *AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.*
> 
> *GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 *
> 
> *SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...
> 
> who is amber?Click to expand...
> 
> hi Lindsey,
> 
> I found out about Amber through babycentre group here is the link and hope that I don't get into trouble for sharing this link...:winkwink:
> 
> https://angelicamber00.webs.comClick to expand...

the link doiesnt work hun xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> *AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.*
> 
> *GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 *
> 
> *SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...
> 
> who is amber?Click to expand...
> 
> hi Lindsey,
> 
> I found out about Amber through babycentre group here is the link and hope that I don't get into trouble for sharing this link...:winkwink:
> 
> https://angelicamber00.webs.comClick to expand...
> 
> the link doiesnt work hun xxClick to expand...

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a1997745/psychic_readings and then you will see Reading from Angelic Amber


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek couldnt help myself just purchased a reading from amber lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek couldnt help myself just purchased a reading from amber lol!

i really want one too but cant afford it until friday!


----------



## moonmama

frogger3240 said:


> ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> *AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.*
> 
> *GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 *
> 
> *SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...

OMG frogger thats so spooky!!! :hugs:


----------



## thisisme

i cant seem to get her webpage up :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Moommama... All your readings are practially the same ALL say Girls... I've had both Boy and Girl and different months... lol So far only one has been wrong :(

Heres to getting your :bfp: good luck


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies, i hope everyone has had a good weekend and their readings come true soon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thisisme said:


> i cant seem to get her webpage up :(

same as me ive just messeged her on fb tho


----------



## frogger3240

moonmama said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies I wanted to share my Amber reading with you all and compare it to Gail's and Sandra's readings...I'm soooooooo excited....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> *AMBER ~ Your BFP is linked to October, I see you finding out early October so it's your September cycle. I am seeing a beautiful baby girl.*
> 
> *GAIL ~ Before October 2010, beautiful baby girl coming into your life, I feel the birth of the child to be 2011 *
> 
> *SANDRA ~ i see a girl next for you i want to say that she's a summer baby , will be born around may/june, i feel that the conception date will be september and i feel they keep telling me that it could be this september coming 2010*
> 
> 
> I'm so happy about these readings because they are all for the same a girl and I will get my BFP by October 2010...
> 
> OMG frogger thats so spooky!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


I know ain't it wild hun....:happydance::happydance: I can't wait for september to get here...woohoo!!!!! I'm just sooo tickled that 3 of them picked up the same....


----------



## frogger3240

thisisme said:


> i cant seem to get her webpage up :(


did you click on the babycentre link that I put up and go from there?


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek couldnt help myself just purchased a reading from amber lol!

woohoo...:happydance::happydance: thats awesome hun can't wait to see what she tells you to ....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek couldnt help myself just purchased a reading from amber lol!
> 
> woohoo...:happydance::happydance: thats awesome hun can't wait to see what she tells you to ....Click to expand...

Me too hon! me too! How long did it take to get your reading? am email watching lol! Am also waiting on another reading from gail which I requested yesterday it was a fast same day reply one and I still havent had a reply from her yet! I just want to know if this is my month lol!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> thisisme said:
> 
> 
> i cant seem to get her webpage up :(
> 
> 
> did you click on the babycentre link that I put up and go from there?Click to expand...

yeh but it did same thing her website is down


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?

did i click the right link then:wacko: lol have triied it from her fb page too and isnt available


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies, i hope everyone has had a good weekend and their readings come true soon

hi hun, how are you doing?...hope you have a great weekend also...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

thisisme said:


> i cant seem to get her webpage up :(

I wonder why?...I have read on the babycentre forum also there was a couple of the ladies on there also that couldn't get her webpage to open up...


----------



## nevertogether

frogger3240 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, i hope everyone has had a good weekend and their readings come true soon
> 
> hi hun, how are you doing?...hope you have a great weekend also...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you hun, i did. 1 day certainly wasn't enough with DH though after 3 months without him. been a crying wreck all day, even on the 5 hour train rides. :cry:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?
> 
> did i click the right link then:wacko: lol have triied it from her fb page too and isnt availableClick to expand...


Lindsey email her here is her email addy maybe you could ask her about sending you an invoice friday to get a baby perdiction if she can't get you on her website also...

[email protected]


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, i hope everyone has had a good weekend and their readings come true soon
> 
> hi hun, how are you doing?...hope you have a great weekend also...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you hun, i did. 1 day certainly wasn't enough with DH though after 3 months without him. been a crying wreck all day, even on the 5 hour train rides. :cry:Click to expand...

awwww hun I'm so sorry that you only got to spend 1 day with your DH I bet that is soooo hard...now when do you get to be with him again didn't you say toward the end of this month?...well you know we are here for you to cry on we all care about ya and will help you through anything until your DH and you are in each others arms again...:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you frogger :hugs: certainly means a lot. i know i just feel like i moan and groan on here a lot about missing him. i get to see him the 25-30 of this month and he leaves for a kosovo deployment the first of july. so, sigh. another three months without him and then about two weeks with him in maybe sept or oct and then after that.. about 6 months without him. if we get preggo my next cycle, end of june, then he should be getting back from deployment right when :baby: is born.


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek couldnt help myself just purchased a reading from amber lol!
> 
> woohoo...:happydance::happydance: thats awesome hun can't wait to see what she tells you to ....Click to expand...
> 
> Me too hon! me too! How long did it take to get your reading? am email watching lol! Am also waiting on another reading from gail which I requested yesterday it was a fast same day reply one and I still havent had a reply from her yet! I just want to know if this is my month lol!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I purchased it on june 2, and then she contacted me on june 3 to request some information and then I sent her an email on june 5 to make sure that she has recieved the information that she requested and then she sent my BFP perdiction back on June 6 today...she says its usually like a 48 hours ...hope this helps hun...:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?
> 
> did i click the right link then:wacko: lol have triied it from her fb page too and isnt availableClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lindsey email her here is her email addy maybe you could ask her about sending you an invoice friday to get a baby perdiction if she can't get you on her website also...
> 
> [email protected]Click to expand...

thanks hun will give her a mail in the morning


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?
> 
> did i click the right link then:wacko: lol have triied it from her fb page too and isnt availableClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lindsey email her here is her email addy maybe you could ask her about sending you an invoice friday to get a baby perdiction if she can't get you on her website also...
> 
> [email protected]Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun will give her a mail in the morningClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> thank you frogger :hugs: certainly means a lot. i know i just feel like i moan and groan on here a lot about missing him. i get to see him the 25-30 of this month and he leaves for a kosovo deployment the first of july. so, sigh. another three months without him and then about two weeks with him in maybe sept or oct and then after that.. about 6 months without him. if we get preggo my next cycle, end of june, then he should be getting back from deployment right when :baby: is born.

your very welcome hun...:hugs: you can moan and groan all you want here with us we will all be here for you hun...so never think that you can't share your feelings ok...its all ok :thumbup::hugs: I'm hoping that you catch that egg during your time with your DH 25-30 sending you lots of babydust your way also hun...:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?
> 
> did i click the right link then:wacko: lol have triied it from her fb page too and isnt availableClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lindsey email her here is her email addy maybe you could ask her about sending you an invoice friday to get a baby perdiction if she can't get you on her website also...
> 
> [email protected]Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun will give her a mail in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

gave in and emailed her now lol will borrow some money ifneeds be


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it worked for me?
> 
> did i click the right link then:wacko: lol have triied it from her fb page too and isnt availableClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lindsey email her here is her email addy maybe you could ask her about sending you an invoice friday to get a baby perdiction if she can't get you on her website also...
> 
> [email protected]Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun will give her a mail in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> gave in and emailed her now lol will borrow some money ifneeds beClick to expand...

cool...:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh i so hope my readings are right would be lovely to tell his mum n sister when we go over to germany in august his mums already hinting for grandkids wants to be a oma :haha:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ohh i so hope my readings are right would be lovely to tell his mum n sister when we go over to germany in august his mums already hinting for grandkids wants to be a oma :haha:

awww hun that would be awesome wouldn't it to beable to tell his mom that your pregnant when you go and visit...hoping that it comes true for you hun...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i so hope my readings are right would be lovely to tell his mum n sister when we go over to germany in august his mums already hinting for grandkids wants to be a oma :haha:
> 
> awww hun that would be awesome wouldn't it to beable to tell his mom that your pregnant when you go and visit...hoping that it comes true for you hun...:hugs:Click to expand...

i think ben would slip up way b4 we go tbh tho he talks to his mum every day quite a few times ud think id of learnt german by now but all i know is what i here him say lol


----------



## XxDellixX

Hi, ive just ordered my sandra and serendipty reading!! Hope its what i want to hear!! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I LOVED SANDRAS READING... SHE IS AWESOME and IF you have any questions or concerns she gets back with you... Her predictions have been right on... She's amazing and lovely Woman... I did'nt care too much for Seredipitys reading, but that is just me...

Good Luck hun... Keep us posted on what Sandras prediction is...


----------



## thisisme

does anyone have a link for sandra..thank you :)


----------



## foxyloxy28

www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com


----------



## faerieprozac

I've just ordered my Sandra reading... hehe. OH will not be happy if he finds out... :|


----------



## thisisme

ive just ordered a sandra reading...much cheaper than the rest :) quite excited about it :D see if it matches the other 2 i have of august 2010 (even tho one said boy and one girl lol)


----------



## faerieprozac

None of mine really match :( 

Serendipity said be patient, lol, autumn (spet/oct) and a boy, Jenny said this month and a girl, Gail said July/August and a boy.. lol

Hope Sandra matches at least one of them!!


----------



## Loren

hiya girls, ive ordered a reading from gail, its been 14 and a half hours haha can u tell i'm inpatient!!!! hope i get it soon!!!xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does sandra contact you for info or do we need to mail her? and if so does anyone have her email? have just oderd a reading


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Once she has received payment she will ask you questions then you email her back and you should get a response from 1 day to 7... It took me 2 weeks to get mine GRRR.. but I think she was on vacation... I just love her... Good Luck and keep us informed... :)


----------



## nevertogether

SANDRA

Ok as i tune in i want to say where you have been a very patient person so far, ok straight away i'm being given the month of september, and the 5th of that month for a conception i feel , the baby that i am seeing is a girl, dark haired, she's wearing a pink dress so this verifies to me she is a girl. This is strange i keep being told toffee toffee either you like this or it will be a craving for you as they just keep saying it to me and i cant understand yet why.Ok i'm also being shown the phone as well, like a phone call linked to test results but where its great news coming from them in a sense. I want to say that i feel you can be a closed book at times , there is a lot more to you and your situation than meets the eye. I keep being told now tribal , i want to mention a link to tribal things i'm seeing ornaments, and also a tattoo on a leg i know you have tattoos but they keep showing me this as well, i also want to mention the name of michael as well, if you don't understand that now please do keep in mind. I want to mention where i am seeing you tapping you feet, impatiently may creep in , but that's only natural.


I'm going to chose three card for you now as well

The first card is New location.

This is telling me that something new is on the horizon, i want to mention an eventual gain in a sense, and getting what you want , i feel in some ways you have waited so long , i feel a lot of planning and persistence going into things , and i feel you are like this with a lot of areas of your life. I want to mention where i keep being drawn to 2/3 children, there's also a boy that's important as well with this. I also want to mention the month of july and i feel that this would relate to another child.

The second card is Inner child.

This is showing me where you will be taking care of a child, nurturing , etc, but you also have to let you own child out from inside at times as well i feel you have to break free from things once in a while.

The third card is The magic of nature.

This fits in great I feel this is more reassurance that there is a child coming in for you, i also want to mention a grandmother in spirit, she is saying where she wasn't the conventional grandmother, there was something different about her, but she's wearing pink now and showing me loads of it as well.

I hope this was ok
If you have any questions please ask


----------



## Loren

Gail - 
Conception July/August 2010 = 2011 baby boy
BFP June 2013 = 2014 Baby Girl
Conception around March 2015 = a christmas or new year Baby Girl


----------



## faerieprozac

Gail has asked people not to show complete readings darling, it should be shortened to brief on here, apparently people were copying them and using them as readings


----------



## faerieprozac

nevertogether said:


> SANDRA
> 
> Ok as i tune in i want to say where you have been a very patient person so far, ok straight away i'm being given the month of september, and the 5th of that month for a conception i feel , the baby that i am seeing is a girl, dark haired, she's wearing a pink dress so this verifies to me she is a girl. This is strange i keep being told toffee toffee either you like this or it will be a craving for you as they just keep saying it to me and i cant understand yet why.Ok i'm also being shown the phone as well, like a phone call linked to test results but where its great news coming from them in a sense. I want to say that i feel you can be a closed book at times , there is a lot more to you and your situation than meets the eye. I keep being told now tribal , i want to mention a link to tribal things i'm seeing ornaments, and also a tattoo on a leg i know you have tattoos but they keep showing me this as well, i also want to mention the name of michael as well, if you don't understand that now please do keep in mind. I want to mention where i am seeing you tapping you feet, impatiently may creep in , but that's only natural.
> 
> 
> I'm going to chose three card for you now as well
> 
> The first card is New location.
> 
> This is telling me that something new is on the horizon, i want to mention an eventual gain in a sense, and getting what you want , i feel in some ways you have waited so long , i feel a lot of planning and persistence going into things , and i feel you are like this with a lot of areas of your life. I want to mention where i keep being drawn to 2/3 children, there's also a boy that's important as well with this. I also want to mention the month of july and i feel that this would relate to another child.
> 
> The second card is Inner child.
> 
> This is showing me where you will be taking care of a child, nurturing , etc, but you also have to let you own child out from inside at times as well i feel you have to break free from things once in a while.
> 
> The third card is The magic of nature.
> 
> This fits in great I feel this is more reassurance that there is a child coming in for you, i also want to mention a grandmother in spirit, she is saying where she wasn't the conventional grandmother, there was something different about her, but she's wearing pink now and showing me loads of it as well.
> 
> I hope this was ok
> If you have any questions please ask

Do you think any of this relates to you??


----------



## nevertogether

well, it's hit or miss. the child in july could be for me since DH and i get to :sex: the end of the month and i test in july. i also see him next in september for his deployment r&r so that could be it too. um, do have a tribal tattoo on my ankle... i am pretty patient and do hold most of my feelings in. i think that's the army in me. :blush: don't know a michael though and my grandmother is still alive. my mom's mother isn't alive, but i never met her. she died 5 years before my birth :shrug: um i have been planning this cycle for a while, haven't seen DH since my february cycle so that could explain the planning she is speaking of....also new horizon might be a promotion i have coming up. :shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

I suppose all readings are hit and miss... it's good that she puts quite a bit of detail into it though, like gail, i'm excited for mine now


How long did Sandra take to reply to you?


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i'm not putting too much stock in to it.. but it's cool to see what they say. gail gave me a july :bfp: and so far my favorite reading. sandra's is pretty nice too though. she took quite a while..week or week and a half i think which is where i think she got my patience part of my reading from. haha


----------



## Loren

faerieprozac said:


> Gail has asked people not to show complete readings darling, it should be shortened to brief on here, apparently people were copying them and using them as readings

oops lol sorry i forgot ive just put dwn dates n things of bfps conception now :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i paid for sandra today how long does she take to mail and ask questions?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Some great readings ladies!:thumbup: Wishin u lots of luck! I had my second readin back from gail and she again confirms i will get my :bfp: later this month or very beginnin of july? Am 10dpo currently so fxed x


----------



## faerieprozac

Second reading? was it the same reading (the £6.50) one or a different one?


----------



## faerieprozac

And also thats wonderful :D:D Hope she's right lady xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well i got the pregnancy/conception readin first and wanted clarification so i purchased the 'ask one question' readin and ask for clarification on month i will found out i am preggers and gail confirms towards end of this month beg of july! I am so excited x


----------



## nevertogether

she gave me a july :bfp: madly. hopefully we won't be too far apart from each other. :happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Mine was "you will be pregnant by august 26th" lol...Which is mad, thats the day OH's little teenage sister is due to give birth and I have been dreading the day because finding out she was pregnant back in January broke my heart (harsh I know, but I wanted it to be me... )

Come on Gail!!

Which reminds me I don't think my gail reading has been added to the first page...


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Mine was "you will be pregnant by august 26th" lol...Which is mad, thats the day OH's little teenage sister is due to give birth and I have been dreading the day because finding out she was pregnant back in January broke my heart (harsh I know, but I wanted it to be me... )
> 
> Come on Gail!!
> 
> Which reminds me I don't think my gail reading has been added to the first page...

hey hun I have added your gail reading to the first page...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...hope you had a wonderful Monday....I'm glad that I'm home now from work to where I can relax on the couch and read the posts on here....Ladies if any of you need me to add anything to the first page or update just let me know and i will get it added or updated for you...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

oops forgot to add therealgreenwitch is going to be casting my fertility spell for me she is going to let me know when she will be casting that way I will beable to see if I notice anything while its going on...sorry just wanted to share I know that there is a couple of the ladies on here that have gotten fertility spells so hope it doesn't bother anyone that I am sharing this on this thread I know its about the baby perdictions but I wanted to beable to share about anything on this thread whether its baby perdictions, fertility spells, even carrying the fertility stones or crystals or even natural healings also like theta healing or reiki healing...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

yay!!! therealgreenwitch just emailed me back and my spell will be hopefully casting wednesday night she will let me know forsure tomorrow...woohoo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgd made up 4 u hun!!!wud u ad me to the 1st page plz hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still not heard from sandra to even say she recievd my payment pft im getting impatient


----------



## faerieprozac

Did you do it yesterday Lindsey??

I payed for mine about 8.45 am (while OH was walking LO to school so he wouldn't see...) and she emailed me back by 10.30am...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Did you do it yesterday Lindsey??
> 
> I payed for mine about 8.45 am (while OH was walking LO to school so he wouldn't see...) and she emailed me back by 10.30am...

yeh i did but no reply from her:(


----------



## faerieprozac

EEkk.... hope she replies today hun. I know I've read alot about Sandra taking AGES to reply! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mornin Ladies

Lookin positive for a busy few months :thumbup: fxed for oodles of :bfp: and ickle sticky :baby: I am 12dpo today and cd35 and was plannin on doing a hpt tom ?not feelin in any hurry to do now though? Gails readin has given me more faith than ever now and i jus feel i wil kno jus as soon as i am meant to x

GL AND FXED TO EVERYONE X


----------



## thisisme

i purchased my sandra readingh yesterday afternoon but i too havent had a reply...hopefully it doesnt take too long :D


----------



## frogger3240

Loren said:


> gdgdgdgd made up 4 u hun!!!wud u ad me to the 1st page plz hun xxx

hi hun I have your information added to the first page...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> still not heard from sandra to even say she recievd my payment pft im getting impatient

give it more time hun...she has been having alot of ladies requesting conception readings did you just buy it yesterday?...I would say wait until tomorrow and if she doesn't contact you then contact her to make sure that she recieved your payment...:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hope you all have a wonderful day today I'm heading out to work and I will be back later this afternoon to chat with you all ...sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Have fun at work :)

Did you ladies get your reply asking for photo and questions yet??


----------



## babymom3

Jenny Renny did mine its in my signature.... Lets see if shes right!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Seems Gail and Sandra may have got my prediction wrong after all! I started spottin this mornin again and although its now almost non existant again i cant help but think am out this cycle! Am only 12dpo today as well arrrgh x


----------



## nevertogether

hoping it's not a sign that you are out madly!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well still no mail from sandra


----------



## faerieprozac

My sandra reading...

"Ok jemma as i tune in the months of july/august are important, and i'm seeing then merged in so possibly in between then if that makes sense lol , like the end of one beginning of the other, i want to mention where this baby that i see you conceiving in a girl , now what they are saying to me is jet black hair ..."

See Gail implied July/August crossover...

The jet black hair though? Hmmm.. the pic I sent was black and white so looks really dark, but OH's family were all born lighter haired, and my hair is brown naturally... Although when I was born it was jet black... 

"can i mention a larger lady linked to you and where she will really spoil baby maybe too much lol." ... This must be my mother... She's got 8 grandchildren already, all boys and spoils them, but we have a different bond and i think she's wanted this for me for a while...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Have fun at work :)
> 
> Did you ladies get your reply asking for photo and questions yet??

nope and have contaxcted her twince from her site but nothing


----------



## thisisme

i had an email for sandra asking for a photo and any questions!
those have been sent ...just waiting again now :)


----------



## thisisme

what questions did you ladies ask?


----------



## faerieprozac

"I would like to know when I will conceive, will it be soon or do I continue waiting? And will the child be healthy and happy? "

Is what I asked... I have replied and asked her a little more now... I dont think she'll reply tonight though.


----------



## nevertogether

so, Sandra gave me September conception and Gail gave me July BFP. DH just informed me that I might only get to see him 1 day this month (as opposed to the 5 that i was going to) if even that...so it doesn't look like this is going to be my lucky cycle unless the Army decides to quit being jerks. i know there is still a chance with that 1 time seeing him, but after trying cycles before i just don't think once will do it. :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

nevertogether said:


> so, Sandra gave me September conception and Gail gave me July BFP. DH just informed me that I might only get to see him 1 day this month (as opposed to the 5 that i was going to) if even that...so it doesn't look like this is going to be my lucky cycle unless the Army decides to quit being jerks. i know there is still a chance with that 1 time seeing him, but after trying cycles before i just don't think once will do it. :(

:hugs: on no hun what a shame. Maybe you can just lock yourselves away in your bedroom for the entire day ;)


----------



## nevertogether

that would definitely be the plan foxy. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had my mail just gota waitg for the reading now:happydance:


----------



## Serene123

Hope it's alright to share my reading from Sandra? I'm really happy with it suprisingly. I did ask her to be honest!

Ok victoria couldn't open your photo so have done it without , 
as i tune in i want to say that you will have another child which will be a baby boy now i want to mention the conception month of january after a little bit of assistance from medical people i feel , i want to say that what i'm seeing is tablets , now i have said this to others that i'm not a doctor so don't quote me , i'm simply giving what i get from spirit, a few in the past have not been happy , but you have asked me to be honest , what i'm being shown is that there is something linked to the womb lining and the type of tablets that they give you will bulk things up in a sense make things tougher is what they are telling me, now i feel ion now way is this anything to worry about for you , as i am seeing a beautiful baby as the outcome, i want to reassure you that you have done exactly the right things in taking steps to get help , as if it turns out there is nothing wrong then i feel at least you have put your mind at ease, as you are worrying a lot right now , and its not getting any easier, i don't see a lot of smiles with you at the moment , more worry and a frown, but i feel after this appointment i spoke about you will be feeling a lot happier and a lot more enthusiastic to continue with things.

The first card is Priorities
This is reassuring you yet again , that you have gotten your priorities correct you have made the right choice in contacting doctor etc, and this will push you further on you way of having the baby or babies that you want, when the say babies i keep being drawn to 3/4 for you all in total.

The second card is Open you heart to love
There is a lot of love and help coming in from spirit, as well as people around you , i feel that you also have a lot of love to give and any baby would be lucky to have you and your partner as parents.

The last card is trust
This is telling you to trust yourself, and how you feel, trust your instincts as well, and do what you feel is right for you and those around you. You are also to trust in the fact that spirit are telling you and reassuring you that there are more children for you , and they really want to get that point across just to ease your mind more.

I hope this was ok for you 
If you have any questions please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm starting to like Sandra :) She does seem very honest, I may actually purchase another reading from her... 


She's replied to my query as she didn't state whether the jul/aug would be find out or conception, and she said conception...

Gail also said I would conceive either July/August but 'spirit' was reluctent to give information', but I would be pregnant by the 26th August...according to FF, in July I will be in my fertile period around the last few days leading into August... so this does fit I guess.

EDIT// ... It may also fit in with the autumn BFP I got off Serendipity... Althought I'm hoping Jenny was right... lol.


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> so, Sandra gave me September conception and Gail gave me July BFP. DH just informed me that I might only get to see him 1 day this month (as opposed to the 5 that i was going to) if even that...so it doesn't look like this is going to be my lucky cycle unless the Army decides to quit being jerks. i know there is still a chance with that 1 time seeing him, but after trying cycles before i just don't think once will do it. :(


hun don't get down about it you only need to have sex 1 time during your fertile time and it can happen just try and stay positive and not get any negative feelings because that can also affect the results also hun...I truly feel that its going to happen for you hun and if its only that 1 time together then that might be enough to get your BFP hun...sending you lots of hugs hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

ok ladies I'm going to share my reading from Michelle the realgreenwitch and I asked her permission to share it and she said that was fine..I was totally shocked I haven't told her anything about my husband's name or how many children i already have or the color our our hair or anything but I had to even replied back to her about how accurate she was on it ....she done the reading to make sure that the fertility spell would work in my case...I'm just soooooo excited and happy after getting it and seeing how accurate it all was....but anyways here it is....


I did do a reading hunny, i do see you falling pregnant and spirit tell me that this is not your first child and give me the number 5 so i'm presuming that you will have 5 children,at the point of this pregnancy, they do not say whether it's all alive or if some have passed.
You will find out your pregnant in around 9 weeks and you will have some implantation bleeding around 7 weeks which will be a worry for you but it's nothing to worry about as it's just the baby fully implanting, 
you shall have a little neat bump and your life won't change that much while pregnant lucky you, So none of this huge weight gain, pimples and high blood pressure causing pre-eclampsia, 
You will have a little girl 8 days after your due date and your labour will be a long but happy one, without complications. Your little girl will have dark blonde ranging on light brown hair with a tiny little curl at the end of her hair in certain sunlight it will look a reddy blonde brown if you know what i mean, 
as she grows up and will be shy and love cuddles and all things simple, a nice teddy, a hug and a kiss and reading a book with her mummy playing with her sister and brothers and taking walks where they shown me a park and ducks. 
I do feel this will be your last pregnancy and that you and your husand will be more than satisfied, they tell me you have been together a while and that he adores you fully,they give me the letter 'T' but not the full name. 
This is a relationship that will last through anything, He's a sort of cuddly protector type, he would fit in well as he looks as though he could be a door man at a club or a body gaurd, but beneath that exterior he's a cuddly giant.

Here is what I emailed her back saying about how accurate she was...
Hey Michelle,
Just Emailing you to let you know that I have paid the invoice..I'm sooo excited...thanks again...and also I'm really very impressed with your reading
You picked up 5 kids well I have 4 now I have 3 boys and 1 girl and they are all well ....so yes if I get pregnant with another one it would be 5 children
For me and my husband....and the T is for my husband's name is Timothy. And its so awesome because you picked up about the new baby girls hair would be reddy blonde 
Brown hair well that is what my children's hair colors are Hun I have strawberry blonde hair and my husband Timothy has light blonde/brown color hair...and also another thing
That you picked up on was when you was describing the new baby girl and you said that she would be playing with her sister and brothers so that is awesome that you picked
Up on Emma my daughter and then my 3 boys Jacob & Darrien & Patrick .....you was also correct on me and my husband we have been together for a long while this December
Coming up will be our 19th wedding anniversary...and when you described my husband you got him correct he looks like he could be a body guard he is bald and has a mustashe and goat-tee beard type and he is big built so yes he is a cuddly giant...very very impressed Michelle thank you sooo much.. Sending you a big hug...Also wanted to show you my family and show you how your reading was correct...


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> so, Sandra gave me September conception and Gail gave me July BFP. DH just informed me that I might only get to see him 1 day this month (as opposed to the 5 that i was going to) if even that...so it doesn't look like this is going to be my lucky cycle unless the Army decides to quit being jerks. i know there is still a chance with that 1 time seeing him, but after trying cycles before i just don't think once will do it. :(

Oh nooo hun :( I hope your plans don't change.


----------



## moochacha

wow frogger that's amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> wow frogger that's amazing!!!!!!!!

I know hun I'm soooo excited I mean she picked up on ALOT and Gail and Sandra their readings are awesome to I love all of them...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> wow frogger that's amazing!!!!!!!!

did you get a BFP hun????? OH MY GOSH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:did you??? woohoo!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

frogger3240 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> so, Sandra gave me September conception and Gail gave me July BFP. DH just informed me that I might only get to see him 1 day this month (as opposed to the 5 that i was going to) if even that...so it doesn't look like this is going to be my lucky cycle unless the Army decides to quit being jerks. i know there is still a chance with that 1 time seeing him, but after trying cycles before i just don't think once will do it. :(
> 
> 
> hun don't get down about it you only need to have sex 1 time during your fertile time and it can happen just try and stay positive and not get any negative feelings because that can also affect the results also hun...I truly feel that its going to happen for you hun and if its only that 1 time together then that might be enough to get your BFP hun...sending you lots of hugs hun...:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you so much frogger... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive justr got my reading from sandra and my god what a pile of pish:nope: NONE of it connects to me at all what a waste of money:growlmad:

Hi there ok now as i tune in i want to say where i want to say that you are a great laugh , people laugh with you though not at you although sometimes someone does lol , i want to say that i feel you have a great personality , a real individual , you have some different interests, some of which people may find strange in a sense, but that you , why do i keep seeing ufos and aliens, i feel you may have read books on this or been interested in it at some point.Ok i want to mention the months of july and august and particularly more the august month running towards the end, this is for a conception of a baby girl for you i feel , i want to mention where i am seeing a big healthy girl, chubby cheeks, rosy red, and dark hair, i want to say that she is a very playful contented child, and i don't see any problems with her at all , she seems to be such an angel, lucky you lol.

Ok i'm going to chose three cards.

The first card is Persistence
This is showing me where you have not to give up , keep going with things and you will see the end result that you wanted very soon, you just have to keep plugging away at things in a sense

The second card is Priorities
This is showing me where children was your next plan, its what you both wanted next , i feel its a very big part of your future and what you both really want and you will have that together

The last card is Energy healing
This is showing me that you lack in energy at times, and that get up and go feels as though its got up and gone lol , but i feel you will regain energy and i feel at the beginning of your pregnancy you will be more energetic than every , you will feel on a high in a sense.

I hope this was ok for you 
If you have any more questions please ask
sandra


----------



## foxyloxy28

Jenny, Sandra and Cheri were wrong for me. I'm out.

Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have to say out of all my readings gail was the best everything was about me and ben, sandra was just cold reading in my opinion hence why she wanted the pic


----------



## WhisperOfHope

foxyloxy28 said:


> Jenny, Sandra and Cheri were wrong for me. I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting

sorry hun xx:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

foxyloxy28 said:


> Jenny, Sandra and Cheri were wrong for me. I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting

I am so sorry Foxy. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> i have to say out of all my readings gail was the best everything was about me and ben, sandra was just cold reading in my opinion hence why she wanted the pic

I agree. I think Gail was my best reading by FAR! Also not only Sandra but Cheri wanted a picture too. So I feel that is a little cheating. Maybe not, I don't know how they work. But I think Gail did a great job without seeing my picture. She picked up on a lot of things going on in my past, present, and future (yet to be determinded if in fact true, but certanly hoping she is right) and was very detailed. 
Oh and I still haven't received my Cheri reading yet and I sent my request May 22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

frogger3240 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> wow frogger that's amazing!!!!!!!!
> 
> did you get a BFP hun????? OH MY GOSH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:did you??? woohoo!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah it was really faint but I'm only 8 DPO, it's still early days and I'm not really ready to call it yet but I'll wait and test in a few days or so. hehe It was funny because I was still on the toilet when the test turned positive and I kept saying in my mind "holy cow holy cow" over and over. I couldn't pull my pants up fast enough to run and show DH. He saw the line as well but it faded after 15 mins or so.


----------



## moochacha

foxyloxy28 said:


> Jenny, Sandra and Cheri were wrong for me. I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting

Hun I'm really hoping Gail is right, I have more faith in Gail!!! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ive justr got my reading from sandra and my god what a pile of pish:nope: NONE of it connects to me at all what a waste of money:growlmad:
> 
> Hi there ok now as i tune in i want to say where i want to say that you are a great laugh , people laugh with you though not at you although sometimes someone does lol , i want to say that i feel you have a great personality , a real individual , you have some different interests, some of which people may find strange in a sense, but that you , why do i keep seeing ufos and aliens, i feel you may have read books on this or been interested in it at some point.Ok i want to mention the months of july and august and particularly more the august month running towards the end, this is for a conception of a baby girl for you i feel , i want to mention where i am seeing a big healthy girl, chubby cheeks, rosy red, and dark hair, i want to say that she is a very playful contented child, and i don't see any problems with her at all , she seems to be such an angel, lucky you lol.
> 
> Ok i'm going to chose three cards.
> 
> The first card is Persistence
> This is showing me where you have not to give up , keep going with things and you will see the end result that you wanted very soon, you just have to keep plugging away at things in a sense
> 
> The second card is Priorities
> This is showing me where children was your next plan, its what you both wanted next , i feel its a very big part of your future and what you both really want and you will have that together
> 
> The last card is Energy healing
> This is showing me that you lack in energy at times, and that get up and go feels as though its got up and gone lol , but i feel you will regain energy and i feel at the beginning of your pregnancy you will be more energetic than every , you will feel on a high in a sense.
> 
> I hope this was ok for you
> If you have any more questions please ask
> sandra

Lindsey I would email Sandra and let her know that nothing in that reading connects to you at all I'm sure she will have a look into it for you hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> Jenny, Sandra and Cheri were wrong for me. I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting


hun I'm so sorry but also look that they could be off a month or two.....sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> wow frogger that's amazing!!!!!!!!
> 
> did you get a BFP hun????? OH MY GOSH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:did you??? woohoo!!!! Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was really faint but I'm only 8 DPO, it's still early days and I'm not really ready to call it yet but I'll wait and test in a few days or so. hehe It was funny because I was still on the toilet when the test turned positive and I kept saying in my mind "holy cow holy cow" over and over. I couldn't pull my pants up fast enough to run and show DH. He saw the line as well but it faded after 15 mins or so.Click to expand...

woohoo!!!! thats awesome hun....:happydance::happydance: congratulations hun....:hugs: I'm soooo tickled for you ...so which one got it right for you??


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i have to say out of all my readings gail was the best everything was about me and ben, sandra was just cold reading in my opinion hence why she wanted the pic
> 
> I agree. I think Gail was my best reading by FAR! Also not only Sandra but Cheri wanted a picture too. So I feel that is a little cheating. Maybe not, I don't know how they work. But I think Gail did a great job without seeing my picture. She picked up on a lot of things going on in my past, present, and future (yet to be determinded if in fact true, but certanly hoping she is right) and was very detailed.
> Oh and I still haven't received my Cheri reading yet and I sent my request May 22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good luck. :hugs:Click to expand...


well for me I have to say I love my Gail reading and Sandra also but I have really loved my Michelle the realgreenwitch reading she picked up ALOT she done the reading for me to make sure that the fertility spell would work for me....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

gosh well its time for me to head to work again...:wacko: I wish I didn't have to work at all.....I will catch up with you all later this afternoon have a wonderful day ladies...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Have fun at work... 

I think I'm gonna be late for work :D Still gotta dry my hair... eek. 

I'm not going to get any more predictions, 4 is enough I think, lol. Hoping at least one is right!! Going to experiment with OH's tarot cards myself though, as he no longer believes in any of this stuff, he's also got a crystal ball :D


----------



## moochacha

frogger3240 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> wow frogger that's amazing!!!!!!!!
> 
> did you get a BFP hun????? OH MY GOSH!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:did you??? woohoo!!!! Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was really faint but I'm only 8 DPO, it's still early days and I'm not really ready to call it yet but I'll wait and test in a few days or so. hehe It was funny because I was still on the toilet when the test turned positive and I kept saying in my mind "holy cow holy cow" over and over. I couldn't pull my pants up fast enough to run and show DH. He saw the line as well but it faded after 15 mins or so.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!!!! thats awesome hun....:happydance::happydance: congratulations hun....:hugs: I'm soooo tickled for you ...so which one got it right for you??Click to expand...

Hehe thank you... So far if this one sticks, Jenny Renny's prediction.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive justr got my reading from sandra and my god what a pile of pish:nope: NONE of it connects to me at all what a waste of money:growlmad:
> 
> Hi there ok now as i tune in i want to say where i want to say that you are a great laugh , people laugh with you though not at you although sometimes someone does lol , i want to say that i feel you have a great personality , a real individual , you have some different interests, some of which people may find strange in a sense, but that you , why do i keep seeing ufos and aliens, i feel you may have read books on this or been interested in it at some point.Ok i want to mention the months of july and august and particularly more the august month running towards the end, this is for a conception of a baby girl for you i feel , i want to mention where i am seeing a big healthy girl, chubby cheeks, rosy red, and dark hair, i want to say that she is a very playful contented child, and i don't see any problems with her at all , she seems to be such an angel, lucky you lol.
> 
> Ok i'm going to chose three cards.
> 
> The first card is Persistence
> This is showing me where you have not to give up , keep going with things and you will see the end result that you wanted very soon, you just have to keep plugging away at things in a sense
> 
> The second card is Priorities
> This is showing me where children was your next plan, its what you both wanted next , i feel its a very big part of your future and what you both really want and you will have that together
> 
> The last card is Energy healing
> This is showing me that you lack in energy at times, and that get up and go feels as though its got up and gone lol , but i feel you will regain energy and i feel at the beginning of your pregnancy you will be more energetic than every , you will feel on a high in a sense.
> 
> I hope this was ok for you
> If you have any more questions please ask
> sandra
> 
> Lindsey I would email Sandra and let her know that nothing in that reading connects to you at all I'm sure she will have a look into it for you hun...:hugs:Click to expand...

im not gona bother hun she is a fake in my opinion anywone can do a reading from looking at pics and picking "random cards" that are so obviouse


----------



## Shell'sAngels

i found Gail the best too....

Personally had a nightmare with Sandra, she seems a nice lady but it took forever to get my reading, after many emails of her saying she was working on it and false promises, i asked for a refund then i got my reading straight away.... hmmmm and nothing on it really connected with me either....

All my readings said august conception for me i do hope there right cuse that would be fab timing! Sandra said september/october.


----------



## foxyloxy28

I have to say that Sandra was the most spot on for me. Everything she said about me and OH and the cards were all spot on. 

I only got gender predictions from Gail, so can't really comment on anything else.


----------



## thisisme

i had my sandra reading and it was really good.

ok as i tune in i want to say where spirit ate giving you a few suggestions, one being lavender, i want to say where i feel that you do need to relax a wee bit. I want to mention where they are also mentioning rosemary for some reason, you may have to look this up , i'm only giving what i see,i want to also mention where i am *seeing crystals, i decided in the last few days to dig out my crystals  *although its a very clear or see through one that they are showing me as well,* i also want to mention where you are being told to get a plant , from a seed or small plant and nourish it , let it grow* i have just started growning my veg garden which i am very proud and nurturing towards, i feel this is a symbolical sense of you nurturing and growing the baby inside you , again may sound like rubbish but its what they are giving me for you take it as you will.Ok now i want to say that there is a boy coming for you and the month of february is very important with this and i feel that this will be a conception or a link to birth, i'm not 100 percent sure on which but february is really important. feb is both my sons and mines bdays maybe its that who knows or maybe i get pg this month and its born feb

Ok i'm choosing three cards for you.
The first card is teacher
I feel that there is a lot you want to know or learn about ttc , i feel that you are very inquisitive , and really interested in everything to do with it , i feel that you are willing to try everything and anything at times lol as longs it gets you that one step closer.

The second card is Retreat into nature
This is telling me where i'm being really drawn to natural remedies and herbs around you, any sort of supplements that you feel will help ive just started taking agnus castus to help my cycles , i'm also being really drawn to the colour green, anything green, and also green tea, i also want to say where being out and about in the fresh air will also do you the world of good, and also plenty of sleep.

The last card is positive change
This is confirming that things are turning a new leaf in a sense, a new start , a new beginning , new chapter in your life , everything new in a sense, i want to say that again i'm being shown this beautiful baby girl as well and i want to mention auburn hair with her as well. OH nad i get married in august, so that would be the new start. the odds of us having an auburn baby are quite high...ds1 is ginger.

so i guess it fits in some ways ..guess i just have to wait ffor the :bfp: result ..if i get one that is. :D


----------



## frogger3240

thisisme said:


> i had my sandra reading and it was really good.
> 
> ok as i tune in i want to say where spirit ate giving you a few suggestions, one being lavender, i want to say where i feel that you do need to relax a wee bit. I want to mention where they are also mentioning rosemary for some reason, you may have to look this up , i'm only giving what i see,i want to also mention where i am *seeing crystals, i decided in the last few days to dig out my crystals  *although its a very clear or see through one that they are showing me as well,* i also want to mention where you are being told to get a plant , from a seed or small plant and nourish it , let it grow* i have just started growning my veg garden which i am very proud and nurturing towards, i feel this is a symbolical sense of you nurturing and growing the baby inside you , again may sound like rubbish but its what they are giving me for you take it as you will.Ok now i want to say that there is a boy coming for you and the month of february is very important with this and i feel that this will be a conception or a link to birth, i'm not 100 percent sure on which but february is really important. feb is both my sons and mines bdays maybe its that who knows or maybe i get pg this month and its born feb
> 
> Ok i'm choosing three cards for you.
> The first card is teacher
> I feel that there is a lot you want to know or learn about ttc , i feel that you are very inquisitive , and really interested in everything to do with it , i feel that you are willing to try everything and anything at times lol as longs it gets you that one step closer.
> 
> The second card is Retreat into nature
> This is telling me where i'm being really drawn to natural remedies and herbs around you, any sort of supplements that you feel will help ive just started taking agnus castus to help my cycles , i'm also being really drawn to the colour green, anything green, and also green tea, i also want to say where being out and about in the fresh air will also do you the world of good, and also plenty of sleep.
> 
> The last card is positive change
> This is confirming that things are turning a new leaf in a sense, a new start , a new beginning , new chapter in your life , everything new in a sense, i want to say that again i'm being shown this beautiful baby girl as well and i want to mention auburn hair with her as well. OH nad i get married in august, so that would be the new start. the odds of us having an auburn baby are quite high...ds1 is ginger.
> 
> so i guess it fits in some ways ..guess i just have to wait ffor the :bfp: result ..if i get one that is. :D

hun thats a great reading....:thumbup:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well today is the day I am supposed to get my reading from Cheri..... She said no later than the 11th. Should I email her to remind her or should I wait until tomorrow? I hope she doesn't forget.....


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> Well today is the day I am supposed to get my reading from Cheri..... She said no later than the 11th. Should I email her to remind her or should I wait until tomorrow? I hope she doesn't forget.....

good morning hun how are you doing?....I would give it until tomorrow for emailing cheri that way just incase she might be sending it late tonight...:winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Still waiting on my Amber readin here blah! Ordered on sunday and decided to send an email yesterday as had no contact from her and she emailed back askin for my info but nothin since? Maybe am a little impatient lol!


----------



## foxyloxy28

MADLYTTC said:


> Still waiting on my Amber readin here blah! Ordered on sunday and decided to send an email yesterday as had no contact from her and she emailed back askin for my info but nothin since? Maybe am a little impatient lol!

I ordered mine on Sunday too. She got my photo and details Monday. I emailed her on Weds night as it had been 48 hours. Anyway, she emailed me late last night appologising for the delay and gave me my reading. However, she emailed me twice - once on the original email with my details and once to the email I sent asking querying 48 hours.

First reading - Don't know gender as it's a secret and we won't be able to find out at the gender scan as baby will be hiding it! BFP November.

2nd Reading - Boy - No BFP until Feb 2011!

:wacko: err confused.com!

I've emailed back asking her which reading she feels is more related to me. Hoping to hear back tonight.

She did say she is very, very busy, so maybe she has mixed up the readings. I'm holding out that the November one is correct!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I had emailed Amber on the 7th and then she sent me a blank email on the same day. I responded back and I got a email back yesterday apologizing for the blank email. I responded immediately and I am waiting now. 
I am going to wait untill tomorrow until I contact Cheri. She did say by the 11th. So I will wait. :wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Still waiting on my Amber readin here blah! Ordered on sunday and decided to send an email yesterday as had no contact from her and she emailed back askin for my info but nothin since? Maybe am a little impatient lol!

I read on the babycentre posts that a few of the ladies requested a refund and she sent their readings that same day so that might work I mean to hate to even suggest that but it might help with getting it faster not that you want your money back you know what I'm talking about ...:winkwink: her perdiction for me was right with Sandra & Gail's reading so I feel that she can connect...hope you get yours soon hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my Amber readin here blah! Ordered on sunday and decided to send an email yesterday as had no contact from her and she emailed back askin for my info but nothin since? Maybe am a little impatient lol!
> 
> I ordered mine on Sunday too. She got my photo and details Monday. I emailed her on Weds night as it had been 48 hours. Anyway, she emailed me late last night appologising for the delay and gave me my reading. However, she emailed me twice - once on the original email with my details and once to the email I sent asking querying 48 hours.
> 
> First reading - Don't know gender as it's a secret and we won't be able to find out at the gender scan as baby will be hiding it! BFP November.
> 
> 2nd Reading - Boy - No BFP until Feb 2011!
> 
> :wacko: err confused.com!
> 
> I've emailed back asking her which reading she feels is more related to me. Hoping to hear back tonight.
> 
> She did say she is very, very busy, so maybe she has mixed up the readings. I'm holding out that the November one is correct!!Click to expand...

oh wow!!!! that is way different and she said both of those correct?..yep I would have emailed her to...I wonder why she got 2 different perdictions...:shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> I had emailed Amber on the 7th and then she sent me a blank email on the same day. I responded back and I got a email back yesterday apologizing for the blank email. I responded immediately and I am waiting now.
> I am going to wait untill tomorrow until I contact Cheri. She did say by the 11th. So I will wait. :wacko:

I have been reading on the babycentre thread where Amber is way behind so hopefully she will be getting back to you also hun with your reading...:hugs: I can't wait to see what Amber and Cheri tells you...:happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Me too so far.... Jenny August cycle with :bfp: Sept twins, :blue: and :pink:. Gail also said a Sept. conception with a :blue: baby. Anne Marie says August with :blue: baby. Sandra says July with :pink: baby. (Sandras was a little odd, I hope she is right as this would be the time that I would get my :bfp: for July!) So waiting to see what Cheri and Amber say as the others were pretty close to the same thing.


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> Me too so far.... Jenny August cycle with :bfp: Sept twins, :blue: and :pink:. Gail also said a Sept. conception with a :blue: baby. Anne Marie says August with :blue: baby. Sandra says July with :pink: baby. (Sandras was a little odd, I hope she is right as this would be the time that I would get my :bfp: for July!) So waiting to see what Cheri and Amber say as the others were pretty close to the same thing.

I'm hoping that you get your BFP this cycel to hun...I know for me I'm so impatient I can't stand the wait....therealgreenwitch told me that I would getting pregnant around 9 weeks from now and Gail said that I would be getting my BFP before October 2010 and Sandra said that I would concieve in Sept. and Amber said sept..so we will see...:winkwink:


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope yours are right too. This is my 39th cycle and 4 mc's so I would love for this to be my month. I guess it's all in God's hands as it always has been. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> I hope yours are right too. This is my 39th cycle and 4 mc's so I would love for this to be my month. I guess it's all in God's hands as it always has been. Good luck! :hugs:

thanks hun....good luck to you also :hugs: so what are your plans for this wonderful weekend coming up?...I took a vacation day from work today:happydance: my children get out of school early today since its their last day of school...

How is your daughter and her pregnancy going?...oh I wanted to ask you have you tried any fertility spells?...therealgreenwitch was suppose to do mine wednesday but she has 3 boys that are really sick she emailed me back last night she is going to be casting my spells this saturday tomorrow...I'm so excited and can't wait to see if I feel anything when she does it...I know the time is different I will have to look up to see what the different time zones are...

Hope your day is wonderful for ya...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all

hope you hear back soon hun....and hoping that its a good reading.....:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope yours are right too. This is my 39th cycle and 4 mc's so I would love for this to be my month. I guess it's all in God's hands as it always has been. Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> thanks hun....good luck to you also :hugs: so what are your plans for this wonderful weekend coming up?...I took a vacation day from work today:happydance: my children get out of school early today since its their last day of school...
> 
> How is your daughter and her pregnancy going?...oh I wanted to ask you have you tried any fertility spells?...therealgreenwitch was suppose to do mine wednesday but she has 3 boys that are really sick she emailed me back last night she is going to be casting my spells this saturday tomorrow...I'm so excited and can't wait to see if I feel anything when she does it...I know the time is different I will have to look up to see what the different time zones are...
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful for ya...:hugs:Click to expand...

We have our middle daughters graduation tomorrow and we are having a party afterwards. So this weekend is busy..... My oldest is doing great! My grandson is growing and moving all around! I feel him all the time and we can see it too! I about cry every time! I am going to be bawling in the delivery room! Keep the tissues close by! LOL! 
I haven't done any spells except what Sam has done for me on here. Where is the one you are talking about?
I hope you enjoy your day off and relax! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope yours are right too. This is my 39th cycle and 4 mc's so I would love for this to be my month. I guess it's all in God's hands as it always has been. Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> thanks hun....good luck to you also :hugs: so what are your plans for this wonderful weekend coming up?...I took a vacation day from work today:happydance: my children get out of school early today since its their last day of school...
> 
> How is your daughter and her pregnancy going?...oh I wanted to ask you have you tried any fertility spells?...therealgreenwitch was suppose to do mine wednesday but she has 3 boys that are really sick she emailed me back last night she is going to be casting my spells this saturday tomorrow...I'm so excited and can't wait to see if I feel anything when she does it...I know the time is different I will have to look up to see what the different time zones are...
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful for ya...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We have our middle daughters graduation tomorrow and we are having a party afterwards. So this weekend is busy..... My oldest is doing great! My grandson is growing and moving all around! I feel him all the time and we can see it too! I about cry every time! I am going to be bawling in the delivery room! Keep the tissues close by! LOL!
> I haven't done any spells except what Sam has done for me on here. Where is the one you are talking about?
> I hope you enjoy your day off and relax! :hugs:Click to expand...

I got my spells from therealgreenwitch she is at https://www.therealgreenwitch.co.uk/#/home/4538220418 when you get a fertility spell from her does a reading for you to make sure that the spell will work for ya...she is a wonderful person and she truly does care about you getting your dreams to come true...she is a herbalist to.....


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I hope yours are right too. This is my 39th cycle and 4 mc's so I would love for this to be my month. I guess it's all in God's hands as it always has been. Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> thanks hun....good luck to you also :hugs: so what are your plans for this wonderful weekend coming up?...I took a vacation day from work today:happydance: my children get out of school early today since its their last day of school...
> 
> How is your daughter and her pregnancy going?...oh I wanted to ask you have you tried any fertility spells?...therealgreenwitch was suppose to do mine wednesday but she has 3 boys that are really sick she emailed me back last night she is going to be casting my spells this saturday tomorrow...I'm so excited and can't wait to see if I feel anything when she does it...I know the time is different I will have to look up to see what the different time zones are...
> 
> Hope your day is wonderful for ya...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We have our middle daughters graduation tomorrow and we are having a party afterwards. So this weekend is busy..... My oldest is doing great! My grandson is growing and moving all around! I feel him all the time and we can see it too! I about cry every time! I am going to be bawling in the delivery room! Keep the tissues close by! LOL!
> I haven't done any spells except what Sam has done for me on here. Where is the one you are talking about?
> I hope you enjoy your day off and relax! :hugs:Click to expand...

congratulations to your daughter hun for gradating I'm sure she is very excited...yep sounds like your weekend is going to be very busy...thats wonderful hun that your grandson is moving like crazy I'm sure your excited for him to be born soon...yep lets get you alot of tissue hun for the delivery room I know if it were me I would be doing the same as you hun...crying my eyes out..:cry:


----------



## jonnanne3

I just ordered a spell from her. How long does it normally take?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all
> 
> hope you hear back soon hun....and hoping that its a good reading.....:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun need a bit of pma lol. you not working today hun?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all
> 
> hope you hear back soon hun....and hoping that its a good reading.....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun need a bit of pma lol. you not working today hun?Click to expand...

nope I took a vacation day with pay so I'm enjoying laying around the house today...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> I just ordered a spell from her. How long does it normally take?

yay!!!:happydance: your going to love her....you should hear from her today and hopefully your spell will be casted tomorrow when mine is being casted....wouldn't that be awesome our spells casted on the same day :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered a spell from her. How long does it normally take?
> 
> yay!!!:happydance: your going to love her....you should hear from her today and hopefully your spell will be casted tomorrow when mine is being casted....wouldn't that be awesome our spells casted on the same day :hugs:Click to expand...

That would be great! I have to run for a few. Gotta go find something to wear tomorrow..... Have a great day and I will be back on later! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all
> 
> hope you hear back soon hun....and hoping that its a good reading.....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun need a bit of pma lol. you not working today hun?Click to expand...
> 
> nope I took a vacation day with pay so I'm enjoying laying around the house today...:happydance:Click to expand...

lol im off work sick the joys of childcare have caught a tummy bug


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered a spell from her. How long does it normally take?
> 
> yay!!!:happydance: your going to love her....you should hear from her today and hopefully your spell will be casted tomorrow when mine is being casted....wouldn't that be awesome our spells casted on the same day :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great! I have to run for a few. Gotta go find something to wear tomorrow..... Have a great day and I will be back on later! :hugs:Click to expand...

ok hun be safe...talk to you later....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all
> 
> hope you hear back soon hun....and hoping that its a good reading.....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun need a bit of pma lol. you not working today hun?Click to expand...
> 
> nope I took a vacation day with pay so I'm enjoying laying around the house today...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol im off work sick the joys of childcare have caught a tummy bugClick to expand...

oh no hun...hope you feel better soon...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> have orderd a reading from amber so wiaiting to here back from her she mailed me last nigth to send her the payment so just waiting now hoping it will be more then the last reading i had wasnt impressed with that one at all
> 
> hope you hear back soon hun....and hoping that its a good reading.....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun need a bit of pma lol. you not working today hun?Click to expand...
> 
> nope I took a vacation day with pay so I'm enjoying laying around the house today...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol im off work sick the joys of childcare have caught a tummy bugClick to expand...
> 
> oh no hun...hope you feel better soon...:hugs:Click to expand...

me too lol think im gonna have to think of a new career always getting ill lol esepecialy if it comes back when i go for tests that i have arthritis i struggle bending down now as it is


----------



## foxyloxy28

I got an email back from Amber who apologised as she had two of us with the same name. She said my first reading is correct - I've had to email back asking which one she classes as the first reading!

Is it the one she sent in the first email reply or the reading at the botton of the email I asked for clairifcation (I copied and pasted the 1st email reading at the top of the reply email!) does that even make any sense???

First reply email was Nov BFP (unknown sex) (which is what I copied into the email asking her to confirm 1st reading)

or 1st reading on the 2nd reply email (reading at bottom of clarification email) was Boy - BFP Feb 2011!

I know I'd rather it was the November one! :haha:

I think I've confused myself and everyone else now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my Amber readin here blah! Ordered on sunday and decided to send an email yesterday as had no contact from her and she emailed back askin for my info but nothin since? Maybe am a little impatient lol!
> 
> I ordered mine on Sunday too. She got my photo and details Monday. I emailed her on Weds night as it had been 48 hours. Anyway, she emailed me late last night appologising for the delay and gave me my reading. However, she emailed me twice - once on the original email with my details and once to the email I sent asking querying 48 hours.
> 
> First reading - Don't know gender as it's a secret and we won't be able to find out at the gender scan as baby will be hiding it! BFP November.
> 
> 2nd Reading - Boy - No BFP until Feb 2011!
> 
> :wacko: err confused.com!
> 
> I've emailed back asking her which reading she feels is more related to me. Hoping to hear back tonight.
> 
> She did say she is very, very busy, so maybe she has mixed up the readings. I'm holding out that the November one is correct!!Click to expand...

OMG HON! I sure hope she clarifys your reading(s) this is terrible! Am not surprised you are confused.com!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm getting really sceptical on these conception readings.. Some have proven to be positive predictions but I'm amazed the bad calls on Jenny... Sandra is like 97% accurate... 

Has anyone tried Brooke?


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh no not another one..... my OH is going mad cos I keep getting more and more readings :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well Brooke seems very lovely, have'nt heard anything about her predictions on here.. I've talked to her twice, only thing is she's backed up 10 days... I don't think I can wait that long... GRRR

Yeah I know I'm broke cuz of all the readings, but hey it gives me hope :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think all mine are wrong they so contradict themselves blah!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm starting to think the same thing too :( But boy are they banking on us too GRRR


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ithey do sstate on most of there sites its entertainment purpouses the readings but i think alot of us are relying on them a little too much including me its that bit of pma we need to hear


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I know hon its a bit of fun but she does claim that she predicts correctly and I am just surmising that perhaps she doesnt as much as she says that she does is all and of course mine totally contradicts itself too! But your right it does help pma and it has/is certainly helping me am just a great believer in these things (i religiously go for a reading with a psychic lady every 6mths!) and because I have had such a good experience I expect the same from other people and maybe I shouldnt be so nieve lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh I know hon its a bit of fun but she does claim that she predicts correctly and I am just surmising that perhaps she doesnt as much as she says that she does is all and of course mine totally contradicts itself too! But your right it does help pma and it has/is certainly helping me am just a great believer in these things (i religiously go for a reading with a psychic lady every 6mths!) and because I have had such a good experience I expect the same from other people and maybe I shouldnt be so nieve lol!

lol im the same just tryna work out if my reading would be right bfp from a cycle that starts in june and find out in july edd march:wacko: havent started my june cycle yet so will soon see


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Oh I know hon its a bit of fun but she does claim that she predicts correctly and I am just surmising that perhaps she doesnt as much as she says that she does is all and of course mine totally contradicts itself too! But your right it does help pma and it has/is certainly helping me am just a great believer in these things (i religiously go for a reading with a psychic lady every 6mths!) and because I have had such a good experience I expect the same from other people and maybe I shouldnt be so nieve lol!
> 
> lol im the same just tryna work out if my reading would be right bfp from a cycle that starts in june and find out in july edd march:wacko: havent started my june cycle yet so will soon seeClick to expand...

June for EDD of March sounds right hon! cd1 was 8/6/10 for me and WHEN I get my BFP this month my EDD would be 15th March 2011 :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Oh I know hon its a bit of fun but she does claim that she predicts correctly and I am just surmising that perhaps she doesnt as much as she says that she does is all and of course mine totally contradicts itself too! But your right it does help pma and it has/is certainly helping me am just a great believer in these things (i religiously go for a reading with a psychic lady every 6mths!) and because I have had such a good experience I expect the same from other people and maybe I shouldnt be so nieve lol!
> 
> lol im the same just tryna work out if my reading would be right bfp from a cycle that starts in june and find out in july edd march:wacko: havent started my june cycle yet so will soon seeClick to expand...
> 
> June for EDD of March sounds right hon! cd1 was 8/6/10 for me and WHEN I get my BFP this month my EDD would be 15th March 2011 :happydance:Click to expand...

ooooohhhh could end up due date buddys lol both jenny and gail ahve given me the same so fingers crossed two of them cant be wrong surley


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope not hon! I have a few reading that say june/july so fxed!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been wondering wh amber took so long to get to me she emailed me last night saiung she hadnt recieved the pament i sent it to the wrong paypal haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> been wondering wh amber took so long to get to me she emailed me last night saiung she hadnt recieved the pament i sent it to the wrong paypal haha

Hi Hon :hugs:

Got my amber reading this is what she said:

I am funnily enough seeing the same problem, you make an appointment to discuss regarding fertility treatment and then the next month find out you are pregnant, I think it is linked to the stress of thinking you are doing something about it you relax and then it happens!
I am seeing your BFP coming in September of this year, you are going to find out around the 12th and it is going to be a beautiful baby girl and she is going to be born one day before her due date!

Was a little freaked to begin with regarding the fertility treatment thing cause I went down this road when TTC our DS at 22yrs old and was really hopeful that we would have a easier time this time around but now I have had a little time to mull it over am ok with it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OK so I thought I would do something positive for a change lol and scrutinise my readings again :rofl::rofl: and this is what I have surmissed :thumbup:

PREDICITIONS FOR:

JULY (THIS CYCLE) 
GAIL
SANDRA

AUGUST (FROM JULY CYCLE)
JENNY
ANNE-MARIE

SEPT (FROM AUGUST CYCLE)
ANNE-MARIE
AMBER

VOTES FOR TEAM :blue: X4 
VOTES FOR TEAM :pink: X2

So with the exception of my prediciton from Diane my psychic lady who predicts I will have given birth again by the time I go see her at the end of April 2011 meaning that I would get my :bfp: July (from this cycle) or August (from my next cycle) to have given birth by then, it seems my predictions are even stevens and I have two predicitons each for this cycle and the next two cycles. SOOOOOOOO I was thinking perhaps I should have just one more prediction done to see where that might lie :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think I have a little problem :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> been wondering wh amber took so long to get to me she emailed me last night saiung she hadnt recieved the pament i sent it to the wrong paypal haha
> 
> Hi Hon :hugs:
> 
> Got my amber reading this is what she said:
> 
> I am funnily enough seeing the same problem, you make an appointment to discuss regarding fertility treatment and then the next month find out you are pregnant, I think it is linked to the stress of thinking you are doing something about it you relax and then it happens!
> I am seeing your BFP coming in September of this year, you are going to find out around the 12th and it is going to be a beautiful baby girl and she is going to be born one day before her due date!
> 
> Was a little freaked to begin with regarding the fertility treatment thing cause I went down this road when TTC our DS at 22yrs old and was really hopeful that we would have a easier time this time around but now I have had a little time to mull it over am ok with it!Click to expand...

ohhhh sounds good but booooo to sept lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OK so I thought I would do something positive for a change lol and scrutinise my readings again :rofl::rofl: and this is what I have surmissed :thumbup:
> 
> PREDICITIONS FOR:
> 
> JULY (THIS CYCLE)
> GAIL
> SANDRA
> 
> AUGUST (FROM JULY CYCLE)
> JENNY
> ANNE-MARIE
> 
> SEPT (FROM AUGUST CYCLE)
> ANNE-MARIE
> AMBER
> 
> VOTES FOR TEAM :blue: X4
> VOTES FOR TEAM :pink: X2
> 
> So with the exception of my prediciton from Diane my psychic lady who predicts I will have given birth again by the time I go see her at the end of April 2011 meaning that I would get my :bfp: July (from this cycle) or August (from my next cycle) to have given birth by then, it seems my predictions are even stevens and I have two predicitons each for this cycle and the next two cycles. SOOOOOOOO I was thinking perhaps I should have just one more prediction done to see where that might lie :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think I have a little problem :dohh:

 :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon both of your readings agree including sex THAT has surely got to be a good thing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> OK so I thought I would do something positive for a change lol and scrutinise my readings again :rofl::rofl: and this is what I have surmissed :thumbup:
> 
> PREDICITIONS FOR:
> 
> JULY (THIS CYCLE)
> GAIL
> SANDRA
> 
> AUGUST (FROM JULY CYCLE)
> JENNY
> ANNE-MARIE
> 
> SEPT (FROM AUGUST CYCLE)
> ANNE-MARIE
> AMBER
> 
> VOTES FOR TEAM :blue: X4
> VOTES FOR TEAM :pink: X2
> 
> So with the exception of my prediciton from Diane my psychic lady who predicts I will have given birth again by the time I go see her at the end of April 2011 meaning that I would get my :bfp: July (from this cycle) or August (from my next cycle) to have given birth by then, it seems my predictions are even stevens and I have two predicitons each for this cycle and the next two cycles. SOOOOOOOO I was thinking perhaps I should have just one more prediction done to see where that might lie :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think I have a little problem :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

SO AM A FREAK ITS OFFICIAL AND AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO WITH MY TIME :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey hon both of your readings agree including sex THAT has surely got to be a good thing!

yeh im hoping so lol even more convincing for us is that this next ccle will be our first mth suing cbfm:happydance: thats if i can ever rid this bloody infection! went from bv to now bv and thrush caused b the antibiotics!:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> OK so I thought I would do something positive for a change lol and scrutinise my readings again :rofl::rofl: and this is what I have surmissed :thumbup:
> 
> PREDICITIONS FOR:
> 
> JULY (THIS CYCLE)
> GAIL
> SANDRA
> 
> AUGUST (FROM JULY CYCLE)
> JENNY
> ANNE-MARIE
> 
> SEPT (FROM AUGUST CYCLE)
> ANNE-MARIE
> AMBER
> 
> VOTES FOR TEAM :blue: X4
> VOTES FOR TEAM :pink: X2
> 
> So with the exception of my prediciton from Diane my psychic lady who predicts I will have given birth again by the time I go see her at the end of April 2011 meaning that I would get my :bfp: July (from this cycle) or August (from my next cycle) to have given birth by then, it seems my predictions are even stevens and I have two predicitons each for this cycle and the next two cycles. SOOOOOOOO I was thinking perhaps I should have just one more prediction done to see where that might lie :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think I have a little problem :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> SO AM A FREAK ITS OFFICIAL AND AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO WITH MY TIME :haha:Click to expand...

lmao if u are then so am i lol i havent much money yet when im getting it i spend it opn readings lmao


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too hon, was just checking online banking to see how much cash I can spare for another reading! :dohh: I dont know about POAS ADDICTION I think I have BABY PREDICTION ADDICTION :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too hon, was just checking online banking to see how much cash I can spare for another reading! :dohh: I dont know about POAS ADDICTION I think I have BABY PREDICTION ADDICTION :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

lmao yeh same ttc stole m sanity


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I reckon its only fair that we get our :bfp:`s this cycle I mean a few more cycles and we may not have any sanity left :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I reckon its only fair that we get our :bfp:`s this cycle I mean a few more cycles and we may not have any sanity left :dohh:

lol yeh i wont get mine this sycle beeen out the game this mth but waiting for next cycle to start and to get back to :sex::sex:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I reckon its only fair that we get our :bfp:`s this cycle I mean a few more cycles and we may not have any sanity left :dohh:
> 
> lol yeh i wont get mine this sycle beeen out the game this mth but waiting for next cycle to start and to get back to :sex::sex:Click to expand...

Next cycle for you then hon cause if not I fear we may not have any sanity left :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I reckon its only fair that we get our :bfp:`s this cycle I mean a few more cycles and we may not have any sanity left :dohh:
> 
> lol yeh i wont get mine this sycle beeen out the game this mth but waiting for next cycle to start and to get back to :sex::sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Next cycle for you then hon cause if not I fear we may not have any sanity left :dohh:Click to expand...

i lost my sanity wedding planning lol and ttc has already taken the little i have left


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I reckon its only fair that we get our :bfp:`s this cycle I mean a few more cycles and we may not have any sanity left :dohh:
> 
> lol yeh i wont get mine this sycle beeen out the game this mth but waiting for next cycle to start and to get back to :sex::sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Next cycle for you then hon cause if not I fear we may not have any sanity left :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i lost my sanity wedding planning lol and ttc has already taken the little i have leftClick to expand...

Me too hon, I am a newly wed too infact its been 11mths to the exact day today since we got wed. Its our 1st wedding anniversary on 13th July :happydance: so if I get me a :bfp: on the 12th July it would make for the best anniversary present ever :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I reckon its only fair that we get our :bfp:`s this cycle I mean a few more cycles and we may not have any sanity left :dohh:
> 
> lol yeh i wont get mine this sycle beeen out the game this mth but waiting for next cycle to start and to get back to :sex::sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Next cycle for you then hon cause if not I fear we may not have any sanity left :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i lost my sanity wedding planning lol and ttc has already taken the little i have leftClick to expand...
> 
> Me too hon, I am a newly wed too infact its been 11mths to the exact day today since we got wed. Its our 1st wedding anniversary on 13th July :happydance: so if I get me a :bfp: on the 12th July it would make for the best anniversary present ever :happydance:Click to expand...

ohhhh that would be fantastic for you! if we get it next cycle will be 7 mths since the wedding we thouight we had got it the week b4 the wedding but was a chem


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Fxed with both get our :bfp:`s real soon hon! It would be a real nice 1st wedding anniversary present, I keep telling DH its all I want for my anniversary present.......so no pressure on him there then :haha: and we would have also concieved our WORLD CUP WIGGLE so we would be scoring two goals so to speak :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Fxed with both get our :bfp:`s real soon hon! It would be a real nice 1st wedding anniversary present, I keep telling DH its all I want for my anniversary present.......so no pressure on him there then :haha: and we would have also concieved our WORLD CUP WIGGLE so we would be scoring two goals so to speak :happydance::happydance:

world cup wiggle love it! fed up of the world cup already hubby is watching every single game! waiting for germany to play then he will get LOUD


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We watched England play last night.......WHAT A DISASTER! am not a big football fan but I get patriotic when its world cup time! You should see my garden!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> We watched England play last night.......WHAT A DISASTER! am not a big football fan but I get patriotic when its world cup time! You should see my garden!

i watched with headphones on to drown out the noise lol i cant stand football


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I only watch the England matches to be patriotic with DH!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I only watch the England matches to be patriotic with DH!

lol yeh same with england games


----------



## jonnanne3

Well I finally got my Cheri reading and she said that I would have a :pink: baby and she couldn't tell me if I conceived in August or found out in August or gave birth in August. :wacko:
I also got my reading back from Amber too and she said "I am seeing one pregnancy for you, unfortunately as I am sure you can understand it is going to take some medical intervention, but you will find out more information to do with this towards the end of this year and fall pregnant in January 2011.
I am seeing a perfectly healthy baby, unfortunately the sex is not being shown to me, or maybe you do not want to know, as long as it is healthy, but I am only seeing the shade of green! His EDD will be 22nd October 2011."
She knew I was seeing a FS so I am not sure whether or not to put any faith into that reading or not. 

And that makes Jenny August/Sept :bfp: :pink: and :blue: , Gail August :bfp: :blue:, Anne Marie August :bfp: :blue:, Sandra July :bfp: :pink:, Cheri August :bfp:? :pink:, Amber January 2011 :bfp: :yellow:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> Well I finally got my Cheri reading and she said that I would have a :pink: baby and she couldn't tell me if I conceived in August or found out in August or gave birth in August. :wacko:
> I also got my reading back from Amber too and she said "I am seeing one pregnancy for you, unfortunately as I am sure you can understand it is going to take some medical intervention, but you will find out more information to do with this towards the end of this year and fall pregnant in January 2011.
> I am seeing a perfectly healthy baby, unfortunately the sex is not being shown to me, or maybe you do not want to know, as long as it is healthy, but I am only seeing the shade of green! His EDD will be 22nd October 2011."
> She knew I was seeing a FS so I am not sure whether or not to put any faith into that reading or not.
> 
> And that makes Jenny August/Sept :bfp: :pink: and :blue: , Gail August :bfp: :blue:, Anne Marie August :bfp: :blue:, Sandra July :bfp: :pink:, Cheri August :bfp:? :pink:, Amber January 2011 :bfp: :yellow:

she says she cant tell the sex Yet SAID HIS edd?


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally got my Cheri reading and she said that I would have a :pink: baby and she couldn't tell me if I conceived in August or found out in August or gave birth in August. :wacko:
> I also got my reading back from Amber too and she said "I am seeing one pregnancy for you, unfortunately as I am sure you can understand it is going to take some medical intervention, but you will find out more information to do with this towards the end of this year and fall pregnant in January 2011.
> I am seeing a perfectly healthy baby, unfortunately the sex is not being shown to me, or maybe you do not want to know, as long as it is healthy, but I am only seeing the shade of green! His EDD will be 22nd October 2011."
> She knew I was seeing a FS so I am not sure whether or not to put any faith into that reading or not.
> 
> And that makes Jenny August/Sept :bfp: :pink: and :blue: , Gail August :bfp: :blue:, Anne Marie August :bfp: :blue:, Sandra July :bfp: :pink:, Cheri August :bfp:? :pink:, Amber January 2011 :bfp: :yellow:
> 
> she says she cant tell the sex Yet SAID HIS edd?Click to expand...

I am leary of all of them, but I have put some faith into them. But with Ambers, it just seemed a little shady I guess. I felt the same way with Sandra's too. I guess time will tell if any of them are right. :coffee::winkwink:


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey hon both of your readings agree including sex THAT has surely got to be a good thing!
> 
> yeh im hoping so lol even more convincing for us is that this next ccle will be our first mth suing cbfm:happydance: thats if i can ever rid this bloody infection! went from bv to now bv and thrush caused b the antibiotics!:dohh:Click to expand...


Omg this happened to me!! I had BV, so went on Anti biotics, and got thrush!! Boooo. Got thrush AGAIN last month aswell, went to the doctor and he gave me stuff for it again, but I believe last month hormones caused it cause i _did_ get a bfp (but it didn't last booo). 

How annoying is it though!! BV then Thrush. :( Hope you're alright!


----------



## faerieprozac

jonnanne3 said:


> Well I finally got my Cheri reading and she said that I would have a :pink: baby and she couldn't tell me if I conceived in August or found out in August or gave birth in August. :wacko:
> I also got my reading back from Amber too and she said "I am seeing one pregnancy for you, unfortunately as I am sure you can understand it is going to take some medical intervention, but you will find out more information to do with this towards the end of this year and fall pregnant in January 2011.
> I am seeing a perfectly healthy baby, unfortunately the sex is not being shown to me, or maybe you do not want to know, as long as it is healthy, but I am only seeing the shade of green! His EDD will be 22nd October 2011."
> She knew I was seeing a FS so I am not sure whether or not to put any faith into that reading or not.
> 
> And that makes Jenny August/Sept :bfp: :pink: and :blue: , Gail August :bfp: :blue:, Anne Marie August :bfp: :blue:, Sandra July :bfp: :pink:, Cheri August :bfp:? :pink:, Amber January 2011 :bfp: :yellow:


You've got lots leaning towards August hun ... *fingers crossed* for you. 

I'm a bit weary of them all now, I've got 4 and I won't be getting any more (costs too much really, I only work part time). I'm determined to get my BFP this year, and if any of these ladies are right then fair play to them. 

I'm still hoping that Jenny is right, lol, although she has failed so many!! But if she's right then I get my bfp in about 10 days. If not, I have two predictions both saying "July/August crossover" and next cycle I will be fertile from the end of July crossing into the beginning of August.


----------



## jonnanne3

faerieprozac said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally got my Cheri reading and she said that I would have a :pink: baby and she couldn't tell me if I conceived in August or found out in August or gave birth in August. :wacko:
> I also got my reading back from Amber too and she said "I am seeing one pregnancy for you, unfortunately as I am sure you can understand it is going to take some medical intervention, but you will find out more information to do with this towards the end of this year and fall pregnant in January 2011.
> I am seeing a perfectly healthy baby, unfortunately the sex is not being shown to me, or maybe you do not want to know, as long as it is healthy, but I am only seeing the shade of green! His EDD will be 22nd October 2011."
> She knew I was seeing a FS so I am not sure whether or not to put any faith into that reading or not.
> 
> And that makes Jenny August/Sept :bfp: :pink: and :blue: , Gail August :bfp: :blue:, Anne Marie August :bfp: :blue:, Sandra July :bfp: :pink:, Cheri August :bfp:? :pink:, Amber January 2011 :bfp: :yellow:
> 
> 
> You've got lots leaning towards August hun ... *fingers crossed* for you.
> 
> I'm a bit weary of them all now, I've got 4 and I won't be getting any more (costs too much really, I only work part time). I'm determined to get my BFP this year, and if any of these ladies are right then fair play to them.
> 
> I'm still hoping that Jenny is right, lol, although she has failed so many!! But if she's right then I get my bfp in about 10 days. If not, I have two predictions both saying "July/August crossover" and next cycle I will be fertile from the end of July crossing into the beginning of August.Click to expand...

Good luck to you! I hope Jenny is right for you too! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey hon both of your readings agree including sex THAT has surely got to be a good thing!
> 
> yeh im hoping so lol even more convincing for us is that this next ccle will be our first mth suing cbfm:happydance: thats if i can ever rid this bloody infection! went from bv to now bv and thrush caused b the antibiotics!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg this happened to me!! I had BV, so went on Anti biotics, and got thrush!! Boooo. Got thrush AGAIN last month aswell, went to the doctor and he gave me stuff for it again, but I believe last month hormones caused it cause i _did_ get a bfp (but it didn't last booo).
> 
> How annoying is it though!! BV then Thrush. :( Hope you're alright!Click to expand...

very annnoing all we want is to dtd lol


----------



## jelliebabie

heya girls. My jenny reading was for bfp end of august beginning september for a girl. My gail reading was for bfp oct/nov and a girl also. I must say that gails description of my life right now was spot on. I had read other readings of hers to see if they could relate to me, just to see if they could apply to anyone and they didnt. But my personal reading was so shockingly accurate! X




I


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh really Diane? Hmm how do you get Gail?

Jenny was not accurate as I had a bfp in May, but it didnt stick. Plus she didnt give me a sex either.


----------



## nevertogether

gail is on ebay hun she is psychic123uk


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well all things considered I think I can relate more with Sandra`s reading than any of the others, although Gails`s was pretty good too! Anne-Marie and Jenny`s werent as indepth simply giving a conception/BFP date, EDD and sex and am not sure what I think about Ambers yet only time will tell! My psychic lady tells me that I will be a mummy again in time for my next appointment with her end of April 2011 and I will have a boy so am routing for this one (she is renowned for been right were I am concerned!) and it just so happens Sandra and Gail also predict this along with her! I have great pma that I will be preggers before the summer is out and that my baby boy will be born early next year!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I loved Sandras reading and she has been a god send, its been an emotional time for me and she has been there for me. I'm not giving up just yet, we'll see...

I'm temped to do a Amber one but I'm getting more and more sceptical with all these readings I've gotten... they clash as well. All saying end of July with a August BFP GRRR
Cheri was very through I liked her as well, she tapped right into me and what I was like..
Gave me the conceive month, sex of baby and told me about my bubs... It was amazing... Now If I could just get a deffo :bfp: I'd be over the moon :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

hey lovely ladies! how are you all doing??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm burning up hot, can't hold food in my stomach and not sure what the hell is going on... lol 

How are you?


----------



## nevertogether

yikes, i hope you feel better hun! i'm good. just got done with a weekend visit with DH. i'm on cloud 9!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: hopin!

I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:

I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!

lol that is actual a gd idea hun very pma


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> lol that is actual a gd idea hun very pmaClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I have so many conflicting readings so I thought I would just concentrate on the ones for this cycle and look at the other ones for next BUT OF COURSE I WONT NEED TO LOOK AT THE ONES FOR NEXT CYCLE BECAUSE I WILL GET MY :bfp: THIS CYCLE :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> lol that is actual a gd idea hun very pmaClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I have so many conflicting readings so I thought I would just concentrate on the ones for this cycle and look at the other ones for next BUT OF COURSE I WONT NEED TO LOOK AT THE ONES FOR NEXT CYCLE BECAUSE I WILL GET MY :bfp: THIS CYCLE :thumbup:Click to expand...

loving the pma there hun :bfp::dust::af:


----------



## ragdoll

I had one by Gail. She predicted Aug for conception but won't find out until late Sept. She predicts a girl.
I have always wanted a girl first. My Parents have a grandson so a grandaugher would be nice.

We will see if to comes true!


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally got my Cheri reading and she said that I would have a :pink: baby and she couldn't tell me if I conceived in August or found out in August or gave birth in August. :wacko:
> I also got my reading back from Amber too and she said "I am seeing one pregnancy for you, unfortunately as I am sure you can understand it is going to take some medical intervention, but you will find out more information to do with this towards the end of this year and fall pregnant in January 2011.
> I am seeing a perfectly healthy baby, unfortunately the sex is not being shown to me, or maybe you do not want to know, as long as it is healthy, but I am only seeing the shade of green! His EDD will be 22nd October 2011."
> She knew I was seeing a FS so I am not sure whether or not to put any faith into that reading or not.
> 
> And that makes Jenny August/Sept :bfp: :pink: and :blue: , Gail August :bfp: :blue:, Anne Marie August :bfp: :blue:, Sandra July :bfp: :pink:, Cheri August :bfp:? :pink:, Amber January 2011 :bfp: :yellow:
> 
> she says she cant tell the sex Yet SAID HIS edd?Click to expand...

yep I seen that to Lindsey when Amber said HIS edd....so its a boy...


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!

Hey Hun, didn't you say that you had a fertility spell casted by the realgreenwitch?...she is casting for me this afternoon she was suppose to do it last wednesday but her children are sick and she just emailed me letting me know that its going to be this evening for my spell casting I'm sooo excited about it...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> Hey Hun, didn't you say that you had a fertility spell casted by the realgreenwitch?...she is casting for me this afternoon she was suppose to do it last wednesday but her children are sick and she just emailed me letting me know that its going to be this evening for my spell casting I'm sooo excited about it...Click to expand...

Hey hon yes she did only she cast mine twice in error :happydance: she mailed me that she had cast my spell and then a couple of days later she mailed me again so I replied stating she had already cast me attaching the original email and she mailed back saying oops she had cast me two in error and that it wouldnt do any harm only good! So i got a bogof bargain and am hoping that two spells makes for twice the magic :thumbup: (the times and dates of my spells are on my siggy!)

GL hope they work for both of us!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> lol that is actual a gd idea hun very pmaClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I have so many conflicting readings so I thought I would just concentrate on the ones for this cycle and look at the other ones for next BUT OF COURSE I WONT NEED TO LOOK AT THE ONES FOR NEXT CYCLE BECAUSE I WILL GET MY :bfp: THIS CYCLE :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> loving the pma there hun :bfp::dust::af:Click to expand...

Hey hon 4-0 4-0 4-0 :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> Hey Hun, didn't you say that you had a fertility spell casted by the realgreenwitch?...she is casting for me this afternoon she was suppose to do it last wednesday but her children are sick and she just emailed me letting me know that its going to be this evening for my spell casting I'm sooo excited about it...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hon yes she did only she cast mine twice in error :happydance: she mailed me that she had cast my spell and then a couple of days later she mailed me again so I replied stating she had already cast me attaching the original email and she mailed back saying oops she had cast me two in error and that it wouldnt do any harm only good! So i got a bogof bargain and am hoping that two spells makes for twice the magic :thumbup: (the times and dates of my spells are on my siggy!)
> 
> GL hope they work for both of us!Click to expand...

good luck to you also hun....hoping it works for us both and for everyone else also that these baby predictions are right....:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)

GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST

yep I feel its going to be your cycle to hun....:happydance::happydance:

thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST

hey I forgot to ask you did you feel anything when she was casting for you?

she is casting tonight so her time it will be 12 midnight so my time will be 7pm tonight I'm so excited to see what I will be feeling and I will share with you all if I do feel anything...:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST
> 
> yep I feel its going to be your cycle to hun....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> thanks hun:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: awwwww thank you hon! I hope so too I definately have faith this month and feel positive right now..............although cant say I will still feel like that once I get to the 2ww :dohh:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST
> 
> yep I feel its going to be your cycle to hun....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> thanks hun:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: awwwww thank you hon! I hope so too I definately have faith this month and feel positive right now..............although cant say I will still feel like that once I get to the 2ww :dohh:Click to expand...

I know the 2ww is what is going be hard.....it feels like its the longest ever.....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST
> 
> hey I forgot to ask you did you feel anything when she was casting for you?
> 
> she is casting tonight so her time it will be 12 midnight so my time will be 7pm tonight I'm so excited to see what I will be feeling and I will share with you all if I do feel anything...:happydance:Click to expand...

She didnt forewarn me when she was going to cast only that she had casted so I cant relate anything to the exact dates and times.....sorry hon! I do know a few ladies that stated they had a disturbed night/sleep


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have positve pma that this cycle is mine :haha: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> GL HON FXED AND OODLES OF STICKY BABYDUST
> 
> yep I feel its going to be your cycle to hun....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> thanks hun:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: awwwww thank you hon! I hope so too I definately have faith this month and feel positive right now..............although cant say I will still feel like that once I get to the 2ww :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know the 2ww is what is going be hard.....it feels like its the longest ever.....Click to expand...

It seems to take forever to get there for me but once I do it seems to drag on by!


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> Hey Hun, didn't you say that you had a fertility spell casted by the realgreenwitch?...she is casting for me this afternoon she was suppose to do it last wednesday but her children are sick and she just emailed me letting me know that its going to be this evening for my spell casting I'm sooo excited about it...Click to expand...

She said she was going to cast mine on Friday afternoon, but am I supposed to get something saying it was done? I just don't know how that is done?


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hopin!
> 
> I have changed my siggy and have decided just to focus on the predicitons that have been given to me for that particular cycle I am on! That way I can put my faith in that direction and assist my pma for that month without worrying about all the other predicitons that dont say that particular cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> I prob sound a little :wacko: but I thought I would focus on the positives for this month!
> 
> Hey Hun, didn't you say that you had a fertility spell casted by the realgreenwitch?...she is casting for me this afternoon she was suppose to do it last wednesday but her children are sick and she just emailed me letting me know that its going to be this evening for my spell casting I'm sooo excited about it...Click to expand...
> 
> She said she was going to cast mine on Friday afternoon, but am I supposed to get something saying it was done? I just don't know how that is done?Click to expand...

Hey hun, Michelle emailed me and her children were still very sick so she didn't get to cast for me saturday or this past wednesday she just casted for me my time was 7pm and her time was 12am just a little while ago I guess I will hear from her tomorrow she might have casted yours also since her children have been soooo sick...


----------



## jonnanne3

She sent me a message on Friday saying she was going to cast it in about an hour. So will that be all I get? I didn't know if they sent you something stating it was done? I am very new to this so I don't know how it works. :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> She sent me a message on Friday saying she was going to cast it in about an hour. So will that be all I get? I didn't know if they sent you something stating it was done? I am very new to this so I don't know how it works. :wacko:

Hi hon I didnt get a email before saying when she was going to do it but I got a sort of confirmation email after confirming the time she cast me! Drop her an email and ask her! :thumbup:


----------



## jonnanne3

Yeah I did that last night. I hope to hear something back today. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> Yeah I did that last night. I hope to hear something back today. Thanks! :hugs:

fxed hon am playing the waiting game too, waiting to hear from Sandra :wacko:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am too.... she sent me my reading and I had a few questions and asked her. She said she would answer them and that was over a week ago. We will see I guess.....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sandra is really swamped, hang in there.. She's awesome... and so worth the wait believe me. If you have any questions about your reading she will answer them too, which I cannot appreicate enough... good luck hun. Can't wait to hear your predictions


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> I am too.... she sent me my reading and I had a few questions and asked her. She said she would answer them and that was over a week ago. We will see I guess.....

AM NOT TOO GOOD AT WAITING :nope: I FEEL A LITTLE IMPATIENT :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Sandra is really swamped, hang in there.. She's awesome... and so worth the wait believe me. If you have any questions about your reading she will answer them too, which I cannot appreicate enough... good luck hun. Can't wait to hear your predictions

:hi: hoping, ows you?

Sandra is def amazing, I have already had two readings from her and they were great and I could really relate to them. Am psyched for my next one and cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm getting ready to go to the doctors today and get alot of stuff done today, a pregnancy test, bloods, exam and talk about my stomach issues... I think my cyst on my right ovary is causing all the problems... I'll be back on later today and PM you the details..

You will love Sandra... She's amazing and so through... I LOVED my reading and she has been there for me.. I'm thinking about getting another reading today... ;)

have a good day ladies... its going to be a long one for me... I'm off to the shower.. 
chow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies hope you are all well i am major broody just got back from work 3 hours in a creche had a baby fast asleep on me:cloud9:


----------



## Kapow

I had my reading today and while there are a few things on there that I've not figured out yet I'm sure they'll become clear eventually.

Gail advised me a boy born in 2011 with conception links to 15/16th July, AF arrived today so my next AF is due on 15th July!! 

Gail also saw a girl born at 37 weeks in 2013. Max was born at 37+1 so that's definitely possible. Not sure what OH will think of two more kids but I'm so so pleased with the reading.

Gail's email was lovely and I haven't stopped grinning since I read it. 

Best of luck and babydust to all.

I'll be sure to keep you all updated.

Kxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Kapow said:


> I had my reading today and while there are a few things on there that I've not figured out yet I'm sure they'll become clear eventually.
> 
> Gail advised me a boy born in 2011 with conception links to 15/16th July, AF arrived today so my next AF is due on 15th July!!
> 
> Gail also saw a girl born at 37 weeks in 2013. Max was born at 37+1 so that's definitely possible. Not sure what OH will think of two more kids but I'm so so pleased with the reading.
> 
> Gail's email was lovely and I haven't stopped grinning since I read it.
> 
> Best of luck and babydust to all.
> 
> I'll be sure to keep you all updated.
> 
> Kxx

i was the same with gail mega smiley lol to the point even hubby has been buying baby boy clthes when ever he sees sumin in the sails:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not too far behind you kapow. i started today too and AF is due 14 july. gail told me a july :bfp: as well :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FX'd you both get your :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you hun :hugs: i'm not too hopeful right now since DH's unit is being pretty dodgy about me seeing him...but just trying to pray that everything works out.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)

I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping it all goes well girl!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ooooooooooooooh gail predicted me the same. In my initial reading she predicted june/july so i purchased an `ask one question reading` and asked `will i find out i am pregnant in june? And she replied `end of june/early july` af is due 10th/11th july :happydance::happydance::happydance:

me thinks lots of :baby: on the way for july :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOOHOOO AWESOME NEWS GIRLIE... JULY IS GOING TO BE A FABULOUS MONTH FOR ALL OF US... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I have my drs appt at 3pm I'll know something by then... ;)


----------



## nevertogether

oooo i hope that's the case madly! gail's was always my favorite. she is the only one that said july :bfp: and that's the only month we could get one, as we tried my february cycle and now june cycle, and if we don't get it..november cycle. everyone else has given me may :bfp:, september :bfp:, all not possible...sandra told me i would have 3 kids, one having to do with july so maybe that's a kudos for her too. :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> WOOHOOO AWESOME NEWS GIRLIE... JULY IS GOING TO BE A FABULOUS MONTH FOR ALL OF US... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I have my drs appt at 3pm I'll know something by then... ;)

Good Luck hon......pm me when your back! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> oooo i hope that's the case madly! gail's was always my favorite. she is the only one that said july :bfp: and that's the only month we could get one, as we tried my february cycle and now june cycle, and if we don't get it..november cycle. everyone else has given me may :bfp:, september :bfp:, all not possible...sandra told me i would have 3 kids, one having to do with july so maybe that's a kudos for her too. :shrug:

:thumbup: fxed hon.......gail and sandra are both at the top of my list. I could really relate with their readings! I have had two done by sandra and am waiting on a third from her :happydance:

I really hope this is your cycle hon! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:

Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs: 

I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im still waiting for my amber reading:(


----------



## jonnanne3

When did you request your Amber reading? It took me almost a week to get hers back. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?


She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...

I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol

I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....

Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> When did you request your Amber reading? It took me almost a week to get hers back. Good luck! :hugs:

i sent my payment to the wrong person so had to re send t her havent heard anything since


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...

Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug: 
Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> When did you request your Amber reading? It took me almost a week to get hers back. Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> i sent my payment to the wrong person so had to re send t her havent heard anything sinceClick to expand...

That is horrible. I hope you get your response soon. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I didnt like my amber reading........

I am funnily enough seeing the same problem, you make an appointment to discuss regarding fertility treatment and then the next month find out you are pregnant, I think it is linked to the stress of thinking you are doing something about it you relax and then it happens!
I am seeing your BFP coming in September of this year, you are going to find out around the 12th and it is going to be a beautiful baby girl and she is going to be born one day before her due date!
Thanks for having a reading from me, sorry for the slight delay.

I sent her my and dh and ds personal details (full name and dob), my cycle details and this: 

we were due to start a form of ivf when ttc our son but then fell pregnant naturally! I was diagnosed with pcos and david with low mobility sperm but we managed to have our son naturally so are unsure if we were diagnosed wrongly and if we would have any problems ttc our second baby?

I think she drew on the info I gave her too much for my liking!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug:
> Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...

Gails was really short:

Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time

I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth

I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general

I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys

So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead

It doesnt have much details but is accurate to me and I have faith because I requested a `ask one question` reading and asked `WILL I FIND OUT I AM PREGNANT IN JUNE` to which she replied `end of june/beg of july` :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hmm weird... But she's right You need to Relax and stop stressing its not good for you at all and it will throw everything off, I know how badly you want to be pregnant hun its just a matter of time :hugs: I have my doubts too about TTC but if it happens it happens per say... even though I want it now (if it ain't already) which I'm doubtful too...

Ya know I just checked my saved emails, I did get a reading from Gail already... and yeah I'm very skeptical as well.. She says September :bfp: A Girl...& A Boy in 2014 um I just want 1... haha Who knows its the luck of the draw I guess... its for fun only but damn September GRRR

Hang in there girlie... Its gonna happen I just know it :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i loved my gail reading i cried when i read it lol


----------



## nevertogether

gail said three for me, and we only want one..but who knows what the future holds for us. :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> i loved my gail reading i cried when i read it lol

Am not saying I didnt like it hon.....I did but not a lot of info really compared to other ladies but what she did put I can relate with :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> gail said three for me, and we only want one..but who knows what the future holds for us. :shrug:

Gail predicts me twin :blue: after #2. We already have our DS and I think if I told DH of this prediciton he might :ban: ttc forever :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hmm weird... But she's right You need to Relax and stop stressing its not good for you at all and it will throw everything off, I know how badly you want to be pregnant hun its just a matter of time :hugs: I have my doubts too about TTC but if it happens it happens per say... even though I want it now (if it ain't already) which I'm doubtful too...
> 
> Ya know I just checked my saved emails, I did get a reading from Gail already... and yeah I'm very skeptical as well.. She says September :bfp: A Girl...& A Boy in 2014 um I just want 1... haha Who knows its the luck of the draw I guess... its for fun only but damn September GRRR
> 
> Hang in there girlie... Its gonna happen I just know it :)

:hugs: Thank You hon!

Like I said I think that having this scan will set the path for me.......its something I am meant to do, I feel so sure of it in my heart! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gail predicts twins alot doesnt she i predicted twin girls in 2013


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Twins... fabulous... double troube :haha: that would be a huge blessing... :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Twins... fabulous... double troube :haha: that would be a huge blessing... :flower:

im also a twin so that does kinda seem pos for me lol she says a boy in 2011 and twin girls 2013


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Awesome... We have twins too my Mom told me it would be Me... cuz my two other sisters did'nt... haha... I'll be happy with 1... In all reality thats all I can handle... :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm glad i wasn't predicted twins :shock: hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Awesome... We have twins too my Mom told me it would be Me... cuz my two other sisters did'nt... haha... I'll be happy with 1... In all reality thats all I can handle... :haha:

lol twins scare me tho as my tiwn died at birth


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww I'm so sorry.... Wishing you a happy and healthy journey towards your :bfp: :flower:

I'm off to the doctors... I'm scared, nervous and praying he sends me for a scan ;)
Be back on later ladies...


----------



## nevertogether

GL hun!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... I'm so darn nervous.... anxious... yet I feel I'm in for a not so good visit GRRR... I'm trying to keep my PMA but man its getting hard. I should of went to the hospital last week to get a scan... I'm OK now.. just having difficulty keeping anything down GRRR

BRB


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> gail predicts twins alot doesnt she i predicted twin girls in 2013

She said 2014 for my twins.............looks like I have a busy few years on my hands..............if this is correct I will have a 81/2 yr old boy and 3yr old ? and twins OMG is all I can say!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Awesome... We have twins too my Mom told me it would be Me... cuz my two other sisters did'nt... haha... I'll be happy with 1... In all reality thats all I can handle... :haha:
> 
> lol twins scare me tho as my tiwn died at birthClick to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs: so sorry hon............but if you have twins in the family I reckon twins 1st/2nd time round would be awesome providing theres a bit of an age gap he he he!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww I'm so sorry.... Wishing you a happy and healthy journey towards your :bfp: :flower:
> 
> I'm off to the doctors... I'm scared, nervous and praying he sends me for a scan ;)
> Be back on later ladies...

good luck hun


----------



## Charlotteee

Jenny renny reading for me - 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 9th.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> Jenny renny reading for me -
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that began in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 9th.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: fxed hon! Is this your cycle now?


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah, 5DPO atm, and have sore nipples. Like they were when i was last preggo, and i got it from 1 week pregnant x


----------



## jonnanne3

MADLYTTC said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug:
> Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was really short:
> 
> Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time
> 
> I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth
> 
> I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general
> 
> I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys
> 
> So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead
> 
> It doesnt have much details but is accurate to me and I have faith because I requested a `ask one question` reading and asked `WILL I FIND OUT I AM PREGNANT IN JUNE` to which she replied `end of june/beg of july` :happydance:Click to expand...

Gails was rather in depth. I was pleased with what I found from hers. Whether or not hers is the real deal or not, I don't know. After I got her reading, I requested she do a spiritual connection as she keyed in on my dad in th conception reading, so I did the spiritual one and that was was spot on with a lot of things. Then I did a in depth pregnancy outlook, from which I haven't heard anything yet and that was on the 7th. Totally not like her to respond though.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug:
> Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was really short:
> 
> Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time
> 
> I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth
> 
> I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general
> 
> I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys
> 
> So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead
> 
> It doesnt have much details but is accurate to me and I have faith because I requested a `ask one question` reading and asked `WILL I FIND OUT I AM PREGNANT IN JUNE` to which she replied `end of june/beg of july` :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was rather in depth. I was pleased with what I found from hers. Whether or not hers is the real deal or not, I don't know. After I got her reading, I requested she do a spiritual connection as she keyed in on my dad in th conception reading, so I did the spiritual one and that was was spot on with a lot of things. Then I did a in depth pregnancy outlook, from which I haven't heard anything yet and that was on the 7th. Totally not like her to respond though.Click to expand...

Might go for a more in depth read with her in that case.......:dohh: so many readings :haha: am going to hang fire for my Sandra one first! I wonder what am going to do once I get my :bfp: i will prob be sourcing out as many sex prediction reading as I can :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> Yeah, 5DPO atm, and have sore nipples. Like they were when i was last preggo, and i got it from 1 week pregnant x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 5dpo and sore nips sounds great hon!:thumbup: 

fxed and gl for your :bfp:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm back and ladies its lookin really good for me. I got my bloods drawn and he scheduled a scan for tomorrow afternoon, he was checking my abdomen and had this funny look on his face... priceless... He knows how long I've been tryin to... Yay

:cloud9::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jonnanne3

MADLYTTC said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug:
> Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was really short:
> 
> Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time
> 
> I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth
> 
> I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general
> 
> I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys
> 
> So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead
> 
> It doesnt have much details but is accurate to me and I have faith because I requested a `ask one question` reading and asked `WILL I FIND OUT I AM PREGNANT IN JUNE` to which she replied `end of june/beg of july` :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was rather in depth. I was pleased with what I found from hers. Whether or not hers is the real deal or not, I don't know. After I got her reading, I requested she do a spiritual connection as she keyed in on my dad in th conception reading, so I did the spiritual one and that was was spot on with a lot of things. Then I did a in depth pregnancy outlook, from which I haven't heard anything yet and that was on the 7th. Totally not like her to respond though.Click to expand...
> 
> Might go for a more in depth read with her in that case.......:dohh: so many readings :haha: am going to hang fire for my Sandra one first! I wonder what am going to do once I get my :bfp: i will prob be sourcing out as many sex prediction reading as I can :wacko:Click to expand...

I iknow so many readings! I don't know which way to go here! :wacko::haha:
I did ask for that, so we will see hopefully in a day or so.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm back and ladies its lookin really good for me. I got my bloods drawn and he scheduled a scan for tomorrow afternoon, he was checking my abdomen and had this funny look on his face... priceless... He knows how long I've been tryin to... Yay
> 
> :cloud9::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

on :cloud9: for you hon!


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm back and ladies its lookin really good for me. I got my bloods drawn and he scheduled a scan for tomorrow afternoon, he was checking my abdomen and had this funny look on his face... priceless... He knows how long I've been tryin to... Yay
> 
> :cloud9::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I hope it is good news!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: What time is your appointment?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you I'm soo excited. I knew something was'nt right... Not confirming till I get the blood work... I just hope its not my cyst causing all the distruption... :haha: Tomorrow can't come fast enough... woohooo I'm so crossing my fingers everything is Great!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug:
> Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was really short:
> 
> Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time
> 
> I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth
> 
> I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general
> 
> I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys
> 
> So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead
> 
> It doesnt have much details but is accurate to me and I have faith because I requested a `ask one question` reading and asked `WILL I FIND OUT I AM PREGNANT IN JUNE` to which she replied `end of june/beg of july` :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was rather in depth. I was pleased with what I found from hers. Whether or not hers is the real deal or not, I don't know. After I got her reading, I requested she do a spiritual connection as she keyed in on my dad in th conception reading, so I did the spiritual one and that was was spot on with a lot of things. Then I did a in depth pregnancy outlook, from which I haven't heard anything yet and that was on the 7th. Totally not like her to respond though.Click to expand...
> 
> Might go for a more in depth read with her in that case.......:dohh: so many readings :haha: am going to hang fire for my Sandra one first! I wonder what am going to do once I get my :bfp: i will prob be sourcing out as many sex prediction reading as I can :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I iknow so many readings! I don't know which way to go here! :wacko::haha:
> I did ask for that, so we will see hopefully in a day or so.Click to expand...

Am breaking my readings down and displaying the ones for that particular cycle in my siggy and then I plan on changing them each cycle! BUT OF COURSE I WONT NEED TO DO THAT :dohh: CAUSE I WILL GET MY :bfp: THIS CYCLE :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you I'm soo excited. I knew something was'nt right... Not confirming till I get the blood work... I just hope its not my cyst causing all the distruption... :haha: Tomorrow can't come fast enough... woohooo I'm so crossing my fingers everything is Great!!

What time is the scan tomorrow hon? I am so psyched for you I feel sure you will get your :baby:


----------



## jonnanne3

I know you will get your :bfp: too Madly! 
Hopin, when will you get your blood test results? Did they do the HCG test? I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! This is so on the egde of your seat kinda thing.................


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its at 3:00pm... Tryin to decide whether or not to get it, depends on what my bloods say but he deffo wants me to do a scan... Its like 150.00 out of my pocket GRRRR
Sooo needless to say I'm still stuck on standby... :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> I know you will get your :bfp: too Madly!
> Hopin, when will you get your blood test results? Did they do the HCG test? I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! This is so on the egde of your seat kinda thing.................

Thank you I'm beyond excited... I'm in shock still... Yes it was a HCG blood test, I will get the results in the afternoon, they will call me and let me know all the info... he would'nt do a urine cuz he feels those and the hpts are not good identifiers per say/not reliable... So I'm sitting here in complete amazement... I just hope its great news and I have a high hcg count for twins... :haha: Nahh I'll take one... My Mom is gonna freak when she finds out... she just thought I had a stomach virus... :haha: boy is she in for a shock... :baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that... When there is a will there is a way... ;)
> 
> I have a drs appt at 3:00 its so very needed, I'm tired of stressing out wondering what is going on with me... I have stomach issues and then some :haha: It would be fabulous to finally hear some good news :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some answers. I hope it is good news! :hugs:
> 
> I loved my readings with Gail. She was very indepth and knew a lot about me and my family. I hope all of them are right with all of us.... or at leat one of them is right for us! This waiting game is for the birds! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm gonna do the phone reading for 35 minutes... :) awaiting when and how to pay etc. Where is her site?
> 
> 
> She is amazing... I have spoke to her a few times and she has been so helpful. She has gone beyond the call of duty with me... gives me hope...
> You will love her reading... So indepth and personal... she's lovely...
> 
> I'm praying its good news cuz I'm tired of the nausea and being HOT... lol
> 
> I'll let ya know as soon as I find out ;) Thank you....
> 
> Wishing the best for you as well... Hang on, its gonna be a wild ride ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she was very sweet. But hers I was most sceptical of more so than the others. She mentioned medical intervention, which already has been done and she knew that going in. But maybe it may have to be more. :shrug:
> Good luck at the doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was really short:
> 
> Linking in around you, I feel that you have a very strong link from a lady in spirit who comes in around you showing a baby girl with your next pregnancy, and she also shows 4 children within your life time
> 
> I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth
> 
> I feel you have a very content path and show alot of happiness around children and home life a lovely relationship path and a very strong home life path, alot of contentment shows around your path in general
> 
> I see 2013 as very prominent around conception and pregnancy again, and feel a multi birth with this, as spirit dont give me the date although I see 2014 for this possibly summer and see these two children as boys
> 
> So to clarify, a girl, with your pregnancy next, and two boys ahead
> 
> It doesnt have much details but is accurate to me and I have faith because I requested a `ask one question` reading and asked `WILL I FIND OUT I AM PREGNANT IN JUNE` to which she replied `end of june/beg of july` :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Gails was rather in depth. I was pleased with what I found from hers. Whether or not hers is the real deal or not, I don't know. After I got her reading, I requested she do a spiritual connection as she keyed in on my dad in th conception reading, so I did the spiritual one and that was was spot on with a lot of things. Then I did a in depth pregnancy outlook, from which I haven't heard anything yet and that was on the 7th. Totally not like her to respond though.Click to expand...
> 
> Might go for a more in depth read with her in that case.......:dohh: so many readings :haha: am going to hang fire for my Sandra one first! I wonder what am going to do once I get my :bfp: i will prob be sourcing out as many sex prediction reading as I can :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I iknow so many readings! I don't know which way to go here! :wacko::haha:
> I did ask for that, so we will see hopefully in a day or so.Click to expand...
> 
> Am breaking my readings down and displaying the ones for that particular cycle in my siggy and then I plan on changing them each cycle! BUT OF COURSE I WONT NEED TO DO THAT :dohh: CAUSE I WILL GET MY :bfp: THIS CYCLE :happydance:Click to expand...

YES YOU ARE... I got another one today and she's late... She said it only takes 3 hours my butt... I'm going to email her to find out what is going on... not like I need her input... but just to see what she says...
[email protected] something... lol

I'm changing my siggy now ;)


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I know you will get your :bfp: too Madly!
> Hopin, when will you get your blood test results? Did they do the HCG test? I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! This is so on the egde of your seat kinda thing.................
> 
> Thank you I'm beyond excited... I'm in shock still... Yes it was a HCG blood test, I will get the results in the afternoon, they will call me and let me know all the info... he would'nt do a urine cuz he feels those and the hpts are not good identifiers per say/not reliable... So I'm sitting here in complete amazement... I just hope its great news and I have a high hcg count for twins... :haha: Nahh I'll take one... My Mom is gonna freak when she finds out... she just thought I had a stomach virus... :haha: boy is she in for a shock... :baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Isn't that the truth?!!!!!!! :haha: I can't wait to hear your good news!!!!!!!!!!!! Biting my nails as we speak! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: I would bite mine too but I just got a fresh set put on hehehe

I've got to make myself eat... GRRR the nausea is unbareble at times Yuck...

I feel 50/50 right now cuz I know how my body is... but I'm going to stay optimistic and positive... Try that is... :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> I know you will get your :bfp: too Madly!
> Hopin, when will you get your blood test results? Did they do the HCG test? I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! This is so on the egde of your seat kinda thing.................

Thanks hon :hugs:

I have oodles of positive pma for this cycle and thats what counts right :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :haha: I would bite mine too but I just got a fresh set put on hehehe
> 
> I've got to make myself eat... GRRR the nausea is unbareble at times Yuck...
> 
> I feel 50/50 right now cuz I know how my body is... but I'm going to stay optimistic and positive... Try that is... :haha:

Your bloods with be well up there hon and then you wont need to decide about having that scan :happydance::happydance: I feel so sure of it!


----------



## jonnanne3

LOL! I know what you mean! I would have mine done, but by the tiem I get them done, it's time to take them off because of bowling. So I just don't get them done. Maybe I can get them done and keep them shorter? Damn we go from babies to nails.... LOL! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck hopin!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all still nothing from amber for me pft


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning all still nothing from amber for me pft

Morning hon,

Still nothing from Sandra for me either. Had an awful night last night.....my lower stomach was hurting so much :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

My boobs aren't sore now :( Two weeks need to hurry x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotteee said:


> My boobs aren't sore now :( Two weeks need to hurry x

OUR BODIES HON......DONT THEY JUST DRIVE YOU MAD :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all still nothing from amber for me pft
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> Still nothing from Sandra for me either. Had an awful night last night.....my lower stomach was hurting so much :cry:Click to expand...

same been having af cramps on and off for a few days back again today so hoping she will be here soon and i can get back in the game


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all still nothing from amber for me pft
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> Still nothing from Sandra for me either. Had an awful night last night.....my lower stomach was hurting so much :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same been having af cramps on and off for a few days back again today so hoping she will be here soon and i can get back in the gameClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: me too hon gotta make that prediction come true! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all still nothing from amber for me pft
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> Still nothing from Sandra for me either. Had an awful night last night.....my lower stomach was hurting so much :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same been having af cramps on and off for a few days back again today so hoping she will be here soon and i can get back in the gameClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: me too hon gotta make that prediction come true! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeps we will get our bubbas and they WILL stick


----------



## moochacha

Good luck Hoping!!! Can't wait to hear all about it x


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you....... 

I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you.......
> 
> I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:

i think they are all backed up as have had so many requests:haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you.......
> 
> I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:
> 
> i think they are all backed up as have had so many requests:haha:Click to expand...

True......


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you.......
> 
> I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:
> 
> i think they are all backed up as have had so many requests:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> True......Click to expand...

gail was quite quick with me sandra was slow as is amber


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you.......
> 
> I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:
> 
> i think they are all backed up as have had so many requests:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> True......Click to expand...
> 
> gail was quite quick with me sandra was slow as is amberClick to expand...

Am waiting on Sandra......gail was quite quick but amber terribly slow! I think we are just impatient :haha: Am just interested to know if it ties in with everything else :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you.......
> 
> I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:
> 
> i think they are all backed up as have had so many requests:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> True......Click to expand...
> 
> gail was quite quick with me sandra was slow as is amberClick to expand...
> 
> Am waiting on Sandra......gail was quite quick but amber terribly slow! I think we are just impatient :haha: Am just interested to know if it ties in with everything else :happydance:Click to expand...

me too lol im trying to l;imit my time on the comp today as have really hurt my shoulder and arm no idea what ive done to it but gonna nick a sling outa dads first aid kit lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Hopin! Thinking of you.......
> 
> I still haven't heard from Sandra or Gail yet either. Totally out of the ordinary with Gail. :shrug:
> 
> i think they are all backed up as have had so many requests:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> True......Click to expand...
> 
> gail was quite quick with me sandra was slow as is amberClick to expand...
> 
> Am waiting on Sandra......gail was quite quick but amber terribly slow! I think we are just impatient :haha: Am just interested to know if it ties in with everything else :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> me too lol im trying to l;imit my time on the comp today as have really hurt my shoulder and arm no idea what ive done to it but gonna nick a sling outa dads first aid kit lolClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs: HOPE I GETS BETTER SOON HON!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

.


----------



## faerieprozac

Gail doesn't like it being printed on forums, she states this on her site...

lovely reading though. do you feel you connect with it??


----------



## gail123

Ladies if I can *please* ask once more..............kindly *do not print *out your readings, these are copyright and as requested on the website and on the bottom of each email, I request these not to printed as ive had readings copied before.
Please feel free to share these in private but if you can remove any readings from posts.


----------



## gail123

Thankyou :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you Gail for getting back with me earlier. It was great working with you again. :hugs: BTW Lindseyanne, Gail got back with me straight away earlier this morning and I absolutely love her readings! Sandra..... still nothing! I know they are busy, but with Gail, she is at leat prompt with a response. I hope you get your reading soon. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gail123 said:


> Ladies if I can *please* ask once more..............kindly *do not print *out your readings, these are copyright and as requested on the website and on the bottom of each email, I request these not to printed as ive had readings copied before.
> Please feel free to share these in private but if you can remove any readings from posts.

sorry hun removed mine is it ok to have the basic prediction in sigs?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you Gail for getting back with me earlier. It was great working with you again. :hugs: BTW Lindseyanne, Gail got back with me straight away earlier this morning and I absolutely love her readings! Sandra..... still nothing! I know they are busy, but with Gail, she is at leat prompt with a response. I hope you get your reading soon. :hugs:

ive had my gail rerading hun loved it was so me and ben i actualy cried when i get it was like a omg so i am gonna be a mummy moment was begining to think im broken lol im still waiting on amber ive had my sandra reading and wasnt impressed


----------



## jonnanne3

I meant to say Amber. I wasn't impressed at all with hers. I hope you have better luck with her reading than me. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> I meant to say Amber. I wasn't impressed at all with hers. I hope you have better luck with her reading than me. :hugs:

Funny hon I wasnt impressed with ambers reading either, She basically supplied me with the details I had given her bar a conception/sex of baby prediction!


----------



## gail123

Hi ladies, oh yes it fine to put your predictions on for your bfp's and aspects of the reading is fine too, and of course feel free to share your whole readings in private with anyone.
Just I have to insist because Ive had readings copied before and used and someone elses own work:dohh:
So thats sadly why I have to attach the copyright and ask if the whole reading isnt printed:thumbup:
seems nothing is sacred anymore !
Also things like the spell E-Mails, its just so my wordings, ideas, and how I work isnt also copied........again thats been done too !!
I do appriciated your co-operation with that, I know how exciting it is to share our news , spirit messages and dates.
So yep dates and stuff are fine, its just mainly if you can refrain from copying out the whole read :hugs:


----------



## gail123

Just also a quick heads up too ladies Ive noticed and heard on the grapevine, alot of new 'psychic pregnancy sites and new readers popping up over the forums and websites, Ive spoken to a few long time psychics who Ive known for many years and it seems because the pregnancy predictions are a popular read, suddenly everyones a pregnancy psychic, so have a good look at peoples time as a psychic, their other work, their reviews, feedback ect, I think the next thing to look at is time as a professional.....time a website has been running, go for recomendations, reviews and most of all how you feel when reading someones website too, do they have a personal photo, I think that goes a long long way........Just be wary of people all of sudden starting to offer pregnancy predictions, Ive been reading for around 25 years now, and seen many psychics and psychic websites come and go, I think also when people do it as a hobbie and not a profession you may find once they get alot of requests your waiting around for readings, or getting very little info, if you dont feel a reading connects to you, ask how they get their information, how do they validate their predictions, is this spirit guided if so, from who? Ive seen alot of dissapointment coming from someone who starts up a website offering readings more so around this very sensitive subject of conception, and just pop over a few random dates.....so all im saying is to take care when having a reading, there are some *wonderful genuine* psychics out there, and as I said in a previous post, *time *is a good factor when judging where to buy a reading from, sadly alot of websites and readers are a little bit like a flash in the pan !
tc for now, Gail x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gail123 said:


> Hi ladies, oh yes it fine to put your predictions on for your bfp's and aspects of the reading is fine too, and of course feel free to share your whole readings in private with anyone.
> Just I have to insist because Ive had readings copied before and used and someone elses own work:dohh:
> So thats sadly why I have to attach the copyright and ask if the whole reading isnt printed:thumbup:
> seems nothing is sacred anymore !
> Also things like the spell E-Mails, its just so my wordings, ideas, and how I work isnt also copied........again thats been done too !!
> I do appriciated your co-operation with that, I know how exciting it is to share our news , spirit messages and dates.
> So yep dates and stuff are fine, its just mainly if you can refrain from copying out the whole read :hugs:

thank you i absalutly loved the reading u did for me even hubby whois a skeptic is convinced its right lol


----------



## nevertogether

gail's was by far my favorite reading :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gail123 said:


> Just also a quick heads up too ladies Ive noticed and heard on the grapevine, alot of new 'psychic pregnancy sites and new readers popping up over the forums and websites, Ive spoken to a few long time psychics who Ive known for many years and it seems because the pregnancy predictions are a popular read, suddenly everyones a pregnancy psychic, so have a good look at peoples time as a psychic, their other work, their reviews, feedback ect, I think the next thing to look at is time as a professional.....time a website has been running, go for recomendations, reviews and most of all how you feel when reading someones website too, do they have a personal photo, I think that goes a long long way........Just be wary of people all of sudden starting to offer pregnancy predictions, Ive been reading for around 25 years now, and seen many psychics and psychic websites come and go, I think also when people do it as a hobbie and not a profession you may find once they get alot of requests your waiting around for readings, or getting very little info, if you dont feel a reading connects to you, ask how they get their information, how do they validate their predictions, is this spirit guided if so, from who? Ive seen alot of dissapointment coming from someone who starts up a website offering readings more so around this very sensitive subject of conception, and just pop over a few random dates.....so all im saying is to take care when having a reading, there are some *wonderful genuine* psychics out there, and as I said in a previous post, *time *is a good factor when judging where to buy a reading from, sadly alot of websites and readers are a little bit like a flash in the pan !
> tc for now, Gail x x x

Thank`s Gail :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gail123 said:


> Just also a quick heads up too ladies Ive noticed and heard on the grapevine, alot of new 'psychic pregnancy sites and new readers popping up over the forums and websites, Ive spoken to a few long time psychics who Ive known for many years and it seems because the pregnancy predictions are a popular read, suddenly everyones a pregnancy psychic, so have a good look at peoples time as a psychic, their other work, their reviews, feedback ect, I think the next thing to look at is time as a professional.....time a website has been running, go for recomendations, reviews and most of all how you feel when reading someones website too, do they have a personal photo, I think that goes a long long way........Just be wary of people all of sudden starting to offer pregnancy predictions, Ive been reading for around 25 years now, and seen many psychics and psychic websites come and go, I think also when people do it as a hobbie and not a profession you may find once they get alot of requests your waiting around for readings, or getting very little info, if you dont feel a reading connects to you, ask how they get their information, how do they validate their predictions, is this spirit guided if so, from who? Ive seen alot of dissapointment coming from someone who starts up a website offering readings more so around this very sensitive subject of conception, and just pop over a few random dates.....so all im saying is to take care when having a reading, there are some *wonderful genuine* psychics out there, and as I said in a previous post, *time *is a good factor when judging where to buy a reading from, sadly alot of websites and readers are a little bit like a flash in the pan !
> tc for now, Gail x x x

thank you hun


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm pinning my hopes on Anne-Marie and Gail - June & July. :yipee:


----------



## frogger3240

gail123 said:


> Just also a quick heads up too ladies Ive noticed and heard on the grapevine, alot of new 'psychic pregnancy sites and new readers popping up over the forums and websites, Ive spoken to a few long time psychics who Ive known for many years and it seems because the pregnancy predictions are a popular read, suddenly everyones a pregnancy psychic, so have a good look at peoples time as a psychic, their other work, their reviews, feedback ect, I think the next thing to look at is time as a professional.....time a website has been running, go for recomendations, reviews and most of all how you feel when reading someones website too, do they have a personal photo, I think that goes a long long way........Just be wary of people all of sudden starting to offer pregnancy predictions, Ive been reading for around 25 years now, and seen many psychics and psychic websites come and go, I think also when people do it as a hobbie and not a profession you may find once they get alot of requests your waiting around for readings, or getting very little info, if you dont feel a reading connects to you, ask how they get their information, how do they validate their predictions, is this spirit guided if so, from who? Ive seen alot of dissapointment coming from someone who starts up a website offering readings more so around this very sensitive subject of conception, and just pop over a few random dates.....so all im saying is to take care when having a reading, there are some *wonderful genuine* psychics out there, and as I said in a previous post, *time *is a good factor when judging where to buy a reading from, sadly alot of websites and readers are a little bit like a flash in the pan !
> tc for now, Gail x x x

thanks so much Gail and also welcome to the group its me Patty:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you Gail for getting back with me earlier. It was great working with you again. :hugs: BTW Lindseyanne, Gail got back with me straight away earlier this morning and I absolutely love her readings! Sandra..... still nothing! I know they are busy, but with Gail, she is at leat prompt with a response. I hope you get your reading soon. :hugs:

hey Jonnanne, did you get another reading from Gail hun?...or did you get a fertility spell?..yep I agree Gail is amazing and I loved my reading from her also...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all still nothing from amber for me pft
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> Still nothing from Sandra for me either. Had an awful night last night.....my lower stomach was hurting so much :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same been having af cramps on and off for a few days back again today so hoping she will be here soon and i can get back in the gameClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: me too hon gotta make that prediction come true! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yep I agree with Madlyttc....:happydance:


----------



## happilytrying

Hello Everyone

My baby predictions are as follows:

Gail - :bfp: June/July :blue: 

Anne Marie - :bfp: August :blue: 

Jennifer - :bfp: July :blue:

Hope they are right


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!


----------



## Charlotteee

I'll try my best hun!! xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh buggar... lol, I've just order a mini email reading from Gail. *doh* Told myself I wouldn't... :| I'm intrigued to find out what she has to say and whether anything is going to connect. This is defintely my last reading of any sort.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Oh buggar... lol, I've just order a mini email reading from Gail. *doh* Told myself I wouldn't... :| I'm intrigued to find out what she has to say and whether anything is going to connect. This is defintely my last reading of any sort.

:haha:


----------



## frogger3240

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?....have any of you gotten the fertility spell from Gail? I got the fertility boost along with the fertile dates I did get the fertility spell from the realgreenwitch...also did any of you buy another mini reading from Gail to see if anything has changed or if she gets different information?..I was wondering that because I have seen where some have gotten 2 of them...well its time for me to head to work again...:wacko: wish I could just stay home and not work but oh well guess I have to..:winkwink: 

Ladies if you want to add to the first page just let me know I know some have put their information up but not sure if you want me to add it or not so just let me know if you want it added...

welcome also to all the new ladies that I have seen joining us....:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Yeah Frogger if you can add mine that would be great. 
Jenny- Aug/Sept :bfp: twins :blue: :pink:
Gail- Aug/ :bfp: :blue: 
Anne Marie- Aug/ :bfp: :blue: 
Sandra- July/ :bfp: :pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
Amber- Jan 2011/ :bfp: :yellow:
Cheri- Aug/ :bfp: :pink:

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

gail123 said:


> Just also a quick heads up too ladies Ive noticed and heard on the grapevine, alot of new 'psychic pregnancy sites and new readers popping up over the forums and websites, Ive spoken to a few long time psychics who Ive known for many years and it seems because the pregnancy predictions are a popular read, suddenly everyones a pregnancy psychic, so have a good look at peoples time as a psychic, their other work, their reviews, feedback ect, I think the next thing to look at is time as a professional.....time a website has been running, go for recomendations, reviews and most of all how you feel when reading someones website too, do they have a personal photo, I think that goes a long long way........Just be wary of people all of sudden starting to offer pregnancy predictions, Ive been reading for around 25 years now, and seen many psychics and psychic websites come and go, I think also when people do it as a hobbie and not a profession you may find once they get alot of requests your waiting around for readings, or getting very little info, if you dont feel a reading connects to you, ask how they get their information, how do they validate their predictions, is this spirit guided if so, from who? Ive seen alot of dissapointment coming from someone who starts up a website offering readings more so around this very sensitive subject of conception, and just pop over a few random dates.....so all im saying is to take care when having a reading, there are some *wonderful genuine* psychics out there, and as I said in a previous post, *time *is a good factor when judging where to buy a reading from, sadly alot of websites and readers are a little bit like a flash in the pan !
> tc for now, Gail x x x

Thanks Gail. Yours was by far the best one I have done. That is why I have been back to you 3 times and I will probably be back again soon. 
Thanks for the wonderful support! :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh god, now I am going to have to resist the temptation to get another Gail reading. Both Gail and Sandra said they could see 3 babies in total for me, but Sandra said May and Gail said by July'10. Sandra was out, so I'm hoping Gail is right. Although, I'd be a bit disappointed if I get different months :dohh:


----------



## Charlotteee

Please add mine to the front page x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!

You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> Oh god, now I am going to have to resist the temptation to get another Gail reading. Both Gail and Sandra said they could see 3 babies in total for me, but Sandra said May and Gail said by July'10. Sandra was out, so I'm hoping Gail is right. Although, I'd be a bit disappointed if I get different months :dohh:

Hey Foxy I had two readings (of sorts!) from Gail and both predictions were the same :thumbup:. She prediction June/July in my conception reading and because Gail was the only one to predict June I wanted clarification so I purchased `ask one question` reading and asked if I would find out I was preggers in June? She replied that the spirits indicated end of June/beginning of July! I am extremely hopeful for both Gails and Sandras reading! :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

How do i get a gail reading? And how much are they? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!
> 
> You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lol yeh a nice pink bow just make sure shes not too painfull lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!
> 
> You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeh a nice pink bow just make sure shes not too painfull lolClick to expand...

Deal :thumbup: but when you`ve done please dont send her back, send her on today another needy lady!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!
> 
> You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeh a nice pink bow just make sure shes not too painfull lolClick to expand...
> 
> Deal :thumbup: but when you`ve done please dont send her back, send her on today another needy lady!Click to expand...

lol deal i dont want her back neither this next cycle is MY cycle


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!
> 
> You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeh a nice pink bow just make sure shes not too painfull lolClick to expand...
> 
> Deal :thumbup: but when you`ve done please dont send her back, send her on today another needy lady!Click to expand...
> 
> lol deal i dont want her back neither this next cycle is MY cycleClick to expand...

This cycle is MY cycle hon (hence me not wanting her back after!:haha:) am sure you will be able to find a deserving lady here on BnB to take her off your hands!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!
> 
> You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeh a nice pink bow just make sure shes not too painfull lolClick to expand...
> 
> Deal :thumbup: but when you`ve done please dont send her back, send her on today another needy lady!Click to expand...
> 
> lol deal i dont want her back neither this next cycle is MY cycleClick to expand...
> 
> This cycle is MY cycle hon (hence me not wanting her back after!:haha:) am sure you will be able to find a deserving lady here on BnB to take her off your hands!Click to expand...

eeek so it is baby dust with extra sticky powder for you!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I know its not gonna be my month :haha: go for it girlies... wishing you both the best of luck and an extra extra sticky bean ;)


----------



## mushmouth

I've just ordered my Sandra reading, so I'm looking forward to hearing from her... my Jenny renny was wrong but will post them both when I hear back from this one!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sandra is very lovely... I can't wait to hear what she tells you...

Good luck hun and deffo let us know :) We live for this stuff... :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> goodmorning all how are you all today? those who are not wanting af this mth can u please send her to me lol i need a new cycle!
> 
> You can have her hon :witch: would you like me to gift wrap and mail her for you? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeh a nice pink bow just make sure shes not too painfull lolClick to expand...
> 
> Deal :thumbup: but when you`ve done please dont send her back, send her on today another needy lady!Click to expand...
> 
> lol deal i dont want her back neither this next cycle is MY cycleClick to expand...
> 
> This cycle is MY cycle hon (hence me not wanting her back after!:haha:) am sure you will be able to find a deserving lady here on BnB to take her off your hands!Click to expand...
> 
> eeek so it is baby dust with extra sticky powder for you!Click to expand...

Yes please........I wouldnt mind oooooooh a few MILLIONS sacks full right now :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I know its not gonna be my month :haha: go for it girlies... wishing you both the best of luck and an extra extra sticky bean ;)

Thanks Hopin..............but I think babydust can be recycled (am all for helping the environment!) so when I have achieved my sticky :baby: I will pass it back for you to use......or we can share if OH gets his arse together?:baby::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well I know its not gonna be my month :haha: go for it girlies... wishing you both the best of luck and an extra extra sticky bean ;)
> 
> Thanks Hopin..............but I think babydust can be recycled (am all for helping the environment!) so when I have achieved my sticky :baby: I will pass it back for you to use......or we can share if OH gets his arse together?:baby::thumbup:Click to expand...

i just red that as u can share oh together lol oh dear think i need sleep :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well I know its not gonna be my month :haha: go for it girlies... wishing you both the best of luck and an extra extra sticky bean ;)
> 
> Thanks Hopin..............but I think babydust can be recycled (am all for helping the environment!) so when I have achieved my sticky :baby: I will pass it back for you to use......or we can share if OH gets his arse together?:baby::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i just red that as u can share oh together lol oh dear think i need sleep :haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear I think you do need :sleep: hon! I meant in relation to the babydust and Hopin`s OH getting his arse into :baby: making gear BUT I can see where you might get confused I suppose :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well I know its not gonna be my month :haha: go for it girlies... wishing you both the best of luck and an extra extra sticky bean ;)
> 
> Thanks Hopin..............but I think babydust can be recycled (am all for helping the environment!) so when I have achieved my sticky :baby: I will pass it back for you to use......or we can share if OH gets his arse together?:baby::thumbup:Click to expand...


Your too funny... but thanks I think I'll just see what happens or what life brings... I'm not in no hurry... Its diet/exercise for me starting Monday so I'm gonna go pig out this week :haha:

And ya I deffo want a extra sticky bean or two :haha: I feel like July is going to be my month... heres to July and hopefully TWINS!! WOOHOOO...

Hang in there ladies its going to happen ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well I know its not gonna be my month :haha: go for it girlies... wishing you both the best of luck and an extra extra sticky bean ;)
> 
> Thanks Hopin..............but I think babydust can be recycled (am all for helping the environment!) so when I have achieved my sticky :baby: I will pass it back for you to use......or we can share if OH gets his arse together?:baby::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your too funny... but thanks I think I'll just see what happens or what life brings... I'm not in no hurry... Its diet/exercise for me starting Monday so I'm gonna go pig out this week :haha:
> 
> And ya I deffo want a extra sticky bean or two :haha: I feel like July is going to be my month... heres to July and hopefully TWINS!! WOOHOOO...
> 
> Hang in there ladies its going to happen ;)Click to expand...

lots of us are gonna get our july bundles extra sticky prediction graduates


----------



## mushmouth

morning girls!

question for anyone with a Sandra prediction... from payment to her asking for a photo was a little over an hour... how long from that do you normally get your reading back?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I seem to remember I got mine back about 12 hours later, but I believe she is really busy at the moment :)


----------



## mushmouth

thanks Foxy! x


----------



## faerieprozac

Getting my second gail one today... she said it'd be done last night or this morning, i'm hoping it comes before work, looking forward to it, i'm so miserable at the moment, i need something to cheer me up. 

how are you all ?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Still plenty of PMA for me (and am back to work today after two weeks hol!) I will spread it around a little! Although I am waiting on Sandra and another reading, am email watching but no joy yet blah!


----------



## mushmouth

I'm email watching too... lol like a nutter!


----------



## faerieprozac

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Still plenty of PMA for me (and am back to work today after two weeks hol!) I will spread it around a little! Although I am waiting on Sandra and another reading, am email watching but no joy yet blah!


OMG has it really been two weeks since you said you had two weeks holiday :| 

maybe July will come quickly!! lol.


----------



## faerieprozac

Omg, I need to stop refreshing my email :| lol

I had a dream last night that I recieved a tarot reading off someone, and recieved a lovely reading off gail... 

Also had a dream my OH was running a drug buisness in a new bar, and at the end of the dream I had made too much tea and had to find loads of flasks to keep it in :| Hahaha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Still plenty of PMA for me (and am back to work today after two weeks hol!) I will spread it around a little! Although I am waiting on Sandra and another reading, am email watching but no joy yet blah!
> 
> 
> OMG has it really been two weeks since you said you had two weeks holiday :|
> 
> maybe July will come quickly!! lol.Click to expand...

Yeah hon :wacko: am afraid am back to work today :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Gosh, have fun at work. I get a week off at the end of July, just in time for step daughter breaking up, but thats about it for me. :( Got a couple of weekends off, but not many, an I can't even have my birthday off cause I'm not allowed time off in the christmas period because it's a toy shop. :(

No reply from Gail yet... I want it before I go to work :(


----------



## happilytrying

please add me:

Hello Everyone

My baby predictions are as follows:

Gail - June/July

Anne Marie - August

Jennifer - July

Hope they are right


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no reading from amber for me


----------



## mushmouth

still waiting on my Sandra Gibbs reading - just over 24 hrs since I sent back my details. 

These girls must be super swamped!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Grr I really want another Gail reading - a more indepth one than the mini pregnancy one, but I don't really know what one to go for and I can't really justify spending any amount of money just before a holiday :dohh:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Apparently they are swamped... its crazy... the wait GRRR, I got a email saying Gail was about 10 to 12 days out... It better be good... :haha:

Sandra I know is busy, its so worth the wait... Good luck ladies... Can't wait to hear the news.. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

happilytrying said:


> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right


Sweetie, everyone just puts them on there signature.. but this thread is for Jenny Renny so MissyMoo will add you on her list... Good Luck hun... Seems there is going to be alot of June/July/August :bfp:


----------



## gail123

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Apparently they are swamped... its crazy... the wait GRRR, I got a email saying Gail was about 10 to 12 days out... It better be good... :haha:
> 
> Hi can I just ask what reading this is for , 10 to 12 days? Hmmm, my readings are normally sent within a few hours, or during very busy times around 48 to 72, can I ask what the 10 to 12 days is about ? bit baffled? :)


----------



## gail123

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Apparently they are swamped... its crazy... the wait GRRR, I got a email saying Gail was about 10 to 12 days out... It better be good... :haha:
> 
> Sandra I know is busy, its so worth the wait... Good luck ladies... Can't wait to hear the news.. :)

Can I ask what email said I was 10 to 12 days out? do you mean as in waiting for a reading :nope:Ive checked and no orders have gone over the 72 hours for this week, not sure what you mean hun?:shrug:


----------



## gail123

Think you must mean someone else hun, as I have a quick turn around in readings, can you alter that as it looks like people have to wait 10 to 12 days, which isnt the case, thanks hun :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> still waiting on my Sandra Gibbs reading - just over 24 hrs since I sent back my details.
> 
> These girls must be super swamped!

I spoke with Sandra about my reading last Sunday hon and still no joy! :nope:


----------



## nevertogether

my sandra one took forever, she forgot mine and i had to resend all of my info


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> my sandra one took forever, she forgot mine and i had to resend all of my info

I emailed her yesterday to enquire when I might recieve guess us ladies are bogging her down!


----------



## mushmouth

MADLYTTC said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> still waiting on my Sandra Gibbs reading - just over 24 hrs since I sent back my details.
> 
> These girls must be super swamped!
> 
> I spoke with Sandra about my reading last Sunday hon and still no joy! :nope:Click to expand...

:o I assume from your siggy it was a question about a Reading she'd done? I paid/ordered at 3pm, by 4.10 she'd asked for the pic and any questions... That was only yesterday though.


----------



## happilytrying

Hopin&Prayin said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> 
> Sweetie, everyone just puts them on there signature.. but this thread is for Jenny Renny so MissyMoo will add you on her list... Good Luck hun... Seems there is going to be alot of June/July/August :bfp:Click to expand...

okay, thanks


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> still waiting on my Sandra Gibbs reading - just over 24 hrs since I sent back my details.
> 
> These girls must be super swamped!
> 
> I spoke with Sandra about my reading last Sunday hon and still no joy! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :o I assume from your siggy it was a question about a Reading she'd done? I paid/ordered at 3pm, by 4.10 she'd asked for the pic and any questions... That was only yesterday though.Click to expand...

No am getting another type of reading hon......leaning more towards my health! but I do know she said she was really busy!


----------



## mushmouth

Aaaahhh gotcha! I'll stop checking my emails every hour then! Lol

I hope she gets to you soon Hun - let me know when she replies if you don't mind x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> Aaaahhh gotcha! I'll stop checking my emails every hour then! Lol
> 
> I hope she gets to you soon Hun - let me know when she replies if you don't mind x

Will do hon.......I am email checking too! :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

I got my mini email reading today, and although I felt it was maybe a bit short, it was wonderful but Gail caught on to exactly how I was feeling and have been feeling the past week, and I didn't mention any of it to her. She still sees that I will be pregnant by the end of August, but like the coneption reading does not give a date, so it could be anytime from this cycle, the next cycle or the cycle after that. I am completely hoping it is this cycle.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> I got my mini email reading today, and although I felt it was maybe a bit short, it was wonderful but Gail caught on to exactly how I was feeling and have been feeling the past week, and I didn't mention any of it to her. She still sees that I will be pregnant by the end of August, but like the coneption reading does not give a date, so it could be anytime from this cycle, the next cycle or the cycle after that. I am completely hoping it is this cycle.

:hugs: sounds really positive hon! I felt my Gail reading was a little short too but totally related with it! The way I see it is that maybe the only thing for Gail to see was the imminent arrival of a baby that is wanted more than anything in the world and therefore words of many were simply not required. I have had two readings with Gail, one a straight forward question/answer but am very happy and have positive PMA that Gail will indeed be correct in her prediciton for me!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all hope you are all well?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> evening all hope you are all well?

Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...

im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...

GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:Click to expand...

npe its my first appointment after my referal alough we are guessing arthrits as it runs in my family and have all the same symptoms:dohh: mine end of next mth yep:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> npe its my first appointment after my referal alough we are guessing arthrits as it runs in my family and have all the same symptoms:dohh: mine end of next mth yep:happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: can totally sympathise.....I have arthiritis in my right wrist and on and off issues with my hips and knees too...........my mum was diagnosed with osteo arthiritis when she was 4yrs old and she has had several hip replacements throughout her life she was the youngest person in britain to ever have the op and she was given a medal to prove it! She struggles because the pain can be unbearable at times but she is a strong woman and will never give in and let it get her down! I have an appointment with my DS on tuesday too because he has had ongoing problems with her feet and has done since walking at 18mths old.... I am expecting the diagnosis to be the same as it runs in my family also but apparently so hard to diagnose in someone so young!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> npe its my first appointment after my referal alough we are guessing arthrits as it runs in my family and have all the same symptoms:dohh: mine end of next mth yep:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: can totally sympathise.....I have arthiritis in my right wrist and on and off issues with my hips and knees too...........my mum was diagnosed with osteo arthiritis when she was 4yrs old and she has had several hip replacements throughout her life she was the youngest person in britain to ever have the op and she was given a medal to prove it! She struggles because the pain can be unbearable at times but she is a strong woman and will never give in and let it get her down! I have an appointment with my DS on tuesday too because he has had ongoing problems with her feet and has done since walking at 18mths old.... I am expecting the diagnosis to be the same as it runs in my family also but apparently so hard to diagnose in someone so young!Click to expand...

my knees have been playing up since i was around 7 can remember my knee going on me and locking completly as i was on the bedroom floor, its interfering with my work as i am a nursery assistant so have to get down on my knees alot burst into tears at work today cos it pain shot right thru my knee caps had all the kids hugging me telling me it was ok all i dod was try step down into a sandpit:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> npe its my first appointment after my referal alough we are guessing arthrits as it runs in my family and have all the same symptoms:dohh: mine end of next mth yep:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: can totally sympathise.....I have arthiritis in my right wrist and on and off issues with my hips and knees too...........my mum was diagnosed with osteo arthiritis when she was 4yrs old and she has had several hip replacements throughout her life she was the youngest person in britain to ever have the op and she was given a medal to prove it! She struggles because the pain can be unbearable at times but she is a strong woman and will never give in and let it get her down! I have an appointment with my DS on tuesday too because he has had ongoing problems with her feet and has done since walking at 18mths old.... I am expecting the diagnosis to be the same as it runs in my family also but apparently so hard to diagnose in someone so young!Click to expand...
> 
> my knees have been playing up since i was around 7 can remember my knee going on me and locking completly as i was on the bedroom floor, its interfering with my work as i am a nursery assistant so have to get down on my knees alot burst into tears at work today cos it pain shot right thru my knee caps had all the kids hugging me telling me it was ok all i dod was try step down into a sandpit:haha:Click to expand...

Sounds similar to something I had when I was little! When I used to kneel down, like little ones do to play my knees would lock into place and I would get shooting pains......The Drs told my mum it was growing pain related and I would grow out of it....which I did but I have the worst sounding knees when I am climbing stairs they creak really bad am 27yrs old but sound like a 90yr old! With my family history (my nan whos my mums mum, my mums sister and brother!)all having arthirits I am always wary and my little mans feet havent been right since he started walking. He crusied from 8mths but didnt walk until 17 1/2 months and he had only been walking a few wks when we noticed a problem.....we have been back and forth ever since (ds is 5yrs old in Oct!) to paediatric clinic and have tried allsorts from exercise to shoes inserts and its still not right! He wont walk very far and only gave up his buggy recently and I think it was more to do with been embarassed when he started nursery, hes fussy with his shoes and complains they hurt.....its not right.....so in Nov he was referred to main hospital consultant and we are just getting this appointment now on tuesday.....I am sure this is arthiritis related I put money on it but I have had to battle to get this far as the Dr`s just look at me like am a mad neurotic parent.....my nan says that it reminds her of how my mum was when she was little and so this and the fact that it breaks my heart to see him suffering makes me fight on for proper treatment and diagnosis :thumbup: I hope they have a solution for you too hon! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> npe its my first appointment after my referal alough we are guessing arthrits as it runs in my family and have all the same symptoms:dohh: mine end of next mth yep:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: can totally sympathise.....I have arthiritis in my right wrist and on and off issues with my hips and knees too...........my mum was diagnosed with osteo arthiritis when she was 4yrs old and she has had several hip replacements throughout her life she was the youngest person in britain to ever have the op and she was given a medal to prove it! She struggles because the pain can be unbearable at times but she is a strong woman and will never give in and let it get her down! I have an appointment with my DS on tuesday too because he has had ongoing problems with her feet and has done since walking at 18mths old.... I am expecting the diagnosis to be the same as it runs in my family also but apparently so hard to diagnose in someone so young!Click to expand...
> 
> my knees have been playing up since i was around 7 can remember my knee going on me and locking completly as i was on the bedroom floor, its interfering with my work as i am a nursery assistant so have to get down on my knees alot burst into tears at work today cos it pain shot right thru my knee caps had all the kids hugging me telling me it was ok all i dod was try step down into a sandpit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds similar to something I had when I was little! When I used to kneel down, like little ones do to play my knees would lock into place and I would get shooting pains......The Drs told my mum it was growing pain related and I would grow out of it....which I did but I have the worst sounding knees when I am climbing stairs they creak really bad am 27yrs old but sound like a 90yr old! With my family history (my nan whos my mums mum, my mums sister and brother!)all having arthirits I am always wary and my little mans feet havent been right since he started walking. He crusied from 8mths but didnt walk until 17 1/2 months and he had only been walking a few wks when we noticed a problem.....we have been back and for ever since (ds is 5yrs old in Oct!) to paediatric clinic and have tried allsorts from exercise to shoes inserts and its still not right! He wont walk very far and only gave up his buggy recently and I think it was more to do with been embarassed when he started nursery, hes fussy with his shoes and complains they hurt.....its not right.....so in Nov he was referred to main hospital consultant and we are just getting this appointment now on tuesday.....I am sure this is arthiritis related I put money on it but I have had to battle to get this far as the Dr`s just look at me like am a mad neurotic parent.....my nan says that it reminds her of how my mum was when she was little and so this and the fact that it breaks my heart to see him suffering makes me fight on for proper treatment and diagnosis :thumbup: I hope they have a solution for you too hon! :hugs:Click to expand...

my neice had that preblem and it turned out to be her hips i think that and one leg was slightly longer then the other


----------



## strawberry19

hello ladies well im back again my :bfp: turnt into a mc :( so i need updating again

strawberry19


jenny - bfp in june as a boy

gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy conception 

cheri: july and a girl!

serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl

sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy 

thanks ladies xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all hope you are all well?
> 
> Hey you! How are you today? Me....still crampy but looking forward to seeing my two pinks lines on the 12th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im ok in pain tho have an appointment monday to see the orthapedic specialist to get my knees sorted finaly waiting for af too but if i was right with ov this mth then i have 2 days until shes due:dohh: il be sayign ina few days why the hell did i want it so much:haha: 12th july WILL be your pink lines and il be following you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> GL with the appointment on Monday hon....do you know whats wrong? is this a follow up appointment?.......MY pink lines this month and YOURS next hon!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> npe its my first appointment after my referal alough we are guessing arthrits as it runs in my family and have all the same symptoms:dohh: mine end of next mth yep:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: can totally sympathise.....I have arthiritis in my right wrist and on and off issues with my hips and knees too...........my mum was diagnosed with osteo arthiritis when she was 4yrs old and she has had several hip replacements throughout her life she was the youngest person in britain to ever have the op and she was given a medal to prove it! She struggles because the pain can be unbearable at times but she is a strong woman and will never give in and let it get her down! I have an appointment with my DS on tuesday too because he has had ongoing problems with her feet and has done since walking at 18mths old.... I am expecting the diagnosis to be the same as it runs in my family also but apparently so hard to diagnose in someone so young!Click to expand...
> 
> my knees have been playing up since i was around 7 can remember my knee going on me and locking completly as i was on the bedroom floor, its interfering with my work as i am a nursery assistant so have to get down on my knees alot burst into tears at work today cos it pain shot right thru my knee caps had all the kids hugging me telling me it was ok all i dod was try step down into a sandpit:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds similar to something I had when I was little! When I used to kneel down, like little ones do to play my knees would lock into place and I would get shooting pains......The Drs told my mum it was growing pain related and I would grow out of it....which I did but I have the worst sounding knees when I am climbing stairs they creak really bad am 27yrs old but sound like a 90yr old! With my family history (my nan whos my mums mum, my mums sister and brother!)all having arthirits I am always wary and my little mans feet havent been right since he started walking. He crusied from 8mths but didnt walk until 17 1/2 months and he had only been walking a few wks when we noticed a problem.....we have been back and for ever since (ds is 5yrs old in Oct!) to paediatric clinic and have tried allsorts from exercise to shoes inserts and its still not right! He wont walk very far and only gave up his buggy recently and I think it was more to do with been embarassed when he started nursery, hes fussy with his shoes and complains they hurt.....its not right.....so in Nov he was referred to main hospital consultant and we are just getting this appointment now on tuesday.....I am sure this is arthiritis related I put money on it but I have had to battle to get this far as the Dr`s just look at me like am a mad neurotic parent.....my nan says that it reminds her of how my mum was when she was little and so this and the fact that it breaks my heart to see him suffering makes me fight on for proper treatment and diagnosis :thumbup: I hope they have a solution for you too hon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my neice had that preblem and it turned out to be her hips i think that and one leg was slightly longer then the otherClick to expand...

My mum has the one shorter than the other leg prob too, they tried to correct it as much as they could when they did her hip op! But she walks with a permanent limp.....shes never let it get her down though and although reg disabled she works (and extremely hard too!) my `rents have there own business and has managed to carry three children (me and two sisters!) to full term although we were c/s deliveries!


----------



## jonnanne3

strawberry19 said:


> hello ladies well im back again my :bfp: turnt into a mc :( so i need updating again
> 
> strawberry19
> 
> 
> jenny - bfp in june as a boy
> 
> gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy conception
> 
> cheri: july and a girl!
> 
> serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl
> 
> sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy
> 
> thanks ladies xxx

I am so sorry Strawberry. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

happilytrying said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> 
> Sweetie, everyone just puts them on there signature.. but this thread is for Jenny Renny so MissyMoo will add you on her list... Good Luck hun... Seems there is going to be alot of June/July/August :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> okay, thanksClick to expand...

I think Hopin may have gotten a little confused. Frogger will be on later tonight or tomorrow and she should add you. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

strawberry19 said:


> hello ladies well im back again my :bfp: turnt into a mc :( so i need updating again
> 
> strawberry19
> 
> 
> jenny - bfp in june as a boy
> 
> gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy conception
> 
> cheri: july and a girl!
> 
> serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl
> 
> sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy
> 
> thanks ladies xxx

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

gail123 said:


> Think you must mean someone else hun, as I have a quick turn around in readings, can you alter that as it looks like people have to wait 10 to 12 days, which isnt the case, thanks hun :)

I'm sorry I put the wrong person. It was Brooke that I got an email from, its was a automated responce.

I did'nt like my reading at all too short and vague.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jonnanne3 said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> 
> Sweetie, everyone just puts them on there signature.. but this thread is for Jenny Renny so MissyMoo will add you on her list... Good Luck hun... Seems there is going to be alot of June/July/August :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> okay, thanksClick to expand...
> 
> I think Hopin may have gotten a little confused. Frogger will be on later tonight or tomorrow and she should add you. Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...


Sorry I'm having one of those memory loss days. I thought MissyMoo just puts the Jenny posting.. my bad... lol


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> gail123 said:
> 
> 
> Think you must mean someone else hun, as I have a quick turn around in readings, can you alter that as it looks like people have to wait 10 to 12 days, which isnt the case, thanks hun :)
> 
> I'm sorry I put the wrong person. It was Brooke that I got an email from, its was a automated responce.
> 
> I did'nt like my reading at all too short and vague.Click to expand...

With all these readings from several people, it is hard to keep up with who did what and when! :wacko: It can easily happen to any and all of us! :blush:


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin..... right there with ya! :thumbup:


----------



## gail123

aww thanks hun , didnt think it was me xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am off for bath then bed goodnight all xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> i am off for bath then bed goodnight all xxx

night night hon! sweet :sleep: 

:hugs: hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

gail123 said:


> aww thanks hun , didnt think it was me xxx

Gail, 

You have always been very prompy with getting back to a lot of people.... especially me! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> i am off for bath then bed goodnight all xxx

Good night! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> gail123 said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks hun , didnt think it was me xxx
> 
> Gail,
> 
> You have always been very prompy with getting back to a lot of people.... especially me! Thanks! :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too Gail speedy service :thumbup:


----------



## gail123

Thanks ladies, I try my best :)
The person who posted that has now changed it, it was a name error they didnt mean me, but they also just sent me an email saying she has heard first hand of many ladies from here not happy with my readings, as they are vague and very short, news to me, find that odd as so many return and thank me for all the extra details, maybe I should just put the conception month and year of each child as offered, (sigh) I do hate gossipy things, I dont understand the point in it, and dont like to be involved in it, negative energy isnt good for anyone,
all the best ladies, back to work for me............ xxxxxxxxxxx

ps if anyone isnt happy do let me know , although the pregnancy reading are advertised as offering date of conception, gender, I do add spirit messages, predictions, validations on the persons life and much more, aww well...........I havent heard any complaints myself, just seems a very unpleasant thing to email someone about.........perhaps foums arent for me ;) xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

gail123 said:


> Thanks ladies, I try my best :)
> The person who posted that has now changed it, it was a name error they didnt mean me, but they also just sent me an email saying she has heard first hand of many ladies from here not happy with my readings, as they are vague and very short, news to me, find that odd as so many return and thank me for all the extra details, maybe I should just put the conception month and year of each child as offered, (sigh) I do hate gossipy things, I dont understand the point in it, and dont like to be involved in it, negative energy isnt good for anyone,
> all the best ladies, back to work for me............ xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ps if anyone isnt happy do let me know , although the pregnancy reading are advertised as offering date of conception, gender, I do add spirit messages, predictions, validations on the persons life and much more, aww well...........I havent heard any complaints myself, just seems a very unpleasant thing to email someone about.........perhaps foums arent for me ;) xxx

I am not sure who posted that. But everything I have ever said about you has been 100% positive! You have touched my heart! Your gift is a true blessing! Thank you so much for sharing that with me! :hugs:


----------



## gail123

Thanks hun ,,,,,,,aww its fine tho and water off a ducks back to me, Ive only heard nice things too from ladies who come to me, which is great just unsure why someone would take the trouble to E-Mail something like that:shrug:
Night night hun tc :)

:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

You too..... Have a good one and I am sure I will get another reading from you soon. :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I had a mini reading and was pleased with it Gail. I think it's just a case of people wanting to hear as much info as they can cos it's such an emotive subject. We should just get one of your more indepth readings. 

I've decided to use some overtime money to get another of your readings :) Just don't tell my OH :)


----------



## strawberry19

thanx ladies missed you all shame im back on negative terms was really excited about my bfp!!

gail i dunno who is going around saying people are unhappy with your readings i loved my reading and found it very personal!! and the majority of people i have spoke to are more than pleased with theirs too i liked mine from you best out of anyones and you did get my bfp right! sadly it is no more tho gutted but i might order another reading from you at end of month on pay day :hugs: x


----------



## frogger3240

happilytrying said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - :bfp: June/July :blue:
> 
> Anne Marie - :bfp: August :blue:
> 
> Jennifer - :bfp: July :blue:
> 
> Hope they are right

got your information added hun sorry it took me a while to do it...glad your here with us...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> Yeah Frogger if you can add mine that would be great.
> Jenny- Aug/Sept :bfp: twins :blue: :pink:
> Gail- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Anne Marie- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Sandra- July/ :bfp: :pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
> Amber- Jan 2011/ :bfp: :yellow:
> Cheri- Aug/ :bfp: :pink:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:

got yours added to hun....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

happilytrying said:


> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right

got your information added also hun...:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> 
> Sweetie, everyone just puts them on there signature.. but this thread is for Jenny Renny so MissyMoo will add you on her list... Good Luck hun... Seems there is going to be alot of June/July/August :bfp:Click to expand...

hun this is the Baby Perdiction thread not Jenny Renny thread....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> hello ladies well im back again my :bfp: turnt into a mc :( so i need updating again
> 
> strawberry19
> 
> 
> jenny - bfp in june as a boy
> 
> gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy conception
> 
> cheri: july and a girl!
> 
> serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl
> 
> sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy
> 
> thanks ladies xxx

hey hun I'm sooooo sorry hun for your loss I know its hard hun...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs: I have added your information I want you to look at it and see what you want me to take off or add hun and if I got your MC date wrong or if you want that off just let me know and I will correct it...and again I'm sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> please add me:
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - June/July
> 
> Anne Marie - August
> 
> Jennifer - July
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> 
> Sweetie, everyone just puts them on there signature.. but this thread is for Jenny Renny so MissyMoo will add you on her list... Good Luck hun... Seems there is going to be alot of June/July/August :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> okay, thanksClick to expand...
> 
> I think Hopin may have gotten a little confused. Frogger will be on later tonight or tomorrow and she should add you. Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm having one of those memory loss days. I thought MissyMoo just puts the Jenny posting.. my bad... lolClick to expand...

its ok hun....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> gail123 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I try my best :)
> The person who posted that has now changed it, it was a name error they didnt mean me, but they also just sent me an email saying she has heard first hand of many ladies from here not happy with my readings, as they are vague and very short, news to me, find that odd as so many return and thank me for all the extra details, maybe I should just put the conception month and year of each child as offered, (sigh) I do hate gossipy things, I dont understand the point in it, and dont like to be involved in it, negative energy isnt good for anyone,
> all the best ladies, back to work for me............ xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ps if anyone isnt happy do let me know , although the pregnancy reading are advertised as offering date of conception, gender, I do add spirit messages, predictions, validations on the persons life and much more, aww well...........I havent heard any complaints myself, just seems a very unpleasant thing to email someone about.........perhaps foums arent for me ;) xxx
> 
> I am not sure who posted that. But everything I have ever said about you has been 100% positive! You have touched my heart! Your gift is a true blessing! Thank you so much for sharing that with me! :hugs:Click to expand...

I 2nd that what she said everything I have said also about you and your readings are 100% positive...you also Gail have touched my heart to...thanks for everything...and glad that your here with us...:hugs:


----------



## happilytrying

frogger3240 said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - :bfp: June/July :blue:
> 
> Anne Marie - :bfp: August :blue:
> 
> Jennifer - :bfp: July :blue:
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> got your information added hun sorry it took me a while to do it...glad your here with us...:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all not long up lol i slept in how are you all today?


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Frogger if you can add mine that would be great.
> Jenny- Aug/Sept :bfp: twins :blue: :pink:
> Gail- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Anne Marie- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Sandra- July/ :bfp: :pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
> Amber- Jan 2011/ :bfp: :yellow:
> Cheri- Aug/ :bfp: :pink:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> got yours added to hun....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Sorry you have been so busy! I know I have missed you! :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

yeah you got date righ hun if we just shorten it all too

strawberry19
jenny - bfp in june as a boy

gail - bfp in the next 6-8 weeks so june/july and a boy conception 

cheri: july and a girl!

serendipity july2010 conception month or month i find out in and predicted a girl

sandra gibbs says january for you as well as october, now i feel one of these will be conception and one due date, and the 18th 19th of a month will be really important as well there and a little boy

:bfp: on june 4th.. mc on june 13th



techincaly they are all still in for a chance if i conceive again soon


----------



## brillbride

hi strawberry--im similar to you--i was on the januray thread--think u were too? i had a 6 wk MC on the 23rd of May --my 2nd MC...
Jenny predicted BFP in june from a cycle in june--edd march
Cheri predicted June as well either conceive, find out or EDD

in on cd27 now and with no positive test yet think i have missed the june boat--expecting AF soon--plz hurry!!
unless i catch next cycle....

havent had a gail---anyone know how much? and anyone have a link?thanks.xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

brillbride said:


> hi strawberry--im similar to you--i was on the januray thread--think u were too? i had a 6 wk MC on the 23rd of May --my 2nd MC...
> Jenny predicted BFP in june from a cycle in june--edd march
> Cheri predicted June as well either conceive, find out or EDD
> 
> in on cd27 now and with no positive test yet think i have missed the june boat--expecting AF soon--plz hurry!!
> unless i catch next cycle....
> 
> havent had a gail---anyone know how much? and anyone have a link?thanks.xx

hey hun gails site is https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/
and costs £6.50


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:flower:

Hope Everyone has a good weekend... I'm heading to the Lake... :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MADLYTTC said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> I got my mini email reading today, and although I felt it was maybe a bit short, it was wonderful but Gail caught on to exactly how I was feeling and have been feeling the past week, and I didn't mention any of it to her. She still sees that I will be pregnant by the end of August, but like the coneption reading does not give a date, so it could be anytime from this cycle, the next cycle or the cycle after that. I am completely hoping it is this cycle.
> 
> :hugs: sounds really positive hon! I felt my Gail reading was a little short too but totally related with it! The way I see it is that maybe the only thing for Gail to see was the imminent arrival of a baby that is wanted more than anything in the world and therefore words of many were simply not required. I have had two readings with Gail, one a straight forward question/answer but am very happy and have positive PMA that Gail will indeed be correct in her prediciton for me!Click to expand...

Hi Gail,

I posted this and I didnt mean it in an offensive way as this wasnt intended. I hope you didnt think I was been rude! I am very pleased with both of my readings which was why I left positive feedback!


----------



## gail123

maddlytcc nooo hun please dont worry, it wasnt in relation to that .....it was to a nasty email I had, Im fine with what anyone posts here good or bad, after all this is what your forums for and its great to hear all opinions honestly, dont ever feel you cant voice what you feel for a reading hun at all, my post wasnt in relation to any comments in posts :)))))


----------



## strawberry19

hmm just means somebody if going round saying things.. if i remember rightly i had an email back from sandra after her reading saying someone had told her i wasnt happy with it.. i was fine with it by the way!! and so did a few other ladies so something dodgy is going on


----------



## brillbride

thanks lindsey anne! have ordered mine---cant wait.xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gail123 said:


> maddlytcc nooo hun please dont worry, it wasnt in relation to that .....it was to a nasty email I had, Im fine with what anyone posts here good or bad, after all this is what your forums for and its great to hear all opinions honestly, dont ever feel you cant voice what you feel for a reading hun at all, my post wasnt in relation to any comments in posts :)))))

Thank you Gail :hugs: was a little worried didnt mean it to sound rude was a genuine comment!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> hmm just means somebody if going round saying things.. if i remember rightly i had an email back from sandra after her reading saying someone had told her i wasnt happy with it.. i was fine with it by the way!! and so did a few other ladies so something dodgy is going on

:thumbup: I agree the only thing I said which could have been taken in a bad way was the comment I just posted now to Gail, but I was been genuine and honestly meant what I said :shrug: something not right :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So on a lighter note :hugs:................it was payday today :thumbup: and I promised myself just ONE more splurge :dohh: So I have been lurking and mooching around and I just purchased a fertility and preganacy spell and Rose Quartz spell package from mia angel :happydance: Well it wasnt JUST ONE MORE exactly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but I couldnt resist :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

strawberry19 said:


> hmm just means somebody if going round saying things.. if i remember rightly i had an email back from sandra after her reading saying someone had told her i wasnt happy with it.. i was fine with it by the way!! and so did a few other ladies so something dodgy is going on

i also had a meail from sandra saying if i wasnt happy she willl refucnt me but guess what not heard anything bacl:growlmad:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: girl you are too much... lol Maybe I'll try for another reading or spell next month... I'm out this month... JULY is lookin really good ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> So on a lighter note :hugs:................it was payday today :thumbup: and I promised myself just ONE more splurge :dohh: So I have been lurking and mooching around and I just purchased a fertility and preganacy spell and Rose Quartz spell package from mia angel :happydance: Well it wasnt JUST ONE MORE exactly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but I couldnt resist :winkwink:

:haha: its payday for me too but im being good im taking faith in two readings that say the same thing just need this cycle to begin!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> So on a lighter note :hugs:................it was payday today :thumbup: and I promised myself just ONE more splurge :dohh: So I have been lurking and mooching around and I just purchased a fertility and preganacy spell and Rose Quartz spell package from mia angel :happydance: Well it wasnt JUST ONE MORE exactly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but I couldnt resist :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: its payday for me too but im being good im taking faith in two readings that say the same thing just need this cycle to begin!Click to expand...

I am beyond help :rofl: lock me up and throw away the key!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> So on a lighter note :hugs:................it was payday today :thumbup: and I promised myself just ONE more splurge :dohh: So I have been lurking and mooching around and I just purchased a fertility and preganacy spell and Rose Quartz spell package from mia angel :happydance: Well it wasnt JUST ONE MORE exactly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but I couldnt resist :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: its payday for me too but im being good im taking faith in two readings that say the same thing just need this cycle to begin!Click to expand...
> 
> I am beyond help :rofl: lock me up and throw away the key!Click to expand...

do you want nice padded walls too? i knwo the perfect place:haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

You ladies are too much! I guess I fall right into that same catagory. I am ready to purchase more readings......
As far as Sandra is concerned, I had asked her about the reading she gave me a while ago and I sent it on the 10th. She just responded the other day saying she would clarify it and that she was bogged down. So I guess we will see.......
Off to look at Gails site to see what I can get into.... LOL! :blush:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Sandra will answer soon, sounds like she is mega swamped... I really like her, shes so nice and helpful... :)

Hey I was thinking the same, nice padded room. but I prefer a window... lol

Me and OH are on speaking terms... I wonder IF I can lure him over... I'm ov... hehehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> So on a lighter note :hugs:................it was payday today :thumbup: and I promised myself just ONE more splurge :dohh: So I have been lurking and mooching around and I just purchased a fertility and preganacy spell and Rose Quartz spell package from mia angel :happydance: Well it wasnt JUST ONE MORE exactly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but I couldnt resist :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: its payday for me too but im being good im taking faith in two readings that say the same thing just need this cycle to begin!Click to expand...
> 
> I am beyond help :rofl: lock me up and throw away the key!Click to expand...
> 
> do you want nice padded walls too? i knwo the perfect place:haha:Click to expand...

YES PLEASE THAT WOULD BE PERFECT! I NEED HELP FOR MY OWN SANITY TTC IS EVAPOURATING WHAT LITTLE I HAD LEFT :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> You ladies are too much! I guess I fall right into that same catagory. I am ready to purchase more readings......
> As far as Sandra is concerned, I had asked her about the reading she gave me a while ago and I sent it on the 10th. She just responded the other day saying she would clarify it and that she was bogged down. So I guess we will see.......
> Off to look at Gails site to see what I can get into.... LOL! :blush:

OOOOOOOOOOOH I hope she gets back real soon, am waiting on info from Sandra too but havent even had an email saying `will get back just real busy` its only what I am understanding from you Ladies on here! Although now I have my Mia spells undergoing and am sure Sandra will be in touch as soon as! Cant Wait!:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :wave: Sandra will answer soon, sounds like she is mega swamped... I really like her, shes so nice and helpful... :)
> 
> Hey I was thinking the same, nice padded room. but I prefer a window... lol
> 
> Me and OH are on speaking terms... I wonder IF I can lure him over... I'm ov... hehehe

LURE LURE LURE LURE LURE! :haha: THINK :baby: & :bfp:

IT ONLY TAKE ONE/OR TWO LITTLE :spermy: AND A QUICK :sex: :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :wave: Sandra will answer soon, sounds like she is mega swamped... I really like her, shes so nice and helpful... :)
> 
> Hey I was thinking the same, nice padded room. but I prefer a window... lol
> 
> Me and OH are on speaking terms... I wonder IF I can lure him over... I'm ov... hehehe

I am such a naughty girl................how shocking! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## frogger3240

happilytrying said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> My baby predictions are as follows:
> 
> Gail - :bfp: June/July :blue:
> 
> Anne Marie - :bfp: August :blue:
> 
> Jennifer - :bfp: July :blue:
> 
> Hope they are right
> 
> got your information added hun sorry it took me a while to do it...glad your here with us...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :DClick to expand...

your welcome....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Frogger if you can add mine that would be great.
> Jenny- Aug/Sept :bfp: twins :blue: :pink:
> Gail- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Anne Marie- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Sandra- July/ :bfp: :pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
> Amber- Jan 2011/ :bfp: :yellow:
> Cheri- Aug/ :bfp: :pink:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> got yours added to hun....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Sorry you have been so busy! I know I have missed you! :hugs:Click to expand...

your welcome hun....awww I have missed you also...thanks for missing me....:winkwink::hugs: what have you been up to?...I'm just now sitting on the couch relaxing from a long days work....I was sooo ready for the weekend to start....did you have a good week....


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :flower:
> 
> Hope Everyone has a good weekend... I'm heading to the Lake... :happydance:

oh cool...hope you have loads of fun at the lake....:thumbup:


----------



## mushmouth

Morning girls!!!

I hope you're all getting that bd pactice in! Lol

I too am still waiting on sandra, but as she didn't put an expected timescale on her site I'll just waiting and probably won't bother checking that email account til Monday now! These forums probably flooded her and doesn't know what's hit her! Lolol blah.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still waiting for af shes obviously decided to be longer this cycle:dohh: off out to view a hall for mums suprise party next june hopefullly by then she will have at least one grnadchild what both me and my sister know how much she wants


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies still waiting for af shes obviously decided to be longer this cycle:dohh: off out to view a hall for mums suprise party next june hopefullly by then she will have at least one grnadchild what both me and my sister know how much she wants

:thumbup: of course she will hon! Me this cycle you next right, thought that was the deal? :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> Morning girls!!!
> 
> I hope you're all getting that bd pactice in! Lol
> 
> I too am still waiting on sandra, but as she didn't put an expected timescale on her site I'll just waiting and probably won't bother checking that email account til Monday now! These forums probably flooded her and doesn't know what's hit her! Lolol blah.

Morning Mushmouth,

Am still waiting too on Sandra! Think she is soooooo bogged down with all her requests, but her readings are def worth the wait :thumbup:


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks madly! I'm still looking forward to it. Poor woman, I bet she's not had time to even think!


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Frogger if you can add mine that would be great.
> Jenny- Aug/Sept :bfp: twins :blue: :pink:
> Gail- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Anne Marie- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Sandra- July/ :bfp: :pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
> Amber- Jan 2011/ :bfp: :yellow:
> Cheri- Aug/ :bfp: :pink:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> got yours added to hun....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Sorry you have been so busy! I know I have missed you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome hun....awww I have missed you also...thanks for missing me....:winkwink::hugs: what have you been up to?...I'm just now sitting on the couch relaxing from a long days work....I was sooo ready for the weekend to start....did you have a good week....Click to expand...


I had a great week. It was very busy too. With this heat, it was a little crazy. :wacko: This weekend is a little busy as well with fathers day tomorrow. Today I am hoping to get to the pool with my oldest daughter and my mom and neice. Try and get some rays......
I hope everyone has a great day! I also ordered a 12 month reading (life and pregnancy) from Gail..... I can't wait until next week to see what she says! :coffee::haha:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Frogger if you can add mine that would be great.
> Jenny- Aug/Sept :bfp: twins :blue: :pink:
> Gail- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Anne Marie- Aug/ :bfp: :blue:
> Sandra- July/ :bfp: :pink: (I am unsure about her reading but she has never got back to me. So I am interpreting this)
> Amber- Jan 2011/ :bfp: :yellow:
> Cheri- Aug/ :bfp: :pink:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> got yours added to hun....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Sorry you have been so busy! I know I have missed you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome hun....awww I have missed you also...thanks for missing me....:winkwink::hugs: what have you been up to?...I'm just now sitting on the couch relaxing from a long days work....I was sooo ready for the weekend to start....did you have a good week....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a great week. It was very busy too. With this heat, it was a little crazy. :wacko: This weekend is a little busy as well with fathers day tomorrow. Today I am hoping to get to the pool with my oldest daughter and my mom and neice. Try and get some rays......
> I hope everyone has a great day! I also ordered a 12 month reading (life and pregnancy) from Gail..... I can't wait until next week to see what she says! :coffee::haha:Click to expand...

good morning hun...hope you have loads of fun at the pool...yep the heat here is crazy also sooooo hot...I might get in our pool today with the kids not sure i'm going to try and get some cleaning around the house done today...my husband is planning on working on cleaning up the yard today and changing my break pads today also...You know I don't know what to get my husband for fathers day...have you gotten your hubby anything yet? have you seen Gails new listings on ebay she has the pregnancy & conception reading I guess its the full reading not the mini one and also her powerful fertility spell:dance: I think its around $14 something I think i'm going to get it I know I have gotten the fertility boost spell but its not as strong as her fertility spell one...and for the pregancy and conception reading it will tell me if I have anymore children I know that the mini one didn't share that information...I guess I need to go and start cooking breakfast:munch: and get started on cleaning up my house :dishes::laundry::hangwashing:I will try and catch up with you later tonight if your going to be on...have a wonderful day hun...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

mushmouth said:


> Morning girls!!!
> 
> I hope you're all getting that bd pactice in! Lol
> 
> I too am still waiting on sandra, but as she didn't put an expected timescale on her site I'll just waiting and probably won't bother checking that email account til Monday now! These forums probably flooded her and doesn't know what's hit her! Lolol blah.

good morning hun how are you doing?...I hope your not having to wait much longer for your sandra reading....hope you get it soon and can't wait to hear what she tells you...:winkwink:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am not sure what I am getting my husband. He gets anything he wants and we just went out last weekend and got a lot of stuff for him then. My middle daughter got hiim some reeses peanut butter bups (Which he loves) and a card. I am not sure what the other 2 got him. :shrug: I will go out tonight and see what I can do. :blush: Nothing like the last minute shopper! :blush: 
I hope you enjoy your day! :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

frogger3240 said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!!!
> 
> I hope you're all getting that bd pactice in! Lol
> 
> I too am still waiting on sandra, but as she didn't put an expected timescale on her site I'll just waiting and probably won't bother checking that email account til Monday now! These forums probably flooded her and doesn't know what's hit her! Lolol blah.
> 
> good morning hun how are you doing?...I hope your not having to wait much longer for your sandra reading....hope you get it soon and can't wait to hear what she tells you...:winkwink:Click to expand...

hey hun, I'm good! Finally into ttc after the mc! Whooop 

I really can't wait too see what she says either, I'm quite impatient! Lol hope you're having a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

mushmouth said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!!!
> 
> I hope you're all getting that bd pactice in! Lol
> 
> I too am still waiting on sandra, but as she didn't put an expected timescale on her site I'll just waiting and probably won't bother checking that email account til Monday now! These forums probably flooded her and doesn't know what's hit her! Lolol blah.
> 
> good morning hun how are you doing?...I hope your not having to wait much longer for your sandra reading....hope you get it soon and can't wait to hear what she tells you...:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun, I'm good! Finally into ttc after the mc! Whooop
> 
> I really can't wait too see what she says either, I'm quite impatient! Lol hope you're having a good weekend! :hugs:Click to expand...


so sorry hun about your mc :hugs: yep I'm the same I'm quite impatient myself I just bought the pregnancy anc conception reading & fertility spell from gail off of ebay and I know she doesn't work during the weekends so i know I have to wait until this coming up week to hear from her about it all so see that is killing me to wait also I know she has been sooo spot on with my mini reading with the stuff that she has picked up on and I'm soo excited to see what she tells me if I will have more children in the future and see if anything might have changed since last reading...hope you also have a great weekend to hun...:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies how are you all? I wish it were pay day for me... got another week :( booo. Not that I need another reading mind... :| I'm feeling sort of confident about this cycle sometimes, and sometimes I'm thinking I'm imagining things. Some of my symptoms are so there though, then sometimes nothing... I'm due either wednesday, thursday or friday at the latest, today I am 10dpo and I used an OV stick, the line on it was like the line you get when you're getting towards the surge... so I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if it's darker, it may encourage me to buy a HPT, but I'm into my overdraft now until tuesday and don't know if i can bare to spend money I don't really have... When it may be just all in my head :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? I wish it were pay day for me... got another week :( booo. Not that I need another reading mind... :| I'm feeling sort of confident about this cycle sometimes, and sometimes I'm thinking I'm imagining things. Some of my symptoms are so there though, then sometimes nothing... I'm due either wednesday, thursday or friday at the latest, today I am 10dpo and I used an OV stick, the line on it was like the line you get when you're getting towards the surge... so I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if it's darker, it may encourage me to buy a HPT, but I'm into my overdraft now until tuesday and don't know if i can bare to spend money I don't really have... When it may be just all in my head :(

Hi hon,

Am hoping this is a positive sign for your BFP! :thumbup:

Tell me about it.....skint this month already,catching up after an expensive few months :dohh: 

I was checking out my readings and I think I am worthy of the crown `BABY PREDICTION ADDICTION`:rofl::rofl::rofl: this is what I have purchased so far:

Readings from:
Jenny 
Gail x2
Anne-Marie
Amber
Sandra x2
Mary

A spell from the real green witch

Two spells and a rose quartz stone which has a spell cast upon it from Mia-Angel

and I have recently been for a reading with my regular psychic reader Diane

I think this is everything.................am not sure I need anymore :headspin:


----------



## nevertogether

wow madly :shock: haha


----------



## mushmouth

Wow madly!!! Lolol

any word from your second sandra Reading?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> wow madly :shock: haha

The worst thing is this is how they stand on which cycle I will concieve:


May 
Sandra :nope:

June WHICH IS THIS CYCLE
Sandra
Gail
Diane

July 
Jenny
Anne-Marie
Diane

August
Anne-Marie
Amber

AM STILL WAITING ON MARYS READING......SO WONDERING IF THIS WILL SWING IT EITHER WAY :wacko:

TOTALLY MADNESS I KNOW! AND IT JUST OCCURED IF SHE PREDICTS AUGUST THATS 3 A PIECE AND I WILL NEED ANOTHER READING :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> Wow madly!!! Lolol
> 
> any word from your second sandra Reading?

DO YOU MEAN MY 3RD SANDRA READING :haha:

BUT NO NOT A WORD! FORGOT TO ADD THAT ONE TO MY LIST :dohh:


----------



## mushmouth

Hahahah oh dear it's worse than I thought... Your THIRD! Lol bless. Me either but it's no time compared to you


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh dear...................got marys reading................and it says i will fall pregnant in next 9 months with a little boy ?!?!?!?!?!?!

Then a girl 4yrs later then a boy 5yrs after that! So four children in total yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dh will get a shock we are planning that #2 will complete our family?

Not sure what i think other than the reading was really lovely...........i have asked a few q`s so just waiting for reply!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all just had a bbq in the cold lol hope all are well xx


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> wow madly :shock: haha
> 
> The worst thing is this is how they stand on which cycle I will concieve:
> 
> 
> May
> Sandra :nope:
> 
> June WHICH IS THIS CYCLE
> Sandra
> Gail
> Diane
> 
> July
> Jenny
> Anne-Marie
> Diane
> 
> August
> Anne-Marie
> Amber
> 
> AM STILL WAITING ON MARYS READING......SO WONDERING IF THIS WILL SWING IT EITHER WAY :wacko:
> 
> TOTALLY MADNESS I KNOW! AND IT JUST OCCURED IF SHE PREDICTS AUGUST THATS 3 A PIECE AND I WILL NEED ANOTHER READING :haha:Click to expand...

hoping that this is your cycle hun to get your BFP....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh dear...................got marys reading................and it says i will fall pregnant in next 9 months with a little boy ?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Then a girl 4yrs later then a boy 5yrs after that! So four children in total yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dh will get a shock we are planning that #2 will complete our family?
> 
> Not sure what i think other than the reading was really lovely...........i have asked a few q`s so just waiting for reply!

wow 9 months later....:nope:maybe that lady doesn't know what she is talking about....... no its this cycle hun for you I feel it.....


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> evening all just had a bbq in the cold lol hope all are well xx

hi hun, how are you doing?...yummy bbq....sounds good....its been sooo hot here...:shrug:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hey there everyone - I want to blame all of you for getting me started on my addiction to TTC predictions :rofl:
I got my first one from Gail four days ago, and have reread it a million times. She said I would conceive at the end of August (like, in two cycles? Really?!), and she also touched on a couple things that convinced me. She mentioned a male spirit with the initial J (my grandfather whom I never met, but have always felt a connection with - hard to explain), and she mentioned that I was worried about the thought of not having children. Ok, I know that seems generic when I put it like that, as anyone asking her for a TTC prediction would obviously WANT children, but it was something DH and I were discussing the night I ordered my prediction. He and I were discussing how aggressively to TTC, and I told him I was worried that this wouldn't be an easy road, that we wouldn't be successful. 
So, I also have pending predictions from Jenny and Sandra. :yipee: Damn you all, I'm jumping on the boat!


----------



## frogger3240

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hey there everyone - I want to blame all of you for getting me started on my addiction to TTC predictions :rofl:
> I got my first one from Gail four days ago, and have reread it a million times. She said I would conceive at the end of August (like, in two cycles? Really?!), and she also touched on a couple things that convinced me. She mentioned a male spirit with the initial J (my grandfather whom I never met, but have always felt a connection with - hard to explain), and she mentioned that I was worried about the thought of not having children. Ok, I know that seems generic when I put it like that, as anyone asking her for a TTC prediction would obviously WANT children, but it was something DH and I were discussing the night I ordered my prediction. He and I were discussing how aggressively to TTC, and I told him I was worried that this wouldn't be an easy road, that we wouldn't be successful.
> So, I also have pending predictions from Jenny and Sandra. :yipee: Damn you all, I'm jumping on the boat!

:happydance:welcome to the group hun...we are soooo glad that your here with us...lol...you can blame us all you want hun...we take the blame..for making you want to do the baby perdictions its just so hard to stay away from them:haha: sounds like a great reading from Gail hun when she sent mine I was totally shocked at what she picked up on..it really touched my heart....can't wait to see what Jenny and Sandra say for ya...sending you lots of hugs your way hun...:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hey there everyone - I want to blame all of you for getting me started on my addiction to TTC predictions :rofl:
> I got my first one from Gail four days ago, and have reread it a million times. She said I would conceive at the end of August (like, in two cycles? Really?!), and she also touched on a couple things that convinced me. She mentioned a male spirit with the initial J (my grandfather whom I never met, but have always felt a connection with - hard to explain), and she mentioned that I was worried about the thought of not having children. Ok, I know that seems generic when I put it like that, as anyone asking her for a TTC prediction would obviously WANT children, but it was something DH and I were discussing the night I ordered my prediction. He and I were discussing how aggressively to TTC, and I told him I was worried that this wouldn't be an easy road, that we wouldn't be successful.
> So, I also have pending predictions from Jenny and Sandra. :yipee: Damn you all, I'm jumping on the boat!

Welcome! :hi: I know, it is rather addicting! I have done a few..... :blush: But Gail's (for me) has been the best, spot on! And I have had 3 readings from her (forth one in the making right now! :blush:) She mentioned my grandmothers, my aunt, and my father. She also said my dad's name in the initial reading!!!!!!!!!! Scary.... So my trust is in Gail.
Good luck and I hope you reading stands to be true! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither


----------



## faerieprozac

I've got between 3 and 5 days I think until AF shows her face... not feeling too positive now :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I've got between 3 and 5 days I think until AF shows her face... not feeling too positive now :(

pma and baby dist your way xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither

Coule this be your cycle? Good luck to you and bunches of baby :dust: to you! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither
> 
> Coule this be your cycle? Good luck to you and bunches of baby :dust: to you! :hugs:Click to expand...

nope havent dtd this cycle do to the onfectin etc so we are pinning our hopes on this new cycle thats due any day now have the cramps shes just being slow arriving lol thank you and :dust: to you too xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in...............Thanks Frogger I think 9mths is a little WRONG too :thumbup:...........The only info I gave was my full name, dob, email address, that I was married, had a child and wasnt currently pregnant! I emailed back asking for it to be narrowed down any and also stated that I was a little surprised at 4 children as we already have DS and its taken me nearly 3 1/2 yrs to persuade DH to try for #2 and that #2 will complete our family. She emailed back today that she is 99% sure I will fall pregnant at the end of December and that we will def have more kids and it will be with DH (was wondering if our future did not lay together!) cause although I would gladly embrace more if more should come along I would be happy to settle for 2. She said she can see it,sense it and spirits tell her! Am not sure what I think...........she sounds like a lovely lady and the reading was very nice but she is the only one to predict later rather than sooner? :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither

Hi hon,

sorry still no witch and amber reading.......double blah!

I just got a email from sandra saying she will be on with my reading today and that she apologises just been really busy............I know it will be worth the wait :happydance:

Feeling great..........:sex: last night, getting in some practice for ov and am guna start poas tomorrow :haha: We are guna get that eggy this month!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've emailed Sandra about her special offer £10 fertility and conception reading. She also offers one extra reading of your choice in the package. I have 2 rescue dogs and one of them I have no history for so would be amazing to have one of her pet readings. I'm very excited to hear back from her about getting one :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've emailed Sandra about her special offer £10 fertility and conception reading. She also offers one extra reading of your choice in the package. I have 2 rescue dogs and one of them I have no history for so would be amazing to have one of her pet readings. I'm very excited to hear back from her about getting one :)

Sounds great and will def be worth every single penny hon :thumbup: Sandra is amazing.......lots of positive PMA she has my :bfp: prediction correct :happydance:


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh madly I might check my mail to see if anythin came from sandra x


----------



## mumoffive

I got my reading. It was not like the other ones i have had. Far more personalised and a lot more detail just for £3.00. I would say definetly worth it. She made you feel that you were not just one of hundreds getting in touch with her. I really liked her reading. It might be rubbish..i suppose only time will tell.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> Oooh madly I might check my mail to see if anythin came from sandra x

Any news :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mumoffive said:


> I got my reading. It was not like the other ones i have had. Far more personalised and a lot more detail just for £3.00. I would say definetly worth it. She made you feel that you were not just one of hundreds getting in touch with her. I really liked her reading. It might be rubbish..i suppose only time will tell.

Sandra is great.....I cant recommend her enough!


----------



## nevertogether

my sandra reading predicted a september conception, however i won't see DH in september. she did say i had a :bfp: connected to july though, which will be the month i get a :bfp: (this cycle) if it happens. :shrug:


----------



## mushmouth

I have my Reading! Just going to read it again and will pick out the key info x


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sandra said May for BFP, conception or birth in my previous reading. She also said 3rd month or 3rd of a month would mean something along with December (OH bday + Gail said 2nd BFP around Nov, so ould be linked to December also). She also said 3 babies for me in total (same as Gail). Her reading was spot on about me and OH and the tarot cards summed me right up. Definitely excited to purchase the £10 option. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> my sandra reading predicted a september conception, however i won't see DH in september. she did say i had a :bfp: connected to july though, which will be the month i get a :bfp: (this cycle) if it happens. :shrug:

PMA.....YOU WILL GET YOUR :bfp: THIS CYCLE HON:thumbup:


----------



## mushmouth

Sandra has said for me, the baby I mc'd was a boy (I felt it was a boy tbf) next we'll have a girl, concieved late august, possibly 28th! Being born either 7th may or June, and I'll have a bump at christmas. She mentioned hubbys grandma watching over me though I never met her (there's an old black and White pic if her at MILs and always felt it watching me!) then a year after the girl, a baby boy that will look very very like hubby, the poor thing.

She focused a lot on being a happy, stable family, which is what I desire more than anything!

The only thing I didn't feel rang true was her saying hub wasn't afraid to shed a tear, which is totally not him. The rest is ok. I'm going to email her back tomorrow for some clarification on a few points though! So august conception = september bfp with a girl! Followed by a boy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> I have my Reading! Just going to read it again and will pick out the key info x

:happydance: CANT WAIT TO HEAR WHAT SHE SAYS :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This is my favourite part of my Sandra readings:

This is showing me where you have a lot of determination , a lot of spirit when it comes to wanting to be a mother , i feel that its something that is in your bones , built into you , always been there in a sense. Your soul in a sense longs to do this ,you love the celebrations around children, the fun, the energy , the chance for you to embrace child hood again as well, yet nurture and bring joy to another

This is totally ME!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> Sandra has said for me, the baby I mc'd was a boy (I felt it was a boy tbf) next we'll have a girl, concieved late august, possibly 28th! Being born either 7th may or June, and I'll have a bump at christmas. She mentioned hubbys grandma watching over me though I never met her (there's an old black and White pic if her at MILs and always felt it watching me!) then a year after the girl, a baby boy that will look very very like hubby, the poor thing.
> 
> She focused a lot on being a happy, stable family, which is what I desire more than anything!
> 
> The only thing I didn't feel rang true was her saying hub wasn't afraid to shed a tear, which is totally not him. The rest is ok. I'm going to email her back tomorrow for some clarification on a few points though! So august conception = september bfp with a girl! Followed by a boy

:happydance: SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT READING HON! :happydance:


----------



## mushmouth

MADLYTTC said:


> This is my favourite part of my Sandra readings:
> 
> This is showing me where you have a lot of determination , a lot of spirit when it comes to wanting to be a mother , i feel that its something that is in your bones , built into you , always been there in a sense. Your soul in a sense longs to do this ,you love the celebrations around children, the fun, the energy , the chance for you to embrace child hood again as well, yet nurture and bring joy to another
> 
> This is totally ME!


That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> This is my favourite part of my Sandra readings:
> 
> This is showing me where you have a lot of determination , a lot of spirit when it comes to wanting to be a mother , i feel that its something that is in your bones , built into you , always been there in a sense. Your soul in a sense longs to do this ,you love the celebrations around children, the fun, the energy , the chance for you to embrace child hood again as well, yet nurture and bring joy to another
> 
> This is totally ME!
> 
> 
> That's beautiful!!!!Click to expand...

Gives me goosebumps hon..........I have always only ever wanted to be a mummy and look upon it as my vocation in life......I didnt have such a great life at home when growing up, my upbringing was severly strict and I had to grow up quickly so to speak and didnt get much chance to just be a child. I give my all to DS (and will also to any other childr/ren I have!) I feel the utter need to do absolutely everything and experience everything with him. I want to give him the life I feel I missed out on a little and will do everything to ensure he gets that.........halloween, his birthday and christmas is a :wacko: time in our household I totally go overboard with the celebration of it all! he`s not spoilt he just has a fun mummy!


----------



## mushmouth

She totally summed you up then! My upbringing was tough so the stable family life HEAVEN!!! Lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> she totally summed you up then! My upbringing was tough so the stable family life heaven!!! Lol

family life is sooooooooooo fun i never knew it until i met dh and even more so until we had ds ! This is why i am adamant we will have #2 and i will never give up.....i am meant to be a mummy!


----------



## mushmouth

You go girl! PMA all the way!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Awwwwwww thanks hon, the only way is up!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol

loving the new siggy hon! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol
> 
> loving the new siggy hon! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thankies:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

did you make that yourself? it rocks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> did you make that yourself? it rocks

yeh i did lol


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither
> 
> Coule this be your cycle? Good luck to you and bunches of baby :dust: to you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither
> 
> Coule this be your cycle? Good luck to you and bunches of baby :dust: to you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> nope havent dtd this cycle do to the onfectin etc so we are pinning our hopes on this new cycle thats due any day now have the cramps shes just being slow arriving lol thank you and :dust: to you too xxClick to expand...

oh ok well hopefully Lindsey your cycle will start very soon hun so that you can get busy with making a baby...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today? still waiting on af to show up to get into my next cycle:dohh: still no amber reading neither
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> sorry still no witch and amber reading.......double blah!
> 
> I just got a email from sandra saying she will be on with my reading today and that she apologises just been really busy............I know it will be worth the wait :happydance:
> 
> Feeling great..........:sex: last night, getting in some practice for ov and am guna start poas tomorrow :haha: We are guna get that eggy this month!Click to expand...

oh cool can't wait to see what sandra says....:happydance: and how long has it been since you bought the reading from Amber?...


----------



## frogger3240

mumoffive said:


> I got my reading. It was not like the other ones i have had. Far more personalised and a lot more detail just for £3.00. I would say definetly worth it. She made you feel that you were not just one of hundreds getting in touch with her. I really liked her reading. It might be rubbish..i suppose only time will tell.

who did you get your reading from hun?


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> my sandra reading predicted a september conception, however i won't see DH in september. she did say i had a :bfp: connected to july though, which will be the month i get a :bfp: (this cycle) if it happens. :shrug:

oh I'm sooooo hoping you get it this cycle hun..woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

mushmouth said:


> I have my Reading! Just going to read it again and will pick out the key info x

oh cool...:happydance::happydance: can't wait to see what she tells you hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

mushmouth said:


> Sandra has said for me, the baby I mc'd was a boy (I felt it was a boy tbf) next we'll have a girl, concieved late august, possibly 28th! Being born either 7th may or June, and I'll have a bump at christmas. She mentioned hubbys grandma watching over me though I never met her (there's an old black and White pic if her at MILs and always felt it watching me!) then a year after the girl, a baby boy that will look very very like hubby, the poor thing.
> 
> She focused a lot on being a happy, stable family, which is what I desire more than anything!
> 
> The only thing I didn't feel rang true was her saying hub wasn't afraid to shed a tear, which is totally not him. The rest is ok. I'm going to email her back tomorrow for some clarification on a few points though! So august conception = september bfp with a girl! Followed by a boy

sounds lovely...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> This is my favourite part of my Sandra readings:
> 
> This is showing me where you have a lot of determination , a lot of spirit when it comes to wanting to be a mother , i feel that its something that is in your bones , built into you , always been there in a sense. Your soul in a sense longs to do this ,you love the celebrations around children, the fun, the energy , the chance for you to embrace child hood again as well, yet nurture and bring joy to another
> 
> This is totally ME!

awww that sounds lovely hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol

lindsey love your new siggy.....are you waiting on a Amber reading?...or who?..hope you get it soon hun..and hoping that your AF shows soon hun...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol
> 
> lindsey love your new siggy.....are you waiting on a Amber reading?...or who?..hope you get it soon hun..and hoping that your AF shows soon hun...:hugs:Click to expand...

amber hun i havnt had a reply since i sent the money


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol
> 
> lindsey love your new siggy.....are you waiting on a Amber reading?...or who?..hope you get it soon hun..and hoping that your AF shows soon hun...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> amber hun i havnt had a reply since i sent the moneyClick to expand...

when did you purchase the reading from Amber?...has she even sent you an email saying that she might be backed up or anything?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol
> 
> lindsey love your new siggy.....are you waiting on a Amber reading?...or who?..hope you get it soon hun..and hoping that your AF shows soon hun...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> amber hun i havnt had a reply since i sent the moneyClick to expand...
> 
> when did you purchase the reading from Amber?...has she even sent you an email saying that she might be backed up or anything?Click to expand...

over a week ago now nope nothing


----------



## Charlotteee

Erm i think jenny was right for me. faint pos tonight. testin again tomorrow x


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies sooooooo hot just had to have a mad dash round the hopuse tryna find a catalouge :dohh: still no reading and still no af got bored and made myself a new siggy image lol
> 
> lindsey love your new siggy.....are you waiting on a Amber reading?...or who?..hope you get it soon hun..and hoping that your AF shows soon hun...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> amber hun i havnt had a reply since i sent the moneyClick to expand...
> 
> when did you purchase the reading from Amber?...has she even sent you an email saying that she might be backed up or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> over a week ago now nope nothingClick to expand...

oh wow that is a long while...I would be emailing her right back to see when she might have it ready for you...


----------



## frogger3240

Charlotteee said:


> Erm i think jenny was right for me. faint pos tonight. testin again tomorrow x

wow...congratulations hun...share your pics here with us if you can hun...would love to see them...woohoo!!! that is awesome...and thats wonderful that Jenny is correct for you...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

So I got my Sandra reading today, and to be honest, I can't say that I feel as strong a connection with her as I did Gail. A lot of what she said did not make sense or ring true for me...
She said she sees October being significant, especially the beginning (DH and I both have early October bdays?), as well as June, either a name or the month. She also sees 4 (!) children, 3 boys. Also said she keeps getting the number 1 and the number 20. Plus some other stuff that just generally didn't make sense.
Don't get me wrong, it was a thorough reading - I just don't feel that it applies to me at this point. We're only going to have two children, we decided; and some other specific points she mentioned (Manchester? Someone into football? - neither of these apply to myself or DH) just didn't click with me.

Waiting on Jenny's prediction (I ordered Jenny Friday, and Sandra Saturday - got Sandra's today - Sunday) so we'll see what that says. 
I think I'm going to email Sandra to clear up a couple points...


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Okay, just got my Jenny reading as well...
She says that my BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. It will be a boy, late March, early April.

So everyone is saying boy, and Gail and Jenny are close in dates. So that would be *this* cycle.

Let's see what happens!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no amber reading i give up think wil just ask for money back via paypal if she doesnt contact me soon. i have enough pma from my jenny and gail readings anyway:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

NJAngelAPN said:


> So I got my Sandra reading today, and to be honest, I can't say that I feel as strong a connection with her as I did Gail. A lot of what she said did not make sense or ring true for me...
> She said she sees October being significant, especially the beginning (DH and I both have early October bdays?), as well as June, either a name or the month. She also sees 4 (!) children, 3 boys. Also said she keeps getting the number 1 and the number 20. Plus some other stuff that just generally didn't make sense.
> Don't get me wrong, it was a thorough reading - I just don't feel that it applies to me at this point. We're only going to have two children, we decided; and some other specific points she mentioned (Manchester? Someone into football? - neither of these apply to myself or DH) just didn't click with me.
> 
> Waiting on Jenny's prediction (I ordered Jenny Friday, and Sandra Saturday - got Sandra's today - Sunday) so we'll see what that says.
> I think I'm going to email Sandra to clear up a couple points...

my sandra reading was tottaly away from both me and dh too sais things like i am into ufos:S lol


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww wow charlotteeee have you tested again yet???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Charlotteee said:


> Erm i think jenny was right for me. faint pos tonight. testin again tomorrow x

ohhhhhh hope that line is nice and dark for uyou:happydance::happydance::dust::test:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

got my :bfp: this morning !!

both were right ! :happydance:

wonder if they have both got the gender right too??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Pinksnowball said:


> got my :bfp: this morning !!
> 
> both were right ! :happydance:
> 
> wonder if they have both got the gender right too??

ohhh congrats hun who was it u got readings from?


----------



## mushmouth

Pinksnowball said:


> got my :bfp: this morning !!
> 
> both were right ! :happydance:
> 
> wonder if they have both got the gender right too??

Argh! congratulations!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lindseyanne said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> got my :bfp: this morning !!
> 
> both were right ! :happydance:
> 
> wonder if they have both got the gender right too??
> 
> ohhh congrats hun who was it u got readings from?Click to expand...

jenny and Gail xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i hope gail is right on mine :happydance: CONGRATS pinksnowball!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Pinksnowball said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> got my :bfp: this morning !!
> 
> both were right ! :happydance:
> 
> wonder if they have both got the gender right too??
> 
> ohhh congrats hun who was it u got readings from?Click to expand...
> 
> jenny and Gail xxxClick to expand...

eeeeek that makes me even more poistive for mine this next cycle:happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats to all BFPs :)


----------



## nevertogether

i've been thinking of getting another gail reading, do any of you all recommend one?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> i've been thinking of getting another gail reading, do any of you all recommend one?

i really want one too but can't justify it:(


----------



## nevertogether

DH and i have separate bank accounts. He makes his money and I make mine and we help each other when we need to. Which means neither of us really have to justify anything, haha, well me... he usually has to tell me so he doesn't run out and buy something dumb and expensive. :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> DH and i have separate bank accounts. He makes his money and I make mine and we help each other when we need to. Which means neither of us really have to justify anything, haha, well me... he usually has to tell me so he doesn't run out and buy something dumb and expensive. :rofl:

lol we did have seperate but then for sum silly reason decided to go joint now we neveer have any cash left as each spend it on junk or my case readings lol


----------



## nevertogether

that's one good thing about DH being in training, :thumbup:, they are on lock down so the most they spend their money on is poker once a week in the barracks. and DH usually wins! they aren't allowed to go anywhere else at all. barracks and work.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> that's one good thing about DH being in training, :thumbup:, they are on lock down so the most they spend their money on is poker once a week in the barracks. and DH usually wins! they aren't allowed to go anywhere else at all. barracks and work.

lol ur so lucky i dont see much of my wages lol


----------



## mushmouth

Girls - whats Gails website addy please? x


----------



## nevertogether

here's to our :bfp:'s and becoming millionaires! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> here's to our :bfp:'s and becoming millionaires! :haha:

:haha::happydance: yep bfps and rich babys lol:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

I know I said I wouldn't, but I think I want another reading... lol... But it's gotta be cheap - any suggestions? I've had four so far, jenny, gail, anne marie and sandra...


----------



## gail123

:hugs:

Congrats hun !!

Ive also had 3 more ladies email me this morning with their predicted June bfp's too seems the June/July baby boom is upon us :)))

GREAT NEWS !! XXXXXXX:happydance:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Yey - I'm holding out hope that you are right for me too gail. You said by July '10 for me, so that would mean either this cycle or the next (providing this one isn't another random longer one for me).

Bring on the summer baby boom :yipee:


----------



## mushmouth

oooh summer baby boom! I want in! lolol

foxy - could you PM me gails website please honeybunches? I feel the need...


----------



## foxyloxy28

:haha: will do


----------



## mushmouth

heheh thanks hon!


----------



## nevertogether

gail predicted me a july :bfp: too which could only be this cycle since i won't see DH again until november. fingers crossed!


----------



## faerieprozac

Any other ladies I can get predictions from? Not just baby predictions I want like, the whole thing?


----------



## gail123

Hi there I offer a package of a full reading plus a pregnancy reading or a pregnancy reading on its own, or a full psychic reading on its own, 

www.psychic123ukreadings.net 

:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

faerieprozac said:


> Any other ladies I can get predictions from? Not just baby predictions I want like, the whole thing?

I found a lady she's very through and in depth, tells you about every aspect of your life, I can't wait to get mine. It was $40.00 but you get alot for that 40.00 :haha: Go to Life Answers and you can get a sample numeralogy report. its free, just fill in your information and you will get an email.. I was shocked by what she said. 

'The Ultimate Life Guide' from Life-Answers by Jill Saint James

Personalized Reports
Basic Numerology Reading
Life Guide
Forecasts
The Life Guide Package
Love and Romance
Compatibility
Career

Check it out... I figured I have paid money for conception predictions, I wanted more info on my life and where its going so I found her... :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Frogger, Could you please change my Gail date to September? I typed it wrong. Thank you! 
Also, I have ordered my 12 month pregnancy/life reading from Gail and I am super excited to get it! 
Congrats to all the :bfp: How great for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

jonnanne - is that the 22.99gbp one? i've been contemplating that one


----------



## jonnanne3

Yeah that is the one. I have done the pregnancy outlook, the spirit connection, and the indepth pregnancy readings. All have been so great, I just needed one more fix! :rofl: :blush: I just feel her genuine kindness. She was spot on with a lot of things, so I really trust her. 
I think you should go for it! It cost me american $34.91. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

where in the indepth pregnancy outloook?


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm waiting for Sandra to get back to me on her special offer readings :wacko: 

Really must stop spending money on these things!

I took my parents for a reading by a local medium (clairevoyant) sp? just before xmas and it was fab, but as he only sees spirit messages and doesn't hear them, it took a while to interpret and it related mostly to my parents. Only a brief bit about my future career etc.

I really want to get a mediumship reading done, but would be really disappointed if the person I wanted to hear from didn't come through.

Decisions, decisions :haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

nevertogether said:


> where in the indepth pregnancy outloook?

What do you mean? Sorry! :blush::shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

"indepth pregnancy readings" you said you got this from gail. i was just wondering which one it was?


----------



## jonnanne3

One sec and I will go there and tell you which one it is...... brb


----------



## jonnanne3

I guess she doesn't offer it anymore. I just purchased it a couple of weeks ago. It was 14.99. I looked and looked and I can't find it anymore. Hmmmmmm :huh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all just back from orthapedic clinic ive got a anteria knee cap what means a GOOD few mths of physio starting july 6th i never mentions that im ttc so hopefully if i do get preg this cycle then they can change the excersises to suit


----------



## nevertogether

i just got this one from Gail, General Path Psychic Read Plus Preg outlook read. Can't wait to get it! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> i just got this one from Gail, General Path Psychic Read Plus Preg outlook read. Can't wait to get it! :)

ur making me want to get one lol but no monmey this week pft


----------



## jonnanne3

nevertogether said:


> i just got this one from Gail, General Path Psychic Read Plus Preg outlook read. Can't wait to get it! :)

That is the one I ordered on Friday. I am excited to get it too!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm really interested as to what she has to say is in store for me. DH's and i's lives have changed so much this past 1 1/2 years.


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon all just back from orthapedic clinic ive got a anteria knee cap what means a GOOD few mths of physio starting july 6th i never mentions that im ttc so hopefully if i do get preg this cycle then they can change the excersises to suit

I am glad they are working on your leg. I hope the therapy helps! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Should be interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

I ordered my gail one this afternoon! Woohooo


----------



## nevertogether

my gail reading is the only one that i really enjoyed. jenny & cherri were both off on my conception and sandra has said august :bfp: gail is the only one who could possibly be right as i am only seeing DH for 3 days, during my fertile time, at the end of this month. so i'm pretty confident in her readings!


----------



## jonnanne3

:wohoo: Way to go girl! We love Gail here! She is awesome! :happydance: I hope you enjoy your reading!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive only had the conception reading from gail but my god is she good everything she picked up about both me and ben wa samazing seen as all i gace was name and dob:happydance:


----------



## Catwoman83

Hi Nevertogether, Where can I get a Gail reading?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## jonnanne3

Well she was spot on with quite a few things for me. So I really felt the connection with her. She seems to be very genuine.


----------



## jonnanne3

www.psychic123ukreadings.net 
This is Gails site.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wishing you all the best... Heres looking to more :bfp: coming... :) Good Luck and Lots of Baby dust to you all.. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wishing you all the best... Heres looking to more :bfp: coming... :) Good Luck and Lots of Baby dust to you all.. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Right back at cha girl! :hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

Thank you very much for the info Jonnanne3 :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

nevertogether said:


> i just got this one from Gail, General Path Psychic Read Plus Preg outlook read. Can't wait to get it! :)

How much is that one?


----------



## jonnanne3

faerieprozac said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i just got this one from Gail, General Path Psychic Read Plus Preg outlook read. Can't wait to get it! :)
> 
> How much is that one?Click to expand...

22.99. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, what was it like 35.17 US i think


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh maaaan, I can't bring myself to buy anything, i really can't. Suppose I should just wait and see if my next predictions are right first... lol. Come on Jenny being right!! Don't let me down :(


----------



## nevertogether

i couldn't bare not too. just because i only liked my gail reading so far and it's been a while since i got them. i got my jenny and cherri in april, and my gail in may, so i figured it's about time for another one.


----------



## happilytrying

faerieprozac said:


> Oh maaaan, I can't bring myself to buy anything, i really can't. Suppose I should just wait and see if my next predictions are right first... lol. Come on Jenny being right!! Don't let me down :(

I am hoping that my predictions were correct but I am starting to think that I may not get a :bfp: this month :cry: or even earlier next month.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pinksnowball said:


> got my :bfp: this morning !!
> 
> both were right ! :happydance:
> 
> wonder if they have both got the gender right too??



CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP H&H 9MTHS :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

just catching up and checking in....................

Lindsey so glad that your getting you knee issue sorted! :thumbup: reckon they should be able to adapt treatment for your ickle sticky :baby:!

I have had two readings from Gail and say BRING ON THE SUMMER BABYBOOM am def signing up to be a member :happydance:

I need prayers ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I just got my appointment for my scan/transvaginal today (havent had chance to update siggy.....but will!) its on the 19th July I really need to get my BFP before then (hoping for 12th July!) so I can cancel this scan.............................this is my destiny am sure, I did what was asked and now I need the reason to cancel it! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed you won't need the scan :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

foxyloxy28 said:


> Fingers crossed you won't need the scan :)

Thank you so much.....:winkwink:..........my PMA tells me I won`t :shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> Frogger, Could you please change my Gail date to September? I typed it wrong. Thank you!
> Also, I have ordered my 12 month pregnancy/life reading from Gail and I am super excited to get it!
> Congrats to all the :bfp: How great for all of you! :hugs:

changed it for ya instead of august to september hun...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies,

I got my 2nd reading from Gail and it was amazing....(((Thanks Gail))))

here is part of the reading....:happydance:

* I firstly felt a lovely spirit male, who I sense would be connected to your fathers side of the family, and wouldnt not have been a believer in anything psychic or the after life, and he actually spends alot of his 'spirit time' around fields, possibly a farm he loves the feeling of fresh air and he says you need a break from the norm (this is my grandpa my dad's dad he had a farm and loved the outdoors)
she shows me a baby girl almost instantly here, and she says any or all medical areas will be ok and that there is nothing stopping conception at all now, she says this very strongly..She shows 2011 as the birth time, and I see April and May being the birth time here.your daughter is born safe and well, and I see the 6th of May as very highlighted also, she keeps showing me September as significant too, so possibly conception is for that month here.*

THank you soooo much Gail.....:hugs:I'm sooo ready for my baby girl to come to us....sooo excited...and in the first mini pregnancy reading that Gail did for me she only picked up that I would concieve before October 2010 but birth would be in 2011....I'm sooo excited and can't wait to get pregnant and have my beautiful baby girl ....and I'm sooo glad that my grandpa came through and shared ...I miss him dearly...:cry:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies,

I got my 2nd reading from Gail and it was amazing....(((Thanks Gail))))

here is part of the reading....:happydance:

* I firstly felt a lovely spirit male, who I sense would be connected to your fathers side of the family, and wouldnt not have been a believer in anything psychic or the after life, and he actually spends alot of his 'spirit time' around fields, possibly a farm he loves the feeling of fresh air and he says you need a break from the norm (this is my grandpa my dad's dad he had a farm and loved the outdoors)
shows 2011 as the birth time, and I see April and May being the birth time here.your daughter is born safe and well, and I see the 6th of May as very highlighted also, showing me September as significant too, possibly conception is for that month here.*
THank you soooo much Gail.....:hugs:I'm sooo ready for my baby girl to come to us....sooo excited...and in the first mini pregnancy reading that Gail did for me she only picked up that I would concieve before October 2010 but birth would be in 2011....I'm sooo excited and can't wait to get pregnant and have my beautiful baby girl ....and I'm sooo glad that my grandpa came through and shared ...I miss him dearly...:cry:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## nevertogether

oh you make me so anxious to get mine!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wonderful prediction frogger but Gail asks us not to post all information on her predictions.. people copy them and use them etc. just to let ya know...

Cheers... Heres to more :bfp: coming ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i need some pma beggining to think af isnt coming day 35 now for me if i go any longer im not gonna get my prediction :(


----------



## frogger3240

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wonderful prediction frogger but Gail asks us not to post all information on her predictions.. people copy them and use them etc. just to let ya know...
> 
> Cheers... Heres to more :bfp: coming ;)

hun this is some of the reading its Not all of the reading I know about that...:winkwink::thumbup:but thanks for watching out for me...and I did take some more out of it also....


----------



## mushmouth

awww frogger it does look a fabulous reading! I'm so excited to get mine now! lol

:hugs: lindseyanne I take it we're wanitng your AF to arrive ASAP?


----------



## faerieprozac

I just took a superdrug HPT because they are sensitive, BFN... like, the most clear BFN you could ever get. I don't think Jennys got it right for me. I am gutted. I know I need to wait unitl AF but the cramps are proof enough that she's gonna appear in the next few days. 

I don't think I'm ever going to see a BFP again, i've convinced myself my chemical was the only chance I'll have :|


----------



## mushmouth

faerieprozac said:


> I just took a superdrug HPT because they are sensitive, BFN... like, the most clear BFN you could ever get. I don't think Jennys got it right for me. I am gutted. I know I need to wait unitl AF but the cramps are proof enough that she's gonna appear in the next few days.
> 
> I don't think I'm ever going to see a BFP again, i've convinced myself my chemical was the only chance I'll have :|

oh hun, I am so, so sorry :hugs:

you will get your BFP, and a gorgeous healthy baby soon, be strong. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

frogger3240 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful prediction frogger but Gail asks us not to post all information on her predictions.. people copy them and use them etc. just to let ya know...
> 
> Cheers... Heres to more :bfp: coming ;)
> 
> hun this is some of the reading its Not all of the reading I know about that...:winkwink::thumbup:but thanks for watching out for me...and I did take some more out of it also....Click to expand...


Your welcome. I loved your reading... So exciting... Now the wait... GRRRR...

Ladies don't give up hope, it will happen... Got to stay positive and focus on having that beautiful :baby: 

PMA PMA All the Way ... :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> awww frogger it does look a fabulous reading! I'm so excited to get mine now! lol
> 
> :hugs: lindseyanne I take it we're wanitng your AF to arrive ASAP?

yesh lol i been working with babies today:cloud9: my god am i broody so the witch better hurry up!


----------



## tillytum

Hi Ladies, just had a reading back from a psychic on ebay called Psychic Star, it was really fab! Her dates same as many other psychics gave me and she told me something only I knew!!
she is amazing here is her link for ebay !!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Pregnancy-Conception-Reading-/110476300027?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item19b8e68efb


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:dohh: another one... I just purchased it... I'm glad her turn around time is shorter.. Can't wait to see what she says... thank you for the info... :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lindseyanne said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> awww frogger it does look a fabulous reading! I'm so excited to get mine now! lol
> 
> :hugs: lindseyanne I take it we're wanitng your AF to arrive ASAP?
> 
> yesh lol i been working with babies today:cloud9: my god am i broody so the witch better hurry up!Click to expand...

Aww your poor thing... I've never heard of anyone wanting the witch to show up while TTC... Hope your day is going better hun :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

lindseyanne said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> awww frogger it does look a fabulous reading! I'm so excited to get mine now! lol
> 
> :hugs: lindseyanne I take it we're wanitng your AF to arrive ASAP?
> 
> yesh lol i been working with babies today:cloud9: my god am i broody so the witch better hurry up!Click to expand...

I hope she either HURRIES UP! or leaves you a nice BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

There ya go... Thats the spirit!! Think :bfp: :bfp: :haha: I really hope this is your month... I'll catch up with you in a month or two... ;)


----------



## jonnanne3

I had thought about getting another one but I am holding off until I see what happens in the next month or so before I spend anymore money. :blush:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh dear........ that took all of about 5 minutes from reading the post with the link to purchasing! :dohh:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: I did the same thing too... I'm hooked... I just got my brooke7777 reading... I'm so happy A GIRL... conception Aug/Sept this year... woohoo.. I asked her another question and I'm waiting for her email... "biting nails" :haha: 

Hi Kimberly......I have to ask you if you have any other childen, or if you have had any losses. "Children" come up around you....this could refer to "current" children or children "in spirit". If neither, then they could very well be predicting that you will have a total of at least three children in the future! For your upcoming pregnancy, they're showing a GIRL. (with dark hair and very strong personality!) As far as "when", I'm being shown Aug/Sept for conception or when you find out. And there was a dark-haired/light-eyed male around you. Do you know who this may be? (husband, physician?)
Hope to hear of your BFP soon! 
Blessings Brooke


(I'm trying to figure out who this mysterious man is... :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im still waiting for my amber reading


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I AM NOT PURCHASING ANYMORE READINGS.......I WILL NOT CLICK ON THE LINK AND I WILL NOT PURCHASE..............I WILL KEEP MY BABY PREDICITION ADDICTION IN CHECK :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jonnanne3

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I AM NOT PURCHASING ANYMORE READINGS.......I WILL NOT CLICK ON THE LINK AND I WILL NOT PURCHASE..............I WILL KEEP MY BABY PREDICITION ADDICTION IN CHECK :rofl::rofl:

I am right there with you! :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really want another reading by gail but cant afford it this week wages are needed :cry:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Darn you all, I just ordered one from Brooke. :dohh: Almost ordered a Cheri one as well, but figured I'm wait until next month. :haha: So far, I'm still liking Gail the most. We'll see if this is really my month or not....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have extreme PMA for my predictions for this cycle and dont feel the need to purchase anymore! plus I have already had two spells cast and am in process of having three more done, which I think is ample to pretty much guarantee my BFP on 12th July!


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I AM NOT PURCHASING ANYMORE READINGS.......I WILL NOT CLICK ON THE LINK AND I WILL NOT PURCHASE..............I WILL KEEP MY BABY PREDICITION ADDICTION IN CHECK :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am right there with you! :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL....I'm right there with ya on that ....:blush: oh gosh I would love to get another one...I just can't no no no no :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all still no af for me and been kept awake most the night with a stinking headache have just given in and taken some stronger tabs i hate this weather always get headaches:cry:


----------



## mushmouth

Morning Hun - forgive me for bring ignorant but I don't know your story! Is it pods you could be pregnant now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> Morning Hun - forgive me for bring ignorant but I don't know your story! Is it pods you could be pregnant now?

nope as we werenty able to do the deed this cycle due to bv and then thrush so we need next cycle lol


----------



## mushmouth

Aaaaahhh gotcha! Come on AF!!! Lol I
hope turns up quick time chick!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been lookign at my two readings again and said to ben well jenny was wrong as due date/ birthdate she gave was march 2011 and if i fall next cyucle would be april until ben reminded me that id prob have to have a mth early due to my uterus and also my mum never went full term with any of her kids we were all early


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just a quick pop in to catch up...........Lindsey hon I always find you should knock two weeks off edd using lmp due to ov/implantation so this an delivering slightly earlier means you are def still in running babe! so hang in there and am praying AF hurries up for you! 

PMA THOUGHT FOR THE DAY: GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! :thumbup:

xCx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Just a quick pop in to catch up...........Lindsey hon I always find you should knock two weeks off edd using lmp due to ov/implantation so this an delivering slightly earlier means you are def still in running babe! so hang in there and am praying AF hurries up for you!
> 
> PMA THOUGHT FOR THE DAY: GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! :thumbup:
> 
> xCx

thankys im still posiotive just be more positive once im in pain from af lol and then asking myself why on earth i wanted her so bad :haha: thats one of my fave quotes and also when the world says give up hope whispers one more try


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MADLYTTC said:


> Just a quick pop in to catch up...........Lindsey hon I always find you should knock two weeks off edd using lmp due to ov/implantation so this an delivering slightly earlier means you are def still in running babe! so hang in there and am praying AF hurries up for you!
> 
> PMA THOUGHT FOR THE DAY: GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! :thumbup:
> 
> xCx

Yes BUT Me having to wait 2 months is cruciating... :haha:

Have a good day ladies... :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I just got my reading from Gail. It was really interesting. She has the :bfp: dates the same and both with boys. Then my dad came back in mentioning my car and my wheels. I about crapped myself! My husband and I were just talking about my tires and how one is losing air and how the alignment seemed to be pulling to the right. REALLY? Then she mentioned my dad again, saying there is a nosey neighbor peeking in on us and he didn't like the looks of him. Well ther is a guy up the street who is known as being a peeping tom! SCARY! 
She mentioned a lot of old family names and also she mentioned my step dad who passed in 2005.
It was a very good reading. This is why I love this lady. She has a true gift! Whether or not I get pregnant in Aug/Sept, we will see, but the other stuff has been spot on!


----------



## mushmouth

I have my gail reading too! I'll update when I'm on the pc but it was a girl concieved in October first followed by a boy concieved January 2013 I believe! I'll do it fully soon girls x


----------



## nevertogether

my reading by gail was awesome too jonanne. i'm confused though because i got a mini pregnancy reading from her in early may, i believe, and she told me 3 kids the first being a conception before july. which is perfect since i see DH the end of june. this new one says 3 kids, but the first conception in october..when i don't even get to see DH. :shrug: wondering why the first conception changed...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what reading dod u ladies get and how much is it ?


----------



## mushmouth

Froggers could you add these to the front please chick x

Jenny Renny - BFP Month of May for a cycle starting in April - BOY EDD feb '11 
Sandra Gibbs - BFP late august/early sept for a GIRL, followed by a BOY a year later (who looks exactly like his dad)
Gail - BFP October for a GIRL, january 2012 BFP for a BOY (with lots of dark hair and a smiler - like his dad)


Gails reading picked up on my feelings around the MC, and spirit assured me the october BFP is a full term one and not to worry. she also mentioned a lovely male spirit thats always by my side and said "s true change ahead on my " theres a lot of change but its a positive, sent to improve my life :)


----------



## jonnanne3

nevertogether said:


> my reading by gail was awesome too jonanne. i'm confused though because i got a mini pregnancy reading from her in early may, i believe, and she told me 3 kids the first being a conception before july. which is perfect since i see DH the end of june. this new one says 3 kids, but the first conception in october..when i don't even get to see DH. :shrug: wondering why the first conception changed...

I am not sure why that was. Maybe you could ask her and she may clear it up for you. :hugs: What did she say in her reading to you? Did she hit on any key points. 
BTW, she mentioned getting something good in the mail on a Wed, well, I went and checked the mail today and there was a check there from where we over paid the state back in 2002 for $414!!!!!!!!! How cool is that?????????


----------



## jonnanne3

lindseyanne said:


> what reading dod u ladies get and how much is it ?

We got the psychic plus pregnancy reading and it was 22.99 pounds. You should try it..... it was worth it for me! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

whoa yeah right jonanne that's freaking awesome! most of mine was about how i have a lot of good to come in 11, which i hope i do. how i have a hard time trusting, which i do. but that my love & relationship will go very strong and i will be very happy :) she hit on a lot of good points actually, just curious about the pregnancy one. i will ask though :)


----------



## jonnanne3

I would definately ask. She was right on with the other readings I have gotten from her. All saying a boy in May of 2011 and another boy in late 2012. :wohoo:


----------



## nevertogether

i just shot her an e-mail hun asking what changed. she was spot on with the 3 kids she said in both, but the conception changed which makes me nervous.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jonnanne3 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> what reading dod u ladies get and how much is it ?
> 
> We got the psychic plus pregnancy reading and it was 22.99 pounds. You should try it..... it was worth it for me! :hugs:Click to expand...

damn will have to save up a lil from each weeks wages:(


----------



## nevertogether

she did say that something unexpected has happened recently in love and relationship, which it did and was very unexpected, but she said now it has grown to be very rewarding and fulfilling which is so the truth!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Sounds like you got some amazing readings from gail there.......am tempted to buy more I really am but I have already bought so many so am going to wait and see what the next few months bring! On a positive note I recieved my rose quartz stone and fertility pendant from mia-angel today and have begun my part of the spell (need to wait 24hrs to complete!) and in time for my fertile period too! I have extreme PMA now for those two blue/pink (depends on hpt I suppose!) lines


----------



## nevertogether

madly that sounds awesome hun, let this be your cycle! :happydance: and lots and lots of :dust:

gail got back to me jonanne, she said she is going to check and get back with me tomorrow. hopefully this is good news. i was kind of doubtful for a sec! she got so much other thing spot on though that i just needed to confirm with her on the pregnancy.


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hi ladies

I've just my reading back from Psychic Star. Great reading - really nice lady.
She sees August for my BFP - a little boy, with conception around 18th August!
She also sees another little boy in 2012 (same as Gail) and a girl around 2016 (Gail says girl around 2015) Sandra also said 3 babies around same years, but a girl first then a boy and another girl.

She was very good for £10, she gave birth weight, pregnancy aches and pains and baby length.

:) Would definitely recommend. She came back to me within 24 hours :)


----------



## nevertogether

that is awesome foxy! let's hope she is right :thumbup: but would love to be giving you congrats much earlier! :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just my reading back from Psychic Star. Great reading - really nice lady.
> She sees August for my BFP - a little boy, with conception around 18th August!
> She also sees another little boy in 2012 (same as Gail) and a girl around 2016 (Gail says girl around 2015) Sandra also said 3 babies around same years, but a girl first then 2 boys.
> 
> She was very good for £10, she gave birth weight, pregnancy aches and pains and baby length.
> 
> :) Would definitely recommend. She came back to me within 24 hours :)

arghhhh stopppp showing me lol i must not buy more


----------



## foxyloxy28

:rofl: sowwie hun

She was good though! ;)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just my reading back from Psychic Star. Great reading - really nice lady.
> She sees August for my BFP - a little boy, with conception around 18th August!
> She also sees another little boy in 2012 (same as Gail) and a girl around 2016 (Gail says girl around 2015) Sandra also said 3 babies around same years, but a girl first then 2 boys.
> 
> She was very good for £10, she gave birth weight, pregnancy aches and pains and baby length.
> 
> :) Would definitely recommend. She came back to me within 24 hours :)
> 
> arghhhh stopppp showing me lol i must not buy moreClick to expand...

me too hon...............I must keep my temptation and my baby prediction addiciton under control :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

foxyloxy28 said:


> :rofl: sowwie hun
> 
> She was good though! ;)

im must not buy, i must not buy, i must not buy! perhaps i could have a look tho:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just my reading back from Psychic Star. Great reading - really nice lady.
> She sees August for my BFP - a little boy, with conception around 18th August!
> She also sees another little boy in 2012 (same as Gail) and a girl around 2016 (Gail says girl around 2015) Sandra also said 3 babies around same years, but a girl first then 2 boys.
> 
> She was very good for £10, she gave birth weight, pregnancy aches and pains and baby length.
> 
> :) Would definitely recommend. She came back to me within 24 hours :)
> 
> arghhhh stopppp showing me lol i must not buy moreClick to expand...
> 
> me too hon...............I must keep my temptation and my baby prediction addiciton under control :haha:Click to expand...

if my af doesnt come soon both my jenny and gail will be wrong :nope:


----------



## happilytrying

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just my reading back from Psychic Star. Great reading - really nice lady.
> She sees August for my BFP - a little boy, with conception around 18th August!
> She also sees another little boy in 2012 (same as Gail) and a girl around 2016 (Gail says girl around 2015) Sandra also said 3 babies around same years, but a girl first then a boy and another girl.
> 
> She was very good for £10, she gave birth weight, pregnancy aches and pains and baby length.
> 
> :) Would definitely recommend. She came back to me within 24 hours :)

Do you have a link for her?:haha:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Um she was on ebay - another poster gave the link, hang on, I'll have a look at my ebay pruchase :)


Ladies who must not be tempted look away now!! :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110476300027


----------



## happilytrying

foxyloxy28 said:


> Um she was on ebay - another poster gave the link, hang on, I'll have a look at my ebay pruchase :)
> 
> 
> Ladies who must not be tempted look away now!! :)
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110476300027

thank you


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> :rofl: sowwie hun
> 
> She was good though! ;)

I like your box siggy baby perdiction I will have to do me one of those hope its ok to copy ya...:winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

Gail ~ said boy and concieve late july/early august 
Sandra ~said girl and concieve oct/nov 
Did 2 spells one from gail and one from the real green witch


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> madly that sounds awesome hun, let this be your cycle! :happydance: and lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> gail got back to me jonanne, she said she is going to check and get back with me tomorrow. hopefully this is good news. i was kind of doubtful for a sec! she got so much other thing spot on though that i just needed to confirm with her on the pregnancy.

I hope that its just a mistake hun and she still sees the cycle that you and your hubby are able to get together...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

snl41296 said:


> Gail ~ said boy and concieve late july/early august
> Sandra ~said girl and concieve oct/nov
> Did 2 spells one from gail and one from the real green witch

gosh those are different aint' they...well I'm hoping that the Gail reading is correct for you so that you will concieve earlier then what Sandra perdicted for you...and I also have had gail and the real green witch to cast fertility spells for me also...sending you lots of baby dust your way..:dust:


----------



## leelee6284

hi ladies!!
I am totally addicted! i got a jenny reading a couple of days ago and it said BFP in august from a cycle that begins in July with the EDD as April 28th and the birthday as May 2nd and is showing a girl. Today i purchased a sandra, gail, and cheri predictions!!!!! I can't wait to see what they have to say!!!
I do have one question do cheri and gail get in :bfp:touch with you after they recieve payment or do you have to email them on your own? i got a email from sandra asking for a picture and questions, was just wondering if gail and cheri would do the same.
thanks and baby dust to you all!!!!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

They will contact you following paynent hun :)

frogger - of your you make have a predictions box :) I had so many I couldn't fit the in my usual siggy! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all today?


----------



## faerieprozac

Well, Jenny was wrong, think AF has got me. Temp drop this morning and spotting/blood when I wipe. Gutted, feeling really miserable now and I don't know how much I can take of it, two more babies are going to be born around me soon and I want to be happy but all I can feel is dread because I know if i'm not pregnant by then, it's going to break me heart and I hate feeling liek this because I feel like a bad person.


----------



## jonnanne3

faerieprozac said:


> Well, Jenny was wrong, think AF has got me. Temp drop this morning and spotting/blood when I wipe. Gutted, feeling really miserable now and I don't know how much I can take of it, two more babies are going to be born around me soon and I want to be happy but all I can feel is dread because I know if i'm not pregnant by then, it's going to break me heart and I hate feeling liek this because I feel like a bad person.

You are not a bad person hun. You are just like all of us longing for a baby. We all will get it one day. But until then, try and enjoy those precious babies around you. I have been TTC now for a little over 3 years with 4 mc's and I have had 2 neices have 3 babies since I started. Now my oldest is going to be a mom too. I have to swallow everything and bury those feelings in order to be able to enjoy my great nephews and great neice and now my grandson who will be born anytime in the next few weeks. It is something we have to have our moments in private for a hour or so, and then go on like it doesn't bother us. It sucks that we have to see all these people having children around us, but we have to be happy for them too. I know you aren't saying you aren't happy for them. I just wanted to let you know kind of how I cope with it. :hugs::flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Well, Jenny was wrong, think AF has got me. Temp drop this morning and spotting/blood when I wipe. Gutted, feeling really miserable now and I don't know how much I can take of it, two more babies are going to be born around me soon and I want to be happy but all I can feel is dread because I know if i'm not pregnant by then, it's going to break me heart and I hate feeling liek this because I feel like a bad person.

ur not a bad person hun we all feel the same way unfortunatly its just part of ttc tho we can give up and be depressed or we can put ona smile all be it fake at times and carry on knowing that one day that WILL be us with the ikkle babas:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so quiet on here today where are ya all?


----------



## happilytrying

well it's getting close to my testing time. I am VERY nervous I am hoping my predictions are correct. I want to do a twin fertility spell but have no clue of where to go lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Well, Jenny was wrong, think AF has got me. Temp drop this morning and spotting/blood when I wipe. Gutted, feeling really miserable now and I don't know how much I can take of it, two more babies are going to be born around me soon and I want to be happy but all I can feel is dread because I know if i'm not pregnant by then, it's going to break me heart and I hate feeling liek this because I feel like a bad person.

:hugs::hugs: so sorry you feeling down right now hon :hugs::hugs:

Your not a bad person hon and are only experiencing the same feelings as every woman ttc, hell I feel like this everytime a pregnancy is announced/a baby is born and I have my DS! I strongly believe god loves a trier and good things come to those who wait the longest :thumbup: sending you oodles of virtual :hugs: right now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> so quiet on here today where are ya all?

hey hon I`m here, how are you today?

I completed casting my mia-angel spell this eve, I hope I have done it right!:thumbup: 

Me and DH :sex: earlier after ds went to bed.....dh informed me that if we waited until bedtime he would be too knackered as the heat was making him feel soooooo :sleep:.........who said romance was dead :haha: but of course I didnt turn him down :rofl: I except :spermy: from dh however it comes at this time of my cycle ........ afterwards I laid for half hour with my legs raised and cushion under my bum and dh fetched me my book to read......must say this is not how I expected the journey of ttc #2 would be....it was rather domesticated but extremely comical too :dohh:

I feel positive we are doing everything to get our :bfp: on 12th July ...... so now we just need :spermy: to catch the eggy :happydance:

ps the letter I recieved from mia-angel advises me to eat oranges as this can help concieve (I am already aware of vit c intake and dh takes vit supps!) but I thought cant harm and will be purchasing in abundance when we do our weekly shop :haha:


----------



## happilytrying

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so quiet on here today where are ya all?
> 
> hey hon I`m here, how are you today?
> 
> I completed casting my mia-angel spell this eve, I hope I have done it right!:thumbup:
> 
> Me and DH :sex: earlier after ds went to bed.....dh informed me that if we waited until bedtime he would be too knackered as the heat was making him feel soooooo :sleep:.........who said romance was dead :haha: but of course I didnt turn him down :rofl: I except :spermy: from dh however it comes at this time of my cycle ........ afterwards I laid for half hour with my legs raised and cushion under my bum and dh fetched me my book to read......must say this is not how I expected the journey of ttc #2 would be....it was rather domesticated but extremely comical too :dohh:
> 
> I feel positive we are doing everything to get our :bfp: on 12th July ...... so now we just need :spermy: to catch the eggy :happydance:
> 
> ps the letter I recieved from mia-angel advises me to eat oranges as this can help concieve (I am already aware of vit c intake and dh takes vit supps!) but I thought cant harm and will be purchasing in abundance when we do our weekly shop :haha:Click to expand...

who is mia-angle and how do i get in contact with her?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

happilytrying said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so quiet on here today where are ya all?
> 
> hey hon I`m here, how are you today?
> 
> I completed casting my mia-angel spell this eve, I hope I have done it right!:thumbup:
> 
> Me and DH :sex: earlier after ds went to bed.....dh informed me that if we waited until bedtime he would be too knackered as the heat was making him feel soooooo :sleep:.........who said romance was dead :haha: but of course I didnt turn him down :rofl: I except :spermy: from dh however it comes at this time of my cycle ........ afterwards I laid for half hour with my legs raised and cushion under my bum and dh fetched me my book to read......must say this is not how I expected the journey of ttc #2 would be....it was rather domesticated but extremely comical too :dohh:
> 
> I feel positive we are doing everything to get our :bfp: on 12th July ...... so now we just need :spermy: to catch the eggy :happydance:
> 
> ps the letter I recieved from mia-angel advises me to eat oranges as this can help concieve (I am already aware of vit c intake and dh takes vit supps!) but I thought cant harm and will be purchasing in abundance when we do our weekly shop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> who is mia-angle and how do i get in contact with her?Click to expand...

Mia`s on ebay hon......I purchased a fertility spell and a rose quartz stone (seperate items but I bought both about £10 together) The rose quartz stone is cast with a spell and comes with a info leaflet explaining where to put and how to care for....you are meant to carry on person or sleep with under pillow or put at side of bed to henance fertility (I put mine on the shelf above our bed!) The fertility spell is cast and mia sends you a fertility charm to wear as a pendant which is charged with your spell....you have to complete the spell yourself and mia sends you a letter explaining what you must do! (I started wearing my pendant on a chain around my neck today!) the letter tells you that you may be able to feel the heat/charge coming off the pendant and I am not kidding you can feel it....to begin with I thought it was in my head but both my sister and colleague had a feel and you can def feel the heat of the spell! I am excited about this and believe this will help me get my BFP on the 12th July! I am a great believer plus once you do get pregnant mia will cast a protection spell for your baby for free!


----------



## snl41296

MADLYTTC said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so quiet on here today where are ya all?
> 
> hey hon I`m here, how are you today?
> 
> I completed casting my mia-angel spell this eve, I hope I have done it right!:thumbup:
> 
> Me and DH :sex: earlier after ds went to bed.....dh informed me that if we waited until bedtime he would be too knackered as the heat was making him feel soooooo :sleep:.........who said romance was dead :haha: but of course I didnt turn him down :rofl: I except :spermy: from dh however it comes at this time of my cycle ........ afterwards I laid for half hour with my legs raised and cushion under my bum and dh fetched me my book to read......must say this is not how I expected the journey of ttc #2 would be....it was rather domesticated but extremely comical too :dohh:
> 
> I feel positive we are doing everything to get our :bfp: on 12th July ...... so now we just need :spermy: to catch the eggy :happydance:
> 
> ps the letter I recieved from mia-angel advises me to eat oranges as this can help concieve (I am already aware of vit c intake and dh takes vit supps!) but I thought cant harm and will be purchasing in abundance when we do our weekly shop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> who is mia-angle and how do i get in contact with her?Click to expand...
> 
> Mia`s on ebay hon......I purchased a fertility spell and a rose quartz stone (seperate items but I bought both about £10 together) The rose quartz stone is cast with a spell and comes with a info leaflet explaining where to put and how to care for....you are meant to carry on person or sleep with under pillow or put at side of bed to henance fertility (I put mine on the shelf above our bed!) The fertility spell is cast and mia sends you a fertility charm to wear as a pendant which is charged with your spell....you have to complete the spell yourself and mia sends you a letter explaining what you must do! (I started wearing my pendant on a chain around my neck today!) the letter tells you that you may be able to feel the heat/charge coming off the pendant and I am not kidding you can feel it....to begin with I thought it was in my head but both my sister and colleague had a feel and you can def feel the heat of the spell! I am excited about this and believe this will help me get my BFP on the 12th July! I am a great believer plus once you do get pregnant mia will cast a protection spell for your baby for free!Click to expand...

thats awesome I am so excited to get mine


----------



## faerieprozac

On wednesday afternoon I am going to see a psychic lady in person, for a half an hour reading :D OH doesn't know, I think he'd be upset with me and say it's a waste of money ... :| So I feel bad cause I'm not going to tell him, at least not straight away... 

But yeah, my brothers girlfriends mum is a clairevoyant and I asked her on facebook if she knew any in Nottingham, and she's gave me a link to a genuine sounding lady. It's going to be a psychic and tarot reading, so i will get 'spirit' messages and a tarot reading. I definetly feel much better about spending money on this with like, a face to face atmosphere rather than online... Not that anyone on line is faking, I truely believe in Gail, but it's more genuine in person :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so quiet on here today where are ya all?
> 
> hey hon I`m here, how are you today?
> 
> I completed casting my mia-angel spell this eve, I hope I have done it right!:thumbup:
> 
> Me and DH :sex: earlier after ds went to bed.....dh informed me that if we waited until bedtime he would be too knackered as the heat was making him feel soooooo :sleep:.........who said romance was dead :haha: but of course I didnt turn him down :rofl: I except :spermy: from dh however it comes at this time of my cycle ........ afterwards I laid for half hour with my legs raised and cushion under my bum and dh fetched me my book to read......must say this is not how I expected the journey of ttc #2 would be....it was rather domesticated but extremely comical too :dohh:
> 
> I feel positive we are doing everything to get our :bfp: on 12th July ...... so now we just need :spermy: to catch the eggy :happydance:
> 
> ps the letter I recieved from mia-angel advises me to eat oranges as this can help concieve (I am already aware of vit c intake and dh takes vit supps!) but I thought cant harm and will be purchasing in abundance when we do our weekly shop :haha:Click to expand...

thats great hun heres to your 12th iof july:bfp: im still bloody waiting on the witch everytime i think shes oming she doesnt :growlmad:


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds I'd happily send her to you she's given me enough grief the last two days!! Are you usually on long cycles?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds I'd happily send her to you she's given me enough grief the last two days!! Are you usually on long cycles?

i can be anything from 28- 45 so yeh was hoping shed be a short one this mth but shes just teasing me giving me mild cramps then going away again


----------



## faerieprozac

What CD are you on? Honestly, I wish I could help :( x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> What CD are you on? Honestly, I wish I could help :( x

cd 38 today but my af's are effected by stress so as long as im stressed over her coming i doubt i will see her


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Girls,

Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!

I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!

i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!
> 
> i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:Click to expand...

any chance :baby:? I know u had infection but did you bd at all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!
> 
> i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> any chance :baby:? I know u had infection but did you bd at all?Click to expand...

we did once b4 i got my antibitics i think as we thought it had cleaed up on its own so im not too sure if we got any little spermmans inside as thats the day it was stinging me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!
> 
> i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> any chance :baby:? I know u had infection but did you bd at all?Click to expand...
> 
> we did once b4 i got my antibitics i think as we thought it had cleaed up on its own so im not too sure if we got any little spermmans inside as thats the day it was stinging meClick to expand...

then I wouldnt say its impossible hon, stranger things have happened! :thumbup: remember AF symptons can be so close to :baby: too :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!
> 
> i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> any chance :baby:? I know u had infection but did you bd at all?Click to expand...
> 
> we did once b4 i got my antibitics i think as we thought it had cleaed up on its own so im not too sure if we got any little spermmans inside as thats the day it was stinging meClick to expand...
> 
> then I wouldnt say its impossible hon, stranger things have happened! :thumbup: remember AF symptons can be so close to :baby: too :thumbup:Click to expand...

just did a test and :bfn: so its just my stupid body lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!
> 
> i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> any chance :baby:? I know u had infection but did you bd at all?Click to expand...
> 
> we did once b4 i got my antibitics i think as we thought it had cleaed up on its own so im not too sure if we got any little spermmans inside as thats the day it was stinging meClick to expand...
> 
> then I wouldnt say its impossible hon, stranger things have happened! :thumbup: remember AF symptons can be so close to :baby: too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> just did a test and :bfn: so its just my stupid body lolClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs: sorry hon! darn AF whats she bloody playing at :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Sorry AF still messing with you linds......even my promise to pass her off to you doesnt seem to have helped!
> 
> I love going for my psychic lady reading.....I see a lady called Diane roughly every 6months.......I hope you have a fantastic reading hon!
> 
> i have all my other signs of b4 af just no actual af or cramps atm have the sore boobs and ibs down a treat tho:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> any chance :baby:? I know u had infection but did you bd at all?Click to expand...
> 
> we did once b4 i got my antibitics i think as we thought it had cleaed up on its own so im not too sure if we got any little spermmans inside as thats the day it was stinging meClick to expand...
> 
> then I wouldnt say its impossible hon, stranger things have happened! :thumbup: remember AF symptons can be so close to :baby: too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> just did a test and :bfn: so its just my stupid body lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: sorry hon! darn AF whats she bloody playing at :shrug:Click to expand...

i know so rude! she always does this to me have been doc about it and she said its more then likely just stress effecting me


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry AF got you Lindsey... Trust me I'm so used to my body playing games with me... and Stress throws everything out of wack... Its hard not to stress when you want something so bad... :hugs: Hang in there girlie, your time is coming :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopin&Prayin said:


> So sorry AF got you Lindsey... Trust me I'm so used to my body playing games with me... and Stress throws everything out of wack... Its hard not to stress when you want something so bad... :hugs: Hang in there girlie, your time is coming :flower:

she hasnt got me thats the thing im still waiting i want her to come i need her to come!:haha:


----------



## Catwoman83

Hey everyone, Well I have gotten so many readings, I am drained from it...I have gotten at least 4 baby prediction readings from Jenny renny for some reason I have faith in her, even though the last 3 baby predictions didnt happen. I believe It has to do with the 6 month tarot she did for me, it was very specific and very accurate. But the baby readings never came into fruitation. However I am moreso actively trying to conceive now then I was before so hopefully she is on the mark. I got one from Cheri about 2 years ago she said August and a boy and I read somewhere her readings are valid for 2 years well August 2010 would be expiration date. I received so many different stories I dont know what to believe, so I backed away from the readings. If Jenny is wrong this time, I dont feel I will be going back this time around. Has anyone gotten another reading from her after the first was wrong and the second was accurate?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Don't lose faith, it will happen.. I had a reading from Brooke7777, Sandra Gibbs, Jenny Renecker, Serenidipity, and Gail. They all predicted pretty much the same for me, Aug/Sept. but my Psychic friend told me late July conceived :bfp: August with TWINS... everyone else was either girls or boys... I hope I get both at the same time... :haha:

I loved Sandras reading and Brooke7777 Oh my I'm lost for words... She told me things that really amazed me and we chatted a few times considering what her spirit guide told her, I was shocked... It may take a week but she's worth it ;) :thumbup:


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks for that info Hoping and Praying, I also had a Brooke reading, she was terribly wrong for me, but doesnt mean it will be for you and when I contacted her to possibly get another or recheck she refused..Now Cheri and Jenny they will keep it coming...lol I tried a few other readers also, quite genuine said similar things and said baby boy is coming..some said girls...I was all over the place. One reader told me to start manifesting the baby as if I was already pregnant, buying small pieces etc, So I closed on my first new home in Feb 2009 and I made one room a nursery, I bought some bibs and onesies, and a few toys and such all neutral colors and organized it in the room. Some people come over and LTAO while others think its cute. MDL thinks I am funny, but hey I am trying to make this happen not only physically but spiritually as well :)


----------



## snl41296

sandra's reading was just wow for me. she new nothing about me and was on point with everything I was truley amazed with the facts she had with me. I believe in her. although I hope I get BFP before sept but anythign will do. stay positive


----------



## frogger3240

mushmouth said:


> Froggers could you add these to the front please chick x
> 
> Jenny Renny - BFP Month of May for a cycle starting in April - BOY EDD feb '11
> Sandra Gibbs - BFP late august/early sept for a GIRL, followed by a BOY a year later (who looks exactly like his dad)
> Gail - BFP October for a GIRL, january 2012 BFP for a BOY (with lots of dark hair and a smiler - like his dad)
> 
> 
> Gails reading picked up on my feelings around the MC, and spirit assured me the october BFP is a full term one and not to worry. she also mentioned a lovely male spirit thats always by my side and said "s true change ahead on my " theres a lot of change but its a positive, sent to improve my life :)

sorry its taking me awhile to get your info added.....:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just my reading back from Psychic Star. Great reading - really nice lady.
> She sees August for my BFP - a little boy, with conception around 18th August!
> She also sees another little boy in 2012 (same as Gail) and a girl around 2016 (Gail says girl around 2015) Sandra also said 3 babies around same years, but a girl first then a boy and another girl.
> 
> She was very good for £10, she gave birth weight, pregnancy aches and pains and baby length.
> 
> :) Would definitely recommend. She came back to me within 24 hours :)

sounds wonderful Foxyloxy I am thinking of getting one from her also.....:winkwink:


----------



## giggles.

I've had a few readings.
*Cherri* - Said I was going to have a BOY and that MAY is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in .... Weird thing about this reading is she predicted his job to be exactly same as mine!!! Even though she knows nothing about my job. 

*Brooke* - Said that BOY and that September/October is conception time. She also stated that she see's a male physician! (suppose that could lead to a birth May as Cherry said).

*Anne-Marie* - Said GIRL and that September is month of conception or when I will get my BFP.

*Jenny Renny* - Said BOY, BFP comes in October from a cycle that starts in Septmber, with EDD 19th June and 31st May.


----------



## nevertogether

whoa those seem to all correlate well with each other giggles!


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I was just on babycentre thread and gail has gotten another perdiction CORRECT!!!! woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:it just gives me sooooo much hope you know...she said that I would concieve in September so not much longer.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I was just on babycentre thread and gail has gotten another perdiction CORRECT!!!! woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:it just gives me sooooo much hope you know...she said that I would concieve in September so not much longer.....:happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

THIS IS GREAT HON...........GAIL PREDICTS NOW FOR ME :thumbup: FAITH SHE HAS ME CORRECT TOO! :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I was just on babycentre thread and gail has gotten another perdiction CORRECT!!!! woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:it just gives me sooooo much hope you know...she said that I would concieve in September so not much longer.....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> THIS IS GREAT HON...........GAIL PREDICTS NOW FOR ME :thumbup: FAITH SHE HAS ME CORRECT TOO! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm hoping that she has everyone's right hun I haven't seen any yet and there may be some that she hasn't gotten correct but seeing the one's that she does get right just gives me sooo much hope...can't wait to see your :bfp:


----------



## frogger3240

giggles. said:


> I've had a few readings.
> *Cherri* - Said I was going to have a BOY and that MAY is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in .... Weird thing about this reading is she predicted his job to be exactly same as mine!!! Even though she knows nothing about my job.
> 
> *Brooke* - Said that BOY and that September/October is conception time. She also stated that she see's a male physician! (suppose that could lead to a birth May as Cherry said).
> 
> *Anne-Marie* - Said GIRL and that September is month of conception or when I will get my BFP.
> 
> *Jenny Renny* - Said BOY, BFP comes in October from a cycle that starts in Septmber, with EDD 19th June and 31st May.

welcome to the group...I have added your information to the first page...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I was just on babycentre thread and gail has gotten another perdiction CORRECT!!!! woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:it just gives me sooooo much hope you know...she said that I would concieve in September so not much longer.....:happydance::happydance:

wow thats awesome so happy to hear this :happydance: I sware by these spells :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

I just absolutely love Gail. I hope she is right for me as saying September for me too. (If it came earlier, I wouldn't mind :winkwink:) I did a psychic and pregnancy reading last time and she hit so many key things right on the head. Kind of scary, but in the same sense, letting me know she is real. I hope she is right for all of us! Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

oh yeah jonanne she got back to me and said that october would be the time i announce the pregnancy


----------



## foxyloxy28

That fits in with a July BFP if you announce around 3 months right Never?


----------



## jonnanne3

nevertogether said:


> oh yeah jonanne she got back to me and said that october would be the time i announce the pregnancy

That is great!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for all of us to see if her predictions are right! Where is the nail biting icon??????????? :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

foxy - yes it should be right about 12 weeks if i announce in october with a july :bfp: i love my gail readings. she has been the only one that has caught that DH and i will only be together in june cycle. the rest all gave :bfp: month's where i wouldn't even see DH so i'm pretty confident with her. especially since she gave the reading in early may, so she wasn't predicting right off the bat like most do. not to mention, she was very helpful when i asked her the question concerning two different dates given for pregnancy. 

jonanne - we DEFINITELY need a nail biting icon for sure!!


----------



## frogger3240

nevertogether said:


> foxy - yes it should be right about 12 weeks if i announce in october with a july :bfp: i love my gail readings. she has been the only one that has caught that DH and i will only be together in june cycle. the rest all gave :bfp: month's where i wouldn't even see DH so i'm pretty confident with her. especially since she gave the reading in early may, so she wasn't predicting right off the bat like most do. not to mention, she was very helpful when i asked her the question concerning two different dates given for pregnancy.
> 
> jonanne - we DEFINITELY need a nail biting icon for sure!!

yep I agree with you and joanne we do need a nail biting icon....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

look what I found for us...woohoo...

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l291/ckatwoman_h/Smilies2/bitenail.gif


----------



## lace&pearls

Can you please add me ...

Jenny - SEPTEMBER, twins - boy & girl!

Gail - Also SEPTEMBER, but she said conception would be mid - late august, she said boy

I'll let you know come September :) lol xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Afternoon ladies how are you all tday? my cramps are getting worse so fingers crossed shes n her way


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> look what I found for us...woohoo...
> 
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l291/ckatwoman_h/Smilies2/bitenail.gif

I am loving it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooh am excited ladies!

I so hope Gail has it bob on for us! I have oodles of faith she said June/July for me and when I asked for clarification if I would found out I am pregnant in June (as in last cycle!) she said end of June beginning of July which would be correct for this cycle.....ov end of June :bfp: 12th July :yipee:

Gail predicts a Girl which I would love having already got DS but DH is one of 6 boys and only DH and one of his brother`s have kids, both boys of course so I don`t think having a Girl would be possible for my DH :shrug: a little Girl would be sooooooooooooo spoilt and soooooooooooooo welcome though, we are surrounded by males! The baby`s sex isnt important to me as actually been able have #2 and when am getting a little impatient :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think both jenny and gail may be wrong for me im on cd 40 now if i go any longer this cycle i can kiss goodbye to a bfp in july


----------



## faerieprozac

I just recieved my fertility spread from Sandra. I know alot of it could be cold reading, but some of the things she said are spot on. 

" I want to say that there are questions that you ask yourself at times, things that run over in your head, wondering if you are good enough to be a parent in a sense, and if you will cope ok," - *this is exactly how I was feeling the past few weeks
*

"The card is showing me solitude, retreating in a sense, this is telling me where you have been spending time alone recently or need to , i feel that sometimes things get a little too much , and you need some peace and quiet," *I have spent the last few months, literally, getting home from work, noticing OH has company, so sitting in the bedroom all night because it gets too much for me. I've also avoided talking to some friends because my head is muddled*

" I want to mention though that i do feel drawn to 9 months , happy and healthy, but a full nine months and possibly a week or two over." *Woop Woop* :D

So now, i'm going to have my reading done by psychic lady on wednesday, and hope she can clarify if I'll be pregnant by August, i'm quite excited, a half an hour all about me!! lol. I hope she says some stuff I didn't expect her to know :D

AF will be gone soon, yay, it's horrible this month, I've been feeling really horrible, if AF hadn't have shown i'd be convinced I was pregnant because I just don't feel right. 

How are you all? Linds I hope AF comes for you soon!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I just recieved my fertility spread from Sandra. I know alot of it could be cold reading, but some of the things she said are spot on.
> 
> " I want to say that there are questions that you ask yourself at times, things that run over in your head, wondering if you are good enough to be a parent in a sense, and if you will cope ok," - *this is exactly how I was feeling the past few weeks
> *
> 
> "The card is showing me solitude, retreating in a sense, this is telling me where you have been spending time alone recently or need to , i feel that sometimes things get a little too much , and you need some peace and quiet," *I have spent the last few months, literally, getting home from work, noticing OH has company, so sitting in the bedroom all night because it gets too much for me. I've also avoided talking to some friends because my head is muddled*
> 
> " I want to mention though that i do feel drawn to 9 months , happy and healthy, but a full nine months and possibly a week or two over." *Woop Woop* :D
> 
> So now, i'm going to have my reading done by psychic lady on wednesday, and hope she can clarify if I'll be pregnant by August, i'm quite excited, a half an hour all about me!! lol. I hope she says some stuff I didn't expect her to know :D
> 
> AF will be gone soon, yay, it's horrible this month, I've been feeling really horrible, if AF hadn't have shown i'd be convinced I was pregnant because I just don't feel right.
> 
> How are you all? Linds I hope AF comes for you soon!!

im blah think im broken have had cramps then they go away so no idea whats going on 40 days is too long god knows how long its gonna be before the withc comes.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

made a blinky if any of u ladies would like to use it lol
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif[/IMG just add an extra ] to the end


----------



## nevertogether

that blinky is super cute!!!


----------



## frogger3240

lace&pearls said:


> Can you please add me ...
> 
> Jenny - SEPTEMBER, twins - boy & girl!
> 
> Gail - Also SEPTEMBER, but she said conception would be mid - late august, she said boy
> 
> I'll let you know come September :) lol xxx

got your information added hun....:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> I just recieved my fertility spread from Sandra. I know alot of it could be cold reading, but some of the things she said are spot on.
> 
> " I want to say that there are questions that you ask yourself at times, things that run over in your head, wondering if you are good enough to be a parent in a sense, and if you will cope ok," - *this is exactly how I was feeling the past few weeks
> *
> 
> "The card is showing me solitude, retreating in a sense, this is telling me where you have been spending time alone recently or need to , i feel that sometimes things get a little too much , and you need some peace and quiet," *I have spent the last few months, literally, getting home from work, noticing OH has company, so sitting in the bedroom all night because it gets too much for me. I've also avoided talking to some friends because my head is muddled*
> 
> " I want to mention though that i do feel drawn to 9 months , happy and healthy, but a full nine months and possibly a week or two over." *Woop Woop* :D
> 
> So now, i'm going to have my reading done by psychic lady on wednesday, and hope she can clarify if I'll be pregnant by August, i'm quite excited, a half an hour all about me!! lol. I hope she says some stuff I didn't expect her to know :D
> 
> AF will be gone soon, yay, it's horrible this month, I've been feeling really horrible, if AF hadn't have shown i'd be convinced I was pregnant because I just don't feel right.
> 
> How are you all? Linds I hope AF comes for you soon!!

thats a good reading hun...can't wait to hear what the psychic lady tells you wednesday....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> I just recieved my fertility spread from Sandra. I know alot of it could be cold reading, but some of the things she said are spot on.
> 
> " I want to say that there are questions that you ask yourself at times, things that run over in your head, wondering if you are good enough to be a parent in a sense, and if you will cope ok," - *this is exactly how I was feeling the past few weeks
> *
> 
> "The card is showing me solitude, retreating in a sense, this is telling me where you have been spending time alone recently or need to , i feel that sometimes things get a little too much , and you need some peace and quiet," *I have spent the last few months, literally, getting home from work, noticing OH has company, so sitting in the bedroom all night because it gets too much for me. I've also avoided talking to some friends because my head is muddled*
> 
> " I want to mention though that i do feel drawn to 9 months , happy and healthy, but a full nine months and possibly a week or two over." *Woop Woop* :D
> 
> So now, i'm going to have my reading done by psychic lady on wednesday, and hope she can clarify if I'll be pregnant by August, i'm quite excited, a half an hour all about me!! lol. I hope she says some stuff I didn't expect her to know :D
> 
> AF will be gone soon, yay, it's horrible this month, I've been feeling really horrible, if AF hadn't have shown i'd be convinced I was pregnant because I just don't feel right.
> 
> How are you all? Linds I hope AF comes for you soon!!
> 
> im blah think im broken have had cramps then they go away so no idea whats going on 40 days is too long god knows how long its gonna be before the withc comes.Click to expand...

Lindsey I hope that AF shows up soon for you hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> made a blinky if any of u ladies would like to use it lol
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif[/IMG just add an extra ] to the end[/QUOTE]
> 
> :happydance::happydance:I love it Lindsey do you mind if I add that to our first page hun and to our siggies??? I just love it...you did good...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> made a blinky if any of u ladies would like to use it lol
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif[/IMG just add an extra ] to the end[/QUOTE]
> 
> :happydance::happydance:I love it Lindsey do you mind if I add that to our first page hun and to our siggies??? I just love it...you did good...:happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]
> 
> of course hun xxClick to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> made a blinky if any of u ladies would like to use it lol
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/blinkie-prediction.gif[/IMG just add an extra ] to the end[/QUOTE]
> 
> :happydance::happydance:I love it Lindsey do you mind if I add that to our first page hun and to our siggies??? I just love it...you did good...:happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]
> 
> of course hun xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks soooo much...:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

:wacko:oh gosh I'm debating if I should get another baby reading from the lady on ebay psychic star I think it is someone on here has gotten one and said that she matched up also with the readings that she has already gotten...gosh why do I do this to myself....:shrug: have any of you all gotten anymore readings?...I got my 2nd reading from Gail and she said september 2010 so she matches Sandra for septmember, Amber for september....:happydance:


----------



## brillbride

Well Girlies....

my readings are as follows::

*Jenny Renny* said BFP in june from a cycle that started in june (boy) EDD March ---however: due to me finding out i was preg beginning of may and MC at 6 wks --these dates did not work out.......im on cd 9 at the min and its the 27th of June!!!! so she hasnt been right unless i conceive this month asnd find out in Juky

*Cheri* said she could see June either conceive month, find out month or due date. (boy)

*Gail* said I would find out the end of September.....(girl!!!)) however i have been working out when i would be due if i conceive in september and it would be June...weird

what do you girls think??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> :wacko:oh gosh I'm debating if I should get another baby reading from the lady on ebay psychic star I think it is someone on here has gotten one and said that she matched up also with the readings that she has already gotten...gosh why do I do this to myself....:shrug: have any of you all gotten anymore readings?...I got my 2nd reading from Gail and she said september 2010 so she matches Sandra for septmember, Amber for september....:happydance:

lol u must of spent a fortune on all ur readings patty! i really wanna get the more indepth gail reading but cant as we need all our pannys now towards our car:nope:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:oh gosh I'm debating if I should get another baby reading from the lady on ebay psychic star I think it is someone on here has gotten one and said that she matched up also with the readings that she has already gotten...gosh why do I do this to myself....:shrug: have any of you all gotten anymore readings?...I got my 2nd reading from Gail and she said september 2010 so she matches Sandra for septmember, Amber for september....:happydance:
> 
> lol u must of spent a fortune on all ur readings patty! i really wanna get the more indepth gail reading but cant as we need all our pannys now towards our car:nope:Click to expand...

nope not really hun I haven't spent that much...thank goodness they wasn't that expenssive as I thought they all would be...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

brillbride said:


> Well Girlies....
> 
> my readings are as follows::
> 
> *Jenny Renny* said BFP in june from a cycle that started in june (boy) EDD March ---however: due to me finding out i was preg beginning of may and MC at 6 wks --these dates did not work out.......im on cd 9 at the min and its the 27th of June!!!! so she hasnt been right unless i conceive this month asnd find out in Juky
> 
> *Cheri* said she could see June either conceive month, find out month or due date. (boy)
> 
> *Gail* said I would find out the end of September.....(girl!!!)) however i have been working out when i would be due if i conceive in september and it would be June...weird
> 
> what do you girls think??

I hope that your Gail reading is correct hun she has told me that my BFP will be in Septemeber so we would be september buddies...:happydance::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## faerieprozac

I asked Sandra if in the ferility spread there was any sign of dates, and she said she's still drawn to july/august crossover. Gail has said this twice now also, and at the end of July I will be into my fertile period, with my ov date at the beginning of august. 

Hope my psychic lady agrees :D That'd mean I get my BFP aroudn the 17th august, which is my mates babys due date. :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:oh gosh I'm debating if I should get another baby reading from the lady on ebay psychic star I think it is someone on here has gotten one and said that she matched up also with the readings that she has already gotten...gosh why do I do this to myself....:shrug: have any of you all gotten anymore readings?...I got my 2nd reading from Gail and she said september 2010 so she matches Sandra for septmember, Amber for september....:happydance:
> 
> lol u must of spent a fortune on all ur readings patty! i really wanna get the more indepth gail reading but cant as we need all our pannys now towards our car:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> nope not really hun I haven't spent that much...thank goodness they wasn't that expenssive as I thought they all would be...:winkwink:Click to expand...

lol sams doing me another fertility spell this cycle even tho shes poor;y shes willing to do one for me :happydance: feeling slightly positive but will be better once wicked witch of the uterus arives! and even then when i get preg gota hope baby implants in the correct side so it can be super sticky stupid bicornuate uterus:nope:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> I asked Sandra if in the ferility spread there was any sign of dates, and she said she's still drawn to july/august crossover. Gail has said this twice now also, and at the end of July I will be into my fertile period, with my ov date at the beginning of august.
> 
> Hope my psychic lady agrees :D That'd mean I get my BFP aroudn the 17th august, which is my mates babys due date. :D

you don't have much longer hun.....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:oh gosh I'm debating if I should get another baby reading from the lady on ebay psychic star I think it is someone on here has gotten one and said that she matched up also with the readings that she has already gotten...gosh why do I do this to myself....:shrug: have any of you all gotten anymore readings?...I got my 2nd reading from Gail and she said september 2010 so she matches Sandra for septmember, Amber for september....:happydance:
> 
> lol u must of spent a fortune on all ur readings patty! i really wanna get the more indepth gail reading but cant as we need all our pannys now towards our car:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> nope not really hun I haven't spent that much...thank goodness they wasn't that expenssive as I thought they all would be...:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> lol sams doing me another fertility spell this cycle even tho shes poor;y shes willing to do one for me :happydance: feeling slightly positive but will be better once wicked witch of the uterus arives! and even then when i get preg gota hope baby implants in the correct side so it can be super sticky stupid bicornuate uterus:nope:Click to expand...

thats great hun that sam is doing another spell for you hoping that it works for you I know its hard each month or waiting for AF to start sometimes its just sooo frustrating believe me I feel it alot myself...but we all will get a sticky bean soon...its going to happen for you hun and it will stick in the right place hun....:hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

Hey Ladies 

Do you have any accuracy rates for Gail as of yet?

Thanks

x


----------



## nevertogether

i don't think there is yet hun. would be kind of nice to have an accuracy for gail like we do jenny.


----------



## Catwoman83

nevertogether said:


> i don't think there is yet hun. would be kind of nice to have an accuracy for gail like we do jenny.

Yeah it would be. Well I did my research and found her on EBAY with detailed ratings and so far it looks like she may be quite accurate, I think I may give her a shot!..:thumbup:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I had a psychic star reading and she pretty much matched Gail: Gail - By July Star - August both boysa, followed by another boy 6ail - end of2011 (around Nov) and Start - Jan 2012 and then both said girl Gail - 2014/15 and Star 2016!

Pretty close. Sandra also said three babies, but girl, boy, girl around similar years!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Still working on my Gail and Sandra July BFP prediction! I am extremely positive this is our month, everything is right on track....I got my positive opk this am after a few fade in`s and the one I did just over half hour ago has started to fade out again......Plan on bding tom night and tues night just to over all our bases and for insurance lol......If Gail and Sandra have predicted me wrongly considering both readings were crossover with June/July cycle, sandra saying June/July BFP and Gail saying I will get my BFP end of June beginning of July I will loose my faith in predictions of that I am sure.......I have been wearing my fertility charm and sleeping with my spell charged rose quartz under my pillow and I am positive we will catch that eggy!

HOPING FOR LOTS OF CORRECT BABY PREDICITON`S LADIES, 1ST TRI IS GOING TO BE FLOODED LOL!


----------



## brillbride

thanks frogger--yea hope we can all be bump buds!!!

cheri told me boy-boy..then she changed it to boy-girl-boy after my MC!!! and she said my 1st boy was now going to come last and the last one first!!...
whereas gail said a girl then a boy!! huge differences!!


----------



## snl41296

brillbride said:


> thanks frogger--yea hope we can all be bump buds!!!
> 
> cheri told me boy-boy..then she changed it to boy-girl-boy after my MC!!! and she said my 1st boy was now going to come last and the last one first!!...
> whereas gail said a girl then a boy!! huge differences!!

gail told me late july/early august for a boy :thumbup: sandra said oct/nov and girl.


----------



## foxyloxy28

There will have to be a Predictions Crossover Thread in 1st tri :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mines a lot of crossover`s too:

Gail says end of June/beginning of July.....I AM TAKING THIS TO MEAN THIS CYCLE, LITERALLY OVING NOW AND AF (NOT DUE!) BEGINNING OF JULY!

Sandra says June/July BFP........SHE WAS OBVIOUSLY WRONG FOR JUNE BFP AS AF SHOWED UP BUT STILL IN RUNNING FOR JULY CYCLE

Diane my psychic lady says I will have had a baby by the time I see her again end of april 2011.......I WILL NEED TO CONCIEVE THIS CYCLE OR NEXT FOR HER PREDICTION TO BE CORRECT!

I have faith in Gail and Sandra because both readings were so very accurate and I could relate to both I am praying they wont be wrong!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i still have faith in my gail reading i just reallllly need to start my next cycle for it to come true lol it will also be my first cycle of the cbfm so we will not miss ov!


----------



## Catwoman83

Maybe I already asked this, but has anyone ever went back to Jenny after it was wrong the first reading finding that, the second was accurate? I feel like I am running into a brick wall each time...But I have faith in this lady for some reason *shrugs*


----------



## nevertogether

catwoman - my jenny one was wrong and i never really held much faith in it :shrug: my gail one i love though


----------



## Catwoman83

nevertogether said:


> catwoman - my jenny one was wrong and i never really held much faith in it :shrug: my gail one i love though

Yeah I just ordered a Gail one...:thumbup: As for Jenny, yeah she has been wrong in the last 3 baby prediction readings, but accurate with the 6 month tarot spread she did...so I believe thats why I have her so much credit,if she is wrong this round, I wont be going back for another:nope: 
I cannot wait to see how accurate Gail is:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

gail's is awesome! she first told me a july :bfp: which i was shocked. i got it in may. that would be the only month this year that i can get a :bfp: because DH will be on deployment until i see him in november/december. every one else kept predicting me months i wouldn't even be with him. i then (last week) got her 12 month reading and everything was very spot on with me and she even said october would be the time i would announce my pregnancy, which would be around me 12 week mark :thumbup:


----------



## Catwoman83

nevertogether said:


> gail's is awesome! she first told me a july :bfp: which i was shocked. i got it in may. that would be the only month this year that i can get a :bfp: because DH will be on deployment until i see him in november/december. every one else kept predicting me months i wouldn't even be with him. i then (last week) got her 12 month reading and everything was very spot on with me and she even said october would be the time i would announce my pregnancy, which would be around me 12 week mark :thumbup:

So Nevertogether was she right about the BFP and you had a lost?:hugs:
that would have very well probably been a find out month (July)?

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

sorry, i worded that weird. i meant i got the reading in may, and was told july :bfp:


----------



## Catwoman83

nevertogether said:


> sorry, i worded that weird. i meant i got the reading in may, and was told july :bfp:


Phew that was close I am glad to hear that:thumbup::)

Is it possible for July?


----------



## nevertogether

haha, thank you for the :hugs: though :) yes, july is the only month i can because i am supposed to ovulate wednesday, maybe tuesday, and i see DH tues-sunday of next week. after that, not until november because of deployment and before that only february because that is when i saw him last.


----------



## Catwoman83

nevertogether said:


> haha, thank you for the :hugs: though :) yes, july is the only month i can because i am supposed to ovulate wednesday, maybe tuesday, and i see DH tues-sunday of next week. after that, not until november because of deployment and before that only february because that is when i saw him last.

Nevertogether I think I am gonna stalk you:hugs:

Thanks for all the info:hugs2:


----------



## nevertogether

no problem! :) i shall stalk you too catwoman!


----------



## jessop27

i got a sandra prediction today she says January 2011 conception and a boy xx


----------



## Catwoman83

jessop27 said:


> i got a sandra prediction today she says January 2011 conception and a boy xx

Hi Guys who is Sandra and do you have a track record of her accuracy?


Thanks

xx


----------



## frogger3240

jessop27 said:


> i got a sandra prediction today she says January 2011 conception and a boy xx

jennyrenny told me that I would concieve in January 2011 and Cara from Babycentre just did one for me and she said Dec/Jan and then Gail and Sandra, Amber told me september 2010 so not sure hoping that I do get it september the thought of waiting until January 2011 thats a long tome....:nope:I hope I don't have to wait that long I just hope that one of those come true...


----------



## frogger3240

Catwoman83 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Do you have any accuracy rates for Gail as of yet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

I am going to try and make a chart with each of the baby psychics perdictions and show their accuracy on them....but I have been reading also on babycentre thread Gail has been getting them correct there also...so she doing good...


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> I had a psychic star reading and she pretty much matched Gail: Gail - By July Star - August both boysa, followed by another boy 6ail - end of2011 (around Nov) and Start - Jan 2012 and then both said girl Gail - 2014/15 and Star 2016!
> 
> Pretty close. Sandra also said three babies, but girl, boy, girl around similar years!

Foxyloxy I was thinking about trying psychic star also...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Still working on my Gail and Sandra July BFP prediction! I am extremely positive this is our month, everything is right on track....I got my positive opk this am after a few fade in`s and the one I did just over half hour ago has started to fade out again......Plan on bding tom night and tues night just to over all our bases and for insurance lol......If Gail and Sandra have predicted me wrongly considering both readings were crossover with June/July cycle, sandra saying June/July BFP and Gail saying I will get my BFP end of June beginning of July I will loose my faith in predictions of that I am sure.......I have been wearing my fertility charm and sleeping with my spell charged rose quartz under my pillow and I am positive we will catch that eggy!
> 
> HOPING FOR LOTS OF CORRECT BABY PREDICITON`S LADIES, 1ST TRI IS GOING TO BE FLOODED LOL!

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!YOU GO GIRL GET BUSY MAKING THAT BABY...:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

brillbride said:


> thanks frogger--yea hope we can all be bump buds!!!
> 
> cheri told me boy-boy..then she changed it to boy-girl-boy after my MC!!! and she said my 1st boy was now going to come last and the last one first!!...
> whereas gail said a girl then a boy!! huge differences!!

your welcome hun:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

question for you all do any of you have time to create a chart like this one on this thread that way we can keep up better with the results from the perdictions...its awesome the way they have done the chart so if any of you can do it please let me know its hard to get enough time to create it with working and everything...:hugs:

https://www.pregnancy.org/bulletinboards/showthread.php?t=55906 oh I hope and pray I don't get into trouble for sharing this website to get the ladies to see the chart that I'm talking about ...I will remove it once someone says that they can do it.......


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

frogger3240 said:


> foxyloxy28 said:
> 
> 
> I had a psychic star reading and she pretty much matched Gail: Gail - By July Star - August both boysa, followed by another boy 6ail - end of2011 (around Nov) and Start - Jan 2012 and then both said girl Gail - 2014/15 and Star 2016!
> 
> Pretty close. Sandra also said three babies, but girl, boy, girl around similar years!
> 
> Foxyloxy I was thinking about trying psychic star also...:winkwink:Click to expand...

I got a reading from her, she's great even though I was told I was'nt going ot conceive till next year.. haha... Everyone else Jenny, Cheri, Sandra, Psychic Mary and my friend Gloria said August :bfp: oh 1 said September too lol
Right now its looking grim considering, but things can change in a blink of an eye...

Great news MADLYTCC catch that eggy.. get a :sex: :sex: :sex: I really pray this is it for you hun... :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Fingers crossed for August Hopin :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really think im broken or sumin day 41 now and still no af docrtors aint much help when i go see them about this stuff neither just get told its most prob stress and to book day 21 bloods yet for day 21 to come i have to bloody well come on :nope:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hugs: lindsey


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

foxyloxy28 said:


> Fingers crossed for August Hopin :)

Thank you.. I'm hoping sooner than that.. I was told I'd fall pregnant in July with a :bfp: in August... I feel like I'm ready on all aspects... This is going to be a Great year :) :hugs:

Wow looks like your going to be busy :baby: making... lol Alot of predictions there sweetie ;) July/August is looking good for you too... woohooo...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i think i may be oving now just loopked at my longest cycle on ff and i oved day 42 well today is day 41 and i have MEGA loads of ewcm havent had it at all this mth exept now its so stretchy that it was stretching really far up lol do u think ive got a chnace? oh and tog add to that i THINK i have a pos or nealry pos opk


----------



## faerieprozac

Omg!! Linds, go and BD lots :D :D :D :D :D Maybe you're predictions will be right :D :D


----------



## faerieprozac

Maybe the cramps you've been getting were OV cramps?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Maybe the cramps you've been getting were OV cramps?

thats what im thinking as there is no way in hell the ewcm is to do with af there just way too much of it:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yayayayay :D If this is Ov, then does it fit in with the predictions and dates??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yayayayay :D If this is Ov, then does it fit in with the predictions and dates??

yep very much so they said conception end of june/ beginging july well thats now


----------



## faerieprozac

I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I am so excited for you!!!

me too if it is ov i could have my bfp in roughly 13 days time!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yayayayay :D Are you Bding tonight?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yayayayay :D Are you Bding tonight?

hell yeh!:haha::sex:every day now we gonna do might even me celebration sex weds as ben has his driving test:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh I am sooo happy for you!! Haha. 

My Oh is called Ben aswell :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahhh I am sooo happy for you!! Haha.
> 
> My Oh is called Ben aswell :D

hehe hes benjamin if hes doing my head in ben if im in a normal mood and benny bra if im in a good mood:haha: im off for some :sex: now will talk tomoz:):happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ladies i think i may be oving now just loopked at my longest cycle on ff and i oved day 42 well today is day 41 and i have MEGA loads of ewcm havent had it at all this mth exept now its so stretchy that it was stretching really far up lol do u think ive got a chnace? oh and tog add to that i THINK i have a pos or nealry pos opk

Lindsey it could be happening girl go and gets some :sex::sex: in I have PCOS so my ovulation comes when it wants to this past cycle I ovulated on cd 21 I just started my period today so I had a 35 day cycle this time around and my LP was 14 I have been taking soy 180mgs cd 3-7 and then start taking vitex on cd 11 until my menstural cycle starts...


----------



## faerieprozac

Go catch that egg lady!!!


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Omg!! Linds, go and BD lots :D :D :D :D :D Maybe you're predictions will be right :D :D

yep i agree 100% this could be it girl Gail & Jenny's reading could come true...woohoo!!!!:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Yayayayay :D If this is Ov, then does it fit in with the predictions and dates??
> 
> yep very much so they said conception end of june/ beginging july well thats nowClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you!!!
> 
> me too if it is ov i could have my bfp in roughly 13 days time!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Go make it happen lindsey girl.....I am so excited :happydance: I got my + opk yesterday so we are making it happen too! 

Heres to our :bfp:`s in approx 2wks and to future bump buddies :wine:


----------



## frogger3240

ok Ladies I need your help on this I'm sooooo confused I have gotten so many readings let me know what you think please.....


My Baby Perdictions 

TheRealGreenWitch~BFP in 9weeks~Girl-fertility spell cast on June 9, 2010
Cheri - March -boy~(this could be concieve or birth or find out month)
Leah-Girl April 2011
Jennyrenny-Twins-girl/girl -BFP comes Jan. 2011 
Gail - BFP September 2010 - Girl
Sandra - girl-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy)\
Amber-BFP-October from a sept. cycle will be a girl
Mia-Angel ~ summer concieving~ twins not sure what gender
Cara ~ Girl concieve Dec/Jan 
Roaie~ concieve or give birth march boy (twins)


I don't know its all getting confusing for me now....what do you all think....


----------



## Catwoman83

frogger3240 said:


> ok Ladies I need your help on this I'm sooooo confused I have gotten so many readings let me know what you think please.....
> 
> 
> My Baby Perdictions
> 
> TheRealGreenWitch~BFP in 9weeks~Girl-fertility spell cast on June 9, 2010
> Cheri - March -boy~(this could be concieve or birth or find out month)
> Leah-Girl April 2011
> Jennyrenny-Twins-girl/girl -BFP comes Jan. 2011
> Gail - BFP September 2010 - Girl
> Sandra - girl-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy)\
> Amber-BFP-October from a sept. cycle will be a girl
> Mia-Angel ~ summer concieving~ twins not sure what gender
> Cara ~ Girl concieve Dec/Jan
> Roaie~ concieve or give birth march boy (twins)
> 
> 
> I don't know its all getting confusing for me now....what do you all think....

Hi Frogger3240,
Well I see twins more then once so I wanna say something with twins is a very big possibility:thumbup:.... I can relate I have gotten many readings and they all relate to July-Sept....I dont know who and what to believe:shrug:

:dust:


----------



## happilytrying

Catwoman83 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok Ladies I need your help on this I'm sooooo confused I have gotten so many readings let me know what you think please.....
> 
> 
> My Baby Perdictions
> 
> TheRealGreenWitch~BFP in 9weeks~Girl-fertility spell cast on June 9, 2010
> Cheri - March -boy~(this could be concieve or birth or find out month)
> Leah-Girl April 2011
> Jennyrenny-Twins-girl/girl -BFP comes Jan. 2011
> Gail - BFP September 2010 - Girl
> Sandra - girl-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy)\
> Amber-BFP-October from a sept. cycle will be a girl
> Mia-Angel ~ summer concieving~ twins not sure what gender
> Cara ~ Girl concieve Dec/Jan
> Roaie~ concieve or give birth march boy (twins)
> 
> 
> I don't know its all getting confusing for me now....what do you all think....
> 
> Hi Frogger3240,
> Well I see twins more then once so I wanna say something with twins is a very big possibility:thumbup:.... I can relate I have gotten many readings and they all relate to July-Sept....I dont know who and what to believe:shrug:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

me either and I am waiting on the real green witch as we speak but I am done after this one lol


----------



## frogger3240

thanks ladies and also last year Brooke and Elisabeth perdicted twins for me so maybe they are off a year or whatever so there is more Twins that have been mentioned for me and also with Sandra's reading she said that poissibly twins to....


----------



## Catwoman83

happilytrying said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok Ladies I need your help on this I'm sooooo confused I have gotten so many readings let me know what you think please.....
> 
> 
> My Baby Perdictions
> 
> TheRealGreenWitch~BFP in 9weeks~Girl-fertility spell cast on June 9, 2010
> Cheri - March -boy~(this could be concieve or birth or find out month)
> Leah-Girl April 2011
> Jennyrenny-Twins-girl/girl -BFP comes Jan. 2011
> Gail - BFP September 2010 - Girl
> Sandra - girl-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy)\
> Amber-BFP-October from a sept. cycle will be a girl
> Mia-Angel ~ summer concieving~ twins not sure what gender
> Cara ~ Girl concieve Dec/Jan
> Roaie~ concieve or give birth march boy (twins)
> 
> 
> I don't know its all getting confusing for me now....what do you all think....
> 
> Hi Frogger3240,
> Well I see twins more then once so I wanna say something with twins is a very big possibility:thumbup:.... I can relate I have gotten many readings and they all relate to July-Sept....I dont know who and what to believe:shrug:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> me either and I am waiting on the real green witch as we speak but I am done after this one lolClick to expand...

happilytrying my mother is a bit upset with me for all the readings that I get, she is from the old skool:haha: and she was told after me she couldnt have anymore children by the dr and she produced 6 more naturally... I just got a astrology reading and it showed weakness in the house of conceiving and carrying to term. I :cry: so hard...And my mother said take it with a grain of salt. I believe that some readings that give us hope actually assists us and making it happening, while others discourage the crap out of us...This is my last reading I will leave the rest up to the Universe. I am sure you all will get your beautiful bundles of joy:thumbup:


:hugs:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I got my Brooke prediction today - she also said July/August (conception and BFP), but she's the first one to say a GIRL. I'm waiting on my Mia-Angel spell. And I'm tempted to check out the Real Green Witch. HELP! This is craziness!:rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

you're asking the wrong people to help :haha: we have addictions too!


----------



## baby_dixon

i'm totally confused.......how does this work?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MMAmummy

Hi everyone, I asked for my Cheri reading last night. I know she can take a while to reply. Really want one from Gail though. How can I get a reading from her? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MMAmummy said:


> Hi everyone, I asked for my Cheri reading last night. I know she can take a while to reply. Really want one from Gail though. How can I get a reading from her? x

hiya for gail u just buiy from her website https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just worked out that if yesterday ortoday is ov i could be getting my bfp on my 7mth wedding anniversay lol


----------



## nevertogether

i hope that's the case for you lindsey!!!!!! FX'ed hun! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> i hope that's the case for you lindsey!!!!!! FX'ed hun! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

thank you hoping this is it for you too gonna be lots of prediction addcicts in first tri!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i hope that's the case for you lindsey!!!!!! FX'ed hun! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> thank you hoping this is it for you too gonna be lots of prediction addcicts in first tri!Click to expand...

my sentiments exactly hon 1st tri is going to be over run with all us baby prediction addicts :haha:

I am officially in the 2ww now and feeling :happydance: we bd last night poor DH is knackered so I have promised him a little rest now he he he!:sleep: (cackles like a witch!) 

I am been naughty! I am at work and shouldnt be here............I have serious issues lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i hope that's the case for you lindsey!!!!!! FX'ed hun! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> thank you hoping this is it for you too gonna be lots of prediction addcicts in first tri!Click to expand...
> 
> my sentiments exactly hon 1st tri is going to be over run with all us baby prediction addicts :haha:
> 
> I am officially in the 2ww now and feeling :happydance: we bd last night poor DH is knackered so I have promised him a little rest now he he he!:sleep: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> I am been naughty! I am at work and shouldnt be here............I have serious issues lol!Click to expand...

:haha: we are gonna keep it up for the next 10 nights if we can cover all bases


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i hope that's the case for you lindsey!!!!!! FX'ed hun! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> thank you hoping this is it for you too gonna be lots of prediction addcicts in first tri!Click to expand...
> 
> my sentiments exactly hon 1st tri is going to be over run with all us baby prediction addicts :haha:
> 
> I am officially in the 2ww now and feeling :happydance: we bd last night poor DH is knackered so I have promised him a little rest now he he he!:sleep: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> I am been naughty! I am at work and shouldnt be here............I have serious issues lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we are gonna keep it up for the next 10 nights if we can cover all basesClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i hope that's the case for you lindsey!!!!!! FX'ed hun! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> thank you hoping this is it for you too gonna be lots of prediction addcicts in first tri!Click to expand...
> 
> my sentiments exactly hon 1st tri is going to be over run with all us baby prediction addicts :haha:
> 
> I am officially in the 2ww now and feeling :happydance: we bd last night poor DH is knackered so I have promised him a little rest now he he he!:sleep: (cackles like a witch!)
> 
> I am been naughty! I am at work and shouldnt be here............I have serious issues lol!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we are gonna keep it up for the next 10 nights if we can cover all basesClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

patty go on hedgweitch thread please hun have posted an update on sam and baby


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies, well I'm home from work today sick:sick::witch:and the witch caught me yesterday so today is cycle day #2 so what are you all up to today?


----------



## frogger3240

ok I got to looking at my baby perdictions again

 _*Concieve in July 2010 *_
*TheRealGreenWitch*~BFP in 9weeks~ Girl:pink: -fertility spell cast on June 9, 2010
_*Rosie*_~ concieve or give birth march boy:blue: (twins)
_*Mia-Angel*_ ~ summer concieving~ twins:yellow::yellow: not sure what gender is
time of either birth or conception is summer as the leaves on the cards are full and green
*Cheri* - March -boy:blue:~(this could be concieve or birth or find out month)

 _*Concieve in August 2010 Due in April 2011*_ 
_*Leah*_-Girl April 2011


 *Concieve in September 2010 *
*Gail* - BFP September 2010 - Girl:pink: ( fertility spell casted June 20, 2010)
_*Sandra*_ - girl:pink:-BFP sept (or could be twins girl/boy:pink::blue:)\
_*Amber*_-BFP-October from a sept. cycle will be a girl:pink:


 *Concieve in Nov/Dec 2010 & jan. 2011* 
_*Jennyrenny*_-Twins-girl/girl:pink::pink: -BFP comes Jan. 2011 
_*Elisabeth*_ ~ twins boy/girl :blue::pink:nov/feb
_*Brooke*_~ twins boy/girl:blue::pink: dec
_*Cara*_ ~ Girl:pink: concieve Dec/Jan


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel

whats wrong Lindsey???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel
> 
> whats wrong Lindsey???Click to expand...

sam same things happening with splodgette as lilly maye:cry:


----------



## moochacha

Jenny got my bfp right but my EDD wrong and I'm having twins not a singleton heheh!!! In a bit of a scary situation though I've been spotting all week.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel
> 
> whats wrong Lindsey???Click to expand...
> 
> sam same things happening with splodgette as lilly maye:cry:Click to expand...

omg!! what is wrong is it the cord?????


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Jenny got my bfp right but my EDD wrong and I'm having twins not a singleton heheh!!! In a bit of a scary situation though I've been spotting all week.

:happydance::happydance:woohoo!!!! congratulations hun did she say twins for you??? woohoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel
> 
> whats wrong Lindsey???Click to expand...
> 
> sam same things happening with splodgette as lilly maye:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> omg!! what is wrong is it the cord?????Click to expand...

yes exeact same thing said 97% of loosing her same way as lilly maye:nope:


----------



## moochacha

frogger3240 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Jenny got my bfp right but my EDD wrong and I'm having twins not a singleton heheh!!! In a bit of a scary situation though I've been spotting all week.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:woohoo!!!! congratulations hun did she say twins for you??? woohoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

No she just predicted a girl! But I was on 200mg of Clomid so it looks like a pair of Clomid twins!


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> Jenny got my bfp right but my EDD wrong and I'm having twins not a singleton heheh!!! In a bit of a scary situation though I've been spotting all week.

:happydance::happydance:woohoo!!!! congratulations hun did she say twins for you??? woohoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel
> 
> whats wrong Lindsey???Click to expand...
> 
> sam same things happening with splodgette as lilly maye:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> omg!! what is wrong is it the cord?????Click to expand...
> 
> yes exeact same thing said 97% of loosing her same way as lilly maye:nope:Click to expand...

oh no!!!!! they can do something about it this time they need to keep a better eye on her and the baby


----------



## frogger3240

moochacha said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Jenny got my bfp right but my EDD wrong and I'm having twins not a singleton heheh!!! In a bit of a scary situation though I've been spotting all week.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:woohoo!!!! congratulations hun did she say twins for you??? woohoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No she just predicted a girl! But I was on 200mg of Clomid so it looks like a pair of Clomid twins!Click to expand...

well hopefully there is a girl in there so that part will be correct to....:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel
> 
> whats wrong Lindsey???Click to expand...
> 
> sam same things happening with splodgette as lilly maye:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> omg!! what is wrong is it the cord?????Click to expand...
> 
> yes exeact same thing said 97% of loosing her same way as lilly maye:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no!!!!! they can do something about it this time they need to keep a better eye on her and the babyClick to expand...

they have told her nothign they can do exept to terminate or wait and see


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: why is life so fucking cruel
> 
> whats wrong Lindsey???Click to expand...
> 
> sam same things happening with splodgette as lilly maye:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> omg!! what is wrong is it the cord?????Click to expand...
> 
> yes exeact same thing said 97% of loosing her same way as lilly maye:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no!!!!! they can do something about it this time they need to keep a better eye on her and the babyClick to expand...
> 
> they have told her nothign they can do exept to terminate or wait and seeClick to expand...

I would wait and see how it turns out and give that little sweet baby a fighting chance


----------



## frogger3240

wow!!! ladies I have updated the first page and Jenny has gotten 3 ladies correct on this thread and nothing for the others just yet woohoo!!!! yay!!! for Jenny...hoping more come up to prove her and the others correct...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> wow!!! ladies I have updated the first page and Jenny has gotten 3 ladies correct on this thread and nothing for the others just yet woohoo!!!! yay!!! for Jenny...hoping more come up to prove her and the others correct...:happydance::happydance:

i may be correct i stioll have ewcm so defo oving


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! ladies I have updated the first page and Jenny has gotten 3 ladies correct on this thread and nothing for the others just yet woohoo!!!! yay!!! for Jenny...hoping more come up to prove her and the others correct...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i may be correct i stioll have ewcm so defo ovingClick to expand...

oh I'm hoping its correct for you to Lindsey hun...that would be awesome....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! ladies I have updated the first page and Jenny has gotten 3 ladies correct on this thread and nothing for the others just yet woohoo!!!! yay!!! for Jenny...hoping more come up to prove her and the others correct...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i may be correct i stioll have ewcm so defo ovingClick to expand...
> 
> oh I'm hoping its correct for you to Lindsey hun...that would be awesome....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i wanna get exited but atm feel guilty if i do if that makes sence?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! ladies I have updated the first page and Jenny has gotten 3 ladies correct on this thread and nothing for the others just yet woohoo!!!! yay!!! for Jenny...hoping more come up to prove her and the others correct...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i may be correct i stioll have ewcm so defo ovingClick to expand...
> 
> oh I'm hoping its correct for you to Lindsey hun...that would be awesome....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna get exited but atm feel guilty if i do if that makes sence?Click to expand...

hun don't you dare feel guilty you can't help what is happening with sam hun we are all here to support her and that sweet little baby is a fighter and she will be born and live a happy life so please don't feel down its all going to be ok hun those damn doctors don't know what they are talking about Sam and her sweet baby are going to be fine hun I believe with all my heart...so you look forward to getting your BFP hun and if sam hears you talking like that she will get onto you hun its all going to be ok her baby is a fighter and remember she has lilly-maye helping her fight her way to her mommy and daddy hun...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

ladies also for updating the first page even if you have gotten your BFP and had a mc or chemical pregnancy I still would like to add that also if your ok with it that way it still shows if they have gotten it correct or not...thanks ladies...:thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey, can you add my Sandra reading, she said July/August crossover (like, end of July beginning of august) for Conception. 

Will hopefully be able to add my new psychic lady tomorrow :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

moochacha said:


> Jenny got my bfp right but my EDD wrong and I'm having twins not a singleton heheh!!! In a bit of a scary situation though I've been spotting all week.

This is awesome news hon! :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! ladies I have updated the first page and Jenny has gotten 3 ladies correct on this thread and nothing for the others just yet woohoo!!!! yay!!! for Jenny...hoping more come up to prove her and the others correct...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i may be correct i stioll have ewcm so defo ovingClick to expand...
> 
> oh I'm hoping its correct for you to Lindsey hun...that would be awesome....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna get exited but atm feel guilty if i do if that makes sence?Click to expand...

Sending Sam my :hugs: hon.............am with frogger on this one am sure Sam would not want you to feel guilty :hugs:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

You can add me to the page too, plz! I'll be testing July 31st, if no :af: by then.
Gail: August BFP from a cycle that starts in July - BOY
Jenny: July BFP - BOY
Sandra: October BFP - BOY
Brooke: July conception, July or August BFP - GIRL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol

oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...

had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...

well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...

 lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"


----------



## Catwoman83

frogger3240 said:


> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:


Can you add mines as well Frogger3240

Jenny Renny- July 2011 BFP (Boy)
Cheri-August (she predicted this in 2008) (Boy) but says she still see it as the same
Gail-Nov 2011 (Boy)


Thank you:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...

:rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...

im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah I will be like `yes of course am fat AND PREGNANT!` :haha: not long now hon,we can graduated to 1st tri as bump buddies :thumbup: I calculated my EDD based on lmp to be 21st March Monday`s Child Just like me!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will be like `yes of course am fat AND PREGNANT!` :haha: not long now hon,we can graduated to 1st tri as bump buddies :thumbup: I calculated my EDD based on lmp to be 21st March Monday`s Child Just like me!Click to expand...

same as me! if we have done it rigth lol bens bday the day after too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will be like `yes of course am fat AND PREGNANT!` :haha: not long now hon,we can graduated to 1st tri as bump buddies :thumbup: I calculated my EDD based on lmp to be 21st March Monday`s Child Just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> same as me! if we have done it rigth lol bens bday the day after tooClick to expand...

of course we`ve done it right hon :thumbup: I am truly knackered :sleep: with all the bding I am glad of the rest right now :haha: Looking forward to that Anniversary :baby:......ooooooooooooooh will you be telling ben on his b`day?


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Hey, can you add my Sandra reading, she said July/August crossover (like, end of July beginning of august) for Conception.
> 
> Will hopefully be able to add my new psychic lady tomorrow :D

didn't you get your BFP from your may cycle hun that ended in a chemical pregnancy?..if so didn't Jenny perdict that you would get it in May?...I know it ended in a chemical but if she did perdict it then she got that one correct right?..I thought I read that on the Jenny Renny thread...just wondering the more that she gets correct it just looks alot better and gives others hope that are still waiting to see if hers does come true or not...thanks hun and again I'm so sorry about your chemical that you had hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Hey, can you add my Sandra reading, she said July/August crossover (like, end of July beginning of august) for Conception.
> 
> Will hopefully be able to add my new psychic lady tomorrow :D

got your information added to the first page hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

NJAngelAPN said:


> You can add me to the page too, plz! I'll be testing July 31st, if no :af: by then.
> Gail: August BFP from a cycle that starts in July - BOY
> Jenny: July BFP - BOY
> Sandra: October BFP - BOY
> Brooke: July conception, July or August BFP - GIRL

got your information added hun...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Catwoman83 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Can you add mines as well Frogger3240
> 
> Jenny Renny- July 2011 BFP (Boy)
> Cheri-August (she predicted this in 2008) (Boy) but says she still see it as the same
> Gail-Nov 2011 (Boy)
> 
> 
> Thank you:hugs:Click to expand...

your information has been added to the first page hun....:thumbup:


----------



## Catwoman83

frogger3240 said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Can you add mines as well Frogger3240
> 
> Jenny Renny- July 2011 BFP (Boy)
> Cheri-August (she predicted this in 2008) (Boy) but says she still see it as the same
> Gail-Nov 2011 (Boy)
> 
> 
> Thank you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your information has been added to the first page hun....:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you very much but guess what? I put the wrong years..lol those predictions are for 2010 and why am I jinxing myself:haha:

Thank you for that in advance, you did a very lovely job with it also!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will be like `yes of course am fat AND PREGNANT!` :haha: not long now hon,we can graduated to 1st tri as bump buddies :thumbup: I calculated my EDD based on lmp to be 21st March Monday`s Child Just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> same as me! if we have done it rigth lol bens bday the day after tooClick to expand...
> 
> of course we`ve done it right hon :thumbup: I am truly knackered :sleep: with all the bding I am glad of the rest right now :haha: Looking forward to that Anniversary :baby:......ooooooooooooooh will you be telling ben on his b`day?Click to expand...

 nooo his bday is day after my edd:haha: could wait till thn to tell him but i think hed prob guess


----------



## faerieprozac

frogger3240 said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can you add my Sandra reading, she said July/August crossover (like, end of July beginning of august) for Conception.
> 
> Will hopefully be able to add my new psychic lady tomorrow :D
> 
> didn't you get your BFP from your may cycle hun that ended in a chemical pregnancy?..if so didn't Jenny perdict that you would get it in May?...I know it ended in a chemical but if she did perdict it then she got that one correct right?..I thought I read that on the Jenny Renny thread...just wondering the more that she gets correct it just looks alot better and gives others hope that are still waiting to see if hers does come true or not...thanks hun and again I'm so sorry about your chemical that you had hun...:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, its on the front page under my name hun, well it was lol. I was predicted June BFP from a May cycle, but got my BFP on the 27th May so practically June. I was just hoping that, as I then had a cycle starting May 29th that I would definetly get my BFP in June... lol. But theoretically she was right.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben has his driving test this afternoon hes soooo nervouse


----------



## foxyloxy28

Hey Frogger

Just updating mine for you:

foxyloxy28 

Jenny: BFP May'10 (Girl) - Incorrect

Cheri: BFP, Conceive or Due Date: May (Girl - no year given) 

Sandra: Month of May is important (unsure of year), along with 3rd of a month (or possibly 3rd month - March) (Girl) (1st of 3 babies)

Anne-Marie: BFP or Conceive: June'10 (Boy)

Gail: BFP by July'10 (Boy) (1st of 3 babies)

Star: BFP August 2010 (Boy) (1st of 3 babies)

Amber: BFP February 2011 (Boy)


----------



## frogger3240

Catwoman83 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Can you add mines as well Frogger3240
> 
> Jenny Renny- July 2011 BFP (Boy)
> Cheri-August (she predicted this in 2008) (Boy) but says she still see it as the same
> Gail-Nov 2011 (Boy)
> 
> 
> Thank you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your information has been added to the first page hun....:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much but guess what? I put the wrong years..lol those predictions are for 2010 and why am I jinxing myself:haha:
> 
> Thank you for that in advance, you did a very lovely job with it also!!!Click to expand...

its ok hun I will fix it...:thumbup: awww thanks hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ben has his driving test this afternoon hes soooo nervouse

tell him I said good luck...he can do it....:thumbup:https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo117/noramaj/Obraz3.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben has his driving test this afternoon hes soooo nervouse
> 
> tell him I said good luck...he can do it....:thumbup:https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo117/noramaj/Obraz3.gifClick to expand...

hes gone now il know in rougly 2 n half hours if hes donwe it or not!


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can you add my Sandra reading, she said July/August crossover (like, end of July beginning of august) for Conception.
> 
> Will hopefully be able to add my new psychic lady tomorrow :D
> 
> didn't you get your BFP from your may cycle hun that ended in a chemical pregnancy?..if so didn't Jenny perdict that you would get it in May?...I know it ended in a chemical but if she did perdict it then she got that one correct right?..I thought I read that on the Jenny Renny thread...just wondering the more that she gets correct it just looks alot better and gives others hope that are still waiting to see if hers does come true or not...thanks hun and again I'm so sorry about your chemical that you had hun...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, its on the front page under my name hun, well it was lol. I was predicted June BFP from a May cycle, but got my BFP on the 27th May so practically June. I was just hoping that, as I then had a cycle starting May 29th that I would definetly get my BFP in June... lol. But theoretically she was right.Click to expand...

got it updated hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

foxyloxy28 said:


> Hey Frogger
> 
> Just updating mine for you:
> 
> foxyloxy28
> 
> Jenny: BFP May'10 (Girl) - Incorrect
> 
> Cheri: BFP, Conceive or Due Date: May (Girl - no year given)
> 
> Sandra: Month of May is important (unsure of year), along with 3rd of a month (or possibly 3rd month - March) (Girl) (1st of 3 babies)
> 
> Anne-Marie: BFP or Conceive: June'10 (Boy)
> 
> Gail: BFP by July'10 (Boy) (1st of 3 babies)
> 
> Star: BFP August 2010 (Boy) (1st of 3 babies)
> 
> Amber: BFP February 2011 (Boy)

got your information updated to hun....:thumbup:


----------



## Catwoman83

:thumbup:


frogger3240 said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Can you add mines as well Frogger3240
> 
> Jenny Renny- July 2011 BFP (Boy)
> Cheri-August (she predicted this in 2008) (Boy) but says she still see it as the same
> Gail-Nov 2011 (Boy)
> 
> 
> Thank you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your information has been added to the first page hun....:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much but guess what? I put the wrong years..lol those predictions are for 2010 and why am I jinxing myself:haha:
> 
> Thank you for that in advance, you did a very lovely job with it also!!!Click to expand...
> 
> its ok hun I will fix it...:thumbup: awww thanks hun....:hug:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

can't wait to start seeing some Gail & Sandra perdictions coming true so that I can add them to the first page....come on :bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

ladies I have found another lady that is on this thread she hasn't been on here in a while but sadly she has mc but her jenny/gail perdiction were CORRECT!!!! I have sent her a private message asking her permission to add it to the first page to show that Jenny has another one and Gail will have her 1st correct one on there...I'm truly sad that she lost her baby and I'm sending her lots of hugs her way I know its truly hard to deal with but with us all here we are here to help support her is she decides to join us again...:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will be like `yes of course am fat AND PREGNANT!` :haha: not long now hon,we can graduated to 1st tri as bump buddies :thumbup: I calculated my EDD based on lmp to be 21st March Monday`s Child Just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> same as me! if we have done it rigth lol bens bday the day after tooClick to expand...
> 
> of course we`ve done it right hon :thumbup: I am truly knackered :sleep: with all the bding I am glad of the rest right now :haha: Looking forward to that Anniversary :baby:......ooooooooooooooh will you be telling ben on his b`day?Click to expand...
> 
> nooo his bday is day after my edd:haha: could wait till thn to tell him but i think hed prob guessClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I would hope so hon......can you imagine? `sorry cant make that meal tonight hon for your birthday might be a little tied up in labour` :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive got evil cramps today hoping its just ov lol
> 
> oooooooh me too was just saying quite intense cramping,fxed its a good sign for us both :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> had the yesterday too but yestewrday i had so much ewcm today there just a little:dohh: no idea if im oving or getting ready for af lolClick to expand...
> 
> well we bd last night so a bit unsure has to how much ewcm if any at the minute :dohh: am feeling really good though and my colleague commented this morning how well I looked.....sort of `fresh`looking......I hope she can see the future :baby: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i ahd that at work once " are u pregnant u look very fruitfull " no "oh just fat then"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me too hon, me too! But I can but hope :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im lookign forward to the day i can say yeh actualky 5 weeks gone:haha: then she will be shocked she does it everytime im at that nursery! not long till we will bvet our bfps:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will be like `yes of course am fat AND PREGNANT!` :haha: not long now hon,we can graduated to 1st tri as bump buddies :thumbup: I calculated my EDD based on lmp to be 21st March Monday`s Child Just like me!Click to expand...
> 
> same as me! if we have done it rigth lol bens bday the day after tooClick to expand...
> 
> of course we`ve done it right hon :thumbup: I am truly knackered :sleep: with all the bding I am glad of the rest right now :haha: Looking forward to that Anniversary :baby:......ooooooooooooooh will you be telling ben on his b`day?Click to expand...
> 
> nooo his bday is day after my edd:haha: could wait till thn to tell him but i think hed prob guessClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I would hope so hon......can you imagine? `sorry cant make that meal tonight hon for your birthday might be a little tied up in labour` :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

lmao yeh init he wants me to go germany and have baby as the hospital and health sysemt is so much better but would mean id have to be out there for prob 3mths due to my uterus i could go early


----------



## Shell'sAngels

well they all said august for me and were all wrong cuse i got my bfp this morning  fingers crossed i take this baby home this time xx


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats Shell'sAngels :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

shell'sangels said:


> well they all said august for me and were all wrong cuse i got my bfp this morning  fingers crossed i take this baby home this time xx

huge congrats hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben failed his test:(


----------



## frogger3240

Shell'sAngels said:


> well they all said august for me and were all wrong cuse i got my bfp this morning  fingers crossed i take this baby home this time xx

congratulations hun...:happydance::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ben failed his test:(

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/SmileyOhNo.gif will he beable to take it again?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls , 

i got my :bfp: as both jenny and gail predicted but unfortunately miscarried :cry: so i have a new prediction from gail for conception July/Aug showing a baby boy :happydance: so lets hope the lovely gail is right again , she has also done a fertility spell for me x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben failed his test:(
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys/SmileyOhNo.gif will he beable to take it again?Click to expand...

yeh he just gota rebook it and hope he desnt make sma e mistake again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Pinksnowball said:


> hi girls ,
> 
> i got my :bfp: as both jenny and gail predicted but unfortunately miscarried :cry: so i have a new prediction from gail for conception July/Aug showing a baby boy :happydance: so lets hope the lovely gail is right again , she has also done a fertility spell for me x

oh im sorry hunny:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Pinksnowball said:


> hi girls ,
> 
> i got my :bfp: as both jenny and gail predicted but unfortunately miscarried :cry: so i have a new prediction from gail for conception July/Aug showing a baby boy :happydance: so lets hope the lovely gail is right again , she has also done a fertility spell for me x

Oh Hun I am so, so sorry xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Pinksnowball said:


> hi girls ,
> 
> i got my :bfp: as both jenny and gail predicted but unfortunately miscarried :cry: so i have a new prediction from gail for conception July/Aug showing a baby boy :happydance: so lets hope the lovely gail is right again , she has also done a fertility spell for me x

:hugs::hugs: so sorry hon!

[-o&lt; shes right again and sending lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ben failed his test:(

fxed for next time hon! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good night ladies have a good evening xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> good night ladies have a good evening xxx

night night hon, sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## happilytrying

Hey ladies just wanted you to know I got my email from The Real Green Witch and they will be starting my spell tomorrow around midnight. I am so excited!! :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

happilytrying said:


> Hey ladies just wanted you to know I got my email from The Real Green Witch and they will be starting my spell tomorrow around midnight. I am so excited!! :dance:

ooooooooooooooooh fxed hon! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?

I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?
> 
> I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hun thinking we are prob out this mth then as 2-3 dpo is way too early


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?
> 
> I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun thinking we are prob out this mth then as 2-3 dpo is way too earlyClick to expand...

not nessecary hon....remember everyone is different!:hugs: and anyways have you been bding before uti? cause you may have just caught that eggy?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?
> 
> I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun thinking we are prob out this mth then as 2-3 dpo is way too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> not nessecary hon....remember everyone is different!:hugs: and anyways have you been bding before uti? cause you may have just caught that eggy?Click to expand...

we have had 3 days b4 yeh but not too positive about it tbh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?
> 
> I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun thinking we are prob out this mth then as 2-3 dpo is way too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> not nessecary hon....remember everyone is different!:hugs: and anyways have you been bding before uti? cause you may have just caught that eggy?Click to expand...
> 
> we have had 3 days b4 yeh but not too positive about it tbhClick to expand...

it only takes one magical :spermy: hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?
> 
> I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun thinking we are prob out this mth then as 2-3 dpo is way too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> not nessecary hon....remember everyone is different!:hugs: and anyways have you been bding before uti? cause you may have just caught that eggy?Click to expand...
> 
> we have had 3 days b4 yeh but not too positive about it tbhClick to expand...
> 
> it only takes one magical :spermy: hon!Click to expand...

true lol and i did my spell this time too and kept my stone in the moonlight


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am so not impressed only managed 3 night of dtd and now have a water infection is it safe to still do it?
> 
> I googled hon as I had absolutely no idea and its seems its recommended that you avoid bding whilst you have/are been treated......BY THE WAY UTI IS A GREAT EARLY PREGNANCY SYMPTON!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun thinking we are prob out this mth then as 2-3 dpo is way too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> not nessecary hon....remember everyone is different!:hugs: and anyways have you been bding before uti? cause you may have just caught that eggy?Click to expand...
> 
> we have had 3 days b4 yeh but not too positive about it tbhClick to expand...
> 
> it only takes one magical :spermy: hon!Click to expand...
> 
> true lol and i did my spell this time too and kept my stone in the moonlightClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance: my spell from mia angel was completed last thurs night and I have been sleeping with my rosequartz under my pillow/mattress and have been wearing my fertility charm around my neck every single day since last thurs and got my + opk on sat/sun soooooooooo plenty of magic floating in our room during my fertile window :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed bens agreed to let m,e have some lovin tonight as i have my cranberry tabs to help my water infection:happydance: goodnight laides


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all i got no lovin last night was too stingy blah gota hope the 3 days we got were the correct time and was ov


----------



## gail123

Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))

Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gail123 said:


> Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
> Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))
> 
> Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thats fantastic gives me hope :happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thats awesome. Now that it's July I'm expecting to see lots of BFPS and hope that I get mine in August :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gail123 said:


> Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
> Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))
> 
> Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

WHOOP WHOOP 

I am testing July 12th AF is NOT due I calculate about 8th/9th July and I will be testing the day before our 1st :wedding: Anniversary.....I am extremely positive Gail you have predicted me correctly for this cycle too!:thumbup: and I will be expecting a 1st Anniversary :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> gail123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
> Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))
> 
> Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> I am testing July 12th AF is NOT due I calculate about 8th/9th July and I will be testing the day before our 1st :wedding: Anniversary.....I am extremely positive Gail you have predicted me correctly for this cycle too!:thumbup: and I will be expecting a 1st Anniversary :baby:Click to expand...

 i could be testeing this same day! but thats only if whhat i had was actualy ov:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gail123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
> Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))
> 
> Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> I am testing July 12th AF is NOT due I calculate about 8th/9th July and I will be testing the day before our 1st :wedding: Anniversary.....I am extremely positive Gail you have predicted me correctly for this cycle too!:thumbup: and I will be expecting a 1st Anniversary :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> i could be testeing this same day! but thats only if whhat i had was actualy ov:dohh:Click to expand...

oooooooooooooooh we could get our BFP`S on the same day :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gail123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
> Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))
> 
> Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> I am testing July 12th AF is NOT due I calculate about 8th/9th July and I will be testing the day before our 1st :wedding: Anniversary.....I am extremely positive Gail you have predicted me correctly for this cycle too!:thumbup: and I will be expecting a 1st Anniversary :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> i could be testeing this same day! but thats only if whhat i had was actualy ov:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oooooooooooooooh we could get our BFP`S on the same day :happydance:Click to expand...

no symptoms yet for me tho lol exept the uti im tryiing NOT to worry about it atm


----------



## foxyloxy28

I am away on the day AF is due, but if she doesn't show, I'll also be testing on 12th! I so hope Gail is right - BFP by July'10!


----------



## gail123

Another quickie......lol
Just wanted to clarify my pregnancy readings are _only_ offered to give *conception date(s) the gender and also how many children you have.*

It is _not_ a full reading,indepth, not advertised as such,and any other info or messages I give are individual , 'extras' if you like, as Ive noticed a post saying someone found it a 'general reading' or a bit 'vague' just do bare in mind its not a reading anyway as such, it is for those 3 things:
Conception month(s)
Gender(s)
How many children
I do like to add a few personals or messages as I feel if they come through while Im linked to you, its only right I pass these on, so do be aware of what your purchasing,and dont expect a pregnancy outlook to include outstanding information or be indepth as my fuller readings, hope this clears up what they cover and what your buying and what this item is offering :))
Love and light :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?

Hey hon,

I had heartburn last two days but nowt today except feeling really wacked and poor appetite, heavy sort of feeling :blush: and odd twinge/pull and terrible backache!

I have been looking after my `PRINCESS PEA` today..... my baby niece who is just 5 months old she is such a beautiful :baby: and I absolutely adore her.....I have been getting my DS in training for when his :baby: brother/sister arrives:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> Hey hon,
> 
> I had heartburn last two days but nowt today except feeling really wacked and poor appetite, heavy sort of feeling :blush: and odd twinge/pull and terrible backache!
> 
> I have been looking after my `PRINCESS PEA` today..... my baby niece who is just 5 months old she is such a beautiful :baby: and I absolutely adore her.....I have been getting my DS in training for when his :baby: brother/sister arrives:haha:Click to expand...

awwwww i get to do that monday have a full days work so gonnabe with ikkle ones from 830- 5 30:happydance: not long to u get ur bfp im not pos about mine anymore as have cramps now too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4

Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...

i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ov


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...

us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:

I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...

we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...

Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:yeh a hell of a lot of praying might do my spell again that hedgewitch gave me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:yeh a hell of a lot of praying might do my spell again that hedgewitch gave meClick to expand...

I did the mia angel one and completed it last thurs night :happydance: so intime for my fertile period....she says you only need to do it once :thumbup:

I really really really want my March :baby:, we have no March birthdays in our family so :baby: would be unique and if she is a girl even more unique for my DH`s family! Plus it would also be the perfect excuse to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scan and let someone else have the appointment!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:yeh a hell of a lot of praying might do my spell again that hedgewitch gave meClick to expand...
> 
> I did the mia angel one and completed it last thurs night :happydance: so intime for my fertile period....she says you only need to do it once :thumbup:
> 
> I really really really want my March :baby:, we have no March birthdays in our family so :baby: would be unique and if she is a girl even more unique for my DH`s family! Plus it would also be the perfect excuse to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scan and let someone else have the appointment!Click to expand...

i recon u will get it hun :thumbup::dust::bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:yeh a hell of a lot of praying might do my spell again that hedgewitch gave meClick to expand...
> 
> I did the mia angel one and completed it last thurs night :happydance: so intime for my fertile period....she says you only need to do it once :thumbup:
> 
> I really really really want my March :baby:, we have no March birthdays in our family so :baby: would be unique and if she is a girl even more unique for my DH`s family! Plus it would also be the perfect excuse to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scan and let someone else have the appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> i recon u will get it hun :thumbup::dust::bfp:Click to expand...

it would be fantastic hon if we both got it :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:yeh a hell of a lot of praying might do my spell again that hedgewitch gave meClick to expand...
> 
> I did the mia angel one and completed it last thurs night :happydance: so intime for my fertile period....she says you only need to do it once :thumbup:
> 
> I really really really want my March :baby:, we have no March birthdays in our family so :baby: would be unique and if she is a girl even more unique for my DH`s family! Plus it would also be the perfect excuse to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scan and let someone else have the appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> i recon u will get it hun :thumbup::dust::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> it would be fantastic hon if we both got it :baby:Click to expand...

yep bump buddys :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just reallllly confused myseld i got my opk on the 28th so ov was either day b4 or day after so what would that be dpo lol ben says could be 6 could be 5 could be 4
> 
> Am a bit like this....my ticker is out by a day or so I think :shrug: I got nearly + opk sat night at 6pm then def + sunday morn at 11.30am and I think if I had of tested again sat night say at 11pm or summat I would have got + then so I think I ov sun/mon that would make me 5 or 6 dpo I think :shrug: I got real nasty ov pains on sunday and lots of cramping monday (but still dtd :haha: on both nights!)Click to expand...
> 
> i had ewcm sunday well slight so we dtd, had more on monday well tons more plus a almost pos opk and then more on tues so thats the 3 main days we dtd if infact was ovClick to expand...
> 
> us too hon previous mon & thur & then last sat sun and mon so hopefully we covered all bases :thumbup:
> 
> I struggle to go by ewcm I tend to get it a few days before ov generally when my fade in starts about 5ish days before + and then after ov til af arrives so I wouldnt really count it whilst SS cause for me it wouldnt be unusual if you get what I mean?.....I remember when I was preggers with ds I had lots of ewcm all through my pregnancy and carried spare panties with me all the time :blush: BUT having said that I am drier regards ewcm this cycle right now than I have been since ttc, wondering if it could be vit b6 :shrug: I know it helps with LP etc but :shrug: regards ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> we have onlky managed them 3 days did try last night but stung to much and the day b4 when i reallllllllly wanted it bed went to sleep early as wasnt in a good mood due to his test so hopeing we got the eggyClick to expand...
> 
> Well hon you got the three days we did so :shrug: the rest is down to mother nature now I guess :thumbup: and a whole lotta praying! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:yeh a hell of a lot of praying might do my spell again that hedgewitch gave meClick to expand...
> 
> I did the mia angel one and completed it last thurs night :happydance: so intime for my fertile period....she says you only need to do it once :thumbup:
> 
> I really really really want my March :baby:, we have no March birthdays in our family so :baby: would be unique and if she is a girl even more unique for my DH`s family! Plus it would also be the perfect excuse to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scan and let someone else have the appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> i recon u will get it hun :thumbup::dust::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> it would be fantastic hon if we both got it :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> yep bump buddys :happydance:Click to expand...

The best hon :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

gail123 said:


> Hi Ladies hope your all well :))
> Just a quickie, wanted to share had *5* ladies got their positive bfp's this week :)))))))
> 
> Keep them coming, baby dust to all !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance:that is wonderful Gail...hoping to see more :bfp: coming soon here also...:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?

When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...

see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two lines


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...

It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...

fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not nice


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...

Morning hon,

I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:


----------



## gail123

*Holiday Notice:* from Psychic123ukreadings.
I will be away from the *7th July until the 19th July* and will not be carrying out readings between those dates.
You can still purchase and pre-order any reading, but this will not be carried out and sent until 19th July onwards.
Last Ordering date will be *Tuesday 6th before 2pm* any orders that arrive after Tuesday 6th July 2pm will be sent 19th onwards :Many Thanks :)

If you are thinking of getting a reading, it can be a good idea to pre- order as I usually have alot of readings waiting on my return! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...

yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:Click to expand...

This is exactly how I feel hon......I do wonder when I am pregnant if I will have a feeling I am cause I every sympton going normally I wonder what I will feel like when we have caught that eggy, I wonder if maybe for us we just wont have any symptons at all :shrug: I cant imagine them been any worse than they are currently....I feel really unwell right now :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly how I feel hon......I do wonder when I am pregnant if I will have a feeling I am cause I every sympton going normally I wonder what I will feel like when we have caught that eggy, I wonder if maybe for us we just wont have any symptons at all :shrug: I cant imagine them been any worse than they are currently....I feel really unwell right now :cry:Click to expand...

same its horrible have heartburn from hell thats making me feel sick cramps that i cant tell are af or something else sooooo tired and just blah ttc sucks lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly how I feel hon......I do wonder when I am pregnant if I will have a feeling I am cause I every sympton going normally I wonder what I will feel like when we have caught that eggy, I wonder if maybe for us we just wont have any symptons at all :shrug: I cant imagine them been any worse than they are currently....I feel really unwell right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same its horrible have heartburn from hell thats making me feel sick cramps that i cant tell are af or something else sooooo tired and just blah ttc sucks lolClick to expand...

I had had about 9hrs sleep and still feel really wacked out :shrug: and the fact that I have NO ewcm right now has got me wondering :shrug: cause I normally have oodles at this time of my cycle and sometimes on my pants too :blush: sorry tmi BUT its bloody gone missing :shrug: I hope this is the differnce for me and I am cooking a ickle :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly how I feel hon......I do wonder when I am pregnant if I will have a feeling I am cause I every sympton going normally I wonder what I will feel like when we have caught that eggy, I wonder if maybe for us we just wont have any symptons at all :shrug: I cant imagine them been any worse than they are currently....I feel really unwell right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same its horrible have heartburn from hell thats making me feel sick cramps that i cant tell are af or something else sooooo tired and just blah ttc sucks lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had had about 9hrs sleep and still feel really wacked out :shrug: and the fact that I have NO ewcm right now has got me wondering :shrug: cause I normally have oodles at this time of my cycle and sometimes on my pants too :blush: sorry tmi BUT its bloody gone missing :shrug: I hope this is the differnce for me and I am cooking a ickle :baby:Click to expand...

yeh lol im same with sleep but oppasit with the cm feel quite wet down there again tmi lol hope this is it for you:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly how I feel hon......I do wonder when I am pregnant if I will have a feeling I am cause I every sympton going normally I wonder what I will feel like when we have caught that eggy, I wonder if maybe for us we just wont have any symptons at all :shrug: I cant imagine them been any worse than they are currently....I feel really unwell right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same its horrible have heartburn from hell thats making me feel sick cramps that i cant tell are af or something else sooooo tired and just blah ttc sucks lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had had about 9hrs sleep and still feel really wacked out :shrug: and the fact that I have NO ewcm right now has got me wondering :shrug: cause I normally have oodles at this time of my cycle and sometimes on my pants too :blush: sorry tmi BUT its bloody gone missing :shrug: I hope this is the differnce for me and I am cooking a ickle :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh lol im same with sleep but oppasit with the cm feel quite wet down there again tmi lol hope this is it for you:dust:Click to expand...

Its just soooooo unusual for me not to have any ewcm normally from just before ov until af arrives I am incredible wet :blush: and often in the run up to me expecting af I am often running to loo knicker checking cause I think af has got me and its generally just oodles of ewcm! sorry tmi again but I just dont get it this is NOT normal for me :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah have such horrid heartburn today will not go away tis making me feel so sick:( how are you all?
> 
> When I got my May bfp, it was heartburn that made me test, I never suffer from it, but from about 5dpo, it was constantly there. :DClick to expand...
> 
> see for me alot of my af symptoms are the same as what ppl cal preg symptoms i just about ALWAYS end up with heartburn and sickness so im just waiting for either af or them preety two linesClick to expand...
> 
> It seems just about every possible pregnancy symtons going is normal for me in the 2ww now......This started last cycle and cause it was different I thought mmmmmmmmmm might be on track for my BFP but :nope: and well since 2dpo I have all the same symptons again......lower stomach cramps/twinges/pressure, backache, headache, I have a stuffy nose sore throat gained at 2dpo again same as last cycle, poor appetite, craving certain things like cups of tea or salad, heartburn, nausea I mean you name it I have it AGAIN! :shrug:
> The only thing different for me so far is my lack of ewcm, I mean normally at this stage of my cycle I have adsolutely oodles :blush: but in the last two days I have barely none? I just dont get that one and am hoping I am cooking a ickle :baby: as we speak and hope this is the reason why :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed hun i have had a few symptoms i dont normaly get but at my dpo most prob all in my head hevae cramping / odd pain atm in my right side of tum and woke feeling super sick and bringing up acid sooo not niceClick to expand...
> 
> Morning hon,
> 
> I feel like they are in my head too OR for some reason i am making my body have these symptons which is totally :wacko: cause its like making yourself :sick: or summat and of course I dont want to be that :shrug: I think its cause my body is aware my mind soooooo desparately wants to be pregnant and is mimicking pregnancy symptons.......stupid body I wish it wouldnt its like rubbing salt in wounds!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yep lol ive had these kinda symptoms every cycle since ermm nivember i think tis really annoying its like ohh i feel sick ohht hat could be good ohhh ive got sore boobs defo good a week n half later af arives:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This is exactly how I feel hon......I do wonder when I am pregnant if I will have a feeling I am cause I every sympton going normally I wonder what I will feel like when we have caught that eggy, I wonder if maybe for us we just wont have any symptons at all :shrug: I cant imagine them been any worse than they are currently....I feel really unwell right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> same its horrible have heartburn from hell thats making me feel sick cramps that i cant tell are af or something else sooooo tired and just blah ttc sucks lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had had about 9hrs sleep and still feel really wacked out :shrug: and the fact that I have NO ewcm right now has got me wondering :shrug: cause I normally have oodles at this time of my cycle and sometimes on my pants too :blush: sorry tmi BUT its bloody gone missing :shrug: I hope this is the differnce for me and I am cooking a ickle :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh lol im same with sleep but oppasit with the cm feel quite wet down there again tmi lol hope this is it for you:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Its just soooooo unusual for me not to have any ewcm normally from just before ov until af arrives I am incredible wet :blush: and often in the run up to me expecting af I am often running to loo knicker checking cause I think af has got me and its generally just oodles of ewcm! sorry tmi again but I just dont get it this is NOT normal for me :shrug:Click to expand...

lol ive just checked and yet again i have ewcm but cos my uterus i can ov from both sides at dif times of the mth so i could technicly be oving again i can get preg twice so has to be carfull lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(

awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:

I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(
> 
> awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: i have foul moods every other day lol ben says its how he knows ive ovd or am due on:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(
> 
> awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i have foul moods every other day lol ben says its how he knows ive ovd or am due on:haha:Click to expand...

Well i just decided to sit here on bnb or read and not say owt cause I fear I will cause arguments today.....I am in serious need of a MUTE button :wacko: I feel so cranky and irratated by absolutely everything AND I think I located ewcm, I have a little just now when I peed! DH has been lovely too bless him...he did supermarket run and bought me some banana muffins my fav and some beefy monstermuch too....I love him sooooooo much hes so thoughtful....I let rip 20mins or so ago and he just sat there and looked at me :dohh: He knows I feel it at this time of my cycle especially with my pending scan, he knows am so anxious :hugs:

Just a thought hon I noticed on gails website you can email her and ask her to light a candle in rememberance......thought it may be an idea until ben can take you! :hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(
> 
> awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i have foul moods every other day lol ben says its how he knows ive ovd or am due on:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i just decided to sit here on bnb or read and not say owt cause I fear I will cause arguments today.....I am in serious need of a MUTE button :wacko: I feel so cranky and irratated by absolutely everything AND I think I located ewcm, I have a little just now when I peed! DH has been lovely too bless him...he did supermarket run and bought me some banana muffins my fav and some beefy monstermuch too....I love him sooooooo much hes so thoughtful....I let rip 20mins or so ago and he just sat there and looked at me :dohh: He knows I feel it at this time of my cycle especially with my pending scan, he knows am so anxious :hugs:
> 
> Just a thought hon I noticed on gails website you can email her and ask her to light a candle in rememberance......thought it may be an idea until ben can take you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Lindseyanne and MADLYTTC you two are really great support for one another and good friends its so cute and sweet:hugs::flower::hugs: Wishing you both the best!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Catwoman83 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(
> 
> awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i have foul moods every other day lol ben says its how he knows ive ovd or am due on:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i just decided to sit here on bnb or read and not say owt cause I fear I will cause arguments today.....I am in serious need of a MUTE button :wacko: I feel so cranky and irratated by absolutely everything AND I think I located ewcm, I have a little just now when I peed! DH has been lovely too bless him...he did supermarket run and bought me some banana muffins my fav and some beefy monstermuch too....I love him sooooooo much hes so thoughtful....I let rip 20mins or so ago and he just sat there and looked at me :dohh: He knows I feel it at this time of my cycle especially with my pending scan, he knows am so anxious :hugs:
> 
> Just a thought hon I noticed on gails website you can email her and ask her to light a candle in rememberance......thought it may be an idea until ben can take you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindseyanne and MADLYTTC you two are really great support for one another and good friends its so cute and sweet:hugs::flower::hugs: Wishing you both the best!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you hon!

me and lindsey fill this thread with our chats lol! Maybe we should have a thread all of our own! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(
> 
> awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i have foul moods every other day lol ben says its how he knows ive ovd or am due on:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i just decided to sit here on bnb or read and not say owt cause I fear I will cause arguments today.....I am in serious need of a MUTE button :wacko: I feel so cranky and irratated by absolutely everything AND I think I located ewcm, I have a little just now when I peed! DH has been lovely too bless him...he did supermarket run and bought me some banana muffins my fav and some beefy monstermuch too....I love him sooooooo much hes so thoughtful....I let rip 20mins or so ago and he just sat there and looked at me :dohh: He knows I feel it at this time of my cycle especially with my pending scan, he knows am so anxious :hugs:
> 
> Just a thought hon I noticed on gails website you can email her and ask her to light a candle in rememberance......thought it may be an idea until ben can take you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindseyanne and MADLYTTC you two are really great support for one another and good friends its so cute and sweet:hugs::flower::hugs: Wishing you both the best!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you hon!
> 
> me and lindsey fill this thread with our chats lol! Maybe we should have a thread all of our own! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:yeh we do actualy


----------



## Catwoman83

MADLYTTC said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v teary today keepo thinking about my twin she hasnt got a gravestone and nobody has visited her in over 20 years so ive just emailed the cemetry to try find her plot and when ben passes his test going to get him to take me to see her and clean up her grave no idea why im feeling like this just started thinking about her and crying:(
> 
> awwwwww hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am in a foul mood today and have short fuse (poor dh and ds!) :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i have foul moods every other day lol ben says its how he knows ive ovd or am due on:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i just decided to sit here on bnb or read and not say owt cause I fear I will cause arguments today.....I am in serious need of a MUTE button :wacko: I feel so cranky and irratated by absolutely everything AND I think I located ewcm, I have a little just now when I peed! DH has been lovely too bless him...he did supermarket run and bought me some banana muffins my fav and some beefy monstermuch too....I love him sooooooo much hes so thoughtful....I let rip 20mins or so ago and he just sat there and looked at me :dohh: He knows I feel it at this time of my cycle especially with my pending scan, he knows am so anxious :hugs:
> 
> Just a thought hon I noticed on gails website you can email her and ask her to light a candle in rememberance......thought it may be an idea until ben can take you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindseyanne and MADLYTTC you two are really great support for one another and good friends its so cute and sweet:hugs::flower::hugs: Wishing you both the best!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you hon!
> 
> me and lindsey fill this thread with our chats lol! Maybe we should have a thread all of our own! :haha:Click to expand...


:hugs: Either way you two are good!!!!!:flower::happydance:


----------



## gail123

Can you add my correct ones also :))) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gail123 said:


> Can you add my correct ones also :))) x

HE HE HE I WILL GET FROGGER TO ADD YOUR CORRECT READING FOR ME GAIL WHEN I GET MY :bfp: ON THE 12TH

THERE`S NOTHING LIKE GOOD PMA!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs

really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs
> 
> really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:Click to expand...

lol we can both loose it together


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs
> 
> really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol we can both loose it togetherClick to expand...

Am going mad and ewcm when on a little walk again and has vanished lol! I am trying to hold faith but got those little niggles going on right now blah! thing is I feel almost the same as this time last month and I just cant see that I feel any different apart from the ewcm having said that I am only 5ish dpo I gotta give myself a bloody break :dohh: AF is due this time next week can you imagine what am going to be like by then?!?!?!?! and I plan on waiting two more days til I test !


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs
> 
> really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol we can both loose it togetherClick to expand...
> 
> Am going mad and ewcm when on a little walk again and has vanished lol! I am trying to hold faith but got those little niggles going on right now blah! thing is I feel almost the same as this time last month and I just cant see that I feel any different apart from the ewcm having said that I am only 5ish dpo I gotta give myself a bloody break :dohh: AF is due this time next week can you imagine what am going to be like by then?!?!?!?! and I plan on waiting two more days til I test !Click to expand...

lol i know the feeling i THINK af is due aroudn the 12th if i did iv when we think i did as have a 13 day lp so im roughly 5 dpo too and currently not feeling preg lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs
> 
> really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol we can both loose it togetherClick to expand...
> 
> Am going mad and ewcm when on a little walk again and has vanished lol! I am trying to hold faith but got those little niggles going on right now blah! thing is I feel almost the same as this time last month and I just cant see that I feel any different apart from the ewcm having said that I am only 5ish dpo I gotta give myself a bloody break :dohh: AF is due this time next week can you imagine what am going to be like by then?!?!?!?! and I plan on waiting two more days til I test !Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know the feeling i THINK af is due aroudn the 12th if i did iv when we think i did as have a 13 day lp so im roughly 5 dpo too and currently not feeling preg lolClick to expand...

I got my positive on sun am but it was nearly there at 6pm sat night so if I had tested again, which I didnt I may have got a positive on sat night so giving the 12-48hr from surge to ov assuming I ov on monday I am 5dpo today and cause my lp is 12days I am expecting a 32day cycle (norm 32-34days, I ov on cd 21 this month but cd23 last month hence why I think 32 days and not 34 like last month) and af WILL NOT BE DUE 10th but I will be trying my very hardest to hold out until 12th when I will be 14dpo :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs
> 
> really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol we can both loose it togetherClick to expand...
> 
> Am going mad and ewcm when on a little walk again and has vanished lol! I am trying to hold faith but got those little niggles going on right now blah! thing is I feel almost the same as this time last month and I just cant see that I feel any different apart from the ewcm having said that I am only 5ish dpo I gotta give myself a bloody break :dohh: AF is due this time next week can you imagine what am going to be like by then?!?!?!?! and I plan on waiting two more days til I test !Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know the feeling i THINK af is due aroudn the 12th if i did iv when we think i did as have a 13 day lp so im roughly 5 dpo too and currently not feeling preg lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got my positive on sun am but it was nearly there at 6pm sat night so if I had tested again, which I didnt I may have got a positive on sat night so giving the 12-48hr from surge to ov assuming I ov on monday I am 5dpo today and cause my lp is 12days I am expecting a 32day cycle (norm 32-34days, I ov on cd 21 this month but cd23 last month hence why I think 32 days and not 34 like last month) and af WILL NOT BE DUE 10th but I will be trying my very hardest to hold out until 12th when I will be 14dpo :happydance:Click to expand...

i have lost count of my cycle day i think im about cd46 or somthing like that been a longggg cycle this mth what amazed me even more as ov will fit in exactly with my predictions from both jenny and gail end of june/ begining july conception


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been getting weird feelings in my abdo today startd last night liek a pulling/ stabbing in my skin started on right then left then got a crampoy achey feelign in my tum and top of legs
> 
> really funny thing happened :haha: you know like when you are in bed and you are just sort of falling asleep and you get that sort of falling feeling and it startles you?!?!?!? well I was having a nap laid on my front and just sort of drifting off and I felt this sort of hardness in my stomach on my right side, it made me jump and was a little freaky :dohh: I think I am slowly loosing it now :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol we can both loose it togetherClick to expand...
> 
> Am going mad and ewcm when on a little walk again and has vanished lol! I am trying to hold faith but got those little niggles going on right now blah! thing is I feel almost the same as this time last month and I just cant see that I feel any different apart from the ewcm having said that I am only 5ish dpo I gotta give myself a bloody break :dohh: AF is due this time next week can you imagine what am going to be like by then?!?!?!?! and I plan on waiting two more days til I test !Click to expand...
> 
> lol i know the feeling i THINK af is due aroudn the 12th if i did iv when we think i did as have a 13 day lp so im roughly 5 dpo too and currently not feeling preg lolClick to expand...
> 
> I got my positive on sun am but it was nearly there at 6pm sat night so if I had tested again, which I didnt I may have got a positive on sat night so giving the 12-48hr from surge to ov assuming I ov on monday I am 5dpo today and cause my lp is 12days I am expecting a 32day cycle (norm 32-34days, I ov on cd 21 this month but cd23 last month hence why I think 32 days and not 34 like last month) and af WILL NOT BE DUE 10th but I will be trying my very hardest to hold out until 12th when I will be 14dpo :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i have lost count of my cycle day i think im about cd46 or somthing like that been a longggg cycle this mth what amazed me even more as ov will fit in exactly with my predictions from both jenny and gail end of june/ begining july conceptionClick to expand...

mine would fit with gail and sandra, jennys prediction was for next cycle! I really hope gail and sandra got me correct.....I also have had 4 spells cast since may am wearing a fertility charm cast with a spell and am sleeping with rosequartz under my mattress.....I dont think I can do anything more and my psychic lady told me I would be a mummy again (as in given birth!) by end of april next year when I see her again, that means it has to be this month really as my edd would be mid march and next cycle would fall to far end of april and that would mean I wouldnt prob make my reading with her! GOSH i so hope they are right for us hon!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just sat and worked out dates dont think we have much chnace as we only coverd sunday mon n tues and counting bkk 13 days from the day i hadmy longest cycle so 55 im out by a few days


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok please excuse my face lol but this was the opk i got on the 28th so monday its not fully pos so ov coulda been sunday or tues or even later that day what u think?
 



Attached Files:







Picture0003.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ok please excuse my face lol but this was the opk i got on the 28th so monday its not fully pos so ov coulda been sunday or tues or even later that day what u think?

Hey hon,

It looks like mine did on sat at 11.30am before it got darker at 6pm then on sunday I got a positive....for me it would look like that the day before my +....hope this helps :hugs: 

heres mine hon...............so in the first pic the top one is 11.30am and the bottom 6pm on the sat and then the second pic is at 11.30am on the sunday.....when I tested again on the monday at about 11.30am it had faded back to what it looked like at 11.30am on the sat and so I didnt test again.....normally the rest of my cycle the second line isnt detected at all on an opk you can barely make it out
 



Attached Files:







opk sat.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









opk sun.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: my friend sam is at the hospital babys heartbeat keeps stopping and they dont think shes oing to make it:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> :cry: my friend sam is at the hospital babys heartbeat keeps stopping and they dont think shes oing to make it:cry:

:cry: OH NO! :cry:

[-o&lt; FOR SAM AND :baby:


----------



## Catwoman83

mumoffive said:


> Yes it does contain what i paid for but there is nothing in it as far as im concerned that couldnt have been made up by anyone!


Hey guys..You know I found on another board something disturbing, just in my own opinion and I am not saying anything negative here, I am none confrontation, but I do speak my mind when need be. Do you feel its fair that Gail is on the forums with us?? I dont see Cheri or Jenny here or any of the others in that matter. Its very easy to get info especially if you use the same user name, google is a bad mo fo!!! I liked my Gail reading for sure, but I have read other places she said some of the same things she said to me to others. Now I am not saying this to discourage anyone, But who would want to steal a reading that she did especially for you? Wouldnt it be easier to just make something up? I believe that if this continues its gonna get messy. because I have seen where she actually went back and forth with a few different gals on different threads and that isnt what these forums are for. If we conduct business with her it should be off the forums and its our own choice to share our predictions as one. Now I want to see everyone get their wishes, and desires. But we all should be able to voice our dislikes and likes. I would hate for anyone to put so much into something and it doesnt happen. so I am saying is, go into this with a guarded heart and do what you have to do, to conceive beyond the psychic realms. :hugs: And believe me I am hoping she was right for me, but after reading some of the other predictions it sounded like mines:shrug:


xxx


----------



## snl41296

I have readings as well 
Gail and Jenny said july/early august :thumbup:

sandra said oct/novemeber


----------



## snl41296

i just got a cheri predition =) so excited to hear what she has to say


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi again, ladies. :wave:
I'm currently CD15, with about a week or ten days till OV. Drinking my grapefruit juice, reading the forums, and generally just HOPING Jenny/Brooke are right that this is my cycle. Wanted to come by and say hello to everyone again. :)


----------



## classc1

Catwoman83 said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does contain what i paid for but there is nothing in it as far as im concerned that couldnt have been made up by anyone!
> 
> 
> Hey guys..You know I found on another board something disturbing, just in my own opinion and I am not saying anything negative here, I am none confrontation, but I do speak my mind when need be. Do you feel its fair that Gail is on the forums with us?? I dont see Cheri or Jenny here or any of the others in that matter. Its very easy to get info especially if you use the same user name, google is a bad mo fo!!! I liked my Gail reading for sure, but I have read other places she said some of the same things she said to me to others. Now I am not saying this to discourage anyone, But who would want to steal a reading that she did especially for you? Wouldnt it be easier to just make something up? I believe that if this continues its gonna get messy. because I have seen where she actually went back and forth with a few different gals on different threads and that isnt what these forums are for. If we conduct business with her it should be off the forums and its our own choice to share our predictions as one. Now I want to see everyone get their wishes, and desires. But we all should be able to voice our dislikes and likes. I would hate for anyone to put so much into something and it doesnt happen. so I am saying is, go into this with a guarded heart and do what you have to do, to conceive beyond the psychic realms. :hugs: And believe me I am hoping she was right for me, but after reading some of the other predictions it sounded like mines:shrug:
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ITA. She is ridiculous. I told her myself that I thought that her being here was inappropriate and that she was out of line in many of her comments. You can see for yourself how she reacted when I asked a simple question of a poster whom claimed that Gail was usually right...it's in the Gail thread which I REFUSE to read or go to anymore. I have NO idea why she doesn't want her readings posted. TTC boards are LITTERED with the predictions of Cheri, Jenny, Ruby and Brooke. I have yet to see any of them complain or request that their predictions be removed or not posted. The thing is...if you google Gail and ..save for this site...there are hardly any postings about her at all so I have no clue whom was allegedly stealing her postings since you can barely find any at all about her on other TTC sites in the first place!! 

I even read a thread on here where a poster complained about her on ebay...of course...Gail responded here...and then reported the poster to ebay!!! Just who do you think ebay will support? Gail whom pays them lots and lots of listing fees or the poor poster that feels that she was wronged? The worst part was that Gail then turns around and brags about all of her positive ebay listings :growlmad: Makes you wonder. People should be free to say what they think of Gail or anyone else without her coming in at every turn to comment. When she could not adequately address my issues...issues which I never asked her to address in the first place..she turned around and began name-calling. I guess she thought that she could bully me away. 

I say... Let the predictions speak for themselves. Goodness knows...some aweful things have been said about many of the psychics listed above but I have yet to see one act like this. In fact...I have never seen one respond at all. Like I said... just ridiculous.


----------



## Catwoman83

classc1 said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does contain what i paid for but there is nothing in it as far as im concerned that couldnt have been made up by anyone!
> 
> 
> Hey guys..You know I found on another board something disturbing, just in my own opinion and I am not saying anything negative here, I am none confrontation, but I do speak my mind when need be. Do you feel its fair that Gail is on the forums with us?? I dont see Cheri or Jenny here or any of the others in that matter. Its very easy to get info especially if you use the same user name, google is a bad mo fo!!! I liked my Gail reading for sure, but I have read other places she said some of the same things she said to me to others. Now I am not saying this to discourage anyone, But who would want to steal a reading that she did especially for you? Wouldnt it be easier to just make something up? I believe that if this continues its gonna get messy. because I have seen where she actually went back and forth with a few different gals on different threads and that isnt what these forums are for. If we conduct business with her it should be off the forums and its our own choice to share our predictions as one. Now I want to see everyone get their wishes, and desires. But we all should be able to voice our dislikes and likes. I would hate for anyone to put so much into something and it doesnt happen. so I am saying is, go into this with a guarded heart and do what you have to do, to conceive beyond the psychic realms. :hugs: And believe me I am hoping she was right for me, but after reading some of the other predictions it sounded like mines:shrug:
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ITA. She is ridiculous. I told her myself that I thought that her being here was inappropriate and that she was out of line in many of her comments. You can see for yourself how she reacted when I asked a simple question of a poster whom claimed that Gail was usually right...it's in the Gail thread which I REFUSE to read or go to anymore. I have NO idea why she doesn't want her readings posted. TTC boards are LITTERED with the predictions of Cheri, Jenny, Ruby and Brooke. I have yet to see any of them complain or request that their predictions be removed or not posted. The thing is...if you google Gail and ..save for this site...there are hardly any postings about her at all so I have no clue whom was allegedly stealing her postings since you can barely find any at all about her on other TTC sites in the first place!!
> 
> I even read a thread on here where a poster complained about her on ebay...of course...Gail responded here...and then reported the poster to ebay!!! Just who do you think ebay will support? Gail whom pays them lots and lots of listing fees or the poor poster that feels that she was wronged? The worst part was that Gail then turns around and brags about all of her positive ebay listings :growlmad: Makes you wonder. People should be free to say what they think of Gail or anyone else without her coming in at every turn to comment. When she could not adequately address my issues...issues which I never asked her to address in the first place..she turned around and began name-calling. I guess she thought that she could bully me away.
> 
> I say... Let the predictions speak for themselves. Goodness knows...some aweful things have been said about many of the psychics listed above but I have yet to see one act like this. In fact...I have never seen one respond at all. Like I said... just ridiculous.Click to expand...

I know I may be jumped by some of the Gail fans, and dont get me wrong I have ordered from them all:flower: But its not fair, we all are suppose to be sticking together not going against one another and we all have our own opinion, I only fear that some of the lovely ladies here that really put their faith into these readings and it doesnt pan out in their favor, correct let the readings speak for themselves..I am very sure that either way, it can happen rather the readings are going to pan out or not I have seen a couple ladies that received their BFP before the predicted times and some after so dont get discouraged. I am just saying her behavior is questionable, and after seeing her going back and forth with a couple of the ladies, I thought that was inappropriate and these forums are not for all of that. Again why would someone steal her readings especially the simplified ones..With Gender, and conceive time? Couldnt someone else just make their reading up for that matter? I dont really get it. Its easy to pick up info and I was very amped when I got my reading, but then after I read that she said similar things to other women, I got skeptic. My mother told me to go in with a guarded heart with these readings...and Ask the Higher Power to lead me to conceiving and he will grant my hearts desire if I have faith in him. The readings are exciting, but at the end of the day have in faith in he and he is whom will make it happen. Thats all I am saying...if the readings happen that is truly a blessing, but before we start defending this lady, lets allow things to happen and respect each others opinions. We are all in it for the same reason. So if someone is skeptic dont jump them embrace them and lets hope that, these readings do pan out. Support ladies support:happydance: support:hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

I think each to their own. I'm sure most of the ladies who have purchased readings are aware that they are a guide and can be wrong. For me personally, the readings have given me a much needed pma boost. I'm not particulalry fussed by Gail being on here - I am yet to see any negative comments from her (maybe I've just not come across them). Who's to say other readers aren't on here under names which wouldn't identify them as their psychic identity - just a thought.

I can understand not wanting people to display full readings - if the same reading (or a slightly reworded version) is given by another reader then people will question who's original reading it was and who's a fake. If this is someone's business then they need to take measures like copyright to protect that.

I'm not protecting any particular reader, just putting forward my personal thoughts on the subject.

I agree with letting the readings speak for themselves and allowing people to believe in whatever they wish - whether that be psychics or something else.

:) Best of luck to all :flower:


----------



## Catwoman83

foxyloxy28 said:


> I think each to their own. I'm sure most of the ladies who have purchased readings are aware that they are a guide and can be wrong. For me personally, the readings have given me a much needed pma boost. I'm not particulalry fussed by Gail being on here - I am yet to see any negative comments from her (maybe I've just not come across them). Who's to say other readers aren't on here under names which wouldn't identify them as their psychic identity - just a thought.
> 
> I can understand not wanting people to display full readings - if the same reading (or a slightly reworded version) is given by another reader then people will question who's original reading it was and who's a fake. If this is someone's business then they need to take measures like copyright to protect that.
> 
> I'm not protecting any particular reader, just putting forward my personal thoughts on the subject.
> 
> I agree with letting the readings speak for themselves and allowing people to believe in whatever they wish - whether that be psychics or something else.
> 
> :) Best of luck to all :flower:

:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

you do know that just about all of then have accounts here and i have seen them reading the thread too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

I have removed my readings from my siggy (as you can see!) When I got my readings they gave me a much needed PMA boost BUT then I started to feel like I was holding too much hope on the predictions been correct......my predictions all predicted this cycle,next or the one after that.....this is my 3rd cycle of ttc and IF I get as far as my prediction in 3 cycles time we will have been ttc 6mths and most ladies fall preggers by this mark! Am not saying my readings werent amazing especially sandras who was so indepth and amazingly correct for me on so many levels and am not saying I dont hope that at least some of my readings predict right BUT I now see my predictions for what they are A LITTLE BIT OF FUN!

That said I am sure I will concieve this cycle or next due to my reading with my psychic lady who I have visited every 3months for the last couple of years and I know she will indeed be correct when she tells me I will have given birth again by end of april 2011 (meaning I will concieve this/or next cycle!) So indeed cause of this some of my other readings will be correct....or that I have no doubt!!!!!!

I DO BELIEVE WE MAKE OUR OWN DESTINY/FATE AND THAT TTC IS ALL ABOUT POSITIVE THINKING AND HAVING FAITH!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air

Morning hon :hugs:

sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:

Today I dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min I just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: ewcm still on holiday :dohh: which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air
> 
> Morning hon :hugs:
> 
> sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> Today I dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min I just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: ewcm still on holiday :dohh: which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:Click to expand...

still think ur ginna get them two lines this mth:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air
> 
> Morning hon :hugs:
> 
> sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> Today I dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min I just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: ewcm still on holiday :dohh: which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> still think ur ginna get them two lines this mth:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs: praying we are in it together!

Dont want to :cry: but need to ask.....hows sam and ickle one?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air
> 
> Morning hon :hugs:
> 
> sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> Today I dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min I just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: ewcm still on holiday :dohh: which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> still think ur ginna get them two lines this mth:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs: praying we are in it together!
> 
> Dont want to :cry: but need to ask.....hows sam and ickle one?Click to expand...

she text me just before 1 last night baby is fine she was rolling and sucking her thumb on scan then waved at them . bloody midwife told them to prepare for the worse and of course what they have been thru with lilly-maye was the worst so thats is what they prepared for :nope: but little miss aggie is still holding in there:cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> madlyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madlyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air
> 
> morning hon :hugs:
> 
> Sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> Today i dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min i just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: Ewcm still on holiday :dohh: Which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> still think ur ginna get them two lines this mth:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hon :hugs: Praying we are in it together!
> 
> Dont want to :cry: But need to ask.....hows sam and ickle one?Click to expand...
> 
> she text me just before 1 last night baby is fine she was rolling and sucking her thumb on scan then waved at them . Bloody midwife told them to prepare for the worse and of course what they have been thru with lilly-maye was the worst so thats is what they prepared for :nope: But little miss aggie is still holding in there:cloud9:Click to expand...

oh thank god hon! Was thinking about you,her last night as you never came back to this thread after you posted and then i went to bed.......rolling and sucking her thumb aw cute and she waved! (am ok mummy & daddy!)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madlyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madlyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air
> 
> morning hon :hugs:
> 
> Sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> Today i dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min i just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: Ewcm still on holiday :dohh: Which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> still think ur ginna get them two lines this mth:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hon :hugs: Praying we are in it together!
> 
> Dont want to :cry: But need to ask.....hows sam and ickle one?Click to expand...
> 
> she text me just before 1 last night baby is fine she was rolling and sucking her thumb on scan then waved at them . Bloody midwife told them to prepare for the worse and of course what they have been thru with lilly-maye was the worst so thats is what they prepared for :nope: But little miss aggie is still holding in there:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> oh thank god hon! Was thinking about you,her last night as you never came back to this thread after you posted and then i went to bed.......rolling and sucking her thumb aw cute and she waved! (am ok mummy & daddy!)Click to expand...

 the amount of time she was without oxygen as she was compressing her cord and hadnt moved she shouldnt still be alive shes definatly got someone looking after her


----------



## gail123

Im so angry and upset with the negativity and lies of some people ...and dont worry I am removing my profile from here anyway. How nasty to call someone ridculous....so personal and uncalled for ........you go around with your false accusations without understanding or knowing any facts
1) I came to the boards as a lady from here invited me to see the lovely remarks made about my readings, I came back to these boards to defend someone spreading lies
2) I have never name called or bullied , thats actually slander
3) For your info....which I didnt want to publish , I have always been happy to have my readings printed anyway, and 3 months ago on baby center website, sandra gibbs and a lady called Maria was copying my readings, and sending these to ladies claiming they were original, it caused alot of upset, and thankfully my regular clients informed me of this, that they had ordered a reading off her, and got the same reading they ordered of me months ago, so no there is nothing dodgy why I dont want them printed, sorry to burst your bubble there.
4) I will defend any false comment about me and my work, people often sound off in forums spreading rumours untruths and lies, and everytime I will defend this, thats the person I am, I dont like lies.
5) I didnt complain to ebay, ebay contacted me, after a lady left 3 false negatives, because she wasnt happy that I told her an ex wouldnt return, they class this as feedback abuse, and trust me its hard to get any feedback removed, they do not favour the seller,and because this was again false it was removed.
I do not brag about my feedback, I have good feedback, sorry if that offends you
6) I do not or cannot get any information from the forums, firstly I wouldnt have the time, peoples emails from which they purchase do not show on here, and Im an ethical reader, who wouldnt even want to do that
7) The pregnancy readings, purchases from her are a very small minority of my work and sales, and wouldnt phase me if I never sold another pregnancy reading.
8) This forum can be read by anyone if your a member or not, I joined to speak to alot of the nicer ladies and thank them for their comments, if I spot a vicious post, of course Im going to reply to it, like you say everyone is entiltled to their opinions
9) in all my 25 years of reading have I ever come across such nastyness, skepticalness, people going out of their way to discriminate my work or myself as a person without having facts, and spreading rumours with no back up, all my readings are original, if two are the same go ahead and print them, dont just say I read 'somewhere' someone had the same, or I saw on 'some board' more untruths, have your opinions, but dont print a sladerous remark because you have a feeling Im not genuine or you heard something saw something without any backup or proof!
The people I help , and the people who email me to thank me, totally outway this kind of negativity, every person in the world has a view, has a opinion which is wonderful voice them all you like, thats great, but dont spread vicious rumours without proof, thats wrong. You spoil it for others who have faith and positivity in me and their readings, and you bring a cloud over what I do for no reason, its peoples personal choice to come to me, if you have doubts thats fine , dont spoilt it for others, with your hearsay and without having facts or quite frankly a clue about the psychic reading world, you have to look for unhand reasons why I simply dont want me readings printed, when the fact is this is only due to them being used ( fact!) Nothing underhand, no mystery, no ulterior reasons at all, but think what you want, say what you want
Personal jibes dont phase me, it just shows who you are as a person at the end of the day, I know and my loving family know Im not ridiculous, and Im a genuine kind person, who would never think of going on a public forum to question someone as a person or their profession.
Negativity breeds negativity back to you, something you may consider when asking the universe to grant you what you want in life.
Have lovely lives, post on and on, my account will be gone.
Thanks to the lovely ladies, the kindness and senserity of 95% of people here, I loved reading the posts ( and no not to gain info) sigh! 
I hope I have helped give hope, when on the days ladies are so down about ttc, they can get out there reading and once again find that hope, and nothing you say will take away the joy I personally feel when someone emails me to say their bfp came in, and Im leaving through personal choice, not through words of others, because the world is full of unhappiness and doubt and I thought of all places good karma would of been spread here more than anywhere.........I guess I was wrong.........Good bye :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My intention was not to offend you gail but I do think that readings CAN be wrong (I dont mean that yours are!) but they can be and I just think that prediction readings should be considered a little bit of fun and a pma boost.....this is indeed what they were for me and I am a great believer (YOU ONLY HAVE TO ASK MY DH WHOS A SKEPTIC!) and I personally am perfectly happy for you to pop in on these threads and I do appreciate why you dont want your readings posted in full!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madlyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madlyttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so yuck today feel sick and dizzy head feels like its full of air
> 
> morning hon :hugs:
> 
> Sorry your feeling rough today.....hoping its a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> Today i dont feel as bad as yesterday (less cranky lol!) and at the min i just have the ever present lower stomach pressure/dull aches and backache but this is not different from last month ssssssssssssso:shrug: Ewcm still on holiday :dohh: Which is definatly ssssssssssso different to norm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> still think ur ginna get them two lines this mth:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hon :hugs: Praying we are in it together!
> 
> Dont want to :cry: But need to ask.....hows sam and ickle one?Click to expand...
> 
> she text me just before 1 last night baby is fine she was rolling and sucking her thumb on scan then waved at them . Bloody midwife told them to prepare for the worse and of course what they have been thru with lilly-maye was the worst so thats is what they prepared for :nope: But little miss aggie is still holding in there:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> oh thank god hon! Was thinking about you,her last night as you never came back to this thread after you posted and then i went to bed.......rolling and sucking her thumb aw cute and she waved! (am ok mummy & daddy!)Click to expand...
> 
> the amount of time she was without oxygen as she was compressing her cord and hadnt moved she shouldnt still be alive shes definatly got someone looking after herClick to expand...

absolutely amazing hon shes a little fighter :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gail i know the readings are just for fun kinda thing but the readong you did for me really hit hom to the point i burst into tears you said end of june begining of july what at first i thought nah cant be trur then my cycle went for longer and i THINK io have ovd end of june wat wouldnt of bene possible with a normal cycle


----------



## gail123

I do appriciate that thanks, I dont come to beg for praise as the doubters think, I just like facts, I dispise rumour, but thanks,
P.S. can anyone advice how I remove my account and posts from here please, feel Im Drowning with the negativity at the moment, cant think straight
advise on doing that would be appriciated, then I can get back to normal :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gail123 said:


> I do appriciate that thanks, I dont come to beg for praise as the doubters think, I just like facts, I dispise rumour, but thanks,
> P.S. can anyone advice how I remove my account and posts from here please, feel Im Drowning with the negativity at the moment, cant think straight
> advise on doing that would be appriciated, then I can get back to normal :)


Sorry gail I have absolutely no idea how to remove posts/account etc :nope:

I also wanted to say I bought my readings from ebay but realised other day you actually have a website too :dohh: I was browsing your products and def would purchase again! Me and lindsey here mostly keep this thread going with out little chats :haha:, we both have team spirit and I think I speak on behalf of lindsey too that we both hold faith in your readings but we also try to remember that prediction readings are a bit of fun and a pma boost too.....I know lindsey is amazed due to the change in her cycle your prediction is on track for her BFP and I had two readings from you that predict end of june/beg of july and I am also on track for that too! I have faith!:hugs:


----------



## tillytum

There a negative people everywhere and when i read the posts i thought how and more so why do they write things they no nothing about i have had lots of readings from pschics on this site and they give me hope, dont let a few bullies remove you from the site gail if someone made assumptions about my work as a nurse and it was in a public forum i would answer it to your well within your rights
why should they be allowed to make remarks they dont know are true and get away with it you wont win with these people they think they are right and they wont budge
so they just try and spoil it for others
I remember the reading copying problems on baby center im a member there too and if someone had copied my work i wouldnt want that to happen again
they only see what they want to see gail and take their anger and frustrations out with life on you
non of their posts have facts just gossip you have as much right to be here as anyone i no for a fact other pschics read all the posts the thing that makes me laugh is if they doubt all you do or that its fake why do they come here to cause trouble and put others down 
I read all my readings pretty much everyday it keeps me going i think pychics are great just because they buzz off rumours they need to stop ramming their opions down our throats they have to see evil bad or something suspicious in everything leave them to it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tillytum said:


> There a negative people everywhere and when i read the posts i thought how and more so why do they write things they no nothing about i have had lots of readings from pschics on this site and they give me hope, dont let a few bullies remove you from the site gail if someone made assumptions about my work as a nurse and it was in a public forum i would answer it to your well within your rights
> why should they be allowed to make remarks they dont know are true and get away with it you wont win with these people they think they are right and they wont budge
> so they just try and spoil it for others
> I remember the reading copying problems on baby center im a member there too and if someone had copied my work i wouldnt want that to happen again
> they only see what they want to see gail and take their anger and frustrations out with life on you
> non of their posts have facts just gossip you have as much right to be here as anyone i no for a fact other pschics read all the posts the thing that makes me laugh is if they doubt all you do or that its fake why do they come here to cause trouble and put others down
> I read all my readings pretty much everyday it keeps me going i think pychics are great just because they buzz off rumours they need to stop ramming their opions down our throats they have to see evil bad or something suspicious in everything leave them to it

here here:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

tillytum said:


> There a negative people everywhere and when i read the posts i thought how and more so why do they write things they no nothing about i have had lots of readings from pschics on this site and they give me hope, dont let a few bullies remove you from the site gail if someone made assumptions about my work as a nurse and it was in a public forum i would answer it to your well within your rights
> why should they be allowed to make remarks they dont know are true and get away with it you wont win with these people they think they are right and they wont budge
> so they just try and spoil it for others
> I remember the reading copying problems on baby center im a member there too and if someone had copied my work i wouldnt want that to happen again
> they only see what they want to see gail and take their anger and frustrations out with life on you
> non of their posts have facts just gossip you have as much right to be here as anyone i no for a fact other pschics read all the posts the thing that makes me laugh is if they doubt all you do or that its fake why do they come here to cause trouble and put others down
> I read all my readings pretty much everyday it keeps me going i think pychics are great just because they buzz off rumours they need to stop ramming their opions down our throats they have to see evil bad or something suspicious in everything leave them to it

please can I echo this too!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol


----------



## tillytum

.


----------



## frogger3240

gail123 said:


> Can you add my correct ones also :))) x

hi Gail, the correct ones meaning :bfp: are they on this thread or babyandbump board?..if not may I just get their first name to add them to the first page please..thats awesome Gail can't wait to see more :bfp: coming....:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol

THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!

and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

Gail hun I invited you to this thread that I started because I wanted you to see how everyone was sooo happy with their readings I didn't want ANYONE to come here and be negative toward you and say things that would upset you...I'm truly sorry...and hope that you will stay here with us and if anyone doesn't like it they don't have to be a part of this thread..and also I invited sandra here also and i will invited cheri and jennyrenny to...these readings have given me so much hope I'm 41 years old so my fertile years are not long so with Gails reading and what all she picked up and has touched my heart...thanks gail for being a part of this thread..:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol
> 
> THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!
> 
> and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:Click to expand...

im the opposit lol have TONS of ewcm well looks like ewcm but when rubbed between fingers goes to creamy mlky:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol
> 
> THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!
> 
> and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the opposit lol have TONS of ewcm well looks like ewcm but when rubbed between fingers goes to creamy mlky:wacko:Click to expand...

:dohh: now am knicker checking :dohh: I just had a tiny bit when I went to pee right now.....I cant believe am looking for ewcm :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol
> 
> THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!
> 
> and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the opposit lol have TONS of ewcm well looks like ewcm but when rubbed between fingers goes to creamy mlky:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: now am knicker checking :dohh: I just had a tiny bit when I went to pee right now.....I cant believe am looking for ewcm :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: we are nuts and its ttc fault


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol
> 
> THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!
> 
> and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the opposit lol have TONS of ewcm well looks like ewcm but when rubbed between fingers goes to creamy mlky:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: now am knicker checking :dohh: I just had a tiny bit when I went to pee right now.....I cant believe am looking for ewcm :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we are nuts and its ttc faultClick to expand...

:dohh: BLOODY MENTAL HON!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol
> 
> THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!
> 
> and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the opposit lol have TONS of ewcm well looks like ewcm but when rubbed between fingers goes to creamy mlky:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: now am knicker checking :dohh: I just had a tiny bit when I went to pee right now.....I cant believe am looking for ewcm :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we are nuts and its ttc faultClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: BLOODY MENTAL HON!Click to expand...

lol yeh im off to bed feel so tired can hardly keep my eyes open:wacko: got work at 8.30 tomoz so need my kip to get me thru the day just hope im with the good kids :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> so how are we all feleing ladies we need some pma back on here ive just ahd a bath and noticed my boobs seem to have expanded again along with veins and spots:S lol
> 
> THIS IS SO FUNNY LMAO.....I JUST HAD A BATH TOO!
> 
> and I had the most strange feeling.....I was lying in bath reading my book and my lower tummy got so hard and rigid :wacko: I hope this is another good sign :thumbup: your going to be sick of me saying this: but still no ewcm :shrug: WTF I just dont get where its gone :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the opposit lol have TONS of ewcm well looks like ewcm but when rubbed between fingers goes to creamy mlky:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: now am knicker checking :dohh: I just had a tiny bit when I went to pee right now.....I cant believe am looking for ewcm :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: we are nuts and its ttc faultClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: BLOODY MENTAL HON!Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeh im off to bed feel so tired can hardly keep my eyes open:wacko: got work at 8.30 so need my kip to get me thru the day just hope im with the good kids :dohh:Click to expand...

NIGHT NIGHT HON....SWEET DREAMS :sleep:


----------



## Beccaface

Who's Amber?
How do I find her?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all been sent home from work with bad tum and yet again cant pee!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> hey all been sent home from work with bad tum and yet again cant pee!!

:haha: I think me and you have some sort of :wacko: going`s on hon :haha:

bath together yesterday (well not literally!) and now both home from work sick..........LMAO!

I have been feeling really lightheaded, dizzy and just generally feeling spaced and whacked out.....am putting my feet up right now :coffee: thinking I might go for a :sleep: soon! My body feels like it could :sleep: for a week!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all been sent home from work with bad tum and yet again cant pee!!
> 
> :haha: I think me and you have some sort of :wacko: going`s on hon :haha:
> 
> bath together yesterday (well not literally!) and now both home from work sick..........LMAO!
> 
> I have been feeling really lightheaded, dizzy and just generally feeling spaced and whacked out.....am putting my feet up right now :coffee: thinking I might go for a :sleep: soon! My body feels like it could :sleep: for a week!Click to expand...

snaped woke up this morn and felt sick and spaced out wa really wobbily on my feet too and this bloody water infection i thought it had gone i could prr properly without any probs now im argghhh again


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all been sent home from work with bad tum and yet again cant pee!!
> 
> :haha: I think me and you have some sort of :wacko: going`s on hon :haha:
> 
> bath together yesterday (well not literally!) and now both home from work sick..........LMAO!
> 
> I have been feeling really lightheaded, dizzy and just generally feeling spaced and whacked out.....am putting my feet up right now :coffee: thinking I might go for a :sleep: soon! My body feels like it could :sleep: for a week!Click to expand...
> 
> snaped woke up this morn and felt sick and spaced out wa really wobbily on my feet too and this bloody water infection i thought it had gone i could prr properly without any probs now im argghhh againClick to expand...

me too my boss rang work and had me running up and down from office trying to find this folder certainly didnt help.....once we made sure staffing was covered I came home......I feel so light headed and just generally not here in my body sort of feeling.....I am loosing my pma too right now.....I am convinced my mind is playing ttc on my body I have every sympton going AGAIN this cycle and the only thing different is my lack of ewcm :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all been sent home from work with bad tum and yet again cant pee!!
> 
> :haha: I think me and you have some sort of :wacko: going`s on hon :haha:
> 
> bath together yesterday (well not literally!) and now both home from work sick..........LMAO!
> 
> I have been feeling really lightheaded, dizzy and just generally feeling spaced and whacked out.....am putting my feet up right now :coffee: thinking I might go for a :sleep: soon! My body feels like it could :sleep: for a week!Click to expand...
> 
> snaped woke up this morn and felt sick and spaced out wa really wobbily on my feet too and this bloody water infection i thought it had gone i could prr properly without any probs now im argghhh againClick to expand...
> 
> me too my boss rang work and had me running up and down from office trying to find this folder certainly didnt help.....once we made sure staffing was covered I came home......I feel so light headed and just generally not here in my body sort of feeling.....I am loosing my pma too right now.....I am convinced my mind is playing ttc on my body I have every sympton going AGAIN this cycle and the only thing different is my lack of ewcm :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

tell me about it hun im slowly loosing faith as now have what looks like thrush yet again what i get b4 af!


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> Gail hun I invited you to this thread that I started because I wanted you to see how everyone was sooo happy with their readings I didn't want ANYONE to come here and be negative toward you and say things that would upset you...I'm truly sorry...and hope that you will stay here with us and if anyone doesn't like it they don't have to be a part of this thread..and also I invited sandra here also and i will invited cheri and jennyrenny to...these readings have given me so much hope I'm 41 years old so my fertile years are not long so with Gails reading and what all she picked up and has touched my heart...thanks gail for being a part of this thread..:hugs:

I agree 100% I have loved Gails readings and the others. But just because we don't agree or like what someone has said, does not mean that they are wrong or should be ridiiculed for not being spot on. If you read the disclosure, it does state that it for entertainment purposes. 
Now me personally, I absolutely love Gail! She has hit so many key points in my life! As a matter of fact, in my last reading, she said something about my car tire and the steering, so electrical short in my kitchen, and a peeping tom. Well, my tire has neen going flat and affecting my steering, there was a short in the electrical switch in my kitchen right after that reading and we installed blinds because there is a peeping tom right up the street! She (to me) has been spot on! It actually saddens me that someone has come on here and hurt her so bad that she doesn't want to return! It makes me wonder if this is the right place for me to be after almost 3 years?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all been sent home from work with bad tum and yet again cant pee!!
> 
> :haha: I think me and you have some sort of :wacko: going`s on hon :haha:
> 
> bath together yesterday (well not literally!) and now both home from work sick..........LMAO!
> 
> I have been feeling really lightheaded, dizzy and just generally feeling spaced and whacked out.....am putting my feet up right now :coffee: thinking I might go for a :sleep: soon! My body feels like it could :sleep: for a week!Click to expand...
> 
> snaped woke up this morn and felt sick and spaced out wa really wobbily on my feet too and this bloody water infection i thought it had gone i could prr properly without any probs now im argghhh againClick to expand...
> 
> me too my boss rang work and had me running up and down from office trying to find this folder certainly didnt help.....once we made sure staffing was covered I came home......I feel so light headed and just generally not here in my body sort of feeling.....I am loosing my pma too right now.....I am convinced my mind is playing ttc on my body I have every sympton going AGAIN this cycle and the only thing different is my lack of ewcm :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it hun im slowly loosing faith as now have what looks like thrush yet again what i get b4 af!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I went to :sleep: and was having a freaky falling dream again :cry: so I woke up.....I was also laid on my tummy to begin with and it was going rigid and hard in the area behind my belly button.....I had to force myself to pee when I got up as I am so tempted to poas :dohh:.....I feel a little more optimistic but I think if I am out this month am going to ditch all the tools bar my folic acid and vit b6 and give this place a wide berth.....me and dh chatted last night about my worries about my u/s transvaginal scan scheduled for later this month if I am not pregnant this cycle and he thinks I am trying too hard and concentrating on things been perfect too much....he wants me to relax a little more and I think hes right :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Gail hun I invited you to this thread that I started because I wanted you to see how everyone was sooo happy with their readings I didn't want ANYONE to come here and be negative toward you and say things that would upset you...I'm truly sorry...and hope that you will stay here with us and if anyone doesn't like it they don't have to be a part of this thread..and also I invited sandra here also and i will invited cheri and jennyrenny to...these readings have given me so much hope I'm 41 years old so my fertile years are not long so with Gails reading and what all she picked up and has touched my heart...thanks gail for being a part of this thread..:hugs:
> 
> I agree 100% I have loved Gails readings and the others. But just because we don't agree or like what someone has said, does not mean that they are wrong or should be ridiiculed for not being spot on. If you read the disclosure, it does state that it for entertainment purposes.
> Now me personally, I absolutely love Gail! She has hit so many key points in my life! As a matter of fact, in my last reading, she said something about my car tire and the steering, so electrical short in my kitchen, and a peeping tom. Well, my tire has neen going flat and affecting my steering, there was a short in the electrical switch in my kitchen right after that reading and we installed blinds because there is a peeping tom right up the street! She (to me) has been spot on! It actually saddens me that someone has come on here and hurt her so bad that she doesn't want to return! It makes me wonder if this is the right place for me to be after almost 3 years?Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hon so sorry you feel like this! I must admit I have had to ask myself this question.....as you state readings are for entertainment purposes and can indeed be wrong.....this was a lovely supportive thread now am not so sure (no offence lindsey hon your bloody fantastic!)


----------



## classc1

gail123 said:


> Im so angry and upset with the negativity and lies of some people ...and dont worry I am removing my profile from here anyway. How nasty to call someone ridculous....so personal and uncalled for ........you go around with your false accusations without understanding or knowing any facts
> 1) I came to the boards as a lady from here invited me to see the lovely remarks made about my readings, I came back to these boards to defend someone spreading lies
> 2) I have never name called or bullied , thats actually slander
> 3) For your info....which I didnt want to publish , I have always been happy to have my readings printed anyway, and 3 months ago on baby center website, sandra gibbs and a lady called Maria was copying my readings, and sending these to ladies claiming they were original, it caused alot of upset, and thankfully my regular clients informed me of this, that they had ordered a reading off her, and got the same reading they ordered of me months ago, so no there is nothing dodgy why I dont want them printed, sorry to burst your bubble there.
> 4) I will defend any false comment about me and my work, people often sound off in forums spreading rumours untruths and lies, and everytime I will defend this, thats the person I am, I dont like lies.
> 5) I didnt complain to ebay, ebay contacted me, after a lady left 3 false negatives, because she wasnt happy that I told her an ex wouldnt return, they class this as feedback abuse, and trust me its hard to get any feedback removed, they do not favour the seller,and because this was again false it was removed.
> I do not brag about my feedback, I have good feedback, sorry if that offends you
> 6) I do not or cannot get any information from the forums, firstly I wouldnt have the time, peoples emails from which they purchase do not show on here, and Im an ethical reader, who wouldnt even want to do that
> 7) The pregnancy readings, purchases from her are a very small minority of my work and sales, and wouldnt phase me if I never sold another pregnancy reading.
> 8) This forum can be read by anyone if your a member or not, I joined to speak to alot of the nicer ladies and thank them for their comments, if I spot a vicious post, of course Im going to reply to it, like you say everyone is entiltled to their opinions
> 9) in all my 25 years of reading have I ever come across such nastyness, skepticalness, people going out of their way to discriminate my work or myself as a person without having facts, and spreading rumours with no back up, all my readings are original, if two are the same go ahead and print them, dont just say I read 'somewhere' someone had the same, or I saw on 'some board' more untruths, have your opinions, but dont print a sladerous remark because you have a feeling Im not genuine or you heard something saw something without any backup or proof!
> The people I help , and the people who email me to thank me, totally outway this kind of negativity, every person in the world has a view, has a opinion which is wonderful voice them all you like, thats great, but dont spread vicious rumours without proof, thats wrong. You spoil it for others who have faith and positivity in me and their readings, and you bring a cloud over what I do for no reason, its peoples personal choice to come to me, if you have doubts thats fine , dont spoilt it for others, with your hearsay and without having facts or quite frankly a clue about the psychic reading world, you have to look for unhand reasons why I simply dont want me readings printed, when the fact is this is only due to them being used ( fact!) Nothing underhand, no mystery, no ulterior reasons at all, but think what you want, say what you want
> Personal jibes dont phase me, it just shows who you are as a person at the end of the day, I know and my loving family know Im not ridiculous, and Im a genuine kind person, who would never think of going on a public forum to question someone as a person or their profession.
> Negativity breeds negativity back to you, something you may consider when asking the universe to grant you what you want in life.
> Have lovely lives, post on and on, my account will be gone.
> Thanks to the lovely ladies, the kindness and senserity of 95% of people here, I loved reading the posts ( and no not to gain info) sigh!
> I hope I have helped give hope, when on the days ladies are so down about ttc, they can get out there reading and once again find that hope, and nothing you say will take away the joy I personally feel when someone emails me to say their bfp came in, and Im leaving through personal choice, not through words of others, because the world is full of unhappiness and doubt and I thought of all places good karma would of been spread here more than anywhere.........I guess I was wrong.........Good bye :)


Gail...I'm not going to respond to the rest of your post except one part out of respect for the thread starter and the rest of the ladies here. However, when I am wrong, I will say so. I did not know about your issues with Babycenter. For that...I apologize for any statement relating to why you personally do not want your readings copied.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

@madlyttc and lindseyanne -
Symptoms sound promising this month! I've got my fingers crossed for both of you! I'm still waiting to OV, and I think that's almost as bad as 2WW! One of my preggo girlfriends said today that was always the worst because you don't want to :sex: if you haven't OV'd, and DH thinks we're crazy! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NJAngelAPN said:


> @madlyttc and lindseyanne -
> Symptoms sound promising this month! I've got my fingers crossed for both of you! I'm still waiting to OV, and I think that's almost as bad as 2WW! One of my preggo girlfriends said today that was always the worst because you don't want to :sex: if you haven't OV'd, and DH thinks we're crazy! :rofl:

Thanks hon am really hoping I am baking a fairycake!

LMAO :rofl::headspin::rofl:

DH said to me other night (I think it was fri!) `I suppose you want sex tonight?` (I ov last monday) and didnt want to seem unkeen to I said `if you like darling!` I hate to admit it but was really thinking `whats the point I ov already!` :rofl: who said theres no passion in ttc eh?!?!?!?!


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies how are you all doing?...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i just woke up fell asleep around 6 last night haha still feel as if i could sleep much lobger tho but have physio today so supose i should get up!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies. I saw psychic lady yesterday.

She's told me she doesn't see me getting pregnant while I'm living in the neighbourhood I'm in atm. She said it's almost as if 'the spirits' don't want me to bring a child into this enviroment. We do live in a horrible neighbourhood, it's lots of flats, there are lots of parties around us, there's about 3 (at least) drug dealers within working distance, and I've not been happy here at all. 

I'm determined to prove her wrong though, I'm sticking with my Snadra/Gail July/August prediction. I'm currently Oving/nearly Oving, but I have a yeast infection, so I really don't think I'll get my BFP at the end of this month, however, I will be ovulating the end of the month/the beginning of August, and Gail is positive I'll be pregnant by the end of August. 

The psychic lady was spot on with some things though, like my partner is an animator and draws cartoon characters of pawns (the chess pieces). She said that she could sense my partner was creative, draws small things, there's a lot of movement, and she sees black and white everywhere!! Madness!! She said my best friend will be wanting to open her own rescue centre, I text her and she said "You're kidding... I've just applied for a job at a rescue centre" She said she could see that i'm quite spiritual myself but in a natural way, and that I should have an interest in crystals, well I wear a rose quart bracelet everyday, I have my Citrine pendant and my ameythest ring, plus a bag of crystals next to my bed. :D She picked up that my partner has a (bud) smoking habbit, and that when he was younger he messed around with wicca and ooji boards which is true. She also knew that the child at home wasn't mine. 

She has said though there are no health problems, but I have something minor with my stomach area, sandra or gail said this aswell! Also, I'm going to have a boy.


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies i just woke up fell asleep around 6 last night haha still feel as if i could sleep much lobger tho but have physio today so supose i should get up!

Sleeping is good :D Really hope this is your month hun what CD are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies i just woke up fell asleep around 6 last night haha still feel as if i could sleep much lobger tho but have physio today so supose i should get up!
> 
> Sleeping is good :D Really hope this is your month hun what CD are you?Click to expand...

49 hun and just puked my guts up in the loo lol but i get sickness around af so aint taking that as a good thing


----------



## faerieprozac

What dpo are you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies i just woke up fell asleep around 6 last night haha still feel as if i could sleep much lobger tho but have physio today so supose i should get up!
> 
> Sleeping is good :D Really hope this is your month hun what CD are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 49 hun and just puked my guts up in the loo lol but i get sickness around af so aint taking that as a good thingClick to expand...

Morning Ladies,

Loving the psychic reading sounding really positive for you hon....I so love to go see my psychic lady diane I normally go every 6mths and went in may but she doesnt want to see me again until end of april 2011 now as she says I need to give events time to occur :happydance: she predicts by the time I see her again end of april I will have given birth to a baby boy another son and this will complete our family....we plan on #2 being our last child:thumbup: this means I will concieve this or next cycle (although next cycle is pushing it a little as would be due end of april!) I have oodles of faith diane is AMAZZZZZZING which is why I keep returning she will NOT be wrong I am certain of that!

Lindsey girl your symptons sound great :happydance: eeeeeeeeeeeek prayin we are bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> What dpo are you?

not too sure hun if ov was when we think then rouglhly 6-7 dpo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think i may go back to bed for a nap im pooped


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies. I saw psychic lady yesterday.
> 
> She's told me she doesn't see me getting pregnant while I'm living in the neighbourhood I'm in atm. She said it's almost as if 'the spirits' don't want me to bring a child into this enviroment. We do live in a horrible neighbourhood, it's lots of flats, there are lots of parties around us, there's about 3 (at least) drug dealers within working distance, and I've not been happy here at all.
> 
> I'm determined to prove her wrong though, I'm sticking with my Snadra/Gail July/August prediction. I'm currently Oving/nearly Oving, but I have a yeast infection, so I really don't think I'll get my BFP at the end of this month, however, I will be ovulating the end of the month/the beginning of August, and Gail is positive I'll be pregnant by the end of August.
> 
> The psychic lady was spot on with some things though, like my partner is an animator and draws cartoon characters of pawns (the chess pieces). She said that she could sense my partner was creative, draws small things, there's a lot of movement, and she sees black and white everywhere!! Madness!! She said my best friend will be wanting to open her own rescue centre, I text her and she said "You're kidding... I've just applied for a job at a rescue centre" She said she could see that i'm quite spiritual myself but in a natural way, and that I should have an interest in crystals, well I wear a rose quart bracelet everyday, I have my Citrine pendant and my ameythest ring, plus a bag of crystals next to my bed. :D She picked up that my partner has a (bud) smoking habbit, and that when he was younger he messed around with wicca and ooji boards which is true. She also knew that the child at home wasn't mine.
> 
> She has said though there are no health problems, but I have something minor with my stomach area, sandra or gail said this aswell! Also, I'm going to have a boy.

wow thats great that she also picked up on some of the stuff that sandra and gail picked up and I'm hoping that you get your bfp when gail says you will hun...sending you lots of babydust your way..:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies i just woke up fell asleep around 6 last night haha still feel as if i could sleep much lobger tho but have physio today so supose i should get up!
> 
> Sleeping is good :D Really hope this is your month hun what CD are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 49 hun and just puked my guts up in the loo lol but i get sickness around af so aint taking that as a good thingClick to expand...

Lindsey hope you feel better soon hun but I hope its a good sign of you getting your :bfp:


----------



## frogger3240

well i'm home early today we didn't have many children so they asked if I wanted to go home and I was like YEP!!!:happydance: my husband and my children were home anyways and i wanted to spend the day with them...I love being around my husband and children so much...

so what all are you all doing today?


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Jonnanne & nevertogether, miss seeing you both chatting on here hope you come back and join us sending you both lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> well i'm home early today we didn't have many children so they asked if I wanted to go home and I was like YEP!!!:happydance: my husband and my children were home anyways and i wanted to spend the day with them...I love being around my husband and children so much...
> 
> so what all are you all doing today?

hey patty not much just ahd a 45 min nap lol. how are you doing? i love ur new pic on fb btw:)


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> well i'm home early today we didn't have many children so they asked if I wanted to go home and I was like YEP!!!:happydance: my husband and my children were home anyways and i wanted to spend the day with them...I love being around my husband and children so much...
> 
> so what all are you all doing today?
> 
> hey patty not much just ahd a 45 min nap lol. how are you doing? i love ur new pic on fb btw:)Click to expand...

I'm doing good hun thanks for asking....thanks hun..I like that pic to and I usually don't like any pics that I have of me but I did like that one...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanna show one thing thats making me think we may just have it this mth this is a vein on my boob it goes right down and round to the right of my boob dw i havent shown any boobage lol just the skin
 



Attached Files:







vein.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> Hey Jonnanne & nevertogether, miss seeing you both chatting on here hope you come back and join us sending you both lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey Frogger. I have been popping in here and there. I just kind of lost a little faith here. There have been a couple of newbies that have tried to bring this thread down IMO and I just have steered clear of most of the BnB. I still pop in here and there, but for me personally, I am not getting the same thing from the BnB like I used to. Just the negativity and the BS. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of girls in here that are absolutely wonderful. I am just not for the confrontation like some of these new girls are. I will continue to pop in here and there, but for the most part, I just don't like the judging.
I hope all is well with you. And thank you for thinking of me. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jonnanne & nevertogether, miss seeing you both chatting on here hope you come back and join us sending you both lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey Frogger. I have been popping in here and there. I just kind of lost a little faith here. There have been a couple of newbies that have tried to bring this thread down IMO and I just have steered clear of most of the BnB. I still pop in here and there, but for me personally, I am not getting the same thing from the BnB like I used to. Just the negativity and the BS. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of girls in here that are absolutely wonderful. I am just not for the confrontation like some of these new girls are. I will continue to pop in here and there, but for the most part, I just don't like the judging.
> I hope all is well with you. And thank you for thinking of me. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:......so sorry hon XxX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
 



Attached Files:







outfit.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:

WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:
> 
> WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:Click to expand...

ul be getting very soon! i am still tryna work out what dpo i am:haha: as have alot of new symtons and im not sure if they just i n jy head or not:dohh::wacko: almost pukedin bens mouth earlyer he pulled me forward for a kiss just as i heaved:rofl:


----------



## strawberry19

i had another reading from gail after my mc last cycle and she says il conceive in august again :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

strawberry19 said:


> i had another reading from gail after my mc last cycle and she says il conceive in august again :)

This is fabulous news hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

strawberry19 said:


> i had another reading from gail after my mc last cycle and she says il conceive in august again :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust: so sorry for ur mc hun here to an augsut bfp


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:
> 
> WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ul be getting very soon! i am still tryna work out what dpo i am:haha: as have alot of new symtons and im not sure if they just i n jy head or not:dohh::wacko: almost pukedin bens mouth earlyer he pulled me forward for a kiss just as i heaved:rofl:Click to expand...

I really hope so.....I wish our luck would change we always seem to be doomed with bad luck.....a baby for our 1st wedding anniversary would be the best sort of good luck!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:
> 
> WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ul be getting very soon! i am still tryna work out what dpo i am:haha: as have alot of new symtons and im not sure if they just i n jy head or not:dohh::wacko: almost pukedin bens mouth earlyer he pulled me forward for a kiss just as i heaved:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so.....I wish our luck would change we always seem to be doomed with bad luck.....a baby for our 1st wedding anniversary would be the best sort of good luck!Click to expand...

u will hun:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:
> 
> WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ul be getting very soon! i am still tryna work out what dpo i am:haha: as have alot of new symtons and im not sure if they just i n jy head or not:dohh::wacko: almost pukedin bens mouth earlyer he pulled me forward for a kiss just as i heaved:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so.....I wish our luck would change we always seem to be doomed with bad luck.....a baby for our 1st wedding anniversary would be the best sort of good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> u will hun:dust:Click to expand...

and you too hon :hugs: we will be making our journey to 1st tri together!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:
> 
> WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ul be getting very soon! i am still tryna work out what dpo i am:haha: as have alot of new symtons and im not sure if they just i n jy head or not:dohh::wacko: almost pukedin bens mouth earlyer he pulled me forward for a kiss just as i heaved:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so.....I wish our luck would change we always seem to be doomed with bad luck.....a baby for our 1st wedding anniversary would be the best sort of good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> u will hun:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> and you too hon :hugs: we will be making our journey to 1st tri together!Click to expand...

oh i soooo hope so:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh gota show my bit of pma ben brought me toda and for being a good girl at physio:haha:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THIS IS SOOOOOO CUTE :thumbup:
> 
> WHEN I GET MY :bfp: REAL SOON I AM GOING TO TAKE DH TO BUY A LITTLE SUMMAT.....CALL IT OUR JOINT ANNIVERSARY PRESENT :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ul be getting very soon! i am still tryna work out what dpo i am:haha: as have alot of new symtons and im not sure if they just i n jy head or not:dohh::wacko: almost pukedin bens mouth earlyer he pulled me forward for a kiss just as i heaved:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so.....I wish our luck would change we always seem to be doomed with bad luck.....a baby for our 1st wedding anniversary would be the best sort of good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> u will hun:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> and you too hon :hugs: we will be making our journey to 1st tri together!Click to expand...
> 
> oh i soooo hope so:hugs:Click to expand...

we will.....pma remember its only the 6th of July we have all month yet to fulfil our destiny :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> i had another reading from gail after my mc last cycle and she says il conceive in august again :)

so sorry about your loss hun..:hugs: thats wonderful that gail sees you concieving in august and thats just right around the corner...:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im feeling super positive about this next cycle!!!

i finished bleeding after mc a few days ago , i dunno if i will ov but we are giving it a good go !!

my reading says july/aug conception , i will test around the 26th July and 22nd Aug and hopefully one of them will give me a :bfp:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## faerieprozac

I got a cheri prediction yesterday, it was a free one so very brief and has literally taken months... 

She said March (could be conception/find/birth) and a girl. She also said she could see my ovaries, and asked if I have PCOS :| 

I'm going to take this with a pinch of salt. I truely believe I will get my BFP this year, for me to give birth in March i'd have to have gotten my BFP last month - or I'm going to get it this month and have a very premature birth! 

I KNOW with all my heart I am going to have a boy. And also, I've had no symptoms to lead me to believe I have PCOS or anything wrong with my ovaries. Cycles - regular, periods, normal painful cramps for one day, spots - i've had since my teens, but so have the rest fo my family. Hmmmm.


----------



## snl41296

faerieprozac said:


> I got a cheri prediction yesterday, it was a free one so very brief and has literally taken months...
> 
> She said March (could be conception/find/birth) and a girl. She also said she could see my ovaries, and asked if I have PCOS :|
> 
> I'm going to take this with a pinch of salt. I truely believe I will get my BFP this year, for me to give birth in March i'd have to have gotten my BFP last month - or I'm going to get it this month and have a very premature birth!
> 
> I KNOW with all my heart I am going to have a boy. And also, I've had no symptoms to lead me to believe I have PCOS or anything wrong with my ovaries. Cycles - regular, periods, normal painful cramps for one day, spots - i've had since my teens, but so have the rest fo my family. Hmmmm.

i just got an email myself yesterday saying cheri22 will do my reading by no later July 23rd :nope: I would have ovulated already at this time and I reallt wanted to see if she was on point with gail and jenny tey both said late july/early august which can happen im praying for b/c I get AF the begining of the month so early august would be correct :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its HOT my temp keeps going up everyone else is cold but im sweating like a pig lol just ahd the easyest time at work EVER only had 2 kids at the crech i was working at lol and they were brother and sister and so good


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Feeling amazing right now and hoping for those two beautiful lines real soon......9dpo and I resisted my poas addiciton and didnt test.....yeah to me for managing to resist!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Feeling amazing right now and hoping for those two beautiful lines real soon......9dpo and I resisted my poas addiciton and didnt test.....yeah to me for managing to resist!

eee u can test soon! ive no idea what my dpo is:( but feel very dif atm sleeping loads, feeling sick icky tum hot all time


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have some wicked symptons too....but at work today none, I was busy though but as soon as I left the symptons hit me right between the eyes and I currently have intense cramping am hoping the witch isnt on her way on her bloody broom stick.....am hopeful we have done it but little part of my thinks `what if` plus the cramps are def in norm I swear....I have had nausea too today and heartburn and not had owt that would give me heartburn ?!?!?!?!? I am hopin to hold out until sun/mon before testing though cause if af is going to get me I dont want the disappointment of seeing a bfn!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I have some wicked symptons too....but at work today none, I was busy though but as soon as I left the symptons hit me right between the eyes and I currently have intense cramping am hoping the witch isnt on her way on her bloody broom stick.....am hopeful we have done it but little part of my thinks `what if` plus the cramps are def in norm I swear....I have had nausea too today and heartburn and not had owt that would give me heartburn ?!?!?!?!? I am hopin to hold out until sun/mon before testing though cause if af is going to get me I dont want the disappointment of seeing a bfn!

i know what u mean hun ive said im not testing until the 16th at least lol ive had one odd symptom this mth that i never get around af very yucky one at that lol had to take an imodium today was scared to move!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have some wicked symptons too....but at work today none, I was busy though but as soon as I left the symptons hit me right between the eyes and I currently have intense cramping am hoping the witch isnt on her way on her bloody broom stick.....am hopeful we have done it but little part of my thinks `what if` plus the cramps are def in norm I swear....I have had nausea too today and heartburn and not had owt that would give me heartburn ?!?!?!?!? I am hopin to hold out until sun/mon before testing though cause if af is going to get me I dont want the disappointment of seeing a bfn!
> 
> i know what u mean hun ive said im not testing until the 16th at least lol ive had one odd symptom this mth that i never get around af very yucky one at that lol had to take an imodium today was scared to move!Click to expand...

Once I put my head on the pillow last night I started with this wicked neck ache it was killing me....I was ok before going to bed :shrug: dh massaged my neck a little and I managed to get to :sleep: but woke this am with chronic lower back pain and had to take some painkillers :cry: at work nothing but as soon as I left the stomach cramps and backache kicked in again :shrug: They were intense on my last post here but have worn off a little :dohh: maybe the little :baby: is happy I have just eaten a bar of choc :haha: OH AND MY EWCM IS BACK :shrug: even more bizare disappeared at 2dpo and came back at 9dpo ?wondering if I am with fairycake if it could be to do with implantation ?!?!?! Some odd goings on right now 

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have some wicked symptons too....but at work today none, I was busy though but as soon as I left the symptons hit me right between the eyes and I currently have intense cramping am hoping the witch isnt on her way on her bloody broom stick.....am hopeful we have done it but little part of my thinks `what if` plus the cramps are def in norm I swear....I have had nausea too today and heartburn and not had owt that would give me heartburn ?!?!?!?!? I am hopin to hold out until sun/mon before testing though cause if af is going to get me I dont want the disappointment of seeing a bfn!
> 
> i know what u mean hun ive said im not testing until the 16th at least lol ive had one odd symptom this mth that i never get around af very yucky one at that lol had to take an imodium today was scared to move!Click to expand...
> 
> Once I put my head on the pillow last night I started with this wicked neck ache it was killing me....I was ok before going to bed :shrug: dh massaged my neck a little and I managed to get to :sleep: but woke this am with chronic lower back pain and had to take some painkillers :cry: at work nothing but as soon as I left the stomach cramps and backache kicked in again :shrug: They were intense on my last post here but have worn off a little :dohh: maybe the little :baby: is happy I have just eaten a bar of choc :haha: OH AND MY EWCM IS BACK :shrug: even more bizare disappeared at 2dpo and came back at 9dpo ?wondering if I am with fairycake if it could be to do with implantation ?!?!?! Some odd goings on right now
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

thats same as me cant lay down or fall asleep lol and NO cramps that say af yet they usualy start around 5 days b4 af is due


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed so tired cant keep my eyes oepn any more x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> im off to bed so tired cant keep my eyes oepn any more x

:hugs: night night hon :kiss:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hiya! 

Jenny said i would get my :bfp: in August with a baby boy!

Gail said i would get my :bfp: in September with a baby boy! :)

hoping she's right because that's REAL soon!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi there girls!
I got my pendant/spell from Mia-Angel in the mail today. Can't hurt, right? And if nothing else, I like the pendant! We shall see what happens!
I should OV in the next week or so (darned if I know), so I'm anxiously watching the CBFM/OPK/BBT. Poor DH is getting a little tired of the :sex:, haha!


----------



## mushmouth

awwww madly you're stronger than i am! I gave out at 9DPO and got a BFP! whooooooop

this means all my readings are wrong :thumbup: please please let this one stick


----------



## DaretoDream

awww mush congrats! :)


----------



## Nataliexx

Hello ladies! Can i Join?

I have had a few

Daisy Lynn- Conception June/July/August 2010 GIRL
Cheri22- June (Conception,BFP,DD) BOY
Gail- July/August 2010 GIRL
Mary- Fall pregnant within 6 months GIRL
Victoria Zasikowsk- May BOY
Brooke Jaffe-Cohen- Conception August/September 2010 GIRL
Tianna- Dates showing September 28th, December 10th GIRL
ttcbabyloveprediction- May BOY
Anne-Marie Barker- August BOY
Misty Eyed Dreams- Conceive within 6 months GIRL
Rovecca Wilson- GIRL


And still trying to find more GL ladies :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> awwww madly you're stronger than i am! I gave out at 9DPO and got a BFP! whooooooop
> 
> this means all my readings are wrong :thumbup: please please let this one stick

Congrats mushmouth hon.....please save me a seat in 1st tri:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week

praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> awwww madly you're stronger than i am! I gave out at 9DPO and got a BFP! whooooooop
> 
> this means all my readings are wrong :thumbup: please please let this one stick

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hunn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...

me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormones


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...

ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...

i so hope so havent eaten much the last two days just want ice lollys lol . how are you doing today? test days getting closer:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i so hope so havent eaten much the last two days just want ice lollys lol . how are you doing today? test days getting closer:happydance:Click to expand...

OMG my craving with ds was ice lollys just the plain ice ones (amongst other things!) I loved ice-pops :happydance: you are so on track hon....I mean from a cycle which meant your predictions would be wrong to it changing so they can be right and all your symptons you are def going to see those two lines real soon hon....I feel so sure of it :thumbup: when are you going to test :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i so hope so havent eaten much the last two days just want ice lollys lol . how are you doing today? test days getting closer:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG my craving with ds was ice lollys just the plain ice ones (amongst other things!) I loved ice-pops :happydance: you are so on track hon....I mean from a cycle which meant your predictions would be wrong to it changing so they can be right and all your symptons you are def going to see those two lines real soon hon....I feel so sure of it :thumbup: when are you going to test :shrug:Click to expand...

im not sure think im gonna wait till at least the 16th as im not expecting to see two lines lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i so hope so havent eaten much the last two days just want ice lollys lol . how are you doing today? test days getting closer:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG my craving with ds was ice lollys just the plain ice ones (amongst other things!) I loved ice-pops :happydance: you are so on track hon....I mean from a cycle which meant your predictions would be wrong to it changing so they can be right and all your symptons you are def going to see those two lines real soon hon....I feel so sure of it :thumbup: when are you going to test :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure think im gonna wait till at least the 16th as im not expecting to see two lines lolClick to expand...

oh hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: then I guess we are in the same boat....If I am truthful I dont think I will either :nope: its so hard to keep my pma alive right about now and tom is the last day of this cycle....I am extremely nervous lord knows why :shrug: and feel sick to my stomach.....she will be flying in on the broom I am sure :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i so hope so havent eaten much the last two days just want ice lollys lol . how are you doing today? test days getting closer:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG my craving with ds was ice lollys just the plain ice ones (amongst other things!) I loved ice-pops :happydance: you are so on track hon....I mean from a cycle which meant your predictions would be wrong to it changing so they can be right and all your symptons you are def going to see those two lines real soon hon....I feel so sure of it :thumbup: when are you going to test :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure think im gonna wait till at least the 16th as im not expecting to see two lines lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: then I guess we are in the same boat....If I am truthful I dont think I will either :nope: its so hard to keep my pma alive right about now and tom is the last day of this cycle....I am extremely nervous lord knows why :shrug: and feel sick to my stomach.....she will be flying in on the broom I am sure :cry:Click to expand...

any sign of her yet? i think ur gonna get it:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No just the ever persistant cramping which started at 2dpo again like last month, I think this is what is making me doubtful...I feel sure the cramps are different to last cycle but not sure if wishful thinking on my part.....but no spotting yet and I do always get a fade in bright red blood spotting before `wham` full blown so who knows?!?!?!?!?

Last cycle I had every bloody positive sympton going so different feelings to last cycle sympton wise except the cramping are:

1. numb weak feeling in top of legs radiating down my thighs towards my knee....infact fair to say my whole legs feel numb
2. aching joints
3. wacked out tiredness....I did have this last cycle but this is far worse, I cant even be bothered to clean and I am a clean/neat freak I mean I have the worst ocd possible were this is concerned and I keep thinking `it will keep until later` only later has never come this is indeed NOT AT ALL AND HAS NEVER BEEN LIKE ME! and I am knackered just climbing the stairs
4. aching joints including my bloody neck
5. ewcm playing up nowt from 2dpo until 9dpo then ewcm yesterday but back to yellow, stringy, snotty stuff today when I usually just have ewcm by the fountain load from pre-ov to af landing

and I have had `flu` like bug and came home from work mon and didnt go in tues

I am not sure WFT is going on and am thinking maybe these symptons are just down to the `flu` type thing I had??????


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> No just the ever persistant cramping which started at 2dpo again like last month, I think this is what is making me doubtful...I feel sure the cramps are different to last cycle but not sure if wishful thinking on my part.....but no spotting yet and I do always get a fade in bright red blood spotting before `wham` full blown so who knows?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Last cycle I had every bloody positive sympton going so different feelings to last cycle sympton wise except the cramping are:
> 
> 1. numb weak feeling in top of legs radiating down my thighs towards my knee....infact fair to say my whole legs feel numb
> 2. aching joints
> 3. wacked out tiredness....I did have this last cycle but this is far worse, I cant even be bothered to clean and I am a clean/neat freak I mean I have the worst ocd possible were this is concerned and I keep thinking `it will keep until later` only later has never come this is indeed NOT AT ALL AND HAS NEVER BEEN LIKE ME! and I am knackered just climbing the stairs
> 4. aching joints including my bloody neck
> 5. ewcm playing up nowt from 2dpo until 9dpo then ewcm yesterday but back to yellow, stringy, snotty stuff today when I usually just have ewcm by the fountain load from pre-ov to af landing
> 
> and I have had `flu` like bug and came home from work mon and didnt go in tues
> 
> I am not sure WFT is going on and am thinking maybe these symptons are just down to the `flu` type thing I had??????

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: NOPE THEY DOWN TO A IKKLE BABBA IN UR BELLY:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> No just the ever persistant cramping which started at 2dpo again like last month, I think this is what is making me doubtful...I feel sure the cramps are different to last cycle but not sure if wishful thinking on my part.....but no spotting yet and I do always get a fade in bright red blood spotting before `wham` full blown so who knows?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Last cycle I had every bloody positive sympton going so different feelings to last cycle sympton wise except the cramping are:
> 
> 1. numb weak feeling in top of legs radiating down my thighs towards my knee....infact fair to say my whole legs feel numb
> 2. aching joints
> 3. wacked out tiredness....I did have this last cycle but this is far worse, I cant even be bothered to clean and I am a clean/neat freak I mean I have the worst ocd possible were this is concerned and I keep thinking `it will keep until later` only later has never come this is indeed NOT AT ALL AND HAS NEVER BEEN LIKE ME! and I am knackered just climbing the stairs
> 4. aching joints including my bloody neck
> 5. ewcm playing up nowt from 2dpo until 9dpo then ewcm yesterday but back to yellow, stringy, snotty stuff today when I usually just have ewcm by the fountain load from pre-ov to af landing
> 
> and I have had `flu` like bug and came home from work mon and didnt go in tues
> 
> I am not sure WFT is going on and am thinking maybe these symptons are just down to the `flu` type thing I had??????
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: NOPE THEY DOWN TO A IKKLE BABBA IN UR BELLY:happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Thank you hon, praying so much for both of us that we both see those two beautiful lines this cycle and graduate to 1st tri as bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> No just the ever persistant cramping which started at 2dpo again like last month, I think this is what is making me doubtful...I feel sure the cramps are different to last cycle but not sure if wishful thinking on my part.....but no spotting yet and I do always get a fade in bright red blood spotting before `wham` full blown so who knows?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Last cycle I had every bloody positive sympton going so different feelings to last cycle sympton wise except the cramping are:
> 
> 1. numb weak feeling in top of legs radiating down my thighs towards my knee....infact fair to say my whole legs feel numb
> 2. aching joints
> 3. wacked out tiredness....I did have this last cycle but this is far worse, I cant even be bothered to clean and I am a clean/neat freak I mean I have the worst ocd possible were this is concerned and I keep thinking `it will keep until later` only later has never come this is indeed NOT AT ALL AND HAS NEVER BEEN LIKE ME! and I am knackered just climbing the stairs
> 4. aching joints including my bloody neck
> 5. ewcm playing up nowt from 2dpo until 9dpo then ewcm yesterday but back to yellow, stringy, snotty stuff today when I usually just have ewcm by the fountain load from pre-ov to af landing
> 
> and I have had `flu` like bug and came home from work mon and didnt go in tues
> 
> I am not sure WFT is going on and am thinking maybe these symptons are just down to the `flu` type thing I had??????
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: NOPE THEY DOWN TO A IKKLE BABBA IN UR BELLY:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Thank you hon, praying so much for both of us that we both see those two beautiful lines this cycle and graduate to 1st tri as bump buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

DaretoDream said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Jenny said i would get my :bfp: in August with a baby boy!
> 
> Gail said i would get my :bfp: in September with a baby boy! :)
> 
> hoping she's right because that's REAL soon!

hi hun would you like me to add your information to the first page?. if so just let me know and I will be glad to add it...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi there girls!
> I got my pendant/spell from Mia-Angel in the mail today. Can't hurt, right? And if nothing else, I like the pendant! We shall see what happens!
> I should OV in the next week or so (darned if I know), so I'm anxiously watching the CBFM/OPK/BBT. Poor DH is getting a little tired of the :sex:, haha!

no hun it can't hurt ...sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Nataliexx said:


> Hello ladies! Can i Join?
> 
> I have had a few
> 
> Daisy Lynn- Conception June/July/August 2010 GIRL
> Cheri22- June (Conception,BFP,DD) BOY
> Gail- July/August 2010 GIRL
> Mary- Fall pregnant within 6 months GIRL
> Victoria Zasikowsk- May BOY
> Brooke Jaffe-Cohen- Conception August/September 2010 GIRL
> Tianna- Dates showing September 28th, December 10th GIRL
> ttcbabyloveprediction- May BOY
> Anne-Marie Barker- August BOY
> Misty Eyed Dreams- Conceive within 6 months GIRL
> Rovecca Wilson- GIRL
> 
> 
> And still trying to find more GL ladies :flower:

welcome to the group hun...glad your here...I will get your information added to the first page...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sooooo tired just got in from work had a call at 7 this morn asking me to do a whole day 9-5.30 with 3-5 yr olds was erm fun lol have sand in places i shouldnt have it lol went ti the loo at work to try clear out the sand from my boobs and my god u should see the veins i have! big big blue veins wernt there last week
> 
> praying those veins are for a very good cause hon :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> me too they are sooo sore also have for the i think 3rd time since ov diahrea again:growlmad: hoping thats to do with hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooh! Well with ds in very early days I had diahorrea and was told it was my body clearing itself out and was to do with preparing my body, pregnancy hormones etc.....I had the same thing after my contractions started too and was told it was my body getting ready for labour! Hoping this is also good for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i so hope so havent eaten much the last two days just want ice lollys lol . how are you doing today? test days getting closer:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG my craving with ds was ice lollys just the plain ice ones (amongst other things!) I loved ice-pops :happydance: you are so on track hon....I mean from a cycle which meant your predictions would be wrong to it changing so they can be right and all your symptons you are def going to see those two lines real soon hon....I feel so sure of it :thumbup: when are you going to test :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure think im gonna wait till at least the 16th as im not expecting to see two lines lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: then I guess we are in the same boat....If I am truthful I dont think I will either :nope: its so hard to keep my pma alive right about now and tom is the last day of this cycle....I am extremely nervous lord knows why :shrug: and feel sick to my stomach.....she will be flying in on the broom I am sure :cry:Click to expand...

hun I'm hoping that you get your :bfp: soon and Lindsey to I'm sooo wanting to see Gail right on this...:hugs::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WTF :hissy:

I bought a 2 pack of frer`s yesterday and decided that I would test this am with fmu.....The tests say you can test 6 days before AF which if normally testing at the recommended 14dpo then you can test at 8dpo.....I am 11dpo today and on the last day of my cycle.....I followed the instructions to a T, I mean come on I know how to bloody poas am a poas addiction for crying out loud and the bloody test was a dud not even the bloody control line came up :saywhat: 

I AM NOT REMOTELY AMUSED RIGHT NOW :grr:

I took the test apart as us poas addicts do and although the dip stick was saturated (yes I had a feel of it :dohh:) the inside strip etc was completely dry :wacko:

FRER ARE GOING TO GET A BLOODY EMAIL FROM ME AND NOT A VERY PLEASANT ONE :comp: I MEAN £10.50 ISNT CHEAP AND NOW I AM A LITTLE APPREHENSIVE TO USE THE 2ND TEST IN THE PACK!!!!!!!!!!

I AM THINKING MAYBE I WAS NOT MEANT TO TEST TODAY :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> WTF :hissy:
> 
> I bought a 2 pack of frer`s yesterday and decided that I would test this am with fmu.....The tests say you can test 6 days before AF which if normally testing at the recommended 14dpo then you can test at 8dpo.....I am 11dpo today and on the last day of my cycle.....I followed the instructions to a T, I mean come on I know how to bloody poas am a poas addiction for crying out loud and the bloody test was a dud not even the bloody control line came up :saywhat:
> 
> I AM NOT REMOTELY AMUSED RIGHT NOW :grr:
> 
> I took the test apart as us poas addicts do and although the dip stick was saturated (yes I had a feel of it :dohh:) the inside strip etc was completely dry :wacko:
> 
> FRER ARE GOING TO GET A BLOODY EMAIL FROM ME AND NOT A VERY PLEASANT ONE :comp: I MEAN £10.50 ISNT CHEAP AND NOW I AM A LITTLE APPREHENSIVE TO USE THE 2ND TEST IN THE PACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM THINKING MAYBE I WAS NOT MEANT TO TEST TODAY :shrug:

i had that a few mths back hun thay are crud


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> WTF :hissy:
> 
> I bought a 2 pack of frer`s yesterday and decided that I would test this am with fmu.....The tests say you can test 6 days before AF which if normally testing at the recommended 14dpo then you can test at 8dpo.....I am 11dpo today and on the last day of my cycle.....I followed the instructions to a T, I mean come on I know how to bloody poas am a poas addiction for crying out loud and the bloody test was a dud not even the bloody control line came up :saywhat:
> 
> I AM NOT REMOTELY AMUSED RIGHT NOW :grr:
> 
> I took the test apart as us poas addicts do and although the dip stick was saturated (yes I had a feel of it :dohh:) the inside strip etc was completely dry :wacko:
> 
> FRER ARE GOING TO GET A BLOODY EMAIL FROM ME AND NOT A VERY PLEASANT ONE :comp: I MEAN £10.50 ISNT CHEAP AND NOW I AM A LITTLE APPREHENSIVE TO USE THE 2ND TEST IN THE PACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM THINKING MAYBE I WAS NOT MEANT TO TEST TODAY :shrug:
> 
> i had that a few mths back hun thay are crudClick to expand...

Well I emailed them and recieved a reply saying it would be 10 days for a response so I called them and the lady was very nice although denied all knowledge that this happens often.....I was like yeah right :growlmad: but she said she would post me another test out :thumbup: not intime for sunday however but I have the other one in the pack if it bloody works :dohh: I also have my 2pack of cb digi`s and one ic hpt left.....I might get me a few cheapies today just incase....I posted on another thread but after my frer disaster I was keen to do another test (poas addiction :haha: has a lot to be answered for!) and did a ic hpt and opk....am pretty sure the hpt was :nope: but the opk was on par with the one I got the day before my +OPK at ov! see pics what do you think :shrug: (1st pic today and second pic top am day before + opk!) my pee was not even held for an hour and was well diluted so I reckon if my pee was stronger that would have almost certainly been a +! also I have never seen two lines on a opk after my surge before they fade out almost striaght away and only control for the rest of my cycle.....maybe :baby: it is really pos the opk is picking up hcg? ps also of course looks lots clearer in person!
 



Attached Files:







OPK LAST DAY OF CYCLE!.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5









opk sat.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> WTF :hissy:
> 
> I bought a 2 pack of frer`s yesterday and decided that I would test this am with fmu.....The tests say you can test 6 days before AF which if normally testing at the recommended 14dpo then you can test at 8dpo.....I am 11dpo today and on the last day of my cycle.....I followed the instructions to a T, I mean come on I know how to bloody poas am a poas addiction for crying out loud and the bloody test was a dud not even the bloody control line came up :saywhat:
> 
> I AM NOT REMOTELY AMUSED RIGHT NOW :grr:
> 
> I took the test apart as us poas addicts do and although the dip stick was saturated (yes I had a feel of it :dohh:) the inside strip etc was completely dry :wacko:
> 
> FRER ARE GOING TO GET A BLOODY EMAIL FROM ME AND NOT A VERY PLEASANT ONE :comp: I MEAN £10.50 ISNT CHEAP AND NOW I AM A LITTLE APPREHENSIVE TO USE THE 2ND TEST IN THE PACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM THINKING MAYBE I WAS NOT MEANT TO TEST TODAY :shrug:
> 
> i had that a few mths back hun thay are crudClick to expand...
> 
> Well I emailed them and recieved a reply saying it would be 10 days for a response so I called them and the lady was very nice although denied all knowledge that this happens often.....I was like yeah right :growlmad: but she said she would post me another test out :thumbup: not intime for sunday however but I have the other one in the pack if it bloody works :dohh: I also have my 2pack of cb digi`s and one ic hpt left.....I might get me a few cheapies today just incase....I posted on another thread but after my frer disaster I was keen to do another test (poas addiction :haha: has a lot to be answered for!) and did a ic hpt and opk....am pretty sure the hpt was :nope: but the opk was on par with the one I got the day before my +OPK at ov! see pics what do you think :shrug: (1st pic today and second pic top am day before + opk!) my pee was not even held for an hour and was well diluted so I reckon if my pee was stronger that would have almost certainly been a +! also I have never seen two lines on a opk after my surge before they fade out almost striaght away and only control for the rest of my cycle.....maybe :baby: it is really pos the opk is picking up hcg? ps also of course looks lots clearer in person!Click to expand...

unless ur oving again what i highly doubt id say u is duffers lady just try wait it out a few days a and test again:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm strawberry ice lolly


----------



## mushmouth

oooh that OV test is super dark - always a good sign! and good on you getting another FRER sent out! 

I am glad to say all my predictions are wrong as I got my BFP on weds... and did a digi today so finally accept it though its way too early! lol my OPKs went a bit dark but not as strong as yours madly!!!

ooomg come on bump buddy!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> oooh that OV test is super dark - always a good sign! and good on you getting another FRER sent out!
> 
> I am glad to say all my predictions are wrong as I got my BFN on weds... and did a digi today so finally accept it though its way too early! lol my OPKs went a bit dark but not as strong as yours madly!!!
> 
> ooomg come on bump buddy!!

dont u mean bfp hun?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon I just did the worst thing.......I peed on my frer AGAIN DOH! and the control line came up this time and I thought I saw something else so dismantled the test again and THERE IS A FAINT SECOND LINE! now I dont know if evap certainly wasnt there before and came up in correct time frame but so faint cant get a clear pic def not imagining it but cause its so faint not sure if its got a lot of colour.....but certainly gives me new hope!


----------



## mushmouth

lindseyanne said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> oooh that OV test is super dark - always a good sign! and good on you getting another FRER sent out!
> 
> I am glad to say all my predictions are wrong as I got my BFN on weds... and did a digi today so finally accept it though its way too early! lol my OPKs went a bit dark but not as strong as yours madly!!!
> 
> ooomg come on bump buddy!!
> 
> dont u mean bfp hun?Click to expand...

oooh I did! oops - oh no... i hope that doenst mean anything :( thank you for pointing it out - I've edited it now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey hon I just did the worst thing.......I peed on my frer AGAIN DOH! and the control line came up this time and I thought I saw something else so dismantled the test again and THERE IS A FAINT SECOND LINE! now I dont know if evap certainly wasnt there before and came up in correct time frame but so faint cant get a clear pic def not imagining it but cause its so faint not sure if its got a lot of colour.....but certainly gives me new hope!

give it a few more days and that will be a preeetyfull pink line just worked out if i ovd around time we think im due around 10th 11th alough bens just said ive have a 70-80 day cycle b4:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG OMG I SO DONT WANT TO GET MY HOPES UP MUSHMOUTH BUT YIPEE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY THIS IS IT FOR ME!

I had terrible cramps last night and though she was on her journey here, dh told me not to be `like that` and confessed for the first cycle ever he thought we had caught the eggy this month that meant so much you woulnt believe after so much resistance from him re ttc and evan having #2.....i love him so muchand if he thinks we have? praying hes right!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

10th-11th for me too hon! this is last day of my cycle FOR NINE MONTHS I HOPE HE HE HE!


----------



## mushmouth

Madly its looking SO good for you right now! I have my toes crossed and you in my prayers! AF was due for me on 11th so :hugs: all over - come on - let this be it for us all!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> 10th-11th for me too hon! this is last day of my cycle FOR NINE MONTHS I HOPE HE HE HE!

omg never realsied thats this weekend! and no sign of with for me at all! just got a icky tim still sore boobs and wanting ice lollys! i really wanna test but too scared to as ususaly when i test the next few hours/ day i come on


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just checked my cm as im an avid cheker of it lol and ermm feels like somebody has shoved a pot of jelly up there:wacko:


----------



## mushmouth

lindseyanne said:


> just checked my cm as im an avid cheker of it lol and ermm feels like somebody has shoved a pot of jelly up there:wacko:

woohoooo! good times!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sorry this is so tmi ladies.....but dh offered to give me a massage last night cause I was so stressed yum! but normally I dont get turned on by this (SORRY DID WARN YOU!) its lovely but just doesnt do it for me in that way but it does for dh so of course we dtd and dh commented on how wet I was but I just didnt feel it although I did have an extremely hightened tingling in my lady garden area! bizare but hopefully amother good thing am sure as well things just didnt seem right you know inside you know when dtd it felt different......oh I so so hoping this is it for us ladies!


----------



## mushmouth

these last couple of pages are FILLED with positivity, and real good signs for you both! 

roll on BFPs!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna be brave and go poundland later and get some cheepy strip tests no harm in them as only a pound for 2 lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Ladies I sure hope you get BFPS this weekend, if you both get them I am going to be positive that I will get my BFP in August. It's looking good for both of you :D I'm so excited!!

I know I haven't caught eggy this month, OH and I have BD around Cd 8/Cd 9, then I was away for the weekend, then I got thrush and I still don't feel up to BD, I think I ovulated wednesday, which would have been CD13. But I'm fine, a month of will do me good - no checking symptoms, no temping. May even have a drink or three. lol. 

But I'm predicted July/August concieve, and will be pregnant by the end of august, I need to see lots of PMA in here and hopefully more BFPs as I know gail predicted ALOT of July bfps :D

Ladies I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ladies I sure hope you get BFPS this weekend, if you both get them I am going to be positive that I will get my BFP in August. It's looking good for both of you :D I'm so excited!!
> 
> I know I haven't caught eggy this month, OH and I have BD around Cd 8/Cd 9, then I was away for the weekend, then I got thrush and I still don't feel up to BD, I think I ovulated wednesday, which would have been CD13. But I'm fine, a month of will do me good - no checking symptoms, no temping. May even have a drink or three. lol.
> 
> But I'm predicted July/August concieve, and will be pregnant by the end of august, I need to see lots of PMA in here and hopefully more BFPs as I know gail predicted ALOT of July bfps :D
> 
> Ladies I have my fingers crossed.

my cycle wasnt going to work out right i thought i was out completly then oved late and now bang on for my prediction at day 52 lol


----------



## snl41296

my prediction is with 2 gail and jenny. late july/early august which can be I normally get AF the beginning of the month so Aug 5th AF will or will not show up I have faith


----------



## faerieprozac

I need to be pregnant by august, because in september it's a year since trying, and I'll feel heart broken.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I need to be pregnant by august, because in september it's a year since trying, and I'll feel heart broken.

its a yr net mth for us tooo but properly trying a mkth or so ago when my hymen finaly broke!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have road maps for boobs this mth lol getting new veins each day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just did a cheepy strip test from poundland and bfn they 25 miu and i THINK im about 9-10 dpo so could it be too early still? plus was like my 6th wee of the day


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Me and Lindsay will set amazing pma for gails readings on this thread if we are both predicted correct.....I think gail will be correct.....I mean Lindsey your cycle has totally changed to make it possible when you didnt think it would be!

And yes girl way too early to poas he he he says me who had a bloody disaster this am! I got me a tesco hpt too whilst going weekly shop just incase my other frer fails as well on sunday....I may do my last ic hpt and opk tom just to see lol! but am saving the tesco and frer for sun/mon!

I have too many ailments to list and could drive myself mad ss....the nausea and tired/whacked out feelin is by far the worse! BUT since late this aft I have peed a few times and have had light brown/pinky streaked cm not usually how af kicks in but a little deflated to say the least and hoping its slight IB!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Me and Lindsay will set amazing pma for gails readings on this thread if we are both predicted correct.....I think gail will be correct.....I mean Lindsey your cycle has totally changed to make it possible when you didnt think it would be!
> 
> And yes girl way too early to poas he he he says me who had a bloody disaster this am! I got me a tesco hpt too whilst going weekly shop just incase my other frer fails as well on sunday....I may do my last ic hpt and opk tom just to see lol! but am saving the tesco and frer for sun/mon!
> 
> I have too many ailments to list and could drive myself mad ss....the nausea and tired/whacked out feelin is by far the worse! BUT since late this aft I have peed a few times and have had light brown/pinky streaked cm not usually how af kicks in but a little deflated to say the least and hoping its slight IB!

thats ib silly billy! i myself have just gven myself a big telling off lol im 8-10 dpo max and expected to see a preety pink second line


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Me and Lindsay will set amazing pma for gails readings on this thread if we are both predicted correct.....I think gail will be correct.....I mean Lindsey your cycle has totally changed to make it possible when you didnt think it would be!
> 
> And yes girl way too early to poas he he he says me who had a bloody disaster this am! I got me a tesco hpt too whilst going weekly shop just incase my other frer fails as well on sunday....I may do my last ic hpt and opk tom just to see lol! but am saving the tesco and frer for sun/mon!
> 
> I have too many ailments to list and could drive myself mad ss....the nausea and tired/whacked out feelin is by far the worse! BUT since late this aft I have peed a few times and have had light brown/pinky streaked cm not usually how af kicks in but a little deflated to say the least and hoping its slight IB!
> 
> thats ib silly billy! i myself have just gven myself a big telling off lol im 8-10 dpo max and expected to see a preety pink second lineClick to expand...

your not on your own hon I began testing at 8dpo :dohh: AND i def should know better with ds af was a week late before I got even the faintest second line.....I am hoping I am more fortunate this time round and I dont have to wait that extra week :wacko: 

I so hope IB bleed hon I have the best feeling ever.....I feel so ill no kidding pure crap but my heart feels alive with happiness I just feel s nervous too! I am hoping this is it and I have my bump buddy right there with me.....we have made such a friendship we deserve this together :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Me and Lindsay will set amazing pma for gails readings on this thread if we are both predicted correct.....I think gail will be correct.....I mean Lindsey your cycle has totally changed to make it possible when you didnt think it would be!
> 
> And yes girl way too early to poas he he he says me who had a bloody disaster this am! I got me a tesco hpt too whilst going weekly shop just incase my other frer fails as well on sunday....I may do my last ic hpt and opk tom just to see lol! but am saving the tesco and frer for sun/mon!
> 
> I have too many ailments to list and could drive myself mad ss....the nausea and tired/whacked out feelin is by far the worse! BUT since late this aft I have peed a few times and have had light brown/pinky streaked cm not usually how af kicks in but a little deflated to say the least and hoping its slight IB!
> 
> thats ib silly billy! i myself have just gven myself a big telling off lol im 8-10 dpo max and expected to see a preety pink second lineClick to expand...
> 
> your not on your own hon I began testing at 8dpo :dohh: AND i def should know better with ds af was a week late before I got even the faintest second line.....I am hoping I am more fortunate this time round and I dont have to wait that extra week :wacko:
> 
> I so hope IB bleed hon I have the best feeling ever.....I feel so ill no kidding pure crap but my heart feels alive with happiness I just feel s nervous too! I am hoping this is it and I have my bump buddy right there with me.....we have made such a friendship we deserve this together :hugs:Click to expand...

i know what u mean hun i have a very bad tum that i just cant shift i really think its hormonal been like this for 4 days now just wont go even with imodium! i keep looking at my boobs in the mirror tryna see chnages lol and i was at work yesterday and kept saying to myself oh uve got it this mth linds u have the glow lol we WILL be bump buddys even if i have to be a mth behind ya:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

he he he.....ttc makes one mad lol! I keen trying to keep the pma alive but a little tiny bit keeps nudging me and going `you might not be, why is this month different to any other you werent then and not now` then I keep shaking myself and going `no, you feel so unwell this is it` I have an angel on one shoulder and the devil on the other right now! and dh going your preggers!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> he he he.....ttc makes one mad lol! I keen trying to keep the pma alive but a little tiny bit keeps nudging me and going `you might not be, why is this month different to any other you werent then and not now` then I keep shaking myself and going `no, you feel so unwell this is it` I have an angel on one shoulder and the devil on the other right now! and dh going your preggers!

:haha:so like me lol i hyave ben and sam both sdayiogn i am and me saying maybe im not maybe its in my head


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well both sandra and gail predict this month and were pretty specific on their readings and my psychic lady predicts I will have given birth by end of april 2011 when I see her again so if I am preggers right now (he he he!) my edd will be like mid march so I guess next cycle would be like mid april so I guess she meant this cycle as am sure next cycle would be cutting it a little fine if baby was late etc etc and of course am not going to be really booking a reading week after birth?!?!?!? dh def thinks we have done it and sandra specifically said third month is important and months beginning with J (june,july!) we are officially ticking towards 5mths but this is our 3rd cycle due to my slightly longer cycle length! I just feel lucky, I hope I am so right!

ps just also realised jenny predicts edd of march but says bfp in august.....a little wrong me thinks cause bfp next cycle would mean edd april and bfp this cycle means march! wonder if she will be correct too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well both sandra and gail predict this month and were pretty specific on their readings and my psychic lady predicts I will have given birth by end of april 2011 when I see her again so if I am preggers right now (he he he!) my edd will be like mid march so I guess next cycle would be like mid april so I guess she meant this cycle as am sure next cycle would be cutting it a little fine if baby was late etc etc and of course am not going to be really booking a reading week after birth?!?!?!? dh def thinks we have done it and sandra specifically said third month is important and months beginning with J (june,july!) we are officially ticking towards 5mths but this is our 3rd cycle due to my slightly longer cycle length! I just feel lucky, I hope I am so right!
> 
> ps just also realised jenny predicts edd of march but says bfp in august.....a little wrong me thinks cause bfp next cycle would mean edd april and bfp this cycle means march! wonder if she will be correct too!

my edd is 22nd march ish so jenny would be right aswell as gail


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well both sandra and gail predict this month and were pretty specific on their readings and my psychic lady predicts I will have given birth by end of april 2011 when I see her again so if I am preggers right now (he he he!) my edd will be like mid march so I guess next cycle would be like mid april so I guess she meant this cycle as am sure next cycle would be cutting it a little fine if baby was late etc etc and of course am not going to be really booking a reading week after birth?!?!?!? dh def thinks we have done it and sandra specifically said third month is important and months beginning with J (june,july!) we are officially ticking towards 5mths but this is our 3rd cycle due to my slightly longer cycle length! I just feel lucky, I hope I am so right!
> 
> ps just also realised jenny predicts edd of march but says bfp in august.....a little wrong me thinks cause bfp next cycle would mean edd april and bfp this cycle means march! wonder if she will be correct too!
> 
> my edd is 22nd march ish so jenny would be right aswell as gailClick to expand...


Yeah as I say jenny would be right on edd but not on month of bfp?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well both sandra and gail predict this month and were pretty specific on their readings and my psychic lady predicts I will have given birth by end of april 2011 when I see her again so if I am preggers right now (he he he!) my edd will be like mid march so I guess next cycle would be like mid april so I guess she meant this cycle as am sure next cycle would be cutting it a little fine if baby was late etc etc and of course am not going to be really booking a reading week after birth?!?!?!? dh def thinks we have done it and sandra specifically said third month is important and months beginning with J (june,july!) we are officially ticking towards 5mths but this is our 3rd cycle due to my slightly longer cycle length! I just feel lucky, I hope I am so right!
> 
> ps just also realised jenny predicts edd of march but says bfp in august.....a little wrong me thinks cause bfp next cycle would mean edd april and bfp this cycle means march! wonder if she will be correct too!
> 
> my edd is 22nd march ish so jenny would be right aswell as gailClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah as I say jenny would be right on edd but not on month of bfp?Click to expand...

as long as sh gets one date right preferablly due date lol. i am a bad wife lol just said to ben if i ov a day later id b due march 23rd his bday not march 22nd he went " march 22nd is my bday":dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This is what Jenny said:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and the 25th of March 2011.

Ok so this is what I understand WHEN we get our two lovely lines this cycle our EDD would be 15th March going on ov but 21st March going on LMP sort of inbetween Jenny`s predicted EDD dates! Jenny could be right about the BFP news end of July if its a little further into the month before I get those two lovely pink lines (I am remembering af was a week late before I got even a faint bfp with ds, so if I have a repeat performance!) but would be wrong when she says Julys cycle......I think I am going to class Jenny has predicting me for this month too as well as next and class her reading as a crossover reading!

SO THATS GAIL,SANDRA,JENNY AND DIANE PREDICTING MY BFP THIS CYCLE OH AND OF COURSE DH!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon! Maybe baby will come on his birthday anyways lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> This os what Jenny said:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and the 25th of March 2011.
> 
> Ok so this is what I understand WHEN we get our two lovely lines this cycle our EDD would be 15th March going on ov but 21st March going on LMP sort of inbetween Jenny`s predicted EDD dates! Jenny could be right about the BFP news end of July if its a little further into the month before I get those two lovely pink lines (I am remembering af was a week late before I got even a faint bfp with ds, so if I have a repeat performance!) but would be wrong when she says Julys cycle......I think I am going to class Jenny has predicting me for this month too as well as next and class her reading as a crossover reading!
> 
> SO THATS GAIL,SANDRA,JENNY AND DIANE PREDICTING MY BFP THIS CYCLE OH AND OF COURSE DH!

you have this girl i know u do:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon! Maybe baby will come on his birthday anyways lol!

lol yeh hop so alough if im anything like my mum and prob will be due to my bicornuate uterus il be deliverd early mum never went full term we were all early birds


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Forgot to say I peed about an hour ago and no light brown/pinky cm, fxed and praying it was a little IB! I had tea 2 toasted muffins, 2 pears and a lovely cuppa t, I also took 2 paracetamol (not keen in 2ww especially THIS 2ww!) but head so very bad.....feeling a little better now but noticed I have sore ribs on both sides ouch! I have said to dh if this is not our month I am going to insist the drs runs some bloods I am so whacked out, its not human!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Forgot to say I peed about an hour ago and no light brown/pinky cm, fxed and praying it was a little IB! I had tea 2 toasted muffins, 2 pears and a lovely cuppa t, I also took 2 paracetamol (not keen in 2ww especially THIS 2ww!) but head so very bad.....feeling a little better now but noticed I have sore ribs on both sides ouch! I have said to dh if this is not our month I am going to insist the drs runs some bloods I am so whacked out, its not human!

same as me hun my boobs look so dif this mth even ben has noticed it hoping tis a gd thing ive no cramos yet neither so its all good we aint out till the withc flys in


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Def hon and she aint going to arrive she already missed her flight and she cant get another....sorry all booked up b***H


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Def hon and she aint going to arrive she already missed her flight and she cant get another....sorry all booked up b***H

lol init come back in roughly 9 mths we fully booked!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah we cant possible squeeze you on board witch we have babies on board instead! So take your broom and take a hike!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey witch bitch,
Listen up hear,
Don&#8217;t you bloody come anywhere near,

Your presence is not required,
You are no longer hired,
Take your broom and take a hike,
Wherever you prefer what ever you like,

For right now I have a baby in my tummy,
And really soon I am going to be a mummy!


----------



## mushmouth

Loving that poem madly!praying she doesn't dare show up for you both!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think the :witch: has landed :cry: right on time too :cry: I am 12dpo today!
I had some more of the light brown cm before bed last night but when I peed at 4.45am nothing just got up and more dark brown cm streaks with dark brownish sort of really dark red blood on the tissue, I normally get more lighter pink spotting than this but I feel certain shes landed :sad2: after all the symptons and faint bfp and everything I reckon I am def out!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey witch bitch,
> Listen up hear,
> Dont you bloody come anywhere near,
> 
> Your presence is not required,
> You are no longer hired,
> Take your broom and take a hike,
> Wherever you prefer what ever you like,
> 
> For right now I have a baby in my tummy,
> And really soon I am going to be a mummy!

:haha: llove it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well not sure if im in our out tbh havent many symptoms anymore expet this blooy yucky tum that just will not budge dunno whats up with me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just hope so much this is IB and it goes away , just doubtful its exactly on the day she would be due blah........I cant believe nearly all of my predicitions would be wrong JENNY, GAIL & SANDRA AND ALSO MY PSYCHIC LADY (although Jenny and My Psychic Lady gave crossover months this and next!) I know its just a bit of fun but because they all coincidence its hard not to believe them to be true.....I dont want to loose faith......feeling sad right now and praying so hard!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I just hope so much this is IB and it goes away , just doubtful its exactly on the day she would be due blah........I cant believe nearly all of my predicitions would be wrong JENNY, GAIL & SANDRA AND ALSO MY PSYCHIC LADY (although Jenny and My Psychic Lady gave crossover months this and next!) I know its just a bit of fun but because they all coincidence its hard not to believe them to be true.....I dont want to loose faith......feeling sad right now and praying so hard!

you can spot on the day af is due hun my mum even had an af during pregnancy:hugs: had a really dodgy dream last night lol dreramt i gave birth to a plastic doll and was treating it like a real baby :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG VIVID DREAMS ARE ANOTHER SYMPTON HON!

I know its possible I suppose but am not sure! I kept my diary from when we were ttc ds I have a note of my cycles etc and know I didnt get a bleed around af due time but going off to check if I did maybe a week or so before like a show or summat around like ov.....trying to remain hopeful....I dont want ALL my predictions to be wrong *sigh*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG VIVID DREAMS ARE ANOTHER SYMPTON HON!
> 
> I know its possible I suppose but am not sure! I kept my diary from when we were ttc ds I have a note of my cycles etc and know I didnt get a bleed around af due time but going off to check if I did maybe a week or so before like a show or summat around like ov.....trying to remain hopeful....I dont want ALL my predictions to be wrong *sigh*

pma hun its nopt over til; witch arives :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mushmouth

I agree with lindsay- until the full blown witch is here, you're not out for this month madly! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

every pregnancy is differant


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks so much Ladies, am not sure its not less now than earlier maybe am just wishful thinking or its the calm before the storm so to speak.....I havent told dh yet I am spotting, he was so hopeful am hoping that this is IB and I wont need too! Funny though apart from my heavy/full boobs and the cramping I have had persistantly all my other symptons have gone, I now have a sinking feeling in my heart!

I did take a look at my diary and between my lmp and getting my BFP no middle cycle bleeding although I did get IB spotting 18days after AF was due so cause I got my BFP 7 days after AF was due I got IB 11 days after my BFP, this was what prompted an early scan for me and the confusion over my EDD!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks so much Ladies, am not sure its not less now than earlier maybe am just wishful thinking or its the calm before the storm so to speak.....I havent told dh yet I am spotting, he was so hopeful am hoping that this is IB and I wont need too! Funny though apart from my heavy/full boobs and the cramping I have had persistantly all my other symptons have gone, I now have a sinking feeling in my heart!
> 
> I did take a look at my diary and between my lmp and getting my BFP no middle cycle bleeding although I did get IB spotting 18days after AF was due so cause I got my BFP 7 days after AF was due I got IB 11 days after my BFP, this was what prompted an early scan for me and the confusion over my EDD!

:hugs::hugs::dust::af:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr yet again feels like my water infection is bk:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Early uti is another good sign hon! Still really good signs for you! I feel like crying but DH and DS is sat here!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Early uti is another good sign hon! Still really good signs for you! I feel like crying but DH and DS is sat here!

oi mrs dont give up yet that blood is probably just ur ikkle one burrowing in getting comfy for the nxt 9 mths:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh Lindsay I pray you are right! I keep thinking is it possible for everybody to be so wrong?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oh Lindsay I pray you are right! I keep thinking is it possible for everybody to be so wrong?

the only think i can think will happen for them to be wrong all of them at that fact and god forbid it is if its chem what i dont think it is i think ur cooking a baby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> oh Lindsay I pray you are right! I keep thinking is it possible for everybody to be so wrong?
> 
> the only think i can think will happen for them to be wrong all of them at that fact and god forbid it is if its chem what i dont think it is i think ur cooking a babyClick to expand...

The reading I hold most hope in is my psychic lady diane....she is amazing and is never wrong.....she said I would have given birth to a baby boy by the time I see her end of april 2011....I would need my BFP like now for her to be correct....If she saw anything else I feel certain she would have said and she did say to me as I was worried about fertility issues she didnt see anything and if she did she would have said! I just dont understand, if she drops in force then it will go against everything I have ever believed in! My heart will ache for that purpose alone! :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> oh Lindsay I pray you are right! I keep thinking is it possible for everybody to be so wrong?
> 
> the only think i can think will happen for them to be wrong all of them at that fact and god forbid it is if its chem what i dont think it is i think ur cooking a babyClick to expand...
> 
> The reading I hold most hope in is my psychic lady diane....she is amazing and is never wrong.....she said I would have given birth to a baby boy by the time I see her end of april 2011....I would need my BFP like now for her to be correct....If she saw anything else I feel certain she would have said and she did say to me as I was worried about fertility issues she didnt see anything and if she did she would have said! I just dont understand, if she drops in force then it will go against everything I have ever believed in! My heart will ache for that purpose alone! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: dont give up hun :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I wont hon not yet! I can`t give in, if she does arrive I will loose hope in every having another reading with her I just know I will.....I have been seeing her every 6mths for the last 3yrs and she has been so right about everything else!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I wont hon not yet! I can`t give in, if she does arrive I will loose hope in every having another reading with her I just know I will.....I have been seeing her every 6mths for the last 3yrs and she has been so right about everything else!

:hugs: fxd for you hun and ur little sticky bean


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:witch: got heavier, enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:

Worst of all GAIL AND SANDRA WERE WRONG :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :witch: got heavier, enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:
> 
> Worst of all GAIL AND SANDRA WERE WRONG :nope:

i think uve prob had a chemochal hun:hugs: that opk was too dark too ur psycic lady could still be correct with the next time u see her tho hun bubs could arive a tad earlyer


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got heavier, enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:
> 
> Worst of all GAIL AND SANDRA WERE WRONG :nope:
> 
> i think uve prob had a chemochal hun:hugs: that opk was too dark tooClick to expand...

I think you are probably right hon :hugs: I need to pluck up the courage to tell DH and then I can grab that PMA and move onwards and upwards :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got heavier, enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:
> 
> Worst of all GAIL AND SANDRA WERE WRONG :nope:
> 
> i think uve prob had a chemochal hun:hugs: that opk was too dark tooClick to expand...
> 
> I think you are probably right hon :hugs: I need to pluck up the courage to tell DH and then I can grab that PMA and move onwards and upwards :thumbup:Click to expand...

go have a cuddle with him hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got heavier, enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:
> 
> Worst of all GAIL AND SANDRA WERE WRONG :nope:
> 
> i think uve prob had a chemochal hun:hugs: that opk was too dark tooClick to expand...
> 
> I think you are probably right hon :hugs: I need to pluck up the courage to tell DH and then I can grab that PMA and move onwards and upwards :thumbup:Click to expand...

i had a similar thing last mth had all symptoms nder the ssun the implantation spotting a feint pos and a opk and af arived that i say was an chem too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Maybe gail and sandra were right after all!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Maybe gail and sandra were right after all!

 :hugs:


----------



## foxyloxy28

Looks like Gail was wrong for me :( BFP by July! AF has arrived today.

Star predicts August and Sandra and Cheri May (bfp, conceive or birth) so that would work!

Good luck ladies and :hugs: to those with AF


----------



## faerieprozac

madly i'm hoping its not the witch hun i'm using my phone right now this is costing me loads but thinking of you xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> madly i'm hoping its not the witch hun i'm using my phone right now this is costing me loads but thinking of you xxx

Thanks Ladies,

It only occured to me whilst in shower I dont know if it is a chemical as I havent yet tested again and got a BFN after my BFP? :dohh: I am now feeling a little silly and hope I havent offended anyone by suggesting this is what is happening to me, I just saw red panicked and then googled (big mistake!) and surmised :shrug:! I have cramps on and off and it doesnt look great but I did get bleeding with DS (albeit 11 days after BFP!) so for now I am trying to hold my wee to test which I am finding hard as I have a pressing feeling on my bladder and keep feeling the need to go :shrug: I am going to keep an eye on the bleeding and just see what happens over the next day or two! I am also going to book an appointment on monday with the dr either way so it can be documented on my records, considering I have already been referred for scans I think its the best thing to do!

WHAT LOVELY SUPPORT FROM YOU ALL AS ALWAYS! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> madly i'm hoping its not the witch hun i'm using my phone right now this is costing me loads but thinking of you xxx
> 
> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> It only occured to me whilst in shower I dont know if it is a chemical as I havent yet tested again and got a BFN after my BFP? :dohh: I am now feeling a little silly and hope I havent offended anyone by suggesting this is what is happening to me, I just saw red panicked and then googled (big mistake!) and surmised :shrug:! I have cramps on and off and it doesnt look great but I did get bleeding with DS (albeit 11 days after BFP!) so for now I am trying to hold my wee to test which I am finding hard as I have a pressing feeling on my bladder and keep feeling the need to go :shrug: I am going to keep an eye on the bleeding and just see what happens over the next day or two! I am also going to book an appointment on monday with the dr either way so it can be documented on my records, considering I have already been referred for scans I think its the best thing to do!
> 
> WHAT LOVELY SUPPORT FROM YOU ALL AS ALWAYS! :hugs:Click to expand...

fxd babe :hugs::hugs: :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are upset, I confessed my anniversary BFP plan to DH and told him thats why I didnt say owt! DS is out with my sister today I am glad of that it gives us time alone! I am hoping and praying right now and trying to take into account the possible positive things like diane saying I wont find out striaght away and tests at the drs will confirm I def am....I have to hold onto my faith until the BFN or whatever!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel so pants i cant lay down even tho i wanna sleep as my tum just starts churning and have to run to the loo , have ben atm taking a vid of my boobs hes fasinated by them this mth lol they are mega veiny and big!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> feel so pants i cant lay down even tho i wanna sleep as my tum just starts churning and have to run to the loo , have ben atm taking a vid of my boobs hes fasinated by them this mth lol they are mega veiny and big!

lol sounding really positive when are you going to test girl again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so pants i cant lay down even tho i wanna sleep as my tum just starts churning and have to run to the loo , have ben atm taking a vid of my boobs hes fasinated by them this mth lol they are mega veiny and big!
> 
> lol sounding really positive when are you going to test girl again?Click to expand...

i am scared to lol going to wait till at least the 16th maybe test next weekend incase af decided to shopw b4 hand


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so pants i cant lay down even tho i wanna sleep as my tum just starts churning and have to run to the loo , have ben atm taking a vid of my boobs hes fasinated by them this mth lol they are mega veiny and big!
> 
> lol sounding really positive when are you going to test girl again?Click to expand...
> 
> i am scared to lol going to wait till at least the 16th maybe test next weekend incase af decided to shopw b4 handClick to expand...

:thumbup: good thinking hon! If this turns out to be an angel I wont ever test early again!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so pants i cant lay down even tho i wanna sleep as my tum just starts churning and have to run to the loo , have ben atm taking a vid of my boobs hes fasinated by them this mth lol they are mega veiny and big!
> 
> lol sounding really positive when are you going to test girl again?Click to expand...
> 
> i am scared to lol going to wait till at least the 16th maybe test next weekend incase af decided to shopw b4 handClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: good thinking hon! If this turns out to be an angel I wont ever test early again!Click to expand...

:hugs: i still think u could still have a chance? hows the bleeding?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feel so pants i cant lay down even tho i wanna sleep as my tum just starts churning and have to run to the loo , have ben atm taking a vid of my boobs hes fasinated by them this mth lol they are mega veiny and big!
> 
> lol sounding really positive when are you going to test girl again?Click to expand...
> 
> i am scared to lol going to wait till at least the 16th maybe test next weekend incase af decided to shopw b4 handClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: good thinking hon! If this turns out to be an angel I wont ever test early again!Click to expand...

ive even got tiny little red veins going from my nipple too all over the area of my areolas:s


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My gosh hon, I think you are def up duffers lol!

Was bright red watery just a little more than spotting really and only enough if that for a light tampon and hurts to remove as so dry (sorry this is a little tmi!) I havent had any clots or anything like that but the onset of this was from brown mucus and brown spotting (indicating old blood?) I have cramps on and off but not like AF of that am sure after AF hits my cramps go and I just get like a heavy sort of feeling like bloatedness! I am going to knicker check now, trying not to pee though so I can do a accurate hpt but worried going to become full flow!

I believe everything happens for a reason hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> My gosh hon, I think you are def up duffers lol!
> 
> Was bright red watery just a little more than spotting really and only enough if that for a light tampon and hurts to remove as so dry (sorry this is a little tmi!) I havent had any clots or anything like that but the onset of this was from brown mucus and brown spotting (indicating old blood?) I have cramps on and off but not like AF of that am sure after AF hits my cramps go and I just get like a heavy sort of feeling like bloatedness! I am going to knicker check now, trying not to pee though so I can do a accurate hpt but worried going to become full flow!
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason hon!

:happydance: u so could still be prego no full flo so dont be giving up wait tonight see how thuings are in am and then test as fmu is best


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> My gosh hon, I think you are def up duffers lol!
> 
> Was bright red watery just a little more than spotting really and only enough if that for a light tampon and hurts to remove as so dry (sorry this is a little tmi!) I havent had any clots or anything like that but the onset of this was from brown mucus and brown spotting (indicating old blood?) I have cramps on and off but not like AF of that am sure after AF hits my cramps go and I just get like a heavy sort of feeling like bloatedness! I am going to knicker check now, trying not to pee though so I can do a accurate hpt but worried going to become full flow!
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason hon!
> 
> :happydance: u so could still be prego no full flo so dont be giving up wait tonight see how thuings are in am and then test as fmu is bestClick to expand...

I was just thinking fmu tomorrow morning my bladder feels like its going to burst like someone is playing the drums in there or summat. I have only drank two cups of tea today and have peed like bloody loads :shrug: I just went to pee again :dohh: and some flow on tampon but again not to wipe so light, af normally speaking would have hit me by now (with the exception of last month when af was a little odd!) hoping and praying but feeling skeptical also! 

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:hugs:MADLYTTC & lindsey sending you both lots of babydust your way and hoping that you both will be getting your :bfp: this cycle:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> My gosh hon, I think you are def up duffers lol!
> 
> Was bright red watery just a little more than spotting really and only enough if that for a light tampon and hurts to remove as so dry (sorry this is a little tmi!) I havent had any clots or anything like that but the onset of this was from brown mucus and brown spotting (indicating old blood?) I have cramps on and off but not like AF of that am sure after AF hits my cramps go and I just get like a heavy sort of feeling like bloatedness! I am going to knicker check now, trying not to pee though so I can do a accurate hpt but worried going to become full flow!
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason hon!
> 
> :happydance: u so could still be prego no full flo so dont be giving up wait tonight see how thuings are in am and then test as fmu is bestClick to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking fmu tomorrow morning my bladder feels like its going to burst like someone is playing the drums in there or summat. I have only drank two cups of tea today and have peed like bloody loads :shrug: I just went to pee again :dohh: and some flow on tampon but again not to wipe so light, af normally speaking would have hit me by now (with the exception of last month when af was a little odd!) hoping and praying but feeling skeptical also!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:dust::hugs::kiss: sending u all the pma i can muster must run to the loo as need a wee again! il be back with buckets loads of pma!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> My gosh hon, I think you are def up duffers lol!
> 
> Was bright red watery just a little more than spotting really and only enough if that for a light tampon and hurts to remove as so dry (sorry this is a little tmi!) I havent had any clots or anything like that but the onset of this was from brown mucus and brown spotting (indicating old blood?) I have cramps on and off but not like AF of that am sure after AF hits my cramps go and I just get like a heavy sort of feeling like bloatedness! I am going to knicker check now, trying not to pee though so I can do a accurate hpt but worried going to become full flow!
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason hon!
> 
> :happydance: u so could still be prego no full flo so dont be giving up wait tonight see how thuings are in am and then test as fmu is bestClick to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking fmu tomorrow morning my bladder feels like its going to burst like someone is playing the drums in there or summat. I have only drank two cups of tea today and have peed like bloody loads :shrug: I just went to pee again :dohh: and some flow on tampon but again not to wipe so light, af normally speaking would have hit me by now (with the exception of last month when af was a little odd!) hoping and praying but feeling skeptical also!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust::hugs::kiss: sending u all the pma i can muster must run to the loo as need a wee again! il be back with buckets loads of pma!Click to expand...

Thank you hon your the best :kiss: DH has fallen asleep on the sofa! We have had quite a day and he was saying he didnt feel so good, not surprising really neither am I !


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> My gosh hon, I think you are def up duffers lol!
> 
> Was bright red watery just a little more than spotting really and only enough if that for a light tampon and hurts to remove as so dry (sorry this is a little tmi!) I havent had any clots or anything like that but the onset of this was from brown mucus and brown spotting (indicating old blood?) I have cramps on and off but not like AF of that am sure after AF hits my cramps go and I just get like a heavy sort of feeling like bloatedness! I am going to knicker check now, trying not to pee though so I can do a accurate hpt but worried going to become full flow!
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason hon!
> 
> :happydance: u so could still be prego no full flo so dont be giving up wait tonight see how thuings are in am and then test as fmu is bestClick to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking fmu tomorrow morning my bladder feels like its going to burst like someone is playing the drums in there or summat. I have only drank two cups of tea today and have peed like bloody loads :shrug: I just went to pee again :dohh: and some flow on tampon but again not to wipe so light, af normally speaking would have hit me by now (with the exception of last month when af was a little odd!) hoping and praying but feeling skeptical also!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust::hugs::kiss: sending u all the pma i can muster must run to the loo as need a wee again! il be back with buckets loads of pma!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon your the best :kiss: DH has fallen asleep on the sofa! We have had quite a day and he was saying he didnt feel so good, not surprising really neither am I !Click to expand...

i do still feel u have this hun no full flow af so could just be an ib bleed and never know they say girls are dif to boys:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
 



Attached Files:







756_1493.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope so hon a little girl would be so great! Gail was the only one to predict a girl for me too I have always been predicted boys and with my dh being one of 6 boys it was always likely boys for us too! The flow worries me and I am worried it will turn full flow! I dont want to wish my long weekend off work away (not back until wed have long weekend off for anniversary!) but roll on tom, might know either way!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol

oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I hope so hon a little girl would be so great! Gail was the only one to predict a girl for me too I have always been predicted boys and with my dh being one of 6 boys it was always likely boys for us too! The flow worries me and I am worried it will turn full flow! I dont want to wish my long weekend off work away (not back until wed have long weekend off for anniversary!) but roll on tom, might know either way!

if no full flow by tomoz then id say u have this hun :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
> 
> oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:Click to expand...

we have a big bag of things we have picked up in the sales lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> :hugs:MADLYTTC & lindsey sending you both lots of babydust your way and hoping that you both will be getting your :bfp: this cycle:hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks frogger, a little down right now but still have faith in Gails and Sandras reading and hope that this is IB :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I hope so hon a little girl would be so great! Gail was the only one to predict a girl for me too I have always been predicted boys and with my dh being one of 6 boys it was always likely boys for us too! The flow worries me and I am worried it will turn full flow! I dont want to wish my long weekend off work away (not back until wed have long weekend off for anniversary!) but roll on tom, might know either way!
> 
> if no full flow by tomoz then id say u have this hun :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so but its hard not to expect the worst too! :cry: We will be fine am sure of it, DH was crushed and I couldnt stop :cry: but right now I am trying to remain hopeful and that this will all work out right how its meant to....If not I have my scan appt and we nearly did it am sure next time we will suceed....I have to remain positive and upbeat ttc ds was a hard time for us and we will get thru whatever lifes throws just like we always do :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
> 
> oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> we have a big bag of things we have picked up in the sales lolClick to expand...

Baby things are so cute, I dont think i could stop buying once I start :haha: I only have a moses basket and stand right now for :baby: #2 which I bought for my sister for her little princess and she has now outgrown so she has given me it back....Its all wrapped away upstairs ready for the day when we can get it ready for :baby: #2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
> 
> oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> we have a big bag of things we have picked up in the sales lolClick to expand...
> 
> Baby things are so cute, I dont think i could stop buying once I start :haha: I only have a moses basket and stand right now for :baby: #2 which I bought for my sister for her little princess and she has now outgrown so she has given me it back....Its all wrapped away upstairs ready for the day when we can get it ready for :baby: #2Click to expand...

we cant get anythng liek that as live with my mum n dad still hoping to be out by xmas at max just so hard we havent best credit rating


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
> 
> oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> we have a big bag of things we have picked up in the sales lolClick to expand...
> 
> Baby things are so cute, I dont think i could stop buying once I start :haha: I only have a moses basket and stand right now for :baby: #2 which I bought for my sister for her little princess and she has now outgrown so she has given me it back....Its all wrapped away upstairs ready for the day when we can get it ready for :baby: #2Click to expand...
> 
> we cant get anythng liek that as live with my mum n dad still hoping to be out by xmas at max just so hard we havent best credit ratingClick to expand...


You will get there hon new house and new baby to live in it with you :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
> 
> oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> we have a big bag of things we have picked up in the sales lolClick to expand...
> 
> Baby things are so cute, I dont think i could stop buying once I start :haha: I only have a moses basket and stand right now for :baby: #2 which I bought for my sister for her little princess and she has now outgrown so she has given me it back....Its all wrapped away upstairs ready for the day when we can get it ready for :baby: #2Click to expand...
> 
> we cant get anythng liek that as live with my mum n dad still hoping to be out by xmas at max just so hard we havent best credit ratingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You will get there hon new house and new baby to live in it with you :happydance:Click to expand...

hope so lol at least IF i am preg we can get help for housing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohh i can show my tiny bit of pma ben brought me the other day as they were int he sale lol
> 
> oh ow cute, I cant wait to buy a few things! Was planning that for tues after yesterdays positiveness but dont know right now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> we have a big bag of things we have picked up in the sales lolClick to expand...
> 
> Baby things are so cute, I dont think i could stop buying once I start :haha: I only have a moses basket and stand right now for :baby: #2 which I bought for my sister for her little princess and she has now outgrown so she has given me it back....Its all wrapped away upstairs ready for the day when we can get it ready for :baby: #2Click to expand...
> 
> we cant get anythng liek that as live with my mum n dad still hoping to be out by xmas at max just so hard we havent best credit ratingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You will get there hon new house and new baby to live in it with you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hope so lol at least IF i am preg we can get help for housingClick to expand...

certainly very positive for you hon :thumbup: keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

after the way my boiobs are if i get af then its defo a chem as these aint normal for me they so heavy and veiny! but dont really hurt:s


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies,

I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset! 

I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: sorry hunny :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

sorry madly :( i know i was gutted when i had my chemical in may but i'm sure it's gonna happen for you soon. Is af still a no flow or normal


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> sorry madly :( i know i was gutted when i had my chemical in may but i'm sure it's gonna happen for you soon. Is af still a no flow or normal

Hi Hon,

Funny just been to loo :haha: still light only enough for lighest flow tampon I normally need like super extra at this point :haha: nothing on tissue when wiping its that light, I just dont get it I thought would be totally full flow by now :shrug: and was expecting heavier espec after bfn earlier! I am heartbroken and feel like I dont work properly but I have to think positive and on the upside although our eggy wasnt a sticky one we did catch that eggy and so we can do it again maybe we just need more sticky babydust :shrug:

(I am trying to keep my sense of humour and spirit, I need to get thru this although inside I am crushed!:cry:)

Thank you for your kind words hon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!

anothert thing hun is it wasnt fmu u tested with earlyer was it?


----------



## faerieprozac

silly phone posting messages twice!!! ignore!!


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies i've read the front page and i don't understand what you do do you predict bfp's or sex of babies if so can you do me i'd love to know what i'm having


----------



## DaretoDream

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies i've read the front page and i don't understand what you do do you predict bfp's or sex of babies if so can you do me i'd love to know what i'm having

Flutter there are psychics that you pay to predict your bfp, edd and the sex of your baby. That's what we've had done.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweyy:cry: i have a really painfull booby i cant move my arm as it jolts them:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!
> 
> anothert thing hun is it wasnt fmu u tested with earlyer was it?Click to expand...

No not fmu but held for three hours and the BFP yesterday was like smu and only held for 45mins :shrug: I would have gotten a BFP on the first bloody frer if it hadnt have broken yesterday!


----------



## faerieprozac

MADLYTTC said:


> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!

Hun didn't you say your psychic lady said you won't find out straight away? maybe it isn't af and it's just gonna take a while to get a bfp (i know you got one yesterday but...) hmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!
> 
> anothert thing hun is it wasnt fmu u tested with earlyer was it?Click to expand...
> 
> No not fmu but held for three hours and the BFP yesterday was like smu and only held for 45mins :shrug: I would have gotten a BFP on the first bloody frer if it hadnt have broken yesterday!Click to expand...

and u still havent had full flow?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Prediciton update for you frogger!

Sandra got my BFP right but told me my baby would be born Feb/March :nope:

See (from Sandra!)

*i want to mention the summer months and june being important to , for a conception as well as july , just the summery months i feel................... i am now being given the moment of february and march, i feel drawn to these two as i feel that the edd will be merged in a sense*

Gails got my BFP right and said 2011 birth but she didnt specify birth march, I wonder if she knew about my chemical?

See (from gail!) 

*I am shown conception for June/July 2010 and a 2011 Birth*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!
> 
> anothert thing hun is it wasnt fmu u tested with earlyer was it?Click to expand...
> 
> No not fmu but held for three hours and the BFP yesterday was like smu and only held for 45mins :shrug: I would have gotten a BFP on the first bloody frer if it hadnt have broken yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> and u still havent had full flow?Click to expand...

no hon no full flow WTF IS GOING ON?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!
> 
> Hun didn't you say your psychic lady said you won't find out straight away? maybe it isn't af and it's just gonna take a while to get a bfp (i know you got one yesterday but...) hmmmClick to expand...

She said......I would have had another baby a boy by the time I have my next read with her end of april next year....my edd would be mid march this cycle and so I guess mid april from next.....she said she saw no probs re fertility and would tell me if she could and that everything would be fine and not to worry....that I wouldnt find out I was pregger striaght away I would go to the drs and say what I thought was wrong with me but be wrong and I def would be preggers....she chuckled at me as if she saw something funny I wonder if she saw me with the dodgy frer yesterday :haha: seriously I hold more faith in diane than any other person who has read for me this is something I truly believe in...I have seen her every 6mths for about the last three yrs if not a little more. I am truly gutted!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps i posted my frer pics from my faint bfp yesterday in the preg test gallery, I wanted conf if there was def a second line on it (wanted conf I wasnt imagining it!) seems like the ladies agree I def had a second line yesterday!
> 
> anothert thing hun is it wasnt fmu u tested with earlyer was it?Click to expand...
> 
> No not fmu but held for three hours and the BFP yesterday was like smu and only held for 45mins :shrug: I would have gotten a BFP on the first bloody frer if it hadnt have broken yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> and u still havent had full flow?Click to expand...
> 
> no hon no full flow WTF IS GOING ON?Click to expand...

:hugs: it could still be too early to show


----------



## faerieprozac

Well hun, still no full flow, give it a day or so, if still no full flow, go to the doctors. Maybe you are :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?

was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thru


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun its not :af: xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...

Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it? 

Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...

i can see a very faint line hun if i squint


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...

Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...
> 
> Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: it could just be shy hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...
> 
> Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: it could just be shy hunClick to expand...

`SHY` :saywhat: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...
> 
> Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: it could just be shy hunClick to expand...
> 
> `SHY` :saywhat: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

u never know u will prob go docs and get a blood test done and be told ur prego. im in so much pain my tummy is till playing up:cry:


----------



## frogger3240

hun I just looked at your pregnancy test and it looks positive and also I had bleeding when I was pregnant with my first 2 children so you can still be pregnant and still bleed so dont' give up hope on it...this is the cycle that Gail is perdicting?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...
> 
> Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: it could just be shy hunClick to expand...
> 
> `SHY` :saywhat: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> u never know u will prob go docs and get a blood test done and be told ur prego. im in so much pain my tummy is till playing up:cry:Click to expand...

Hon just the thought of `shy` you made me laugh :rofl::rofl:

We were talking yesterday and saying after ds (who is so full of beans) our next little one would probably be quiet and SHY :dohh: and also if a beanie was owt like its daddy or brother SHY it would not be :rofl::rofl: you brought a smile to me face :kiss: I suppose you could be right and it could be possible I suppose it has happened to someone somewhere before and would be on par with my diane reading :shrug: who knows :shrug: was just saying to DH I feel `lost` BFP now BFN :nope: and still no full flow :nope: WTF?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...
> 
> Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: it could just be shy hunClick to expand...
> 
> `SHY` :saywhat: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> u never know u will prob go docs and get a blood test done and be told ur prego. im in so much pain my tummy is till playing up:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hon just the thought of `shy` you made me laugh :rofl::rofl:
> 
> We were talking yesterday and saying after ds (who is so full of beans) our next little one would probably be quiet and SHY :dohh: and also if a beanie was owt like its daddy or brother SHY it would not be :rofl::rofl: you brought a smile to me face :kiss: I suppose you could be right and it could be possible I suppose it has happened to someone somewhere before and would be on par with my diane reading :shrug: who knows :shrug: was just saying to DH I feel `lost` BFP now BFN :nope: and still no full flow :nope: WTF?Click to expand...

i say that second test was a dud


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> hun I just looked at your pregnancy test and it looks positive and also I had bleeding when I was pregnant with my first 2 children so you can still be pregnant and still bleed so dont' give up hope on it...this is the cycle that Gail is perdicting?

Thank you frogger....I know this is gails cycle and am still hoping in some sort of way she is right.....still no full flow but bfn after a bfp on the same brand test doesnt give me much hope , I just dont know what to think......I pray all you ladies who say MAYBE JUST MAYBE are right :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand though bleeding enough for a light tampon and neg test after pos on the same brand of test and all my symptons except the cramping and heavy (.)(.) have gone, it is really possible? I dont know ladies?
> 
> was it frers? see im not a fan of them they didnt even pic up my chem i had the internet cheepys did but not frers and they were always soacked rightn thruClick to expand...
> 
> Have a peek at my test in the pregnancy gallery hon and see what you think? Ladies have posted saying they can see the second line (so at least I know its not in my mind although not sure I thought it was, just wanted reassurance I suppose!) and I know some people dont like them since they changed but I just dont know if was def pos and now neg and bleeding but not full flow I just dont get it?
> 
> Praying its not the w***h too caz so hard to see light I have :cry: so much today!Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a very faint line hun if i squintClick to expand...
> 
> Was more obviously in person just struggled to get a clear pic but I knew there was a second line def and my opk was like super dark todays is one line only like I would expect at this time of my cycle cause am not oving am I :shrug: I just dont bloody know!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: it could just be shy hunClick to expand...
> 
> `SHY` :saywhat: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> u never know u will prob go docs and get a blood test done and be told ur prego. im in so much pain my tummy is till playing up:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hon just the thought of `shy` you made me laugh :rofl::rofl:
> 
> We were talking yesterday and saying after ds (who is so full of beans) our next little one would probably be quiet and SHY :dohh: and also if a beanie was owt like its daddy or brother SHY it would not be :rofl::rofl: you brought a smile to me face :kiss: I suppose you could be right and it could be possible I suppose it has happened to someone somewhere before and would be on par with my diane reading :shrug: who knows :shrug: was just saying to DH I feel `lost` BFP now BFN :nope: and still no full flow :nope: WTF?Click to expand...
> 
> i say that second test was a dudClick to expand...

I dont know hon :shrug: maybe I am not meant to find out now or something or maybe by tom I will have full flow :shrug: I just dont know I feel like a lost little lamb and dh keeps asking me if I am ok and do I want anything and blowing me kisses....its his way of letting him know hes here for me......GOD MY (.)(.) ARE KILLING ME, THIS IS DEF DIFFERENT :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you today madly hows the bleeding? i had a HORRIBLE night kept feeling things crawling on me but when ever i looked was nothing there! and have woken this morn with cramps i cant tell if they for my bad tummy or af:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Madly, try using superdrug!! When I had my chemical the only test to pick up ANYTHING was superdrug, and it was so so so positive. They are dead sensitive. And cheaper than Frer :D 

I'm hoping it's not full flow when you wake up hun.

Linds good morning have you still got other symptoms?

I had BFP dreams last night :( lol I know they don't mean anything this month, just me being desperate. OH is trying to stop smoking for me again now. He smokes the green stuff (boo) and when he was smoking it the other day, after telling me he was cutting down, I wa so upset, we were in the kitchen and I was hysterical saying that he doesn't want this as much as I do. I think me saying that made it more real to him how hard I was finding this, so he's not smoking or drinking. He was doing research on it last night and he seems really down now about the effects of smoking ti has on sperm, and he has smoked it for a good 10 years. :( I'm starting to think it's never going to happen.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Madly, try using superdrug!! When I had my chemical the only test to pick up ANYTHING was superdrug, and it was so so so positive. They are dead sensitive. And cheaper than Frer :D
> 
> I'm hoping it's not full flow when you wake up hun.
> 
> Linds good morning have you still got other symptoms?
> 
> I had BFP dreams last night :( lol I know they don't mean anything this month, just me being desperate. OH is trying to stop smoking for me again now. He smokes the green stuff (boo) and when he was smoking it the other day, after telling me he was cutting down, I wa so upset, we were in the kitchen and I was hysterical saying that he doesn't want this as much as I do. I think me saying that made it more real to him how hard I was finding this, so he's not smoking or drinking. He was doing research on it last night and he seems really down now about the effects of smoking ti has on sperm, and he has smoked it for a good 10 years. :( I'm starting to think it's never going to happen.

ben says my boobs are still veiny and big but i cant see it proeprly atm and they arent sore anymore have ust had an ice lolly for breaky so hoping thats a gd thing. my friends husband smoakes the green stuff and has refused to give it up says its normal in his home country (south africa) he smokes it in the bedroom so they couldnt even have there daughter in with them when she was a lil baby she had to be in with my friends mum shes now almost 2 and is still there!


----------



## faerieprozac

See my partner doesn't smoke around his daughter, and he won't smoke if there are kids in the room, and when i (if i :( )ever get pregnant he's not smoking in the house... but he's relied on it for 10 years or so and I feel like a horrible person because he generally is having a hard time without it, but like he said i've just got to put up with miserable ben for a week or so. It's hard aswell cause his mates smoke it. Last night he was having to leave the room so he wouldn't be tempted. 

It's so annoying, because his little sister smokes it, probably more than him, and she's due in 6 weeks. She has smoked EVERY DAY during her pregnancy :( It breaks my heart!!! I gave up caffiene (which was very hard for me!), alcohol, painkillers!! I've been extra healthy and nothing, couldn't even get my sticky bean when we did conceive, she smokes, gets loads of attention off everyone despite being the 'black sheep' sort of figure and running away and being in trouble with the police loads, and she got a flat from the council - theres never food in the house and for about a month she was eating a few slices of toast a day!! and that was all!! i'm just so gutted that she got what i want and she's taken advantage of it. She got a bit of income support when she got the flat, but the money was gone within a few days - take aways and stuff to smoke. then he money got stopped cause she didn't go to a meeting!! What is she going to be like when baby is born? And I fear she is going to smoke in the same room as her :( 

RANT over lol. :(

I'm so excited for you to test linds!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> See my partner doesn't smoke around his daughter, and he won't smoke if there are kids in the room, and when i (if i :( )ever get pregnant he's not smoking in the house... but he's relied on it for 10 years or so and I feel like a horrible person because he generally is having a hard time without it, but like he said i've just got to put up with miserable ben for a week or so. It's hard aswell cause his mates smoke it. Last night he was having to leave the room so he wouldn't be tempted.
> 
> It's so annoying, because his little sister smokes it, probably more than him, and she's due in 6 weeks. She has smoked EVERY DAY during her pregnancy :( It breaks my heart!!! I gave up caffiene (which was very hard for me!), alcohol, painkillers!! I've been extra healthy and nothing, couldn't even get my sticky bean when we did conceive, she smokes, gets loads of attention off everyone despite being the 'black sheep' sort of figure and running away and being in trouble with the police loads, and she got a flat from the council - theres never food in the house and for about a month she was eating a few slices of toast a day!! and that was all!! i'm just so gutted that she got what i want and she's taken advantage of it. She got a bit of income support when she got the flat, but the money was gone within a few days - take aways and stuff to smoke. then he money got stopped cause she didn't go to a meeting!! What is she going to be like when baby is born? And I fear she is going to smoke in the same room as her :(
> 
> RANT over lol. :(
> 
> I'm so excited for you to test linds!

my friends hubby spends so much on it each week i used to smoke it so know how expensive it is and my friend a few weeks after having baby went back to having a smoke of it alone with normal smoking again .
im scared to test especialy witht he cramoing feeling i have now:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

When are you testing? Not for a few days is it? When do you think you'd be due? What CD are you on now? :D So many questions!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> When are you testing? Not for a few days is it? When do you think you'd be due? What CD are you on now? :D So many questions!! lol

errrm was gonna wait till the 16th i THINK af is due tomorrow if i oved when i think as have a 13 day lp my longest cycle this yr has been 55 days BUT i had one last year that was wayyyyyy later was almost 80 days so i just dont know lol tomoz is d day but if she doesnt arove it could just be my body tricked me and i never oved oh and im cd 54 today lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

STILL NO FULL FLOW!

Was dreading waking up but still only light enough for a light tampon (I wear lillets so the tiny small ones!) I mean by now especially overnight a extra super plus would have been soaking sopping wet and I am soooo heavy in first few days I often have leaking overnight or when I stand up on a morning its generally THAT heavy(sorry this is tmi, but you girls get my drift this is not normal at all!) I had severe cramping last night in my lower stomach before bed and was getting a little worried I also ached all over and my (.)(.) were really hurting me so I took two anadin extra before bed and they did the trick they seemed to have knocked me out and I had a good nights sleep, which I didnt think I would!

I havent tested again still feeling a little heartbroken, I feel lost I dont know what to do with myself and I cancelled my play date I had planned for today cause right now I dont want too sit in a playcentre and be surrounded by women with babies and toddlers and baby bumps! I have two cb digi tests, a tesco test and a ic hpt in my cupboard upstairs....I just dont know what to do or think right now! 

I feel a fraud for feeling I have a baby angel incase there is some chance I havent and I feel bad for hoping that there is hope and then I feel guilty that we managed to catch that eggy but for some reason it might not have been sticky enough!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> STILL NO FULL FLOW!
> 
> Was dreading waking up but still only light enough for a light tampon (I wear lillets so the tiny small ones!) I mean by now especially overnight a extra super plus would have been soaking sopping wet and I am soooo heavy in first few days I often have leaking overnight or when I stand up on a morning its generally THAT heavy(sorry this is tmi, but you girls get my drift this is not normal at all!) I had severe cramping last night in my lower stomach before bed and was getting a little worried I also ached all over and my (.)(.) were really hurting me so I took two anadin extra before bed and they did the trick they seemed to have knocked me out and I had a good nights sleep, which I didnt think I would!
> 
> I havent tested again still feeling a little heartbroken, I feel lost I dont know what to do with myself and I cancelled my play date I had planned for today cause right now I dont want too sit in a playcentre and be surrounded by women with babies and toddlers and baby bumps! I have two cb digi tests, a tesco test and a ic hpt in my cupboard upstairs....I just dont know what to do or think right now!
> 
> I feel a fraud for feeling I have a baby angel incase there is some chance I havent and I feel bad for hoping that there is hope and then I feel guilty that we managed to catch that eggy but for some reason he might now have been sticky enough!

hun sam hedgewicth on ehre had bleeding early on in pregnancy to the point she thougth she was m/c what it was BUT it was twins and lil miss aggie made it thru that. she also didnt get a proper pos on a test until after af she was telling me last night


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:( a lady on the forum ben goes on her lil boy died:(
https://acherishedangel.com/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> STILL NO FULL FLOW!
> 
> Was dreading waking up but still only light enough for a light tampon (I wear lillets so the tiny small ones!) I mean by now especially overnight a extra super plus would have been soaking sopping wet and I am soooo heavy in first few days I often have leaking overnight or when I stand up on a morning its generally THAT heavy(sorry this is tmi, but you girls get my drift this is not normal at all!) I had severe cramping last night in my lower stomach before bed and was getting a little worried I also ached all over and my (.)(.) were really hurting me so I took two anadin extra before bed and they did the trick they seemed to have knocked me out and I had a good nights sleep, which I didnt think I would!
> 
> I havent tested again still feeling a little heartbroken, I feel lost I dont know what to do with myself and I cancelled my play date I had planned for today cause right now I dont want too sit in a playcentre and be surrounded by women with babies and toddlers and baby bumps! I have two cb digi tests, a tesco test and a ic hpt in my cupboard upstairs....I just dont know what to do or think right now!
> 
> I feel a fraud for feeling I have a baby angel incase there is some chance I havent and I feel bad for hoping that there is hope and then I feel guilty that we managed to catch that eggy but for some reason he might now have been sticky enough!
> 
> hun sam hedgewicth on ehre had bleeding early on in pregnancy to the point she thougth she was m/c what it was BUT it was twins and lil miss aggie made it thru that. she also didnt get a proper pos on a test until after af she was telling me last nightClick to expand...

Thank you hon this is hopeful :hugs::kiss::hugs: Every lady who has posted or looked at my frer test (with the exception of one lady who wasnt sure!) has said that I had a faint :bfp: but yesterday my frer was def :bfn: we really scrutinised it and def :nope:......I havent seen any clots or the like in the light blood loss ?:shrug:? its just not normal for me! I am def going to call the drs in the morning and get checked out! I feel like my heart is broken and I am just so confused right now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> STILL NO FULL FLOW!
> 
> Was dreading waking up but still only light enough for a light tampon (I wear lillets so the tiny small ones!) I mean by now especially overnight a extra super plus would have been soaking sopping wet and I am soooo heavy in first few days I often have leaking overnight or when I stand up on a morning its generally THAT heavy(sorry this is tmi, but you girls get my drift this is not normal at all!) I had severe cramping last night in my lower stomach before bed and was getting a little worried I also ached all over and my (.)(.) were really hurting me so I took two anadin extra before bed and they did the trick they seemed to have knocked me out and I had a good nights sleep, which I didnt think I would!
> 
> I havent tested again still feeling a little heartbroken, I feel lost I dont know what to do with myself and I cancelled my play date I had planned for today cause right now I dont want too sit in a playcentre and be surrounded by women with babies and toddlers and baby bumps! I have two cb digi tests, a tesco test and a ic hpt in my cupboard upstairs....I just dont know what to do or think right now!
> 
> I feel a fraud for feeling I have a baby angel incase there is some chance I havent and I feel bad for hoping that there is hope and then I feel guilty that we managed to catch that eggy but for some reason he might now have been sticky enough!
> 
> hun sam hedgewicth on ehre had bleeding early on in pregnancy to the point she thougth she was m/c what it was BUT it was twins and lil miss aggie made it thru that. she also didnt get a proper pos on a test until after af she was telling me last nightClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon this is hopeful :hugs::kiss::hugs: Every lady who has posted or looked at my frer test (with the exception of one lady who wasnt sure!) has said that I had a faint :bfp: but yesterday my frer was def :bfn: we really scrutinised it and def :nope:......I havent seen any clots or the like in the light blood loss ?:shrug:? its just not normal for me! I am def going to call the drs in the morning and get checked out! I feel like my heart is broken and I am just so confused right now!Click to expand...

until she aroves full flow your not out mrs :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Spoke too soon hon!

The light tampon was very wet just now got up at 8.30 so hour and half....it seems to have gotten heavier :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Spoke too soon hon!
> 
> The light tampon was very wet just now got up at 8.30 so hour and half....it seems to have gotten heavier :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Heartbroken am sure there is no hope now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Heartbroken am sure there is no hope now!

im sorry hunny is it the normal now? or still lighter then norm?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Heartbroken am sure there is no hope now!
> 
> im sorry hunny is it the normal now? or still lighter then norm?Click to expand...

I would say lighter for second day of flow but has got a lot heavier since I got up and clots too :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Heartbroken am sure there is no hope now!
> 
> im sorry hunny is it the normal now? or still lighter then norm?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say lighter for second day of flow but has got a lot heavier since I got up and clots too :cry:Click to expand...

me thinks u should still try get in with doc tomoz


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon, this is my plan I think I should get checked over and have it recorded on my records considering I am already referred for scans later this month! Just incase something shows on the scan it may help.....DH thinks my scan will be fine but now I worry after this that there is something wrong :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon, this is my plan I think I should get checked over and have it recorded on my records considering I am already referred for scans later this month! Just incase something shows on the scan it may help.....DH thinks my scan will be fine but now I worry after this that there is something wrong :cry:

i still dont think ur out i dunno why maybe just wishfull thinking:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im begining to feel im going to be out this mth these cramos aint ti do with my bad tum they in the right place for af:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you lindsey....am not hopeful at all now I think I just know in my heart! I hope the b***h stays away for you hon....shes played terrible mind games with me!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey lady how are you now?

Just to let people know incase you don't already, Sandra is very behind because she cut her finger!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hey lady how are you now?
> 
> Just to let people know incase you don't already, Sandra is very behind because she cut her finger!

:S shes behind cos she has a cut finger?


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah, she had to go to hospital with it and is bandaged apparently.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah, she had to go to hospital with it and is bandaged apparently.

so does she channel her psyic energy thr her finger then? :haha:


----------



## mushmouth

LOL, i saw that on facebook - she added me randomly last week and seems to have had a knifing accident :S


----------



## faerieprozac

undefined


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just did a cbfm stick for a bit of pma and got 2 lines:s


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Feeling fragile....but I miss you all! 

Bizare you have posted re Sandra faerieprozac cause I ordered another reading from her last tues and she emailed me after I chased her up telling me about her little accident....did wonder she is normally quite efficient!

My Dr confirms I had a early mc/chemical (appartently called chemical before 6wks and after that early mc! I am on borderline!) She has urged us to keep at what we are doing as we managed to catch the eggy and to re-test in a few wks as she is a little puzzled by my light flow and says that although everyone is different as mine is even lighter than af would be at this stage of period best to be sure...she has also said I am still to go for my scans next week! I am hoping we can that eggy this cycle again but DH has forbidden me to ever poas again so early and I agree with him I think I would be scared to do so in the future! albeit my BFP was only technically day before af was due anyway? I think we are going to NTNP for at least this cycle and just try to hit the fertile days if we can!

I am holding out hope for you still linds and will be joining you next cycle with faerieprozac


----------



## mushmouth

massive :hugs: Madly, I'm so sorry hon.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> massive :hugs: Madly, I'm so sorry hon.

:hugs: save us a seat hon....I will be with you really soon :hugs::kiss::hugs: in the meantime linds might be joining :thumbup:


----------



## mushmouth

I have your seat nice and warm right here madly :hugs:

come onnnn lindsey!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> I have your seat nice and warm right here madly :hugs:
> 
> come onnnn lindsey!!!

Thanks hon I am holding faith I will be filling it really soon! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just got in from work and still no af alough i have had some mild cramping today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Feeling fragile....but I miss you all!
> 
> Bizare you have posted re Sandra faerieprozac cause I ordered another reading from her last tues and she emailed me after I chased her up telling me about her little accident....did wonder she is normally quite efficient!
> 
> My Dr confirms I had a early mc/chemical (appartently called chemical before 6wks and after that early mc! I am on borderline!) She has urged us to keep at what we are doing as we managed to catch the eggy and to re-test in a few wks as she is a little puzzled by my light flow and says that although everyone is different as mine is even lighter than af would be at this stage of period best to be sure...she has also said I am still to go for my scans next week! I am hoping we can that eggy this cycle again but DH has forbidden me to ever poas again so early and I agree with him I think I would be scared to do so in the future! albeit my BFP was only technically day before af was due anyway? I think we are going to NTNP for at least this cycle and just try to hit the fertile days if we can!
> 
> I am holding out hope for you still linds and will be joining you next cycle with faerieprozac

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening linds....praying your BFP is just round the corner....throwing lots of sticky babydust your way!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening linds....praying your BFP is just round the corner....throwing lots of sticky babydust your way!

thank you hunny im not too optimistic tbh cramps have worsend since i went to work so just a waiting game for the witch in my eyes . how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## Psychicsandra

Hi ladies lol , no i dont channel through my finger rofl heehee , that reminded me of et lol
any way i do type with itr and imstrugling to dor so lol, without hitting randome things, im trying to miss the finger out as it hurts so much when i touh anything , i cut the to[p part of , im so stupid and clumsy sometimes lol will be with you all asap , still working just slower than usual, and there is no sign of it healing yet eithr silly finger x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening linds....praying your BFP is just round the corner....throwing lots of sticky babydust your way!
> 
> thank you hunny im not too optimistic tbh cramps have worsend since i went to work so just a waiting game for the witch in my eyes . how are you doing?:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi hon sorry was here but had to go and now am back :haha: I went to visit my aunt in hospital and my mum who has been sent to a&e by her rheumatology cons cause she woke up to bruising all over her scar area where she had her hip replacement at xmas....they have xrayed her and it seems there has been movement causing bruising inside out, she was told 6wks after op one of the clips on her hip replacement had already snapped but it seems like it is now worser :shrug: we all think she does too much, she is reg disabled and still works oh about 60hrs a week or summat she doesnt know what resting is. I think she will prob have to have another op on it :nope: 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the olde witch stays away :trouble: my bleeding has just about stopped now and sorry tmi :blush: but its hardly owt that it hurts a little taking my tampon out ouch!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Psychicsandra said:


> Hi ladies lol , no i dont channel through my finger rofl heehee , that reminded me of et lol
> any way i do type with itr and imstrugling to dor so lol, without hitting randome things, im trying to miss the finger out as it hurts so much when i touh anything , i cut the to[p part of , im so stupid and clumsy sometimes lol will be with you all asap , still working just slower than usual, and there is no sign of it healing yet eithr silly finger x

Oh no and am so desparate for my reading too he he he! :haha: am looking for a little light at the end of my little dark tunnel :hugs: hope you feel better soon Sandra


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening linds....praying your BFP is just round the corner....throwing lots of sticky babydust your way!
> 
> thank you hunny im not too optimistic tbh cramps have worsend since i went to work so just a waiting game for the witch in my eyes . how are you doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hon sorry was here but had to go and now am back :haha: I went to visit my aunt in hospital and my mum who has been sent to a&e by her rheumatology cons cause she woke up to bruising all over her scar area where she had her hip replacement at xmas....they have xrayed her and it seems there has been movement causing bruising inside out, she was told 6wks after op one of the clips on her hip replacement had already snapped but it seems like it is now worser :shrug: we all think she does too much, she is reg disabled and still works oh about 60hrs a week or summat she doesnt know what resting is. I think she will prob have to have another op on it :nope:
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the olde witch stays away :trouble: my bleeding has just about stopped now and sorry tmi :blush: but its hardly owt that it hurts a little taking my tampon out ouch!Click to expand...

see i still dont think ur completely out :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening linds....praying your BFP is just round the corner....throwing lots of sticky babydust your way!
> 
> thank you hunny im not too optimistic tbh cramps have worsend since i went to work so just a waiting game for the witch in my eyes . how are you doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hon sorry was here but had to go and now am back :haha: I went to visit my aunt in hospital and my mum who has been sent to a&e by her rheumatology cons cause she woke up to bruising all over her scar area where she had her hip replacement at xmas....they have xrayed her and it seems there has been movement causing bruising inside out, she was told 6wks after op one of the clips on her hip replacement had already snapped but it seems like it is now worser :shrug: we all think she does too much, she is reg disabled and still works oh about 60hrs a week or summat she doesnt know what resting is. I think she will prob have to have another op on it :nope:
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the olde witch stays away :trouble: my bleeding has just about stopped now and sorry tmi :blush: but its hardly owt that it hurts a little taking my tampon out ouch!Click to expand...
> 
> see i still dont think ur completely out :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks hon you are so optimistic for me :hugs: I know something isnt right :shrug: its not how you would expect things but then after my BFP I didnt expect to be seeing BFN`S :shrug: I am just going to take things a little easy right now and put my faith in things working out just the way they are meant to whatever that may be....I have my scan next week and theres always this month too....I said to DH you will just have to work twice as hard this month to help us get that sticky eggy, my poor baby he was :sleep: after ov this month BUT hey it worked :thumbup:


----------



## Psychicsandra

MADLYTTC = can you please email me thankyou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Psychicsandra said:


> MADLYTTC = can you please email me thankyou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Sandra, I just emailed you! :thumbup: XxX


----------



## Chris77

I got my reading! :D

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 30th and April 2nd 2011 for birth.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## mushmouth

oooh chris thats now! fingers crossed hun!

morning lindsey - how you feeling today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> oooh chris thats now! fingers crossed hun!
> 
> morning lindsey - how you feeling today?

stilll got a crampy feeling in lower tum smack bang in middle and cm has changed to milky so think af is on way not here yet tho and was due yest i i did in fact ov on the 29th


----------



## mushmouth

i have that feeling - still do and creamy CM... PG symptoms are SO much like AF its unreal! when will you test?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> i have that feeling - still do and creamy CM... PG symptoms are SO much like AF its unreal! when will you test?

im gonna wait till friday was hgonna wait till next week but going on hol sat now lol, im not expecting to see two lines


----------



## mushmouth

I wouldnt be suprised if you do see two linse though hon :hugs: i really hope you do


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mushmouth said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if you do see two linse though hon :hugs: i really hope you do

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tests wit a cheepy strip test and :bfn: i dont think i have ovd


----------



## faerieprozac

Maybe its too early hun plus cheapies aren't always great!! when i got my bfp I was about 14/15 dpo and the only one that picked it up was the sensitive superdrug ones, CB, Freedom and chemist brand didn't pick it up.


----------



## faerieprozac

So I tried posting this yesterday on my phone but failed... lol

My partner has been doing a computer course for a few years, but it turns out the company are rubish and looking on the internet a lot of people have sued them because of how rubbish they are. He spent over £2000 on it and has gotten no where, you can't even get in touch with them, thw material they eventually send is outdated, and it's just rubbish. So yesterday we were discussing taking them to court, and how they have been taken to court so many times already by other people on the course. 

This is was in my gail pregnancy outlook reading, I thought nothing of it until now;

"I also see some legal documents of importance around your partner, and a fight that he wins, hopefully that has meaning for you here"

!!! Fingers crossed? this is making em believe my Gail reading even more.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,l

Linds could be still early I agree with faerieprozac!

Mushmouth some advice please if you dont mind? what vits were you/dh taking?

YIPPEE IT OUR 1ST ANNIVERSARY TODAY! 

I am feel better today than yesterday and am trying to remain upbeat and positive....I want to get that eggy this month and make it stick! I have been advised by a few ladies to stop taking my vit b6 ?not sure if this didnt help me m/c? So I am taking folic acid 400mg, tescos pre-natal multi-vit and am going to start drinking green tea again in place of normal reg tea! Any ideas....I have oodles of ewcm if not too much (am told this isnt a bad thing!) and dh is taking zinc and vit c so?!?!?!?


----------



## faerieprozac

All I can say is, relax. But it's easier said than done. So many people told me that I was more fertile after my chemical and i'll probably get it - but I didn't and I was gutted, even more so than when I had my chemical, and I still can't relax now, because I know my body so well - I know when I'll be oving, I know when I'm due, I wish I didn't so I didn't have to think about it. 

Madly, we will catch that egg though, I'm going to get my august BFP even if I have to break my back doing so!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Maybe its too early hun plus cheapies aren't always great!! when i got my bfp I was about 14/15 dpo and the only one that picked it up was the sensitive superdrug ones, CB, Freedom and chemist brand didn't pick it up.

thats what my firwend said too as theya re 25 miu but im not feelign too pos the simple fact fr me is if i get a bfn again then i just havent ovd


----------



## mushmouth

MADLYTTC said:


> Mushmouth some advice please if you dont mind? what vits were you/dh taking?
> 
> YIPPEE IT OUR 1ST ANNIVERSARY TODAY!

Congrats on your anniversary honey!!!

vits - I was on asdas own Folic acid (quite cheap - 180 for about £4) and hubby was on Zinc (90 for about £4) now I've caught im on Santogen Mother To Be multi vits.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,l
> 
> Linds could be still early I agree with faerieprozac!
> 
> Mushmouth some advice please if you dont mind? what vits were you/dh taking?
> 
> YIPPEE IT OUR 1ST ANNIVERSARY TODAY!
> 
> I am feel better today than yesterday and am trying to remain upbeat and positive....I want to get that eggy this month and make it stick! I have been advised by a few ladies to stop taking my vit b6 ?not sure if this didnt help me m/c? So I am taking folic acid 400mg, tescos pre-natal multi-vit and am going to start drinking green tea again in place of normal reg tea! Any ideas....I have oodles of ewcm if not too much (am told this isnt a bad thing!) and dh is taking zinc and vit c so?!?!?!?

happy anniversary hunny xx


----------



## faerieprozac

mushmouth said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Mushmouth some advice please if you dont mind? what vits were you/dh taking?
> 
> YIPPEE IT OUR 1ST ANNIVERSARY TODAY!
> 
> Congrats on your anniversary honey!!!
> 
> vits - I was on asdas own Folic acid (quite cheap - 180 for about £4) and hubby was on Zinc (90 for about £4) now I've caught im on Santogen Mother To Be multi vits.Click to expand...

My Oh and I are now taking santogen mother and father to be - the pregnacare his and her conception tablets didn't do much so i hope these work better but they'll probably be the same.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I had 2 Ruby predictions last year, she was wrong on both. I got my Cheri reading yesterday and she says BOY and October. Im hopeful but after Ruby, i dont know. I am getting a Jenny prediction later this week.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> All I can say is, relax. But it's easier said than done. So many people told me that I was more fertile after my chemical and i'll probably get it - but I didn't and I was gutted, even more so than when I had my chemical, and I still can't relax now, because I know my body so well - I know when I'll be oving, I know when I'm due, I wish I didn't so I didn't have to think about it.
> 
> Madly, we will catch that egg though, I'm going to get my august BFP even if I have to break my back doing so!

I like it `back breaking` am up for a little bit of that! I have already warned DH he will have to work twice as hard this month :haha: bless him he was knackered by the time we got to the 2ww...it was like 2 wk off for him and plenty of :sleep: we are you in your cycle ? and I know re relaxing but my cycle is imprinted too :shrug: crazy!

PS we are taking DS to see shrek today....it will be his 1st visit to the cinema, I am so excited I love his 1st experiences lol! We were going for lunch but we decided to do something as a family instead today :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mushmouth said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Mushmouth some advice please if you dont mind? what vits were you/dh taking?
> 
> YIPPEE IT OUR 1ST ANNIVERSARY TODAY!
> 
> Congrats on your anniversary honey!!!
> 
> vits - I was on asdas own Folic acid (quite cheap - 180 for about £4) and hubby was on Zinc (90 for about £4) now I've caught im on Santogen Mother To Be multi vits.Click to expand...

:thumbup: cheers hon am going to stick with just my tesco multi vit then and DH is going to continue with zinc and vit c :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Well I'm due in monday to wednesday next week I think, but we only managed to BD once, about 5 days before OVluation, because I got a yeast infection (which is still here kind of :( doctors given me lots of stuff for it). So I doubt I am going to get anything this month!! But this fits in well with my Sandra/Gail prediction, I will be in my fertile period the end of july, and ovulating the first few days of august. :D 

I just hope this yeast infection goes away once AF comes. I have tablets for it but I'm not allowed to take them in my tww incase I am pregnant (yeah right!!!). 

My step daughter saw shrek last week, she loved it. We've been taking her to the cinema since she was 4 mind, but thats cause she LOVES films, probably more than I do. She wants to be on the big screen when she's older :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Well I'm due in monday to wednesday next week I think, but we only managed to BD once, about 5 days before OVluation, because I got a yeast infection (which is still here kind of :( doctors given me lots of stuff for it). So I doubt I am going to get anything this month!! But this fits in well with my Sandra/Gail prediction, I will be in my fertile period the end of july, and ovulating the first few days of august. :D
> 
> I just hope this yeast infection goes away once AF comes. I have tablets for it but I'm not allowed to take them in my tww incase I am pregnant (yeah right!!!).
> 
> My step daughter saw shrek last week, she loved it. We've been taking her to the cinema since she was 4 mind, but thats cause she LOVES films, probably more than I do. She wants to be on the big screen when she's older :D

ooooooooooooh me too I think like 30th ish of july I am due to ov, if things stay the same :shrug: I will add you as a cycle buddy hon would be lovely to get our BFPS together :hugs::kiss::hugs:

DS is 5yrs old in Oct but has ants in his pants so we are hoping today he will be ale to sit still and watch as we want to take him to see toy story end of month his absolute fav so this is like a trial run really :dohh:

Linds hon your not out until the olde witch arrives....remember pma pma pma :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeh we're going to see toy story as well, i'm so excited about it! I work in a toyshop, and we're going to do advertising for cineworld, so they can advertise us - and in return we're getting some free tickets for it! :D I hope he has fun hun :)

Yay, I don't have a cycle buddy yet (never really thought to get one on here lol).


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Yeh we're going to see toy story as well, i'm so excited about it! I work in a toyshop, and we're going to do advertising for cineworld, so they can advertise us - and in return we're getting some free tickets for it! :D I hope he has fun hun :)
> 
> Yay, I don't have a cycle buddy yet (never really thought to get one on here lol).

well you have a cycle buddy now hon, I already added you to my siggy! Am going to get ready now Ladies and will be back later! Have a lovely day everyone! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm due in monday to wednesday next week I think, but we only managed to BD once, about 5 days before OVluation, because I got a yeast infection (which is still here kind of :( doctors given me lots of stuff for it). So I doubt I am going to get anything this month!! But this fits in well with my Sandra/Gail prediction, I will be in my fertile period the end of july, and ovulating the first few days of august. :D
> 
> I just hope this yeast infection goes away once AF comes. I have tablets for it but I'm not allowed to take them in my tww incase I am pregnant (yeah right!!!).
> 
> My step daughter saw shrek last week, she loved it. We've been taking her to the cinema since she was 4 mind, but thats cause she LOVES films, probably more than I do. She wants to be on the big screen when she's older :D
> 
> ooooooooooooh me too I think like 30th ish of july I am due to ov, if things stay the same :shrug: I will add you as a cycle buddy hon would be lovely to get our BFPS together :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> DS is 5yrs old in Oct but has ants in his pants so we are hoping today he will be ale to sit still and watch as we want to take him to see toy story end of month his absolute fav so this is like a trial run really :dohh:
> 
> Linds hon your not out until the olde witch arrives....remember pma pma pma :hugs:Click to expand...

im trying lol but withmy history of cycles im not too optimistic alough i do have a werid feleing in my lower tum and lower bk still got jelly cm/ milky and boobs are still the same. IF i havent got this mth then il wait till af comes and get some agnus cactus to tr reg my cycles all the vits i can take and start excersising!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm due in monday to wednesday next week I think, but we only managed to BD once, about 5 days before OVluation, because I got a yeast infection (which is still here kind of :( doctors given me lots of stuff for it). So I doubt I am going to get anything this month!! But this fits in well with my Sandra/Gail prediction, I will be in my fertile period the end of july, and ovulating the first few days of august. :D
> 
> I just hope this yeast infection goes away once AF comes. I have tablets for it but I'm not allowed to take them in my tww incase I am pregnant (yeah right!!!).
> 
> My step daughter saw shrek last week, she loved it. We've been taking her to the cinema since she was 4 mind, but thats cause she LOVES films, probably more than I do. She wants to be on the big screen when she's older :D
> 
> ooooooooooooh me too I think like 30th ish of july I am due to ov, if things stay the same :shrug: I will add you as a cycle buddy hon would be lovely to get our BFPS together :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> DS is 5yrs old in Oct but has ants in his pants so we are hoping today he will be ale to sit still and watch as we want to take him to see toy story end of month his absolute fav so this is like a trial run really :dohh:
> 
> Linds hon your not out until the olde witch arrives....remember pma pma pma :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im trying lol but withmy history of cycles im not too optimistic alough i do have a werid feleing in my lower tum and lower bk still got jelly cm/ milky and boobs are still the same. IF i havent got this mth then il wait till af comes and get some agnus cactus to tr reg my cycles all the vits i can take and start excersising!Click to expand...

pma sounds like a plan hon....you may be surprised yet! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got the usual brown yellowish stains on my towel today


----------



## faerieprozac

How are you feeling Linds? It may not be af, hope she doesn't show hunny.

I had another readings... doh. I don'tt like it though. Victoria, she says she can see January for conception and it'll be a girl. So Now I've got 3 saying this year (2 august bfp and 1 september) and 3 for next year, january, march and anytime next year. I've had 3 for boy, 4 for girl, but I know I'm having a boy. 

I'm still hoping that Gail and Sandra were right.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> How are you feeling Linds? It may not be af, hope she doesn't show hunny.
> 
> I had another readings... doh. I don'tt like it though. Victoria, she says she can see January for conception and it'll be a girl. So Now I've got 3 saying this year (2 august bfp and 1 september) and 3 for next year, january, march and anytime next year. I've had 3 for boy, 4 for girl, but I know I'm having a boy.
> 
> I'm still hoping that Gail and Sandra were right.

in my self feeling fine just this nagging feeling in my tum thats buggin me ll if i dint get it this mth then il be sad but just have t pick mself up dust myself ff and find mre pma. ive nly had 3 readings 2 f which i put all my faith in and slwly loosing now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:cry: i have really bad pain in my right nipple area soooooo sore


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

We had a bit of a disaster at the cinema....poor DS freaked out and got so upset when we went into the cinema we had to leave, he said he didnt like it cause it was too big and scary :nope: Am so glad we didnt get as far as the lights going down I think he would have freaked even more :cry: Thankfully the staff were really nice and we got a refund on our tickets :thumbup: we had a nice lunch together instead and I think I ate too much as I have a very stuffed tummy :dohh:

Sorry your feeling pants linds I am still keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away :hugs::kiss::hugs:

faerieprozac I am waiting on another reading from Sandra, its not a pregnancy prediction though its a 6mth reading! Both Sandra & Gail were right in a way for me prediciting this cycle although Sandra did give a birth month and lots of details not much chance they will be right although bizarely Gail put June/July 2010 BFP and 2011 birth she didnt predict a birth month, I wonder if she knew :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a bit of a disaster at the cinema....poor DS freaked out and got so upset when we went into the cinema we had to leave, he said he didnt like it cause it was too big and scary :nope: Am so glad we didnt get as far as the lights going down I think he would have freaked even more :cry: Thankfully the staff were really nice and we got a refund on our tickets :thumbup: we had a nice lunch together instead and I think I ate too much as I have a very stuffed tummy :dohh:
> 
> Sorry your feeling pants linds I am still keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> faerieprozac I am waiting on another reading from Sandra, its not a pregnancy prediction though its a 6mth reading! Both Sandra & Gail were right in a way for me prediciting this cycle although Sandra did give a birth month and lots of details not much chance they will be right although bizarely Gail put June/July 2010 BFP and 2011 birth she didnt predict a birth month, I wonder if she knew :shrug:

oh bless him! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a bit of a disaster at the cinema....poor DS freaked out and got so upset when we went into the cinema we had to leave, he said he didnt like it cause it was too big and scary :nope: Am so glad we didnt get as far as the lights going down I think he would have freaked even more :cry: Thankfully the staff were really nice and we got a refund on our tickets :thumbup: we had a nice lunch together instead and I think I ate too much as I have a very stuffed tummy :dohh:
> 
> Sorry your feeling pants linds I am still keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> faerieprozac I am waiting on another reading from Sandra, its not a pregnancy prediction though its a 6mth reading! Both Sandra & Gail were right in a way for me prediciting this cycle although Sandra did give a birth month and lots of details not much chance they will be right although bizarely Gail put June/July 2010 BFP and 2011 birth she didnt predict a birth month, I wonder if she knew :shrug:
> 
> oh bless him! :hugs:Click to expand...

He was so frightened hon and we felt awful and really didnt want to force him to sit and watch....funny thing is a few weeks ago we went to legoland discovery centre at trafford centre in manchester and they have a 4d cinema showing a bob the builder movie and he loved it :shrug: a bit confused to be honest :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a bit of a disaster at the cinema....poor DS freaked out and got so upset when we went into the cinema we had to leave, he said he didnt like it cause it was too big and scary :nope: Am so glad we didnt get as far as the lights going down I think he would have freaked even more :cry: Thankfully the staff were really nice and we got a refund on our tickets :thumbup: we had a nice lunch together instead and I think I ate too much as I have a very stuffed tummy :dohh:
> 
> Sorry your feeling pants linds I am still keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> faerieprozac I am waiting on another reading from Sandra, its not a pregnancy prediction though its a 6mth reading! Both Sandra & Gail were right in a way for me prediciting this cycle although Sandra did give a birth month and lots of details not much chance they will be right although bizarely Gail put June/July 2010 BFP and 2011 birth she didnt predict a birth month, I wonder if she knew :shrug:
> 
> oh bless him! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He was so frightened hon and we felt awful and really didnt want to force him to sit and watch....funny thing is a few weeks ago we went to legoland discovery centre at trafford centre in manchester and they have a 4d cinema showing a bob the builder movie and he loved it :shrug: a bit confused to be honest :shrug:Click to expand...

i was the same when i was little can remember my uncle taking me pics and me screaming my head off util we left :haha: bless him its a big scarey world to little kids at times :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We had a bit of a disaster at the cinema....poor DS freaked out and got so upset when we went into the cinema we had to leave, he said he didnt like it cause it was too big and scary :nope: Am so glad we didnt get as far as the lights going down I think he would have freaked even more :cry: Thankfully the staff were really nice and we got a refund on our tickets :thumbup: we had a nice lunch together instead and I think I ate too much as I have a very stuffed tummy :dohh:
> 
> Sorry your feeling pants linds I am still keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> faerieprozac I am waiting on another reading from Sandra, its not a pregnancy prediction though its a 6mth reading! Both Sandra & Gail were right in a way for me prediciting this cycle although Sandra did give a birth month and lots of details not much chance they will be right although bizarely Gail put June/July 2010 BFP and 2011 birth she didnt predict a birth month, I wonder if she knew :shrug:
> 
> oh bless him! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He was so frightened hon and we felt awful and really didnt want to force him to sit and watch....funny thing is a few weeks ago we went to legoland discovery centre at trafford centre in manchester and they have a 4d cinema showing a bob the builder movie and he loved it :shrug: a bit confused to be honest :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i was the same when i was little can remember my uncle taking me pics and me screaming my head off util we left :haha: bless him its a big scarey world to little kids at times :hugs:Click to expand...

bless him wanted to take him to see toy story 3 in a few weeks (its his fav movie!) think we will have to wait for the dvd instead :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i KNOW im out now have full on cramping now and without being disgusting i can smell her lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls just caught up on thread

:hugs: MADLYTTC
happy anniversary :happydance:

im not sure what will happen this month with me but today ive started getting sore boobs, had sharp pain on my right hand side last night (which would be cd14 if taking from when i started bleeding??)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ladies i KNOW im out now have full on cramping now and without being disgusting i can smell her lol

oh no hun :hugs::kiss::hugs: thats not disgusting hon I can smell her too...its like a sweet sort of candy smell for me but bizarely all thru my pregnancy with ds I would get the smell around AF time every month :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ladies i KNOW im out now have full on cramping now and without being disgusting i can smell her lol
> 
> oh no hun :hugs::kiss::hugs: thats not disgusting hon I can smell her too...its like a sweet sort of candy smell for me but bizarely all thru my pregnancy with ds I would get the smell around AF time every month :thumbup:Click to expand...

this is how it was the mth i had my chem too had all the symptoms and then bang she came. im not gonna get depressed it will happen when it happens good things come to those who wait as they say gonna get me my agnus castus and vits and try again:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ladies i KNOW im out now have full on cramping now and without being disgusting i can smell her lol
> 
> oh no hun :hugs::kiss::hugs: thats not disgusting hon I can smell her too...its like a sweet sort of candy smell for me but bizarely all thru my pregnancy with ds I would get the smell around AF time every month :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> this is how it was the mth i had my chem too had all the symptoms and then bang she came. im not gonna get depressed it will happen when it happens good things come to those who wait as they say gonna get me my agnus castus and vits and try again:hugs:Click to expand...

Its so funny hon, I had all those symptons and friday was particularly bad and then as soon as the bleeding started on sat all my symptons went just like that *clicks fingers* I think I just knew in my heart :nope: I am getting right back on that horse hon its the best way forward and the only way we are going to achieve our dream of another :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ladies i KNOW im out now have full on cramping now and without being disgusting i can smell her lol
> 
> oh no hun :hugs::kiss::hugs: thats not disgusting hon I can smell her too...its like a sweet sort of candy smell for me but bizarely all thru my pregnancy with ds I would get the smell around AF time every month :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> this is how it was the mth i had my chem too had all the symptoms and then bang she came. im not gonna get depressed it will happen when it happens good things come to those who wait as they say gonna get me my agnus castus and vits and try again:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Its so funny hon, I had all those symptons and friday was particularly bad and then as soon as the bleeding started on sat all my symptons went just like that *clicks fingers* I think I just knew in my heart :nope: I am getting right back on that horse hon its the best way forward and the only way we are going to achieve our dream of another :baby:Click to expand...

we have a better chnace this next cycle as will have the cbfm and hopefully pick up ov better and gonna go bk to temping aswell but not look myself will make ben do it as temping last time i get really stressed over. im gonna get m little one and even if i catch next cycle my march predction may still be true as mum always went early i was 6 n half weeks ealry my sis was 6 weeks so they could still eb right birth date


----------



## faerieprozac

We will all get our BFPS in august!! :D


----------



## foxyloxy28

Frogger

Updates for the front page:

Jenny - Wrong
Ann-Marie - Wrong
Gail - Wrong

Holding onto Star's August BFP and Cherii and Sandra's May (for birth rather than convceive)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> We will all get our BFPS in august!! :D

yeps we will alough mine will prob be sept lol if m cycle keeps going loopy!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PRAYING WE ALL GET STICKY :baby: REAL SOON :thumbup:

MY BOSS JUST PISSED ME OFF!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> PRAYING WE ALL GET STICKY :baby: REAL SOON :thumbup:
> 
> MY BOSS JUST PISSED ME OFF!

how come hun?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL GET STICKY :baby: REAL SOON :thumbup:
> 
> MY BOSS JUST PISSED ME OFF!
> 
> how come hun?Click to expand...

He`s so sly...I have been waiting to start my new position since april and have been waiting for all paper work etc to be sorted. I work mon-thurs 8.45-4.45 at min but my new position I will work fri-mon 7am-2.15pm (so the weekend!) the switch is much needed to eleviate childcare for my MIL and I was hoping it would be intime for 6wk school hols so I can spend some time with DS whilst he is on hol. Got pissed off as keeping my life on hold and struggling to forward plan as dont know what I will be working in the present future so spoke with my boss on thurs about switching working days and am going to chat again with him tom! My colleague just texted me to tell me the new position will start in august but I spoke with my boss this aft and he never said owt but announced to team at lunch today when I wasnt there WTF I MEAN SHOULDNT I BE THE 1ST TO KNOW SEEN AS IT CONCERNS ME?!?!?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL GET STICKY :baby: REAL SOON :thumbup:
> 
> MY BOSS JUST PISSED ME OFF!
> 
> how come hun?Click to expand...
> 
> He`s so sly...I have been waiting to start my new position since april and have been waiting for all paper work etc to be sorted. I work mon-thurs 8.45-4.45 at min but my new position I will work fri-mon 7am-2.15pm (so the weekend!) the switch is much needed to eleviate childcare for my MIL and I was hoping it would be intime for 6wk school hols so I can spend some time with DS whilst he is on hol. Got pissed off as keeping my life on hold and struggling to forward plan as dont know what I will be working in the present future so spoke with my boss on thurs about switching working days and am going to chat again with him tom! My colleague just texted me to tell me the new position will start in august but I spoke with my boss this aft and he never said owt but announced to team at lunch today when I wasnt there WTF I MEAN SHOULDNT I BE THE 1ST TO KNOW SEEN AS IT CONCERNS ME?!?!?Click to expand...

he told everyone ur new positon b4 you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> PRAYING WE ALL GET STICKY :baby: REAL SOON :thumbup:
> 
> MY BOSS JUST PISSED ME OFF!
> 
> how come hun?Click to expand...
> 
> He`s so sly...I have been waiting to start my new position since april and have been waiting for all paper work etc to be sorted. I work mon-thurs 8.45-4.45 at min but my new position I will work fri-mon 7am-2.15pm (so the weekend!) the switch is much needed to eleviate childcare for my MIL and I was hoping it would be intime for 6wk school hols so I can spend some time with DS whilst he is on hol. Got pissed off as keeping my life on hold and struggling to forward plan as dont know what I will be working in the present future so spoke with my boss on thurs about switching working days and am going to chat again with him tom! My colleague just texted me to tell me the new position will start in august but I spoke with my boss this aft and he never said owt but announced to team at lunch today when I wasnt there WTF I MEAN SHOULDNT I BE THE 1ST TO KNOW SEEN AS IT CONCERNS ME?!?!?Click to expand...
> 
> he told everyone ur new positon b4 you?Click to expand...

Yeah me and the colleague who just texted me will be job sharing me fri-mon and her tues-thurs...but he told team at lunch and then at 3pm I realised I had a missed call from him, we spoke about something else (WHICH COULD HAVE WAITED TIL I WAS IN WORK TOM!) and he never mentioned it to me :growlmad: I am so pissed right now....this is a new project for the whole team granted but it is MY position and I should have been told :shrug: I swear he has real issues speaking with women :growlmad:


----------



## Loren

iya girls gail was rong 4 me!!but mia's spell worked!!hope ur all ok xx


----------



## DaretoDream

How do we get on the front page? I left my info a while back and it never was put up.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well af still not here so did a frer this morn and suprise suprise bfn:wacko: i really need to sort my cycles out hopefully the agnus castus will seen as my usueless docs wont help me


----------



## DaretoDream

lindseyanne said:


> well af still not here so did a frer this morn and suprise suprise bfn:wacko: i really need to sort my cycles out hopefully the agnus castus will seen as my usueless docs wont help me

hey how late are you linds? because i'm in the same boat i'm 2 weeks late and nothing. And bfn. all around. Think i hit a weird cycle and af will probably be here soon. Just in time for my vacation. WOO!


----------



## frogger3240

DaretoDream said:


> How do we get on the front page? I left my info a while back and it never was put up.

hi hun sorry about not adding you before I haven't been on much so its added now for you...glad that your here with us...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Loren said:


> iya girls gail was rong 4 me!!but mia's spell worked!!hope ur all ok xx

congratulations hun...when did Mia cast the spell for you?


----------



## jam-on-toast

whats the web site to Gail, I'd like a full reading from her....

Cheers


----------



## foxyloxy28

www.*psychic123uk*readings.net/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

DaretoDream said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> well af still not here so did a frer this morn and suprise suprise bfn:wacko: i really need to sort my cycles out hopefully the agnus castus will seen as my usueless docs wont help me
> 
> hey how late are you linds? because i'm in the same boat i'm 2 weeks late and nothing. And bfn. all around. Think i hit a weird cycle and af will probably be here soon. Just in time for my vacation. WOO!Click to expand...

im day 57 today so if i was to go by my old regular cycle VERY late lol usued to be 28-30 days but this one seems to want to continue longer . no doubt she will arive on holday and stop me going swimming lol


----------



## Loren

frogger3240 said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> iya girls gail was rong 4 me!!but mia's spell worked!!hope ur all ok xx
> 
> congratulations hun...when did Mia cast the spell for you?Click to expand...

thanx sweety, she cast at the end of may - begining of june for me was just as i was coming off AF didnt do opks or nothing just pushed realllllll hard on the 5th of june and got ewcm and same on 6th so BD'd 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th and hey ho it worked lol i also used softcups and conceive + tho hun xxx


----------



## snl41296

Loren said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loren said:
> 
> 
> iya girls gail was rong 4 me!!but mia's spell worked!!hope ur all ok xx
> 
> congratulations hun...when did Mia cast the spell for you?Click to expand...
> 
> thanx sweety, she cast at the end of may - begining of june for me was just as i was coming off AF didnt do opks or nothing just pushed realllllll hard on the 5th of june and got ewcm and same on 6th so BD'd 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th and hey ho it worked lol i also used softcups and conceive + tho hun xxxClick to expand...

omg congrats thats awesome news and to know b/c mia did mine too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

I feel awful today, really miserable and low. 

Bens little sister (the pregnant one that smokes) was in hospital overnight because she was bleeding. She has about 6 weeks left. When she got to hospital she refused to show the hospital the pad with the blood on, she wouldn't take her clothes off, and she wouldn't have any blood taken... :| She's fine now, having another check up next week, scan showed heart beat and baby moving, but I'm so upset that she put her life and the babies life at risk by not letting the hospital check her over!

I am feeling like this will never happent o me, and I have to continue watching people take advantage of such a beauitful gift :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I feel awful today, really miserable and low.
> 
> Bens little sister (the pregnant one that smokes) was in hospital overnight because she was bleeding. She has about 6 weeks left. When she got to hospital she refused to show the hospital the pad with the blood on, she wouldn't take her clothes off, and she wouldn't have any blood taken... :| She's fine now, having another check up next week, scan showed heart beat and baby moving, but I'm so upset that she put her life and the babies life at risk by not letting the hospital check her over!
> 
> I am feeling like this will never happent o me, and I have to continue watching people take advantage of such a beauitful gift :(

know exactly how u feel hun feel like im never gonna get it yet ppl maoning on my fb etc about being preg and wanting babies out early:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would not complain right now ladies....I would enbrace everything that been pregnant brings....I am having a bad day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I would not complain right now ladies....I would enbrace everything that been pregnant brings....I am having a bad day!

:hugs:


----------



## soph77

Just thought i would let you know that both Serin and Sandra were also wrong for me :(


----------



## snl41296

soph77 said:


> Just thought i would let you know that both Serin and Sandra were also wrong for me :(

 Serin ? where is her web site?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mia angel cast for me and I completed my part of the spell the thurs before I ov on the following monday....I had a m/c, so if indeed the spell worked it made me fertile! I think I may email mia re this and ask her advice? I am eating plenty of oranges right now to boost my fertility as she advised!


----------



## faerieprozac

I wish it was next week already, princess will be off school, i'll be nearer my week off and af will be here so I can prepare for the month I'm gonna get my bfp. I am SO bored of this cycle now. 

Madly - oranges? Vitamin C? will that help fertility? I've got OH drinking tons of Orange juice because he's a smoker, will it benefit me?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> I wish it was next week already, princess will be off school, i'll be nearer my week off and af will be here so I can prepare for the month I'm gonna get my bfp. I am SO bored of this cycle now.
> 
> Madly - oranges? Vitamin C? will that help fertility? I've got OH drinking tons of Orange juice because he's a smoker, will it benefit me?

Hi hon!

Yes in the letter Mia angel sent me re my spell cast she advises to eat more oranges as this boosts fertility :thumbup: DH takes vit c supps and also did when we were TTC DS it was recommended by the FC nurse but I was never advised to up my vit c intake! Am guessing Mia angel knows what shes talking about and hey right now I will try anything to boost my fertility and catch that sticky eggy! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies still no af for me i have howarevrr had terrible heartburn for the past 2 days!:growlmad:


----------



## foxforce

Can I ask how do you get the baby predictor done by Jenny or who ever??


----------



## faerieprozac

I think everyone is losing hope with these readings now :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah am with you on that one hon, am not getting anymore readings!

Sandra predicted my BFP date correct but got my edd wrong
Gail predicted my BFP date correct but didnt specify a month only said 2011 birth so I guess she could be right on that one!

I have an angel baby as a result of my BFP!

I am waiting on this cycle to see if Jenny and Anne-Marie are right and also this cycle is my psychic ladys last chance to predict correct too!

I dont hold much hope to be honest!


----------



## faerieprozac

Jenny was right but like, angel baby. I'm just so fed up with this, I wish I hadn't started TTC now. All it has done is cause me stress, and it makes me bitter because I can't be happy for those who have what I want. 

I just don't think I'm ever going to get my chance. I'm never going to see those two pink lines. This may be dramatic but it's how I honestly feel. OH has smoked too long, I just don't think we can get a baby out of this.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey it could be worse you ladies have a shot this cycle im still stuck on this poxy one 58 days or so now:growlmad:


----------



## faerieprozac

Still nothing linds? are you going to test again?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

So sorry you feel down faerieprozac I feel a little like I wish we never started TTC too but then I stop and remind myself that I will only regret never giving it my all if I give up now and dont succeed! Being a mummy again is my dream and we should never give up on our dreams hon....good things come to those who wait and no-one could ever say we dont deserve to be mummys!

Linds hon any news 

I am feeling lots better today and me and DH had a chat last night which I think has something to do with how positive I feel today! DH thinks I am trying too hard and am tense all the time. I explained that I felt I needed to do the work for both of us as he didnt really seem to be commited and that then he couldnt really complain I was stressed/tense cause he wasnt helping me. I told him I didnt feel like he was really bothered about our m/c although I know he cares about me I didnt feel he cared about the baby we had lost and what it would have meant if we were indeed still pregnant now and hadnt had a m/c. I told him because of this I was worried about next time and that I didnt feel he was committed to TTC #2. I think he realised how he has been coming across to me and I have agreed to NTNP and ease up on the `trying too hard` if he commits to bding etc without me feeling like I am hassling him IYGWIM? Anyways I am feeling so much better and just waiting on my scan on monday now!


----------



## snl41296

i am staying with just those 3 readings and I got 3 spells casted on me. so something has to be good or brewing somewhere...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

snl41296 said:


> i am staying with just those 3 readings and I got 3 spells casted on me. so something has to be good or brewing somewhere...

Hi hon wanted to let you know that i emailed mia-angel to see if my spell would be still effective after my early m/c as I had just completed it before concieving my angel! She said that once you complete your part of the spell it can only get stronger and stronger as each cycle passes by....this gave me hope hon if it was strong enough last cycle then in the coming cycles we should get a sticky :baby: :happydance: ps have you been eating more oranges as mia-angel recommends hon :shrug:

Praying something good is brewing somewhere for both of us hon :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

MADLYTTC said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> i am staying with just those 3 readings and I got 3 spells casted on me. so something has to be good or brewing somewhere...
> 
> Hi hon wanted to let you know that i emailed mia-angel to see if my spell would be still effective after my early m/c as I had just completed it before concieving my angel! She said that once you complete your part of the spell it can only get stronger and stronger as each cycle passes by....this gave me hope hon if it was strong enough last cycle then in the coming cycles we should get a sticky :baby: :happydance: ps have you been eating more oranges as mia-angel recommends hon :shrug:
> 
> Praying something good is brewing somewhere for both of us hon :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks. I dont eat oranges :nope: I am a very fussy eater. I will drink the juice though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Still nothing linds? are you going to test again?




MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> So sorry you feel down faerieprozac I feel a little like I wish we never started TTC too but then I stop and remind myself that I will only regret never giving it my all if I give up now and dont succeed! Being a mummy again is my dream and we should never give up on our dreams hon....good things come to those who wait and no-one could ever say we dont deserve to be mummys!
> 
> Linds hon any news
> 
> I am feeling lots better today and me and DH had a chat last night which I think has something to do with how positive I feel today! DH thinks I am trying too hard and am tense all the time. I explained that I felt I needed to do the work for both of us as he didnt really seem to be commited and that then he couldnt really complain I was stressed/tense cause he wasnt helping me. I told him I didnt feel like he was really bothered about our m/c although I know he cares about me I didnt feel he cared about the baby we had lost and what it would have meant if we were indeed still pregnant now and hadnt had a m/c. I told him because of this I was worried about next time and that I didnt feel he was committed to TTC #2. I think he realised how he has been coming across to me and I have agreed to NTNP and ease up on the `trying too hard` if he commits to bding etc without me feeling like I am hassling him IYGWIM? Anyways I am feeling so much better and just waiting on my scan on monday now!

 nope nada nilt alough have has back ache all day and went loo not long ago to find some browinish staining so me thinks shes not far away fingers crossed please laidies, good luck with your scan monday hun im off on hol in the morn but will try pop on when bens fishing lol


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Girls can I join you all....???

I have had two readings done, one by Jenny who said that I'd have a BFP in August from a cycle starting in July, and the other by Gail who said October/ November...she got a real Christmasy feel but before December.
I have also bought a fertility spell from Mia...my coins are under the stairs, my spell pendant on a chain around my neck and a rose quartz bracelet on my wrist. I completed my part of the spell on tuesday...Let's hope the magic works...I must be honest...I'm hoping Gail is right:thumbup:

Hope you're all well girls and our predictions come true:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

snl41296 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> i am staying with just those 3 readings and I got 3 spells casted on me. so something has to be good or brewing somewhere...
> 
> Hi hon wanted to let you know that i emailed mia-angel to see if my spell would be still effective after my early m/c as I had just completed it before concieving my angel! She said that once you complete your part of the spell it can only get stronger and stronger as each cycle passes by....this gave me hope hon if it was strong enough last cycle then in the coming cycles we should get a sticky :baby: :happydance: ps have you been eating more oranges as mia-angel recommends hon :shrug:
> 
> Praying something good is brewing somewhere for both of us hon :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. I dont eat oranges :nope: I am a very fussy eater. I will drink the juice thoughClick to expand...

:thumbup: mia-angel told me to up my intake as it boosts a womens fertility :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing linds? are you going to test again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> So sorry you feel down faerieprozac I feel a little like I wish we never started TTC too but then I stop and remind myself that I will only regret never giving it my all if I give up now and dont succeed! Being a mummy again is my dream and we should never give up on our dreams hon....good things come to those who wait and no-one could ever say we dont deserve to be mummys!
> 
> Linds hon any news
> 
> I am feeling lots better today and me and DH had a chat last night which I think has something to do with how positive I feel today! DH thinks I am trying too hard and am tense all the time. I explained that I felt I needed to do the work for both of us as he didnt really seem to be commited and that then he couldnt really complain I was stressed/tense cause he wasnt helping me. I told him I didnt feel like he was really bothered about our m/c although I know he cares about me I didnt feel he cared about the baby we had lost and what it would have meant if we were indeed still pregnant now and hadnt had a m/c. I told him because of this I was worried about next time and that I didnt feel he was committed to TTC #2. I think he realised how he has been coming across to me and I have agreed to NTNP and ease up on the `trying too hard` if he commits to bding etc without me feeling like I am hassling him IYGWIM? Anyways I am feeling so much better and just waiting on my scan on monday now!Click to expand...
> 
> nope nada nilt alough have has back ache all day and went loo not long ago to find some browinish staining so me thinks shes not far away fingers crossed please laidies, good luck with your scan monday hun im off on hol in the morn but will try pop on when bens fishing lolClick to expand...

oooooooooooooh fxed hon I hope you get in with a chance with me and faerieprozac this cycle :hugs::kiss::hugs: how long are you going away for I will miss you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> Hi Girls can I join you all....???
> 
> I have had two readings done, one by Jenny who said that I'd have a BFP in August from a cycle starting in July, and the other by Gail who said October/ November...she got a real Christmasy feel but before December.
> I have also bought a fertility spell from Mia...my coins are under the stairs, my spell pendant on a chain around my neck and a rose quartz bracelet on my wrist. I completed my part of the spell on tuesday...Let's hope the magic works...I must be honest...I'm hoping Gail is right:thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all well girls and our predictions come true:hugs:

Welcome hon, sounds like you are all `predicted up` like the rest of us addicts on here :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Hun:hugs: It's a little fun...that inspires hope...just hope that October/November doesn't come and go without the magical event:dohh:

Why does Mia recommend oranges? I did notice it briefly in her letter but I can't actually eat them. I wonder if it's linked to vit c...if it is strawberries and kiwis are just as good if not better than oranges.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing linds? are you going to test again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> So sorry you feel down faerieprozac I feel a little like I wish we never started TTC too but then I stop and remind myself that I will only regret never giving it my all if I give up now and dont succeed! Being a mummy again is my dream and we should never give up on our dreams hon....good things come to those who wait and no-one could ever say we dont deserve to be mummys!
> 
> Linds hon any news
> 
> I am feeling lots better today and me and DH had a chat last night which I think has something to do with how positive I feel today! DH thinks I am trying too hard and am tense all the time. I explained that I felt I needed to do the work for both of us as he didnt really seem to be commited and that then he couldnt really complain I was stressed/tense cause he wasnt helping me. I told him I didnt feel like he was really bothered about our m/c although I know he cares about me I didnt feel he cared about the baby we had lost and what it would have meant if we were indeed still pregnant now and hadnt had a m/c. I told him because of this I was worried about next time and that I didnt feel he was committed to TTC #2. I think he realised how he has been coming across to me and I have agreed to NTNP and ease up on the `trying too hard` if he commits to bding etc without me feeling like I am hassling him IYGWIM? Anyways I am feeling so much better and just waiting on my scan on monday now!Click to expand...
> 
> nope nada nilt alough have has back ache all day and went loo not long ago to find some browinish staining so me thinks shes not far away fingers crossed please laidies, good luck with your scan monday hun im off on hol in the morn but will try pop on when bens fishing lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooooooooooh fxed hon I hope you get in with a chance with me and faerieprozac this cycle :hugs::kiss::hugs: how long are you going away for I will miss you!Click to expand...

just a week hun off to newquay with my sis n bro in law for a fishing break


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> Thanks Hun:hugs: It's a little fun...that inspires hope...just hope that October/November doesn't come and go without the magical event:dohh:
> 
> Why does Mia recommend oranges? I did notice it briefly in her letter but I can't actually eat them. I wonder if it's linked to vit c...if it is strawberries and kiwis are just as good if not better than oranges.

I instantly thought vit c but I dont know, her letter doesnt say :shrug: I dont mind oranges and so I have been trying to make an effort to eat more....anything is worth giving a go I reckon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing linds? are you going to test again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> So sorry you feel down faerieprozac I feel a little like I wish we never started TTC too but then I stop and remind myself that I will only regret never giving it my all if I give up now and dont succeed! Being a mummy again is my dream and we should never give up on our dreams hon....good things come to those who wait and no-one could ever say we dont deserve to be mummys!
> 
> Linds hon any news
> 
> I am feeling lots better today and me and DH had a chat last night which I think has something to do with how positive I feel today! DH thinks I am trying too hard and am tense all the time. I explained that I felt I needed to do the work for both of us as he didnt really seem to be commited and that then he couldnt really complain I was stressed/tense cause he wasnt helping me. I told him I didnt feel like he was really bothered about our m/c although I know he cares about me I didnt feel he cared about the baby we had lost and what it would have meant if we were indeed still pregnant now and hadnt had a m/c. I told him because of this I was worried about next time and that I didnt feel he was committed to TTC #2. I think he realised how he has been coming across to me and I have agreed to NTNP and ease up on the `trying too hard` if he commits to bding etc without me feeling like I am hassling him IYGWIM? Anyways I am feeling so much better and just waiting on my scan on monday now!Click to expand...
> 
> nope nada nilt alough have has back ache all day and went loo not long ago to find some browinish staining so me thinks shes not far away fingers crossed please laidies, good luck with your scan monday hun im off on hol in the morn but will try pop on when bens fishing lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooooooooooh fxed hon I hope you get in with a chance with me and faerieprozac this cycle :hugs::kiss::hugs: how long are you going away for I will miss you!Click to expand...
> 
> just a week hun off to newquay with my sis n bro in law for a fishing breakClick to expand...

blah I will still be in run up to ov when you get back hon :dohh: Have a nice time though hon a break will do you the world of good :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Still nothing linds? are you going to test again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> So sorry you feel down faerieprozac I feel a little like I wish we never started TTC too but then I stop and remind myself that I will only regret never giving it my all if I give up now and dont succeed! Being a mummy again is my dream and we should never give up on our dreams hon....good things come to those who wait and no-one could ever say we dont deserve to be mummys!
> 
> Linds hon any news
> 
> I am feeling lots better today and me and DH had a chat last night which I think has something to do with how positive I feel today! DH thinks I am trying too hard and am tense all the time. I explained that I felt I needed to do the work for both of us as he didnt really seem to be commited and that then he couldnt really complain I was stressed/tense cause he wasnt helping me. I told him I didnt feel like he was really bothered about our m/c although I know he cares about me I didnt feel he cared about the baby we had lost and what it would have meant if we were indeed still pregnant now and hadnt had a m/c. I told him because of this I was worried about next time and that I didnt feel he was committed to TTC #2. I think he realised how he has been coming across to me and I have agreed to NTNP and ease up on the `trying too hard` if he commits to bding etc without me feeling like I am hassling him IYGWIM? Anyways I am feeling so much better and just waiting on my scan on monday now!Click to expand...
> 
> nope nada nilt alough have has back ache all day and went loo not long ago to find some browinish staining so me thinks shes not far away fingers crossed please laidies, good luck with your scan monday hun im off on hol in the morn but will try pop on when bens fishing lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooooooooooh fxed hon I hope you get in with a chance with me and faerieprozac this cycle :hugs::kiss::hugs: how long are you going away for I will miss you!Click to expand...
> 
> just a week hun off to newquay with my sis n bro in law for a fishing breakClick to expand...
> 
> blah I will still be in run up to ov when you get back hon :dohh: Have a nice time though hon a break will do you the world of good :thumbup:Click to expand...

not sure where il be lol i thought i was coming on but no sign now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed got an early start tomoz good luck to those due to o will be back next sat love to all xxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> im off to bed got an early start tomoz good luck to those due to o will be back next sat love to all xxxx:kiss::hugs:

Sweet dreams hon :sleep: have a great time, speak to you next week :hugs::kiss::hugs: 

ps I will miss you !


----------



## foxyloxy28

Oh god, someone stop me from buying psychic reeadings :rofl:

I've just purchased 2 readings from Sandra (not TTC related ones though) as part of her Friday special offer :D

Must feeed my prediction addiction :rofl: :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds good luck and have fun :D

I'm not gonna be on for a while, need to sort my head out. Hope to see BFPs from ANYONE when I get back... i'm hopinh gail and sandra will be right for me but I have lost hope. 

love love xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Linds good luck and have fun :D
> 
> I'm not gonna be on for a while, need to sort my head out. Hope to see BFPs from ANYONE when I get back... i'm hopinh gail and sandra will be right for me but I have lost hope.
> 
> love love xx

:hugs::kiss::hugs: take care hon, will miss you! Hoping you come back with a BFP of your own!


----------



## frogger3240

:hugs:hey ladies, hope we get to see some BFP's soon sometimes it kinda gets down seeing so many that haven't been correct it just breaks my heart...I know we are suppose to stay positive thinking and maybe that dose help...so lets stay positive ladies and keep hoping to see them BFP's...sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies managed to get a decent signal, still no af for me so if shes not here when i get home im testing again still no af super tired needing to sleep during day, still road maps for boobs that are extreamly sore even in bra backache oh and brownish spotting that keeps coming ang going but never full flow just tiny spots of it every now n again:shrug:. anyways hope your all well think we are going out today as weather seems nice so far miss yas xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies managed to get a decent signal, still no af for me so if shes not here when i get home im testing again still no af super tired needing to sleep during day, still road maps for boobs that are extreamly sore even in bra backache oh and brownish spotting that keeps coming ang going but never full flow just tiny spots of it every now n again:shrug:. anyways hope your all well think we are going out today as weather seems nice so far miss yas xx

Hi hon, 

Missing you so much too, glad AF still not here looking good :thumbup: My scan is this eve I will post when I get back from it! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## foxforce

foxforce said:


> Can I ask how do you get the baby predictor done by Jenny or who ever??

Guess no wanted to reply to my question :cry: but it's fine I managed to find out where you get them by trawling through posts.

I ordered it a few days ago, still waiting but have emailed her to hurry it up a bit


----------



## foxyloxy28

Sorry foxforce - I missed that post. Glad you managed to find it. 

Personally speaking, I don't believe jenny renny is genuine. She asks for far too much info - even I could give a prediction with the info she requests :haha:


----------



## foxforce

foxyloxy28 said:


> Sorry foxforce - I missed that post. Glad you managed to find it.
> 
> Personally speaking, I don't believe jenny renny is genuine. She asks for far too much info - even I could give a prediction with the info she requests :haha:

It's ok, I have ordered a Sandra reading which I'm not taking seriously, just a bit of fun, I didn't think could be so good from a photo?!?!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I've had a couple of Sandra readings - she always has me spot on, so hoping the October prediction is about right :D


----------



## babywearinmum

Sandra is fantastic she was spot on with my info and has also been the third to say september for me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

blah blah double blah..........still waiting on my Sandra reading 13 days and counting now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rain rain go away come again when im home from holidayyyy


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Who are all of these other readers? Gail/Sandra etc? I have only heard of Ruby, Cheri and Jenny. 

I would love to find others and especially free ones :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> rain rain go away come again when im home from holidayyyy


LMAO HON THIS IS SO FUNNY, A BIT LIKE OUR WEEK AWAY IN JUNE!

Sorry not laughing that you have terrible weather just your little rhyme its so bloody typial crap weather when you go away for a few days :hugs::kiss::hugs:

PS my scan was clear and i do not have pcos either seems was misdiagnosed in 2004 AND I AM MISSING YOU LINDS GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> rain rain go away come again when im home from holidayyyy
> 
> 
> LMAO HON THIS IS SO FUNNY, A BIT LIKE OUR WEEK AWAY IN JUNE!
> 
> Sorry not laughing that you have terrible weather just your little rhyme its so bloody typial crap weather when you go away for a few days :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> PS my scan was clear and i do not have pcos either seems was misdiagnosed in 2004 AND I AM MISSING YOU LINDS GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

thats fab hun about the scan im so tired and cold and its STILL peeing it down


----------



## FairyDust<3

_Erm, how do i get a reading?_


----------



## WhisperOfHope

FairyDust<3 said:


> _Erm, how do i get a reading?_

you need to go to the websites hun im nit sure of the addresses tho sorry


----------



## purplerain33

Hi Ladies i am new to the forum, however a few weeks ago i got a reading of both sandra and cheri both off them say that October will ether be conception month or month i find out and both say a boy, So i wait in hope x


----------



## foxyloxy28

FairyDust<3 said:


> _Erm, how do i get a reading?_

www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com

Google: psychic123uk for Gail's website


Psychic Star on ebay also does nice readings :D


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I just paid for my Jenny reading. Im $3 short on a Sandra reading, but itll wait i guess. :blush: Im excited to see what shell say.


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies how are you all? 

Well AF arrived finally as suspected, longest month I swear. She was a day early, booo. Now I'm on CD3, approaching OV, this is my predicted conception month from Gail and Sandra... so if this doesn't work, I will defintly have lost faith in psychic readings.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies how are you all?
> 
> Well AF arrived finally as suspected, longest month I swear. She was a day early, booo. Now I'm on CD3, approaching OV, this is my predicted conception month from Gail and Sandra... so if this doesn't work, I will defintly have lost faith in psychic readings.

ive lost faith in mine day 63 in my cycle no af and no bfp for me so ive give up just want to bleed now tbh so fed up


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Well I am CD12 today and roughly 9 ish days from ov.....Things are still a little rough for me and DH but we are getting there and we are going to TTC this cycle! I got my reading from Sandra and although I waited two weeks which I think was a little riddick I love it! (STALK MY JOURNAL TO READ, AS ITS WAY TOO LONG TO POST AGAIN LOL!) But in a nutshell I am going to get my sticky beanie real soon! I am weaving the faith and staying strong!

So sorry linds still no af/bfp wtf is going on!


----------



## tashaholtz

where do i get my predictions???


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cheri can be found here: $10
https://cheri22.com/index.html

Jenny can be found here: $8
https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/

Sandra can be found here: $4
https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/#/conception-pregancy-and-ferti/4533327872

those are the only 3 i know of. **Cheri is behind in readings- She offers FREE readings as well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies anyone seen af? flipping day 64 for me now:growlmad: did a cbfm stick yest as all i have on me and was neg so defo not preg just dunno wtf is going on!


----------



## Kapow

Hi Ladies

I have just bought a Sandra reading and paid via paypal. Do I have to do anything else? Does she not need any info?

Thanks and babydust to all

Kx


----------



## AriD

Just wanted to update you girls....Gail was WRONG for me. She said July 2010 conceieve date well AF came today right on time and next week is AUG so there is no way she is correct. Sandra said March but a due sate for spring....doens't make any sense to me unless its next march.

Cheri said July for conceieve, BFP or DD. so who knows she could be right

Jenny said Aug but with her track record i'm not holding my breath.

Sorry I'm being really bitter and I don;t want to be negative here, but I think they are B.S.and they base there predictions on stats based on your age. :cry:

good Luck to you girls and I hope you have better success.


----------



## classc1

Well, I did not give my readings previously but as of yesterday I have been testing positive on IC's and FRER's. Jenny was 100% correct for me and Ruby was perhaps correct too. Specifically, Jenny said that I would get my BFP in July from a cycle that started in June. Ruby said either conceive or find out in April, 2010 (she was wrong) or give birth in April, 2011(could be right as my EDD is April 3rd.) 

If this baby is a sticky baby...and I pray that it is...Cheri, Gail and Brooke were wrong for me. Cheri said May (conceive or EDD), Gail said October and Brooke said August/September.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats hon! so pleased for you!

Sandra and Gail both predicted last cycle....both were correct re BFP/conception but I had an early m/c so Sandra was wrong re EDD although in my reading yesterday she maintains this still to be the same and mentions I will have a sticky bubba in the next few months (maybe I would have this anyways?) Gail only gave 2011 as my EDD but didnt give an exact month so I reckon she may have known about my m/c (who knows?)

My predicitons for this cycle are Jenny and Anne-Marie

We will see....I am taking it all with a pinch of salt now! I weave faith I will get my sticky bubba really soon anyway!


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, how are you all doing?.....:hugs:


----------



## maddog37

I had 3 done: 
Jenny - conceive May, BFP June (wrong)
Gail - Sept. Had a spell done. Asked if the spell means that the conception will move forward, got a vague answer that didn't really answer, but gave the impression that Sept was WITH the spell, since she said without the spell it could take months or years. (wrong)
Cheri - conception/BFP/EDD July (conception and BFP both in July)

So, Cheri was right for me. However, you don't need to know your statistics to see that her chance of getting it right is increased significantly because it could be right for 3 different events. Still I'm really happy that she's right and her insight on my future child's personality is pretty much a combo of my and DH's personalities, so much so that I started laughing when I read certain descriptions ("lol! That's how all the males in the last 3 generations in DH's side are")!

I'll report back a definitive answer when my future son either consistently helps me with dishes without asking, or when he brings home a swimming trophy, whichever comes first! :D


----------



## ragdoll

Ordered a Sandra one but nothing yet. She asked for questions and a photo. 
Will let you know when I get it


----------



## snl41296

I have been waiting 1 month for this reading and I am sooooooooooo HAPPY WITH the results. lets hope these are right.. 
all 3 woman said :bfp: in Aug! alittle creepy I would say. 3 different woman saying the same thing. WoW crossing fingers. 
then with cheri and Gail also said a baby GIRL after this birth....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just got home. still no af for me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> hey all just got home. still no af for me

Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...

gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:Click to expand...

:growlmad: how riddick is that :shrug: put your foot down hon its getting a little silly now and prob not doing your stress levels any good at all :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: how riddick is that :shrug: put your foot down hon its getting a little silly now and prob not doing your stress levels any good at all :hugs:Click to expand...

i know ive said to ben if they dont sort me out then im gettinig a passport asap and going germany il get seen and lisstend to there


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: how riddick is that :shrug: put your foot down hon its getting a little silly now and prob not doing your stress levels any good at all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know ive said to ben if they dont sort me out then im gettinig a passport asap and going germany il get seen and lisstend to thereClick to expand...

:hugs: its terrible that you even have to consdier doing that hon :growlmad: it makes me really mad


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: how riddick is that :shrug: put your foot down hon its getting a little silly now and prob not doing your stress levels any good at all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know ive said to ben if they dont sort me out then im gettinig a passport asap and going germany il get seen and lisstend to thereClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: its terrible that you even have to consdier doing that hon :growlmad: it makes me really madClick to expand...

ive never trusted the docs here tbh never wanna go back to them again after the last time i went was called a wimp for saying it hurt when she did my swab and then she took the pee out of me by mimicing what id said ina squeeky voice


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: how riddick is that :shrug: put your foot down hon its getting a little silly now and prob not doing your stress levels any good at all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know ive said to ben if they dont sort me out then im gettinig a passport asap and going germany il get seen and lisstend to thereClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: its terrible that you even have to consdier doing that hon :growlmad: it makes me really madClick to expand...
> 
> ive never trusted the docs here tbh never wanna go back to them again after the last time i went was called a wimp for saying it hurt when she did my swab and then she took the pee out of me by mimicing what id said ina squeeky voiceClick to expand...

OMG thats terrible cant you switch drs surgeries :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey all just got home. still no af for me
> 
> Hi hon, so sorry no AF still :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Are you going to see your Dr :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try but doubt il get anywhere with them will just be told yet again to come back once af has arived and have bloods yet when ever i try book for day 21 they never have any apts with the nurse:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: how riddick is that :shrug: put your foot down hon its getting a little silly now and prob not doing your stress levels any good at all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know ive said to ben if they dont sort me out then im gettinig a passport asap and going germany il get seen and lisstend to thereClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: its terrible that you even have to consdier doing that hon :growlmad: it makes me really madClick to expand...
> 
> ive never trusted the docs here tbh never wanna go back to them again after the last time i went was called a wimp for saying it hurt when she did my swab and then she took the pee out of me by mimicing what id said ina squeeky voiceClick to expand...
> 
> OMG thats terrible cant you switch drs surgeries :shrug:Click to expand...

yeh but the only one i can switch to is the one in my catchment and it has VERY bad rep we stayed with the one im with atm as been with them since i was 8 and they know me well the old doctors do but never get to see them always end up with the same bloody doc who dodnest speak hardly any engllish


----------



## wanting2010

I got a free Cheri reading and she says a boy linked to September for conceive, BFP, or delivery. I would be thrilled with any of these dates since that would mean getting my BFP within 6 months! =) Hoping and fingers crossed that she's right.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just did another test and bfn so i can defo say im not preg lol


----------



## DaretoDream

ok just got a sandra reading purchased- and unlike the other places she didn't ask for info no forms to fill out. Will she contact me with that?


----------



## Kapow

DaretoDream said:


> ok just got a sandra reading purchased- and unlike the other places she didn't ask for info no forms to fill out. Will she contact me with that?

Yes that confused me too. She'll contact you asking for a photo and any questions you'd like to ask. Sandra is very busy at the moment though so you may have to wait a little while. Apparently she's currently on readings purchased on the 19th July. 

Good luck

xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Kapow said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> ok just got a sandra reading purchased- and unlike the other places she didn't ask for info no forms to fill out. Will she contact me with that?
> 
> Yes that confused me too. She'll contact you asking for a photo and any questions you'd like to ask. Sandra is very busy at the moment though so you may have to wait a little while. Apparently she's currently on readings purchased on the 19th July.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thanks- you can just ask her anything? She doesn't have standard questions that she answers? Man i didn't think about having to ask any!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## Kapow

xx[/QUOTE]

thanks- you can just ask her anything? She doesn't have standard questions that she answers? Man i didn't think about having to ask any![/QUOTE]
I just said that i wanted to know general if and when i'll have children.

Morning Linsdeyanne.

xx


----------



## ragdoll

Same with me.
She asked for a photo and any questions so I asked her If and When. Purchased it Thur/Fri so I am sure I will get it soon. I am on a new cycle so I won't have to worry if it's this one.


----------



## DaretoDream

i just started a new cycle as well. :) Jenny predicted this would be it for me. Gail said next month. I'm curious to see if either of the girls are backed up with their reading. Both are saying a baby boy. I don't care what it is, as long as i get to have one of my own. :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, i ve had a few readings now so thought id join


jenny says boy august conception (she was wrong for callum)

gail girl conception in sept

sandra girl conception sept

both gail and sandra we spot on with the other things they said too.

going to see a psychic on tue in person so will see what she says.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just to let u girls know my second gail reading was right too ,got my :bfp: today after MC last month 

:happydance:


----------



## snl41296

we will see this cycle. 3 people said august :bfp: cheri22 , gail and jenny


----------



## frogger3240

Pinksnowball said:


> just to let u girls know my second gail reading was right too ,got my :bfp: today after MC last month
> 
> :happydance:

yay!!! thats awesome congratulations....:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> just did another test and bfn so i can defo say im not preg lol

lindsey hun I'm sorry...I'm hoping and praying that you either get your :bfp: or your af shows...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just did another test and bfn so i can defo say im not preg lol
> 
> lindsey hun I'm sorry...I'm hoping and praying that you either get your :bfp: or your af shows...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks pls can u upfate my readings as both were wrong


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone? I am a little under the weather, I am hungover!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I am a little under the weather, I am hungover!

tut tut lol :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I am a little under the weather, I am hungover!
> 
> tut tut lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Last time for 9 months though hon :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I am a little under the weather, I am hungover!
> 
> tut tut lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Last time for 9 months though hon :thumbup:Click to expand...

tooo right hun :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

lol yeah that's what i'm thinking! i can drink up to the O date then i don't touch it again until after af again. I think it's a good plan. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

DaretoDream said:


> lol yeah that's what i'm thinking! i can drink up to the O date then i don't touch it again until after af again. I think it's a good plan. :)

think i may have a drink if i can find any under the sink lol will make myself ill no doubt but what the hey i can drink while i can


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I am in my fertile window now and cause I will start working weekends from next weekend not much chance of any more naughty nights out soon lol! So though may as well take advantage whilst I can....Praying we catch that eggy YEAH BABY!


----------



## JennaRose

My Sandra reading predicted "very, very soon" and she said "this month or next"!!!! She says she also sees march for delivery so we shall see!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

JennaRose said:


> My Sandra reading predicted "very, very soon" and she said "this month or next"!!!! She says she also sees march for delivery so we shall see!!!!!!

:shrug: confused hon if your reading says this month or next would your edd be april onwards :shrug: did sandra mention :baby: arriving early :shrug:


----------



## lace&pearls

hiya! just got my Sandra reading back :) (I ordered it 19th July) it was much more detailed than I expected! was nice though :thumbup:

She said she saw a link for a little girl in May, and said she saw conception September/October ... ? 

Frogger can you add that bit for me please :flower:

So Gail, Jenny & Sandra have pretty much all predicted I'll get my bfp in September (altho obv Sandra said maybe Oct)

I really really hope so! I have a fs appointment 26th of August, so that could affect getting a bfp in september? hoping I will be prescribed clomid... I also would love a May baby as May is a bit of a strange month for my family, it's my mum's birthday & the anniversary of her death both in May, so it's a bit of a sad month, would be nice to bring a bit of happiness into that month and my mum would be really chuffed if the baby was born on her birthday ;) lol xxx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

I ordered my Sandra reading on the 12th and stll nothing! thisw is the first time i have ever felt ripped off from a reading.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

My predictions - Cherri july pregnancy/EDD, Jenny Renny september pregnancy June EDD, Gail September pregnancy June EDD

but that reading form cherri was 4 miscarriges and 2 years ago so i am not sure if that changes things.


----------



## JennaRose

MADLYTTC said:


> JennaRose said:
> 
> 
> My Sandra reading predicted "very, very soon" and she said "this month or next"!!!! She says she also sees march for delivery so we shall see!!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: confused hon if your reading says this month or next would your edd be april onwards :shrug: did sandra mention :baby: arriving early :shrug:Click to expand...


Yeah I know - If I got pregnant this month I would be EDD of April 27th - She did mention he would be a BIG healthy baby! so that made me think maybe he will come early? I was confused at first too but yes I am thinking early probably.


----------



## ragdoll

Still no Sandra reading for me yet. But I am patient and can wait.
Good readings girls!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

JennaRose said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennaRose said:
> 
> 
> My Sandra reading predicted "very, very soon" and she said "this month or next"!!!! She says she also sees march for delivery so we shall see!!!!!!
> 
> :shrug: confused hon if your reading says this month or next would your edd be april onwards :shrug: did sandra mention :baby: arriving early :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know - If I got pregnant this month I would be EDD of April 27th - She did mention he would be a BIG healthy baby! so that made me think maybe he will come early? I was confused at first too but yes I am thinking early probably.Click to expand...

:thumbup:wasnt sure about your cycles hon but thought this would be the case cause my edd if we catch our eggy this month would be mid april and our angel`s edd would have been mid march :thumbup: I pray shes right whichever way round hon :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry some of you Ladies are still waiting for your Sandra reading! I wait 15 days but my reading was worth every single day I was waiting!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## DaretoDream

i heard that Sandra hurt her finger so she's typing slower than she'd like- but she's working on them. She's pretty behind though.


----------



## silverbell

This is my first cycle TTC but I have already managed to accumulate 3 readings in the past 2 months :blush:

Could you add mine please?

Jenny R - BFP in February :blue: EDD - 30.10.2011 or 10.11.2011

Gail - BFP in July, but possibly August - definitely pregnant by September :pink:

Sandra - BFP in December :pink: EDD - August (drawn to beginning of August). Correctly picked up on twins being in my family history and I have twin girls in my future too (but not from my first pregnancy)

Obviously I'm hoping Gail is right although I realise that I'd have to be very, very lucky to catch first time. 

I shall update if and when they prove correct/incorrect.

Fascinating thread!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

silverbell said:


> This is my first cycle TTC but I have already managed to accumulate 3 readings in the past 2 months :blush:
> 
> Could you add mine please?
> 
> Jenny R - BFP in February :blue: EDD - 30.10.2011 or 10.11.2011
> 
> Gail - BFP in July, but possibly August - definitely pregnant by September :pink:
> 
> Sandra - BFP in December :pink: EDD - August (drawn to beginning of August). Correctly picked up on twins being in my family history and I have twin girls in my future too (but not from my first pregnancy)
> 
> Obviously I'm hoping Gail is right although I realise that I'd have to be very, very lucky to catch first time.
> 
> I shall update if and when they prove correct/incorrect.
> 
> Fascinating thread!

welcome to the crazy jorney that is ttc :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im seriously beginning to doubt Jenny. 3 BFNs so far and AF due Friday. So much for July/Aug BFP..... I want my money back. :cry:


----------



## snl41296

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im seriously beginning to doubt Jenny. 3 BFNs so far and AF due Friday. So much for July/Aug BFP..... I want my money back. :cry:

:hugs::hugs: im sorry hun 
I am feeling the same way and I am only 9DPO i had 3 girls tell my late july/early august. AF is due august 3rd :nope:


----------



## foxforce

Still waiting for my reading from Sandra, over two weeks waiting now, no response from my pleasant emails enquirying how long I would have to wait.... really annoying


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)

Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?

hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was right


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









opk 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3









opk 3.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3









opk 4.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?Click to expand...

best way is to jusst keep at it hun opks confuse me thats why ive got the cbfm now lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?Click to expand...
> 
> best way is to jusst keep at it hun opks confuse me thats why ive got the cbfm now lolClick to expand...

Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: They are starting to confuse me too :wacko:.....gosh I feel so grumpy right now :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?Click to expand...
> 
> best way is to jusst keep at it hun opks confuse me thats why ive got the cbfm now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: They are starting to confuse me too :wacko:.....gosh I feel so grumpy right now :cry:Click to expand...

join the club hun u also need to take into account u have had a chem so ur cycle may be a bit messed up i think i may be gearing up to ov i have seriously wet cm that is mega strctchy:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?Click to expand...
> 
> best way is to jusst keep at it hun opks confuse me thats why ive got the cbfm now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: They are starting to confuse me too :wacko:.....gosh I feel so grumpy right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> join the club hun u also need to take into account u have had a chem so ur cycle may be a bit messed up i think i may be gearing up to ov i have seriously wet cm that is mega strctchy:wacko:Click to expand...

I hope you are ov hon :happydance: I should be too :shrug: I dont normally get a second line on opks at all except 5 days before + and about 3 days after so the fact that I have a second line at all even though not + tells me something is going on :shrug: I had ov pains on sunday but scolded myself for SS and thought no more of it but it could be that I did ov then and this is my `fade out` or it could be `fade in` but they def should be darker by now :shrug: or well will just have to see what this afts opk brings :shrug: either way we have bding covered for sunday and are due to bd tonight :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?Click to expand...
> 
> best way is to jusst keep at it hun opks confuse me thats why ive got the cbfm now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: They are starting to confuse me too :wacko:.....gosh I feel so grumpy right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> join the club hun u also need to take into account u have had a chem so ur cycle may be a bit messed up i think i may be gearing up to ov i have seriously wet cm that is mega strctchy:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are ov hon :happydance: I should be too :shrug: I dont normally get a second line on opks at all except 5 days before + and about 3 days after so the fact that I have a second line at all even though not + tells me something is going on :shrug: I had ov pains on sunday but scolded myself for SS and thought no more of it but it could be that I did ov then and this is my `fade out` or it could be `fade in` but they def should be darker by now :shrug: or well will just have to see what this afts opk brings :shrug: either way we have bding covered for sunday and are due to bd tonight :happydance:Click to expand...

theres def sumin going on have tons of cm, sore boibs, and crapy achey feeling in my tum and back oh and the cbfm stick was getting darker estrogen side . ohhh u could be oving twice thats possible get humping and making that mini u:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies so sorry some of your are still waiting for readings from Sandra, mine took 15days but was worth every bit of waiting (I only hope she is correct again on my BFP prediciton!)
> 
> Hi Linds hon ow are you? any sign of the olde withc yet?
> 
> hiya nope no sign but ben says he thinks i ovd on hol as my mood changed and i became a bitch after lol so if hes right af will be here next week have been having mild cramp on and off so maybe he was rightClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I am confused.com about wether I already ov or am due too :shrug: here are my opks....1st is monday pm, 2nd is tuesday am, 3rd tuesday pm and 4th is about half hour ago....surge in or surge out? I thought surge out after yesterdays pm opk which you can hardly see and thought I had ov on Sunday (I got ov pains!) but after todays opk I am not so sure?Click to expand...
> 
> best way is to jusst keep at it hun opks confuse me thats why ive got the cbfm now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: They are starting to confuse me too :wacko:.....gosh I feel so grumpy right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> join the club hun u also need to take into account u have had a chem so ur cycle may be a bit messed up i think i may be gearing up to ov i have seriously wet cm that is mega strctchy:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are ov hon :happydance: I should be too :shrug: I dont normally get a second line on opks at all except 5 days before + and about 3 days after so the fact that I have a second line at all even though not + tells me something is going on :shrug: I had ov pains on sunday but scolded myself for SS and thought no more of it but it could be that I did ov then and this is my `fade out` or it could be `fade in` but they def should be darker by now :shrug: or well will just have to see what this afts opk brings :shrug: either way we have bding covered for sunday and are due to bd tonight :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> theres def sumin going on have tons of cm, sore boibs, and crapy achey feeling in my tum and back oh and the cbfm stick was getting darker estrogen side . ohhh u could be oving twice thats possible get humping and making that mini u:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

heres hoping we both ov and catch our eggy this month hon :baby:


----------



## Kapow

OMG I got my Sandra reading and she's pretty accurate about me!
She sees 4 kids, 2 of each possibility of twins. A BFP between now and September of a little girl, born in April.

I need to take time off or escape and though I have people who are willing to help, I need to let them help.

And I'll sense when I'm pregnant before my BFP as it'll be shy!! This happened with my son too. About 4dpo I just had an overwhelming feeling that I was pregnant. Got a BFN at 10/11dpo and no BFP til 16dpo!!!

Can't wait to see if it's true. We have 1 boy already and were only planning on 1 more baby (or possibly 2 if the next one is another boy). But 4 !!! We need a bigger house!!!

GL all.

XXX


----------



## DaretoDream

kapow- don't write the whole thing- they get upset about that. Only summarize what she said. 

Btw- how long did it take for you to get your reading done?


----------



## Kapow

DaretoDream said:


> kapow- don't write the whole thing- they get upset about that. Only summarize what she said.
> 
> Btw- how long did it take for you to get your reading done?


Oops I didn't know!! Sorry.

I ordered on 22nd.

x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all? i had a ikklebit to drink last night lol we decided to try the get drunk get duffers tecnique lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are you all? i had a ikklebit to drink last night lol we decided to try the get drunk get duffers tecnique lol

:rofl::yipee::rofl:

Well hon it worked for us last cycle and so I am hoping it worked for this cycle too :happydance: We went out Saturday night and :sex: early hours sunday when we got back and again sunday morning when we woke up :winkwink: we were both very :drunk: and it seems I ov sunday 

Heres to sticky :baby: hon :wine:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all? i had a ikklebit to drink last night lol we decided to try the get drunk get duffers tecnique lol
> 
> :rofl::yipee::rofl:
> 
> Well hon it worked for us last cycle and so I am hoping it worked for this cycle too :happydance: We went out Saturday night and :sex: early hours sunday when we got back and again sunday morning when we woke up :winkwink: we were both very :drunk: and it seems I ov sunday
> 
> Heres to sticky :baby: hon :wine:Click to expand...

ben decided to google why do ppl get preg when drunk and there was like over 100 pages of ppl saying it worked for them lol so he said well we think im oving so hes getting me drunk and again tonight lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:



> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all? i had a ikklebit to drink last night lol we decided to try the get drunk get duffers tecnique lol
> 
> :rofl::yipee::rofl:
> 
> Well hon it worked for us last cycle and so I am hoping it worked for this cycle too :happydance: We went out Saturday night and :sex: early hours sunday when we got back and again sunday morning when we woke up :winkwink: we were both very :drunk: and it seems I ov sunday
> 
> Heres to sticky :baby: hon :wine:Click to expand...
> 
> ben decided to google why do ppl get preg when drunk and there was like over 100 pages of ppl saying it worked for them lol so he said well we think im oving so hes getting me drunk and again tonight lolClick to expand...

:rofl:::rofl::rofl:::rofl: LMAO HON


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all? i had a ikklebit to drink last night lol we decided to try the get drunk get duffers tecnique lol
> 
> :rofl::yipee::rofl:
> 
> Well hon it worked for us last cycle and so I am hoping it worked for this cycle too :happydance: We went out Saturday night and :sex: early hours sunday when we got back and again sunday morning when we woke up :winkwink: we were both very :drunk: and it seems I ov sunday
> 
> Heres to sticky :baby: hon :wine:Click to expand...
> 
> ben decided to google why do ppl get preg when drunk and there was like over 100 pages of ppl saying it worked for them lol so he said well we think im oving so hes getting me drunk and again tonight lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:::rofl::rofl:::rofl: LMAO HONClick to expand...

i dont normaly drink so it goes straight to my head the other night i was jumping on the bed at 12 at night singing songs fromt he sound of music :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!

it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...

ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:

She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...

omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...

I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup: 

I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...

im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycle


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycleClick to expand...

Thats true hon :thumbup: never thought of it like that.....`no af until ov` Gail would be right for you too :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true hon :thumbup: never thought of it like that.....`no af until ov` Gail would be right for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...

yep alough she said june/july cycle but my cycle started 19th may:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true hon :thumbup: never thought of it like that.....`no af until ov` Gail would be right for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough she said june/july cycle but my cycle started 19th may:haha:Click to expand...

yeah but she will still be right in a round about way :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true hon :thumbup: never thought of it like that.....`no af until ov` Gail would be right for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough she said june/july cycle but my cycle started 19th may:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but she will still be right in a round about way :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeh she will my god my arm is so sore just had a shower and couldnt lift it pain goes from collar bone down to my wrist all my muscles


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true hon :thumbup: never thought of it like that.....`no af until ov` Gail would be right for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough she said june/july cycle but my cycle started 19th may:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but she will still be right in a round about way :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh she will my god my arm is so sore just had a shower and couldnt lift it pain goes from collar bone down to my wrist all my musclesClick to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs: wonder if you pulled somthing with all that jumping around lol! 

I am confused.com now I just did another opk out of curiosity to make sure that my surge had disappeared and it had a second line very clear and I swear that its the same as the one I took on monday (first pic mon pm second pic today just now!) I thought I ov already seems like maybe not :growlmad: am going to have to hold my pee pee now and poas later again! The line has got slightly darker though :shrug: maybe my body is trying to ov but isnt quite there yet :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2









opk 6.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Well if it does the trick hon, hell why not anythings worth a try in my book!
> 
> it sure is lol especialy at this stage in my cycle whod of thought ov symptoms on day 70:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ooh ooh did you hear about kenziesmummy :shrug: *cd112* I think and got her :bfp: on what she thought was about 7/9 dpo only turns out she is having TWINS :happydance:
> 
> She is an inspiration to us all :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> omg realy? ohhh thankyou thanl you thank youuuu big pma boost there:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think her post is in the preg test gallery :thumbup:
> 
> I remember chatting with her on several posts and following her journey she has been waiting on AF for ever and now she has :baby::baby: on the way :thumbup: its very very possible hon dont give up hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im not giving up have to ov at some time for af to come so the way i see it im not out lol and gail wouldnt be wrong neither as its still the same cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Thats true hon :thumbup: never thought of it like that.....`no af until ov` Gail would be right for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep alough she said june/july cycle but my cycle started 19th may:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but she will still be right in a round about way :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh she will my god my arm is so sore just had a shower and couldnt lift it pain goes from collar bone down to my wrist all my musclesClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs: wonder if you pulled somthing with all that jumping around lol!
> 
> I am confused.com now I just did another opk out of curiosity to make sure that my surge had disappeared and it had a second line very clear and I swear that its the same as the one I took on monday (first pic mon pm second pic today just now!) I thought I ov already seems like maybe not :growlmad: am going to have to hold my pee pee now and poas later again! The line has got slightly darker though :shrug: maybe my body is trying to ov but isnt quite there yet :dohh:Click to expand...

best thing is to jsut keep dtd lol i hate my cycles they always do it i get a surge then nothing then another then nothing then when it comes to ov most of the time get noting but cm


----------



## DaretoDream

Kapow- no need to apologize! i'm just telling you because i did that with Gail and she found it and yelled at me! lol. So i fixed it. And i didn't want anyone being upset with you. I didn't know about it either. :)


----------



## Kapow

DaretoDream said:


> Kapow- no need to apologize! i'm just telling you because i did that with Gail and she found it and yelled at me! lol. So i fixed it. And i didn't want anyone being upset with you. I didn't know about it either. :)


Thanks Dare2Dream! I don't want to annoy / upset Sandra. Can't stop reading my reading(!?!) either.

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Plan of action:

poaopk about 3-4 pm to determine ? if any darker and dtd as if I am due to ov any day now.....god I hate it when your body plays around!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Plan of action:
> 
> poaopk about 3-4 pm to determine ? if any darker and dtd as if I am due to ov any day now.....god I hate it when your body plays around!

i know what u mean hun i just been and brought more wine lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Plan of action:
> 
> poaopk about 3-4 pm to determine ? if any darker and dtd as if I am due to ov any day now.....god I hate it when your body plays around!
> 
> i know what u mean hun i just been and brought more wine lolClick to expand...

:winkwink: more wine = :baby: :haha:

I just poas again damn damn damn looks like I am due to ov and havent already like I thought cause it got way darker :dohh: :sex: for us tonight too hon.....maybe we should get :drunk: too :rofl::yipee::rofl: 

Heres todays opks so far :dohh:

sorry second pic is a little blurry
 



Attached Files:







opk 6.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









opk 7.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Plan of action:
> 
> poaopk about 3-4 pm to determine ? if any darker and dtd as if I am due to ov any day now.....god I hate it when your body plays around!
> 
> i know what u mean hun i just been and brought more wine lolClick to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: more wine = :baby: :haha:
> 
> I just poas again damn damn damn looks like I am due to ov and havent already like I thought cause it got way darker :dohh: :sex: for us tonight too hon.....maybe we should get :drunk: too :rofl::yipee::rofl:
> 
> Heres todays opks so far :dohh:
> 
> sorry second pic is a little blurryClick to expand...

you may of already ovd and oving again hun u never know or the chem has just made ur cycle a lil out of sync either way u get an extra shot at making the mini madly:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Plan of action:
> 
> poaopk about 3-4 pm to determine ? if any darker and dtd as if I am due to ov any day now.....god I hate it when your body plays around!
> 
> i know what u mean hun i just been and brought more wine lolClick to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: more wine = :baby: :haha:
> 
> I just poas again damn damn damn looks like I am due to ov and havent already like I thought cause it got way darker :dohh: :sex: for us tonight too hon.....maybe we should get :drunk: too :rofl::yipee::rofl:
> 
> Heres todays opks so far :dohh:
> 
> sorry second pic is a little blurryClick to expand...
> 
> you may of already ovd and oving again hun u never know or the chem has just made ur cycle a lil out of sync either way u get an extra shot at making the mini madly:happydance:Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmm maybe I did....I have been testing since monday and yesterday they got way light and you could hardly see so I thought it was my `surge out` now am just plain confused.com :rofl: either way we will :sex: tonight to cover all bases :winkwink: I have the worst (.)(.) ache right now....odd for run up to ov :shrug: maybe my body is a little out of sync :thumbup:

I changed my ticker cause I used an on line tool to determine my AVERAGE cycle length and correct LP....our loss last cycle aside it has me ov on cd23 so I guess that could be more or less right am cd20 today :thumbup: 

oh well what will be will be :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies how are you all?

i'm taking this month easy, i'm not opking, or temping, and i barely know what cd i am on (wish i had taken my ticker off cause now i know!!). i'm predicted to conceive this cycle, by Gail and Sandra, so I thought I'd take it easy - if it's gonna happen it'll happen. OH has cut down on smoking and is drinking plenty of Orange juice, as am I (I have however smoked a little this month... but stress!!)

We BD t'other night, and so far no yeast infection. I'm scared it'll come back because it's happens three times i think now, and last month we only got to BD once. We're gonna try tonight, and again tomorrow/saturday. I'm on CD11 today, I usually ov bteween CD12 and CD14 and t'other day I had some ewcm, today I had OV pains, so hopefully we can catch it. Madly we may get our BFP at the same at this rate :D Linds how are you doin?

Rest of the ladies - how are you alllll? Bet no one missed me :D


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi,

I was just wondering how i go about getting a reading and which person gives the most accurate?

Thanks x


----------



## faerieprozac

I'd highly recommend Gail and Sandra, I haven't got the links to hand at the moment but one of these wonderful ladies will link you, but Gail and Sandra have been most accurate with me, (in terms of what they said) and I know that Gail has got some predictions right so far. Jenny is hit and miss, she gives simply the dates, unlike Gail and Sandra who do a more indepth reading. Jenny was right however for me (but it was a chem) and a few other ladies aswell.


----------



## Kapow

fairy_gem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering how i go about getting a reading and which person gives the most accurate?
> 
> Thanks x

The links are on the top of page 177 of this thread.

I've had Gail and Sandra who have each told me different things. Only time will tell I suppose.

GL

xx


----------



## fairy_gem

Thank you. x


----------



## DaretoDream

fairy i got a reading from Gail and Jenny- And they're right, Gail is much more indepth than jenny. And i'm waiting for my one from Sandra, she JUST contacted me for my questions and photo. Hoping that will concur with one of the other two! :) they're fun.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies how are you all?
> 
> i'm taking this month easy, i'm not opking, or temping, and i barely know what cd i am on (wish i had taken my ticker off cause now i know!!). i'm predicted to conceive this cycle, by Gail and Sandra, so I thought I'd take it easy - if it's gonna happen it'll happen. OH has cut down on smoking and is drinking plenty of Orange juice, as am I (I have however smoked a little this month... but stress!!)
> 
> We BD t'other night, and so far no yeast infection. I'm scared it'll come back because it's happens three times i think now, and last month we only got to BD once. We're gonna try tonight, and again tomorrow/saturday. I'm on CD11 today, I usually ov bteween CD12 and CD14 and t'other day I had some ewcm, today I had OV pains, so hopefully we can catch it. Madly we may get our BFP at the same at this rate :D Linds how are you doin?
> 
> Rest of the ladies - how are you alllll? Bet no one missed me :D

hey hun :kiss: missed you!


----------



## ragdoll

Got my reading from Sandra last night.

Interesting she said I would concieve in Nov (Gail said Aug) but both said a girl.
Sandra can see twins somewhere! Yay, that would be cool.

She mentioned something I am not too sure off as it doesn't sound like me but she did say the month I concieve I am going to be more relaxed (not sure that will happen) and she mentioned I am the type of person who worries that others are happy and for once I should think about myself. Which is true,

I liked it. Waited a week but I liked it


----------



## foxyloxy28

Glad you're pleased with your reading ragdoll.

I loved my Sandra readings.

I'm waiting on a mediumship and pet reading from her. Waiting 2 weeks, so hopefully she'll have cleared her conception back log soon and she can move on to her other readings. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all today? my mouth tastes like a donkeys bum never drinking again lol


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, I will be updating the first page over the weekend and also if you want something added or changed please let me know I know that there is some new ones that I need to add so it will be this weekend and 1 lady made a chart for me just trying to figure out how to get it added:winkwink:


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks frogger- hopefully i'll have my sandra reading by then!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks frogger!

Please update me with Diane, Gail and Sandra been correct (in a way!) I got my BFP last cycle as predicted but we had a loss :cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm so sorry to hear that Madlytcc, my heart breaks for you... :hugs: I'm in a total stand still myself.. I just don't see me getting pregnant happening anytime soon :(
Hang in the honey, it will happen soon :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Madlytcc, my heart breaks for you... :hugs: I'm in a total stand still myself.. I just don't see me getting pregnant happening anytime soon :(
> Hang in the honey, it will happen soon :flower:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hi hon,

Missed you :kiss:

Am ok hanging in there! Mostly :cry: but trying to :happydance:

How are you :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

howdy ladies hows u all?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> howdy ladies hows u all?

Hi hon,

Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug: 

I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:

How are you today :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies hows u all?
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug:
> 
> I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:
> 
> How are you today :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im ok think im bout to ov or at least try to lol still have a really sore arm have it strapred up and isnt really helping it at all:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies hows u all?
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug:
> 
> I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:
> 
> How are you today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im ok think im bout to ov or at least try to lol still have a really sore arm have it strapred up and isnt really helping it at all:cry:Click to expand...

So sorry your arm is still bothering you :hugs:

I am giving up with the bloody opks :wacko: last nights and this mornings were both hardly eligible....so `surge out` :shrug: dont know wether I ov or am about to or trying to or what :dohh: I am cd21 of what would normally be 33 day cycle and we have bd to cover ov so far.....I might just give up relax and bd if and then we feel like it now :thumbup: tbh am not sure I can be arsed (get her eh cant be arsed :haha:!)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies hows u all?
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug:
> 
> I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:
> 
> How are you today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im ok think im bout to ov or at least try to lol still have a really sore arm have it strapred up and isnt really helping it at all:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry your arm is still bothering you :hugs:
> 
> I am giving up with the bloody opks :wacko: last nights and this mornings were both hardly eligible....so `surge out` :shrug: dont know wether I ov or am about to or trying to or what :dohh: I am cd21 of what would normally be 33 day cycle and we have bd to cover ov so far.....I might just give up relax and bd if and then we feel like it now :thumbup: tbh am not sure I can be arsed (get her eh cant be arsed :haha:!)Click to expand...

sounds like ur cycles a wee bit messed up if it surge out then maybe yu ahve ovd ?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies hows u all?
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug:
> 
> I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:
> 
> How are you today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im ok think im bout to ov or at least try to lol still have a really sore arm have it strapred up and isnt really helping it at all:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry your arm is still bothering you :hugs:
> 
> I am giving up with the bloody opks :wacko: last nights and this mornings were both hardly eligible....so `surge out` :shrug: dont know wether I ov or am about to or trying to or what :dohh: I am cd21 of what would normally be 33 day cycle and we have bd to cover ov so far.....I might just give up relax and bd if and then we feel like it now :thumbup: tbh am not sure I can be arsed (get her eh cant be arsed :haha:!)Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like ur cycles a wee bit messed up if it surge out then maybe yu ahve ovd ?Click to expand...

I was thinking that after mondays was quite dark and tuesday was barely there! but then wednesdays and yesterdays am were darker than tuesdays but not as dark as Mondays but and then last nights and this mornings are best part of blank (you can see it but not enough to even pic!) confused.com so not sure if already ov/ trying to ov/ or due to ov :shrug:

Maybe we both have freaky cycles but we will get our sticky :baby: at the end of them :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies hows u all?
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug:
> 
> I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:
> 
> How are you today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im ok think im bout to ov or at least try to lol still have a really sore arm have it strapred up and isnt really helping it at all:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry your arm is still bothering you :hugs:
> 
> I am giving up with the bloody opks :wacko: last nights and this mornings were both hardly eligible....so `surge out` :shrug: dont know wether I ov or am about to or trying to or what :dohh: I am cd21 of what would normally be 33 day cycle and we have bd to cover ov so far.....I might just give up relax and bd if and then we feel like it now :thumbup: tbh am not sure I can be arsed (get her eh cant be arsed :haha:!)Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like ur cycles a wee bit messed up if it surge out then maybe yu ahve ovd ?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that after mondays was quite dark and tuesday was barely there! but then wednesdays and yesterdays am were darker than tuesdays but not as dark as Mondays but and then last nights and this mornings are best part of blank (you can see it but not enough to even pic!) confused.com so not sure if already ov/ trying to ov/ or due to ov :shrug:
> 
> Maybe we both have freaky cycles but we will get our sticky :baby: at the end of them :happydance:Click to expand...

ohhh i so hope so lol will amke this long wait worth it lol im not gonna be over this cycle till at least day 90:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies hows u all?
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> Feeling :cry: right now, not sure why :shrug:
> 
> I had some movement feelings :blush: today (am sure I have had something similar since TTC but cant remember if last cycle or not :dohh:!) but its just a sad reminder right now :cry:
> 
> How are you today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im ok think im bout to ov or at least try to lol still have a really sore arm have it strapred up and isnt really helping it at all:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry your arm is still bothering you :hugs:
> 
> I am giving up with the bloody opks :wacko: last nights and this mornings were both hardly eligible....so `surge out` :shrug: dont know wether I ov or am about to or trying to or what :dohh: I am cd21 of what would normally be 33 day cycle and we have bd to cover ov so far.....I might just give up relax and bd if and then we feel like it now :thumbup: tbh am not sure I can be arsed (get her eh cant be arsed :haha:!)Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like ur cycles a wee bit messed up if it surge out then maybe yu ahve ovd ?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that after mondays was quite dark and tuesday was barely there! but then wednesdays and yesterdays am were darker than tuesdays but not as dark as Mondays but and then last nights and this mornings are best part of blank (you can see it but not enough to even pic!) confused.com so not sure if already ov/ trying to ov/ or due to ov :shrug:
> 
> Maybe we both have freaky cycles but we will get our sticky :baby: at the end of them :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh i so hope so lol will amke this long wait worth it lol im not gonna be over this cycle till at least day 90:dohh:Click to expand...

me to hon, me too :thumbup:

I feel like having a good olde :cry: think it might make me feel better :wacko: I think we will NTNP next cycle like you guys and I am going to put all my opks in the recycling bin :thumbup: The pressure is bloody pants....I want this so so much and have waited 3 yrs for DH to agree to :baby: #2 now I just feel :cry:


----------



## Jrie1

Im So Happy Cant Wait For My Baby Girl

Here's Part Of It

Ok as i tune in i want to say where your body and mind has been working overtime and has been playing tricks on you , i feel you are feeling really let down and upset at the moment but i want to mention where you will be feeling more upbeat soon , i want to say where i have a baby girl coming in for you with her concpetion and the bfp around december and januyary, i want to mention a september birth with links to the 30th at 3pm.I want to mention a doctors appointment coming up for you and where i feel this is more for reasirance for you that you will concieve in a sense , i want to say that from here in things will get better.

Cant Wait!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Amazing reading hon :hugs:

I love Sandras readings they are sooooo amazing :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls:hi:
Sorry I haven't been on BnB in a little while.
I'm joining you girls in the wait to O. I really thought I would get peak on my CBFM today as the LH line was darkening nicely over the last two days but it's hardly visible this morning...:shrug: I'm temping as well and definately haven't so far...who knows what's going on I guess.

That Sandra reading is fab Jrie 1, where do you get her ones from?....I think I've found her....Sandra Gibbs??....it was £3...I've purchased but it didn't say anything about giving her any info???....am I being :dohh:

Hope you guys are ok...:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Sandra wrote me about 2 days ago asking for my photo and questions, and she's going to do my reading now. Waiting for the answers- and very very excited.


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies. 

I'm chuffed, we managed to BD again, and still no yeast infection :D This month is going much better, however, I have got a horrible cold, much worse than the cold I had over christmas, and I feel terrible. We won't be BDing tonight (THANK GOD CAUSE I'M NOT UP TO IT!) because it's OH's game night, so we'll be bding tomorrow. I had more ewcm yesterday, so happy we got to BD. I'm so tired and congested, I had a week off from work as holiday, and i've spent the last 3 days not wanting to do anything, I'm back on monday and today I just feel crap. :( At least I'm getting paid for it I suppose! 

I really hope we all get these damn BFPs soon. I'm glad I've not been temping or Opking, I feel much more relaxed. Oh has gone out to get me soup and lempsip, so hopefully I'll be feeling myself again tomorrow night ready for BDing.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i give up havent been able to get any opks so been using cbfm test sticks what ppl say can pick up ov too but i give up a seems we have been getting exited over nothing the urge was on the wrong line :dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for letting me know DaretoDream...I shall sit tight and wait...not one of my best qualities but we'll give it a go:lol::hugs:

Faerie...I hope you're feeling lots better soon sweets and the soup and lemsip helps:hugs:

Lindseyanne...I hope it all becomes clear hun and your ovary releases that miss eggy soon. Have you been using the cbfm long?

:hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Thanks for letting me know DaretoDream...I shall sit tight and wait...not one of my best qualities but we'll give it a go:lol::hugs:
> 
> Faerie...I hope you're feeling lots better soon sweets and the soup and lemsip helps:hugs:
> 
> Lindseyanne...I hope it all becomes clear hun and your ovary releases that miss eggy soon. Have you been using the cbfm long?
> 
> :hug:

no havent used it at all yet we were waiting for a new cycle to start but hasnt started im still on my march 19th cycle so we are just using the sticks as they can tell aparently


----------



## WelshRose

It's a pain that you have to wait for a new cycle isn't it?!:hugs:
I'm pretty new to it as well I think this is my fourth month using it, although last month was the first month that I got peak days. Apparently the line that comes up closest to the dipper end is the one that relates to LH whilst the other is for oestrogen. I definately did notice the oestrogen line becoming more faint while the LH one darkend last month. That had been happening the past two days as well but this morning oestrogen line still pale but near enough no LH line at all....I'm :wacko:....I have been having O twinges today thou so FX'd.
I hope you get to O soon hun...or to start the next cycle:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I am still confused.com too about ov....I have officially sacked those bloody opks now and guess what I feel so much more relaxed he he he!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am still confused.com too about ov....I have officially sacked those bloody opks now and guess what I feel so much more relaxed he he he!

join the club babe im about ready to scream ben thinks ive already ovd im not sure im just :wacko::wacko: think im gonna go find myself a nice padded cell to sit in


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am still confused.com too about ov....I have officially sacked those bloody opks now and guess what I feel so much more relaxed he he he!
> 
> join the club babe im about ready to scream ben thinks ive already ovd im not sure im just :wacko::wacko: think im gonna go find myself a nice padded cell to sit inClick to expand...

I didnt do an opk since yesterday am, the thought depresses me now :dohh: I think I may have I certainly feel yucky :winkwink: but well if I havent we may still catch that eggy :shrug: We had a good chat and we are just going to stick with our vits from now on....I have put a post up offering if anyone would like my basal thermometer and ic opks I have left :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Ladies....How are we all today?

:hug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Congested and full of cold!! :( 

But not thinking of TTC, so doing well with the not stressing/worrying. How are you WelshRose?

Oh and I have been together for four years on tuesday :D And I'm just about to ovulate/have ovulated, so if I am successful, it'll be an anniversary baby, which is sweet. Due date would be a month before OH daughters :D


----------



## WelshRose

Aww hun...:flower:
Hope you feel lots better soon:hugs: There's a lot of nasty bugs going around at the moment. I've got a poorly 5yr old pickle sat next to me with a nasty outer ear infection which has affected his eyes and given conjunctivitis like symptoms as well...poor sausage:awww:

That would be fab hun if you got your :bfp: this month....keeping my fingers crossed for you Lovely:hugs:

AFM...I'm doing ok....probably thinking about O more than I should be...but....:loopy::haha: I'm convinced it's going to be in the next 2-3 days....I hope:winkwink: I see you have predictions for August too...hope it comes true. 

Can I ask hun when you bought your Sandra reading did you give her any info about yourself at payment? I paid yesterday thru paypal without telling her anything...now concerned I should of attached info to the payment notes section....?????

:hug:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm not sure, if I remember correctly she emailed me asking for a photo, but that took a day or so. I know she was seriously backlogged.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

So sorry your feeling under the weather faerieprozac hope you feel better real soon :hugs: An anniversary :baby: would be sooooooooo amazing I will be keeping my fxed for you :thumbup:

Welshrose get :sex: girl if you think you are going to ov in next few days.....go catch that eggy!

I am feeling so much better today and incredibly relaxed now that I decided to give up opks cause they were causing me so much stress :yipee: (I gave them away to a lucky bnb Lady!) I dont know if I already ov or am due to or what right now and gosh I can tell you its such a liberating feeling :rofl: We last :sex: on Wednesday night so `what will be will be` I am beginning to sound like my DH now :loopy: 

I think I have finally found my happy medium whilst TTC :wohoo: :wohoo:

So you evil :witch: b***h if your on your way :plane: please make it quick and get your speed on :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Madlyttc...it's lovely to hear the relaxed attitude hun....good on you:thumbup:
My gyne has told me to stop temping but I actually find it more stressful not knowing where I am, I've been doing it for that long now:dohh: My Gyne is next to useless as well so I guess it needs one of us to be proactive:dohh:
I was hoping that the monitor and temps would coincide for a few months and then I planned to ditch the thermometer and just use the CBFM come October....but we'll see:winkwink:

The seduction plan definately continues hun...:winkwink: 

I hope you get lucky babe...when will you test? Did you have any predictions for this cycle?

:hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> Hiya Madlyttc...it's lovely to hear the relaxed attitude hun....good on you:thumbup:
> My gyne has told me to stop temping but I actually find it more stressful not knowing where I am, I've been doing it for that long now:dohh: My Gyne is next to useless as well so I guess it needs one of us to be proactive:dohh:
> I was hoping that the monitor and temps would coincide for a few months and then I planned to ditch the thermometer and just use the CBFM come October....but we'll see:winkwink:
> 
> The seduction plan definately continues hun...:winkwink:
> 
> I hope you get lucky babe...when will you test? Did you have any predictions for this cycle?
> 
> :hug:

:hugs: Thank you hon :hugs:

I cant begin to describe how well I feel!

I normally ov cd21 but last cycle it was cd20 but it def wasnt that this cycle as my opks were way too light....they messed me about all week, I got an almost + on monday then they faded out then I got a nearly + again on wed am but wed pm and thurs am were both totally blank :wacko: so dont know if my body was trying to ov or already did last weekend and I have been picking up end of my surge or what :shrug: I got ov pains last sunday and swear I felt the `pop` I sometimes get when my egg is released but I scolded myself for SS :winkwink:
I am cd23 today and my cycles are normally 32/33days so I am expecting `her` by the 11th but wont test until the 15th if she doesnt show!

Gail & Sandra predicted last cycle and were correct due to our loss and Jenny and Anne-Marie predict this cycle....we will see?!?!?!?

Hope all the temping and cbfm work out hon, I tried temping but got so confused I gave up on that too :dohh:


----------



## camerashy

hi i got a predicition off sandra , said bfp in october with a girl.......we' ll she was *THANKFULLY *wrong lol 

i got my bfp 27th july!!!! and couldnt be happier :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

camerashy said:


> hi i got a predicition off sandra , said bfp in october with a girl.......we' ll she was *THANKFULLY *wrong lol
> 
> i got my bfp 27th july!!!! and couldnt be happier :)

Congrats hon! :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Big congrats Camerashy....wonder if she'll be right on the gender:winkwink: Hope you have a wonderfully Happy and Healthy 9 months:flow:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hope all are well xx


----------



## WelshRose

MADLYTTC said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Madlyttc...it's lovely to hear the relaxed attitude hun....good on you:thumbup:
> My gyne has told me to stop temping but I actually find it more stressful not knowing where I am, I've been doing it for that long now:dohh: My Gyne is next to useless as well so I guess it needs one of us to be proactive:dohh:
> I was hoping that the monitor and temps would coincide for a few months and then I planned to ditch the thermometer and just use the CBFM come October....but we'll see:winkwink:
> 
> The seduction plan definately continues hun...:winkwink:
> 
> I hope you get lucky babe...when will you test? Did you have any predictions for this cycle?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> :hugs: Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> I cant begin to describe how well I feel!
> 
> I normally ov cd21 but last cycle it was cd20 but it def wasnt that this cycle as my opks were way too light....they messed me about all week, I got an almost + on monday then they faded out then I got a nearly + again on wed am but wed pm and thurs am were both totally blank :wacko: so dont know if my body was trying to ov or already did last weekend and I have been picking up end of my surge or what :shrug: I got ov pains last sunday and swear I felt the `pop` I sometimes get when my egg is released but I scolded myself for SS :winkwink:
> I am cd23 today and my cycles are normally 32/33days so I am expecting `her` by the 11th but wont test until the 15th if she doesnt show!
> 
> Gail & Sandra predicted last cycle and were correct due to our loss and Jenny and Anne-Marie predict this cycle....we will see?!?!?!?
> 
> Hope all the temping and cbfm work out hon, I tried temping but got so confused I gave up on that too :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you sweets...sorry to hear of your loss last cycle:hugs:
We could be testing buddies....I was going to test on the 13th....yeah I know it's a friday 13th but I could be swayed to test on the 15th:winkwink: I'll actually probably do both...:dohh::loopy::haha:

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lindseyanne:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Madlyttc...it's lovely to hear the relaxed attitude hun....good on you:thumbup:
> My gyne has told me to stop temping but I actually find it more stressful not knowing where I am, I've been doing it for that long now:dohh: My Gyne is next to useless as well so I guess it needs one of us to be proactive:dohh:
> I was hoping that the monitor and temps would coincide for a few months and then I planned to ditch the thermometer and just use the CBFM come October....but we'll see:winkwink:
> 
> The seduction plan definately continues hun...:winkwink:
> 
> I hope you get lucky babe...when will you test? Did you have any predictions for this cycle?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> I cant begin to describe how well I feel!
> 
> I normally ov cd21 but last cycle it was cd20 but it def wasnt that this cycle as my opks were way too light....they messed me about all week, I got an almost + on monday then they faded out then I got a nearly + again on wed am but wed pm and thurs am were both totally blank :wacko: so dont know if my body was trying to ov or already did last weekend and I have been picking up end of my surge or what :shrug: I got ov pains last sunday and swear I felt the `pop` I sometimes get when my egg is released but I scolded myself for SS :winkwink:
> I am cd23 today and my cycles are normally 32/33days so I am expecting `her` by the 11th but wont test until the 15th if she doesnt show!
> 
> Gail & Sandra predicted last cycle and were correct due to our loss and Jenny and Anne-Marie predict this cycle....we will see?!?!?!?
> 
> Hope all the temping and cbfm work out hon, I tried temping but got so confused I gave up on that too :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you sweets...sorry to hear of your loss last cycle:hugs:
> We could be testing buddies....I was going to test on the 13th....yeah I know it's a friday 13th but I could be swayed to test on the 15th:winkwink: I'll actually probably do both...:dohh::loopy::haha:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you hon :hugs:

Sounds like a plan :thumbup: I would love to be your testing buddy and I dont mind if you test a little early :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

With 96 ic hpt, 1 FRER and 2CB digi in the bathroom cupboard....it's almost a certainty...:dohh::haha:......Now what did I do with that number for the POAS-Annonymous meeting????:rofl:
Hope we're lucky sweets:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> With 96 ic hpt, 1 FRER and 2CB digi in the bathroom cupboard....it's almost a certainty...:dohh::haha:......Now what did I do with that number for the POAS-Annonymous meeting????:rofl:
> Hope we're lucky sweets:hugs:

LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG *96 IC HPTS *THAT HAS TO BE SOME SORT OF RECORD STASH :yipee::yipee:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:.....I think it might just get me thru....to next year maybe.....must get this terrible habit under control:rofl:....best bit is I think it was only £12 for 100 on ebay.....Super bargain:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just tried the cbfm as ive obv skiped a cycle so put it as cd 6 and got a high already and the lines on the sticks are reallly dark both of them


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> :rofl:.....I think it might just get me thru....to next year maybe.....must get this terrible habit under control:rofl:....best bit is I think it was only £12 for 100 on ebay.....Super bargain:winkwink:

At least you will never be short if you get a whim to poas :haha:.....I think you have POAS SUPER ADDICTION! :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> ive just tried the cbfm as ive obv skiped a cycle so put it as cd 6 and got a high already and the lines on the sticks are reallly dark both of them

:hugs: Sorry hon I have no idea how the cbfm works :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

:dance: Lindseyanne:hugs:
Ok I am by no means an expert but the line nearest the dipper end is it darker than the line at the other end?....looks like maybe you could be close hunni....hope so:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Have you got any cheap hpts in the house....just a thought as opks can detect pg as well.....:winkwink:....I think if it was me you all know what I would be doing:dohh::haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :dance: Lindseyanne:hugs:
> Ok I am by no means an expert but the line nearest the dipper end is it darker than the line at the other end?....looks like maybe you could be close hunni....hope so:hugs:

yeh it is just had to look lol been told by two ppl that the moniter automaticly picks up a high on day 6:s is that right? im not really day 6 obviously lol but we figured we may aswell try while we wait lol


----------



## WelshRose

I just googled what the lines on the test sticks mean hun and found this:

The top line (closest to the pointy end) is the line which measures oestrogen. When it's dark it means you have low oestrogen. As you come into your fertile period, that line will lighten and you will start to get your highs. 

The other line is your LH line. There is always some LH in your system so you almost always will see a faint line. As your surge starts to come, that line will darken until you hit your peak. As you peak, the oestrogen dies away and the oestrogen line starts to get darker again and after the LH surge is over, that line will get lighter again until it's faint. 

So -
top line dark, bottom line faint - infertile period

both lines halfway there - fertile, oestrogen & LH increasing

top line light and bottom line dark - peak fertility, BD till you can't BD no more!!


Hope it helps to make things a little clearer:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I think the first month of using it it says high from cd6 but with each month it stores data it adjusts itself...click on my egg ticker and scroll down over my last few charts hun if you like....not sure what the thing has planned for me this month....I'm feeling things that aren't being indicated by the lines:dohh:

Just a thought thou...I hope 'she' doesn't come babe but if she does...don't forget to reset your monitor otherwise this 'middle cycle' testing could confuse it:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I just googled what the lines on the test sticks mean hun and found this:
> 
> The top line (closest to the pointy end) is the line which measures oestrogen. When it's dark it means you have low oestrogen. As you come into your fertile period, that line will lighten and you will start to get your highs.
> 
> The other line is your LH line. There is always some LH in your system so you almost always will see a faint line. As your surge starts to come, that line will darken until you hit your peak. As you peak, the oestrogen dies away and the oestrogen line starts to get darker again and after the LH surge is over, that line will get lighter again until it's faint.
> 
> So -
> 
> top line dark, bottom line faint - infertile period
> 
> both lines halfway there - fertile, oestrogen & LH increasing
> 
> top line light and bottom line dark - peak fertility, BD till you can't BD no more!!
> 
> Hope it helps to make things a little clearer:hugs:

this is my stick from yet at top and today on bottom lol
 



Attached Files:







756_1544.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WelshRose

Get outta here Lovely...and go seduce that Man of yours:winkwink:......sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:.....as well as egg catching vibes:lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Get outta here Lovely...and go seduce that Man of yours:winkwink:......sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:.....as well as egg catching vibes:lol:

lol u think it good lines?


----------



## WelshRose

Definately looks good to me hun...can't wait for you to poas tomorrow morning now:lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> Definately looks good to me hun...can't wait for you to poas tomorrow morning now:lol:

*
1ST PRIZE GOES TO WELSHROSE FOR HER SERIOUS CASE OF POAS ADDICTION AND FOR ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO PARTAKE TOO *


LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Definately looks good to me hun...can't wait for you to poas tomorrow morning now:lol:
> 
> *
> 1ST PRIZE GOES TO WELSHROSE FOR HER SERIOUS CASE OF POAS ADDICTION AND FOR ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO PARTAKE TOO *
> 
> 
> LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: yeh very much so well i went to the loo in sainsburys as my flaming undies kept twisting up very uncorfortable and i have a bogey like strtchy cm so think we gonna do the deed tonight


----------



## WelshRose

MADLYTTC said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Definately looks good to me hun...can't wait for you to poas tomorrow morning now:lol:
> 
> *
> 1ST PRIZE GOES TO WELSHROSE FOR HER SERIOUS CASE OF POAS ADDICTION AND FOR ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO PARTAKE TOO *
> 
> 
> LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:howdy:Why thank-you Madlyttc!....that is one:amartass:I will be proud to wear!:smug: :rofl::rofl::rofl:....You girls crack me up....Sooooo glad I joined this thread:hugs::friends:


Yay Lindseyanne....You could be joining Madly and I in the tww....more people to lead astray....I'm lurvin it!:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Definately looks good to me hun...can't wait for you to poas tomorrow morning now:lol:
> 
> *
> 1ST PRIZE GOES TO WELSHROSE FOR HER SERIOUS CASE OF POAS ADDICTION AND FOR ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO PARTAKE TOO *
> 
> 
> LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :howdy:Why thank-you Madlyttc!....that is one:amartass:I will be proud to wear!:smug: :rofl::rofl::rofl:....You girls crack me up....Sooooo glad I joined this thread:hugs::friends:
> 
> 
> Yay Lindseyanne....You could be joining Madly and I in the tww....more people to lead astray....I'm lurvin it!:winkwink::rofl:Click to expand...

i am still ot sure of ov lol im very pessimistic as my cycles been so screewed this time first the thrush then the bv then more thrush from the antibiotics lol no wonder i havent ovd :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Oh Babe....I come with PMA....A friend of mine on here had suffered similar problems in one of her cycles and....it turned out to be her lucky one....she's just had a baby boy:happydance:....I forbid you to think you're out before miss eggy has even been released...:trouble:....:lol::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Oh Babe....I come with PMA....A friend of mine on here had suffered similar problems in one of her cycles and....it turned out to be her lucky one....she's just had a baby boy:happydance:....I forbid you to think you're out before miss eggy has even been released...:trouble:....:lol::hugs:

i have some faith still in this cycle but scared to have it if that makes sence lol we thought id ovd etc ages ago as had all preg symptoms but just neg test after neg test so gave up and now this lol


----------



## WelshRose

I'm really not trying to talk you into peeing on another test but when was the last time that you done an hpt? xx


----------



## snl41296

I think gail is wrong for me and so is jenny 
cheri22 said : 

Gail ~ conception I pick up August, very early on in August even possibly late July (i AM DUE due august 3rd I just tested and its a :bfn: 

Jenny ~ BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July

Cheri22 ~ They show you guys having a little boy and they relate him to AUGUST so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

Sandra is the only one that said oct/nov :shrug:

oh well :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I'm really not trying to talk you into peeing on another test but when was the last time that you done an hpt? xx

ermmmm a week ago i think cant really remember lol havent any tests anyways lol


----------



## purplerain33

Does anyone know what sandras waiting time is now? Just i have orderd another reading on thursday? thanks


----------



## faerieprozac

WelshRose said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Definately looks good to me hun...can't wait for you to poas tomorrow morning now:lol:
> 
> *
> 1ST PRIZE GOES TO WELSHROSE FOR HER SERIOUS CASE OF POAS ADDICTION AND FOR ENCOURAGING OTHERS TO PARTAKE TOO *
> 
> 
> LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :howdy:Why thank-you Madlyttc!....that is one:amartass:I will be proud to wear!:smug: :rofl::rofl::rofl:....You girls crack me up....Sooooo glad I joined this thread:hugs::friends:
> 
> 
> Yay Lindseyanne....You could be joining Madly and I in the tww....more people to lead astray....I'm lurvin it!:winkwink::rofl:Click to expand...

Hey me also! I'm due the 17th :D


----------



## WelshRose

Madly hun...you would be impressed with me it's taking a lot of willpower to not shout a certain word at Lindsey....:winkwink:

Lindsey...you guess what I'd be doing....that cm you described can also be an early pg symptom.....and some people don't show up :bfp: until after the witch is due:hugs:

Snl....Hi Hun....don't give up just yet....I'd leave it a couple of days maybe until the 
3rd....(WelshRose is truly a reformed character!:lol:) Sending lots of :dust: and PMA :hugs:

Faerie...Sorry sweets I didn't see you there....here's hoping we're all dancing round drinking virtual :wine: in a couple of weeks time!:hugs:

Purplerain...I'd be interested to hear the answer hun...I bought one from her yesterday...:shrug::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Madly hun...you would be impressed with me it's taking a lot of willpower to not shout a certain word at Lindsey....:winkwink:
> 
> Lindsey...you guess what I'd be doing....that cm you described can also be an early pg symptom.....and some people don't show up :bfp: until after the witch is due:hugs:
> 
> Snl....Hi Hun....don't give up just yet....I'd leave it a couple of days maybe until the
> 3rd....(WelshRose is truly a reformed character!:lol:) Sending lots of :dust: and PMA :hugs:

definatly wouldnt be early preg lol my cycle is normaly 36 days ish and now 70 what ever i am lol if it was preg it would of showed up when we testsed last i kow im either oving or about to come on af as have a cramppy feeling


----------



## WelshRose

Ok Hun...I'm hoping for O for you:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Ok Hun...I'm hoping for O for you:hugs:

im not fussed on what it is atm as long as the cycle ends lol
or doesnt end but has a reason for it:haha::haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well..... Sandra was wrong.... No July :bfp: here! CD 1 for me! That sucks! All that time, effort and money down the toilet! FUCK! I hate this! 
Maybe it was meant for us to enjoy our grandchildren instead of one of our own. That would be fine with me, but it doesn't make it any less painful.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:kiss: Ladies

You crack my up WelshRose :rofl: dont go getting all reformed on us now :haha:

Linds hon I really hope this is def ov for you......yikes 74 days are you going to see your Dr soon if nthing transpires :shrug:

I love the idea of virtual :wine: only can you make mine a vodka and lemonade cause I havent been able to drink wine since our staff xmas party at work when I was ill for about a week afterwards cause I over over overindulged :drunk: hey come to think of it linds those :drunk::sex: may have just done the trick :yipee:

Faerie I am testing just slightly earlier on 15th if :af: along with WelshRose who I am sure will have already poas several times already :laugh2:

I love this thread too :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> Well..... Sandra was wrong.... No July :bfp: here! CD 1 for me! That sucks! All that time, effort and money down the toilet! FUCK! I hate this!
> Maybe it was meant for us to enjoy our grandchildren instead of one of our own. That would be fine with me, but it doesn't make it any less painful.


:hugs: hon I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :kiss: Ladies
> 
> You crack my up WelshRose :rofl: dont go getting all reformed on us now :haha:
> 
> Linds hon I really hope this is def ov for you......yikes 74 days are you going to see your Dr soon if nthing transpires :shrug:
> 
> I love the idea of virtual :wine: only can you make mine a vodka and lemonade cause I havent been able to drink wine since our staff xmas party at work when I was ill for about a week afterwards cause I over over overindulged :drunk: hey come to think of it linds those :drunk::sex: may have just done the trick :yipee:
> 
> Faerie I am testing just slightly earlier on 15th if :af: along with WelshRose who I am sure will have already poas several times already :laugh2:
> 
> I love this thread too :happydance:

yeh but they wont do anything for me they will jsut say the usual come back in 6 months really pees me off they dont help me


----------



## WelshRose

I'm so sorry Jonnanne...have you had any other readings done....any in the future to look forward to? Congratulations hun on becoming a nanny thou:yipee::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Madly...A vodka lemonade it shall be hun....:flower:
And after all this time I think ttc has stolen any logical, rational or even sensible part that may have been there....reformed....I seriously doubt it...sounded good thou:haha:
:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon if nothing transpires I really think you and ben need to go to Drs together and put your foot down....maybe the dr can give you something to bring on af at least! :thumbup:

WelshRose your a gem and you are keeping my spirits high right now :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon if nothing transpires I really think you and ben need to go to Drs together and put your foot down....maybe the dr can give you something to bring on af at least! :thumbup:
> 
> WelshRose your a gem and you are keeping my spirits high right now :hugs::kiss::hugs:

we have tried hun tbh have given up with them they do not listen i think it may be my age they dont see why we are so worried but we have been trying a year now with at least one chem so he would rather pay money and take me to a clinic near his mum in germany for it


----------



## WelshRose

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon if nothing transpires I really think you and ben need to go to Drs together and put your foot down....maybe the dr can give you something to bring on af at least!

That is a good piece of advice hun:hugs: Hope it all becomes clearer soon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

me thinks this may just be ov ive got twinges in the area where my ovarys are:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

In a way I hope it is OV linds... and you do catch it, then at least four of us would be getting bfps in the same week or so :D how awesome would that be


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> In a way I hope it is OV linds... and you do catch it, then at least four of us would be getting bfps in the same week or so :D how awesome would that be

would be bloody amazing lol im not giving up until i ov get a bfp or the witch comes then onto another cycle


----------



## WelshRose

I'm liking the way you're thinking Faerie...Mystical Bump Buddies:thumbup:

Lindsey...Goodluck sweets:hugs:

I've just been googling to try and find out how much before Ov oestrogen levels surge that can give you sore nipples...anyone know???
I have sore nipples...really hoping that my ovaries get they're butts in gear:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im oving late doesnt mean i wont get my baby i WILL get my baby and if not this cycle then next what ever way i WILL be preg by the time christmas comes


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girlies:wave:
Hope everyone is ok today:hugs:

Madly...any tww symptoms that we can get excited about?:winkwink::hugs:

Lindsey...hope you managed to get your man last night sweets....looking forward to talking lines:lol::hugs:

Faerie...how are you feeling today sweets....A bit better I hope:hugs:

Snl....morning sweets....have you resisted the urge to poas this morning? Hope you're looking at two lovely pink lines in the next few days:hugs:

Has anyone heard from Frogger I see from her signature that she's 14dpo today....wonder if she's poas yet....good luck sweetie and could you add me to the front page?:hugs:

Morning to everyone else that I haven't met/mentioned....looking forward to getting to know everyone:hugs:

AFM....we didn't bd last night as DH had to get up really early this morning for work and I must be honest I felt a bit dissappointed at my disappearing LH line and creamy cm...even thou I had O cramps and sore nipples. This morning thou the temp has dipped a little (like my chart when we conceived Lil Bean back in Nov'08), and my oestrogen line has got lots lighter and the LH line is on the way back in...:yipee:.....now just to do something exhaustive with my gorgeous Pickle so he's in bed early:winkwink::haha:

Right then gorgeous ladies....I'm off to get breakfast for my wee lil man cos "Mum....I'm S-t-a-r-v-i-n-g!"....catch you all later...have a good day:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning WelshRose,

Trying my best not to SS :haha: but have on and off cramping, lower back pain and did have sore (.)(.) and heartburn.....nothing spectacular right now :dohh: Any SS your way :shrug:

I am at work right now and theres other stuff I should be doing but cant be bothered....I am off on my training course in half hour so just killing time and thought bnb and you Ladies would be the perfect place!

How are you today Linds and faerieprozac :shrug: 

Have a great day everyone and I will be back `here` on this thread this eve :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all nope dodnt manage to dtd last night wasnt erm wet enough and then tried to use lube but put too much on so got ver slipper that couldnt sta in lol


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm very hopeful this is our month! I just began O ing- as i just found watery cm last night, so we are doing the deed every night for a few nights to make sure we get the job done. Really really really wanting this to be the month, and wanting to be pregs by christmas.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got annother high today on the cbfm


----------



## snl41296

so my preditions were indeed wrong. AF full on this AM when I woke.. heavy like always the first day then light the next few days... CD 1 I am on again and onto cycle #5 :cry: :cry: :cry: cried all day yesterday because I know my body too well. my temps dropped so bad I knew she was on her way


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snl41296 said:


> so my preditions were indeed wrong. AF full on this AM when I woke.. heavy like always the first day then light the next few days... CD 1 I am on again and onto cycle #5 :cry: :cry: :cry: cried all day yesterday because I know my body too well. my temps dropped so bad I knew she was on her way

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

Sorry to butt in :)

I was wondering if Gail has predicted correctly for any of you?

I have received mine today from her:

She said:

Conception Aug/Sept 2010, boy. 
Conception Oct 2013, girl.
Conception May 2015, girl.

Jenny said:

BFP August from July cycle, boy.

Thanks

x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

fairy_gem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to butt in :)
> 
> I was wondering if Gail has predicted correctly for any of you?
> 
> I have received mine today from her:
> 
> She said:
> 
> Conception Aug/Sept 2010, boy.
> Conception Oct 2013, girl.
> Conception May 2015, girl.
> 
> Jenny said:
> 
> BFP August from July cycle, boy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

so far for me nopes non have been right


----------



## purplerain33

sandra has a note on her web site saying that she is not doing the conception readings and if you buy one you will be refunded.

I bought one last wednsday do you think i will still get mine?


----------



## Kapow

snl41296 said:


> so my preditions were indeed wrong. AF full on this AM when I woke.. heavy like always the first day then light the next few days... CD 1 I am on again and onto cycle #5 :cry: :cry: :cry: cried all day yesterday because I know my body too well. my temps dropped so bad I knew she was on her way

So sorry to hear that. :hugs:
xx


----------



## fairy_gem

Lindseyanne - Thanks for replying. Sorry yours haven't been right. x

Purplerain - Oh no, i brought one last week too, i hope we still get them. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :kiss:

:dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:

With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:

fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:

Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:

Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> :dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:
> 
> With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:
> 
> fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:
> 
> Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:

thankls hun we are tonight have been having crampy stabbing feeling all day ion my lower tum so hoping its a good sign lol gonna have some wine tonight too lol


----------



## fairy_gem

madlyttc - Thanks hun. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> :dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:
> 
> With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:
> 
> fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:
> 
> Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:
> 
> thankls hun we are tonight have been having crampy stabbing feeling all day ion my lower tum so hoping its a good sign lol gonna have some wine tonight too lolClick to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo:

:drunk::sex::yipee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you fairy_gem :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> :dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:
> 
> With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:
> 
> fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:
> 
> Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:
> 
> thankls hun we are tonight have been having crampy stabbing feeling all day ion my lower tum so hoping its a good sign lol gonna have some wine tonight too lolClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :drunk::sex::yipee:Click to expand...

on my second spritser now lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> :dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:
> 
> With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:
> 
> fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:
> 
> Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:
> 
> thankls hun we are tonight have been having crampy stabbing feeling all day ion my lower tum so hoping its a good sign lol gonna have some wine tonight too lolClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :drunk::sex::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> on my second spritser now lolClick to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo: you go catch that eggy girl :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> :dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:
> 
> With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:
> 
> fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:
> 
> Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:
> 
> thankls hun we are tonight have been having crampy stabbing feeling all day ion my lower tum so hoping its a good sign lol gonna have some wine tonight too lolClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :drunk::sex::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> on my second spritser now lolClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: you go catch that eggy girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

i wsill :thumbup::happydance::sex::sex::sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies :kiss:
> 
> :dohh: linds hon so sorry last night ummmmmmm....didnt go to plan but make sure you :sex: today if you got that high :happydance:
> 
> With you on that one DaretoDream.....preggers by xmas yesssssssssss please :thumbup: you too snl  so sorry the olde :witch: b***h landed :hugs:
> 
> fairygem hon I had a gail prediction and she predicted correct for me I got my :bfp: last cycle although unfortunately we had a loss :angel:.....bizarely though she never gave a month of birth only put `2011 birth` I am left wondering if she knew about our early m/c :shrug:
> 
> Purplerainhon I would prob email and ask her if she is fulfilling those already ordered? :thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I have had lower backache, neckache and some cramping today.....but feels bizarely different to other cycles including last months :shrug: I am thinking its cause I know I am `out` and am ok with it :thumbup: we have hardly :sex: so chances are def low......I feel bloody brilliant right now though :wohoo:
> 
> thankls hun we are tonight have been having crampy stabbing feeling all day ion my lower tum so hoping its a good sign lol gonna have some wine tonight too lolClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :drunk::sex::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> on my second spritser now lolClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: you go catch that eggy girl :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i wsill :thumbup::happydance::sex::sex::sex::spermy::dust:Click to expand...

right back atcha hon......ps could you feed me some of that :wine: I have none in the house and maybe just maybe it might encourage DH to get frisky this eve :shrug: I mean I dont even want to :sex: in the aid of TTC I am just damn horny :rofl:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies. 

My cold won't go away, my throat is so so so sore and during the day my nose is fine, but come 8pm and i'm constantly blowing it :( Probably won't DTD tonight, but tomorrow we're sending our princess to her mamas, we're going for an anniversary meal/cinema/drink and then theres a bottle of wine in the fridge for when we get home. Think I'm just past ovulation, but it won't hurt. I'm just so happy we're together and I love him so much :D 

I'm still hoping my gail and sandra are right, however, if they are wrong and AF does show her UGLY face this month, I'm excited to be going to the doctors who have already said when it gets to a year, we can start tests :D So I will be able to figure out it we do have any problems and then work on sorting them out. 

As I'm writing this, my left boob is aching, like, only just started - ovulation related or post ovulation related? Hmmmmm And so the SS begins :D 

I love you alllllll


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> My cold won't go away, my throat is so so so sore and during the day my nose is fine, but come 8pm and i'm constantly blowing it :( Probably won't DTD tonight, but tomorrow we're sending our princess to her mamas, we're going for an anniversary meal/cinema/drink and then theres a bottle of wine in the fridge for when we get home. Think I'm just past ovulation, but it won't hurt. I'm just so happy we're together and I love him so much :D
> 
> I'm still hoping my gail and sandra are right, however, if they are wrong and AF does show her UGLY face this month, I'm excited to be going to the doctors who have already said when it gets to a year, we can start tests :D So I will be able to figure out it we do have any problems and then work on sorting them out.
> 
> As I'm writing this, my left boob is aching, like, only just started - ovulation related or post ovulation related? Hmmmmm And so the SS begins :D
> 
> I love you alllllll

:hugs:so sorry your feeling pants hon :kiss: hope you feel better soon and hope you have an amazing anniversary.....I know what you mean about been happy you are together and loving him so much, I feel so much like that about DH :happydance:

Praying those symptons are good hon, I wanna see one (or more!) of the ladies I actually know get a bfp this cycle....so many new ttcers in such a short space of time :wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, sorry that the first page hasn't been updated I'm waiting on a lovely lady that did it all in the chart forum and waiting to get the link for me to add it and then I will get everyone added and updated...:thumbup:

well for me I'm just so gutted :cry: got another :bfn: again today I am soooo down about it...I thought that the real green witch would be spot on with it she told me that I would be finding out my :bfp: in around 9 weeks and that was back on june 6th so around august 8th is around the 9 weeks mark I feel kinda crampy and my boobs are really sore...but the test shows negative...:cry: and I try and try to keep my chin up and think positive about gail & sandra's & amber's readings for september this year I know its next month but feels like its going to be forever...and then I think oh gosh what if they are wrong...:cry: sorry ladies dont' mean to vent....

anyways hope your all doing great has anyone else gotten a :bfp: yet ?? sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, sorry that the first page hasn't been updated I'm waiting on a lovely lady that did it all in the chart forum and waiting to get the link for me to add it and then I will get everyone added and updated...:thumbup:
> 
> well for me I'm just so gutted :cry: got another :bfn: again today I am soooo down about it...I thought that the real green witch would be spot on with it she told me that I would be finding out my :bfp: in around 9 weeks and that was back on june 6th so around august 8th is around the 9 weeks mark I feel kinda crampy and my boobs are really sore...but the test shows negative...:cry: and I try and try to keep my chin up and think positive about gail & sandra's & amber's readings for september this year I know its next month but feels like its going to be forever...and then I think oh gosh what if they are wrong...:cry: sorry ladies dont' mean to vent....
> 
> anyways hope your all doing great has anyone else gotten a :bfp: yet ?? sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hugs: Hi Frogger hon :hugs:

Sorry your feeling so down....remember your not out until the olde witch arrives :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## fairy_gem

Morning Lindsey :)

Jenny: BFP in August 2010 from July cycle, boy.
Gail: Conceive late August/September 2010, boy. Also: Conceive Oct 2013, girl. Conceive May 2015, girl.
Cheri22: Reading due 17th Aug.
Sandra: Reading due in 2wks.
Brooke: Reading due in 10 days.
Ruby: BFP/conceive Aug '10 or give birth Aug '11, girl. Also: BFP/conceive Oct 2014 or give birth in Oct 2015, boy. BFP/conceive April 2020, boy. 

These are mine so far :)

x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 76 and yet another high on the cbfm:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it was only a very flying visit this am! I was waiting for my colleague to arrive to go to our training course and thought I would take advantage and have a quick lurk :happydance: My course was really really good....I didnt learn much I didnt know/hadnt heard about but it sharped my mind to a lot of things that make more sense now where my position/place of work is concerned iykwim :thumbup:

SS wise.....I have had constipation (sorry tmi coming up!) but I managed to go to the loo and feel a little better :thumbup: (.)(.) ache and cramping are my only other symptons but are ever present so :shrug:......No :sex: last night, DH seems to have a issue at the minute and doesnt want to :sex:.....honestly I well and truly have given up on that one :dohh:

How are you Ladies?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry it was only a very flying visit this am! I was waiting for my colleague to arrive to go to our training course and thought I would take advantage and have a quick lurk :happydance: My course was really really good....I didnt learn much I didnt know/hadnt heard about but it sharped my mind to a lot of things that make more sense now where my position/place of work is concerned iykwim :thumbup:
> 
> SS wise.....I have had constipation (sorry tmi coming up!) but I managed to go to the loo and feel a little better :thumbup: (.)(.) ache and cramping are my only other symptons but are ever present so :shrug:......No :sex: last night, DH seems to have a issue at the minute and doesnt want to :sex:.....honestly I well and truly have given up on that one :dohh:
> 
> How are you Ladies?

symptoms are sounding good:thumbup: i have cramps and as i had a high on the cbfm again i highlly doubt it will be af:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry it was only a very flying visit this am! I was waiting for my colleague to arrive to go to our training course and thought I would take advantage and have a quick lurk :happydance: My course was really really good....I didnt learn much I didnt know/hadnt heard about but it sharped my mind to a lot of things that make more sense now where my position/place of work is concerned iykwim :thumbup:
> 
> SS wise.....I have had constipation (sorry tmi coming up!) but I managed to go to the loo and feel a little better :thumbup: (.)(.) ache and cramping are my only other symptons but are ever present so :shrug:......No :sex: last night, DH seems to have a issue at the minute and doesnt want to :sex:.....honestly I well and truly have given up on that one :dohh:
> 
> How are you Ladies?
> 
> symptoms are sounding good:thumbup: i have cramps and as i had a high on the cbfm again i highlly doubt it will be af:happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance:: yeah hon here`s hoping you catch that eggy, shes been a long time coming :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry it was only a very flying visit this am! I was waiting for my colleague to arrive to go to our training course and thought I would take advantage and have a quick lurk :happydance: My course was really really good....I didnt learn much I didnt know/hadnt heard about but it sharped my mind to a lot of things that make more sense now where my position/place of work is concerned iykwim :thumbup:
> 
> SS wise.....I have had constipation (sorry tmi coming up!) but I managed to go to the loo and feel a little better :thumbup: (.)(.) ache and cramping are my only other symptons but are ever present so :shrug:......No :sex: last night, DH seems to have a issue at the minute and doesnt want to :sex:.....honestly I well and truly have given up on that one :dohh:
> 
> How are you Ladies?
> 
> symptoms are sounding good:thumbup: i have cramps and as i had a high on the cbfm again i highlly doubt it will be af:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:: yeah hon here`s hoping you catch that eggy, shes been a long time coming :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: umins defo going on its quite sore lol feels like af but know it cant be


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry it was only a very flying visit this am! I was waiting for my colleague to arrive to go to our training course and thought I would take advantage and have a quick lurk :happydance: My course was really really good....I didnt learn much I didnt know/hadnt heard about but it sharped my mind to a lot of things that make more sense now where my position/place of work is concerned iykwim :thumbup:
> 
> SS wise.....I have had constipation (sorry tmi coming up!) but I managed to go to the loo and feel a little better :thumbup: (.)(.) ache and cramping are my only other symptons but are ever present so :shrug:......No :sex: last night, DH seems to have a issue at the minute and doesnt want to :sex:.....honestly I well and truly have given up on that one :dohh:
> 
> How are you Ladies?
> 
> symptoms are sounding good:thumbup: i have cramps and as i had a high on the cbfm again i highlly doubt it will be af:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:: yeah hon here`s hoping you catch that eggy, shes been a long time coming :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: umins defo going on its quite sore lol feels like af but know it cant beClick to expand...

I hate it when our bodies play tricks on us :wacko:


----------



## Jrie1

Hey Ladies... Update!

Sandra Predicted BFP January 2011/Girl:thumbup:
Gail Predicted BFP January 2011/Boy and June 2013/Girl
Jenny Predicted BFP August 2010/Boy- Already Wrong Didnt see DH during OV:nope:
Cheri22- Still Waiting/Reading due August 18

IM HOPING CHERI MATCHES FOR MY BFP WITH MY BABYGIRL IN JANUARY 2011


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Jrie1 said:


> Hey Ladies... Update!
> 
> Sandra Predicted BFP January 2011/Girl:thumbup:
> Gail Predicted BFP January 2011/Boy and June 2013/Girl
> Jenny Predicted BFP August 2010/Boy- Already Wrong Didnt see DH during OV:nope:
> Cheri22- Still Waiting/Reading due August 18
> 
> IM HOPING CHERI MATCHES FOR MY BFP WITH MY BABYGIRL IN JANUARY 2011

:thumbup: good luck hon :hugs:


----------



## Jrie1

MADLYTTC said:


> Jrie1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies... Update!
> 
> Sandra Predicted BFP January 2011/Girl:thumbup:
> Gail Predicted BFP January 2011/Boy and June 2013/Girl
> Jenny Predicted BFP August 2010/Boy- Already Wrong Didnt see DH during OV:nope:
> Cheri22- Still Waiting/Reading due August 18
> 
> IM HOPING CHERI MATCHES FOR MY BFP WITH MY BABYGIRL IN JANUARY 2011
> 
> :thumbup: good luck hon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

woohoo!!!! thanks to sienna she had made the chart for us...and it looks awesome.....hope you all like it and if there is anything that needs to be changed please let me know....ALSO ladies there is a bar at the top of each chart you can click on to make it bigger to read it better....love it love it....woohoo!!! so happy with it Sienna



Thank you Sienna :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi girls, Sandra just got back to me- predicting a bfp in september- and a baby boy born in April! He will be very sensitive. 

So, all THREE say a boy. And it's within this time frame. So i'm hoping that i'm right about Oing right now. 

I have serious cramps- assuming that they are O cramps. They are serious right now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> woohoo!!!! thanks to sienna she had made the chart for us...and it looks awesome.....hope you all like it and if there is anything that needs to be changed please let me know....ALSO ladies there is a bar at the top of each chart you can click on to make it bigger to read it better....love it love it....woohoo!!! so happy with it Sienna
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sienna :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hey frogger off to have a serious look :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DaretoDream said:


> Hi girls, Sandra just got back to me- predicting a bfp in september- and a baby boy born in April! He will be very sensitive.
> 
> So, all THREE say a boy. And it's within this time frame. So i'm hoping that i'm right about Oing right now.
> 
> I have serious cramps- assuming that they are O cramps. They are serious right now.

:happydance: goodluck hon....go get :sex:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Looks FABULOUS Frogger, THANK YOU Sienna :kiss:

Frogger hon I think a few things may need changing for me:

Gail and Sandra both predicted July for my BFP they were both correct although I had an early m/c.....but right none the less :thumbup: So I thought that just for statistics etc it should be logged as correct cause they were.....I also have an inkling Gail knew or had a feeling about my early m/c cause she didnt stipulate a month of birth in my reading and simply put `2011 birth` :shrug:

Sandra has since done me a 6 mth overview reading and has predicted me aug/sept for my bfp (so this cycle or next!) So please could you change my prediction to this on those new fabulous charts :thumbup:

Serendipty and Jenny both predict this cycle along with Sandra...........so :shrug: I dont know if and when I ov this cycle and I have the `out` feeling and also feeling like I `am not bothered either` feeling cause I am certain we havent :sex: enough at all so not because I dont have faith in my readings but because I know we have hardly bothered TTC this cycle I dont hold much hope on them being right :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:

:hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...

so sick of it i know they say 50% of women get it again after the first lot but i was hoping i wasnt that 50% lol means another trip to the docs what im dreading and more antibiotics that made me feel so ill:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so sick of it i know they say 50% of women get it again after the first lot but i was hoping i wasnt that 50% lol means another trip to the docs what im dreading and more antibiotics that made me feel so ill:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I would tell your Dr the antibiotics didnt agree with you and see if something else can be given, so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so sick of it i know they say 50% of women get it again after the first lot but i was hoping i wasnt that 50% lol means another trip to the docs what im dreading and more antibiotics that made me feel so ill:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I would tell your Dr the antibiotics didnt agree with you and see if something else can be given, so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...

have to get an apointment first it crazy tryna get appointments at my surgery im wondering if this is maybe why no af for me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so sick of it i know they say 50% of women get it again after the first lot but i was hoping i wasnt that 50% lol means another trip to the docs what im dreading and more antibiotics that made me feel so ill:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I would tell your Dr the antibiotics didnt agree with you and see if something else can be given, so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have to get an apointment first it crazy tryna get appointments at my surgery im wondering if this is maybe why no af for meClick to expand...

:shrug: Sorry hon dont know much about bv never had it can it cause AF it bugger off :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so sick of it i know they say 50% of women get it again after the first lot but i was hoping i wasnt that 50% lol means another trip to the docs what im dreading and more antibiotics that made me feel so ill:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I would tell your Dr the antibiotics didnt agree with you and see if something else can be given, so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have to get an apointment first it crazy tryna get appointments at my surgery im wondering if this is maybe why no af for meClick to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Sorry hon dont know much about bv never had it can it cause AF it bugger off :shrug:Click to expand...

im not sure lol but just had a smell lol and its gone again so we are gonna TRY bd tonight then get docs tomoz for antibiotics


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all didnt get to dtd last night and dont think we will for a while now that stupid bv is back:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so sick of it i know they say 50% of women get it again after the first lot but i was hoping i wasnt that 50% lol means another trip to the docs what im dreading and more antibiotics that made me feel so ill:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I would tell your Dr the antibiotics didnt agree with you and see if something else can be given, so sorry hon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> have to get an apointment first it crazy tryna get appointments at my surgery im wondering if this is maybe why no af for meClick to expand...
> 
> :shrug: Sorry hon dont know much about bv never had it can it cause AF it bugger off :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure lol but just had a smell lol and its gone again so we are gonna TRY bd tonight then get docs tomoz for antibioticsClick to expand...

:happydance:..........go girl!


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds, I thought I had it t'other day after BD... I mean, like, there was a bit of a smell, but not as bad as when I did have BV, so I'm hoping it was just that 'sex' smell... lol. Hope it isn't BV for you darling. From what I know, it can't cause any problems with AF :/ 

So I still have this uber horrible cold, it got a little better, and because we went out for anniversary, and I've been trying to relax this month, we had a bottle of wine and when I drink I generally smoke, so I smoked a little as well, meaning when I got up this morning my cold was worse :( But I'm SO emotional. I was upset about being ill this morning and not being able to DTD and I was crying about it even though he was perfectly fine about it, I've got home from work and we had a little disagreement and I ended up again in floods of tears. I hope this is good and not just that AF is due next week. Also, I'm achey all over today, but this could easily be the cold. Working out when I MAY have Oved, I'm either 5dpo or 2 dpo... lol. 

I hope you're all well. Sandra/Gail and various others have predicted so many of us with this cycle, it's mad. But it's nice knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds, I thought I had it t'other day after BD... I mean, like, there was a bit of a smell, but not as bad as when I did have BV, so I'm hoping it was just that 'sex' smell... lol. Hope it isn't BV for you darling. From what I know, it can't cause any problems with AF :/
> 
> So I still have this uber horrible cold, it got a little better, and because we went out for anniversary, and I've been trying to relax this month, we had a bottle of wine and when I drink I generally smoke, so I smoked a little as well, meaning when I got up this morning my cold was worse :( But I'm SO emotional. I was upset about being ill this morning and not being able to DTD and I was crying about it even though he was perfectly fine about it, I've got home from work and we had a little disagreement and I ended up again in floods of tears. I hope this is good and not just that AF is due next week. Also, I'm achey all over today, but this could easily be the cold. Working out when I MAY have Oved, I'm either 5dpo or 2 dpo... lol.
> 
> I hope you're all well. Sandra/Gail and various others have predicted so many of us with this cycle, it's mad. But it's nice knowing I'm not alone.

thanks hun the smell isnt there atm but they say sex effects it so we shall see lol not that we having any tonight i really not feeling up to it not feeling well neither is ben i cant stop sneezing throat is killing and just feel ergh:(


----------



## faerieprozac

That's how I am, it's horrible, I can't believe I've got a cold in the summer. :| It's not a nice one eaither, I feel totally drained. Hope you feel better hun.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs: so sorry your both feeling pants :kiss:

I think I have so far escaped the lurgy but only down to the amount of vit c I have been comsuming.....I have been eating oranges by the bucketlaod infact I think I have an addiction to them :haha: I think I may be 10dpo today IF I ov when I thought I did :shrug: I am still feel the PMA and not really feeling like I will be too down if the olde witch arrives this cycle, which in my eye is good right now cause I was getting myself far far too stressed out :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

how are you all doing?...I went and looked at Gails website and there is ANOTHER lady that got her :bfp: when Gail perdicted...:happydance: and also on babycenter another lady got her :bfp: when Gail perdicted so that is giving me hope again I was kinda feeling really down...

About the chart on the first page I will get it updated...:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got my 5th high ont he cbfm:wacko:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Madly, so sorry to hear that -- Big hugs to you

I consulted 6 psychics.... 3 have been wrong so far: Jenny, Gail and Serendipty


----------



## Nvr2Late

lindseyanne said:


> just got my 5th high ont he cbfm:wacko:

5th high?? How frustrating! Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

All my psychics were wrong. I just believe in me now x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But what gives me great confidence is that Katie Price still hasn't conceived. haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> But what gives me great confidence is that Katie Price still hasn't conceived. haha

MissyMooMoo girl I missed you :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww ty madly. I missed you too. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nvr2Late said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just got my 5th high ont he cbfm:wacko:
> 
> 5th high?? How frustrating! Any ideas what's going on?Click to expand...

i just have very messed up cycles and this mth has been the worst but whilst i have them high im gonna catch the spermans im not out until i bleed


----------



## faerieprozac

Cold is still awful, and I am so tired today. 

BUT on the upside - I have just won a YEAR SUPPLY of dairy ice cream :D Hahaha... lets hope if I do get pregnant I don't go off ice cream :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> Cold is still awful, and I am so tired today.
> 
> BUT on the upside - I have just won a YEAR SUPPLY of dairy ice cream :D Hahaha... lets hope if I do get pregnant I don't go off ice cream :D


:hugs::kiss::hugs:

hey its great about the ice-cream prize hon :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Cold is still awful, and I am so tired today.
> 
> BUT on the upside - I have just won a YEAR SUPPLY of dairy ice cream :D Hahaha... lets hope if I do get pregnant I don't go off ice cream :D

hehe you just made me laugh big time x


----------



## sequeena

I'm not sure how to go about this and I'm not sure I even believe in this stuff... but I am desperate. I've had 2 mcs and it's getting to the point where I'm thinking I'll never get a sticky bean :cry:

Can someone make a prediction for me? Please?


----------



## DaretoDream

sequeena said:


> I'm not sure how to go about this and I'm not sure I even believe in this stuff... but I am desperate. I've had 2 mcs and it's getting to the point where I'm thinking I'll never get a sticky bean :cry:
> 
> Can someone make a prediction for me? Please?

you have to pay a psychic. they don't do them here. You have to go to the site and pay someone to do it.


----------



## sequeena

DaretoDream said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to go about this and I'm not sure I even believe in this stuff... but I am desperate. I've had 2 mcs and it's getting to the point where I'm thinking I'll never get a sticky bean :cry:
> 
> Can someone make a prediction for me? Please?
> 
> you have to pay a psychic. they don't do them here. You have to go to the site and pay someone to do it.Click to expand...

Oh thank you I didn't realise this :blush: :haha:
I will look into it :flower:


----------



## snl41296

sequeena said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to go about this and I'm not sure I even believe in this stuff... but I am desperate. I've had 2 mcs and it's getting to the point where I'm thinking I'll never get a sticky bean :cry:
> 
> Can someone make a prediction for me? Please?
> 
> you have to pay a psychic. they don't do them here. You have to go to the site and pay someone to do it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you I didn't realise this :blush: :haha:
> I will look into it :flower:Click to expand...

just be careful I did 4 and 3 girls were wrong :cry:


----------



## sequeena

snl41296 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to go about this and I'm not sure I even believe in this stuff... but I am desperate. I've had 2 mcs and it's getting to the point where I'm thinking I'll never get a sticky bean :cry:
> 
> Can someone make a prediction for me? Please?
> 
> you have to pay a psychic. they don't do them here. You have to go to the site and pay someone to do it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you I didn't realise this :blush: :haha:
> I will look into it :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> just be careful I did 4 and 3 girls were wrong :cry:Click to expand...

Oh dear :( Who would you say was the most accurate?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok so I thought for a PMA boost :happydance: I would re-read all of my baby predictions and decifer who predicted what month I would get my :bfp:

So here goes:

*July: *Sandra, Gail and my local reader Diane *(All were correct as I did get my  but unfortunately we had an )

**August:* Sandra, Gail, Jenny, Anne-Marie and Diane *(This is my current cycle  11th August and I plan on  on the 13th)*

*September:* Sandra, Amber and Anne-Marie  *(Next cyle  I dont get this far but if I do!)*


*Janaury:* Mary *(I really hope not )*


I have also had *TWO* spells cast by The Real Green Witch on *13th May *and *19th May* and another spell cast by Mia-Angel on *21st June*


----------



## DCJ24

I had a reading done by jenny yesterday. She predicted a girl due at the of March.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how do you get a free reading off cheri xxx


----------



## happilytrying

*Hey ladies just wanted everyone to know that Gail was wrong about my July conception. Hopefully the others are right about August. Jennifer is incorrect as well because my BFP was to be in July according to her.*


----------



## DaretoDream

You can't do these things and be serious about it. They're for FUN. They don't even know you. And i just did it for fun. And if you do it seriously, you'll just be let down.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I do see it as fun hon if your post was including me! As I posted a PMA BOOST!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies

Morning hon :hugs:

Feeling a little down today :cry:

Hows you :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies
> 
> Morning hon :hugs:
> 
> Feeling a little down today :cry:
> 
> Hows you :shrug:Click to expand...

not too bad still no idea where i stand got yet another high today so thats my 7th high


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I did the baking soda thingy today girls:thumbup:. It burnt a bit but not too bad. Then after an hour I put in some pre-seed and doing the deep in about 5 mins. I got my 2nd LH Surge on OPK and my first Peak on my CBFM so all should go well and if it doesn't then theres always many other months. 

Sorry your down madly. I hope you're feeling better now x

:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I did the baking soda thingy today girls:thumbup:. It burnt a bit but not too bad. Then after an hour I put in some pre-seed and doing the deep in about 5 mins. I got my 2nd LH Surge on OPK and my first Peak on my CBFM so all should go well and if it doesn't then theres always many other months.
> 
> Sorry your down madly. I hope you're feeling better now x
> 
> :flower:

baking soda?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah its good to get the ph level to 7 or 8 so it is more sperm friendly. Thats how Mamamix got pregnant. On her 7th cycle she did the baking soda finger and wam! She was pregnant, so I decided why not. 

What you do is you wet your finger in water up to the knuckle then you dip your finger into the baking soda up to the knuckle and then you push it up your vagina opening the lips so that it doesnt get on the lips and you must not touch your cervix or that will burn. Then you leave it in 1 hour before bd and it should make your ph level higher. They do say it makes a boy but I haven't done it for that I just want a baby! haha Any will do x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah its good to get the ph level to 7 or 8 so it is more sperm friendly. Thats how Mamamix got pregnant. On her 7th cycle she did the baking soda finger and wam! She was pregnant, so I decided why not.
> 
> What you do is you wet your finger in water up to the knuckle then you dip your finger into the baking soda up to the knuckle and then you push it up your vagina opening the lips so that it doesnt get on the lips and you must not touch your cervix or that will burn. Then you leave it in 1 hour before bd and it should make your ph level higher. They do say it makes a boy but I haven't done it for that I just want a baby! haha Any will do x

Thanks Missymoomoo not feeling too bad now....I want a :baby: so badly I feel like its never going to happen especially when today it is exactly 4 wks since our :angel:

Good luck girl with the baking soda thingy....have thought about it but not sure I could do it myself.....I may if you get your :bfp:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Just wanted to chime in on the baking soda thing... According to the "Making Babies Program" book, it's better to do a baking soda douche a couple of hours before doing the deed. Sometimes the finger thing can actually burn your skin. 

Good luck with it.. hope it worked for you! I'm going to try the douche on my peak days.


----------



## silverbell

Hey ladies

I have some predictions, so could you add me please. I promise to report back if and when they fail/come true.

Gail - July or possibly August - GIRL
Jenny - February - BOY (EDD 30.10.11 or 10.11.11)
Sandra - December - GIRL (EDD beginning August)
Cheri - August for EDD or BFP - GIRL

I really hope Gail and Cheri are right and I get an August :bfp:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Nvr - Yeah I'm gonna do it tonight again too cos got my 2nd peak on CBFM. But to be honest I already feel it's not our month because OH got bit really badly by horsefies and has been on strong anti-biotics for a week. Hes been so ill and not been feeling up to the job really. I'm already ruling out this month. I will be extremely surprised if anything happens this month. :-(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok now im getting grrrrr has any one seen my af!:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Not sure where she is sorry hopefully she has been sent packing and you will get bfp x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Not sure where she is sorry hopefully she has been sent packing and you will get bfp x

if shes not here by tomorrow then im taking parsley tea to bring her on i know im not preg as i really dont thnk ive ovd yet all ive had is highs on my cbfm


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does it taste horrible parsley tea?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Does it taste horrible parsley tea?

ive never tried it lol will let you know tho lol its suposed to aid menstration so going to give it a try


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok let me know how it taste hehe x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does anybody know how many posts you need to make before you can become a bnb addict? x


----------



## WelshRose

Hi girls....Sorry I've been AWOL:blush:....Nothing exciting to report just busy:wacko:

Hope you're all ok.

Lindsey...I hope she finds you soon sweets there's nothing worse than being trapped in limboland:hugs: I to have had an anovulatory cycle and I'm very grateful that she found me as quickly as she did....thanking my maca for that...AGAIN:dohh:

Madly..How are you doing sweets?....I have everything crossed for woohoo...a week's time:winkwink:

Faerie....I hope you're feeling better now and rid of your cold babe:hugs:

MissyMooMoo....I'm not sure how many posts it is hun...you get "Chat Happy Member" at 1000 thou....so keep posting:winkwink:

Silverbell and all others with August predictions....:dust::dust:.....I hope they cme true:friends:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh I want to move to Chat happy member soon hehe x


----------



## WelshRose

Only another 93posts to go:lol:....Send a load of bfp congrats to get there a bit quicker:winkwink::rofl: xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Welsh hehe I might just do that if I get a spare moment. Trying to clean at moment tho so might do it later hehe:laundry::laundry::dishes::dishes::hangwashing::hangwashing::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I might make it my pledge today that if I don't get to 1000 by midnight that this cycle will be a no go. That way I know I will do it. God now I really do sound crazy!!! haha


----------



## moonmama

Hey all! Got my BFP few days ago so that makes my Sandra prediction correct as she said July/Aug :happydance: but jenny, cheri and gail and someone else (who's name escapes me!) were all wrong. Now just got to hope this one stays! Good luck to all of you :hugs: xx


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congrats Moonmama:yipee::happydance::hugs:
Hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy pg:flower:


----------



## WelshRose

Missy....Your day sounds like mine add in a bit...well quite a lot of :iron::iron::iron::iron: and :hissy::hissy:....and it would be identical....:rofl::haha: xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Moonmama that is wonderful news. I am so happy for you! How long have you been trying, can I ask. I hope my Sandra one comes true. She actually told me the actual day of Oct 28th. If that is going to come true I will personally visit her in Scotland and give her a hug and a bunch of flowers and if she likes chocolates I will give her a box of those too. hehe 

Hey Welsh I did my ironing on Friday....I hate ironing ...bo boooo boooo haha


----------



## jenny25

hey girls where do you get your predictions from may i ask xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Missed you all today :kiss: no :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing: for me cause I have been at work :telephone::comp: and crap loads of :hissy: oh yeah Ladies my boss is a GRADE A S**t and needs a good olde :trouble: Anyway enough of that :thumbup:

Welshrose were have you been girl :shrug: thought I would be :test: and getting my :bfp: all by myself :wohoo:

Missymoomoo.....I just got my ADDICT title :yipee: its amazing how you can quickly clock up those posts :winkwink:

Linds hon I am so sorry the bloody :witch: hasnt landed yet.....me and Welshrose will send her your way if you like :shrug: (I wish it was that simply.............oh yes! :dohh:)

Congrat moonmama on your :bfp: H&H 9months :kiss:

Me........well not had a chance to symptons spot at all today :wohoo: I am cd30 ?14dpo and 3 days from expecting my little visitor :af: I confess to :test: yesterday (sorry Welshrose :kiss:!) being a poas whore I just couldnt contain my urge any longer ....... and oh dear I am also feeling the urge to poas tom am too with my biggie `frer` :rofl: and I havent even gone to :sleep: yet :wacko: I cant really see that I will get my :bfp: this month though I have a total lack of symptons except the ever present lower back ache and lower stomach heavyiness feeling and on and off sore (.)(.)`s.....I have however have had oodles of watery cm today, I did run to toilet a few times at work wondering if :witch: was here but no! I do normally get oodles of cm (i mean oodles :blush:) at this time of my cycle anyway but not as watery 

OH WHO BLOODY KNOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

MissyMooMoo said:


> Does it taste horrible parsley tea?

Parsley tea is some of the worst tasting stuff I've ever tried... :sick: Looks like pee and tastes even worse!!! I had to hold my nose and chug it.


----------



## jenny25

Is it ok if i can join you girlies :)


----------



## DaretoDream

jenny25 said:


> hey girls where do you get your predictions from may i ask xx

Hi Jenny you can get them online- there are sites that do it. I really liked Gail and Sandra- very in depth!! I don't have a bfp yet- but i'm hoping it's this month, making Jenny & Gail right. Sandra said i either conceive or get a bfp in september. I can find the links for you if you'd like.

They do cost a few dollars too. Not too expensive, and very fun. :)


----------



## jenny25

thank you my lovely i did get jenny rennys site so i did order one from her has she been accurate with anyone? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't think I will be having Parsley tea then if it tastes of wee haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Off to bed now see you all tomorrow. x


----------



## WelshRose

MADLYTTC said:


> Welshrose were have you been girl :shrug: thought I would be :test: and getting my :bfp: all by myself :wohoo:
> 
> Me........well not had a chance to symptons spot at all today :wohoo: I am cd30 ?14dpo and 3 days from expecting my little visitor :af: I confess to :test: yesterday (sorry Welshrose :kiss:!) being a poas whore I just couldnt contain my urge any longer ....... and oh dear I am also feeling the urge to poas tom am too with my biggie `frer` :rofl: and I havent even gone to :sleep: yet :wacko: I cant really see that I will get my :bfp: this month though I have a total lack of symptons except the ever present lower back ache and lower stomach heavyiness feeling and on and off sore (.)(.)`s.....I have however have had oodles of watery cm today, I did run to toilet a few times at work wondering if :witch: was here but no! I do normally get oodles of cm (i mean oodles :blush:) at this time of my cycle anyway but not as watery
> 
> OH WHO BLOODY KNOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aww Honey....you crack me up.....I think I should bottle you up and sell you as a tonic....I'd be minted in no time:winkwink::hugs:

I can't wait for tomorrow morning babe.....I'm going to be shouting :test: at the top of my voice! Your "Lack Of Symptoms":dohh::shock::rofl:....are sounding very promising sweets and I have everything crossed for you:kiss:

I'm at present being very patient with my house guest...but after tomorrow I'd love to help her pack her bags with strict instructions not to come back for 9mths!....As well as having Lindsey's address....Feels awful mean that babe...but you know it's meant in the nicest sense:hugs:

Right then gorgeous girlies...I'm off to :sleep: as I can hardly keep my lil peepers open:dohh:

:hug:


----------



## DaretoDream

jenny25 said:


> thank you my lovely i did get jenny rennys site so i did order one from her has she been accurate with anyone? x

Seems like jenny tends to NOT be accurate. More times she's wrong.


----------



## jenny25

is their anyone thats accurate? lol x


----------



## DaretoDream

jenny25 said:


> is their anyone thats accurate? lol x

They are psychics... you can't assume they're right. It's more for fun. Like i said, they say gail and sandra are very good. But, other than that... you can't really take it serious. Because if you DON'T get that bfp when they say- you'll be upset. I've seen some girls really mad about it. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Jenny25- heres your answer: I got 2 readings from Ruby- wrong both times. Got a reading from Jenny- wrong. waiting to see if Cheri is right.... but heres a response to my BFN.

I get a reading from Jenny- says BFP from cycle in July- well of course BFN!!! So I email her and tell her " I just wanted to let you know I got Af today so no luck on your prediction. Would it be possible to get an updated one or my money back?" in which she tells me basically im SOL for a refund because i got a reading either way BUT the icing? That just because she sees July, it could be she was a month off- thus meaning id get BFP cycle from August.... Seriously? :cry:

** cross posted too in the Jenny accuracy thread.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

My Jenny one was wrong as well:dohh: As Dare2Dream says thou you have to keep light-hearted about it all....you'll have to remind me of this at Christmas if Gail doesn't come thru:winkwink:

I loved the Gail one that I received thou it was very indepth and very accurate in what it said which also tied in with what another trusted psychic had said a couple of years ago. 
He said he saw weightloss and pregnancy at the same time....she says she sees a change in diet and alternative health that will benefit my health...I'm currently taking maca and going to slimming world:thumbup:
She saw medical appointments, medical camera and something in June/July relating to this with a positive outcome. I had a hysteroscopy and D&C done at the beginning of May (medical camera, medical appointment) and got the results that everything was fine in June....:shock::thumbup:
She also talked about a spirit that she picked up on at the beginning of the reading who's presence was really strong linked to my DH offering reassurance to us both....My DH and MIL were talking about who it could be and neither of them said anything that sounded like this name...but our 5yr old went and stood by my MIL and said "what did you say...Trevor?" My DH has lost an uncle about 20+yrs ago called Trevor that he was close to....they had been talking about grandads and other uncles that had passed away more recently...their faces were a picture:shock::haha:
When she spoke of the baby girl....she said that spririts kept showing her the intial G....Our local hospital begins with a G, my gyne's surname that would also be my Obs consultant begins with a G....or of course are they saying to have faith in G-ail??? She did say that they didn't say why they were showing that intial just something to bare-in-mind.

I hope you get a good reading with whoever you go to Jenny25....and FX'd an accurate one:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Lindsey...How are you doing Lovely?:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you my lovelys i requested one from jenny and cheri who is gail ? im just finding all this out lol i think im roughly 7dpo at the moment we will wait and see my cycles have only just starting to come down after taking metformin since the end of march :) i know i need to keep light hearted to be honest we have kinda slacked in the ttc part does anyone start too see it as a chore rather than having sex cause we all know what we want but our brain doesnt seem to switch off thinking oh this could be it etc xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hi Lindsey...How are you doing Lovely?:hugs:

im ok getting fed up with my cycle and had a crap weekend other then that im ok lol how are you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok Ladies so I have a little confession and I AM SO SO SORRY WELSHROSE I AM A CRAP TEST BUDDY!

But if I dont have a serious case of eyeline I got my :bfp: albeit light on a 25miu test it is most def there and def was not on the same type on test on saturday!


----------



## WelshRose

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!​
You are not a crap test buddy...I think I'll take that title for not even getting to test day and adding any suspense....wretched witch:lol:

Have you posted any pics????? Does that make Gail right...or any of the others?

Awww Congrats again babe...I'm so happy for you:hugs: Sending Loads and loads of super sticky:dust: and love:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Ok Ladies so I have a little confession and I AM SO SO SORRY WELSHROSE I AM A CRAP TEST BUDDY!
> 
> But if I dont have a serious case of eyeline I got my :bfp: albeit light on a 25miu test it is most def there and def was not on the same type on test on saturday!

congrats hun x


----------



## WelshRose

Jenny25....Hiya hun....Gail's website is https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net

Lindsey....not been upto much this weekend hun just tackling the dreaded ironing pile and taking Callum swimming.
Why did you have a rubbish weekend...Hope you're ok:hugs: xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I am sickly scared after our loss last month cause again I got a v.faint :bfp: two days before :af: I am going to pee on my frer in a few minutes!

But if I have got my :bfp: praying so much my bubba sticks fast if I have!

Gail
Sandra
Jenny
Anne-Marie
Diane (my local reader!)

All predict correct :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Jenny25....Hiya hun....Gail's website is https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net
> 
> Lindsey....not been upto much this weekend hun just tackling the dreaded ironing pile and taking Callum swimming.
> Why did you have a rubbish weekend...Hope you're ok:hugs: xxx

arguments all weekend been in tears most of it fed up with every thing atm feel like a bitter cow for being upset when i see pics of babies or bfp annoncemnet just so fed up with everything


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Babe....Praying lil Bubba sticks tight to for you....with that many predictions right....it has to be a good sign:hugs:
Don't forget to post pics!:hugs: xx


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey...I hope you get to make up soon babe. Hope you don't mind me asking but how long have you been ttc?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey...I hope you get to make up soon babe. Hope you don't mind me asking but how long have you been ttc?

a yr this mth


----------



## WelshRose

Big :hugs: Babe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Big :hugs: Babe

thanks think im gonna try agnus castus and soy next cycle


----------



## jenny25

thank you welsh rose xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

lindseyanne said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Big :hugs: Babe
> 
> thanks think im gonna try agnus castus and soy next cycleClick to expand...

Sorry just been watching this thread (ive had readings) but I just wanted to say Agnus castus is a wonderful plant, it helped me to ovulate after a m/c ( cycle was all over and long cycles) and I am hoping it will kick start ov again.

I am not sure what its like with soy, but ive read gd things about that too.

I use a tincture and would say its better than tablets :thumbup:

It took me 11 months in all to succesfully concieve my DD2 and I took agnus for 1 cycle before catching that egg.


----------



## WelshRose

That's great Lindsey that you have other things in mind....Have you thought about Maca hun....there's a huge thread on it....I've never heard of anyone having adverse effects on it unlike with some of the herbs...particularly AC....sorry babywearinmum I know it worked for you and that's great:hugs: but I have heard a lot of people that don't feel the same way. They have also said that it has interfered with blood tests when then they have need them as well. 
I guess Lindsey just research all this stuff before trying it babe and pop onto the AC...Maca....Soy threads and get a feel for what peoples experiences have been:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> That's great Lindsey that you have other things in mind....Have you thought about Maca hun....there's a huge thread on it....I've never heard of anyone having adverse effects on it unlike with some of the herbs...particularly AC....sorry babywearinmum I know it worked for you and that's great:hugs: but I have heard a lot of people that don't feel the same way. They have also said that it has interfered with blood tests when then they have need them as well.
> I guess Lindsey just research all this stuff before trying it babe and pop onto the AC...Maca....Soy threads and get a feel for what peoples experiences have been:hugs::hugs:

whats maca?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

So sorry you are feeling so down right now hon! I know we talked about if before but maybe its time you both go bug your Dr big time hon! TTC for a year now they have to do something am sure!


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> I am sickly scared after our loss last month cause again I got a v.faint :bfp: two days before :af: I am going to pee on my frer in a few minutes!
> 
> But if I have got my :bfp: praying so much my bubba sticks fast if I have!
> 
> Gail
> Sandra
> Jenny
> Anne-Marie
> Diane (my local reader!)
> 
> All predict correct :yipee: :yipee:

wooohoo!!!! that is awesome hun I see the :bfp: on your thread and I can see the lines big time...woohoo!!! I'm so happy for you....thats awesome that Gail and sandra and the others did perdict correct that will give others hope....post the pics on here to for us to share hun...YAY!!! congratulations...:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kapow

MADLYTTC said:


> Ok Ladies so I have a little confession and I AM SO SO SORRY WELSHROSE I AM A CRAP TEST BUDDY!
> 
> But if I dont have a serious case of eyeline I got my :bfp: albeit light on a 25miu test it is most def there and def was not on the same type on test on saturday!


Woohoo, fantastic news. Congratulations. xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I am trying to remind myself `it might not be real` and `wait until thursday before you get too excited` but I have this little `feeling` in my stomach and I have def felt different this cycle since TTC even last cycle when we had a loss I was overloaded with symptons but all I have had is on and off heavy,full sort of soreish (.)(.) and cramping but different to everyother month sort of like ovary pain in my hips and tops of my legs kinda like a nerve twinge sort of feeling and my ewcm has been way watery! gosh if I am wrong I will feel such a wally :lol:


----------



## Kapow

OMG well it looks like Gail and Sandra we're right with me too. I just got my BFP at 10dpo!

We've been away camping this weekend and I didn't test until this afternoon.

Completely shocked but chuffed to bits. 

Hope all you ladies get their BFPs soon.

Xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

Kapow said:


> OMG well it looks like Gail and Sandra we're right with me too. I just got my BFP at 10dpo!
> 
> We've been away camping this weekend and I didn't test until this afternoon.
> 
> Completely shocked but chuffed to bits.
> 
> Hope all you ladies get their BFPs soon.
> 
> Xxx

Congrats hunny! :happydance:


Yeah I have read about maca too, I guess you go with what feels right :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Congratulations Kapow:happydance:
Hope you have a H&H 9mths :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop finaly im starting my nvq weds!:happydance: every weds at my fave nursery and my assesor is comign to see me next weds with my first coursework


----------



## WelshRose

lindseyanne said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> That's great Lindsey that you have other things in mind....Have you thought about Maca hun....there's a huge thread on it....I've never heard of anyone having adverse effects on it unlike with some of the herbs...particularly AC....sorry babywearinmum I know it worked for you and that's great:hugs: but I have heard a lot of people that don't feel the same way. They have also said that it has interfered with blood tests when then they have need them as well.
> I guess Lindsey just research all this stuff before trying it babe and pop onto the AC...Maca....Soy threads and get a feel for what peoples experiences have been:hugs::hugs:
> 
> whats maca?Click to expand...

Maca is listed as a superfood hun...it's not a herb.
It's grown in the plateaus or the Andes in Peru and the Inca people have used it as a staple part of their diet for centuries. It doesn't add any hormones to your system but adapts to what your body already has...balancing oestrogen/progesterone and helping the pituitary gland to work optimally. It increases energy levels, stamina and libido. Improves egg health and quality along with some amazing effects on increasing sperm count, quality and mobility....There are some good links in the first few pages of the Maca thread...have a peek:hugs:

I've probably said before...it rescued me from seven months of continual bleeding/spotting and anovulation. It got me ovulating in the third month of taking it although the first month where I was taking maximum dosage. The next month I took the max dosage everyday and it brought my Ov forward by 3 days and gave me a 14 day LP which had NEVER happened before in the 2yrs that we have been TTC. The following two cycles I have been experimenting and have come to the conclusion that at the moment I need to take it everyday...and keep watching how things go.

Hope this info helps babe...:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

That's fab news about your nvq Lindsey:hugs::yipee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

kapow said:


> omg well it looks like gail and sandra we're right with me too. I just got my bfp at 10dpo!
> 
> We've been away camping this weekend and i didn't test until this afternoon.
> 
> Completely shocked but chuffed to bits.
> 
> Hope all you ladies get their bfps soon.
> 
> Xxx

omg congrats hon :bfp: :bfp: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> That's great Lindsey that you have other things in mind....Have you thought about Maca hun....there's a huge thread on it....I've never heard of anyone having adverse effects on it unlike with some of the herbs...particularly AC....sorry babywearinmum I know it worked for you and that's great:hugs: but I have heard a lot of people that don't feel the same way. They have also said that it has interfered with blood tests when then they have need them as well.
> I guess Lindsey just research all this stuff before trying it babe and pop onto the AC...Maca....Soy threads and get a feel for what peoples experiences have been:hugs::hugs:
> 
> whats maca?Click to expand...
> 
> Maca is listed as a superfood hun...it's not a herb.
> It's grown in the plateaus or the Andes in Peru and the Inca people have used it as a staple part of their diet for centuries. It doesn't add any hormones to your system but adapts to what your body already has...balancing oestrogen/progesterone and helping the pituitary gland to work optimally. It increases energy levels, stamina and libido. Improves egg health and quality along with some amazing effects on increasing sperm count, quality and mobility....There are some good links in the first few pages of the Maca thread...have a peek:hugs:
> 
> I've probably said before...it rescued me from seven months of continual bleeding/spotting and anovulation. It got me ovulating in the third month of taking it although the first month where I was taking maximum dosage. The next month I took the max dosage everyday and it brought my Ov forward by 3 days and gave me a 14 day LP which had NEVER happened before in the 2yrs that we have been TTC. The following two cycles I have been experimenting and have come to the conclusion that at the moment I need to take it everyday...and keep watching how things go.
> 
> Hope this info helps babe...:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you hun:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

congrats on you nvq linds hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dont wanna get my hopes up BUT today ive had cramps worse then any other time this cycle and inthe right place :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> i dont wanna get my hopes up BUT today ive had cramps worse then any other time this cycle and inthe right place :happydance:

hope this is a good sign hon :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i dont wanna get my hopes up BUT today ive had cramps worse then any other time this cycle and inthe right place :happydance:
> 
> hope this is a good sign hon :kiss:Click to expand...

no doubt she will come weds when im at work always same


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i dont wanna get my hopes up BUT today ive had cramps worse then any other time this cycle and inthe right place :happydance:
> 
> hope this is a good sign hon :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt she will come weds when im at work always sameClick to expand...

:af: due wednesday for me too which is why I am holding out until Thursday to test again!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i dont wanna get my hopes up BUT today ive had cramps worse then any other time this cycle and inthe right place :happydance:
> 
> hope this is a good sign hon :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt she will come weds when im at work always sameClick to expand...
> 
> :af: due wednesday for me too which is why I am holding out until Thursday to test again!Click to expand...

i saw ur tests v faint but defo there fxd the bitch stays away send her my way :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i dont wanna get my hopes up BUT today ive had cramps worse then any other time this cycle and inthe right place :happydance:
> 
> hope this is a good sign hon :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> no doubt she will come weds when im at work always sameClick to expand...
> 
> :af: due wednesday for me too which is why I am holding out until Thursday to test again!Click to expand...
> 
> i saw ur tests v faint but defo there fxd the bitch stays away send her my way :hugs:Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks hon it makes all the difference to me that you see them as well! I think I am going :wacko: I will send her your way gladly :thumbup: gosh if it was only that simple we would all be preggers :lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey....Yay for crampiness:happydance:...:hugs:

Madly...I've been and peeked at your tests babe....I think I can see v faint lines.....got everything crossed for thursday:hugs: xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Thank you WelshRose hon :kiss: praying my test is darker by Thursday and that :af: takes a hike :thumbup:

Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way hon for the end of the week too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yuck yuck yuck yuck yuckkkkkk just had my first cupmof parsley tea:sick:


----------



## WelshRose

Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:

Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:

i kept heaving drinking it it looks like pea and dont taste much better:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:

omg hon...........I swear I must be on another planet :dohh: I have posted a fair few times this eve and had to edit cause I keep missing things.....so sorry!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> omg hon...........I swear I must be on another planet :dohh: I have posted a fair few times this eve and had to edit cause I keep missing things.....so sorry!Click to expand...

:haha: prego brain


----------



## WelshRose

How many times a day do you have to drink it and for how long hun...I'd never heard of it before....But I guess my place is on the :witch:'s favourite place to stay list:dohh::haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> i kept heaving drinking it it looks like pea and dont taste much better:haha:Click to expand...

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm not sure if I could make myself drink it in that case hon :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> omg hon...........I swear I must be on another planet :dohh: I have posted a fair few times this eve and had to edit cause I keep missing things.....so sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: prego brainClick to expand...

:haha: I think I need an early night :sleep: gosh I am so slow this eve!


----------



## WelshRose

Don't worry Madly:hugs: I'm cool sweets as I say if things stay fairly the same as my usual cycles I could be testing the day we usually put our christmas tree up.... 
Nov 30th....wonder if that is enough of a christmassy feel for our Gail?:winkwink: 

:kiss:


----------



## WelshRose

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> i kept heaving drinking it it looks like pea and dont taste much better:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm not sure if I could make myself drink it in that case hon :wacko:Click to expand...

Me neither hun....even not preggo I'm still usually trying to seek out a dark corner to hide from her:rofl::winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> i kept heaving drinking it it looks like pea and dont taste much better:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm not sure if I could make myself drink it in that case hon :wacko:Click to expand...

its not nice but i need my af so i can be in the prego club


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love your new siggy linds LMAO make me giggle :lol:

WelshRose hon yeah I reckon putting up the xmas tree qualifies as `feeling like xmas` to me :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I love your new siggy linds LMAO make me giggle :lol:
> 
> WelshRose hon yeah I reckon putting up the xmas tree qualifies as `feeling like xmas` to me :thumbup:

lol ty wondering how much il have to drink to bleed:dohh: its yucky


----------



## missscotia

WelshRose said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> i kept heaving drinking it it looks like pea and dont taste much better:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm not sure if I could make myself drink it in that case hon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither hun....even not preggo I'm still usually trying to seek out a dark corner to hide from her:rofl::winkwink:Click to expand...


Sorry to hijack this thread, but new to this and don't know how to PM :dohh:

Just wanted to say to Welshrose, love your avatar. We have a limited edition box canvas of that Doug Hyde that we got as a wedding present. Love Doug Hyde's stuff :thumbup:

xx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww thank-you hun:hugs:
My Brother bought us one for a wedding present to....not the same picture but a signed limited print....I love them all....would have one on every wall of the house if the pocket allowed:winkwink::rofl:

Just for future ref I think if you click on the person's name then a list comes up with options for types of msgs that you can send:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed goodnight ladys x


----------



## WelshRose

Sweetdreams Lindsey....chat tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls:wave:
How is everyone today?

Lindsey...any more crampiness or :witch: signs?....hope not too many more cups of 
P-tea are required:hugs:

Madly...have you remained strong and not poas this morning?:hugs:

Hey to everyone else:hugs:

Hope everyone has a good day:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning girls:wave:
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Lindsey...any more crampiness or :witch: signs?....hope not too many more cups of
> P-tea are required:hugs:
> 
> Madly...have you remained strong and not poas this morning?:hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone else:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day:hugs:

morning hun woken up rather deflated no crampsa t all this morn:shrug:. how are you?


----------



## jenny25

i got my reading from jenny this is what she had to say 


> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August (around the 19th). The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 27th and 28th.


----------



## DaretoDream

Just make sure jenny25 that it's not word for word because they get mad about that.


----------



## jenny25

DaretoDream said:


> Just make sure jenny25 that it's not word for word because they get mad about that.


what do you mean hun xx


----------



## DaretoDream

jenny25 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Just make sure jenny25 that it's not word for word because they get mad about that.
> 
> 
> what do you mean hun xxClick to expand...

I mean you wrote Jenny's prediction- do not write EXACTLY what she wrote- they get mad- they are on the forums too you know. You can sum up what she wrote, but do not put exactly.


----------



## jenny25

oooo right oops sorry xx


----------



## lotsakellz

Just sent off for my JennyRenny reading. Will be checking my inbox constantly for the next 2 days!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Firstly -OMG!! Two ladies with their BFPs and CORRECT by Gail and Sandra :D This gives me a buzzy feeling, I am so happy and hope they are sticky beans.

Secondly. On friday night I was at OH's dads. I'd had two bottles of beer, and felt lightheaded and dizzy and almost quite tipsy. I went to get changed and my breasts looked like road maps. So I was thinking, woo hoo. 

However, the weekend was awful. Anyone seen on the news about the best man from a wedding near wolverhampton going missing in the lake? Well he is a friend of my family, and my brother was very close to him. So the whole weekend was saddened by this tragic event. We've spent the weekend praying for a miracle but knowing the outcome, which happened last night. 

:(

However, today my tummy feels weird - not crampy, but tight. when I went to the toilet earlier, when I wiped there was weird thick stringy but liquid in places, and whiteish looking. Is this good? Usuaully I have a little bit of CM before AF, but it's barely visable and only on tissue. This is COMPLETELY different. 

Gail and Sandra predict this cycle.


----------



## WelshRose

That's terrible about your friend hun...so sorry:hugs:

Your symptoms sound amazing babe.....I have everything crossed for you.....C'mon let more of Gail's predictions come true:winkwink::happydance:


----------



## happilytrying

I must say Gail was incorrect with her prediction for me getting pregnant in July. I do not recommend her because when I tried to get another one, which she should be willing to do because she was wrong, she came off snappy. I did not like her response and I told her that and of course she never emailed me back. Good luck to the rest of you ladies but I wont be using Gail again.


----------



## missscotia

missscotia said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Madly...I have the witch babe...cd3 today...after not Ov last cycle.....I'm hanging out for gail and a pink christmas bfp:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Ahh Bless ya chick....hope it works.....I'll give her your address....I'm kicking her out on thursday....Callum is off to my folks on friday for the week:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> i kept heaving drinking it it looks like pea and dont taste much better:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm not sure if I could make myself drink it in that case hon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither hun....even not preggo I'm still usually trying to seek out a dark corner to hide from her:rofl::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread, but new to this and don't know how to PM :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to say to Welshrose, love your avatar. We have a limited edition box canvas of that Doug Hyde that we got as a wedding present. Love Doug Hyde's stuff :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

It not letting me do that at the moment, maybe cos i only done 4 posts including this one. Need to speak more :blush:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww sorry hun....I'm not sure if you need to make 50 posts for it to work....it was a long time ago for me as I've been on here since 2008:shock::lol:
I'm sure you must be able to leave visitor msgs on peoples profiles thou...if you click to view profile and then type in their msg box....will that work? Try in mine if you like...I promise to reply:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

How's the tea going Lindsey hun...I see you down the bottom there:winkwink::lol:

My witch was still quite heavy this morning but definately better this afternoon....please be gone by the weekend[-o&lt;

Where's our lovely Madly tonight?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> How's the tea going Lindsey hun...I see you down the bottom there:winkwink::lol:
> 
> My witch was still quite heavy this morning but definately better this afternoon....please be gone by the weekend[-o&lt;
> 
> Where's our lovely Madly tonight?

just about toi have my 4th not looking forward to it no witch yet tho have a really sore arm think ive pulled somethign moving furniture around isnt good seen as im working 9-5 in baby room tomorrow:dohh: hows u doing?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Absolutely deflated not convinced I got my :bfp: at all although my only sympton is still the ever persistant cramping radiating into the tops of my legs and back! My v.faint :bfp: came up within two mins and was pink albeit v.v.v faint....it seems there is a lady on bnb honey08 who bought her tests from same place as me online and she keeps getting :bfp:`s on these tests but :bfn: on everything else.....I fear we are both the victims of evaps :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Absolutely deflated not convinced I got my :bfp: at all although my only sympton is still the ever persistant cramping radiating into the tops of my legs and back! My v.faint :bfp: came up within two mins and was pink albeit v.v.v faint....it seems there is a lady on bnb honey08 who bought her tests from same place as me online and she keeps getting :bfp:`s on these tests but :bfn: on everything else.....I fear we are both the victims of evaps :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

happilytrying said:


> I must say Gail was incorrect with her prediction for me getting pregnant in July. I do not recommend her because when I tried to get another one, which she should be willing to do because she was wrong, she came off snappy. I did not like her response and I told her that and of course she never emailed me back. Good luck to the rest of you ladies but I wont be using Gail again.

sorry love but she is a psychic and it's always a gamble. She shouldn't refund you or give you a free one- because honestly- they're for fun. they don't even know you! You can't really think it's true or you'll just get upset like you did.


I however loved my gail reading. I don't know if she's right or not as she predicted this month- but even if she isn't, it was still fun- and i'd still get another one.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all getting ready for work so tired today still no af blah hope u are all well madly hun hope withc stays away xx


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, have you tried vitamin c? A high dose of it is supposed to bring on AF (3000 mg in 2 does of 1500 mg each is what I've read is common).

Vitamin c and parsley tea didn't work for me. =(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> Lindsey, have you tried vitamin c? A high dose of it is supposed to bring on AF (3000 mg in 2 does of 1500 mg each is what I've read is common).
> 
> Vitamin c and parsley tea didn't work for me. =(

didnt work for you?


----------



## wanting2010

lindseyanne said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey, have you tried vitamin c? A high dose of it is supposed to bring on AF (3000 mg in 2 does of 1500 mg each is what I've read is common).
> 
> Vitamin c and parsley tea didn't work for me. =(
> 
> didnt work for you?Click to expand...

I took 3000 mg of vitamin c for about 3 days and drank 3 cups of parsley tea for 2 days about 3 weeks ago and it didn't bring on AF. I'm going to the doctor September 1 to get Provera.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wanting2010 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey, have you tried vitamin c? A high dose of it is supposed to bring on AF (3000 mg in 2 does of 1500 mg each is what I've read is common).
> 
> Vitamin c and parsley tea didn't work for me. =(
> 
> didnt work for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I took 3000 mg of vitamin c for about 3 days and drank 3 cups of parsley tea for 2 days about 3 weeks ago and it didn't bring on AF. I'm going to the doctor September 1 to get Provera.Click to expand...

not good ive had twinges so im hoping soemthing is going either with or without the parsley tea


----------



## wanting2010

I hope so, honey! Having twinges sounds promising =)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: :hi: Hi ladies, Just spent ages reading all the post...wow!

Sorry to hear of your evap Madly....I wanted that for you so much. :hugs:

The other lady Woowzer...(did I get that right?) congrats on your bfp

Lindsey - Keep drinking the crap hehe if you are getting twinges thats promising and I bet parsley teas good for you! It must be. 

Gail was wrong for me but I am hoping Sandra is correct with Sept 28th but as the other lady said you cannot take it all seriously and ask for refunds if they are wrong because it is all for fun and you shouldn't ever "rely" on this "entertainment". Believe in yourself and your own ability rather than a psychic. You are stronger in yourself and in your own mind than another other person ever could be.

So I hope everybody is doing well and keeping their minds occupied with other things other than ttc cos it can get rather absorbing haha. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Wanted to let you all know :af: so far and am praying it stays like that and when I test on saturday I get my :bfp: feeling half doubtful and half hopeful now :happydance:

Praying that parsley tea works for your linds hon it must be pure punishment but if it works I guess it will feel worth it :thumbup:


----------



## jessop27

my gail prediction was right i got my BFP on the 5th August :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

congrats hon :happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

jessop27 said:


> my gail prediction was right i got my BFP on the 5th August :)

Congratulations honey!

& fingers crossed for you, Madly!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

congrats jessop x:baby:


----------



## happilytrying

DaretoDream said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> I however loved my gail reading. I don't know if she's right or not as she predicted this month- but even if she isn't, it was still fun- and i'd still get another one.
> 
> Good for youClick to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

jessop27 said:


> my gail prediction was right i got my BFP on the 5th August :)

yay!!!! congratulations I'm so happy for you...:happydance::happydance: yay thats another gail right...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Absolutely deflated not convinced I got my :bfp: at all although my only sympton is still the ever persistant cramping radiating into the tops of my legs and back! My v.faint :bfp: came up within two mins and was pink albeit v.v.v faint....it seems there is a lady on bnb honey08 who bought her tests from same place as me online and she keeps getting :bfp:`s on these tests but :bfn: on everything else.....I fear we are both the victims of evaps :cry:

hun don't think negative about those tests hopefully yours is correct hun...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lotsakellz

Got my Jenny Renny prediction last night and I'm so excited I could burst!! She predicts a boy, BFP end Nov/beg Dec, due August 9th-20th! I soooooooooooooooooooo hope she's right as that is exactly what I want. 

MADLYTTC -I've had my fingers crossed for you so tight. Sending lots of babydust your way xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Yay another gail right :D

Woke up this morning, feeling a little crampy, went to the toilet as I literally thought AF was here early, but it was just CM... :D 

I tested yesterday with a Superdrug test, but negative... :( But AF not due until between friday and sunday, most likely sunday, so maybe it was too early. On the bus last night on the way from work, I got this super sharp shooting pain in my abdom, and i kept thinking "what if taht was implantation?" i've not felt anything like it before, it didn't hurt, it was just noticable...


Madly, any sign of the witch??


----------



## faerieprozac

Also, this cold is still harassing me!! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all still no bloodyt af


----------



## DaretoDream

hey guys my temp is up again this am- to 99.1.... but feeling like i'm getting sick. I'm at 7 dpo and feeling really really gross. 

i can't explain it just not myself. Took a test this morning :devil: but it was :bfn: trying not to look too much into it because it is still early... right


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies,

Major quick update at work back this eve.....:af: as yet and still vvvvv.faint line on same test as monday 

Thanks for all you lovely supportive words :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies plese tell me im just kidding myself but i still think i have a chance of being oreg with the highs on the cbfm, the parsley tea not working, my moods changing s fast have had cramping/ twinges for past 2 weeks with no af and to make me more unsure is hte fact my mum told me yesterday she didnt know she was expecting me until 3 mths gone due to the shape of her uterus (same as mine):wacko: plus the killer heartburn ive had almost all day everyday!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Madly....So hoping that line gets darker sweets....I have everything crossed:hugs:

Lindsey...Hiya chick...I think if there is any doubt in your mind hun....you should stop the parsley tea...:hugs: I wouldn't put too much emphasis on the CBFM sweets as you started using it in the middle of a cycle and it was your first using it...my first cycle was high from cd6 right up until the witch....I think it needs a cycle or two to get to "know" your body first chick:hugs: Have you any hpt's in the house...could you do one of those?
Hope you're right babe...and you'll get two lovely lines glowing back at you:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girls:wave:
> 
> Madly....So hoping that line gets darker sweets....I have everything crossed:hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Hiya chick...I think if there is any doubt in your mind hun....you should stop the parsley tea...:hugs: I wouldn't put too much emphasis on the CBFM sweets as you started using it in the middle of a cycle and it was your first using it...my first cycle was high from cd6 right up until the witch....I think it needs a cycle or two to get to "know" your body first chick:hugs: Have you any hpt's in the house...could you do one of those?
> Hope you're right babe...and you'll get two lovely lines glowing back at you:hugs:

i think im prob just kidding myself tbh but even ben feels the same i havent any tests but may go buy some cheepys from poundland tomorrow


----------



## WelshRose

I hope they come back positive babe...sometimes an intuition in these things is the best symptom....it's the only symptom I had with Callum beside increased cm in the tww....keeping everything crossed for you....and no more parsley tea:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I hope they come back positive babe...sometimes an intuition in these things is the best symptom....it's the only symptom I had with Callum beside increased cm in the tww....keeping everything crossed for you....and no more parsley tea:hugs:

thanks hun dont wanna sound crazy lol but again i have crampy/acheyness in my lower tum with no af and mega acid heartburn keep burping it up too:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

You don't sound crazy at all babe:hugs: If you lived just down the road I'd be over with my IC stash:winkwink::lol:
Do you have a basal body thermometer? It may be worth checking your temp tomorrow morning as soon as you wake up before speaking...standing etc.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> You don't sound crazy at all babe:hugs: If you lived just down the road I'd be over with my IC stash:winkwink::lol:
> Do you have a basal body thermometer? It may be worth checking your temp tomorrow morning as soon as you wake up before speaking...standing etc.

yeh i have but that wont help will it as havent tempd this cycle?


----------



## WelshRose

If you took it you could see if it was more of a post-ov temp or more of a pre-ov temp....I suggested the exact same thing to another friend on here who was going thru a similar cycle to you and the temp was high...a couple of days after she got her :bfp:....:shock::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> If you took it you could see if it was more of a post-ov temp or more of a pre-ov temp....I suggested the exact same thing to another friend on here who was going thru a similar cycle to you and the temp was high...a couple of days after she got her :bfp:....:shock::happydance:

see if i am id be either 7 weeks or 3 weeks lol from last time we dtd:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

I can't wait for you to :test:....and out of curiousity temp tomorrow:winkwink:....Having a good feeling about this:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I can't wait for you to :test:....and out of curiousity temp tomorrow:winkwink:....Having a good feeling about this:thumbup::hugs:

lol im scared to test or anything as more then likely will; be neg and just my stupid cycles but even parsely tea hasnt brought it on


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hun:hugs: BFN's suck but limboland just makes you :loopy:....trust me:dohh::lol:
I was just looking at your avatar and I can see you both with a :blue:...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww Hun:hugs: BFN's suck but limboland just makes you :loopy:....trust me:dohh::lol:
> I was just looking at your avatar and I can see you both with a :blue:...:hugs:

:haha: thats what everyone has poredicted us a lil boy ben tried to buy me another reading lastnight from gail but she said she wont do another as more or less same info the spirit will give but she asked me to send the reading she sent me and she will look at it and see if she can get any more msgs what was really nice of her


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: I certainly won't say I have a gift for these things but usually when I see these visions....they come true.....only seems to happen thou when suspecting people are pregnant for :bfp: and what gender...:dohh:
It first happened a while ago....I think the strongest ones thou were for a very close friend on here....Pippin the day we tested and both got :bfp:'s I had this overwhelming vision of her with a baby boy...8mths later Samuel was born, and again for Forever3 another very close friend and her dd. 
....It's kinda freaky strange but hey ho...I'm cool with it.

That's Fab that Gail is looking back at your reading hun:thumbup:
What did you say to her to get her to do that? I'd love to ask her whether she could get more info from the spirits regarding the initial G that apparently kept being shown to her althou they didn't say why. I always vowed I'd never go back to the hospital where I had Callum....that has the initial G, I'm not hugely in love with my gynecologist either (her surname starts with a G) and am in two minds about asking to be referred else where.....just want to know whether they were asking me to bear this initial in mind in a positive way or a negative way if you know what I mean.
Let me know what she says sweets...:hugs: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :lol: I certainly won't say I have a gift for these things but usually when I see these visions....they come true.....only seems to happen thou when suspecting people are pregnant for :bfp: and what gender...:dohh:
> It first happened a while ago....I think the strongest ones thou were for a very close friend on here....Pippin the day we tested and both got :bfp:'s I had this overwhelming vision of her with a baby boy...8mths later Samuel was born, and again for Forever3 another very close friend and her dd.
> ....It's kinda freaky strange but hey ho...I'm cool with it.
> 
> That's Fab that Gail is looking back at your reading hun:thumbup:
> What did you say to her to get her to do that? I'd love to ask her whether she could get more info from the spirits regarding the initial G that apparently kept being shown to her althou they didn't say why. I always vowed I'd never go back to the hospital where I had Callum....that has the initial G, I'm not hugely in love with my gynecologist either and am in two minds about asking to be referred else where.....just want to know whether they were asking me to bear this initial in mind in a positive way or a negative way if you know what I mean.
> Let me know what she says sweets...:hugs: xxxx

she just emailed me after ben had paid for the reading askign if id already had one i said yes but we want to see if anything had changed and if it was ok she messged back sayign she doesnt do them twice as a rule then asked has the dates given passed i said yes but cyckle has continued and she said she will have a looma t my reading for me


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmm I might contact her then and offer to pay for her to look at it and see if anything else comes thru....thanks hun:hugs: xxx


----------



## faerieprozac

Well ladies, Sandra and Gail were wrong. 

Yesterday I had slight spotting, but only when I wiped. I went to the toilet around 3am this morning and it was like, brown sludgy stuff, so I got a little excited. However this morning the witch is here, full force. 

I am ABSOLUTELY devastated


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Faerie....Super huge hugs babe:hugs:
Maybe they'll only be a month out...and this will be your lucky cycle....sending truck loads of :dust: in case:hugs: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Well ladies, Sandra and Gail were wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had slight spotting, but only when I wiped. I went to the toilet around 3am this morning and it was like, brown sludgy stuff, so I got a little excited. However this morning the witch is here, full force.
> 
> I am ABSOLUTELY devastated

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

It's a year now. :( I just don't think I can be bothered anymore, all I'm doing is letting OH and his daughter down, I'm never going to be a mum.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

also a weird thing about this cycle is im not needing to were towels or panty liners im usualy so damp and sticky sorry for tmi that i just cant go without them but ive not worn them for pver 4 weeks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> It's a year now. :( I just don't think I can be bothered anymore, all I'm doing is letting OH and his daughter down, I'm never going to be a mum.

hun its a yr for me too so many woment are trying for longer then us and get there bfps at 16 mths etc dont give up xx


----------



## WelshRose

Just as Lindsey said hun....don't give up my friend got her :bfp: after 18mths....as do lots of other people....hang in there and you are not letting anybody down either sweets....remember it takes two to make a baby and he possibly feels the same about letting you down to:hugs:
Have a nice :wine: or :beer: tonight....lots of cuddles and then we'll start the countdown to Ov tomorrow:winkwink::hugs: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey you make me laugh chick:lol::hugs:
Could you not sneak to that shop and buy one today?!?!?!:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey you make me laugh chick:lol::hugs:
> Could you not sneak to that shop and buy one today?!?!?!:winkwink:

i clould but its peeing it down lol and cold out:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Don a coat lovely girl...it's August...the rain is bound to be warm!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Don a coat lovely girl...it's August...the rain is bound to be warm!:haha::winkwink:

lol tis colddd plus bens not ready to go out clothes are in wash and hes working and i no want to go on my own lol


----------



## WelshRose

I'll send you some rare Welsh sunshine that we have this morning hun...just to make a bright and hopeful day....I understand not wanting to go alone:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I'll send you some rare Welsh sunshine that we have this morning hun...just to make a bright and hopeful day....I understand not wanting to go alone:hugs:

im unsure if i want to test now as will more then likely be a bfn


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Your funny Lindsey hehe

Hi girls

:hi: Welshrose

:hi: everyone.. 5dpo and feel normal x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Your funny Lindsey hehe
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> :hi: Welshrose
> 
> :hi: everyone.. 5dpo and feel normal x

not funny just crazy lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So are you not drinking the Parsley Tea anymore? When I think of it I always see this soup like drink with parsley bits floating in it. hehe

I hope you manage to get Bens clothes done and put a jumper on and go out into the coooooooooold hehe and go and see the creeps in the Poundstore place and get a hpt. I would be so over the moon for you if you get a bfp!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> So are you not drinking the Parsley Tea anymore? When I think of it I always see this soup like drink with parsley bits floating in it. hehe
> 
> I hope you manage to get Bens clothes done and put a jumper on and go out into the coooooooooold hehe and go and see the creeps in the Poundstore place and get a hpt. I would be so over the moon for you if you get a bfp!:thumbup:

gonna go sainsburys later and pick up sme of theres not expecting to see a pos so wont get hopes up crampos back again now too achey crampyness i keep getting in my lower right side of tum


----------



## WelshRose

:hi:MissyMooMoo....It's still so early for symptoms hun...hang in there:hugs:

Lindsey....YAY for sainsburys.....I hope you're going to be suprised by the lines....just make sure you let us know as soon as you've done it!.....Get Ben to type if you're hands are shaking too much....:winkwink:.....all my energy is going into PMA for you sweets:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :hi:MissyMooMoo....It's still so early for symptoms hun...hang in there:hugs:
> 
> Lindsey....YAY for sainsburys.....I hope you're going to be suprised by the lines....just make sure you let us know as soon as you've done it!.....Get Ben to type if you're hands are shaking too much....:winkwink:.....all my energy is going into PMA for you sweets:winkwink::hugs:

im glad u have some for me lol i havent any im scared to do it no way will i see two lines


----------



## DaretoDream

Would one of you girls take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? I'm 8dpo today and feeling down. AF isn't due until the 20th.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have got the tests but not testing today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just gave in and poas and we both swear we see a faint line but think we are seeing things


----------



## Rumpskin

lindseyanne said:


> just gave in and poas and we both swear we see a faint line but think we are seeing things

Can you post a picture lovely? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rumpskin said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just gave in and poas and we both swear we see a faint line but think we are seeing things
> 
> Can you post a picture lovely? xxClick to expand...

sure can but im sure its just our eyes playign tricks lol as have to hold it in a ccetain way to ssee it
 



Attached Files:







test.png
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 11









dark-test.png
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey....OMG....you POAS and think you can see a faint line...:yipee::hugs: I've just had a look sweets and on the first pic I think I may be able to see a second line....how many tests did you get? You've gotta do one tomorrow morning!:hugs:

DaretoDream...I've just chart stalked you sweets:winkwink:....Please don't be down...that could be one gorgeous implantation dip going on today....maybe try testing again at 11/12dpo to give any potential hcg numbers chance to rise...I shall stalk tomorrow as well sweets.

Well my morning is set for tomorrow...I have charts to stalks and can scream :test: at Lindsey...all after waking up leisurely because our Pickle has gone to his Nanny and Grandad's today....god the house seems quiet without him!:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey....OMG....you POAS and think you can see a faint line...:yipee::hugs: I've just had a look sweets and on the first pic I think I may be able to see a second line....how many tests did you get? You've gotta do one tomorrow morning!:hugs:
> 
> DaretoDream...I've just chart stalked you sweets:winkwink:....Please don't be down...that could be one gorgeous implantation dip going on today....maybe try testing again at 11/12dpo to give any potential hcg numbers chance to rise...I shall stalk tomorrow as well sweets.
> 
> Well my morning is set for tomorrow...I have charts to stalks and can scream :test: at Lindsey...all after waking up leisurely because our Pickle has gone to his Nanny and Grandad's today....god the house seems quiet without him!:winkwink:

 im thinking im just going loopy seeing lines that aint there lol we got two so have one left


----------



## WelshRose

The line you see it's inbetween the dark line and the blue? Kinda straight up from the edge of your head?....you watch now I've probably seen something at completely the wrong end of the test...I am useless at seeing faint lines on the pc:dohh: Did Ben see it to? Did it come up within the time and does it have colour to it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> The line you see it's inbetween the dark line and the blue? Kinda straight up from the edge of your head?....you watch now I've probably seen something at completely the wrong end of the test...I am useless at seeing faint lines on the pc:dohh: Did Ben see it to? Did it come up within the time and does have it have colour to it?

yeh thats it yeh it did but cant see if there is coclour to it on the darker pic it looks like its got colour tho


----------



## WelshRose

I've just done some more screen squinting...I can definately see something there even on the darker pic....I hope this is it for you sweets:hugs:
Did you hold your pee for very long?....Can't wait to see tomorrow's now:happydance:....I shall keep PMA for you hun....:headspin:
Has Gail gotten back to you?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I've just done some more screen squinting...I can definately see something there even on the darker pic....I hope this is it for you sweets:hugs:
> Did you hold your pee for very long?....Can't wait to see tomorrow's now:happydance:....I shall keep PMA for you hun....:headspin:
> Has Gail gotten back to you?:hugs:

ermmm i think i held my pee for a gd few hours lol im not getting my hopes up as been here b4 with a chemichal a few mths back. no shes not goten back to me yet hoping maybe tonight


----------



## WelshRose

Fingers crossed babe that it's the start of something magical....and that Gail gets back to you tonight:hugs: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Fingers crossed babe that it's the start of something magical....and that Gail gets back to you tonight:hugs: xxx

as ben just said it may be v ealy as ov may of been last week


----------



## WelshRose

I hope so sweets....:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The lines will be clearer with morning urine Lindsey!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> The lines will be clearer with morning urine Lindsey!:thumbup:

im not sure they will scared to even do it again lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I get the same with doing it. I feel panicky and scared when I poas. That's why I have only ever done it 2 times in all the 6 months we have been trying. I also hate the way I feel when I never seen a line. In the ones I have done which were FRER I never even got a smidgen of a line. It was completely white! haha


----------



## WelshRose

How about sunday/monday FMU....that way the potential hcg numbers have had time to double:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> How about sunday/monday FMU....that way the potential hcg numbers have had time to double:hugs:

sunday il do it lol incase of work monday


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I THINK YOU ARE PREGGERS LINDS GIRL :yipee: :bfp: I AM SURE OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CANT WAIT UNTIL YOU TEST AGAIN!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Faerieprozac hon so sorry the witch landed but dont give up :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!

I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................

This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I THINK YOU ARE PREGGERS LINDS GIRL :yipee: :bfp: I AM SURE OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I CANT WAIT UNTIL YOU TEST AGAIN!

just been sat looking at the test n i cant see it nemore lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:

a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word go


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...

:kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...
> 
> :kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:Click to expand...

my sis swears by sainsburys tests thats what i used today 4.50 for two


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...
> 
> :kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my sis swears by sainsburys tests thats what i used today 4.50 for twoClick to expand...

Blah my nearest sainsburys is miles away :dohh: we have a [email protected] wonder if they do some thats only 5min walk :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...
> 
> :kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my sis swears by sainsburys tests thats what i used today 4.50 for twoClick to expand...
> 
> Blah my nearest sainsburys is miles away :dohh: we have a [email protected] wonder if they do some thats only 5min walk :shrug:Click to expand...

a what lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...
> 
> :kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my sis swears by sainsburys tests thats what i used today 4.50 for twoClick to expand...
> 
> Blah my nearest sainsburys is miles away :dohh: we have a [email protected] wonder if they do some thats only 5min walk :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> a what lolClick to expand...

Well the place use to be called Jacksons a local convienience store but then sainsbury bought them out and so they call it `sainsburys at Jacksons` now they sell all the sainsburys food etc so ? knows why :wacko: but they might sell the sainsburys hpt :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...
> 
> :kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my sis swears by sainsburys tests thats what i used today 4.50 for twoClick to expand...
> 
> Blah my nearest sainsburys is miles away :dohh: we have a [email protected] wonder if they do some thats only 5min walk :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> a what lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well the place use to be called Jacksons a local convienience store but then sainsbury bought them out and so they call it `sainsburys at Jacksons` now they sell all the sainsburys food etc so ? knows why :wacko: but they might sell the sainsburys hpt :shrug:Click to expand...

worth a try hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I apologise for not been around girls......I put full story in my journal but in a nutshell work has been crazy and I have pretty much run my self into the ground with exhaustion from trying to make myself do more than I am capable of!
> 
> I have missed you all :kiss: but here`s my update.................
> 
> This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I keep telling myself with DS :af: for a week before a v.v faint :bfp: and as long as :af: theres hope right :shrug: I am approx 19dpo today and not really sure of what my chances still are :cry:
> 
> a line is a line and no af is good! pma woman il hold it for you:hugs: i d have to say the duofertilty freebies are crap they gave me a line last cycle even when i knew i wasnt preg had a dark line on it from the word goClick to expand...
> 
> :kiss: thanks hon.....I will bear that in mind.........gosh I only want a good test that doesnt give evaps and false readings so I can determine wether or not I am preggers, how bloody hard is it :dohh: I hate this limbodancing and I have heartburn right now and I havent eaten since I had a late lunch about 1.30-2pm :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my sis swears by sainsburys tests thats what i used today 4.50 for twoClick to expand...
> 
> Blah my nearest sainsburys is miles away :dohh: we have a [email protected] wonder if they do some thats only 5min walk :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> a what lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well the place use to be called Jacksons a local convienience store but then sainsbury bought them out and so they call it `sainsburys at Jacksons` now they sell all the sainsburys food etc so ? knows why :wacko: but they might sell the sainsburys hpt :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> worth a try hunClick to expand...

Going to have a chat with DH when DS has gone to bed! He knew af was due on wednesday (if he remembered!) but I didnt say owt when I tested on Monday cause I wanted further confirmation when I tested again iykwim but we had a major argument yesterday and he was a right pig to me....he knows he was in the wrong and everything was frosty this morning but I came home from work early and I just acted as norm (no longer pissed with him :lol:) but we havent had chance to talk yet and in the heat of things yesterday I blurted out my vvvfaint :bfp: and now I wish I hadnt cause I then refused to talk to him about it cause he hurt me so much! He was there when I tested with DS and cause I got a vvvfaint on Monday I was hoping by now it would be darker and I could have made it all special and told him this weekend but now cause my test hasnt got darker and he was a pig that wont happen now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think the line i saw was nothing as sumone just said to me in the galllery


----------



## WelshRose

Aww hun:hugs: I still say give it a few days then if still no bfp or witch I'd head to the Gp and tell them that enough is enough:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Madly....Sending Big Hugs and Oooodles of love sweetheart. Hope you guys are ok and he realises that he's hurt you sweets....they really are from another planet sometimes:hugs:
Keep that chin up...:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww hun:hugs: I still say give it a few days then if still no bfp or witch I'd head to the Gp and tell them that enough is enough:hugs:

just inverted it and can still see but its dark so i dont think it is a bfp think its a every annoying evap
 



Attached Files:







invert-test.png
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed night ladies xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> im off to bed night ladies xx

Am not so sure hon....is there any colour?

Night night sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WelshRose said:


> Madly....Sending Big Hugs and Oooodles of love sweetheart. Hope you guys are ok and he realises that he's hurt you sweets....they really are from another planet sometimes:hugs:
> Keep that chin up...:kiss:

:hugs: Thank you hon....he does and he realises he was wrong! Hes making me tea (a little late I know!) but I dont fancy anything other than scrambled egg on toast and brown sauce but typically we have no eggs, dont know whats hes cooking but I will make my best effort to eat something :wacko:

Work has been terrible this week and today I left work at 1pm (was suppose to work until 5pm) but my manager sent me home cause I was physically and mentally exhausted I have been pushing myself wayyyyy past my threshold to help get our new project on track to open as planned on tuesday and I realised today because the place was a tip s*%t it just wasnt going to happen and I broke down! I am sure I will feel way better tom after a good nights :sleep:

:kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am sick of wishing I was pregnant. And I'm sick of my life revolving around it. I feel like I have some kind of illness. Like I am trapped with the thought of it and I can't stop it. Do you think there is an illness for this, a bit like an eating disorder, because that's how I feel. Like I have some kind of obsession to getting pregnant and I'M FED UP! :-(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry going to bed :-( night


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry going to bed :-( night

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

So sorry hon you feel down :hugs: I think it should be classed as an illness `pre-pregnancy depression` or something of the like and I def have it! I want to crawl into a hole and die............Sorry Ladies I have so much to be happy about, my DS and DH are my world but I just have this yearning #2 will complete me....I dont want a big house, big car, big bank balance, fab job I JUST WANT TO BE PREGNANT AND FOR IT TO BE REAL!

Blah sorry this isnt even a ranting thread!

I love you missymoomoo....pm me if you want to talk I will always be here :kiss:

:sleep: for me I think before I commit a crime!


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun:hugs: I still say give it a few days then if still no bfp or witch I'd head to the Gp and tell them that enough is enough:hugs:
> 
> just inverted it and can still see but its dark so i dont think it is a bfp think its a every annoying evapClick to expand...

lindsey I think it looks positive to me..


----------



## Kapow

lindseyanne said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just gave in and poas and we both swear we see a faint line but think we are seeing things
> 
> Can you post a picture lovely? xxClick to expand...
> 
> sure can but im sure its just our eyes playign tricks lol as have to hold it in a ccetain way to ssee itClick to expand...

I see a line when I screen tilt on the 1st picture. GL and babydust for your second test. xx


----------



## daisy74

soph77 said:


> This sounds like a great idea. I have had 3 readings and they have all been different!!
> 
> Jenny - bfp in May (already incorrect)
> 
> Serendipity - bfp in July
> 
> Gail - bfp in September
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for serin!

:hugs: Loveeeee your pic!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im off to bed night ladies xx
> 
> Am not so sure hon....is there any colour?
> 
> Night night sweet dreams :sleep:Click to expand...

not to the eye no exept a tiny bit on the side so inside of it and when i made it darker the start of it looked same colour as the other line but im not so sure on it all i dreamt about last night was poas a 2 lines!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning :hi: sorry I was so negative last night. Did you test again Lindsey?

Madly Thank you for making me feel like I'm not the only one. Thanks for saying you love me. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning :hi: sorry I was so negative last night. Did you test again Lindsey?
> 
> Madly Thank you for making me feel like I'm not the only one. Thanks for saying you love me. :hugs:

no hun not sure if im going to neither as just looked at yesterdays test this morn and cant see anything anymore:shrug: i know how you feel too and hate it everytime i see just one line feels like my hearts ripped out:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do evaps stay or go? as we cant see nothing on yesterdays one anymore and ppl are telling me evaps stay and if too early hcg evaperates and doesnt show anymore after a while?:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:

Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:
> 
> Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!

i think you need to go get a blood test done if no darker soon hun will get an awnser yay or ney for sure im thinking of doing the same but u saw the line didnt you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:
> 
> Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!
> 
> i think you need to go get a blood test done if no darker soon hun will get an awnser yay or ney for sure im thinking of doing the same but u saw the line didnt you?Click to expand...

course I saw the line hon and all you Ladies saw mine too....I cant believe this is happening after last month :cry: I have ovary pains right now switching from left to right ...... WTF IS GOING ON? I FEEL LIKE THIS IS A CRUEL JOKE :sad2:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:
> 
> Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!
> 
> i think you need to go get a blood test done if no darker soon hun will get an awnser yay or ney for sure im thinking of doing the same but u saw the line didnt you?Click to expand...
> 
> course I saw the line hon and all you Ladies saw mine too....I cant believe this is happening after last month :cry: I have ovary pains right now switching from left to right ...... WTF IS GOING ON? I FEEL LIKE THIS IS A CRUEL JOKE :sad2:Click to expand...

might be stretching pains hun i had it yesterday really painfull now i have it in my lower back making me need a wee :haha: i saw urs how many dpo are u did uy say?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:
> 
> Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!
> 
> i think you need to go get a blood test done if no darker soon hun will get an awnser yay or ney for sure im thinking of doing the same but u saw the line didnt you?Click to expand...
> 
> course I saw the line hon and all you Ladies saw mine too....I cant believe this is happening after last month :cry: I have ovary pains right now switching from left to right ...... WTF IS GOING ON? I FEEL LIKE THIS IS A CRUEL JOKE :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> might be stretching pains hun i had it yesterday really painfull now i have it in my lower back making me need a wee :haha: i saw urs how many dpo are u did uy say?Click to expand...

If I ov on cd16 when I think I did that would make me 20dpo today :loopy: but if I ov a little later say like as norm cd20-cd21 then we would still be covered and I would be 15/16dpo :shrug: with DS af was a week late before I got even a vvv faint second line and I tested day before af was due and when af was 4 days late so I keep telling myself that and as long as af stays the f^%k away we are still in with a chance right :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:
> 
> Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!
> 
> i think you need to go get a blood test done if no darker soon hun will get an awnser yay or ney for sure im thinking of doing the same but u saw the line didnt you?Click to expand...
> 
> course I saw the line hon and all you Ladies saw mine too....I cant believe this is happening after last month :cry: I have ovary pains right now switching from left to right ...... WTF IS GOING ON? I FEEL LIKE THIS IS A CRUEL JOKE :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> might be stretching pains hun i had it yesterday really painfull now i have it in my lower back making me need a wee :haha: i saw urs how many dpo are u did uy say?Click to expand...
> 
> If I ov on cd16 when I think I did that would make me 20dpo today :loopy: but if I ov a little later say like as norm cd20-cd21 then we would still be covered and I would be 15/16dpo :shrug: with DS af was a week late before I got even a vvv faint second line and I tested day before af was due and when af was 4 days late so I keep telling myself that and as long as af stays the f^%k away we are still in with a chance right :kiss:Click to expand...

yep u are not everyone gets the standard big bright bfp that we all imagine one of my firends didnt know she was preg till 5 mths! and mum mum didnt know with me till 3 mths as long as the witch is away u can still hold that hope


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies hope you both get the outcome you want

i'm still gutted and have lost my faith in these readings but i really hope it works out for you

i honestly cant see me getting pregnant for a while and maybe the psychic lady i went to see in person was right i won't get pregnant this year because of where i live it's not the right place to bring a child into

my heart is breaking :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> MissyMooMoo or course I love you hon I missed you during your break :kiss:
> 
> Linds hon I have absolutely no idea about faint bfps disappearing but I would love to know as I am still in limboland...I used one of those free duofertility tests this morning and again a vvvfaint hardly eligible line similar to the lines I keep gettin on the other tests and still :af: guess I will just have to sit tight and wait for one or the other!
> 
> i think you need to go get a blood test done if no darker soon hun will get an awnser yay or ney for sure im thinking of doing the same but u saw the line didnt you?Click to expand...
> 
> course I saw the line hon and all you Ladies saw mine too....I cant believe this is happening after last month :cry: I have ovary pains right now switching from left to right ...... WTF IS GOING ON? I FEEL LIKE THIS IS A CRUEL JOKE :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> might be stretching pains hun i had it yesterday really painfull now i have it in my lower back making me need a wee :haha: i saw urs how many dpo are u did uy say?Click to expand...
> 
> If I ov on cd16 when I think I did that would make me 20dpo today :loopy: but if I ov a little later say like as norm cd20-cd21 then we would still be covered and I would be 15/16dpo :shrug: with DS af was a week late before I got even a vvv faint second line and I tested day before af was due and when af was 4 days late so I keep telling myself that and as long as af stays the f^%k away we are still in with a chance right :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> yep u are not everyone gets the standard big bright bfp that we all imagine one of my firends didnt know she was preg till 5 mths! and mum mum didnt know with me till 3 mths as long as the witch is away u can still hold that hopeClick to expand...

Thank you hon :kiss: whatever the outcome I am sure I will know eventually and in the meantime I am just going to look after myself and play with caution :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies hope you both get the outcome you want
> 
> i'm still gutted and have lost my faith in these readings but i really hope it works out for you
> 
> i honestly cant see me getting pregnant for a while and maybe the psychic lady i went to see in person was right i won't get pregnant this year because of where i live it's not the right place to bring a child into
> 
> my heart is breaking :(

:hugs: thank you hon so sorry you are feeling down right now! I am a great believer in that things happen for a reason but dont give up hon....never do that not whilst you have a dream to be a mummy!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tested again and a very very clear bfn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i hate hate hate hate hateee my body no af no preg and flippin parsley tea didnt work i give up:cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

HEy loves what does it mean to invert the test?


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I wanted to add my gail prediction -

A bfp predicted for july/august 2010, a girl due march/april 2011, healthy pregnancy after my loss -

Sure enough i got my BFP on thursday 12th august x


----------



## Kapow

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I wanted to add my gail prediction -
> 
> A bfp predicted for july/august 2010, a girl due march/april 2011, healthy pregnancy after my loss -
> 
> Sure enough i got my BFP on thursday 12th august x

Congratulations Mummy2Angel. H+H 9 months. xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry linds hon :kiss: limboland is such an awful cruel place to be :growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I wanted to add my gail prediction -
> 
> A bfp predicted for july/august 2010, a girl due march/april 2011, healthy pregnancy after my loss -
> 
> Sure enough i got my BFP on thursday 12th august x

:yipee: :bfp:

congratulations hon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - so sorry you are in Limbo land

Mummy2angel - Congratulations. x

Madly - I love you :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Lindsey, I know exactly how you feel!! Don't give up though, sweetie. =) :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn again this morn so gonna try change my docs and get this sorted out i WILL be preg by christmas:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a plan linds hon :hugs: 

MissyMooMoo I love you too :kiss:

Limboland still for me (of my own choice!) :af: and 4 days late didnt test today and not going too, going to hang fire for a few days and see if af shows her face :shrug: may test again in a few days and in meantime just going to take special care of myself incase those damn lines ever darken :loopy:


----------



## DaretoDream

Lindsey i believe in you!!!!!! you will do it!!!!

I hope i can too!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Good idea about changing doctors! You need to good doctor and good PMA!

Madly - I hope your system sorts itself out soon hun x


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> bfn again this morn so gonna try change my docs and get this sorted out i WILL be preg by christmas:growlmad:

lindsey hun I'm sorry...don't get down hun your time will come and hopefully soon...didn't you say that you emailed Gail back?...what did she say hun?...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I wanted to add my gail prediction -
> 
> A bfp predicted for july/august 2010, a girl due march/april 2011, healthy pregnancy after my loss -
> 
> Sure enough i got my BFP on thursday 12th august x

I will get yours added to it might take me a few since its on the chart thing now...so please bare with me...:winkwink: welcome to the group also...:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I tested again ladies with one of my asda tests and albeit 2mu only held for 3hrs after a large mug of tea I got the same vvvfaint line :dohh: DH saw it too this time :yipee: for not going :loopy: We have decided to hold out now until Wednesday and test together again! I have had terrible heartburn today and I have a cramp/nudging feeling right in one spot in my lower stomach!

:wave: hi frogger hon ow are you?


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Sounds like a plan linds hon :hugs:
> 
> MissyMooMoo I love you too :kiss:
> 
> Limboland still for me (of my own choice!) :af: and 4 days late didnt test today and not going too, going to hang fire for a few days and see if af shows her face :shrug: may test again in a few days and in meantime just going to take special care of myself incase those damn lines ever darken :loopy:

Hun I truly think that your pregnant....just keep your chin up hun its going to show your :bfp: soooo strong looking...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Well I tested again ladies with one of my asda tests and albeit 2mu only held for 3hrs after a large mug of tea I got the same vvvfaint line :dohh: DH saw it too this time :yipee: for not going :loopy: We have decided to hold out now until Wednesday and test together again! I have had terrible heartburn today and I have a cramp/nudging feeling right in one spot in my lower stomach!
> 
> :wave: hi frogger hon ow are you?

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!!!! I truly feel that your pregnant hun...woohoo!!! can you show us the test on here please....love to see it...:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Frogger hon I posted my tests in my journal the link is in my siggy!

You never answered me!....Hows you?


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Well I tested again ladies with one of my asda tests and albeit 2mu only held for 3hrs after a large mug of tea I got the same vvvfaint line :dohh: DH saw it too this time :yipee: for not going :loopy: We have decided to hold out now until Wednesday and test together again! I have had terrible heartburn today and I have a cramp/nudging feeling right in one spot in my lower stomach!
> 
> :wave: hi frogger hon ow are you?

I'm doing good I'm on cd 11 not sure why my ticker is showing cd 12 but anyways I'm going to start taking my vitex tomorrow and hopefully we catch the egg this cycle my cycle will go into september and Gail/Sandra/Amber say September so I'm hoping that its then that I get my :bfp:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Frogger hon I posted my tests in my journal the link is in my siggy!
> 
> You never answered me!....Hows you?

sorry got carried away with saying woohoo!!! and yay about your faint positive test...:winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have oodles of faith in Gail and Sandra frogger hon :thumbup:

My predicitions started with July with both Gail and Sandra being correct because we did get our BFP only we had a loss :sad1:

Gail and Sandra were crossover with this month and Jenny and Anne-Marie predict this month also so if my lines get darker they would indeed all be correct :yipee:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I have oodles of faith in Gail and Sandra frogger hon :thumbup:
> 
> My predicitions started with July with both Gail and Sandra being correct because we did get our BFP only we had a loss :sad1:
> 
> Gail and Sandra were crossover with this month and Jenny and Anne-Marie predict this month also so if my lines get darker they would indeed all be correct :yipee:

I'm just sooo excited for you hun....I can't wait to see your tests get darker....I am keeping the faith in Gail & Sandra...:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I have oodles of faith in Gail and Sandra frogger hon :thumbup:
> 
> My predicitions started with July with both Gail and Sandra being correct because we did get our BFP only we had a loss :sad1:
> 
> Gail and Sandra were crossover with this month and Jenny and Anne-Marie predict this month also so if my lines get darker they would indeed all be correct :yipee:
> 
> I'm just sooo excited for you hun....I can't wait to see your tests get darker....I am keeping the faith in Gail & Sandra...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you so much hon :kiss:

You keep the faith hon :thumbup: it seems they have both been right for me on two occasions :wacko: Sandra also says she sees a family celebration in sept and said she she thought it was my pregnancy announcement which is really funny cause my baby sister is christening her dd on 5th sept and I am going to be her god-mummy and if we hadnt have lost last cycle I would have been due to have my 1st scan in next week or so and we thought the christening would have been the ideal time with all the family together to announce our :baby: I think we would still make the announcement to our family then even though technically I would only be 8wks!


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--just to let u know that 3 psychics have predicted a september BPF for me...wey hey.... Gail (girl), elaine claire (girl) and x.jay.x (boy)
im currently 10 dpo and not holding out much hope for this month...xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

brillbride said:


> hi girls--just to let u know that 3 psychics have predicted a september BPF for me...wey hey.... Gail (girl), elaine claire (girl) and x.jay.x (boy)
> im currently 10 dpo and not holding out much hope for this month...xx

:hugs: 10dpo is still very early hon and you just may be quietly surprised :kiss:


----------



## brillbride

thanks madlyttc...im not out until AF comes..im so so happy for you at the minute...xxxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

brillbride said:


> thanks madlyttc...im not out until AF comes..im so so happy for you at the minute...xxxxxx

Thats the spirit hon :kiss:

and thank you....a little not convinced until that line gets darker though!


----------



## brillbride

il say a wee prayer 4 u--really hope it gets darker :):)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya :hi: ladies. The only thing that I have had so far is an unusually milky lotiony cm. In fact I know this is tmi lol, but upon wearing my pj's (no knickers) it was so much that I felt it dripping down my leg!!!! This has never happened to me before. I also feel a pulling, dragging feeling in my lower abdomen/uterus. Kinda like period cramps but not as intense. This lasted for a few hours and has now gone. My boobs are sore but only at the sides which is also unusual for me as they are usually sore all over. I have been ravenously hungry too but then start to feel icky, not sick like, but like I have indigestion and a sweet feeling in my chest. Does this make sense? lol

Oh forgot to add.... I am 7dpo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can any of you ladies help me? trying to work out if i should get soy or maca i need something to help me ov and something to help regualte my stupid cycles


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't know what would make it happen. What does your doctor say about it all Lindsey? Can't you ask them why you are not getting AF. How long has it been now that you have not been? Can they give you Clomid because I have read a lot about that making ovulation happen and a lot of ladies have got pregnant on that because it produces more folicles. I have heard that Raspberry tea might help. I am using progesterone cream at the moment which is supposed to be good at regulating the Ostrogen dominance and making the body more fertile. Is your doctor helping you? Sometimes when I go to my doctors I seem to know more than them about fertility and it infuriates me big time. I get really wound up. I swear that they nothing about fertility at my doctors. I haven't seen one good doctor at our surgery. It really pisses me off! agggggggrrrrrr. Is it like that for you? Do you feel like you are getting nowhere and nobody seems to care or even understand? They never seem to ask the right questions at my doctors. I end up telling them how to do their job which is not a good thing but I WISH THEY WOULD DO THEIR JOB THOROUGHLY!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My OH keeps telling me I should change doctors if I feel so negative about them all. I have no faith in them at all. Apparently you can change your doctor now and their is supposed to be a system where you can go online and choose a good one. Not sure exactly what that's all about but my OH told me. When he gets home from work I will ask him what he means. Apparently you don't need to be in the catchment area anymore if you are not satisfied with your doctors you can now change. If you feel like you are being fobbed off or like you are not getting the right treatment it is time to change doctors. I am also thinking of doing the same because a trip to my doctors is not a good thing. I always feel fobbed off and I always come out feeling like I was rushed and never feel satisfied with the way I was dealt with. Rubbish Rubbish RUBBISH doctors! agggggggggggggggggggggggggggrh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry to go off on one but I just feel that too many people are being pushed away and fobbed off by doctors and they never seem to address the problem or identify it. It happens too many times to too many people:blush:

and all you want is help and I feel sorry for you because you are so frustrated and confused and it must be really horrible for you to be in limbo land with all these doubts and your questions never being answered. :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't know what would make it happen. What does your doctor say about it all Lindsey? Can't you ask them why you are not getting AF. How long has it been now that you have not been? Can they give you Clomid because I have read a lot about that making ovulation happen and a lot of ladies have got pregnant on that because it produces more folicles. I have heard that Raspberry tea might help. I am using progesterone cream at the moment which is supposed to be good at regulating the Ostrogen dominance and making the body more fertile. Is your doctor helping you? Sometimes when I go to my doctors I seem to know more than them about fertility and it infuriates me big time. I get really wound up. I swear that they nothing about fertility at my doctors. I haven't seen one good doctor at our surgery. It really pisses me off! agggggggrrrrrr. Is it like that for you? Do you feel like you are getting nowhere and nobody seems to care or even understand? They never seem to ask the right questions at my doctors. I end up telling them how to do their job which is not a good thing but I WISH THEY WOULD DO THEIR JOB THOROUGHLY!




MissyMooMoo said:


> My OH keeps telling me I should change doctors if I feel so negative about them all. I have no faith in them at all. Apparently you can change your doctor now and their is supposed to be a system where you can go online and choose a good one. Not sure exactly what that's all about but my OH told me. When he gets home from work I will ask him what he means. Apparently you don't need to be in the catchment area anymore if you are not satisfied with your doctors you can now change. If you feel like you are being fobbed off or like you are not getting the right treatment it is time to change doctors. I am also thinking of doing the same because a trip to my doctors is not a good thing. I always feel fobbed off and I always come out feeling like I was rushed and never feel satisfied with the way I was dealt with. Rubbish Rubbish RUBBISH doctors! agggggggggggggggggggggggggggrh




MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry to go off on one but I just feel that too many people are being pushed away and fobbed off by doctors and they never seem to address the problem or identify it. It happens too many times to too many people:blush:
> 
> and all you want is help and I feel sorry for you because you are so frustrated and confused and it must be really horrible for you to be in limbo land with all these doubts and your questions never being answered. :wacko:

ive been told all it is is stress and if no af with in 3 mths to go back when i go back get told to wait for af and book day 21 bloods. ive had one scan as they thought i ahd an eptopic one month was nothing there but found out i have a bicornuate utterus with a septate down the center thats all i know about my body last time i went docs was a few weeks ago with an infection and havent been back sonce really want to try change my docs but dont think it will make much differance as my freind hadthe same experioance at the doctors i have to chagne to if i do:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

what about going to a private fertility clinic? Where there they would have the specialists totally dedicated to fertility and maybe you would get more results and treatment?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> what about going to a private fertility clinic? Where there they would have the specialists totally dedicated to fertility and maybe you would get more results and treatment?

im planning on going to oen in germany when we go to visit his mum bu thtats notuntil october so hoping we can find something to help me out until then


----------



## wanting2010

I'm going to my doctor to get Provera to start my period...have you asked your doctor about that? Maybe if you ask for it specifically they would be more willing to do something instead of just telling you to wait. :hugs:

I'm planning on taking soy after my next cycle starts to hopefully make me ovulate...and hopefully get pregnant!! ;) But even if I don't get pregnant, at least if I ovulate I should have a normal cycle for once!


----------



## faerieprozac

well i feel miserable today. 

feel like being young and wreckless and not giving a damn seems to work for all the underage pregnant girls i seem to see lately :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> well i feel miserable today.
> 
> feel like being young and wreckless and not giving a damn seems to work for all the underage pregnant girls i seem to see lately :(

i know the feeling hun we tried that this mthand didnt work:growlmad:


----------



## faerieprozac

I've just sent off for another Jenny prediction, purely because she was the only lady who got it right although it was a chemical. i need some pma desperately, i'm so low right now and OH doesn't know what to do.,


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: all round Ladies!

So sorry faerieprozac and linds that you are both feeling down right now but am sending you both a huge :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm probably clutching and straws but... 

This period is different. I mean, it was 2 days early, which has now only happened twice in my life. 

The first day it was normal, painful, heavy, bright... second day was normal but with less pain, yesterday barely anything and today I didn't even really need to change my pad only for hygiene purposes. This is TMI but it doesn't smell the same, if you get what I mean. There's barely any blood now, only when I wipe and if none when I wipe, I check inside and theres the smallest amount of pink, and a bit of brown. This is usual, but I would be getting more pink than brown, and it'd be on the pad alot more. I know it's TMI but the brown stuff just doesn't have the same scent?! Does anyone understand that, I don't wanna seem gross, lol. It just smells normal :S My cycle usually lasts 6 days, with the 7th day barely spotting. But on the fourth day I should still be getting bright pinks and red and having to change a lot... God I sound grim!! 

I know I'm clutching straws, and I know I'm not pregnant, otherwise the tests I did before AF would have been a little positive! 

My boobs are super veiny also, this means they have been veiny for nearly 3 weeks. I used to think I knew my body so well, but now I just don't know!

Calling the docs in the morn to see if they can fit us in, as they are fully booked until spet 5th so doc said to call before 9am and see if cancellations. I want answers, I wanna know why we haven't got our baby yet, but it's breaking my heart to see so many people with what I desire, and so many people who clearly don;'t want this burden!! (I'm bitter today) 

I love you ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> well i feel miserable today.
> 
> feel like being young and wreckless and not giving a damn seems to work for all the underage pregnant girls i seem to see lately :(

Lol, I know what you mean. If you want Jeremy Kyle it just goes to show that that way of thinking might be the key to getting our BFP. I sooooooo get angry though at all those on that show! agggrrrhhh.

Why is it like that? The ones that are wreckless and not really wanting a child always get pregnant and then have many problems. Why is the world so cruel like that!:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> I'm probably clutching and straws but...
> 
> This period is different. I mean, it was 2 days early, which has now only happened twice in my life.
> 
> The first day it was normal, painful, heavy, bright... second day was normal but with less pain, yesterday barely anything and today I didn't even really need to change my pad only for hygiene purposes. This is TMI but it doesn't smell the same, if you get what I mean. There's barely any blood now, only when I wipe and if none when I wipe, I check inside and theres the smallest amount of pink, and a bit of brown. This is usual, but I would be getting more pink than brown, and it'd be on the pad alot more. I know it's TMI but the brown stuff just doesn't have the same scent?! Does anyone understand that, I don't wanna seem gross, lol. It just smells normal :S My cycle usually lasts 6 days, with the 7th day barely spotting. But on the fourth day I should still be getting bright pinks and red and having to change a lot... God I sound grim!!
> 
> I know I'm clutching straws, and I know I'm not pregnant, otherwise the tests I did before AF would have been a little positive!
> 
> My boobs are super veiny also, this means they have been veiny for nearly 3 weeks. I used to think I knew my body so well, but now I just don't know!
> 
> Calling the docs in the morn to see if they can fit us in, as they are fully booked until spet 5th so doc said to call before 9am and see if cancellations. I want answers, I wanna know why we haven't got our baby yet, but it's breaking my heart to see so many people with what I desire, and so many people who clearly don;'t want this burden!! (I'm bitter today)
> 
> I love you ladies

I just really know so badly how you feel. I too feel this way. I don't feel stressed though, just sad and confused. Is it like this for you? Cos OH keeps telling me not to stress because of the recent write up on this. But I don't feel stressed, just sad and confused. Not at all stressed. Unless anger is stress. Is anger stress? He said anger can be classed as stressed. I also feel bitter. Last night I was sat in Frankie and Bennys waiting for my OH to meet me from work as we were going to see Knight and Day at cinema and I saw baby after baby after baby being taken in in their little car seats, some were just 2 or 3 weeks old, others 7 weeks old. I was sat there and I even said under my breath "oh for f---- s---kes". Then I felt like some bitter nasty witch and hated myself. I though what the hell am I turning into! But this has made me feel bitter EVERY TIME I EVEN SEE A PREGNANT WOMAN! I scowl and feel angry. I think...."why can't that happen to me". What the hell is wrong with me! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry Ladies! I dont know really what to say to make you both feel better b/c truthfully I dont think I can and right now I dont want to say anything to make you ladies feel any worse given my current situation as I dont deem it would be fair but I can see where you are both coming from and I do understand how you both feel....so I am just going to send you both oodles of virtual :hugs: and :kiss: and let you know I care!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: so sorry Ladies! I dont know really what to say to make you both feel better b/c truthfully I dont think I can and right now I dont want to say anything to make you ladies feel any worse given my current situation as I dont deem it would be fair but I can see where you are both coming from and I do understand how you both feel....so I am just going to send you both oodles of virtual :hugs: and :kiss: and let you know I care!

have u testde again yet hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i start my nvq ptomoz will get my first lot of coursework


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ty MADLY I can always rely on you. You are such inspiration. x

Linday _ yah bet your excited....good luck! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you MissyMooMoo hon you know I love ya and will always be here :kiss:

I did test again Ladies and have updated my journal so take a peek if you like :shrug:

Goodluck with the nvq linds hon :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night ladies Im so tired out. Going to cuddle my lovely lovely wonderful and beautiful OH. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

me too :sleep: sweet dreams :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning ladies!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning MissyMooMoo love you :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies. Madly, i'm very excited for you! :D

I'm in a much better mood today. OH has agreed to NO MORE SMOKING IN THE HOUSE, I am chuffed! Was sick of the flat smelling of smoke all the time, and you can only use so much febreeze and shake and vac!!

Secondly, I was worried we would miss our chance this cycle as I will be going to visit family for my nephews christening, but I've worked my dates out and I will be on CD12 on 24th August, I usually OV between the 12th and the 15th CD, so that gives me until the 27th, and I go away on the 28th, so as long as we BD like, every night before that I should have it covered. 

I have one Prediction for this cycle, Serendipity, twas my first reading aswell, she said Autumn definetly. My friend originally said October but we thought it could have been last year or when I would be giving birth if I had conceived already, but maybe she felt this year aswell... 

I'm waiting on my last reading from Jenny, I hope she says a date that matches another reading. 

I still have faith in the readings, because I need to have faith in something to give me this PMA. 

I didn't get round to going to the doctos, and I had a late night last night so I didn't get in time to call them this morning, so we're going tomorrow. My poor cat came in last night, soaking as though he had fell in something cause it wasn't raining and on closer inspection my poor baby and cuts and scratches all over and quite a large cut on his head, and I was worried it may be deep but OH was sure he was ok. He's fine this morning but a little quiet, so he's staying in today. 

How are you all ladies? I am so sorry for my negative posts over the last week!


----------



## DaretoDream

I started spotting this am so :witch: will be here full force tomorrow.


----------



## silverbell

silverbell said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I have some predictions, so could you add me please. I promise to report back if and when they fail/come true.
> 
> Gail - July or possibly August - GIRL
> Jenny - February - BOY (EDD 30.10.11 or 10.11.11)
> Sandra - December - GIRL (EDD beginning August)
> Cheri - August for EDD or BFP - GIRL
> 
> I really hope Gail and Cheri are right and I get an August :bfp:

Hey all. Well Gail and Cheri were wrong for a BFP in August, as I just got my AF today. Drat! Oh well - onto the next cycle. I thought I should update here so people knew.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Daretodream and Silverbell - sending you plenty of :kiss: and :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: to DaretoDream and silverbell so sorry the :witch: landed goodluck for this cycle :dust:

Faerieprozac hon no need to apologise for your negative behaviour although I cant remember any :dohh: thats what we are here for :kiss:

Me....well a whole week late as of today and DH dropped my emu into the surgery this am for my lab pt....results friday convinced will be :bfn: but we will see :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all


----------



## Rumpskin

Just sent one off to Psychic Star, has anyone had a reading by her and what did she say? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey Linds hon :kiss: hows you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No who is pshycic star pls? x


----------



## Rumpskin

MissyMooMoo said:


> No who is pshycic star pls? x

Someone on here from a previous post said that she was very good. I will try and find the link, you go through Ebay.

Rumps x

Not sure if this will work but here goes 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110476300027


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> hey Linds hon :kiss: hows you?

not too bad have one hell of a headache had my assesor come to see me for the first time today given me info overload my head feels like its going to burst! how are you hun?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know exactly how you feel :dohh: our new work project opens tomorrow and I have helped scrub, clean and shift furniture and stock etc so much in the last week and half whilst trying to make sure we have absolutely everything we need! I have had lists coming out of my ears and endless jobs to sort out and do and now I feel :sleep: WE OPEN TOMORROW arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh and am not sure I will be able to switch off tonight when I go to bed b/c I am so excited, nervous and hoping everything goes to plan :loopy:

Other than work I am exactly one week late now and dh took my fmu to my surgery this am for them to send for a lab pt which I should get results for on friday and which will no doubt be :bfn: if my tests with DS are anything to go by :) 

But I am in good spirits regardless of everything and although I ache all over from overworking and feel tired I am so happy as well :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I know exactly how you feel :dohh: our new work project opens tomorrow and I have helped scrub, clean and shift furniture and stock etc so much in the last week and half whilst trying to make sure we have absolutely everything we need! I have had lists coming out of my ears and endless jobs to sort out and do and now I feel :sleep: WE OPEN TOMORROW arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh and am not sure I will be able to switch off tonight when I go to bed b/c I am so excited, nervous and hoping everything goes to plan :loopy:
> 
> Other than work I am exactly one week late now and dh took my fmu to my surgery this am for them to send for a lab pt which I should get results for on friday and which will no doubt be :bfn: if my tests with DS are anything to go by :)
> 
> But I am in good spirits regardless of everything and although I ache all over from overworking and feel tired I am so happy as well :lol:

u never know hun it could be a bfp hideing from ya . im still waiting the withc when shes arived gonna try soy and macca :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: anythings worth a go hon....have you tried vit b6 I dont know about bringing on af but it certainly helped me get regular and lengthened my lp :shrug: just a suggestion!

I hope so hon with DS I was exactly a week to the day late when I got my :bfp: on a ic and it was so faint I didnt believe it until my best friend was like `yeah def up duff` :lol: the day after when I was 8 days late we did a cb original and the + was so strong :bfp: and so clear :loopy: I tested with him day before af was due and when af was 4 days late and all were :bfn: I am exactly a week late today and so I am hoping that if I have a beanie in there its preparing to be really really sticky! Not sure if I feel preggers :shrug: sometimes I do and other times am not so sure! I def think my pelvis area is getting harder and firm but I just dont know!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :thumbup: anythings worth a go hon....have you tried vit b6 I dont know about bringing on af but it certainly helped me get regular and lengthened my lp :shrug: just a suggestion!
> 
> I hope so hon with DS I was exactly a week to the day late when I got my :bfp: on a ic and it was so faint I didnt believe it until my best friend was like `yeah def up duff` :lol: the day after when I was 8 days late we did a cb original and the + was so strong :bfp: and so clear :loopy: I tested with him day before af was due and when af was 4 days late and all were :bfn: I am exactly a week late today and so I am hoping that if I have a beanie in there its preparing to be really really sticky! Not sure if I feel preggers :shrug: sometimes I do and other times am not so sure! I def think my pelvis area is getting harder and firm but I just dont know!

:hugs: im gonna head off to bed feeling really drained after today the joys of dyslexia


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:sleep: sweet dreams hon! I will be going real soon too I have to be at work for 7am tomorrow morning :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all x tested again this morn and bfn so thats me defo out lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Rumpskin said:


> Just sent one off to Psychic Star, has anyone had a reading by her and what did she say? x

Hey Rumpskin - I must be mad but I ordered a reading of her last night so lets wait and see what she says. It's just for fun like....honest! hehe :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya Linds :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Linds so sorry hon I really hope you get some answers from your Dr real soon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just orerd my maca and also brought a fertility spell and pendant from mia angel :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies how are you all?

I went to the docs yesterday, waited for an hour but didn't get to see doctor because I had to go for work, so I made it very clear I was un happy with the service! I then got a voice mail at work, saying sorry and would I like an appointment for the morning. 

SO, we went this morning, after another hour wait (booo), we got somewhere. I'm having blood tests done for CD21 and then the beginning of next cycle, and OH is having his swimmers tested. I'm so happy they didn't fobb us off, I was ready for a fight if I'm honest after yesterday, lol. 

My friend had her baby and OH little sister is due in 5 days... Babies everywhere right now, but I'm feeling better. 

Hope you're all well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies,

Gail
Sandra
Jenny
Anne-Marie

All predicted me correctly :yipee: I have most def got my :bfp: :wohoo:

Update in my journal!

Faerieprozac great news about the appointment although not so great you had to wait so long :growlmad: fxed you will be joining me really soon I will keep a seat warm :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well Ladies,
> 
> Gail
> Sandra
> Jenny
> Anne-Marie
> 
> All predicted me correctly :yipee: I have most def got my :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> Update in my journal!
> 
> Faerieprozac great news about the appointment although not so great you had to wait so long :growlmad: fxed you will be joining me really soon I will keep a seat warm :kiss:

 congrats hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can somebody tell me why people who clearly shouldnt be allowed kids can have them yet those who are trying so hard just dont get any luck!
we were down at lidls earlyer and there was a lady come in to tell sequirity that there was a car outside with two young children in age around a yr old and 3 no parents in sight crying there eyes out. lukily a lady who had gone in to do her shopping noticed them when she first went in and then when she had finished her shopping realised they were still there when she came back out or they would of been left in there for god knows how long!:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats terrible hon....I know plenty of people who dont deserve and equally plenty of people who def do but dont find the road an easy one!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thats terrible hon....I know plenty of people who dont deserve and equally plenty of people who def do but dont find the road an easy one!

what was even worse is the man went back to the car took out the older child who was crying and left the baby!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:saywhat: gosh it really irrates me....people like that :growlmad:


----------



## Kapow

MADLYTTC said:


> Well Ladies,
> 
> Gail
> Sandra
> Jenny
> Anne-Marie
> 
> All predicted me correctly :yipee: I have most def got my :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> Update in my journal!
> 
> Faerieprozac great news about the appointment although not so great you had to wait so long :growlmad: fxed you will be joining me really soon I will keep a seat warm :kiss:



OMG Massive massive congratulations, I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you. When is your due date?
xxx


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh Madly I'm so happy for you!!

I do wish Gail and sandra had been right for me! their predictions were so similar I'm sure that was it. Hopefully the doctors will help. 

Linds, any news with you?

Any other ladies about today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all no news from me still major stressed out so think tha may be the reason and had an annovulatry cycle been reading up on line till 4 am this morn about it and seems all my doc would do is prescribe me stuff to help ovulate so im going to try vitex and see if i can do it alone x as the min i walk into the surgery they will just say stress and to limit the amoount of stress i have


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Well Ladies,
> 
> Gail
> Sandra
> Jenny
> Anne-Marie
> 
> All predicted me correctly :yipee: I have most def got my :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> Update in my journal!
> 
> Faerieprozac great news about the appointment although not so great you had to wait so long :growlmad: fxed you will be joining me really soon I will keep a seat warm :kiss:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congratulations hun I'm truly soooooo very happy for you....woohoo!!!! another Gail and sandra correct...I will get the first page updated shortly I might have to get the lady that did the chart for me to update it not sure if I can change anything I will try though....anyways hun I'm excited for you...this is awesome.....:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Ladies :hugs:

I am still floating about on the ceiling somewhere :)

Sorry I havent been around Ladies I have been working today and I am major :sleep: and my feet are killing me :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you so much Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I am still floating about on the ceiling somewhere :)
> 
> Sorry I havent been around Ladies I have been working today and I am major :sleep: and my feet are killing me :wacko:

lovin the ticker hun:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive had a very pr active day been up town and goten some books on dealing with stress also got a book called the astonoshing power of emtions your iunner guide to the law of attraction (very very good book) also goten vit c and some oranges what ive been eating loads of lol and some more parsley tea also have goten my vitex (agnus castus) incase havent ovd yet


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dance: all stocked up :yipee: cant recommend oranges enough hon plus they help keep bubba sticky too :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpskin

MissyMooMoo said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Just sent one off to Psychic Star, has anyone had a reading by her and what did she say? x
> 
> Hey Rumpskin - I must be mad but I ordered a reading of her last night so lets wait and see what she says. It's just for fun like....honest! hehe :wacko:Click to expand...

How did you get on? I had my reading, she was lovely :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :dance: all stocked up :yipee: cant recommend oranges enough hon plus they help keep bubba sticky too :thumbup:

well im gonna defo be eating them more fogot how nice they were lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am going to continue to eat them hon :thumbup: I have one for breakfast with a cup of tea its all I can eat at the minute and had to force myself half of ham sandwich today for lunch my appetite has plummented for tea I have had a beef sandwich and a packet of crisps only two slices of bread though would normally have four slices :dohh: really struggling to eat!


----------



## faerieprozac

with the orange thing, does it count as just orange juice? can't stand oranges, the texture makes me heave, but love the juice...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Dont know hon :shrug: I guess if its pure orange and not concentrated stuff them yes!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> with the orange thing, does it count as just orange juice? can't stand oranges, the texture makes me heave, but love the juice...

i think so hun vitamin c. ive just had the most relaxing bath ever read my book and feel very relaxed


----------



## faerieprozac

I've been re reading my readings... 

my second reading from Jenny is bfp in may from a cycle starting in april, edd 28th jan or 7th feb and a boy. 

Victoria said january and a girl. 

Cheri said March (for bfp/concieve or birth) and a girl. 

Sandra could STILL be right, because she did say August. 

Although Gail said i'd be pregnant by the 26th August, maybe she was slightly off. I'm due to OV around the 26th August, she said i'd be pregnant by the END of august, so MAYBE...just maybe, i will conceive this month? :/ Then re reading her original pregnancy outlook, theres this "*I pick up a very tense time as a landmark of a year comes up for you ttc, and I do see you will have conceived before September comes around, have you recently had medical talks, or appointments through because I see some form of letter or appointment around you, but by this date your already pregnant so it wont be needed, so bare that in mind
*... I have just made an appointment for my 21CD blood test and my 3CD blood test, so maybe by the time I need to go to the 2nd blood test, maybe AF doesn't show!! 

Then this *Im shown around the 26th 27th August that your already pregant, and spirit seem a little reluctant in actually giving your conception time here, so although its slightly more cryptic for you in that I cannot pinpoint a month as such , I see anytime from July, to the 26th 27th August that your son is conceived and a birth within 2011*

if the spirits were being reluctant maybe thats around the time I'll conceive? I'll be around CD14 then, and usually Ov around CD 13 AND CD14....

Sorry for the essay... I'm still trying to find hope. Need lots of PMA :D 

I also have my serendipity, who says BFP in september, so it kinda fits - if I do conceive this cycle, then I will get my BFP in September... 

I may email Gail... hmmmm

Ladies, I am so thankful that I have you girls to come to. I don't feel like I've got anyone close to me at the moment, especially as one best friend lives in wales and one best friend is stuck in europe!! I'm utterly alone when it comes to TTC, you girls are wondrerful and I wish we all lived closer!! Especially cause I work in a toyshop and could give you baby discounts ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I've been re reading my readings...
> 
> my second reading from Jenny is bfp in may from a cycle starting in april, edd 28th jan or 7th feb and a boy.
> 
> Victoria said january and a girl.
> 
> Cheri said March (for bfp/concieve or birth) and a girl.
> 
> Sandra could STILL be right, because she did say August.
> 
> Although Gail said i'd be pregnant by the 26th August, maybe she was slightly off. I'm due to OV around the 26th August, she said i'd be pregnant by the END of august, so MAYBE...just maybe, i will conceive this month? :/ Then re reading her original pregnancy outlook, theres this "*I pick up a very tense time as a landmark of a year comes up for you ttc, and I do see you will have conceived before September comes around, have you recently had medical talks, or appointments through because I see some form of letter or appointment around you, but by this date your already pregnant so it wont be needed, so bare that in mind
> *... I have just made an appointment for my 21CD blood test and my 3CD blood test, so maybe by the time I need to go to the 2nd blood test, maybe AF doesn't show!!
> 
> Then this *Im shown around the 26th 27th August that your already pregant, and spirit seem a little reluctant in actually giving your conception time here, so although its slightly more cryptic for you in that I cannot pinpoint a month as such , I see anytime from July, to the 26th 27th August that your son is conceived and a birth within 2011*
> 
> if the spirits were being reluctant maybe thats around the time I'll conceive? I'll be around CD14 then, and usually Ov around CD 13 AND CD14....
> 
> Sorry for the essay... I'm still trying to find hope. Need lots of PMA :D
> 
> I also have my serendipity, who says BFP in september, so it kinda fits - if I do conceive this cycle, then I will get my BFP in September...
> 
> I may email Gail... hmmmm
> 
> Ladies, I am so thankful that I have you girls to come to. I don't feel like I've got anyone close to me at the moment, especially as one best friend lives in wales and one best friend is stuck in europe!! I'm utterly alone when it comes to TTC, you girls are wondrerful and I wish we all lived closer!! Especially cause I work in a toyshop and could give you baby discounts ;)

i say we all need to meet up eventualy bumps and babys and all


----------



## faerieprozac

What area of uk are you from linds?? Bet you're dead excited to be going to germany :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> What area of uk are you from linds?? Bet you're dead excited to be going to germany :D

im in milton keynes roundabour and concreate cows lol. i am but also nervosue as dont like flying!


----------



## faerieprozac

ohh i hate flying, i'm nervous on the motorway let alone plane.

i totally agree that we should all eventually meet :D


----------



## lotsakellz

Rumpskin said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Just sent one off to Psychic Star, has anyone had a reading by her and what did she say? x
> 
> Hey Rumpskin - I must be mad but I ordered a reading of her last night so lets wait and see what she says. It's just for fun like....honest! hehe :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you get on? I had my reading, she was lovely :flower:Click to expand...

I have had a reading from Psychic Star and she was absolutely spot on. She sensed that I'm very anxious that it will take a long time to conceive this time and I am terrified about! She said that I will have a bigger bump with #2 than DS. I didn't think that was possible, I was huge!:wacko: She also said my girl will be a 9lber! Eeeek, I struggled with DS who was 7lb10!! 
Keeping everything (except my legs!!) crossed that her and Jenny are right!


----------



## faerieprozac

lotsakellz said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Just sent one off to Psychic Star, has anyone had a reading by her and what did she say? x
> 
> Hey Rumpskin - I must be mad but I ordered a reading of her last night so lets wait and see what she says. It's just for fun like....honest! hehe :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you get on? I had my reading, she was lovely :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a reading from Psychic Star and she was absolutely spot on. She sensed that I'm very anxious that it will take a long time to conceive this time and I am terrified about! She said that I will have a bigger bump with #2 than DS. I didn't think that was possible, I was huge!:wacko: She also said my girl will be a 9lber! Eeeek, I struggled with DS who was 7lb10!!
> Keeping everything (except my legs!!) crossed that her and Jenny are right!Click to expand...

hey whats the link for psychic star?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Rumpskin said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> Just sent one off to Psychic Star, has anyone had a reading by her and what did she say? x
> 
> Hey Rumpskin - I must be mad but I ordered a reading of her last night so lets wait and see what she says. It's just for fun like....honest! hehe :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you get on? I had my reading, she was lovely :flower:Click to expand...

Yes I got a reading off her and its amazed me really as very different from everyone else. She said I will be conceive in 2nd week of November and it will be a boy with brown eyes. Well I would love this but I found it weird that we could produce a baby with brown eyes as we both have blue. She said he would be 7lb 2 ounces and he would look like me especially with his eye shape. No problems in pregnancy other than tiredness in later months. That's about it really. Nice reading. Lets so what happens. hehe 



MADLYTTC said:


> :dance: all stocked up :yipee: cant recommend oranges enough hon plus they help keep bubba sticky too :thumbup:




lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> with the orange thing, does it count as just orange juice? can't stand oranges, the texture makes me heave, but love the juice...
> 
> i think so hun vitamin c. ive just had the most relaxing bath ever read my book and feel very relaxedClick to expand...

I have done the same. I feel that oranges are the fruit to eat this month. So I went out and stocked up. I have oranges on the top of my list when I his Tescos this afternoon. I thought well it doesn't harm and they are good for you! hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladiessssss


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm so awful, I just ordered a Ruby reading. :( lol. I just want to find one that fits with another!! Plus it didn't cost much...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how aqre we all today i have mega sore boobys this mon think i was laying on them owchy


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm ok. Tired, ben didn't come to bed until half oneish, and I was still awake reading a book about chinese horoscopes, and we ended up DTD :D Didn't expect it with it being so late. Happy though, we were meant to the night before but he had friends round. :( Tonight is our night, no one is allowed round :D 

His little sister is possibly giving birth today, lol... She's got lots of pains, she's due in 4 days so she's going to the hospital soon. So he'll be an uncle for the first time. :D I'm already an aunty 9 times (i've been an aunty since I was 3 :D) so although it's exciting to be an aunty (kind of) again, I bet he's buzzing! 

I take it no sign of AF yet then hun?? When did you last do a hpt?? Did you carry on using CBFM?? I don't know why I put two question marks on the end of things... lack of sleep and step daughters hyperness this early is driving me mad I think!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just been naughty and brought a psycic star reading


----------



## faerieprozac

I looked at that but couldn't bring myself to buy it for £8... Rubys only came to £.50ish, so I allowed myself that. I emailed Sandra and Gail last night, letting them know they were wrong (although like I said, could be right for this cycle I guess) but that I would probably come back for another reading cause everything they said was spot on... I'm in a great mood today. Gonna do some baking with princess. 

I hope you get a good reading off psychic star, I've not heard of her until the last few people mentioning her.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm ok. Tired, ben didn't come to bed until half oneish, and I was still awake reading a book about chinese horoscopes, and we ended up DTD :D Didn't expect it with it being so late. Happy though, we were meant to the night before but he had friends round. :( Tonight is our night, no one is allowed round :D
> 
> His little sister is possibly giving birth today, lol... She's got lots of pains, she's due in 4 days so she's going to the hospital soon. So he'll be an uncle for the first time. :D I'm already an aunty 9 times (i've been an aunty since I was 3 :D) so although it's exciting to be an aunty (kind of) again, I bet he's buzzing!
> 
> I take it no sign of AF yet then hun?? When did you last do a hpt?? Did you carry on using CBFM?? I don't know why I put two question marks on the end of things... lack of sleep and step daughters hyperness this early is driving me mad I think!

:haha: last did a hpt a few days ago and was clear as clear negative not even a evap line lol no we stoped the cbfm until next cycle as would just kepp giving highs :shrug: lol awww i cant wait to be an aunty well i am one to bens neice and nephew but they arer teenagers! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I looked at that but couldn't bring myself to buy it for £8... Rubys only came to £.50ish, so I allowed myself that. I emailed Sandra and Gail last night, letting them know they were wrong (although like I said, could be right for this cycle I guess) but that I would probably come back for another reading cause everything they said was spot on... I'm in a great mood today. Gonna do some baking with princess.
> 
> I hope you get a good reading off psychic star, I've not heard of her until the last few people mentioning her.

im just holding onto any hope i can
atm lol i know its not this cycle even tried saying ti myself that sandra could be right for conception end of august but nope wouldnt be possible lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I have 4 teenage nephews, and then 4 nephews between the ages of 6 and 3 months, and one step neice who is 6. I adore it! The older ones I used to see more like brothers because the ages were so close, and when I turned 15 I was the babysitter, lol, so I became the favourite aunt cause I let them get away with things. (I'm one of 10, so they had 4 aunts and 5 uncles to choose from). The younger ones are just so beautiful <3 Not a single one of them calls me aunty though! Which I don't mind cause I'm only 23 and it makes me feel old :|


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I have 4 teenage nephews, and then 4 nephews between the ages of 6 and 3 months, and one step neice who is 6. I adore it! The older ones I used to see more like brothers because the ages were so close, and when I turned 15 I was the babysitter, lol, so I became the favourite aunt cause I let them get away with things. (I'm one of 10, so they had 4 aunts and 5 uncles to choose from). The younger ones are just so beautiful <3 Not a single one of them calls me aunty though! Which I don't mind cause I'm only 23 and it makes me feel old :|

lol i have "adopted neices" my sisters friends two girls shes more like a sister to me so we call katie and destiny my neices:haha: 7 and 2


----------



## faerieprozac

So you got any plans today Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> So you got any plans today Linds?

nopes lazy day going to read some more of my book and just chill should also try get on with some of my coursework but i shall see:haha: what baout you?


----------



## faerieprozac

Well, I better get on with housework really :S Loads of washing to do but no where for it to dry!! I hate living in a flat :( And the tumble dryer uses far too much electricity. Probably do some baking with princess. Would much prefer to sit on my bum all day though, lol... Even on my day off I have to work, but I suppose that's something I live with because I know when I get my baby I'll no time anyway :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Well, I better get on with housework really :S Loads of washing to do but no where for it to dry!! I hate living in a flat :( And the tumble dryer uses far too much electricity. Probably do some baking with princess. Would much prefer to sit on my bum all day though, lol... Even on my day off I have to work, but I suppose that's something I live with because I know when I get my baby I'll no time anyway :D

ive got to do cleaning too i hate cleaning but bedroom is a tip and parents are getting on at me again about it so cant wait till jan when we can move out!


----------



## DaretoDream

what is the link to psychic star please?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

DaretoDream said:


> what is the link to psychic star please?

she son ebay hun just google psyci start ebay tahts how i found her


----------



## WhisperOfHope

one of my puddy cats has gone missing hasnt been in at all today:(


----------



## Rumpskin

DaretoDream said:


> what is the link to psychic star please?

I will forward the link in a mo and forward what she told me!


----------



## Rumpskin

Rumpskin said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> No who is pshycic star pls? x
> 
> Someone on here from a previous post said that she was very good. I will try and find the link, you go through Ebay.
> 
> Rumps x
> 
> Not sure if this will work but here goes
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110476300027Click to expand...


This is the link to Psychic Star x


----------



## Rumpskin

*Here is my reading from PS:* :happydance:

Dear Rumpskin , Many thanks for choosing me to read for you , as I say in my
listing I understand the anxiety and anguish that a woman goes through when
she longs for a child I also pass on my sympathy for the losses in your
previous pregnancies I send my spirit prays to them with love , I have
meditated around you and will give you truthfully what I am being shown
around you x

As I first connect around you this evening I sense from spirit renewed
strength being sent to you , I understand from your email that your previous
losses have been very hard for you to bare as would be the case for any
woman under those circumstances and I feel that after your last miscarriage
you gave yourself time before trying to conceive again , I must be honest
Rumpskin and say that I do see you holding your own child in the future and I
do see you going full term in a pregnancy , but this is where it gets a
little difficult for me to say as I feel that you will conceive in late
September but have a little scare at 10 weeks into the pregnancy but I do
truly feel that you will overcome this and go to 8 and a half months and
give birth to a little girl I feel her weight to be around 6 pounds and see
her being a petite baby with very dark hair , she will be beautiful Rumpskin
and will be the light of your life , you may stay in hospital a few days but
I just know all will be fine for you both , I feel so much emotion around me
as I type your reading x

After the birth of your little girl I do see another birth for you and I
connect around a boy with this Rumpskin , this pregnancy will go very smoothly
and you will feel less anxious I feel this conception to take place in June
2012 and I feel that he will complete your family . I see him being over 7
pounds and a very happy baby .

You will feel new strength around you Rumpskin and you will be holding these
children , I do hope this reading helps a little and my thoughts and prays
are with you I will also include your name in my next psychic circle meeting
where we will all focus on you to send love and energies to you , please
feel free to keep in touch and my blessings are sent to you x Star x


----------



## Nvr2Late

Rumpskin said:


> *Here is my reading from PS:* :happydance:
> 
> Dear Rumpskin , Many thanks for choosing me to read for you , as I say in my
> listing I understand the anxiety and anguish that a woman goes through when
> she longs for a child I also pass on my sympathy for the losses in your
> previous pregnancies I send my spirit prays to them with love , I have
> meditated around you and will give you truthfully what I am being shown
> around you x
> 
> As I first connect around you this evening I sense from spirit renewed
> strength being sent to you , I understand from your email that your previous
> losses have been very hard for you to bare as would be the case for any
> woman under those circumstances and I feel that after your last miscarriage
> you gave yourself time before trying to conceive again , I must be honest
> Rumpskin and say that I do see you holding your own child in the future and I
> do see you going full term in a pregnancy , but this is where it gets a
> little difficult for me to say as I feel that you will conceive in late
> September but have a little scare at 10 weeks into the pregnancy but I do
> truly feel that you will overcome this and go to 8 and a half months and
> give birth to a little girl I feel her weight to be around 6 pounds and see
> her being a petite baby with very dark hair , she will be beautiful Rumpskin
> and will be the light of your life , you may stay in hospital a few days but
> I just know all will be fine for you both , I feel so much emotion around me
> as I type your reading x
> 
> After the birth of your little girl I do see another birth for you and I
> connect around a boy with this Rumpskin , this pregnancy will go very smoothly
> and you will feel less anxious I feel this conception to take place in June
> 2012 and I feel that he will complete your family . I see him being over 7
> pounds and a very happy baby .
> 
> You will feel new strength around you Rumpskin and you will be holding these
> children , I do hope this reading helps a little and my thoughts and prays
> are with you I will also include your name in my next psychic circle meeting
> where we will all focus on you to send love and energies to you , please
> feel free to keep in touch and my blessings are sent to you x Star x

What a nice, articulate and honest reading. I had sworn off buying these, because so many have been wrong, but just ordered one from Star based on seeing this. 

I truly hope she is right for you. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nvr2Late said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> *Here is my reading from PS:* :happydance:
> 
> Dear Rumpskin , Many thanks for choosing me to read for you , as I say in my
> listing I understand the anxiety and anguish that a woman goes through when
> she longs for a child I also pass on my sympathy for the losses in your
> previous pregnancies I send my spirit prays to them with love , I have
> meditated around you and will give you truthfully what I am being shown
> around you x
> 
> As I first connect around you this evening I sense from spirit renewed
> strength being sent to you , I understand from your email that your previous
> losses have been very hard for you to bare as would be the case for any
> woman under those circumstances and I feel that after your last miscarriage
> you gave yourself time before trying to conceive again , I must be honest
> Rumpskin and say that I do see you holding your own child in the future and I
> do see you going full term in a pregnancy , but this is where it gets a
> little difficult for me to say as I feel that you will conceive in late
> September but have a little scare at 10 weeks into the pregnancy but I do
> truly feel that you will overcome this and go to 8 and a half months and
> give birth to a little girl I feel her weight to be around 6 pounds and see
> her being a petite baby with very dark hair , she will be beautiful Rumpskin
> and will be the light of your life , you may stay in hospital a few days but
> I just know all will be fine for you both , I feel so much emotion around me
> as I type your reading x
> 
> After the birth of your little girl I do see another birth for you and I
> connect around a boy with this Rumpskin , this pregnancy will go very smoothly
> and you will feel less anxious I feel this conception to take place in June
> 2012 and I feel that he will complete your family . I see him being over 7
> pounds and a very happy baby .
> 
> You will feel new strength around you Rumpskin and you will be holding these
> children , I do hope this reading helps a little and my thoughts and prays
> are with you I will also include your name in my next psychic circle meeting
> where we will all focus on you to send love and energies to you , please
> feel free to keep in touch and my blessings are sent to you x Star x
> 
> What a nice, articulate and honest reading. I had sworn off buying these, because so many have been wrong, but just ordered one from Star based on seeing this.
> 
> I truly hope she is right for you. xxClick to expand...

i too have orderd one and quite looking forward to it she seems so hoinest and down to earth


----------



## faerieprozac

Omg. I got an email from Ruby, thinking YAY... this is what it said

"Thanks very much! Did you want this done right away for another $10? Blessings!"

I'm not impressed... :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Omg. I got an email from Ruby, thinking YAY... this is what it said
> 
> "Thanks very much! Did you want this done right away for another $10? Blessings!"
> 
> I'm not impressed... :(

:O how much did u pay fopr it already?


----------



## faerieprozac

Not much! lol. Twas $5 I think, so only like £3.50, but it just makes it seems less genuine if you get what I mean


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Not much! lol. Twas $5 I think, so only like £3.50, but it just makes it seems less genuine if you get what I mean

doesnt sound it at all:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

:lol: tempted to get a reading from psychic star just to see if she picks up for me......he he he am been mischievous :)


----------



## Rumpskin

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> :lol: tempted to get a reading from psychic star just to see if she picks up for me......he he he am been mischievous :)

Up to you sweety, she was very honest with my reading (so she says) and I have got a good feeling about her. She charged £7.50 and she replies back quickly to acknowledge payment, etc. It took another 2-3 days before I had the reading. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> :lol: tempted to get a reading from psychic star just to see if she picks up for me......he he he am been mischievous :)

evening hun hows u today>?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not too bad hon except tired done a 7 days stretch at work and still 2 more days to go 
:( before I get 2 precious days off!

How are you? Hows the book?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Not too bad hon except tired done a 7 days stretch at work and still 2 more days to go
> :( before I get 2 precious days off!
> 
> How are you? Hows the book?

im ok hun drinking manky parsl;ey tea again and vit c along with agnus castus wither way im gonna ov or bleed :haha: books really good im half way thru it now. u need to rest up when u get the chance :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:sick: parsley tea hon but if it does the trick I suppose I would be desparate to try anything too hon :kiss:

I know I am knackered but I dont want to tell work yet so I am just getting through to tuesday aft when I have a few days off then I will be into my normal working routine of fri-mon 7-2 :yipee: roll on tuesday aft :)


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Not much! lol. Twas $5 I think, so only like £3.50, but it just makes it seems less genuine if you get what I mean
> 
> doesnt sound it at all:growlmad:Click to expand...

She best say something nice to me when I do get my reading :growlmad:

Oh's little is still in labour... I think it's gonna be a long one. Hopefully little niece is born tonight at some point. Have a feeling it's gonna be a long one though... :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Not much! lol. Twas $5 I think, so only like £3.50, but it just makes it seems less genuine if you get what I mean
> 
> doesnt sound it at all:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> She best say something nice to me when I do get my reading :growlmad:
> 
> Oh's little is still in labour... I think it's gonna be a long one. Hopefully little niece is born tonight at some point. Have a feeling it's gonna be a long one though... :shrug:Click to expand...

ohhh ur gonna be an aunty again soon! i have such a headache tonight and really hot think im coming down with something:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I felt a little feverish earlier too hon but am ok now! Wondering if something is going around!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I felt a little feverish earlier too hon but am ok now! Wondering if something is going around!

i know there is something going round at the nursery i work so think i may have picked it up


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oh no hon :hugs:

:hugs: been feeling icky for day actualy


----------



## faerieprozac

Moving ladies how is everyone feeling today?

Oh's little sister had her baby girl this morning, so everyones very happy (even I am, lol, I don't feel bitter :D ). I'm aunty for the 10th time and I'm not even 24 yet :D :happydance:

It's CD11, due to ovulate between CD12 and CD15... Gotta get some more OPKS today. Cm is slippery today, so it can't be far off :D Had pains last night which were like OV pains, so maybe it'l be today? :happydance:

Oh has his semen analysis next week, and I'm away for 4 days, he has to abstain for 2-3 days, and by the time he goes it'll be 6 days, so I've told him while I'm away he has gotta let some swimmers out and he said ".... but you won't be here??" :dohh:


----------



## strawberry19

good luck hun!!

just popping back in here after my mc i had another reading by gail and she said august for me im due to test in 5 days!! fingers crossed its right again x


----------



## faerieprozac

Strawbs yaaaaaay :D

Aww I hope it's right hunny. I'm hoping she was kinda right for me, she said I'd be pregnant by the end of august, specific dates being 26th/27th... I'm actually due to ovulate round then, and in another reading she said i'd be pregnant by september and the spirits were reluctant to give an exact date, she also didn't give an EDD, so maybe i'm gonna conceive this cycle :D

How are you doing now after MC? xxx


----------



## strawberry19

fingers crossed for you hun!! 
ive got some ebay cheapies in just because af due sunday but we are meant to be going out on the saturday for a friend who is coming back so im gonna test on saturday.. if i can wait that long!! gail was spot on with the last one so fingers crossed shes right with this one :) things have been hard since the mc we are okay now but its been rocky people dont realise how hard it really is and like everyone around us is pregnant my co worker who is 2 weeks ahead of what i should be is finding out what she is having soon so it just suddenly dawns on me like i should be finding out in september but im not! very cruel world but hopefully we shall be :bfp: all round


----------



## WhisperOfHope

strawberry19 said:


> fingers crossed for you hun!!
> ive got some ebay cheapies in just because af due sunday but we are meant to be going out on the saturday for a friend who is coming back so im gonna test on saturday.. if i can wait that long!! gail was spot on with the last one so fingers crossed shes right with this one :) things have been hard since the mc we are okay now but its been rocky people dont realise how hard it really is and like everyone around us is pregnant my co worker who is 2 weeks ahead of what i should be is finding out what she is having soon so it just suddenly dawns on me like i should be finding out in september but im not! very cruel world but hopefully we shall be :bfp: all round

how did yo get another reading from gail? she wouldnt do one for me:shrug:


----------



## DaretoDream

lindsey did you pay her again?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Afternoon :hi: my lovely ladies. How are you all. 

:witch: got me big time this morning but I am hopeful for this month. I feel it in my bones! haha

I have been eating an orange a day. We are going swimming tonight and I bought a bike on Saturday so we have decided to go on bike rides every saturday. I will swim on Sunday too when he is playing cricket and on Friday I always play squash. I've decided to do meditation too combined with my acupuncture which I have already been doing and massage which is extremely enjoyable (even as much as sex haha) and camomile and green tea, vitamins, pink grapefruit!!! BRING IT ON! Its our month!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck faerieprozac and MissyMooMoo for catching that eggy sending oodles of :dust: your way!

Congrats faerieprozac on becoming an auntie again :yipee:

:wave: Strawbs hon....I have missed you :kiss:

Hey linds ow are you today? feeling any better?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

DaretoDream said:


> lindsey did you pay her again?

yeo but she wouldnt do it then we never got our money back so ben opend a pay pal dispute and got the money back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Goodluck faerieprozac and MissyMooMoo for catching that eggy sending oodles of :dust: your way!
> 
> Congrats faerieprozac on becoming an auntie again :yipee:
> 
> :wave: Strawbs hon....I have missed you :kiss:
> 
> Hey linds ow are you today? feeling any better?

not to bad hun trying to stay away from these sections been getting v upset with bfps and +opks even periods lol


----------



## marie_wills

Hi everyone, Gail's predicted me a November conception with a lil boy :) and 2 more conceptions in the future both lil girls :) has anyone's predictions come true ? If so what were you predicted and by who ? 

:dust:


----------



## Nvr2Late

marie_wills said:


> Hi everyone, Gail's predicted me a November conception with a lil boy :) and 2 more conceptions in the future both lil girls :) has anyone's predictions come true ? If so what were you predicted and by who ?
> 
> :dust:

I've had 6 predictions... 3 were wrong. Gail was wrong for me, but I truly hope she is right for you :)


----------



## marie_wills

Nvr2Late said:


> marie_wills said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Gail's predicted me a November conception with a lil boy :) and 2 more conceptions in the future both lil girls :) has anyone's predictions come true ? If so what were you predicted and by who ?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I've had 6 predictions... 3 were wrong. Gail was wrong for me, but I truly hope she is right for you :)Click to expand...

Ohh I don't mind really, I'm realistic, i'd like it to happen sooner if I'm honest, I do think things happen for a reason, so if it doesn't happen I won't be disappointed. I'm just looking at it as a bit of fun :)


----------



## strawberry19

i dunno hun i just oredered one off her a cycle after my mc and she did another for me x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Seems Gail is selective....not good :-(

Her reading was very good but she got me wrong but so did all the others so poooooooooooooooo boooooooooooo. I've still got Sandra, Victoria, Psychic Star, Ruby and Brooke to look forwards to and if they all fail then I still have my OH :spermy: to believe in. I believe in him more than any of them any day anyway.

Extremely tired with horrible nasty :witch: cramps so going to bedy bys. Night night my lovlies x


----------



## faerieprozac

morning ladies, anyone about?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> morning ladies, anyone about?

im here:)


----------



## strawberry19

im here for a little bit before work :) had some random yukky brown pinky spotting this morning fingers crossed its implantation bleed hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :kiss:

So sorry you are feeling down linds hon :hugs: I will still be here and wont leave you....I would miss you too much, thats if you will still have me?

MissyMooMoo so sorry hon the :witch: hit love the plan for this cycle though :dust:

Strawbs sounds hopeful....i didnt have IB myself but I do know its quite common!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :kiss:
> 
> So sorry you are feeling down linds hon :hugs: I will still be here and wont leave you....I would miss you too much, thats if you will still have me?
> 
> MissyMooMoo so sorry hon the :witch: hit love the plan for this cycle though :dust:
> 
> Strawbs sounds hopeful....i didnt have IB myself but I do know its quite common!

:hugs::kiss: course i will


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :kiss:
> 
> So sorry you are feeling down linds hon :hugs: I will still be here and wont leave you....I would miss you too much, thats if you will still have me?
> 
> MissyMooMoo so sorry hon the :witch: hit love the plan for this cycle though :dust:
> 
> Strawbs sounds hopeful....i didnt have IB myself but I do know its quite common!
> 
> :hugs::kiss: course i willClick to expand...

:hugs: :kiss: good b/c I want to stick around!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just got my psycic star reading and feel so positive :D
*
As I connect around you today I sense many spirits around you giving you
strength and love to help you overcome concerns that you may have at this
time , I do understand from your email that you have been diagnosed with
having a bicornuate uterus and I fully understand the reasons why you chose
this reading , I would start by saying that I am sure you are aware that
with this condition that not all pregnancies go to full term and medical
intervention can at times be needed , I would say though Lindsey that I
honestly feel that you will conceive late December 2010 and with monitoring
you will I feel have a full term pregnancy as I am being shown a baby girl
around you I feel that after the first 3 months have passed you will feel
less anxious and will star to bloom and I feel you will be healthy
throughout your pregnancy , I see your little girl as weighing in at just
under 6 pounds she will be a strong little girl and very determined she will
I feel put weight on quickly once born as I feel that she may not have had
enough room to grow more within the womb but will make up for this and will
be a little demanding at times for more food , which will always be a
pleasure for you in filling her up 

I do feel another conception to take place and this I feel will be in June
2013 and I connect around the birth of a boy with this conception , I have
been shown by spirit that this birth may be by caesarean section as I feel
he may not want to turn round when your labor starts but please don't worry
over this as all will go well and he I feel will weigh slightly more than
your little girl at 6 ponds 7 ounces he will be a very happy baby and I feel
that he will complete your family .

I do hope this reading helps a little and I know that you will get very good
medical care throughout your pregnancies which will reassure you throughout
the months , all will go well Lindsey and I have been shown you holding
these babies .

Please feel free to keep in touch with updates , my blessings to you x Star
x*


----------



## Rumpskin

lindseyanne said:


> ive just got my psycic star reading and feel so positive :D
> *
> As I connect around you today I sense many spirits around you giving you
> strength and love to help you overcome concerns that you may have at this
> time , I do understand from your email that you have been diagnosed with
> having a bicornuate uterus and I fully understand the reasons why you chose
> this reading , I would start by saying that I am sure you are aware that
> with this condition that not all pregnancies go to full term and medical
> intervention can at times be needed , I would say though Lindsey that I
> honestly feel that you will conceive late December 2010 and with monitoring
> you will I feel have a full term pregnancy as I am being shown a baby girl
> around you I feel that after the first 3 months have passed you will feel
> less anxious and will star to bloom and I feel you will be healthy
> throughout your pregnancy , I see your little girl as weighing in at just
> under 6 pounds she will be a strong little girl and very determined she will
> I feel put weight on quickly once born as I feel that she may not have had
> enough room to grow more within the womb but will make up for this and will
> be a little demanding at times for more food , which will always be a
> pleasure for you in filling her up
> 
> I do feel another conception to take place and this I feel will be in June
> 2013 and I connect around the birth of a boy with this conception , I have
> been shown by spirit that this birth may be by caesarean section as I feel
> he may not want to turn round when your labor starts but please don't worry
> over this as all will go well and he I feel will weigh slightly more than
> your little girl at 6 ponds 7 ounces he will be a very happy baby and I feel
> that he will complete your family .
> 
> I do hope this reading helps a little and I know that you will get very good
> medical care throughout your pregnancies which will reassure you throughout
> the months , all will go well Lindsey and I have been shown you holding
> these babies .
> 
> Please feel free to keep in touch with updates , my blessings to you x Star
> x*

This is wonderful news. PS is so lovely and the reading so warm :hugs: x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Rumpskin said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just got my psycic star reading and feel so positive :D
> *
> As I connect around you today I sense many spirits around you giving you
> strength and love to help you overcome concerns that you may have at this
> time , I do understand from your email that you have been diagnosed with
> having a bicornuate uterus and I fully understand the reasons why you chose
> this reading , I would start by saying that I am sure you are aware that
> with this condition that not all pregnancies go to full term and medical
> intervention can at times be needed , I would say though Lindsey that I
> honestly feel that you will conceive late December 2010 and with monitoring
> you will I feel have a full term pregnancy as I am being shown a baby girl
> around you I feel that after the first 3 months have passed you will feel
> less anxious and will star to bloom and I feel you will be healthy
> throughout your pregnancy , I see your little girl as weighing in at just
> under 6 pounds she will be a strong little girl and very determined she will
> I feel put weight on quickly once born as I feel that she may not have had
> enough room to grow more within the womb but will make up for this and will
> be a little demanding at times for more food , which will always be a
> pleasure for you in filling her up
> 
> I do feel another conception to take place and this I feel will be in June
> 2013 and I connect around the birth of a boy with this conception , I have
> been shown by spirit that this birth may be by caesarean section as I feel
> he may not want to turn round when your labor starts but please don't worry
> over this as all will go well and he I feel will weigh slightly more than
> your little girl at 6 ponds 7 ounces he will be a very happy baby and I feel
> that he will complete your family .
> 
> I do hope this reading helps a little and I know that you will get very good
> medical care throughout your pregnancies which will reassure you throughout
> the months , all will go well Lindsey and I have been shown you holding
> these babies .
> 
> Please feel free to keep in touch with updates , my blessings to you x Star
> x*
> 
> This is wonderful news. PS is so lovely and the reading so warm :hugs: xClick to expand...

i mailed her saying thank you and she sent me a lovely reply so genuine i feel with her


----------



## Rumpskin

strawberry19 said:
 

> good luck hun!!
> 
> just popping back in here after my mc i had another reading by gail and she said august for me im due to test in 5 days!! fingers crossed its right again x

Good luck Strawberry xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

lindseyanne said:


> Rumpskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive just got my psycic star reading and feel so positive :D
> *
> As I connect around you today I sense many spirits around you giving you
> strength and love to help you overcome concerns that you may have at this
> time , I do understand from your email that you have been diagnosed with
> having a bicornuate uterus and I fully understand the reasons why you chose
> this reading , I would start by saying that I am sure you are aware that
> with this condition that not all pregnancies go to full term and medical
> intervention can at times be needed , I would say though Lindsey that I
> honestly feel that you will conceive late December 2010 and with monitoring
> you will I feel have a full term pregnancy as I am being shown a baby girl
> around you I feel that after the first 3 months have passed you will feel
> less anxious and will star to bloom and I feel you will be healthy
> throughout your pregnancy , I see your little girl as weighing in at just
> under 6 pounds she will be a strong little girl and very determined she will
> I feel put weight on quickly once born as I feel that she may not have had
> enough room to grow more within the womb but will make up for this and will
> be a little demanding at times for more food , which will always be a
> pleasure for you in filling her up
> 
> I do feel another conception to take place and this I feel will be in June
> 2013 and I connect around the birth of a boy with this conception , I have
> been shown by spirit that this birth may be by caesarean section as I feel
> he may not want to turn round when your labor starts but please don't worry
> over this as all will go well and he I feel will weigh slightly more than
> your little girl at 6 ponds 7 ounces he will be a very happy baby and I feel
> that he will complete your family .
> 
> I do hope this reading helps a little and I know that you will get very good
> medical care throughout your pregnancies which will reassure you throughout
> the months , all will go well Lindsey and I have been shown you holding
> these babies .
> 
> Please feel free to keep in touch with updates , my blessings to you x Star
> x*
> 
> This is wonderful news. PS is so lovely and the reading so warm :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> i mailed her saying thank you and she sent me a lovely reply so genuine i feel with herClick to expand...

I emailed her too to say a big thank you. I hope our readings come true :happydance: x


----------



## Nvr2Late

I just got mine back from Star, too. She has a lovely way of writing and a very warm tone but I don't know if this cheers me or not... 

As I connect around you today I do feel that with you having been trying to
conceive for a number of years you may be at a point where you feel that you
may not be blessed with children of your own and this I can fully understand
and as I say in my listing I will not give out false hope as I feel that
this id truly unfair , I will be honest Stephanie and say that I do feel
some medical intervention may be needed to help you along the way as I am
being shown you holding a baby girl I feel that you will conceive your child
in May 2011 I am sorry I can't give sooner but this month is being shown to
me and I feel that the 24th of that month will be relevant to you . I feel
you will have a healthy pregnancy and I don't pick up on anything negative
around your health or the babies , I feel she will be born on a Monday in
the second week of February 2012 and will weigh over 8 pounds , she will be
the light of your life Stephanie and you will treasure this little girl , I
also feel that you will have a second child again I see a girl and I feel
that you wont have to wait long in conceiving your second child as I am
being shown July 2012 for this conception again you will bloom in pregnancy
and will love all aspects of being a mum .

I feel that these 2 little girls will complete your family Stephanie I am
also being shown that you may be told with your second conception that there
may be a chance of twins but I feel that this will not be the case .

Your two girls will be very close to one another and I feel that others will
comment on how alike they both are but I feel one will be a little louder
than the other and quite a little chatterbox lol .


----------



## Nvr2Late

Should have added... 
Guess I need to take my own advice (which I've offered to others here!) and not take this too seriously...but it's hard not to!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

see i never mentiond to her that id had or thethought wed had previouse losses have had a few chems and i got this at the beging of the email
*Dear Lindsey, Many thanks for choosing me to read for you , as I say in my
listing I understand the anxiety and anguish that a woman goes through when
she longs for a child I also pass on my sympathy for the losses in your
previous pregnancies I send my spirit prays to them with love , I have
meditated around you and will give you truthfully what I am being shown
around you x*


----------



## Nvr2Late

Star really is a lovely woman. I wrote back to her... here's what I said: 

I had tentatively scheduled an IVF cycle for this Oct/Nov, and am now
wondering if I should go through with it then, or wait for the spring. If
you have any thoughts on this (and I promise, I won't be badgering you with
questions!), I would really, really appreciate it.


Here is her response (which I think is very honest and real). 

Hi Stephanie , thank you for your reply , I would say go ahead with anything
you have planned as I hope in a way my dates are wrong and you never know
the late May date could even be you delivery date , so even though I trust
my guides they could have meant delivery so I would say go ahead as you may
be surprised and if it doesn't happen this time then look forward to May ,
feel free to email me I will always respond as I like to keep in touch with
updates xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nvr2Late said:


> Star really is a lovely woman. I wrote back to her... here's what I said:
> 
> I had tentatively scheduled an IVF cycle for this Oct/Nov, and am now
> wondering if I should go through with it then, or wait for the spring. If
> you have any thoughts on this (and I promise, I won't be badgering you with
> questions!), I would really, really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Here is her response (which I think is very honest and real).
> 
> Hi Stephanie , thank you for your reply , I would say go ahead with anything
> you have planned as I hope in a way my dates are wrong and you never know
> the late May date could even be you delivery date , so even though I trust
> my guides they could have meant delivery so I would say go ahead as you may
> be surprised and if it doesn't happen this time then look forward to May ,
> feel free to email me I will always respond as I like to keep in touch with
> updates xx

i really really like her so honest


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Can someone tell me how I get a psychic star reading....I wonder if she is still able to read for me considering I have my :bfp:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone tell me how I get a psychic star reading....I wonder if she is still able to read for me considering I have my :bfp:

on here hun https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Star-Readings


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

PS doesnt do a birth/pregnancy reading but Jenny Renny does for just over £5 and considering she predicted my conception correct I thought I would go with her! Should be here in next few days I wil let you ladies know what she says..........ooooooooooh am excited :dance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i mailed star back asking if that means ive had losses as i always feel that i cant conceive and i got this back

*Hi Lindsey , sorry if I caused you any upset but I did connect with to losses around you in the early stages I did connect around 2 losses , I do feel that you are always able to conceive and that is why I felt the need to say that some pregnancies with your condition do not always go full term , but I just know with you Lindsey that this is now behind you and when you next conceive you will go full term , so try not to worry you can conceive and you will be holding those babies that have been shown to me , xxx*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> PS doesnt do a birth/pregnancy reading but Jenny Renny does for just over £5 and considering she predicted my conception correct I thought I would go with her! Should be here in next few days I wil let you ladies know what she says..........ooooooooooh am excited :dance:

i recon ur gonna have a girl


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG HON THATS REALLY REALLY LOVELY AND REALLY PERSONAL IYKWIM! 

Funny I think I may have another boy :lol:

Sandra, Jenny, Anne-Marie and Diane all predict a boy but Gail is the only one to predict a girl!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG HON THATS REALLY REALLY LOVELY AND REALLY PERSONAL IYKWIM!
> 
> Funny I think I may have another boy :lol:
> 
> Sandra, Jenny, Anne-Marie and Diane all predict a boy but Gail is the only one to predict a girl!

yeh very much so i creid lol as was finding it hard to belive that id actualy had any losses:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its funny how things turn out hon and you said you always felt you had a chem and you were right on that instinct :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Its funny how things turn out hon and you said you always felt you had a chem and you were right on that instinct :kiss:

yeh i was:kiss:


----------



## Nvr2Late

hey, I just realized something.. if Star was wrong, as she said she might be, and May is actually my delivery date, then I'd be pregnant right now!

Argh... I wish the days would go faster so I could test!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Nvr2Late said:


> hey, I just realized something.. if Star was wrong, as she said she might be, and May is actually my delivery date, then I'd be pregnant right now!
> 
> Argh... I wish the days would go faster so I could test!

:happydance: hope she is wrong for u and it is ur delivery date would be so happy for you


----------



## faerieprozac

Very tempted to get one with star, but still waiting for my ruby one... i'm guessing it's gonna be rubbish, i'm still shocked she asked if i wanted to pay $10 to get it done straight away. would have felt like i was pushing in front of someone in a queue. hmmm

linds thats a really lovely reading. 

how is everyone tonight?

OH's little sisters baby is still in hospital, they have to do lots of tests on her cause something isn't right :(

OH has gone out tonight, so I'm on my own, bit sad about it, but meh. I can't keep him in all the time :( just know he's gonna smoke though, and he's done so well. 

i didn't get my opks, boooo, but like OH said, it's probably for the best, lol. I should be Oving around now, maybe tomorrow/thursday. I was saying how this is meant to happen. I'm rarely early, and this cycle I came on three days early. If I had started AF on normal days, I would have be ovulating around the time I am away from OH... but I started AF 3 days early!! Meaning I'm oving with enough time to spend with OH!! Spooky? Meant to happen?? I hope so!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Nvr2Late I really really hope May is your EDD and you get your :bfp: this cycle!

Faerieprozac I hope the weird tweak in your cycle has happened so you are on track for your :bfp: also!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Very tempted to get one with star, but still waiting for my ruby one... i'm guessing it's gonna be rubbish, i'm still shocked she asked if i wanted to pay $10 to get it done straight away. would have felt like i was pushing in front of someone in a queue. hmmm
> 
> linds thats a really lovely reading.
> 
> how is everyone tonight?
> 
> OH's little sisters baby is still in hospital, they have to do lots of tests on her cause something isn't right :(
> 
> OH has gone out tonight, so I'm on my own, bit sad about it, but meh. I can't keep him in all the time :( just know he's gonna smoke though, and he's done so well.
> 
> i didn't get my opks, boooo, but like OH said, it's probably for the best, lol. I should be Oving around now, maybe tomorrow/thursday. I was saying how this is meant to happen. I'm rarely early, and this cycle I came on three days early. If I had started AF on normal days, I would have be ovulating around the time I am away from OH... but I started AF 3 days early!! Meaning I'm oving with enough time to spend with OH!! Spooky? Meant to happen?? I hope so!!

ohhhh could be hun fingers crossed!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey beautiful ladies. 

I got my ruby reading back, she said conceive or find out in October/November. SO, if srendipity is right, this may agree with it. Or I could get a late BFP... lol, hmm. I do want a star reading now... must refrain, at least until payday! She also said a boy, so most have said a boy now and I now I'm having a boy first.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all :wave: i thought yesterday maybe af would be here today as was having cramps but woken up and no cramps just constipated sorry for the tmi lol. had a lovely dream after getting that reading dreamt we went to florida me and ben and our baby baby was dressed in a tnkerbell outfit fast asleep in the pram :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a lovely dream hon :hugs: I pray it comes true real soon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Sounds like a lovely dream hon :hugs: I pray it comes true real soon!

me too im in such a fowl mood this morning njust ahd a go at my mum over milk and then felt like crying lol:shrug: i hate my hormones i need to come on af


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooooooh I know how you feel right now I cry at the drop of an hat and am so very emotional :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oooooooooooooooh I know how you feel right now I cry at the drop of an hat and am so very emotional :dohh:

lol u have an excuse you is duffers im just being over emotional:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know hon and I really wish you had the answers you need hon and I wish I could help.....but I cant so am just going to send you a virtual :hugs: and :kiss: instead!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I know hon and I really wish you had the answers you need hon and I wish I could help.....but I cant so am just going to send you a virtual :hugs: and :kiss: instead!

thanks hun i really do think this is all stress this cycle ive not been so stressed for a LONG tim plus my nvq assesor isnt helping she doesnt reply to me and i cant reead her hand writting so cant start my coursework:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry hon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey ladies hope you are all ok. I just went for my massage and it was lovely. I always have the same girl Jodie, she's brilliant at massage. I just want to go to heaven when she does it. Anyway I found out today whilst we were casually chatting during the massage that she is infact 16 weeks pregnant. Well I dared myself to ask her how long they were trying...as you do lol. She said she came off the pill and had 1 period, then nothing for a year...no period....shes only 24 too. Anyway she got to the point where she never thought it would happen and they booked a holiday to America. Then during the holiday she started feeling different, sore boobies and dizzy, so she did a test and she was 5 weeks pregnant! She never got morning sickness or anything. Isn't that a lovely story!!! She had given up because she never got a period but it just goes to show you that it can still happen with no periods. It really made me smile. Shes a lovely girl too and really deserves it.:flower::thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I keep emailing Sandra Gibbs but she never returns my emails. Does anybody have an email for her or know if it has changed. I just wanted another reading off her that's all x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I keep emailing Sandra Gibbs but she never returns my emails. Does anybody have an email for her or know if it has changed. I just wanted another reading off her that's all x

im not sure shes doing them anymore hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh ok ty Lynds. Wonder why? How are you today. I feel really stressed out with headache :-(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh ok ty Lynds. Wonder why? How are you today. I feel really stressed out with headache :-(

im stressed had a huge argument with ben resulting in me walking out in the rain to calm down loll all over me saying id dint want to walk to lidls in the rain:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm raged right now. 

just wanna scream at something.


----------



## faerieprozac

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH

It just doesn't have the same effect :(

i feel your stressedness linds. :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry your both feeling stressed ladies :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

6 year olds.... Godammit!! Why do they have to answer back and cheek so much!! Why can't they just eat their dinner!!! I'm calmer now she's in bed :( I hate getting stressed and upset about things


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've got a cold but I'm not stressed anymore. I always wonder why I get so stressed when I am calm, if that makes any sense.

My Psychic lady Anne Owens got in contact with me yesterday. She actually phoned me. I was in shock!!!! Anyway she wants to see me on Friday 3rd September and she is PROPER PROPER PROPER!! I so need to see a PROPER ONE! She must have known or something that I really needed to speak to her. I have arranged a visit not a telephone reading. I would rather be face to face with her. She is reasonably priced to; a full hour for £38!!!

I can't wait. I will let you know how I get on. I just want her to be honest with me. Straight to the point and no dilly dallying about!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does anybody know how to change my family status from trying to conceive to something else. Sick of seeing those words on my profile want something else.....dunno what....anything like maybe making a baby or mum to twins trying for 3rd. Anything other than trying to conceive.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think I did it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Does anybody know how to change my family status from trying to conceive to something else. Sick of seeing those words on my profile want something else.....dunno what....anything like maybe making a baby or mum to twins trying for 3rd. Anything other than trying to conceive.

if u go in your control panel then edit your details and its on that page:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey MissyMooMoo :kiss: great news about the psych appointment with Anne dont forget to update us when you get back :wohoo: to change from TTC hon you go into user control panel and click on edit details then you can pick one of the options of type your own in the box and dont forget to save at the bottom :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Got it Lynds lol. Ive got a cold. How are you my darlin? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:yipee: are you really mum to twins hon?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So Ladies I got my Jenny Reading and this is what she says:

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.

Morning Linds hon :wave:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Got it Lynds lol. Ive got a cold. How are you my darlin? x

freeziing gota go london today hubby needs to get his passport sorted so have to go german embasy:dohh: i Hate londan too many corwds but hes taking me shopping after so i shouldnt complain lol still no af for me have sticky cm in my undies what according to tcoyf book means fertile cm:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> So Ladies I got my Jenny Reading and this is what she says:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
> She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.
> 
> Morning Linds hon :wave:

morning hun what did i say i said girl


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Madly I have identical twin daughters of 19 and I am a grandma too cos Claire one of my twins has a baby girl called Laicee. 

Wow is that Reading from Jenny Renny???? Is amazing and long and descriptive and wow its detailed as hell. Are you ok about it? Does it make sense? wow wow


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lynds get baby dancing girl. I told you about my massage girl yesterday!!!! Did you read it? lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

There will be a gap of 20 years between my twins and this baby


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lynds get baby dancing girl. I told you about my massage girl yesterday!!!! Did you read it? lol

lol i think i kight bug him for it tonight i need a good seeing to been a few weeks!:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just jump on him Lynds. Put something really sexy on and get all made up and seduce him hehe:blush::haha::haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry I keep saying Lynds....Linds...sorry lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Just jump on him Lynds. Put something really sexy on and get all made up and seduce him hehe:blush::haha::haha:

lol will see how tired we are after getting in later got ALOT of walking to do today:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

Omg ladies I'm so not impressed!! Nothing TTC related. Had a lovely night, Oh and I DTD for the third time this week, I ovulate either yesterday, today or thursday, had EWCM yesterday so guessing today, went to sleep in a fantastic mood. Doorbell rings at 4.40am, doorbell rings again while OH is getting his trousers on. It's the police asking for someone who doesn't live here, asking how long we've lived here, and needing to see OHs passport to prove it's not who they are after!!! He said it looked liek they were ready to arrest someone! If we didn't live in this area, this kind of stuff wouldn't happen :( The psychic lady I went to see said we will not conceive while we are here and I'm starting to believe her cause all I am is scared and stressed!! It's like asbo city sometimes :(




> Just jump on him Lynds. Put something really sexy on and get all made up and seduce him hehe

Teehee, I did this t'other night, we had a great night, our princess was at her grandmas, OH said he thinks it's what we need to do everymonth if we're going to have a baby, he says we need to have more fun whilst DTD ... maybe it'll work.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Omg ladies I'm so not impressed!! Nothing TTC related. Had a lovely night, Oh and I DTD for the third time this week, I ovulate either yesterday, today or thursday, had EWCM yesterday so guessing today, went to sleep in a fantastic mood. Doorbell rings at 4.40am, doorbell rings again while OH is getting his trousers on. It's the police asking for someone who doesn't live here, asking how long we've lived here, and needing to see OHs passport to prove it's not who they are after!!! He said it looked liek they were ready to arrest someone! If we didn't live in this area, this kind of stuff wouldn't happen :( The psychic lady I went to see said we will not conceive while we are here and I'm starting to believe her cause all I am is scared and stressed!! It's like asbo city sometimes :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just jump on him Lynds. Put something really sexy on and get all made up and seduce him hehe
> 
> Teehee, I did this t'other night, we had a great night, our princess was at her grandmas, OH said he thinks it's what we need to do everymonth if we're going to have a baby, he says we need to have more fun whilst DTD ... maybe it'll work.Click to expand...

i personaly think its the same for me and ben we wont get our bfp until we have sorted out our won place to live not the right time yet and as we are hoping to move january then late december would be PERFECT for that bfp


----------



## faerieprozac

We can't move really, not financially stable enough, OH has a job interview this week so fingers crossed thats the start of good things.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> We can't move really, not financially stable enough, OH has a job interview this week so fingers crossed thats the start of good things.

will keep everything crossed for u hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have mega sore boobs today:(


----------



## faerieprozac

Anything else? Any cramps? I do feel for you linds, I mean, I get stressed about AF coming but gosh, not to know what was going on :S :( I can't believe it's being nearly 100 days!! And docs won't do anything :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Anything else? Any cramps? I do feel for you linds, I mean, I get stressed about AF coming but gosh, not to know what was going on :S :( I can't believe it's being nearly 100 days!! And docs won't do anything :S

nope i hsd cramps yest then nothing yet today exept my ibs playing up :shrug: oh and sticky cm in my nickers lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I bet when it comes it will be mega MASSIVE and you won't know what hits you. I bet you get it in next 2 weeks cos you keep getting these cramps and now you have sore boobs so sounds like your hormones are getting back into gear. fx for you Linds! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I bet when it comes it will be mega MASSIVE and you won't know what hits you. I bet you get it in next 2 weeks cos you keep getting these cramps and now you have sore boobs so sounds like your hormones are getting back into gear. fx for you Linds! x

i just want it cleared out lol dont care how opainfull it is im bloated and look like im preg atm lol:haha: im taking all the right vits now and agnis castus and soon when ever it arrives il be taking macca too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off now gota go london if any of u ladies have fb feel free to add me just dont mention ttc lol
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=100001438471869


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

MissyMooMoo yes my reading was a Jenny Renny pregnancy reading and I am exceptionally happy with it :wohoo: I didnt realise you had twins let alone a granddaughter :) your siggy etc never gave it away!

Linds hon.......woooooooooooooooooooah shopping in London...hoping you had a great time :thumbup: praying you get a :bfp: before :witch: even arrives remember anythings possible and I can sympathise with (.)(.) ache god these babies are killing me today I wish I could unhook them for a little while :rofl:

Faerieprozac I am so sorry the police banged your door down ow horrible for you and scary :hugs: I pray OH get this job and you are able to move real soon!

I am really grumpy this eve I just shouted down the phone at the lady I was TRYING to discuss my mortgage with! I failed security check on the phone b/c DH deals with all the bills etc and she was refusing to help me well I lost it arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## Rumpskin

Could anyone send me a link to Jenny Renny please?

Thanks, Rumps x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies im bloody knakerd and its safe to say i wont be going to london again i HATE IT so many rude ppl there and my god the crowds not good when cloaustraphbic:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry London was a nightmare experience hon :hugs: did you get owt nice in the shops?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Sorry London was a nightmare experience hon :hugs: did you get owt nice in the shops?

got some new jamies from primark and ben brought me some baby cloths lol:haha: but other then that we didnt get anything but headaches and nice and wet lol oh and sore feet


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooooh baby clothes....tell me what?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oooooooooooooh baby clothes....tell me what?

il take piccys one sec lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

piccys are crap lol but he always buys me lil things when we have a lil bit of money lol to keep the pma up
 



Attached Files:







756_1557.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









756_1558.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









756_1559.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









756_1560.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7









756_1561.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gorgeous hon :kiss: I havent bought a thing yet!


----------



## DaretoDream

Rumps i haven't heard too many people get correct readings from Jenny.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 100 for me now:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies I'm full of a cold. :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies I'm full of a cold. :hi:

morning hun so am i after yesterday lol im off to baby gym with my best mate and her lil girl later on


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww yes I bet you got wet in London. Its been raining here in Maidstone for like 48 hours! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww yes I bet you got wet in London. Its been raining here in Maidstone for like 48 hours! haha

it was horrible in london and nowhere to really go to get out the rain shops were too busy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes London is horrible really. Full of rude people and no shopping malls. That's why I love Maidstone cos I know where everything is and all my favourite shops are in the Chequers Centre which is now called the Mall but people still refer to it as the Chequers Centre lol. I love it because you know where everything is. London gets on my nerve. It's far too big and the shops are just on one street with no shelter and everything is expensive and too spaced out instead of all together in a nice warm, dry shopping mall. 

We also have 2 McDonalds in Maidstone and one is in the Chequers Centre so its cool


----------



## MissyMooMoo

God my head is so full of snot. I start peeing on my stick today lol. I hate it because I can never hold my wee in lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> God my head is so full of snot. I start peeing on my stick today lol. I hate it because I can never hold my wee in lol

lol same here cant go a few hours without needing to wee


----------



## lace&pearls

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes London is horrible really. Full of rude people and no shopping malls. That's why I love Maidstone cos I know where everything is and all my favourite shops are in the Chequers Centre which is now called the Mall but people still refer to it as the Chequers Centre lol. I love it because you know where everything is. London gets on my nerve. It's far too big and the shops are just on one street with no shelter and everything is expensive and too spaced out instead of all together in a nice warm, dry shopping mall.
> 
> We also have 2 McDonalds in Maidstone and one is in the Chequers Centre so its cool

ah I'm near maidstone (well I live in kent anyway lol) :) maidstone does have good shops!!! have to say, I quite like a bargain from primark from time to time! :) maidstone also has good night life :thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

Lindsey i'm so sorry your cycle is going so long! Oh my gosh!! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Linds :kiss:


----------



## Babydust4all

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick question from me......Where do i get me one of them predictions??? Sorry if its really obvious somewhere, but im new to this site and cant see anything anywhere bar people have had them done??? Thanks in advance x


----------



## marie_wills

Babydust4all said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just a quick question from me......Where do i get me one of them predictions??? Sorry if its really obvious somewhere, but im new to this site and cant see anything anywhere bar people have had them done??? Thanks in advance x

Hi, There's a few people that do them.....

Gail https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/index.php

Jenny https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/

Cheri https://www.cheri22.com/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just got in been out with my best mate and her lil girl most the day had lots of fun and cuddles :cloud9: only bad thing well not bad as im happy for her but u know what i mean is my mate told me shes pregnant again found out this morning.

as for me and ben we are going to keep dtd until either the witch comes ir we get our bfp


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies,

so I see everyone has been getting a reading from psychic star how do you feel about her readings?...and how long did it take for you to get them back?...


----------



## wanting2010

lindseyanne said:


> evening ladies just got in been out with my best mate and her lil girl most the day had lots of fun and cuddles :cloud9: only bad thing well not bad as im happy for her but u know what i mean is my mate told me shes pregnant again found out this morning.
> 
> as for me and ben we are going to keep dtd until either the witch comes ir we get our bfp

I can completely relate, honey. My best friend is 9 weeks pregnant and when she told me (on my birthday) I was so happy for her but I was heartbroken at the same time, because I want that so badly for myself. She told me as soon as she found out and was about 4 weeks along at that time, so I've had some time to get over it, but I'm still struggling with the jealousy a little bit.


----------



## strawberry19

well im still waiting to see if gail is right for me again! had a few very very faint lines so just playing the waiting game of it the witch shows on sunday!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Linds keep your chin up lovely :kiss: I agree with you plan :thumbup:

Goodluck strawbs :wohoo:


----------



## strawberry19

thanks chicky another faint today fingers crossed she doesnt turn up tomorrow!!x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

strawberry19 said:


> thanks chicky another faint today fingers crossed she doesnt turn up tomorrow!!x

gd luck hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

parents are out shopping this morn so we are running up town quickly to get some bitss then gonna dtd lol


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies how long did it take for you to get your reading back from psychic star?...and did you feel that she was being really honest and caring?

sorry I haven't been around much I am just so depressed I feel its never going to happen for me and now there is 3 ladies at my work that are pregnant and it just saddens me really bad because I want it to be my turn don't get me wrong I'm truly happy for them I just want mine now....:cry:

Lindsey hun I'm sorry about your cycle going so long...so was your reading from psychic start good I see she said a december conception ....sending you lots of hugs your way hun:hugs::hugs:

Madly hun how are you feeling?...are you planning on getting a scan of your bean soon?..hope so can't wait to see the little bean...sending you lots of hugs your way to...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:wohoo: i just ordered a reading from psychic star:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

oops!! forgot to add also I started testing since 8dpo and all have been :bfn:and today is 12dpo :cry:


----------



## Rumpskin

frogger3240 said:


> :wohoo: i just ordered a reading from psychic star:happydance:

Great news, looking forward to hearing what she has to say xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Rumpskin said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: i just ordered a reading from psychic star:happydance:
> 
> Great news, looking forward to hearing what she has to say xxxClick to expand...

thanks hun looking forward to it to....:hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

still testing faint but just started spotting looks like AF will get me :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: linds hope you catch that eggy :spermy:

Thank you Frogger so sorry you have been feeling down :hugs: cant wait until you get your reading from PS dont forget to share!

Strawbs hon praying the :witch: stays away!

I have been feeling so tired Ladies that I went to bed at 7pm last night the same time as DS :)


----------



## strawberry19

me praying too fingers and toes are crossed its just random spotting its not red so i gues thats good!x


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> still testing faint but just started spotting looks like AF will get me :(

my fingers and toes are crossed for you also hun hoping that the :witch: would love to see your faint tests hun....:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: linds hope you catch that eggy :spermy:
> 
> Thank you Frogger so sorry you have been feeling down :hugs: cant wait until you get your reading from PS dont forget to share!
> 
> Strawbs hon praying the :witch: stays away!
> 
> I have been feeling so tired Ladies that I went to bed at 7pm last night the same time as DS :)

thanks hun:hugs: its just hard sometimes....:cry: I just read my email from psychic star she has recieved my information and she will be sending it out between 48-72 hours so I'm hoping its sooner....just try and gets lots of rest hun I know in the past with my other pregnancies during the first weeks I was dragging tried...:sleep::sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

strawberry19 said:


> me praying too fingers and toes are crossed its just random spotting its not red so i gues thats good!x

keep thinking positive hun....:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Frogger :hugs: I felt similar with DS was falling asleep before Eastenders started at 7.30pm so seems on par with having him!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:wave: all never got the eggy as parents toook too long to go out lol then we had a an argument so gonna try again tonight lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Linds hon......make sure you go catch that eggy later :sex:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: Linds hon......make sure you go catch that eggy later :sex:

thanks hun hows u doing?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not bad hon just really tired.....so much so I went to bed at 7pm last night :lol: I felt better for it this morning but am feeling exactly the same again now :dohh: I wouldnt change it for the world though and its reassuring right now everything is ok until I have my 1st scan!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Not bad hon just really tired.....so much so I went to bed at 7pm last night :lol: I felt better for it this morning but am feeling exactly the same again now :dohh: I wouldnt change it for the world though and its reassuring right now everything is ok until I have my 1st scan!

:hugs: u needs to rest mrs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop think ive FINALy found sumin thats can help me get rid of thrush and bv once n for all found it in sainsburys but came home to se if i could read up on it first has anyone used it its called balance active?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know hon :hugs: I am working tomorrow and monday 7.30am-2.00pm but then I am off for 3days and have holidays here and there over next few weeks so should lighten the load so to speak!

I had an argument with my mum earlier too :dohh: My cousin has a 8yr old son (who is my godson!) she is currently in a relationship and has been with this guy for a few years but last night she decides to go to have dinner at this guys house who she works with and who also really likes her! Apparently her OH was ok with this :saywhat: but then today she tells her OH she needs a break from him :growlmad: I mean they just got a place together and set up home beginning of this year with her son as well! My cousins mum (my aunty) is currently in hospital recovering from an operation and my mum is visiting this afternoon when my cousin walks in in tears saying they are splitting up and she has no-one to look after her son whilst she sorts everything out! Well my mum offered to have him over-night but then decided to ring me and ask us if we can have him instead! I have absolutely no-where for him to sleep except the sofa (we only have a two-bed house) and I am getting up for work at 5.45am in the morning so I told her that b/c I was working I couldnt have him. She tried putting me on a guilt trip by saying `oh well I will have to have him then` I was like `yeah you did offer` So she said `well I just thought he could share with DS` I was like `no its not possible b/c I am working, if I wasnt then I would have him` She was upsetting me so I hung up!

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I mean my cousin needs to stand up and except responsibility.....she had her son at 16yrs old her choice and she is always palming him off....the poor boy! I would have def had him but I am working this weekend and my mum knows I am pregnant and really tired at the minute and could really do without the crap....but oh no! Well we havent spoken since I hung up!!!!!! I am fed up of going along with everyone else just to please other people......everyone has hard times she should learn to bloody deal with it!

Sorry rant over!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

no hon but I have heard of it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I know hon :hugs: I am working tomorrow and monday 7.30am-2.00pm but then I am off for 3days and have holidays here and there over next few weeks so should lighten the load so to speak!
> 
> I had an argument with my mum earlier too :dohh: My cousin has a 8yr old son (who is my godson!) she is currently in a relationship and has been with this guy for a few years but last night she decides to go to have dinner at this guys house who she works with and who also really likes her! Apparently her OH was ok with this :saywhat: but then today she tells her OH she needs a break from him :growlmad: I mean they just got a place together and set up home beginning of this year with her son as well! My cousins mum (my aunty) is currently in hospital recovering from an operation and my mum is visiting this afternoon when my cousin walks in in tears saying they are splitting up and she has no-one to look after her son whilst she sorts everything out! Well my mum offered to have him over-night but then decided to ring me and ask us if we can have him instead! I have absolutely no-where for him to sleep except the sofa (we only have a two-bed house) and I am getting up for work at 5.45am in the morning so I told her that b/c I was working I couldnt have him. She tried putting me on a guilt trip by saying `oh well I will have to have him then` I was like `yeah you did offer` So she said `well I just thought he could share with DS` I was like `no its not possible b/c I am working, if I wasnt then I would have him` She was upsetting me so I hung up!
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I mean my cousin needs to stand up and except responsibility.....she had her son at 16yrs old her choice and she is always palming him off....the poor boy! I would have def had him but I am working this weekend and my mum knows I am pregnant and really tired at the minute and could really do without the crap....but oh no! Well we havent spoken since I hung up!!!!!! I am fed up of going along with everyone else just to please other people......everyone has hard times she should learn to bloody deal with it!
> 
> Sorry rant over!

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> no hon but I have heard of it!

Gonna get some tomoz its 7 day course anything has to be worth a try i am constnatly itchy and uncormfotable down there !


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: hon I would anything is wortha go!


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> :wave: all never got the eggy as parents toook too long to go out lol then we had a an argument so gonna try again tonight lol

sorry that you had an argument hun but its always better to make up:winkwink::sex: hoping and praying that you catch the egg hun..:spermy::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> no hon but I have heard of it!
> 
> Gonna get some tomoz its 7 day course anything has to be worth a try i am constnatly itchy and uncormfotable down there !Click to expand...

Lindsey hope it works hun I haven't never heard of it....but I would give it a try....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I know hon :hugs: I am working tomorrow and monday 7.30am-2.00pm but then I am off for 3days and have holidays here and there over next few weeks so should lighten the load so to speak!
> 
> I had an argument with my mum earlier too :dohh: My cousin has a 8yr old son (who is my godson!) she is currently in a relationship and has been with this guy for a few years but last night she decides to go to have dinner at this guys house who she works with and who also really likes her! Apparently her OH was ok with this :saywhat: but then today she tells her OH she needs a break from him :growlmad: I mean they just got a place together and set up home beginning of this year with her son as well! My cousins mum (my aunty) is currently in hospital recovering from an operation and my mum is visiting this afternoon when my cousin walks in in tears saying they are splitting up and she has no-one to look after her son whilst she sorts everything out! Well my mum offered to have him over-night but then decided to ring me and ask us if we can have him instead! I have absolutely no-where for him to sleep except the sofa (we only have a two-bed house) and I am getting up for work at 5.45am in the morning so I told her that b/c I was working I couldnt have him. She tried putting me on a guilt trip by saying `oh well I will have to have him then` I was like `yeah you did offer` So she said `well I just thought he could share with DS` I was like `no its not possible b/c I am working, if I wasnt then I would have him` She was upsetting me so I hung up!
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I mean my cousin needs to stand up and except responsibility.....she had her son at 16yrs old her choice and she is always palming him off....the poor boy! I would have def had him but I am working this weekend and my mum knows I am pregnant and really tired at the minute and could really do without the crap....but oh no! Well we havent spoken since I hung up!!!!!! I am fed up of going along with everyone else just to please other people......everyone has hard times she should learn to bloody deal with it!
> 
> Sorry rant over!

hun don't stress yourself over this...its not worth it you need to take care of you and your little bean and have NO worries at all...sending you lots of hugs hun its all going to be ok....but that is sad how she puts her child off on everyone I truly feel bad for the child but I'm glad that your mom has him but she shouldn't be worrying you or trying to make you feel bad...its all going to be ok:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Madly have you gotten a reading from psychic star? I thought I seen where you was thinking about getting one...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all yet again no lovin fornus last night both feeling absalute pants with really nad cold had an argument at 4 this morn cos i kept putting my pillow over my ears so i ended up on the sofa lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Frogger- i don't think she's getting one because she already got her bfp :)


----------



## frogger3240

DaretoDream said:


> Frogger- i don't think she's getting one because she already got her bfp :)

no I thought I read about her saying that she thought about getting one just to see what she would pick up on....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning all yet again no lovin fornus last night both feeling absalute pants with really nad cold had an argument at 4 this morn cos i kept putting my pillow over my ears so i ended up on the sofa lol

Lindsey hun I'm sorry hun that it seems everything is happening that is frustrating you I wish it all were better for you hun....sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all yet again no lovin fornus last night both feeling absalute pants with really nad cold had an argument at 4 this morn cos i kept putting my pillow over my ears so i ended up on the sofa lol
> 
> Lindsey hun I'm sorry hun that it seems everything is happening that is frustrating you I wish it all were better for you hun....sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun my macca arrived today so gonna be taking that too i WILL get my cycle back


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all yet again no lovin fornus last night both feeling absalute pants with really nad cold had an argument at 4 this morn cos i kept putting my pillow over my ears so i ended up on the sofa lol
> 
> Lindsey hun I'm sorry hun that it seems everything is happening that is frustrating you I wish it all were better for you hun....sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun my macca arrived today so gonna be taking that too i WILL get my cycle backClick to expand...

thats wonderful hun....and thats the right attitude to have keep it up and say all the time that my cycles will be normal and I will fall pregnant.....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all yet again no lovin fornus last night both feeling absalute pants with really nad cold had an argument at 4 this morn cos i kept putting my pillow over my ears so i ended up on the sofa lol
> 
> Lindsey hun I'm sorry hun that it seems everything is happening that is frustrating you I wish it all were better for you hun....sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun my macca arrived today so gonna be taking that too i WILL get my cycle backClick to expand...
> 
> thats wonderful hun....and thats the right attitude to have keep it up and say all the time that my cycles will be normal and I will fall pregnant.....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...

ive no doubt in my mund that by the end of this yr i will be cooking a mini me. i got my pendant and bracelet from mia rose the other day and did my part of the spell yesterday along with all my vits im now taking plus the vitex and now maca


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all yet again no lovin fornus last night both feeling absalute pants with really nad cold had an argument at 4 this morn cos i kept putting my pillow over my ears so i ended up on the sofa lol
> 
> Lindsey hun I'm sorry hun that it seems everything is happening that is frustrating you I wish it all were better for you hun....sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun my macca arrived today so gonna be taking that too i WILL get my cycle backClick to expand...
> 
> thats wonderful hun....and thats the right attitude to have keep it up and say all the time that my cycles will be normal and I will fall pregnant.....:thumbup::winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ive no doubt in my mund that by the end of this yr i will be cooking a mini me. i got my pendant and bracelet from mia rose the other day and did my part of the spell yesterday along with all my vits im now taking plus the vitex and now macaClick to expand...

thats awesome hun Mia Angel has had ALOT of positive reviews with women getting pregnant...:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank Frogger hon :hugs: I still havent spoken to my mum b/c I know if I was to call her she would expect me to apologise and I am adamant I have nothing to apologise for and I am now completely relaxed in my own mind that she was the one in the wrong by offering to help and then expecting me too instead without asking me first :thumbup:

I havent had a psychic star reading Ladies b/c I bought my Jenny pregnancy reading instead :wohoo: Linds hon I wanted to say that I bought a Mia spell in June and completed my half days before OV in June.....we concieved that cycle but unfortunately we m/c and I emailed Mia to let her know and she told me the spell gets stronger and stronger each cycle and as you know we got our :bfp: following our m/c I have oodles of faith in Mias spell and I have worn the spell cast charm around my neck from the day I recieved it and have slept with my rose quartz stone under the mattress on my side of the bed....our coins in a bag are under the mattress in the middle also! I have just contacted Mia for her to perform the protection part of the spell for my :baby: I have also eaten oodles of oranges since I recieved my spell from Mia as she advised! I am a faithful believer in Mia Angel! You will get yuor :bfp: hon :dance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Anne Marie was wrong and I believe Cheri was wrong too although she said that August could be conception, :bfp: or due date. :cry: Even though we aren't really trying, it still sucks!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

jonnanne3 said:


> Anne Marie was wrong and I believe Cheri was wrong too although she said that August could be conception, :bfp: or due date. :cry: Even though we aren't really trying, it still sucks!

:hugs: hon so sorry your predictions were wrong 
:cry: 

I note from your siggy you have another grandchild on the way :wohoo: congrats hon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope you are all well?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon :hugs: how are you :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey hon :hugs: how are you :shrug:

fed up lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: I wont ask why! So sorry you are 104days now hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: I wont ask why! So sorry you are 104days now hon!

the witch realllllllllllllllllly needs to land i am so blaoted and uncomfy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry hun I tried sending her your way but she wasnt having any :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lace&pearls said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Yes London is horrible really. Full of rude people and no shopping malls. That's why I love Maidstone cos I know where everything is and all my favourite shops are in the Chequers Centre which is now called the Mall but people still refer to it as the Chequers Centre lol. I love it because you know where everything is. London gets on my nerve. It's far too big and the shops are just on one street with no shelter and everything is expensive and too spaced out instead of all together in a nice warm, dry shopping mall.
> 
> We also have 2 McDonalds in Maidstone and one is in the Chequers Centre so its cool
> 
> ah I'm near maidstone (well I live in kent anyway lol) :) maidstone does have good shops!!! have to say, I quite like a bargain from primark from time to time! :) maidstone also has good night life :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hehe this is all very true. We are so lucky to be in Kent. I also love Primark for bargains. I love it, love it! haha:thumbup:



frogger3240 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> so I see everyone has been getting a reading from psychic star how do you feel about her readings?...and how long did it take for you to get them back?...

Hi frogger I got a ABSOLUTELY LOVELY reading off Psychic Star and I have also been emailing her due to other things and she not only is a brilliant psychic has also become a loyal and caring friend. Trust me shes the real deal!



MADLYTTC said:


> Thank Frogger hon :hugs: I still havent spoken to my mum b/c I know if I was to call her she would expect me to apologise and I am adamant I have nothing to apologise for and I am now completely relaxed in my own mind that she was the one in the wrong by offering to help and then expecting me too instead without asking me first :thumbup:
> 
> I havent had a psychic star reading Ladies b/c I bought my Jenny pregnancy reading instead :wohoo: Linds hon I wanted to say that I bought a Mia spell in June and completed my half days before OV in June.....we concieved that cycle but unfortunately we m/c and I emailed Mia to let her know and she told me the spell gets stronger and stronger each cycle and as you know we got our :bfp: following our m/c I have oodles of faith in Mias spell and I have worn the spell cast charm around my neck from the day I recieved it and have slept with my rose quartz stone under the mattress on my side of the bed....our coins in a bag are under the mattress in the middle also! I have just contacted Mia for her to perform the protection part of the spell for my :baby: I have also eaten oodles of oranges since I recieved my spell from Mia as she advised! I am a faithful believer in Mia Angel! You will get yuor :bfp: hon :dance:

Hiya :hi: Madly can you tell me how to contact Mia Angel pls? I see my psychic lady Anne Owen on FRIDAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey MissyMooMoo :kiss:

Missed you :hugs: Mia-Angel is on ebay just search her and click on any of her products and check out her shop! She is a lovely lady but currently on hol in Ireland until the end of the week! She cast my baby protection spell on Thursday last week and walked 8miles whilst she was on hol today to gain internet access and to reply to her emails such a genuine lovely lady! I got an email from her updating me and asking me if everything was ok! How nice was that? 

I cant wait until you have your reading on friday hon....you must update me :wohoo:

Love you :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies, have been away the weekend but back now. Since 6pm this evening I have an awful cold, I feel terrible. 

Sunday night was a family BBQ after my nephews christening and I drank 3 glasses of wine within the space of 5 hours, so not enough to even be tipsy, I was fine, and then at 11pm I became dizzy and shakey, hot and cold, and then threw up, and fell asleep shivering, I have never experienced anything in my life like it!! And of course my whole family are just saying I was hammered, but I was honestly sober. I would have been between 7dpo and 5dpo. 

I have my blood test on thursday and OH takes his swimmers in on thursday, hope we get some answers. 

I am so tired now though, I need to just crash and forget about this cold that's hit me because I'm back at work tommorow. 

Linds I'm sorry AF still hasn't arrived!!! 

I hope you're all okay ladies.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: faerieprozac hon so sorry you have a terrible :cold: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frogger3240

let me rephrase what I mean to say I am happy with my reading from psychic star it was a lovely reading I'm just hoping that I do get my :bfp: sooner then waiting until april...

As I say in my listing I do understand the anguish a woman goes through each
month when she is longing for a child and I know that you say that you have
4 children and some people may say well at least you have children , but
even with having your children I sense that you are longing for another
child and are feeling at this time that you may not conceive again , I do
understand this Patricia and that this feeling no matter what you do will
just not diminish , I have connected around a baby for you and I do feel
that this baby will be born to you I wish I could give a sooner date but
spirit are showing me a conception taking place in April 2011 and shes see's 
his birth to be around January 12, 2012 and its a boy....


----------



## DaretoDream

Frogger- psychics get very upset when you post the whole thing. Shorten it hun. They don't care if you sum it up but don't write word for word.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It is a lovely reading though. I love Star. Shes my favourite. She said I would conceive Nov 12th with boy and she said he would have my eye shape. She said he would be a nice healthy weight of 7lb 2oz and he would have my eye shape. I have quite big eyes. She said I would feel tired at the end but have no negative occurences and then towards the end when I go into labour he will start to turn the right way around, so although c section may be discusssed, it won't be needed afterall. 

I have emailed her about other things that have happened and she is a wonderful person. I think shes so caring and genuine. I like her very much x

I don't even feel scared or stressed or anything since I contacted her. I feel wondeful. She did send me some healing though and also prayed for me so maybe that helped. 

Frogger - I can understand that you might be upset that it is April. But you have to think of it more positively. At least he is coming and you have a month. I think sometimes we stress too much about time and wish it by when we don't have things and when we have things we wish for more time. Just chill, it's christmas soon so enjoy the time you have with your children and hubby and look forward to April. He will be worth it! You know it xxx :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Missymoomoo I am just wanting my GAIL and SANDRA and Amber readings to be correct.... if they are then it will be this month September conception...... I am happy that she sees me conceiving again and yes Christmas I know is coming soon and that will help me with keeping my mind busy but I AM being hopeful for this month and if it doesn't happen then I will look forward too the next prediction its hard to just chill hun....;o)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Frogger might sound crazy hon but could psychic star be wrong as in EDD APRIL NOT CONCEPTION :shrug: just a though but if you did concieve this cycle baby would be born end april/may surely and if baby arrived early then april 2011 could be possible for BIRTH! I agree with MissyMooMoo hes on his way and it will sure be worth the wait also remember this is your path as PS sees it now that path can change anytime by actions you take/choices you choose!


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Frogger might sound crazy hon but could psychic star be wrong as in EDD APRIL NOT CONCEPTION :shrug: just a though but if you did concieve this cycle baby would be born end april/may surely and if baby arrived early then april 2011 could be possible for BIRTH! I agree with MissyMooMoo hes on his way and it will sure be worth the wait also remember this is your path as PS sees it now that path can change anytime by actions you take/choices you choose!

hey Madly, well she said that I would concieve in April of 2011 and she sees me delievering around January 12, 2012 and she shows a boy...I mean don't get me wrong I'm happy that she sees another baby for me period but i am still hoping that Gail & Sandra & Amber are correct for the september 2010 conception and yes I know that actions could change things...but anyways thanks for trying to help me feel more positive and I do now thanks hun...:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Frogger - Who is Amber? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Frogger hon I am really hoping this is your month :dust:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Frogger hon I am really hoping this is your month :dust:

thanks so much hun.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Frogger - Who is Amber? x

https://angelicamber00.webs.com/


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger3240 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Frogger - Who is Amber? x
> 
> https://angelicamber00.webs.com/Click to expand...

Oh god I might as well eh! haha:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just ordered one. How long does she take to get back and give the reading? x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just ordered one. How long does she take to get back and give the reading? x

not sure hun mine was done the first part of june this year...


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies, how are you all? I'm feeling pretty badddd, cold and achey. Our princess has been poorly aswell. 

SS - extremely veiny boobs, I say it every month, but this month they look even more. Hot flushes, come down with a really bad cold, a little bit of constipation (booo), and emotional. VERY vivid dreams!! OH couldn't do his semen analysis test as he had to stay in and look after our princess while I went to work because she was too ill to leave with a babysitter, temp was like, 38.8 degrees :(. So it's rebooked for two weeks. I've had my 21 day blood - what happens next? Do I hear anything back or do I just wait until I do my beginning of cycle bloods? 

Due between tuesday and thursday. Avoiding testing!

How are you all?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon :hugs: so sorry princess is unwell bless her :kiss:

Shame OH couldnt do his sample but I see it couldnt be helped :thumbup: Goodluck for this cycle hon.....stay positive PMA!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope u are all well ive been in bed all day have picked up bens bug he had last week


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Lindsey so sorry to hear that. Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi:wave:

Could someone let me know where I can get a psychic star reading please:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok:hugs: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hi:wave:
> 
> Could someone let me know where I can get a psychic star reading please:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok:hugs: xx

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Star-Readings there hun x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Sweets:hugs: 
It feels like forever since I've been on BnB....how are things with you?

:hugs: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Thanks Sweets:hugs:
> It feels like forever since I've been on BnB....how are things with you?
> 
> :hugs: xx

not too bad much more posotive about things and so energetic since the macca lol think i may of even ovd the other day fingers crossed! where u been hiding? was wondering where u were


----------



## WelshRose

That's fab news hun...I'm so glad it seems to be helping:hugs: When do you think you'll test? I have everything crossed for you sweets:hugs:

I just had to step back for a bit hun...was feeling really fed up and I hate posting when I'm not all bright-eyed and bushy tailed:dohh::lol: The :devil: seems to have gone thou:thumbup: Hoping that I may even be on the verge of Ov...keeping fingers and toes crossed anyhow. I spoke to my GP in the week and he's going to check my progesterone levels theoretically on cd21 or 7dpo this cycle if I get there:dohh: Seriously considering asking him for some clomid and a referal to a ob/gyn consultant that specialises in reproductive and gynecological endocrinology. I think we've been on this rollercoaster long enough now with my current gyne doing sweet FA....it's time to turn into a woman on a mission and take no messing:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> That's fab news hun...I'm so glad it seems to be helping:hugs: When do you think you'll test? I have everything crossed for you sweets:hugs:
> 
> I just had to step back for a bit hun...was feeling really fed up and I hate posting when I'm not all bright-eyed and bushy tailed:dohh::lol: The :devil: seems to have gone thou:thumbup: Hoping that I may even be on the verge of Ov...keeping fingers and toes crossed anyhow. I spoke to my GP in the week and he's going to check my progesterone levels theoretically on cd21 or 7dpo this cycle if I get there:dohh: Seriously considering asking him for some clomid and a referal to a ob/gyn consultant that specialises in reproductive and gynecological endocrinology. I think we've been on this rollercoaster long enough now with my current gyne doing sweet FA....it's time to turn into a woman on a mission and take no messing:winkwink:

i wont be testign this cycle be a waste of tests we havent dtd lol have just done my last tube ov balance active for treating bv i just want to get my body sorted b4 we get back into the baby dancing game hah my docs said similar to me mths ago about day 21 bloods never happend! so taking matters into my own hands still waiting scans to find out how bad my bc is


----------



## WelshRose

Hope you get the bv all sorted hun and can start dancing the night away soon:winkwink:
How long have you been waiting for scans for your BC? Hope they come up with a date for you soon:hugs:
I had the cd3 bloods done back in April and he said they were ok, I have had the cd21 test done before and my progesterone was very low...I had it checked in the last anovulatory spell. Hopefully I'll have Ov when I have it done this time:lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hope you get the bv all sorted hun and can start dancing the night away soon:winkwink:
> How long have you been waiting for scans for your BC? Hope they come up with a date for you soon:hugs:
> I had the cd3 bloods done back in April and he said they were ok, I have had the cd21 test done before and my progesterone was very low...I had it checked in the last anovulatory spell. Hopefully I'll have Ov when I have it done this time:lol:

it was diagnosed back in march it must of been now but they said id need scan to see the full extent of it but when ever i mention it to my doc she ignoeres me soo atm all i know is i have a bc but no idea how bad it is and there is a septateat least hald way thru the middle if not all of it:shrug:


----------



## Anne191

Hey Ladies,

I have been creeping on here for awhile now but I finally decided post my predictions.......

Jenny - BFP August/September (Girl)
Gail - BFP September (Boy)
Cheri - BFP September (Girl) Either the month I would conceive, the month I would find out in or the month I would deliver

I got my :bfp: yesterday!! Sandra predicted January 2011 BFP....I'm glad she was wrong.
I had a early miscarriage at 5 weeks in July so I'm praying this bean will stick this time.

Good luck to all you ladies and bady dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Congratulatons Anne:hugs::yipee:
I wonder whether Jenny and Cheri will be right about :pink: or whether Gail will have held the trump card in saying:blue:....???

Wishing you a wonderfully happy and healthy pregnancy:hugs: xx


----------



## lace&pearls

So if Gail was wrong, can I ask her for another reading for free?! :D lol 

She predicted mid-late august as conception and I don't think that's possible as I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate, and I need meds to concieve, am only just starting meds now...? 

I am hoping for Sandra :D she said sep-oct, which hopefully if my first round of clomid works would be right!

Don't have much faith in Jenny 2bh! lol


----------



## Anne191

Thanks WelshRose!!!

DH and I are both really excited but part of me is still terrified this bean won't stick. Trying to stay positive. 

In Gail's reading she did say I would have a healthy 9 months pregnancy so that is giving me hope right now. I enjoyed her reading the most as she really said things about me that she couldn't possibily know. I know alot of people don't believe in these predictions but it did give me hope after my miscarriage that I would become pregnant again!

:hug: and :dust: to all!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats Anne! x


----------



## WelshRose

Anne191 said:


> Thanks WelshRose!!!
> 
> DH and I are both really excited but part of me is still terrified this bean won't stick. Trying to stay positive.
> 
> In Gail's reading she did say I would have a healthy 9 months pregnancy so that is giving me hope right now. I enjoyed her reading the most as she really said things about me that she couldn't possibily know. I know alot of people don't believe in these predictions but it did give me hope after my miscarriage that I would become pregnant again!
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to all!

I completely agree with you hun...I loved my Gail reading and as you say very keyed into things that she couldn't of known anything about. Keeping my fingers crossed that she's right for me to:winkwink:


----------



## foxyloxy28

:hi: ladies

Not been on this thread in sooo long :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhhh :hi: foxy lady I have missed you!!!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

howdy doody ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi :hi: Lindsey

I still haven't got my amber reading and it has been 5 days now since asking for it :-(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi :hi: Lindsey
> 
> I still haven't got my amber reading and it has been 5 days now since asking for it :-(

i orderd a reading reading from her months ago after 3 weeks of waiting she ignored all emails and ne ver got back to me so i got my money back from paypal in the end her email add was a mans address too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Lindsey it was only £3.50 but I think I will aso put a dispute in with paypal now cos its not on at all! Why do these people do this!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thanks Lindsey it was only £3.50 but I think I will aso put a dispute in with paypal now cos its not on at all! Why do these people do this!

i didnt even get a reply from her when we complained via pay pal pay pal ended up refundeing me


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks I have just disputed it in Paypal. I think I will order another Jenny Renny one teee heee!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thanks I have just disputed it in Paypal. I think I will order another Jenny Renny one teee heee!

lol im just hanging onto hope of my psycic star for december not gonna waste any more money on readings


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I really like Psychic Star and I feel something different with her reading. But we shall see. She said November 12th x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I really like Psychic Star and I feel something different with her reading. But we shall see. She said November 12th x

i was just given late december wasnt told a date but really feel positvie with it esocialy as she picked up my previpuse losses


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes she was really lovely with me because we emailed to and thro between a few days about a few other issues and she was so lovely and not just a psychic but became like a friend. I have a lot of faith in her. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes she was really lovely with me because we emailed to and thro between a few days about a few other issues and she was so lovely and not just a psychic but became like a friend. I have a lot of faith in her. x

thats exactly how i feel about her such a nice genuine feel to her she awnserd all m y questions i had and said to feel free to ask her anything else


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm so envious of ladies with correct predictions :( i mean, i'm completely happy for you's butttttttt why couldn't mine be right :( lol

my boobs are so veiny today, i have horrible heartburn and my gums were bleeding when i brushed them... i got some frers cheap from a chemist that was closing down and have already wasted them :(:( :( lol. but you see so many people getting bfps at 9dpo. i now have convinced myself i am out. due btween tuesday and friday, or if my body is being weird again i'll come on tomorrow, which i'm hoping because then i can get my tears done with! 

surely at around 11dpo a frer would get even a faint? :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Sorry been MIA for a few days :dohh: I have been so tired I havent done much alately except sleep :) 

Congrats Anne hon h&h 9mths :kiss:

Sending :dust: your way Ladies!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just went to visit a very well known trusted almost famous psychic and I know what I already suspected and I don't even feel shocked. I already knew it deep down. She said I would get pregnant but not until next year and I will need help, it will not be natural. I had this feeling all along. I have already decided to go to St Thomas and Guys in London and have IUI in the new year and my OH has agreed to this. But he really thinks it will happen naturally but deep down I always had a feeling, an instinct. She said she can DEFINATELY see a little girl but she will not be natural, I will need the help of a doctor. She said she was 100% sure and is well know for visualising.

She told me not to worry because she can see a little girl. I already knew this. I told her I had already had this feeling already and she said sometimes your own instincts are all you need. They usually always are right. So that we go. I don't feel sad, I feel like I have clarified what I already knew deep down. I feel absolutely relieved and like I have just lifted a massive weight off my shoulders. A doubt. In January I am going to St Thomas and Guys and getting IUI or IVF. This is what I had planned all along. This was the first thing she said to me as I sat down. She was no fako. I am 41 years old and I took my rings off and gave her nada info. She would never have picked up on the fact I was trying for a baby. Maybe if I was 21 yeah. So there we go. Such a relief. I can now get on with enjoying sex again and doing it whenever I like and saving up even more money. When this little girl comes she is going to be one pampered little girl!

I am very happy actually that I actually know I am going to be a mommy again. And it's brilliant, brilliant! I don't have to get stressed about the sex thing and doing it on tap and then wishing and praying and then yet again getting kicked in the teeth. I can relax until January and go down the Assisted Conception route which I knew deep down is what I was always destined to do.

January is only 3 little months away and a few odd days. At least I can have a drink of champagne at Christmas and not have to worry about it. haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: hon I am so sorry I forgot you were going for your reading today.....this :sick:ness is really affecting me I have brain fog :( and I feel dreadful ugh! (wouldnt change it truthfully though :)) 

You sound like you are really happy and at peace with what she told you and I am so happy for you hon :hugs: 

Did you go with Mia-Angel in then end?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Madly,

I'm sorry your feeling so :sick:. No I didn't go with MiaAngel but I might still do so. I will have a look today. xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Glad your feeling better about things missy!

I was cramping last night, thought AF was gonna hit, so far nothing. She could strike any time now!! So far so good, last month she hit at cd25, and previous months she has got me on cd26... come oooooon, gimme me wish!! 

My princess started a new school today cause her old was rubbish, she was dead nervous but then reunited with an old friend so she's gonna have so much fun :D it's a much better school. 

And I'm so excited school has started, I can start preparing our halloween party :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks faer and I hope the nasty ugly :witch: stays away from you.

Madly which spell and charm package did you buy from Mia Angel.....she has lots and I don't know which one to buy. Can you help me? x


----------



## faerieprozac

I tested on saturday morning and sunday morning with frer and they were both deadly negative (i even inverted, nothing on it whatso ever)... Surely it would have picked something up? I may buy a superdrug test tomorrow before work if AF hasn't shown, mainly because i'm desperate to know if Gail WAS right but slightly off... She said I'd have a doctors appointment but would be pregnant by the time it comes - I'm due a CD3 blood test, but if AF doesn't show...hhmmmmmmm

Not getting my hopes up though, the frer put a downer on it!


----------



## faerieprozac

Just rang the doctors, my blood tests suggest I am ovulating. So that's goooood. Hmmm.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww brilliant ! I am happy you are ov ing x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just ordered the Deluxe Fertility Package from Mia Angel and just emailed her all our details.


----------



## faerieprozac

Now we've got to wait until end of sept for OH to sort out his SA results, which are the ones I am worried about. 

What do you get in that package?? Is Mia Angel good?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You get 2 or 3 pendants and the spell and then protection when you get pregnant. Yes Madly said she has lots of faith in her. It was Mia that told Madly to eat the oranges and that month she got her BFP. I've started eating an orange a day haha


----------



## faerieprozac

I hate oranges, they feel horrible in my mouth. I drank alot of Orange juice (pure) though, and made OH drink lots, but haven't the past week. 

Is she expensive?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I paid £11.99 for it x


----------



## SugarSweet

Gail predicted BFP July or August for me.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

MissyMooMoo glad you went with Mia :) She is such a lovely lady and I am still in touch with her with progress reports :lol: she even emailed me whilst on her hols checking in to make sure me and ickle bean were ok :)

I swear by the oranges Ladies I really do.....I am still wearing my spell cast fertility charm and am still sleeping with my rose quartz stone under my mattress.....Mia has since cast a protection spell for my baby :) I have a feeling everything is going to be just fine :)


----------



## faerieprozac

I can't really waste money on these any more with christmas around the corner :( Hopefully I'll be pregnant by the time I can afford it lol

I just wish we could know :/ The not knowing I hate. 

So far no AF, no headache, no achey boobs (they haven't hurt at all this month and they usualy do - could I be an opposite? People usually moan about them hurting when preggers, maybe because they are usually sore they won't hurt for me! :D (yeah right... lol), a few cramps, but not much.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I always get achy boobs but only when ovulation takes place on the right. When it takes place on the left I have normal boobs with no aches. I know that sounds really weird but there we go. lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I didnt have sore (.)(.) in run up to AF only when she landed so b/c I started with sore (.)(.) from about 2dpo I knew something was def different.....they were so so tender to touch and def felt different! I dont suppose its the same for everyone though hon.....bizarely I would say my best sympton was the feeling `out` and not really caring attitude :dohh: I didnt feel like TTC nor was I bothered that we had hardly :sex: turned out to be the best thing yet :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am happy with any reading really as long as it say I will have a baby be it in 3 months or 6 months. I don't care whether it will be a boy nor a girl. I just want a healthy baby. That's all. 

I am really going with my gut feeling though and I felt strongly that I wouldn't be able to conceive natural with my oh. Somethings always told me. And then when I went to see Anne the Psychic lady yesterday I felt I had confirmed my gut feeling. 

I just feel that I am relaxed in knowing that in January I am heading to London to St Thomas and Guys and I feel very positive about it. I am also relaxed about just going with the flow and still obviously ttc in the meantime. I mean I love sex with OH anyway so I'm just gonna really enjoy that for now and not think about babies and stuff when we do it. haha. (Sorry if tmi)!!!! I would love it to happen in the 3 months run up to my trip to have IUI or IVF but if not then that's life. I definately do not feel stressed anymore though. I am keeping positive, I am doing my normal exercises and taking my multi vits and will be eating an orange a day. I've got my Mia Spell now and fx.....lets just see what gods wish is. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo I love the positive pma hon :kiss: I am so glad you are happy with your reading....I always thought the same at least one day soon :thumbup: its funny how things work out!


----------



## faerieprozac

Missy send me some PMA lol

So far still no AF, no spotting... i'm sure it'll show its face though, a coulpe of cramps. I've had a very relaxed day, did all my house work yesterday so today I have spent doing genealogy research, so my head and eyes are a little strained, lol. My back hurts but thats cause I've been sat down alot, mostly because my knee aches (cut it real bad over a week ago and it's healing but hurts cause it's on the bend ) :( so gonna go and lie down and watch this is england 86' and PRAY AF doesn't show. I'm really very tired, hoping this is good, am buying a superdrug test tomorrow. 

Anyone heard from Linds today???

Good night beauitfuls xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all not feeling up to the forum tonight having a very down say just want to cry hope u are all well x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Missy send me some PMA lol
> 
> So far still no AF, no spotting... i'm sure it'll show its face though, a coulpe of cramps. I've had a very relaxed day, did all my house work yesterday so today I have spent doing genealogy research, so my head and eyes are a little strained, lol. My back hurts but thats cause I've been sat down alot, mostly because my knee aches (cut it real bad over a week ago and it's healing but hurts cause it's on the bend ) :( so gonna go and lie down and watch this is england 86' and PRAY AF doesn't show. I'm really very tired, hoping this is good, am buying a superdrug test tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone heard from Linds today???
> 
> Good night beauitfuls xxx

Hi beautiful! :hi: I do genealogy research too :haha:. With all the info we know I think we could be really good genos hehe. I know the feeling about the eye ache when doing that. I actually get migraines when I research too in depth and boy....do they hurt and eventually I stress myself out and my brain feels like its on fire and smoking.......:wacko::bodyb::hissy::hissy::hissy: and I just want to go and lie down and sleep in the end. Why do we put ourselves though such torture haha. 

I pray for you that nasty wretched old bag of a :witch: doesn't show. I hope she gets stuck down a grid and can't get back up again!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> hi all not feeling up to the forum tonight having a very down say just want to cry hope u are all well x

Awww Lindsey :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling down but I know your AF is going to come soon. I really feel it will show up in the next few days. It has too. I will send you some PMA and pray for you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hi all not feeling up to the forum tonight having a very down say just want to cry hope u are all well x
> 
> Awww Lindsey :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling down but I know your AF is going to come soon. I really feel it will show up in the next few days. It has too. I will send you some PMA and pray for you xClick to expand...

thanks hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey linds hon :kiss: I missed you!

Just a thought faerie maybe you could send :witch: linds way :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> hey linds hon :kiss: I missed you!
> 
> Just a thought faerie maybe you could send :witch: linds way :thumbup:

hey hun how are u? having a tearful fed up meh to everything day today and on top of that my best mate only mate i have in mk may be moving to oban in scotland:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry hon you are feeling down :kiss: that really sucks about your best friend....am sending you oodles of virtual hugs right now :hug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You will always have a friend with me Lindsey :hugs: and the rest of us here on b&b. I know it's virtual but if we could we would just through your screen and give you a big fat hug!!!! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

MissyMooMoo said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Hi beautiful! :hi: I do genealogy research too :haha:. With all the info we know I think we could be really good genos hehe. I know the feeling about the eye ache when doing that. I actually get migraines when I research too in depth and boy....do they hurt and eventually I stress myself out and my brain feels like its on fire and smoking.......:wacko::bodyb::hissy::hissy::hissy: and I just want to go and lie down and sleep in the end. Why do we put ourselves though such torture haha.
> 
> I pray for you that nasty wretched old bag of a :witch: doesn't show. I hope she gets stuck down a grid and can't get back up again!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> I get such a rush from finding out ancestors :D I could sit and do it all week but i've got work :( It's been my biggest passion since I was 15, I'm 24 this year and people are shocked when I say I'd rather stay in and look up ancestors than go out drinking and that I enjoy looking around graveyards!! lol
> 
> No witch yet. Was looking through previous cycles on fertility friend, she usually hits on CD27, and mostly she hits on CD26, she has hit once on CD 29 but I believe that was a chemical, and once on CD28. :D So I'm keeping fingers crossed. TMI but I just had a 'feel' around, and theres a bit of yellowy CM, not a single hint of pink or red in it!! Of course I don't wanna get my hopes up, cause she COULD hit tomorrow, quite easily. My longest LP (is it wrong that it's not always the same?? It's meant to be isn't it??) has been 15 days, i'm on 14DPO atm. Generally my LP is between 12 and 14 though... Should I buy a superdrug test? They are BOGOFF atm, so I cold get 4 for £8... lol.
> 
> My boobs still don't hurt!! They are a little sore when I prod them, but they aren't aching!
> 
> Linds hun I'd defo send the qitch to you if I could!! We all love you here :D I know how you feel alittle, I don't have many friends around here, I miss my home town very much.Click to expand...


----------



## faerieprozac

I spoke too soon... I'm getting that familiar back ache! :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww back ache. But it might not be witch. Stay away you old hag!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I spoke too soon... I'm getting that familiar back ache! :(

come to me!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes go to Lindsey....!!!! She wants you but faer hates you and doesn't want you ever ever ever!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes go to Lindsey....!!!! She wants you but faer hates you and doesn't want you ever ever ever!!!!

i want her nowwwww


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey ladies :kiss:

Feeling down :cry:.....I read that story about the lady who had to choose between rescuing her drowning baby daughter or 15yr old son from her car that was sinking in water :( she was also 6months pregnant.....she rescued her baby daughter and tried to go back for her son unsuccessfully......how awful is that having to choose :sad1:

I dont think I should read any more sad stories today.....I am feeling highly emotional right now :dohh: and my :sick:ness is getting me down.....I think I have a bug but how do you tell between a bug and MS :loopy:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerie hon I hope :af: and she flies on her blasted broom in linds direction :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww Madly that's a horribly sad story. You couldn't even imagine doing that could you. But you must read something funny or happy now. No more sad stories Madly!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank MissyMoo its really really sad I just cant get over having to choose....how on earth could any mum do that? She said she felt for her children and grabbed her little daughters car seat bearing in mind she was underwater and heavily pregnant....she didnt want to leave her son but knew if she didnt get her daughter above water she would loose them both....her baby is due nov I think a boy :cry: I think partly she felt guilty also b/c she told her son to wind up his window seconds before the accident b/c the wind was blowing on her daughter and ultimately this took away his possible means of escape......I must stop reading sad stories its like am on the lookout or something!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its like a nightmare. I feel really sad hearing it all. Stop it now Madly!!! stop reading about these things. You need to feel cheerful and relaxed. Go and get your DH to give you a good massage. Get him to massage your feet and have a cup of tea or hot chocolate. You need pampering!!!! xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am not going to read any more MissyMoo :) I promise


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies. hope u are all well? as for me first time since af was here last ive had a tiny bit of orangy/redish cm:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> evening ladies. hope u are all well? as for me first time since af was here last ive had a tiny bit of orangy/redish cm:happydance:

Yay yay...go Lindsey....go Lindsey...like its your birthday!!!

I told you!!! hehe

I feel so happy for you!!! xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies. hope u are all well? as for me first time since af was here last ive had a tiny bit of orangy/redish cm:happydance:
> 
> Yay yay...go Lindsey....go Lindsey...like its your birthday!!!
> 
> I told you!!! hehe
> 
> I feel so happy for you!!! xxxxClick to expand...

not sure if it i af but had a achey feeling in my lower tum for days now and then that there nothing now tho:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

That story was horrible I got sad about it too. 

Ladies I think I'm out. Had a bit of red blood this afternoon, it's quite funny. I got to twon, brought superdrug tests, went to work, found blood, thought "Bollocks wasted £8!!)... Finished work, went back to superdrug and asked for an exchange... for Hair dye. The bloke was like... "You want to exchange pregnancy tests... for hair dye?" So I just grinned. 

Linds I hope it's af hun!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww poo that damn witch needs shooting! :hugs: Sorry Faer


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am reading Anne Owens book here. The psychic lady I went to see on Monday. Shes been on TV and on Radio and everything. She sees though peoples bodies into their bones and stuff and she can put dislocated bones and joins back with her X-Ray eyes as she calls them. She had her first psychic episode at 5 when her tooth came out and she was visiting her aunt with her mum. They distracted her and put a sixpence under the carpet and then told her to find it but as she looked she claimed a Fairy wearing a glittery beautiful blue dress with blue wings flew around in front of her and then went up the chimney. She shouted to her aunt and mum about it but they told her off for being a fibber and told her to look for the sixpence but she was more interested in the fairy which then flew up the chimney. She told them it had gone up their and stood at the bottom crying...the fairy has gone. Her mum shouted at her and from that day she kept her gift secret. This is just the first chapter of the book. Its a great book. I never read normally but this book I can't put it down. Tellys off and everything and OH is out at his parents and I am just sat here reading this BRILLIANT book!!!! So unlike me to read. MADLY you should be reading these stories instead of sad ones. This book was only £8 too. Its called "We Live Forever" by the woman with the X-ray eyes.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## faerieprozac

Have you read any Mia Dolan? She's a psychic, loved her books.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No not read hers but will google her. Hey guess what???? Amber just emailed me saying she has been on holiday and will be doing my reading. I had put a dispute in with Paypal too because Lindsey said she ignored her and they got their money back so I was doing same thing cos been over a week now but shes emailed me! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

faerieprozac said:


> That story was horrible I got sad about it too.
> 
> Ladies I think I'm out. Had a bit of red blood this afternoon, it's quite funny. I got to twon, brought superdrug tests, went to work, found blood, thought "Bollocks wasted £8!!)... Finished work, went back to superdrug and asked for an exchange... for Hair dye. The bloke was like... "You want to exchange pregnancy tests... for hair dye?" So I just grinned.
> 
> Linds I hope it's af hun!!

:rofl: I am so sorry faerie but you just made me LMAO at the HPT for hairdye exchange.....this is bloody brilliant

:hugs: so sorry the bloody :witch: landed :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds I really hope the damn :witch: is here.....maybe try :sex: its meant to encourage her :wohoo:

MissyMoo might see if I can get my hands on this book :thumbup: Have you read SallyMorgan psychic to the stars :shrug: she used to read for Princess Diana....was really really good!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have heard of Sally Morgan. Im gonna google her!!! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

She the psychic lady frequented by the stars MissyMoo you may have seen her ads in magazines too :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes she is good. I have seen her on Living on tv!!! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no witch no idea whats going on down there


----------



## faerieprozac

Wish I could send my witch to you linds :(

just dropped princess to school and there are babies EVERYWHERE


----------



## ragdoll

Well Aug is gone so the Gail one was out. But she did say I would find out in September. So maybe I will concieve this month


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope so ragdoll. Love your avatar hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: so pissed off just tried to get help from the council for hosuing and got told no chnace as we have no kids and are not homless we cant even go on a waiting list. yet just been ringing round all over the ****ry and SCOTLAND of all places are willing to put our names on the waiting lists


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG LINDS :saywhat: Whats the world coming to when a married couple cant even get a council house :growlmad:

I had an argument with the bus driver today :( I was really really annoyed I paid £4.30 for an unlimited travel ticket this am to take DS to school and back etc......After I collect him we head to the bus stop with 10mins to spare before the bus was due (its every half hour!) but the damn thing didnt turn up so we had to continue to wait for the next one which ended up been late....so 50mins later after I spent most of the time trying to control DS near the side of the road who was getting boreder by the minute I gets on the bus shows my ticket and goes to sit down only to be called back by the driver :growlmad: He tells me that I have to pay for an additional ticket b/c my valid on every bus in west yorkshire ticket is not valid on this bus b/c its not a leeds run bus :saywhat: I was like sorry am I not stood in the central of leeds right now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr he was like yes but this is not a leeds bus.....I was getting more and more irate by the minute! I said to him what do you mean its not a leeds bus this area is leeds 9 how the hell can this not be a leeds bus.....he said it isnt love so you have to pay a single fare or get off.....I was absolutely spitting blood I can tell you! I ended up paying the bus fare and will go for the other bus infuture now! I mean they dont make things easy for you :trouble: its expensive enough paying for daily travel without now inventing a bus service which isnt a leeds bus but covers a central leeds area WTF?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG LINDS :saywhat: Whats the world coming to when a married couple cant even get a council house :growlmad:
> 
> I had an argument with the bus driver today :( I was really really annoyed I paid £4.30 for an unlimited travel ticket this am to take DS to school and back etc......After I collect him we head to the bus stop with 10mins to spare before the bus was due (its every half hour!) but the damn thing didnt turn up so we had to continue to wait for the next one which ended up been late....so 50mins later after I spent most of the time trying to control DS near the side of the road who was getting boreder by the minute I gets on the bus shows my ticket and goes to sit down only to be called back by the driver :growlmad: He tells me that I have to pay for an additional ticket b/c my valid on every bus in west yorkshire ticket is not valid on this bus b/c its not a leeds run bus :saywhat: I was like sorry am I not stood in the central of leeds right now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr he was like yes but this is not a leeds bus.....I was getting more and more irate by the minute! I said to him what do you mean its not a leeds bus this area is leeds 9 how the hell can this not be a leeds bus.....he said it isnt love so you have to pay a single fare or get off.....I was absolutely spitting blood I can tell you! I ended up paying the bus fare and will go for the other bus infuture now! I mean they dont make things easy for you :trouble: its expensive enough paying for daily travel without now inventing a bus service which isnt a leeds bus but covers a central leeds area WTF?

i know we dont qualify for hosuing assosiation neither they said to try private rent what we can not afford or we wouldnt still be living with my parents almost a yr after we got married:growlmad: ohhh and i know how u feel re buses i HATE busses so expensive andnever on time always changing where they go arghh


----------



## faerieprozac

Omg Linds that terrible! I have friends who are on the waiting list here, they don't have children!! Gosh!! Move out of the area!! I'm really angry on your behalf. Council are shite anyway, we live in a really horrible area and they won't move us, I've made 4 complaints aboiut neighbours now. I wish I could help hun!!

And Madly, something similar around here, we have one main bus service, but now the COUNCIL surprise surprise have introduced a new one, same numbers are the other buses routes, but different company so you can't use all day travels on them. Gah!!

I feel for you both right now!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Omg Linds that terrible! I have friends who are on the waiting list here, they don't have children!! Gosh!! Move out of the area!! I'm really angry on your behalf. Council are shite anyway, we live in a really horrible area and they won't move us, I've made 4 complaints aboiut neighbours now. I wish I could help hun!!
> 
> And Madly, something similar around here, we have one main bus service, but now the COUNCIL surprise surprise have introduced a new one, same numbers are the other buses routes, but different company so you can't use all day travels on them. Gah!!
> 
> I feel for you both right now!!

we are trying to have tried some up in scotland who said they will at least asses us


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That bus mad needs a slap if you ask me and the council are just ridiculous these days. 

My Mia Angel Spell came today. I have put 6 silver coins under my stairs and tomorrow I have to light my candle in front of my mirror and chant this weird spell and then look to the west where the sun sets and do another weird chanting of a spell but it all seems very real! 

I have to eat oranges and lots of them!

I have put my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet and I am wearing my quartz braceless and pendant. I will be pregnant in no time at all! I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE SO THAT THE UNIVERSE RECEIVES MY POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND THEN I GET POSITIVE THINGS BACK!!!
I'M POSITIVE!
POSITIVE
I'M GOING TO GET PREGNANT!!!
WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> That bus mad needs a slap if you ask me and the council are just ridiculous these days.
> 
> My Mia Angel Spell came today. I have put 6 silver coins under my stairs and tomorrow I have to light my candle in front of my mirror and chant this weird spell and then look to the west where the sun sets and do another weird chanting of a spell but it all seems very real!
> 
> I have to eat oranges and lots of them!
> 
> I have put my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet and I am wearing my quartz braceless and pendant. I will be pregnant in no time at all! I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE SO THAT THE UNIVERSE RECEIVES MY POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND THEN I GET POSITIVE THINGS BACK!!!
> I'M POSITIVE!
> POSITIVE
> I'M GOING TO GET PREGNANT!!!
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ive been feeling much more positve since i did my spell too have my bracelet on all the time


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for spells by Mia-Angel

Thank you Ladies.....I cant believe it still.....I mean whats with the `not a leeds service in the middle of leeds` :saywhat:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey we have to keep thinking positive. No more doom and gloom. We can do this!!! Did you do the candle thing and the silver coin thing too? x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> That bus mad needs a slap if you ask me and the council are just ridiculous these days.
> 
> My Mia Angel Spell came today. I have put 6 silver coins under my stairs and tomorrow I have to light my candle in front of my mirror and chant this weird spell and then look to the west where the sun sets and do another weird chanting of a spell but it all seems very real!
> 
> I have to eat oranges and lots of them!
> 
> I have put my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet and I am wearing my quartz braceless and pendant. I will be pregnant in no time at all! I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE SO THAT THE UNIVERSE RECEIVES MY POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND THEN I GET POSITIVE THINGS BACK!!!
> I'M POSITIVE!
> POSITIVE
> I'M GOING TO GET PREGNANT!!!
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ive been feeling much more positve since i did my spell too have my bracelet on all the timeClick to expand...

I am worried now because I can't abide anything on me at night so I just took them off because I have my jimjams on ready for bed. I will wear them as soon as I get up though. Do you even wear them in bed Lindsey? And Madly did you/do you wear them in bed also?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey we have to keep thinking positive. No more doom and gloom. We can do this!!! Did you do the candle thing and the silver coin thing too? x

yeh we have the coins under our matress as cant get in the loft and cant get under out stairs lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> That bus mad needs a slap if you ask me and the council are just ridiculous these days.
> 
> My Mia Angel Spell came today. I have put 6 silver coins under my stairs and tomorrow I have to light my candle in front of my mirror and chant this weird spell and then look to the west where the sun sets and do another weird chanting of a spell but it all seems very real!
> 
> I have to eat oranges and lots of them!
> 
> I have put my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet and I am wearing my quartz braceless and pendant. I will be pregnant in no time at all! I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE SO THAT THE UNIVERSE RECEIVES MY POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND THEN I GET POSITIVE THINGS BACK!!!
> I'M POSITIVE!
> POSITIVE
> I'M GOING TO GET PREGNANT!!!
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ive been feeling much more positve since i did my spell too have my bracelet on all the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I am worried now because I can't abide anything on me at night so I just took them off because I have my jimjams on ready for bed. I will wear them as soon as I get up though. Do you even wear them in bed Lindsey? And Madly did you/do you wear them in bed also?Click to expand...

yep i do alough the pendant i going to have to take off tonight as i keep loosing it in the bed been a right fidget the past few nights


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey we have to keep thinking positive. No more doom and gloom. We can do this!!! Did you do the candle thing and the silver coin thing too? x
> 
> yeh we have the coins under our matress as cant get in the loft and cant get under out stairs lolClick to expand...

We have a cupboard underneath our stairs so I have put them there in a sandwich bag. haha :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> That bus mad needs a slap if you ask me and the council are just ridiculous these days.
> 
> My Mia Angel Spell came today. I have put 6 silver coins under my stairs and tomorrow I have to light my candle in front of my mirror and chant this weird spell and then look to the west where the sun sets and do another weird chanting of a spell but it all seems very real!
> 
> I have to eat oranges and lots of them!
> 
> I have put my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet and I am wearing my quartz braceless and pendant. I will be pregnant in no time at all! I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE SO THAT THE UNIVERSE RECEIVES MY POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND THEN I GET POSITIVE THINGS BACK!!!
> I'M POSITIVE!
> POSITIVE
> I'M GOING TO GET PREGNANT!!!
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ive been feeling much more positve since i did my spell too have my bracelet on all the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I am worried now because I can't abide anything on me at night so I just took them off because I have my jimjams on ready for bed. I will wear them as soon as I get up though. Do you even wear them in bed Lindsey? And Madly did you/do you wear them in bed also?Click to expand...
> 
> yep i do alough the pendant i going to have to take off tonight as i keep loosing it in the bed been a right fidget the past few nightsClick to expand...

I can't stand anything against me in bed except OH haha sorry ....but I had to say that......:blush::rofl:

No but really I hate any jewellery in bed. But....to compromise I have put them next to my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> That bus mad needs a slap if you ask me and the council are just ridiculous these days.
> 
> My Mia Angel Spell came today. I have put 6 silver coins under my stairs and tomorrow I have to light my candle in front of my mirror and chant this weird spell and then look to the west where the sun sets and do another weird chanting of a spell but it all seems very real!
> 
> I have to eat oranges and lots of them!
> 
> I have put my quartz stone on my bedside cabinet and I am wearing my quartz braceless and pendant. I will be pregnant in no time at all! I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE SO THAT THE UNIVERSE RECEIVES MY POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND THEN I GET POSITIVE THINGS BACK!!!
> I'M POSITIVE!
> POSITIVE
> I'M GOING TO GET PREGNANT!!!
> WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ive been feeling much more positve since i did my spell too have my bracelet on all the timeClick to expand...
> 
> I am worried now because I can't abide anything on me at night so I just took them off because I have my jimjams on ready for bed. I will wear them as soon as I get up though. Do you even wear them in bed Lindsey? And Madly did you/do you wear them in bed also?Click to expand...
> 
> yep i do alough the pendant i going to have to take off tonight as i keep loosing it in the bed been a right fidget the past few nightsClick to expand...
> 
> I can't stand anything against me in bed except OH haha sorry ....but I had to say that......:blush::rofl:
> 
> No but really I hate any jewellery in bed. But....to compromise I have put them next to my quartz stone on my bedside cabinetClick to expand...

u culkd put them under pillow too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I did my part of the spell with the candle etc and I put the coins under our mattress in the centre because our loft is DS bedroom :lol: and we dont really have an under the stairs cupboard! I also put my rose quartz spell cast stone permanently under the mattress but on my side of the bed :thumbup: I wore my spell cast fertility charm on a necklace around my neck during the day only but took if off after I changed into my jimjams wether that be late aft or evening.....I only wore it out of the house and of course I ate oodles of oranges :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I could hmmmmm. Madly what did you do?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ps I am still sleeping with both items under our mattress and wearing my charm.....I dont even think DH knows about the coins or stone :rofl: he will get a shock when we flip the mattress.....hes not a believer so I didnt tell him I had enough pma for the two of us anyway :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> I did my part of the spell with the candle etc and I put the coins under our mattress in the centre because our loft is DS bedroom :lol: and we dont really have an under the stairs cupboard! I also put my rose quartz spell cast stone permanently under the mattress but on my side of the bed :thumbup: I wore my spell cast fertility charm on a necklace around my neck during the day only but took if off after I changed into my jimjams wether that be late aft or evening.....I only wore it out of the house and of course I ate oodles of oranges :)

What about your quartz bracelet?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I want a more ttc buddies. Who wanna be my fwend lol? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

time for bed for me i am pooped not been sleeping well at all at night been too hot n cant get comfy:nope: sleep well ladies xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I want a more ttc buddies. Who wanna be my fwend lol? x

meee i not got any ttc buddys they all prego now


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

night night linds hon :kiss:

I didnt buy a bracelet hon but I would treat it in the same way as I did my chain pendant only wear when out of the house :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> ps I am still sleeping with both items under our mattress and wearing my charm.....I dont even think DH knows about the coins or stone :rofl: he will get a shock when we flip the mattress.....hes not a believer so I didnt tell him I had enough pma for the two of us anyway :)

Ok I have to get this right lol. So you are sleeping with the silver coins underneath the middle of your mattress, then you have your quartz stone on your side underneath your mattress. You wear your quartz charm on a chain during the day and when you go out but take it off during the night when you get into your jammas and the bracelet? I know about the oranges. I have been eating them like they are going out of fashion. Tescos think I'm a weirdo because my trolley is full of the things!!!!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I will always be here ladies.....not to rub your noses in it thought :cry: I will go if you want me too :shrug: I just want to continue to support my girls like they supported me....wont be happy until you ladies make it to 1st tri :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps I am still sleeping with both items under our mattress and wearing my charm.....I dont even think DH knows about the coins or stone :rofl: he will get a shock when we flip the mattress.....hes not a believer so I didnt tell him I had enough pma for the two of us anyway :)
> 
> Ok I have to get this right lol. So you are sleeping with the silver coins underneath the middle of your mattress, then you have your quartz stone on your side underneath your mattress. You wear your quartz charm on a chain during the day and when you go out but take it off during the night when you get into your jammas and the bracelet? I know about the oranges. I have been eating them like they are going out of fashion. Tescos think I'm a weirdo because my trolley is full of the things!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: spot on hon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night Lindsey...but I want you as my ttc buddy. I will be yours xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I need you madly. .....don't go .... pls


----------



## faerieprozac

I haven't had a spell done but I wore crystals for a while (it's quite natural for me to do so I'm a firm believer in crystal healing so I have many), but i've misplaced mine now. :( 

I need ttc buddies too. 

Goddddamit, this genenalogy is stressing me out tonight but I won't give up. 

I wish I good be more positive about ttc like you ladies but all i can think in my head is 'never gonna happen never gonna hapen'... negativity is my biggest flaw.


----------



## faerieprozac

And Madly, if you go, we'll send out a search party and force you back :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> ps I am still sleeping with both items under our mattress and wearing my charm.....I dont even think DH knows about the coins or stone :rofl: he will get a shock when we flip the mattress.....hes not a believer so I didnt tell him I had enough pma for the two of us anyway :)

You need to take your silver coins out of the mattress now you are preggars Madly. It says so on her instructions :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer... can you be my ttc buddy? lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I won't let you think negative anymore faer. You must think only positive thoughts. Go and find all your crystals and get positive. You really must. Mia Angel said that if you send positive thoughts to the universe then you get positive back. I don't care what it takes, how long it takes, what I have to do......I AM GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!! WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!!!! I KNOW THIS. I FEEL IT! IT IS GOING TO HAPPEN!!! IN THE NEXT FEW MONTHS I WILL BE GETTING A POSITIVE PREGNANCY TEST!!! Think like this!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am 41 you are younger! If I feel positive then so should you xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il be ur ttc buddy far and missy:) b4 i go bed anyone want to send the witch my way i think shes trying to land but not quite getting there atm


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm just dreading OH SA results when he eventually gets them done!! He's smoked the green for 12 years now and I fully believe it's hammpered our chances. 

I will try and be more positive, it's just a killer working in a toy shop ... babies and pregnant women on a daily basis and i want it to be me lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

linds hon :sex: it will surely bring her to land :)

Thanks ladies I want to stick around if you`ll have me :)

MissyMoo Mia told me to leave them insitu and am kinda superstitious to remove them now :shrug:

I lost my lucky charm last yr faerie and have never felt the same since :( I wish I could find it but I have searched everywhere :( I took it on interviews with me and now think I lost somehwere outside the house...no hope of finding!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? still no af for me but been having a bad tummy the las t few days so dont think shes far away


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey hon I really hope shes on that broom circling the land strip right now :hugs:

Feeling tired, grumpy and dreading been back at work for next two days blah!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: hey hon I really hope shes on that broom circling the land strip right now :hugs:
> 
> Feeling tired, grumpy and dreading been back at work for next two days blah!

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop sorry for the tmi but just had yet another streak of blood in my cm:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> woooop sorry for the tmi but just had yet another streak of blood in my cm:happydance:

Lindsey hun hoping that the witch:witch: shows now for you...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah Linds I hope its AF :D

My AF is nearly gone. i'm not going to obssess over it this cycle, I need to chill. I'm not drinking though, went out on friday night and could only manage three drinks all night, i'm just n ot a drinker anymore. 

Anyone about?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah Linds I hope its AF :D
> 
> My AF is nearly gone. i'm not going to obssess over it this cycle, I need to chill. I'm not drinking though, went out on friday night and could only manage three drinks all night, i'm just n ot a drinker anymore.
> 
> Anyone about?

im here af less still:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies. We have just got back from a spa break. It was soooo nice. We were getting non stop massages, facials, manicures, spa therapy and using the A La Carte Restaurant. It was so good that we have decided to go on another one in December. I COULD LIVE THERE!!! 

Lindsey - Sorry your af not here yet and I will add you as ttc buddy:flower:
Faer - I will add you as ttc buddy too. Hope OH SA goes well:flower:
Madly - I see you have been promoted to a green olive!!!:thumbup:

Me.....I am on cd21 and have no signs of much. My boobs are really full and ache at the sides but I have had no cramping or other feelings inside like I normally do. The last 2 cycles I have always got a bit of brown cm around dc17 - dc20 for some strange reason, but this cycle I have lots of white cm and I mean lots. 

I am going to the doctors on 27th September to see the Lady Doctor I saw when I first started TTC back in Feb because she told me after 6 months of trying she wanted to see me as I am 41. If you are under 35 they like you to TTC for a year but if over they say 6 months and they will see you and do more. So I have decided to get the ball rolling. I am not sure if she will give me clomid even though I am ovulating because I have read that they can actually give clomid when you are ovulating because it increases the quantity and quality of the eggs and matures them better. I have heard clomid has very good success rates so if she gives me that I am going for it. I am going to mention it anyway just so that I have ticked all the boxes.

:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: ladies. We have just got back from a spa break. It was soooo nice. We were getting non stop massages, facials, manicures, spa therapy and using the A La Carte Restaurant. It was so good that we have decided to go on another one in December. I COULD LIVE THERE!!!
> 
> Lindsey - Sorry your af not here yet and I will add you as ttc buddy:flower:
> Faer - I will add you as ttc buddy too. Hope OH SA goes well:flower:
> Madly - I see you have been promoted to a green olive!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Me.....I am on cd21 and have no signs of much. My boobs are really full and ache at the sides but I have had no cramping or other feelings inside like I normally do. The last 2 cycles I have always got a bit of brown cm around dc17 - dc20 for some strange reason, but this cycle I have lots of white cm and I mean lots.
> 
> I am going to the doctors on 27th September to see the Lady Doctor I saw when I first started TTC back in Feb because she told me after 6 months of trying she wanted to see me as I am 41. If you are under 35 they like you to TTC for a year but if over they say 6 months and they will see you and do more. So I have decided to get the ball rolling. I am not sure if she will give me clomid even though I am ovulating because I have read that they can actually give clomid when you are ovulating because it increases the quantity and quality of the eggs and matures them better. I have heard clomid has very good success rates so if she gives me that I am going for it. I am going to mention it anyway just so that I have ticked all the boxes.
> 
> :thumbup:

ohhh missy u could end up with two babas or more on clomid especialy as u already have twins:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know lol. I would prefer one....but if I get two then that's life. Twins was hard work!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know lol. I would prefer one....but if I get two then that's life. Twins was hard work!

lol double the blessing:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ann the psychic lady said it will be one and a girl and she said I would need help from a doctor so I am hoping she is accurate lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ann the psychic lady said it will be one and a girl and she said I would need help from a doctor so I am hoping she is accurate lol

lol hope so hun im secretly holding on to my december prediction


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: ladies,

Linds I hope the :witch: is on her wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :hugs:

MissyMoo thank you I graduated yesterday to a ickle Olive :) 9wks wow its going fast :loopy: I have my 1st Midwife app tom and am a little excited :lol: I hope clomid is the help your reading meant :thumbup: that would be so amazing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: ladies,
> 
> Linds I hope the :witch: is on her wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :hugs:
> 
> MissyMoo thank you I graduated yesterday to a ickle Olive :) 9wks wow its going fast :loopy: I have my 1st Midwife app tom and am a little excited :lol: I hope clomid is the help your reading meant :thumbup: that would be so amazing!

no w3itch here yet:shrug: we gonna try dtd tonight and until she shows or we get a bfp


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: sounds like a great plan hon.......I am hoping she doesnt come then in that case and you get your :bfp: instead :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :thumbup: sounds like a great plan hon.......I am hoping she doesnt come then in that case and you get your :bfp: instead :)

seee the past few nights ive had really weird dreams one was i had a scan of my ovarys one wasnt working at all and the other was firing eggs out like you see in the cheepy comp games:haha: hoping its a sign of ov was very werid but felt so real:shrug: and sandra said bfp in sept but i dismissed the reading as non of the other stuff connected to me at all


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Vivid dreams are a good sympton :thumbup: I had a dream last night that we were having twins :rofl: DH would just faint :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am feeling a tad bit sick drinking wine then gonna watch a film and get sum lovin in


----------



## MissyMooMoo

madly - well the lady doctor said to go back if nothing happens in 6 months. Anne the psychic said I will conceive but only with the help of a doctor. So it all seems a sensible thing to just go to the doctor and ask them for help lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

MissyMooMoo sounds like a good plan :thumbup:
Linds hon did :witch: hit? I noticed your counter on your ticker has gone :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> MissyMooMoo sounds like a good plan :thumbup:
> Linds hon did :witch: hit? I noticed your counter on your ticker has gone :shrug:

nope no withc but we think i may be oving now as soooo hot at night even with the fan on have loats of ewcm and feeling quite pants. also i sent another messege to psysic star to find out if conception will be from this cycle continued or a new cycle and she says she feels this cycle may end on the 23rd of this mth if thats not a new cycle then ive to make a note as will be relevance to me. i got sick of seeing the ticker going up and up so took it off


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: sounds really positive hon.......come on OV :dance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: sounds really positive hon.......come on OV :dance:

have juisyt sat and worked out a reverse due date thingy and could also be a due date for late december:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG OMG OMG OMG :wohoo:

I really hope so hon :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies how are you all?

pretty miserable weather so it's put a right downer on me. AND af still hasn't left properly!! Longest it's been, it's usually gone by now, booooo. Can't BD until thursday anyway cause OH has to abstrain for his SA appointment. If it's not gone by tomorrow that will be 8 DAYS :(

Had my second blood test but my doc is on holiday so won't get results for two weeeeeeks. :(

Bored of september now, want it to be october. :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: sorry you are feeling down right now faerie....I am sending you oodles of virtual :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - I think that rather stinks that doctors should do blood tests and then bugger of on holiday!!! I bet you are going crazy. I know I would be. Gosh 8 days is long, mine only last 3 or 4 days (5 at the most). 

I know this might be TMI but you know what I'm like lol. I had a poke about in there earlier and I still have very white CM and it is thick and creamy too. Usually the week before AF is due I always start getting yellowy golden CM and there is usually more and it usually more runny and EWish. But this CM is just totally weird. Pure white like it goes after AF has shown and no trace of yellow and only 4 days before AF.

The weird thing is that all the way back from february when I came off the pill my cycles have been really weird. For one thing they were getting longer and longer and then they settled at 26/27 days and they have stayed like this which is great. But on top of this I had a few cycles where I was spotting 10 - 7 days up to AF showing. This has died down since I have had the 27 day cycles and now this time as I said I don't even seem to have the typical goldeny CM. 

My boobs hurt me so much I have to hold them when I take off my bra. When I walk downstairs they ache and are painful and thats with my bra on!!! My nipples are itchy and one of them has (TMI again but here goes) started to go all dry and the dry stin is coming off and underneath my nipples is bright red. I noticed that they have both gone really rough and hard and everything I seem to wear is brushing against them and aggravating them. My boobs have been like this since 3DPO. 

Not sure whats going on


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hoping this is a good sign MissyMoo :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks madly. I think when it happens I will be so amazed I might just no even be able to speak for a few days.....I can't imagine how I will be. Because I will be so overwhelmed and in disbelief I will go into shock


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: sounds like me then.....that 1st day I got that vvvvfaint :bfp: I nearly broke my neck in the bathroom tripping over my pants :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha you should see me I am laughing so loud here the doggies think I'm nuts. I have this picture of you and its funny hahaha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I laugh about the madness now I was like holding the test going `no it cant be!` whilst trying to pull up my pants whilst trying to get into the bedroom for better light :dohh: I know women are meant to be able to multi task but I nearly broke my neck trying to :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: sounds like me then.....that 1st day I got that vvvvfaint :bfp: I nearly broke my neck in the bathroom tripping over my pants :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: can so picture that

ive just had a mad afternoon of cleaning i hate cleaning but have just cleaned the kicthen its now spotless even moved the microvawe and stuff around:D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I clean one room a day to keep up with everything otherwise I end up taking a full day to clean the whole house every week and it really wears me out. So I do our bedroom on Mondays, The bathroom and nursery on tuesdays, the kitchen and downstairs bathroom on wednesdays, the living room on thursdays and then I do my parrots cage on fridays and the washing. On saturday I don't do anything lol. Sunday I iron. So its easier and all spaced out. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I clean one room a day to keep up with everything otherwise I end up taking a full day to clean the whole house every week and it really wears me out. So I do our bedroom on Mondays, The bathroom and nursery on tuesdays, the kitchen and downstairs bathroom on wednesdays, the living room on thursdays and then I do my parrots cage on fridays and the washing. On saturday I don't do anything lol. Sunday I iron. So its easier and all spaced out. x

i hate cleraning i rang my mum as they are at my sisters and said ive cleaned the kitchen for you she said oh ok thanks i went "ive had the microwave out and its white again now and the stove" she went "are you feeling ok carry on"lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used to do that for my mum. I used to love surprising her when she got home lol x


----------



## USMC Wifey

frogger3240 said:


> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:

Good afternoon, How would I go about getting a reading ??

Thanks !


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is what im holding onto atm
*
Hi Lindsey , its ok to ask questions please feel free to contact me whenever you need to chat or need guidance , I have laid a card for you as the connection that I had whilst focusing around you for your reading as now since past and I must be honest , when I read for someone its as though it isnt me reading but my guides so once reading has been given to me it then passes from me and cant go back to that same connection , if you know what I mean , sorry its a little hard for me to explain , but when reading I go to another place in our realm and then go out of it ,, any way enough of my rambling , I feel with the card I have that I see it as being a new cycle and I feel that the cycle you are in at this time may end on the 23rd September as this date was just shown to me , if it doesnt relate to your cycle I would make a note of that date as I feel it of some relevance to you . but I would say the conception that I was shown will be a new cycle , hope this helps a little x*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

USMC Wifey said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> updated it....woohoo!!!! I love it....it looks sooo cute....glad that your here ladies...:flower::hugs:
> 
> sorry can't chat I am heading out the door to go to work...I will talk to you all this afternoon hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good afternoon, How would I go about getting a reading ??
> 
> Thanks !Click to expand...

hi hun you would need to contact the psycic of your choice and send them payment usualy via there website or ebay and then the will contact you for any details


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :lol: sounds like me then.....that 1st day I got that vvvvfaint :bfp: I nearly broke my neck in the bathroom tripping over my pants :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: can so picture that
> 
> ive just had a mad afternoon of cleaning i hate cleaning but have just cleaned the kicthen its now spotless even moved the microvawe and stuff around:DClick to expand...

I've just the exact same ting! Microwave and everything!! Madness!

I'm trying to be positive this month but I can't get into the right frame of mind, my stomach is still feeling af like, even though af should be gone now!! She's never usually here this late and it's cd 7 now, usually at least by cd6 I hate having a long AF it's not even that it's heavy or constant but it's there if you get what i mean :( 

I'm going to have a long soak with some music. Feel proper tired and i've not done anything all day. if AF hadn't of shown i'd be convinced I was pregnant!! lol Especially with how much I have cried the past few days for little reasons, mainly my cat being a pain and getting into horrible fights with local cats, i've had to keep him in all day cause he came back yesterday all cut and moany!! :( Sorry about my rambling ladies!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh and since Aug was a FAIL the predictions i'm now focusing on are Serendipity, she was my first reading aswell would be funny if she was right all along, she said most likely september. Ruby says October/November. 

So Ruby and serendipity, come on ladies, prove me right!! I want a baby. And I want my tummy to stop hurting :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Is that from psychic star? Its really lovely. I love her if it is her. I do!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Is that from psychic star? Its really lovely. I love her if it is her. I do!!

yep it is hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww shes my favourite x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwww shes my favourite x

i have to admit shes mine too all the others wouldnt anser anymore as i hadnt paid anymore


----------



## MissyMooMoo

She helped me out big time. I will tell you what happened. I got a bit bored one day and I went on one of those psychic live persons thingys. Anyway I got a bit carried away and spent about £35 before I knew it. Then I encountered this one psychic who told me I had some kind of weird curse on me she named it something (can't remember now) but it sounded Arabic. She was Arabic so I guessed it was. Anyway she told me that unless this curse was removed that I would NEVER fall pregnant. She said only she could remove it but it would cost and she would need a picture. So in my horror I sent her a picture but she said she couldn't open it and needed it to remove the curse. All this time the minutes were clocking up and it was costing me $$$. Also she kept taking her time to type as if stalling me. I kept tactfully trying to hurry her up but she demanded the picture 3 times in total. All three times claiming that it was no good and she couldn't remove the curse and that I needed to send her a bigger picture. 

I couldn't afford to carry on and I was in a right mess. I know this all sounds really bizarre but I was massively down and vulnerable at the time. Anyway without anyone really to turn to (without feeling totally embarrased) in my desperation I contacted Psychic Star. I don't know why I felt I could tell her as she had only sent me a reading and then answered a question after the reading. But I felt I trusted her. 

Well she was amazing and she calmed me down no end. I knew deep down it was all nonsense and this person was just trying to milk my dry but I was in a right state and I needed her to tell me. I truly think that if it wasn't for her I would have had a panic attack or something. Since then we have emailed a lot of times. This is why I cannot talk highly enough about her. She's not just a good psychic, she's a very kind hearted lady and that's a really nice quality to have mixed with such a great talent.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> She helped me out big time. I will tell you what happened. I got a bit bored one day and I went on one of those psychic live persons thingys. Anyway I got a bit carried away and spent about £35 before I knew it. Then I encountered this one psychic who told me I had some kind of weird curse on me she named it something (can't remember now) but it sounded Arabic. She was Arabic so I guessed it was. Anyway she told me that unless this curse was removed that I would NEVER fall pregnant. She said only she could remove it but it would cost and she would need a picture. So in my horror I sent her a picture but she said she couldn't open it and needed it to remove the curse. All this time the minutes were clocking up and it was costing me $$$. Also she kept taking her time to type as if stalling me. I kept tactfully trying to hurry her up but she demanded the picture 3 times in total. All three times claiming that it was no good and she couldn't remove the curse and that I needed to send her a bigger picture.
> 
> I couldn't afford to carry on and I was in a right mess. I know this all sounds really bizarre but I was massively down and vulnerable at the time. Anyway without anyone really to turn to (without feeling totally embarrased) in my desperation I contacted Psychic Star. I don't know why I felt I could tell her as she had only sent me a reading and then answered a question after the reading. But I felt I trusted her.
> 
> Well she was amazing and she calmed me down no end. I knew deep down it was all nonsense and this person was just trying to milk my dry but I was in a right state and I needed her to tell me. I truly think that if it wasn't for her I would have had a panic attack or something. Since then we have emailed a lot of times. This is why I cannot talk highly enough about her. She's not just a good psychic, she's a very kind hearted lady and that's a really nice quality to have mixed with such a great talent.

all the others i feel are just after money and preying on our want and need for pregnancy. i do not get that feeling with star im niot sure why but she feelks very genuine if she was after money she could of chagerged me more everytime i ask her a new q lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed goodnight ladies xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Yeah I agree with you Linds, shes great and not after money like the others. Night night xx :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all? got such a sore tummy today really achey and yuck:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Lindsey. Just my usual boring self :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi Lindsey. Just my usual boring self :hi:

hoya hun hows you today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am nursing my sore boobs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am nursing my sore boobs

ooooooo sore boobs? i hope the psycic was WRONG


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No yellow CM which I usually get a week before af but its just white and not much of it. CP High ish. Boobs so painful I have to hold them when I take bra off and getting worse. Not tired or nausea tho. Wreckon I'm out feeling. Defo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> No yellow CM which I usually get a week before af but its just white and not much of it. CP High ish. Boobs so painful I have to hold them when I take bra off and getting worse. Not tired or nausea tho. Wreckon I'm out feeling. Defo

i recon u have a v good chance of being duffers tbh hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't imagine it happening Lindsey. I have waited for so long that I have a kinda blank and disbelief about it. It's like my body has stopped cooperating and I really would die if I were. I would just die!!!!!! In disbelief!!!! I would be like afbbf a... "hellooo, who am I? who are you....? where am I?....... Am I really here???? when my OH came home he would have to slap me to my senses from being a total jibbering wreck and talking gobbldy goop. And I would probably still have the stick in my hand with my pants down and my eyes wide looking up and going ........Looook, is this real? Am I really seeing this?....I wouldn't have moved off the spot all day in my total shock haha (Serious case of miss spelling there sorry)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: MissyMoo you are soooooo funny hon 

:wave: Ladies.....I am feeling :cold: :(

Hows everyone else?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I can't imagine it happening Lindsey. I have waited for so long that I have a kinda blank and disbelief about it. It's like my body has stopped cooperating and I really would die if I were. I would just die!!!!!! In disbelief!!!! I would be like afbbf a... "hellooo, who am I? who are you....? where am I?....... Am I really here???? when my OH came home he would have to slap me to my senses from being a total jibbering wreck and talking gobbldy goop. And I would probably still have the stick in my hand with my pants down and my eyes wide looking up and going ........Looook, is this real? Am I really seeing this?....I wouldn't have moved off the spot all day in my total shock haha (Serious case of miss spelling there sorry)

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww madly get your DH to massage your feet hehe and make you honey and lemon.....then tell him he has to let you watch whatever channel you like on tv and be your beck and call guy. He has to cook tea and wash up. And you will just lie there and be warm and pampered. That's how it should be girl! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just had another pope up there in the never regions again. It's still pure white and its not normal. This is not me. By now it has usually gone ewish and is always discoloured with yellow and off yellow verging on golden / light brown. Always always. This time it is pure white and lotiony. Madly I know this is gross to ask but was yours white when you got your BFP and did it stay white? Also did you get any other symptoms other than the very painful bb's, cos that's all I have, painful, full, heavy bb's and this weird cm. I don't feel tired or nauseas.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just had another pope up there in the never regions again. It's still pure white and its not normal. This is not me. By now it has usually gone ewish and is always discoloured with yellow and off yellow verging on golden / light brown. Always always. This time it is pure white and lotiony. Madly I know this is gross to ask but was yours white when you got your BFP and did it stay white? Also did you get any other symptoms other than the very painful bb's, cos that's all I have, painful, full, heavy bb's and this weird cm. I don't feel tired or nauseas.

when i ahd my mc begining of the year mine was pure white like creamy stuff


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I just had another pope up there in the never regions again. It's still pure white and its not normal. This is not me. By now it has usually gone ewish and is always discoloured with yellow and off yellow verging on golden / light brown. Always always. This time it is pure white and lotiony. Madly I know this is gross to ask but was yours white when you got your BFP and did it stay white? Also did you get any other symptoms other than the very painful bb's, cos that's all I have, painful, full, heavy bb's and this weird cm. I don't feel tired or nauseas.
> 
> when i ahd my mc begining of the year mine was pure white like creamy stuffClick to expand...

mines like that but there's not lots, just a moderate amount of the stuff


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I just had another pope up there in the never regions again. It's still pure white and its not normal. This is not me. By now it has usually gone ewish and is always discoloured with yellow and off yellow verging on golden / light brown. Always always. This time it is pure white and lotiony. Madly I know this is gross to ask but was yours white when you got your BFP and did it stay white? Also did you get any other symptoms other than the very painful bb's, cos that's all I have, painful, full, heavy bb's and this weird cm. I don't feel tired or nauseas.
> 
> when i ahd my mc begining of the year mine was pure white like creamy stuffClick to expand...
> 
> mines like that but there's not lots, just a moderate amount of the stuffClick to expand...

im gettign quiote exoted for u with all these symptoms mrs


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ty Lindsey :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ty Lindsey :hugs:

:hugs: i have a mega sore tummy today really bad cramping/ pressure feeling


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope af is on her way xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope af is on her way xx

me too so fed up of her being mia now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to beddy bies godnight l;adies xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night Lindsey....sweet dreams xx :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning anybody whos about xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me here again. Hey Lindsey I don't know if you would be interested but I was talking to a girl on the Clomid Thread. She hasn't had af for 59 days so she went to her doctor and he has prescribed her a drug which induces it and also induces ovulation at same time. I have the name if you wanna check it out. She is from Louisianna x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Here is the drug https://www.drugs.com/mtm/prometrium.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Here is the drug https://www.drugs.com/mtm/prometrium.html

thanks hun will see if af comes next week if not will ask my doc for it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Here is the drug https://www.drugs.com/mtm/prometrium.html
> 
> thanks hun will see if af comes next week if not will ask my doc for itClick to expand...

Cool. I'm off to the doctors at 10.10am. Yesterday I rang up the Hospital here and asked to be put through to the gyno dept and they put me through to a secretary who I explained our predicament etc etc to. She was so lovely and gave me the name of the gyno there and told me to get a referral from my doctor today. She even gave me the name of the gyno and told me to ask my doctor to be referred to her. It is a woman gyno too! I didn't know you could just go to your doctors and ask for a referral with a specific name like this. I want to go on clomid if af shows up. I've decided x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Here is the drug https://www.drugs.com/mtm/prometrium.html
> 
> thanks hun will see if af comes next week if not will ask my doc for itClick to expand...
> 
> Cool. I'm off to the doctors at 10.10am. Yesterday I rang up the Hospital here and asked to be put through to the gyno dept and they put me through to a secretary who I explained our predicament etc etc to. She was so lovely and gave me the name of the gyno there and told me to get a referral from my doctor today. She even gave me the name of the gyno and told me to ask my doctor to be referred to her. It is a woman gyno too! I didn't know you could just go to your doctors and ask for a referral with a specific name like this. I want to go on clomid if af shows up. I've decided xClick to expand...

ive tried that with my docs and get no luck at all they always ignore me i still havent had the further tests to check how bad my bc is


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am going to insist. I am 41 and I have a short life span haha

Can I ask you where you live. What region?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am going to insist. I am 41 and I have a short life span haha

lol how are the symptoms today you could already have a bean cooking in there


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am about to go. I feel like I'm being nosey here but can I ask you.....is it since you mc that you have not had af? When was the mc and how many weeks were you. I think it was during the time I was having a break from here. Sorry if I have upset you by asking.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The cm is still pure white and not a lot of it. My boobs are still even bigger and more painful. I have a sore throat and a big of a cold. Right I'm off now. See you later. I will let you know what went on. But I'm going to insist! I can be a pain when I have a bee in my bonnet and I don't stop till I get it. haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am about to go. I feel like I'm being nosey here but can I ask you.....is it since you mc that you have not had af? When was the mc and how many weeks were you. I think it was during the time I was having a break from here. Sorry if I have upset you by asking.

ive had two early mc chemichals one was in march ish i cant remember the exact dates and one was december before our wedding alough we think there may of been another last cycle


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I see. :hugs: :hugs: I hope you just get :bfp: and no af anyway.:thumbup:

Right I've just got back from doctors and she has given me the choice of around 10 different hospitals with Fertility Specialists to choose from! One she recommended as he has excellent success rates and she has seen his feedback. He is also very local to me so I will probably choose him. I am about to ring and book it all in. 

She said something really weird though, which makes me think.....she said whenever I get somebody back wanting to be referred they usually fall pregnant so end up not needing the appointment!!!:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I see. :hugs: :hugs: I hope you just get :bfp: and no af anyway.:thumbup:
> 
> Right I've just got back from doctors and she has given me the choice of around 10 different hospitals with Fertility Specialists to choose from! One she recommended as he has excellent success rates and she has seen his feedback. He is also very local to me so I will probably choose him. I am about to ring and book it all in.
> 
> She said something really weird though, which makes me think.....she said whenever I get somebody back wanting to be referred they usually fall pregnant so end up not needing the appointment!!!:wacko:

see thats exactly what my doc said to me last time we went about my cycles etc " once you get rid of that stress you will be coming back to me in 5 or 6 months time telling me you are preganant"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok im a lil freeked out lol psycyc star said to me af 23rd sept if not af then make a note as its significant to me well.. i just had a phone call for a job interview its a groupd interview 23rd sept!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Lindsey!!!! How cool is that!!!! What job is it for? I BELIEVE IN PSYCHIC STAR!! 

How weird is this too.....I just chose my Hospital and decided on Darent Valley in the end cos its really posh and I love it there and my appointment is on 14th October. I am on CD1 on that day so this means that if he puts me on clomid, which I want and the doctor said to ask for it too, I will take it on CD2 - CD6 (because these are the usual days to take clomid) and then stop. When that cycle ends around 9th or 10th of November and psychic star said I would find out I'm preggars on 12th November. How cool is that!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow Lindsey!!!! How cool is that!!!! What job is it for? I BELIEVE IN PSYCHIC STAR!!
> 
> How weird is this too.....I just chose my Hospital and decided on Darent Valley in the end cos its really posh and I love it there and my appointment is on 14th October. I am on CD1 on that day so this means that if he puts me on clomid, which I want and the doctor said to ask for it too, I will take it on CD2 - CD6 (because these are the usual days to take clomid) and then stop. When that cycle ends around 9th or 10th of November and psychic star said I would find out I'm preggars on 12th November. How cool is that!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: im so beliving in her more then evr now. its just for toys r us but its money im not sure if il get it as never any good at group interviews but its worth a shot


----------



## MissyMooMoo

FX but not legs x For you Lindsey!! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am soo crampy and uncomfortable in my lower back and sides going into my abdomen today really sore thinking of getting out my heat pack


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww get it out Lindsey and pamper yourself. I had a feel about in the never regions again earlier....you know as you do .....lol..... still white cm but really not much at all. Boobs painful and horrible. But don't feel preggars. I'm sure I would know by now. Feel like I'm out. Defo. Nada. Crap lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww get it out Lindsey and pamper yourself. I had a feel about in the never regions again earlier....you know as you do .....lol..... still white cm but really not much at all. Boobs painful and horrible. But don't feel preggars. I'm sure I would know by now. Feel like I'm out. Defo. Nada. Crap lol

lol im costantly feeling around my never tegions to see what cm is like and ive learnt to pay no attention lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know it drives you mad doesn't it. I have OCD about poking around in my never regions. What a mad thing to have OCD about!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know it drives you mad doesn't it. I have OCD about poking around in my never regions. What a mad thing to have OCD about!

lol go doc say u think u have ocd they ask what symptoms "well i cant quite stop myself having a feel around at my vaginal mucas"


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: congrats on the interview linds hon.......group interviews I have had a fair few of those in my time too :)

You ladies gave me goosebumps reading about PS......................:winkwink:

MissyMoo yes my CM was clear white like egg white and was odd for me b/c I hardly had any and I normally have oodles and oddles :blush: to the point where I use to carry spare panties for a mid-day change :dohh: I also had the sore heavy full (.)(.) from 2dpo but only normally get once witch has actually hit so again def different.....I didnt feel tired, sick, nauseous or anything else apart from my eating appetite dropped when I normally have an healthy appetite but to begin with I didnt class it has a sympton b/c I had stress over our m/c and also with the changes going on at work and thought my lack of appetite was down to stress :wacko: I seriously felt out b/c we hardly :sex: or even tried and I didnt know if I had even ov after m/c and if I am honest I lost all caring about TTC I was broken hearted :( Goes to show you def def can misjudge your body/self!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It's so weird isn't it. Why did you get rid of you fruit ticker lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I thought I would switch tickers to see which one I like best MissyMoo......I am keeping everything crossed for you ladies :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im:cry: lol just watched cherry has a baby in bbc three and now in floods of tearsa t al the babies:cloud9:


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies, oh did his sa today we get his results in two weeks, felt so bad though, he said he felt useless, he can't me pregnant and he can't get a job what use is he :( i love him so much i hate when he talks like that. he got turned down for another job today so he is pretty devastated, and is now worrying he won't be able to get us pregnant, i don't know how to make him feel better. 

also, my cat hasn't been in any fights, he had an allergic reaction to bob martin spot on for protecting against fleas, so he is on antibiotics now. my poor kitty :(

pretty miserable day really, wanna curl up and wake up in a few months. 

will be ov'ing soon i think but not brought my ov sticks yet. don't know why i bother we're not gonna conceive this month!! too much stress. 

linds well done on interview, if you get it we can compare toy prices hahaha. i'm not allowed to say where i work mind due to the compant being crazy and not letting us post on social networking sites where we work... gosh!! 

missy i hope those dates all work out for you hun!! sounding good. i may have to get a psychic star reading when i'm paid, but i know she's gonna say what i'm thinking - i will conceive next year. 2010 is not for me. 

madly how you feeling?

any other ladies i may have missed how are you all... welshrose?? froggers??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My OH felt really weird too when he did his SA. We tried to make a day off it by going to dinner but it just felt like a totally bizarre day. I hope the results are great for you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i emailed star and told her about my interview and got another nice reply i LOVE this woman lol

*Hi Lindsey , thank you for the update , its good news in a way but not the news we need around your cycle , but its nice to know that my guides connect well with you and you never know your cycle may just end the same day , good luck with the interview , let me know how it goes x*


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww shes so lovely!!! I'm off to bedfordshire anyways.....so tired out and getting a migraine. Night night my lovelies xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwww shes so lovely!!! I'm off to bedfordshire anyways.....so tired out and getting a migraine. Night night my lovelies xxx

goodnight hunny im off to bed too xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Gooooooooooood Morning!!!! Bright eyed and bushy tailed?:thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: Gooooooooooood Morning!!!! Bright eyed and bushy tailed?:thumbup::flower::hugs:

meh lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

any one fancy going up town for me its tooooooooo cold but need to get ben some new jeans as his have torn between the leg:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lol I will go....I have OH car here cos hes gone work on his bike. Where are you!!!!! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

back never got him jneans got myself some instead lol im off to baby gym at1 with my besty and her lil girl love her loads shes such a cutey :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is she not moving to Scotland anymore? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is she not moving to Scotland anymore? x

they are going up tomorrow as her hubbyt has his interview on monday so they are going up to see if they like the area then have to wait for a house to come up


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Right. I see. How are you today? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Right. I see. How are you today? x

im not too bad no cramps today:( but i have a towel on as soo much cm lol sorry for that tmi. howes u today hun? xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sore boobs but no cm now. I am really bored..agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhh! Want something to happen lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sore boobs but no cm now. I am really bored..agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhh! Want something to happen lol

lol same just had my dinner and feel so sick now :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

How are we all this eve :kiss:

I still have a :cold: and am back at work tom at 7.30am :( 

Wish me luck ladies I am telling my boss tomorrow I am preggo and a) it will be a shock I have no doubt and b) am not sure hes going to be over happy! But things have happened and I feel the need to tell him now to ensure me and LO at not at risk :thumbup: Like it or lump it `Mr Boss Man Sir` I think I will piss you off tomorrow but you take the piss with us so stick it in your pipe and smooooooooooooke it!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gooooo madly goooo! yay....Tell Mr Big Boss Smarty Pants Man and let him like it or lump it. Either way your lump is incredibly lovely and the best thing ever to happen!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> How are we all this eve :kiss:
> 
> I still have a :cold: and am back at work tom at 7.30am :(
> 
> Wish me luck ladies I am telling my boss tomorrow I am preggo and a) it will be a shock I have no doubt and b) am not sure hes going to be over happy! But things have happened and I feel the need to tell him now to ensure me and LO at not at risk :thumbup: Like it or lump it `Mr Boss Man Sir` I think I will piss you off tomorrow but you take the piss with us so stick it in your pipe and smooooooooooooke it!

good luck hun 
ive got such a headache tonight making me feel sick:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Am a little worried about telling him tbh but I know its for my own good :)

:kiss: sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather too linds :hugs:

I am having a lamb curry, chips, garlic naan and samosa for tea mmmmmmmmmmm the first time I have wanted a take out since I fell preggo!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:. Hey Madly when I was pregoo with twins all I ever wanted was cheese and onion pie with curry sauce over it. I was so ill and feeling sick all the time that that is all I would ever really eat. Even then I would throw up in between eating it


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies, oh did his sa today we get his results in two weeks, felt so bad though, he said he felt useless, he can't me pregnant and he can't get a job what use is he :( i love him so much i hate when he talks like that. he got turned down for another job today so he is pretty devastated, and is now worrying he won't be able to get us pregnant, i don't know how to make him feel better.
> 
> also, my cat hasn't been in any fights, he had an allergic reaction to bob martin spot on for protecting against fleas, so he is on antibiotics now. my poor kitty :(
> 
> pretty miserable day really, wanna curl up and wake up in a few months.
> 
> will be ov'ing soon i think but not brought my ov sticks yet. don't know why i bother we're not gonna conceive this month!! too much stress.
> 
> linds well done on interview, if you get it we can compare toy prices hahaha. i'm not allowed to say where i work mind due to the compant being crazy and not letting us post on social networking sites where we work... gosh!!
> 
> missy i hope those dates all work out for you hun!! sounding good. i may have to get a psychic star reading when i'm paid, but i know she's gonna say what i'm thinking - i will conceive next year. 2010 is not for me.
> 
> madly how you feeling?
> 
> any other ladies i may have missed how are you all... welshrose?? froggers??

aww hun I hate that your OH feels like that I hope when they do his SA it comes back with an improvement:winkwink:I'm sure that would make him feel lots better...praying for him...:hugs:hoping that the perfect job will come his way to hun...

thats great hun that your cat hasn't been in any fights hope he gets better.......:thumbup:

I know what you mean about wanting to curl up and not wake up for months...right there with ya...hope you start feeling better hun...we are here to help you through it all I know I haven't been on much but I'm trying to get on here daily if I'm able to now...I had to be taken to the hospital this past tuesday due to my neck, left arm, and spine were killing me I'm out of work until monday I had to go yesterday and get a MRI done and also I had a exray taken while I was at the hospital and they have me on some powerful pain pills, along with predizone pills, and muscle relaxers so I have been kinda out of it I go back to the doctor next thrusday to see what they found on my MRI...

but anyways I'm going to be checking in off and on today to see how everyone is doing..hope you have a wonderful day hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:hugs:Hi,

Lindsey, how are you doing?...has the witch showed her ugly face yet?...if not hope she does soon or get your :bfp:
:hugs:
MissyMooMoo, how are you doing today?...hope your doing good hun...:hugs:

Madlyttc, how are you doing today?...how is the pregnancy coming along?hope your having a great satruday...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww frogger I hope your pain goes better soon. Nice to see you again x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww frogger I hope your pain goes better soon. Nice to see you again x

thanks hun....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah feel like poo


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> blah feel like poo

hope you feel better hun...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me too hope you are feeling better.x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies very quiet around here lately hope u are all ok? i have really bad tooth ache today wisdom teeth playing up:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry to hear about your toothache Lindsey and I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm around fertile period again, should be oving today or tomorrow i think, had lots of cm today. not temping or getting ov sticks, i have no money and it stresses me out. hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi faer I have decided that if af shows for me that next cycle I am not using any opks or cbfm and just gonna :sex: lots lol. I know how you feel about them stressing you out. Sometimes it's better not to know


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive had TONS of cm the past few days and keep getting ppl say its pre sign lol really annoying me as no af but plenty of cm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Sorry to hear you are feeling pants linds hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Goodluck for this cycle faerie hon :dust:

MissyMoo any news? your ticker says you hit another cycle is this right :shrug:

:hugs: Frogger so sorry you have been ill hope the tests turn out alright :kiss:

Well ladies I have been working for the last few days which is why I havent been around :( I told my boss yesterday I am pregnant and the conversation went a little like this......

Him - `you wanted to talk with me!`
Me - (whilst sitting down!) `yes I have something to tell you!`
Him - (whilst sort of hovering using the back of the chair opposite to hold him up with a very worried look on his face) `Whats wrong?`
Me - `You might like to sit down!`
Him - `Why it is the sit down sort of news?`
Me - `Sort of yes!`
Him - `Go on then!`
Me - `I`m Pregnant!`
Him - `OH MY GOD FOR F**KS SAKE YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT?`
Me - `Thanks a bunch no of course I`m not kidding you!`
Him - `oh no am really sorry I didnt mean that the way it sounded.....congratulations of course! I was just thinking about things from my perspective!`

Then we talked about my EDD, mat leave, what I would like to do in way of my current position etc etc and he was really supportive :) Funny thing I joked to DH last night that his reaction was worthy of an oscar :rofl: and you would have thought I had just told him he was going to be a father again himself :dohh: (he has two little girls both to different ladies both concieved on one night stands!) Makes me wonder what his reaction actually was when he was told he was going to be a father!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are feeling pants linds hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Goodluck for this cycle faerie hon :dust:
> 
> MissyMoo any news? your ticker says you hit another cycle is this right :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: Frogger so sorry you have been ill hope the tests turn out alright :kiss:
> 
> Well ladies I have been working for the last few days which is why I havent been around :( I told my boss yesterday I am pregnant and the conversation went a little like this......
> 
> Him - `you wanted to talk with me!`
> Me - (whilst sitting down!) `yes I have something to tell you!`
> Him - (whilst sort of hovering using the back of the chair opposite to hold him up with a very worried look on his face) `Whats wrong?`
> Me - `You might like to sit down!`
> Him - `Why it is the sit down sort of news?`
> Me - `Sort of yes!`
> Him - `Go on then!`
> Me - `I`m Pregnant!`
> Him - `OH MY GOD FOR F**KS SAKE YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT?`
> Me - `Thanks a bunch no of course I`m not kidding you!`
> Him - `oh no am really sorry I didnt mean that the way it sounded.....congratulations of course! I was just thinking about things from my perspective!`
> 
> Then we talked about my EDD, mat leave, what I would like to do in way of my current position etc etc and he was really supportive :) Funny thing I joked to DH last night that his reaction was worthy of an oscar :rofl: and you would have thought I had just told him he was going to be a father again himself :dohh: (he has two little girls both to different ladies both concieved on one night stands!) Makes me wonder what his reaction actually was when he was told he was going to be a father!

lmao at his reaction:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha your boss sounds full of character lol. I am glad he was supportive though. I am in limbo at the moment. I keep having cramps, but very very light ones and then they disappear. This has been occuring for 3 days now but no AF. I should have got it either yesterday or today. My boobs are so sore that I am in pain walking downstairs. If af isn't here tomorrow I will test on Tuesday but I am scared to death of getting :bfn:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg sorry for this lol but fir the first time ever i now know what creamy cm feels like :haha: just had a fiddle down below to see if it was still ewcm like and its now like hand lotion


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> haha your boss sounds full of character lol. I am glad he was supportive though. I am in limbo at the moment. I keep having cramps, but very very light ones and then they disappear. This has been occuring for 3 days now but no AF. I should have got it either yesterday or today. My boobs are so sore that I am in pain walking downstairs. If af isn't here tomorrow I will test on Tuesday but I am scared to death of getting :bfn:

im still v hopefull and think ur gonna get ur bfp hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am hopeful for you both ladies :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I am hopeful for you both ladies :)

cant believe ur 10 weeks already!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I do miss the fruit ticker lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies. 

Didn't get to BD last night, too tired, DTD this morning, hoping we've caught eggy. Had lots of like, slippery (not quite EWCM though?) yesterday so thinking I'm only just OVing or have yet to OV, it's CD 13 and I never go past CD14.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no af for me but tons of creamy cm agaain ahvent even ot cramps now:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben wants me to get a test today but i cant rememebr when we last dtd lol how bad is that id be between a 8 and 12 weeks whats the chnace of not knowing then?


----------



## faerieprozac

get a test get a test get a test!

didn't you say your mum never got a pos until like 12weeks anyway?!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> get a test get a test get a test!
> 
> didn't you say your mum never got a pos until like 12weeks anyway?!

yeh she never did will buy a cheepy one today from poundland then not wasting money lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn hopefully af is riund the corner


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Everyone - I'm new to this thread but would love to have a reading - where / how do i go about getting one?? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!

Hope you all get your BFP's soon!!

Claire x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya, :witch: got me at 6.00 am this morning. I have decided to ditch my opks and cbfm this cycle and not monitor anything. I have even got rid of my ticker so I have no idea what day it is and I don't care. I just want to have a break and :sex: when I want to and not feel any pressure.


----------



## faerieprozac

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hiya, :witch: got me at 6.00 am this morning. I have decided to ditch my opks and cbfm this cycle and not monitor anything. I have even got rid of my ticker so I have no idea what day it is and I don't care. I just want to have a break and :sex: when I want to and not feel any pressure.

I've still got my ticket, cause I like to know where I am, lol, but i've not opked or temped this cycle, I'm a little calmer, we've only managed to BD twice, but it's cool. 

Sorry AF hit you hunny xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Thanks. I can never cry though but inside I'm dying a little bit more every month.

So we are both on a cycle this month where we think f..k it! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: i have to do the oppasit of you guys next cycke i have to opk and temp blah


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've never temped hmmmmm. Is it annoying? I always got put off about it cos I wake different times so I always thought it would get annoying.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I've never temped hmmmmm. Is it annoying? I always got put off about it cos I wake different times so I always thought it would get annoying.

we have done it one cycle and ben just shived it in my mouth when i was still asleep lol the thermometer that is


----------



## WhisperOfHope

but temoing is rerally the only way to know for sure you ahve oved due to the thermal shift


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I've never temped hmmmmm. Is it annoying? I always got put off about it cos I wake different times so I always thought it would get annoying.
> 
> we have done it one cycle and ben just shived it in my mouth when i was still asleep lol the thermometer that isClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That did for a bit sound soooo very wrong haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Progesterone blood test also tells you if you have ovulated x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Progesterone blood test also tells you if you have ovulated x

not for me lol my docs only do them day 21 and i dont usualy ov ina normal cycle till day 22+


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mine did it when I told them to do it. Mine was done on cd25 because back then I wasn't getting my LH Surge until CD17 so the doctor counted 7 days from then and booked me in with the nurse and they just did the test as normal but marked Day 25 Progesterone - due to ov on cd18. I got my results back and it was 32.8 so which meant I have oved. 

You can ask them to do it whenever you get your LH Surge,,,,you just need to count 7 days from that date and book it in. Lots of girls don't ov on cd14 so I'm not sure why your doctors only do a day 21 progesterone...thats bizzare!! They just call it a 21 day pregesterone simply because the average most common cycle is 28 days.

All you have to do is make sure it is 7 days after LH Surge.

All I remember is this.....the nurse did question it and asked if it was day 21 and I told her no. So she said why not...this should be done on day 21 so I corrected her and said,....no this should be done 7 days after LH Surge and that is why this is day 25 for me because I didn't get my LH Surge until day 17 and I have to have the test 7 days from there. Well her face was very confused and I couldn't help thinking...:saywhat: YOUR A NURSE AREN'T YOU SUPPOSED TO KNOW THIS....WHY AM I HAVING TO EXPLAIN THIS TO YOU!!!! jEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ lol

It really freaks me out and concerns me that we have to explain things like this to the medical profession!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mine did it when I told them to do it. Mine was done on cd25 because back then I wasn't getting my LH Surge until CD17 so the doctor counted 7 days from then and booked me in with the nurse and they just did the test as normal but marked Day 25 Progesterone - due to ov on cd18. I got my results back and it was 32.8 so which meant I have oved.
> 
> You can ask them to do it whenever you get your LH Surge,,,,you just need to count 7 days from that date and book it in. Lots of girls don't ov on cd14 so I'm not sure why your doctors only do a day 21 progesterone...thats bizzare!! They just call it a 21 day pregesterone simply because the average most common cycle is 28 days.
> 
> All you have to do is make sure it is 7 days after LH Surge.
> 
> All I remember is this.....the nurse did question it and asked if it was day 21 and I told her no. So she said why not...this should be done on day 21 so I corrected her and said,....no this should be done 7 days after LH Surge and that is why this is day 25 for me because I didn't get my LH Surge until day 17 and I have to have the test 7 days from there. Well her face was very confused and I couldn't help thinking...:saywhat: YOUR A NURSE AREN'T YOU SUPPOSED TO KNOW THIS....WHY AM I HAVING TO EXPLAIN THIS TO YOU!!!! jEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ lol
> 
> It really freaks me out and concerns me that we have to explain things like this to the medical profession!!!!

well just tried to get an apointment witht he doc for both my cycle and also to get passport photos signed no apts till next week and i need it by monday plus they want 20 quid just to sign one bloody photgraph


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> well just tried to get an apointment witht he doc for both my cycle and also to get passport photos signed no apts till next week and i need it by monday plus they want 20 quid just to sign one bloody photgraph


Omg, Doctors do anything to get more money now! Thats disgusting :( Does it have to be doctor who signs it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> well just tried to get an apointment witht he doc for both my cycle and also to get passport photos signed no apts till next week and i need it by monday plus they want 20 quid just to sign one bloody photgraph
> 
> 
> Omg, Doctors do anything to get more money now! Thats disgusting :( Does it have to be doctor who signs it?Click to expand...

only other person who i know who could yeh but gonna risk going without they said its only if i have really chnaged in appearance since my last passport and as im going to the office anyway they should be able to see its me :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Why do people have to be so unavailable and so complicated. We are not!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have awful af type pains today ahve goten worse as day has gone on and now cant sleep really not sure what to make opf it as have ewcm like stuff:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> i have awful af type pains today ahve goten worse as day has gone on and now cant sleep really not sure what to make opf it as have ewcm like stuff:shrug:

Maybe it is Ovulation pain??? :thumbup:

Morning my lovelies!!!!! xxx:flower::hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Afternoon lovelies, feeling a bit poo today. :(

When I get my bus after work there is always the same lady there with her daughter, and she's about 5 months pregnant now, and I saw her smoking. 

Last week I counted 5 woman smoking. I don't understand it.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

They're bloody stupid I say! Hi Faer.....:hi: hows you tonight hun? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies im getting really nervouse got job interview tomoz cant decide what to wear thinking of going town in the morning and getting this just cant decide on the colour gonna wear it with leggins
 



Attached Files:







erez.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2









erez1.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## faerieprozac

I always go for black :D thats lush though

missy i'm okay have an awful cold


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I always go for black :D thats lush though
> 
> missy i'm okay have an awful cold

gonna go up and try it on in the morning it may not even suit me but i really like it lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Which shop is that from? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Which shop is that from? x

new look hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh nice...I love em!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh nice...I love em!

i do too but wondering if it will fit me or make me look fat:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thats why I get black, I find it more flattering no matter what kind of figure you've got :D 

good night ladies i'm shattered xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I like black too but I always think about dog hairs lol... Yes its Bedfordshire for me too girls....NIGHTY NIGHT! or Nos Da as they say in Wales or Hailega Nacht as they say in Germany or is that Holy Night hmmmmm. Oh well. Night anyway hehe.:flower::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I like black too but I always think about dog hairs lol... Yes its Bedfordshire for me too girls....NIGHTY NIGHT! or Nos Da as they say in Wales or Hailega Nacht as they say in Germany or is that Holy Night hmmmmm. Oh well. Night anyway hehe.:flower::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

its cats hairs thats my prob lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> evening ladies im getting really nervouse got job interview tomoz cant decide what to wear thinking of going town in the morning and getting this just cant decide on the colour gonna wear it with leggins

Lindsey I love the black one hun...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Afternoon lovelies, feeling a bit poo today. :(
> 
> When I get my bus after work there is always the same lady there with her daughter, and she's about 5 months pregnant now, and I saw her smoking.
> 
> Last week I counted 5 woman smoking. I don't understand it.

I know it really bothers me to see women smoking while their pregnant...:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

They may as well give the baby a cigarette once it's born! It's terrible. I don't smoke but even if I did I would give in to TTC or if I found out I was pregnant x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

a friend of mine well havent seen her since my wedding but she did coke when pregnant with her son, and then last year smoked fags and weed while pregnant with baby kiara:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thats nasty! Did she have any complications? Were the babies ok? x


----------



## faerieprozac

I was a social smoker, but I've stopped that now. If you can't be bothered to quit smoking during pregnancy, don't get pregnant!! I understand it's a habbit but like said previously, may as well just give your baby a fag when they are born!! But I do understand it's hard, I just thik if you want a baby so much then you'd give it up? just for nine months!! Completely rages me lol. 

Ladies I had the most wonderful dream, I'd had a baby Boy and my dad was picking me up from the hospital and I was holding him in the car but then my alarm woke me up :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Awww that so cute! hehe

I had a similar dream about a baby girl and I keep seeing her almond shapes eyes...they were blue.

Baby dreams are lovely aren't they!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

Well I am back after a little break b/c we have all being :sick: esp DS and DH :(

MissyMoo hon I love the F**k it plan :thumbup: it worked for us :)

Faerie hon sorry to hear you have had a cold too and hoping you have caught that eggy :kiss:

Linds hon so sorry to hear the :witch: still hasnt landed :( sending you lots of goodluck for your interview and I would go with the black dress I agree with faerie black has a slimming effect :)

frogger hon how are you? how are things going?

Smoking in pregnancy irks me too :growlmad: we took DS to the hospital last month and his clinic is in the same corridor as the antenatal and labour suites and uses the same entrance. We were waiting for the taxi after his app and this lady who was heavily pregnant waddles past lighting up a ciggy....it really infuriates me and of all places outside the door near the antenatal clinic some women have no shame!


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies <3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all how are you ladies? im off out to my bessys soon doesnt look like they moving to scotland now:happydance: gonna have a chinky chowmain and a good old natter


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Evening Lindsey and Faer - I'm having a night in with a a tescos indian takeaway and cuddling my doggies. What more could a girl want!! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Evening Lindsey and Faer - I'm having a night in with a a tescos indian takeaway and cuddling my doggies. What more could a girl want!! haha

i just got in from my mates and lushay bless her was so so hyper would not leave me alone kept tiptoeing over to steal my prawn crakers lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies, I will be away this weekend, hope you're all well and chat sunday night xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well no af for me yet again and have ewcm once again im going to london monday but tuesday im getting on the phone and getting me an apointment with my doc:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi faer have a nice weekend see you when you get back babes!

Hi Lindsey yes get on the phone and get some results...go girl go!! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi faer have a nice weekend see you when you get back babes!
> 
> Hi Lindsey yes get on the phone and get some results...go girl go!! x

going to demand clomid they cant say this is stress i been reading online and all signs point to pcos


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Don't take no for an answer! Be STRONG!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Don't take no for an answer! Be STRONG!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

oh im not im going to MY doctor hes known me since i was 7 and im going to tell him everything only problem is i havent any charts could show him some from last few cycles maybe where they were dodgy :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Don't worry about charts Lindsey....I wouldn't. Just get help. xxx

I've never charted. I could do and I even have the stuff to do it but I never have bothered. lol 

My doctor never even asked me about charting.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Don't worry about charts Lindsey....I wouldn't. Just get help. xxx
> 
> I've never charted. I could do and I even have the stuff to do it but I never have bothered. lol
> 
> My doctor never even asked me about charting.

wish i had docs like that! mine arent willing to help me without any proof i just want this cycle overe with and on to the next


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How come you are going to Germany Linds? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How come you are going to Germany Linds? x

its where ben is from so are going to visit his mum for her birthday going again at christmass too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow nice. Do you think you would ever move over there?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh wow nice. Do you think you would ever move over there?

nahhhhh i cant understand a word of german really lol should be fun for a week hey:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I went over there once to look at a horse. Just for the day. lol. Didn't buy it


----------



## frogger3240

https://i910.photobucket.com/albums/ac303/aisling-09/cute%20pics/Hi.gif

Hi Ladies, how are you all doing today?....so how was your weekend?...well I'm home out of work again due to my neck & spine hurting bad:cry: I go to the orthopeditic doctor tomorrow to see what they say about surgery but I'm home today not feeling well so I will be checking in here to see how you all are doing....I will try my best to get the first page updated soon:coffee: just bare with me please and if any new updates please let me know...thanks ladies...have a great one...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there frogger sorry you're not well and you must be in real pain. Don't feel pressured into getting the front page done. I had to stop doing mine remember. It all just got too much and I work from home! lol xxx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi there frogger sorry you're not well and you must be in real pain. Don't feel pressured into getting the front page done. I had to stop doing mine remember. It all just got too much and I work from home! lol xxx

thanks hun...so what do you do from home with work?..I wish I could work from home...its raining here today what is your weather like there Missy?


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies,

I hope you girls dont mind me dropping in like this, but ive been following your thread for some time. I had readings done by STAR, GAIL, AND ELAINE, there all predicted OCT 2010. Its only Gail who said SEPT - OCT, and 2 days ago, when i was only 10 dpo, i get my BFP:happydance::happydance:.

I just wanted to share my experience with you as i know your looking close at prediction. I like to wish you all alot of luck and success in getting those BFP.:kiss::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Congrats tigger

hey ladies i'm hoooome. OH has put the heating on so i'm all toasty. I'm around 7dpo (technically anywhere between 8dpo and 6 dpo). i have horrible heartburn, but telling myself toooo early. 

I am testing on sat, it'll be bteween 12dpo and 10 dpo, mainly because I am going out with work colleagues and if I have been successful this month, I don't want to taint it with alcohol!! I'll use a SD test, if it's negative, I'll know I'm out. 

Would love for one of my readings to come true so they haven't all been a waste of money :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Keeping my fxed for you faerie hon :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies


----------



## NandO1

had predictions from psychic star gail and jenny all sept conceive, bfp oct - cheated got bfp sept:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey linds hon how are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: hey linds hon how are you?

confused and fed up lol i think maybe just maybe yesterday was the real deal ov wise had the worst pain ever had me doubled over and was drenched down below in ewcm and hardly anything today. how are you abd the bubba ?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope its ov at long last hon :hugs: sounds painful so hopefully was all for a reason!

We are doing well....constipation and :sick:ness right now so my tummy is not happy but looking forward to my 1st scan next tuesday :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I hope its ov at long last hon :hugs: sounds painful so hopefully was all for a reason!
> 
> We are doing well....constipation and :sick:ness right now so my tummy is not happy but looking forward to my 1st scan next tuesday :)

i was ment to ring docs this morn but slept in was so tired after yesterday ive said it b4 and im saying it again i HATE LONDON lol gonna try ring docs in morn and get an apointment and not leaving the office until i get a referal to oxford


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

love the fighting talk hon :dance:


----------



## faerieprozac

How much is psychic star again....? Haha... pay day... must... not .... be ... tempted...


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh and also, horrible horrible heartburn today, starting to notice it every month after OV though :(

Linds I hope it was OV hun. Madly, bet you're dead excited about scans :D 

NandO1... CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

how accuate are gails readings? twins argh lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babyhopes2010 said:


> how accuate are gails readings? twins argh lol

 with me not at all lol but i know shes been right for alot of others


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gail was spot on for me hon....she predicted july/august! I got my :bfp: in july but unfortunately had a m/c :cry: however we concieved again the following cycle and are currently near ending 1st tri :) She predicts a girl though and all my other predictions have been a boy so regards sex we will have to see if she is correct or not :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww cool
she said baby girl b4 xmas and twin boys oct 2013 and that i wont know until im far gone....well ill be bloody checking me thinks haha


----------



## faerieprozac

She was wrong for me :(

Ladies I've had my results from my bloods, everything is fine. My OH had his results just over the phone from the same docotr, and she confirms everything is fine and she can't see no reason why we won't conceive. She's sending us all the paper work to get done so we can be referred to a SF... I can't believe how helpful she has been with us, because I read everyday different ladies struggling to get help from doctors, I feel well lucky. 

I'm much calmer now, knowing that OH is fine, I was so worried that all his smoking would have affected him! 

So... Psychic star... should I or shouldn't I ladies??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> She was wrong for me :(
> 
> Ladies I've had my results from my bloods, everything is fine. My OH had his results just over the phone from the same docotr, and she confirms everything is fine and she can't see no reason why we won't conceive. She's sending us all the paper work to get done so we can be referred to a SF... I can't believe how helpful she has been with us, because I read everyday different ladies struggling to get help from doctors, I feel well lucky.
> 
> I'm much calmer now, knowing that OH is fine, I was so worried that all his smoking would have affected him!
> 
> So... Psychic star... should I or shouldn't I ladies??

do!:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

How much was she?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> How much was she?

ohh now ur askin lol the one i got was a sopecial deal 7.99
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pregnancy-Co...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item19bdfcc0b1


----------



## faerieprozac

Ommmmg ladies, ok, this is the last one I SWEAR!!! hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ommmmg ladies, ok, this is the last one I SWEAR!!! hahaha

lmao im holding onto hope of hers being right for me


----------



## faerieprozac

Can't believe I just did that hahaha... I should not be allowed to be paid!!

I hope she says something wonderful


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Can't believe I just did that hahaha... I should not be allowed to be paid!!
> 
> I hope she says something wonderful

she did for me lol and she kinda got the date right she did say if wasnt connected with my cycke then its somethign significant and thats the day i got my interview


----------



## faerieprozac

do I contact her through ebay with my details??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> do I contact her through ebay with my details??

yeh i think thats what i did i honsetly cant remember:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok, details sent... Lol... Goddamit!! I need to refrain. 

Heard anything from your interview?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ok, details sent... Lol... Goddamit!! I need to refrain.
> 
> Heard anything from your interview?

nopes nothing yet:(


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek, well fingers crossed ladie. I'm off now, it's soooo cold. :( xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news faerie that your dr has been so helpful :) and of course for OH`s cool :spermy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well
i think i may be around 2- 3 dpo today only think but more sure then i have ever been this cycle lol nope ignore that check out the ticker ladies:D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: dpo at last hon.....come on :bfp: :dance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: dpo at last hon.....come on :bfp: :dance:

not just dpo cd2:happydance: so painfull been laying whingin all day lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I GUESS THE :witch: LANDED THEN......:wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG I GUESS THE :witch: LANDED THEN......:wohoo:

yep yesterday started really light that i thought maybe was a anovulatory bleed but after today no chance lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont think I have ever been so pleased about the :witch: landing for you hon :kiss: does the start of your cycle fall into line with any of your readings :dance: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I am so excited!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont think I have ever been so pleased about the :witch: landing for you hon :kiss: does the start of your cycle fall into line with any of your readings :dance: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I am so excited!

i know me neither! even tho its so painfull im still happy lol dont feel broken anymore nope next prediction is for late december:dohh: just going to try dtd as much as we can and hope we catch the eggy or two:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

LINDS!!! Yeeessss!! I am so happy for you!! Hahaha. Tell her to stay away from me this week lol. 

I was SOOOO temped to buy tests today, but refrained. I'm buying some tomorrow to use saturday morning. 

I ACHE all over, but I think it may be because it's been so cold? So... as usually, Symptom Spotting!!

I have always suffered from acne, but the past two years or so it has calmed down and I now use Duac (a topical lotion - it doesn't affect ttc). The last few days, I have a horrible outbreak on my chin, lots of little ones!! I feel hideous, but a little positive about it? Like I said, this never happens anymore, I mean during my teens it was horrible, but it's been fine until now, and I always used to get big cysts on my chin. Maybe I'm just more hormonal this month?

Heartburn/Acid, for the past week, mainly in the afternoon - but I've noticed this for a few months after Ov. 

Veiny boobs - but again, this is regular after OV now. 

Back ache/Muscle cramps - But I'm blaming this on the cold!

Addiction to Gregs cheese and onion pastys... ladies, I HATE onions... lol

I KNOW it's not my month, so I've given everything except the cheese and onion pastys a reason! Oh and TMI, but my urine smells really strong?! Even when I've dranked loads and recently been.... And It's been frequent, but mainly in the mornings? Weird. 

I want the weekend to be over with... So I either have AF or a BFP on monday... I hate the waiting part, these last few days are always the worst. Sorry for the essay girls!


----------



## faerieprozac

OH... and also, in my dream, I went to the toilet, and bled really lightly, and dark brown/pink and kept telling OH "Omg, implantation bleed!!" Over and over again... Hahaha


Am waiting for my reading from Star... how long does she take?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> OH... and also, in my dream, I went to the toilet, and bled really lightly, and dark brown/pink and kept telling OH "Omg, implantation bleed!!" Over and over again... Hahaha
> 
> 
> Am waiting for my reading from Star... how long does she take?

it took a ew days for mine but trust me its worth that wait


----------



## faerieprozac

It's been two days and I'm soooo excited for it... lol. Need some PMA.. Will DIE if she says this cycle but I know she won't lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds!! Does this mean you can go soctors and they can do tests on you now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds!! Does this mean you can go soctors and they can do tests on you now?

it does but they days i need the tests im away in germany :dohh: so going to continue withmy macca until next cycle then get to the quacks


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh. Bet you're dead excited bout Germany. Gosh you must be feeling relieved!! Sorry it wasn't a BFP but I'm so happy AF FINALLY showed her wicked face


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahhh. Bet you're dead excited bout Germany. Gosh you must be feeling relieved!! Sorry it wasn't a BFP but I'm so happy AF FINALLY showed her wicked face

im nervouse about germany lol hardly speak any german , petrafied of flying and have to be at the airport at 5AM what means we ahve to get the coach at 3AM!!! THAT TIME SHOULD BE BANNED!:ban:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hahaha, awww. Are you still gonna try and see docs out there?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hahaha, awww. Are you still gonna try and see docs out there?

Not anymore no im going to try a cycle on my own first as wont be able to get an apointment such shirt notice. i LOVE this macca im on im sure as hell i wouldnt be bleeding if it wasnt for that stuff lol


----------



## faerieprozac

OMG ... I haven;t even finished reading stars reading yet I had to post this!!!


"I do feel that
you are a happy positive lady but as the months have passed I feel that you
had started to lose some of your sparkle but I do connect with this being
past as* I feel that the month of September brought you some positivity and I
do feel that this may be connected to tests and treatments that you may have
been taking , I do honestly feel that any medical tests will show that there
is no underlying problem with you conceiving*"

NO WAY... I love her alread!! She could never have known that!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> OMG ... I haven;t even finished reading stars reading yet I had to post this!!!
> 
> 
> "I do feel that
> you are a happy positive lady but as the months have passed I feel that you
> had started to lose some of your sparkle but I do connect with this being
> past as* I feel that the month of September brought you some positivity and I
> do feel that this may be connected to tests and treatments that you may have
> been taking , I do honestly feel that any medical tests will show that there
> is no underlying problem with you conceiving*"
> 
> NO WAY... I love her alread!! She could never have known that!!!

told you you would love her!:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

I am shocked!! What a lovely reading, gave me that PMA I needed!

She says; "I would love to say that I see strongly a conception this month but I am going to say November 27th 2010 for positive results that are shown to me around you"

Maybe I'm going to conceive this month, but maybe it'll be a chem and thats why End of November is more likely?? I'M going to work out my dates now!! Ladies, this is a wonderful reading!

Well, maybe I have *conceived* this month?? But it's a chem?? ... Omg... gonna check dates. I was actually getting tingles reading it!

Oh and she sees a dark haired little boy head full of hair... all my brothers (6 of them!) were born with head full of dark hair, it's quite a family thing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Amazing reading faerie :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I am shocked!! What a lovely reading, gave me that PMA I needed!
> 
> She says; "I would love to say that I see strongly a conception this month but I am going to say November 27th 2010 for positive results that are shown to me around you"
> 
> Maybe I'm going to conceive this month, but maybe it'll be a chem and thats why End of November is more likely?? I'M going to work out my dates now!! Ladies, this is a wonderful reading!a
> Well, maybe I have *conceived* this month?? But it's a chem?? ... Omg... gonna check dates. I was actually getting tingles reading it!
> 
> Oh and she sees a dark haired little boy head full of hair... all my brothers (6 of them!) were born with head full of dark hair, it's quite a family thing!

 awwwww yay :hugs: ive just emailed her back wondering why i only got late december when everyone else is getting specific dates


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok SO, this AF is due around the 5th, my next AF is due around halloween, and then my next one is due around November 27th!!!! No way!! I gave her no dates, I didn't tell her how long we'd been trying or anything about tests!! :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: I hope she is right for both of you ladies :) it was too late for me to get a reading from her but I feel she would have no doubt been correct too :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think maybe nobody knows when il get mine as nobody gives me a proper date where as others get specific dates


----------



## faerieprozac

Maybe you won't find out straight away hun.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Maybe you won't find out straight away hun.

yeh maybe she said late dec conception


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeek just mailed her and got a reply back 

Hi Lindsey , thats great news about the new cycle started , we knew it would , and how did your interview go ? I did see a date but wasnt sure if I should give it you and put any pressure on your date , but I will pass it on lol its Christmas day !!! 25th December , so merry Christmas xxx could I just ask when you say everyone else has had a date do you mean friends that you know , if so thanks for passing my details on xx hope all goes well x Star x


----------



## faerieprozac

Christmas day for conception or for BFP? Thats AWESOME!!! Haha :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Christmas day for conception or for BFP? Thats AWESOME!!! Haha :D

im guessing conception as she said in the first mail late dec conception


----------



## faerieprozac

Thats wicked!! You're going to have an amazing xmas!! Lots of BDing missy!! Hahaha :D

I've just had a reply from her, I asked her what she meant by she strongly sees a conception this month, but a positive in november, she said she's not sure! But she's lovely, this was a brilliant idea, lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Thats wicked!! You're going to have an amazing xmas!! Lots of BDing missy!! Hahaha :D
> 
> I've just had a reply from her, I asked her what she meant by she strongly sees a conception this month, but a positive in november, she said she's not sure! But she's lovely, this was a brilliant idea, lol.

she picked up on all my early mc i never said a word to her about them


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm just shocked at what she said about tests and results in september and how positive i'd feel about them. i'm buying two tests tomorrow and i know i'm gonna end up taking one before work now!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm just shocked at what she said about tests and results in september and how positive i'd feel about them. i'm buying two tests tomorrow and i know i'm gonna end up taking one before work now!! lol

lol i feel more positive with star then any oth the others


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls mind if I join??

Jenny Renny predicted a BFP for me for Aug 2010 and also one for Sept 2010

I had a BFP in Aug and it resulted in early miscarriage :cry:

I then got another reading still predicting a BFP for Sept but I just came off AF which lasted 8 DAYS!!!!

So I am now waiting for OV.

Not sure whether to get another reading or not. What does Serendipity and Cheri cost??

GL!!! :dust:


----------



## faerieprozac

I can't remember serendipitys cost, and my cheri was (but i waited for three months!!). Psychic star is my new favourite, she was spot on, I had tingles reading what she said, she couldn't have possibly known!

Sorry about your early miscarriage, Jenny got mine right in May but that was a miscarriage.


----------



## CJSG1977

How do I get a reading from Psychic Star??

And thanks hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CJSG1977 said:


> How do I get a reading from Psychic Star??
> 
> And thanks hun

on here hun i defo recomend her too
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pregnancy-Co...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item19bdfcc0b1


----------



## faerieprozac

GUTTED... I have been at work all afternoon, held my pee in so the test wouldn't be diluted, rush home, after sitting on the bus for 45 mins, do the test and the control line hasn't shown up!!!

There is the hint of a line on the test line, but now I can't take it seriously cause the test is faulty... Will have to wait until tomorrow 

:( :( :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> GUTTED... I have been at work all afternoon, held my pee in so the test wouldn't be diluted, rush home, after sitting on the bus for 45 mins, do the test and the control line hasn't shown up!!!
> 
> There is the hint of a line on the test line, but now I can't take it seriously cause the test is faulty... Will have to wait until tomorrow
> 
> :( :( :(

:hugs: hun ive been to tesco and me some soy to take from today to day 7


----------



## faerieprozac

What does soy do?


----------



## frogger3240

howdy ladies how are you all doing???


----------



## babyhopes2010

grumpy :( haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> What does soy do?

it aids ov hun similar to clomid but natural i dont like it lol gave me a well rough night


----------



## faerieprozac

Ladies, that dodgey test from last night, I just checked it, the control line has appeared and there is a faint line in the test ... 

But it was so dodgey? It might be an evap, but when I hold it close, I can't see it, I can only see it when I hold it at arms length, I can't tell if there is colour :(


----------



## soph77

Hi ladies, just thought I would drop in and let you know that ALL of my predictions have now officially been wrong :(
I really hope more bfps come your ways :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ladies I got two faints today!! Very faint, but definetly pink!! And they came up before 10 mins, so not evaps. Camera is having trouble picking them up though :(

Little worried but excited all the same, psychic star said she strongly saw a conception this month, but i'll get a definite positive november 27th, leading to think one of two things; this is going to be a chem, or B) maybe the november 27th will be my first scan?? Would that be about twelve weeks? If I'm four weeks now? 

Anyway, I'll be retesting in the morn, and retesting monday morn, if no AF monday, i'll call the docs. I hope this is it, I hope these aren't faulty tests and I hope my bean sticks!! Wish me luck girls


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Ladies I got two faints today!! Very faint, but definetly pink!! And they came up before 10 mins, so not evaps. Camera is having trouble picking them up though :(
> 
> Little worried but excited all the same, psychic star said she strongly saw a conception this month, but i'll get a definite positive november 27th, leading to think one of two things; this is going to be a chem, or B) maybe the november 27th will be my first scan?? Would that be about twelve weeks? If I'm four weeks now?
> 
> Anyway, I'll be retesting in the morn, and retesting monday morn, if no AF monday, i'll call the docs. I hope this is it, I hope these aren't faulty tests and I hope my bean sticks!! Wish me luck girls

hun thats awesome that you got 2 faint lines....woohooo!!! congratulations do you have pics Iwould love to see them???....:happydance::happydance: who predicted this month for you hun>??


----------



## frogger3240

Lindsey hun I'm sooo happy that af finally showed her ugly face now to a fresh new cycle to ttc ....so happy for ya...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

soph77 said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would drop in and let you know that ALL of my predictions have now officially been wrong :(
> I really hope more bfps come your ways :hugs:

Hi hun sorry that all of your perdictions have been wrong have you emailed the psychics back to ask them if they see something new for you...I know that its free will hun things can alter what happens in one's future but if a psychic sees a conception then there will be one but it might not fall into the month that they picked first for ya...


----------



## frogger3240

babyhopes2010 said:


> grumpy :( haha

sorry hun that your grumpy have been feeling that way myself here lately hope it gets better for ya...:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

frogger3240 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> grumpy :( haha
> 
> sorry hun that your grumpy have been feeling that way myself here lately hope it gets better for ya...:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun.....i get my grumpy days.......dh is not being such a darling husband grrrr


----------



## frogger3240

babyhopes2010 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> grumpy :( haha
> 
> sorry hun that your grumpy have been feeling that way myself here lately hope it gets better for ya...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.....i get my grumpy days.......dh is not being such a darling husband grrrrClick to expand...

girl I know how that goes....hope it gets better for ya...:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

hey frogger, psychic star said she strongly saw a conception this month (from an email end of sept) but i'd get a definite positive in november (bit worried) lol, Ruby said Oct/November and serendipity said Autumn, most like sept. 

you can't really see them on pics, but i've inverted two pics and you can see the line. they are there in person trust me 

I'm retesting in the morn, OH won't accept it until I'm officially late cause he doesn't wanna get excited and then upset again like last time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5296[2].jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5300.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## faerieprozac

That pic is from the last one I took at 7pm! I'm 12dpo :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey frogger, psychic star said she strongly saw a conception this month (from an email end of sept) but i'd get a definite positive in november (bit worried) lol, Ruby said Oct/November and serendipity said Autumn, most like sept.
> 
> you can't really see them on pics, but i've inverted two pics and you can see the line. they are there in person trust me
> 
> I'm retesting in the morn, OH won't accept it until I'm officially late cause he doesn't wanna get excited and then upset again like last time.

id say thats a defo prego stripe:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds, I love pyschic star! She has been SPOT on!! I so hope she's right for you hunny!!


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> hey frogger, psychic star said she strongly saw a conception this month (from an email end of sept) but i'd get a definite positive in november (bit worried) lol, Ruby said Oct/November and serendipity said Autumn, most like sept.
> 
> you can't really see them on pics, but i've inverted two pics and you can see the line. they are there in person trust me
> 
> I'm retesting in the morn, OH won't accept it until I'm officially late cause he doesn't wanna get excited and then upset again like last time.

I can see the faint line hun its there...thats a BFP....woohoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds, I love pyschic star! She has been SPOT on!! I so hope she's right for you hunny!!

me tooo and secrectly hoping dec 25th is bfp date not conception lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> hey frogger, psychic star said she strongly saw a conception this month (from an email end of sept) but i'd get a definite positive in november (bit worried) lol, Ruby said Oct/November and serendipity said Autumn, most like sept.
> 
> you can't really see them on pics, but i've inverted two pics and you can see the line. they are there in person trust me
> 
> I'm retesting in the morn, OH won't accept it until I'm officially late cause he doesn't wanna get excited and then upset again like last time.
> 
> id say thats a defo prego stripe:happydance:Click to expand...

agreed with Lindsey 100%:happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thanks girls!! I'll be more confident tomorrow morning if it comes out darker/the same... 

Omg, if it is negative tomorrow i'll be so heart broken!! I wanna add a ticker but I don't wanna be getting too into it lol


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Thanks girls!! I'll be more confident tomorrow morning if it comes out darker/the same...
> 
> Omg, if it is negative tomorrow i'll be so heart broken!! I wanna add a ticker but I don't wanna be getting too into it lol

hun its going to show a :bfp: again in the morning ....soooo happy for you girl.....:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

That is ABSOLUTELY a BFP by my book. Its hard to see pics with my dongle. But that is soooo easy to see. FX for a darker test tomorrow hunni!!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

I took a test at 6am this morning, but I must be doing something wrong!! Lol... it's invalid again, no line on control line!! Goddamit!! I'm going to pee in a cup tomorrow, seems a safer option! 

AF due tomorrow, had stomach pains but they weren't cramps, more like pinching? Will keep you updated :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I took a test at 6am this morning, but I must be doing something wrong!! Lol... it's invalid again, no line on control line!! Goddamit!! I'm going to pee in a cup tomorrow, seems a safer option!
> 
> AF due tomorrow, had stomach pains but they weren't cramps, more like pinching? Will keep you updated :D

fingers crossed hunni alough what ever the result it means star hgas pciked up well with you hoping for the good kind of result tho:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: I would def say :bfp: too faerie hon.....congrats :kiss:

Did you test again

Linds hon a xmas day :bfp: would be ssssssssssssoooooooooooooo amazing :)

:wave: frogger how are you hon?


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> I took a test at 6am this morning, but I must be doing something wrong!! Lol... it's invalid again, no line on control line!! Goddamit!! I'm going to pee in a cup tomorrow, seems a safer option!
> 
> AF due tomorrow, had stomach pains but they weren't cramps, more like pinching? Will keep you updated :D

WOOHOO!!! I love your new siggy....congratulations hun I'm soooooo happy for you....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: I would def say :bfp: too faerie hon.....congrats :kiss:
> 
> Did you test again
> 
> Linds hon a xmas day :bfp: would be ssssssssssssoooooooooooooo amazing :)
> 
> :wave: frogger how are you hon?

hey Hun,
I'm doing ok still having to take alot of pain meds for my neck & spine and left arm but hoping that after I get the 2nd injection on oct 13 it will all get better and I will not have to have surgery so please keep me in your prayers that the injections will work for me and not have to have surgery...:hugs: how are you feeling?..how is the pregnancy coming along hun I'm sooo happy for you....


----------



## frogger3240

Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: I would def say :bfp: too faerie hon.....congrats :kiss:
> 
> Did you test again
> 
> Linds hon a xmas day :bfp: would be ssssssssssssoooooooooooooo amazing :)
> 
> :wave: frogger how are you hon?
> 
> hey Hun,
> I'm doing ok still having to take alot of pain meds for my neck & spine and left arm but hoping that after I get the 2nd injection on oct 13 it will all get better and I will not have to have surgery so please keep me in your prayers that the injections will work for me and not have to have surgery...:hugs: how are you feeling?..how is the pregnancy coming along hun I'm sooo happy for you....Click to expand...

:hugs: so sorry you are still having pribs with your neck and spine and of course I will keep you in my prayers :kiss: I am doing ok lots of tiredness and :sick:ness still I was hoping it would pass by now or at least start to as I do feel so drained however I have a feeling its here for the duration :dohh: I have my 1st scan on tuesday and will get my 1st peak at beanie baby :wohoo: I am a little anxious, nervous but also excited :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Frogger I noticed your halloween ticker :) I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE halloween I think I should be american because of my craziness for the celebration. I go all out and decor our house and the garden for the neighbourhood children.....Oliver loves to answer the door and gives out the choc and sweets :) I cant wait for this halloween :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....

im mdoing ok super sore boobs from the soy tho lol and all in all not too bad symptoms more dry mouth then anythung


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: I would def say :bfp: too faerie hon.....congrats :kiss:
> 
> Did you test again
> 
> Linds hon a xmas day :bfp: would be ssssssssssssoooooooooooooo amazing :)
> 
> :wave: frogger how are you hon?
> 
> hey Hun,
> I'm doing ok still having to take alot of pain meds for my neck & spine and left arm but hoping that after I get the 2nd injection on oct 13 it will all get better and I will not have to have surgery so please keep me in your prayers that the injections will work for me and not have to have surgery...:hugs: how are you feeling?..how is the pregnancy coming along hun I'm sooo happy for you....Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry you are still having pribs with your neck and spine and of course I will keep you in my prayers :kiss: I am doing ok lots of tiredness and :sick:ness still I was hoping it would pass by now or at least start to as I do feel so drained however I have a feeling its here for the duration :dohh: I have my 1st scan on tuesday and will get my 1st peak at beanie baby :wohoo: I am a little anxious, nervous but also excited :)Click to expand...

thanks hun for your well wishes and keeping me in your prayers that means alot to me...:hugs:....yay!! thats awesome about your upcoming scan of your baby I can't wait to see pics....I hope that your sickness will ease up for you hun I'm sure that can be hard sometimes ...sending you lots of hugs your way:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Frogger I noticed your halloween ticker :) I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE halloween I think I should be american because of my craziness for the celebration. I go all out and decor our house and the garden for the neighbourhood children.....Oliver loves to answer the door and gives out the choc and sweets :) I cant wait for this halloween :)

thanks hun I love Halloween to...its fun to decorate for it...:happydance: its on a sunday here this year and last year it was also on sunday but we celebrated it on a saturday night being that it was sunday a holy day I guess


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....
> 
> im mdoing ok super sore boobs from the soy tho lol and all in all not too bad symptoms more dry mouth then anythungClick to expand...

I know about the sorre boobs thing with the soy that can affect them big time are you still taking your temps Lindsey?..its good to take them while taking the soy so you will beable to see your pattern...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....
> 
> im mdoing ok super sore boobs from the soy tho lol and all in all not too bad symptoms more dry mouth then anythungClick to expand...
> 
> I know about the sorre boobs thing with the soy that can affect them big time are you still taking your temps Lindsey?..its good to take them while taking the soy so you will beable to see your pattern...Click to expand...

not temping atm as thermometer has died on us new one will be here by cd 8 im on multi vits, folic acid, macca and soy this cycle and plenty of oranges


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah I was wondering about that one Frogger hon cause its on a sunday here this year too and if bonfire night falls on a sunday its moved to the saturday instead because yeah sunday is an holy day was wondering if same would apply :shrug: may check out the posters locally and see :) cant wait though just love it :dance: I drive DH :loopy: but Oliver loves it as much as me :)

I will post pics of beanie baby as soon as I can after my scan hon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant wait to see pics of beanie baby:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....
> 
> im mdoing ok super sore boobs from the soy tho lol and all in all not too bad symptoms more dry mouth then anythungClick to expand...
> 
> I know about the sorre boobs thing with the soy that can affect them big time are you still taking your temps Lindsey?..its good to take them while taking the soy so you will beable to see your pattern...Click to expand...
> 
> not temping atm as thermometer has died on us new one will be here by cd 8 im on multi vits, folic acid, macca and soy this cycle and plenty of orangesClick to expand...

thats great so glad that you will be tempting to see it all on the chart...thats good that your also taking multi vitamins, folic acid, and the macca how do you feel on that?....what mgs are you taking of the Macca?...and the oranges awesome...so Psychic star says that you will concieve on december 25? if that is amazing and exciting...


----------



## faerieprozac

I just had a mini nose bleed i've never had one ever :D :D :D

And about bonfire night, I celebrate it on the 5th every year... it's my birthday ;) 

Hey ladies, lovely afternoon, went to OH's mums for his sisters birthday, had a lovely dinner, got soaked on the way home, but in a good mood. Tummy hurting a little - fingers crossed the witch doesn't show!


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that one Frogger hon cause its on a sunday here this year too and if bonfire night falls on a sunday its moved to the saturday instead because yeah sunday is an holy day was wondering if same would apply :shrug: may check out the posters locally and see :) cant wait though just love it :dance: I drive DH :loopy: but Oliver loves it as much as me :)
> 
> I will post pics of beanie baby as soon as I can after my scan hon :)

yeah I bet we all will be celebrating the halloween saturday instead of sunday which is perfect for me I would rather it be on a saturday night and not have to worry about my children not getting enough sleep for school the next day...

yay!! thanks and can't wait to see the pics...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....
> 
> im mdoing ok super sore boobs from the soy tho lol and all in all not too bad symptoms more dry mouth then anythungClick to expand...
> 
> I know about the sorre boobs thing with the soy that can affect them big time are you still taking your temps Lindsey?..its good to take them while taking the soy so you will beable to see your pattern...Click to expand...
> 
> not temping atm as thermometer has died on us new one will be here by cd 8 im on multi vits, folic acid, macca and soy this cycle and plenty of orangesClick to expand...
> 
> thats great so glad that you will be tempting to see it all on the chart...thats good that your also taking multi vitamins, folic acid, and the macca how do you feel on that?....what mgs are you taking of the Macca?...and the oranges awesome...so Psychic star says that you will concieve on december 25? if that is amazing and exciting...Click to expand...

the macc ai take 6 500 mg tabs a day give a nice energy boost lol and im sure as hell thats what brought on ov last cycle. yeh she said late decemeber but when i mailed her the other day gave me the actual date:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> I just had a mini nose bleed i've never had one ever :D :D :D
> 
> And about bonfire night, I celebrate it on the 5th every year... it's my birthday ;)
> 
> Hey ladies, lovely afternoon, went to OH's mums for his sisters birthday, had a lovely dinner, got soaked on the way home, but in a good mood. Tummy hurting a little - fingers crossed the witch doesn't show!

hun thats a good sign of your pregnancy the nose bleed...not that you like it but its a positive thing for it...:winkwink:

so the 5th of October is your birthday hun?...

hun keeping my fingers crossed that your going to be ok and the ugly witch will not show her ugly face to you for a VERY long time hun....glad that you had a good time....


----------



## faerieprozac

No, the 5th november!! Bonfire night!! :D 

I used to sing //_remember remember the 5th of november... because it's my birthday!_// to everyone at school when i was little :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> No, the 5th november!! Bonfire night!! :D
> 
> I used to sing //_remember remember the 5th of november... because it's my birthday!_// to everyone at school when i was little :D

i hate bonfire night! ever since a firework nearly hit my sister when i was younger i avoid any displays lol


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> No, the 5th november!! Bonfire night!! :D
> 
> I used to sing //_remember remember the 5th of november... because it's my birthday!_// to everyone at school when i was little :D

you don't have long for your birthday hun....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> No, the 5th november!! Bonfire night!! :D
> 
> I used to sing //_remember remember the 5th of november... because it's my birthday!_// to everyone at school when i was little :D
> 
> i hate bonfire night! ever since a firework nearly hit my sister when i was younger i avoid any displays lolClick to expand...

I would to Lindsey if that had happened to me or anyone in my family to hun....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> No, the 5th november!! Bonfire night!! :D
> 
> I used to sing //_remember remember the 5th of november... because it's my birthday!_// to everyone at school when i was little :D
> 
> i hate bonfire night! ever since a firework nearly hit my sister when i was younger i avoid any displays lolClick to expand...
> 
> I would to Lindsey if that had happened to me or anyone in my family to hun....Click to expand...

 am just a wimp full stop hun lol dont like the sea, dont like fireworks, dont like the london underground, dont like crowds or small spaces lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh, I always STAY INDOORS on fireworks night, HATE HATE HATE being near them, scared of them! My mums best mate had a firework go off in her face, so I get the fear from my mum, but if i'm far away I love it :D 

Only about a month left for my birthday :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Oh, I always STAY INDOORS on fireworks night, HATE HATE HATE being near them, scared of them! My mums best mate had a firework go off in her face, so I get the fear from my mum, but if i'm far away I love it :D
> 
> Only about a month left for my birthday :D

they will all be starting with in the next few weeks no doubt usualy hear them going off in the daytime round here with kids mucking about


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey hun how are you feeling?..I see that you started taking soy....I wish I had taken it this cycle because now i'm on cycle day 33 and I haven't showed ovulation yet and when I take the soy I ovulate....but anyways I'm happy that your taking it....
> 
> im mdoing ok super sore boobs from the soy tho lol and all in all not too bad symptoms more dry mouth then anythungClick to expand...
> 
> I know about the sorre boobs thing with the soy that can affect them big time are you still taking your temps Lindsey?..its good to take them while taking the soy so you will beable to see your pattern...Click to expand...
> 
> not temping atm as thermometer has died on us new one will be here by cd 8 im on multi vits, folic acid, macca and soy this cycle and plenty of orangesClick to expand...
> 
> thats great so glad that you will be tempting to see it all on the chart...thats good that your also taking multi vitamins, folic acid, and the macca how do you feel on that?....what mgs are you taking of the Macca?...and the oranges awesome...so Psychic star says that you will concieve on december 25? if that is amazing and exciting...Click to expand...
> 
> the macc ai take 6 500 mg tabs a day give a nice energy boost lol and im sure as hell thats what brought on ov last cycle. yeh she said late decemeber but when i mailed her the other day gave me the actual date:happydance:Click to expand...

thats great about the macca hun I wanted to take it but it says that if you have any kind of heart problems or take blood pressure meds then I should stay away from it...but I have been having lots of healings done again for reiki, quatumn, theta and a fertility healing and now I had emailed another one of the psychic ladies that perdicted a march 2011 and now she sees it for oct.nov of this year for me and she sees twins boy/girl so I decided to email psychic star and see if she might see any change in my perdiction since I have been having so much healings done so we will see can't wait to see what she tells me...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) faerie hon I had a nosebleed vvvvearly with oliver :thumbup: I agree with frogger its a good sign :dance: 

My birthday is 1st November and Halloween for me has always kicked off the celebrations for my birthday :wohoo: I might try to book the 31st off work as technically I would be working :) I have the 1st booked off already but the extra time to dress the house and garden would be great :) I am thinking of maybe having a halloween party for my 30th birthday which will be 2012 but with 80s music, I am a big 80s music fan :)


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> No, the 5th november!! Bonfire night!! :D
> 
> I used to sing //_remember remember the 5th of november... because it's my birthday!_// to everyone at school when i was little :D
> 
> i hate bonfire night! ever since a firework nearly hit my sister when i was younger i avoid any displays lolClick to expand...
> 
> I would to Lindsey if that had happened to me or anyone in my family to hun....Click to expand...
> 
> am just a wimp full stop hun lol dont like the sea, dont like fireworks, dont like the london underground, dont like crowds or small spaces lolClick to expand...

wow Lindsey I'm the same as you hun I don't like small spaces, crowds and sometimes I get scared about going out on the sea and I can't get close to any kind of fireworks at all


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> :) faerie hon I had a nosebleed vvvvearly with oliver :thumbup: I agree with frogger its a good sign :dance:
> 
> My birthday is 1st November and Halloween for me has always kicked off the celebrations for my birthday :wohoo: I might try to book the 31st off work as technically I would be working :) I have the 1st booked off already but the extra time to dress the house and garden would be great :) I am thinking of maybe having a halloween party for my 30th birthday which will be 2012 but with 80s music, I am a big 80s music fan :)

oh cool your birthday is coming up to....:happydance: yep if I was you I would take it off to from work and just enjoy yourself...:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am guna def try frogger :) its a nightmare to book weekend days off......but I dont mind I will be going on mat leave in approx 6mths :rofl:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Am guna def try frogger :) its a nightmare to book weekend days off......but I dont mind I will be going on mat leave in approx 6mths :rofl:

:happydance: hope you get the time off hun...and wow you dont' really have much longer for your mat leave....thats awesome hun...:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

We're throwing a party for princess and some of our mates kids :d It's a pirate theme :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No frogger hon 6 months is just around the corner :)


----------



## faerieprozac

My test this morning was soooo faint barely there, am thinking this is a chem.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> My test this morning was soooo faint barely there, am thinking this is a chem.

:hugs: hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no faerie hon, I hope not :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

No AF yet, but still took another test about 15 mins ago, barely even a line if there is one, might be imagining it :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> No AF yet, but still took another test about 15 mins ago, barely even a line if there is one, might be imagining it :(

hun i dont wanna sound bad but it may be a chem i took a while to bleed with the ones i had i hope it isnt for you and just dodgy tests:hugs: but remember your reading from star thats whats making me think :hugs: and i feel awful for saying about it:( sorry


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah thats what I'm thinking too. In may when I had my chem, I got my BFP on one day, and the next day I got one faint, then BFN, then the next morning I got AF. 

Plus, she has been so spot on, so at least if this is a chem, i've got enough PMA until end of november... Just hope she is right about a definite pos then.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah thats what I'm thinking too. In may when I had my chem, I got my BFP on one day, and the next day I got one faint, then BFN, then the next morning I got AF.
> 
> Plus, she has been so spot on, so at least if this is a chem, i've got enough PMA until end of november... Just hope she is right about a definite pos then.

:hugs::hugs: she was spot on with this thats for sure if if does turn out a chem


----------



## faerieprozac

Still no AF. Just want to get it over with now!! lol. I've had quite a bit of white/creamish CM today, but the last hour (tmi) I have been really dry. Hopefully this means she is coming. I've also got a few cramps.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Still no AF. Just want to get it over with now!! lol. I've had quite a bit of white/creamish CM today, but the last hour (tmi) I have been really dry. Hopefully this means she is coming. I've also got a few cramps.

it may not hun it could still be a norm preg when was af due?


----------



## faerieprozac

AF was due today. Looking through FF, I've had 1 month where I was 28 days, 2 months where I was 29 days (but one of these was my chemical) and all the rest have been 27 days. Today is CD27. I'm just preparing myself for the worst because of lack of lines today, that way i won't feel as heartbroken! I'm still uncomfortably constipated though :(

I'm well happy at the moment though, the programme on C4 atm, about the titanic anchor, that is my home town <3 Just saw my local pub! Lol... Miss home very much.


----------



## faerieprozac

cramp cramp cramp cramp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> cramp cramp cramp cramp

:hugs: hope it isnt a chem hun and just dodgy tests


----------



## CJSG1977

Faerie :hugs: I hope it was just a dodgy test babe!!!

I'm still contemplating getting a reading. I dont think I could cope if anyone said it was next year or whatever. I want to believe every month that I have a chance. Sounds daft but I'm worried if I convince myself they are right that I will end up making myself not fall pregnant...nuts I know.


----------



## faerieprozac

if you get a readin i would honestly go with psychic star. last week i had my blood test results back and my oh had his sperm analysis results back, both showing were are fine. psychic star said that september was a positive month for me because of test results showing that we have no problem conceiving - i mentioned nothing about this!! she said i would get a definite positive in november, but she strongly saw a conception for september - i definetly had a positive on saturday, so there was a conception in september! i'm just hoping that the positive date she saw in november is my 12 week scan and this isn't a chemical like i've thought all day!

ladies i'm off to sleep now, will update you's in the moro. bet you're getting fed up with me now! xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope so for you too hun!!! She is over £8...so I am thinking about it. With OPK's, preg tests, prog cream, pressed, vitamins and EPO I am spending a lot right now on trying to get pregnant. :haha:

Might wait this month out and see what happens as ov this week and FS in a few weeks. Migh let that take control for now.

Keep us updated hun. I hope you get a good solid BFP VERY soon. x


----------



## faerieprozac

Well ladies, another test this morning, can't tell if there is a faint faint faint line, or if its the antibody strip. I'm just gonna wait for af now, and if she doesn't show by friday I'll test again/call the doctors. I'm a day late now, but I've got nothing to hold onto :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh hon :hugs: I really hope you are having the same prob as I did hon and beanie is just been shy.........sending oodles of :dust:


----------



## faerieprozac

Good luck with your scan hun. Can't wait to hear what you say when you come back!

Well it's 10am and still no AF. I feel she'll be here today, I just know it. I'm not sad though, if this was meant to happen it'll happen.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladoes hope all are well? i have a yucky headache think its soy related lol oh well last day of it today:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Af just got me... I think anyway, it's not too heavy, but looks normal. :(

I'm really hoping psychic star was right about november!! 

Thanks girls for everything.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Af just got me... I think anyway, it's not too heavy, but looks normal. :(
> 
> I'm really hoping psychic star was right about november!!
> 
> Thanks girls for everything.

:hugs: im sorry hunni:hugs::hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

It's alright, it's making me more confident about November though, i'm actually not upset, I guess with the faint lines becoming nothing, I guessed it was gonna happen anyway! In a way this is good, babies due date would have been 2 weeks after our princess, and we can't afford that, lol. 

Onto cycle 14.. I think...lost track now, haha.

How are you today linds?


----------



## faerieprozac

And the dates still work out, at the end of November I will be due on the 26th, so the 27th I will be one day late and will be when I would be testing. I pray she is right! I'm going to email her now to update her.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> And the dates still work out, at the end of November I will be due on the 26th, so the 27th I will be one day late and will be when I would be testing. I pray she is right! I'm going to email her now to update her.

i find it so spookey that its all going as she said lol kinda if give me a tiny bit of hope in mine just feel so bad that its a chem for you:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> It's alright, it's making me more confident about November though, i'm actually not upset, I guess with the faint lines becoming nothing, I guessed it was gonna happen anyway! In a way this is good, babies due date would have been 2 weeks after our princess, and we can't afford that, lol.
> 
> Onto cycle 14.. I think...lost track now, haha.
> 
> How are you today linds?

im doing ok feeling sick and head thumping lol but other then that im good need to start sorting out what i need to pack for next week:dohh: not looking forward to flying especialy now with the woarning of terror threats in german and france!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry faerie hon that it turned out to be a chem for you :cry: sending you oodles of :hugs:

Check out my avatar ladies :cloud9:


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry to hear that Faerie!!! :hugs: I hope she is right about november for you!!! How long does Psychic Star take to do the reading?

GL MADLYTTC with the scan x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Sorry faerie hon that it turned out to be a chem for you :cry: sending you oodles of :hugs:
> 
> Check out my avatar ladies :cloud9:

woooooohooo look at taht lil beany baby!:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Awesome pic, your ticker says 10 weeks?? I thought it was 12 weeks??

Psychic star has replied to me and still says she is connected to november for me, please, please please, be right.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Awesome pic, your ticker says 10 weeks?? I thought it was 12 weeks??
> 
> Psychic star has replied to me and still says she is connected to november for me, please, please please, be right.

have EVERYTHING but my legs crossed for you lol need themopen to let the spermys in:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

thanks hun! has af left the building for you?? :D my af usually lasts for up to 6 days sometimes 7 :( it's a horrible week!! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> thanks hun! has af left the building for you?? :D my af usually lasts for up to 6 days sometimes 7 :( it's a horrible week!! haha

not quite usualy 7 days for me but still have some blood when i wipe not alot and its that horrible browny stuff lol. i did my cbfm a min ago and came up hight yet the stick never changed hads no line on it what so ever was still white:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek... Don't know, never used it! 

Yeah by the seventh day i'm spotting brown, but can't bd until at least cd8, sometimes I cant bd until cd9!! Poor OH. 

I'm so happy af finally came for you :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Eek... Don't know, never used it!
> 
> Yeah by the seventh day i'm spotting brown, but can't bd until at least cd8, sometimes I cant bd until cd9!! Poor OH.
> 
> I'm so happy af finally came for you :D

me too just hope the macca and soy gives me a relativly normal cycle this time!


----------



## faerieprozac

Well hun I've got my fingers crossed for you!! We will conceive this year hun I know it!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Well hun I've got my fingers crossed for you!! We will conceive this year hun I know it!!

we will both be waddling by next summer!


----------



## faerieprozac

Yes indeed!! Haha, if our predictions are true, we'll be just under two months apart? i think? :D Cause if you conceive late december you'll get BFP mid Jan? :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yes indeed!! Haha, if our predictions are true, we'll be just under two months apart? i think? :D Cause if you conceive late december you'll get BFP mid Jan? :D

she says dec 25th il conceive 2 weeks after that :happydance: i cant even imagine seeing a bfp myself lol every time i seen one its turnd out chem


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah I'm starting to get that feeling now! How many have you had? 

We will do it though hun I just know it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah I'm starting to get that feeling now! How many have you had?
> 
> We will do it though hun I just know it.

at leeast 4 that we know of but i never put them on my sig as wasnt sure it was


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahh hun, so sorry I didn't realise it was that many!! :( 

:hugs:

When do you think you'll ov this month?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahh hun, so sorry I didn't realise it was that many!! :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> When do you think you'll ov this month?

its ok just wasnt ment to be thats the joys of having a bc if doesnt implant in the right area it cant stay :nope:
i havewnt a clue with my body lol hoping around cd 21 and to getmy normal cycle back but highly doubt it will first cycle after the long onne


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: evening ladies :kiss:

Faerie hon I changed my ticker because although by lmp date I am 12wk and 3days my scan dated me at 10wk 4days so I lost 13days :dohh: 

This also means that I didnt ov in July on cd20/cd21 as is the norm for me I ov on cd14 :saywhat: I am not sure if I trust my scan date because I always ov on cd20/cd21 and my LP was always 11days with a 32/33day cycle :wacko: The maths just dont add up so I am going to just wait and see at my 20wk scan.....just doesnt make any sense at all. I was sure I ov at norm on cd20 going on my bodily symptons too!


----------



## faerieprozac

How confusing hun!! 

Af really hurts this month! Cannot wait for CD8. I've been having vitamin c (in form of a solluble tablet as I cant eat oranges eurgh villle lol) everyday, since everyone is beginning to swear by them :D WE WILL GET OUR BFP BY CHRISTMAS i am determined. Right, behind this morning, going to be late for work :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck hon :dust:

Vitamin c in any form makes for a sticky bubba hon :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got a letter this morn didnt get the job how they can judge sumbody by debating bloody football and big brother i dont know


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no hon I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry Lindsey!!!

Hurry up CD8 for Faerie!!! I was exactly the same waiting and now its CD13...how did that happen so fast LOL!

I am taking a pregnacare lot of vitamins...why is Vit C so good??? Not had it till this week.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Vitamin C encourages implantation hon.....so a sticky bubba! I ate at least one orange a day the month after my m/c and we concieved again....currently nearly 11wks! I swear by Vitamin C!


----------



## faerieprozac

oh linds hun sorry! toys r us are rubbish with staff from what i've heard, my ass manager used to work at one. 

af is really really freaking heavy this month, like, more than usual. i'm so positive it was a chem. i've got the worst hormone headache ever, it's been around all day, i've been on painkillers all day and nothing is getting rid of it. 

i'm using santogen or whatever its called pre conception vits for him and her, have told oh he is going to have super sperm, haha.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh linds hun sorry! toys r us are rubbish with staff from what i've heard, my ass manager used to work at one.
> 
> af is really really freaking heavy this month, like, more than usual. i'm so positive it was a chem. i've got the worst hormone headache ever, it's been around all day, i've been on painkillers all day and nothing is getting rid of it.
> 
> i'm using santogen or whatever its called pre conception vits for him and her, have told oh he is going to have super sperm, haha.

:hugs: i hated my last chem was so bad and clotty hope to god i never have another one n just stay preg


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Faerie. Aside from the 6 I KNOW about I swear I had one chemical I am sure happened but I never tested that month as it was early on in my ttc and didnt know about all this then. But the next one is going to be my lucky number seven so I am thinking that way. I hope you feel better.

I had no idea Vit C was good for that. I was taking Folic Plus without it and have been taking a full pregnacare one with it in. We shall see!!! Dreamt about BFP earlier when I had a nap.... and found a one of my random tarot cards in a draw where it shouldnt have been and it was the ACE OF CUPS!!!! Pregnancy / Birth!!!!! Please be me!!!!! Please.

I hate Toys'r'Us!!! The staff are CRAP! My mate had a very expensive pram from there that broke in several places and she took the receipt and they wouldnt do anything!!! Toss*rs!! Oops language :haha:

Lindseyanne....the next one will stick hunni! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Eek... Don't know, never used it!
> 
> Yeah by the seventh day i'm spotting brown, but can't bd until at least cd8, sometimes I cant bd until cd9!! Poor OH.
> 
> I'm so happy af finally came for you :D
> 
> me too just hope the macca and soy gives me a relativly normal cycle this time!Click to expand...

Lindsey hun I'm hoping that the soy and macca helps hun...fingers crossed for you...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Yes indeed!! Haha, if our predictions are true, we'll be just under two months apart? i think? :D Cause if you conceive late december you'll get BFP mid Jan? :D
> 
> she says dec 25th il conceive 2 weeks after that :happydance: i cant even imagine seeing a bfp myself lol every time i seen one its turnd out chemClick to expand...

Lindsey I'm sooo hoping and praying hun that all of what she tells you is true and its wonderful also being that its christmas when that happens...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Well hun I've got my fingers crossed for you!! We will conceive this year hun I know it!!
> 
> we will both be waddling by next summer!Click to expand...

Lindsey that would be awesome for all of us to be waddling next summer wouldn't it...I can see it now...beautiful.....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> Ahh hun, so sorry I didn't realise it was that many!! :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> When do you think you'll ov this month?
> 
> its ok just wasnt ment to be thats the joys of having a bc if doesnt implant in the right area it cant stay :nope:
> i havewnt a clue with my body lol hoping around cd 21 and to getmy normal cycle back but highly doubt it will first cycle after the long onneClick to expand...

are you planning on using the clearblue monitor and also temping?


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: evening ladies :kiss:
> 
> Faerie hon I changed my ticker because although by lmp date I am 12wk and 3days my scan dated me at 10wk 4days so I lost 13days :dohh:
> 
> This also means that I didnt ov in July on cd20/cd21 as is the norm for me I ov on cd14 :saywhat: I am not sure if I trust my scan date because I always ov on cd20/cd21 and my LP was always 11days with a 32/33day cycle :wacko: The maths just dont add up so I am going to just wait and see at my 20wk scan.....just doesnt make any sense at all. I was sure I ov at norm on cd20 going on my bodily symptons too!

awwww Madlyttc I had tears in my eyes:cry: how beautiful is that ultrasound pic you have posted soooooo beautiful hun congratulations...I'm sooo happy for you hun.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I have read up on vitamin C and every article says how vitamin C is used to cause abortion through a natural remedy...thats freaked me out. It also says to be taken very early on before implantation so that the egg can not implant... how much vitamin c would be needed to do that?? I might stop taking the multis after ov. Its worried me!!

Sorry for the blurt.


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Yes indeed!! Haha, if our predictions are true, we'll be just under two months apart? i think? :D Cause if you conceive late december you'll get BFP mid Jan? :D

awwww Faerieprozac I love your siggy hun and you added my name on there aww I'm going to cry that is soooo sweet of you to add me on there...thank you so much....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

CJSG1977 said:


> I have read up on vitamin C and every article says how vitamin C is used to cause abortion through a natural remedy...thats freaked me out. It also says to be taken very early on before implantation so that the egg can not implant... how much vitamin c would be needed to do that?? I might stop taking the multis after ov. Its worried me!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurt.

oh wow!!! :nope: that would worry me now....I'm not sure if I will take it or not now...what do you all think ladies on this??...waiting to see what others say about this...:thumbup: thanks for sharing this information with us...:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey wonderful girls, I'm off for the weekend to visit family, hope you'll all be well when I get back. xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Frogger hon :hugs: our scan was amazing we are on :cloud9: :) How are you>

Faerie hon have a nice weekend :kiss:

CJ hon I purchased a spell from Mia angel and in her letter to me she advised that I eat oranges because the vitamin c aids pregnancy and encourages implantation so I began eating oranges at least one a day and lo and behold we got our sticky bubba after m/c :thumbup: I swear it worked for me esp due to our previous fertility issues and I do know of other ladies who both themselves and there partners take vit c supps. I think its pretty much like anything theres always a scare story out there! I got worried about EPO and A/C so stopped taking them. For me I gained a sticky bean and it may sound mental but I believe alot of things can be in the mind. Personal preference I would say but it never did me any harm at all and I did eat oodles and oodles of oranges esp in 2ww!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are u all? madly hope u n lil beany baby are doing well? ive got poticians this afternoon to get some new contact lenses then need to start packing have to leave the house at 3 am on tuesday morning:dohh: so need to start packing now as been suggested i have a sleep during day on monday so i can get upin time lol 8 days with no bnb:( il crack il end up logging on from his mum comp lol


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?

hey patty aint seen u about for a while how u feeling?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?
> 
> hey patty aint seen u about for a while how u feeling?Click to expand...

hey Lindsey I'm not feeling good at all still having lots of pains in my left arm and my back in the spine area I got wednesday morning to have a injection put in my spine if that doesn't work then I will be having surgery in my spine...so just not able to move much and I'm on soooo much pain meds its just killing me...I hate feeling like this....so how are you doing.....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?
> 
> hey patty aint seen u about for a while how u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hey Lindsey I'm not feeling good at all still having lots of pains in my left arm and my back in the spine area I got wednesday morning to have a injection put in my spine if that doesn't work then I will be having surgery in my spine...so just not able to move much and I'm on soooo much pain meds its just killing me...I hate feeling like this....so how are you doing.....Click to expand...

im doing good hun getting ready to go away on my hols whilst worrying about sam and baby lol no doubt il crack and come on the forum when im away lol. im sorry to hear ur feeling so rough doesnt sound nice at all make sure you rest up mrs xx:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?
> 
> hey patty aint seen u about for a while how u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hey Lindsey I'm not feeling good at all still having lots of pains in my left arm and my back in the spine area I got wednesday morning to have a injection put in my spine if that doesn't work then I will be having surgery in my spine...so just not able to move much and I'm on soooo much pain meds its just killing me...I hate feeling like this....so how are you doing.....Click to expand...
> 
> im doing good hun getting ready to go away on my hols whilst worrying about sam and baby lol no doubt il crack and come on the forum when im away lol. im sorry to hear ur feeling so rough doesnt sound nice at all make sure you rest up mrs xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Please sam i'm thinking about her and Aggie and praying for them I have tried to send her a message on yahoo and tell her love her...I'm so excited about you going on your trip...are you still seeing a doctor there?...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?
> 
> hey patty aint seen u about for a while how u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hey Lindsey I'm not feeling good at all still having lots of pains in my left arm and my back in the spine area I got wednesday morning to have a injection put in my spine if that doesn't work then I will be having surgery in my spine...so just not able to move much and I'm on soooo much pain meds its just killing me...I hate feeling like this....so how are you doing.....Click to expand...
> 
> im doing good hun getting ready to go away on my hols whilst worrying about sam and baby lol no doubt il crack and come on the forum when im away lol. im sorry to hear ur feeling so rough doesnt sound nice at all make sure you rest up mrs xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Please sam i'm thinking about her and Aggie and praying for them I have tried to send her a message on yahoo and tell her love her...I'm so excited about you going on your trip...are you still seeing a doctor there?...Click to expand...

i will do hun, no im not going to see them now couldnt get an apointment and we havent the money atm but the soy n macca is doing sumin hormonal atm


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...well I bought a reading from Ruby and now waiting to see what she see's for me...so what are your plans for today or what did you do today?
> 
> hey patty aint seen u about for a while how u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hey Lindsey I'm not feeling good at all still having lots of pains in my left arm and my back in the spine area I got wednesday morning to have a injection put in my spine if that doesn't work then I will be having surgery in my spine...so just not able to move much and I'm on soooo much pain meds its just killing me...I hate feeling like this....so how are you doing.....Click to expand...
> 
> im doing good hun getting ready to go away on my hols whilst worrying about sam and baby lol no doubt il crack and come on the forum when im away lol. im sorry to hear ur feeling so rough doesnt sound nice at all make sure you rest up mrs xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Please sam i'm thinking about her and Aggie and praying for them I have tried to send her a message on yahoo and tell her love her...I'm so excited about you going on your trip...are you still seeing a doctor there?...Click to expand...
> 
> i will do hun, no im not going to see them now couldnt get an apointment and we havent the money atm but the soy n macca is doing sumin hormonal atmClick to expand...

thats good hun that your taking the soy and macca I loved the soy it always helped to make sure that I was ovulating...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: frogger, :hi: lindsey, :hi: fraer, :hi: madly...:hi: anyone else that I am sorry to miss off. Not been on here in ages cos was trying not to think about ttc but all I did was think about how much I missed you all and I did think about ttc anyway so it just never worked. Nothing seems to work for me. Feel so down. Got appointment with fs on thursday and I hope he is going to give me clomid and give me a kick start. I also have appoint for FHS with doctors on 3rd day of my next cycle. :witch: due at weekend. I know she is on her way. I can hear her and sense her! How I hate that nasty cow! x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: frogger, :hi: lindsey, :hi: fraer, :hi: madly...:hi: anyone else that I am sorry to miss off. Not been on here in ages cos was trying not to think about ttc but all I did was think about how much I missed you all and I did think about ttc anyway so it just never worked. Nothing seems to work for me. Feel so down. Got appointment with fs on thursday and I hope he is going to give me clomid and give me a kick start. I also have appoint for FHS with doctors on 3rd day of my next cycle. :witch: due at weekend. I know she is on her way. I can hear her and sense her! How I hate that nasty cow! x

hi hun, we have missed ya...I haven't been on much due to my spine and left arm I go tomorrow to have a injection put into my spine and I'm scared they told me that if it doesn't help then I will be having surgery....but anyways glad to see you back here hun...sending you lots of hugs your way....:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies 

Sorry I havent been around :hugs: work has been so busy and I have been so so tired of an eve I havent had the energy to do much at all :( good news though my MS is passing and although I still have it, its getting much better :)

Its Oliver 5th tomorrow :wohoo: cant believe my little man is growing so quickly :dohh:

Linds hon have a great break in Germany.....see you when you get back :)

Frogger hon so sorry to hear you are still suffering :kiss: I hope things start to get better real soon :thumbup: Countdown to Halloween though :) me and Oliver were checking out all the goodies we are going to buy at tescos yesterday :) payday next week and I will be setting aside an halloween allowance :wacko: I am so excited!

MissyMooMoo sorry you have been feeling down hon :hugs: GL with your appointments and hold faith IT WILL HAPPEN :)

Faerie hon how are you? did you have a nice weekend with the family?


----------



## faerieprozac

Heeey. My computer broke on monday so not been on! Got home from work today and I had a parcel, won a limited edition haribo mug and tshirt and tea towel and new sweets :D yay. have won 3 things this ear :D now ust need to win a sticky bean!!

how is everyone? Ov is approaching, think I'm CD9 now and it's usually here by CD13 :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger3240 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :hi: frogger, :hi: lindsey, :hi: fraer, :hi: madly...:hi: anyone else that I am sorry to miss off. Not been on here in ages cos was trying not to think about ttc but all I did was think about how much I missed you all and I did think about ttc anyway so it just never worked. Nothing seems to work for me. Feel so down. Got appointment with fs on thursday and I hope he is going to give me clomid and give me a kick start. I also have appoint for FHS with doctors on 3rd day of my next cycle. :witch: due at weekend. I know she is on her way. I can hear her and sense her! How I hate that nasty cow! x
> 
> hi hun, we have missed ya...I haven't been on much due to my spine and left arm I go tomorrow to have a injection put into my spine and I'm scared they told me that if it doesn't help then I will be having surgery....but anyways glad to see you back here hun...sending you lots of hugs your way....:hugs:Click to expand...


Aww nice to think you missed me. Makes me feel comforted. So sorry your spine is still giving you grief and I hope so much that it gets better very soon. Have you tried acupuncture? :hugs: to you too hun x and a flower for you :flower:


MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies
> 
> Sorry I havent been around :hugs: work has been so busy and I have been so so tired of an eve I havent had the energy to do much at all :( good news though my MS is passing and although I still have it, its getting much better :)
> 
> Its Oliver 5th tomorrow :wohoo: cant believe my little man is growing so quickly :dohh:
> 
> Linds hon have a great break in Germany.....see you when you get back :)
> 
> Frogger hon so sorry to hear you are still suffering :kiss: I hope things start to get better real soon :thumbup: Countdown to Halloween though :) me and Oliver were checking out all the goodies we are going to buy at tescos yesterday :) payday next week and I will be setting aside an halloween allowance :wacko: I am so excited!
> 
> MissyMooMoo sorry you have been feeling down hon :hugs: GL with your appointments and hold faith IT WILL HAPPEN :)
> 
> Faerie hon how are you? did you have a nice weekend with the family?

Hey madly wow look at your scan pic...I love your lil beany awww such a cutie! Aww bet Oliver loves Haloween and I used to remember dressing my twins up as witches and couldn't resist dressing up at a witch too and going around trick or treating with them. Makes a tear come to my eye thinking about those days. It goes so fast. It really does. I hope you are not feeling to nauseous. Try to get more rest if you can cos you always seem to work sooo hard my lovely :hugs: 



faerieprozac said:


> Heeey. My computer broke on monday so not been on! Got home from work today and I had a parcel, won a limited edition haribo mug and tshirt and tea towel and new sweets :D yay. have won 3 things this ear :D now ust need to win a sticky bean!!
> 
> how is everyone? Ov is approaching, think I'm CD9 now and it's usually here by CD13 :D

Hey glad you got back on your computer. Thanks for thinking of me and sending me a private message it made me smile. So cute about you winning the haribo mug. You're like me, you get excited over the little things. hehe. Next you will win that sticky bean....we both need to win that one!!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

I still havent ov'd from my current cycle yet :cry: dont think I will now! Pos OPK's for a week and a half and nothing. No ov...no temp rise. Been in agony. CLotted follicle by looks.

Go get the eggy Faerie!!!!!! So you must be in your fertile days now girl....what you doing on here. Get busy busy LOL.


----------



## frogger3240

good morning my beautiful ladies sorry I haven't posted much yesterday I went to get my injection and after the doctor seen my MRI film he seen more bad and i to get 2 injections instead of one he put one injection in c7 in my spine and then another one injection in c5 and you know what I woke up this morning and its hurting just a little not much at all but it does feel so much better thank the lord...and also I tested yesterday and its on the pregnany test thread if youall go and look and tell me what you think I will post more when I get home from work I am running behind and have to get the kids ready to get on the bus for school and I have to be at work and just a little while....but I will be checking back in during my lunch break...have a wonderful day ladies love you all....:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

frogger did you have any predictions for this month? i hope this is it for you hun!!

I won a tenner on the lottery last night... hoping my luck doesn't run out soon!! my friend gave me a money plant and month ago, since then i've won lipgloss, haribo, £6 on euro millions and £10 on lottery lol....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hellllooo ladies how are you all? im still in geramny atm feels so weird keep getting funny looks from ppl when i talk lol


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> frogger did you have any predictions for this month? i hope this is it for you hun!!
> 
> I won a tenner on the lottery last night... hoping my luck doesn't run out soon!! my friend gave me a money plant and month ago, since then i've won lipgloss, haribo, £6 on euro millions and £10 on lottery lol....

hey hun yep I had this listed below....

Gail October and she sees me testing now...
Amber said I would conceive from a september cycle but find out in October
Morag done the pendulum reading and said October 
Clare said October 
Sandra conception month september find out october and this a cycle that started september 1 so I'm still on that cycle...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hellllooo ladies how are you all? im still in geramny atm feels so weird keep getting funny looks from ppl when i talk lol

I'm doing ok Lindsey and hope your enjoy your germany trip how are you around your new in-laws?...when are you leaving to come back home? have a fun and safe trip.....:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

Thanks MissyMoo well I am on day 4 of 11 days off work :wohoo: and so I plan to relax as much as poss. That said it was Olivers 5th birthday yesterday and his party tomorrow so a little busy but the nice sort of busy iykwim.....we have both been eyeing up the halloween goodies in tesco and went again yesterday. Its payday wed so we will be going to stock up then :dance: cant wait we both love halloween :) How are you getting on hon?

Faerie could you pass some of your luck my way :lol: we dont ever seem to have enough of it but I never give up hope that one day we may strike lucky! Congrats on your prizes :)

Linds.....hope you have having a fab time! When are you back home?

Frogger hon I havent checked out your test yet but I will......hoping this is it for you and great news about your back seems might just be in time for bubba :)

CJS So sorry hon about ov :hugs: chin up and never give up :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies
> 
> Thanks MissyMoo well I am on day 4 of 11 days off work :wohoo: and so I plan to relax as much as poss. That said it was Olivers 5th birthday yesterday and his party tomorrow so a little busy but the nice sort of busy iykwim.....we have both been eyeing up the halloween goodies in tesco and went again yesterday. Its payday wed so we will be going to stock up then :dance: cant wait we both love halloween :) How are you getting on hon?
> 
> Faerie could you pass some of your luck my way :lol: we dont ever seem to have enough of it but I never give up hope that one day we may strike lucky! Congrats on your prizes :)
> 
> Linds.....hope you have having a fab time! When are you back home?
> 
> Frogger hon I havent checked out your test yet but I will......hoping this is it for you and great news about your back seems might just be in time for bubba :)
> 
> CJS So sorry hon about ov :hugs: chin up and never give up :kiss:

im back on the 20th in the evening not looking forward to the flight lol almost broke bens hand on the flught over here:haha: hope u and the beany baby are doing well xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are doing well thank you linds :hugs: Must admit am not keen on flying either :dohh: Hope you have a safe journey back!


----------



## frogger3240

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Good%20Morning/ATT451.gif

how are you all doing?...well have we any updates for BFP's or is ovulation coming or what?...lets update each other....:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep bugging psycic star lol i love heri really do asked her if she still sees dec for me as my cycles playing up already and got this back


Hi Lindsey , Sorry to hear that your cycles misbehaving , I do still go with December , so lets wait until then to see what happens , I do know how it feels when you see other people around you falling pregnant so easily , I have been through all this myself and when I did come to terms with the probability of never having children , I did become pregnant but unfortunately miscarried at 14 weeks , after that it just never happened again for me , so believe me I do know what you are going through , I am now 47 and stopped counting days at the age of 32 because in my heart of hearts I had a feeling I would not become pregnant , its not an easy thing to do and maybe I should have tried the ivf options but just couldnt take any more heartaches and didnt want the whole baby wanting , taking over my every waking moment , I said in the end if its meant to be then it will be , but I do now have regrets that I should have taken every option but now I cant turn back the clock ,,, the reason I tell you this is because I want you to take everything into consideration if December doesnt come to you , as you know spirit cannot always give an exact date but I really do believe and I have been shown you holding children so dont give up  but I do see December I really do xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies, I think I've oved or about to. I'm hoping I haven't yet, cause OH has been rubbish and not coming to bed early so we haven't had much chance to BD :( Hopefully got an early night tonight, and we're about my usual OV CD so fingers crossed. 

Got to hold OH's niece today, so tiny, it felt so right!! lol. 

How are you all? I've been drinking my Vitaminc C vits and taking my mumtobe vits, and I think it has increased my CM!! There was SO much ewcm yesterday!! :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hello there :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooooooooooooooooooo not impessed my old friend mrs thrush is back:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> i keep bugging psycic star lol i love heri really do asked her if she still sees dec for me as my cycles playing up already and got this back
> 
> 
> Hi Lindsey , Sorry to hear that your cycles misbehaving , I do still go with December , so lets wait until then to see what happens , I do know how it feels when you see other people around you falling pregnant so easily , I have been through all this myself and when I did come to terms with the probability of never having children , I did become pregnant but unfortunately miscarried at 14 weeks , after that it just never happened again for me , so believe me I do know what you are going through , I am now 47 and stopped counting days at the age of 32 because in my heart of hearts I had a feeling I would not become pregnant , its not an easy thing to do and maybe I should have tried the ivf options but just couldnt take any more heartaches and didnt want the whole baby wanting , taking over my every waking moment , I said in the end if its meant to be then it will be , but I do now have regrets that I should have taken every option but now I cant turn back the clock ,,, the reason I tell you this is because I want you to take everything into consideration if December doesnt come to you , as you know spirit cannot always give an exact date but I really do believe and I have been shown you holding children so dont give up  but I do see December I really do xx

wow she didn't really have to say all that bless her! :hugs



frogger3240 said:


> https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Good%20Morning/ATT451.gif
> 
> how are you all doing?...well have we any updates for BFP's or is ovulation coming or what?...lets update each other....:winkwink:

How are you feeling hun? Hope the pain is easing now x:kiss:



faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies, I think I've oved or about to. I'm hoping I haven't yet, cause OH has been rubbish and not coming to bed early so we haven't had much chance to BD :( Hopefully got an early night tonight, and we're about my usual OV CD so fingers crossed.
> 
> Got to hold OH's niece today, so tiny, it felt so right!! lol.
> 
> How are you all? I've been drinking my Vitaminc C vits and taking my mumtobe vits, and I think it has increased my CM!! There was SO much ewcm yesterday!! :D

I know how you feel I felt like that when I held my grand daughter :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

hey missymoo how you doing?

Linds thats unlucky!! You've had it loads this year haven't you? Cold you see a doctor (and i know you've been having trouble with docs!!) about it? If you get it more than three times in a year they advise you to. I haven't had it for a while now - but i've stopped using bubble bath so I'm guesing it was that that triggered it!! Are you back from germany now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey missymoo how you doing?
> 
> Linds thats unlucky!! You've had it loads this year haven't you? Cold you see a doctor (and i know you've been having trouble with docs!!) about it? If you get it more than three times in a year they advise you to. I haven't had it for a while now - but i've stopped using bubble bath so I'm guesing it was that that triggered it!! Are you back from germany now?

not yet we go home weds evening. im gonna get sum more balance active gel as that worked last time im begining to think its wheat and suger that cause it tbh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well faer I did not have a great time on 14th oct with my FS appointment. Was sent away but it wasn't his fault. I actually liked him a lot. They needed the SA results but the private clinic cocked up and refused to give them asking for a written letter of consent. They just were so awkward and to top that my doctors also cocked up and lost the results of my Progesterone 21 tests. So all in all a totall cock up all round. The FS said he could'nt continue treatment or a step forward as it would be unethical. I understand exactly. He said that I should take the Private Clinic to Ombudsman cos I paid £100 for SA and that if I didn't he would! lol. He then told me he wanted me to write to them demanding the results and he would too and that he wanted me to have a scan and do Progesterone 21 there an nowhere else. He told me to have sex every 3 days, no longer no shorter and to see him in 1 or 2 months. I was really impressed because he seems to know his stuff, was very thorough, authoritive, which I love and I just admired his standards. I would rather have a doctor that did things by the book than someone casual lol.


----------



## strawberry19

hya girlies long time no see!!! i got another bfp today on the 19th october... now sandra has predicted october aswell as janurary and the 18th/19th will be of some importance!!.. hmm looks like she may be right!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: hon I am so pleased for you :)


----------



## strawberry19

me too!!! gail also predicted october but for a different year and future pregnancy before my mc.. could be this one?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) gail is great she predicted a crossover and her reading was a bit odd after I asked her to confirm which month exactly.....I think she saw my m/c but cause I fell month after she predicted both right :wacko: I wonder if she will be right about gender cause she was the only one to predict a girl out of about 6 predictions!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow strawberry congratsxx


----------



## faerieprozac

congrats strawbs! 

Gah!! I wish sandra and gail had been right for me ladies!! Going onto 15 months now, and Oh's ex is pregnant, the mother of his daughter, so I feel a little crushed this week.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

me too fraer. I feel like my eggs are f...ed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> me too fraer. I feel like my eggs are f...ed

me 3


----------



## faerieprozac

We need some MEGA pma today ladies!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: all round ladies from me :kiss:

and oodles of MY sticky :dust:


----------



## faerieprozac

thanks madly, how are you hun?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not doing too bad hon.....my MS seems to be getting a bit better and I heard beanie babys heartbeat for the 1st time this morning :cloud9: shame DH wasnt with me and I didnt think to record on my mobile phone I thought it was too early for her to find so didnt expect to hear it :)


----------



## faerieprozac

ahhh thats wonderful hun!

i'm on my day off today, done a bit of housework and shopping, having a rest now before i make a start on tea and rest of the housework. i know it's not my month this month, it doesn't feel like it and i'm not even sure we BD on time. I've been too stressed this week. I'm still hurting that my princess will have another sibling but it won't be from me. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> We need some MEGA pma today ladies!!

if you find some send it my way:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> We need some MEGA pma today ladies!!
> 
> if you find some send it my way:haha:Click to expand...

No luck yet hunny!! Lol. 

I've tried to wrk out how much I've got on psychic star to see how correct she is about things. 

I've found one post on here from a lady who got a bfp saying psychic star was right, theres your interview date, my test results in sept and my chem in oct. I'm sure I read more positives about her before I got a reading!! But I cba to go through every single page on here! lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - So cute that you heard your beanies hb! xx

Faer - Yes we should have pms but I'm struggling with that lol

Lindsey - How are you? Did :witch: stay long when she came? Did you bd lots this cycle. I notice you are on cd21


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> We need some MEGA pma today ladies!!
> 
> if you find some send it my way:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No luck yet hunny!! Lol.
> 
> I've tried to wrk out how much I've got on psychic star to see how correct she is about things.
> 
> I've found one post on here from a lady who got a bfp saying psychic star was right, theres your interview date, my test results in sept and my chem in oct. I'm sure I read more positives about her before I got a reading!! But I cba to go through every single page on here! lol.Click to expand...

lol i tried to get some yesterday wehn we went to the big shopping center and looked at prams haha have a fave on our list very sturdy n loooks soooooooooooooo comfy for a lil one:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Psychic Star couldn't have ever knowns this as my cycle has been pretty eratic but the weird thing is that she said I would get my :bfp: on Nov 12th. Well how weird is this....AF is due 12th Nov. This is our 9th Month of TTC.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh and I ovulate on the 28th which is what Sandra said


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Psychic Star couldn't have ever knowns this as my cycle has been pretty eratic but the weird thing is that she said I would get my :bfp: on Nov 12th. Well how weird is this....AF is due 12th Nov. This is our 9th Month of TTC.

wow! she is amazing figers crossed u and faer get urs and i follow suit i dec:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

MissyMooMoo said:


> Psychic Star couldn't have ever knowns this as my cycle has been pretty eratic but the weird thing is that she said I would get my :bfp: on Nov 12th. Well how weird is this....AF is due 12th Nov. This is our 9th Month of TTC.

See, my AF due at the end of November is due on November 27th, which is the day she said I'd get my BFP. I told her nothing about my cycles.

Oh Missy i hope this is it!! If the three of us got our bfps when PS said so, we won't be far off from each other :D

I wish she had a wesbite and not just ebay, lots of coments saying lovely reading, but I want to see ones saying "YOU WERE RIGHT!!!"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Psychic Star couldn't have ever knowns this as my cycle has been pretty eratic but the weird thing is that she said I would get my :bfp: on Nov 12th. Well how weird is this....AF is due 12th Nov. This is our 9th Month of TTC.
> 
> See, my AF due at the end of November is due on November 27th, which is the day she said I'd get my BFP. I told her nothing about my cycles.
> 
> Oh Missy i hope this is it!! If the three of us got our bfps when PS said so, we won't be far off from each other :D
> 
> I wish she had a wesbite and not just ebay, lots of coments saying lovely reading, but I want to see ones saying "YOU WERE RIGHT!!!"Click to expand...

if i get my pos il personaly get my hubby to make her one haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We go to Edinburgh for weekend on 12th November so it would be lovely to find out whilst we are there.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

show u my lil bit of pma lol didnt have the money or would of got then and there:haha: this is the girly option they have all other colours n paterns too but its sooooooooooooooooooooo sturdy and easy to maneveur tried one of them quinny things too but yuck no likey
 



Attached Files:







bugg1.jpeg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2









buggy.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## faerieprozac

november can't come quick enough! if i don't get my bfp in november, then i'm done with these readings!


----------



## faerieprozac

Ah linds, thats lush!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ah linds, thats lush!

i originaly wanted one of them ones u see around all time i candy etc but nah this is the one for us even ben was playing with it lol


----------



## faerieprozac

i don't dare look at baby things because i'd probably get upset. i have been buying clothes for oh little neice though.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I like that Lindsey yes x


----------



## faerieprozac

Mmmmm just made some triple chocolate chip cookies for our pudding tonight :D i love my day off. spag bog for me and princess, spicey meatballs for the other half :D home made of course! 

it's a slow afternoon today


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww fraer you like cooking. I would never have you down as a cooking person. Your a domestic goddess woman! Your OH is a luck man! xxx

We are having Indian Takeaway tonight lol. I would love cooking but I never get time, always bloody working and our kitchen is really small


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can I have some of your cookies please....I am the COOKIE MONSTER!!! hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

I wish I could cook everyday. but because I don't get home till nearly 7 and usually little one is in bed ready for school in the morn, we just have something microwaveable!! so on my day off i love to cook a proper meal for them. and he is lucky! i do allllll (he helps a little) the housework!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

I see a little pma boost going on :) I hope PS is right me thinks too many coincidences to be wrong :thumbup:

Linds hon love the pram :) please share cant make out the make :lol: I am still aspiring to find the perfect one :dohh: although now MIL has come up trumps and has offered to pay for whatever we want I am still finding it a hard choice :rofl: She doesnt often come up trumps but am loving her latest trump card :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> I see a little pma boost going on :) I hope PS is right me thinks too many coincidences to be wrong :thumbup:
> 
> Linds hon love the pram :) please share cant make out the make :lol: I am still aspiring to find the perfect one :dohh: although now MIL has come up trumps and has offered to pay for whatever we want I am still finding it a hard choice :rofl: She doesnt often come up trumps but am loving her latest trump card :thumbup:

its called babywelt riva air not sure if can get in the uk tho went and had another play with it today lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Do you think it will seem like i'm pestering PS if I email her and ask if she still sees november? I think I just need something little positive tonight so I sleep well, my mind is racing.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh why are all the nice prams not sold in the UK :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It reminds me of Babystyle....I love Lee Bruss....very lovely but unique and a bit similar but with white and black floral x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We are all online...me u Madly and lindsey and fraer.. all of us are online right now!!! hehe... they do madly...look up Lee Bruss it is very similar to that one that Linsdey is showing us. Are you in Germany now then Lindsey? x


----------



## faerieprozac

I won't be online much longer! Oh has gone out but will be home soon. I've just found some very ewcm ish looking cm!! Hmmmmmm. I never OV this late, and the ewcm stopped yesterday... Going to BD tonight methinks.


----------



## faerieprozac

Right, i'm off, chat to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks MissyMoo but I dont think I can find what you mean :dohh: Only thing I could find was this....is this what you meant?

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/...62419-Leebruss-Take-Off-Pushchair-Cognac.html

Apologises serious babybrain :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooooh get :sex: faerie :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hehe fraer go get BD! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - It is that make sorry without the b but the ones I have seen are much lovelier x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - I know this is really really really personal and you don't have to answer if you don't want to but are you still bd now that you are preggars and if you do feel like answering can I also ask you if so, when did you start doing it without worrying. I remember when I was pregnant with twins and during the end (3rd trim) I always used to worry and when I O I used to get really strong braxton hicks so I had to stop lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh why are all the nice prams not sold in the UK :(

there is companys that ship them to the uk hun one i know of is baby markt.de


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We are all online...me u Madly and lindsey and fraer.. all of us are online right now!!! hehe... they do madly...look up Lee Bruss it is very similar to that one that Linsdey is showing us. Are you in Germany now then Lindsey? x

yeps fly home this eveneing english foooodddd mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies. We got to BD last night :D

Had two very strange dreams! I dreamt my cat came in, and he had one of those cone things around his head that you get from the vet, and he had brought in a tiny video camera. We watched the film on it, and my cat had hidden it in a mans house, then went into the mans house, and got attacked!! But the camera had loads of videos of this man attacking animals so we took it to the police! So my cat is a super cat :D

Then I woke up, went back to sleep, and dreamt OH was late dropping princess of to school, when he finally came back, he was with his sister who had brought us an old moses basket. 

Funily enough, OH is VERY late back from dropping her off, should have been back 20 minutes ago!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> We are all online...me u Madly and lindsey and fraer.. all of us are online right now!!! hehe... they do madly...look up Lee Bruss it is very similar to that one that Linsdey is showing us. Are you in Germany now then Lindsey? x
> 
> yeps fly home this eveneing english foooodddd mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...

hehe don't you like German food hun? :flower:



faerieprozac said:


> Morning ladies. We got to BD last night :D
> 
> Had two very strange dreams! I dreamt my cat came in, and he had one of those cone things around his head that you get from the vet, and he had brought in a tiny video camera. We watched the film on it, and my cat had hidden it in a mans house, then went into the mans house, and got attacked!! But the camera had loads of videos of this man attacking animals so we took it to the police! So my cat is a super cat :D
> 
> Then I woke up, went back to sleep, and dreamt OH was late dropping princess of to school, when he finally came back, he was with his sister who had brought us an old moses basket.
> 
> Funily enough, OH is VERY late back from dropping her off, should have been back 20 minutes ago!!

You're funny you are! I have very strange dreams too. Your cat is KEWL CAT! :haha:

The most recent mad dream I had was that me and OH were flying to Australia in a multicoloured duck aeroplane. Yes the plane was indeed shaped like a duck and was yellow.  To top that we were being followed by a crockodile plane which was indeed green and had a snappy front with big teeth. When I tell people I get really strange looks and my OH tends to urge me not to talk about my dreams for fear loosing friends !!! lol But I tell them anyway, I don't care lol. :blush::nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Anyway I've got a secret that I have been keeping from you all. I wasn't going to say anything. But I feel like I want to. I don't feel like I want to tell anybody in any of the other posts but I have shared so much with you girls in here. I'm as scared as hell about it and I need to just tell somebody.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And when I tell you I am going to change my ticker because I'm ultra excited lol


----------



## faerieprozac

oooooo i'm intrigued!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

the suspence is killing me! haha x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> And when I tell you I am going to change my ticker because I'm ultra excited lol

tell tell tell


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I made a decision. Im 41 and 42 in June. My chances of getting pregnant at this time in my life are around 5% per cycle, using IUI my chances only increase to 8% per cycle and even if I use IVF my chances are a measly 10%. This is all due to the fact that when a woman gets to the big 40 (even though I feel and look 26 lol) her egg reserve is totally diminished with only 10% of healthy normal eggs to make a pregnancy. And even if I get pregnant my chances of having down syndrome is around 1 in 136 as opposed to 1 in 2600 or so if I was in my 20's. My chances of miscarriage are dramatically increased to 30%. 

So after having a damn good think and discussing with my OH who is only 33 btw, we have decided to go abroad and do IVF with donor eggs. We are all booked into go to St Petersburg in Russia on 18th Feb and then I am going to be syncronised with my donor and go back for the transfer in March. The success rate, regardless of egg recipient is 72% at blasocyst stage and it will be 1/2 my lovely OH. 

We are really excited about it. I JUST NEED TO TELL SOMEBODY!!! lol


----------



## faerieprozac

AHHHHH thats AWESOME missy!! :D yayayayay!! is it costing lots? i'm sure whatever the costs - it's worth it!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't find any threads on here for ladies that have gone abroad for donor eggs but I think I might start a thread. There most to some. On fertility friends there are lots but I like this site and want to just use this. 

All the ladies that donate in St Petersburg are healthy, attractive and have to go through strict medical criteria and they get rewards and remain annonymous. They also have proven fertility and have to have had children so you know they are fertile etc etc. They also don't do egg sharing over there as they don't agree that anybody needing IVF should be able to donate eggs. 

I feel better now I have told you! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well I made a decision. Im 41 and 42 in June. My chances of getting pregnant at this time in my life are around 5% per cycle, using IUI my chances only increase to 8% per cycle and even if I use IUI my chances are a measly 10%. This is all due to the fact that when a woman gets to the big 40 (even though I feel and look 26 lol) her egg reserve is totally diminished with only 10% of healthy normal eggs to make a pregnancy. And even if I get pregnant my chances of having down syndrome is around 1 in 136 as opposed to 1 in 2600 or so if I was in my 20's. My chances of miscarriage are dramatically increased to 30%.
> 
> So after having a damn good think and discussing with my OH who is only 33 btw, we have decided to go abroad and to IVF with donor egg. We are all booked into go to St Petersburg in Russia on 18th Feb and then I am going to be syncronised with my donor and go back for the transfer in March. The success rate, regardless of egg recipient is 72% at blasocyst stage and it will be 1/2 my lovely OH.
> 
> We are really excited about it. I JUST NEED TO TELL SOMEBODY!!! lol

eeeeeeek thats amazing u soooo dnt look ur age mrs :shock:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Well it is costing less than it would cost here but yes it is expensive. We have saved quite a bit hence me working around 100 hours a week and being so tired all time. It is £5000.00. Here it would be £10,000 but we would have to wait around 1 - 6 years for a donor unless we used egg share, which I don't want to, and then even then we would have to wait a year or so for match. The odds are not as good here and the cost for the egg share here is £8,000 - £10,000!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I want to change my ticker now lol. I haven't told anybody else and didn't feel like doing so in any of the other threads I go in. You ladies are lovely and always there for me and I feel closer to you. Some of the other ladies are nice but they don't make me feel like I want to tell them stuff lol.....not everything... does that make sense?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I want to change my ticker now lol. I haven't told anybody else and didn't feel like doing so in any of the other threads I go in. You ladies are lovely and always there for me and I feel closer to you. Some of the other ladies are nice but they don't make me feel like I want to tell them stuff lol.....not everything... does that make sense?

yeps it makes snece i only really say how i really feel etc in this thread and my hedgewitch thread:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

makes complete sense hun. change your ticker! this is amazing news and we're all happy for you! :D 

what would you do if PS was right now?! that would be sods law. 

Right ladies, i have to go work, chat later beauts! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I would be over the moon if PS was right!!!!!! But I have to have a back up plan lol....ok hun see you laters xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hedgewitch? Am gonna change my ticker! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> makes complete sense hun. change your ticker! this is amazing news and we're all happy for you! :D
> 
> what would you do if PS was right now?! that would be sods law.
> 
> Right ladies, i have to go work, chat later beauts! x

have a good day hun:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hedgewitch? Am gonna change my ticker! hehe

yeh fertilty spell thread lol. im soooooo torn atm dunno what to do help!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How old are you, am I allowed to ask you? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How old are you, am I allowed to ask you? lol

me? im 24 25 in december lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey your sooo young still. You will get there....I know you will. You are fertile and young xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey your sooo young still. You will get there....I know you will. You are fertile and young xxxx

yeh i know i will just gota work out stress and my cycles back to normal lol. i may be moving here


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow really???? You will have to go to German classes and your lil beanie will speak German and English. How awesome!!! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh wow really???? You will have to go to German classes and your lil beanie will speak German and English. How awesome!!! xxx

yeh been talking about it past 2 days and i think we prob will be have even fond an english school lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh how cool. Dusseldorf is really beautiful...have been there yet?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh how cool. Dusseldorf is really beautiful...have been there yet?

no not yet have just been around n about essen bochum etc dusseldorf is v expensive to live in lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you like my ticker? lol. I just posted a new thread about Egg donation abroad....am just waiting for somebody to reply. I hope its not just me....I would love to hear other ladies stories etc etc. 

Hope somebody replies:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you like my ticker? lol. I just posted a new thread about Egg donation abroad....am just waiting for somebody to reply. I hope its not just me....I would love to hear other ladies stories etc etc.
> 
> Hope somebody replies:cry:

love your ticker! but what is ps is right for you?:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You have no idea how much I want ps to be right for me Lindsey and I still wish and hope and feel that it may be but I have to have a backup plan lol.....God oh God I want PS to be right lol !!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You have no idea how much I want ps to be right for me Lindsey and I still wish and hope and feel that it may be but I have to have a backup plan lol.....God oh God I want PS to be right lol !!!!

i reallly think she will be and you will be one happy bunny come xmas hehe i think we will move here have just been looking at prices of furniture etc and the best thing is here i havent a credit rating so no bad credit


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes that is a good thing. I used to live in Spain and when I moved back to UK my credit rating was really horribly bad and it still hasn't got better so I know exactly what you mean.

I hope PS is right for all of us, because if she is we will all fall preggars around the same time!!!! yay yay yay.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes that is a good thing. I used to live in Spain and when I moved back to UK my credit rating was really horribly bad and it still hasn't got better so I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> I hope PS is right for all of us, because if she is we will all fall preggars around the same time!!!! yay yay yay.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i have my nersery and deco picked out ready hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Go Lindsey goooo! Go !!! you're so like me lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Go Lindsey goooo! Go !!! you're so like me lol

ive been round evry baby store here the last few days haha have my cot and furniture picked out and the decor carpet all of it haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am the same. I have already bought everything:blush:. I have the nursery all set up and has been since July :blush:. Do you think I'm crazy?:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am the same. I have already bought everything:blush:. I have the nursery all set up and has been since July :blush:. Do you think I'm crazy?:wacko:

nope not at all i wanna do the same when we have our own place!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think you will find it in Germany Lindsey....I have a feeling x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think you will find it in Germany Lindsey....I have a feeling x

im just looking now online all we would get is a flat atm as houses are for ppl with kids according to ben :shrug: but can get a 2 bed flat for 287 euors a mth!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

thats cheap..we pay £695 for our 2 bed townhouse here and remember to convert the euros which will be much less..wow..cheap!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> thats cheap..we pay £695 for our 2 bed townhouse here and remember to convert the euros which will be much less..wow..cheap!

they have 180 euors on top for water etc but still much cheeper then id get back in mk


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Are you going to make appointments to view any? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Are you going to make appointments to view any? x

will prob go look at some when we come back for christmas may even put down deposit if we like alough he says i may be able to get it on like a housing allowence thing as wont have an income


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow then go for it!!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow then go for it!!! xx

im seriopusly thinking about it my mum was telling me about all the cuts beeing announced yet again with the uk givernment


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I just watched it! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I just watched it! lol

not too chuffed about living in an apartment lol im such a snob:haha: but its better then living ina room in my parents house


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes much better. Go for it I say! What tv like in Germany... Jeremy Kyle? This Morning? 60 min makeover? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes much better. Go for it I say! What tv like in Germany... Jeremy Kyle? This Morning? 60 min makeover? lol

can get english tv here so il be ok lol atm we have my skybox from home lol just have it pointing the satalite keeps falling over with the wind tho!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Yes much better. Go for it I say! What tv like in Germany... Jeremy Kyle? This Morning? 60 min makeover? lol
> 
> can get english tv here so il be ok lol atm we have my skybox from home lol just have it pointing the satalite keeps falling over with the wind tho!Click to expand...

You're funny....your priorities are right...taking your sky box with you hehe :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Yes much better. Go for it I say! What tv like in Germany... Jeremy Kyle? This Morning? 60 min makeover? lol
> 
> can get english tv here so il be ok lol atm we have my skybox from home lol just have it pointing the satalite keeps falling over with the wind tho!Click to expand...
> 
> You're funny....your priorities are right...taking your sky box with you hehe :haha:Click to expand...

if i dont have eastenders and hollyoaks il go nuts!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dont want to get back on the plane:( i no likey flying:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I love Eastenders and Corry I do! Hey you are like me I not likey flying either lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I can't stand soaps! Oh loves me for it. I'm all about sci fi <3 and cheesy 80's and 90's movies. 

Thats cool about moving to germany though linds! 

I'm having a horible afternoon, want to curl up into a ball and stay out of the way. I emailed PS last night and I haven't had a reply so now I'm being paranoid about that.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi faer sorry your having a naff afternoon. Don't get paranoid about PS, she's probably just busy or or not got round to reading her emails. 

My OH is a sci - fi person too. He is so cute when he watches them all but I let him. That's love that is! haha


----------



## faerieprozac

mmmmmmm. milka chocolate <3

girls i need something positive to happen to me.

how can i hint to oh that i wanna get married?? we've already spoke about not getting married!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly - I know this is really really really personal and you don't have to answer if you don't want to but are you still bd now that you are preggars and if you do feel like answering can I also ask you if so, when did you start doing it without worrying. I remember when I was pregnant with twins and during the end (3rd trim) I always used to worry and when I O I used to get really strong braxton hicks so I had to stop lol

Hon I dont mind answering at all :blush: We 1st had :sex: not long after we got our :bfp: cant remember exactly but I would take a guess at days :dohh: I was never worried seemingly not even after mc I just felt this was our forever baby :cloud9: We had :sex: loads when having Oliver my libido went through the roof :blush: not that DH minded and I havel a distinct feeling it will be the same again :blush::blush: we have had a fair few steamy sessions I can tell you. I do sometimes get an aching sort of feeling afterwards but I think its to do with heightened blood in the area and strong orgasms due to it also the movements of hips as everything has started to relax....I also prefer some positions more than others cause some feel more comfy but overall theres no harm to baby infact its a feel good factor for baby is mum having an orgasm :)

Sorry some of you may find this TMI!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies :kiss:

I started catching up replied to Missymoo and then realised I had missed out loads of pages of catch up :dohh: thats baby brain for you!

MissyMoo hon I am so so so excited for you :wohoo: I hope PS is right but what an amazing back up plan :hugs:

Linds hon I would say go for it in everyway! I believe luck is made by taking risks and moving to Germany is the ultimate risk....I truly think you will find happiness and a great home for your baby!

Faerie hon whats your OHs reason for not getting married and whats yours for wanting to?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Madly...I used to get really strong braxton hicks when I had an orgasm but I think I will try it out again hehe:haha::haha:.

Thanks for sharing that! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I never suffered from braxton hicks at all although I must admit with Oliver the position thing got a little difficult and am not a huge fan of doggy :dohh: so we didnt :sex: so much towards the end :wacko:


----------



## faerieprozac

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Faerie hon whats your OHs reason for not getting married and whats yours for wanting to?

I've never been bothered about marriage, and i've seen so many of my friends dealing with their parents getting divorced that I decided marriage isn;t worth it! But the last few months, i've felt maybe we should. His little girl is convinced thats what every mummy and daddy needs to do, she's already got her own little idea of what our wedding would be like and i think it would help our bond stay strong, she'd be more inclined to see me as mummy? also, i am one of 10 children, and so far none of the girls are married - my parents are getting on now and i'd love my dad to be able to walk one of us down the aisle!!
OH isn't against it as such, he just doesn't think about it. I don't even want a big thing, the cheapest will do me, i'd just love to be his wife... we've been together for 4 and half years, but we've known each other for 9 years going on 10 years in january. he got me a ring for valentine day that i wear on my engagement finger because it's the only finger it fits on and on v day he said "it's not an engagement ring... but if we ever change our mind then it is"... lol. how do i tell him i wanna get married? it's hardly traditional/romantic for me to propose!! feel like a right idiot.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You sound so in love with him faer. So lovely. You are so dedicated and can tell you love princess so much x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> mmmmmmm. milka chocolate <3
> 
> girls i need something positive to happen to me.
> 
> how can i hint to oh that i wanna get married?? we've already spoke about not getting married!!

lol i did it by always putting ring on my wedding finger and showing him it "accidently" haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You nawty lady hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You nawty lady hehe

from the first time we started speaking on line marriage and kids was always the convo from both of us haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We talked about marriage but then we just seemed to bypass it and go on to a child....but we may aswell be married because we are both totally in love and know we will be together forever. I do have an engagement ring and an eternity ring and I never take them off.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We talked about marriage but then we just seemed to bypass it and go on to a child....but we may aswell be married because we are both totally in love and know we will be together forever. I do have an engagement ring and an eternity ring and I never take them off.

ive had to take both my wedding and engagement off the past week my ring finger keeps swelling and they get stuick and dig in:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think it is because I was married before and it all went wrong when my twins were babies. He was a horrible man. I was naive and young. It has put me off. Also he knows people that have got married and its turns nasty and stuff. I think because we are so happy as we are we don't want anything to stop it. Why fix it if it's not broken lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would just tell him Faerie hon how you feel.....explain how a `big do` isnt what you want but being his wife is :) Thats what I did and it worked.....DH didnt feel marriage and `a bit of paper` was important but to me it made us family and I believe when having children you should all have the same surname. I know this prob sounds SO olde fashioned and totally non traditional in this day and age but I never really felt like I belonged anywhere when growing up :( I didnt (and still dont) see my birth dad and so ended up taking my step dads surname when my mum re-married but I never had a good relationship with him so it never totally felt right.....I met DH at 16yrs old and we have been so much in love ever since I know my life will be with him and so I felt it was right to marry. I do feel like `we are more of a family` now which may sound totally stupid cause of course Oliver is my baby but I wanted it all proper so to speak and I do agree hon it will strengthen the bond with Princess. Our wedding was amazing but on a budget such a special day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I must share this with you.......I asked for a cheri reading waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy back before I got my :bfp: and she replied to me recently saying I was next on her list and did I still want a reading! I explained I was pregnant and didnt know if she could still read or not but yes I would love to know if could tell me anything about this baby and if we will have any more babies :) Beanie baby is our last baby but I have always being read that I will have more than two children and so this was what she sent back...........

Congrats on your pregnancy!

They show this baby to be a girl, followed by your son who is going to match JUNE.. so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.

I have a feeling beanie baby is a girl :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow Madly this is wonderful! Did you want a girl? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

TBH Missymoo hon I dont mind at all :) I girl would be nice cause we have Oliver and this is our last baby but I am happy to recieve whatever I am given after everything I am just so happy to be having this chance to be a mummy again :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel the same way x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i said girl madly hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I do think girl too linds :) but of course I could be wrong


----------



## faerieprozac

PS still hasn't replied to me :( 

i don't know how to start the convo with OH about geting married :( 

i feel stuck lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> PS still hasn't replied to me :(
> 
> i don't know how to start the convo with OH about geting married :(
> 
> i feel stuck lol

she sometimes takes a while hun the amount of ppl that msg her she must be well backlogged. just hint lol if hes like my ben he will eventualy get the hint lol


----------



## faerieprozac

well i mentioned it, and he said he was gonna get me an engagement ring for my birthday!! lol... i feel like a right idiot now. 

ps replied, she still sees november :) she said i need to give myself some pamper time!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hey faer 2 lots of great new in one go! Aww bless your OH, men just come right out with things don't they and then you wonder why you have been so hesitant in asking and worrying over nothing. I am glad ps got in contact and yes I feel too that you really need to pamper yourself. You seem to do so much for everyone with very little time for yourself. Get oh to give you a massage or something or go and get one. I suggest some serious YOU TIME!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooh faerie an inpending engagement :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening hope all are well x


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm wellll. a little tired. oh has gone out and i'm enjoying a whiskey or two on my own. :D

anyone around?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm wellll. a little tired. oh has gone out and i'm enjoying a whiskey or two on my own. :D
> 
> anyone around?

im here:)


----------



## faerieprozac

how you doing linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> how you doing linds?

im doing good fed up of ppl asking me WHY? im moving to germany lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Lol aww. Is it definite then? Oooo exciting! It's nobodies buisness :D Enjoy it!!

OH said last night one of the reasons he was gonna propose to me on my birthday was to take my mind off baby making - so it would happen without me thinking about it. I know this sounds MAD, but my birthday november 5th and I ovulate a week or so later, so if he does what he says he's going to, i'm gonna be buzzing about a wedding and telling everyone, i'm probably gonna have Babymaking at the back of my mind, and PS said I'll get my bfp november 27th, which is the end of that cycle!! It's all starting to fit into place... lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Lol aww. Is it definite then? Oooo exciting! It's nobodies buisness :D Enjoy it!!
> 
> OH said last night one of the reasons he was gonna propose to me on my birthday was to take my mind off baby making - so it would happen without me thinking about it. I know this sounds MAD, but my birthday november 5th and I ovulate a week or so later, so if he does what he says he's going to, i'm gonna be buzzing about a wedding and telling everyone, i'm probably gonna have Babymaking at the back of my mind, and PS said I'll get my bfp november 27th, which is the end of that cycle!! It's all starting to fit into place... lol[/it sure is :thumbup: ur gonna be a preggo bride to be lol


----------



## faerieprozac

:wohoo:

Hehehe. :happydance: In a great mood tonight. Are you back in england yet linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Hehehe. :happydance: In a great mood tonight. Are you back in england yet linds?

yeps im back in england have been for a few days now going back on dec 19th to look at flats and for xmas then jan we will move over:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: can I have a whiskey Faer. Feel really down


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: can I have a whiskey Faer. Feel really down

whats up hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's something I don't know. I felt down this morning, then I felt really happy and now I feel really down again. I am soooo bloated too and feel horrible.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> That's something I don't know. I felt down this morning, then I felt really happy and now I feel really down again. I am soooo bloated too and feel horrible.

what cd are u hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

just 6


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> just 6

:hugs: could just be hormones playing silly buggers i hate them days


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope that ps is right for us all!!!! I keep thinking about it. I can't stop feeling this is our month!!!!!!!:happydance:

Please god, please fate, please ps be right for us all....I feel like praying I want it so much :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope that ps is right for us all!!!! I keep thinking about it. I can't stop feeling this is our month!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Please god, please fate, please ps be right for us all....I feel like praying I want it so much :blush:

i hope so too hun
i had my first lot of slippery cm today but moniter still only showing high


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have always checked my CM every month really since I found out you can check it, so since like May. It has taken like 5 months for it to get to the EWCM stage and last month it was wickedly EWCM and lots of it. But every month I always check it I get obsessed and I also start worrying that I have interferred with any :spermy: that may still be up there. I know that sounds really mad and bizarre but I just feel like I am messing things up keep poking around up there because I was doing it like 4 times a day or everytime I went for a wee. Anyway so this month I told myself I wouldn't do it. I have even got to the point of worrying about that's why I haven't got preggars yet because I am messing and poking around inside myself too much. So this month I am adamant I won't be doing it. If EWCM is in there it will be staying there and not interferred with in anyway shape or form. I will not be poking my fingers up my fanny this month:haha::haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have always checked my CM every month really since I found out you can check it, so since like May. It has taken like 5 months for it to get to the EWCM stage and last month it was wickedly EWCM and lots of it. But every month I always check it I get obsessed and I also start worrying that I have interferred with any :spermy: that may still be up there. I know that sounds really mad and bizarre but I just feel like I am messing things up keep poking around up there because I was doing it like 4 times a day or everytime I went for a wee. Anyway so this month I told myself I wouldn't do it. I have even got to the point of worrying about that's why I haven't got preggars yet because I am messing and poking around inside myself too much. So this month I am adamant I won't be doing it. If EWCM is in there it will be staying there and not interferred with in anyway shape or form. I will not be poking my fingers up my fanny this month:haha::haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies, i'm out tonight at OH's dads so will be posting tomorrow. Nothing to report really, i'm not symptom spotting yet and hopefully won't be this month cause it'll drive me crazy! 

hope alllll ladies are well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies, i'm out tonight at OH's dads so will be posting tomorrow. Nothing to report really, i'm not symptom spotting yet and hopefully won't be this month cause it'll drive me crazy!
> 
> hope alllll ladies are well.

im not symptom spotting i just want stupid ov to come after taking soy and macca surly she should be here


----------



## faerieprozac

i bet it'll come when you least expect it :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok imbloody confused my cbfm just gave me a low when no ov been yet and ive had high for the past god knows how long


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ok imbloody confused my cbfm just gave me a low when no ov been yet and ive had high for the past god knows how long

Lindsey hun I could never use the clearblue fertility monitors as I have PCOS and also its hard for me to even use the ovulation test sticks but I'm sending you lots of positive vibes that you will ovulate soon....hey I'm in the same boat hun so your not alone.......its cycle day 53 and last night sorry TMI but when I went to the bathroom when I wiped there was like a little blood clot I mean small and now nothing so I wonder if that could have come from maybe ovulation since yesterday was the full moon and going by my lunar fertility chart I should ovulated on the full moon to so me and my hubby :sex: so I'm hoping that blood sign was a good sign that ovulation happened I didn't feel anything like ovulation pains yesterday but I did the day before so not really sure....Lindsey are you still taking the maca and soy?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ok imbloody confused my cbfm just gave me a low when no ov been yet and ive had high for the past god knows how long
> 
> Lindsey hun I could never use the clearblue fertility monitors as I have PCOS and also its hard for me to even use the ovulation test sticks but I'm sending you lots of positive vibes that you will ovulate soon....hey I'm in the same boat hun so your not alone.......its cycle day 53 and last night sorry TMI but when I went to the bathroom when I wiped there was like a little blood clot I mean small and now nothing so I wonder if that could have come from maybe ovulation since yesterday was the full moon and going by my lunar fertility chart I should ovulated on the full moon to so me and my hubby :sex: so I'm hoping that blood sign was a good sign that ovulation happened I didn't feel anything like ovulation pains yesterday but I did the day before so not really sure....Lindsey are you still taking the maca and soy?Click to expand...

just macca now soy i only took cd 3-7


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ladies just wanted to say I love youuuuuuuuuuuuuu alllllll!!!! Working so hard and have been offline all weekend but always thinking about you all. Linsdey I hope OV shows its face for you soon. I will pray and fx for you hun x


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies, been very tired and busy the past few days. how are you all? any sign of ov linds? frogger? madly? missy? :D anyone else?

i know i shouldn't SS but I have been! Had the worst acid/heartburn on saturday night EVER... but I did have a curry. But I've never had it after curry before! Hmmm. Veiny veiny boobs, and very tired, and frequent urination! But I suppose these are things I notice every week!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies, been very tired and busy the past few days. how are you all? any sign of ov linds? frogger? madly? missy? :D anyone else?
> 
> i know i shouldn't SS but I have been! Had the worst acid/heartburn on saturday night EVER... but I did have a curry. But I've never had it after curry before! Hmmm. Veiny veiny boobs, and very tired, and frequent urination! But I suppose these are things I notice every week!! lol

no sighn of ov yet nopes but we got sum :sex:in last night first time in 4 MONTHS!:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its very hard not to SS when you have a brain and you want a baby hehe. I always tell myself not to but it always is in the back of your mind. You just can't send the thoughts away. It's impossible hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: ladies :hugs:

Sorry I have been MIA for a few days but I have been struggling with work and I am ill :( I have a flu bug.....all achy, sore throat, ears and headache :( feeling proper sorry for myself

Missed you all :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: ladies :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a few days but I have been struggling with work and I am ill :( I have a flu bug.....all achy, sore throat, ears and headache :( feeling proper sorry for myself
> 
> Missed you all :kiss:

u need a hot lemon and honey drink down you mrs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have some in cupboard contain paracetamol (me thinks!) was trying to avoid taking any over the counter meds iykwim but I think I may have to surrender :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I have some in cupboard contain paracetamol (me thinks!) was trying to avoid taking any over the counter meds iykwim but I think I may have to surrender :lol:

make your own up hun thats what i do when i have no aracetamol in just have a hot honey and lemon helpss trust me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont have any honey or lemon....but I am going shopping tomorrow to tescos (I have promised Oliver we can go shopping for halloween decs and goodies :)) so I think I will get some and then I can avoid any sort of meds :thumbup: thanks hon :) hows the moving plans going?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont have any honey or lemon....but I am going shopping tomorrow to tescos (I have promised Oliver we can go shopping for halloween decs and goodies :)) so I think I will get some and then I can avoid any sort of meds :thumbup: thanks hon :) hows the moving plans going?

not too bad just waiting now till december when we go over and register as living at his mums then im entitled to benefits while we get settled in etc and we will get money towards furniture etc too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) sounds great hon I am so pleased for you.....I have a feeling it may be just the move you need :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont have any honey or lemon....but I am going shopping tomorrow to tescos (I have promised Oliver we can go shopping for halloween decs and goodies :)) so I think I will get some and then I can avoid any sort of meds :thumbup: thanks hon :) hows the moving plans going?

Just a heads up, as far as deco goes, tesco have been rubbish this year!! Wilkos had a bigger variety, my local tescos has the smallest section ever and not even costumes!! And it's a big tesco!! Don't understand that :(

Am not chatting too much tonight ladies, my mood has dropped and I feel like i;m heading for downer!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont have any honey or lemon....but I am going shopping tomorrow to tescos (I have promised Oliver we can go shopping for halloween decs and goodies :)) so I think I will get some and then I can avoid any sort of meds :thumbup: thanks hon :) hows the moving plans going?
> 
> Just a heads up, as far as deco goes, tesco have been rubbish this year!! Wilkos had a bigger variety, my local tescos has the smallest section ever and not even costumes!! And it's a big tesco!! Don't understand that :(
> 
> Am not chatting too much tonight ladies, my mood has dropped and I feel like i;m heading for downer!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no faerie hon :hugs: and :kiss: I am feeling down too :( I should be really kicking myself up the arse :wacko:

Thanks re deco hon.....we have a uber huge tescos here in Leeds and it DID have a good selection although I have seen the selections in wilkos and quid shop and for price just as good so we might head there instead :) I am taking Oliver to see my mum tom and she lives right near a shopping centre which contains both wilkos and quid shop so will kill two birds with one stone so to speak :) I cant wait for sunday to come I get so excited about halloween I turn into a big kid and Oliver is even getting into my halloween spirit of things now :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oh no faerie hon :hugs: and :kiss: I am feeling down too :( I should be really kicking myself up the arse :wacko:
> 
> Thanks re deco hon.....we have a uber huge tescos here in Leeds and it DID have a good selection although I have seen the selections in wilkos and quid shop and for price just as good so we might head there instead :) I am taking Oliver to see my mum tom and she lives right near a shopping centre which contains both wilkos and quid shop so will kill two birds with one stone so to speak :) I cant wait for sunday to come I get so excited about halloween I turn into a big kid and Oliver is even getting into my halloween spirit of things now :)

sainsburys and asda are the best plACES HERE for halloween we took a bunch of stuff over to germany for my sil


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its funny how it differs from place to place isnt it :dohh: you would think all the supermarkets would be on par with one another!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Its funny how it differs from place to place isnt it :dohh: you would think all the supermarkets would be on par with one another!

gosh woman look how far ur ticker is already!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know hon :) I hit 2nd tri last friday not that i have had chance to really think about it cause I have been ill :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I know hon :) I hit 2nd tri last friday not that i have had chance to really think about it cause I have been ill :(

eeeeeek 2nd tri!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I dont have any honey or lemon....but I am going shopping tomorrow to tescos (I have promised Oliver we can go shopping for halloween decs and goodies :)) so I think I will get some and then I can avoid any sort of meds :thumbup: thanks hon :) hows the moving plans going?
> 
> Just a heads up, as far as deco goes, tesco have been rubbish this year!! Wilkos had a bigger variety, my local tescos has the smallest section ever and not even costumes!! And it's a big tesco!! Don't understand that :(
> 
> Am not chatting too much tonight ladies, my mood has dropped and I feel like i;m heading for downer!Click to expand...


Awww hope you feeling more cheerful soon. :hugs:



MADLYTTC said:


> oh no faerie hon :hugs: and :kiss: I am feeling down too :( I should be really kicking myself up the arse :wacko:
> 
> Thanks re deco hon.....we have a uber huge tescos here in Leeds and it DID have a good selection although I have seen the selections in wilkos and quid shop and for price just as good so we might head there instead :) I am taking Oliver to see my mum tom and she lives right near a shopping centre which contains both wilkos and quid shop so will kill two birds with one stone so to speak :) I cant wait for sunday to come I get so excited about halloween I turn into a big kid and Oliver is even getting into my halloween spirit of things now :)

Sorry you are ill Madly :hugs: Best place in Maidstone here in Kent is Wilkinsons. Wicked selection! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Scary it hit me last week that I am actually preggers and I am going to have a baby :dohh: I feel a tad scared now.....maybe more apprehensive about things iykwim!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Don't be scared :hugs: You will be fine and gods looking down on you x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Missymoo hon :hugs: I think it just started to get more `real` for me :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all today ive woken up with a bad tummy never getting from that take away again:sick:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Lindsey sorry about your tummy. Is it better now? What was the takeaway you ate last night? x


----------



## faerieprozac

it's never gonna happen for me ladies. i give up today.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> it's never gonna happen for me ladies. i give up today.

hey hey hey whats wrong? :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

had a little disagreement with OH and I feel miserable. completely disheartened that it's ever going to happen. why would it. it hasn't yet.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey faer, Sorry about your disagreement with OH but please don't say that. Stay positive and remember what PS said.


----------



## faerieprozac

but it's just going to be another reading i've had my hopes on dashed, another month of heartache, another christmas wanting there to be a baby growing inside of me!! and knowing that princess will soon have another sibling she never gets to see breaks my heart because it should be me 

sorry girls i'm no use today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> had a little disagreement with OH and I feel miserable. completely disheartened that it's ever going to happen. why would it. it hasn't yet.

you need some you time mrs it will hapen but not while you are so worked up and stressed out :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

feel like crying or screaming not sure which would fit right now it's a mix of rage and sadness


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> feel like crying or screaming not sure which would fit right now it's a mix of rage and sadness

do both then shout it out into a pillow thats what i do:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm sorry faer....It's better to let it all out x


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Faerie!! I just wanna hug you darling!! It will happen for you!! Dont say that it wont! Bad days are SHIT! I have been fighting with my poor husband too but thankfully a newer version of me understands its just frustration and we seem to get through it. I fought with him last night and I had the WORST appointment at the specialists today. She butchered me, condescended me and made me feel that I will easily go on to have a 7th, 8th and 9th mc as she thinks...like the last specialist that I will carry to term and didnt really give me any hope that she will help me.

BIG :hug: darlin! I would even punch the pillow! I have hit the sofa before when I have been that upset LOL.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah still no ov for me day 29 now


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: Hope it comes soon hun. So cold outside today. blaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: Hope it comes soon hun. So cold outside today. blaaaaaaaaahhh

its warmer here today then yest but feels colder lol
omg i have the BEST ewcm i have ever had atm its lituraly hanging out me had dome on my finger and was just hanging like a long bit of string:haha: but my temp has lowerd today:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies :hugs: How are we all?

Linds I hope ov is just around the corner :wohoo:

Faerie hon NEVER give up :kiss: Hope you feel better today :hugs:

MissyMoo love your russian dollies :)


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm feeling a little better today but still negative, i just can't see PS being right, I can't see me EVER being pregnant, it's taken 14 months going on 15 months and it's just too much! I know, everyone is like "just relax it will happen, it will happen when you don't think about it" OMG if somebody else says that to me I will hit them!! How can I relax and forget we're trying when everybody I know is getting it, I see pregnant woman smoking, I see people I know had drug habbits with babies, my heart breaks everytime!! And with Princess's birth mum being pregnant, I just don't know how to feel! I don't think PS is going to be right, because how could she be! I'm really sorry ladies, I'm just angry this week. Af is due between saturday and monday and MY GOSH i KNOW she's coming because I'M THAT ANGRY!! lol. I didn't have this much PMS last month!!! That's for sure. And I know it was SILLY, but I did a HPT yesterday, twas BFN, obviously, but it has confirmed to me that last month was a chemical, because on four tests there were faint lines, the test I used last night was from the same batch as one of my faint lines, and there is nothing, no evap, can't even see the anti body strip, and thats after leaving it all night aswell. Why is this so unfair? I have been such a good person my whole life I don't understand this and now I remember why I stopped believing in any form of God a while ago!! 

Oh my gosh, ladies, I do apologise for that essay, it has made me feel somewhat better though!!

On the plus side of things... just over a week until OH proposes to me properly :D Hahaha.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm feeling a little better today but still negative, i just can't see PS being right, I can't see me EVER being pregnant, it's taken 14 months going on 15 months and it's just too much! I know, everyone is like "just relax it will happen, it will happen when you don't think about it" OMG if somebody else says that to me I will hit them!! How can I relax and forget we're trying when everybody I know is getting it, I see pregnant woman smoking, I see people I know had drug habbits with babies, my heart breaks everytime!! And with Princess's birth mum being pregnant, I just don't know how to feel! I don't think PS is going to be right, because how could she be! I'm really sorry ladies, I'm just angry this week. Af is due between saturday and monday and MY GOSH i KNOW she's coming because I'M THAT ANGRY!! lol. I didn't have this much PMS last month!!! That's for sure. And I know it was SILLY, but I did a HPT yesterday, twas BFN, obviously, but it has confirmed to me that last month was a chemical, because on four tests there were faint lines, the test I used last night was from the same batch as one of my faint lines, and there is nothing, no evap, can't even see the anti body strip, and thats after leaving it all night aswell. Why is this so unfair? I have been such a good person my whole life I don't understand this and now I remember why I stopped believing in any form of God a while ago!!
> 
> Oh my gosh, ladies, I do apologise for that essay, it has made me feel somewhat better though!!
> 
> On the plus side of things... just over a week until OH proposes to me properly :D Hahaha.

im the same hun cant imagine me being the one with a preg ticker or the one shoing a proper looking test without ppl saying it looks like an evap. if shes not right for you then she isnt for me been trying since last july/august and had nothing but chems and af


----------



## faerieprozac

It's so unfair for us linds! Good things come to those who wait but surely we've waited and been good enough?! :( And yet there are teens (got nothing against teen pregnancy btw) getting pregnant at the click of a finger!


----------



## faerieprozac

I just don't know how I am meant to feel atm. I'd like to see more proof about PS being right for a start.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I just don't know how I am meant to feel atm. I'd like to see more proof about PS being right for a start.

i take ur chem as proof for me thats what im clinging onto and that she picked up on all my chems


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and hey hun if she is right for you then this is ur last af for at least 9 mths! if af even arives at all


----------



## faerieprozac

well she was right about chem and she was right about september being a positive month because our results would show we have no problem concieving... 

but when i got gail and sandras readings, there were things in there that were correct for me but they were wrong :( 

i don't want to cling onto false hope. i wish i hadn't got these predictions because they are what I have clung to the last few months. my head is a mess today linds!! :( 

i hope ov comes for you soon hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> well she was right about chem and she was right about september being a positive month because our results would show we have no problem concieving...
> 
> but when i got gail and sandras readings, there were things in there that were correct for me but they were wrong :(
> 
> i don't want to cling onto false hope. i wish i hadn't got these predictions because they are what I have clung to the last few months. my head is a mess today linds!! :(
> 
> i hope ov comes for you soon hun

i kinda wish the same as i clung to hope of both gail jenny and sandra june/july/sept and not one of them were right i just had a never ending af instead ben thinks its as i was so worked up over the pridictions


----------



## faerieprozac

the only good that has come from these predictions is this thread i'd be lost without it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> the only good that has come from these predictions is this thread i'd be lost without it

same im still hoping ps is right i know il be hearbroken if she isnt lol thats why im watching u!


----------



## faerieprozac

if she is right, i will tell every single person I know about her. 

right i'm gonna do some housework before I'm too tired to do so! xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Lindsey and faer. Hope your feeling better after getting it all out in the open faer. Sometimes it does a lot of good getting out all that pressure. Lindsey I think you are right about getting worked up about the prediction. I tend to do this too. Not good. I am just about to have my tea. OH is out tonight. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies did you all get a PS pregnancy prediction?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies did you all get a PS pregnancy prediction?

yeh we did hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im trying the drinking method again tonight worth a try have LOTS of egg white mucus and ben had some maccaa today too so both nice n ready for it haha

ben found a study done on it 
* Many pregnancies are thwarted simply because the potential mother to be is just not emotionally ready or has built up so much tension and stress from each failed attempt at ovulation, that the brain begins to recognise the subject of pregnancy as being potentially harmful and may make a subconscious effort to block fertilization.

Drinking wine can help to alleviate some of this tension and help lower initial stress levels. Although drinking wine is not recommended when you are pregnant, it can certainly be the means to an end to get you to first base and you don't have be inebriated to achieve this.
*


----------



## CJSG1977

Very good article Lindsey. I agree, I certainly feel I have worked my self up too much since my last miscarriage in august. I was just enjoying trying. I wasnt charting or anything and since then I have turned into a freak. So this month it stops. No smep, no opk's, no regimental :sex: and just remembering that I love my husband and it would be nice to have a baby. Will see how it goes. And I am sat enjoying a nice glass of rose!

After my reading with Jenny was wrong I debated getting another reading, but the hearbreak was just too much. And I couldnt bare it if she said never, or if it was soon and she was wrong again.

:hug: Faerie


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I got my smiley face last night so we did :sex: and I used lots of Preseed. If Sandra is correct it is now 28th October which is when fertilization should happen if it is going to. Isn't that weird!!!! Then I am due :witch: on 12th Nov, which is what Psychic Star said....also weird!!! I would be amazed if it happened for me this month. If it does it would be bloody marvellous!!! 

So how are you all today ladies? I hope you are all ok. I love you all!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I forgot to let you know. I have an appointment at Bridge Centre Fertility on Monday at 10.00am with a Mr Summers. He's supposed to be a fertility geek hehe. Lets see x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh I forgot to let you know. I have an appointment at Bridge Centre Fertility on Monday at 10.00am with a Mr Summers. He's supposed to be a fertility geek hehe. Lets see x

haha i just figured out ur sig haha russion doll!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well we dtd last night thinking w ehad good chnace of ov and my flipping temp is even lower today!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

How are we all today :hugs:

I am ill :( I have a terrible cough and just generally run down like a sort of flu bug I suppose.....My stomach and lungs hurt from all the coughing so I am off to the drs at 4.50pm not sure if they can help but I need checking over at the very least I feel so unwell :( Oliver has a sickness bug too and the last thing I feel like doing is cleaning up :sick: bless him! Hes laid on the sofa with his head on my knee right now, not himself at all :( I have my uncles funeral to get through tomorrow as well so on a right downer right now!

MissyMoo I am so hopeful for you :)......We were due to start IVF when I fell naturally with Oliver (a shock!) I was doing the last few bloods and swabs to start treatment but was waiting on :witch: to come and go and alas she never arrived....:bfp:.....I hope its the same for you hon I really really do :)

Linds hon I love the :wine: idea :) both my angel and beanie baby were concieved on :drunk: night out :lol: angel baby on a boat load of vodka but beanie baby on a boat load of Pimms :rofl: I would def give it a go it worked for us!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> How are we all today :hugs:
> 
> I am ill :( I have a terrible cough and just generally run down like a sort of flu bug I suppose.....My stomach and lungs hurt from all the coughing so I am off to the drs at 4.50pm not sure if they can help but I need checking over at the very least I feel so unwell :( Oliver has a sickness bug too and the last thing I feel like doing is cleaning up :sick: bless him! Hes laid on the sofa with his head on my knee right now, not himself at all :( I have my uncles funeral to get through tomorrow as well so on a right downer right now!
> 
> MissyMoo I am so hopeful for you :)......We were due to start IVF when I fell naturally with Oliver (a shock!) I was doing the last few bloods and swabs to start treatment but was waiting on :witch: to come and go and alas she never arrived....:bfp:.....I hope its the same for you hon I really really do :)
> 
> Linds hon I love the :wine: idea :) both my angel and beanie baby were concieved on :drunk: night out :lol: angel baby on a boat load of vodka but beanie baby on a boat load of Pimms :rofl: I would def give it a go it worked for us!

thanks hunni im soo not impreesed with myn ovarys lol keep thinking ov is coming then temp stays low! hope you and oliver feel better soon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont trust temping hon......dont read too much into it :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No I have never temped! Not likey it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> No I have never temped! Not likey it!

i need to for prrof to docs if i have another un ovulatry cycle:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:( oh I guess no choice then!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Fussy things....doctors are annoying grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies i guess im onto another long on dday 31 with no ov in sight:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: hon fxed you ov soon! Have you tried vit b6 just a silly question you prob have but it was what I was taking to regulate my cycles and ov after implant was removed and seemed to work also made af lighter :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: hon fxed you ov soon! Have you tried vit b6 just a silly question you prob have but it was what I was taking to regulate my cycles and ov after implant was removed and seemed to work also made af lighter :)

no havent tried it yet will give it a try next cycle when ever that may be even with the soy im still on a long one


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its just I use to have major long cycles and vit b6 seemed to regulate mine so I ov around cd20-21 and af cd33 still slightly longer cycles but always regular and I knew where I was iykwim....not expensive tescos sell them in x90 box I think and you only need to take one a day :) you can take all cycle long unlike evening primrose oil which you only take to ov :dohh: no good if ov never comes!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Its just I use to have major long cycles and vit b6 seemed to regulate mine so I ov around cd20-21 and af cd33 still slightly longer cycles but always regular and I knew where I was iykwim....not expensive tescos sell them in x90 box I think and you only need to take one a day :) you can take all cycle long unlike evening primrose oil which you only take to ov :dohh: no good if ov never comes!

thank you hunni i may try them when i next get some cash was just thinking t may be that soy halfs it this cycle and again next cycle so instead of 133 il have have 67 days but that will take me to end of november :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Makes sense to me in that case I would hang fire as much as its a pain your theory might just be right!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Makes sense to me in that case I would hang fire as much as its a pain your theory might just be right!

well i just sat and worked it out :-kif this is 67 days ov for me ind december would be around december 25th LATE december:shock:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: right on track :thumbup: I would def wait it out :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: right on track :thumbup: I would def wait it out :)

you watch now il mess it up haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sometimes thing happen for a reason hon....but I think you will have a new baby to go with that new home of yours :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Sometimes thing happen for a reason hon....but I think you will have a new baby to go with that new home of yours :)

thanks hun thats what i keep thinking new house new start new baby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Exactly :thumbup: I keep telling myself new year, new baby and new luck :) We are so unlucky in life I feel this baby will come with lots of luck!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ladies just been into town and bought myself a new pair of groovy boots with lush furr ...they are black and soo trendy hehe. Will do me good for Edinburgh on 12th Nov. How are you feeling today? We :sex: this morning again even though we were supposed to do it every 3 days as suggested by that Dr Jones that I never really got properly to see lol. Waiting an hour to be seen and all the info I got was have :sex: 3 days. Makes me laugh though. Se we did :sex: on Wednesday night and we should have :sex: on Saturday night but I was soo horny (sorry TMI) this morning so I seduced him haha:haha::blush: But I got my LH surge (smiley lovely face) on Clearblue digi on Wednesday afternoon. So thats two really great steamy :sex: sessions so maybe, just maybe, in this big confusing, myserious, sometimes wonderous, sometimes pretty difficult life! haha 

I'm in a good mood. Not sure why. Maybe its the boots! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We did :sex: on thursday night, sunday night, wednesday night and friday morning......lh surge was wednesday afternoon. Ov estimated dependent on egg living 24-48 hours Thursday-Friday. So Wednesday :spermy: could have got up ready for egg sat there waiting in anticipation for my wonderous egg or todays fresh :spermy: could be swimming up there right now as I sit here diving at my egg. Or on the other hand maybe they are all swimming in the wrong direction or being total dimwits and just sitting there or maybe dying off. Or, MAYBE, they have already bore their way into my egg and on 12th Nov I will get my :bfp: because thats what I want and thats what PS said. My :witch: due 12th Nov exactly and PS who I believe in, said I won't get :witch:. She is going on a vacation and I get a beanie baby and Father Christmas instead this year!!!! yay


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Keeping my fxed for you MissyMoo :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Madly I thought I seen you as a peach or nectarine yesterday now you are a lemon hmmmm. Did you go back a bit?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No I was a peach yesterday 13wk+6 today I`m 14wks so moved to lemon :) Decided to put my fruit ticker back up so we can point out babies size at supermarket to Oliver so he understand baby is getitng bigger and bigger iykwim


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww I always loved your fruit ticker. I thought a lemon was smaller than a peach. You live and you learn hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah you would think so but apparently on average its not :shrug: mental eh! Next week I will be a navel orange cant wait for that!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have seen some small lemons and some huge peaches hehe. But I have seen small peaches and huge lemons! What a conversation madly! haha. But I suppose there are big and small of everything. hehe:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But the main thing is....your lil beanie is growing and that is a FACT!!!! And when you get on the Turkey at Christmas it will be a Bloby Beanie with a big smile on its cute face! hehe. Are you going to have a little glass of wine or bubbly Christmas day? x


----------



## faerieprozac

my friend did another reading for me today, she feels it will be very soon, it won't be easy at first, but it will be very soon!! again leading me to get my hopes up that PS is right, but I trust my friend with all my heart I've known her 12 years. She is still praticing Tarot, but she understands it and I honestly feel she's on to something. :D

How are you all? I need to read and catch up ... i've been baking halloween cakes allllllll night.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How Lousy they have edited my damn siggy. No happy now


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek, your russian dolls!! maybe you could get smaller ones they won't take off?

Felt like AF was here this morning, but she hasn't shown yet. She'll arrive between today and monday. Most likely tomorrow!! She's timed that right... appearing on halloween :D 

So I've had a good nights sleep, and I'm feeling much better this weekend. My friends reading last night, I can't remember exactly what she said, but she said it's going to happen soon, I had a really positive card, and one of my cards was about a new beginning, and one of them was about how in the next few weeks I'll have some secrets!! She then used her runes, and again, she had one that suggested there'll be a big change in my life, and the last one said that what i want is coming, but It won't be an easy ride at first and I'll be shadowed by it for a little while! 

If this all fits, and PS is right, she said I'll have terrible terrible morning sickness, because my son is going to have a full head of hair and apparently women suffer from bad MS when there child is hairy :D Hahah. I know this isn't my month, I'm not going to get upset when she arrives, I can feel it! But next cycle, I pray to ANYONE who will listen (i'm not much of a believer lately!) that I get my BFP please, christmas will be so much better. 

Missy, Linds, Madly, Froggers, any other beautiful ladies, how are you allll? Any news?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies STILL no poxy ov for me went to a halloween party last night with my best mate and her lil girl ended up comin ghome at 8.15 haha little one was too scared f the costumes and my mate kept being sick shes 16 weeks preg and felt baby move for the first time while we were there and couldnt stop being sick after is still like it now:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh dear linds!! Did you dress up aswell? Hope you're friend is alright now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Oh dear linds!! Did you dress up aswell? Hope you're friend is alright now!

nah i didnt i had no money lol but we dressed lil lushay up as a witch


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no MissyMoo cant believe they edited your siggy :( I have seen some HUGE ones around and they have never been edited :shrug:

faerie hon so glad you have got a bit of PMA back :hugs: remain positive and have faith.....it worked for me :thumbup:

Linds hon :hugs: so sorry still no OV hope it turns up real soon :trouble:

MissyMoo I may have the odd little drinky at xmas......I usually love a baileys with oodles of ice so its well watered down may treat myself to that.....what I am most looking forward to is a prawn cocktail :lol: I will be 22wks preggo exactly on xmas day so that means 7wks and 6days until xmas :rofl:

No xmas presents bought yet at all....however like you faerie cant wait until halloween celebrations tomorrow!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think the ladies in over 40 forum have reported it. They never seem very friendly...I say stuff and they always ignore me. Its ok cos I don't really feel old like them. Or maybe they are just jealous that I am going to Russia. I feel so angry...cos this is my decision. One of them had a stab at me in there the other day and said I should be happy cos I have 2 children and some of them haven't had the pleasure of just 1. Why do people judge me in this way. Why is the world so cruel and people so nasty. God im angry


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry ladies....sorry to be negative....and angry...I think I will unsubscribe from the over 40 and over 35 forum. They really are not as friendly as my other threads. Especially you guys in here. I LOV ALL YOUUUUUUUUUS! hehe

Madly - I would do the same at xmas. My OH said if you get pregnant before xmas will you have a small glass of bubbly. I said I would think about it. lol.

Faer - I love your attitude and I think your friend sounds like she knows what she is doing. I laughed when you said the :witch: is going to be on time for Halloween.

Linds - Your party was a bit weird eh, people getting scared and your friend being sick after feeling the baby move lol. I have got lots of sweeties from Wilkinsons for the kids that are gonna be coming round as usual on sunday being gouls and witches and the likes. I remember when I used to dress as a witch with Emma and Claire and I even used to do the trick with the silly string. Once we got chased down the road by a psycho mad mad after spraying his door with silly string haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am missing my Russian Dolls already. It took me ages to get those on there. So not fair! I wonder if I can get a smaller version on them. I got them off Glitter site and even then I had to be shown how to do it lol. Damn so ooooooo NOT FAIR! I loved the way they glistened:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think the ladies in over 40 forum have reported it. They never seem very friendly...I say stuff and they always ignore me. Its ok cos I don't really feel old like them. Or maybe they are just jealous that I am going to Russia. I feel so angry...cos this is my decision. One of them had a stab at me in there the other day and said I should be happy cos I have 2 children and some of them haven't had the pleasure of just 1. Why do people judge me in this way. Why is the world so cruel and people so nasty. God im angry

hun wouldnt be that its that the4re is a rule of 600x 300 pixels or sigs if you like i can make you a small one


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG Ladies 1st tri is so scary and 2nd is even worse.....I know technically I am being a fraud but am staying on my regular TTC haunts :thumbup: with permission from the TTC Ladies of course :)

I posted on a thread about NOT Breastfeeding.....I cant b/c I had a breast reduction in 2004 and my nipples are detached from my milk dudes.....I had 8lb taken away from EACH boob so big op but I had it for my health I was only 21yrs old :( The thread has now turned into a scary scary arguments about how formula feeding is DANGEROUS and how you are putting NASTY FAKE MILK INTO YOUR BABYS BODY posters have been comparing it to giving your baby a mcd`s meal or drugs and alcohol LIKE ITS THE WORST THING IN THE WORLD :saywhat: and if you formula feed you are a BAD MOTHER! I hope this thread is closed its horrible :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG Ladies 1st tri is so scary and 2nd is even worse.....I know technically I am being a fraud but am staying on my regular TTC haunts :thumbup: with permission from the TTC Ladies of course :)
> 
> I posted on a thread about NOT Breastfeeding.....I cant b/c I had a breast reduction in 2004 and my nipples are detached from my milk dudes.....I had 8lb taken away from EACH boob so big op but I had it for my health I was only 21yrs old :( The thread has now turned into a scary scary arguments about how formula feeding is DANGEROUS and how you are putting NASTY FAKE MILK INTO YOUR BABYS BODY posters have been comparing it to giving your baby a mcd`s meal or drugs and alcohol LIKE ITS THE WORST THING IN THE WORLD :saywhat: and if you formula feed you are a BAD MOTHER! I hope this thread is closed its horrible :(

:hugs: you stay with us mrs we will all join you in the prego area one day soon


----------



## faerieprozac

we will in join you by the end of january madly :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> we will in join you by the end of january madly :D

loveing that pma hun!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I think the ladies in over 40 forum have reported it. They never seem very friendly...I say stuff and they always ignore me. Its ok cos I don't really feel old like them. Or maybe they are just jealous that I am going to Russia. I feel so angry...cos this is my decision. One of them had a stab at me in there the other day and said I should be happy cos I have 2 children and some of them haven't had the pleasure of just 1. Why do people judge me in this way. Why is the world so cruel and people so nasty. God im angry
> 
> hun wouldnt be that its that the4re is a rule of 600x 300 pixels or sigs if you like i can make you a small oneClick to expand...

Would you be kind enough Linds....I'm pooh with stuff like that :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I think the ladies in over 40 forum have reported it. They never seem very friendly...I say stuff and they always ignore me. Its ok cos I don't really feel old like them. Or maybe they are just jealous that I am going to Russia. I feel so angry...cos this is my decision. One of them had a stab at me in there the other day and said I should be happy cos I have 2 children and some of them haven't had the pleasure of just 1. Why do people judge me in this way. Why is the world so cruel and people so nasty. God im angry
> 
> hun wouldnt be that its that the4re is a rule of 600x 300 pixels or sigs if you like i can make you a small oneClick to expand...
> 
> Would you be kind enough Linds....I'm pooh with stuff like that :kiss:Click to expand...

yeh hun will have a play round when i get back from the library got to go get me some german books to try learn the language lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes hang in their Madly and don't take no s..t from those negative people in that thread. I am also bottle feeding because when I breast fed with Emma and Claire I was constantly doing it and nothing much ever came out and I never was able to satisfy them. I think I have a problem so this time to save all the stress and upset from my baby I am going to bottle feed. Also it is good for OH to do that otherwise they can feel left out. 

Stay with us! We love you! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Linds:hugs: Happy German book hunting xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gooooood morning ladies im on top of the world this morn had the best:sex: ever and for once EVERYTHING stayed in:happydance: and my temp has slightly rissen today PURRRRLLLEASE let this be THE rise[-o&lt;


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes yes yes yes yes!!!! Hope it is Linds! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes!!!! Hope it is Linds! xxx

knowing my luck it will go back down lol but i had ewcm for last few days, cramping started yesterday day time and my temp has rien a lil today


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope it stays up for you. I never feel Ov anymore or get any kind of cramping. I think my body has gone on strike haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am now 3dpo but nothing much to write home about lol except I feel sooo ill, massive headache since yesterday afternoon and still got it this morning.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am now 3dpo but nothing much to write home about lol except I feel sooo ill, massive headache since yesterday afternoon and still got it this morning.

when was ur ps prediction?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

on 12th Nov when af is due lol!!!!! ps said I will find out on 12th Nov ....can you believe that! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> on 12th Nov when af is due lol!!!!! ps said I will find out on 12th Nov ....can you believe that! lol

eeeeek fingers crossed:af::dust: im secretly hoping shes wrong by a few mths for me haha and i get it this cycle


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did she predict end dec for u?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did she predict end dec for u?

december 25th to be exact for conception but i emailed her a week or so ago and she said they arent always spot on and the next time i get preg il stay preg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Linds for ov :hugs:

Hey at least if not this month then things sound like they are getting back on track.....on track for xmas day :bfp: :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It will be a christmas conception wow! Precious!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: Linds for ov :hugs:
> 
> Hey at least if not this month then things sound like they are getting back on track.....on track for xmas day :bfp: :dance:

im not even sure if it is ov lol dont want to get my hopes up and tomorrrow be back down low


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we have our pram picked out, car seat, haha nursery deco, nursery furniture and baby names just need a baby now!


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies. i ache today, i worked sooo hard yesterday, i was the first at the party to sleep lol. I did drink a fair bit of rum though. I was a pirates wench :D 

No AF yet, but have been cramping all morning, the witch will arrive today for sure. 

Linds I hope it's Ov!! Missy I hope you've caught eggy and PS is right for you :D 

How you feeling today madly?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies. i ache today, i worked sooo hard yesterday, i was the first at the party to sleep lol. I did drink a fair bit of rum though. I was a pirates wench :D
> 
> No AF yet, but have been cramping all morning, the witch will arrive today for sure.
> 
> Linds I hope it's Ov!! Missy I hope you've caught eggy and PS is right for you :D
> 
> How you feeling today madly?

lol i was a lil slozzled last night too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds did you find some russian dollys for me lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Linds did you find some russian dollys for me lol

just about to have a look now hun my photoshop froze last night


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww I want my russian dollys....pzweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese find me sum hehe! ty ty ty


----------



## faerieprozac

afternoon girllllls

had a lovely bath after my dinner, OH is asleep on the sofa ... hungover/man flu. princess is in the bath. so i'm calm atm. cramping, and spotted a little, so she's gonna be here soon!! while i was in the bath i was thinking, trying to like, chill out, and i zoned out a little and something tells me PS is going to be right!! I just feel it.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What did you feel? Zoned out? Im intrigued....tell me faer pls!!! Excited now.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Well, ages ago my mate lent me books written by Mia Dolan, she's a clairevoyant/psychic lady. In her books she explains how she first began exploring the "spirit world" and she explains how she has a spirit guide who talks to her. So every now and again in the bath, when I'm completely calm and won't be disturbed, I clear everything from my mind until it's completely blank, and then ask "myself" questions... I know it sounds MENTAL lol, but I honestly believe in it. I have a feeling if I /do/ have a "spirit guide" he's called michael... lol. But basically, I was calmed and zoned out, and I asked if anyone was listening (in my head not out loud) and yes was the answer, then I asked if it will happen soon, and the answer was yes, but be patient and stop worrying, and then i asked if it will be november and the answer was yes, but i felt like whoever answered was smiling. Then i *heard* "don't fall asleep" and opened my eyes.. lol, then my left arm went goosebumpy, despite it being under very hot water!! and just the left arm! I probably sound CRAZY now. lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Well, ages ago my mate lent me books written by Mia Dolan, she's a clairevoyant/psychic lady. In her books she explains how she first began exploring the "spirit world" and she explains how she has a spirit guide who talks to her. So every now and again in the bath, when I'm completely calm and won't be disturbed, I clear everything from my mind until it's completely blank, and then ask "myself" questions... I know it sounds MENTAL lol, but I honestly believe in it. I have a feeling if I /do/ have a "spirit guide" he's called michael... lol. But basically, I was calmed and zoned out, and I asked if anyone was listening (in my head not out loud) and yes was the answer, then I asked if it will happen soon, and the answer was yes, but be patient and stop worrying, and then i asked if it will be november and the answer was yes, but i felt like whoever answered was smiling. Then i *heard* "don't fall asleep" and opened my eyes.. lol, then my left arm went goosebumpy, despite it being under very hot water!! and just the left arm! I probably sound CRAZY now. lol.

not at all i have had things like that happen too


----------



## faerieprozac

:D Ahhh I love you girls you're always so understanding and I don't feel like a crazy person now! But I feel very very very positive about november. Still no AF, just a little spotting, no cramping now, but she'll be here and I'll welcome her this month as I won't be seeing her again for 9 months!!

^^^^

that is just HOW POSITIVE i am !! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :D Ahhh I love you girls you're always so understanding and I don't feel like a crazy person now! But I feel very very very positive about november. Still no AF, just a little spotting, no cramping now, but she'll be here and I'll welcome her this month as I won't be seeing her again for 9 months!!
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> that is just HOW POSITIVE i am !! :D

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god i am in such a fowl mood today so irritible and snappy just shouted at my mum for not telling me i have to pay for my opticians apt tomoz and keep snapping at ben and my god can i feel it in myself want to bite somebodys head off


----------



## faerieprozac

Eeeek. Wonder whats caused that Linds? Do you get snappy after Ov??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Eeeek. Wonder whats caused that Linds? Do you get snappy after Ov??

i get snappy around ov ben usualy says "god seriously your ovulating!"


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Wow that's amazing. I have tried to do this myself but I never receive any messages or get anywhere. I wish I could do that! 

I will be very positive for you for NOVEMBER!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

missy i still havent managed to find any nice dolls for you:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh ok... it's ok Lindsey and ty for trying. Really appreciate that. I found them in the glitter site but not sure how to get them smaller


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:



> Oh ok... it's ok Lindsey and ty for trying. Really appreciate that. I found them in the glitter site but not sure how to get them smaller

you may be able to resize them in photbucket or something like that hun


----------



## faerieprozac

Good morning beauts!!!

AF did hit me, but i'm fine, quite content!! This is my month!! Hope you're all well, off to work. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies check out my rise:D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Good morning beauts!!!
> 
> AF did hit me, but i'm fine, quite content!! This is my month!! Hope you're all well, off to work. xx

wooooop don't get comfy mrs witchy its your last month for a good while!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Faer and Lindsey.....

Lindsey - wow temp rise

Faer - You are definately gonna get preggo this month. It seems you are confident on that fact.

Me - I'm gonna be all on my own :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh god your gonna leave me on my own. I will be all alone:cry:

whos gonna leave you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Faer and Lindsey.....
> 
> Lindsey - wow temp rise
> 
> Faer - You are definately gonna get preggo this month. It seems you are confident on that fact.
> 
> Me - I'm gonna be all on my own :cry:

oi mrs your coming with ul be prego b4 me remember ps that date still has not passed so enough of that please!


----------



## faerieprozac

missy! smile! you will get it!


----------



## want a baby

hey ladies hope you dont mind me adding to this section:

*ruby's predictions*

I see a find out with a bfp/conceive OR give birth in Sept. So either find out with a bfp/conceive this Sept OR give birth Sept 2011. I see a boy.


I see a find out with a bfp/conceive or give birth in June. So either find out with a bfp/conceive in June of 2012 or give birth in June of 2013. I see a girl.

I see a find out with a bfp/conceive or give birth in Nov. So either find out with a bfp/conceive in Nov of 2015 or give birth in Nov of 2016. I see a boy.

*jenny's predictions
*
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins the end of April/beginning of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 9th.

*sandra's predictions*

Ok i want to mention where straight away im drawn to two girls for you , the month of november of this year is significant in conceiving i feel , so bfp around november / december with an autumn birth next september

*gail predicitons
*
Im shown 2 conceptions for you, both boys, and the first of these pregnancies show for October 2010, all well around this and your baby boy is born 2011

*Cheri predicitons
*
Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They show you guys with a girl and they relate her to November so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just asked ben to smell my cm incase the infection i had was back and he went "no smells find i think your ovulating or somthing it smells like purfume!":rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

want a baby said:


> hey ladies hope you dont mind me adding to this section:
> 
> *ruby's predictions*
> 
> I see a find out with a bfp/conceive OR give birth in Sept. So either find out with a bfp/conceive this Sept OR give birth Sept 2011. I see a boy.
> 
> 
> I see a find out with a bfp/conceive or give birth in June. So either find out with a bfp/conceive in June of 2012 or give birth in June of 2013. I see a girl.
> 
> I see a find out with a bfp/conceive or give birth in Nov. So either find out with a bfp/conceive in Nov of 2015 or give birth in Nov of 2016. I see a boy.
> 
> *jenny's predictions
> *
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins the end of April/beginning of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 9th.
> 
> *sandra's predictions*
> 
> Ok i want to mention where straight away im drawn to two girls for you , the month of november of this year is significant in conceiving i feel , so bfp around november / december with an autumn birth next september
> 
> *gail predicitons
> *
> Im shown 2 conceptions for you, both boys, and the first of these pregnancies show for October 2010, all well around this and your baby boy is born 2011
> 
> *Cheri predicitons
> *
> Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They show you guys with a girl and they relate her to November so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

hiya welcome to the mad house be sure to leave your sanity at the door:thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

LMAO at what ben said to you linds!! Hahaha awwww. I hope it's ov hunny!! Least your cycle may be getting more regular!!

I got some tarot cards today :D


----------



## faerieprozac

want a baby said:


> hey ladies hope you dont mind me adding to this section:
> 
> *ruby's predictions*
> 
> I see a find out with a bfp/conceive OR give birth in Sept. So either find out with a bfp/conceive this Sept OR give birth Sept 2011. I see a boy.
> 
> 
> I see a find out with a bfp/conceive or give birth in June. So either find out with a bfp/conceive in June of 2012 or give birth in June of 2013. I see a girl.
> 
> I see a find out with a bfp/conceive or give birth in Nov. So either find out with a bfp/conceive in Nov of 2015 or give birth in Nov of 2016. I see a boy.
> 
> *jenny's predictions
> *
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins the end of April/beginning of May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of February 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 9th.
> 
> *sandra's predictions*
> 
> Ok i want to mention where straight away im drawn to two girls for you , the month of november of this year is significant in conceiving i feel , so bfp around november / december with an autumn birth next september
> 
> *gail predicitons
> *
> Im shown 2 conceptions for you, both boys, and the first of these pregnancies show for October 2010, all well around this and your baby boy is born 2011
> 
> *Cheri predicitons
> *
> Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They show you guys with a girl and they relate her to November so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.


Ooooo, all very close! Only a few of my predictions had similar months, mostly it was all over the place! Welcome :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> LMAO at what ben said to you linds!! Hahaha awwww. I hope it's ov hunny!! Least your cycle may be getting more regular!!
> 
> I got some tarot cards today :D

my chart looks good just hoping it doesnt go back down tomoz:(. i wanna try tarrot but would never know where to start


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm gonna read through my book tonight. i've tried it before but they weren't my cards, and they don't generally work if they don't belong to you. so i'm gonna put them under my bed to break them in :D i'll do everyone a reading haha :D it's prob not gonna work but i'll never know if i don't try :D


----------



## want a baby

thank you ladies :)

i have gotten another back

anne marie
I'd like to give you January 2011 as a conception month or the month you get your BFP 
The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your child will be a baby girl

have you ladies had any done?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm gonna read through my book tonight. i've tried it before but they weren't my cards, and they don't generally work if they don't belong to you. so i'm gonna put them under my bed to break them in :D i'll do everyone a reading haha :D it's prob not gonna work but i'll never know if i don't try :D

hehe i want one if u manage it! lol i tried that bath thing today didndt work i just almost fell asleep and then my mum shouted me and disturbd me:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

want a baby said:


> thank you ladies :)
> 
> i have gotten another back
> 
> anne marie
> I'd like to give you January 2011 as a conception month or the month you get your BFP
> The Moon card: This card represents female energy, i feel your child will be a baby girl
> 
> have you ladies had any done?

i had gail, jenny, sandra and ps ps is the on that is coming up in december all others were wrong


----------



## want a baby

yeah, im not sure what to make of them taking them with a pinch of salt im very addicted though lol!hows your cycles going?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

want a baby said:


> yeah, im not sure what to make of them taking them with a pinch of salt im very addicted though lol!hows your cycles going?

my last cycle was 133 days this one fingers crossed ov is here now


----------



## want a baby

oh sorry to hear that huni have had pretty irregular ones aswell, but clomid has tamed them down, im on cycle day 10 hoping to ovulate soon, fingers crossed we all get a BFP soon :)


----------



## faerieprozac

i love ps. i hope she's right for all of us. she's a lovely lady and has given me alot of pma


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i love ps. i hope she's right for all of us. she's a lovely lady and has given me alot of pma

im hoping shes wrong for me haha


----------



## want a baby

i must be slow but whos ps?lol


----------



## faerieprozac

psychic star, she's on ebay


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> psychic star, she's on ebay

had a dream we all met up last nigght you had a lil boy madly had a lil girl missy had a lil girl and i had a lil girl:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

sounds about right. i think madly will have a girl, and i already know whatever child i have is going to be a boy!! :D


----------



## want a baby

oh gail :) yeah loved her reading but she was out on the month!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Well I am 28yrs old today :dohh: and am still struggling with this throat infection :cry: despite feeling pants me and DH went for lunch together which was really nice and attempted buggy shopping....I say attempted cause we have such a different opinion on what we want and I dont think we will ever agree :dohh: leaving it until next year now too much like hardwork, he drove me mad :lol:

How are you Ladies this eve :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well I am 28yrs old today :dohh: and am still struggling with this throat infection :cry: despite feeling pants me and DH went for lunch together which was really nice and attempted buggy shopping....I say attempted cause we have such a different opinion on what we want and I dont think we will ever agree :dohh: leaving it until next year now too much like hardwork, he drove me mad :lol:
> 
> How are you Ladies this eve :shrug:

happy birthday hunni:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well I am 28yrs old today :dohh: and am still struggling with this throat infection :cry: despite feeling pants me and DH went for lunch together which was really nice and attempted buggy shopping....I say attempted cause we have such a different opinion on what we want and I dont think we will ever agree :dohh: leaving it until next year now too much like hardwork, he drove me mad :lol:
> 
> How are you Ladies this eve :shrug:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Birthday/0B660F111.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

guess who has gone and got herself a coverline?! ehehe 3dpo babay!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh yay Linds!!! 

Madly, Happy birthday for yesterday hun! It's my birthday on friday :D

Oh and I are going christmas present shopping today before I go to work, then when I go to work, he's going to go ring shopping :D


----------



## faerieprozac

My ticker is playing up!! I changed my stuff on FF and it's still saying i'm on this cycle!! I should be on CD3 :( CBA to sort it out now.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> My ticker is playing up!! I changed my stuff on FF and it's still saying i'm on this cycle!! I should be on CD3 :( CBA to sort it out now.

:hugs: last cd3 for at least 9 mths mrs


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm not as positive today! but it is barely 9am and i havent been awake long... lol. i'll be happy when af is over :D i've told oh we have to bd every day, although i am worried about yeast infection coming back or bv :S usually we bd a few times around ov and then like, twice a week if we get chance.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm not as positive today! but it is barely 9am and i havent been awake long... lol. i'll be happy when af is over :D i've told oh we have to bd every day, although i am worried about yeast infection coming back or bv :S usually we bd a few times around ov and then like, twice a week if we get chance.

IF it does come back just buy urself some balance active and use it once you have finished dtd lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Want a baby - Welcome you will have lots of fun in here. We are all lovely if not a little mad :haha:

Faer - I hope you got some nice christmas pressies and are more positive. What work do you do? :flow:

Madly - Happy 28th Birthday!!! and get well soon :cake:

Lindsey - Wow you have oved and are 3dpo!!! Brilliant :happydance: Your dream made me nearly cry :kiss:



Heres what happened to me yesterday.

My Fertility Appointment at Bridge Centres in London went really well! I saw Mr Summers the fertility geek and he want to me do the Clomid Challenge. At Bridge Centre they use this more as a diagnostic than a treatment. So I have to ring them when I start AF and then I go in on day 3 from FSH, LH, Eastrodial and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone). Then I will have to take 100mg of Clomid from day 5 - 9 every morning. Then on day 10 they want me back and I have to repeat the FSH and Oestradiol to see if there is any change in the levels. 

I loved Mr Summers. He was around 60 ish but very good and well respected and he knows his stuff. He lived and worked in America for 30 years. I asked where and he said Philadelphia, Boston. I'm not sure where this is though because I'm really rubbish at geography lol. I will just copy the letter they gave me. Good job I got 90wpm typing hehe :haha:

*Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test*

Your doctor has asked you to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (CCCT) as part of your infertility work-up. The CCCT helps determine the presence of low overian reserve (possible poor fertility potential). The CCCT most accurately predicts those women who have poor egg quality (and thus poor fertility) but it does not predict those women with good egg quality. Normal FSH levels are generally <10mlU/ml. Abnormal devels are >12 mlU/ml. FSH levels vary from cycle to cycle but we base fertility rates based on the hightest value.

Note: Cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstrual bleeding by 5 PM

Test Directions:

1. Please come to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 2-3 (cycle day 3 is preferred) for a serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. Your doctor may request additional hormone levels as part of your fertility assessment e.g. Anti Mullerian Horme (AMH).

2. You will have confirmation to start the CCCT following review of the FSH & Oestradial levels.

3. A prescription for the medication will be issued.

4. Please begin taking Clomiphene Citrate (50 mg), 2 tablets each morning on cycle day 5, and continue taking two tablets daily on cycle day 6, 6, 7, 8 and 9 for a total of five consecutive days.

5. A daily total dose of 100 mg of Clomiphene is required for this test.

6. Take both pills together each morning.

7. It does not matter whether you take the pills with or without food.

8. Please return to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 10 for another serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. This blood sample must be done on cycle day 10.(

So I am very excited to be taking Clomid and 100mg too!:thumbup:

But he did say that he uses this as a diagnostic rather than a treatment. He said that he usually uses it as a treatment for ladies under 35 and when they do not ovulate or have irregular cycles.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Want a baby - Welcome you will have lots of fun in here. We are all lovely if not a little mad :haha:
> 
> Faer - I hope you got some nice christmas pressies and are more positive. What work do you do? :flow:
> 
> Madly - Happy 28th Birthday!!! and get well soon :cake:
> 
> Lindsey - Wow you have oved and are 3dpo!!! Brilliant :happydance: Your dream made me nearly cry :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> My Fertility Appointment at Bridge Centres in London went really well! I saw Mr Summers the fertility geek and he want to me do the Clomid Challenge. At Bridge Centre they use this more as a diagnostic than a treatment. So I have to ring them when I start AF and then I go in on day 3 from FSH, LH, Eastrodial and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone). Then I will have to take 100mg of Clomid from day 5 - 9 every morning. Then on day 10 they want me back and I have to repeat the FSH and Oestradiol to see if there is any change in the levels.
> 
> I loved Mr Summers. He was around 60 ish but very good and well respected and he knows his stuff. He lived and worked in America for 30 years. I asked where and he said Philadelphia, Boston. I'm not sure where this is though because I'm really rubbish at geography lol. I will just copy the letter they gave me. Good job I got 90wpm typing hehe :haha:
> 
> *Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test*
> 
> Your doctor has asked you to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (CCCT) as part of your infertility work-up. The CCCT helps determine the presence of low overian reserve (possible poor fertility potential). The CCCT most accurately predicts those women who have poor egg quality (and thus poor fertility) but it does not predict those women with good egg quality. Normal FSH levels are generally <10mlU/ml. Abnormal devels are >12 mlU/ml. FSH levels vary from cycle to cycle but we base fertility rates based on the hightest value.
> 
> Note: Cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstrual bleeding by 5 PM
> 
> Test Directions:
> 
> 1. Please come to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 2-3 (cycle day 3 is preferred) for a serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. Your doctor may request additional hormone levels as part of your fertility assessment e.g. Anti Mullerian Horme (AMH).
> 
> 2. You will have confirmation to start the CCCT following review of the FSH & Oestradial levels.
> 
> 3. A prescription for the medication will be issued.
> 
> 4. Please begin taking Clomiphene Citrate (50 mg), 2 tablets each morning on cycle day 5, and continue taking two tablets daily on cycle day 6, 6, 7, 8 and 9 for a total of five consecutive days.
> 
> 5. A daily total dose of 100 mg of Clomiphene is required for this test.
> 
> 6. Take both pills together each morning.
> 
> 7. It does not matter whether you take the pills with or without food.
> 
> 8. Please return to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 10 for another serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. This blood sample must be done on cycle day 10.(
> 
> So I am very excited to be taking Clomid and 100mg too!:thumbup:
> 
> But he did say that he uses this as a diagnostic rather than a treatment. He said that he usually uses it as a treatment for ladies under 35 and when they do not ovulate or have irregular cycles.

i still say you may not even neeeed clomid hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehe ive een chosen my place of birth over in essen:haha:

https://www.kliniken-essen-mitte.de...tshilfe/geburtshilfe/die-schwangerschaft.html


----------



## faerieprozac

Missy, I work in a toyshop (can't say which one due to company policy!) but we're huge and better than toys r us ;)

i am so tired today. 

going to watch a film with oh and snuggle. wish AF was over! I wanna do naughty things tonight :( chat all tomorrow ladies. xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Thats all in German! :haha:. Thanks for saying it will happen without Clomid. I feel like it won't happen with it at the moment. But thank you!! :kiss:

Faer - Hope you enjoy your snuggle with OH :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Thats all in German! :haha:. Thanks for saying it will happen without Clomid. I feel like it won't happen with it at the moment. But thank you!! :kiss:
> 
> Faer - Hope you enjoy your snuggle with OH :thumbup:

what cd are you atm? lol im sure u had a ticker for it but cant see one


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

:wohoo: Linds for OV.....I knew it girl :) on your way to that :bfp:

MissyMoo....sounds like a nice man but I have lots of hope you wont need your treatment just like me when TTC Oliver :bfp: in the nick of time :kiss:

Faerie hon hope you had a good day xmas shopping :) I havent started yet and tbh cant be bloody arsed :( I am so so not in any sort of xmas spirit right now :dohh: maybe when the German Market comes to town....generally gets me feeling like its xmas :dance:

I now have a chest infection :( apparently I still have throat issues and thrush on my toungue and so my Dr as at long last prescribed antibiotics....I am signed off sick to return on Monday, so my intention is too put my feet up, rest and recover :) Oh I also have a urine infection :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used to have a ticker for it but it got on my nerves when I was upset one day so I took it off. I am 5dpo and my nipples are sore and itchy and my boobs are a bit bigger. But that is all really. I have had this feeling before when I thought it might be a prego symptom so I am not building my hopes up. But according to the Clomid posts a lot of girls are saying that the biggest prego symptom is feeling that you are out!:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Madly - Awwwww sooo sorry you are suffering and I wish I could take it away from you. Nasty horrible viruses and bloody thrush. Yes Mr Summers is a rather old doctor but he seems very knowledgeable. I feel so much relief. It would be great if we did get our :bfp: with no treatment. Oh yes!! I want that. You really need to put your feet up and I really hope you feel better soon.:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I used to have a ticker for it but it got on my nerves when I was upset one day so I took it off. I am 5dpo and my nipples are sore and itchy and my boobs are a bit bigger. But that is all really. I have had this feeling before when I thought it might be a prego symptom so I am not building my hopes up. But according to the Clomid posts a lot of girls are saying that the biggest prego symptom is feeling that you are out!:shrug:

i still say 12th could be your day!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Ohhhh please god please I want it sooo much please god please


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Ohhhh please god please I want it sooo much please god please

i bet you on the 12th you wnt be able to post as ur hands will be shaking too much:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope so Linds! x


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

sorry I haven't been around was really sick and dealing with my spine and left arm...and I'm soooo down and depressed I'm not understanding what it going on with my body...I tested yesterday there was a pink line and I posted about it on the pregnancy thread to see if others seen it and they did and this morning I took another one and nothing and then when I got home I took another test and its negative I'm just so down about this...I just want to get pregnant and have a baby and be happy...sorry ladies to vent but I'm really down about it all....:cry:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> guess who has gone and got herself a coverline?! ehehe 3dpo babay!!!

yay!!! Lindsey thats awesome hun.....where is the link for your temp chart?...:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> guess who has gone and got herself a coverline?! ehehe 3dpo babay!!!
> 
> yay!!! Lindsey thats awesome hun.....where is the link for your temp chart?...:happydance:Click to expand...

underneath on my ff ticker lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies,
> 
> sorry I haven't been around was really sick and dealing with my spine and left arm...and I'm soooo down and depressed I'm not understanding what it going on with my body...I tested yesterday there was a pink line and I posted about it on the pregnancy thread to see if others seen it and they did and this morning I took another one and nothing and then when I got home I took another test and its negative I'm just so down about this...I just want to get pregnant and have a baby and be happy...sorry ladies to vent but I'm really down about it all....:cry:

Hey Frogger - You do sound down in the dumps :hugs: and your tests are playing nasty tricks with you :cry:. I think maybe it was a faulty test or something. I hope you are feeling more positive this morning hun. We are always here for you :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies i feel so rough think i have tghat tummy bug thats going around have been feeling sick and got a yucky tum for past few days:nope: but o the good side i defo did ov hehe my temo was even higher today:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Goooooood Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning!!!!! Lovely bunnies!:bunny: 

:friends::tease:

Busy working my but off again lol :comp:

I am going rather :loopy: but not :sleep:. Got too much adhrenadine to be.

Lots of :coffee:!!

Sorry I just wanted an excuse to use the smileys! :haha:

I got a Wii Fitness Plus recently and I have got so addicted to it. It's brilliant and so far I have lost 2 Kilos in a week!! :happydance:

But its so good because its more fun than anything so when I go on it I can't get off!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> good morning ladies i feel so rough think i have tghat tummy bug thats going around have been feeling sick and got a yucky tum for past few days:nope: but o the good side i defo did ov hehe my temo was even higher today:happydance:

I have read that it is normal to feel bloated during and after Ov Linds, so it might well be that. I feel bloated this morning but I think it was the fact that OH did so much rice with our Tai Green Curry last night. It always bloats me out. :dohh:

If you do have a tummy bug I hope you're not too poorly and you get well soon. It's marvellous that you Oved. I can see you now

:crib:

Come Christmas :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies i feel so rough think i have tghat tummy bug thats going around have been feeling sick and got a yucky tum for past few days:nope: but o the good side i defo did ov hehe my temo was even higher today:happydance:
> 
> I have read that it is normal to feel bloated during and after Ov Linds, so it might well be that. I feel bloated this morning but I think it was the fact that OH did so much rice with our Tai Green Curry last night. It always bloats me out. :dohh:
> 
> If you do have a tummy bug I hope you're not too poorly and you get well soon. It's marvellous that you Oved. I can see you now
> 
> :crib:
> 
> Come Christmas :baby:Click to expand...

hehehe you just made me have have a huge grin on my face:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good! I can see you now:winkwink::baby:

Christmas conception!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Good! I can see you now:winkwink::baby:
> 
> Christmas conception!

sat and worked out if af comes this cycle be due af for newxt one iof cycle is the length around xmas


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok i think ive not actualy ovd i put in todays and yest cm and got a dotted crosshair not my nice thick crosshair:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you use opk's aswell?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you use opk's aswell?

no never work for me but my temp is still nice n high so i must of ovd surely? i put in water cm for today and yest and it too away my normal crosshair


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just changed it to creamy and its gievn me it back:shrug: i can never really tell the dof between creamy and watery


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh god I wish I could help but I don't temp. Sorry Linds


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh god I wish I could help but I don't temp. Sorry Linds

just made ben check my cm and its defo creamy lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ben...the Cervical Mucus Inspector:shhh: amongst many other things hehe :haha::headspin:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ben...the Cervical Mucus Inspector:shhh: amongst many other things hehe :haha::headspin:

lol yeh and he has supersperm with lil supermen capes on lol everytime we have done it around ov we have caught the eggy but ive had a chem each time


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does Ben know about us in here. The mad hatters brigade. I have still kept up my stamina! I told you I was not going to stick my fingers up my fanny this month and I have remained strong. My fingers have remained outside my fanny! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think my OH sperms are heading in the wrong direction. OH has always rushed into everything and is a little bit out of balance. I mean not in the head. He is a little overweight and sometimes his balance isn't too good. I think his sperms need to go on the Wii and do a balance test. Definately don't wear Superman Capes. Although I could be wrong! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Why do I keep saying OH. His name is Martyn lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think my OH sperms are heading in the wrong direction. OH has always rushed into everything and is a little bit out of balance. I mean not in the head. He is a little overweight and sometimes his balance isn't too good. I think his sperms need to go on the Wii and do a balance test. Definately don't wear Superman Capes. Although I could be wrong! hehe

you should both try macca hun it is amaizing! and tottlay natural


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Does Ben know about us in here. The mad hatters brigade. I have still kept up my stamina! I told you I was not going to stick my fingers up my fanny this month and I have remained strong. My fingers have remained outside my fanny! haha

yeh he does lol im always talking about you all hahah good girl but give it a lil feel creamy is ment to be good for preg:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO :kiss: you ladies are so funny :)

I am resting up, Oliver is at school and DH at work....I will leave about 2.30pm to go get Oliver from school but other than that I am having some lazy time :) I am still feeling pants, I have an headache too :( 

Loving the positive vibe Ladies :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does it do anything for sex drive. Where can I buy it? What are the benefits etc? Interested now.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Does it do anything for sex drive. Where can I buy it? What are the benefits etc? Interested now.

the benefits ive had with ben is hes more up beat and proactive GREAT in bed haha for me its helped my moods positivity poms symptoms stress the lot its AMAZING you can buy it from a company called creative nature on line

https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca.html i take 6 tabs ben takes 3:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Madly. I'm watching Jeremy Kyle. It always cheers me up and makes me feel lucky lol. Awww you rest up and take it easy. You deserve it. 

Topic of conversation today

Cervical Mucus
Cervical Mucus Inspectors
Supersperms with Superman Capes on
Not so Supersperms with really bad balance 
and
Restrictions on sticking fingers up fannys

haha:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> LMAO :kiss: you ladies are so funny :)
> 
> I am resting up, Oliver is at school and DH at work....I will leave about 2.30pm to go get Oliver from school but other than that I am having some lazy time :) I am still feeling pants, I have an headache too :(
> 
> Loving the positive vibe Ladies :wohoo:

hey poorly preggo glad you are resting up my mate is the same as you has been ill for MONTHS now can not shift it but she also has a problem with her iron levels have u had them checked?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

actualy bens are called superspermans sperman the germans


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Does it do anything for sex drive. Where can I buy it? What are the benefits etc? Interested now.
> 
> the benefits ive had with ben is hes more up beat and proactive GREAT in bed haha for me its helped my moods positivity poms symptoms stress the lot its AMAZING you can buy it from a company called creative nature on line
> 
> https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca.html i take 6 tabs ben takes 3:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have heard of ladies taking this before and all say such good things about it. I will take a look and I think I may invest in some. It is natural so I love natural products. ty Linds :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh sorry Superspermans.....sorry hehe:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Does it do anything for sex drive. Where can I buy it? What are the benefits etc? Interested now.
> 
> the benefits ive had with ben is hes more up beat and proactive GREAT in bed haha for me its helped my moods positivity poms symptoms stress the lot its AMAZING you can buy it from a company called creative nature on line
> 
> https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca.html i take 6 tabs ben takes 3:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard of ladies taking this before and all say such good things about it. I will take a look and I think I may invest in some. It is natural so I love natural products. ty Linds :flower:Click to expand...

its done me the world of good i love love love love that stuff


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh sorry Superspermans.....sorry hehe:rofl::rofl:

they are currently swimming there way up to the eggy or may even be with the eggy! his sperm is about to have sex with my egg


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher: Your funny! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher: Your funny! hehe

so your saying you oh has dyspraxic sperm? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Linds hon :hugs:

Yes my MW checked all my bloods last appointment and everything was fine :thumbup: I dont tend to get bugs when not preggo but when I do I always get a real bad doze so I just think its that on top of low immune system with being preggo iykwim.....I started taking my antibiotics yesterday and have been eating oodles of tangeries :) I just love them or should I say baby Charlie does :dohh: so hopefully all the vit c will help :lol:

OMG I am watching Jeremy Kyle....:saywhat: cant believe these people :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I often have mad conversations to Martyn about his sperms and my egg. I have had discussions about maybe they don't get on so that is why it's not happening. I have said maybe they start having a row and then the egg gets all moody and locks the sperm out lol. I am just waiting for a nice egg or sperm that get on together and want to make a baby. That's all I ask lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I often have mad conversations to Martyn about his sperms and my egg. I have had discussions about maybe they don't get on so that is why it's not happening. I have said maybe they start having a row and then the egg gets all moody and locks the sperm out lol. I am just waiting for a nice egg or sperm that get on together and want to make a baby. That's all I ask lol

lmao:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know. Don't understand why somebody would want to advertise their lifes on TV. And they have really bad lifes too and some are damn right evil. That woman on their threw her kid out at 12!!! So disgusting


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks Linds hon :hugs:
> 
> Yes my MW checked all my bloods last appointment and everything was fine :thumbup: I dont tend to get bugs when not preggo but when I do I always get a real bad doze so I just think its that on top of low immune system with being preggo iykwim.....I started taking my antibiotics yesterday and have been eating oodles of tangeries :) I just love them or should I say baby Charlie does :dohh: so hopefully all the vit c will help :lol:
> 
> OMG I am watching Jeremy Kyle....:saywhat: cant believe these people :wacko:

i soooo cant wait to find out tthe flava of your beany i still say girl


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher: Your funny! hehe
> 
> so your saying you oh has dyspraxic sperm? lolClick to expand...

:saywhat: lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher: Your funny! hehe
> 
> so your saying you oh has dyspraxic sperm? lolClick to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: lolClick to expand...

lmao sorry i have dyspraxia so i know how bad balance can be im forever falling over and bumping into things sounds like your oh sperm has it too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just made my brain go into over drive lol if we get the eggy this cycle id be due 23rd july well all my other readings said n concepption july just wondering if they were wrong and its actualy due date:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know MissyMoo they sound like a lovely couple as well....I just dont get it :dohh: Glad Jeremy put the mother in her place though :thumbup:

I think my babys flava will be :blue: hon :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Could be right hon about July some of the readings do say conception, bfp, or due date :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have 

4 readings predicting :pink:
5 readings predicting :blue:

and Sandra sits on the fence firstly prediciting :blue: in my conception reading but I had a pregnancy reading done with her and she now predicts :pink: :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I have
> 
> 4 readings predicting :pink:
> 5 readings predicting :blue:
> 
> and Sandra sits on the fence firstly prediciting :blue: in my conception reading but I had a pregnancy reading done with her and she now predicts :pink: :dohh:

i still say girl so neh:p lol i was right with missymojo on here she thought she was having a girl and baby was boy hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds -Yes he has that dyspraxia thing too lol. He is out of balance and has tried pilates and alsorts to get right but he just falls over hehe. So cute though.

Madly -I think you will have a girl too. I just have a feeling.

Linds again - Wow yes maybe they did mean July for edd!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes he has that dyspraxia thing too lol. He is out of balance and has tried pilates and alsorts to get right but he just falls over hehe. So cute though.
> 
> I think you will have a girl too. I just have a feeling.
> 
> Wow yes maybe they did mean July for edd!!!

you cant get it right we wis stuck with dyspraxia im well worried in case my kids have it as i had a hell iff a school life due to dyspraxia, dyslexia and dyscalculier that wasnt picked up until i was 21! dont want my kids to suffer that way id feel so bad if they end up with it too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow you had a lot to cope with girl!!! Poor you.

Madly - Did you nipples itch and tingle before you got your bfp?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i got 10 days wait bloah i hate teh 2ww lol f is telling me to test on the 18th af due the 14


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am now 6dpo. We go to Edinburgh on 12th Nov which is when I am due and when PS said I will find out I am prego. We are flying with Easy Jet on 12th and if I don't have a glass or 2 of wine I just won't get on the plane so I have to do it!!! Have to!!! lol

I will not be testing but will take some tampax or something with me just incase :witch: turns up whilst we are there. She will probably turn up as I get on the plane as I will probably be so nervous. I not likey flying:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had a panic attack once on a flight when I wasn't really very well at the time. Since then I have an irrational fear. I always think it will trigger another one off and they are terrifying. Your heart races and you shake. I never told anybody or even my partner then at the time and kept quiet the whole flight. My hands were freezing and I felt I was going crazy. It was terrifying. Well Martyn knows about it and since then I have told the partner that I was with then about it and we are still friends. I even went to Germany with him on a flight 3 years ago to go and see about buying a horse (never bought it in the end) and I was nervous but no panic attack. I've been to Spain too and nervous but no panic attack. I want to get it out of my system for when we go to Russia so hence the flight to Edinburgh and I want to go to Ireland before Xmas just go get more flights in. I know this seems really odd and weird and you will probably think I'm really mad now lol. I feel much better if people know about my fear and it is out in the open then when I keep it to myself and suffer in silence. People are really good about it and Martyn really understands. I feel so much more confident going with him. Knowing he will be there. But still nervous. A glass or two of wine always seems to give me more courage and strength and I calm down.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hate having this fear...I want to be one of those people who love to travel and not have this hold me back. I want to be able to get on a flight and read a magazine and chill instead of sitting there rigid with fear and not speaking with cold hands and praying that I won't get a panic attack. I think the biggest fear is a fear or being scared if that makes sense. Also then a fear of what if it did happen and nobody could help me. Oh and the embarrassment too!!! All those things. 

But I don't worry about bombs or the plane crashing.

Yes I know very very strange. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hate having this fear...I want to be one of those people who love to travel and not have this hold me back. I want to be able to get on a flight and read a magazine and chill instead of sitting there rigid with fear and not speaking with cold hands and praying that I won't get a panic attack. I think the biggest fear is a fear or being scared if that makes sense. Also then a fear of what if it did happen and nobody could help me. Oh and the embarrassment too!!! All those things.
> 
> But I don't worry about bombs or the plane crashing.
> 
> Yes I know very very strange. lol

hun i am exactkly the same lol i almost broke bens hand when we went to germany and cried my eyes off at take off lol i HATE HATE HATE flying


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you worry about it crashing though or do you worry about having a panic attack?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you worry about it crashing though or do you worry about having a panic attack?

just about everything lmao this time it was "whys it doing that.. ben whats that noise why dod that light go on is it ment to shake like that, why is she doing that that wing doesnt look safe!" hahah


----------



## WhisperOfHope

you need to get urself sum rescue remedy for b4 you get on the plane if its just worry about panicing


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes just about panicking. 

Oh I have that the bach stuff? Yes I have it!! I read that its great but not needed to ever use it as yet. I got it from Boots. Its called Rescue to calm and soothe. I don't know if it works yet because I have not had anything to use it with. I haven't done anything scary yet lol. I think taking the Clomid is going to be a scary thing though so maybe I should use it then. You have to spray 2 sprays directly on your tongue.

Do you think it may work?:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What is it with Jason Donavan that he needs to be on every damn show on TV!!! Agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes just about panicking.
> 
> Oh I have that the bach stuff? Yes I have it!! I read that its great but not needed to ever use it as yet. I got it from Boots. Its called Rescue to calm and soothe. I don't know if it works yet because I have not had anything to use it with. I haven't done anything scary yet lol. I think taking the Clomid is going to be a scary thing though so maybe I should use it then. You have to spray 2 sprays directly on your tongue.
> 
> Do you think it may work?:shrug:

it works for me when i need it so id give it a try


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What is it with Jason Donavan that he needs to be on every damn show on TV!!! Agrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

cant stand him lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me neither hes plastic.

Did it work for you when you last flew?

Maybe I will use it in conjunction with wine lol

You see Martyn is taking half a day off work and we are going to Gatwick Airport really early so that we can have a meal and I can chill because he knows it will help me. This sounds really weird but when we go out say to Bluewater and have a meal and I have a glass or 2 of wine I always say to him......"I could definately just get on a plane now". I really feel I can do it at times like that. It's funny isn't it. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Me neither hes plastic.
> 
> Did it work for you when you last flew?
> 
> Maybe I will use it in conjunction with wine lol
> 
> You see Martyn is taking half a day off work and we are going to Gatwick Airport really early so that we can have a meal and I can chill because he knows it will help me. This sounds really weird but when we go out say to Bluewater and have a meal and I have a glass or 2 of wine I always say to him......"I could definately just get on a plane now". I really feel I can do it at times like that. It's funny isn't it. lol

ive not taken it for a longggg time took it when we wnet to florida tho and slept most the way lol i am petrafied of flying told ben he HAS to pass his test this mth so we can take a lessurly drive over instead of flying at xmas


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:

Funny I think :blue: however at my dating scan I had an overwhelming feeling :pink: :dohh: guess we will find out in 5wks and 6days not that am counting :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got really painfull af type pinching in my right side of my belly i know its too early for either af or impanting so think its my tummy upset


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh how many minutes and seconds was that Madly....not that your counting lmao! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Funny I think :blue: however at my dating scan I had an overwhelming feeling :pink: :dohh: guess we will find out in 5wks and 6days not that am counting :rofl:

yikes thats going soooooooooooooo fast!


----------



## faerieprozac

you girls have been busy i've just spent ages reading and catching up :D

I hate flying, but I hate being on the bus, or in a car, I fear crashing. I'm kinda used to trains though, but still get scared of them. But before I moved here and still lived with my rents and they didn't know I was disappearing to nottingham every weekend, lol, tut tut, I was always getting the train. 

Oooo Linds, that would be cool if they all got due dates by mistake!! If PS is right, my due date would be end of July... :) 

Madly I can't believe how fast it is going :D I think it'll be a boy, but I was convinced OH neice was a boy! lol. Ooops. 

AF still here, did some retail therapy today and bought a cute skirt with braces to wear on my birthday. Got loads of horrible spots on my chin this month, I think the topical loton I was using isn't working anymore, not sure what else the doctors can do cause I can't go on the pill obviously cause of TTC but also cause the only time I went on the pill previously it cuased agony in my legs, I have really bad circulation in my left leg and if I don't excercise it it cramps up so bad I can barely work, and it usually cramps the day or so when AF has gone, well when I went on the pill 4 years ago, I was on it for 2 weeks before it got to the stage where I could barely walk, it was so horrible! So I wouldn't dare go on the pill again. So not sure what to do about my hideous looking face :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> you girls have been busy i've just spent ages reading and catching up :D
> 
> I hate flying, but I hate being on the bus, or in a car, I fear crashing. I'm kinda used to trains though, but still get scared of them. But before I moved here and still lived with my rents and they didn't know I was disappearing to nottingham every weekend, lol, tut tut, I was always getting the train.
> 
> Oooo Linds, that would be cool if they all got due dates by mistake!! If PS is right, my due date would be end of July... :)
> 
> Madly I can't believe how fast it is going :D I think it'll be a boy, but I was convinced OH neice was a boy! lol. Ooops.
> 
> AF still here, did some retail therapy today and bought a cute skirt with braces to wear on my birthday. Got loads of horrible spots on my chin this month, I think the topical loton I was using isn't working anymore, not sure what else the doctors can do cause I can't go on the pill obviously cause of TTC but also cause the only time I went on the pill previously it cuased agony in my legs, I have really bad circulation in my left leg and if I don't excercise it it cramps up so bad I can barely work, and it usually cramps the day or so when AF has gone, well when I went on the pill 4 years ago, I was on it for 2 weeks before it got to the stage where I could barely walk, it was so horrible! So I wouldn't dare go on the pill again. So not sure what to do about my hideous looking face :(

hideouse looking face?! ive seen ur pics on fb and ur well preety mrs:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer I am on fb I have Linds but not you. Let me see your pretty face? hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have MEGA ammounts of creamy/eggwhite cm have had to wear a towel today as its soaking my undies:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Linds I never get it that much! That's a sign surely!!! OMG! Do you get that muc usually?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow Linds I never get it that much! That's a sign surely!!! OMG! Do you get that muc usually?

not that i can remember there is loads of it tho im only 4dpo so i highly doubt its one of the gd symptoms lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But it's a different one! So different is goooood!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> But it's a different one! So different is goooood!!!!

yeh hope so lol alough just asked my mate n she said sounds normal


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes but is it normal for you? hmmmm. It depends on the person. What is normal for her may not be normal for your body Linds x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes but is it normal for you? hmmmm. It depends on the person. What is normal for her may not be normal for your body Linds x

yeh true i cant even remember my normal cycles lol


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> hideouse looking face?! ive seen ur pics on fb and ur well preety mrs:hugs:



but the spots make it hideous :( at least they make me feel hideous :(

oh is playing d&d so i've tidied my bedroom and painted my nails all sparkly and black :D i'm gonna play with my tarot cards now. must stay positive :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You look really young!!! And you are pretty and don't see no spots.


----------



## faerieprozac

morning ladies. Am frozen today!! Not looking forward to work :( And have an early shift tomorrow on my birthday AND it's delivery day so there is going to be so much to do :( Exited though cause we've put the christmas tree up in the work window :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> morning ladies. Am frozen today!! Not looking forward to work :( And have an early shift tomorrow on my birthday AND it's delivery day so there is going to be so much to do :( Exited though cause we've put the christmas tree up in the work window :D

eeeeek xmas is near that means my anniversay and bday too hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And babies!!! Babies for Christmas for us! Well pregnancies for a start!


----------



## faerieprozac

when are they hun? 

It's something like 50 days left. I'm looking forward to it mostly cause the weekend before it's my sisters 21st, which means this year I get to see my family before christmas cause the last two years I couldn't :( :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> when are they hun?
> 
> It's something like 50 days left. I'm looking forward to it mostly cause the weekend before it's my sisters 21st, which means this year I get to see my family before christmas cause the last two years I couldn't :( :D

1st anniversary decembe 12th bday 18th gonna be 25:wacko: just found a well old embarasing pic of me lol look
im the one with the glasses haha
 



Attached Files:







n602416144_2072087_128.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## faerieprozac

lol, awww thats well sweet. i have millions of embarrassing photos. 

oh is proposing tomorrrrroooooowwwwww he's picking up my ring in the morrrrrnnniiiing. but i have to work first!! it's going to be the slowest morning EVER

and he's got me just dance 2 on the wii, love it :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faer - Ohhh wow thats so exciting. I wonder if he will get down on one knee!!! Ohhhh I have Wii Fitness Plus! I love it and the little cute people make me smile. We have Mii characters where we have customised them to look like us and we have our Pugs on the Mii too so they are registered. I love going for a jog and seeing all the Mii characters passing me. Their faces are so cute and then you get the little cute doggies running past and barking. It's like a little world and great for keep fit. I've lost about 2 and a half Kilos now since I got it!!!!

Linds - That is a cute and lovely piccy of you. How old were you there? hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

I've got the wii fit plus aswell, i need to use it more often but i always forget. i love the hoola hooping and the boxing :D

ladies i just got a letter from my doctors requesting me to make an appointment with the fertility clinic!! YAYAY!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

... I also got a birthday card and perfume sample :D haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> faer - Ohhh wow thats so exciting. I wonder if he will get down on one knee!!! Ohhhh I have Wii Fitness Plus! I love it and the little cute people make me smile. We have Mii characters where we have customised them to look like us and we have our Pugs on the Mii too so they are registered. I love going for a jog and seeing all the Mii characters passing me. Their faces are so cute and then you get the little cute doggies running past and barking. It's like a little world and great for keep fit. I've lost about 2 and a half Kilos now since I got it!!!!
> 
> Linds - That is a cute and lovely piccy of you. How old were you there? hehe

i think i was about 7 or 8 there i can't remember olol


----------



## faerieprozac

I've just booked my appointment!! It's for the 29th November, so if PS I won't need it !! :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer marvellous news maybe they will use Clomid as the first port of call like they are putting me on! This is brilliant!!! Everything is working out for you now!


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm not sure what they will do, all my doctors tests were fine so... hmmm 

off to work xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i got really bad tummy pains today and my right boob is soooooo painfull just been curled up in a ball on the bed lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww sorry LInds - Must be a tummy bug :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love my WII fit too Ladies :) DH bought me it for our wedding present :dohh: Havent used it since I got preggers though looking forward to using it again once baby Charlie is here :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I was actually wondering if there are Pregnancy ones for the Wii or Post pregnancy ones..hmmmmmmmmmmmm theres a though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Aww sorry LInds - Must be a tummy bug :hugs:

im not so sure neither is ben lol as just been shopping and all i briught was pinapple juice and lemon cakes lol (only ever had that when i had my chems)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

now going for a sleep as feel poop shall bbl hope you ladies are all okxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooh cravings and tiredness mmmmmmmmmmmmm you got me wondering Linds girl :kiss:

MissyMoo I would love a preggo WII fit exercise workout thingy mi bob never seen one though they prob dont do them :dohh: Might have a google....I think something esp designed to help in preggo would be great as oppose to the workouts that are not designed for preggo....I think some exercise type yoga may help my back and pelvis....I fear I am getting SPD again :dohh: was expecting it though so no surprise but owt that will help :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oooooooooh cravings and tiredness mmmmmmmmmmmmm you got me wondering Linds girl :kiss:
> 
> MissyMoo I would love a preggo WII fit exercise workout thingy mi bob never seen one though they prob dont do them :dohh: Might have a google....I think something esp designed to help in preggo would be great as oppose to the workouts that are not designed for preggo....I think some exercise type yoga may help my back and pelvis....I fear I am getting SPD again :dohh: was expecting it though so no surprise but owt that will help :thumbup:

i think they are prob all in my head lol. im sure i heard of a prego wii game b4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope not hon....stay positive.....if not this cycle then next.....remember your cycles are getting better thanks to soy and they will continue to do so, its all good!

I am going to google in a minute re Wii preggo game!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a really sharp stabbing pain in my stomache was just for a few seconds but enough to make me feel sick and double over really hurt


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I hope not hon....stay positive.....if not this cycle then next.....remember your cycles are getting better thanks to soy and they will continue to do so, its all good!
> 
> I am going to google in a minute re Wii preggo game!

yeh they sure are soy and my magiic macca lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nobody about today? happy birthday to faer:hugs: and you best take a piccy and show us that ring!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am hon :kiss:

Happy Birthday Faerie and Congrats on your engagement :wohoo:

Ladies I graduated to a Navel Orange today :) I feel it too now....I think I am going to pop anytime soon....I have asked my MW for a physio referral because I keep waking up with backache :( On a positive note my antibiotics have finally started to kick in and overall I feel the best I have in 10days or so :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I am hon :kiss:
> 
> Happy Birthday Faerie and Congrats on your engagement :wohoo:
> 
> Ladies I graduated to a Navel Orange today :) I feel it too now....I think I am going to pop anytime soon....I have asked my MW for a physio referral because I keep waking up with backache :( On a positive note my antibiotics have finally started to kick in and overall I feel the best I have in 10days or so :)

thats fab ur feeling better hun:hugs: i feel yuck myself lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry you now feel pants hon :( it really is the pits :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: so sorry you now feel pants hon :( it really is the pits :sad1:

ive just gopne from constipated the the oppasit in space of an hour :wacko:

does having dreams that your 82 yr old nan has had a baby clarrify as a weird/vivid dream?:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to Faer happy birthday to you:cake:

Madly - Glad the antibiotics have kicked in and that you are feeling better. Did you manage to find a Prego Wii thingy ma bobsy?

Lindsey - Your making me wonder with all these things happening to you hmmmmm. Not sure about the dream though haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Faer - Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to Faer happy birthday to you:cake:
> 
> Madly - Glad the antibiotics have kicked in and that you are feeling better. Did you manage to find a Prego Wii thingy ma bobsy?
> 
> Lindsey - Your making me wonder with all these things happening to you hmmmmm. Not sure about the dream though haha

ben to lol as im sooooooooooo itchy on my nips but cant scratch them as they too tender but for me i say its af on her way 6dpo af due in 7 days


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :kiss:

A question for you.....what do you think of this buggy? Its German made and DH always says anything thats been made in Germany is built to last :) I have seen it before and bumped into a friend today who has this buggy :wohoo: Havent seen it in any of the shops although apparently Mothercare stock it but its out of stock right now :shrug: It says RRP is about 799.99 which seems likely looking at the Hauck website but I found this a bargain at
269.00 Its great, everything we are looking for....travelsystem (more Dh`s choice than mine!) includes all accessories although at a minimum I would expect a travelsystem to inc raincover, change bag and foot muff :thumbup: and it even has a reversible seat unit which is the ultimate must for me :) We cant afford to go out and spend the best part of 600.00 on a buggy which is what it would cost for one of the more popular reverse seat buggies (I really want this feature!) and our budget is well as cheap as possible for a good product but no more than 300.00-350.00 really unfortunately you dont get much for that these days :( and when you start adding extras like a car seat to some of the most popular buggies your on your way to remortgaging your house :sad1: Honest opinions please :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-iCOO-I..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item20b4e3fb8a


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow I like that!!! Nice buggy Madly and great price x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :kiss:
> 
> A question for you.....what do you think of this buggy? Its German made and DH always says anything thats been made in Germany is built to last :) I have seen it before and bumped into a friend today who has this buggy :wohoo: Havent seen it in any of the shops although apparently Mothercare stock it but its out of stock right now :shrug: It says RRP is about 799.99 which seems likely looking at the Hauck website but I found this a bargain at
> 269.00 Its great, everything we are looking for....travelsystem (more Dh`s choice than mine!) includes all accessories although at a minimum I would expect a travelsystem to inc raincover, change bag and foot muff :thumbup: and it even has a reversible seat unit which is the ultimate must for me :) We cant afford to go out and spend the best part of 600.00 on a buggy which is what it would cost for one of the more popular reverse seat buggies (I really want this feature!) and our budget is well as cheap as possible for a good product but no more than 300.00-350.00 really unfortunately you dont get much for that these days :( and when you start adding extras like a car seat to some of the most popular buggies your on your way to remortgaging your house :sad1: Honest opinions please :)
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-iCOO-I..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item20b4e3fb8a

tbh its not very strong we had a play with that one in germany as was one of my faves on the list and it felt so flipsy like the wind would blow it over:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh well if Lindsey has said that then maybe no good. Oh Dear!

Morning Linds my lovely chops! hehe How are you feeling today? :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh well if Lindsey has said that then maybe no good. Oh Dear!
> 
> Morning Linds my lovely chops! hehe How are you feeling today? :kiss:

tired lol went bed just after half 7 last night but had a bit or a argument n didnt get sl,eep til9 lol just waiting for the witch now 7dpo boobs r killing me but ihavent had a bra on 4 2 days so we shall see what happens today as got optisioans this morn

hpws u hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Went bed at 11.30pm and woke up at 6.45am. Got up, had a shower and sat here watching cartoons with furrbaby pugies. Martyn upstairs having shower, then he's got the dentists and has to go and get a massive bag of doggy food. Then we are going into town for some bits and pieces. Thats my life! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Went bed at 11.30pm and woke up at 6.45am. Got up, had a shower and sat here watching cartoons with furrbaby pugies. Martyn upstairs having shower, then he's got the dentists and has to go and get a massive bag of doggy food. Then we are going into town for some bits and pieces. Thats my life! haha

lol sounds good i didnt wanna get up this morn but ben has a habbit of getting up and then getting back in bed n yawning and sniffing what wakes me up


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Martyn gets up and sits on the toilet (sorry tmi) and watching squash videos on his mobile and the light and the fan wake me up. So in the end I get up because I get so angry haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you like my Russian Dollies? hehe 

I joined that Photobucket and I got really into it and then walla!!! Got those on here now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you like my Russian Dollies? hehe
> 
> I joined that Photobucket and I got really into it and then walla!!! Got those on here now

lol yeh they are funky dunky


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww ty Linds. We just decided we gonna get Maccy Dees Brekkie in town mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy yum yum. In our tum tums lol

Love Maccy Dees me!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww ty Linds. We just decided we gonna get Maccy Dees Brekkie in town mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy yum yum. In our tum tums lol
> 
> Love Maccy Dees me!

*sulks*


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We can pick you and Ben up on way lol but we might not get to you in time for brekkie lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We can pick you and Ben up on way lol but we might not get to you in time for brekkie lol

lol we aint got ne pennys we are broke as hell hes got no work coming it and neither have i having to rely on my parents for herlp atm:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :kiss:

Thanks for the advice on the buggy Linds hon....think we will give it a miss :thumbup: I can see me going into labour and still not having a pram :rofl:

I love maccy dees brekkie as well not that I have one often :dohh: At work we provide a full english brekkie so fried breakfasts just dont have the same appeal anymore however give me a maccy dees brekkie anyday :wacko:

I think I popped this morning.......either thats or its serious baby bloat :lol: I have been feeling heaviness :blush: since about Monday and everyday this week I have woke up with low backache (I have even ordered myself a preggo memory foam support pillow!) well this morning....gosh I am huge :rofl: I can even suck it in :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ahhhh preggo lady .....can you see your toes? :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah just about....its my lady garden am more concerned about, its one area that MUST stay groomed....struggling to see it right now :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> yeah just about....its my lady garden am more concerned about, its one area that MUST stay groomed....struggling to see it right now :rofl:

:haha: cant see mine anyway my bellys always too blated


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive decided im not testing thia mth lol af will be here next week only have towels in n no money for tests so sumples af will turn up


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey check my Journal Ladies for my 1st bump pic click on link in my siggy :)....I dont want to post here incase I upset someone cause technically this is TTC!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey check my Journal Ladies for my 1st bump pic click on link in my siggy :)....I dont want to post here incase I upset someone cause technically this is TTC!

u sure theres just the on in there lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: OMG even I am shocked now I actually see a pic of it....I mean I have looked in the mirror but I dont think somehow its the same :shrug: The scan showed just one.....must be on hell of a huge navel orange is all I can think :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: OMG even I am shocked now I actually see a pic of it....I mean I have looked in the mirror but I dont think somehow its the same :shrug: The scan showed just one.....must be on hell of a huge navel orange is all I can think :rofl:

maybe theres one hiding lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You're huge girl!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: DH would pass out he he he!

Funny I thought I had an anterior (if thats the right way of sp) placenta again where the placenta lays between baby and you so you dont really feel the baby moving....cause the placenta is in the middle. From about 10wks I felt Charlie moving but then for last 2 or so nothing really at all! When I use my doppler theres a whoosh woosh sound between me and Charlies h/b which is normally the placenta and so I thought I was carrying my baby in my back again like Oliver which would explain terrible backache all week :thumbup: also technically I would be 17wks today by my LMP date although as you guys know I lost 13days at my scan :( So my ticker is my scan measurements when 17wks for my baby belly size would be more acurate.....its just mega bizare tbh!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow I think you know your stuff lady hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I educated myself MissyMoo after my bad experience with Oliver :( I am crapping myself about gestational diabetes though....its really put the willys up me :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

help me im ss even tho i dont want to! just been to the loo and my pantyliner had a creamy/v light brown stain on it


----------



## faerieprozac

So linds, you've found stuff and according to your chart you had a slight dip in temp this morning... Implantation?? :D:D

Ladies I am now engaged. Had a good night, a few things happened that I wish hadn't, I've lost respect for a couple of friends but I won't get into it! I've had 2 hours sleep as although OH was going to let me have a lie in, his acid reflux was playing up because of how much he drank, so he's asleep now - mainly because when he is awake he is throwing up!! Luckily princess is now at grandmas!! So I'm on my own, have cleaned the kitchen, but the rest of my flat needs a complete clean. :( My ring is lovely. It's a silver (i don't like gold!) band with diamonds, and then on either side there's a little silver band like, swirled into the middle, and there's a heart gemstone made of garnet on either side. It doesn't sound right when I explain it but it's very me - i'm not very traditional, and I like my clothes to be a little different. He met me after work and was going to propse to me in the shop but none of my work mates were around, one was off, one was on holiday and one was on lunch and he didn't wanna do it infront of christmas temps that don't know me well lol. So he propsed outside the shop but still in the shopping centre, he got down on one knee and everything. I rang my mum and dad and they were so happy, I said, "Guess what?" and dad said ..." what" and I said, we're engaged!! He said I thought I was gonna say I was pregnant and he nearly had a heart attack!!!! LOL. 

How are you all? I need to get on with tidying but I'm so tired!! Will have to make another coffee I think.


----------



## faerieprozac

Oooooh and I'm SO EXCITED!! AF has left the building!! Princess is away for the night/tomorrow morning!! THIS IS GOING TO BE MY CYCLE.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eeeeeeek your engaged and gonna be prego tooo:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

anymore ss linds?? :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> anymore ss linds?? :D

got bad cramps and super sore boobs thats about it today oh and i nearly threw up during my eye test this morn lol


----------



## faerieprozac

eeeeek. only a week to find out if you caught that egg :D

right i'm gonna coffee and tidy then wake up hubby to be 

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> eeeeek. only a week to find out if you caught that egg :D
> 
> right i'm gonna coffee and tidy then wake up hubby to be
> 
> xxx

im not v hopefull gonna go have a lay down myself as belly is really hirting feels like af is on way. hehe hubby to be wifey to be


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congratuations Faer on your engagement! Glad you had a good time and your ring sounds lovely.

Lindsey you are worrying me with these symptoms and I think now more and more that this is your cycle.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Congratuations Faer on your engagement! Glad you had a good time and your ring sounds lovely.
> 
> Lindsey you are worrying me with these symptoms and I think now more and more that this is your cycle.

im not too sure lol everh one keeps saying it but i dont beleive it, ben thinks the browny colour could be an ib as now its just clear:shrug: cramos feel verymuch af like


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: congrats faerie hon on your engagement...your ring sounds really lovely :)

Linds hon I am thinking IB too but I wont ss for you :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: congrats faerie hon on your engagement...your ring sounds really lovely :)
> 
> Linds hon I am thinking IB too but I wont ss for you :trouble: :rofl:

lol im not so sure my body is an odd one


----------



## WhisperOfHope

give up:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Why do you give up hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Why do you give up hon?

moody husbands.i cant seem to relax properly during the deed so have a drink or 2 to chill me out but today he saw me take two paracetamol as i had a headache and now says i can't drink so no sex aand i should of thought about it b4 i tok the painkillers:shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies, how are you all doing?....I tell ya my cycle is going on and on but I am hoping that I did ovulate 16 days ago and I even had some light spotting the day after it shows that I ovulated and I spotted very very light for 4 days and my boobs have been sore but I started tested way early like 8dpo, 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and now I have run out of tests so I'm going to have to order more but wanted to see what you all think after looking at my cycle...thanks ladies and hope your weekend is going great for you all...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey frogger hon :hugs: Well I had a look at your chart now am not the best chart reader mostly because I couldnt get the hang of it myself but it looks good from what I see :) What results did you get on the tests you did?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hi Ladies, how are you all doing?....I tell ya my cycle is going on and on but I am hoping that I did ovulate 16 days ago and I even had some light spotting the day after it shows that I ovulated and I spotted very very light for 4 days and my boobs have been sore but I started tested way early like 8dpo, 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and now I have run out of tests so I'm going to have to order more but wanted to see what you all think after looking at my cycle...thanks ladies and hope your weekend is going great for you all...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29

looks good patty


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon no offence but if all I had taken is two paracetamol I would still drink! Sometimes men are too cautious :dohh: and if its only one or two to relax then hell it wont hurt!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon no offence but if all I had taken is two paracetamol I would still drink! Sometimes men are too cautious :dohh: and if its only one or two to relax then hell it wont hurt!

nope he won't let me is very drug cautiosse :dohh:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey frogger hon :hugs: Well I had a look at your chart now am not the best chart reader mostly because I couldnt get the hang of it myself but it looks good from what I see :) What results did you get on the tests you did?

the ones that I took on cycles day past ovulation 8,9,10,11 were all negative so I'm still hoping that I have a chance that I could be pregnant....


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi Ladies, how are you all doing?....I tell ya my cycle is going on and on but I am hoping that I did ovulate 16 days ago and I even had some light spotting the day after it shows that I ovulated and I spotted very very light for 4 days and my boobs have been sore but I started tested way early like 8dpo, 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and now I have run out of tests so I'm going to have to order more but wanted to see what you all think after looking at my cycle...thanks ladies and hope your weekend is going great for you all...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29
> 
> looks good pattyClick to expand...

thanks Lindsey yours also looks good...hoping we both get our :bfp: this time around...:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was 11dpo but my test was so faint hon it was hardly there but me being a poas addict I was scrutinising the damn thing :lol: It wasnt until 22dpo when I got a clear :bfp: on a ic and cb digi even a drs lab test at 20dpo came back :bfn: Its looking good so I would say very very possible hon :)

fxed and oodles of :dust:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I was 11dpo but my test was so faint hon it was hardly there but me being a poas addict I was scrutinising the damn thing :lol: It wasnt until 22dpo when I got a clear :bfp: on a ic and cb digi even a drs lab test at 20dpo came back :bfn: Its looking good so I would say very very possible hon :)
> 
> fxed and oodles of :dust:

wow....I'm sooo hoping that when the order of the pregnancy tests come in which will be a couple of days I'm ordering them now from ebay...so i'm keeping my fingers crossed that its going to be positive....thanks for your help on this...:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

your welcome hon anytime glad I can be of help :)

I really hope this is it for you too :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya girls! :hi:

Frogger - my f are x for you hun :kiss: and I would look at your chart but I don't understand charting cos I never did it. But I hope you get your :bfp:!!!!

Lindsey - 2 paracetamal versus a wee glass of wine or 2 wouldn't do much harm. I told you I have to have a glass of wine or 2 go get on a flight. It relaxes you and sometimes it's much better to feel relaxed than feel stressed. Think about all these stories you hear about people TTC for ages, then they get fed up and go in the park with a bottle of Cider and ........woooooooooooo..... there you have it Preggo!!! hehe

Madly - Did you google about Wii Prego games.

Faer - How are you hun? How is engaged Life? xx

We just went out to Spanish Tapas bar and had a lovely time. Now I have to be strict with myself all week and lose another 1 Kilos or possibly 2!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok now im defo swaying lol just:sex: and i am DRENCHED in creamy cm i mean drenched even bens thingy thing was coverd in it:shrug: NEVER had it so bad maybe its just cos the soy i dunni but my god


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh :wacko: definately something different it sounds


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning girls i feel absalute pants woke up at 1.30 last night with overwhelming nausea was puking until just before 4 ended up putting a bucket at the end of the bed as every time i lay down i had to be sick again my poor sore boobys kept getting squashed as i leant over my pillows lol woken up now and feeling sick again so can't get back to sleep too acidicy:nope: when i did eventualy get back to sleep i reallllllllllllllly wanted bannaa and custard kepts seeing a big bowl of it when i closed my eyes poor ben is knakerd stayed up all night with me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Linds hon sounds like you have had a terrible night :hugs: hope you feel better soon! 

MissyMoo I did google the Wii preggo games....sorry I forgot to reply :dohh: and found nothing as I suspected only a load of crap about not using the Wii fit board in preggo apparently its not recommended although doesnt say why exactly, which really annoys me cause they say dont use it but dont say bloody why :growlmad: and as anything if you are using in preggo seek drs advice....it does say though that people generally use it but only do the do-able safer games ie they avoid hula-hoop and balance activities more out of fun than anything and of course not to take note of your bmi, weight etc etc cause you cant tell the Wii you are preggo so you will prob get a telling off for getting fat :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no Linds hon sounds like you have had a terrible night :hugs: hope you feel better soon!
> 
> MissyMoo I did google the Wii preggo games....sorry I forgot to reply :dohh: and found nothing as I suspected only a load of crap about not using the Wii fit board in preggo apparently its not recommended although doesnt say why exactly, which really annoys me cause they say dont use it but dont say bloody why :growlmad: and as anything if you are using in preggo seek drs advice....it does say though that people generally use it but only do the do-able safer games ie they avoid hula-hoop and balance activities more out of fun than anything and of course not to take note of your bmi, weight etc etc cause you cant tell the Wii you are preggo so you will prob get a telling off for getting fat :rofl:

than ks hun feel absaute shitty thinking of going back to bed and tryna sleep not that i will too acidy :nope:

how are you feeling now?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have you tried drinking some milk? might help with the acid!

I dont feel too bad today...I still have terrible cough but I feel better in myself and def have more energy! I am feeling a little depressed cause am back at work tomorrow :( I think am just worrying about what I will be going into cause have not been in for two weeks and no-one does my job like me iykwim! But I know I need to learn to ease up a bit and not get as stressed cause it will do me and baby no good at all and I do have a very good assistant bless him and we work really well together so I guess I should just pull on that more :thumbup: I am thinking of getting a lovely relaxing bath. DH and Oliver have gone to visit FIL so am on my own!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Get Well soon hun. Sound horrid!!!!

Madly - Oh that's sooo annoying that it doesn't tell you why you can't use it when prego because I really believe that moderate exercise is perfectly ok when prego and infact I think is GOOD for you! It is not fair that they don't tell you why but just tell you NO. Maybe we should write up to them and complain! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Ohhhh I hope your caugh gets better. Sorry you are still not well. No don't get over stressed about returning to work. I also feel that nobody does my job as well as me including housework. I know exactly how you feel. What does iykwim mean hun?

Lindsey - Madly is right milk reduces acid x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks MissyMoo hon....am such a OCD when it comes to my job though but I know I need to ease up.....its not the end of the world :lol:

iykwim....if you know what i mean!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

oh right if you know what I mean lol ....of course...silly me hehe:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh couldnt sleep tried milk but just brought it back up currently chewing indigestion tabs lol. tried to go sleep but couldnt get comfy my boobs are too sore:cry: madly you sound like a really gd employee and i bet they will miss you when u go on maternity


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds!! Everything is leaning towards your bfp :p :p :p what date is af due on??

morning ladies.

i mean afternoon :D didn't realise the time. princess is away so we had a lie in and dtd a few times :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds!! Everything is leaning towards your bfp :p :p :p what date is af due on??
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> i mean afternoon :D didn't realise the time. princess is away so we had a lie in and dtd a few times :D

ermmm i not too sure either friday or sat have a 12/13 day lm and on day 8 now i so dn't eant to get my hopes up normaly for me ppreg ends in a chem:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hunny, be positive!! WE WILL GET THERE


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hunny, be positive!! WE WILL GET THERE

too tired and icky to feel pos lol at first i thought was a tummy bug but my belly cramps and sickness arent consistant just seems to be at night and early morn :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nd i want bannana and custard!!


----------



## faerieprozac

i love banana and custard but couldn't stomache them together!! i've been nibbling on rum truffles all morning lol. OH got me biggest and most chocolatey cake ever for my birthday but it's so sickly not sure i can manage most of it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i love banana and custard but couldn't stomache them together!! i've been nibbling on rum truffles all morning lol. OH got me biggest and most chocolatey cake ever for my birthday but it's so sickly not sure i can manage most of it.

blah chocolate! yuck ivejust found a nana and choc yogurt and wolfed it down now feel sick again lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh dear hun!! Do you think maybe it's a tummy bug? Is there anything else suggesting it could be a bug? I HOPE its a BFP :D although that'd mean PS was wrong but who cares!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm nill by mouth as had lots yesterday. Just gonna have fruit and low calorie drinking chocolate then a really small tea later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Oh dear hun!! Do you think maybe it's a tummy bug? Is there anything else suggesting it could be a bug? I HOPE its a BFP :D although that'd mean PS was wrong but who cares!!!

no nothing sugests tummy bug alough i do have a bit of a runny tum lol but thats norm for me as have ibs it changes so fast just poas on a cbfm stick and both lines are so feint so atm im thinking maybe a tummy bug


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm really hungry today. but can't justify eating anything yet as only just had a sausage sandwich :/ 

ladddiiiessss this is our time!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I'm nill by mouth as had lots yesterday. Just gonna have fruit and low calorie drinking chocolate then a really small tea later x

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fruit


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Bananas! Bananas!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

They are my favourite of all fruits in the whole wide world but Martyn tells me off because of the way I eat them. I suck them instead of biting them and he says it looks rude! lol :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Bananas! Bananas!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> They are my favourite of all fruits in the whole wide world but Martyn tells me off because of the way I eat them. I suck them instead of biting them and he says it looks rude! lol :rofl:

lmao you rude woman!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Right now I am thinking about Pork and the crackling you get on it....Munching my way through a nice crispy bit.....................hehe:blush::haha:

But nooooooooo I will be strict. I have another 5 kilos to shed before xmas and I am determined to do it! I have already lost 2.5 kilos and this was in 2 weeks!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know but Lindsey they taste better if you suck them...you must try it!!! I have always done it since I was little. I have made some very interesting shapes with a banana.....ykwim:haha::haha::blush::blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know but Lindsey they taste better if you suck them...you must try it!!! I have always done it since I was little. I have made some very interesting shapes with a banana.....ykwim:haha::haha::blush::blush:

lmao i just bite them goes down quicker not really a fan of bannana don't like the texture in my mouth :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Right I stink and am going for a shower. We did :sex: this morning and I can still feel it inside me haha sorry. Was that gross. It starts to feel congeeeeeeled and well just dirty after 4 hours lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Right I stink and am going for a shower. We did :sex: this morning and I can still feel it inside me haha sorry. Was that gross. It starts to feel congeeeeeeled and well just dirty after 4 hours lol

lol i did that last nigth jumped in the bath straight after as my hip went and washed them all away


----------



## faerieprozac

I don't like eating fruit, love the taste, but hate texture, so I have to make fresh smoothies :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I don't like eating fruit, love the taste, but hate texture, so I have to make fresh smoothies :D

oooooohhhh thats a idea!! i really fancy fruit


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Smoooothies are the best! We have a Smoothy bar in Maidstone and we are hooked on them. Had one yesterday actually. Called Energiser, pears, grapes, apple and mango I think ....yummmy


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm more of a veg girl, sunday dinner used to make my mum laugh, i'd never finish my meat or yorkshires but go back for more peas carrots and sweetcorn :D mmmm and fresh peppers and musrooms :D mmmmm


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Do you want me to make you a smoothy? hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Do you want me to make you a smoothy? hehe

yeh! i aint got a blender or a smoothie maker or any fruit:( im not a fruit eater usualy crisps and junk food lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh Faer how could you not want your yorkshires....it's ok I would have those. I love them. So I will eat yours hehe. Right going for shower before I stick to this sofa like glue hehe. YOu girls are addictive !!!


----------



## faerieprozac

:D :D 

i wish we had a shower in this flat. i love baths but they get so boring and take so long! would love to quickly jump in the shower, instead it takes about 15 minutes to prepare a bath!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We didn't have a shower for 2 years in here, just a bath and we felt the same. Then I found a good cheap plumber and he even did the tiling and we got it all done. He even told me which shower to buy. Now we are addicted to showers. Right SHOWER! lol


----------



## faerieprozac

LOL :D 

i've got so much happiness today ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> LOL :D
> 
> i've got so much happiness today ladies

thats cos this is your mth! ben just made me a smoothie:D


----------



## faerieprozac

Awww!!

I hope it is my month. I'd love to be able to go to my sisters 21st and tell my mum and dad I was expecting!! Would be perfect for christmas :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Awww!!
> 
> I hope it is my month. I'd love to be able to go to my sisters 21st and tell my mum and dad I was expecting!! Would be perfect for christmas :D

it IS your month i feel so sick again:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

oh dear hun :(

dunno what to suggest!! maybe the smoothie will make you feel better


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh dear hun :(
> 
> dunno what to suggest!! maybe the smoothie will make you feel better

hope so bu the texture is making me want to heave loli cant win and ment to be going out tonight!


----------



## faerieprozac

oooh going anywhere nice? maybe you'll feel better later!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oooh going anywhere nice? maybe you'll feel better later!

just to the fireworks display if im feelig up to it anyway lol meant to be going with my bessy and her lil girl but shes been up all night too with toothache so will see what happens and if we go lol


----------



## faerieprozac

you feeling better yet linds? 

Gah I hate having to do housework ona sunday!!! :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Any better Lindsey? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

a lil bit ben made me some spaghettie on toast and i had a sleep so feeling a tad better have hicups and acid again tho lol had a bit of a melt down earlyer just started crying when ben raised his voice something he always does when getting his point across started crying for ages then he asked me why i was crying and i was like "i i i i d d dont knowww" lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww glad you managed to eat something. Love spagetti on toast! mmmm not had it in ages either x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww glad you managed to eat something. Love spagetti on toast! mmmm not had it in ages either x

ol mine just came back up almost in bens face haha my mum just said to em if its a tummy bug id not want to eat and wouldnt be able to eat but i still am:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

afternoon ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Afternoon Faer :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> afternoon ladies

afternoon hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Well I was so tired me and DH went to :sex: and have an afternoon nap.....got woken up by Oliver though who poked me in the nose to wake me and tell me his tooth was loose....the little monkey!

Sounding really positive Linds hon :) Can I just say I have IBS too and I am either constipated or cant get off the loo :blush: Early preggo with Oliver and this time with baby Charlie I had well sort of diahorrea but not if you know what I mean....mmmmmm.....I suppose you could call it a clear out he he he I also had it as I went into labour with Oliver so I expect it will be the same this time. Its kinda odd like I know I dont have a tummy bug but I have a poorly tummy :shrug: weird but I so hope this is the case for you too hon, pregnancy does weird things to the bowels :wacko:


----------



## faerieprozac

mmmmm cake. gonna try that thing again in the bath tonight :d and play with my tarot. hvaing an early night tonight cause got walk dead early. i hate delivery days! at least kids are back at school and it's just parents wanting toys :D its much easier

i did a reading for myself t'other night and it was like, 7 cards all based on different things, and the future card i got was the queen of cups, this is the same card that my friend got that she felt was really positive about my situation and i swear when i compared it to the other cards i got i felt overwhelmed by it!

"*queen of cups - *_Sensitive, intuitive, caring for others, charming, motherly type, patient, empathic, motherhood, pregnancy_"


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for queen of cups hon!

I am having a boy I just know it :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Well I was so tired me and DH went to :sex: and have an afternoon nap.....got woken up by Oliver though who poked me in the nose to wake me and tell me his tooth was loose....the little monkey!
> 
> Sounding really positive Linds hon :) Can I just say I have IBS too and I am either constipated or cant get off the loo :blush: Early preggo with Oliver and this time with baby Charlie I had well sort of diahorrea but not if you know what I mean....mmmmmm.....I suppose you could call it a clear out he he he I also had it as I went into labour with Oliver so I expect it will be the same this time. Its kinda odd like I know I dont have a tummy bug but I have a poorly tummy :shrug: weird but I so hope this is the case for you too hon, pregnancy does weird things to the bowels :wacko:

i have to admit i am beginging to wonder as surely if i had a tummy bug id not be able to keep ANYTHING down after how i was last night?


----------



## faerieprozac

i just had a horrible thought :(

what if the positive that ps sees for november 27th is just about my FS, and she was a couple of days off and I won't actually get my bfp in november


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just try to eat whenever you can Lindsey. xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree Linds eat owt you can to keep your energy up although I agree if you have a bug you generally dont want to eat....mmmmmmmmm

Faerie hon stay positive you dont know that yet :hugs: All readers do say they can be out by a month or so :thumbup: Sometimes these things happen...you wait for a fertility referral and by the time you get it your preggo :)


----------



## Bittersweet

sorry to interupt ladies :). I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to get one of these readings? id love to get one.
thank you :flow:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i just had a horrible thought :(
> 
> what if the positive that ps sees for november 27th is just about my FS, and she was a couple of days off and I won't actually get my bfp in november

CHill bill its ur month i just know it she did say to me she wasnt wanting to give me a date as my cycles have been playing up and then after i asked she gave me 25th dec BUT i think she may of been off for me


----------



## faerieprozac

I've sent her an email. lol. I get so paranoid about things. Really should run this bath now. 

Feeling better hun?


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm never going to be able to afford a wedding, gosh there are some BEAUTIFUL dresses!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm never going to be able to afford a wedding, gosh there are some BEAUTIFUL dresses!!

 got mine for freeee eheh and i was on tv for it

https://vimeo.com/7108228 can watch it if ya like hah just ignore my voice!


----------



## faerieprozac

Whhhaaaaatt?! Hoooow? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I've sent her an email. lol. I get so paranoid about things. Really should run this bath now.
> 
> Feeling better hun?

just ate a choc eclai and gonna be having pork chops mash and veg soon so i shall see if it stays down lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

eh how Lindsey? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Whhhaaaaatt?! Hoooow? lol

lol the vid says it all


----------



## faerieprozac

what vid? i'm confuseeeed!! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> what vid? i'm confuseeeed!! :D

https://vimeo.com/7108228 <this lol


----------



## faerieprozac

AHHHHH Linds, I can't put my sound on atm, but gosh you are BEAUTIFUL!!! 

And thats awesome!! I wanna get my dress free :D lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow just watched it. You really looked like a Princess and it was amazing what she said about giving to you!!! Was it for promotion?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> AHHHHH Linds, I can't put my sound on atm, but gosh you are BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> And thats awesome!! I wanna get my dress free :D lol

i was sooooooooooooooooooo stressed over that bloody wedding lol they saved me havin a breakdown lol i kept saying in my sleep to ben il have to wear a white bin bag down the isle lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh wow just watched it. You really looked like a Princess and it was amazing what she said about giving to you!!! Was it for promotion?

it was a series of shows they did on fake dresses from ebay i was actualy on it twice lol but never got a vid of the other one


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ahhh now im all teary yet again :cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

don't be teary, smile!!

Right, going in the bath now my beauts. xxx

<<< check the ring :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> don't be teary, smile!!
> 
> Right, going in the bath now my beauts. xxx
> 
> <<< check the ring :D

oooooohhh i likeys ive had 2 engagement rings now lol and hes gonna prob have to either get this one resized or a new one again when i get duffers


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You look amazing hon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> You look amazing hon :)

thankys i dont anymore have put on so much weight since that:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - beautiful ring hun! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feeel sick:((


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh noooo so sorry x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too Linds hon :( I am very familiar with the inside of my toilet bowl now :wacko: Its that time of the evening that the acid rises and I cough myself sick :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too Linds hon :( I am very familiar with the inside of my toilet bowl now :wacko: Its that time of the evening that the acid rises and I cough myself sick :cry:

same as im feeling the last few hours lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry u both feel sick. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks MissyMoo I am so use to it now....when am no longer sick it will prob become odd for me :lol: DH just says I moan moan moan but then he doesnt have his head down the toilet every eve :nope: and yes maybe I do but only about been sick am not a happy bunny when I throw up :( and I moan with the happiest feeling ever I can promise you that!


----------



## faerieprozac

i can't wait for morning sickness :D lol. oh said he'll only believe i'm pregnant when i'm throwing up all the time. 

bath was relaxing but now I feel all heavy chested like theres something I can't shift urgh hate it lol. wanna cough but got nothing to cough up. 

The voice in my head (it's probably just me!!) said yes to november, and no to winning the lottery... lol

Going to have a cuppa then settle in bed with my tarot.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just love your ring Faerie its gorgeous!


----------



## faerieprozac

i know i love it :D it needs resizing but i don't want to part with it :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faer it IS your month i know it is


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im gonna head to bed with my bucket on stand bye lol godnight ladies love ya all xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Guten Nacht Linds hun x

Hope you don't need to use that bucket and feel getter in morning x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies temps quite low this morn think yesterdays was a dud tempo as only 3 hours sleep yesterday lol im not too pos with my temos now was only sick once last night b4 i went tto sleeo and ben thinks that was all in my head so personaly other then the sore boobs today i havent a good sign


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning :hi: Ladies! xx

Awww sorry Linds. Hope the temps go back up xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning :hi: Ladies! xx
> 
> Awww sorry Linds. Hope the temps go back up xx

ty hun i got very odd pain in my lower tum into my lady area really sharp pains


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwwwwch sounds horrid:nope::wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwwwwch sounds horrid:nope::wacko:

 feels like af is coming then goes away and get that poain have eaten 4 peices of toast for my breaky this morn garlic and herb philly on toast hehe normaly only manage 1 slice:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow 4! I just had 1 toast with ooodles of Ligher Spreadable Lurpac. Gonna have Cup-a-Soup and another toast for lunch, then for tea we are having Chcken Kievs with new potatoes and green beans lol xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow 4! I just had 1 toast with ooodles of Ligher Spreadable Lurpac. Gonna have Cup-a-Soup and another toast for lunch, then for tea we are having Chcken Kievs with new potatoes and green beans lol xx

just had a nice relaxing bath that was disturbed and rruind by me suddenly being sick in it!:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh yak thats not nice. Are you ok?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh yak thats not nice. Are you ok?

fine now just got caught short lol have terrible af style cramping now and af due friday i think so think its safe to say all symptoms i have now are af related


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well hope ps is right for you hun x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well hope ps is right for you hun x

same feeling v tearfull today like aint gonna happen


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It will soon you will see x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> It will soon you will see x

ta hun sorry just having a meh day my boobs are so sore and i want to cry:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

muhahaha just satisfied my bannana and custard craving and now want more!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm just cooking our Chicken Views. Done 45 mins on Wii Fitness today and it is sooo addictive and funny and fun and brilliant!!!

You are funny too with your banana and custard cravings hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I'm just cooking our Chicken Views. Done 45 mins on Wii Fitness today and it is sooo addictive and funny and fun and brilliant!!!
> 
> You are funny too with your banana and custard cravings hehe

i havent used my wii fit in absalute mths should really get back on it maybe loose my beer belly lol


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies

i have a cold :( and my flat is freezing. i have my pjs on, my dressing gown, a furry blanket, and gloves and i'm still freezing

and the heating it on :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i have a cold :( and my flat is freezing. i have my pjs on, my dressing gown, a furry blanket, and gloves and i'm still freezing
> 
> and the heating it on :(

oh bless ya hun:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

so glad for a day off tomorrow. and oh is taking princess to school. so i'm going to lie on the sofa ALL day which I haven't done in months

i promiosed myself not to waste money on opks this month but gave in!! cause i wanna make sure i've got my days right lol... i'm on cd9 today and shouldn't be oving for another 3 or 4 days... but had some strange cm earlier. oh is out atm, when he comes back we're going to dtd even if it kills me i feel rough. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> so glad for a day off tomorrow. and oh is taking princess to school. so i'm going to lie on the sofa ALL day which I haven't done in months
> 
> i promiosed myself not to waste money on opks this month but gave in!! cause i wanna make sure i've got my days right lol... i'm on cd9 today and shouldn't be oving for another 3 or 4 days... but had some strange cm earlier. oh is out atm, when he comes back we're going to dtd even if it kills me i feel rough. lol

best time to get caught is when ill they say


----------



## faerieprozac

really?? how?? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> really?? how?? lol

im not sure lol just heard it from a good few ppl


----------



## faerieprozac

hope its true for me. feel rubbish!! and so cold. 

ps never got back to me :( 

you still feeling unwell hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hope its true for me. feel rubbish!! and so cold.
> 
> ps never got back to me :(
> 
> you still feeling unwell hun?

yeh been sick loads today but also have dull achey af style cramp atm :shrug: could be a tummy bug as was walking around lidl and had to avoid the sweets and choc as just looking at them made me wanna heave!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Sorry you have a cold. I know why it is better to :sex: when ill. It is because your immune system is down and normally the female human body tries to stop foreign bodies such as sperm etc getting into the lady garden and so up the female tubes and it can actually attack them because it sees them as harmful so naturally we produce something that kills them off. But when you are ill your bodys combat system is down and ammune system is not so good so it doesn't do the job quite the same and this is why women have been known to get pregnant when they have the flu, simply for this very reason! x


----------



## faerieprozac

I need to stay ill for at least a week then!! :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:
:rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maybe it's meant to be! :winkwink:


----------



## faerieprozac

i just used an opk, and it's darker than usual for this CD! I mean, it's not a pos, but there's usually barely a line no CD9, maybe I'm going to OV early as well? :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe maybe! Hope so


----------



## faerieprozac

how are you doing today? have you been ss? not long until your 'bfp' is due :p

 no af for you missy!! 

I wish OH wasn't out! I wanna dtd!! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> how are you doing today? have you been ss? not long until your 'bfp' is due :p
> 
> no af for you missy!!
> 
> I wish OH wasn't out! I wanna dtd!! :(

jump on him when he gets in:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lmao love this vid!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMT_dCRAUpE&feature=related


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay Faerie that would be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah morning ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Ladies :hi:

:rofl: at that vid


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> :rofl: at that vid

morning hun hows you today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wonderful ty xxxxxxxxxxx

How are you feeling? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wonderful ty xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> How are you feeling? x

like cack woke up wit a stinking headache and feeling sick and my nose will not stop running! you all ready for going away?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes thanks I am excited and looking forwards but still nervous about flying lol

We are flying again on 26th but to Manchester to see my dad

Then in December we are flying to Paris for a weekend

Sorry your not well...but your pregnant i think lol


----------



## faerieprozac

morning beautifuls

i have a friend visiting today not seen her for a few months, she was my best mate in school :D kinda wish i could just lay on sofa all day though :( we dtd last night and intend to do it again tonight :D cd10 today, Ov in the next 2-3 days :D


----------



## faerieprozac

CJSG1977 said:


> Yay Faerie that would be awesome!!!!!!!!

heeey you not posted in a while how are you? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes thanks I am excited and looking forwards but still nervous about flying lol

 just get your wine down ya mrs and think of sumin else :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think I might have to get me a little tipsy yeah haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I edited above Linds...sorry was busy typing in another diggery doo da!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

See what I said about you Linds lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: faer.... I hope you are still ill ....lol....you know why!!!! xxx :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> See what I said about you Linds lol

lol yeh i did we due af around same time my lp is either 12/13 days n day 10 now im not to hopefull ben is lol so just gota wait and see nwho is right i feel sooooooooooooooo sick and havent even eaten yet wassame all thru the night too:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

well i have f..k all symtoms


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> well i have f..k all symtoms

sumtime no symtoms are good! dont count urself out yet i think im the way i am as i have a cold just started coughign myy guts up


----------



## faerieprozac

i think you're both gonna get it soon, be it this month or next. 

i think i'll wait until Ov has happened before I start predicting myself :S lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i think you're both gonna get it soon, be it this month or next.
> 
> i think i'll wait until Ov has happened before I start predicting myself :S lol

i well wish i knew when ov was gonna be for me lol i never klnow just have to keep dtd un til i see a rise


----------



## faerieprozac

see i generally know, everytime i did opks it was around the same time i'd get a pos each month, the couple of times i temped the temps matched the opks, and i also get Ov pains around that time. so we always time it!! but still... no egg has been caught 

surely if we dtd EVERYNIGHT for the next ... 10 days or so? lol... We'll catch it? If not I GIVE UP!! I love dtd, but I think doing it so much is going to have consequences :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> see i generally know, everytime i did opks it was around the same time i'd get a pos each month, the couple of times i temped the temps matched the opks, and i also get Ov pains around that time. so we always time it!! but still... no egg has been caught
> 
> surely if we dtd EVERYNIGHT for the next ... 10 days or so? lol... We'll catch it? If not I GIVE UP!! I love dtd, but I think doing it so much is going to have consequences :(

they do say every other night until ov then the day of ov and the day after i think i just stuffed my fae with 4 slices of garlic n herb philly on toast:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My FS from Bridge Centre London said do it 3 days in a row once you get your LH Surge.


----------



## faerieprozac

i know that if the sperm count is low, to do it every 2 days or so, but oh has an above average sperm count so don't think it's a problem :d either way... i'm not gonna miss ANY chances lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :kiss:

Linds that video is so funny :rofl:

Well I think you all have positive symptons :thumbup: Being ill Linds is a good sign and all so for you Faerie around OV :) and the best sympton I had MissyMoo was the `out` feeling!

Whats everyone doing today?

Its :rain: here in Leeds (AGAIN!) so am not going out until its time for the school run! I went back to work yesterday after sick leave :( was a nightmare shift but turned out ok in the end :lol: Back in work tomorrow so we will see what that brings :dohh: I have cleaned my bedroom and bathroom this morning and am shortly planning on cleaning my living area and kitchen :) I just love having the feeling of a clean clean house :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Linds that video is so funny :rofl:
> 
> Well I think you all have positive symptons :thumbup: Being ill Linds is a good sign and all so for you Faerie around OV :) and the best sympton I had MissyMoo was the `out` feeling!
> 
> Whats everyone doing today?
> 
> Its :rain: here in Leeds (AGAIN!) so am not going out until its time for the school run! I went back to work yesterday after sick leave :( was a nightmare shift but turned out ok in the end :lol: Back in work tomorrow so we will see what that brings :dohh: I have cleaned my bedroom and bathroom this morning and am shortly planning on cleaning my living area and kitchen :) I just love having the feeling of a clean clean house :)

layinhg in bed feeling sick lol thats what im doing:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Watching Loose Women, that's what I'm doing. Just had a chicken and sweetcorn cup-a-soup with a piece of toast.

Cleaned bathroom this morning and nursery

Feeling tired out. Went to sleep earlier and was so concusted that I had drooled all down my own face and the cushion. 

Doggies are all so cute and cuddly and my parrot is too.

Head feels whooooosey

Outside the weather is wet, raining, windy and cold....pretty miserable.

Tonight we are having pizza for tea.

Did 45 Mins on Wii Fitness yesterday and my legs are killing me. Got really good at the Hoola Hoops. Will do another 1 hour so at about 3pm. I do all the aerobics and muscle toning exercises and the jogging is my favourite. Then after I have done like 30 mins I go on to the balance games because they are really really fun and its like a treat and I could do those ones for like 2 hours!!!! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Watching Loose Women, that's what I'm doing. Just had a chicken and sweetcorn cup-a-soup with a piece of toast.
> 
> Cleaned bathroom this morning and nursery
> 
> Feeling tired out. Went to sleep earlier and was so concusted that I had drooled all down my own face and the cushion.
> 
> Doggies are all so cute and cuddly and my parrot is too.
> 
> Head feels whooooosey
> 
> Outside the weather is wet, raining, windy and cold....pretty miserable.
> 
> Tonight we are having pizza for tea.

wet rainy cold here too im still in my jim jams too cold to ge dressed lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have edited again --- look up....I'm really tired. Not with it sorry


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have edited again --- look up....I'm really tired. Not with it sorry

eeeeek tiredness is good!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I usually stay in jim jammys too Linds but I started to tell myself off lately and have been forcing myself to have a shower and get some "proper clothes" on. I know it saves on washing in Jim Jams everyday but .....:rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel so tired like somebody has druged me. Like if I lift my arm its an effort or if I open my eyelid its too much work :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Might be due to fact that I have been getting up at 6am and working from around 6.30am until 11pm and last night Martyn wanted :sex: cos he got all horny after watching Secsetera on tv hahaha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We were both watching it though. I just think its hilarious. You should have seen it last night it was about a man that makes real lookalike women moulds right down to the booby shape and lady gardens....oooo la la


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We were both watching it though. I just think its hilarious. You should have seen it last night it was about a man that makes real lookalike women moulds right down to the booby shape and lady gardens....oooo la la

we used to watch that lol havent seen it for a while tho last one i saw they were making moulds of ladys downstairs areas


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hes only allowed to watch it with me....I told him! :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

Had a psychic prediction back today from https://conceptionreader.webs.com/ and it said:

For you I see a BFP in November/December 2010. I see this to be a pink BFP.

I'm sooooo excited as I have loads of symptoms and it could be that my symptoms are genuine! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've slept so much I missed the most crucial part of 60 Min Makeover! Damn now I am pissed off!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ebony2010 said:


> Had a psychic prediction back today from https://conceptionreader.webs.com/ and it said:
> 
> For you I see a BFP in November/December 2010. I see this to be a pink BFP.
> 
> I'm sooooo excited as I have loads of symptoms and it could be that my symptoms are genuine! Fingers crossed!!!

Wow sounds brill! Hope she is right and your symptoms are what you believe to be your :bfp:

Did you want a girl?:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I've slept so much I missed the most crucial part of 60 Min Makeover! Damn now I am pissed off!

lol i had a nap too woke up feeling sick ate too many nanas


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's weird cos I just had a nana but I threw it in the bin cos it tasted of mould


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TMI i know but i can not stop farting! gets rid of the pain i have in my belly same as weeing im a pee macine the lats few days and not even drank much


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you feel pregnant?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you feel pregnant?

yes and no no as i dont want my hopes up and then let down on the weekdn and yes as just feel dif to normal but still got a few days to go the hag could appear


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have one very odd thing this mth for me and thats i can not stand chocolate even the word gives me a sicky feeling


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't

most ladies dont hun thats the main symptom


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I could eat anything in sight im starving. Don't think I can last much longer on the stupid horrible bloody miserable diet


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I could eat anything in sight im starving

there ya go another symotom lol ur not out untiul haggy hag facew shows uop


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't feel moody or nasty or ready to pull somebodies head off like I normally do before she comes though hmmmmmm just tired and hungry


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My hag is ugly with a pointed chin and a big mole on it lol. Her face is green. Hate her.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> My hag is ugly with a pointed chin and a big mole on it lol. Her face is green. Hate her.

lol sounds a lot like mine exept she has an ugly red race when she lands!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i love this thread there isnt many of us on here but we ALL talk to each other unlike another thread where i feel as if my every post is ignored ! i love you girlys you keep me sane and give me a giggle when neede the most and now im getting all teary and want to cry again lol


----------



## erin7707

Jenny- BFP predicted in March 2011 from a cycle that begins in February
Gail - BFP #1 predicted around January, leading into February 2011 
(Both of these are weird because all my cycles are around the 20th of the month when I O, so BFP's could come at the very end of the month or beginning of the next month!)
Sandra - waiting
Cheri - waiting
Brooke7777 - waiting


----------



## MissyMooMoo

fx erin

Yeah Linds I love this thread. I do go on others but this is my favourite and I always feel happy when I see on my CP that I have posts to look at in here!

Yeah we are all silly and talk about silly stuff and some serious stuff and always here for one another!!

Its lovely x

We have a laugh don't we...Ohhhhhhhhh Lindsey I am hungry and keep thinking about Frankie and Bennys pasta! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> fx erin
> 
> Yeah Linds I love this thread. I do go on others but this is my favourite and I always feel happy when I see on my CP that I have posts to look at in here!
> 
> Yeah we are all silly and talk about silly stuff and some serious stuff and always here for one another!!
> 
> Its lovely x
> 
> We have a laugh don't we...Ohhhhhhhhh Lindsey I am hungry and keep thinking about Frankie and Bennys pasta! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

we sure do lol im having fish n sauce with tas and sweetcorn tonight but id rather have custard and nana!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

erin7707 said:


> Jenny- BFP predicted in March 2011 from a cycle that begins in February
> Gail - BFP #1 predicted around January, leading into February 2011
> (Both of these are weird because all my cycles are around the 20th of the month when I O, so BFP's could come at the very end of the month or beginning of the next month!)
> Sandra - waiting
> Cheri - waiting
> Brooke7777 - waiting

fingers crossed hun:flower: n welcome to the mad house leave your sanity at the door:wacko:


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm having a rubbish evening :(

people can be so horrible


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm having a rubbish evening :(
> 
> people can be so horrible

whats up hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Whats up Faer? xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Are you ok Faerie?

How are you MissyMoo and Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Are you ok Faerie?
> 
> How are you MissyMoo and Linds?

windy and feel sick lol gonna have a drink in a bit to get some lovin in later how are u and ikkle babba?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooh I would love a nice glass of chilled chardonnay right now :lol: Get yourself a little :drunk: for :sex: hon although I reckon you already caught that eggy :)

We are doing fine TY a little tired from all the house cleaning and I have serious pelvis and lower backache (waiting on an appt from the physio) but other than that really good :kiss: I didnt realise how much it takes it out of me cleaning the whole house all in one day now and think I am going to organise me a little household cleaning rota so I do one room a day or something, I just find it too much with all the backache and pelvis pain already :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oooooooh I would love a nice glass of chilled chardonnay right now :lol: Get yourself a little :drunk: for :sex: hon although I reckon you already caught that eggy :)
> 
> We are doing fine TY a little tired from all the house cleaning and I have serious pelvis and lower backache (waiting on an appt from the physio) but other than that really good :kiss: I didnt realise how much it takes it out of me cleaning the whole house all in one day now and think I am going to organise me a little household cleaning rota so I do one room a day or something, I just find it too much with all the backache and pelvis pain already :(

lol im trying to now but feel so sick like its just gonna come back up! feel yucky


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think i is out i have got such bad wind/ ibs usualy get it just b4 my af


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey ladies! I am ok, Martyns upstairs in the bath. We just had pizza and gonna have a hot chocolate in a bit. Feel a bit tired but not as bad as earlier and slept quiet a lot today. Found a good acupuncture place in Tunbridge Wells. The lady actually trained at Zita West in London and worked there. She advertised on here the other day and noticed she was in Kent so I had a look at I found it really good. So I have contacted her and she advised that I have treatment 3 months leading up to my Transfer so I am going to start of course of treatment in January. Here is her website. I can either drive there or get the train but I think I will get the train x

https://www.acuhelp.co.uk/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great Idea MissyMoo....fxed you wont need it though :)


----------



## erin7707

so there are sooo many pages to this post here, have any of these psychic's been correct for you girls?? 
Sandra emailed me last night to ask for a picture and my questions, but hasn't said a word since.. I hope I'll hear something soon. they're fun to do! i just hope they're right! of course, the earlier the prediction, the more I get excited! haha
Nice to join you all!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well for me I did Jenny Renny, Sandra, Serendipity, Gail, Brooke, Psychic 123, Cheri, Ruby, and Psychic Star.

Jenny Renny was wrong

Sandra could still be right

Serendipity was wrong

Ruby could still be right

Brooke was wrong

Psychic 123 was wrong

Psycic Star could still be right

Cheri was wrong

I also went to a near famous lady called Anne Owen and she said I would need the help of a doctor to conceive and that it would be next year.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Linds :kiss:

How are you? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning Linds :kiss:
> 
> How are you? xx

tired had a big argument last night so didnt get to sleep till way after 12! 

how are you?xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry to hear that. You must be tired!!

I am good thanks. Just cuddling my doggies then going to clean kitchen x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry to hear that. You must be tired!!
> 
> I am good thanks. Just cuddling my doggies then going to clean kitchen x

i am flufing shatterd my head is pounding but had to get up as we have cavity wall being put in today my poor headache isnt going to stand a chance!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got tons of creamy ewcm style cm:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope faer is ok. She came on yesterday saying why are people so horrid and not been back since hmmmmm. Wonder what she means? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

missy this cycle is up to u to get us another bfp on this thread:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh thanks lol!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh thanks lol!!!!
> 
> :rofl:

af is due for me weekend either friday sat or sunday lol so i can defo so a bfn at 11 dpo i am out so its you mrs


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mines due friday but I am away from 3pm and not testing. You will have to wait until Sunday until we are back haha:tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:

Just want to concentrate on my Weekend away in Edinburgh x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So have you tested? I thought you said you weren't going to.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> So have you tested? I thought you said you weren't going to.

yeh ben pursuaded me to this morn was a bfn BUT after about ten mins we did get a line not sure if was evap or not as its so hard to see looked pinkish to me one way then other way looked grey


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow!!! I don't even get evaps on the rare occasions I have tested. All mine are just white and miserable and that's why I hate testing and don't usually. I would rather wait for AF. Less sadness x

Well my girl I hope you are up the duff!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow!!! I don't even get evaps on the rare occasions I have tested. All mine are just white and miserable and that's why I hate testing and don't usually. I would rather wait for AF. Less sadness x
> 
> Well my girl I hope you are up the duff!

ave a feeling im heading for another chemichal


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope not.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my back is killing me as is my head so i think i is gonna go lay down


----------



## faerieprozac

just a quickie girls, i'm fine, just had some horrible things said by a friend, or not said, its not very clear who said what! will be on later xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> just a quickie girls, i'm fine, just had some horrible things said by a friend, or not said, its not very clear who said what! will be on later xxx

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok faer glad you're ok :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

my opk was nearly pos today :D got back from work and dtd so four days in a row we've dtd now and will intend on doing it the next 5 :D

feeling better now bit stressed about money and bills but i'm ok. 

how are you girls?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> my opk was nearly pos today :D got back from work and dtd so four days in a row we've dtd now and will intend on doing it the next 5 :D
> 
> feeling better now bit stressed about money and bills but i'm ok.
> 
> how are you girls?

wanting the weekend to hurry up


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

MissyMoo and Linds I am still keeping my fxed for you both :)

Faerie hon so glad you are ok and getitng plenty of :sex: in by the sounds of it :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya I am looking fowards to going away for the weekend to Edinburgh. Really need a break. Just done 45 mins on Wii and had a nice shower. 

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for us Madly

Faer I am so glad you are feeling more positive and keep on :sex: to catch that eggy !!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :hugs:
> 
> MissyMoo and Linds I am still keeping my fxed for you both :)
> 
> Faerie hon so glad you are ok and getitng plenty of :sex: in by the sounds of it :)

thanks hun i feel cak just want the weekend to hurry up for af to come or not


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ohhhhh MissyMoo take me with you :lol: DH goes away on Sunday with work for his xmas do :dohh: yeah his work are paying for a two night stay in a hotel somewhere in wales....team building exercises and booze-ups alright for some! I get to stay with Oliver who is already upset his daddy is leaving him and going on holiday, my poor little man is such a daddys boy I think I will have plenty of tears over the weekend. We have told him daddy is going away to work but makes no odds daddy is leaving him behind :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww bless Oliver. You will have to give him plenty of reassurance and huge huge :hugs: but I am sure you already do lots of that! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I do hon :) as much as hes a daddys boy he is also a mummys boy but he hates one of us not to be here...am dreading going into hospital to give birth, it breaks my heart thinking about how hes going to be :(


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok, I can talk better now! Got more time on my hands!

Yesterday had a lovely day, a couple of friends came up as a birthday surprise and took me and OH for a pub meal. Got home to find an email from the gas company wanting to UP my DD to £81 a month!!! EVEN THOUGH WE ARE IN CREDIT!! :( Managed to make them drop it by £8 ... today they increased my Leccy... so now I'm paying nearly £150 a month for my gas and electric!!  i only work part time and recieve part benefits!! :(

Then, a friends sister sent some stuff to me on FB of what my mate has *apparently* said about me, that I'm an embarrassment, which is why she never invites me out, how i'm ugly and fat, how i'm nothing without her and before i knew her i was a *dork* and how when all her friends fell out with her, i was the only one who wanted anything to do with her, but she was laughing at me behind my back - and she was too busy trying to make friends with people who were laughing behind her back... basically, someone is s**t stirring but I took all the words to heart, and my phone wasnt sending or recieving messages so i couldn't contact her and i was a little but of a mess, but i'm ok now. 

I'm better today. We BD last night, and we BD this afternoon before picking up princess. My opk is nearly pos, am predicting it'll be a pos tomorrow night (which will mean i'll prob ov on CD13 as predicted!!)

Any SS ladies? How are you madly? 

Oh is playing D&D tonight so I'm in my room allloooone. Nothing on TV though.


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh, and OH got me Just Dance 2 for the wii... AHHHHH I LOVE IT!! Have been dancing to The Shoop Shoop Song :D :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling v meh and meh even more tonight need cheering up:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

whats up linds hunny xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> whats up linds hunny xx

just fed up and dont see myself getting a bfp anytime soon


----------



## faerieprozac

I feel like that sometimes hun but you gotta be pos. we will get it i promise you!! 

wish all you girls live local and we could have tea together :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer don't let her get you down. You know you are better than her and as for being fat.......:rofl: You ARE DEFINATELY NOT THAT!

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Would be nice to have tea together :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

oh it is SO cold today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Faer don't let her get you down. You know you are better than her and as for being fat.......:rofl: You ARE DEFINATELY NOT THAT!
> 
> xx

i think its the bfn i got today always makes me feel like it i wish i did live near yas id be round for tea all time lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I just had Ocean Pie so not sure if you like that. My OH hates it so I always do him something different. But I adore it!!! mmmmmmmmmm yummy yum yum in my tum tum!


----------



## faerieprozac

i had fish fingers and wedges :D and LOTS of veg!! i'm going to make myself a cuppa and get into my jimjams. lots of internet for me tonight i think. 

pma girlies pma!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im in my jimmy jams....so comfy....we could have a pj party!! hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

hah that'd be awesome :D

i don't have many girlie friends around me most of OH's friends and they all come round and play on the xbox while I hibernate lol

was telling OH that i'm on cd11 today and i'll most likely Ov on CD13 and he was like.... *blank star*... WHAT?

haha... he doesn't understand my ttc lingo :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha I have gone through the whole thing with mine and I even told him to explain it back to me. He did and was ok is. But then after a week I asked him again and he just laughed and said Ohhhhh I dunno!!!! You know your body. I'm only a guy! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think im going to head to bed really tired n not v chatty tonight hope you ladies have a good night luvs yas xx:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

good night linds hun loveeees you xx


----------



## faerieprozac

just done another opk (poas gettings addictive ... lol) and i'm sure it's pos!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok night Linds. Hope you feel better tomorrow. I will be here early again. Bet you think I am glued to this laptop. But it is my life literally....the way I make my living. How I pay my bills and survive :rofl: so having your lovely ladies to chat to really is like a breath of fresh air x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Night Linds hon :hugs: hope you feel better tomorrow....I will also be around as its my day off :wohoo:

Faerie hon I hate s**t stirring online which is why I hate hate hate facebook :( sometimes I just think people who cant say summat to your face aint worth listening too at all :) :hugs: I had fish finger sandwiches for tea made by my DHs fair hand :lol:

DH doesnt get bnb lingo at all he asked me to stop saying Team :blue: and Team :pink: the freak like its not totally obvious what am talking about....the clue is in the colour :dohh: reminds me off the saying `you cant be brainy AND have common sense` :rofl:

Ladies I am so pleased with myself :) I just won a BABY K designer sleeping bag for baby Charlie on ebay for the grand cost of 4.95 inc postage. I have only managed to win a designer sleepsuit and matching blanket prior to that and have bidded on lots of things :dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

anyone still around? :D i hate using my laptop it freezes so much but can't be bothered sitting in front room with all the lads

my opk is def pos :D it was neg four hours ago!! talk about a surge!! haha. hope that its neg in the morning then i know i'll have ov'd... or will be. Had no Ov pains yet, well, not that i've really noticed, and cant tell if i've had any ewcm as we've dtd so much... lol. I have been very in the mood though!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Fxed for you hon....I certainly think you dtd enough no fear there :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes you have :sex: so much !!!!

Stop worrying now :rofl: 

Say la vi la vi...what will be will be but I hope it will be! For you hun x


----------



## faerieprozac

i hope so too :D my plan is, if af doesn't show by the 29th, i'll be 2 or 3 days late, i'm gonna avoid testing and go to my appointment anyway, and then while i'm there hopefully do a test then if i see a line i can get a professional to see it too :D


----------



## faerieprozac

oh and i worry about everything :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well stop worrying and chill and be happy. You deserve it and as you keep saying it will happen. Build it and it will come! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## faerieprozac

morning linds feeling better today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> morning linds feeling better today hun?

full of cold lol but yeh just gota get better by sat as got a 2 yr olds party to go to. hows u doing?


----------



## faerieprozac

ok. did another opk this morning, still pos, so gonna have my breakfast and my cuppa and then pounce on OH. It was his only lie in this morning, we get one lie in each a week, as I'm now doing mostly early shifts at work, so today is my evennig shift so he gets a few extra hours kip, my lie in should be on tuesdays but that failed this week! lol it's a good thing i get to sleep so early. 

glad you're feeling better. my nose is all runny but i'm not as full as cold as i was... i'd like to be though!! lol

what are your plans today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> ok. did another opk this morning, still pos, so gonna have my breakfast and my cuppa and then pounce on OH. It was his only lie in this morning, we get one lie in each a week, as I'm now doing mostly early shifts at work, so today is my evennig shift so he gets a few extra hours kip, my lie in should be on tuesdays but that failed this week! lol it's a good thing i get to sleep so early.
> 
> glad you're feeling better. my nose is all runny but i'm not as full as cold as i was... i'd like to be though!! lol
> 
> what are your plans today hun?

not much lol same as every day be bored. may try make a nother nappy cake as a practice for my buisness thats it lol


----------



## faerieprozac

oooo buisness? do you like baking :D i've banned myself from baking until after christmas to cut my gas bill down :( lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oooo buisness? do you like baking :D i've banned myself from baking until after christmas to cut my gas bill down :( lol

lol nope i cant cook lol its a nappy cake :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

whats a nappy cake?? :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is my first ever one i made so looks a bit of a mess and wonky lol but they are getting better but gonna be making them when go germany to make some extra cash
 



Attached Files:







03092010015.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## faerieprozac

is that nappies and baby things? THATS AMAZING!! I love it :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> is that nappies and baby things? THATS AMAZING!! I love it :D

yep the cakes made out of rolled up nappies u got 2 bottles, socks rolled up like roses, bibs, dummoes a pair of booties hair brush and comb teddy and theres bath stuff in it too ohh and two 4 washcloths made into two candles


----------



## faerieprozac

So it's like a gift yeah? Ahaaa it's wicked :D So cute


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> So it's like a gift yeah? Ahaaa it's wicked :D So cute

yeh lol depending on whats in it can seell from 19 -90 euros depending on what things the customer wants the more expensive ones im gonna put them arch toy bars on them


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies. Miserable weather and cold! yuk!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies. Miserable weather and cold! yuk!

morning hun tis the same here so windy and wet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh my gosh ladies if i come on af tomoz what i recon i will as af cramps here full blown today then my next af is due if we go by this length cycle ..... xmas day! as ps said


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so peed off :growlmad: please dont let this thread change and im sorry if i moan too much on here too


----------



## faerieprozac

whats up hun???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> whats up hun???

just got moanied at on another thread for saying onwards and upwards about myself for next cycle got told they come o for posityivy and to ask about REAL problems not to come on ans eee ppl moanign about being out when af hasnt even arived i didnt even moan all i said was i am cramoign quite badly today oh well on wards and upwards there is always next cycle:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

just ignore them hunny you've got us :D


----------



## faerieprozac

got to go to work now hun, smile x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> just ignore them hunny you've got us :D

its so clicky over there anyway i prefer here i feel safe with you guys lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey there is the over 35 thread where they are a bit like that and I feel out of their league because they are always talking about god and stuff and even though I do believe in god I don't keep on about it etc etc. Also I got told off that time too. It was funny really. Guess what I said!!!! My OH was p**ing himself laughing. I know I shouldn't have said it but I just thought it was funny. :rofl: My wharped sense of humour!

There hadn't been a post in like 12 hours in it and one woman came in and said.

"Wow nobody has posted in over 12 hours in here. Is everybody ok".

So I don't know what possessed me but I just sent a post which said.

"Yes and the break has been nice".

Admittedly as soon as I sent it I felt weird but I actually meant it. Plus they P**s me off always ignoring my posts and talking to themselves. ALL SO F***ING CLICKY!!!

So then this same girl wrote a post in response to mine saying something like.

"Well excuse me but some of us haven't even had the pleasure of having 1 baby like you who has had 2 and we come on here for support etc etc."

Well I never responded but just carried on as normal with the other ladies. Then after an hour or so she came back in saying.

"I am so sorry I lost it. I feel soooooo ANGRY today and sooooo GRUMPY"

So I just thought...yeah you're not kidding!!!

haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey there is the over 35 thread where they are a bit like that and I feel out of their league because they are always talking about god and stuff and even though I do believe in god I don't keep on about it etc etc. Also I got told off that time too. It was funny really. Guess what I said!!!! My OH was p**ing himself laughing. I know I shouldn't have said it but I just thought it was funny. :rofl: My wharped sense of humour!
> 
> There hadn't been a post in like 12 hours in it and one woman came in and said.
> 
> "Wow nobody has posted in over 12 hours in here. Is everybody ok".
> 
> So I don't know what possessed me but I just sent a post which said.
> 
> "Yes and the break has been nice".
> 
> Admittedly as soon as I sent it I felt weird but I actually meant it. Plus they P**s me off always ignoring my posts and talking to themselves. ALL SO F***ING CLICKY!!!
> 
> So then this same girl wrote a post in response to mine saying something like.
> 
> "Well excuse me but some of us haven't even had the pleasure of having 1 baby like you who has had 2 and we come on here for support etc etc."
> 
> Well I never responded but just carried on as normal with the other ladies. Then after an hour or so she came back in saying.
> 
> "I am so sorry I lost it. I feel soooooo ANGRY today and sooooo GRUMPY"
> 
> So I just thought...yeah you're not kidding!!!
> 
> haha

lol i felt like doing that today on there too but held my tounge just so sick of it i get ignmored bar 2 ppl


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

TBH 1st,2nd or 3rd tri isnt much better....you get jumped on for having an opinion and one lady pretty much called me a liar when I said one of the factors for me having a GTT test this time was cause I had postnatal depression with Oliver. According to her this is not a risk factor and she wanted me to provide her with the study that said it was :shrug: I have absolutely no idea and was going on what my MW had said putting faith in my MW that whats she tells me is the truth :dohh: who am I to question it! Apparently I am wrong...not my fault....but am not a liar! You cant have an opinion or report on your experience without being wrong :( I prefer to stick with my bnb ladies now!

Linds I love your nappy cakes and I think this is an amazing idea.....I hand stuff a balloon with a teddy, shredded paper etc great for a newborn gift, way better than just a baloon....dont have any pics on our laptop currently but I will try to post some later :) I also create a balloon in the shape of a huge dummy, I decorated the venue for my nieces christening in september with loads of them in pink :lol: I think we should go into business together!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> TBH 1st,2nd or 3rd tri isnt much better....you get jumped on for having an opinion and one lady pretty much called me a liar when I said one of the factors for me having a GTT test this time was cause I had postnatal depression with Oliver. According to her this is not a risk factor and she wanted me to provide her with the study that said it was :shrug: I have absolutely no idea and was going on what my MW had said putting faith in my MW that whats she tells me is the truth :dohh: who am I to question it! Apparently I am wrong...not my fault....but am not a liar! You cant have an opinion or report on your experience without being wrong :( I prefer to stick with my bnb ladies now!
> 
> Linds I love your nappy cakes and I think this is an amazing idea.....I hand stuff a balloon with a teddy, shredded paper etc great for a newborn gift, way better than just a baloon....dont have any pics on our laptop currently but I will try to post some later :) I also create a balloon in the shape of a huge dummy, I decorated the venue for my nieces christening in september with loads of them in pink :lol: I think we should go into business together!

i wanna do them too but havent got my machine anymore used to have a fabaloon for it lol. i also wanan make personalised dumm clips lol if i need balloons im coming to u


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Theres def lots of money to be made hon :) I always like to buy something for a new baby thats a little different :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Theres def lots of money to be made hon :) I always like to buy something for a new baby thats a little different :thumbup:

i shall make sure you get a nappy cake once we know bubs colour:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh thank you hon :hugs: that is so kind of you :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oh thank you hon :hugs: that is so kind of you :)

your welcome been a good friend on here to me:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You too hon....I cant wait until you all join me :thumbup: I am keeping my fxed so much :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> You too hon....I cant wait until you all join me :thumbup: I am keeping my fxed so much :)

i know it usnt this mth as af cramps are full on but il be there next mth


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

In time for your predicition hon am sure :thumbup: but your not out yet!


----------



## SKAV

Hi all :blush:

I am sorry to come in elike this. But this "prediction" post so curious for me. Could you pls (someone) explain how this works? :blush: Is gender prediction possible too ?
TIA :shy:


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> You too hon....I cant wait until you all join me :thumbup: I am keeping my fxed so much :)
> 
> i know it usnt this mth as af cramps are full on but il be there next mthClick to expand...

thats the pma i love to see hun!!

i've not really experienced anything horrible on these boards yet, but I only really post in this thread and the wannabe watermelons thread!! feel like most other people don't really listen to ya :D

think i've ov'ed ladies my opk tonight is neg!! i have ov pains and boob pains :D:D

feel very emotional tonight though, missing my friends back home. 

anyone around?


----------



## faerieprozac

SKAV said:


> Hi all :blush:
> 
> I am sorry to come in elike this. But this "prediction" post so curious for me. Could you pls (someone) explain how this works? :blush: Is gender prediction possible too ?
> TIA :shy:

There are quite a few ladies on Ebay that do gender predictions I think! Just type in google -baby gender' or 'gender prediction' :D xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hmmmm af cramps have gone again and due either tomoz or sat so not quite sure whas going on


----------



## faerieprozac

I find when AF is due for me, I'll have some serious strong cramps, or dull aches, then they'll go until the morning/afternoon the witch shows her ugly face, then it's full on cramps until the next day. So I ALWAYS get my hopes up when my cramps go... lol

How have your moods been?? I am ALWAYS moody just before AF. 

Ladies I just had a very relaxing bath and did that thing again, but this time I couldn't figure anything out about myself, all I could think of was a girl from work who I'm very good friends with!! I think someone she knows is going to tell her of a pregnancy soon (but not me... ), and she's either wearing green when she finds out or her friend who is pregnant has green eyes!! It's probably all in my head, but i've wrote it down and put the date on just in case she comes into work soon and announces someone she knows being pregnant :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

When af comes for me I get kinda light browny cm which is like ewcm (ish). Then it goes away for a day or 2 and then I don't have any warning until the hag shows her face. I get full on cramping for around 2 hours as soon as the flow starts and its so heavy with me I can literaly feel it tricking out of my doooooooooo daaaaaaaaaa!!!

The cramps are strong but only last 2 hours. Some months they are stronger than other months. Last month we were at the Cinema when they came and I couldn't concentrate on the film. I was in agony and I thought they were so unbearable like I was in the first stages of labour. I nearly had to walk out. But I stuck in there. I always tell myself they only last 2 hours and I never take pain killers if I can help it.

How are you all tonight. We had Peppered steaks, potato wedges and asparagus for tea. 
xxx


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm ok, freezing though. going to climb into my bed with a cuppa decaf tea in a second, new series of misfits starting on e4 and i'm soooo excited. 

i always have to take painkillers when AF hits, just on the first day. I usually have work, and i'll end up hurting someone if I don't have painkillers... ahhh the joys of retail and shopping centres! If I get cramps at night I get OH to warm up my heaty wheaty, who I drunkenly named Pepperoni last christmas, he stays on my bed with Jimmy the teddy my dad got when I was 8, and Lambchop who I named after ... lambchop ... cause it looks just like it :D I can't sleep if they aren't on the bed, OH is used to it now, lol, I get panicky when I can't find 'my troops' ... haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Awww so sweet. I have woken OH up in the night crying with the pain from af cramps and he always gets up and get me my Pinky Pig hot water bottle. Lately I have always got af cramps in the afternoon for a long time. Not sure why that is hmmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies cd 13 temp still up boobs still sore cm still creamy:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Guten Morgen Frauline Lindsey hehe :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Guten Morgen Frauline Lindsey hehe :hugs:

Guten Morgen, hast Du gut geschlafen:flower: lol when do you leave mrs?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Leaving in 1 hour and I feel soooo sick! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Missed you MissyMoo :( Have a lovely weekend :kiss:

Afternoon Ladies :hugs: How is everyone?


----------



## faerieprozac

i am sooo tired today. i hate early shifts at work but i love them at the same time. 

Missy I can't wait to see your BFP on monday!!! :p have a nice weekend. Linds hows you? How are you Madly? :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Faerie....

Am tired too :( I work mon,wed,fri 6.45am until 2.15pm I also work a sat but am able to go in as late as I want on a sat as long as I work my agree daily hours :) mon,wed,fri I am a cook....we offer a full cooked breakfast menu and full lunch menu :) so I am on my feet all day, its taking its toll now I can tell you :dohh: On a sat its slightly different I work in our visitors centre (I work for a charity :)) I prepare sandwiches for our tea bar and then I assist the family support team (I was a support worker before I switched to the cook position :wacko:) and generally do whats needed of me.....tomorrow I am cleaning out fridges and micorwaves.....I didnt know how much I was able to multi task until I started working for the charity I work for :dohh: but its an all muck in sort of team and I wouldnt change it for anything :) does leave me knackered right now though :(

I guess its a busy time of year for you at work too :dohh: all those parents buying gifts for kiddies :) bet its a great place to work though esp at xmas, busy but satisfying!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got in been out with my bessy getting bits for her princess's 2nd bday tomoz:cloud9:


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies how are you all doing?

Lindsey hun your temp chart looks soooo positive hun i know they say you can feel like AF is coming anytime but your temps are looking good and also looks to me that you had implatation dip 7 dpos when you put the spotting so that is a positive sign for you...

I'm waiting on my pregnancy tests to arrive so that I can test here is a link to my chart I'm cycle day 73 and I'm 22 days past ovulation and my temps are still high and I had spotting when it looks like I was ovulating for like 4 days but it was light light spots but anyways for anyone please look at it and tell me what you think

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> Lindsey hun your temp chart looks soooo positive hun i know they say you can feel like AF is coming anytime but your temps are looking good and also looks to me that you had implatation dip 7 dpos when you put the spotting so that is a positive sign for you...
> 
> I'm waiting on my pregnancy tests to arrive so that I can test here is a link to my chart I'm cycle day 73 and I'm 22 days past ovulation and my temps are still high and I had spotting when it looks like I was ovulating for like 4 days but it was light light spots but anyways for anyone please look at it and tell me what you think
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29

did ff give u the crosshairs or did you put them in?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> Lindsey hun your temp chart looks soooo positive hun i know they say you can feel like AF is coming anytime but your temps are looking good and also looks to me that you had implatation dip 7 dpos when you put the spotting so that is a positive sign for you...
> 
> I'm waiting on my pregnancy tests to arrive so that I can test here is a link to my chart I'm cycle day 73 and I'm 22 days past ovulation and my temps are still high and I had spotting when it looks like I was ovulating for like 4 days but it was light light spots but anyways for anyone please look at it and tell me what you think
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29
> 
> did ff give u the crosshairs or did you put them in?Click to expand...

fertilityfriend did


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> Lindsey hun your temp chart looks soooo positive hun i know they say you can feel like AF is coming anytime but your temps are looking good and also looks to me that you had implatation dip 7 dpos when you put the spotting so that is a positive sign for you...
> 
> I'm waiting on my pregnancy tests to arrive so that I can test here is a link to my chart I'm cycle day 73 and I'm 22 days past ovulation and my temps are still high and I had spotting when it looks like I was ovulating for like 4 days but it was light light spots but anyways for anyone please look at it and tell me what you think
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29
> 
> did ff give u the crosshairs or did you put them in?Click to expand...
> 
> fertilityfriend didClick to expand...

hmm id say u have ovd but a bit later on where there is a definate thermal shift


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> Lindsey hun your temp chart looks soooo positive hun i know they say you can feel like AF is coming anytime but your temps are looking good and also looks to me that you had implatation dip 7 dpos when you put the spotting so that is a positive sign for you...
> 
> I'm waiting on my pregnancy tests to arrive so that I can test here is a link to my chart I'm cycle day 73 and I'm 22 days past ovulation and my temps are still high and I had spotting when it looks like I was ovulating for like 4 days but it was light light spots but anyways for anyone please look at it and tell me what you think
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29
> 
> did ff give u the crosshairs or did you put them in?Click to expand...
> 
> fertilityfriend didClick to expand...
> 
> hmm id say u have ovd but a bit later on where there is a definate thermal shiftClick to expand...

I don't know...but the days that I had the spots it was only like 1 time and when I wiped there was the size of couple of dots small on each day wasn't hardly nothing but I still put it down...what day do you think you see a ovulation?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> Lindsey hun your temp chart looks soooo positive hun i know they say you can feel like AF is coming anytime but your temps are looking good and also looks to me that you had implatation dip 7 dpos when you put the spotting so that is a positive sign for you...
> 
> I'm waiting on my pregnancy tests to arrive so that I can test here is a link to my chart I'm cycle day 73 and I'm 22 days past ovulation and my temps are still high and I had spotting when it looks like I was ovulating for like 4 days but it was light light spots but anyways for anyone please look at it and tell me what you think
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24df29
> 
> did ff give u the crosshairs or did you put them in?Click to expand...
> 
> fertilityfriend didClick to expand...
> 
> hmm id say u have ovd but a bit later on where there is a definate thermal shiftClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know...but the days that I had the spots it was only like 1 time and when I wiped there was the size of couple of dots small on each day wasn't hardly nothing but I still put it down...what day do you think you see a ovulation?Click to expand...

i see it more day 59 bh but then again im no expert on charting lol so dont take my word for it


----------



## faerieprozac

evening ladies

both those charts are looking good... but i don't really understand charts much, i gave upppp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af due today and no sign temp has risen again and i have super sore boobsy near the nips:shrug::shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Girls:flower:

Lindsey...SO hoping that this is it for you sweets:hugs: When are you going to test next?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hi Girls:flower:
> 
> Lindsey...SO hoping that this is it for you sweets:hugs: When are you going to test next?:hugs:

not until next week as 1 dont wanna get hopes up n 2 dnt have the money neway lol


----------



## WelshRose

Feels like I'm chasing you round BnB:rofl:

I'll keep hoping that the ol :witch: stays well and truly away from you then sweets:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Feels like I'm chasing you round BnB:rofl:
> 
> I'll keep hoping that the ol :witch: stays well and truly away from you then sweets:hugs:

lol i staying here nopw ur back lol thank youi got a 2 yr olds part this afternoon cant wait get to dance around like a looney with her:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Childrens parties....
nothing quite like them....:dance::cake::icecream::fool:....:thumbup::rofl:

Just Pickle's swimming lesson for todays plans and maybe starting to redecorate the lounge...not looking forward to that one:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Childrens parties....
> nothing quite like them....:dance::cake::icecream::fool:....:thumbup::rofl:
> 
> Just Pickle's swimming lesson for todays plans and maybe starting to redecorate the lounge...not looking forward to that one:dohh:

 we get out ppace in germany we are just given an empty shell and have to decorate and put in everythhing including a full kitchen! im not looking forward to that


----------



## faerieprozac

linds i got my fingers crossed hunny

froggers for you too

i'm feeling poo today, skin looks really bad so my confidence is loooow and i just don't want to leave the house

princess's mum has added me to fb and i feel i've done the right thing to do by accepting her cause it's all about princess at the end of the day... but just to rub it in she's past 12 weeks pregnant now


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

How is everybody this eve? 

Me...am tired busy day at work so intend to put my feet up :coffee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heyo beatiful ladies, im not long home from my friends lil girls 2nd bday party she had a lovely time and was passed out on mummy usuing her bump as a pillow:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

any sign of af linds hunny?


----------



## faerieprozac

I wonder how missy is!! I wonder if AF got her.... 

I wonder i wonder i wonder!!


----------



## SKAV

faerieprozac said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :blush:
> 
> I am sorry to come in elike this. But this "prediction" post so curious for me. Could you pls (someone) explain how this works? :blush: Is gender prediction possible too ?
> TIA :shy:
> 
> There are quite a few ladies on Ebay that do gender predictions I think! Just type in google -baby gender' or 'gender prediction' :D xxxClick to expand...

Thank you sweetie :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> any sign of af linds hunny?

nope lol 15 dpo now too


----------



## faerieprozac

any symptoms today??

i was soooo upset last night. oh and i were meant to be dtd every night and last night i waited up all night and then he he came to bed late and wasn't in the mood :( i know it shouldn't be a problem cause i'm sure i'm past Ov but I just didn't wanna miss any chances!! And he finished off my bottle of martini which I was saving for when AF shows the end of the month!! Booo. I'm ok now though, I feel silly for being upset with him and have apologised loads. 

Think I'm about 3dpo now. What should CM be like after Ov? Should be barely there and like, creamy?? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> any symptoms today??
> 
> i was soooo upset last night. oh and i were meant to be dtd every night and last night i waited up all night and then he he came to bed late and wasn't in the mood :( i know it shouldn't be a problem cause i'm sure i'm past Ov but I just didn't wanna miss any chances!! And he finished off my bottle of martini which I was saving for when AF shows the end of the month!! Booo. I'm ok now though, I feel silly for being upset with him and have apologised loads.
> 
> Think I'm about 3dpo now. What should CM be like after Ov? Should be barely there and like, creamy?? lol

just sore boobys /itchy cant scartch them as they hurt too much lol and my nipple has spots on it im 1 day late and been having od cramping feelings all week but nothing but creamy cm. WOOOOHOOO for 3dpo u have defo got a good chance at that eggy mrs :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm so paranoid that we didn't dtd last night though :( lol I need to stop worrying!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm so paranoid that we didn't dtd last night though :( lol I need to stop worrying!!

 it doesnt matte hun you got b and prob the day of ov


----------



## faerieprozac

on FF it says my score is high for intercourse timing :D


----------



## faerieprozac

these next two weeks are going to be a killer.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> on FF it says my score is high for intercourse timing :D

just had a look at ur chart wheres ur temps mrs?! lol


----------



## faerieprozac

oh i didn't wanna temp i always forget and it'll just stress me out lol


----------



## faerieprozac

plus my cat always wants to go out around 5am, and i always leave the window open for him so my room will be freezing and will probably effect it knowing me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> plus my cat always wants to go out around 5am, and i always leave the window open for him so my room will be freezing and will probably effect it knowing me

lol thats what i thought too but we have the fan on at night and never effects my temp lol


----------



## faerieprozac

if i don't get my bfp this month i'll probably temp, bet the FS will tell me to anyway


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant stop crying:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

why hunny whats up?

sorry i disappeared, rearranged princess's room!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> why hunny whats up?
> 
> sorry i disappeared, rearranged princess's room!

flcuk knows just really tearfll today and im not preg as just done another test and yet another familer bfn


----------



## faerieprozac

ahhh hun, wait until af shows, if she does, then positive for december :d if she doesn't show soon, then just relax.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> ahhh hun, wait until af shows, if she does, then positive for december :d if she doesn't show soon, then just relax.

just so fucking sick of it why cant i be tghe one who tests and gets the big fat positive result ben recons he can see something i dont


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok tell me im not imagining this im sure there is a faint cross so ben had a play about and inverted and can defo see it
 



Attached Files:







DSC043361.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









DSC04336 (2).jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :hugs:

Sounds like your on your way to your :bfp: faerie hon :) sending lots of :dust: your way!

How are you Linds hon? Whats wrong?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :bfp: I can see it hon :wohoo: I really hope this is it :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :bfp: I can see it hon :wohoo: I really hope this is it :)

what one do u see it on? as im sure i saw sumin on the blue one


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Had another look.....its theres its there its def there :cry: I am keeping everything crossed this is it for you guys :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I see it on both and def on the none inverted one :) Its very faint but it def looks like mine did hon :) OH GOSH I AM SO EXCITED :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Had another look.....its theres its there its def there :cry: I am keeping everything crossed this is it for you guys :)

im scared what if its just an evap or another chem?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Stay positive hon and BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Theres nothing else you can do right now! I will pray for you and Ben :) I really really hope this is it I do so so so much!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Stay positive hon and BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Theres nothing else you can do right now! I will pray for you and Ben :) I really really hope this is it I do so so so much!

its definatly there just a matter of will it stay there or be gone come next test:cry: nobody else can see it tho


----------



## faerieprozac

just becareful with blue dye tests hun i've heard so many bad things about them!!

i see it on both though hun :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I can see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> just becareful with blue dye tests hun i've heard so many bad things about them!!
> 
> i see it on both though hun :D

for me its the pink that get me


----------



## faerieprozac

are you gonna test again in the morro?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> are you gonna test again in the morro?

nah just gonn a wait it out if no af by 18 dpo then il test but im begining to think so does ben that ff got my ov date wrong


----------



## faerieprozac

so you think you ov later or earlier?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> so you think you ov later or earlier?

just a day or so later :shrug: btut right now im :shrug: i could of just picked p an evap there


----------



## faerieprozac

well like you said give it a few days and then retest if no af :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> well like you said give it a few days and then retest if no af :D

think im just going crazy nobody else but u ladies me n ben can see it:shrug::shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

have you shown anyone else?

i always avoid blue dye tests cause i've re so many neg things about them, i generally just stick with superdrug/tesco now... lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> have you shown anyone else?
> 
> i always avoid blue dye tests cause i've re so many neg things about them, i generally just stick with superdrug/tesco now... lol

yeh ive shown ladies on my other forum and they see it and madly see it and me and ben see it. this is a sainsbrys own test ive done one b4 and never had even a evap line on it


----------



## faerieprozac

is 3dpo too early to be ss?? lol


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> have you shown anyone else?
> 
> i always avoid blue dye tests cause i've re so many neg things about them, i generally just stick with superdrug/tesco now... lol
> 
> yeh ive shown ladies on my other forum and they see it and madly see it and me and ben see it. this is a sainsbrys own test ive done one b4 and never had even a evap line on itClick to expand...

:hugs: well, you're not going crazy at least cause we can see it aswell. honestly i hope this is it for you hunny


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> is 3dpo too early to be ss?? lol

lol a lil bit but i do that i started day after ov


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> is 3dpo too early to be ss?? lol
> 
> lol a lil bit but i do that i started day after ovClick to expand...

my boobs felt really tingly a minute or so ago :D lol... i know, 3dpo... thats madness really. :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> is 3dpo too early to be ss?? lol
> 
> lol a lil bit but i do that i started day after ovClick to expand...
> 
> my boobs felt really tingly a minute or so ago :D lol... i know, 3dpo... thats madness really. :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol ive had painfull boobs started off tingly from around 2 dpo now i cant even touch them. ive got af cramp strongest ive had :nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs:

our time is coming linds if you don't get it this month i bet you will next month. your cycles are behaving much better


i've realised i've got my FS appointment, and if AF comes and I don't get a BFP, she'll still be visiting!! Will this affect my appointment do you think?? The letter says we have to expect to be there for at least 3 hours!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :hugs:
> 
> our time is coming linds if you don't get it this month i bet you will next month. your cycles are behaving much better
> 
> 
> i've realised i've got my FS appointment, and if AF comes and I don't get a BFP, she'll still be visiting!! Will this affect my appointment do you think?? The letter says we have to expect to be there for at least 3 hours!!

not too sure hun i shouldnt think so but not sure


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek.. I hope it doesn't. I didn't think about that when I was booking it! Hopefully I'll have my bfp by then!! If I do get BFP, it'll be at weekend, work morning shifts on mondays so can't go to the docs and will have my appointment straight after work, so I wont be cancelling it and will explain that I got a pos, and that I was worried cause of previous pos...

I'm already hating this two week wait though. 

Do you still feel sick linds?

Madly you about hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Eek.. I hope it doesn't. I didn't think about that when I was booking it! Hopefully I'll have my bfp by then!! If I do get BFP, it'll be at weekend, work morning shifts on mondays so can't go to the docs and will have my appointment straight after work, so I wont be cancelling it and will explain that I got a pos, and that I was worried cause of previous pos...
> 
> I'm already hating this two week wait though.
> 
> Do you still feel sick linds?
> 
> Madly you about hun?

only theu the night and when i first wake up. that test i did was 4th pea of the day at least so maybe was too diluted?


----------



## faerieprozac

may have been! i have found my best tests were done in the evening though!! back in may when i had my chem, the line i got on my sd couldn't have been an evap, and it wasn't faint!! i was 15dpo i think, but i had been to the toilet 2 hours before and had a large cup of coffee!! 

it all just depends i guess? have you had lots to drink today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> may have been! i have found my best tests were done in the evening though!! back in may when i had my chem, the line i got on my sd couldn't have been an evap, and it wasn't faint!! i was 15dpo i think, but i had been to the toilet 2 hours before and had a large cup of coffee!!
> 
> it all just depends i guess? have you had lots to drink today?

not really no lol just a sip or 2 of water


----------



## faerieprozac

have you had to go to the toilet alot?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/339163-my-one-positive-test-out-four-opinions.html 

^^^ thats my may test, the october tests were much fainter, so it just depends hunny!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> have you had to go to the toilet alot?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/339163-my-one-positive-test-out-four-opinions.html
> 
> ^^^ thats my may test, the october tests were much fainter, so it just depends hunny!

thanks hunny think it may be safe to say ive been caught by an eveil evapp line after reading pee on a stick.com


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: give it a few more days


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :hugs: give it a few more days

nah i give up just gonna wait for af


----------



## Gemmamumof2

in april i had 3 possitives over 3 days then day after AF was due i started AF - wasnt anything differnt than a normal month think was very unlucky with evaps and they was all frer i wont use them again -i love superdrug tests!


----------



## faerieprozac

mmmmmm toad in the hole :D 

any ladies around?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> mmmmmm toad in the hole :D
> 
> any ladies around?

im here ish


----------



## faerieprozac

how're you feeling now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> how're you feeling now?

fed up n achey have same crampy pain in my back as do in my tum


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies am back :)

Went to do a spot of food shopping and have just fed Oliver :lol: so now am putting my feet up :thumbup:

I just had spag bol faerie not that I enjoyed it but I have a thing for pasta right now :dohh: toad in the hole though sounds nice :) with some gravy

How are you Linds hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies am back :)
> 
> Went to do a spot of food shopping and have just fed Oliver :lol: so now am putting my feet up :thumbup:
> 
> I just had spag bol faerie not that I enjoyed it but I have a thing for pasta right now :dohh: toad in the hole though sounds nice :) with some gravy
> 
> How are you Linds hon?

meh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> oh hon :hugs:

everyones saying its an evap


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You dont know that yet :nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Ladies. 

Linds - I hope that the line gets stronger Linds hon and the hag stays well away. Maybe test in a few more days as it does seem rather early still.

Madly - Mmmm spag bol. Sounds lovely.

Faer - Hope you are ok. I think you have :sex: lots so you should be well good so stop worrying.

Me - Af got me on Saturday walking around Edinburgh Castle. I rang up the nurse at Bridge Centre as instructed and I am having my blood tests tomorrow. Catching train their and back. Then I take Clomid days 5 - 9.

Gonna have our Whiskeys and Shortcake in a bit.

We had a fantastic time in Edinburgh and the flights were really good. I was really ok on them both and now I have got the bug so we have decided in Dec we are going for a dirty weekend in Paris! hehe x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: dirty weekend in paris get you :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Linds - I hope that the line gets stronger Linds hon and the hag stays well away. Maybe test in a few more days as it does seem rather early still.
> 
> Madly - Mmmm spag bol. Sounds lovely.
> 
> Faer - Hope you are ok. I think you have :sex: lots so you should be well good so stop worrying.
> 
> Me - Af got me on Saturday walking around Edinburgh Castle. I rang up the nurse at Bridge Centre as instructed and I am having my blood tests tomorrow. Catching train their and back. Then I take Clomid days 5 - 9.
> 
> Gonna have our Whiskeys and Shortcake in a bit.
> 
> We had a fantastic time in Edinburgh and the flights were really good. I was really ok on them both and now I have got the bug so we have decided in Dec we are going for a dirty weekend in Paris! hehe x

sorry af got you hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I know dirty dirty weekend eh! haha

I am really ok about af getting me. I am now just going with the flow. And very very happy! I am happier than I have been for a long time xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been reading my tcoyf book and it says if temps stay high for 18 or more days and no bfp then it could be an ovarian cyst


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah I know dirty dirty weekend eh! haha
> 
> I am really ok about af getting me. I am now just going with the flow. And very very happy! I am happier than I have been for a long time xxx

ive got to fly again in december and can olnly come back home for a few days so more or less december 19th day after my bday im leaving home:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

Sorry AF got you hun :(

Very tired tonight, going to crash soon cause got an early start.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just called up the fs in germany and made an apointment 18th jan @3.30 seems ages away but at least i will have records of my cycle to show them


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey I AM EXHAUSTED! Just got back from Clinic having had my 3 blood tests, FSH, LSH and AMH and got my Clomid so just awaiting for nurse to ring me with the bloods results to give me the go ahead to start my Clomid on day 5 until day 9. I am not sure what's gone on with me but this period has lasted just 1 and a half days with hardly any flow and almost no cramps. I feel so exhausted that I fell to sleep on the train and nearly missed my stop. I can hardly stand up I am so tired. I can honestly say I have not felt this tired in a long long long time!

So Linds, Madly, Faer anybody lurking around....HOW THE DICKENS ARE YA!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Great news about the appointment in Jan Linds hon but I really hope you wont be needing it :kiss: How are you feeling today?

MissyMoo hon.....mmmmm only 1.5 days eh you know what am thinking right? Sorry I just wont be happy until you three have made the leap with me :( 

If I could have a couple a wishes from aladdins lamp I would ask for a :bfp: for you three :thumbup:

I have had a terrible headache ALL day :(


----------



## faerieprozac

yeah missy i'm thinking what madly is thnking :D has af gone??

my head HURTS so bad today. 

:( Day off tomorrow, going to lay on sofa playing on computer games ALL DAY


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no faerie I have an head too :( lying on the sofa playing games all day sounds good but I have an hospital app at 8.30am :(


----------



## ebony2010

Aimee: BFP Nov/Dec 2010 :pink:
Gail: waiting for reading
Cheri: waiting for reading
Sandra: waiting for reading

I ordered one from Gail on friday and have since got inpatient and ordered two more! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

ebony2010 said:


> Aimee: BFP Nov/Dec 2010 :pink:
> Gail: waiting for reading
> Cheri: waiting for reading
> Sandra: waiting for reading
> 
> I ordered one from Gail on friday and have since got inpatient and ordered two more! lol x

Ok add:

Jenny: waiting for reading
Anne-Marie: waiting for reading

No more :blush:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah she lasted from sat afternoon and now shes gone. No cramps hardly and hardly any flow. Maybe this is it for me. Maybe I am going through premature menopause:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But shear exhaustion and I want to go to bed already. Martyn just took me out to Frankie and Bennys but all I wanted to do was come home and go to bed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> But shear exhaustion and I want to go to bed already. Martyn just took me out to Frankie and Bennys but all I wanted to do was come home and go to bed

me thinks you should test


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

me thinks so too MissyMoo!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The weirdest ever thing happened to me today on the train. I got talking to this really nice girl called Caroline who comes from Russia! Yes I know! There was a delay due to a broken down train so my appointment was 1 hour late but they still saw me. Anyway this girl and I got on so much it was unbelievable. We sat and chatted all the way from Maidstone to London Bridge and I told her my whole life story and she told me hers. She was telling me about St Petersburg and how in June they have 2 days of complete darkness because of how they are in the gulf of Finland. Well I told her what we were going to St Petersburg for and she was full of good wishes and telling me she wanted it to happen so much for me. It was really weird how we got on so much. That's never happened to me before. It was like she was a stranger but I was really at ease in her company and I could have told her everything and she felt the same way. Call me a nutter but I really felt like she was a fairy godmother to me lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have a Superdrug or Boots test upstairs but just had a massive wee so not much left in my bladder anymore. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have a Superdrug or Boots test upstairs but just had a massive wee so not much left in my bladder anymore. lol

lol test with next available pee!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You need to test even if its just to mark it off so to speak cause it is worth mentioning short AF to FS....I know what you mean :) maybe she was just that hon you just never know :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Promise I will if I can stay awake:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I would die if I got a :bfp: lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornign ladies big temp dip for me this morn so af aint too far away!
missy didyou test?!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah got bfn so just light flow x

Sorry about your temp dip. But for sure we will get rid of this witch for 9 months soon! I just feel it in my heart :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yeah got bfn so just light flow x
> 
> Sorry about your temp dip. But for sure we will get rid of this witch for 9 months soon! I just feel it in my heart :hugs:

im suprisingly ok with it just a very fowl moood today lol


----------



## faerieprozac

oh linds that was a huge drop

missy thats wonderful about the train lady

i'm laying in bed allllllll day today watching my roswell dvds. oh is making me coffees :D

5dpo, no symptons, except painful boobs this morn and feeling a little constipated.,.,


----------



## faerieprozac

ebony2010 said:


> Aimee: BFP Nov/Dec 2010 :pink:
> Gail: waiting for reading
> Cheri: waiting for reading
> Sandra: waiting for reading
> 
> I ordered one from Gail on friday and have since got inpatient and ordered two more! lol x


welcome :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww faer yes train lady was lovely and I felt I could tell her my life story and she also said same about me. Maybe we were destined to meet yesterday. 

Best place to be is in bed. You snuggle up in there and feel warm. It's too cold outside! x


----------



## faerieprozac

it is freeeeeeeeeeeeeezing today so glad i'm not at work


----------



## faerieprozac

if i am successful this month my due date would be our 5th anniversary!!

oooooooo


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow that would be sooo cool hehe x


----------



## faerieprozac

helllloooo... anyone?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

howdy lladies just got home got me two new pairs of specs so weird everythign looks tiny atm lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hello my lovely :hi: did you go to spec savers hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hello my lovely :hi: did you go to spec savers hehe

yeps heeh 2 pairs for 99


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I thought so! hehe. Thats brilliant price. How is the house hunting? Did you choose something? x


----------



## faerieprozac

i hate getting new glasses they always feel weird

how you feeling linds any cramps?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I thought so! hehe. Thats brilliant price. How is the house hunting? Did you choose something? x

 havent chosen yet have to live with my mil until we can as we will be getting help with rent etc for first few mths over there



faerieprozac said:


> i hate getting new glasses they always feel weird
> 
> how you feeling linds any cramps?

bad cramps and bad mood even worse mood as ben wants s to go over b4 my bday so i wont see my fam


----------



## WhisperOfHope

witch just landed


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Bitttttttch! Can you slap her face for me pls and tell her thats for making me consufed and for getting you! Tell her to stay away for us all. This is her last visit. She has a single journey with no bloody return!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Bitttttttch! Can you slap her face for me pls and tell her thats for making me consufed and for getting you! Tell her to stay away for us all. This is her last visit. She has a single journey with no bloody return!

well just seen ff has given me an esitmated ov date of december 18th late december if soy cuts it any more this cyclle will be on track for xmas day bfp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

v tearfull atm just found out cheepest day we can get our flight to germany is december 15th in the evening:cry: so i miss out on both my bday on the 18th and xmas and new year with my family and wont see them until ben can drive and then will only be a few days:cry: havent left home before and im such a mummys girl


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know exactly how you feel. I love my home too Linds and I feel so much safer here. So sorry you will miss all that but your mum will understand I'm sure x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I love my home too Linds and I feel so much safer here. So sorry you will miss all that but your mum will understand I'm sure x

wont be my home anymore my home will be in germany from the 15th december:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Listen Lindsey you will be ok. Trust me, you have Ben and he will take good care of you. You will soon make it your home and you will look back and wonder why you felt this way. Homes are homes when people feel comfy and feel they belong there. And you belong with Ben so stop worrying. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just had a glass of wine me! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Listen Lindsey you will be ok. Trust me, you have Ben and he will take good care of you. You will soon make it your home and you will look back and wonder why you felt this way. Homes are homes when people feel comfy and feel they belong there. And you belong with Ben so stop worrying. :hugs:

think its af n hormones gettign to me:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

linds hun not completely the same cause i i didnt leave the country, but i moved away from my parents to be with my oh, i see them on average every 3 months and thats just for 2 nights, i havent spent my birthday, christmas or new year with them with 4 years :( but it gets easier. 

sorry witch got you, but december is going to be your month


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> linds hun not completely the same cause i i didnt leave the country, but i moved away from my parents to be with my oh, i see them on average every 3 months and thats just for 2 nights, i havent spent my birthday, christmas or new year with them with 4 years :( but it gets easier.
> 
> sorry witch got you, but december is going to be your month

thanks hun i think im gonna have a tearfull few weeks everytime ben mentions it i burst into tears:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: 

honestly i know how you feel and when i moved here i was crying all the time, but it makes it more special when you do get to see family. the things we do for love!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :hugs:
> 
> honestly i know how you feel and when i moved here i was crying all the time, but it makes it more special when you do get to see family. the things we do for love!!!

Lol you just set me off again:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm sorry!!

I've spent ALL day in bed. I've had some cramps today... Hoping they are good cramps, lol. The *voice* in my head is still telling me november... I'm sure it's just myself telling myself what I want to hear though. I'm going to get my friend to do another tarot reading for me at the weekend.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm sorry!!
> 
> I've spent ALL day in bed. I've had some cramps today... Hoping they are good cramps, lol. The *voice* in my head is still telling me november... I'm sure it's just myself telling myself what I want to hear though. I'm going to get my friend to do another tarot reading for me at the weekend.

lol its ok everythings setting me off today. thats your pma at work hun:thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Does anyone know the link for Amber? I can't find her!!! x


----------



## faerieprozac

In about 9 days I should know... And it's going to be a very long 9 days methinks! 

How does your family feel about you moving away?


----------



## faerieprozac

ebony2010 said:


> Does anyone know the link for Amber? I can't find her!!! x

I'm not sure... Can't remember if I had one from her or not!! Lol. :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> In about 9 days I should know... And it's going to be a very long 9 days methinks!
> 
> How does your family feel about you moving away?

they are ok with it lol my dad commented on my fb status "yay an early xmas prezzy for us" lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Lol awwww. They'll miss ya. 

I'm a right daddys girl, I love going back to see them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Lol awwww. They'll miss ya.
> 
> I'm a right daddys girl, I love going back to see them

im more a mummys girl lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I love my mum but we didn't bond very well until I was in my teens... I would always go running to daddy lol. but there were 10 of us, 2 after me, so I guess while I was little I had two other little un's to compete with...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I love my mum but we didn't bond very well until I was in my teens... I would always go running to daddy lol. but there were 10 of us, 2 after me, so I guess while I was little I had two other little un's to compete with...

ten?!


----------



## faerieprozac

Yep!! And my mum had 3 Mcs in between me and my sisters... so it would have been 13!! 

My eldest sibling in 43 and my youngest is 17 :D I'm number 8 lol. When we ring up mum and dads phone, we sometimes get referred to as a number :D Cause mum and dad are in their sixties, it's easier to remember numbers than names lol

My aunty had 13 children aswell, but they are much older than me, mum and dad were 40 and 41 when I was born


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yep!! And my mum had 3 Mcs in between me and my sisters... so it would have been 13!!
> 
> My eldest sibling in 43 and my youngest is 17 :D I'm number 8 lol. When we ring up mum and dads phone, we sometimes get referred to as a number :D Cause mum and dad are in their sixties, it's easier to remember numbers than names lol
> 
> My aunty had 13 children aswell, but they are much older than me, mum and dad were 40 and 41 when I was born

gosh lol id of been one of 7 if they had all lived lol but ten gah lol bens one of 3 lol and his 2 sisters are 40 odd and hes 28 big age gap lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I wouldn't change it for the world. When I tell people how many siblings I have, they always ask "Irish? Catholic?" and my reply is always both :D LOL... Growing up, cause my brothers are all quite older than me, I had 3 nephews who were 3 - 6 years younger than me, and they were more like brothers. My house ALWAYS had at least 4 people in it, and when we were ALL in it was MADNESS. lol

OH knows I expect a large family... I mean, I wouldn't want to go to my parents extreme, but at least 2 (plus princess) would keep me happy :D 

Are you an only child then Linds??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I wouldn't change it for the world. When I tell people how many siblings I have, they always ask "Irish? Catholic?" and my reply is always both :D LOL... Growing up, cause my brothers are all quite older than me, I had 3 nephews who were 3 - 6 years younger than me, and they were more like brothers. My house ALWAYS had at least 4 people in it, and when we were ALL in it was MADNESS. lol
> 
> OH knows I expect a large family... I mean, I wouldn't want to go to my parents extreme, but at least 2 (plus princess) would keep me happy :D
> 
> Are you an only child then Linds??

lol nope me and my older sister emma who is erm 4 years older then me ish lol i think lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Do you get on with your sister?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Do you get on with your sister?

as kids no lol she used to bash me around tie me up etc lol and i remember breaking her ribs by jumping on her :haha: but the past few years we have got on really well go away on hol a lot with them


----------



## faerieprozac

Same with us, me and my two little sisters would bicker so much, we shared a room until I was *20*!!! Now two of us are in our 20's and one is nearly 18, we get on MUCH better. My mum always said we would aswell!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Same with us, me and my two little sisters would bicker so much, we shared a room until I was *20*!!! Now two of us are in our 20's and one is nearly 18, we get on MUCH better. My mum always said we would aswell!!

my sister was a bitch to me as a kid she used to lock me in the room by tying the dressing gown cord around my handle and then the other end around the airing cupboard hand so when i tried to get out i got the other door opening to stop me!


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek! We never did anything like that... it was more just... arguing and hair pulling! The middle sister was the naughtiest, but thats normal


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Eek! We never did anything like that... it was more just... arguing and hair pulling! The middle sister was the naughtiest, but thats normal

dad was in the raf so worked long hours n mum worked days so she was in charge of me lol also used to tie my hands and legs togetehr with my pjs!


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek!! 

Right I'm off to lie on the sofa until OH comes home. Going to steal Princess's DVD player so I can watch DVDs... must finish Roswell before end of week :D

Chat tomorrow ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah blah blah! i hate af sooo sore:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So fed up. After rining about 5 times because nobody was giving me my blood results. On one phone call the nurse just told me "go ahead and take clomid, dont bother about the results". So I went upstairs and checked my letters and it stated clearly that before I began it I had to get go ahead after they reviewed my blood results so I rang back and had to speak to an answer machine again. Then still no call back. After 5 calls I was told yes I did need the results and not to start the clomid yet. The nurse said she had made mistake. Still no call back and time was getting on. Then I got the call really late apparently Dr Summers had been in a meeting and the nurse rang me not him. I don't even know if I am even allowed to speak to him. Anyway she said dont take the clomid...why not i asked...because my FSH level was 44.1 she replied!!!! How can it be this high when when I had it done at doctors it was only 10.9 and it just seemed like it was all rushed, she didnt even want to give me the levels until i asked and then she asked me why i needed them!!! So now I have paid for clomid and i am not allowed to take it. Then she told me to deal with Ema another nurse and nobody else from now on. I feel like a reject and am lay in bed depressed and fed up with the wlaorld. I have given my OH all my letters from the clinic and he said he will ring and speak to the doctor today because i am sick of it all now. He cant understand why my levels have gone from 10.9 to 44.1. I had them done at the doctors last time when they were 10.9. I keep on thinking that they have made this figure up or that I have been switched with another woman. It cant be my results....IT CANT BE!

What should I do/? Feel so depressed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> So fed up. After rining about 5 times because nobody was giving me my blood results. On one phone call the nurse just told me "go ahead and take clomid, dont bother about the results". So I went upstairs and checked my letters and it stated clearly that before I began it I had to get go ahead after they reviewed my blood results so I rang back and had to speak to an answer machine again. Then still no call back. After 5 calls I was told yes I did need the results and not to start the clomid yet. The nurse said she had made mistake. Still no call back and time was getting on. Then I got the call really late apparently Dr Summers had been in a meeting and the nurse rang me not him. I don't even know if I am even allowed to speak to him. Anyway she said dont take the clomid...why not i asked...because my FSH level was 44.1 she replied!!!! How can it be this high when when I had it done at doctors it was only 10.9 and it just seemed like it was all rushed, she didnt even want to give me the levels until i asked and then she asked me why i needed them!!! So now I have paid for clomid and i am not allowed to take it. Then she told me to deal with Ema another nurse and nobody else from now on. I feel like a reject and am lay in bed depressed and fed up with the wlaorld. I have given my OH all my letters from the clinic and he said he will ring and speak to the doctor today because i am sick of it all now. He cant understand why my levels have gone from 10.9 to 44.1. I had them done at the doctors last time when they were 10.9. I keep on thinking that they have made this figure up or that I have been switched with another woman. It cant be my results....IT CANT BE!
> 
> What should I do/? Feel so depressed

im not sure hunni but wanted to give you:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

thanks I feel so depressed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> thanks I feel so depressed

just read that the higher the fsh level the less chance of working and women as it goes by how many eggs you have left if the fsh is over 40 they wont offer ivf in the uk apparently something about menepouse or if under 40 premeture ovarian failure


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know but they must have switched me with somebody else...dont want to get up...want to just die in bed


----------



## MissyMooMoo

it must just because this period was light and i had no cramps but last period when level was 10.9 i had major cramps. remember when i told u about me in cinema it was like onset of labour so bad but this time hardly any cramping and hardly and blood came out. maybe i am getting the menopause early...im f...ed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know but they must have switched me with somebody else...dont want to get up...want to just die in bed

says that somewomens fsh levels can bounce around lower and then higher and so on


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think they could have made a mistake and got my switched with another woman?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you think they could have made a mistake and got my switched with another woman?

maybe hun how old are you again? ot says the good thing is that egg donation can work and you can get preg with a high fsh level


----------



## MissyMooMoo

i wanted my clomidddddddd i wanted to take it....its not fair not fair:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Do you think they could have made a mistake and got my switched with another woman?
> 
> maybe hun how old are you again? ot says the good thing is that egg donation can work and you can get preg with a high fsh levelClick to expand...

Im 41 old and a reject....:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> i wanted my clomidddddddd i wanted to take it....its not fair not fair:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

hey hun you still are not out of a chance plus you have your little rusian doll :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

where does it say this?
you know what nobody has even rang me...like not even the bloody doctor to explain any of this...i was just told by a nurse and then that was that. my head hurts...i feel like punching somebody


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Do you think they could have made a mistake and got my switched with another woman?
> 
> maybe hun how old are you again? ot says the good thing is that egg donation can work and you can get preg with a high fsh levelClick to expand...
> 
> Im 41 old and a reject....:cry:Click to expand...

your not a reject at all remember yor russian freind she was your sighn your going to get your russian doll:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> i wanted my clomidddddddd i wanted to take it....its not fair not fair:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> hey hun you still are not out of a chance plus you have your little rusian doll :hugs:Click to expand...

I know but im scared deep down...its just dawned on me what i am doing. it scares the hell out of me. im such a whooooos:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> where does it say this?
> you know what nobody has even rang me...like not even the bloody doctor to explain any of this...i was just told by a nurse and then that was that. my head hurts...i feel like punching somebody

bens finding it all on line for you i could of lied and said its fine take clomid etc but i wouldnt want you to harm any chances you could have by takin g the clomid if fsh is already high working in overdrive already


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> i wanted my clomidddddddd i wanted to take it....its not fair not fair:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> hey hun you still are not out of a chance plus you have your little rusian doll :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but im scared deep down...its just dawned on me what i am doing. it scares the hell out of me. im such a whooooos:growlmad:Click to expand...

NOBODY ever said its easy but for you especialy it WILL be worth it:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Why cant we just get what we want. We are good people and we have good loving partners. We dont do drugs or beat up children. Lifes not fair. Such a struggle.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Why cant we just get what we want. We are good people and we have good loving partners. We dont do drugs or beat up children. Lifes not fair. Such a struggle.

oi mrs stop it your going to get your baba and this will have all been soooo worth it same as me we will get out babies as will faer


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yes fsh is like a throttle on a car. when the woman is older you have to put your foot down more and give the car more gas but for a younger woman she needs only put her food down a touch and her gas will be less. My car needs a full service and mot!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yes fsh is like a throttle on a car. when the woman is older you have to put your foot down more and give the car more gas but for a younger woman she needs only put her food down a touch and her gas will be less. My car needs a full service and mot!

do you pay for the bridge center? i think its ridiculouse nobody has told you anything:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I paid £200 just for 3 blood tests. Yes I know Martyn is furious and he has taken all my folder to work and is ringing and demanding to speak to Doctor Summers. I said I wasnt going to get up and he couldnt believe it. He said this is not like you. I said Ive had enuf cos I just feel like a reject to them. It was a struggle to even get the results of them and then it was like a rush and fob of. Cant explain it but they have made me feel sh..t!! I dont even feel like i want to speak to them. Martyn said i shouldnt feel like this and they should make you feel you can speak to the doctor but i feel like im not even allowed to. dont know why i am meant to speak to. everybody says different stuff and it confuses me. I think they hate older women because they cant get money off them for ivf cos we are too old ete etc ..thats how i feel


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I paid £200 just for 3 blood tests. Yes I know Martyn is furious and he has taken all my folder to work and is ringing and demanding to speak to Doctor Summers. I said I wasnt going to get up and he couldnt believe it. He said this is not like you. I said Ive had enuf cos I just feel like a reject to them. It was a struggle to even get the results of them and then it was like a rush and fob of. Cant explain it but they have made me feel sh..t!! I dont even feel like i want to speak to them. Martyn said i shouldnt feel like this and they should make you feel you can speak to the doctor but i feel like im not even allowed to. dont know why i am meant to speak to. everybody says different stuff and it confuses me. I think they hate older women because they cant get money off them for ivf cos we are too old ete etc ..thats how i feel

id demand your money back that treatemnt is ridiculouse:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think they have got me mixed up with somebody else though? Martyn says no they couldnt do that, but I wonder. hmmmmm


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Or maybe they just made up a result just to shut me up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you think they have got me mixed up with somebody else though? Martyn says no they couldnt do that, but I wonder. hmmmmm

i dont think so tbh hun not a center like that if they had made up a result it would of been one they can use to get more mnoney off you if anything


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah thats true. they could have said it was like a 24 year olds level about 6 or something and said yes your eggs are fine and have 3 courses of ivf taking all my russian doll money off me the b...ds haha

i am being silly. but i am in shock. its quite an eye opener to find out 44.1 Wow!! My egg reserve pretty poor.

but i need to look forwards and think of benefits now...at least I have it clean cut and closure on whether my eggs are ok and at least i dont have to keep torturing myself thinking i would feel guilty if i didnt do a few courses of ivf with my own eggs. now i know that there is only one way, one option, my eggs are caput and duff so therefore i now know my way forward with no guilt about having to try with my own eggs. i can now have a clear conscious knowing that my ONLY option is donor. So why am i lay in bed depressed and pathetic. stupid woman! Im getting up!!!!

I am making myself a milky coffee and I am going to smile and be happy! 

I love you Lindsey and Ben! :kiss: 

ty ty ty


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ben ty for looking all of that up for me and I cant believe you are so nice to do all this for me. True friends you two!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yeah thats true. they could have said it was like a 24 year olds level about 6 or something and said yes your eggs are fine and have 3 courses of ivf taking all my russian doll money off me the b...ds haha
> 
> i am being silly. but i am in shock. its quite an eye opener to find out 44.1 Wow!! My egg reserve pretty poor.
> 
> but i need to look forwards and think of benefits now...at least I have it clean cut and closure on whether my eggs are ok and at least i dont have to keep torturing myself thinking i would feel guilty if i didnt do a few courses of ivf with my own eggs. now i know that there is only one way, one option, my eggs are caput and duff so therefore i now know my way forward with no guilt about having to try with my own eggs. i can now have a clear conscious knowing that my ONLY option is donor. So why am i lay in bed depressed and pathetic. stupid woman! Im getting up!!!!
> 
> I am making myself a milky coffee and I am going to smile and be happy!
> 
> I love you Lindsey and Ben! :kiss:
> 
> ty ty ty

:hugs::hugs::kiss: thats the spspirit you have your rssion doll to get and i truely beleive you will get him/her


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ben ty for looking all of that up for me and I cant believe you are so nice to do all this for me. True friends you two!

he says he just knows how hard ttc is and how heartbreaking it can be at times. i think well not think i know i have had another chemichal pregnancy this cycle af is exactly the saame as was witht hem very brown and clotty and my boobs have changed yet again in size of the areola and spots on them


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am so sorry it was a chemical again. I wish I could help and if I could I would. If I had 3 wishes I would wish u, faer and me all to get pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am so sorry it was a chemical again. I wish I could help and if I could I would. If I had 3 wishes I would wish u, faer and me all to get pregnant. :hugs:

and we will babe i have faith and pma for all of us :hugs: my problem is my stupid uterus and the eggsy dont implant int the rigth place jusst found a piccy of comparrsion but mine is a little big more septate the middle gies quite a way down plus i also think i have pcos
 



Attached Files:







42956W.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope you get answers. Can your doctor refer u?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope you get answers. Can your doctor refer u?

hah my docs here? nope they wont even bother checking me for pcos let alone further investigate my bc:growlmad: so glad in taht respect that we moving to germany as il get the tests and any help i need and the lady who im going to be seeing also specialises in high risk pregnancys what id have when i get preg so id see her the whole way thru from start to end


----------



## MissyMooMoo

how do you know for sure your uterus is like in that picture tho Linds? That is so good that this lady specialises in this. I am really tiring of Health Care in this country. Seems all the best doctors are in Germany or Russia etc etc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> how do you know for sure your uterus is like in that picture tho Linds? That is so good that this lady specialises in this. I am really tiring of Health Care in this country. Seems all the best doctors are in Germany or Russia etc etc

begining of the year i think march it was i had a chem pregnancy but was in so much pain a few weeks after even had pain in my shoulder so went to the hospital where they thought it sounded like an eptopic so did a scan to be safe was then they found out about my uterus she said ohh looks like you hav a septate down the center and double checked was then told have a septate bicornuat uterus was told that it means i will have more mc then those with a normal uterus and will be more high risk when i do get preg as baby will only have a certain amount of room in just one horn of it, i never do things easy me lol had a septate hymen up until june too lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have heard of this type of uterus before but it is possible to get pregnant but a little bit harder but from what you are saying you will be in good hands in Germany with this lady doctor Linds! xxx Sorry for late response was working. I feel a lot better since I had my little hissy fit and ranted. Sometimes it's nice to get things out in the open x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have heard of this type of uterus before but it is possible to get pregnant but a little bit harder but from what you are saying you will be in good hands in Germany with this lady doctor Linds! xxx Sorry for late response was working. I feel a lot better since I had my little hissy fit and ranted. Sometimes it's nice to get things out in the open x

yeh it is:hugs::hugs: af is soooooooooo painfull today just panicd as loo was full of blood lol not used to that but havent had a prooper af for sopme time


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Seems like I missed out on loads have just been catching up!

Sorry af struck Linds hon :hugs: great to hear your on track for your xmas :bfp:

MissyMoo I am so sorry about your experience with this clinic :growlmad: I hoep Martin got some answers for you.....its truly appauling esp since you guys paid for the service too! 

Keep faith Ladies and I will continue to pray for you all....always believe one day you will hold your LO in your arms :) never give up!


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies have been at work and then had to grab some shopping for oh's little sister cause her money isn't sorted yet and she needed baby milk and nappy bags. i didn't realise how expensive baby milk is!! I need to do my research. 

Missy, sorry about those results! Maybe like you said it was because your AF was so light? I can't believe how they treated you though!!

Linds how you feeling today hunny still emotional about moving?

Madly how are you?

Any other ladies about? Froggers hasn't been on in a few days!! Hope she is ok.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am contemplating getting a chinese takeaway but I'm also toying with the idea of getting Cookie Dough and Icecream from Pizza Hut and I feel I would be a BIG PIG if I have BOTH!!! But mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

How did you day go at work Faer? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies have been at work and then had to grab some shopping for oh's little sister cause her money isn't sorted yet and she needed baby milk and nappy bags. i didn't realise how expensive baby milk is!! I need to do my research.
> 
> Missy, sorry about those results! Maybe like you said it was because your AF was so light? I can't believe how they treated you though!!
> 
> Linds how you feeling today hunny still emotional about moving?
> 
> Madly how are you?
> 
> Any other ladies about? Froggers hasn't been on in a few days!! Hope she is ok.

yeh even more so now just had my best mate round and she got upset that im going so earlyer lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Work was ok, I was very angry at a member of staff, we're on the same hours and same wage and recieve similar benefits but she can afford to buy her OH expensive gloves and take her kid out for steak!! She hasn't paid her water bill for three years and ... gah!! lol I'm so honest about things, and she's just scamming :(

I woke up at 2am this morning with the worse acid/heartburn EVER, but i'm sure 6dpo is far too early to connect it with possible pregnancy! One of my nipples has had sharp pains through it today, but again, 6dpo is just too early. 

Ahhh linds :hugs:


----------



## shazney22

how do u get these predictions?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

MissyMoo get both....you deserve it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Linds hon :hugs: it will all be worth it in the end for you both and your soon to be little family you`ll see!

Faerie hon please dont get me started on my soapbox about people like your colleague :growlmad: I understand exactly how you feel :hugs: and dont want to encourage SS but the very 1st sympton I had with baby Charlie was heartburn :) very early in dpo and was noticably different cause normally i never suffer from :dohh: its just gotten worse everyday since, I reckon he will have the fullest head of hair ever when hes born :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> MissyMoo get both....you deserve it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Linds hon :hugs: it will all be worth it in the end for you both and your soon to be little family you`ll see!
> 
> Faerie hon please dont get me started on my soapbox about people like your colleague :growlmad: I understand exactly how you feel :hugs: and dont want to encourage SS but the very 1st sympton I had with baby Charlie was heartburn :) very early in dpo and was noticably different cause normally i never suffer from :dohh: its just gotten worse everyday since, I reckon he will have the fullest head of hair ever when hes born :lol:

or she!


----------



## faerieprozac

She!!!!

Lol.

I am SO COLD ladies :( Heationg is on but I just cant warm up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> She!!!!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I am SO COLD ladies :( Heationg is on but I just cant warm up

i have my heat pack o n my belly so nice n warm lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Or SHE yes :lol: She might get a complexion if we keep calling her him :dohh: Its funny though we have just kinda got into a habit of saying him...only 3wks and 6days until our scan so hopefully we will find out intime for xmas :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im crying yet a gain:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :hugs: just remember whenever you feel :sad1: this is a good move :thumbup: hard yes life is never easy but the best thing for you and ben and your future together!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had Thai Green curry with Egg Fried Rice but didn't dare get Cookie Dough too but wished I had now....there's a little space left in there hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon :hugs: just remember whenever you feel :sad1: this is a good move :thumbup: hard yes life is never easy but the best thing for you and ben and your future together!

everything is setting me off lately feel like a emotianal wreck atm lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww Linds :hugs: don't feel down. It will all work out for the best. I feel it in my heart. Don't be scared. We are all so strong on here. Look how we persevere and go on and on. Our willpower is incredible!!!! xxx :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: for my ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww Linds :hugs: don't feel down. It will all work out for the best. I feel it in my heart. Don't be scared. We are all so strong on here. Look how we persevere and go on and on. Our willpower is incredible!!!! xxx :kiss:

just a v big event december is my growing up mth lol
got married last yr and this yearmoving out


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladiessss

SERIOUS heartburn again last night, OH had to get me the largest glass of milk he could find :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning my lovely ladies :hi: 

How is the heartburn Faer? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## faerieprozac

it's gone now, i've only had it at night time. 

got up this morning and found my cat had been sick on my front room floooor :( so i gotta mop it in a minute, going to finish my tea first. 

how are you all this cold morning?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've just put the heating on. Martyn keeps turning it down lol. Sat here with a milky coffee cuddling Missy one of the Pugs. She is so clingy and insecure and wants to sit with me all day cuddling, but I love it lol. Watching Jeremy Kyle with 4 dogs and a parrot and still in my jim jams....I have brushed my teeth though! haha


----------



## faerieprozac

my cat is lay on my lap... i dont want to disturb him but i need to get ready for work early today cause a firein town is delaying buses... gah"!! lol 

i love pets.


----------



## faerieprozac

Oooo, something outside caught his attention i'm free :D lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehehe go faer go! Yeah love pets too...so cuddly x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Lovely Ladies :kiss:

Faerie just gotta know is heartburn on an eve the norm for you? or is it summat new? :)

Linds hon December is a great growing up month :) I`m not sure I have one :lol: I got engaged in December, moved out in November, had Oliver in October, eventually got married in July and will be having this LO in April/May :dohh: It will be the best move you have every made trust me :) It was just two weeks after my 19th birthday when we bought this house and we are still here today :) (am now 28)

MissyMoo I would have bought the desert as well :rofl: preggo or no you just gotta have a pud :)

Ladies I have another chest infection and possibly a viral infection too....dr also thinks I may have thrush on my toungue again :dohh: cant have antibiotics again so soon as preggo so I have stuff for thrush on toungue, an inhaler to help with breathing/chest and some paracetamols :( My boss didnt seem particularly impressed that I wont be in work until Monday but I let him know I wasnt particulary impressed either than I am ill again :trouble: One a positive note I got my GTT results and I dont have gestational diabetes now however wether that will change when I repeat the test at 26wks is anyones guess :shrug: I dont intend to spend the next 9wks worrying though so I am just going to consider myself as not having GD and if I do at 26wks well at least I will only have 14wks to deal with it before baby Charlie is born :) I just have to psych myself up to repeat the test in 9wks now not happy about this but will do it for myself and my baby....would rather give birth anytime than have another GTT but hey I will be taking DH with me for moral support next time :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

well i have been getting bits of heartburn before af previous months, but usually a couple of days before af and it's never as bad as it was last night, it burnt my throat. 

right am off to work, chat later ladies xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) I am hoping this is :thumbup: for you hon....it was for me!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling yack today not feelings v well head banging throat killing nad went back to bed n slept for almost 3 hours


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You sound like me hon :hugs: nasty little bugs floating around :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> You sound like me hon :hugs: nasty little bugs floating around :(

just spent the last hour in the bath feel a lil better but throat is caining one of them dry yucky throats


----------



## faerieprozac

it's 7pm... and the heartburn is back :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.............Faerie :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> it's 7pm... and the heartburn is back :(

me thinks somebody may be cooking a little bun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used to always get heartburn when preggars lol. I think your cooking a beanie too x

Night night girls I am whacked! x


----------



## faerieprozac

woke up this morning and my left boob was aching :D it's also gone veiny and usually it's just the right boob thats veiny after ov :D no heartburn this morning, but probably get it this evening. 

have been temping the last few days, temp went up slightly yesterday and has stayed the same today, kinda hoping for a dip soon so i can get my hopes up... lol i'm not getting my hopes up yet, i feel it's too early. well i'm trying not to get my hopes up. my head feels like this is it, this is right, but i don't wanna be gutted AGAIN. 

Any ladies about?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> woke up this morning and my left boob was aching :D it's also gone veiny and usually it's just the right boob thats veiny after ov :D no heartburn this morning, but probably get it this evening.
> 
> have been temping the last few days, temp went up slightly yesterday and has stayed the same today, kinda hoping for a dip soon so i can get my hopes up... lol i'm not getting my hopes up yet, i feel it's too early. well i'm trying not to get my hopes up. my head feels like this is it, this is right, but i don't wanna be gutted AGAIN.
> 
> Any ladies about?

im here ish woke up with a bizotch of headache again


----------



## faerieprozac

oh dear linds :( thats one thing i havent had yet but i can't stand headaches. i get them really bad when i get a cold, i suffer from Neuralgia when i have a cold and i can't really do much :( 

any plans for today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh dear linds :( thats one thing i havent had yet but i can't stand headaches. i get them really bad when i get a cold, i suffer from Neuralgia when i have a cold and i can't really do much :(
> 
> any plans for today hun?

i think mines to do with stress have 26 days till i move:cry: yeh going up the town the afternoon with my bessy but thats about it may treat myself to a happy meal lol. how about you?


----------



## faerieprozac

have work in a bit, then going to lay in bed watching children in need with princess. she's got to wear spots and stripes at school today and looked really cute.


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhhh can't stand the cold. 

Have been discussing our wedding today... Can't decide on Bridesmaids cause I have 3 sisters and OH has 2... and 6 is too many... but they will get jealous? :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahhhh can't stand the cold.
> 
> Have been discussing our wedding today... Can't decide on Bridesmaids cause I have 3 sisters and OH has 2... and 6 is too many... but they will get jealous? :(

i had 4 little bridesmiads from age 8 down to 6 weeks lol 2 page boys and 4 older bridesmiads lol it doesnt matter how many you have end of day if you want those close to you to be involved then why not its your day your rules your way just dont do what i did and end up stresseing over stupid lil things lol

my sishad the darker dress as was maid of honour lol and the 2 page boys were too busy running around the back field forthe photos lol but this was my bridal party
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## faerieprozac

ben said if we have all 6, it won't be as special to princess :( lol

right, off to work, chat later, hope you have a lovely daaaay xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :hugs:

Faerie I had two of each :) Well my sister was a bridesmaid and wore gold (I have two sisters but only asked one) and my god-daughter was flower girl and she wore ivory :) Then Oliver and our god-son were page boys wearing matching suits and matching gold ties with David (DH) Depends on what sort of wedding you want but sometimes I think less is more and I agree with your OH am afraid it may take the magic of being a bridesmaid away from princess if she is one of many :(

Have a nice time in town Linds have a happy meal for me too :dohh:

How are you MissyMoo hon :shrug:

Me a little depressed today....still feeling sick and my cough his just awful BUT on a more positive note I am 17wks pregnant today :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am tired Madly. Hope everyone is ok?

Sorry you are feeling depressed. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

me too hon :( cough cough cough cough blah blah blah blah....its getting a bit silly now :sad1: and its getting me down!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> me too hon :( cough cough cough cough blah blah blah blah....its getting a bit silly now :sad1: and its getting me down!

I know Madly it is really not fair. You have spent more time poorly than well during this pregnancy. I think Charlie is taking all your vitamins and your imune system must be down. :wacko:. I really hope you are better for Christmas my lovely. :flower::thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon thats is lovely of you :hugs:

I certainly think baby Charlie will be wondering what the hell is going on every time I nearly choke :dohh: That blooming train HAS got to stop at my station sometime :shrug: I know I am so very lucky to be given such an amazing gift and I guess whilst TTC will all focus on our :bfp: and seeing those two lines we hardly give a thought to how we will feel once we get there :wacko: I said to DH last night that sickness never even occured to me....goodness knows why not its a very common sympton :wacko: I have upset my colleagues and one has even taken the hump with me cause I am :sick: from work again and I never intended to upset anyone :nope: Whats a girl to do.....My dream to become a mummy again has being fulfilled but all I seem to do is upset everyone :sad1: am glad I have you Ladies :hugs: I dont know what I would do without you :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's ok hun. You should just forget what they think because they must be pretty thoughless and sellfish to even get mad at you. The main thing is you and baby Charlie. You have your priorities right so just stop worrying about all them. They can't sack you for sickness; it's illegal and you could take them to court. So let them be grumpy and miserable and sellfish and you stay at home and keep warm. You have done nothing wrong :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Martyn's gone out to play squash and I've just had a lovely lovely relaxing bath. I lay in there for ages soaking up the bath foam. Mmmm I feel fresh as a daisy now and but still tired. I am about to do an Asda Online Shop. Martyn's bringing us KFC back at 7.30pm. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy! Can't wait. Oh and I asked him in my best "I'm so pathetic and ikkle and I know you will do anything for me when I act like this voice" if he could get me a Ikkle Ikkle bottle of Chardonnay from the Squash Club on his way home. Medicinal purposes naturally. Oh well you can't blame a girl for trying. 

I have not eaten all day so I am ravenously hungry so much so that even the sponge looked appetising in the bathroom

:rofl:


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls! I know you don't really talk about the predictions much in here anymore, but I'm hoping that you guys can chime in on what you think Cheri means by her reading for me?? Do you think she got me confused? I let her know we had a daughter that will be 2 in January, and that we were currently TTC #2. This was the start of her reading to me...

"They show this baby to be a GIRL:) congrats to you guys on your pregnancy!"


She didn't tell me a Conception month/EDD, nothing.. and I'm not pregnant yet. In fact, I just got my first + OPK yesterday for this cycle, so we're just starting the BDing and should O in a day or so... She's acting like I'm already pregnant? It's weird. I think she got me confused?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think she got you confused erin hon :dohh: I think I would email her back for clarification :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you MissyMoo hon :hugs:

DH is back now....with tea tomato soup and fresh rolls, no kfc for us lucky you :) and def no chardonnay....I would love a nice cold glass of JP chenet chardonnay right now :lol: 

I get to spend the whole weekend with DH and that always makes me feel better even if we are all full of germs right now :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Erin - Well it does sound to me like she has got you muddled up with somebody else hun. When she did my reading she went into depth about what the baby would look like and what age they would be when they marry etc etc. Did she not go into depth in this way for you?

What I would be inclinded to do is to email her explaining you are not pregnant and that you are just doing OPK's and ask her if she has got you muddled up.

The only other thing I can think of is that she could mean you will get pregnant from this cycle. Are you absolutely sure you are in the middle of your cycle just now. You couldn't have made a mistake and actually be later than you thought could you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - You sound so in love with David. It's lovely. I feel so so in love with Martyn too and he feels the same. Aren't we LUCKY! A lot of people don't have that closeness. I think its the BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD!


----------



## erin7707

MissyMooMoo said:


> Erin - Well it does sound to me like she has got you muddled up with somebody else hun. When she did my reading she went into depth about what the baby would look like and what age they would be when they marry etc etc. Did she not go into depth in this way for you?
> 
> What I would be inclinded to do is to email her explaining you are not pregnant and that you are just doing OPK's and ask her if she has got you muddled up.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is that she could mean you will get pregnant from this cycle. Are you absolutely sure you are in the middle of your cycle just now. You couldn't have made a mistake and actually be later than you thought could you?

Yes, she did go into full depth, and I even told her that that sounds like my daughter now, I was just confused by what she said about showing this baby to be a girl, and congrats on your pregnancy... weird. 
I did email her back, this morning at 7 am, and she hasn't responded..
I am sure I'm not pregnant now, I had AF on the 2-6th or so (and I had tested negative for 3 days prior to her showing up), and I was due to O on Monday, but I O'd early, luckily I caught it on the OPK yesterday.. so I don't know, I just wish she'd respond to me.. I'm impatient... haha 
:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Erin - Yes I am the same haha. I am sure she will respond to you soon. She was always really good at getting back to me when I was in contact with her. Although she did get mine wrong along with a lot of the others, she was always very friendly and nice. Let us know what she says when she does get back. Good luck! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly - You sound so in love with David. It's lovely. I feel so so in love with Martyn too and he feels the same. Aren't we LUCKY! A lot of people don't have that closeness. I think its the BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD!

yes hon I agree :) Me and David arent lucky in anything except love :cloud9:


----------



## erin7707

MissyMooMoo said:


> Erin - Yes I am the same haha. I am sure she will respond to you soon. She was always really good at getting back to me when I was in contact with her. Although she did get mine wrong along with a lot of the others, she was always very friendly and nice. Let us know what she says when she does get back. Good luck! x

I will do!! Thanks for responding! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

howdy doody ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Linds hun how are ya?!! xx


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies... 

the heartburn is back! also lots of AF style cramps - am not due for another 6 or 7 days. Also pinches in my side. Felt very sick at work, but couldn't budge it. 

Don't wanna get my hopes up,,.... AM ONLY 8DPO!! I was SO tempted to buy HPTs today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Linds hun how are ya?!! xx

not too bad been out with my mate today went and saw the xmas parade was really magical love d it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies...
> 
> the heartburn is back! also lots of AF style cramps - am not due for another 6 or 7 days. Also pinches in my side. Felt very sick at work, but couldn't budge it.
> 
> Don't wanna get my hopes up,,.... AM ONLY 8DPO!! I was SO tempted to buy HPTs today

il get mine up for you then lol


----------



## faerieprozac

hehe

noooooo lol cause i dint wanna let you down

i do have back ache aswell though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hehe
> 
> noooooo lol cause i dint wanna let you down
> 
> i do have back ache aswell though

me thinks you has cracked it


----------



## faerieprozac

ahhhh children in need is gonna make me sad


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> ahhhh children in need is gonna make me sad

same lol but i love watching it every year


----------



## faerieprozac

i havent watched it in like... 4 years, lol. but princess had to learn about it in school today and wants to watch it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:cry: same here and I have all these hormones floating around too :dohh:

wonder if our charity will be on tonight (children in need gave us some funding for a play worker :)) they were on the local news last night :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jebus madly 17 weeks already?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know hon and I was THAT depressed and ill this morning I forgot :dohh: how bad is that :blush: An onion though I think have been conned with that one esp since baby Charlie is about 14-15cm now from head to bum :shrug: just cant get my head around it at all!


----------



## faerieprozac

yay a doctor who bit... should be david tennant though. boooo to the new doctor.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I know hon and I was THAT depressed and ill this morning I forgot :dohh: how bad is that :blush: An onion though I think have been conned with that one esp since baby Charlie is about 14-15cm now from head to bum :shrug: just cant get my head around it at all!

doesnt seem that long that you announced ur bfp


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no Oliver adores the new Dr.....did you know I have the next Dr living right here under my roof :rofl: or at least that what Oliver thinks :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I know hon and I was THAT depressed and ill this morning I forgot :dohh: how bad is that :blush: An onion though I think have been conned with that one esp since baby Charlie is about 14-15cm now from head to bum :shrug: just cant get my head around it at all!
> 
> doesnt seem that long that you announced ur bfpClick to expand...

No it doesnt at all hon :wacko: 1st tri was slow but 2nd tri is flying by....I just want it to be 14th Dec and my scan, I am so impatient :dohh: I think its gone quicker these last few weeks cause have been off work :sick: and time off work always flies by :wacko:


----------



## faerieprozac

lol. When the new Dr first came into the show, about 4 people told my OH that he looked like him, which didn't please him cause when I first saw the new doctor I said "his face offends me" so now OH thinks I don't fancy him 

Linds we'll be 17 weeks in no time hun I know it. :D You'll have a little german beanie.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lol. When the new Dr first came into the show, about 4 people told my OH that he looked like him, which didn't please him cause when I first saw the new doctor I said "his face offends me" so now OH thinks I don't fancy him
> 
> Linds we'll be 17 weeks in no time hun I know it. :D You'll have a little german beanie.

lol youl be first ive already got a nickname for my bump lol


----------



## faerieprozac

oh gosh i havent OH would call me crazy lol he doesnt like the fact i've pretty much chosen names :D haha 

i wanted ianto (pronounced like, yanto) but he said the boy would get picked on. we cant decide on boys names. :( i want jacob james, or james colin, jack james.... james has got to be in there. but he doesn't like it as a first name. i'd love it to be an irish name but he said it wouldn't sound right with our surname. 

if i have a girl ever she's going to be called alice irene :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh gosh i havent OH would call me crazy lol he doesnt like the fact i've pretty much chosen names :D haha
> 
> i wanted ianto (pronounced like, yanto) but he said the boy would get picked on. we cant decide on boys names. :( i want jacob james, or james colin, jack james.... james has got to be in there. but he doesn't like it as a first name. i'd love it to be an irish name but he said it wouldn't sound right with our surname.
> 
> if i have a girl ever she's going to be called alice irene :D

got our names picked too lol boy noah joseph girl allysa rose


----------



## faerieprozac

one of my nephews born this year was called noah. at his christening, his cake was noahs arc :D i love that name but for obvious reasons cant use it!! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oliver was nearly called Noah:) but then our friends who had there son 6mths after called him James Noah...did wonder why they kept hassling us to make sure we def werent using Noah :dohh:

I think some people will have summat to say if we are Team :pink: When we tell them we are calling her Charlie!


----------



## faerieprozac

would it be charlie or charlotte?

i love malachi and patrick. and reuben. :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlotte on birth cert and when we christen her but we will be calling her Charlie


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh. I like that :D I have a friend called Charlotte but she refuses to be called charlie. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was in the bath one day and was drawing on my belly with water lol and ended up out of nowhere wrting noah on it lol and its stuck. i love the name charlotte


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies,

I was thinking its a little too much like my name to begin with but now it just sort of sounds right iykwim We dont have a middle name for her yet we are slightly struggling although its DH decision really :dohh: cause Charlotte is quite long as is our surname so we want something shortish but of course it also needs to go with Charlie :)

Team :blue: Charlie William


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies,
> 
> I was thinking its a little too much like my name to begin with but now it just sort of sounds right iykwim We dont have a middle name for her yet we are slightly struggling although its DH decision really :dohh: cause Charlotte is quite long as is our surname so we want something shortish but of course it also needs to go with Charlie :)
> 
> Team :blue: Charlie William

charlie anne lol


----------



## faerieprozac

charlie lousie... charlie eva :D charlie marie

i've suddenly gone really down.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> charlie lousie... charlie eva :D charlie marie
> 
> i've suddenly gone really down.

hormones:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Charlie Lousie ...... funny Louise is my middle name and I suggest that but DHs not sure :dohh: Men!


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> charlie lousie... charlie eva :D charlie marie
> 
> i've suddenly gone really down.
> 
> hormones:haha:Click to expand...

meh i don't know :( 

ladies, i never watch corrie or eastenders, unless i'm round me mums and she's got it on... but this thing on children in need in hilarious


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Def I agree....not a soap fan for a long while now but this is great :)


----------



## faerieprozac

lol at gail in the cafe... 

awwww i don't know how i feel at the moment :(


----------



## faerieprozac

i want a baby :(


----------



## erin7707

erin7707 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Erin - Yes I am the same haha. I am sure she will respond to you soon. She was always really good at getting back to me when I was in contact with her. Although she did get mine wrong along with a lot of the others, she was always very friendly and nice. Let us know what she says when she does get back. Good luck! x
> 
> I will do!! Thanks for responding! :flower:Click to expand...

Here's her response!!

Hi erin


Well I guess you are going to have to email me in the next two weeks to confirm one:) They are showing a DECEMBER connection and I guess you could be testing then for a bfp:) Make sure to keep me updated!

Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

ahhh!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm contemplating buying a test for the monring... lol.. i'm due in 6ish days, so tomorrow will be five days. 10dpo... i know its a silly idea, but temptation is getting the better of me. 

how are you linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm contemplating buying a test for the monring... lol.. i'm due in 6ish days, so tomorrow will be five days. 10dpo... i know its a silly idea, but temptation is getting the better of me.
> 
> how are you linds?

wait hun lol the earlyer you test the more chance you getting a false neg test :hugs: im ok woke up quite positive this morn will feel more pos once you get ur bfp tho lol


----------



## faerieprozac

oh i know i'll tell myself to wait... but i work in a shopping centre with easy access to frer, superdrug tests, tesco tests and poundworld tests.... lol :( thinking of buying a pack of fref, a pack of superdrug and then a couple from poundland to use nearer af... lol :( i just wanna know. 

temped again today, wish i had been doing it since ov to get a cleaerer picture. it's still on the highest temp i;ve had, so thats three days now, as long as it stays up tomorrow i suppose all is still looking good. usually it dips a little tomorrow - going on previous months i've temped. (i love the graph where you can compare them :D) what do you think linds?

yeah i'll feel more positive IF i get my bfp lol... gah. i want it so much. i know we DTD enough tis month, we covered every day, please let this be my month!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh i know i'll tell myself to wait... but i work in a shopping centre with easy access to frer, superdrug tests, tesco tests and poundworld tests.... lol :( thinking of buying a pack of fref, a pack of superdrug and then a couple from poundland to use nearer af... lol :( i just wanna know.
> 
> temped again today, wish i had been doing it since ov to get a cleaerer picture. it's still on the highest temp i;ve had, so thats three days now, as long as it stays up tomorrow i suppose all is still looking good. usually it dips a little tomorrow - going on previous months i've temped. (i love the graph where you can compare them :D) what do you think linds?
> 
> yeah i'll feel more positive IF i get my bfp lol... gah. i want it so much. i know we DTD enough tis month, we covered every day, please let this be my month!!

do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## faerieprozac

yeh if you click on the bit saying how many dpo i'm on


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> yeh if you click on the bit saying how many dpo i'm on

ooohh just compared with your others and looks good temps are nice and high comared to the others


----------



## faerieprozac

yeah thats what i thought... just needs to stay high tomorrow otherwise i'll panic lol. 

have some minor af style cramps going on, just on the left side... meh. don't know what to think. i hate this week!! i hate waiting... i wish we could just know.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> yeah thats what i thought... just needs to stay high tomorrow otherwise i'll panic lol.
> 
> have some minor af style cramps going on, just on the left side... meh. don't know what to think. i hate this week!! i hate waiting... i wish we could just know.

im gonna say your in for a good chance especialy the amount of times u dtd this cycle


----------



## faerieprozac

gaaaah linds i'm so confused :(

feel like i'm gonna be letting myself down again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> gaaaah linds i'm so confused :(
> 
> feel like i'm gonna be letting myself down again

maybe you should put the thermometer away and keep yourself busy with princess and other things sometimes temping causes more stress then good:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Think I'm still gonna temp ... i'm drilling it into me so that if I don't get BFP this cycle, I can temp all of next cycle, I have a feeling FS will tell me to anyway. 

Cramping has gone, it wasn't there for a long. Boobs don't hurt today. :( Going to get ready for work, at least that'll keep my mind off things... Working in a toyshop, five weeks before christmas, on a saturday.... Can't think of anything during a situation like that!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Think I'm still gonna temp ... i'm drilling it into me so that if I don't get BFP this cycle, I can temp all of next cycle, I have a feeling FS will tell me to anyway.
> 
> Cramping has gone, it wasn't there for a long. Boobs don't hurt today. :( Going to get ready for work, at least that'll keep my mind off things... Working in a toyshop, five weeks before christmas, on a saturday.... Can't think of anything during a situation like that!

ohh i know how you feel i used to work for the early learning center was soooooooooooooooooooo busy and so many moody customers had one guy shout at me for not giving him discount his reason was "i am imigrant you must discount for me"


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh we get ALL kinds of cutsomers, this time of year is horrible for nasty customers, we're used to it now though, this is my third year working in a toyshop, previous to that i worked in an ice cream shop in a different shopping centre ouver two christmas' and that was just as bad


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Oh we get ALL kinds of cutsomers, this time of year is horrible for nasty customers, we're used to it now though, this is my third year working in a toyshop, previous to that i worked in an ice cream shop in a different shopping centre ouver two christmas' and that was just as bad

rather you then me lol im glad i dont do retail anymore i cant stand the crowds :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

in all honesty, i LOVE retail. I love customer service. It's just the arsey customers I hate. Every now and again I get a customer that is really thankful for whatever help you've given them and that makes it worth while. Plus I get a discount on all products, which is perfect for princess lol. i now have an NVQ in retail aswell. I could never work in an office, i'd go crazy. 

i have cramps again :( :( like AF cramps :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> in all honesty, i LOVE retail. I love customer service. It's just the arsey customers I hate. Every now and again I get a customer that is really thankful for whatever help you've given them and that makes it worth while. Plus I get a discount on all products, which is perfect for princess lol. i now have an NVQ in retail aswell. I could never work in an office, i'd go crazy.
> 
> i have cramps again :( :( like AF cramps :(

i cant do customer service havent the confidence and get stressed way too easy. af style cramps are normal stop stresseing soon to be mrs


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm a stress head. :( lol. 

right going to eat my noodles and then go, chat later hunny have a nice day !! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm a stress head. :( lol.
> 
> right going to eat my noodles and then go, chat later hunny have a nice day !! xxx

you too hunni xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Have a good day Faerie and stop worrying cramping is norm I still get it now and its very like af type pain :dohh:

And plans for today Linds hon? DH has gone to chippy for comfort food :) chip butty for me for lunch.....still feeling like pitty polly and just found out my dad was admitted to hospital last night.....he had a bowel op a few weeks ago and he had red angry swollen legs so they have admitted him to treat....not sure whats wrong exactly yet as when my mum left him last night he was waiting to see consultant :( very busy time for my mum and dad too, they have there own business and are employed by the local council to cover the Leeds German Market from now until just before xmas....so lots of additional pressure for them and I cant even help cause am ill!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Have a good day Faerie and stop worrying cramping is norm I still get it now and its very like af type pain :dohh:
> 
> And plans for today Linds hon? DH has gone to chippy for comfort food :) chip butty for me for lunch.....still feeling like pitty polly and just found out my dad was admitted to hospital last night.....he had a bowel op a few weeks ago and he had red angry swollen legs so they have admitted him to treat....not sure whats wrong exactly yet as when my mum left him last night he was waiting to see consultant :( very busy time for my mum and dad too, they have there own business and are employed by the local council to cover the Leeds German Market from now until just before xmas....so lots of additional pressure for them and I cant even help cause am ill!

no plans for me lazy day was going to start packing but cant be botherd lol. i hope your dad is ok hun thats all you need right now :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I cant either hon very lazy day :dohh:

I hope hes ok too....am sure he will be :sad1: My Mum and Dad work so hard to keep business going in current climate too....am sure it will all work out!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I cant either hon very lazy day :dohh:
> 
> I hope hes ok too....am sure he will be :sad1: My Mum and Dad work so hard to keep business going in current climate too....am sure it will all work out!

my mu had a small buissness doing bra fitting but it went down thanks to the credit crunch


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:sad1: its so sad hon esp when you work so hard for what you have! My mum tells me my uncle is helping them out and she has made plan for cover for the next few days so hopefully things will be ok!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :sad1: its so sad hon esp when you work so hard for what you have! My mum tells me my uncle is helping them out and she has made plan for cover for the next few days so hopefully things will be ok!

i so hope things go ok for them any news on your dad?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks hon for asking :hugs:

My Mum came earlier and was really upset she was on her way to go see my Dad so I will get an update later as she will then be going to work....My Uncle is giving my parents an hand with work and my Mum has made plans to cover things for the next few days....she was so upset and it makes me feel bad I cant help but she understands and knows I am ill :sad1: So just waiting for my Mum to call when she can now!

I have done a little bit on online xmas shopping so I feel like I am least doing some of the things I planned to do over the last few weeks whilst I havent had the energy to do much really!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hope you're dad is ok madly. 

I feel rubbish. Really miserable and tired and cold. 

OH said my boobs are looking more veiny than normal.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am disgusted ladies really am why is it so easy for ppl to get preg then decide they dont think they want a ababy
https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/1...abortion-website-vote-abort-healthy-baby-boy/


----------



## faerieprozac

its disgusting linds :(


----------



## faerieprozac

My temp dropped slightly today, which it was always happens... 

Not so positive this morning ladies, feeling miserable, like AF is coming. 

The only thing I'm clinging onto it that I feel a little sick, and throat is full of flemgh but in a sickly way - not like a cold, if that makes sense.


----------



## faerieprozac

Anyone around? madly hows your dad?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all? faer stop ya stresseing woman i reccon will go back up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oopes double post lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :hugs:

Linds hon that article is appaulling :trouble: That couple do not deserve to be parents at all.....That poor little man :( I cant believe they are treating his little life so flipantly :sad1: That little boy is roughly the same size as baby Charlie how could they treat having a baby in such a way :( Breaks my heart!

Update on my dad.....Well his bowel op has been a success however there is a pocket of fluid collecting somewhere in his body and so everytime he said up this floats down to his legs :( He was had to lay completely flat and is due to have an u/s today so they can locate the pocket of fluid then the consultant is going to conduct a procedure to draw the fluid out....with a big needle.....owwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! This is as much as we know at the minute Ladies :( I hope he gets better real soon my mum was so upset yesterday :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Linds hon that article is appaulling :trouble: That couple do not deserve to be parents at all.....That poor little man :( I cant believe they are treating his little life so flipantly :sad1: That little boy is roughly the same size as baby Charlie how could they treat having a baby in such a way :( Breaks my heart!
> 
> Update on my dad.....Well his bowel op has been a success however there is a pocket of fluid collecting somewhere in his body and so everytime he said up this floats down to his legs :( He was had to lay completely flat and is due to have an u/s today so they can locate the pocket of fluid then the consultant is going to conduct a procedure to draw the fluid out....with a big needle.....owwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! This is as much as we know at the minute Ladies :( I hope he gets better real soon my mum was so upset yesterday :sad1:

oh your poor dad hope he feels bewtter soon and your mum:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i wrote a cheesey poem today lol 

*Dear santa
I know im all grown up now 
and havent wrote to you in years
but please could you make come true 
the wish i have this year
i don't want no boxed up preasents
wraped up with preety bows
i don't want a stocking that is ready to overflow
all i want for christmas is baby of my own
id love to have a special gift
two dark pink lines for me
and please make it so i can leave my husband
a BFP under the tree*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats ace Linds hon :)

Thank you so much :hugs: am sure everything will be ok!


----------



## faerieprozac

Madly hope your dad is better soon :hugs:

Linds thats cuuuuute

I hope Missy is ok, she hasn't posted for a few days... and froggers is never around anymore!!

Temp stayed the same today. Spent most of yesterday crying at ANYTHING OH said, I was a complete mess. Feeling better today. I was asleep for 9pm, woke up at around 2am, completely sweating - this has NEVER in my life happened, apart from maybe on REALLY hot nights in the summer, but last night was freezing and when I woke up I was freezing. 

I want to feel positive but I don't want to get my hopes up. AF due between tomorrow and thursday - most likely thursday. Maybe tempted to buy some tests today to use in the morning... I know it's a bad idea... But we all do it lol

Right ladies have a lovely day - i'm off to work, it is far too early and too cold to be up and I've had hiccups for 15 minutes now :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely ladies.

Sorry about your dad Madly and hope hes better soon.

I am ok faer....just been working hard. 

How are you Lindsey? Love your poem.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im full of the cold atm on last day of af:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :hugs:

No further update about my Dad yet :sad1: 

I however have a drs appointment at 4.40pm and I am ready to refuse to leave until I am given some real help :( I may take a pee sample with me as I suspect another urine infection :( I also have a pain in my left lung and am increasingly worried about myself and baby Charlie :( Willlet you ladies know how I get on!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hope it goes well madly. 

My head killlls. :(


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies... hope you're alright girls

temp rose a little today - have had some horrible horrible cramps though since yesterday, feel like AF is here they are that bad, but no AF. 

Used a cheap poundworld test - bfn - but the sensitivity is like 25 i think so ... hmmm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo Faerie dont test yet hon :dohh: too early :thumbup: your symptons sound great :)

How is everyone else? Linds? MissyMoo? Frogger?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im freeeeeeeeezing gota go up town and pick up some baby milk and nappys lol if only they were for me!:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

They will be one day hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> They will be one day hon :hugs:

i know hopefully one day in the near future:hugs: how are you and babay charlie?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

only you will be shopping in Germany for baby :)

Not too bad hon.....I updated my journal yesterday after my trip to drs and apparently flu/cold bug aside I have had a nasty UTI for 4wks now :wacko: it didnt clear up the last time it seems and is the reason why I have been so ill along with the flu/cold bug :dohh: Apparently they can be nasty little bugs and make one so ill which is why I havent been able to shake this off also apparently cause I have been drinking lots of OJ for my cold this prolongs a UTI and so unknown to me I have been making the situation worse . I am fairly uncomfy in my VJ and I feel like I am been torn in two when I walk so I am just waiting on the Dr calling me back for advice cause I cant have antibiotics until my urine sample comes back from the lab as they wont give me antibiotics unnessecary although I know I have an infection and the dipstick test they did also showed it :growlmad: I cant sit about all week like this its simply riddick!


----------



## faerieprozac

awww no madly, did the doctor call back?

for the last 2 hours i have had the most painful cramps i've ever had. no af, but horrendous cramps. i almost doubled over getting shopping from tescos. 

:( i honestly feel like she will be here within a day


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no poor you hon :hugs: I hope she stays away and took an early xmas vacation :)

Yes the Dr called me back and I have antibiotics :) she didnt see why they didnt give me them yesterday :growlmad: pissed me off esp since I could have been having treatment but at least I have them now and I also bought some cranberry juice. The pain is something chronic though esp trying to walk, its taken me ages to collect Oliver and get back home :( All warm and cosy in my pjs now though :) and Oliver has been fed so am putting my feet up!


----------



## faerieprozac

i've just had a lovely dinner - chicken, new potatoes and salad mmmm with lots of butter and cheese lol. Got an apple crumble in the oven :D Wacthing muppet chirstmas carol to cheer me up. No AF but I'm not really expecting her until tomorrow/thursday maybe even friday at the latest i honestly think she'll be here by thursday morning. The cramping has gone now though so fingers crossed. I was naughty again and tested with superdrug test... BFN... lol. Meh. 

Glad you've got antibiotics now madly :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh hon :hugs: ..... you just never know .....I will keep my fxed for you!

Your tea sounds nice :) not sure what I will be having yet :dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

cramping is on and off now, feels very much like af cramps, but really really strong - i usually cramp a little before af, but these cramps feel like when af is actually here. 

not sure what to think really! i hate these few days of waiting...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Funny hon I felt exactly the same about the cramps and my aching boobs :dohh:

I dont usually get either until the :witch: has actually landed.....no build up except a sort of lower back aching iykwim....well the month we had :angel: nothing different to normal every pregoo sympton going just like every other TTC month however the month of :bfp: with Charlie NOT A THING except the cramping and my boobs geez they were killing me :wacko: I knew it was different and thats why I was so sure baby Charlie was full of sticky stuff....everything was so different to previously which is now why I guess cause my :angel: was same as every other month it was an indication things werent great :sad1: I also realised looking back in my diary over my sick leave that I came home from work on the monday before I m/c on the saturday and was also off tuesday that week ill at home with a sort of fluey bug :nope: guess it was an indication now looking back!


----------



## faerieprozac

I can't believe you are nearly 18 weeks!! That is madness!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its gone so quickly hon and with Christmas coming up I guess I will be 25wks before i know it :dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

I hope I get my bfp before end of 2010. It's absouletely killing me, especially as princess's mum is pregnant. I honestly feel like it's never going to happen at this rate. :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Keep faith hon (I know easily said than done!) but its what kept me going after :angel: never give up hope....I never expected to get a :bfp: so soon after and I know I am extremely lucky but I also believe things do happen for a reason....it will happen soon hon am sure, you had tests and everything is fine....just hold into that faith for a little longer!


----------



## faerieprozac

It's just hard too. 15 months of trying now, nothing wrong - yet no baby. I'm just tired of waiting and watching :shrug: lol I want my own. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

you will get ur babya faer:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: you will hon....you both will.......With Oliver we tried for 18mths before nearly having icsi and then fell naturally....I was told I had pcos (which I later found out I didnt :growlmad:) and apparently DHs sperm were so laid back they didnt move :wacko: Well they must have moved at some point cause Oliver and :angel: later baby Charlie is on the way :thumbup: The only thing I can say is that I truly believed in my heart I would be a mum one day and never ever gave up even at low points and tough times I just stood back up and carried on....I did exactly the same thing this time too...our :angel: crushed me and I have NO IDEA how I managed to get my :bfp: again the month after :nope: but somehow I did :shrug: TTC is a terrible rocky road and really tests a person and a relationship...DH always said they he wanted me to leave him if he couldnt give me a baby cause he was broken, it broke my heart :cry: I am lucky so so lucky.....all I ever did was believe, dreams do come true you just have to believe they will with all you have and every little bit of your heart!


----------



## faerieprozac

think she's around the corner ladies, my temp dropped to 36.3 today, i always get af on 36.3 :( lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> think she's around the corner ladies, my temp dropped to 36.3 today, i always get af on 36.3 :( lol

not over until the red lady flows:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This cycle might just be different hon :hugs: dont give up hope yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gota go dentist later with ben i hate them places lol but hes face is all swollen and he cant eat


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Funny we are all off the dentist at 3.30pm for a check-up :lol: how bizare hon...hope ben feels better soon, sounds nasty :(


----------



## faerieprozac

No AF yet, if she doesn't show up tomorrow morning then I'll get excited. Cramping isn't as severe now, tested this morning though (i know i'm naughty) and it was BFN. 

Ladies I'm very into genealogy and have spent years tracing my mums half sister (we knew there was one but they had never met), last year I found out she had died but left 7 kids, and my mum got to meet some of them at a BBQ. Well I'm still on a mission to find out what i can about her and also my mums dad as he died when she was 18 months and we've never even seen a pic of him. Today I made a breakthrough and found out that my mums half sister was one of 5... but 4 died before even being registered. That means my grandfather, god bless him, had 8 children - but only 2 lived. My mother had 7 siblings on her dads side of the family, never got to know her sister, her brother died at 18 months, 4 were lost when born, and one was miscarried nearly full term. It really put things into prespective!! I was practically crying on the bus when i found out. I will be more positive, I won't give up, because grandad obviously didn't. 

How are you all today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> No AF yet, if she doesn't show up tomorrow morning then I'll get excited. Cramping isn't as severe now, tested this morning though (i know i'm naughty) and it was BFN.
> 
> Ladies I'm very into genealogy and have spent years tracing my mums half sister (we knew there was one but they had never met), last year I found out she had died but left 7 kids, and my mum got to meet some of them at a BBQ. Well I'm still on a mission to find out what i can about her and also my mums dad as he died when she was 18 months and we've never even seen a pic of him. Today I made a breakthrough and found out that my mums half sister was one of 5... but 4 died before even being registered. That means my grandfather, god bless him, had 8 children - but only 2 lived. My mother had 7 siblings on her dads side of the family, never got to know her sister, her brother died at 18 months, 4 were lost when born, and one was miscarried nearly full term. It really put things into prespective!! I was practically crying on the bus when i found out. I will be more positive, I won't give up, because grandad obviously didn't.
> 
> How are you all today?

gosh that really does put it in perspective


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Amazing Faerie hon :hugs: Stay determined.....and good news re you know who :) keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tis blooooody freezing tonight brrrrr


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah Linds hon its suppose to snow :shrug: no sign YET!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Yeah Linds hon its suppose to snow :shrug: no sign YET!

im hoping they are wrong and it stays away until after i go to germany lol or we may have trouble flying!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah forgot about that hon :( 

Well it hasnt arrived yet :shrug: who knows if it actually will?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh yeah forgot about that hon :(
> 
> Well it hasnt arrived yet :shrug: who knows if it actually will?

Tis already falling in germany so no doubt will here too


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I remember New Years eve 2005 going into 2006 Oliver was only weeks old and it started snowing :) We took a picture of the snowfall for his scrapbook :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I remember New Years eve 2005 going into 2006 Oliver was only weeks old and it started snowing :) We took a picture of the snowfall for his scrapbook :lol:

awww bless! i cant wait to do all things like that:cloud9:


----------



## faerieprozac

I hope the snow stays away and keeps AF with it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

It was Linds I thought it was great as it was his 1st Christmas :dohh:

The news is saying the gritters are out :( getting worried about falling or tripping over Ladies....hopefully my snow/ice shoe/boot grippers will arrive in next day or so :thumbup: DH bought me these special grippers you strap around your footwear.....a lady posted a thread in 2nd tri so I snapped some up :) I reckon its cold enough for my winter hat......its black with kitten ears :) I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!

Faerie maybe she will get lost in a snow storm and lose her way.....until next winter at least :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> It was Linds I thought it was great as it was his 1st Christmas :dohh:
> 
> The news is saying the gritters are out :( getting worried about falling or tripping over Ladies....hopefully my snow/ice shoe/boot grippers will arrive in next day or so :thumbup: DH bought me these special grippers you strap around your footwear.....a lady posted a thread in 2nd tri so I snapped some up :) I reckon its cold enough for my winter hat......its black with kitten ears :) I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!
> 
> Faerie maybe she will get lost in a snow storm and lose her way.....until next winter at least :)

ive got my scarf and gloves already been waeitng them as sooooooooo cold an d just brougth some new warm pjs today from lasenza with some super warm slippers:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I havent fished mine out yet but think I will have to hon :thumbup:

The weather is on and apparently not to be disappointed here in Leeds if we wake up to no snow however terrible ICE ...... fan bloody tastic!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I havent fished mine out yet but think I will have to hon :thumbup:
> 
> The weather is on and apparently not to be disappointed here in Leeds if we wake up to no snow however terrible ICE ...... fan bloody tastic!

we had bad ice this morn me mum nearly went over on he bum walking up town. im not looking forward to snow as we will have to walk spikey in it in germany and its cold! lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I have to leave my flat at 7.30am... It was frosty this morning, I'm so going to fall over tomorrow lol. 

I've been wearing my scarve/hat/gloves for a month already ... I CAN'T STAND BEING COLD. 

Still no af... cramping gone but severe back ache :shrug: can't get my hopes up until at least tomorrow night though. I'm hoping my temp goes up in the morning...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I have to leave my flat at 7.30am... It was frosty this morning, I'm so going to fall over tomorrow lol.
> 
> I've been wearing my scarve/hat/gloves for a month already ... I CAN'T STAND BEING COLD.
> 
> Still no af... cramping gone but severe back ache :shrug: can't get my hopes up until at least tomorrow night though. I'm hoping my temp goes up in the morning...

i think it will my cramps never went away at all when af was on way and got worse when af turned up


----------



## faerieprozac

I don't usually cramp bad until the day of AF when she has hit. I'm so confuuuuused. Just either want AF to show or a BFP. Feel like sulking lol.


----------



## faerieprozac

Madly is your dad any better?


----------



## faerieprozac

When I went to the toilet there was spotting :( Well, like, CM with stringy bits of pinkish blood... I usually come on quite medium flow, usually bright red at least, but some previous cycles have started out quite pinkish... :shrug: Guessing it's not meant to be this month and PS was wrong and my head was wrong.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> When I went to the toilet there was spotting :( Well, like, CM with stringy bits of pinkish blood... I usually come on quite medium flow, usually bright red at least, but some previous cycles have started out quite pinkish... :shrug: Guessing it's not meant to be this month and PS was wrong and my head was wrong.

 not full af yet so ur not out!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya Ladies :hi:

Thought I would write a little poem to cheer you all up!


Sat in my pj's cosy and warm hoping the :witch: will be frozen up in the snow storm.

Keep her away from my friend faer or I will stick pins in her eyes and burn off her hair.

Lindsey is positive, supportive and cute as she marches off to the dentist with Ben at her Boots.

Madly all brave and fighting off the pain. It's a wonder the poor girl and baby Charlie are still sane!!

Frogger where are you and I hope you are well. I know this TTC business is a living Hell!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hiya Ladies :hi:
> 
> Thought I would write a little poem to cheer you all up!
> 
> 
> Sat in my pj's cosy and warm hoping the :witch: will be frozen up in the snow storm.
> 
> Keep her away from my friend faer or I will stick pins in her eyes and burn off her hair.
> 
> Lindsey is positive, supportive and cute as she marches off to the dentist with Ben at her Boots.
> 
> Madly all brave and fighting off the pain. It's a wonder the poor girl and baby Charlie are still sane!!
> 
> Frogger where are you and I hope you are well. I know this TTC business is a living Hell!!

:haha::haha: love it :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

missy that's lovely :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks ladies :blush:


----------



## faerieprozac

temp has gone up slightly, but barely much, and the spotting is a darker pink almost red, cramping has gone, but i think she'll be here by the time i get to work. i'm actually ok about it, sleep did me good, have my FS appointment on monday to look forward to.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> temp has gone up slightly, but barely much, and the spotting is a darker pink almost red, cramping has gone, but i think she'll be here by the time i get to work. i'm actually ok about it, sleep did me good, have my FS appointment on monday to look forward to.

your NOT out yet:hugs:

ive woken with af style cramps this morn:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning :hi: 

I think I ovd yesterday cos has major spikey pokey pains in my left hand side. We :sex: this morning.

Love you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around I just sometimes can't deal with TTC here lately its just bringing me down after each month :bfn: and when Gail and sandra all perdicts that I would have gotten my bfp from sept/oct and nothing it just hurts you know I know we aren't suppose to put alot of hope and faith into the readings but damit its hard not to...but anyways I wanted to come on here and wish you all a 

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Thanksgiving/HYS.gif

also, I'm on cycle day 12 and I took soy 160mgs this cycle from cycle days 6-10 and also getting ready to have Pranic healings done to help see if that helps me achieve a pregnancy...

sending you all lots of babydust your way ladies...
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh295/McMommaBearof2/babydust2.gif


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Frogger my lovely!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

I know TTC gets you down and it is soo hard to carry on. I hope the Pranic Healing helps you. Keep strong girl! Keep strong!! 
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxx
x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Frogger my lovely!
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!
> 
> I know TTC gets you down and it is soo hard to carry on. I hope the Pranic Healing helps you. Keep strong girl! Keep strong!!
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxx
> x

thanks so much for your kind words hun....sending you a big hug your way...
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd175/jsobczak1/STUFF/HUG.jpg


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm out. :( Although - no cramping AT all... guess all my cramping is done with cause of the pre af cramps.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Sending you oodles of :hugs: frogger :kiss: so sorry to hear you are so down :( I hope the treatment helps you :thumbup:

MissyMoo...I loved you poem :lol: made me chuckle...fxed you caught that little eggy :)

Linds hon how is ben? hope hes feeling better?

So sorry Faerie hon the nasty :witch: landed :trouble: 

I went to see ob gynae today about my gestational diabetes result....I updated my journal if you guys want to read I wont re-post but basically good news :) I am so happy right now except I am still walking like I have a watermelon stook between my thighs :lol:

Ladies my dad is on the mend...well sort of :) he came home from hospital on antibiotics and has to go in next tues for day surgery to have a procedure to remove the additional fluid he has floating around :( it makes take a few attempts so it may mean he has to have it done a few times but at least theres treatment and hes on the mend now thankfully :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sending you oodles of :hugs: frogger :kiss: so sorry to hear you are so down :( I hope the treatment helps you :thumbup:
> 
> MissyMoo...I loved you poem :lol: made me chuckle...fxed you caught that little eggy :)
> 
> Linds hon how is ben? hope hes feeling better?
> 
> So sorry Faerie hon the nasty :witch: landed :trouble:
> 
> I went to see ob gynae today about my gestational diabetes result....I updated my journal if you guys want to read I wont re-post but basically good news :) I am so happy right now except I am still walking like I have a watermelon stook between my thighs :lol:
> 
> Ladies my dad is on the mend...well sort of :) he came home from hospital on antibiotics and has to go in next tues for day surgery to have a procedure to remove the additional fluid he has floating around :( it makes take a few attempts so it may mean he has to have it done a few times but at least theres treatment and hes on the mend now thankfully :thumbup:

hes doing ok now antibiots have already done the trick he caught it nice and early as it was forming into an absess


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok i know longer have pma as both the other ladies missy and faer got caught by the witch so no doubt im going too to this cycle


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer did PS ever get back to you when you emailed her?

Lindsey even if you do get a visit by the :witch: you will get pregnant soon. Just have faith!

Madly glad my poem made you chuckle and glad you dad is on the mend. 

I am just about to go on my Wii.....I have now lost just over HALF A STONE ladies!!!! hehe:happydance:
I am doing this so that my body is in ultimate fitness ready for February because I want to go into this pregnancy in tip top condition and I am going to continue exercising throughout my pregnancy with the things that I find easier on the Wii that don't include abdominal stretches and twists etc. I have 2 pre-pregnancy dvds I just ordered from Amazon which I intend to use and then post-pregnancy dvd for after. Oh and I intend to go swimming too whilst pregnant and after. It's important to go into pregnancy in with tip top fitness and that way I will just feel better and be very physical throughout. It's all good for the baby and good for me.


----------



## faerieprozac

Don't lose PMA linds, there have been a few ladies on here that had a correct prediction from PS and maybe the positive PS saw for me was my FS appointment. 

Missy, I've emailed her about 3 times in the last 2 months... And she has replied to none of them. :(


----------



## faerieprozac

Also - so far this AF is VERY light, i'm obviously not getting my hopes up again cause that would be silly, but it's lighter in volume and colour, and when I just went to the toilet, there was no red it was just pink and a little brown, but enough to fill a pad tmi... No cramping, but what feels like ovulation twinges? Lol... My bodies just being funny this month.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you MissyMoo hon :hugs: and good for you with the fitness regime :thumbup: My WII one will commence once Charlie is born :) and it will be spring so hopefully some nice weather to go walking everywhere with the pram :wohoo: can wait!

Linds hon dont loose PMA its all we have at the end of everything else.....I will send you some of mine cause I have had a good day PMA wise today :mail: Glad to hear ben is on the mend too :thumbup: 

OHHHHHH Faerie hon it does sound like that blumming :witch: is playing around.....:trouble:


I am having chilli and chips for tea yum yum :) we will see if Charlie likes it better than the jacket potato and beans he didnt seem to like last night :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben just broke my fertilty bracelet mia angel sent me have had it on ever since and he just pulled it and broke it:( thats my main pma :cry: and my best mate rang me earlyer to say she is having a lil boy so shes now gonna have one of each and i have non:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: i feel for you hun. princess' mum put a pic of her aby bump on fb today... third child and she cba to see her first, and i'm here longing for one to call my own. 

AF is very normal now. Going to dose up on painkillers for the first time since last month and find my heaty wheaty. OH is very sad today. We're gonna sit and be sad together lol. Night ladies. xx :( :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry Faerie hon....sending you both my love :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww faer. At least you can have each other to console. Don't stay sad for too long though hun :hugs:

Lindsey you really are having a tough time. The bracelet from Mia Angel will already have the spell cast and as long as you wore it for 1 hour apparently the spell will still be ok so don't worry too much about that. Sorry about your friend. It all gets a bit much sometimes doesn't it. :hugs:

Madly I am jealous about your Chilly and Chips and I hope Oliver likes it too. We are having Mushroom Risotto that Martyn made all by him self and he is funny because whenever he cooks something himself and I like it he gets all excited like a little boy and keeps going. "So are you going to tell suchabody that I made a Risotto". Or he will keep saying "What marks would you give me out of 10 for this". I find it ever so cute. But I think it is lovely when he cooks because he gets so much satisfaction from it because I LOOOOOVE what he cooks! mmmmmmmmmmmm. He is extremely good at Cauliflower Cheese too.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

It was real nice MissyMoo :blush: and Charlie really like it too at least am not :sick: like last night with the jacket pot and beans he didnt seem to like that :lol: 

David is a real good cook too and I guess am not too bad cause its what I do now for a living :dohh: I always think something tastes better when its cooked by someone else iykwim! Other people like my cooking and I get good compliments but I dont I prefer someone to cook for me :rofl: not great to say that to customers though :wacko:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ladies I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a week or so, till AF is gone and I can figure whats going on with me. I have my FS on monday - so I mayb update monday. I won't be gone long, just need some time away from BnB and TTC and all the lingo lol. Everyone says 'relax forget about it' and I can't do that if i'm always on here checking symptoms and what not lol. I only come on for you ladies now really!! So I will be back, don't lose PMA Linds and Miss I have hopes for you both. Love you all and like I said I'll update monday xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Take care Faerie hon and come back real soon :kiss: lots of love and well wishes for your appointment on Monday XxX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ladies I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a week or so, till AF is gone and I can figure whats going on with me. I have my FS on monday - so I mayb update monday. I won't be gone long, just need some time away from BnB and TTC and all the lingo lol. Everyone says 'relax forget about it' and I can't do that if i'm always on here checking symptoms and what not lol. I only come on for you ladies now really!! So I will be back, don't lose PMA Linds and Miss I have hopes for you both. Love you all and like I said I'll update monday xxxx

ok hun take it easy and will "see" you when you feel ready to comebback xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Linds how are you today?

Faer I will be thinking of you. Yes it gets too much Symptom Checking and everything and I understand exactly where you're coming from. Take care and see you soon! :hugs:

Madly!!!! You are a sweet potato!!! yay x


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sending you oodles of :hugs: frogger :kiss: so sorry to hear you are so down :( I hope the treatment helps you :thumbup:
> 
> MissyMoo...I loved you poem :lol: made me chuckle...fxed you caught that little eggy :)
> 
> Linds hon how is ben? hope hes feeling better?
> 
> So sorry Faerie hon the nasty :witch: landed :trouble:
> 
> I went to see ob gynae today about my gestational diabetes result....I updated my journal if you guys want to read I wont re-post but basically good news :) I am so happy right now except I am still walking like I have a watermelon stook between my thighs :lol:
> 
> Ladies my dad is on the mend...well sort of :) he came home from hospital on antibiotics and has to go in next tues for day surgery to have a procedure to remove the additional fluid he has floating around :( it makes take a few attempts so it may mean he has to have it done a few times but at least theres treatment and hes on the mend now thankfully :thumbup:

thanks Madlyttc for your well wishes...I just hate being down....it just feels like its never going to happen you know....:cry:

I'm sorry about your dad hun he is in my prayers...:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies sorry ive nit been around much been a bussy stressed out bee the past few days the move is getting closer :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Frogger hon :hugs: I understand exactly how you are feeling hon :blush: I know how much it hurts to want a babe deep down in your heart the aching and yearning....I know how lucky I am and everyday I am thankful for baby Charlie.....I will keep praying you get your sticky :bfp: real soon hon :hugs: Dont give up :thumbup:

Linds hon remember this move is a positive move and although you may feel its real risky right now take comfort in the fact that with risk comes good luck :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you so much Frogger hon :hugs: I understand exactly how you are feeling hon :blush: I know how much it hurts to want a babe deep down in your heart the aching and yearning....I know how lucky I am and everyday I am thankful for baby Charlie.....I will keep praying you get your sticky :bfp: real soon hon :hugs: Dont give up :thumbup:
> 
> Linds hon remember this move is a positive move and although you may feel its real risky right now take comfort in the fact that with risk comes good luck :winkwink:

thank you hun just v nervouse even crry lately talking to my cat who i have tp leave behind:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs:

Try to stay positive (I know easier said than done!) and remember your `home` isnt that far away :nope: Germany is just around the corner :) This is a good move for you and ben and for your future babes :thumbup: you are doing this for a positive future together and anything right now is worth enduring just for that reason alone. I do believe to be lucky in life you need to take risks and everything happens for a reason :thumbup: This is the biggest risk you could take hon...moving to Germany and a big risk is grately rewarded :) Life is for living remember that and nothing you do cant be un-done....if it doesnt work you guys can come back but I believe it will because its meant to be :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh hon :hugs:
> 
> Try to stay positive (I know easier said than done!) and remember your `home` isnt that far away :nope: Germany is just around the corner :) This is a good move for you and ben and for your future babes :thumbup: you are doing this for a positive future together and anything right now is worth enduring just for that reason alone. I do believe to be lucky in life you need to take risks and everything happens for a reason :thumbup: This is the biggest risk you could take hon...moving to Germany and a big risk is grately rewarded :) Life is for living remember that and nothing you do cant be un-done....if it doesnt work you guys can come back but I believe it will because its meant to be :hugs:

thank you hun:hugs: lol you just made me cry again lol so tearfull lately


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies. Went to see my parents all the way in Manchester yesterday. Was a 10 hour round trip and got to spend 5 hours with them both. Got back at 11pm and slept solid until 10am. 

Linds hun this is a good move and Germany is like Madly says "just around the corner". You will look back and wonder why you ever felt this doubt. You can do it girl! You are stronger than you think! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh im ill linds I feel sick and my hands are frozen and got a headache all i want to do is curle up and sleep. How are u


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh im ill linds I feel sick and my hands are frozen and got a headache all i want to do is curle up and sleep. How are u

im good hun jst did half hour on the wiii to try get back in the swing of it lol sorry your feeling ill:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel a little better now. Just managed to have a cup a soup and 2 toasts and about to have a cup of tea. Not going on Wii today. Still feel tired and got headache. 

Good for you My lovely for doing the Wii! It is a cool thing and when you do it you feel better even if you don't want to do it in the first place.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Watching house gifts on tv. Works slow today but i dont care cos of how i feel. could do with a break x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I feel a little better now. Just managed to have a cup a soup and 2 toasts and about to have a cup of tea. Not going on Wii today. Still feel tired and got headache.
> 
> Good for you My lovely for doing the Wii! It is a cool thing and when you do it you feel better even if you don't want to do it in the first place.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

i want to loose weight im over weight apparently and reading all my books on fertilty could be whats stopping me getting prego


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Watching house gifts on tv. Works slow today but i dont care cos of how i feel. could do with a break x

what do you do for work?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna go have a go on my ea active too now i will get thin i want my boobs to go aswell lol so i can get get nice bras! not many you can get that are nice ina 34 gg!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I work as a typesetter for 2 big companies and all my work is done over net but they are so quiet today I think all their clients may have the lurgy. 

I don't think you are over weight Linds. You have a lovely body from what I saw of it in that video. On Wii when I first went on I was just approaching the Overweight mark when it did my body test and now I am in the middle of ideal. I love the fact it does that and you get the graph. Martyn is Overweight and struggles with getting it down as all his family seem to. His Wii (Mii) Character grew a big waist in front of our very eyes the first time we set our characters up and I was laughing but then I felt horrible. But he doesn't even look overweight...he just has a lil belly but I love it and its cute. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I work as a typesetter for 2 big companies and all my work is done over net but they are so quiet today I think all their clients may have the lurgy.
> 
> I don't think you are over weight Linds. You have a lovely body from what I saw of it in that video. On Wii when I first went on I was just approaching the Overweight mark when it did my body test and now I am in the middle of ideal. I love the fact it does that and you get the graph. Martyn is Overweight and struggles with getting it down as all his family seem to. His Wii (Mii) Character grew a big waist in front of our very eyes the first time we set our characters up and I was laughing but then I felt horrible. But he doesn't even look overweight...he just has a lil belly but I love it and its cute. x

lol ty hun i have all the weight on my belly , hips and boobs really need to loose it as dont feel comfy with it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:

howdy :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

How are you hon?

I like you new siggy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> How are you hon?
> 
> I like you new siggy :)

im doing good mega achey tho lol after my mad excersisse session today:haha: thanky took ages to get it right really ffancied a new one. how are you and baba bump?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: I cant wait to get back into using my wii hon :) I miss it and just before I fell preggo DH bought me `Just Dance` and I havent had a chance to take it outta the wrapper yet :) I intend to dance myself slim :rofl: with the curtains closed of course!

We are doing feel fine :) Went back to work today and had a meet with my boss....everything went really well and I had a good day...weight off my mind :thumbup: Charlie has been a little quiet on the movement front but then because I am a cook I am on my feet alot so I suppose I am rocking him asleep :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: I cant wait to get back into using my wii hon :) I miss it and just before I fell preggo DH bought me `Just Dance` and I havent had a chance to take it outta the wrapper yet :) I intend to dance myself slim :rofl: with the curtains closed of course!
> 
> We are doing feel fine :) Went back to work today and had a meet with my boss....everything went really well and I had a good day...weight off my mind :thumbup: Charlie has been a little quiet on the movement front but then because I am a cook I am on my feet alot so I suppose I am rocking him asleep :lol:

:haha: do you think boy? as you refer to charlie as him all time lately


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes def a boy.....only a male could be this much trouble surely :lol:

tbh hon I would be so happy with a :blue: or :pink: am just happy to be a mummy again and will gladly recieve what is given to me :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Yes def a boy.....only a male could be this much trouble surely :lol:
> 
> tbh hon I would be so happy with a :blue: or :pink: am just happy to be a mummy again and will gladly recieve what is given to me :)

lol girls can be just as bad:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm.......... so I am told and because this pregnancy has been so different to when I had Oliver in almost everyway so far I am half inclined to say :pink: too :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm.......... so I am told and because this pregnancy has been so different to when I had Oliver in almost everyway so far I am half inclined to say :pink: too :dohh:

lol not long till you can find out or are you gonna wait?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No we are finding out BUT I may leave the room so she can tell DH and hes going to tell me on Christmas Day :) Thats if I can hold my suspense......ah prob not!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> No we are finding out BUT I may leave the room so she can tell DH and hes going to tell me on Christmas Day :) Thats if I can hold my suspense......ah prob not!

lol i dunno if i could do that i keep saying to ben i may not find out but he recons il crack


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I will too :dohh: Lovely idea but I am counting down the days until we go for our scan so I dont think I will be able to resist plus I want to see a potty shot on screen just so I get a view :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

owey i am aching like hell today my poor legs i think i over did it yesterday:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You asked for that! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You asked for that! haha

lol not to not be able to walk i didnt my mucles are killing me lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Self inflicted. No sympothy lol xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Self inflicted. No sympothy lol xx

ahhh pft lol ive got to start tidying our bombsites of rooms today and start packing our stuff up i dont wannaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds you just worked those muscles that havent been worked in a while :) its a good thing keep it up!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds you just worked those muscles that havent been worked in a while :) its a good thing keep it up!

i eel like if i do it today my legs will snap off:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: gosh can you imagine how ceased up I will be after Charlie is born :rofl: My bones already creak....I reckon they are about to get a whole load worse :wacko: Off to my physio appointment today :thumbup: hoping for a lovely sexy bump support to help my poor back!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: gosh can you imagine how ceased up I will be after Charlie is born :rofl: My bones already creak....I reckon they are about to get a whole load worse :wacko: Off to my physio appointment today :thumbup: hoping for a lovely sexy bump support to help my poor back!

lol il be the same im always achey even without excersise :haha: bump must be getting big now?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah a little although I still feel like am loosing inches from everywhere else :dohh: I am still trying to do a 20-30min walk everyday just for exercise really but I guess am doing really well so far weight wise in this pregnancy :thumbup:

I got back from physio.....we did some exercises and she gave me some info leaflets and a nice sexy tubigrip bump support :rofl: I havent tried it out yet but will do so later and maybe post some pics in my journal....she also recommends a birth/gym ball for posture!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Can I ask you; is it your own doing going to this physio or is it something the NHS have organised? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Something my MW arranged for me MissyMoo hon why?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I think its fantastic that she has arranged this for you. Do we all get a midwife to ourselves on the NHS. I don't even know lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I see mine every couple of weeks at my drs surgery hon :) shes really nice although as this is my second and so far classed as low risk I wont see her now until I am 25wks pregnant....with subsequent pregnancies they dont see you as often but if I need her I can just ring her I have her mobile number :) I spoke to her about my back issues and she just said give me a call when you think you will need to see someone and so I did a few weeks back and she did all the paperwork and I got an appointment :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow that's really cool. It's peace of mind to know that. ty x


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies. Hope you're all well. I'm still very miserable so will still be taking this month off of BnB, but thought I'd update you on FS appointment. I feel disheartened. I felt very rushed about. Consultant told us what we already know - both our tests were near perfect, OHs smoking should cut down. A nurse then very hurridly booked me in for a HSG appointment. On the bus I read my leaflet they gave me - a HSG must be done after period but before Ov, so the chance of you being pregnant is very unlikely. The nurse didn't ask for any information on my cycle and has booked me in for friday 17th December - AF is due 5 days after!! So I'm going to call them and re-arrange it. Very disheartened, very rushed, very meh. lol. 

Madly - Just dance is awesome, OH got me Just Dance 2 for my birthday aswell and it has a sweat meter on it :D 

Right ladies, will update again in like a week, hope you're all well I love you allllll


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - So sorry but this is how I felt with my NHS appointment. I was nearly in tears and they totally rushed me the same. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you're all well. I'm still very miserable so will still be taking this month off of BnB, but thought I'd update you on FS appointment. I feel disheartened. I felt very rushed about. Consultant told us what we already know - both our tests were near perfect, OHs smoking should cut down. A nurse then very hurridly booked me in for a HSG appointment. On the bus I read my leaflet they gave me - a HSG must be done after period but before Ov, so the chance of you being pregnant is very unlikely. The nurse didn't ask for any information on my cycle and has booked me in for friday 17th December - AF is due 5 days after!! So I'm going to call them and re-arrange it. Very disheartened, very rushed, very meh. lol.
> 
> Madly - Just dance is awesome, OH got me Just Dance 2 for my birthday aswell and it has a sweat meter on it :D
> 
> Right ladies, will update again in like a week, hope you're all well I love you allllll

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg just started clearing the room out and have 4 big bin bags full of teddys :shrug: never knew i had so many:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry Faerie hon but let me know when you are ready to return to bnb and I will tell you about my positive HSG experience .............. in a nutshell his name is Oliver :)

Gosh Linds hon thats an almighty amount of teddies :lol:

Ladies not really an appropriate place to post this but am sure you Ladies wont mind...seen as this place is like `our` thread these days :)

Take a look at this SUPER HUGE! Taken today 18+4wks :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







30112010477[1].jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: so sorry Faerie hon but let me know when you are ready to return to bnb and I will tell you about my positive HSG experience .............. in a nutshell his name is Oliver :)
> 
> Gosh Linds hon thats an almighty amount of teddies :lol:
> 
> Ladies not really an appropriate place to post this but am sure you Ladies wont mind...seen as this place is like `our` thread these days :)
> 
> Take a look at this SUPER HUGE! Taken today 18+4wks :wacko:

gosh that bumpys defo growing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

In last few weeks I have gotten bigger hon :) all dressed up now with coat on etc people are starting to notice where before it wasnt so obvious more like I just got fat :lol: People also think am about to drop thinking am in my last weeks or summat kinda crazy as am not quite half way there yet :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> In last few weeks I have gotten bigger hon :) all dressed up now with coat on etc people are starting to notice where before it wasnt so obvious more like I just got fat :lol: People also think am about to drop thinking am in my last weeks or summat kinda crazy as am not quite half way there yet :wacko:

lol i say girl from look of ur bump


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am def different all round to when I had Oliver :wacko: I didnt get a `proper` bump until best part of 25wks ish with him and I had no morning sickness and didnt suffer heartburn until well later on....I agree all around different!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

HEHEHEHE I was just admiring your bum and Martyn is sat here watching the Ashes and he just went...."What is that?". I said it's Madlys baby bump. So he just went oh ok and carried on watching the Ashes. Then I told him. She's only 18 weeks and he gave me a look of:saywhat:

:rofl:

We have decided to go and hit the town. We are going for a night out to an Italian! Its CHRISTMAS! XX x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: Pretty much the same response as every one else when I say `not due until april!` everyone does a double take :lol: Its amusing to see peoples response!

Have a lovely evening hon it sounds really nice and romantic :) The aft of our 20wk scan we are going to see Harry Potter just me and DH :lol: We did make it to the German Market on Sunday and as usual the German Sausage in a bun was delish :)


----------



## erin7707

can you add me to the list? Cheri originally thought I was already pregnant 2 days before I o'd, so she said to email her in 2 weeks to confirm a pregnancy.. because she sees December-- she was wrong. started spotting today..


----------



## letia659

How do you get these predictions?? Is it only in the UK?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today i had two glasses of wine last night and was out of it:shrug::wacko: ben didnt even get moving and squirted so was a no lucker last night i then proceedded to vomit all over my carpet and bed!:haha: was a erm interesting night i must say


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: Pretty much the same response as every one else when I say `not due until april!` everyone does a double take :lol: Its amusing to see peoples response!
> 
> Have a lovely evening hon it sounds really nice and romantic :) The aft of our 20wk scan we are going to see Harry Potter just me and DH :lol: We did make it to the German Market on Sunday and as usual the German Sausage in a bun was delish :)

Hey the German Market come here to Maidstone. I haven't had the german sausage in the bun yet. I wonder when they will be coming back. They must travel around! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

erin7707 said:


> can you add me to the list? Cheri originally thought I was already pregnant 2 days before I o'd, so she said to email her in 2 weeks to confirm a pregnancy.. because she sees December-- she was wrong. started spotting today..

Hi Erin nice to see you again :flower:

Frogger used to update the list but she has not been coming on here as much lately. She finds it difficult with the whole TTC thing. 

But you can chat to us ladies and we tell each other everything. Its all very friendly so you can stick around and chat with us girlies here :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

letia659 said:


> How do you get these predictions?? Is it only in the UK?

No you can get them on the net and it doesn't matter what country you are from. I don't have the bookmarks anymore with the websites sorry because I installed windows 7 after I did them all but I am sure somebody else still has. Maybe google baby predictions and see what comes up. Some names are

Cheri
Jenny Renny
Serendipity
Gail from Ebay 
Psychic Star
Victoria
Ruby
:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are you all today i had two glasses of wine last night and was out of it:shrug::wacko: ben didnt even get moving and squirted so was a no lucker last night i then proceedded to vomit all over my carpet and bed!:haha: was a erm interesting night i must say

Wow you are a lightweight girl! haha

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today i had two glasses of wine last night and was out of it:shrug::wacko: ben didnt even get moving and squirted so was a no lucker last night i then proceedded to vomit all over my carpet and bed!:haha: was a erm interesting night i must say
> 
> Wow you are a lightweight girl! haha
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

i cant drink lol messes with my dyspraxia :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How are you feeling this morning then? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How are you feeling this morning then? x

hungry lol not hungover think i got it all out my system last night lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What you gonna have for breaky? I don't have breaky often cos I hardly ever feel like eating in the mornings. I really need to start going on my Wii again. Thats 3 days without it and my parrot has stopped making the noises it makes. He does the body tests to a T! He even does the whistle. I really need to get into my routine. I hate it when I get out of my routine! arggggggggggggggggggggggg. Im poooooooooooo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What you gonna have for breaky? I don't have breaky often cos I hardly ever feel like eating in the mornings. I really need to start going on my Wii again. Thats 3 days without it and my parrot has stopped making the noises it makes. He does the body tests to a T! He even does the whistle. I really need to get into my routine. I hate it when I get out of my routine! arggggggggggggggggggggggg. Im poooooooooooo!

i has choc croisont how ever its spelt lol gonna do some wii fit and ea active this aft if i can drag myself downstairs lol. :haha:your parat sounds ace i want one


----------



## MissyMooMoo

He says the following:

Sit down!
Stop it!
Hello
Teejay
Martyn
Good boy
What
Come on
Love you!
Missy
Pugs
Mush
He whistles songs off tv and thats a lot because tv is always on
He cuddles up to me when I put my head in the cage and kisses me and goes "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Awwwwwwwwwwwww Ohhhhhhhhhhhh" like a big soppy dope haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> He says the following:
> 
> Sit down!
> Stop it!
> Hello
> Teejay
> Martyn
> Good boy
> What
> Come on
> Love you!
> Missy
> Pugs
> Mush
> He whistles songs off tv and thats a lot because tv is always on
> He cuddles up to me when I put my head in the cage and kisses me and goes "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Awwwwwwwwwwwww Ohhhhhhhhhhhh" like a big soppy dope haha

:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

He wakes us up in the mornings talking to himself and very often sounds like the radio haha. Sometimes he gets over excited and starts to shreak and scream and argue with himself. He is really really funny and makes us laugh so much.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> He wakes us up in the mornings talking to himself and very often sounds like the radio haha. Sometimes he gets over excited and starts to shreak and scream and argue with himself. He is really really funny and makes us laugh so much.

haha id love a parot but ben doesnt want one says they make too much mess and noise


----------



## MissyMooMoo

both true yes ! haha

They chuck their food out the cage and only eat what they want from it. The rest they chuck out and believe me they can chuck things quite a long way. He loves apples though so they get eaten and monkey nuts. You get used to the noise and they do make you laugh. He is very lovely and I have him out his cage sometimes where we play together but sometimes he gets over excited and starts to dominate the dogs and thats not good cos ones an irish wolfhound haha. I then have to shout at him and he goes straight back into his cage in the nawty corner. But when he is good hes very very good and when hes bad hes horrid. But he hates Martyn and tries to bite him. He only loves me! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh and I forgot he sneezes and caughs too.....(makes the noises of a sneeze and a caugh) and they are soooo precise too. It sounds like a person in the room. People on the phone has gone silent and asked who is with me and when I say its my parrot they still dont believe me lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> both true yes ! haha
> 
> They chuck their food out the cage and only eat what they want from it. The rest they chuck out and believe me they can chuck things quite a long way. He loves apples though so they get eaten and monkey nuts. You get used to the noise and they do make you laugh. He is very lovely and I have him out his cage sometimes where we play together but sometimes he gets over excited and starts to dominate the dogs and thats not good cos ones an irish wolfhound haha. I then have to shout at him and he goes straight back into his cage in the nawty corner. But when he is good hes very very good and when hes bad hes horrid. But he hates Martyn and tries to bite him. He only loves me! haha

:haha::haha: sounds a right charicter


----------



## erin7707

erin7707 said:


> can you add me to the list? Cheri originally thought I was already pregnant 2 days before I o'd, so she said to email her in 2 weeks to confirm a pregnancy.. because she sees December-- she was wrong. started spotting today..

bump


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Just thought I would pop in :hugs:

What a nightmare day :wacko: I nearly got stranded in work cause of the weather :( its damn horrid here and still snowing :dohh:

MissyMoo I want your parrot too :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hes mine lol. Yes snowing bad here too x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh MissyMoo I wish it would stop :( I was knee deep nearly at 2pm I reckon if I went out now I would def be knee deep and am 5`9 so quite tall!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ohhhhhhhhhh my you a tall one! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies lots of snow falling here this morn:happydance: i had a bit of a disturbd night lol have starterd moving alot and talking in my sleep again ben says he went to the toilet last night and when he came back in i said 1x2 is 2 9x9 is 81 lol oh and then came out with BEN.....put your penis inside me:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hmmmmm Lindsey I think you are losing it! hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hmmmmm Lindsey I think you are losing it! hahaha

me too its like b4 the wedding all over again was constantly talking and wriggling in my sleep for weeks:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Must be your nerves hon :dohh:


----------



## erin7707

erin7707 said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> can you add me to the list? Cheri originally thought I was already pregnant 2 days before I o'd, so she said to email her in 2 weeks to confirm a pregnancy.. because she sees December-- she was wrong. started spotting today..
> 
> bumpClick to expand...

Hello? I feel like I keep getting overlooked?

:Cheri: GIRL, BFP DECEMBER!! :Sandra: GIRL, Conception Xmas/January :Gail: BOY, BFP Jan/Feb 2011, GIRL BFP April 2012 :Brooke:GIRL, Conception or BFP Feb/March :JennyRenny:BOY BFP in March 2011 :Aimee: BOY, BFP March 2011


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Erin - Overlooked hun? x why:shrug:


----------



## erin7707

I just want to be added to the list at the beginning of the page is all :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I already have responded to your request. Page 441 ....8.14am yesterday x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MissyMooMoo said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> can you add me to the list? Cheri originally thought I was already pregnant 2 days before I o'd, so she said to email her in 2 weeks to confirm a pregnancy.. because she sees December-- she was wrong. started spotting today..
> 
> Hi Erin nice to see you again :flower:
> 
> Frogger used to update the list but she has not been coming on here as much lately. She finds it difficult with the whole TTC thing.
> 
> But you can chat to us ladies and we tell each other everything. Its all very friendly so you can stick around and chat with us girlies here :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Just to refresh you. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Evening all!:flower:

Enjoying our snow? hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: Evening all!:flower:
> 
> Enjoying our snow? hehe

looks like a winter wonderland out there atm


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm we are not used to it are we. Makes me laugh how everything comes to a standstill. I bet Germany cope better? Are you feeling less stressed tonight Linds? x:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm we are not used to it are we. Makes me laugh how everything comes to a standstill. I bet Germany cope better? Are you feeling less stressed tonight Linds? x:hugs:

slightly yeh lol yeh germany do they have a rule of snowtyres every winter you can get fined if not where we come to a standstill they still run


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh its so quiet lately where are you allllll?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

How are you all this eve?

Oliver has tonsilitis :( my poor little man is so ill!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

On a lighter note 19wks OMFG how did that happen :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> How are you all this eve?
> 
> Oliver has tonsilitis :( my poor little man is so ill!

awwww poor little man:nope: hope he feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

DH is with him now....hes in bed but cough cough cough coughing :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> DH is with him now....hes in bed but cough cough cough coughing :(

oh bless his little cottons:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hes having a cuddle with daddy now :) proper daddies boy this one!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all well? hope oliver is feeling a little better madly:hugs: afm not much going on ben thinks im oving as my mood is evil lol but i think thats just im sad about moving


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG hon I just realised you move to germany the day after our scan :( you had better stay in touch and log on as soon as :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG hon I just realised you move to germany the day after our scan :( you had better stay in touch and log on as soon as :kiss:

my mil has the net and we taking the lappy wont be able to come on to much as ben will need it for his work until his pc arrives but il defo be on or il go nuts!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh good hon cause I would miss you if not :) and I want to be one of the 1st to know when you get your xmas :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh good hon cause I would miss you if not :) and I want to be one of the 1st to know when you get your xmas :bfp: :wohoo:

you will be hun if it happens lol il make sure i pm you first:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon I really really really hope so I am keeping everything crossed although my hips ache so I cant cross my legs right now :rofl: damn SPD :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh hon I really really really hope so I am keeping everything crossed although my hips ache so I cant cross my legs right now :rofl: damn SPD :dohh:

lmao:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I either cant cross my legs or open them honestly how I got pregnant is anyones guess :rofl: I have been having `sexy` dreams and :sex: isnt the most comfortable but I sort of grin and bare it :lol: I was saying to my bump buddy earlier I hope the SPD doesnt get worse cause am not sure what relief I will have for these dreams if I cant :sex: LMAO.....CRAZY AM TELLING YOU!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I either cant cross my legs or open them honestly how I got pregnant is anyones guess :rofl: I have been having `sexy` dreams and :sex: isnt the most comfortable but I sort of grin and bare it :lol: I was saying to my bump buddy earlier I hope the SPD doesnt get worse cause am not sure what relief I will have for these dreams if I cant :sex: LMAO.....CRAZY AM TELLING YOU!

lmao i have bad hips now god knows how they will be when i get preg we already have probs with sex cos of them!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> On a lighter note 19wks OMFG how did that happen :dohh:

Wow you are a Mango Madly!!! :thumbup:



lindseyanne said:


> hey ladies hope you are all well? hope oliver is feeling a little better madly:hugs: afm not much going on ben thinks im oving as my mood is evil lol but i think thats just im sad about moving

Linds hon I hope you are ok and not getting too stressy about moving because I know you will both be ok and happy :flower:



lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> OMG hon I just realised you move to germany the day after our scan :( you had better stay in touch and log on as soon as :kiss:
> 
> Yes lady you better stay in touch or I will go mad! :dohh:
> 
> my mil has the net and we taking the lappy wont be able to come on to much as ben will need it for his work until his pc arrives but il defo be on or il go nuts!Click to expand...

As I said yes I will go nuts :nope:



MADLYTTC said:


> I either cant cross my legs or open them honestly how I got pregnant is anyones guess :rofl: I have beeRn having `sexy` dreams and :sex: isnt the most comfortable but I sort of grin and bare it :lol: I was saying to my bump buddy earlier I hope the SPD doesnt get worse cause am not sure what relief I will have for these dreams if I cant :sex: LMAO.....CRAZY AM TELLING YOU!

Tut tut you dirty girl! hehe Nawty dreams about what might one ask! :rofl: . Sorry but what is SPD am I being supid :blush: You are not crazy! :hugs:

:kiss: to u all x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im a wee bit tipsy now need to try get some man juice inside my straws


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dirty cow :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just told my OH what you said and he said you are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just told my OH what you said and he said you are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad! lol

hehee nooope im just a drunkard ttc:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

tut tut Linds you nawty nawty Girl :rofl:

MissyMoo I couldnt possibly reveal but I guess been preggo has certainly given me some :sex: drive back :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ttc drunkard lmao!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Ttc drunkard lmao!

i amm just tryna drink another glass then going to make some babies:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Go make babies girl :rofl: dont get too drunk though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Go make babies girl :rofl: dont get too drunk though!

 just drankard enough to not tense u[ and make him fall back out haha i not good at the sex thing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: I hope thats not too much then hon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: I hope thats not too much then hon :)

neinn im off now for some sexytime:D:winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have fun :) 

ps I bought me and david a `sexy` treat for his xmas present :lol: as well as the pair of slippers he requested he he he!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah morning ladies:dohh: we used too much bloomin lube last nigte so again was no good nothing managed to stay in:growlmad: AND i think if my temp is correc this morn that i have ovd


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning Linds....it is perfectly normal for it to come back out so don't worry too much. I am sure the :spermy: have swam up in seconds to where they need to go. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning Linds....it is perfectly normal for it to come back out so don't worry too much. I am sure the :spermy: have swam up in seconds to where they need to go. x

we don't even think he was on properly


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What you mean inside?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What you mean inside?

 yeh lol not sure he was in as the min he came it ran down my bum cheeks:haha: ah well always next time hes gonna take macca today and see if that helps


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Always does that with me hun but most will stay inside. I assure you x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah Linds hon I agree....it nearly always runs out of me striaght away but somehow ladies do get pregnant so I agree with MissyMoo those :spermy: will be in there :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so tearfull today have been in floods of tears at least 3 times already lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :hugs: Why?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: Awww whats up LInds? x

I cried when I opened Martyns Christmas Card last night...the words were so lovely and it had a big snowman inside with his arms coming out saying "I love you this much". The snowmans face was so cute and I burst out crying. He was like..."oh sorry don't you like it". I just said. "I love it, its the best Christmas Card I've ever had and no card has ever made my cry." It was the snowmans face and arms and the lovely words just really really touched me.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon :hugs: Why?




MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: Awww whats up LInds? x
> 
> I cried when I opened Martyns Christmas Card last night...the words were so lovely and it had a big snowman inside with his arms coming out saying "I love you this much". The snowmans face was so cute and I burst out crying. He was like..."oh sorry don't you like it". I just said. "I love it, its the best Christmas Card I've ever had and no card has ever made my cry." It was the snowmans face and arms and the lovely words just really really touched me.

 just v emotional everything making me cry the last few days only 10 days left and i dont get to see my sis b4 i go neither or my nan n grandad:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

But hon you can come back and your not that far away :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> But hon you can come back and your not that far away :hugs:

no i know im just being daft and tearfull and i feel icky today


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon you need to look on the positive side of things or your guna make yourself ill :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon you need to look on the positive side of things or your guna make yourself ill :(

atm all i can think of id the day i go and saying bye etc:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well remember its not `goodbye` its `see you soon`.....if you dont look on this as a positive move hon you will get terribly homesick!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well remember its not `goodbye` its `see you soon`.....if you dont look on this as a positive move hon you will get terribly homesick!

im trying but gets hard especialy with my fam talking about there xmas plans :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmm abit insensitive :(

Maybe they dont realise how hung up you are about leaving home :shrug: some people may just think your happy in your descision which you are but also worried esp since its the first time you have moved out of home and its so far away!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmmm abit insensitive :(
> 
> Maybe they dont realise how hung up you are about leaving home :shrug: some people may just think your happy in your descision which you are but also worried esp since its the first time you have moved out of home and its so far away!

yeh my mum isnt even gonna come to the airport to see us off says she can do it at home b4 we leave


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i give up ttc


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I want to :hug: you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I want to :hug: you x

spent the last few hours crying and im sick of it now:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well dry your eyes and have a cuddle with Ben and stop worrying. You will only be 1.5 hours away from home. x

I lived in Spain for 4 years and loved it and still miss the adventures we all had. You will love it there hun. I wish I could reassure you and give you a big cuddle :hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well dry your eyes and have a cuddle with Ben and stop worrying. You will only be 1.5 hours away from home. x
> 
> I lived in Spain for 4 years and loved it and still miss the adventures we all had. You will love it there hun. I wish I could reassure you and give you a big cuddle :hug:

i dunno why the hell i keep crying just feel so down and meh and now typing about it has mde me cry again lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am not sure whats going on with my nipples ladies but they are so sore and painful x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am not sure whats going on with my nipples ladies but they are so sore and painful x

when is af due?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am having a nice glass of Cava Lindsey and if you were here I would give you a glass. You really MUST stop stressing now and chill out. It will make you ill. You worry far too much x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am having a nice glass of Cava Lindsey and if you were here I would give you a glass. You really MUST stop stressing now and chill out. It will make you ill. You worry far too much x

im trying then i look at all the boxes in the corner and start again and then cry and then go all depressed and meh lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

In 2 or 3 days. My cm is still really white and have lots of it which is unusual. You know how I stopped all that checking and pushing my fingers up my fanny well I had a lil dip earlier on and I was really confused because I usually start getting light browny pinky yellowy by now (any colour really except white) but nope just this white stuff!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> In 2 or 3 days. My cm is still really white and have lots of it which is unusual. You know how I stopped all that checking and pushing my fingers up my fanny well I had a lil dip earlier on and I was really confused because I usually start getting light browny pinky yellowy by now (any colour really except white) but nope just this white stuff!!!

ohhhhh eveything crossed for you!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ty hun but I am not holding much hope and I think my days are over for a natural conception. After all those tests and doctors saying my eggs are poo I would be extremely shocked if anything happened for me naturally. But of course....miracles do happen. Martyn is a miracle baby. His mum had 5 miscarriages and 1 cot death before he was conceived and born. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> ty hun but I am not holding much hope and I think my days are over for a natural conception. After all those tests and doctors saying my eggs are poo I would be extremely shocked if anything happened for me naturally. But of course....miracles do happen. Martyn is a miracle baby. His mum had 5 miscarriages and 1 cot death before he was conceived and born. x

my friend sam (hedgewitch) on here was having alot of trouble conceiving was told that was it was her last chance with her little angel lilly maye who was sadly born asleep they told her she was going thru early menapause at the bgining of this year.... well she now has an 8 week old miracle baby girl:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow so she was lucky! Miracles do happen x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow so she was lucky! Miracles do happen x

alicante isnt rusia:S


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ladies we have had a lil chat over the last few weeks after I came across another clinic in Alicante. It is cheaper than the one in St Peterburg and has a better success rate. They also pay for our accomadation and pick us up to and from the airport and pay for any taxis from the Hotel to the Clinic. I spent ages on the phone to Salome there and she was absolutely lovely and so friendly and put me at ease. 

Not sure why but have been feeling a little daunted about going to Russia. The visas, the expense. We would also need to spend 5 days there on the transfer compared to just 1 in Alicante. It works out £2000 cheaper to go to Alicante and I found a forum on Fertility Friends that is called "Vista Hermosa BFP ladies" and there is an absolute tonne of ladies who have gotten their :bfp: from this clinic. I think what really did it for me was how lovely Salome was on phone and how she said "ring me anytime you like, I am always here for you, never feel you can't ring me"! You see the clinic in St Petersburg have never rang me and their emails are ever so scarse so I have been feeling really nervous. I can feel in my heart that this is the right move. Martyn feels it too. I just think that going to Russia would make me really stressful and I really cannot be stressed with this type of thing.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

At the end of the day we just want a :baby: lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The weird thing is that now I have changed to this decision I actually feel like I want to go and do it NOW! Yesterday I turned to Martyn and just said. Lets go and do it now! I want to go now! Now Now Now!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ladies we have had a lil chat over the last few weeks after I came across another clinic in Alicante. It is cheaper than the one in St Peterburg and has a better success rate. They also pay for our accomadation and pick us up to and from the airport and pay for any taxis from the Hotel to the Clinic. I spent ages on the phone to Salome there and she was absolutely lovely and so friendly and put me at ease.
> 
> Not sure why but have been feeling a little daunted about going to Russia. The visas, the expense. We would also need to spend 5 days there on the transfer compared to just 1 in Alicante. It works out £2000 cheaper to go to Alicante and I found a forum on Fertility Friends that is called "Vista Hermosa BFP ladies" and there is an absolute tonne of ladies who have gotten their :bfp: from this clinic. I think what really did it for me was how lovely Salome was on phone and how she said "ring me anytime you like, I am always here for you, never feel you can't ring me"! You see the clinic in St Petersburg have never rang me and their emails are ever so scarse so I have been feeling really nervous. I can feel in my heart that this is the right move. Martyn feels it too. I just think that going to Russia would make me really stressful and I really cannot be stressed with this type of thing.

eeeeee now that makes sence lol have everything crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How do you manage to get so much on your siggy Linds. I can't get a lot on mine x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How do you manage to get so much on your siggy Linds. I can't get a lot on mine x

i just make sure i have the right size etc when i make them and keep within that limit alough i think i may be slightly over now lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh MissyMoo sounds like a great change of heart :) I have a feeling about this for you :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my lovely suportive ladies love you all tons! im feelign so much more up beat today have even been sat plannning a nursery for OUR flat:D im still tearfull but my mum just said thats to be expected 9 days to go to the start of a new chapter of my life my proper grown up life:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thats the attitude Linds! Onwards and Upwards my girl! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thats the attitude Linds! Onwards and Upwards my girl! xxx

bens getti ng me a new mobile with fishtext on it what means i can still text my mates int he uk and not charge them anymore then texting the uk:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

look how cute my benny was as a baba
 



Attached Files:







10112010036-001.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow thats great so you can keep in touch. Awww Benjamin is the cutest! Does anybody call him Benjamin or Bennie? hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow thats great so you can keep in touch. Awww Benjamin is the cutest! Does anybody call him Benjamin or Bennie? hehe

yeh his mum and sister call him benjamin and our firend calls him benny bra lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMooMoo

morning I just booked our flights to Alicante lol. This is it. I feel odd


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

How are we feeling today? I am grumpy :dohh: Oliver turned the tv up really loud after DH left for work and woke me up :( I was hoping for a lie in as I am back in work crack of dawn tomorrow but no such chance :cry:

Great about the flights MissyMoo


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Madly I am sooo excited but a little nervous but funnily enough not as nervous as I was feeling about going to Russia. Salome at the clinic is so lovely and friendly and has kept in contact with me since I telephoned on Friday. She has responded to my every email. They say that they can start down regulating me as soon as they see me as the donor will be easy to find as I just asked my requirement that she is young and healthy and has had proven results with previous transfers. Thats all we want! 

So Salome said that I can start my treatment immediately. Then I will be going back in March for the transfer. 

She is picking us up from Alicante Airport at 10.on the friday 18th Feb and then taking us back to the airport at 7pm to catch our flight back at 9.55pm. So after our appointment at the clinic we have decided to head to a really great restaurant and we MUST HAVE GAMBAS AL PIL PIL mmmmmmmmmm! Thats a must lol!!! 

Salome says I don't need to worry about anything because they will arrange it all for us even booking the restaurant if needed!!!

They are fantastic!

I am so happy I feel like going outside and telling the whole world hehe

I just did some calculations and baby Lily will be born around 22nd December so I can have a few glasses of champagne at Christmas and she gets her first Christmas with us at just 3 days old! 

hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh amazing hon :hugs:

I am so pleased for you both :) you sound so happy :cloud9:

Hey just realised you will be preggers before baby Charlie is born :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I will be!! oh wow! Its all started to sink in. Earlier I went upstairs and I went through all my baby clothes in the drawers! I polished the nursery and it all felt so real! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon I am so happy its finally happening for you guys and you feel so comfortable with the clinic and stuff :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Madly it was really weird with the other one because I just felt scared when I kept on thinking about it. It just felt rather daunting. Also I never actually even spoke to one signle person on the phone and I was once told off for sending too many questions on different emails. So this all really put me off. They also never helped me with questions about visas and nothing ever seemed real. I never felt I was reassured. Something scared me about the whole thing with them but now I feel totally confident and excited!

And its so important to feel reassured at a time like that! It is so important to relax and feel at ease. With me this is very imporant x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon its important to feel happy and confident about the people who will be caring for you and if you have any doubts its not the right decision then you shouldnt go ahead...you have done the right thing and as for telling you off for asking too many questions WTF?!?!?!?! At the end of the day they should have all the time in the world for your questions as you will be paying them for their help IDIOTS! :trouble: I am so glad you have found a clinic you are happy with :) I am very much a person who listens to her inner feeling and thoughts too so I understand where you are coming from it would have def put me off too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies no sign on ov for me yet my cm is more or less un noticible very dry and meh lol
feeling quite meh today especiay on the ttc fron when will it be my turn im sick of waiting and im sick of pretending im ok when friends say they are preg etc and sick of the jelousy inside me when i see parents with babies or preg women it aint fair


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon sending you HUGE :hugs:

Your day will come hon DONT GIVE UP :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hon sending you HUGE :hugs:
> 
> Your day will come hon DONT GIVE UP :)

think i already have hun tbh too much heartache each month and empty arms and belly i have friends who moan about being preg etc yet id give anything to be in there shoes


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Linds your time will come x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :hugs: Its really hard to hear esp when you would love to be in their shoes so much....I know how it feels cause everyman and his dog was expecting whilst we were looking at fertility treatment before falling with Oliver and it tore me apart everytime BUT I always knew in my heart I was meant to be a mummy it just wasnt my time :) Your time will come hon and remember someone else will feel like you do now when they hear you complain about your ailments...not nice but trust me true.....I know I am so lucky to be expecting Charlie and I love my baby so much already but this time pregnancy doesnt seem to like me and I dont like it :( I hate feeling like this cause after :angel: I swore I wouldnt be the one to complain when it did happen about anything the reality is so different and I hate myself sometimes for it but truly its not all plain sailing :(

Hon I believe you will get your gift but there a reason why it hasnt already happen....I believe luck comes with risk and I think your move is just that :thumbup: everything else will follow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon :hugs: Its really hard to hear esp when you would love to be in their shoes so much....I know how it feels cause everyman and his dog was expecting whilst we were looking at fertility treatment before falling with Oliver and it tore me apart everytime BUT I always knew in my heart I was meant to be a mummy it just wasnt my time :) Your time will come hon and remember someone else will feel like you do now when they hear you complain about your ailments...not nice but trust me true.....I know I am so lucky to be expecting Charlie and I love my baby so much already but this time pregnancy doesnt seem to like me and I dont like it :( I hate feeling like this cause after :angel: I swore I wouldnt be the one to complain when it did happen about anything the reality is so different and I hate myself sometimes for it but truly its not all plain sailing :(
> 
> Hon I believe you will get your gift but there a reason why it hasnt already happen....I believe luck comes with risk and I think your move is just that :thumbup: everything else will follow!

i caant even ovulate without help atm and no idea when that will be


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Theres a reason for this too hon :hugs:

Just dont give up hon :hugs: I recommend you guys relax a little (I know easier said than done!) but dont worry about ov or whatever and concentrate on your new life together for the next month :) It may be just what you guys need :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Theres a reason for this too hon :hugs:
> 
> Just dont give up hon :hugs: I recommend you guys relax a little (I know easier said than done!) but dont worry about ov or whatever and concentrate on your new life together for the next month :) It may be just what you guys need :winkwink:

ivegot to moniter ov tho as the fs will want to see my cycle history etc, gettinf my hair done ina min so hopefully that will cheer me up


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I agree with Madly you must relax. I know you aren't because you say a lot how you tense up with :sex: There is a reason for all this and I know nothing will make the hurt go away but I do believe that in time you will become preggars! 

I agree that this move may be just the ticket. You will have lots more time together and will relax more.

Hope your hair turns out nice x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I agree with Madly you must relax. I know you aren't because you say a lot how you tense up with :sex: There is a reason for all this and I know nothing will make the hurt go away but I do believe that in time you will become preggars!
> 
> I agree that this move may be just the ticket. You will have lots more time together and will relax more.
> 
> Hope your hair turns out nice x

thank you im having a change from blonde and going all brown just hope it will look ok. i tense at begeing of sex as i had a septate hymen that made sex very painfull and i still expect that pain no even tho its gone


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What is a septate Hymen?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What is a septate Hymen?

where the hymen breaks but not fully and a large bit is left in the middle was v painfull if he went in trh wrong side or moved in a certain way
 



Attached Files:







septated.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awch! So does he have to be careful with which hole he goes into or has it been removed now hun? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ouch!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> awch! So does he have to be careful with which hole he goes into or has it been removed now hun? x

its gone now he broke it with his finger a few mths back but i still expect the pain so it effects our sex as my legs tense up the min he goes to enter:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I understand so it's psychological. That must be really difficult. So thats why you drink the wine to relax beforehand. Awww I want to :hug: you! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I understand so it's psychological. That must be really difficult. So thats why you drink the wine to relax beforehand. Awww I want to :hug: you! xx

took us a long time to be able to even dtd we didnt have sex until i think 3 mths b4 the wedding and then struggled thru couldnt even do it on our wedding night


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wish we could all meet up one day and hug each other for real. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I wish we could all meet up one day and hug each other for real. x

we wil when we all have our babies we should


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I wish we could all meet up one day and hug each other for real. x
> 
> we wil when we all have our babies we shouldClick to expand...

Wow we really should!

Madly, Faer, you and me and all our fellas! :thumbup: and our :baby:

We must do that!!! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

please excuse my chubby face cant wait too loose weight lol but thought id show ya my new hair lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC04395.JPG
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love your new colour hon :) its really nice I could do with a change too....its currently sort of red with my roots out growing :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I love your new colour hon :) its really nice I could do with a change too....its currently sort of red with my roots out growing :rofl:

thank you i got so fed up of blonde


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m fed up of red :lol: with Oliver I outgrew my colour but now am thinking a lovely chestnut brown might be nice....am naturally brown!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I`m fed up of red :lol: with Oliver I outgrew my colour but now am thinking a lovely chestnut brown might be nice....am naturally brown!

my natural hair is a dark blonde but looks so horrible


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I love your colour Linds! It really suits you xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey ladies, how are things goin? Got another prediction from Sandra, sayin July 2011 A GIRL!!! Woohooo.. Round 2 comin up...... :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hoping - Ohhh wow thats fantastic. Are you going to be joining us in here again hun? :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies in a hell of alot of pain this morn damn ibs has decided to show full force been sat rocking back and forth with my heat pack lol howp you are all well x


----------



## SKAV

Hi all,

How does this prediction work..? I mean I would loveto get my prediction but what should I do? I had my BFP on 10/25/2010 and then unfortunately a miscarriage at 6weeks :cry:
Yesterday was CD 1.. Just wanted to know what I should do to get a prediction ... am so anxious :winkwink:

tks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Edit


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SKAV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How does this prediction work..? I mean I would loveto get my prediction but what should I do? I had my BFP on 10/25/2010 and then unfortunately a miscarriage at 6weeks :cry:
> Yesterday was CD 1.. Just wanted to know what I should do to get a prediction ... am so anxious :winkwink:
> 
> tks

hey hun you need to buy a prediction from one of the many psycics that are about the net and they will email you usuely a mth, of birth or conceive and some go into alot of detail too


----------



## SKAV

lindseyanne said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> How does this prediction work..? I mean I would loveto get my prediction but what should I do? I had my BFP on 10/25/2010 and then unfortunately a miscarriage at 6weeks :cry:
> Yesterday was CD 1.. Just wanted to know what I should do to get a prediction ... am so anxious :winkwink:
> 
> tks
> 
> hey hun you need to buy a prediction from one of the many psycics that are about the net and they will email you usuely a mth, of birth or conceive and some go into alot of detail tooClick to expand...

gee...thanks a ton sweets...!! GL :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SKAV said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> How does this prediction work..? I mean I would loveto get my prediction but what should I do? I had my BFP on 10/25/2010 and then unfortunately a miscarriage at 6weeks :cry:
> Yesterday was CD 1.. Just wanted to know what I should do to get a prediction ... am so anxious :winkwink:
> 
> tks
> 
> hey hun you need to buy a prediction from one of the many psycics that are about the net and they will email you usuely a mth, of birth or conceive and some go into alot of detail tooClick to expand...
> 
> gee...thanks a ton sweets...!! GL :hugs:Click to expand...

your welcome:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

watching the end of corrie then i think off to bed been v quiet on here lately hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning if anybody is around today hope all are ok x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning :hi: xxx How are you? :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning :hi: xxx How are you? :kiss:

im k how are you doing?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am working hard and saving up and just got af lol xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am working hard and saving up and just got af lol xxx

sorry af got you x:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its ok I'm used to it lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Its ok I'm used to it lol.

same im well and truely fed up of ttc dont think its gonna happen


----------



## faerieprozac

HELLO!! Thought I'd pop in and say hello and that I miss you all!!

I've had a horrible week! The snow has been wonderful (i love it, everything was pretty, we had loads here in the east midlands). My bus kept getting cancelled but luckily I had always finished work! Princess had two snow days and we went to visit OH's dad last friday, he lives in the centre of town in an appartment, you can see all over town, it snowed really heavily for 3 hours or so, and every single building was white and the sky was white, OH and I stood on the balcony and watched it, it was beautiful and I was so happy!

However, the week has gotten worse! Sunday we went round to a friends house for his birthday and princess had been moaning about her foot hurting. When we got home later that night, freezing (she was in tears it was so cold), we checked her foot and her toe was ever so swollen. I got up at 6am the next morning, after an awful night of sleep or lack of sleep, congested, aching, getting hot and cold shivers. Princess came in and said her foot was still hurting, took one look at it and knew she wasn't going to be going to school this week! Completely swollen, pus ALL around it. I went to work feeling like death and OH took princess to the docs, they said it's an ingrown toe nail and put her on antibiotics. 

So Monday - wednesday I suffered from a cold so badly, I have never felt so ill, and I had to work, and it was freezing at work in the warehouse and too hot on the till, so I wasn't feeling good at all! Princess has had a poorly toe all week, it finally popped yesterday, then bled alot and now it's still a little swollen and a very bruised. 

I'm feeling much better, but now OH has got the cold and he had a fever last night. So hmm. We've only had chance to BD once, and I think we missed OV, so maybe a break this month will do me good - no SS or worrying. I have rearranged my HSG (lady on the phone said that they require a neg preg test anyway - but 5 days before AF would probably show neg either way?? so??) so now my appointment is the end of Jan. 

I have missed coming on and chatting but at the same time I do feel less stressed and TTC focused. Everything at the moment is all christmas and birthday celebrations, and with being ill and Princess's poorly toe there has been no time for TTC. 
But I am ready to come back if you will let me :D

Linds your hair looks lovely, it really suits you! Smile hunny, you will have your baby and this move is going to be a wonderful experience for you! It's an adventure :D

Missy I'm so happy you feel more confident about the other place you've chosen to go (sorry It took me ages to read everything and now I can't remember where it is lol), you will get your baby I know it :D

Madly aaaaaaargh you're getting huge!!!! LOVE IT!!! Hope you're feeling better

EDIT: A little gutted that we didn't get to BD more purely for the fact that I had 4 days of EWCM, there was tons of it!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome back faer. We have missed you so much. I love Christmas too!! xx

About Princess - I know just how she feels. I have ingrowing toe nails all through my childhood so bad that my right toe has a gap between it and the other toe because I changed the way I walked in the end lol. I would space my toes out so that the big (poorly) toe didn't touch the other toe because that hurt soooo much. So after all the months my big toe stayed like that and still is to this day! 

What the chiropodists will do for her is they will cut her toe nails at the sides in a straight line NOT ROUND EVER!!! So its one cut at the top and then they will snip the sides and teach her to cut her nails this way because with ingrowing toe nails the toe nails grow into the skin at the sides. 

I had it mainly with my right toe but I had it in my left too. 

I feel the pain for her!!! I even remember it and the puss aaaaaaaaaaaaaaach tell me about it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome back Faerie hon :hugs: missed you so sorry to hear you have all been unwell including Princess....it stinks when LO`s are ill too :( Olivers had his fair share recently but hes ok now :) DH has man flu now though :dohh:

Missy so sorry the :witch: landed :hugs:

Linds remember PMA!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just got in been out with my mate all day was good until we were told that her brothers gf is preg AGAIN she has 3 kids she can barly look after now and has managed to fall again yet i cant even get preg once  makes me so angry she is you typical chav sterio type her two boys age 2 and 4 are ALWAYS out playing alone she even gave the oldest a mobile phone so she could phone him to see where he is instead of getting off her bum to go find out . anyways hope ur all well rant over


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> HELLO!! Thought I'd pop in and say hello and that I miss you all!!
> 
> I've had a horrible week! The snow has been wonderful (i love it, everything was pretty, we had loads here in the east midlands). My bus kept getting cancelled but luckily I had always finished work! Princess had two snow days and we went to visit OH's dad last friday, he lives in the centre of town in an appartment, you can see all over town, it snowed really heavily for 3 hours or so, and every single building was white and the sky was white, OH and I stood on the balcony and watched it, it was beautiful and I was so happy!
> 
> However, the week has gotten worse! Sunday we went round to a friends house for his birthday and princess had been moaning about her foot hurting. When we got home later that night, freezing (she was in tears it was so cold), we checked her foot and her toe was ever so swollen. I got up at 6am the next morning, after an awful night of sleep or lack of sleep, congested, aching, getting hot and cold shivers. Princess came in and said her foot was still hurting, took one look at it and knew she wasn't going to be going to school this week! Completely swollen, pus ALL around it. I went to work feeling like death and OH took princess to the docs, they said it's an ingrown toe nail and put her on antibiotics.
> 
> So Monday - wednesday I suffered from a cold so badly, I have never felt so ill, and I had to work, and it was freezing at work in the warehouse and too hot on the till, so I wasn't feeling good at all! Princess has had a poorly toe all week, it finally popped yesterday, then bled alot and now it's still a little swollen and a very bruised.
> 
> I'm feeling much better, but now OH has got the cold and he had a fever last night. So hmm. We've only had chance to BD once, and I think we missed OV, so maybe a break this month will do me good - no SS or worrying. I have rearranged my HSG (lady on the phone said that they require a neg preg test anyway - but 5 days before AF would probably show neg either way?? so??) so now my appointment is the end of Jan.
> 
> I have missed coming on and chatting but at the same time I do feel less stressed and TTC focused. Everything at the moment is all christmas and birthday celebrations, and with being ill and Princess's poorly toe there has been no time for TTC.
> But I am ready to come back if you will let me :D
> 
> Linds your hair looks lovely, it really suits you! Smile hunny, you will have your baby and this move is going to be a wonderful experience for you! It's an adventure :D
> 
> Missy I'm so happy you feel more confident about the other place you've chosen to go (sorry It took me ages to read everything and now I can't remember where it is lol), you will get your baby I know it :D
> 
> Madly aaaaaaargh you're getting huge!!!! LOVE IT!!! Hope you're feeling better
> 
> EDIT: A little gutted that we didn't get to BD more purely for the fact that I had 4 days of EWCM, there was tons of it!!

woooop welcome back :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

GOODNESS :(....linds I know a few people like her :wacko: not great and so so so unfair :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> GOODNESS :(....linds I know a few people like her :wacko: not great and so so so unfair :sad1:

she would rather buy fags then nappys:growlmad: i tell you i may not have much but i do no that my children will be my first priority when ever i get them


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:trouble: Some people do not deserve kids :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :trouble: Some people do not deserve kids :nope:

i hate how ppl can get preg so easily and then go for another without even giving a damn about the ones they have


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too hon....some people only have another baby based on how much they can claim for that baby in benefits not for actually wanting the baby but they just see pound signs.....its so so so so sad!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too hon....some people only have another baby based on how much they can claim for that baby in benefits not for actually wanting the baby but they just see pound signs.....its so so so so sad!

she did it to trap the father


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

My sister did exactly the same thing :sad1: Her chap was a grade A kn**head and he would go `underground` for days disappearing off the face of the earth not returning her calls etc, going with other girls (although swearing he didnt!) and you could guarantee he would turn up on her pay day (every fortnight on a friday!) and wait outside her work. He had blown his money so then he decided he would blow hers.....she somehow thought if she got pregnant he would change, funny he already had a 6yr old to someone else and never stepped up to the mark there so why my sister thought he would is anyones guess :shrug: She got pregnant and moved in with him....followed by months of misery where he became violent towards her even holding a knife to her belly and saying he was going to cut baby out :sad1: Long story but she eventually realised and moved back home with my parents....my niece was born in feb this year....she is beautiful and my sis is a good mummy although never a natural with kids but I think she has learnt the hard way that `getting pregnant` is no game its damn hard and real!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> My sister did exactly the same thing :sad1: Her chap was a grade A kn**head and he would go `underground` for days disappearing off the face of the earth not returning her calls etc, going with other girls (although swearing he didnt!) and you could guarantee he would turn up on her pay day (every fortnight on a friday!) and wait outside her work. He had blown his money so then he decided he would blow hers.....she somehow thought if she got pregnant he would change, funny he already had a 6yr old to someone else and never stepped up to the mark there so why my sister thought he would is anyones guess :shrug: She got pregnant and moved in with him....followed by months of misery where he became violent towards her even holding a knife to her belly and saying he was going to cut baby out :sad1: Long story but she eventually realised and moved back home with my parents....my niece was born in feb this year....she is beautiful and my sis is a good mummy although never a natural with kids but I think she has learnt the hard way that `getting pregnant` is no game its damn hard and real!

del is no saint herself but my firends brother is a recovering drug addict was really bad but turned his life round he wants to leave her but everytime he goes to she gets pregnant


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

But she doesnt get pregnant all on her own now does she :wacko: I understand what you mean though, some woman will do anything at the cost of a poor chids life :( So sad...am glad to say my niece is looked after by my sister and always will :) I love to see her face when my sister collects her after I have minded her :lol: She has the biggest grin ever for Mummy and pulls her face :rofl: but that said its not the way its meant to be :( I think the stork needs to be way more fairer with who he chooses to visit!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> But she doesnt get pregnant all on her own now does she :wacko: I understand what you mean though, some woman will do anything at the cost of a poor chids life :( So sad...am glad to say my niece is looked after by my sister and always will :) I love to see her face when my sister collects her after I have minded her :lol: She has the biggest grin ever for Mummy and pulls her face :rofl: but that said its not the way its meant to be :( I think the stork needs to be way more fairer with who he chooses to visit!

lol no she doesnt god bless ur neice sounds so cute!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

She is hon...am her godmother and DH her god father we will always make sure she is ok but I know my Sister truly loves her and will always do her best to be the best Mummy despite how she arrived in this world :) My sister makes me so proud!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies seems i may ov ovulated already and be 9 dpo:wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning my lil lovelies x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well? i just got in went and did some clothes shopping with my mummy my feet are killing me lol. looks like im out this mth ff gave me ov for day 19 what was wrong so i asked on the vip ask an expert on ff friend and she sais was prob the temps taken at a dif time that messed it up but says todays temp looks very promiseing and ov could of been yesterday:dohh: and the things thats annoyed me the most if it wasnt for man flu we could of dtd yesterday and the day b4 and been in with a bloody good chance for a xmas bfp as af is now due 24/25th december!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey Linds, i've missed any chance this month from having cold, and now OH has flu so... meh. lol. It's good for me, I think, cause I'm not stressing. 

OH is still getting a fever though :( Very worried about him!

About people getting pregnant for benefits or when they shouldn't really, thats what does my head in about OH's ex. She's got another baby on the way, she's 25 and has NEVER WORKED IN HER LIFE, she has seen princess once this year, the rest of the year she has made up excuses, she even missed her birthday, now with another child on the way, princess is going to have 2 siblings she never sees and I can't even give her one! It's not even that she lives far, a bus journey away is all. But to her pregnancy is an illness, god forbid she does anything whilst pregnant. And her new baby is due the same month as princess birthday, so another missed out birthday me thinks! We don't even hear anything from her at christmas.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hey Linds, i've missed any chance this month from having cold, and now OH has flu so... meh. lol. It's good for me, I think, cause I'm not stressing.
> 
> OH is still getting a fever though :( Very worried about him!
> 
> About people getting pregnant for benefits or when they shouldn't really, thats what does my head in about OH's ex. She's got another baby on the way, she's 25 and has NEVER WORKED IN HER LIFE, she has seen princess once this year, the rest of the year she has made up excuses, she even missed her birthday, now with another child on the way, princess is going to have 2 siblings she never sees and I can't even give her one! It's not even that she lives far, a bus journey away is all. But to her pregnancy is an illness, god forbid she does anything whilst pregnant. And her new baby is due the same month as princess birthday, so another missed out birthday me thinks! We don't even hear anything from her at christmas.

i cant beleive ppl like that really gets on my tits:growlmad: oh well here to a new year bubba for us both and missy:) i been married a whole year today:cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy 1st Anniversary Linds hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Happy 1st Anniversary Linds hon :hugs:

thank you:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love you Lindsey, Madly and Faer.... LOVE YOU! 

Happy anniversary Lindsey babe! woooooooooo woooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Faer - that woman needs a slap x:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Love you Lindsey, Madly and Faer.... LOVE YOU!
> 
> Happy anniversary Lindsey babe! woooooooooo woooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Faer - that woman needs a slap x:thumbup:

thank you i love all you ladies too soo suportive and friendly :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love you too MissyMoo :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im crying madly about baby Miller :cry: What that man said about them doing wrong thing letting him go. How can somebody we so insensitive.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im crying madly about baby Miller :cry: What that man said about them doing wrong thing letting him go. How can somebody we so insensitive.

who is baby miller


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh MissyMoo hon :hugs: That man needs a f**king good slap....how dare he :trouble:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

right my lovely ladies i am going to bid you all good night as i am pooped got a busy few days coming up so not sure if will get on much gota finish packing then move the bedroom around for my mum ready for family at xmas and gota go get a apostile how ever its spelt tomoz to say im legaly married in germany lol night night love you all xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...2-after-nnd-now-pregnant-due-july-2011-a.html

Its so sad Lindsey hon

Its a rare condition. She has just got pregnant again and is so nervous about it. It must have been the most horrific thing in the world to carry a baby to full term and watch him die in your arms and let him go


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...2-after-nnd-now-pregnant-due-july-2011-a.html
> 
> Its so sad Lindsey hon
> 
> Its a rare condition. She has just got pregnant again and is so nervous about it. It must have been the most horrific thing in the world to carry a baby to full term and watch him die in your arms and let him go

:cry::cry: omg that poor baby:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sad Ladies :sad1: She has been on a tough journey both her and her DH such a strong amazing lady :thumbup:

Linds take care love and remember I have my scan on Tuesday so you must try to pop on before you fly to check out wether we have a :pink: or :blue: and of course to say `see you soon` before you leave :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know. Night night hun sweet dreams x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh is it tuesday madly oo...hhhhh I will check in tooo!!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> So sad Ladies :sad1: She has been on a tough journey both her and her DH such a strong amazing lady :thumbup:
> 
> Linds take care love and remember I have my scan on Tuesday so you must try to pop on before you fly to check out wether we have a :pink: or :blue: and of course to say `see you soon` before you leave :hugs:

i will be hun even if i have to do it on my phone!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tuesday Ladies at 10.30am :)

I will update my journal as soon as I can after our scan cause we are going striaght to my Mums once we leave the hospital as we went to MILs and FILs after our 1st scan and as my Mum was working she missed out on been one of the first to see our scan pic so we are doing it the opposite way around this time which I think is only fair :) My Mum, Dad and Sister will be the first to find out our babies gender :wohoo: 

I have some lovely news too :) I wanted a 4d scan in late Jan/early Feb but was worried about the cost although I would love Oliver to share the experience as he cant go to the NHS scan its so much to pay out esp when I know we could buy something else with the cash for Charlie however my Mum has come up trumps as she is giving me and DH half of the cost of the scan in cash as our Christmas present :) so we only have to pay the other half now :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Whoooooopie:thumbup:

Good ol mum hehe :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Missymoo she certainly is :)

It was the only thing on my Christmas list but not a nessecity and because I will be on half pay whilst on Mat Leave we need to be careful with money right now to enable me to stay at home as long as I can with baby Charlie so it was a big wish and although money is tight for my parents too because they have lost business over the recession my Mum always tries to help when she can :) I dont ever ask her for anything because I like to be independant but she knows how hard we work and how much bad luck we have too and we never give up so she likes to be my knight in shining armour so to speak when she is able and she knows how important this baby is to me :) She knows its my dream to be a Mummy again and so this is her way of helping but also letting me stand on my own too feet. I would never expect my Mum to `bail` me out or pay for anything I like to do it myself or go without iykwim plus I am the daughter out of the three of us who is sort of out of sight out of mind cause I never give my Mum any bother unlike my two younger sisters who are a nightmare for her at times :wacko: She knows she doesnt have to worry about me and I will be just fine and work it out on my own...shes my Mum I love her :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shes a lovely mum. Shes dead proud of you too!

Madly what the dickens is a Canteloupe lol!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

She is amazing :)

Its a sort of melon hon :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

oh i am not sure why but i was thinking of ostritches lol ostritch eggs hmmmm bizarre i know but hey thats me lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

guten morgen ladies hope you are all well this cold and frosty morning i am really really kicking myself my super long cycles have followed exactly the path psyici star had said i ovulated day 25 and af if now due boxing day december 26th! so i could of been prego by the year out but we misssede it! i just emialed her to see if i could get another reading not sure if she will i know shhe was wrong for both missy and faer but i find it amazing how my cycles followed and were spot on for her pridiction for me:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My cycle also was spot on she said 12th nov and af started 13th nov in edinburgh!

Gutten Morgen Frauline Lindsey und Herr Benjamin hehe 

Vas is das?:icecream:

Das is ein Leche of dis icecream 

hehe sorry I am a bit strange yes!!! :haha::pop:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Das is zerrr gut yah?

No....?

hmmmm:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can sing silent night in German from start to finish if you would like?:blush:

hehe :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> My cycle also was spot on she said 12th nov and af started 13th nov in edinburgh!
> 
> Gutten Morgen Frauline Lindsey und Herr Benjamin hehe
> 
> Vas is das?:icecream:
> 
> Das is ein Leche of dis icecream
> 
> hehe sorry I am a bit strange yes!!! :haha::pop:




MissyMooMoo said:


> Das is zerrr gut yah?
> 
> No....?
> 
> hmmmm:nope:




MissyMooMoo said:


> I can sing silent night in German from start to finish if you would like?:blush:
> 
> hehe :dohh:

lmao you nutter! :rofl: i personaly believe that if i had got the baby fdancing in id be knocked up within 2 weeks!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You can't keep dwelling and punishing yourself Lindsey though cos there will be other months. At the moment you are going to be one busy lady anyway so you need all your strength and thoughts there. When do you leave tomorrow...what time? x


----------



## faerieprozac

She was spot on about november 27th... but Af hit me rather than bfp, but she did get my cycle right. 

I'm low today girls, it's never gonna be my chance. I CBA with it. I cba with my HSG. It's going to be painful and effort and it'll all be for nothing.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You can't keep dwelling and punishing yourself Lindsey though cos there will be other months. At the moment you are going to be one busy lady anyway so you need all your strength and thoughts there. When do you leave tomorrow...what time? x

 we leave weds hun leave for the aiprot at 3 ish and fly out at 7.15. ben just said you are a very wise woman and i should listen to you lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> She was spot on about november 27th... but Af hit me rather than bfp, but she did get my cycle right.
> 
> I'm low today girls, it's never gonna be my chance. I CBA with it. I cba with my HSG. It's going to be painful and effort and it'll all be for nothing.

:hugs: pma hun i may have to have one of them too but you know what if its painfull its worth it thats how im looking anyway as MOST ppl who have a hsg fall preg soon after:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ok so Faerie hon I must tell you MissyMoo is right about the HSG :) Well I had mine on 28th December 2004 (am sure it was the 28th between xmas and new year anyways!) and I got my :bfp: 1st February 2005 :wohoo: The very next cycle :thumbup: I had no issues :blush: but the HSG sort of cleared the path so to speak :) Now another true story....my sister has had approx 7 m/c :( and she has to loose weight and then her fs is going to fit a coil for a few months in order to get her cycles sorted and then the day its removed he is going to do a HSG for no other reason than to clear the way :) She doesnt have any blockages or owt its already been checked but hes doing HSG for the `blow the cobwebs` away reason :thumbup: Hon the procedure doesnt hurt the only uncomfy thing for me was the device they use to open :blush: you know like when you have a smear I forgot what they call them now but I hate that so I think it was more me than owt else iykwim....I am so glad I did it honestly I have a good feeling about it for you hon :hugs:

Linds hon has PS replied yet????? What did you lasy dtd and when exactly was OV you dont know ben may have super spermy and remember it only takes one supersperm :)

How are you MissyMoo hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> ok so Faerie hon I must tell you MissyMoo is right about the HSG :) Well I had mine on 28th December 2004 (am sure it was the 28th between xmas and new year anyways!) and I got my :bfp: 1st February 2005 :wohoo: The very next cycle :thumbup: I had no issues :blush: but the HSG sort of cleared the path so to speak :) Now another true story....my sister has had approx 7 m/c :( and she has to loose weight and then her fs is going to fit a coil for a few months in order to get her cycles sorted and then the day its removed he is going to do a HSG for no other reason than to clear the way :) She doesnt have any blockages or owt its already been checked but hes doing HSG for the `blow the cobwebs` away reason :thumbup: Hon the procedure doesnt hurt the only uncomfy thing for me was the device they use to open :blush: you know like when you have a smear I forgot what they call them now but I hate that so I think it was more me than owt else iykwim....I am so glad I did it honestly I have a good feeling about it for you hon :hugs:
> 
> Linds hon has PS replied yet????? What did you lasy dtd and when exactly was OV you dont know ben may have super spermy and remember it only takes one supersperm :)
> 
> How are you MissyMoo hon?

nope no reply yet last time we dtd was aaround a week ago :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

and when did you `apparently` ov hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> and when did you `apparently` ov hon?

2 days ago day 25


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon it is very possible you know hon :) it may be just `the fluke` just like mine was :shrug: dont give up yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hon it is very possible you know hon :) it may be just `the fluke` just like mine was :shrug: dont give up yet!

i ovd day 25 last time we dtd was day 20:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im ok Madly my lovely. I just am waiting, waiting but very very happy indeed! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh MissyMoo.....I cant wait am sure this is it for you :hugs: it sounds so right even across bnb I can feel the good vibes about this clinic!


----------



## faerieprozac

MADLYTTC said:


> ok so Faerie hon I must tell you MissyMoo is right about the HSG :) Well I had mine on 28th December 2004 (am sure it was the 28th between xmas and new year anyways!) and I got my :bfp: 1st February 2005 :wohoo: The very next cycle :thumbup: I had no issues :blush: but the HSG sort of cleared the path so to speak :) Now another true story....my sister has had approx 7 m/c :( and she has to loose weight and then her fs is going to fit a coil for a few months in order to get her cycles sorted and then the day its removed he is going to do a HSG for no other reason than to clear the way :) She doesnt have any blockages or owt its already been checked but hes doing HSG for the `blow the cobwebs` away reason :thumbup: Hon the procedure doesnt hurt the only uncomfy thing for me was the device they use to open :blush: you know like when you have a smear I forgot what they call them now but I hate that so I think it was more me than owt else iykwim....I am so glad I did it honestly I have a good feeling about it for you hon :hugs:
> 
> Linds hon has PS replied yet????? What did you lasy dtd and when exactly was OV you dont know ben may have super spermy and remember it only takes one supersperm :)
> 
> How are you MissyMoo hon?

good luck with your scan hun i won't see it until the afternoon. 

and i've just lost pma this week, i cant be bothered watching people who don't deserve to be parents become parents when i'd give anything for it. i've read lots of good things about hsg and people getting pregnant after, but my head is in the frame of mind where i believe "why would anything like that happen to me?"


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely bnb buddies!

Faer - I have also heard amazing stories about ladies having hsg. Somebody once described it as a smear test with a jet wash. Well good luck! I think you are now going the opposite with your emotions and trying to protect yourself from getting hurt. You have mentally developed a shield for yourself where you don't want to get hurt anymore by feeling positive and building yourself up and then only to get knocked back down again. I know the feeling very well. Maybe this shield is a good thing so that you don't get hurt anymore. I also have this shield in many aspects of my life, not just TTC, other stuff like when people are negative around me and I have to avoid them to protect myself or with family things that have happened I have always put my shield up! Sounds like you are doing the same thing!!

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies hoiw are you are this morning ive just woke up and have so much to do:dohh: will be chcekcing in later to see if baby charlie is pink or blue:hugs: love you all xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Pink or blue! Yes!!! ohhhh god I am excited now!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Personally I think hes pink! 

Lindsey you need to close your Ticker Shop up my lovely and start thinking of your move honey bunny! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Pink or blue! Yes!!! ohhhh god I am excited now!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> Personally I think hes pink!
> 
> Lindsey you need to close your Ticker Shop up my lovely and start thinking of your move honey bunny! :thumbup:

i think pink too! yeh im going to will just have to wait till i get to germany to finish the sig requests ben needs the laptop today to do his work as his is beeing sent off today just had a weather update of essen and it snowed heavily over night :happydance: oh my gosh just found a webcam of essen borbeck and my god thats a lot os snow 
https://guckhin.serveftp.net/local/viewer/view.shtml <look


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It doesnt seem to want to open


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies CHARLIE IS ...........................:blue: 

We are so bloody happy :cloud9: seems when I was calling Charlie `him` all these weeks I was right :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well Ladies CHARLIE IS ...........................:blue:
> 
> We are so bloody happy :cloud9: seems when I was calling Charlie `him` all these weeks I was right :lol:

damn i was wrong!:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Never mind hon :hugs:

We are so bloody happy :lol: another little man is just great!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Never mind hon :hugs:
> 
> We are so bloody happy :lol: another little man is just great!

bless ya's:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon i just wanted to log on before i leave for work and send all my love to you for today :hugs: remember no matter how hard today is your move is for a great future together :) both of you have a safe journey and be back real soon luv you :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon i just wanted to log on before i leave for work and send all my love to you for today :hugs: remember no matter how hard today is your move is for a great future together :) both of you have a safe journey and be back real soon luv you :kiss:

thank you hun will pop on once we get to the flat if its not too late x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Charlie is blue!!! hehe Aww I bet your happy yes! Over the moon. It's wonderful! 

Lindsey - I will be thinking of you moving today and everything will be ok so don't start worrying xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly - Charlie is blue!!! hehe Aww I bet your happy yes! Over the moon. It's wonderful!
> 
> Lindsey - I will be thinking of you moving today and everything will be ok so don't start worrying xxx

Thanks hun hope you well xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im ok ta. Went to London last night to meet my 2 elder sisters and had a meal so we didnt get back till 1am. Coooor blimey they can drink!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im ok ta. Went to London last night to meet my 2 elder sisters and had a meal so we didnt get back till 1am. Coooor blimey they can drink!

lol did you have a good ntime tho?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah it was great! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Missing you already Linds :hugs: I hope you are both safe on your journey :thumbup:

MissyMoo...:lol: yes :blue: We are over the Moon and on :cloud9:

Sounds like you had a lovely eve....did you get :wine: too :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well my eldest sister Ann kept on filling my glass and of course I didn't want to upset anybody so I kept on swigging it back haha. I drank lots of water when I got home and fortunately did not suffer in the morning and was up at 7.30am working!!!

I hope Lindseys ok.

So is Oliver excited to be getting a lil bro? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: well make the most of it hon cause you wont be able to for much longer :thumbup: WELL NOT FOR 9MTHS AT LEAST :rofl:

yes hon Olivers over the moon too :) I was a little nervous as he was hung up on wanting a sister and we felt that he didnt want a brother due to worry over competition esp for daddies affection cause hes a daddies boy however he was chuffed.....

We told him about having to go for the scan and apologised we couldnt make his nativity (the times clashed but MIL went instead!) and how important it was for baby to be checked and that we had tried to change the appointment but due to Christmas hols they were fully booked and it couldnt wait until after the New Year as baby had to be checked at a certain time in growing and that time was now. He looked like he was going to cry :( I got worried and then asked him if he wanted to see the pics...he smiled and said `yes`....then David said `well you know how we explained that Mummy and Daddy could probably find out if we are having a boy or girl?....well would you like to know if you`re having a brother or sister?`...he said `yes` so DH said `what colours do boys and girls wear?` So Oliver said `boys wear blue and girls wear pink!` so DH held up the blue tigger set we had bought Charlie and Oliver said `am having a brother!` with the biggest grin on his face ever and then he threw himself onto my knee and gave me a big hug....he said `we will be best friends!` :cloud9:

He makes me so proud!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww that is so cute and I am glad Oliver is happy! You will all be such a happy family I know it! Are you having another after Charlie? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just to let you know got here safely -7 and lots o snow on the ground i cried but only when was on the plane and that was more due to fear of flying:haha: hope you are all well xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo: Hey Linds! I am so happy you got there ok and you didn't worry. :thumbup:

Are you on here tomorrow? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo: Hey Linds! I am so happy you got there ok and you didn't worry. :thumbup:
> 
> Are you on here tomorrow? x

yeh il be on at some point tomoz so tired atm so will prob end up sleeping in lol:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im so f***ed!!!

My eyes feel like P**s holes in the snow!

Will be:sleep: soon! zzzzzzzzz 

But glad you are ok and happy for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im so f***ed!!!
> 
> My eyes feel like P**s holes in the snow!
> 
> Will be:sleep: soon! zzzzzzzzz
> 
> But glad you are ok and happy for you :hugs:

me too hun so tired! gonna go read twilight in bed with a nice cupa tea:haha: will catch up on the thread in the morn x:kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

On night night god bless x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh goodmorning ladies i ha the worst night sleep ever this flat is sooooooooooo hot and bed was snoring so i feel quite zombie like this morning:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Your bed was snoring:haha:

Awww you mean Ben yeah. Will you be able to have a sleep today hon? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Your bed was snoring:haha:
> 
> Awww you mean Ben yeah. Will you be able to have a sleep today hon? x

i doubt it we have to go out and o a big food shop blah tis cold an snowey out there


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So glad you guys arrived safetly linds hon :hugs:

No Missymoo Charlie is our last babe :) We are both happy with this so I guess I will be surrounded by men forever :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha Madly...surrounded by men. Hey guess what I'm cookin up tonight girlies? Toad in the Hole!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm with gravy of course!

I am a Northerner at heart so I have to have gravy with it unlike these bloody southerners haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> haha Madly...surrounded by men. Hey guess what I'm cookin up tonight girlies? Toad in the Hole!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm with gravy of course!
> 
> I am a Northerner at heart so I have to have gravy with it unlike these bloody southerners haha

mmmmmmmmmmmmm toad in the hole i cant get english sausages here:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

German Sausages are lovely tho Linds. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> German Sausages are lovely tho Linds. x

ueyuck!:nope: i no likey lol still snowing really heavily here atm and feeling quite homesick today
 



Attached Files:







winter wonderland.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its snowing here too !! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon it looks so wintery and lovely :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon it looks so wintery and lovely :)

it is we just got in decided to go out to oberhausen and the big centro shopping center with the christmas market


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh lovely :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im not a v hapy girly tonight have a very familier friend back aka thrush!:growlmad: just had to go get a canisten combi yet again


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :hugs:

Wonder if its stress hon like with the move? Thrush can be stress related!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon :hugs:
> 
> Wonder if its stress hon like with the move? Thrush can be stress related!

thats what ben said too im just so sick of it she keeps comign back:growlmad:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well hon....you have a new home and a happy future to look foward to so hopefully that stress will lift now :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww Linds I hope you get rid of her!!

Madly I meant to say how lovely baby Charlie is looking on his scan. Do you have 3 or 4d of him pls? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope your all well? just dragged myself out of bed didnt wanna get up tooo cold! but we are off to the christmas market today for my bday and bens taking me to choose a pressy as he couldnt decide what to get me:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Linds hope you have a fab time at the Christmas Market. Its very very cold indeed here and snowing in Maidstone so no idea how bad things have gotten in the North!!!!!

Heathrow and Gatwick Airports are closed!!!!

There is ice everywhere and Martyns car looks like a block of ice.

I reckon that you both went at the right time cos I really doubt you would have got there if you hadn't gone when you did hehe.

Love you ladies :kiss: All of you!!!

Still in my jim jams we just :sex: haha. Martyns having a shower and then going of for some kippers.....mmmmmmm kippers for breakfast. I might drag myself upstairs in a minute for a shower but really feel very warm and cosy and lazy looking out at the snow and ice just makes me feel like a lil mole and I wanna stay indoors and warm but Martyn wants to go into town for a bit later so I suppose I will have to go and get ready. 

I swear I have reverted back into childhood again sometimes hehehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Linds hope you have a fab time at the Christmas Market. Its very very cold indeed here and snowing in Maidstone so no idea how bad things have gotten in the North!!!!!
> 
> Heathrow and Gatwick Airports are closed!!!!
> 
> There is ice everywhere and Martyns car looks like a block of ice.
> 
> I reckon that you both went at the right time cos I really doubt you would have got there if you hadn't gone when you did hehe.
> 
> Love you ladies :kiss: All of you!!!
> 
> Still in my jim jams we just :sex: haha. Martyns having a shower and then going of for some kippers.....mmmmmmm kippers for breakfast. I might drag myself upstairs in a minute for a shower but really feel very warm and cosy and lazy looking out at the snow and ice just makes me feel like a lil mole and I wanna stay indoors and warm but Martyn wants to go into town for a bit later so I suppose I will have to go and get ready.
> 
> I swear I have reverted back into childhood again sometimes hehehe

yeh we were just saying that earlyer its a nightmare out there we skipped the market after we trudged thru soggy snow lol ended up coming home renting some dvds and making a pizza! lol i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lounging in my jim jams :cloud9: ive been having awful cramps the last two days not af style just aschey cramps i know it aint preg as we only dtd 5 days b4 ov blah! :dohh: hope your all well tonight madly and baby charlie ? frogger? ee love you ladies like a second fam:kiss: im getting soft in my now old age 25 today! eek


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:wave:

Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to Lindsey......Happy birthday to you!!!! And many more....

Here is your pressie :cake: :flower:

Hey guess what! Our Squash Club Christmas Party was cancelled due to all snow and dj couldn't get there so we have decided to have our own little party here. Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodles and a bottle of Wine! :munch::drunk: haha

We are funny because we are glad in a way that it's been cancelled cos we are quite happy sitting in, both in our jim jams and in the warmth with our doggies. :loopy:

But to be fair we did walk into Maidstone today. Me in my welly bobs haha. 3 hours walking around and snow was just getting worse and worse by second but we had a lovely time. I got some more pressies. I got Laicee my grandaughter a really cute very bright Purple Pinafore dress with matching top and tights from House of Fraser in SALE and they are Pumpkin Patch! They were such a good price that I just couldn't resist. Love a bargain I do! hehe

What you ladies up to tonight, Madly, Linds, Faer, Frogger? We are watching Family Guy now. My boobs are really really REALLY really HURTING me but I think its cos I am eating so much and all the weight has now decided to go on my boobs lol! So not fair. Why does it always go on my boobs. When I take my bra off they are so heavy and hurt. :cry:

Apart from that I am ok and happy :smug: and I am not going to let my boobs spoil my mood......go away heavy hurting boobies....I don't love you anymore!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy belated Birthday for yesterday hon :cake: Hope you had a lovely day :hugs:

Missymoo sounds like heaven spending day in jim-jams :)

Well I was working but sick last night with the worst cough so I didnt feel much like doing owt cause I couldnt stop choking....better today though and am taking Oliver to panto this aft :wohoo: we are going to see Cinderella :) Cant wait!

We only got a tiny dusting of snow here in Leeds after been told we wouldnt get it ayt all so business as usual :dohh: Only two more days of work before hols :dance: Just Monday and Wednesday then not back in until the following Wednesday :wohoo: looking forward to putting my feet up A LOT :lol:

MissyMoo I havent had my 4d scan yet....going to book for end of Jan :wohoo: cant bloody wait :rofl:

Have a good day Ladies

XxX


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies!

Madly.....Charlies a banana now!!!! yay:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

haha look what it says...I weight a pound, wow a whole pound, thats like heavier than Kate Moss :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning ladies!
> 
> Madly.....Charlies a banana now!!!! yay:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> haha look what it says...I weight a pound, wow a whole pound, thats like heavier than Kate Moss :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: i never spotted that until u just said haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey you need to change your "I move to Germany today" You are there hehe x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey you need to change your "I move to Germany today" You are there hehe x

oh yeh! lol not really with it today have a headache that just will not shift evil crampyness and feel so sick:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMoo you are so naughty :rofl: But I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Why am I naughty lol? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

1lb = kate moss :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But it says so underneath your ticker

I weight a pound? Wow! That's like an entire pound heavier than Kate Moss! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope your all well. af has landed for me today v early wasnt due till xmas day:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww shes such a bitch but at least she won't be with you for xmas day Linds! Apart from that hon how are you? Madly how are you? We've just had a massive argument but now we've made up and hes just told me he wants to get married in Summer lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

MissyMoo hon bless ya :hugs: Me and David are always having mini arguments but enjoy making up :lol:

So sorry the witch landed Linds hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww shes such a bitch but at least she won't be with you for xmas day Linds! Apart from that hon how are you? Madly how are you? We've just had a massive argument but now we've made up and hes just told me he wants to get married in Summer lol

feel absalute shit sick dizzy my thorats all bunged up and only just now trying to eat sumin but the taste is making me want to heave it back up:cry: feel absalute crap and just want my mum lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies just a quick one, running late for work already! went home at the weekend and got completely snowed in, but nottingham had nothing so when i came back from my mums it was weird! AF is due today/tomorrow, expecting her cause we managed to BD twice, only once anywhere near fertile period, and i've drank so much the last couple of weeks!

Hope you're all lovely and well, will be back tomorrow to read up everything properly, going away again tonight, so busy :( 

xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies i hope you are all well?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon :hugs:

How are you? I have ANOTHER damn chest infection :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey hon :hugs:
> 
> How are you? I have ANOTHER damn chest infection :dohh:

ill have slept most the day and my temp keeps going up and down last i checked was 38.60:shrug: ive no idea what a high temp is but ima worryer so as normal i am on worry mode lol. sorry you have another chest infection hun i think im heading towards one myself:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Linds!!!! :hugs: We are gonna get preggo together I know it. Your fs appointment is around same time as my initial consultation and I have a really weird feeling. I can feel it hon! 

Madly hey hon how are you feeling tonight? I hope you feel better soon :hugs:. If you can just hang in there girl cos you know your giving all the good healthy to lovely lil baby Charlie so you have to suffer for ! Your immune system is good but you are giving Charlie all the goodness and this is leaving you with the left overs. You are strong and I know you will be ok! Hang in there. I know its hard x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks MissyMoo hon :hugs:

Am in good spirits but the cough is nasty :( I am working tomorrow and then am not back until the Wednesday after so am going to rest up over Christmas and eat lots of crap :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Linds!!!! :hugs: We are gonna get preggo together I know it. Your fs appointment is around same time as my initial consultation and I have a really weird feeling. I can feel it hon!
> 
> Madly hey hon how are you feeling tonight? I hope you feel better soon :hugs:. If you can just hang in there girl cos you know your giving all the good healthy to lovely lil baby Charlie so you have to suffer for ! Your immune system is good but you are giving Charlie all the goodness and this is leaving you with the left overs. You are strong and I know you will be ok! Hang in there. I know its hard x

hope so hun i think ive messed myself up even worse tho by taking soy af shouldnt of arrived 5 days earlyer and its really really dark red and clotty usualy a watery pinky red:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Whats happening at xmas with you hon? Its just me n Martyn this year. My girls are with their boyfriends this year. Last year they were with us. I was a bit upset but now I am looking forwards to some peace. Last year was just constant cleaning, cooking and washing up lol. And we had no control over the tv and we were totally washed out by 6pm and feel asleep!!! 

So a VERY peaceful xmas then next year, next xmas we will be bringing out baby Lilly into the world just before xmas and I know Lindsey will have a lil baby too! I can feel it! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Whats happening at xmas with you hon? Its just me n Martyn this year. My girls are with their boyfriends this year. Last year they were with us. I was a bit upset but now I am looking forwards to some peace. Last year was just constant cleaning, cooking and washing up lol. And we had no control over the tv and we were totally washed out by 6pm and feel asleep!!!
> 
> So a VERY peaceful xmas then next year, next xmas we will be bringing out baby Lilly into the world just before xmas and I know Lindsey will have a lil baby too! I can feel it! x

not alot just me ben his mum and the dog no prezzys this year but his mums brought me a xbox that should be here after xmas depending on the snow. i so wish that was tru hun but atm finding it v hard to belive atm


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dont even say that! It will happen....! it will!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Dont even say that! It will happen....! it will!!!!

i hope so hun :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just updated my siggy for some pma


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) I love your new siggy :) and YES YOU WILL BE A MUMMY BEFORE THE END OF 2011 :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :) I love your new siggy :) and YES YOU WILL BE A MUMMY BEFORE THE END OF 2011 :wohoo:

just think cos i been feeling so cack and home sick ive been on a mega downer then af turned up early:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe love your new siggy! Now your positive and thats how you should stay! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope you are all well this morning? im off to the doc at 10 ish fed up feeling pants and such a worry wort as it is anyway lol so when my temp goes up and kneck starts hurting panic mode lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning. Hope doc gives you something to make u feel better Linds x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning. Hope doc gives you something to make u feel better Linds x

just got back got given antibiotic nasal drops and they washed my ear out so i can now hear f all out my right ear tis full of water:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good glad ur ears are better and he gave u something x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Good glad ur ears are better and he gave u something x

my ear is 10 times worse didn have an earache before they did it not my ear is killing me and blocked up with water:nope: cant win ive gota go see an ent to clear my ears as they couldnty doit properly


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww noooo maybe the flight didn't help. I always have to wear ear plugs on flights because I have Meniers Disease in my left ear x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww noooo maybe the flight didn't help. I always have to wear ear plugs on flights because I have Meniers Disease in my left ear x

they said i have a big hard bit of wax on the eardrum thay they couldnt shift with the water and now my ear is blocked up and so sore what is meniers disease?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Meniers Disease is incurrable sadly. It is a disease of the inner ear and causes tinnatus which I get constantly but I have learnt to live with it. It sounds a lot like a motorway in the background but trust me you just have to learn to live with it. At it worst it can cause vertigo which is when the ear is totally blocked for some unknown reason this can just come on in a matter of hours and then it causes the vertigo and balance problems and with me it has caused me to get so ill that I have vomited and diarreahed at same time!!!! lol This fortunately has only happened to me 3 times in the 6 years I have had the Disease. It came on when I lived in Spain for no reason at all. I was diagnosed at Harley St in London because no ENT specialists knew what I had even though I had 5 different specialists including one that did a MRI brain scan on me thinking I have Multiple Sclerosis. But that was all normal results so then he held his hands up and said he didn't have a clue what I had. So after 1 year of spending money and getting nowhere we went to Harley St and I was diagnosed with it. I checked on internet and it matched up EXACTLY to my symptoms.

It will never go. It is with me for life and they don't have a clue why it comes or what causes it. Some say its a virus some say not. All I know is I have learnt to live with it because I have to.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But don't start worrying you have this now my god!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> But don't start worrying you have this now my god!! lol

lmao ppl know me so well haha nah i have problems with my ears always have since i was little use to have to have the olive oil drops in my ear blah


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just to add also about Meniers Disease its one of those things that when you tell people you have it they look at you like "ewwwww a disease etc etc lol" but its honestly not catching and you can live with it. You do get used to it. When I first had it I wanted to die I was majorly despressed and wanted my life to end literally and no matter what anyone said I felt totally alone with it. But as the years progressed I got stronger. Even though I have tinnatus 24/7 I still sleep ok, live ok and am very happy. So you can live with it. One thing that I felt helps me is exercise, eating low salt diet and avoiding too much alcohol. The biggest factor that causes it to get very very bad is when I have too much alcohol and I can be assured that I will wake up with roaring horrible ears and feel blocked up and it will be at its meanest EVER lol!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> But don't start worrying you have this now my god!! lol
> 
> lmao ppl know me so well haha nah i have problems with my ears always have since i was little use to have to have the olive oil drops in my ear blahClick to expand...

yes ur like me u worry you got stuff lol. hey I used to have olive oil in my ears too!!! haha My mum used to put warm olive oil in them for me and I used to have to lie on my side for ages but I would then go to sleep cos I used to love being pampered hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Just to add also about Meniers Disease its one of those things that when you tell people you have it they look at you like "ewwwww a disease etc etc lol" but its honestly not catching and you can live with it. You do get used to it. When I first had it I wanted to die I was majorly despressed and watched my life to end literally and no matter what anyone said I felt totally alone with it. But as the years progressed I got stronger. Even though I have tinnatus 24/7 I still sleep ok, live ok and am very happy. So you can live with it. One thing that I felt helps me is exercise, eating low salt diet and avoiding too much alcohol. The biggest factor that causes it to get very very bad is when I have too much alcohol and I can be assured that I will wake up with roaring horrible ears and feel blocked up and it will be at its meanest EVER lol!

owch! i have often have ringing in my ears and poor balance but thats to do with my dyspraxia can fall over at the clcik of a finger lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

blah sorry to hear your not well either Linds hon :hugs: Its stinks right before xmas too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> blah sorry to hear your not well either Linds hon :hugs: Its stinks right before xmas too!

thanks hun how are you feeling today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well better than you by the sounds of it :hugs:

My chest is still crap and cough cough cough am in fear of coughing Charlie right out bless him but determined to stay in good spirits for xmas desptite wanting to crawl into my bed and stay there for the next 6 days I have off work :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well better than you by the sounds of it :hugs:
> 
> My chest is still crap and cough cough cough am in fear of coughing Charlie right out bless him but determined to stay in good spirits for xmas desptite wanting to crawl into my bed and stay there for the next 6 days I have off work :rofl:

bless ya hun i been in bed for past 2 days my ear is still really blocked yet i got the wax out lol:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its never easy is it :nope: 

This is the third lot of antibiotics in about 6-8wks now for me....low pregnancy immune system sucks am usually very healthy and hardly ever get ill :wacko: I have a flu jab booked for tomorrow :thumbup:

Hope your ear gets better soon hon :hugs: Its not nice at all :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Its never easy is it :nope:
> 
> This is the third lot of antibiotics in about 6-8wks now for me....low pregnancy immune system sucks am usually very healthy and hardly ever get ill :wacko: I have a flu jab booked for tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your ear gets better soon hon :hugs: Its not nice at all :nope:

nope it isnt im ALWAYS ill at christmas time! sucks mind u im always ill in winter one of the joys of being a prem lol i hope you are beter soon and need no more yucky antibiotics xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope I dont need any more antibiotics hon :( worried I will start to become immune :dohh: would be just my luck!

Hope you feel better soon too....no sicky at christmas :nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww poooh sorry your ill madly and linds too! Wish I could take your illness away and make you both better :hugs:

Linds how did you get that wax out hon?


----------



## faerieprozac

No christmas bfp for me ladies AF hit yesterday a day late and has been painful all night, I also have a poorly cat so not much sleep! Will be on later properly, hope you're all well xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> No christmas bfp for me ladies AF hit yesterday a day late and has been painful all night, I also have a poorly cat so not much sleep! Will be on later properly, hope you're all well xx

sorry af hit you hun:( and sorry but your puddy cat being poorly:nope::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww poooh sorry your ill madly and linds too! Wish I could take your illness away and make you both better :hugs:
> 
> Linds how did you get that wax out hon?

 ear bud lol but its still blocked cant e=hear anything out it:shrug: must be even more in there then i thought lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww gawd lol....i used a toothbrush when i was little after putting paper down my ear haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Aww gawd lol....i used a toothbrush when i was little after putting paper down my ear haha

lol i even stuck my finger in to loosen it got the big bit out but there obviously more in there as my ear is still well and truely blocked. ben now has a upset tum so should be a good xmas lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You are both in the wars lol....poor things :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You are both in the wars lol....poor things :hugs:

i know lol we havent had a single xmas together since we been together that we havent been ill lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how are my fave ladies today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies....

Oh no Linds I cant believe Ben is ill too :( make sure you both get plenty of rest before santa comes :)

MissyMoo hon how are you today?

Faerire hon sorry to hear your kitty is poorly :( and so sorry :witch: hit :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies....
> 
> Oh no Linds I cant believe Ben is ill too :( make sure you both get plenty of rest before santa comes :)
> 
> MissyMoo hon how are you today?
> 
> Faerire hon sorry to hear your kitty is poorly :( and so sorry :witch: hit :(

santa isnt coming to us this year:( we already had pressys lol got a pan set and a dinner set from his mum and sister and he got me a phone for bday/ xmas


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - I am just finishing cleaning last bit of house ready for xmas. No more cleaning now until Monday yay! lol

Faer - Sorry af got you hon and sorry about your poorly cat and hope you have a Merry Xmas

Linds - Are you feeling any better. Any improvement on the ear?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I must remember to defrost the turkey crown tomorrow so I have drawn a picture of a turkey and made a note for myself "REMEMBER TO DEFROST ME" and put it on the Fridge! haha.

God I am strange :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly - I am just finishing cleaning last bit of house ready for xmas. No more cleaning now until Monday yay! lol
> 
> Faer - Sorry af got you hon and sorry about your poorly cat and hope you have a Merry Xmas
> 
> Linds - Are you feeling any better. Any improvement on the ear?

feeling a wee bit better still sneezing coughing and blah lol but my temos back to normal finaly lol ear still blokced up tho so will be a trip to the ent after xmas me thinks:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMoo we are having curry for Christmas dinner :) Bhuna, pilau rice, onion bhajis and naan bread for me :wohoo: followed by `THE` biggest Asda extra spesh profiterole gateau :wohoo: cant wait :thumbup:

Bless you Linds...I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> MissyMoo we are having curry for Christmas dinner :) Bhuna, pilau rice, onion bhajis and naan bread for me :wohoo: followed by `THE` biggest Asda extra spesh profiterole gateau :wohoo: cant wait :thumbup:
> 
> Bless you Linds...I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

lol just told ben what your having for xmas dinner and his reply was "urghhh" lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow different christmas dinner Madly! Good luck haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :)

We are going to MILs on boxing day for all the trimmings :) However we both didnt wanna spend hours cooking on Christmas Day and would rather spend the time with Oliver playing with his presents etc so we are treating Christmas day as a day of lounging in Pjs etc and are just having lunch and tea as norm :thumbup: I havent been well as you Ladies know so we thought we would take away the stress so we can all rest and relax :thumbup: As I say boxing day will be our Christmas day food wise and we also bought some chicken breast, stuffing, potatoes, beef dripping and yorkies so we can have chicken rolled in stuffing, yummy rosties and yorkies (the best bits of a Christmas dinner :rofl:) over the following days too :dance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nite nite ladies x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just drinking Jack Daniels then going bed us! I am not sure what going on upstairs but I have pink staining when wiping and only cd13 but dont give a f**k cos sick of even thinking too much and wondering. hahahaha......I mean this in the most positive way!


----------



## faerieprozac

I've been so rubbish lately ladies sorry again this is only a quick one i'm doing over time today and have a few bits and pieces to get before work so i'm very busy so wanted to pop in incase i can't tonight I LOVE YOU ALLLL thank you SO much for being here for me this year, I wish we all lived closer and could catch up in IRL! Madly I can't wait for your lil boy to be born and missy and linds, we will get our babies next year I KNOW WE WILL so MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! I will prob be on boxing day, hope you ALLLL HAVE WONDERFUL DAAAAAAAAYYYS!! :D love love love xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love you Faer!!! Its ok don't feel bad we know you love us and our busy! xxx Merry Christmas Eve babes!

:hi: Merry Christmas Eve ladies!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh morning ladies hope you aall have a good xmas il no doubt still be online lol feel absalute poo still and i think ben has kindly given me his tummy bug on top of it:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just wanted to pop in and wish all you lovely ladies a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to any of you who wont be around in the next week or so :hugs:

So sorry to hear you now have Bens bug Linds...make sure you rest up plenty :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry you got Bens bug on top of everything Linds
Madly Merry Xmas and Happy New Year back! I will probably be online anyway though all week. xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think ttc has taken over my mind day and night secong night in a row now i have dreamt of baby things me and ben deciede in my dream last night to go for reusable nappys what i know wont happen as he says they are a waste of time and energy blah


----------



## WhisperOfHope

merry chroistmas ladies hope you are all having a good day here to 2011 and OUR babes in arms next chriostmas


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Heres to Babes in arms:friends::drunk:

Merry Christmas !!! :wine:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l303/Steppyville/gingerbread_man_waving_behind_si-1.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben brought me this for xmas hehe i cant find the cable for my cam so took ti from the website
 



Attached Files:







baby clothhes christmas.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww thats so cute! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww thats so cute! hehe

i know hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Aw sweet little suit hon :) wont be long until you can fill it with your babe :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Aw sweet little suit hon :) wont be long until you can fill it with your babe :thumbup:

i so hope so [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds whos the lil cute baby in you siggy? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Linds whos the lil cute baby in you siggy? x

just a piccy i found online hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Morning lovely ladies! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: Morning lovely ladies! xxx

morning hun hows you today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok ty we were talking about going for a nosh up at Macydees lunch time hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Hope you are all having a wonderful Christmas break :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Madly we are its awesome...love you very much....all of you !!!! 

How have you been? Is Oliver happy with his pressies? Did you enjoy your curry and your boxing day lunch with mum? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you MissyMoo :hugs: Love you too :kiss:

Yes curry was great although am not sure Charlie agreed :wacko: Oliver was in his element yesterday :lol: makes all the hard work and trailing around worth it just to see his little face on opening his gifts....I could bottle it :cloud9: it would make me damn rich :rofl: We went to MIL yesterday for lunch and then went to our friends house :) They had a get-to-gether all our friends and there kids....they put on a nice buffet and we all played prize games :lol: bingo, chase the ace, a horse racing game it was really great and the surprise gifts they wrapped for the winners were genius :thumbup:

How was your day?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

what was the gift? hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hopw your all well? and had good crimbos? asfm still feeling yyucky have had a bizotch of a mmheadac he all day and a ikcly tum once again:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies if anyone is around lol how are you all?:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Linds :hugs: How are you feeling today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Linds :hugs: How are you feeling today?

starving lol bens just makaing me dinner hehe how are you oliver and charlie?:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m starving too and I only had a sandwich a few hours ago :dohh:

We are doing great thank you....trying to avoid buying anything else in the sales although I have got some amazing online bargains :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I`m starving too and I only had a sandwich a few hours ago :dohh:
> 
> We are doing great thank you....trying to avoid buying anything else in the sales although I have got some amazing online bargains :lol:

lol i just stffed myself full with cabonara:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am not sure what I`m going to have but it will be with HP sauce whatever I do have.....my craving :rofl: I have HP with EVERYTHING!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Am not sure what I`m going to have but it will be with HP sauce whatever I do have.....my craving :rofl: I have HP with EVERYTHING!

ewwwwwwwwwwwww hp sauce is minging:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

blah hate that stuff ketchup all the way for me lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> what was the gift? hehe

Well Oliver won a 3d snakes and ladders game, a box of orange matchmakers and a box of maltesers....DH won a lynx shower gel and deodorant set and I won a sweet shop tin of jelly snakes :lol:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oliver loves ketchup on everything although hes seen me with the HP and I think hes a convert right now........:lol:


----------



## faerieprozac

hey ladies, in have been super busy again, i don't have time to go on the comp (on my own at least and i dont want oh on here!), once princess is back at school i'll be back. AF has gone and we're going to start Bding tonight. I've thought about my PS reading - again I don't wanna look into it but maybe november is my birth month, I have my HSG end of Jan, so maybe the cycle after that I catch?? It kinda fits. Anyway hope you're all well and looking forward to a new year. Another friend of my mine is going to be a dad, he's only been with his misses since may and spent the last three years suffering depression and taking hard drugs.... my heart shattered when i found out, i'm happy for him, as the reason he started on the depression and drugs was cause his ex who had just had a baby that he was looking after as his own cheated on him and he wasn't alowed to see the child, so i am happy for him but ... meh. lol. you all know how i feel. 

love you all and sorry for not being around xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hey ladies, in have been super busy again, i don't have time to go on the comp (on my own at least and i dont want oh on here!), once princess is back at school i'll be back. AF has gone and we're going to start Bding tonight. I've thought about my PS reading - again I don't wanna look into it but maybe november is my birth month, I have my HSG end of Jan, so maybe the cycle after that I catch?? It kinda fits. Anyway hope you're all well and looking forward to a new year. Another friend of my mine is going to be a dad, he's only been with his misses since may and spent the last three years suffering depression and taking hard drugs.... my heart shattered when i found out, i'm happy for him, as the reason he started on the depression and drugs was cause his ex who had just had a baby that he was looking after as his own cheated on him and he wasn't alowed to see the child, so i am happy for him but ... meh. lol. you all know how i feel.
> 
> love you all and sorry for not being around xxx

:hugs: you need to chnage your tikcer hun lol says you 23 dpo


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:

Love u too Faer see u soon


----------



## apriln1982

Since this is about baby predictions I thought I would share mine. I've had three readings, a Jenny, a Gail, and a local friend. All three said that I'd conceive by February but Jenny and the local predict a boy and Gail predicted a girl and a boy on two separate occasions so I'm wondering if the girl refers to my next pregnancy? I will be testing Jan. 15 so wish me luck!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi apriln - Good luck hon!


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

just popping in to share this with you all...

How many children will I have? 
Will they be boys or girls? 
Let your higher self tell you....the needle knows ~ ~ }


Have you wondered how many pregnancies 
and whether it will be a girl or a boy? 
Let the needle tell you. 
Here is a method that may surprise you. 
What to do: 
Thread a sewing needle and knot it 
{see picture above} 
(so the needle hangs about 6-10 inches from the knot). 
Hold your left hand out, palm down. 
Hold the knot in your right hand 
with the forefinger and thumb only. 
Holding your left hand still, 
swing the needle so the needle hits 
the inside curve of your thumb 
(where the thumb meets the hand) three times. 
Then turn your left hand over 
and move the right hand over the left, 
holding the needle just an inch or so 
above the palm of the left hand. 
Hold both hands still 
and let the needle do the work. 

The needle will begin to move:

Circles = girls 
Lines = boys 
It will stop moving completely in between each pregnancy. 
Turn off any fans 
and make sure circulating air 
is not affecting the reading. 
ENJOY!


and everyone of mine have been correct B,B,B,G and waiting for the G/B twins to come true...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies its the end of 2010 this is OUR year coming up faer, missy and frogger we are gonna be mummys by new year next year!


----------



## faerieprozac

Happy new year ladies, I love you all xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes heres to 2011 and our babes in arms!!!!! I know it...I feel it.... though every pore and orofice in my body!!!!!!!! yes yes yes yes yes!!!!:drunk::drunk::drunk::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy New Year Ladies :drunk:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Happy New Year Ladies :drunk:

happy new year hunni hope you are all well? im feeling a tad tipsy lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I will be treating myself to a glass of wine :blush: I got a tiny bottle of my fav! We are having chinese for tea real soon as soon as Oliver has gone to bed which will be real soon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I will be treating myself to a glass of wine :blush: I got a tiny bottle of my fav! We are having chinese for tea real soon as soon as Oliver has gone to bed which will be real soon :)

one glass wont do any harm and you gota celebrate new year:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww enjoy your wine ladies....I think I will send Martyn out for some Wine in a sec. Love you all .....happy new year!!!! xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I only had one baileys since the night Charlie was concieved (was a drunken one :lol:) and that was boxing day and it was well watered with ice...tbh I did try to get non-alcoholic but no where seemed to have any so I settled for one of those tiny bottle of my fav chardonnay its like a nice glass at the best but thats all I will have prob til hes born now :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im only having one ore glass feel sick already lol havent drank for weeks and been ill so i think thats prob why i can feel it going to my head already lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Aw hon :hugs: I dont drink much normally so am the same except like once or twice a year.....once generally at a big annual bbq in July and then on my works christmas do :winkwink: I really go for it but the rest of the time I stick with a few....I think I might be pissed after one glass of wine this eve....as long as David doesnt expect :sex: as I just dont have the energy :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I think I will stick my boobs in the fridge because they are really bloody murdering me big time. My boobs have gone up about 2 cup sizes but they hurt like mad. I cant even touch them!!! I am 9dpo but I know nothing gonna happen and if it does I will eat my own bra!!! haha

I put it down to all the overeating this xmas. I have put on 4 kilos!!! But I have now got an X-BOX360 Kinect with Sport, Dance and the Fitness and adventure....so 4 games!!! I intend to lose 6 kilos by my transfer and do Wii sport and the xbox things for like ours everyday and me n Martyn are joining Weight Watchers up the road which is every Monday at 7pm.
xxx

I love the new year but I want 2011 to be here like now!! I have so many plans and things and I feel good about it! For all of us!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hope you all have a wonderful new years....:happydance: may all of your dreams come true in the new year...2011 will bring us what our hearts desire....:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Happy new year!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy new year ladies love you all xx i a so tired we went to bed b4 midnigt last night yet woke up just after thanks to all the bloody fireworks outside! was up till gone 1 with one petrafied dog


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy New Year my lovely Ladies :kiss:

May this year make all your :baby: dreams (and any other dreams!) come true :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww happy new year to all the ladies in here! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heya ladies where are you all??! lol i just had to search for this thread ended up half way down page 2:O


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm apparently admin have had a new year spring clean and moved alot of threads around :rofl: I am finding everything using my cp and my subscribed threads otherwise I am finding I dont have a cat in hells chance of finding owt :loopy:

Hows you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi I always use my cp to find. I am sooooo drained and tired out and feel dizzy, moody and my boobs are murdering me.................

I feel like I could sleep for a year...............


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too MissyMoo :( I feel depressed :shrug: no idea why :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think its all the xmas and new years that done it to us both Madly. I feel like I just want to cry. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is there any chance we can have an update of your baby bump as some stage? x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi ladies :wave: Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and hope ALL our dreams come true...

I miss chatting with you ladies, Guess what I'm baacckkk.. lol 
I'm now in the dreaded 2ww grrr.. Made a New Years bubs hopefully, like 3 times so hey 3 times a charm right... hehehe.. 3dpo and mild cramping on and off... its way too early but I'm a hopin.... boy the OH will be shocked... but if not this time there is next.

Hope everyone is doing well, I have alot of catching up to do :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome back Hoping and I hope you have got a new year beanie cookin in there x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morniing ladies no ov for me yyet think its gonna e late aagain as i forgot my last day of the soy:nope: i hope your all well xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Missymoo I think its cause the christmas holidays are over :( all that built up and now its all passed :dohh: David went back to work today and I go back tomorrow so I guess reality is hitting considering we have spent so much time together which is rare over this period we are normally working am going to miss him so much now its back to the olde routine....................roll on mat leave :) only 88 days to go :rofl:

Linds hon I hope the :witch: comes right on time or not :winkwink:

Welcome back Hoping :kiss: Great to hear ttc is back on track....missed you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Missymoo I think its cause the christmas holidays are over :( all that built up and now its all passed :dohh: David went back to work today and I go back tomorrow so I guess reality is hitting considering we have spent so much time together which is rare over this period we are normally working am going to miss him so much now its back to the olde routine....................roll on mat leave :) only 88 days to go :rofl:
> 
> Linds hon I hope the :witch: comes right on time or not :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome back Hoping :kiss: Great to hear ttc is back on track....missed you :hugs:

88 days?! god thats gone fast!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

morning :hi: 6 weeks left until we go to Alicante!!! yay but really nervous inside.

You enjoy your last day today Madly!!! Yes its been nice having our over halfs around but mines back today too but we had an argument this morning over something stupid. Cos he never cuddled me and got up to go to toilet and was looking at cricket results on his phone!!! and I went into a sulk....can you believe that. Then I came down stairs and started crying and wouldnt go back up stairs when he was shouting "come back to bed" and he was really hurt but I wanted to hurt him cos he had hurt me and now I feel like crap and I hurt so bad and feel like I just want today to end so he can come back home and hug me. I love him so much. 

Lindsey when is your appointment with fs?

He hasnt text me but I know hes doing it on purpose and i wont text him but really we both want to text each other but we wont. I know what we are both like. Then one of use gives in because we cant stand it anymore. But i want him to be the one that gives in and caves not me!

its just pathetic really....all cos he never cuddled me but it hurt me. i need my cuddles in the morning.....EVEN MORE THAN SEX! 

Sorry i know i sound mad but i have nobody to talk to about it and sat on my own trying to work.

then he said im always working and we argued about that and he slammed door and went to work without EVEN KISSING ME! and he always kisses me always!

As the time nears for my transfer we seem to be arguing more... i feel so sad


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> 6 weeks left until we go to Alicante!!! yay but really nervous inside

yikes but:happydance::happydance::happydance::dust: hehe



ive had to cancel my apointment until we get our insrance sorted out:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Missy hon me and David are always having thoses sorts of arguments and we are both stubborn too so wont make the first move towards reconsilment :dohh:

Am sure everything will be fine when he comes home :thumbup:

As for arguing the nearer your transfer gets I would say this is perfectly normal hon....remember theres pressure for you both to suceed in this, may be him more so than you, men only ever want to give their lady everything and give themselves such a hard time if they manage anything less. Hang in there hon I feel positive about this for you AND then you can come to my thread in 2nd tri where am having a good go at guessing everyones baby genders :lol: I have so far managed 9 out of 10 confirmed genders :rofl: people have even started adding me to there siggys...MADLY PREDICTS :blue: or MADLY PREDICTS :pink: Its crazy :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope I can join you in that thread. I just want him to come home so I can see his lovely face and tell him I love him. Why do we do this when we know we love each other!!! Why do people do this to each other. It hurts so much. 

I have been working hard yes but I have to because of the cost of this transfer etc etc. My wages are more than his cos I work longer hours. But I would rather give it all up that lose him. This baby is ours.....it would never be the same.....Its OURs. I mean I couldn't and wouldn't ever want this if he wasn't in my life anymore and maybe I am ruining things or something by working so much. I feel scared


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But all I wanted was a cuddle...thats all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope I can join you in that thread. I just want him to come home so I can see his lovely face and tell him I love him. Why do we do this when we know we love each other!!! Why do people do this to each other. It hurts so much.
> 
> I have been working hard yes but I have to because of the cost of this transfer etc etc. My wages are more than his cos I work longer hours. But I would rather give it all up that lose him. This baby is ours.....it would never be the same.....Its OURs. I mean I couldn't and wouldn't ever want this if he wasn't in my life anymore and maybe I am ruining things or something by working so much. I feel scared

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I would give up everything ... my work is pointless without him


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I would give up everything ... my work is pointless without him

 it will be ok hun me and ben argue liek that all the time normaly worse when under pressure and anxiouse :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You are all such great girls in here....always so lovely and supportive. I couldn't be without you! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I keep checking my mobile but hes not text and I wont lol....silly isn't it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You are all such great girls in here....always so lovely and supportive. I couldn't be without you! :hugs:

your both just stressed and anxiouse we had it before the wedding was a nightmare doors slamming tears and tantrums sleeping in seperate rooms we were just so stressed bt we survived it and still plodding on yes hes a pain in the ass but hes my pain in the ass and we ALL will get our dream come true of bubbas and very very proud daddys


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I keep checking my mobile but hes not text and I wont lol....silly isn't it lol

i usualy give in and text love you lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

i usually always do that but this time i want it to be him that does it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> i usually always do that but this time i want it to be him that does it lol

hes a man he wont lol they wont swallow there pride and be the first to say it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

and he says I'm stubborn! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> and he says I'm stubborn! haha

lol you know when he walks in the door ul end up saying it anyway


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hmm eventually but im going to play hard to get lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> hmm eventually but im going to play hard to get lol

:haha::haha: maybe some make up:sex: later:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol started spotting this morning so thats a no go area for now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lol started spotting this morning so thats a no go area for now lol

ah pft stupid mother nature:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah shes not due for real until like friday though but getting weird brown stuff ....not likey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yeah shes not due for real until like friday though but getting weird brown stuff ....not likey

any chnace you could be duffers?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

naaa not a cat in ells


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon text him :lol: you will feel better :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hanging in here.... lol....I really need him to text me. I am so stubborn but also so in need of knowing he cares. I have very little self confidence really and so little self esteme :-(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hanging in here.... lol....I really need him to text me. I am so stubborn but also so in need of knowing he cares. I have very little self confidence really and so little self esteme :-(

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow you ladies are chatty today I had to read 4 pages to get caught up... lol

Thank you for the well wishes, I'm glad to be back I missed you all.

:hugs: MissyMoo its just nervous tension I feel, I'm hardheaded as all get out and its like 2 bulls head butting each other until one of us gives up... Now you've texted him and told him you love him things will be fine, he probably feels bad for the way he treated you, Men like space, some time to cool there jets down... Everything will be just fine..

:wave: Hi Madly and Lindseyanne, how ya doin.... Madly another boy... Awww Congrats, I know the struggles you went through to get pregnant, now its all cake from here. Can't wait to see your scan..

Well I have some work to do, be back later... Oh, I was told a March conception... by two psychics with the same date so I'm pretty positive this time ;) if not now... hehehe

This year is going to be Fabulous, I just know it :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies....well you were all right... everything was fine! In fact even better than fine!!!

He came home and we made up with lots and lots of :hugs: and then without even thinking that lead to the best :sex: ever lol even though I was very slightly spotting he said he didn't mind but afterwards there was hardly anything actually. Then we just held each other for what seemed ages and I felt closer than I have felt for a long time with him. I forgot about my work for once which I admit I have got addicted to over the last few weeks. :thumbup:

Then to top a perfect night he told me to get dolled up and we went out to dinner and had the most fantastic Italian. So good that the bit I didn't finish I asked for a doggy bag and I am having it for my lunch later haha.

I am going to try not to work so long and concentrate on him. I didn't realise he felt neglected and I would NEVER EVER want him to feel this way :cry:. God I love this man!!!!! 

He did say he understood why I am working so hard. The Transfer is not cheap trust me and I really want savings after I have had it so that I feel comfortable and safe bringing Lilly Alice into the world :kiss:

This morning I got OOOOODLES of morning cuddles. He is checking the cricket scores when he gets to work in future :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ah thats great Missymoo see i said everything would be just peachy :) sounds like you had a really nice evening together :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes we did and I feel totally totally in love with him mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I am so soppy! lol

How are you today hon? Whats new? :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats so sweet :)

Nothing really going on here hon...I went back to work today and my boss asked me to swap my saturday shift and work tomorrow instead which is great cause I get the weekend off (I dont work on a sunday!) but crap cause am in tom on my day off and then back in Friday :dohh: David is off to collect our buggy after work tonight which am very excited about and I seem to have gained an addiction to baby clothes shopping all of a sudden :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope your all well missy so glad you guys made up:hugs: 
i have a mega headache today but tis self inflicted lol


----------



## emandi

Hello :hi: ladies, just discovered this thread ...
Wondering ... :blush: ... how do you do those predictions?
And wondering even more ... could you possibly predict my conception?
Had missed MC in august 2010 at 13 weeks :cry: and have been trying to conceive since.
Have a lovely day all of you :flower:.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> hey ladies hope your all well missy so glad you guys made up:hugs:
> i have a mega headache today but tis self inflicted lol

Why is it self inflicted lol? :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm so happy for you MissyMoo, make up Sex is Fabulous... Woohoo...

Wow my body is playing those games again.. lol I'm all over the place and then nothing... :lol: I was super bloated now nothing, mild cramping, now nothing, boobs full still big cuz they are big.. :lol: and I'm not moody anymore.. I'm only 5dpo its too early right..??

Aww Lindseyanne, I HATE Migraines... I hope you get feeling better hun.. :hugs:

Hey Madly, How ya doin?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies hope your all well missy so glad you guys made up:hugs:
> i have a mega headache today but tis self inflicted lol
> 
> Why is it self inflicted lol? :wacko:Click to expand...

had a few drinks the night before lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm so happy for you MissyMoo, make up Sex is Fabulous... Woohoo...
> 
> Wow my body is playing those games again.. lol I'm all over the place and then nothing... :lol: I was super bloated now nothing, mild cramping, now nothing, boobs full still big cuz they are big.. :lol: and I'm not moody anymore.. I'm only 5dpo its too early right..??
> 
> Aww Lindseyanne, I HATE Migraines... I hope you get feeling better hun.. :hugs:
> 
> Hey Madly, How ya doin?

not nessesarily some people do get symptoms from that earky fxd:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely ladies! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning hun hope ur well xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Not to badly ty. :witch: is heavy!! lol

Are you ok? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Not to badly ty. :witch: is heavy!! lol
> 
> Are you ok? x

meh just spent half the day trapsin round essen for no flippin reason no ov yet feel like af is on way instead and im just feeling generaly cack


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - :hugs:

thanks hun hope af eases for you soon :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey ladies I think I'm back now :D I have been so busy and so stressed and have barely had time for myself since before xmas. My cat is really really bad atm we had to rescue him from a fox on tuesday night and yesterday he came back in all scratched up, we think he was in a fight with a local cat. I can't keep him in because he's not happy when he's in lol. He's an outdoor cat at heart. And he refuses to use his litter tray!

In terms of Babymaking. We've managed to BD around my predicted fertile time, but I've not been paying too much attention to it. I am due around the 17th, and if I don't get my BFP I have to go for my HSG which I am dreading. We have a quiet night in planned tonight, so I won't be replying today, but as of tomorrow faer is back in the house :D My shifts at work are nearly normal again and princess is back at school. 

I have missed the chats in here so much and was a little scared to come back :D Hope you all had a lovely new year. 2011 the year for our babys :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hey ladies I think I'm back now :D I have been so busy and so stressed and have barely had time for myself since before xmas. My cat is really really bad atm we had to rescue him from a fox on tuesday night and yesterday he came back in all scratched up, we think he was in a fight with a local cat. I can't keep him in because he's not happy when he's in lol. He's an outdoor cat at heart. And he refuses to use his litter tray!
> 
> In terms of Babymaking. We've managed to BD around my predicted fertile time, but I've not been paying too much attention to it. I am due around the 17th, and if I don't get my BFP I have to go for my HSG which I am dreading. We have a quiet night in planned tonight, so I won't be replying today, but as of tomorrow faer is back in the house :D My shifts at work are nearly normal again and princess is back at school.
> 
> I have missed the chats in here so much and was a little scared to come back :D Hope you all had a lovely new year. 2011 the year for our babys :D

welcome back hun :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Welcome back girlie.. :hugs: Hope the kitty is OK... I'm trying not to stress about ss myself even though times I'm like oh my... :lol:

Morning ladies... The sun is shining here but its cold brrrr... Hope everyone has a Great day... Good things are just around the corner... :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Welcome back and I hope your cat starts to feel better. Nice to know your shifts have gone to normal and you have more time on your hands. Hope you do get your :bfp: but if not you have your appointment and I feel some good with come out of that! x 2011 babes here we come!!! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

How are will all this eve? Am cack I have another damn UTI not a fooking happy bunny at all :nope: I feel like my VJ is been torn in too :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh pooh Madly! Its so not fair!!! You get lots of those don't you. Poor you :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: thank you missymoo :( I have been prone yes whilst pregnant :wacko: never had them before only in this pregnancy :dohh: I wouldnt mind up they are that bad I struggle to walk :nope: peeved to say the least, the dr at antenatal clinci suggested long term antibiotics before for me esp for the pregnancy cause it wont harm Charlie and will help me to control them :thumbup Will have to see what happens now cause I take medication and am ok for 2-3wks then its back again and in the middle of it I have viral, chest and throat infections and antibiotics for that :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: thank you missymoo :( I have been prone yes whilst pregnant :wacko: never had them before only in this pregnancy :dohh: I wouldnt mind up they are that bad I struggle to walk :nope: peeved to say the least, the dr at antenatal clinci suggested long term antibiotics before for me esp for the pregnancy cause it wont harm Charlie and will help me to control them :thumbup Will have to see what happens now cause I take medication and am ok for 2-3wks then its back again and in the middle of it I have viral, chest and throat infections and antibiotics for that :dohh:

good lord woman little man is defo got you in the wars lol:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh yeah def linds hon :dohh:

`Apparently` am told that your 2nd child is always the worst :haha: and little Charlie is already brewing up trouble before he even arrives :lol: I wouldnt change it for the world though :) even if I am struggling right now!


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies. Not impressed with the snow today... Didn't mind it before, but it's not nice doing the school run when it's snowing, and I haven't got snow proof boots and my feet got soaked and cold :(

How are you all? Sorry you're in the wars Madly xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Morning ladies. Not impressed with the snow today... Didn't mind it before, but it's not nice doing the school run when it's snowing, and I haven't got snow proof boots and my feet got soaked and cold :(
> 
> How are you all? Sorry you're in the wars Madly xx

try having slushy snow and pouring down rain melting it lol and woolen boots!:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

My boots are woolen :( Lol. They are on the radiator cause I have work in a couple of hours :( How you doin hun? How's Germany??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> My boots are woolen :( Lol. They are on the radiator cause I have work in a couple of hours :( How you doin hun? How's Germany??

not to bad still waiting for ov :shrug: germanys going ok just stressfull tryna sort out all the paperwork etc was out for over 6 hours yesterday tryna sort it and got nowhere:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

Eek! It'll all be worth it in the end though. How was xmas?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Eek! It'll all be worth it in the end though. How was xmas?

christmas was good spent most of it in bed tho lol as was ill lol ben tryd to make it as homely as he could so wanst too bad and i spoke to my fam like 5 times that day lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh thats good. Yeah my first xmas away from home was horrible, completely different to what I was used to with having such a huge family, but it got easier!

I've been working my dates out, and if I conceive next cycle, after my HSG, my due date would be november 27th... Hope that PS just got mixed up, that would be awesome. :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahhh thats good. Yeah my first xmas away from home was horrible, completely different to what I was used to with having such a huge family, but it got easier!
> 
> I've been working my dates out, and if I conceive next cycle, after my HSG, my due date would be november 27th... Hope that PS just got mixed up, that would be awesome. :D

ohhhh fxd for you hun i secretly hope i get this month so sept birth lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Any month will do me. 16 months is a hell of a long time now! I've been very good at not thinking about the last two months, but I know it's gonna flare up again after my HSG lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Any month will do me. 16 months is a hell of a long time now! I've been very good at not thinking about the last two months, but I know it's gonna flare up again after my HSG lol.

lol yeh all i do everyday is think about babys and anything non baby gets ignored:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

We'll get it though hun. I know we will cause we are good people. It'll just be more precious when we do. God help OH when we try for the next one!! Hahaha. We've already got our names sorted now though, after 16 months you kinda get used to it don't ya :D Jacob James if it's a boy, Alice Irene for a girl :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> We'll get it though hun. I know we will cause we are good people. It'll just be more precious when we do. God help OH when we try for the next one!! Hahaha. We've already got our names sorted now though, after 16 months you kinda get used to it don't ya :D Jacob James if it's a boy, Alice Irene for a girl :D

awww them names are well cute we have our names picked too lol just gota get the baba now:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

And we will!! Positive this is our year to conceive my dear. 

Have you any plans for today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> And we will!! Positive this is our year to conceive my dear.
> 
> Have you any plans for today?

for today nope nothing just gonna chill out and watch tv lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I have work :( Gonna eat my eggy bread and then go I guess

Going for a drink with my best buddy tonight though :) Chat later hunny xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I have work :( Gonna eat my eggy bread and then go I guess
> 
> Going for a drink with my best buddy tonight though :) Chat later hunny xx

mmmmmmmmmmmm eggybread ymmmy have a good day hun xx:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: lovely ladies!!! :kiss:

I just am in the best mood ever!! Went into town and got all the best fitness dvds including Claire Nasir Bootcamp one. I thought that if I had a mixture it would not be so repetitive! I also got some gym shorts and gym top and some socks. Got some something lovely for tea from M&S from the new Leaner Food range. No alcohol tonight! I have now lost 1.4 Kilos in 1 week and only have another 6 Kilos to lose in 6 weeks. Getting excited about 18th Feb, only like 5 weeks now!!! 

Martyn had to travel to Leeds today in a Luton van with an autoclave and he said it was snowing yes lol!! He is on his way back now and when I just spoke to him he said he was going through Sheffield. Its not even snowing here, just raining. 

I'm gonna do my exercises now! I need to tone and slim x

Got my acupuncture appointment tomorrow at 9.15am and thinking I will really enjoy it! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: lovely ladies!!! :kiss:
> 
> I just am in the best mood ever!! Went into town and got all the best fitness dvds including Claire Nasir Bootcamp one. I thought that if I had a mixture it would not be so repetitive! I also got some gym shorts and gym top and some socks. Got some something lovely for tea from M&S from the new Leaner Food range. No alcohol tonight! I have now lost 1.4 Kilos in 1 week and only have another 6 Kilos to lose in 6 weeks. Getting excited about 18th Feb, only like 5 weeks now!!!
> 
> Martyn had to travel to Leeds today in a Luton van with an autoclave and he said it was snowing yes lol!! He is on his way back now and when I just spoke to him he said he was going through Sheffield. Its not even snowing here, just raining.
> 
> I'm gonna do my exercises now! I need to tone and slim x
> 
> Got my acupuncture appointment tomorrow at 9.15am and thinking I will really enjoy it! x

i saw your new piccy on fb you so do not look your age one bit and sefo dont need to loose any weight mrs lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

thanks hon but I do...I put on 4 kilos over xmas and new year and I just feel lardy lol. I have got dimples on my bum too (tmi sorry) and my leggings are really hard to get on. But the main reason I am doing this is for the transfer. It will definately help if I get a bit of weight off and have the acupuncture plus it helps with my mood and makes me just feel happier generally. I also want to find a fitness routine throughout my entire pregnancy and then one post pregnancy. Because of my age I think it IS MORE IMPORTANT than EVER!! Thanks for saying I look younger....I love you Lindsey Ann! hehe!!! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> thanks hon but I do...I put on 4 kilos over xmas and new year and I just feel lardy lol. I have got dimples on my bum too (tmi sorry) and my leggings are really hard to get on. But the main reason I am doing this is for the transfer. It will definately help if I get a bit of weight off and have the acupuncture plus it helps with my mood and makes me just feel happier generally. I also want to find a fitness routine throughout my entire pregnancy and then one post pregnancy. Because of my age I think it IS MORE IMPORTANT than EVER!! Thanks for saying I look younger....I love you Lindsey Ann! hehe!!! :kiss: :hugs:

you do tho hn even ben says it you only look in your early 30s at most :hugs: i need to loose weight too but never manage to stikc to the rotine lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can you get these fitness dvds hon if not I don't mind going to get you one and posting it. Claire Nasir one is supposed to be very good but will let you know in a bit as just about to do it :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

the wii is the best fitness thing on computer as I love the body test cos it gives you a graph and you can see your weight going down and it praises you and your mii character changes shape and get slimmer hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> the wii is the best fitness thing on computer as I love the body test cos it gives you a graph and you can see your weight going down and it praises you and your mii character changes shape and get slimmer hehe

i was using it in the uk but the wii is my parents so had to leave it :( we got an xbox for xmas but no kinetic so cant even use that for excersising


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Pooh! can u not get the Claire Nasir dvd?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Pooh! can u not get the Claire Nasir dvd?

never heard of it lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh its good hon. She used to do weather on gmtv until they got rid of show and now its daybreak...remember? Thes got brown hair...Ben might know her. She went from a size 16 to a size 6. She had like cellulite and things like that all over her legs and bum...bit like I'm getting but my bum looks like babys bum...you know when they get all those dimples all over them lol....sorry tmi but there u gooooooo! haha Anyway its good and I will get one for you if you like next time im in town and send it to you. Up to u but its really good!!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh its good hon. She used to do weather on gmtv until they got rid of show and now its daybreak...remember? Thes got brown hair...Ben might know her. She went from a size 16 to a size 6. She had like cellulite and things like that all over her legs and bum...bit like I'm getting but my bum looks like babys bum...you know when they get all those dimples all over them lol....sorry tmi but there u gooooooo! haha Anyway its good and I will get one for you if you like next time im in town and send it to you. Up to u but its really good!!! xx

is it hard? lol i struggle with excersise as my knees and hips like to play up:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well I can smypathise faerie about the snow :( Its awful here in Leeds esp since it makes everything come to a complete standstill :dohh:

Missymoo I cant wait to get back into my WII regime after Charlie is born i really miss it but with these dodgy pelvis probs I just dont think its something I should be doing right now :dohh: I think my WII character will tell me off next time I log in cause I havent been on in such a long time :rofl: You def should try it Linds hon I think its very enjoyable so you dont feel like your exercising as such :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Well I can smypathise faerie about the snow :( Its awful here in Leeds esp since it makes everything come to a complete standstill :dohh:
> 
> Missymoo I cant wait to get back into my WII regime after Charlie is born i really miss it but with these dodgy pelvis probs I just dont think its something I should be doing right now :dohh: I think my WII character will tell me off next time I log in cause I havent been on in such a long time :rofl: You def should try it Linds hon I think its very enjoyable so you dont feel like your exercising as such :)

i used the wii fit and ea active when was living at my mms but we have to leave it there as the wii is my dads and we havent got one:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :( its def the best thing I have ever used :dohh: Even Oliver does the running with me :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no hon :( its def the best thing I have ever used :dohh: Even Oliver does the running with me :rofl:

i have the wii fit board thingy thats mine but the wii was dads so i cant use it i really liked usoing it:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmm wonder if you could maybe get a second hand one from somewhere :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmm wonder if you could maybe get a second hand one from somewhere :shrug:

we gonna get the kienct when we get some pennys and then the excersise stuff for that:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning beuatifll ladies how are you all? ive just woken up alarm went off and i was wide awake haa not bad for having a few drinkys the night before haha ohh and my temp has shpt right up:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh its good hon. She used to do weather on gmtv until they got rid of show and now its daybreak...remember? Thes got brown hair...Ben might know her. She went from a size 16 to a size 6. She had like cellulite and things like that all over her legs and bum...bit like I'm getting but my bum looks like babys bum...you know when they get all those dimples all over them lol....sorry tmi but there u gooooooo! haha Anyway its good and I will get one for you if you like next time im in town and send it to you. Up to u but its really good!!! xx
> 
> is it hard? lol i struggle with excersise as my knees and hips like to play up:haha:Click to expand...

Some of the moves are a little hard yes and need a good balance and I was struggling with balancing but this will all improve as I'm new to it :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh its good hon. She used to do weather on gmtv until they got rid of show and now its daybreak...remember? Thes got brown hair...Ben might know her. She went from a size 16 to a size 6. She had like cellulite and things like that all over her legs and bum...bit like I'm getting but my bum looks like babys bum...you know when they get all those dimples all over them lol....sorry tmi but there u gooooooo! haha Anyway its good and I will get one for you if you like next time im in town and send it to you. Up to u but its really good!!! xx
> 
> is it hard? lol i struggle with excersise as my knees and hips like to play up:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Some of the moves are a little hard yes and need a good balance and I was struggling with balancing but this will all improve as I'm new to it :thumbup:Click to expand...

ah balance and and me =none lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know I was thinking of you when I was doing it because even the instructor lost his balance and Claire Nasir did and then I was like.....hmmmm not good for Lindsey lol. 

I just went to my acupuncture and it was really lovely. Evelyn she is called and wow she took so much info on me!!! She stuck the needles in my tummy mainly and I went all relaxed and dreamy. She said she is trying to improve the blood flow so that my womb is going to be full of blood with a good thick lining for my transfer in March so my new AF will be quiet heavy. I feel really tired now but she said I would. I really feel different after it. I asked her about anxiety cos I know I will suffer this a lot when we go to Alicante for transfer cos I am a complete soft ass so she suggested Kalms so I bought them today from Boots and was going to take them just so I know they will be ok for me and I won't die or anything but I am such a coward and soft ass I can't even bring myself to take one!!! Martyn keeps telling me that they are safe, herbal and harmless and noooooooooo I won't slip into a coma but I am scared of things like this and of any drug or tablet. I hate myself!!!:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know I was thinking of you when I was doing it because even the instructor lost his balance and Claire Nasir did and then I was like.....hmmmm not good for Lindsey lol.
> 
> I just went to my acupuncture and it was really lovely. Evelyn she is called and wow she took so much info on me!!! She stuck the needles in my tummy mainly and I went all relaxed and dreamy. She said she is trying to improve the blood flow so that my womb is going to be full of blood with a good thick lining for my transfer in March so my new AF will be quiet heavy. I feel really tired now but she said I would. I really feel different after it. I asked her about anxiety cos I know I will suffer this a lot when we go to Alicante for transfer cos I am a complete soft ass so she suggested Kalms so I bought them today from Boots and was going to take them just so I know they will be ok for me and I won't die or anything but I am such a coward and soft ass I can't even bring myself to take one!!! Martyn keeps telling me that they are safe, herbal and harmless and noooooooooo I won't slip into a coma but I am scared of things like this and of any drug or tablet. I hate myself!!!:cry:

sound very like me lol with any new meds but herbal wont hurt you not one bit :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What if I fall into a coma tho :nope:
Or what if I panic or my breathing stops :wacko:
Or what if my temperature goes through roof and I hyperventilate and die :shrug:
Or just have an adverse reaction and my heart stops :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What if I fall into a coma tho :nope:
> Or what if I panic or my breathing stops :wacko:
> Or what if my temperature goes through roof and I hyperventilate and die :shrug:
> Or just have an adverse reaction and my heart stops :cry:

not on something liek calms hun no way youl be fine if you dont want to take anything you could try this? i use the travel one as i get terrible travel sickness bt not when i use it
https://www.vieathome.com/shop/prod...aspx?id=42905&q=1&level1Id=1069&level2Id=1110


----------



## MissyMooMoo

that link didn't work....I think i will go and take one now....oh god oh god oh god!!!

agggggggggggrhhhhhhhhhh I can't do this!!! But I know I have to. It's mad isn't it that I actually get more anxous about taking one of the damn things when the whole reason I am taking one is to calm me down!!! lol

But I know if I don't take one now and know they won't kill me on the actually day of the transfer I won't take one then because I will think they will kill me!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> that link didn't work....I think i will go and take one now....oh god oh god oh god!!!
> 
> agggggggggggrhhhhhhhhhh I can't do this!!! But I know I have to. It's mad isn't it that I actually get more anxous about taking one of the damn things when the whole reason I am taking one is to calm me down!!! lol
> 
> But I know if I don't take one now and know they won't kill me on the actually day of the transfer I won't take one then because I will think they will kill me!!!

blah stpid thing its a roller ball calm thing that you put on pressure points lol you can do it its one tab they wouldnt sell them if they had bad effects its natural remedy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Martyn said hes gonna take one too lol....but then I said no cos if anything happens to me he won't be in control and we will both die!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Martyn said hes gonna take one too lol....but then I said no cos if anything happens to me he won't be in control and we will both die!!!

:rofl:sorry one calms wont halm you hun not one bit your more at risk taking a paracetamol then calms:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bless you Missymoo you will be fine honestly :hugs:

:wohoo: for your temp rising linds!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It said to take 2, 3 times a day....so I just took 2!!! They have gone down my throat and thats it now....maybe this might be the last time you hear from me:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> It said to take 2, 3 times a day....so I just took 2!!! They have gone down my throat and thats it now....maybe this might be the last time you hear from me:cry:

lmao sorry dont mean to laugh hun sound so like me and ben:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:wacko: sorry I am such a woooz :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :wacko: sorry I am such a woooz :nope:

no your not im the same lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

now i am sat here paranoid wondering when it will take effect and how i will feel and i hate it hate it hate it!!! aggggrrrrrrrrrrrh! I do hate being so soft


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> now i am sat here paranoid wondering when it will take effect and how i will feel and i hate it hate it hate it!!! aggggrrrrrrrrrrrh! I do hate being so soft

lol i know what you mean i am the same i sit and read any side effects of tabs before i take anything then convince myself i have them :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Kalms are wonderful, when I got broken into in 2008, I was put on sleping tablets but they were really bad for me, when the course finished I had Kalms but the ones you take at night and they work. 


I also took the normal Kalms, however I stopped taking them last year - it says not to take when pregnant, and I always have the back of my head - what if? which is now why i don't really take any medication - unless I'm on AF lol. I've thought about taking them again lately because my stress is very high atm. 

I went on a work night out last night and got very drunk. My tummy aches today and all yesterday my left nipple was really itchy - i'm not looking into it, they could both be caused by anything, but I have noted them down -just in case :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heyoooo i couldnt find this thread for ages lol i got my crosshairs today but missed ov damn it we got 2 days after missed the 2 days before :dohh: i need lp lengthening dust please im so scared its gonan be 9 days agin:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Kalms are wonderful, when I got broken into in 2008, I was put on sleping tablets but they were really bad for me, when the course finished I had Kalms but the ones you take at night and they work.
> 
> 
> I also took the normal Kalms, however I stopped taking them last year - it says not to take when pregnant, and I always have the back of my head - what if? which is now why i don't really take any medication - unless I'm on AF lol. I've thought about taking them again lately because my stress is very high atm.
> 
> I went on a work night out last night and got very drunk. My tummy aches today and all yesterday my left nipple was really itchy - i'm not looking into it, they could both be caused by anything, but I have noted them down -just in case :D

fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon you need vit b6 tabs :thumbup: It sure cured my short LP and tbh it was 10days when I concieved Charlie :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon you need vit b6 tabs :thumbup: It sure cured my short LP and tbh it was 10days when I concieved Charlie :)

im taking my multi vits and they ahve 2mg of vit b6 in them but been told i need 50 mg:shrug: so just gota hope last cycle was a fluke


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey lovely ladies :hi: I am still alive! :rofl: You were all right. Kalms are great! I took 2 more today. I have emailed Mr Summers from Bridge Centre to check if I am allowed to take them when I got to Alicante because I really need to relax so I am just waiting his response. I so hope I can. Then when I get home after the transfer I will obviously just stop taking them and rest up for a week or two until I test x

Faer - sorry your not well but its self inflicted so I won't sympathise to much hehe. I am not allowed any alcohol at all now. My acupuncturist told me T TOTAL from here on and I am sticking to it! I don't really care as long as I get my :bfp: though.

Madly and Lindsey - How are you both today and thank you so much for yesterday and the support. I know I am a whooz and I really do need to get my act together lol :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey lovely ladies :hi: I am still alive! :rofl: You were all right. Kalms are great! I took 2 more today. I have emailed Mr Summers from Bridge Centre to check if I am allowed to take them when I got to Alicante because I really need to relax so I am just waiting his response. I so hope I can. Then when I get home after the transfer I will obviously just stop taking them and rest up for a week or two until I test x
> 
> Faer - sorry your not well but its self inflicted so I won't sympathise to much hehe. I am not allowed any alcohol at all now. My acupuncturist told me T TOTAL from here on and I am sticking to it! I don't really care as long as I get my :bfp: though.
> 
> Madly and Lindsey - How are you both today and thank you so much for yesterday and the support. I know I am a whooz and I really do need to get my act together lol :hugs:

im ok worried that my lpis gonna be short again and have no chance this mth as ovd already last mth lp was 0 days so af is de in 6 days if i go by that:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope :bfp: comes soon then hon or :witch: so you can be reassured your cycle is back on track x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope af comes soon then hon so you can be reassured your cycle is back on track x

nooooo not soon prefferably at least 12 days time if she comes at all


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I hope af comes soon then hon so you can be reassured your cycle is back on track x
> 
> nooooo not soon prefferably at least 12 days time if she comes at allClick to expand...


Sorry I edited my post. Ive got a bit of a whooly head. :wacko: lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I hope af comes soon then hon so you can be reassured your cycle is back on track x
> 
> nooooo not soon prefferably at least 12 days time if she comes at allClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I edited my post. Ive got a bit of a whooly head. :wacko: lolClick to expand...

lol i have one of them every day:haha: we are looking at holidays to florida for next oct hopefully can book sumtime this year and have a babba with us when we go:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Last night when I went to bed those kalms made me feel all floppy like a rag doll and I get like waves of calm. I think I like them :blush: A LOT :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwwww yes I want that for you guys! That would be the best thing ever Linds! And you know what....IT WILL HAPPEN!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Last night when I went to bed those kalms made me feel all floppy like a rag doll and I get like waves of calm. I think I like them :blush: A LOT :haha:

llol i saw ur fb status yo sounded very calm and collected:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwwww yes I want that for you guys! That would be the best thing ever Linds! And you know what....IT WILL HAPPEN!:thumbup:

it would be or late honeymoon but be even better as we wold have our mini us with us:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It would be lovely. When are you booking it? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> It would be lovely. When are you booking it? x

not suure yet bens gonna do some designs on the side and the money from them will go towards it prob wont be booked till late summer but we gonna do it sepratly as works out cheeper flights for us and a baby will be 1600 for 3 weeks and villa roughly 900 for 3 weeks:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow. Sounds great. You've been before haven't you? Do you have family there? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow. Sounds great. You've been before haven't you? Do you have family there? x

yeh i went in 2002 with my best firned and her family loved it :cloud9: nah but i do have family that own villas lol nobody that lives there tho


----------



## MissyMooMoo

well you go girl go! book it up! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> well you go girl go! book it up! hehe

can picture us standing at cinderalla castle watchign the fireworks baby fast asleep in the pram :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds baby :blue: :thumbup:
MissyMoo baby :pink: :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly do you really see a girl for me??? Ann Owen said girl too even though we originally thought a boy. She has been right about everything so far you know. She said I would have changes in my job but not major ones and I have over the weekend a bit but not massively so and she was right about my dad...he had 2 heart attacks in october but he is ok but very ill. She has sbeen right about saying that Martyn and I weren't married but this will happen and we are getting married this summer. She was right about so many things and we believe a GIRL too this is why we have even named her Lilly Alice Sofia Smith and when we think about her sometimes I can even see her. So you see a girl too? truly? hehe

She was right saying I wouldn't get pregnant naturally and I would need the help of a doctor and it would be this year and possibly born this year too. Shes been right all along.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I def see GIRL Missymoo hon :)

So far on my prediciton thread I have predicited for 203 Ladies now some are awaiting gender scans and some will be Team :yellow: until delivery but theres so far 25 Ladies who have already had gender confirmed and out of the 25 I have 18 correct so only 7 wrong which I dont think is bad :) I tend to guess more accurately for the Ladies I know and have so far guessed all right of the Ladies who have had gender confirmation on my regular pregnancy thread so am assuming I will get you Ladies right as I spend so much time with you :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: ty madly! :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your very welcome!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

check out my siggy! hehe!!!!! love u!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blue bump for me?:cloud9: awww i wouldnt care either way will be mine:cloud9:


----------



## faerieprozac

What about me? :D It'll be a boy i'm sure. 

Ladies I had to go dentist today, he removed part of a filling and replaced it, I am so numb now :( trying to eat cup a soup and bread but it's not going well :(

Also, tmi, but I think my old friend thrush is back :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> What about me? :D It'll be a boy i'm sure.
> 
> Ladies I had to go dentist today, he removed part of a filling and replaced it, I am so numb now :( trying to eat cup a soup and bread but it's not going well :(
> 
> Also, tmi, but I think my old friend thrush is back :(

you need to get your self some balance active gel hun best thing for me i use it after using the thrush stuff its just a gell yo squueze up urself and is amazong how fats it works


----------



## faerieprozac

Is it costly? I'm so skint atm :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Is it costly? I'm so skint atm :(

its around £9 pound for a 7 day course its worth it tho:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

I am failing with my soup and bread :( Gah!!

Might leave it till the end of the month hopefully it'll be gone by then though it's not that bad today it was worse yesterday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I am failing with my soup and bread :( Gah!!
> 
> Might leave it till the end of the month hopefully it'll be gone by then though it's not that bad today it was worse yesterday

lol bless ya try it with a straw:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

meeeeeeeh :( :( lol gotta go to work soon :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> meeeeeeeh :( :( lol gotta go to work soon :(

lol i hate the dentist and hated going to work after used to pll sickys:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

i refuse to pull sickys, hehe, i didn't have one sick day last year well proud of myself. just won't be able to talk to customers :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i refuse to pull sickys, hehe, i didn't have one sick day last year well proud of myself. just won't be able to talk to customers :D

lol stick a note on your back sorry if i dribble on you:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Faerie I predict :blue: for you too :)

Am home from work damn UTI :( I feel crap and want to :cry: Work is so shite right now I want to go on Mat Leave at 29wks :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Faerie I predict :blue: for you too :)
> 
> Am home from work damn UTI :( I feel crap and want to :cry: Work is so shite right now I want to go on Mat Leave at 29wks :(

:hugs: hopoe u feel better soon hun not long to mat leave :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Linds hon :hugs:

I think its one of those days :( I went to see the union rep earlier the situation with work is getting out of hand I just need to decide what to do now :thumbup: I might have a shower a sleep and talk with David tonight when he gets home!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Linds hon :hugs:
> 
> I think its one of those days :( I went to see the union rep earlier the situation with work is getting out of hand I just need to decide what to do now :thumbup: I might have a shower a sleep and talk with David tonight when he gets home!

bless ya hun hope things get better ! Not long till u see ur lil man again:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: Madly. Yes shower, bed, sleep and speak to David. I feel sorry for you with your work which is enough to cope with and now with the uti. It SUCKS! Hope you feel better soon my lovely x


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

how are you all doing?...hope your all well...I can't handle this being down in the dump feeling I just wish I could get my BFP and be back to being happy again...its like every where I turn there is ladies pregnant I'm happy for them but I'm sad its not me you know...so what is everyone up to? we are getting snow right now so I'm out of work right now...we have around 3 inches so far suppose to get around 8 inches...:happydance: Madlyttc may I ask how you are perdicting?...I would love to see if you see anything for me to...:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger - wow thats a lot of snow! Hope you stay nice n warm. It is difficult when you see all these pregnant ladies. Now Victoria Beckham is preggars again lol!!! It will happen for us all sooner rather than later but we all just have to keep our spirits up and think positive :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

MADLYTTC said:


> Faerie I predict :blue: for you too :)


Now can you predict when? ;)

sorry everyone is feeling downish! numb feeling in my mouth has gone, thrush isn't that bad, it's a bit embarrassing and tmi but I think I may have piles aswell?? I know pregnant women get it alot but can it be an early symptom?? i've not been overly constipated at all really! not sure why it's appeared? :S it's not comfrotable! i had it a couple of years ago the once ... meh.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Faerie I predict :blue: for you too :)
> 
> 
> Now can you predict when? ;)
> 
> sorry everyone is feeling downish! numb feeling in my mouth has gone, thrush isn't that bad, it's a bit embarrassing and tmi but I think I may have piles aswell?? I know pregnant women get it alot but can it be an early symptom?? i've not been overly constipated at all really! not sure why it's appeared? :S it's not comfrotable! i had it a couple of years ago the once ... meh.Click to expand...

they can be yeh hun alough i have them just about all the time:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

meeeeeh i feel like im in the wars today thrush piles and a poorly tooth i can't drink anything too hot or too cold for at least a month and can only chew on one side of my mouth for a week :( lol 

right, going to go and play xbox with OH it's our night together but we are not BDing no way!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> meeeeeh i feel like im in the wars today thrush piles and a poorly tooth i can't drink anything too hot or too cold for at least a month and can only chew on one side of my mouth for a week :( lol
> 
> right, going to go and play xbox with OH it's our night together but we are not BDing no way!!

lol ok hun hope u feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies

Faer - Wow sorry you are in the wars, poor you :hugs:

Lindsey & Madly - :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning ladies
> 
> Faer - Wow sorry you are in the wars, poor you :hugs:
> 
> Lindsey & Madly - :hugs:

morning hun how are u today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm great ty Linds...you ok? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I'm great ty Linds...you ok? lol

anxiouse over af lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Try to relax hun. Easier said than done but......

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Try to relax hun. Easier said than done but......
> 
> :hugs:

trying to but temp has droped below coverline and im on 5dpo:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh sorry is that not good then. I am not into the temp thing sorry:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morniiiiing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh sorry is that not good then. I am not into the temp thing sorry:shrug:

t nomraly no noprmaly signals af on her way


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Faer :hi:

Ohh Lindsey thats pooh then sorry :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

relax linds, this is why i don't temp!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> relax linds, this is why i don't temp!! lol

im trying to lol just sat and planned a rogh design of bubbas room:cloud9: what do you think will move the stickers around etc when we do it and will have loads left over so gonna include them on the furniture
 



Attached Files:







rough-draft.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Lovely Nursery Linds and RELAX!

So sorry you have a dose of lots Faerie :hugs:

How are you MissyMoo?

afm well am getting an handle on the work thing and I am planning on earlier mat leave as of 26th Feb :wohoo: I have had enough...5wks earlier than planned but I think its needed :thumbup: So approx 6wks to go and bloody counting :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Madly I am great. I think you have made the right decision x


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies,

well i'm home from work again today due to snow, sleet, freezing rain...its soo bad I tried to go out this morning but decided to turn around and come back home...I was scared to death...:nope:

Lindsey that is so cute hun love it....if I lived closer to ya I could paint you a wall murral on your walls for the baby...:winkwink:

Madlyttc how are you feeling?...did you see my reply about asking what you saw for me in terms for a baby and when I might concieve?..I just have been sooo down that Gail's readings didn't come true for me..

Faerie how are you doing hun?...:hugs:

MissyMoo, thanks for your kind words yesterday...it will happen but I hope soon...I'm not getting any younger you know...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> well i'm home from work again today due to snow, sleet, freezing rain...its soo bad I tried to go out this morning but decided to turn around and come back home...I was scared to death...:nope:
> 
> Lindsey that is so cute hun love it....if I lived closer to ya I could paint you a wall murral on your walls for the baby...:winkwink:
> 
> Madlyttc how are you feeling?...did you see my reply about asking what you saw for me in terms for a baby and when I might concieve?..I just have been sooo down that Gail's readings didn't come true for me..
> 
> Faerie how are you doing hun?...:hugs:
> 
> MissyMoo, thanks for your kind words yesterday...it will happen but I hope soon...I'm not getting any younger you know...

we dnno if we will go for that or whinnie the pooh lol will be on of them i just had a lil power nap now feel even worse then i did before feel so sick and dizzy:nope: i hope the snow clears up for u soon and hope ur two little uns are feeling better?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> well i'm home from work again today due to snow, sleet, freezing rain...its soo bad I tried to go out this morning but decided to turn around and come back home...I was scared to death...:nope:
> 
> Lindsey that is so cute hun love it....if I lived closer to ya I could paint you a wall murral on your walls for the baby...:winkwink:
> 
> Madlyttc how are you feeling?...did you see my reply about asking what you saw for me in terms for a baby and when I might concieve?..I just have been sooo down that Gail's readings didn't come true for me..
> 
> Faerie how are you doing hun?...:hugs:
> 
> MissyMoo, thanks for your kind words yesterday...it will happen but I hope soon...I'm not getting any younger you know...

frogger hon sorry yes I did see your request but to slipped my mind to reply :dohh: I got that caught up in this work thing I even missed an ebay auction for baby bits for Charlie I really keenly wanted to win :wacko: 

Its funny I see both :blue: and :pink: for you and I cant seem to settle on just one alone...I have seen this for a few Ladies and I think it means either twins or two very close together iykwim as for WHEN am sorry but am no good at guessing only the genders so far am afraid :)


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> well i'm home from work again today due to snow, sleet, freezing rain...its soo bad I tried to go out this morning but decided to turn around and come back home...I was scared to death...:nope:
> 
> Lindsey that is so cute hun love it....if I lived closer to ya I could paint you a wall murral on your walls for the baby...:winkwink:
> 
> Madlyttc how are you feeling?...did you see my reply about asking what you saw for me in terms for a baby and when I might concieve?..I just have been sooo down that Gail's readings didn't come true for me..
> 
> Faerie how are you doing hun?...:hugs:
> 
> MissyMoo, thanks for your kind words yesterday...it will happen but I hope soon...I'm not getting any younger you know...
> 
> frogger hon sorry yes I did see your request but to slipped my mind to reply :dohh: I got that caught up in this work thing I even missed an ebay auction for baby bits for Charlie I really keenly wanted to win :wacko:
> 
> Its funny I see both :blue: and :pink: for you and I cant seem to settle on just one alone...I have seen this for a few Ladies and I think it means either twins or two very close together iykwim as for WHEN am sorry but am no good at guessing only the genders so far am afraid :)Click to expand...

:happydance:Madlyttc that is what the needle/thread things says for me its been so accurate for me and alot of other people...this is what it says for me...

Boy ~ Correct ~ Jacob
Boy ~ Correct ~ Darrien
Boy ~ Correct ~ Patrick
Girl ~ Correct ~ Emma
Girl/Boy ~ (twins) ~ (still waiting)

thanks for doing that for me...oh gosh I'm so hoping that I get my twins soon...the waiting is killing me...thanks hun..:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh goodness :wacko: Its funny I go on pure instinct and tend to be more correct for those ladies who I know better (I havent got one prediction wrong on my regular pregnancy support thread yet and I was TTC with these Ladies :)) I dont ask for a scan picture or any info either I just study your forum name and a quick glance at your siggy gives me a feel of `you` Of course I know you pretty well so it tends to be alot easier that said theres girls on my prediciton thread who I have never seen on the boards before some were from early 1st tri and I have gotten them correct :) My vision of :blue: is pretty strong and if I get an instant flash of :blue: I am often correct. I dont see dates or anything because I generally predict for Ladies already pregnant BUT I think given time and because of my great intuition it may be something I can do. Everyone starts somewhere right :thumbup: I also read people very well and can generaly pick up the sort of person someone is almost striaght away...sometimes this isnt so great to have as it leaves me very guarded and not often able to trust people easily :wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> well i'm home from work again today due to snow, sleet, freezing rain...its soo bad I tried to go out this morning but decided to turn around and come back home...I was scared to death...:nope:
> 
> Lindsey that is so cute hun love it....if I lived closer to ya I could paint you a wall murral on your walls for the baby...:winkwink:
> 
> Madlyttc how are you feeling?...did you see my reply about asking what you saw for me in terms for a baby and when I might concieve?..I just have been sooo down that Gail's readings didn't come true for me..
> 
> Faerie how are you doing hun?...:hugs:
> 
> MissyMoo, thanks for your kind words yesterday...it will happen but I hope soon...I'm not getting any younger you know...
> 
> we dnno if we will go for that or whinnie the pooh lol will be on of them i just had a lil power nap now feel even worse then i did before feel so sick and dizzy:nope: i hope the snow clears up for u soon and hope ur two little uns are feeling better?Click to expand...

i had winnie the pooh for my children and loved it...I hope you get to feeling better hun....Emma is still running a fever and Patrick is doing alot better today..thanks for asking...


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh goodness :wacko: Its funny I go on pure instinct and tend to be more correct for those ladies who I know better (I havent got one prediction wrong on my regular pregnancy support thread yet and I was TTC with these Ladies :)) I dont ask for a scan picture or any info either I just study your forum name and a quick glance at your siggy gives me a feel of `you` Of course I know you pretty well so it tends to be alot easier that said theres girls on my prediciton thread who I have never seen on the boards before some were from early 1st tri and I have gotten them correct :) My vision of :blue: is pretty strong and if I get an instant flash of :blue: I am often correct. I dont see dates or anything because I generally predict for Ladies already pregnant BUT I think given time and because of my great intuition it may be something I can do. Everyone starts somewhere right :thumbup: I also read people very well and can generaly pick up the sort of person someone is almost striaght away...sometimes this isnt so great to have as it leaves me very guarded and not often able to trust people easily :wacko:

thank you sooo much for this...I'm just soo happy that you seen boy/girl for me...woohoo!!!! ok now come on twin pregnancy lets get the ball a rolling...lol...:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger - I love this new girl!!! The old you seems to be back! (and I mean old as in the one we used to know!) Now stay positive frogger and lets get making babies girl!!! xxx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> frogger - I love this new girl!!! The old you seems to be back! (and I mean old as in the one we used to know!) Now stay positive frogger and lets get making babies girl!!! xxx

awww thanks hun....I'm just feeling very hopeful now....:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a pinky stain on my pantyliner:( so not fair


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Linds hon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry Linds :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> just had a pinky stain on my pantyliner:( so not fair

lindsey that could be implant bleeding of the feritlize egg:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just had a pinky stain on my pantyliner:( so not fair
> 
> lindsey that could be implant bleeding of the feritlize egg:winkwink:Click to expand...

not with this morns temp hun its right under the coverline and i think i have yet another iinfection:growlmad:


----------



## faerieprozac

Maybe todays dip is implantation? She what it's like tomorrow hunny.

I havent had much sleep as my cat stayed out till 3am (gah!! how am i going to handle a child?? lol)

I have woken up with sore boobs - I am due in 4 or 5 days. Not feeling hopeful, but hoping AF gets rid of the thrush!! It usually does!! Damn hormones. 

Work early this morning :( So cold and it's raining I just wanna stay cuddled up to OH :(

Chat later ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Maybe todays dip is implantation? She what it's like tomorrow hunny.
> 
> I havent had much sleep as my cat stayed out till 3am (gah!! how am i going to handle a child?? lol)
> 
> I have woken up with sore boobs - I am due in 4 or 5 days. Not feeling hopeful, but hoping AF gets rid of the thrush!! It usually does!! Damn hormones.
> 
> Work early this morning :( So cold and it's raining I just wanna stay cuddled up to OH :(
> 
> Chat later ladies

i didnt wanan get uop this morn neother but gota go sort my houseing out:dohh: ive got such an odd taste in my mouth only started a about 20 mins ago tastes like ruubber:shrug: cramps are still here and have a very familer smell of infection:dohh: i cant wait to get the housing malarkyt sorted then i can see the fs!. hope u have a good day hun and fxd af doesnt show for u xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning my lovely bnb buddies


----------



## babysimpson

Can I add my predictions on here please? I've ordered one from Jenny and one from Gail. Jenny says the following:

"Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes in the month of February from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and the 23rd."

If this came true it would be a lovely birthday present for my OH as his birthday is the 5th October. Currently on AF day 4 but it is so light that we managed to dtd last night. Normally we wouldn't dare think of doing it during af cos I'm normally quite heavy so could be some truth in this reading. I really hope it is.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

At home from work :sick: Feel crap only got up half hour ago :wacko: Have a bad head :sad1:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just had a pinky stain on my pantyliner:( so not fair
> 
> lindsey that could be implant bleeding of the feritlize egg:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> not with this morns temp hun its right under the coverline and i think i have yet another iinfection:growlmad:Click to expand...

lindsey if you go look on fertilityfriend charts you will see ones that show a dip below the coverline and with spotting that means the egg is implanting...


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> At home from work :sick: Feel crap only got up half hour ago :wacko: Have a bad head :sad1:

awww hun hope you get to feeling better....:hugs: go back to bed and get lots of rest


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Maybe todays dip is implantation? She what it's like tomorrow hunny.
> 
> I havent had much sleep as my cat stayed out till 3am (gah!! how am i going to handle a child?? lol)
> 
> I have woken up with sore boobs - I am due in 4 or 5 days. Not feeling hopeful, but hoping AF gets rid of the thrush!! It usually does!! Damn hormones.
> 
> Work early this morning :( So cold and it's raining I just wanna stay cuddled up to OH :(
> 
> Chat later ladies

well I hope that you don't get your AF I hope you get your bfp and hope you have a good day at work to hun...take it easy...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

well its 6:55am my time and I have to get up and get ready to head to work they have a delay in opening up today due to snow and ice so they are opening up at 9am I usually go in at 7 but like sleeping in some..:winkwink: hope you all have a wonderful day today I will post when I get home from work this afternoon...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Frogger hon :hugs:

I think its alot to do with worry and stress too :( My parents are having difficulties with there business we were with my Mum last night and David was trying to help sort some paperwork out (hes good with stuff like that!) I also raised a grievance with my boss about a colleague at work yesterday, not nice but had to be done her treated of me is out of order :thumbup: and I have my GTT next Thursday last one which will determine wether I have gestational diabetes again or not :shrug: I hate the test infact I am more worried about it than labour as it leaves me feeling really :sick: I seem to have a low tolerance of sugar and throw anything back which includes the sugar drink they give you which is pure rank. David is coming to support me this time but even that isnt helping me feel better right now :nope: Am been such a ninny but its a true fear :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> At home from work :sick: Feel crap only got up half hour ago :wacko: Have a bad head :sad1:

sorry ur feeling so bad again hun hopefully charlie will give u a rest soon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jsut got back from the job center place . FINGERS CROSSED we will be getting our first lot of money around the 15th what means we can start flat hunting and HOPEFULLY be in our own flat in march


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ohhhhhhh fxed Linds hon you get it sorted soon :thumbup:


----------



## babysimpson

Just got reading from Gail so updated predictions are:

Jenny - BFP feb boy
gail - BFP feb/mar girl then another in dec 2012 boy

OH and I would like one of each and I definitely want a boy at some point as OH is the only boy in his family and only he can carry on the family name!! OH really wants a girl first lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: to everyone

Madly - Sorry you are feeling horrid :hugs:

Lindsey - Good news about the money on 15th :hugs:


----------



## lilly100

ive just ordered a reading from gail, will let you all know what it said when i get it.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls I havent been on for such a long time... I hope you are all doing well.

Against my judgement I have just paid for a reading with Psychic Star... I just hope I dont have the disappoihntment I had after my reading from Jenny. Unfortunately she was only correct about the pregnancy I lost, and not the next pregnancy she read. God I am so nervous!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning lovelys how are you all today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi girls I havent been on for such a long time... I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Against my judgement I have just paid for a reading with Psychic Star... I just hope I dont have the disappoihntment I had after my reading from Jenny. Unfortunately she was only correct about the pregnancy I lost, and not the next pregnancy she read. God I am so nervous!

i mailed star a week ago for another readong like she told me to do as nothing came of the reading she did for me and no reply she used to mail me back straight away and now nothing:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

for all I care they can all go and fook themselves...

on another positive note :hi: morning all!! xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> for all I care they can all go and fook themselves...
> 
> on another positive note :hi: morning all!! xxxxxxx :hugs:

lol goodmorning hun how are you today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im ok hun. Just gonna have some cereal for brekkie. How are you? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im ok hun. Just gonna have some cereal for brekkie. How are you? :hugs:

im good just had my heinz beans on toast:happydance: woooop english beans:happydance: how sad eh lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Noo not at all I love Heinz Products!!!

When we lived in Spain we had an English Shop in the village and we were constantly going there for stuff we missed that they didn't do in the Spanish supermarkets. Oh it was wonderful to taste the english stuff. 

Oh and there was also 2 good English Cafes where all the English people would go and we made lots of friends in there lol. We were either eating in one for the English Brekkie or the other which was called Glorias lol, for a good old Sunday Roast! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Noo not at all I love Heinz Products!!!
> 
> When we lived in Spain we had an English Shop in the village and we were constantly going there for stuff we missed that they didn't do in the Spanish supermarkets. Oh it was wonderful to taste the english stuff.
> 
> Oh and there was also 2 good English Cafes where all the English people would go and we made lots of friends in there lol. We were either eating in one for the English Brekkie or the other which was called Glorias lol, for a good old Sunday Roast! mmmmmmmmmmm

non of them here lol but there is online shops that deliever so il have to settle with them lol:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning :)


----------



## faerieprozac

babyattempt3 said:


> Just got reading from Gail so updated predictions are:
> 
> Jenny - BFP feb boy
> gail - BFP feb/mar girl then another in dec 2012 boy
> 
> OH and I would like one of each and I definitely want a boy at some point as OH is the only boy in his family and only he can carry on the family name!! OH really wants a girl first lol

Hi, welcome!! I want one of each but I know I'm having a boy first :D


----------



## faerieprozac

lilly100 said:


> ive just ordered a reading from gail, will let you all know what it said when i get it.

Looking forward to it hun :) x


----------



## faerieprozac

CJSG1977 said:


> Hi girls I havent been on for such a long time... I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Against my judgement I have just paid for a reading with Psychic Star... I just hope I dont have the disappoihntment I had after my reading from Jenny. Unfortunately she was only correct about the pregnancy I lost, and not the next pregnancy she read. God I am so nervous!

Hi hun, PS is still my fave, she wasn't right about a pregnancy in november, but she was right about test results being positive news and a chemical in october. Theres still chance she is right if I conceive next cycle though.


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds, PS has taken about a week to reply to me in the past, she had been busy. She will get back to you though. 

Is she doing you a free reading? :S Cause of the previous one being wrong?

Also, your temp went up today!! Maybe implantation?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds, PS has taken about a week to reply to me in the past, she had been busy. She will get back to you though.
> 
> Is she doing you a free reading? :S Cause of the previous one being wrong?
> 
> Also, your temp went up today!! Maybe implantation?

not sure bt she taking a while to reply lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Faer x


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm full of life today... Gutted I have work, but then I have 3 days off for OH's birthday :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm full of life today... Gutted I have work, but then I have 3 days off for OH's birthday :D

i woke p quite fll of life too for once lol alough gtting tired now:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

How are we all this gloomy Leeds morning?

I`m off to see my Midwife at 12.30 she thinks I may be anaemic which is why am going dizzy etc makes sense with all the weight loss I suppose :dohh: So am going to give my kitchen a quick clean as its the only room in the house which hasnt had any attention this week then am going to shower and pop along to my appointment....nothing exciting!

Frogger was asking re a date for conception and I have been thinking about this! As I say I have never tried to do this before but I want you to make a note Frogger of March :shrug: Its the only thing when I think about you and twins that keep coming back to me so I wanted to say it aloud iykwim incase it does bare resembalance however PLEASE dont take this as red because I have never tried this before :thumbup:


----------



## lilly100

faerieprozac said:


> lilly100 said:
> 
> 
> ive just ordered a reading from gail, will let you all know what it said when i get it.
> 
> Looking forward to it hun :) xClick to expand...


Well i've getting a bit carried away with myself and i ordered a few off different people, i've getting them all back now and this is what they said-

jenny - BFP January - girl- (has not come true as on period now :nope: )

Aimee - BFP end of Feb start of March -girl (and one more pregnancy in the future)

Gail - BFP March - boy -everything predicted to go well, a content baby and then another pregnancy Nov 2012

I know they are all a bit of fun but it would be nice to think that there is something in them


----------



## lilly100

Has anyone else had a reading they would like to share lately?
How much do you believe in them?


----------



## faerieprozac

I haven't had a reading in a while, I had so many and only Jenny was right (predicted May, unfortunatley it was a chemical) and Psychic Star who was right and wrong really... I'm just believing myself now lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I believe in Ann Owen and Madly me! hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks MissyMoo...we will see :haha:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> How are we all this gloomy Leeds morning?
> 
> I`m off to see my Midwife at 12.30 she thinks I may be anaemic which is why am going dizzy etc makes sense with all the weight loss I suppose :dohh: So am going to give my kitchen a quick clean as its the only room in the house which hasnt had any attention this week then am going to shower and pop along to my appointment....nothing exciting!
> 
> Frogger was asking re a date for conception and I have been thinking about this! As I say I have never tried to do this before but I want you to make a note Frogger of March :shrug: Its the only thing when I think about you and twins that keep coming back to me so I wanted to say it aloud iykwim incase it does bare resembalance however PLEASE dont take this as red because I have never tried this before :thumbup:

thanks hun so much....march is right around the corner to....I'm just sooo happy that you see the twins....:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies !!!,

I'm usually on the Assisted Conception board as we will be having IVF in the very near future. I was reading through the thread and I use a lovely lady and know a few others that do as well. Her name is Linda and she is just the sweetest lady, anyway just thought I'd share her with you her website is www.spiritsnthings.com I like her because she not only does prediction but she also does very accurate readings as well!! Her prediction for me was April this year so I've got everything crossed she's right :)

Good Luck girls!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning ladies how are we all today? i feels sick lol but my own fault for drinking orange aid this early lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Crystal thats nice of you to let us know. Will have a look at her site! :hugs:

:hi: morning lovely ladies

Linds - Do not drink orange ade in morning :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thanks Crystal thats nice of you to let us know. Will have a look at her site! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: morning lovely ladies
> 
> Linds - Do not drink orange ade in morning :rofl:

but its nicee lol :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning. OH birthday today :) Got lots of housework and cooking to do, am making a curry for OH, Pizza for princess and pasta bake for guests... Lol... And cake... 

Don't feel like drinking tonight though... I feel it's too close to AF due date and if I were pregnant I wouldn't wanna ruin it! Cramping a little today, but yesterday felt so sick! Started cleaning at work using Ajax and the shelves, and I nearly threw up and everything I smelt after that made me wanna heave and I couldn't leave early cause it was only me and manager... Boooo. It was probably just the ajax though, that stuffs a killer and it was quite a confined space :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies. had worst night sleep ever last night headache decided to get worse at 1.30 and keep me awake half the night felt like sumone was smashing me over the head with a brick over and over again . temps a tad lower today bt i think lack of sleep etc it cant be counted:shrug: hope you are all well xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Lindsey hon....got a slight cod and sore throat but feel ok really.

Sorry to hear about your headache and your bad nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Sorry to hear your both under the weather Linds and Missymoo :hugs: Am pretty much jst feeling tired really :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gosh Madly 25 weeks! You will be tired me lady! Not surprising really is it! haha :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear your both under the weather Linds and Missymoo :hugs: Am pretty much jst feeling tired really :dohh:

ty hun only happens at a certain time of day for pst is say 4 days:shrug: gosh 6 days till u see ur lil mans face:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

I think its 25wks :haha: and the anaemia :( am knackered and out of breath walking the stairs but I lost so much weight its only in the last week I have gained 2lb :dohh: Heres my bump pic from last Sunday Ladies....I am back in pre-pregnancy jean infact a pair which were a little tight before I fell pregnant and are now massive I have to turn the waistband over :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







24+2wks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









24+2wks (2).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't understand...the pic on the left is when? The pic on the right is now???


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Both taken last Sunday hon :dohh: The first is just a regular bump pic and the second is me showing how big my regular jeans are ie how much weight I have lost :( My maternity pants are now wayyyyyyyyyyyy too big so I cant wear them and am back in my regular old pre preggo jeans which are now huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge too :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh how strange hmmmm well don't lose anymore weight!!!:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its down to me been anaemic hon apparently I have been for 2-3mths now and it hasnt been realised/picked up which explains lots of my symptons tbh I havent been eating THE healthiest esp over the xmas period :lol:however I have only gained 2lb at 25wks its not much and my pre-preg jeans come right up over my massive bump :dohh: I look at bit like simon cowell with them sitting not far under my boobs :rofl: even then they dont stay up :loopy: I hoped not to gain too much but damn I want to gain summat its only right isnt it the only time I am allowed to be fat I loose weight :dohh:


----------



## lilly100

just had another reading from jenny renny - BFP date Feb from the cycle im on now and a boy - i soooo hope she gets the BFP date correct


----------



## MissyMooMoo

2lb is nothing at all...your weight can fluctuate by 2.5 lbs with just the water your body retains...from one day to the next x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Exactly hon but considering I may have only gained 2lb at 25wks pregnant in comparison to my pre-pregnant weight its a little worrrying considering most woman by this stage gave gained over a stone some even more :wacko: Its an indication of how much I have lost taking away babys weight/placenta etc :loopy:


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...how has your weekend been?...

Madlyttc love the pics hun your soo cute with with baby bump...

Lindsey sorry you didn't sleep well hope your able to get a good night sleep tonight...

Missy how are you doing hun?..hope your doing well...

lilly100 Hope you get your BFP this cycle hun....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> Exactly hon but considering I may have only gained 2lb at 25wks pregnant in comparison to my pre-pregnant weight its a little worrrying considering most woman by this stage gave gained over a stone some even more :wacko: Its an indication of how much I have lost taking away babys weight/placenta etc :loopy:

Wow Madly I know. But looking on the bright side of things.....at least you have not got to worry about losing 2 stones or so when Charlie is born. He is looking out for his mummy even before he comes into the world haha :thumbup:

I know it must be worrying for you though but just to put your mind at ease I too had problems in my pregnancy with my twins. Not like the ones you have but I was so sick all the time I lost around a stone in weight in the first 4 months of pregnancy and all the way through my preganancy I never had an appetite and had to force myself to eat. After I had them I was able to fit into my normal skinny jeans 5 days after they were born and the midwife said that I was a very lucky girl lol :thumbup:

I also worried because I was carrying twins and I thought I was starving them but I tell you .... no KIDDING to eat anything for me was like trying to tell a baby not to poop its nappy....virtually impossible! :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...how has your weekend been?...
> 
> Madlyttc love the pics hun your soo cute with with baby bump...
> 
> Lindsey sorry you didn't sleep well hope your able to get a good night sleep tonight...
> 
> Missy how are you doing hun?..hope your doing well...
> 
> lilly100 Hope you get your BFP this cycle hun....

Hi Froger my lovely :hi:. I have a little bit of a sore throat and a little cold but I am warm and dry and cosy cuddling with my doggies and happy. How are you? :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...how has your weekend been?...
> 
> Madlyttc love the pics hun your soo cute with with baby bump...
> 
> Lindsey sorry you didn't sleep well hope your able to get a good night sleep tonight...
> 
> Missy how are you doing hun?..hope your doing well...
> 
> lilly100 Hope you get your BFP this cycle hun....
> 
> Hi Froger my lovely :hi:. I have a little bit of a sore throat and a little cold but I am warm and dry and cosy cuddling with my doggies and happy. How are you? :flower:Click to expand...

hope u feel better soon hun:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning!!

My PC is broke! OH decided to move the PC off the desk so he could use his vinyl decks on his birthday... and now the computer won't turn on at all!! Just about got my laptop running but not sure how long for!!

AF due today, spotted and cramping yesterday, today cramping a little, and I thought I'd come on, but when I got home and went to the toilet, it was brown and mushy... Not getting my hopes up, I'm hoping she shows soon because I want to top up on pain killers before work - and the sooner she comes the sooner she goes. She has to come today because I have my HSG a week today and I usually last about 7 days!! Eek 

How are you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - little bit of a cold and sore throat here lol. I hope that the brown mushy stuff is implantation and if its not and af comes sorry :hugs: but at least you get her and can then stop the pain with pain killers and get your appointment and I so hope you get all the luck in the world with that! :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok so just went again and this time there is blood! Woohoo! Not full flow or anything but YAY! Am going to take painkillers and have a bath ready for work :D Quite happy she came..or nearly has... lol. Don't want this thing next week, but at the same time I hope it helps and is just what I needed?

Sorry about your cold hun!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok I am fine really, its not a bad cold. I am glad you are a happy lil bunny. Funny tho that you are happy about :witch: coming hehe :rofl: but I know why hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

I've decided if I'm not pregnant in 6 months times, I'm gonna be an egg sharer - cutting the cost of IVF for us. I'm gonna ask everyone for money for my birthday in november to pay for the treaments and appointments. 

Also... I've just cut my ankle shaving and it won't stop bleeding i've gone through 6 plasters :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

If you both decide to take that option then it is always there and I wish you both such good luck....hope you ankles stops bleeding hun :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

I've got readings from Jenny and Gail but are there others that are highly recommended? I can't get any more done until I get paid at the end of the month as no money.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies 

How are we all this eve? Am just a little tired from work but other than that feeling better about most things esp work :dohh:

Thanks for your advice MissyMoo I guess I am lucky this time around regards my weight and we know Charlie is just fine because hes measuring a week ahead of my scan edd :lol: It still does worry me though I dont want a HUGE baby again :wacko: but I want him to be healthy iykwim guess hes taking everything I got in that respect though :winkwink: I think all the bugs, anaemia and sickness has def taken its toll hehehe!

Sorry to hear your feeling :sick: frogger hon :hugs:

Great news about :witch: faerie now you can relax for your examination...hoping that nature gets that little push for you :kiss:

How are you Linds hon and Missymoo?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies
> 
> How are we all this eve? Am just a little tired from work but other than that feeling better about most things esp work :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your advice MissyMoo I guess I am lucky this time around regards my weight and we know Charlie is just fine because hes measuring a week ahead of my scan edd :lol: It still does worry me though I dont want a HUGE baby again :wacko: but I want him to be healthy iykwim guess hes taking everything I got in that respect though :winkwink: I think all the bugs, anaemia and sickness has def taken its toll hehehe!
> 
> Sorry to hear your feeling :sick: frogger hon :hugs:
> 
> Great news about :witch: faerie now you can relax for your examination...hoping that nature gets that little push for you :kiss:
> 
> How are you Linds hon and Missymoo?

cramping and waiting for af to show her ugly face lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Ladies
> 
> How are we all this eve? Am just a little tired from work but other than that feeling better about most things esp work :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your advice MissyMoo I guess I am lucky this time around regards my weight and we know Charlie is just fine because hes measuring a week ahead of my scan edd :lol: It still does worry me though I dont want a HUGE baby again :wacko: but I want him to be healthy iykwim guess hes taking everything I got in that respect though :winkwink: I think all the bugs, anaemia and sickness has def taken its toll hehehe!
> 
> Sorry to hear your feeling :sick: frogger hon :hugs:
> 
> Great news about :witch: faerie now you can relax for your examination...hoping that nature gets that little push for you :kiss:
> 
> How are you Linds hon and Missymoo?
> 
> cramping and waiting for af to show her ugly face lolClick to expand...

:hugs: maybe she wont hon :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Ladies
> 
> How are we all this eve? Am just a little tired from work but other than that feeling better about most things esp work :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your advice MissyMoo I guess I am lucky this time around regards my weight and we know Charlie is just fine because hes measuring a week ahead of my scan edd :lol: It still does worry me though I dont want a HUGE baby again :wacko: but I want him to be healthy iykwim guess hes taking everything I got in that respect though :winkwink: I think all the bugs, anaemia and sickness has def taken its toll hehehe!
> 
> Sorry to hear your feeling :sick: frogger hon :hugs:
> 
> Great news about :witch: faerie now you can relax for your examination...hoping that nature gets that little push for you :kiss:
> 
> How are you Linds hon and Missymoo?
> 
> cramping and waiting for af to show her ugly face lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: maybe she wont hon :thumbup:Click to expand...

nah defo feels like her and temp is down too full on cramps yet when i go loo its just creamy cm


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Like I said maybe she wont :) dont give up till she does :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Like I said maybe she wont :) dont give up till she does :thumbup:

trying not too lol bt feels so af like


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So did my cramps hon both times with :angel: and with Charlie so dont give in :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> So did my cramps hon both times with :angel: and with Charlie so dont give in :)

gonna jump in the bath as if shes coming she normaly shows up after a bath lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I really need to get a shower :dohh: I must motivate my bum :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I really need to get a shower :dohh: I must motivate my bum :haha:

i wanst gonna get one but ben reminded me we have to be out of the house byhalf 7 tomoz morn lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I had a shower took alot of energy :haha: Am so knackered its hard to do owt after I finish work :lol:

Why you gotta be out of house for 7.30am hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well I had a shower took alot of energy :haha: Am so knackered its hard to do owt after I finish work :lol:
> 
> Why you gotta be out of house for 7.30am hon?

gota go to the job center place and get our forms checked what makes me laugh is they check it then we have to make another appointment to hand them in:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok my PMA has gone completely i'm on cycle 18 now this isn't fair 

and my kitty is self harming he's not getting attacked by things he's allergic to something hence all the scratches he's doing it himself again but i know it's not flea powder this time don't know what it is :(

i'm gonna lie in bed and feel sorry for myself


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear about your Kitty Faerie :(...sending :hugs:

Well am not too bad this morning except I have a dull headache and am a tad achy but good considering everything :dohh: The sun is shining today although its not really warm however warm enough I have opened the windows to left the fresh air in I just love the feeling :wacko:

Whats everyone doing today? Its my day off so other than running the vac around and doing school run am doing nowt else :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Kitty Faerie :(...sending :hugs:
> 
> Well am not too bad this morning except I have a dull headache and am a tad achy but good considering everything :dohh: The sun is shining today although its not really warm however warm enough I have opened the windows to left the fresh air in I just love the feeling :wacko:
> 
> Whats everyone doing today? Its my day off so other than running the vac around and doing school run am doing nowt else :thumbup:

helllloo glad your feeling a tad better boooo to the headache and aches 
ive just got back from town all paperwork done for both health insurance and job center all ben has to do is pop the forms in next week and we will get the first lot of money around 3-5 days after that:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news hon :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Great news hon :wohoo:

we do have to then fill in more forms when it comes to our opwn flat lol for kitchen and what not:dohh: and we have to get there aproval for any flat we go for


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodness sounds long and drawn out :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Goodness sounds long and drawn out :(

it is lol but alot more help then we got in the uk lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I guess then its worth the effort :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Evening all :hi: how are you feeling now? I had a horrible day yesterday with my work...had a big scare but its all sorted now and then I thought I had lost my purse but had left it in my swimming bag:dohh:

We went out in the evening cos I needed to relax and I had a glass of wine :blush:

Madly - So what did you end up doing on your day off my lovely? Have the aches gotten any better? 

Faer - Awww Kitty self harming is not good. Don't feel sorry for yourself too long and come back to being positive :hugs:

Lindsey - It sounds a bit like Spain with all the Paperwork. They do love their paperwork don't they :haha:. But yes, you're right, at least they are doing something which is more than the UK did!!! 

Well I have spots for some reason on my chin and I haven't had spots for ages now but I think it was due to the amount of stress I had yesterday. I lost some important files for a few hours but then I managed to retrieve them but during the time it took me I was having a major panic about it and couldn't stop crying and worrying. Then the purse thing happened just after and I was like :shrug::nope:. But then I found that! 

As I drove to my Acupuncture appointment after all these horrible scares I was feeling the stress draining out of my body and going into relaxation mode. By the time I got there I was well ready to be pampered and I was so relaxed I could have been in a coma. God she is good at what she does and I have no idea what she does with those pins but they make me melt away literally and relax :sleep:

I am going again on Tuesday and I can't wait. She told me to stop working so hard and make time for myself because I told her that all I do every morning when I wake up is see to everybody elses needs and put myself last. She said I need to make more time for myself and stop rushing about. She's right :cry:

But on a more positive note I have never been so happy in my life :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Missymoo :wave:

Sorry to hear about your scares yesterday :( but yeah for a nice acupuncture appointment :)

Well I didnt do owt really :dohh: just ran the vac around the house, put my feet up did the school run and well I have my feet up again now :lol: Am at work tomorrow so didnt really plan on doing anything strenous!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I don't blame you! hehe.

Once I have had my Transfer, Evelyn recommended that I have 1 weeks complete bed rest which is exactly what I intend to do. She said that Zita West recommends this and she was trained by Zita West so I am LISTENING TO HER! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah any excuse right :) Do as your told lady :thumbup: I intend to have many many lazy days when I go on Mat Leave....going to have my hands full once Charlie arrives plus I want to be well relaxed in the hope I can have a good labour....I dont want to go down the same road as I did with Oliver, not nice :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah good morning ladies feel extreamly:sick: and in pain:( managed to walk into a door frame with my shoulder yest and now my collarbone is killling me:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning my lovelies....xxxxx mwah :kiss: :hugs:

Lindsey! Stop walking into door frames. Walk through them not into them:dohh::haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning my lovelies....xxxxx mwah :kiss: :hugs:
> 
> Lindsey! Stop walking into door frames. Walk through them not into them:dohh::haha:

:haha: but i wnated to see if i was a ghosty:haha::haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Your not a ghosty hehe :rofl: you just have dys.....sorry can't spell it x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Your not a ghosty hehe :rofl: you just have dys.....sorry can't spell it x

dyspraxia lol i tell you itr not good to have that here! the esclaters are a nightmare going down to the tram stations i always go dizzy and loose my balance ohh and on the tram i fell into about 6 dif pppl yest:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: Lindsey Anne Causing a stir in Essen!!! Tut Tut

Das ist nacht gut! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :rofl: Lindsey Anne Causing a stir in Essen!!! Tut Tut
> 
> Das ist nacht gut! hehe

:haha: i cant wait till ben learns to drive i dont like the trams they hurt ya bum d think they would pad the seats a wee bit:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah they should pad them a bit lol. When is Ben taking his Lessons?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah they should pad them a bit lol. When is Ben taking his Lessons?

gawd knows lol ive given up mentioning it all lol off topic but i cant poo:growlmad: i wake up every morn due ti tummy ache when it come to it i cant go:shrug: have tried orange juice etc anyone know of how to erm unblock? lol:blush:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Apricots are good....thats what my mum has every morning and she has this trouble. x Proons too I think. Or you can get senacot x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Apricots are good....thats what my mum has every morning and she has this trouble. x Proons too I think. Or you can get senacot x

thankys will try that minus prunes yack lol


----------



## faerieprozac

If you don't like prunes, we used to get Apple and Prune juice from tesco... The apple makes it taste nice :D

Back ladies, feeling a bit beter but still low.. I just wanna be pregnant and gve OH and princess a beautiful gift and I keep failing!!

HSG on monday... :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Don't be sad Faer please. Here is a :hugs: for you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope yor all well xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ohhhhh sore throat and really bad cold...nose blocked and wanna sneeze all time and my eyes are streaming all time. The rare times I do get a cold I always seem to suffer with it in my eyes. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> ohhhhh sore throat and really bad cold...nose blocked and wanna sneeze all time and my eyes are streaming all time. The rare times I do get a cold I always seem to suffer with it in my eyes. lol

shooo mr cold leave missy's eyes alone!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think January is the time for colds lol:nope::dohh:

Do you get good English TV programmes over there Linds to keep you going throughout the day?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think January is the time for colds lol:nope::dohh:
> 
> Do you get good English TV programmes over there Linds to keep you going throughout the day?

yeh we have my sky box from home here atm and the sat dish is pointed at the british satalite so get allll the sky channels


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you still watch Jeremy Kyle hehe. I do!!! every morning. Am I sad lol :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you still watch Jeremy Kyle hehe. I do!!! every morning. Am I sad lol :blush:

nahhh not really a fan lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I hate Jeremy Kyle, it's always the same kinda people, and who would want to sort their problems out on tv? 

I'm ok today, feeling quite positive I guess. 

How are you all ladies? Linds when is AF due??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I hate Jeremy Kyle, it's always the same kinda people, and who would want to sort their problems out on tv?
> 
> I'm ok today, feeling quite positive I guess.
> 
> How are you all ladies? Linds when is AF due??

usualy arrives 16 dpo


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Jeremy Kyle makes me feel better cos I always think...things could never be as bad as that! haha :rofl:

Faer - glad you are more positive:thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'll be happy when the month is over, HSG done and out of the way. 

I spoke to OH about egg sharing and he said whatever it takes he's willing, and he said he's happily chop off both his legs for me if it meant we could have a baby :love: 

Plus at the end of the month I'm going to my hometown for my mummys birthday and 2 brothers birthdays :D My mum had her first child on her 20th birthday, and her second child 2 days after her 21st :D Lol... It's a big weekend :D It would have also been my sisters boyfriend of 19 years birthday, but sadly he died of cancer 4 years ago, so it's quite a sad weekend at the same time!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww chop off both his legs. Hes a diamond guy! :hugs:

Glad the HSG is done. What exactly does that entail? How did it go hon?

So at the end of the month it will be a lot of emotions for your family, happiness and a little sadness too :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

I meant, I'll be happy when the HSG is done!! Lol. I'm dreading it so much!! I hate pain and I hate people having to see my private parts! But I decided a long time ago that I have to be confident about it because I'll have no choice when pregnant!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I meant, I'll be happy when the HSG is done!! Lol. I'm dreading it so much!! I hate pain and I hate people having to see my private parts! But I decided a long time ago that I have to be confident about it because I'll have no choice when pregnant!

thats the same with me i hate internals full stop lol buttttttttt if its for a good reason then they can do what they want down there


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What is a HSG though?


----------



## faerieprozac

"A hysterosalpingogram, or HSG is an important test of female fertility potential. The HSG test is a radiology procedure usually done in the radiology department of a hospital or outpatient radiology facility.

* Radiographic contrast (dye) is injected into the uterine cavity through the vagina and cervix.

* The uterine cavity fills with dye and if the fallopian tubes are open, dye fills the tubes and spills into the abdominal cavity.

This determines if the fallopian tubes are open or blocked and whether a blockage is located at the junction of the tube and uterus (proximal) or whether it is at the other end of the fallopian tube (distal). These are the areas where the tube is most commonly blocked. "

"What to expect during a hysterosalpingogram

The hysterosalpingogram study only takes about 5 minutes to perform. However, the test is usually done in the radiology department of a hospital so there is additional time for the woman to register at the facility and fill out a questionnaire and answer questions regarding allergies to medication etc. The way the test is done is the following:

* The woman lies on the table on her back and brings her feet up into a "frog leg" position.

* The doctor places a speculum in the vagina and visualizes the cervix.

* Either a soft, thin catheter is placed through the cervical opening into the uterine cavity or an instrument called a tenaculum is placed on the cervix and then a narrow metal cannula is inserted through the cervical opening.

* Contrast is slowly injected through the cannula or catheter into the uterine cavity. An x-ray picture is taken as the uterine cavity is filling and then additional contrast is injected so that the tubes should fill and begin to spill into the abdominal cavity. More x-ray pictures are taken as this "fill and spill" occurs.

* When both tubes spill dye, the woman is often asked to roll to one side or the other slightly to give a slightly oblique x-ray image which can further delineate the anatomy.

* Â The procedure is now complete. The instruments are removed from the cervix and vagina.

* The woman usually remains on the table for a few minutes to recover from the cramping caused by injection of the contrast.

* The results of the test can be immediately available. The x-ray pictures can usually be reviewed with the woman several minutes after the procedure is done."

"Does having a dye test improve the chance for getting pregnant?
Pregnancy rates in several studies have been reported to be very slightly increased in the first months following a hysterosalpingogram. This could be to the flushing of the tubes opening a minor blockage or cleaning out some debris that was preventing the couple from conceiving.

Some studies suggest that using oil based contrast provides a slightly larger increase in pregnancy success rates than the use of water based contrast. However, the large majority of HSGs are done with water based contrast."


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow so have u asked if yours is oil or water based? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just pigged out on fish fingers peas and potatoe crochest yummmy in my tummy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awww Im gonna have a cup a soup and toast and then laters we are having sausage casserole!!! yay! I love food me...wish I didn't sometimes. Wanna be one of those skinny girls that seem to hate food and never eat but I just love food:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> awww Im gonna have a cup a soup and toast and then laters we are having sausage casserole!!! yay! I love food me...wish I didn't sometimes. Wanna be one of those skinny girls that seem to hate food and never eat but I just love food:nope:

ssame but love my food too much lol i used to be a skinny malinky up un til i turned 18 then i got chubby lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lifes too short Linds whats the point in starving yourself eh. me n martyn are just as in love and happy as u n ben and we both love our food like u 2 seem to do...go for it! We do! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lifes too short Linds whats the point in starving yourself eh. me n martyn are just as in love and happy as u n ben and we both love our food like u 2 seem to do...go for it! We do! :rofl:

lol ben defo loves his food:haha: ive just woken up from my 2nd nap of the day and wanna go back to sleep:sleep:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am exactly the same Linds...I am soooooo:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: and just want to stay that way lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think all the :sleep: has to do with it been January and a depressing month Ladies....everyone seems to want to hibernate :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af day today and no sign as yet just cramps from needing the loo :dohh: temps still up one point lower then yest but still up lol so we shall see what happens the next few days


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning xxx :hugs:

I hope she stays away Linds!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning xxx :hugs:
> 
> I hope she stays away Linds!!

im scarred to get hopes up lol but they are up and if she comes im gonna fall very far to the ground!:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: what are you guys doing today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: what are you guys doing today?

nothing at all lol same as every day atm nothing lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Am illegally surfing the internet at work :dohh: Well its not illegal but we are so quiet right now and have nothing to do :lol:

Linds I hopes shes slung her hook and your little man is on his way :)

Missymoo how are you hon?

Well its my 4D scan at 4pm today :wohoo: Hoping for a facial shot :rofl: Picture to come later I will post in my Journal and let you guys know so you can have a peak :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhhhhhhhh yay! Something to look forwards to!!! Wanna see Charlies face! awwww


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Missymoo me too :wohoo: I wonder wether he will have DHs piggy nose like Oliver does :rofl: Its actually quite cute and from my 20wk scan MIL reckons this baby will be more like DH than me :dohh: Oliver looks like us both to be fair I like to think he has both of our good parts :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Am illegally surfing the internet at work :dohh: Well its not illegal but we are so quiet right now and have nothing to do :lol:
> 
> Linds I hopes shes slung her hook and your little man is on his way :)
> 
> Missymoo how are you hon?
> 
> Well its my 4D scan at 4pm today :wohoo: Hoping for a facial shot :rofl: Picture to come later I will post in my Journal and let you guys know so you can have a peak :thumbup:

thanks hunni cant wait to see ur lil mans face!:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Linds....:lol: me neither :wohoo:


----------



## faerieprozac

linds I hope she stays away. 

My AF has been very quiet and low this week! Not heavy at all, and few cramps, but she's still here... I hate that it lasts for up to 7 days for me :(

Madly can't wait to see Charlie!!

We're off to OHs dads tonight, so won't be on till tomorrow eve I think. Have work today aswell :(

Hope you're all well lovelies. xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies was gonna test this morn but chickend out im officialy 1-2 days late but as my temp took a sliight dip i chickend oout lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Lindsey....Test if you are brave I have my fx for you and praying for you too hon! xx

Madly - Charlie looks so cute and he is SMILING! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning Lindsey....Test if you are brave I have my fx for you and praying for you too hon! xx
> 
> Madly - Charlie looks so cute and he is SMILING! hehe

 test tomoz if no af:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Fxed Linds hon :hugs:

MissyMoo he was laughing as well :haha: It was sort of like he knew he was been naughty by trying to hide his face :rofl: Its really bizare to think he does all this inside my tummy and I have no clue....truly amazing Ladies I can highly recommend having a 4d bonding scan this year about 26wks when you are all preggo :thumbup: because there is simply no experience like it :) We have 6 photos and a 15min dvd which is fantastic :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

please excuse my yucky stretchy but this is where i keep getting the achey pain feeling i keep worrying that its my ovarys and im just about to ov but ben thinks its myuterus what do u giys think?
 



Attached Files:







771_1776.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2









771_1777.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont think ovarys hon....I would say uterus :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I dont think ovarys hon....I would say uterus :shrug:

ty hun :hugs: im so scared to test this cycle lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Give it a few days hon...I felt like that and got so fed up of wondering it drove me mad which was why I didnt test for 8days...goodness knows how I managed it but I did :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I get that in exactly the same place but only when I ovulate from the left hand side. I know I did this cycle because I felt it big time! But I put it down to the acupuncture and causing the increased blood flow etc. Anyway I did feel the ovulation pinching and cramps on the left side for 2 days and then yesterday I got an achey pain in exactly the same place as you are showing in your pics for a few hours and it hurt to sit down or get up quickly. So I ovulated on wednesday and this was 3dpo yesterday. I have had this achey pain before which restricts me in movement but I haven't had it for about 6 months so I think this cycle is different and I may only ovulate on the left side occasionally and the right side gets more use. I also was wondering if this pain which we both seem to get comes from ovulation where the eggs grow quite big and then pop out at ovulation so therefore causing discomfort and soreness. Even though we think they are microscopic they can still cause soreness when they grow considering we have other muscles surrounding our reproductive parts that can become sore as things have to espand and squash up in there. This is what I was told at the hospital when I actually went with this pain once at 1am in the morning. We were at casualty!! I was told this and by this time the pain had gone. I was quite tired by the time I had finished spending 4 hours in casualty to be told this and Martyn was so patient and lovely but at least I had an answer to my question and eleviated my fears. 

I was also told that when things start to change in the reproductive parts (inside) and things move, expand, contract that it can also effect your bowl. Now the last bit of your bowl is actually found on the left just where you are pointing Lindsey so they also told me that during this time you can have irritation on the colons and the last bit of the colon known as the ascending colon is found on the left hand side just a little way down from the ovaries which is exactly where we have this pain/ache. All this is because your body is doing its part (reproductive things) and things need to move in accordance with this so we get wind lol, aches and constripation even. 

I don't know about you but just before AF comes I get the need to go for a massive number 2 (sorry tmi) and then once this is over AF comes everytime.

Hope this helps with the worry. I know you are. I did too! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hopefully for you, the (reproductive things) are making things change in your bowls, colons, other surrounding muscles in your body and causing this ache. This is quite normal. And I am inclined to think that you are hopefully cooking a lil bean! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hopefully for you, the (reproductive things) are making things change in your bowls, colons, other surrounding muscles in your body and causing this ache. This is quite normal. And I am inclined to think that you are hopefully cooking a lil bean! xx

for me when af is on way i get v loose runny poo sorry for the tmi this cycle im bunged up feel like im passing a big un and turns to be the tinyest lil bullets all the pains go once i manage to get a lil out:shrug: im 2 days late if i go by my 15 day lp


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow how many days late have u been in past?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow how many days late have u been in past?

at most 16


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a look at my boob lol and my right nipple has loadsa pinky white raised spots on the areola thingy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

me thinks its nap time for me lol my eyes are getting really heavy:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

Good luck linds

I have no pma today sorry ladies i'm done i'm going for my hsg tomorrow and thats it i give up i cant do this anymore


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Good luck linds
> 
> I have no pma today sorry ladies i'm done i'm going for my hsg tomorrow and thats it i give up i cant do this anymore

:hugs: come on hun dont give up its taking a long time yes but the struggle and the stress will be so worth it:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds is right. Lots of ladies in here share their stories where they have been trying for like 10 years plus even!!! and then wham! bham! it happens. I know it's a heartache and stressful but it will be worth it in the end x


----------



## faerieprozac

it's draining me i cant do it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> it's draining me i cant do it

u can hun and u have us all behind you:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

*The only way of finding the limits of the possible is by going beyond them into the impossible.*
*What seems to us as bitter trials are often blessings in disguise*​


----------



## faerieprozac

:(


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm sorry ladies i'm not great today i'm low today i'm so low. i just wanna sleep and not wake up cause when i'm asleep it's happened and everuthing is perfect


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :(

or my face quote "when the world says give up hope whispers one more try"
you cant give up hun ur hcg is a good thing i feel it it will clear any blockages and get on ur way my besty on here hedgwitch she had a hcg and not long after that fell preg with baby aggie :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

I feel like it's going to be a waste of time i prob don't have any blockages nothing else was wrong with me it's just gonna be pointless pain and more years of watching everybody else have this wonderful gift while i watch i cant do this anymore its breaking my heart i wish i didnt want it so bad


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I feel like it's going to be a waste of time i prob don't have any blockages nothing else was wrong with me it's just gonna be pointless pain and more years of watching everybody else have this wonderful gift while i watch i cant do this anymore its breaking my heart i wish i didnt want it so bad

you wont be waiting that long hun from what ive read most ppl fall the cycle after the hsg:hugs: were full of pma the other day whers it gone?!


----------



## faerieprozac

but theres also a lot of people who claim the hsg didn't lead to pregnancy :( thats what i'm feeling


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Faerie hon Linds is right giving up now is quite possibly the worst thing you can do :hugs: THE only thing I never did was ever ever ever give up....think positive thoughts you need to do this and deep down I know you know whatever the outcome its something you need to get through. The test isnt all that bad but could just be the thing to help. I said after :angel: in July if I wasnt preggo by the end of 2010 I would pay privately for the test again because I truly believed it cleared the path for Oliver in 2004. Hon I know its so very hard but please have faith!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

3 days late tested and bfn so im thru cant do it anymore i give up


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies

:hugs: Linds don't give up

:hugs: Faer you too....

You can't leave me :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning ladies
> 
> :hugs: Linds don't give up
> 
> :hugs: Faer you too....
> 
> You can't leave me :cry:

i cant take it anymore i really did get my hopes up but all for nothing ben thinks ov wasnt when ff says it was and that it was where i had the dip at 6dpo as all temps stay hight ish there:shrug: dunno just cant take the stress of it anymore and no idea when il get to see the fs as insurance hasnt come thru yet


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope your insurance comes through soon and you see the fs I really do but until then you really musn't give up hon! You were only saying this to faer yesterday...remember the words you sent her. You need to keep positive!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope your insurance comes through soon and you see the fs I really do but until then you really musn't give up hon! You were only saying this to faer yesterday...remember the words you sent her. You need to keep positive!!! :hugs:

just wish i could be one of them ladies that can get preg at the drop of a hat:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

me too hon but we can't. But when we do it will be more special for us xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> me too hon but we can't. But when we do it will be more special for us xx

:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok ladies. Got to the hospital and was informed it wasn't a HSG today I had been miss informed, today was a general internal scan that they do before a HSG. 

I am no longer having a hsg, i'm having a laparoscopy (i think) and have to be put under general anesthesia. On the scan there is something that could be a Poylp, so the laparoscopy is to check it out and i think then they do another thing she said... a hyster something! I'm terrible at names. Its in my little booklet though, if it is a Poylp it can be removed and apparently is a very common thing but can lead to infertility as it stops a fertilised egg from implanting. 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/uterinepolyp.htm << explains it on there. i just have to wait for my appointment to be booked now.


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> me too hon but we can't. But when we do it will be more special for us xx
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

Hunny, remember what ya said to me! We can't give up!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ok ladies. Got to the hospital and was informed it wasn't a HSG today I had been miss informed, today was a general internal scan that they do before a HSG.
> 
> I am no longer having a hsg, i'm having a laparoscopy (i think) and have to be put under general anesthesia. On the scan there is something that could be a Poylp, so the laparoscopy is to check it out and i think then they do another thing she said... a hyster something! I'm terrible at names. Its in my little booklet though, if it is a Poylp it can be removed and apparently is a very common thing but can lead to infertility as it stops a fertilised egg from implanting.
> 
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/uterinepolyp.htm << explains it on there. i just have to wait for my appointment to be booked now.

at least you have some kind of awnsers on the way and hopefully will get u ur forever baby:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeeeah. Nurse lady said it'll be a couple of weeks until I get my letter with my appointment! I hope its sooner, I hate waiting, wanna get it done now, out of the way so we can't start over and have a better chance. 

Please smile hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Wonderful news....well you know what I mean cos at least you know you have this now that is causing things and it will be sorted:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I bet you something really weird will happen to us 3!!! Lindsey you will get your insurance money through soon and get your fs appointment and I bet they give you clomid or something or get to the bottom of things for you and I bet Faer that your appointment is gonna be in next few weeks and then they will sort you out with your polyp and then I will be sorted out in Spain with my transfer and WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHALLLA!!!!:baby::baby::baby: Three little beans all cooking at once and we can then become Bump Buddies!!! :thumbup::flower: I can see it now 3 little :bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance:

We will all be preggars by the spring with the daffodils and bluebells! I have a feeling:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

I hope so hun, I really do! 

We deserve it! Froggers too!! 

I hate waiting! Now!!! lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i hope so hun been crying my eyes out this morn feel broken and useless:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

Evening my loves!

I have my PMA back :D Its cd8, am gonna BD so much this week :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Evening my loves!
> 
> I have my PMA back :D Its cd8, am gonna BD so much this week :D

care to passsometome?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Evening my loves!
> 
> I have my PMA back :D Its cd8, am gonna BD so much this week :D

:happydance::happydance: YOU GO GIRL!!! hehe :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies! Finally got to BD last night after not being able to for like, nearly 3 weeks!! 

Think I ovulate around friday/sat... but I#m staying at my mums... EEk... 

Am off to work, but will be about later, hope you all have lovely days!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Morning ladies! Finally got to BD last night after not being able to for like, nearly 3 weeks!!
> 
> Think I ovulate around friday/sat... but I#m staying at my mums... EEk...
> 
> Am off to work, but will be about later, hope you all have lovely days!

eeek just be quiet:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies well 20 dpo and temp has gone back up:shrug: have tons of creamy cm its like a tap dripping down there and my ibs has kicked in this morn bt at least imable to go loo with that lol boobs are seriously sore and i am really confsed as to what the hello kittyis going on!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh that is confusing...but positive really...cm is a sign and so are the boobies maybe test again in a few days. Remember madly didn't get a pos for weeks!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh that is confusing...but positive really...cm is a sign and so are the boobies maybe test again in a few days. Remember madly didn't get a pos for weeks!:thumbup:

i cant remember if she had faint positives tho:shrug: the test i did 18dpo was neg as neg could be


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think maybe you got your ov wrong though like Ben said


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think maybe you got your ov wrong though like Ben said

yeh but even if we have and ov was day 25 af is due tomoz with no sign what so ever


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hmmmm sorry I dunno :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

lindsey, Your symptoms sound good and sometimes it can take longer for the levels to rise in the beginning but once they get going there is no stopping them. Like the others have said and what my doc kept telling me when I was getting faint positives is to try every 2-3 days until you either get a strong positive or af.

Hope its the first one xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Evening!!

Linds its sounds promising, but don't get your hopes up incase it's just af being evil again. I have my fingers crossed for you though hunny!!

I am so tired today... wanted to get home from work with enough time to BD as we won't be able to tonight but alas, no time!! So OH better be prepared for lots tomorrow and friday :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Evening!!
> 
> Linds its sounds promising, but don't get your hopes up incase it's just af being evil again. I have my fingers crossed for you though hunny!!
> 
> I am so tired today... wanted to get home from work with enough time to BD as we won't be able to tonight but alas, no time!! So OH better be prepared for lots tomorrow and friday :D

thanks hunny im not sure what the hells going on lol just know im late and creamy as hell lol alough it seems to of dried up atm probb fromfiddling to much:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Still sounds really good Linds hon and my :bfp: wasnt clear until 20dpo :thumbup: I got what I thought was a faint tbh it was only to my eye because it really was very very faint from something like 8dpo :dohh: If I wasnt scrutinising the damn stick I would have missed the faint line for sure it could hardly be seen and DH def said `nope` 

Goodluck this weekend faerie fxed you sneak a sneaky :sex: in :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Still sounds really good Linds hon and my :bfp: wasnt clear until 20dpo :thumbup: I got what I thought was a faint tbh it was only to my eye because it really was very very faint from something like 8dpo :dohh: If I wasnt scrutinising the damn stick I would have missed the faint line for sure it could hardly be seen and DH def said `nope`
> 
> Goodluck this weekend faerie fxed you sneak a sneaky :sex: in :)

ty hun wouldnt i of at least had a line at 18 dpo tho?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Maybe not hon its not impossible...I didnt even get a sniff of a line with Oliver until 22dpo :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Maybe not hon its not impossible...I didnt even get a sniff of a line with Oliver until 22dpo :wacko:

thank you if af isnt here friday will buy another test


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Will keep everything crossed although perhaps not my legs because it kills my poor battered pelvis :rofl: hon I really hope this is it for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Will keep everything crossed although perhaps not my legs because it kills my poor battered pelvis :rofl: hon I really hope this is it for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

me too alough i highly doubtfull it will be after the bfn at 18dpo:shrug: ben jjst told me i need a hobby to stop me toching myself down there all the time lol and hes gonna buy me mittens to stop me:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl:

i was fasinated by it today lol never felt it so creamy in my life:blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO :rofl: Wait will you get pregnant hon (or maybe you are!) it comes with some of the creamiest :blush: you have EVER seen in your entire life :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> LMAO :rofl: Wait will you get pregnant hon (or maybe you are!) it comes with some of the creamiest :blush: you have EVER seen in your entire life :haha:

thats what this is like seriously creamy its like a tap full of hand lotion leaking from my cervix:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah sounds very familiar :rofl: Perfectly normal I had it also with Oliver too and unfortunately for some of us ladies its present although pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh yeah sounds very familiar :rofl: Perfectly normal I had it also with Oliver too and unfortunately for some of us ladies its present although pregnancy :wacko:

ive never had it before:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

fxed its bloody good for you then :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> fxed its bloody good for you then :winkwink:

ty hun i hope it is too alough scared of gettin hopes up lol havent got a hairy chin this mth neohter:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmm :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have my fx for you too Linds xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ff has now given me a dotted crosshair isntead of the solid one all because my lpis so long my temps still up and im still driping like a tap dont feel preg tho and dont feel like af i coming any time soon:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

When your cycle played up before, how many DPO were you? Since moving to Germany maybe something in your diet has affected it?? 

I really hope this is it for you hun, do you think you'll test again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> When your cycle played up before, how many DPO were you? Since moving to Germany maybe something in your diet has affected it??
> 
> I really hope this is it for you hun, do you think you'll test again?

 i norm only get to 16 dpo maximum nah im eating the same stuff here lol im a fussy eater tonight its fish fingers peas and tatty crocets:haha: gonna buy another test if no sign of af tomoz


----------



## WhisperOfHope

off out to hand in this stupid paper work fingers crossed thats it now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck hon :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good luck two times for both things LInds hon x


----------



## faerieprozac

fingers crossed :)

I had lots of cm today.. CD11, think I'm gonna ov between today and tomorrow! Have had kinda OV pains aswell. Gonna pounce on OH tonight. I know I probably won't get pregnant until this thing is sorted out, but it won't hurt to try and i'm going to take my Vit C tablets to make sure my egg can at least TRY to implant!! I hope I get my appointment soon, I hate waiting! 

How are you all today?


----------



## babysimpson

Good luck Lindsey. 

I'm jsut feeling super emothional which a day before af I tend to be but this is beyond emotional. Was sobbing from 10 until 1 last night in bed and came on here to find i've upset another lady because i jokingly said she may be expecting twins. I totally freaked her out. Her comment was that she had a scan and was glad there was only one and "she" had me freaked out yesterday. I'm upset because I was referred to as "she" and annoyed with myself.

I know this is probably all in my head. I am an emotional person but one thing I notice is that as soon as I conceive I get super emotional and cry at everything. This has happened to all other pregnancies I have. I worried that I'm just seeing this as a symptom but I can't find any other reason for my outburst. I'm not due af until the 10th feb so it can't be that as normally I only get emotional the day before af comes. Damn these hormones. I feel such a horrible person right now. The first time I was pregnant I got so upset and someone on another baby forum that I told them to F Off and leave me alone and pick on someone else. That person was a mod so I got banned from the forum (my own fault). It was all over a silly post that a teenage girl made up. I read her whole thread and nothing added up. Her dates were all wrong. People were discussing it in a chat and I agreed that it didn't seem right. The mod came on and seen my comment and laid into me about not being supportive. It was all my own fault but I'm now worried that I'm going to be banned from here.


----------



## faerieprozac

Sorry you're feeling like that babysimpson and I'm so sorry for all your losses! People can be horrible sometimes but I don't think anyone means to be, when they are TTC emotions just get out of control!

I get awfully emotional around AF, thats how I know it's not my month lol


----------



## babysimpson

Normally it doesn't bother me at all and af is 2 weeks away so I'm confused as to why i'm feeling this bad so suddenly. I was fine yesterday until I got hime then I just broke down. I'm just being stupid as usual.


----------



## faerieprozac

You're not being stupid :) TTC is an emotional journey! It's understandable.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes babysimpson you are allowed to feel these emotions and that was not fair that you got banned from the other site. I don't think that will happen in here. :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hey Missy how you doing today?

I'm going to buy my kitty some piriton today, I know it's for humans but my vet friend (well my friends mum who is a vet) recommended it and i've researched it and it's completely fine to give to cats, I do hope it stops him from scratching, my poor little cat, he's all scabby :( I love him so much


----------



## babysimpson

Faerie - I've heard of quite a few cat owners being advised to use that. There is medication that can be got on prescription from vets but its expensive and piriton does exactly the same thing for a lot less. Hope your kitty gets better soon.

MissyMoo - I fully understand the reasons for being banned from the other site as it was because I used foul language against a mod. They did eventually find out that the girl was a fake but that was after I got banned and many others got warnings for conduct. I didn't like the forum as you had to be in the coll gang to get any help or advice. Otherwise, your questions were ignored.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - I am good ty just been hoovering and cleaning. Awww Puriton for you kitty hehe. I hope it works hun!:thumbup:. I am all hot now after hoovering the whole of upstairs. hehe

baby - That site sounds pooh anyway...you're much better off here with us! Stick with us ladies. We'll look after you. We share emotions of all kinds, whether good or bad and if we get down we are all here for one another. Sometimes we use the odd faul language when we get :witch: or when we are still not with a baby after months of trying but hey ho! Naaa stick with us and fook the other site haha. :thumbup:

Right I'm gonna have a nice cup of Hot Chocolate :coffee: and sit and explore the net on my favourite surrogatefinder again looking for a Surrogate Mother again just incase my journey to Alicante goes pear shaped and I get a :bfn:. I have to have a back up plan. Call me mad but I have so far found like 20 ladies that are absolutely lovely, lovely, lovely ladies and they are willing to be a surrogate and they just want expenses. :shrug: 

Call me nuts but I need a safety net and this makes me feel kinda comforted in the fact that if 3 goes of Donor Egg IVF fail then I know my womb is sh..te and I have to use another ladies womb.....just borrow it for 9 months :blush:

But it will be all worth it. I am not saying I am negative about my treatment in Spain...I am just keeping my options open and reasurring my mind that IT CANNOT GIVE IN! And reasurring my heart that it has to keep beating and not be BROKEN ifffffffff we fail.

One way or another we will get our :baby:


----------



## babysimpson

I think that is a great idea Missy - at least you have an open mind and all that counts at the end of it all is having your baby.

With regards to site, a lot of people left because it was getting ridiculous. Arguments were breaking out everywhere.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? i have cramps that feel similar to af:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hiya Linds....good here I feel so sleepy...just wanna sleep zzzzzzzzz

It could still be implantation x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> hiya Linds....good here I feel so sleepy...just wanna sleep zzzzzzzzz
> 
> It could still be implantation x

can u have it this late on? just been loo and the creamy has turned more eggwhite but still creamy:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You can get cramping all way through x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You can get cramping all way through x

shall see what af does tomoz :shrug::wacko: my body loves doing this to me


----------



## babysimpson

Lindsey I had cramping with all mine the whole time. You're not out yet


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No your not out until the :witch: lady sings xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No your def not out Linds hon cause am sat here and I have the worst damn cramps just like :witch: right now :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my temp has shot up even hight this morn cd 40:shrug: ben thinks ive ovd in the last few days and i am confused and fed up! ive never had so much creamy cm ever!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you do any :sex: in last few days?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did you do any :sex: in last few days?

nope lol we havent since cd 20 as thought i was getting back my infection:dohh: but as ive just said to ben ff wouldof moved my ov day and coverline surely by now even with a dotted crosshair its still on day 18


----------



## faerieprozac

Confusing!!

I do really hope this will end up as a bfp for you though hun 

Morning everyone! My ear is funny today, feels really blocked but it isn't?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Confusing!!
> 
> I do really hope this will end up as a bfp for you though hun
> 
> Morning everyone! My ear is funny today, feels really blocked but it isn't?

yup i give up well and truely give up.

could you have some water in it?


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls, hope you are all well. 

My hyper sensitive emotions continued last night and it's driving me crazy. PH gave me loads of cuddles when he got home as he could tell when he called me that I was still emotional. He was going to spend the night cuddling on the sofa but I had my Zumba class to go to. Really struggled with it and had to fight to keep my food down.


----------



## faerieprozac

Do you enjoy Zumba? I've heard so much about it! 

I could never stick to excercise or diet :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok ive just played around with my chart the 1st one is with my ewcm and water y i had day 18 the second is with them off what one do u ladies think is more plauseable i am going nuts here
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-2.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 6









Untitled-1.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babysimpson

faerieprozac said:


> Do you enjoy Zumba? I've heard so much about it!
> 
> I could never stick to excercise or diet :S

I love it. It doesn't feel like exercise like many of the aerobic classes do. I think it's all down to the music. Once it starts you just feel you have to move. The good thing about is that it doesn't matter if you dont do exactly what the instructor is doing, so long as you're moving and keeping heart rate up, you can add your own twist.


----------



## babysimpson

Sorry can't help you there Lindsey as I have no idea how charting works and never tried it myself.


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds, I'd say the first one because it coincides with watery/eggwhite cm. The second one is pluasable, but the cm doesn't match up! I'm not very good at temping mind so...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds, I'd say the first one because it coincides with watery/eggwhite cm. The second one is pluasable, but the cm doesn't match up! I'm not very good at temping mind so...

i give up lol cant take this every cycle bens now saying he thinks iv was the past few days as they are so high:shrug:


----------



## Ribbon

Hi lindseyanne,

I've been charting with FF for 5 cycles. I don't always agree with when it says I Ov'd!

I agree with faerieprozac. Go with the earlier ov as due to ewcm.

How long are your cycles normally? When do you normally ov or experience eggwhite cm? If your cycles are normally shorter, could you be pg? Temps usually stay high if pg or if ill. But if ill, you'd still get af regardless!

I'm doing my last month of charting this month. Then going to put the thermometor away and see what happens as i'm fed up of all the checking and not getting pg!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ribbon said:


> Hi lindseyanne,
> 
> I've been charting with FF for 5 cycles. I don't always agree with when it says I Ov'd!
> 
> I agree with faerieprozac. Go with the earlier ov as due to ewcm.
> 
> How long are your cycles normally? When do you normally ov or experience eggwhite cm? If your cycles are normally shorter, could you be pg? Temps usually stay high if pg or if ill. But if ill, you'd still get af regardless!
> 
> I'm doing my last month of charting this month. Then going to put the thermometor away and see what happens as i'm fed up of all the checking and not getting pg!

my cycles are very irrgualr but never been late once ove has been confirmed some of my tmeps from after the "6dpo" were adjusted as ive had to get up early a few times but even with that af shoulc be here by now


----------



## Ribbon

It's very strange! Hope you get an answer (fingers crossed it's a BFP) soon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: I ladies...:hugs: to you all!

Lindsey - Could you maybe look around in Germany and see if you can find an acupuncturist as they say that they can help with irregular periods. Evelyn, the lady that does my acupuncture says that she has treated many ladies with irregular periods and after a few months they start to regulate. Not only does it regulate your periods but also your hormones. In fact it regulates your hormones first which is what regulates your periods and eventually making them a nice 29 days. She told me she has treated many ladies for this and eventually after a few months they are back on track. 

Also she was trained and affiliated by Zita West and they believe that PMT/PMS is something that is NOT NORMAL, so any cramping, mood swings, tender boobies etc are something that suggests there to be a problem. Well I had all these things last period, I saw her day 3 of my last period for my 1st appointment and have had 3 treatments and now 4 days I am due :witch:. So far no cramps, no tender boobies and no mood swings/emotion. I am very shocked actually that it has happened so quick. Also she has stated that my period will last longer; for 5 days, compared to just 2 or 3 days it was. So I will see! She used Moxo on me which is a chinese ragwurt herb, burnt on a ginger leave on my stomach which burns slowly and feels warm and beautiful and the smell makes you relax. I read about it on internet and it is indeed believed to have properties that heal and bring blood to the worm and added energy and if used in combination with needles/acupuncture it is said to be the best thing for fertility. My FSH was, as you know a MASSIVE 44.1 last time I had it checked, which she put down to stress and abnormal cycle (it was the time we flew to Edinburgh and I was shitting myself! lmao) and she thinks this contributed to my massive level of FSH. This time she wants me to get my FSH tested and swears that it will be a normal level of say 7 or 8....WE SHALL SEE!!!

You don't need to go every week, you could just go every 3 weeks or every month and I am sure you will find they settle down. All this basal body temperature thing must be driving you absolutely crazy and is putting so much pressure and worry on your shoulders. I have had a look at your charts and to be honest I don't understand because I have never been a bit fan of this method. I have heard ladies say that it is brilliant whereas the other percentage of ladies try it and it just makes things worse and they give up out of sheer frustration a and confusion.

If you have acupuncture you would also be treated for anxiety which is a contributing factor to fertility. At the moment Evelyn is treating me for underlying anxiety and fertility combined. Might be something to think of rather than put yourself through all this stress every month when you should be relaxing. 

By the way, Evelyn is German and if you like when I go on Tuesday I will ask her if she can recommend any good Acupuncturists in Essen for you. If you can gather up a few Euros it could be just what you need whilst you wait for your insurance money to come through. I know you want to go and see the fertility specialist but in the meantime this could be something to look into and will take your mind of things.

Its a very relaxing treatment and since I have been having it it has done wonders for my mind and I have become much calmer and not as scared of the unknown as I used to be.

Let me know if you want me to ask her for you on Tuesday....as I said she is from Germany xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: I ladies...:hugs: to you all!
> 
> Lindsey - Could you maybe look around in Germany and see if you can find an acupuncturist as they say that they can help with irregular periods. Evelyn, the lady that does my acupuncture says that she has treated many ladies with irregular periods and after a few months they start to regulate. Not only does it regulate your periods but also your hormones. In fact it regulates your hormones first which is what regulates your periods and eventually making them a nice 29 days. She told me she has treated many ladies for this and eventually after a few months they are back on track.
> 
> Also she was trained and affiliated by Zita West and they believe that PMT/PMS is something that is NOT NORMAL, so any cramping, mood swings, tender boobies etc are something that suggests there to be a problem. Well I had all these things last period, I saw her day 3 of my last period for my 1st appointment and have had 3 treatments and now 4 days I am due :witch:. So far no cramps, no tender boobies and no mood swings/emotion. I am very shocked actually that it has happened so quick. Also she has stated that my period will last longer; for 5 days, compared to just 2 or 3 days it was. So I will see! She used Moxo on me which is a chinese ragwurt herb, burnt on a ginger leave on my stomach which burns slowly and feels warm and beautiful and the smell makes you relax. I read about it on internet and it is indeed believed to have properties that heal and bring blood to the worm and added energy and if used in combination with needles/acupuncture it is said to be the best thing for fertility. My FSH was, as you know a MASSIVE 44.1 last time I had it checked, which she put down to stress and abnormal cycle (it was the time we flew to Edinburgh and I was shitting myself! lmao) and she thinks this contributed to my massive level of FSH. This time she wants me to get my FSH tested and swears that it will be a normal level of say 7 or 8....WE SHALL SEE!!!
> 
> You don't need to go every week, you could just go every 3 weeks or every month and I am sure you will find they settle down. All this basal body temperature thing must be driving you absolutely crazy and is putting so much pressure and worry on your shoulders. I have had a look at your charts and to be honest I don't understand because I have never been a bit fan of this method. I have heard ladies say that it is brilliant whereas the other percentage of ladies try it and it just makes things worse and they give up out of sheer frustration a and confusion.
> 
> If you have acupuncture you would also be treated for anxiety which is a contributing factor to fertility. At the moment Evelyn is treating me for underlying anxiety and fertility combined. Might be something to think of rather than put yourself through all this stress every month when you should be relaxing.
> 
> By the way, Evelyn is German and if you like when I go on Tuesday I will ask her if she can recommend any good Acupuncturists in Essen for you. If you can gather up a few Euros it could be just what you need whilst you wait for your insurance money to come through. I know you want to go and see the fertility specialist but in the meantime this could be something to look into and will take your mind of things.
> 
> Its a very relaxing treatment and since I have been having it it has done wonders for my mind and I have become much calmer and not as scared of the unknown as I used to be.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to ask her for you on Tuesday....as I said she is from Germany xx

yes please hun im petraifedof needles mind ulol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Not a problem at all. I will ask her on tuesday. I think that you will feel you are doing something positive whilst you are awaiting the insurance money and going to fs appt. Also it will make you relax which is really important. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Not a problem at all. I will ask her on tuesday. I think that you will feel you are doing something positive whilst you are awaiting the insurance money and going to fs appt. Also it will make you relax which is really important. xx

does it hurt?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

If you are scared of needled you will be a bit nervous. I am not so it is easier for me. When she put the needles in my abdomen and pelvic regions and then she does some in my legs and feet, but just the one leg and foot as she alternates it each week. Well I thought it would hurt but I SWEAR to you that you can hardly really even feel anything. You feel a slight tingle as the needle is inserted but really they are so fine that its amazing they are in there. I look down at my stomach and find it amazing as I have little needled in me and don't even HURT!!! They are so fine you just feel a slight tingle on insertion and then nothing...JUST MAKE YOU FEEL SLEEPY AND RELAXED! Its lovely....TRUST ME! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> If you are scared of needled you will be a bit nervous. I am not so it is easier for me. When she put the needles in my abdomen and pelvic regions and then she does some in my legs and feet, but just the one leg and foot as she alternates it each week. Well I thought it would hurt but I SWEAR to you that you can hardly really even feel anything. You feel a slight tingle as the needle is inserted but really they are so fine that its amazing they are in there. I look down at my stomach and find it amazing as I have little needled in me and don't even HURT!!! They are so fine you just feel a slight tingle on insertion and then nothing...JUST MAKE YOU FEEL SLEEPY AND RELAXED! Its lovely....TRUST ME! xxx

imay look into it then if i can muster the courage lol


----------



## babysimpson

I've had acupuncture done before and like missy says you don't notice the needles at all. A slight tingle when they are inserted and then you feel a nice warm sensation which is so relaxing.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I really look forwards to my hour with Evelyn and I feel I am doing something positive and it is my little bit of pampering time that I cherish. I really believe in her and what she is doing. After I have had it I feel like a different person. Feel a massive sense of wellbeing and very positive. I will be having it all the way through my pregnancy too:thumbup: cos it helps with the cramps you get when pregnant and can help labour and make it easier on the body and at my age I really am worried about all that. Keep thinking I am gonna die lol. :dohh: Keep thinking something really stupid and you will think I am mad. I keep thinking and worrying that we are going against nature by getting donor egg and that if god had not intended me to fall pregnant naturally than maybe there is a reason and maybe that reason is because my body cannot physically cope and I might die. :cry: Whenever I think this I send the thought away and tell myself off. Am I being stupid?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But I am a great believer in fate and what happens naturally etc but also a great believer is modern medicine and what they can do these days....I get confused....just ignore me....ahhhhh god ...now you all KNOW I AM MAD hahaa


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I really look forwards to my hour with Evelyn and I feel I am doing something positive and it is my little bit of pampering time that I cherish. I really believe in her and what she is doing. After I have had it I feel like a different person. Feel a massive sense of wellbeing and very positive. I will be having it all the way through my pregnancy too:thumbup: cos it helps with the cramps you get when pregnant and can help labour and make it easier on the body and at my age I really am worried about all that. Keep thinking I am gonna die lol. :dohh: Keep thinking something really stupid and you will think I am mad. I keep thinking and worrying that we are going against nature by getting donor egg and that if god had not intended me to fall pregnant naturally than maybe there is a reason and maybe that reason is because my body cannot physically cope and I might die. :cry: Whenever I think this I send the thought away and tell myself off. Am I being stupid?

dont be silly hun ur not gonna die :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I do worry about the most silly things:blush: and then when good comes of it I look back and think....now why was I so worried...that wasn't so bad.

I do it all the time...I am a nightmare...SUCH HIGH MAINTENANCE Martyn says :haha:


----------



## babysimpson

Missy, I had a car boot door slammed on my head (supposedly accidentally), was in pain for over 8 months. NHs no idea what was wrong and had me on morphine etc. Went to a registered osteopath who used accupuncture and he cured me in a one hour session when the NHS could sort it in 8 months!! That's how much I believe in it all and I would recommend it to anybody.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I do worry about the most silly things:blush: and then when good comes of it I look back and think....now why was I so worried...that wasn't so bad.
> 
> I do it all the time...I am a nightmare...SUCH HIGH MAINTENANCE Martyn says :haha:

im exactly the samelol ben gets annoyed with me lol like now i have a lilwhite spot on my eyelid what keeps making me feel like my eye is twitching/throbbing nobody can see it but i can feel it and on panic mode lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Bloomin ekk babyS thats amazing!!! Yes I believe in them too. Evelyn is also a very calm person and she immediately makes me feel calm. Its a combination of everything, Evelyn, the room (which is all warm and quite and really nice and pleasant in white and cream decor) and of course the acupuncture and the moxo which she uses....(I love the smell of it, its really relaxing). All these things make me feel relaxed and change my mood. Whatever mood I am in when I go there I am always guaranteed to come out of there in a calmer mood and its just BRILLIANT! 

Wow that is an amazing story about the car boot...GOD THAT MUST OF HURT YOU!!! But so brilliant that acupuncture worked in just 1 hour when NHS couldn't cure you in 8 months. NHS is good for many things but for some alternative therapy is definately the way to go!!:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey its a Milia. Google it. It is a pearly white thing that is tiny and white. I had some on my cheeks and had them removed by a dermatolotist last year. She used a think surgical suringe type needle to remove them. They are when the pore gets blocked and causes this white pearly like Milia. You can remove them yourself but they are difficult and can become infected. YOu can go to your local beauty therapist and they will remove it for you with this syringe I told you about. Google Milia and let me know if you think this is it. Stop worrying about it! lol:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It is spelt Milia

Pronounced Meelia...

In German I have no idea what they might call this.... probably Milia lol

Martyn has one under his eye lid ....has had it for years since ive been with him. I keep on saying to go and get it removed and told him its a milia but hes a MAN...hahaha. hence no visit to skin therapist haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey its a Milia. Google it. It is a pearly white thing that is tiny and white. I had some on my cheeks and had them removed by a dermatolotist last year. She used a think surgical suringe type needle to remove them. They are when the pore gets blocked and causes this white pearly like Milia. You can remove them yourself but they are difficult and can become infected. YOu can go to your local beauty therapist and they will remove it for you with this syringe I told you about. Google Milia and let me know if you think this is it. Stop worrying about it! lol:thumbup:

lolu star! its been bugging me for weeks only found the spot today but have had a throbbing /twitching feeling ona nd off for weeks


----------



## MissyMooMoo

God I am post mad today....but just wanted to say that when they removed these milias its so funny and weird.

She showed me the ones she had removed and they are like tiny hard pearly white balls. Very hard. They grossed me out! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey its a Milia. Google it. It is a pearly white thing that is tiny and white. I had some on my cheeks and had them removed by a dermatolotist last year. She used a think surgical suringe type needle to remove them. They are when the pore gets blocked and causes this white pearly like Milia. You can remove them yourself but they are difficult and can become infected. YOu can go to your local beauty therapist and they will remove it for you with this syringe I told you about. Google Milia and let me know if you think this is it. Stop worrying about it! lol:thumbup:
> 
> lolu star! its been bugging me for weeks only found the spot today but have had a throbbing /twitching feeling ona nd off for weeksClick to expand...

Did you google it? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey its a Milia. Google it. It is a pearly white thing that is tiny and white. I had some on my cheeks and had them removed by a dermatolotist last year. She used a think surgical suringe type needle to remove them. They are when the pore gets blocked and causes this white pearly like Milia. You can remove them yourself but they are difficult and can become infected. YOu can go to your local beauty therapist and they will remove it for you with this syringe I told you about. Google Milia and let me know if you think this is it. Stop worrying about it! lol:thumbup:
> 
> lolu star! its been bugging me for weeks only found the spot today but have had a throbbing /twitching feeling ona nd off for weeksClick to expand...
> 
> Did you google it? lolClick to expand...

yeh lol i can't feel a spot i saw it kinda in my mirror but ben says its defo a lil white spot and there is a few of them but look asif under the skin


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yes they are under the skin and usually if you have one you will have a few. some people go about for years and never notice them especially men lol.

Martyn is on phone to me from his works just now and I told him about or conversation about Milias and hes laughing. He still has his on his eye lid ( under neath eye lid) and knows that if he doesnt go get it removed it will just stay there lol....but hes a man! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yes they are under the skin and usually if you have one you will have a few. some people go about for years and never notice them especially men lol.
> 
> Martyn is on phone to me from his works just now and I told him about or conversation about Milias and hes laughing. He still has his on his eye lid ( under neath eye lid) and knows that if he doesnt go get it removed it will just stay there lol....but hes a man! lol

are they ment to irritate tho?lol im such a worryer


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had lots of them for some reason but then I got them all removed and they never came back again. The beauty therapist said she treats women with them all time and they are very common. Some women don't even notice them. 

I once knew a woman that had them all over her cheeks (which is the usual common place for milias) and she didn't seem to be bothered. Not being nasty but they were SO BAD that it used to put me off and this sounds really bitchy but I couldn't have eaten a meal whilst looking at her over the table. I am really weird like this. I have problems eating if something disturbs me. People with dirty finger nails or bad teeth do it to me too. I once went into a cafe when I was little with my mum and the man came out in a string vest and took our order and when the food arrived I started crying lol.. my mum was like "whats up" I was like 11 years old. I said I cant eat it cos the man serving it has put me off and my appetites gone. The string vest just totally put me off my food.

Then another time we were in McDonalds and had to sit with some other people cos it was so packed out and opposite was a man and I looked at his finger nails and they were all black and dirty and it repulsed me so much that I couldn't finish off my burger. My appetite just went and wanted to heav!!! Even though I had been hungry.

And I know this sounds nasty but if somebody sits near me with bad teeth like a girl that went to our school called Gillian (she had green teeth!!!) I could never eat my school meals on the same table as her and had to make up pathetic excuses not to sit with her and if I did I had to look at somebody else or out the window and even then it was a strungle to eat lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> yes they are under the skin and usually if you have one you will have a few. some people go about for years and never notice them especially men lol.
> 
> Martyn is on phone to me from his works just now and I told him about or conversation about Milias and hes laughing. He still has his on his eye lid ( under neath eye lid) and knows that if he doesnt go get it removed it will just stay there lol....but hes a man! lol
> 
> are they ment to irritate tho?lol im such a worryerClick to expand...

:nope: not at all. They just sit there quite happy and cause no problems. They can only irritate if they are picked. Are you picking it??? lol

Or if they are in a sensitive place (eye lid) and they are on the larger side they can because the eyelid is such thin skin and sensitive there


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I had lots of them for some reason but then I got them all removed and they never came back again. The beauty therapist said she treats women with them all time and they are very common. Some women don't even notice them.
> 
> I once knew a woman that had them all over her cheeks (which is the usual common place for milias) and she didn't seem to be bothered. Not being nasty but they were SO BAD that it used to put me off and this sounds really bitchy but I couldn't have eaten a meal whilst looking at her over the table. I am really weird like this. I have problems eating if something disturbs me. People with dirty finger nails or bad teeth do it to me too. I once went into a cafe when I was little with my mum and the man came out in a string vest and took our order and when the food arrived I started crying lol.. my mum was like "whats up" I was like 11 years old. I said I cant eat it cos the man serving it has put me off and my appetites gone. The string vest just totally put me off my food.
> 
> Then another time we were in McDonalds and had to sit with some other people cos it was so packed out and opposite was a man and I looked at his finger nails and they were all black and dirty and it repulsed me so much that I couldn't finish off my burger. My appetite just went and wanted to heav!!! Even though I had been hungry.
> 
> And I know this sounds nasty but if somebody sits near me with bad teeth like a girl that went to our school called Gillian (she had green teeth!!!) I could never eat my school meals on the same table as her and had to make up pathetic excuses not to sit with her and if I did I had to look at somebody else or out the window and even then it was a strungle to eat lol

ewwww yuck lol :nope: blahh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I went in Mothercare today and saw our neighbour from hell (the lady next door). She probably thinks I am mad. We never talk to them because they are really snobby and snooty. When I saw her I virtually panicked and ran out of the shop muttering under my breath "oh my god its her, its her,...oh my god she has seen me in Mothercare". I was with my friend and she was like "What the hell is wrong with you".

My reaction was really bad and sooo obvious. lol But I didn't want her to see me in MOTHERCARE!!! Now she will be bla bla bla ing to her horrible snobby husband and the neighbours on their side that are all part of the snobby gang and have snooty barbecues together and everything. God knows what they are thinking. Thats the worst place she could have seen me.

Especially since I was chattering away to my friend saying "one way or another this will happen" lol AND SHE OVERHEARD ME!!! Then I tried to hide behind a rail of baby clothes but she saw me pointing and going "oh my god, its her, its her!!!!"

Then I virtually ran off:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I went in Mothercare today and saw our neighbour from hell (the lady next door). She probably thinks I am mad. We never talk to them because they are really snobby and snooty. When I saw her I virtually panicked and ran out of the shop muttering under my breath "oh my god its her, its her,...oh my god she has seen me in Mothercare". I was with my friend and she was like "What the hell is wrong with you".
> 
> My reaction was really bad and sooo obvious. lol But I didn't want her to see me in MOTHERCARE!!! Now she will be bla bla bla ing to her horrible snobby husband and the neighbours on their side that are all part of the snobby gang and have snooty barbecues together and everything. God knows what they are thinking. Thats the worst place she could have seen me.
> 
> Especially since I was chattering away to my friend saying "one way or another this will happen" lol AND SHE OVERHEARD ME!!! Then I tried to hide behind a rail of baby clothes but she saw me pointing and going "oh my god, its her, its her!!!!"
> 
> Then I virtually ran off:haha:

lmao!:haha: i keep getting on an andoff stabbing pain in my uterus area:shrug: takes my breath away for a sec:shrug: bens gonna buy me a test when he goes shopping


----------



## babysimpson

:rofl: She'll be reporting back saying you're tying your man to the bed so he doesn't have any choice


----------



## faerieprozac

Missy that cracked me up! I have done that a few times to avoid people, run out of shops and stuff, I don't cope well with people sometimes especially if I don't like them, I spent a lot of my school days being picked on by 'prettier' girls so I'm used to hiding!

Linds - that may be good hun, i hope the test is BFP for you 

I've spent most the day cleaning, we're away this weekend and I don't want to come back to a messy flat! OH died on his xbox game so I told him to shut the curtains and not press play and we got a bit busy :D Haha. Couldn't go in the bedroom though cause the kitty is lay on the bed and I don't wanna disturb him because of his poorly scratches!

I had somemore EWCM today, so i'm thinking it'll be a CD13 Ovulation this month! I will have to see. Hopefully I do ovulate today/tomorrow because we can't fit anymore BDing until sunday night - which will be CD14... so I guess not too late but meh...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> yes they are under the skin and usually if you have one you will have a few. some people go about for years and never notice them especially men lol.
> 
> Martyn is on phone to me from his works just now and I told him about or conversation about Milias and hes laughing. He still has his on his eye lid ( under neath eye lid) and knows that if he doesnt go get it removed it will just stay there lol....but hes a man! lol
> 
> are they ment to irritate tho?lol im such a worryerClick to expand...
> 
> :nope: not at all. They just sit there quite happy and cause no problems. They can only irritate if they are picked. Are you picking it??? lol
> 
> Or if they are in a sensitive place (eye lid) and they are on the larger side they can because the eyelid is such thin skin and sensitive thereClick to expand...

it keeps throbbing like its twictching but nobody can seeits only me that can feel it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Yes he MUST get you one when he goes shopping. I really have my fx for you and praying for you!!! 

BabyS - Yes I will seduce him and have my evil way with him. God knows what she will be reporting back but I am sure I will be recieving even more dirty looks than they normally give us. God knows why they are like this but they always have been since moving in. The other side is a lovely older lady who is fantastic and we look after each other. She recently had flu and I did all her shopping and got her prescriptions from chemist and she bought me a box of chocolates when she got better. Then across the road are all ok and smile and say hello and speak to us. Its just the nextdoor neighbours on the left and then their friends nextdoor to them. They are evil!!! They are so snobby and snooty and have even taken down their fence so that they can share their garden and have garden parties and everything. I get on really well with their little boy, Dilan but I feel sorry for him because his parents are so horrid lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Missy that cracked me up! I have done that a few times to avoid people, run out of shops and stuff, I don't cope well with people sometimes especially if I don't like them, I spent a lot of my school days being picked on by 'prettier' girls so I'm used to hiding!
> 
> Linds - that may be good hun, i hope the test is BFP for you
> 
> I've spent most the day cleaning, we're away this weekend and I don't want to come back to a messy flat! OH died on his xbox game so I told him to shut the curtains and not press play and we got a bit busy :D Haha. Couldn't go in the bedroom though cause the kitty is lay on the bed and I don't wanna disturb him because of his poorly scratches!
> 
> I had somemore EWCM today, so i'm thinking it'll be a CD13 Ovulation this month! I will have to see. Hopefully I do ovulate today/tomorrow because we can't fit anymore BDing until sunday night - which will be CD14... so I guess not too late but meh...

Ohhh where are you guys off to then for weekend? :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gonna go for a nap so tired will bbl xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Well, it was just my mum and brothers birthday, and tomorrow will be another brothers birthday and it would have been my brother in laws birthday, so we've going back to the west midlands to see my family. I also have a BIG night planned with my old friends on saturday, it's my last night of drinking - no more alcohol for me after this weekend, once I have this poylp removed I want to make sure my body is healthy and prepared for any baby related things!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sounds fun! Well I hope you have a fab time hon! You deserve it :hugs:

Yeah my acupuncturist told me to lay off alcohol from now on ..... such a hard life hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm not much of a drinker really anyway, I used to back when I was 18, but I never drank underage and waited until I had my own job before I went out clubbing so I never used my parents money! And that was only one night a week. I've been quite bad since christmas and have a weakness for Martini and lemonade at the mo... lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

O I love white wine or cava me. That is my only weakness but since Evelyn has said how bad it can be when TTC I have given up...I did have one wee glass of red wine though with my steak on saturday when we went for our steak and intend to this saturday but thats not a lot really and red wine is good for the heart and they say that if you do feel like a little wee glass to make sure its a good one and not got toxins in so I asked for Merlot which is the best and quality of all reds lol x


----------



## faerieprozac

Ooooh I HATE red wine!!


----------



## babysimpson

I hated the red wine my aunt use to buy - it was like vinegar but have had some really nice reds over xmas and it was good. Might have a few drinks this weekend. I don't normally drink so have loads left over form xmas and new year. I've taken a liking to sambuca (only had a few shots) but bought a bottle of raspberry flavoured one and it's yum


----------



## faerieprozac

I used to love normal Sambuca, but a couple of xmas's ago a good friend of mine got me to have about 10 double shots of various spirits in the space of 20 mins... It wasn't a pleasent result!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol faer.....I can imagine...bet you were sooo ill!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah im stuffed like a turkey! made my mince and tatties with yorki puds and ate wayyyyyyyyy too fast


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well temp still high has droped a tiny bit from yesterday but stillway higher then coverline, still constipated mega tired and woke this morn cause i had to be sickcouldnt keep it in any longer had tried to ignore it but couldnt:nope:feelsoso :sick:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh wow when u testing!!!! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh wow when u testing!!!! hehe

gonna buy a test tgoday and see what happens in the morn. if its a bfn ben says i have to just wait it out likemy 131 day cycle:dohh:


----------



## babysimpson

Lindsey that all sounds promising. hope you get your bfp xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounding great Linds hon :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly you are going to give birth in just over 2 months!!! wow!!!!!!:crib:

Have you got a birthing plan? If so please share. Interested in what you would like x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly you are going to give birth in just over 2 months!!! wow!!!!!!:crib:
> 
> Have you got a birthing plan? If so please share. Interested in what you would like x

gosh thats gone so fast aint it?! id like to hear about plans tooimsulking as bens just told me they dont have gas n air here :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly you are going to give birth in just over 2 months!!! wow!!!!!!:crib:
> 
> Have you got a birthing plan? If so please share. Interested in what you would like x

I know hon its madness :wacko:

Well like when I had Oliver I am hiring a tens machine :thumbup: I used it with him and got to fully dilated and pushed for 1 hour before they realised he was in the wrong position to deliver :growlmad: Well I had the tens machine on and puffed on gas and air with him. Now that I have had it confirmed I do not have gestational diabetes this time I plan on doing pretty much the same NO EPIDURAL AND NO PETHIDINE ARE MY RULES UNLESS ME OR CHARLIE IS AT SERIOUS RISK IE IF I NEED AN EMERGENCY C-SEC. If I did have gestational diabetes then a c-sec or inducement may have been nessecary but NOT THIS TIME :wohoo: which means I can go down the natural delivery and natural labour route which I want very much. I am open minded but I believe in my heart I can deliver Charlie without intervention and I want to give it a damn good try :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

tbh Linds it really isnt as bad as some people make out :dohh: My labour and delivery sucked with Oliver but I made the right decision then I know I did which is why am not changing anything this time around and they say subsequent labours are quicker and anything has to be better than the 5days I was in labour with him hasnt it :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> tbh Linds it really isnt as bad as some people make out :dohh: My labour and delivery sucked with Oliver but I made the right decision then I know I did which is why am not changing anything this time around and they say subsequent labours are quicker and anything has to be better than the 5days I was in labour with him hasnt it :dohh:

im a wimp with pain lol but when i eventualy getmy bfp im gonna look into hypno birthing alough alot of ppl with bc like me end up haveing c sections as baby cant turn:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh yeh i know not prego yet lol but we wnet food shopping today and ben took me into the baby shop across the road and we have chosen our nursery furniture:haha: says we can get it when we get our flat hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Madly that's cool. Can I ask you why you don't want epidural or pethidine. I had pethidine with Emma and Claire but not epidural but I hated the gas and air because I took too much in (2 full tanks in under 30 mins) and they told me off and took it off me and then I blacked out a few times and can't remember a lot of my labour at all. So for this reason I am not going to have any gas and air. 

Wow you say that subsequent labours are faster....wow...Emma and Claire were born 4 hours after my waters broke which is when I went into labour at 4am in morning...rushed to hospital...was 4 cm dilated and by about 7am was 10cm then fully dilated and by 8.00 dead on the dot had Emma and 8.08am had Claire (who came out weeing a fountain up in the air) lol....

Wow so I can't imagine how quicker my labour will be....WHAT LIKE 2 OR 1 HOUR THIS TIME!!! HAHA


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry I am talking like I am already pregnant....I just read my post and it sounds like a pregnant ladies post pmsl!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ano0ther b fn for me this morn so think ben was right and ov wasnt that long ago


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: he must have been right. Ben seems switched on and is so supportive. So lucky cos most men are not like this!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: he must have been right. Ben seems switched on and is so supportive. So lucky cos most men are not like this!!!

its either that or havent ovd at all:dohh: decided no more soy for me seems to of done more harm then good


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon try vitb6 am telling you it worked wonders for me :thumbup: Infact I may consider taking it after I have had Charlie just to keep things regular,light and to ease all the af symptons!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon try vitb6 am telling you it worked wonders for me :thumbup: Infact I may consider taking it after I have had Charlie just to keep things regular,light and to ease all the af symptons!

im going to take it next cycle still doesnt help with ov tho so will have to try sumin else for that so sick of it why cant i have normal cycles:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Missymoo :hugs:

Wow your labour was quick.....I want one of those :haha:

Well I was practically forced to have an epidural with Oliver because he was back to back and they wanted to take away my natural instinct to push to allow him to turn :sad1: I had already pushed for 1 hr by this point and wasnt happy at all that they didnt realise he wasnt in the right position :nope: I have since found out it is every bit possible to deliver a back to back baby naturally and am so angry I was never given this option or indeed told about it :trouble: I never wanted an epidural (am not afraid of needles but I wanted it to be memorable and as natural as possible!) I have lots of scars (emotionally not physically!) from Olivers birth because I was not listened to and felt very ordered about the words `hey this is my labour` spring to mind. If I did have gestational diabetes then I talked through with my consultant alt deliveries to c-sec because I was robbed of everything I wished with Oliver and dont want that to happen again. He agreed they would induce me at 38wks to avoid a big baby and to give me the chance of doing a natural delivery :thumbup: Now that I dont have to worry about gestational diabetes :wohoo: I intend to go into labour very much the same as I did with Oliver :thumbup: The tens machine was AMAZING for natural pain relief and DH always said after how well I handled my labour he would never say I had a low pain threshold again :haha: He hasnt :thumbup: I am really relaxed with the whole labour issue and am so excited and cannot bloody wait for our time. I have a birth ball which am going to blow up end of Feb when I go on Mat Leave and spend lots of time sitting on it to open up my pelvis and get Charlie into the right position and am def hiring a tens machine again. I live 5mins from my hospital so I intend to go down as late as possible or until I can manage no more but pethidine is something I will not be asking for :thumbup: I am certain in my heart I can do this just how I want to do it this time. My reason for not having pethidine is the loss of control :( I blame this for not been taken seriously when I refused to have the epidural because it makes you `trip` (sorry no other way I can explain!) I felt like I was floating and seriously the loss on control is something which I do not like :nope: For someone who can drink loads but still remember everything she did or said the evening prior I dont like the feeling of what pethidine did to me...So my birthplan is NO PETHIDINE AT ALL AND NO EPIDURAL UNLESS IN AN EMERGENCY SITUATION :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lindseyanne said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Linds hon try vitb6 am telling you it worked wonders for me :thumbup: Infact I may consider taking it after I have had Charlie just to keep things regular,light and to ease all the af symptons!
> 
> im going to take it next cycle still doesnt help with ov tho so will have to try sumin else for that so sick of it why cant i have normal cycles:cry:Click to expand...

Hon I think if you sorted all other issues out ie been regular, lp etc then OV will come naturally to your body :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Linds hon try vitb6 am telling you it worked wonders for me :thumbup: Infact I may consider taking it after I have had Charlie just to keep things regular,light and to ease all the af symptons!
> 
> im going to take it next cycle still doesnt help with ov tho so will have to try sumin else for that so sick of it why cant i have normal cycles:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hon I think if you sorted all other issues out ie been regular, lp etc then OV will come naturally to your body :)Click to expand...

im not sure why just keep thinking im gonna needs iui or sumin like that


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon you dont know that yet :hugs:

Honestly give vitb6 a try until you get your FS app it worked wonders for me in the two months I took it :) My LP went from 7-9 days, ov was regular and all the menstrual symptons eased :thumbup: Really is worth a go and not expensive either!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hon you dont know that yet :hugs:
> 
> Honestly give vitb6 a try until you get your FS app it worked wonders for me in the two months I took it :) My LP went from 7-9 days, ov was regular and all the menstrual symptons eased :thumbup: Really is worth a go and not expensive either!

il try get hold of some just gota find where the hell to get it from here


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

If all else fails let me know and I will post some out for you :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> If all else fails let me know and I will post some out for you :thumbup:

thank you::)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Ohhhhh MY GOD!!!

Pethedine must have made me go weird then too because I can't remember much of my labour and I keep on telling people this and they look at me like I am a weirdo. But I am not sure whether I had it. I remember they said that I didn't have time for something cos they wanted me to push. I remember 3 doctors coming in and putting a drip into my hand and I remember they needed 3 doctors because the 1st doctor couldn't keep my hand still and needed the help of 2 other doctors to get the needle into my vein. I was going crazy. I remember they said it was saline solution because I was really giving it some welly at this stage and they needed to replace losses of sugar they said. I remember glass and air and breathing too fast and being told off and saying they would take it off me and I thought this is what had made me blackout.

When do they give you pethidine? Maybe it was the epidural that they said it was too late for. I'm not sure now. damn.

It was very traumatic actually because I kept on coming out and back in from consciousness and seing the fathers face and then I would go off somewhere again in my head. I am not sure what happened. Its a very weird experience and when I try to remember it I can only TRULY remember bits. I remember my ex-OH face looking worried and saying to the nurse "What's up with her!!!" "Whats up with her!" Do you think I was tripping badly from the pethidine. If so they can fook giving me that. That could explain a lot!!!! They never told me it makes you trip. I hate drugs and I have a massive fear of them. I also have a fear of general aneasthetic. I hate the feeling of being out of control big time! Just like you. I thought I was mad but you have just made me feel better cos you hate that too. I would rather feel pain and be in control and know that I am ok and not outa control x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon it def made me feel like I was tripping :( I felt all out of control and felt like I was floating. It was given to me by injection into my buttock/upper thigh...biggest mistake I made...gas and air can make you feel high and make you sick but doesnt last as long!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh and the `too late for epidural` is crap cause I was fully dilated and pushed for one hour when they practically made me have it :sad1:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ARe you going to be having gas and air this time or will you try to avoid that. I am toying with the idea of having completely no pain control what so ever!! Other women do it so why can't I. Are you not having it? I don't want to be high. Thats another horrible feeling. If it was drinking a few glasses of cava and the feeling you get off of that then I would be fine but I hate drugs. I once tried a joint in London for the first time ever in my life and ended up having a massive panic attack age 22 so my fear has come from then. Do you think if I tell them about this they will listen and not force me to have all these drugs and stuff that take me away from my control zone. I need to be in control.

ps the joint smoking and panic attack happened about a year after I had given birth and I know yes I was completely mad but friends of mine at the time were egging me on and I was young and stupid so therefore I didn't have this fear at the time of giving birth but since this experience I do. Anything like pain killers, aneasthetic, other drugs make me petrified now. Its not even really an irrational fear because of what happened to me.

I suppose I'm just going to have to come clean and discuss my fears with the nurse, midwife, doctor etc. I know they will probably think I'm crazy but I'm sure they've dealt with worse haha.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The thing is about labour hon you cant control it :(

However yes if needs be I will have gas & air because I think for me it is the least invasive relief (other than the tens machine!) If you want to go as natural as possible then I suggest you hire a tens machine too and go from there, it was by far the best and a good choice for me and I wont do anything different this time either. Be open minded though because I wouldnt want to be dead set on not having any other pain relief or intervention incase of an emergency and it was neccesary I certainly wouldnt want to put myself or Charlie at risk by refusing but I am leaning heavily on DH to know what I want and help me get the right choice should any other decision be needed.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What is a tens machine?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

you two are making me jelouse lol not the fact taht ur talkinglabours lol but the fact u get to use gas n air!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't want gas and air Linds its scarey lol. I just googled Tens machines and now I know!!!

They seem really good if you use them early labour. Have to be used from 37 weeks onwards though it say and you can hire them from the hospital or some clinics. Where did you hire yours from madly? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

A tens machine is a device which sends little pulses through your back into your body and encourages your bodies natural pain relievers called `endorphines` basically you stick these sticky pads onto your back and turn the little hand held device on you can control how strongly the pulses are by having them low to begin with and then turning them up as labour gets underway. The natural painreliever...google it hon :thumbup:

:haha: Linds am sure you will do just fine :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't want gas and air Linds its scarey lol. I just googled Tens machines and now I know!!!
> 
> They seem really good if you use them early labour. Have to be used from 37 weeks onwards though it say and you can hire them from the hospital or some clinics. Where did you hire yours from madly? x

Tescos hon was 24.99 for four weeks I picked mine up at 38wks and they also extend your hire by two weeks for free if you go overdue :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So you got it from Tescos online catalogue? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No in store from the pharmacy you can buy them but hiring tends to be cheap enough!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks...this is brilliant!!! I love you!!! hehe x I am getting one at 38 weeks (gonna hire one like you do)!!! 

I feel better now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben just said we can buy a tens when it comes to it hehe. im also getting myself some hypnobirthing books to start reading asap so can condition my mind lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wonder if hypnotherapy done at a clinic can help too? hmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I wonder if hypnotherapy done at a clinic can help too? hmmm

it prob cpould yeh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I might look into that towards the end lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree it could also help Ladies....for me reading everything I can lay my hands on to prepare myself helps loads and for me it kinda relaxes me because I feel prepared for what will happen iykwim!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think its like a security thing too Madly. Like a reassurance thing as it helps the mind to be strong and be able to get through things if you have something that you feel helps you. I really believe in that! 

Do any of you ladies like the names Isabella Alicia Smith? This is what we are now thinking of calling our baby girl x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think its like a security thing too Madly. Like a reassurance thing as it helps the mind to be strong and be able to get through things if you have something that you feel helps you. I really believe in that!
> 
> Do any of you ladies like the names Isabella Alicia Smith? This is what we are now thinking of calling our baby girl x

i think thats a really cute name we gonna be calling our baby girl alyssa rose bergmann:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awww I love that too!! :hi: morning!!! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> awww I love that too!! :hi: morning!!! x

moring:)i actualy sleptto8.30 thismorn:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning Linds how you feeling today?

I had a lovely weekend, got to see my 4 yopung nephews (oldest is 6, youngest is 7 months) and my beautiful 6 year old niece. My mum is a bit poorly at the moment so I have worry in the back of my mind cause my family don't tell me anything now I don't live with them. She's been bad since before xmas and now she has a horrible cold on top of it, she's 64 and has a number of health problems but she's a fighter. 

I was glad to come home to where I can be settled but I do miss my family and the house I grew up in very much. My kitty hasn't been scratching again but his wounds/scabs are very sore! We're starting him on piriton today, hopefully that will do something to stop him scratching. We're also getting him neutured and tagged as soon as my OH is available to take him to the PDSA. I didn't want him neutured at first because none of my cats from child hood were ever done, and they were fine, and it's just not natural ... but he gets into so many fights with other animals :( He is going to hate me for taking away him manness! 

I think I've OV'ed now, we've only DTD twice, I'm not getting my hopes up with any month until I have my Lap done though, I feel if the thing they saw on the scan is a Poylp, it'll prevent any cycle. Hopefully by next cycle it'll be gone! But I haven't recieved my letter yet :( I hate waiting!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning laides x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning beautiful x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

what the matter? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> what the matter? lol

cnt be botherd today got a stinkin headach and just wanna cry :nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awwww :hugs: put your feet up and have a lil sleep my lovely. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just put taken my fertility charm off and put it away have given up cant do it anymore too much stress


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: love you huuuun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:

You need you FS appointment. Vitamin b like Madly suggested until then and acupuncture if you can. I am going to my appointment at 3.45 today and I will ask Evelyn about it for you in Essen. 

You musn't give in! Never give in hon! You are a stronger person than that. You are a fighter.

Where is that fighter that we all know!!??

You can do this!!! You just need a little help and you know it deep down. x

FIND THE STRENGTH....YOU HAVE LOTS OF IT INSIDE YOU!!!! Come on Lindsey!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And your not dead...you're alive and young and beatiful person. You are well and truly ALIVE!! 

Please change your status back from dead hun 

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just feels like evrything we do is one step forward then 5 big steps back and getting to me big timen have a constant headache atm from stress, heard back from job cventer this morn and ben gets it i dont. and we cant get a bigger apartment until i get to say 6 mths preg and that wont be for ages could even be years at this rate all i ahve done today is cry my throat and eyes hurt from it and i just really give up


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok I understand this. You must give yourself the time and sleep you need. What I would like to ask you is this though. If you gave up would you feel any better? Because I don't believe you would feel better by giving up. You would feel worse because you have given up after all this time of trying. I know you would. 

You have to look at all those other women on here and the in the world that don't come on here. You must have seen their stories where they have been trying for 2 or 3 years, some even 6 or 7 and even more and then they become pregnant.

Ok let me tell you something... Martyn wouldn't be here today if his mum had given up. She had 5 miscarriages and 1 still born baby before she had him. And I couldn't imagine life with out him :cry:. He is my world!!

I know I it's hard and stressful and a challenge and I am having to go for donor eggs because my eggs are old and I knew deep down that it would never happen for us. Our only way is donor eggs and I have to accept this. But you Lindsey, are young! You have your whole life in front of you. Any issues that you have fertility wise can be treatable but you need to get that appointment and see what is causing it. I know you will do it. I can feel it and see it and I have good instincts. Anne Owen told me this. Trust me.:thumbup:

When do you get your insurance money?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok I understand this. You must give yourself the time and sleep you need. What I would like to ask you is this though. If you gave up would you feel any better? Because I don't believe you would feel better by giving up. You would feel worse because you have given up after all this time of trying. I know you would.
> 
> You have to look at all those other women on here and the in the world that don't come on here. You must have seen their stories where they have been trying for 2 or 3 years, some even 6 or 7 and even more and then they become pregnant.
> 
> Ok let me tell you something... Martyn wouldn't be here today if his mum had given up. She had 5 miscarriages and 1 still born baby before she had him.
> 
> When do you get your insurance money?

i dont get it. ben does and he thinks im coverd by his should come ina week or so:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ive edited a bit of my post sorry if you re read it. Ok then this money is what you need...just one week away. Sometimes some people need a little help. People like me and like you. We have to have the help of doctors. Remember what Anne Owen told me. I wish you could have a reading by her.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ive edited a bit of my post sorry if you re read it. Ok then this money is what you need...just one week away. Sometimes some people need a little help. People like me and like you. We have to have the help of doctors. Remember what Anne Owen told me. I wish you could have a reading by her.

who is anne owen?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Look at this money as a few slate...get to this appointment and demand answers Linds. You have the right to know whats happening in your body.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shes the psychic that I went to see in october that told me we wont ever conceive naturally and I needed the help of a doctor and told me other stuff that has HAPPENED and I believe in her so much. I have her tape. She recorded the whole reading. She told me things that nobody could if they didn't know me.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I won't let you give up because I know it will happen for you!!!:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Look at this money as a few slate...get to this appointment and demand answers Linds. You have the right to know whats happening in your body.

im scared to incase they say i need ivf or sumthing as we can not afford that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dunno sumtimes i just think its not ment to be for me and i should just give up now instead of getting more n more depressed over it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You can get it free on NHS at your age. Might not even be a waiting list. If you still have registration in UK you can still go on list cant you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:



> You can get it free on NHS at your age. Might not even be a waiting list. If you still have registration in UK you can still go on list cant you?

im not sure.i kow here you have to pay for evrything health wise


----------



## MissyMooMoo

When I lived in Spain I remember that there was a loophole. If you were registered in a house in England you could still get certain benefits and NHS. If you are still registered with your mums house this should be the case and you could travel home for the IVF. It is free at your age and the waiting lists are as little as 2 or 3 months in some cases depending on where you live and the hospitals etc. 

I would do it if I could be I am over 39 which is the NHS cut off age. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

When I lived in Spain I remember that there was a loophole. If you were registered in a house in England you could still get certain benefits and NHS. If you are still registered with your mums house this should be the case and you could travel home for the IVF. It is free at your age and the waiting lists are as little as 2 or 3 months in some cases depending on where you live and the hospitals etc. 

I would do it if I could be I am over 39 which is the NHS cut off age. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well the hospitals wont know you don't live in UK still. Whos gonna tell them. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i need a major dose of pma for everything just feel so down and tearfull today


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon sending lots of :hugs: please dont give up :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon sending lots of :hugs: please dont give up :nope:

cant see it happening for me i dream it but thats all they are dreams


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I asked Evelyn about Essen and she said its so big and you will definately find somebody that can treat you there. She said that she treats ladies everyday that have irregular cycles and that they have got back to normal within a few months. 

Sorry but she didn't know or recommend anybody but I did ask for you my lovely x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I asked Evelyn about Essen and she said its so big and you will definately find somebody that can treat you there. She said that she treats ladies everyday that have irregular cycles and that they have got back to normal within a few months.
> 
> Sorry but she didn't know or recommend anybody but I did ask for you my lovely x

that ok.thank you hunx:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have just had an emaul from psysic star with a new date but she didnt want to tell me it as she knows i cling to it and put all my hopes on it what is true lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Great news! I think that's a good idea for her not to give it to you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heheheh:happydance: guess whos got back her pma! my mummy has sent me over my baby clothes i brought in the uk and they just arrived


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Cool! hehe Skittles too? mmm I love those!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Cool! hehe Skittles too? mmm I love those!

skittles. marmite, cheerios and bisto hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow your sorted girl! hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds, did you pay for the reading off star? Don't give up beautiful. this is our year!

missy, I can't get IVF from NHS, we're not eligible because OH already has a daughter!! :( So if I don't conceive naturally, I don't really have a choice as I can't afford IVF, can't even really afford a decent hoover atm...

Have been full of pain above my stomach and around my hips today, someone said it might be trapped gas :S


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds, did you pay for the reading off star? Don't give up beautiful. this is our year!
> 
> Madly, I can't get IVF from NHS, we're not eligible because OH already has a daughter!! :( So if I don't conceive naturally, I don't really have a choice as I can't afford IVF, can't even really afford a decent hoover atm...
> 
> Have been full of pain above my stomach and around my hips today, someone said it might be trapped gas :S

no i havent payed her since the frist reading in sept or when ever it was since then shes been doing them for free for me kinda unsure what to think now tho since that thread in the sicussion section now. it sounds like trapped wind i am an expert at that lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds, I think PS is a fake :( I haven't read it all, but read from page 12 :(

i can't believe we've all fell for that?? PMA = Gooooone lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

which thread are you talking about girls?


----------



## faerieprozac

Sorry missy i had an idiot moment! https://www.babyandbump.com/paranormal/466948-q-psychic-star-20.html

i'm not convinced though I know the proof is there but PS mentioned stuff :S


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm on the case ladies lol...wow and shes just come into the room!!! hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

curiouser and curiouser!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm not speaking lol. Do you believe what she said about that family member Hope333?


----------



## faerieprozac

I really don't know :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am never waisting money on a so called psycic again


----------



## faerieprozac

The only money I'll be wasting on psychics is face to face, the lady I met spot on was SPOT on, about things I didn't tell her, about OH's animations, living a distance from my family, having a daughter in the house that wasn't mine, there was alot she said and she told me I wouldn't get pregnant in 2010. 

We'll do this hun, I swear we will. The readings were all meant to be taken with a pinch of salt, but I think everybody clings to them for that PMA they need. PS emailed me last night and is adament that she is not fake, but I won't be getting a reading from her again (unless I do happen to have a due date of november 27th cause thats just spooky!) You'll be fine Linds. We're in this together!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> The only money I'll be wasting on psychics is face to face, the lady I met spot on was SPOT on, about things I didn't tell her, about OH's animations, living a distance from my family, having a daughter in the house that wasn't mine, there was alot she said and she told me I wouldn't get pregnant in 2010.
> 
> We'll do this hun, I swear we will. The readings were all meant to be taken with a pinch of salt, but I think everybody clings to them for that PMA they need. PS emailed me last night and is adament that she is not fake, but I won't be getting a reading from her again (unless I do happen to have a due date of november 27th cause thats just spooky!) You'll be fine Linds. We're in this together!!

i emailed ehr yesterday being nice etc then said everyone is more supsiciouse cos u and ur "sister" have the samepunctuation etc and she replied back 
*Well I cant help that , its just one of those things , am off out for the day now to my circle , hopefully I will find some peace xx hope you have a lovely day and I will keep in touch x*


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am sorry I couldn't stay quiet. Something inside me was stiring and I was very angry. Angry that she had done this to some many hopefuls including me. All those times that I CLUNG on to the times they said that I would fall pregnant and it never happened and then I would move onto the next one and trust that one. One by one they shattered my dreams and hopes. And I have a lot of anger inside me. The only one that I do trust is Anne Owen. I just wish others would stop being parasites and feeding their greed by targeting vulnerable ladies that have the most natural and beautiful intention. The need for money brings greed to people like that and to be honest it is FRAUD!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am sorry I couldn't stay quiet. Something inside me was stiring and I was very angry. Angry that she had done this to some many hopefuls including me. All those times that I CLUNG on to the times they said that I would fall pregnant and it never happened and then I would move onto the next one and trust that one. One by one they shattered my dreams and hopes. And I have a lot of anger inside me. The only one that I do trust is Anne Owen. I just wish others would stop being parasites and feeding their greed by targeting vulnerable ladies that have the most natural and beautiful intention. The need for money brings greed to people like that and to be honest it is FRAUD!

when i asked her for a nother reading i got no reply so i sent another email and she replied with this 

*Dear Lindsey , I never give up on people x its just that if I now gave you March as I feel that is now your new month you may out all your hopes on March and then if it wasnt to be you would feel again so low , but please Lindsey never give up I truly have been shown you with a child and it will happen , you ask how I am and to be honest Lindsey I have never felt so drained , I try to help people and show then what I have felt through spirit and at times it really does upset me , as you know I have been through the heartache of loosing children and then never being able to have children , but on a good note I took £250,00 to the special needs baby unit today with the proceeds from my readings , I cant even state on my listings that I do this because some people say oh yea sure she donates its just a scam ! I know through my listing that not every person is going to be in agreement but you would not believe some o the hurtful emails I receive at times , it makes me wonder why I bother , but after seeing the nurses today it did help , am not directing this at you Lindsey just felt like a moan lol , you take care now and never ever give up becaus*


----------



## faerieprozac

What a horrible situation ladies!


HOWEVER... If it weren't for the 'psychics'... I wouldn't have met you beautiful girls :D xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> What a horrible situation ladies!
> 
> 
> HOWEVER... If it weren't for the 'psychics'... I wouldn't have met you beautiful girls :D xxx

i agree:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: to my ladies. 

Got to walk princess to school, hopefully the PC still works when I get home! (it only turns on sometimes and shuts down a lot now :( ) xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:

I'm worried about Madly. Shes not posted in a few days


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I'm worried about Madly. Shes not posted in a few days

has she been online?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No. I don't think so. Shes not been on since last week now. No postings:nope:

Also Frogger said she would keep in touch and got her pma back but she doesn't come in here either :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> No. I don't think so. Shes not been on since last week now. No postings:nope:
> 
> Also Frogger said she would keep in touch and got her pma back but she doesn't come in here either :nope:

yeh i noticed that myself :shrug: tbh i think we should start a new thread full of pma no fake pma from psycics and what not


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have seriousely hurt my back bloody hurts:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> No. I don't think so. Shes not been on since last week now. No postings:nope:
> 
> Also Frogger said she would keep in touch and got her pma back but she doesn't come in here either :nope:
> 
> yeh i noticed that myself :shrug: tbh i think we should start a new thread full of pma no fake pma from psycics and what notClick to expand...

I Agree!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> No. I don't think so. Shes not been on since last week now. No postings:nope:
> 
> Also Frogger said she would keep in touch and got her pma back but she doesn't come in here either :nope:
> 
> yeh i noticed that myself :shrug: tbh i think we should start a new thread full of pma no fake pma from psycics and what notClick to expand...
> 
> I Agree!!!Click to expand...

Going with the flow following the path we are given


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sounds good to me!!!:thumbup::happydance::flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What shall we call it? 

THE PMA LADIES?

THE PMA LADIES (NO PSYCHICS ALLOWED) LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What shall we call it?
> 
> THE PMA LADIES?
> 
> THE PMA LADIES (NO PSYCHICS ALLOWED) LOL

big fat positive mental attitudes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

noooo no no i dont need no psycis i got my girls and sharing our pma


----------



## faerieprozac

Girls I am so angry right now!! I cant say why but seriously!!! social services and police are stupid and don't do anything right!!!!! AGAGAGAGBVSKBJSFJLKBDLKBN


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Girls I am so angry right now!! I cant say why but seriously!!! social services and police are stupid and don't do anything right!!!!! AGAGAGAGBVSKBJSFJLKBDLKBN

oh dear doesnt sound good :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh dear no it doesnt


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just to let you ladies know im in the process of changing my name lol found yesterday how easy it was for ppl to find me and there is certain people i would not like to know i am here


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok hun . 

GAH I hate today i don't know whats going on and i hate it


----------



## faerieprozac

and i have got some serioooous pains in my sides right now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ok hun .
> 
> GAH I hate today i don't know whats going on and i hate it

:hugs: i really hope all works out


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok Linds....I will see what you will be called 

Just cleaning my parrots cage out.

Sorry about the pains Faer :hugs: What do you think they are?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> and i have got some serioooous pains in my sides right now

could be implantation?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok Linds....I will see what you will be called
> 
> Just cleaning my parrots cage out.
> 
> Sorry about the pains Faer :hugs: What do you think they are?

done:D


----------



## babysimpson

I don't use this username except for baby forum.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> I don't use this username except for baby forum.

i dont now neither


----------



## babysimpson

Just can't be sure who is looking up details about you so I like to keep things separate if I can. That's why I don't have a pic of myself up so people cannot associate it with me. If someone has refered to you by your old username in a post and you have replied then they will still be able to figure out who you are but that's if they are really trying to find you.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> Just can't be sure who is looking up details about you so I like to keep things separate if I can. That's why I don't have a pic of myself up so people cannot associate it with me. If someone has refered to you by your old username in a post and you have replied then they will still be able to figure out who you are but that's if they are really trying to find you.

if they aint a member they cant see sigs so im not as fussed on that


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love your new name hon. Did you have to go through admin to change it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Love your new name hon. Did you have to go through admin to change it?

yeh stir crazy did itfor me :happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

WhisperOfHope said:


> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> and i have got some serioooous pains in my sides right now
> 
> could be implantation?Click to expand...

prob not, i'm only 4 to 6 dpo. it feels like ov pains? 

i got my letter from hospital my op is on the 22nd march... which is around ovulation day lol. ah well!! no march conception for me methinks!! but if i conceive next cycle i'll be due around OH brithday :D

Still stressed about home situations though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faerieprozac said:
> 
> 
> and i have got some serioooous pains in my sides right now
> 
> could be implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> prob not, i'm only 4 to 6 dpo. it feels like ov pains?
> 
> i got my letter from hospital my op is on the 22nd march... which is around ovulation day lol. ah well!! no march conception for me methinks!! but if i conceive next cycle i'll be due around OH brithday :D
> 
> Still stressed about home situations thoughClick to expand...

6 dpo is a good time for implant i think


----------



## faerieprozac

i don't think it is i bet it was just stress from this morning

right i have to go to work now :( bye lovelies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning beautiful ladiesxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Lindsey :hi:

Whats happening? You're achey? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning Lindsey :hi:
> 
> Whats happening? You're achey? x

yeh my back lol still really sore could hardly move outa bed yest


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you have a new matress there?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you have a new matress there?

i am sleeping ona matresson the floor lol bens got the futon bed thingy as thats too hard and uncomfy for me


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That may be the problem then x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> That may be the problem then x

hasnt been like this before and been sleeping on it for weeks lol i think was the other day was twisting and turning sorting out all the bubba clothes my mum sent over


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got me some crosshairs on my chart tellin me in 12 dpo


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Morning

morning hunni how are you today?


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok. Not as stressed but still a lot going on. It didn't get sorted last night :( We have to wait two weeks for them to have a meeting!! Meanwhile the baby is with the dad!! It's a f###ed up situation :( And to top it off OH other sister was sent to hospital from school because she'd taken an overdose apparently, but we don't know whether she was exaggerating to get attention? She had to stay in over night though.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ok. Not as stressed but still a lot going on. It didn't get sorted last night :( We have to wait two weeks for them to have a meeting!! Meanwhile the baby is with the dad!! It's a f###ed up situation :( And to top it off OH other sister was sent to hospital from school because she'd taken an overdose apparently, but we don't know whether she was exaggerating to get attention? She had to stay in over night though.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: not good i really hope they sort it out soon that poor girl


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry to hear all that faer and like Lindsey said I too hope all sorts itself out soon. x :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i has af cramps proper ones:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

BRING IT ON!!!! yay yay yay Come on :witch: head!!! hehe:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mine is due too but not arrived yet I am 3 days late now lol but I know its coming :thumbup:

I did 2 tests over last 4 days and :bfn:


----------



## babysimpson

Well girls an update worth saying from me lol

Thought af had arrived this morning (not due until the 10th) but she has showed up fully yet and now people are hinting that it could be implantation bleed? It's miniscule and only when I wipe. Not wanting to get my hopes up but have absolutely no af symptoms. Af was a week late last month and was very light so it would be strange to come a week early and be light again. Worry might have brought it on early but not certain.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> BRING IT ON!!!! yay yay yay Come on :witch: head!!! hehe:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mine is due too but not arrived yet I am 3 days late now lol but I know its coming :thumbup:
> 
> I did 2 tests over last 4 days and :bfn:

hope she comes soon for u hun orrrrrr that u get a bfp hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> Well girls an update worth saying from me lol
> 
> Thought af had arrived this morning (not due until the 10th) but she has showed up fully yet and now people are hinting that it could be implantation bleed? It's miniscule and only when I wipe. Not wanting to get my hopes up but have absolutely no af symptoms. Af was a week late last month and was very light so it would be strange to come a week early and be light again. Worry might have brought it on early but not certain.

my af came at 9 dpo last cycle what was v weird for me :dohh: hope its ib hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - ty hehe 

Baby - I hope it is IB, praying for you and FX


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I havent been around for a few days :(

I have had a terrible week and in a nutshell I am losing my job :sad1: Its a terrible situation :nope: I will update my journal later but wanted to let you all know first why I have been MIA...thank you all for thinking about me :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I havent been around for a few days :(
> 
> I have had a terrible week and in a nutshell I am losing my job :sad1: Its a terrible situation :nope: I will update my journal later but wanted to let you all know first why I have been MIA...thank you all for thinking about me :kiss:

oh no just what you need:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:( Its a terrible situation honestly....I cant say I didnt sort of expect it sooner or later but the treatment we have endure totally makes me angry :trouble:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :( Its a terrible situation honestly....I cant say I didnt sort of expect it sooner or later but the treatment we have endure totally makes me angry :trouble:

:hugs: not what u needed at this time not at all will u still get maternity?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thats awful I am so sorry. What is MIA?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thats awful I am so sorry. What is MIA?

missing in action


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh right I didn't know that. What is Meh that you sometimes say? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

Yes I will get Mat Leave as per planned hon but only because I have fought to recieve my pay and so far my rights (which partly I am still working on with my union!) I was told that I would only get pay for hours worked until the redundancy date, no SMP, no holiday pay, no redundancy pay nothing but I waved a few laws under their nose and that soon changed :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh right I didn't know that. What is Meh that you sometimes say? lol

 lol mehis just meh when feeling crappy i just say meh to everything


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Yes I will get Mat Leave as per planned hon but only because I have fought to recieve my pay and so far my rights (which partly I am still working on with my union!) I was told that I would only get pay for hours worked until the redundancy date, no SMP, no holiday pay, no redundancy pay nothing but I waved a few laws under their nose and that soon changed :thumbup:

For god sakes they sound like [email protected]@ing [email protected]@ts!!!! :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMooMoo said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Yes I will get Mat Leave as per planned hon but only because I have fought to recieve my pay and so far my rights (which partly I am still working on with my union!) I was told that I would only get pay for hours worked until the redundancy date, no SMP, no holiday pay, no redundancy pay nothing but I waved a few laws under their nose and that soon changed :thumbup:
> 
> For god sakes they sound like [email protected]@ing [email protected]@ts!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

It seems they are and I made a big mistake staying on to work for them after March :wacko: they have def shown their true colours hon.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am so angry!!! How could they do that to you. My god you are a bloody good hard working girl and you always put your ALL and 110% into that job! And you loved it too. They are complete [email protected]@s!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Isn't there a case for unfair dismissal with ground of discrimination against a pregnant lady?????


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes hon there are several routes I can follow according to the union if I want to go there :thumbup: One been a `set up to fail` attitude from my Manager who hasnt helped me (or my colleague) to suceed in our roles for approx 3-4mths now hence the stress over work you have previously heard me mention and also because they have also failed to follow their own redundancy procedure therefore ignored our rights as employees the union think we have a good case if we choose to persue and we are slowly working things through right now. Funny am not feeling stressed anymore except when am actually in work (like today!) but certainly not at the situation anymore my aim is to simply make sure we get what we are entitled to and if we decide to persue then see that through...I am done :cry: and getting :trouble: because its obvious they are totally not worth it!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is it other people to that they have done this too then?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just me and one other colleague hon. Our area of work was a new project which started in the Summer and apparently isnt making enough money but with lack of support from your manager to make it work of course it wont so now they have thrust this upon us! We sort of had an inkling because our manager has refused to show lack of support in helping us to make it work and without a manager direction of course things fail. We have tried out best to our advantage but the project needs a managers drives and it doesnt have that so as I say we sort of expected it would come to this however that said the treatment surrounding it and leading up to it has been appalling especially since I am pregnant and such stress should be avoided in the workplace on pregnant colleagues/ladies :growlmad: We have good support though and me and my colleague will decide together wether we want to take action further or not :thumbup: We also have a good union so am sure it will all work out just fine and tbh its a blessing in disguise really because I dont want to return to work in a place after Charlie is born who treats people this way :nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok..

But what will you do. When you you finish? Will you look for something different once Charlie is at an age where you can do this?

How long do you get your maternity money and is it gonna be guaranteed? Surely to god they cant take that from you as well!!!

I would feel like I wanted to kill that boss. He sounded a divy when you told him you were expecting I bet you wanna kick him right in the crotch now eh!

BLITHERING IDIOTS! They need shooting. They messed about with your nerves all this time and now they go and try to wreck your future. They are sellfish! Sellfish!! I hate the way they treat people grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am sorry but you have touched a nerve with me. I used to work with a solicitors when I got pregnant with my twins and I was rolling up to maternity leave and they tried to finish me a few weeks before I was entitled. I was 21 and young and naive and they did just that! There was no union and I was new to the company. They tried to say they had recieved complaints but upon my asking why and who they did not tell me and therefore I was finished and done with and of course not entitled. They thought I had planned my pregnancy and got the job to just get my entitlement. When the truth was that I had actually gone for the interview 2 months previous when I WAS NOT pregnant and when I started the job I found out a few weeks into the job I was. Of course I kept it quiet. It is life. I told them after 12 weeks though! But what they did was wrong. Now you telling me this has touched a nerve and makes my blood boil and reminds me what happened to me all those years ago!

And now I hear this after all the hard work you put in just makes me so angry!

RANT OVER! grrrrrrrrr

Thats why I love working for myself and hate how employers treat people nowadays! makes me want to swear but I cant on here lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh bless you hon :hugs: but I can def see where you are coming from having been there yourself. It does make me wonder if this has all been planned around my Maternity Leave but thankfully I do have a good union so fxed I will get what am entitled to through them :thumbup: 

My Mat pay will run to Nov but will be sort of a good pay because I will get any redundancy pay and hol pay in that wage so it will mean I am able to enjoy christmas at home with my boys as planned however from Oct onwards I will have to look for a new job and of course except it if something comes up so that may mean starting work straight away and therefore no christmas at home as planned. I know it will all work out for the best either way and maybe just maybe its all happened for a good reason!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes you are right. There is always a reason for things happening and I am a great believer in fate. I think that you should look at this as a blessing in disguise. Good times are planned and on the horizon!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my lovely ladies how are we all today? im really crampy and sore boobed lol can any of you see my siggy? just checking its working lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon everything happens for a reason and tbh I am now thinking that since I switched positions in the place since April it was a mistake. I have lots of knowledge now though and have another knotch under my belt so to speak plus certificates from courses I have attended paid for by them :haha: So it will broaden where I can look for another job :) I havent lost out on anything I have gained so much :dance: and this I can take forward and at the end of the day its there loss cause am one of the most hardworking employees in that place....at least I actually do some work and not just toss it off!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yes hon your siggy is working now....its wasnt last night though :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> yes hon your siggy is working now....its wasnt last night though :shrug:

yeh the stupid server decided to cancel as we used mums card to pay it they needed her to verify it but she wont ring america lol so we brought a new one today stupid thing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no :( glad its sorted now though hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh no :( glad its sorted now though hon!

:thumbup: how are you doing today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not too bad hon thanks for asking :hugs: I have a head cold so stuffy nose and ears and a tickly cough so staying indoors this weekend cause its cold, windy and raining :wacko: How are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Not too bad hon thanks for asking :hugs: I have a head cold so stuffy nose and ears and a tickly cough so staying indoors this weekend cause its cold, windy and raining :wacko: How are you?

im good hun just waiting out the witch patiently lol hope she arrives soon so i can get a fresh cycle on the go. gosh you have had nothing but illnesses with this lil monkey bless your heart:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Certainly have hon :wacko: Seems I have a terrible immune system this pregnancy :(

I hope she arrives soon hon so you guys can move on :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey it is gone now again x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey it is gone now again x

grrr will take a lil while for all dns server to point to it stupid thing cant wait to make u one for ur lil seniorita (cant spell) lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey it is gone now again x
> 
> grrr will take a lil while for all dns server to point to it stupid thing cant wait to make u one for ur lil seniorita (cant spell) lolClick to expand...

That made me smile :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey it is gone now again x
> 
> grrr will take a lil while for all dns server to point to it stupid thing cant wait to make u one for ur lil seniorita (cant spell) lolClick to expand...
> 
> That made me smile :cloud9:Click to expand...

and me hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

has anyone seen my af anywhere?: lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mine came last night 5 days late and I have the most powerful cramps. Just went to the toilet and wiped and there was this massive clot on there. Looked like the size of a blue berry and was all cloty and dark red. Never had this before and a little worried and since I have had this the cramps have gotten stronger. Do you think I am having a chemical or something?

Its just that my Luteal phase is always 16 days but with my calculations this means I should have had :witch: on tuesday. I did my last test on Monday...Didn't test again cos thought NO CHANCE! lol. Now I am wondering if this is a chemical:shrug:

I am in so much pain....:cry: feel like crying.

Gonna take some Iprupofen now :wacko:

I have been swimming too earlier and did 100 bloody lengths and felt absolutely normal after swimming. I had the cramps for just 30 mins at 5am this morning and took some iprupofen then and then when swimming had no cramps and after was fine. Now I come to pass this alien looking clot and I have them back only 100 times worse. :nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no Missymoo hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mine came last night 5 days late and I have the most powerful cramps. Just went to the toilet and wiped and there was this massive clot on there. Looked like the size of a blue berry and was all cloty and dark red. Never had this before and a little worried and since I have had this the cramps have gotten stronger. Do you think I am having a chemical or something?
> 
> Its just that my Luteal phase is always 16 days but with my calculations this means I should have had :witch: on tuesday. I did my last test on Monday...Didn't test again cos thought NO CHANCE! lol. Now I am wondering if this is a chemical:shrug:
> 
> I am in so much pain....:cry: feel like crying.
> 
> Gonna take some Iprupofen now :wacko:
> 
> I have been swimming too earlier and did 100 bloody lengths and felt absolutely normal after swimming. I had the cramps for just 30 mins at 5am this morning and took some iprupofen then and then when swimming had no cramps and after was fine. Now I come to pass this alien looking clot and I have them back only 100 times worse. :nope:

sounds very like a chemichal hun:nope::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree :sad1: :hug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maybe its the acupuncture:nope:

This next cycle will be our last chance naturally so we are still gonna :sex: as no harm trying. But this cycle I kept quiet thinking I may have caught because of how many days I was late. Was gonna leave it another 2 and then test again. I will be starting my med around the end of this month on my new :af: so very definately no more chances naturally of a biologic child for me. Looks like donor eggs definately will be our answer in having a child together :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Maybe its the acupuncture:nope:
> 
> This next cycle will be our last chance naturally so we are still gonna :sex: as no harm trying. But this cycle I kept quiet thinking I may have caught because of how many days I was late. Was gonna leave it another 2 and then test again. I will be starting my med around the end of this month on my new :af: so very definately no more chances naturally of a biologic child for me. Looks like donor eggs definately will be our answer in having a child together :thumbup:

not at all hun if u had a chec then that proves u CAN get preg by urself


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sheesh! The clot was in 2 pieces and the size of a blueberry. Very scary. Did you have this on your chemical Lindsey? Then the cramps came really strongly after passing it. Lots of blood too. Masses!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sheesh! The clot was in 2 pieces and the size of a blueberry. Very scary. Did you have this on your chemical Lindsey? Then the cramps came really strongly after passing it. Lots of blood too. Masses!!

yep have had it with all my chems passed a big clot either in the toilet or onto my towel and the cramps got so bad only thing to ease them was ibuprofen and paracetamol :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh my god I had a chemical! I can't believe this happened and I bet it was because my egg was poor quality damn!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh my god I had a chemical! I can't believe this happened and I bet it was because my egg was poor quality damn!

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Check me out! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Check me out! haha

love it:hugs::kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

who wants to see my pma? lol

https://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Q8t5g2 all pics are clicable:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

me me me me me me!! I am on the case hon! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww love the pink Winnie the Poo top! Good site that hehe:thumbup:

PMA GIRL! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Aww love the pink Winnie the Poo top! Good site that hehe:thumbup:
> 
> PMA GIRL! hehe

tisnt a site hehe tis alll mineee i took piccys the other day:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ya kidin!!! :saywhat:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ya kidin!!! :saywhat:

Tell you what hon. You aint half been busy today in that ikkle Siggy Shop of yours! You're in great demand!!! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ya kidin!!! :saywhat:

lolnope its all stuff we have brought in sales etc :haha: bit ott i know but ben always buys me sumin lil when im having a down day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Ya kidin!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Tell you what hon. You aint half been busy today in that ikkle Siggy Shop of yours! You're in great demand!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

olol i know! i have 2 more to do too but may do them in the morn as starting to get a sore arm lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It's wonderful. My favourite is the Winnie the Poo top! hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Ya kidin!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Tell you what hon. You aint half been busy today in that ikkle Siggy Shop of yours! You're in great demand!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> olol i know! i have 2 more to do too but may do them in the morn as starting to get a sore arm lolClick to expand...

:rofl:

Now Lindsey its a good job I know what your talking about. By the way Martyn said I need some of those special mits that Bens getting for you cos I have been fiddling around all week and he said I have OCD :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> It's wonderful. My favourite is the Winnie the Poo top! hehe

its a tiny ikkle dress u put it with leggins but they had run out of them in the side lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Ya kidin!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Tell you what hon. You aint half been busy today in that ikkle Siggy Shop of yours! You're in great demand!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> olol i know! i have 2 more to do too but may do them in the morn as starting to get a sore arm lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Now Lindsey its a good job I know what your talking about. By the way Martyn said I need some of those special mits that Bens getting for you cos I have been fiddling around all week and he said I have OCD :haha:Click to expand...

lmao ocd of lady juices


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :rofl:

Steady on!:coffee: putting me off my hot chocolate here! :haha::blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :rofl:
> 
> Steady on!:coffee: putting me off my hot chocolate here! :haha::blush:

mmmmmmm hot coc


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely baby bits linds hon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Lovely baby bits linds hon :)

thankys:D how are you today mrs?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome :)

Not bad I was :cry: earlier over work but am not going in tomorrow and am going to pay my DR a visit at my MWs suggestion. I think right now the stress isnt doing me or LO any good at all and am better off out of it :thumbup: I feel better at least getting as far as making that decision :dohh: Its so hard when I care so much :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Your welcome :)
> 
> Not bad I was :cry: earlier over work but am not going in tomorrow and am going to pay my DR a visit at my MWs suggestion. I think right now the stress isnt doing me or LO any good at all and am better off out of it :thumbup: I feel better at least getting as far as making that decision :dohh: Its so hard when I care so much :sad1:

 your right hun the stress isnt good for u or little man:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I know hon and its obvious from the treatment they dont care so am going to adopt a similar attitude....the only thing I am going to concentrate on now is me and my baby :thumbup: I get my Mat pay they cant get outta that one and I am going to look on it as a new job and new start once baby is born and am ready to return to work :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome :)
> 
> Not bad I was :cry: earlier over work but am not going in tomorrow and am going to pay my DR a visit at my MWs suggestion. I think right now the stress isnt doing me or LO any good at all and am better off out of it :thumbup: I feel better at least getting as far as making that decision :dohh: Its so hard when I care so much :sad1:
> 
> your right hun the stress isnt good for u or little man:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree. You have to put LO and yourself first. You're doing the right thing hon :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## lilly100

Hi, just to let you know that i got my BFP today as predicted by both Jenny and Aimee


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies woken up to absalutly no pma just cant seeme being a mummy any time soon:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh why. whats the matter hon? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh why. whats the matter hon? :hugs::hugs:

just with my stupid cycles i cant see it happening :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

maybe im just not meant to be a mum


----------



## MissyMooMoo

course you are!! Stop thinking that x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> course you are!! Stop thinking that x

then why wont my body coopirate!:cry: why cant i be the one to see two dark pink lines and not just ines that are barly visable and why cant i bloody ov regulary:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't know hon but your not the only lady. Other ladies have problems too. I assure you x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't know hon but your not the only lady. Other ladies have problems too. I assure you x

sorry downer over bens brought me back up:)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:thumbup: Good!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :thumbup: Good!!! :yipee::yipee:

and hopefully will be able to get my apt sorted in the next week or so as we faxed off paper work to the health insurance this morn:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yay xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: hon for getting paperwork sorted :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: hon for getting paperwork sorted :)

about bloody time it is!


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi ladies

i feel like sleeping and only waking up when i know everything will be perfect and ok


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> i feel like sleeping and only waking up when i know everything will be perfect and ok

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

i hate how unfair this world is hun.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i hate how unfair this world is hun.

me too hun:hugs: any news on the baby?


----------



## faerieprozac

I'll pm you on fb hun.

i feel the whole world is a joke today. i've got no pma.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'll pm you on fb hun.
> 
> i feel the whole world is a joke today. i've got no pma.

:hugs: chin up hun u cant help them if they dont want to help themselfs


----------



## faerieprozac

i cant smile today :( af will be here in 4 days or so, i cba anymore this is too much i'm not ok


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i cant smile today :( af will be here in 4 days or so, i cba anymore this is too much i'm not ok

:hugs: im not the best with words hun but dont give up things seem hard and stressfull now but they will get better u have beautiful sadie and ben who love u so much stuff any one else


----------



## faerieprozac

thanks hun. i'm just angry at the world today. i've been raised in such a loving family orientated family, it seems alien to me the stuff that i witness and the stuff i read in the paper, the world is full of evil :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Hope everything turns out ok cos you sound very upset and I wish you could feel happy :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

thanks hun

think i need a holiday lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well cd 51 and no af:shrug: 16 dpo apparently


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:

Wow Linds thats annoying for you sorry :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Sending lots of :hugs: Faerie hon!

Well I am officially a lazy and pregnant lady :haha: I am now officially no longer working and I managed to sleep in until 10.45am :dohh: I feel really really really good :)

Sorry your cycle seems never ending hon :hugs: 16dpo surely shes just around the corner!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs: Faerie hon!
> 
> Well I am officially a lazy and pregnant lady :haha: I am now officially no longer working and I managed to sleep in until 10.45am :dohh: I feel really really really good :)
> 
> Sorry your cycle seems never ending hon :hugs: 16dpo surely shes just around the corner!

im not v impressed this cycle lol. but i havent taken agnus castus nor macca this cycle so think thats one prob. i had a kinda pinky browny tinge on my towel earlyer so hoping sumthings going on!. woooop for rest and relaxating for you!:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hope she comes or you get a bfp

wooo lazy pregnant lady :D

i'm in a foul mood today have sent OH out so he's out of the way cause it's not his fault and i hate moaning at him :(

my tummy hurts aswell but not af cramps generally


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh, in terms of SS (i know i shouldn't and i know theres no point) i'm tearful, gassy and nauseous, i've also had a very restless night.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - I don't blame you for being lazy. I say take advantage of this now whilst you can because you won't be able to be once Charlie is here! :thumbup:

Faer - Sorry you feel blah today. Those symptoms sound pretty cool so maybe this is it for you :winkwink:

AFM - I have just cleaned the bathroom and now I'm watching Loose Women whilst working and gonna have a cup-a-soup and wholemeal toast. I made a hotpot for our tea later so just need to heat it up. Need to go through my bills folder in a second and pay the ones that need payment. 

Might have a little snooze in a second. Feeling a bit tired. AF came 5am Sunday and has now started to dwindle away. My acupuncturist has cancelled my appointment today because shes not well :shrug:. 

I am compiling a list of questions to put forward to Salome and the Doctor at Visterhermosa next Friday. I will be getting my meds and starting Birth Control 2 weeks after that. Then I will be on another med to make the lining of my womb ready for my transfer. I should only be on this until the Donor and I are synchronised with our cycles and then I go over and have the transfer. 2 lil embrys placed in my womb. We have decided to have a little break of around 4 or 5 days after my transfer and just take it easy in the hotel. Taking advantage of Room Service and just relaxing LOTS. We have started to make a playlist of films on ITUNES and taking our Ipods with us. Might go on the beach for the odd walk and take a stroll on the trams in the evening watching the sun go down. After the whole year of TTC and not having much luck I think a well deserved break is in order for us. :thumbup:. Apparently according to my VistaHermosa buddies on FF they say it is 20 degrees and sunny out there right now and people are actually on the beach. :haha:

I'm not nervous. I just want it!

I don't know why but I'm crying here. :cry:

I'm crying because I can't believe this is actually happening. I've worked my f**ing bum off these last few months and I've never been more determined to save in my life. Working 112 hours a week some weeks and its all been worth it and I would do it all again if it means we get our baby :baby: or babies :baby: :baby:


----------



## faerieprozac

:) very happy for you madly i hope it works out


oh was meant to be back a while ago and hasn't :( have tidied all the rooms except mop the toilet floor, am fed up and want my hunny to cuddle me. we haven't dtd much this month cause i've had thrush (possibly another symptom????) so we've dtd about 3 times, twice over OV... i pray this is it but i know it won't be


----------



## faerieprozac

I have that familiar cramp :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww :hugs: faer


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well defo no ov for me :growlmad: just taken my first ac hopefully that can sort out this cycle:growlmad:


----------



## faerieprozac

linds hun :hugs:

you'll be able to get your fs app soon

after my horrible low day yesterday (i literally cried for 3/4 of it) i've woke up feeling better. my cat came and lay on me for ages last night, and he usually doesn't he usually just sits on the end of the bed or in the hallway, well i know cats are empathetic and can sense emotions so i'm guessing he knew i was sad, but i've also read in places that cats are protective of pregnant owners...

it's 11dpo today, i've temped the last two mornings to get me into the swing of it again, and it's 36.7 today, looking at previous charts that's only happened once in october (wasn't a pregnancy though just odd temps lol). Usually it drops a little today, I know I can't go on two temps at the end of the cycle, but I know AF will be here when it hits 36.3/36.2 without fail. 

I've had very very severe cramps, mostly last night, it was crippling, but I refuse to take painkillers until AF appears. I'm pondering testing today, because I feel like I need to (it's been a while since I pee'd on anything!!! lol)

How are you all? Hope your cycle sorts its self out hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounding positive Faerie hon :hugs:

Glad you feel a tad better today :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im oput of puff lol just did 15 mins on the bike lol i am so unfit


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Glad your feeling better. Hope you are preggars!:thumbup: (praying for you!)

Lindsey - :rofl: about you being outa puff

Madly - Hows your day going lazy slug lady hehe :haha:

AFM - Just cleaned kitchen and had a toast with honey on and a strong cup of tea (decaf as usual). Now working and watching This Morning :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Missymoo you cheeky lady :kiss: Well I do plan on cleaning our bedroom and bathroom once I move my arse but cause MIL is collecting Oliver from school DH wont fetch him home until 5.30m so I know I have ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL day to achieve this :rofl: I go figure a little bit at a time plus I have sore hips and lower back today had a crap nights sleep :dohh: I tend to get numb hips/pelvis and upper legs when I sleep on my back too long whilst in bed and it always wakes me up :wacko:

I am waiting for the postman to come I have 5 parcels expected from ebay for Charlie and cant wait to recieve....just a lovely shawl, milk dispenser and bibs nothing majorly exciting but I cant wait to recieve none the less.

Sounds like my sort of morning which no doubt I will be having plenty of :thumbup: Oh and no reply from my boss to either emails I have sent to him (one monday and one yesterday!) not even a `im looking into it and will get back to you` email :nope: such bad management makes me think all the more I have done the right thing here :thumbup:

Linds hon I cannot wait to start exercising again after Charlie is here....it always makes me feel so good you stick with it!


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm going to have my spag bog and then test.... i know its going to be bfn but i need to lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

fx for you Faer! x


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm so scared!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/533018-superdrug-cd24-approx-11dpo-see.html#post9093061


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i'm so scared!!!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/533018-superdrug-cd24-approx-11dpo-see.html#post9093061

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

:D :D :D :D :D

come on beanie!! stick stick stick!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :D :D :D :D :D
> 
> come on beanie!! stick stick stick!!

stick lil beanie:happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh linds where are our girls!!!!! lol

i'm so buzzy right now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahhh linds where are our girls!!!!! lol
> 
> i'm so buzzy right now

i nknow typical not to be around whe we need em!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have a massive smile on my face right now!

I had a feeling!! 

I just had this feeling that you would be Faer hehe:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And can I just say that that line is so F**KING BEAUTIFUL! AND IT IS SOOO POSITIVE!!! XXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just me u and frogger left now pam:happydance: and we will all get there i feel it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope so


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't imagine what it feels like


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha get your velcro on! lol 

I just read what you put hehe!


----------



## faerieprozac

its pos again today girls i am so fricking nervous!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> its pos again today girls i am so fricking nervous!!!!!!!

wooooohoooooo:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hope so

we will mrs! i had a dream u and martyn had ur baby girl last night ur two daughters were cooing over her and u had the most bigest grin on ur face:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - You just made me cry


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - You just made me cry

ooooopsy sorrry:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - what does it feel like when you get the lines?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey - You just made me cry
> 
> ooooopsy sorrry:hugs:Click to expand...

Nooo in a nice way :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Have you told Ben? What did he say?
Are you going to work today? I bet you won't be able to concentrate or contain yourself.
I can't imagine how it feels.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Faer - what does it feel like when you get the lines?

thats what i wanna know too lol my chems wrre so faint that i enevr believed them for ages cant ever imaging seeing two dark lines lkike that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey - You just made me cry
> 
> ooooopsy sorrry:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo in a nice way :hugs:Click to expand...

we will get the babe i know we will:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I kept going on and on and on and on about it in bed last night with Martyn. I was so shocked and happy and ....................I just couldn't switch off lol

Because he knows you all now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I kept going on and on and on and on about it in bed last night with Martyn. I was so shocked and happy and ....................I just couldn't switch off lol
> 
> Because he knows you all now lol

lmao so wasi i said to ben its given me so much pma we can do it too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I said to Martyn I bet you couldn't sleep last night cos I knew you would be like me hahaha
We are alike in a lot of ways


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tmi- but i think i may be having an unovulatory cycle i dunno just checked my cm and had a stretchy/sticky bit of cm with brown in it like blood:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I said to Martyn I bet you couldn't sleep last night cos I knew you would be like me hahaha
> We are alike in a lot of ways

i slept with a hige grin on lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhhh. Where are your mits lady!!!:haha:

Wait until Madly and Frogger find out about Faer!! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhhh. Where are your mits lady!!!:haha:
> 
> Wait until Madly and Frogger find out about Faer!! hehe

i aint got any mits lol im panicing as never had it b4 i think its a non ovulatarty cycke as my temps are nuts this cycle


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What happens with anovulatory?:shrug:

I know you don't ovulate but how does your cycle go back to normal?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What happens with anovulatory?:shrug:
> 
> I know you don't ovulate but how does your cycle go back to normal?

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/anovulation.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was gonna wait and try a mth woithout help of the fs but i think this proves i need to go and find out hwats going on. im such a worryer after watching hollyoaks where steph died of cervical cancer i panic that il prob have that or some other deadly disease


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Don't be silly. If you are concerned go and have your cervix checked out. I did that last year because I had a little lump on mine but it turned out to be nothing x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Don't be silly. If you are concerned go and have your cervix checked out. I did that last year because I had a little lump on mine but it turned out to be nothing x

ive no lumps or anything i just panic anything to do with down there is bad lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You cant just assume this though or jump to this conclusion. Don't worry x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You cant just assume this though or jump to this conclusion. Don't worry x

:hugs: just burnt 122.6 cals:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

LOL... omg I love you girls so much!!! You make me smile!!

It was great but i'm still very nervous as AF still due in like 2 days at most so....

Doc said it was fine, the tests were fine my blood pressure was fine she gave me lots of advice and was very nice. I have work this afternoon. 

I took a digi and it came up 1-2 weeks :)

I cried so much :D PLEASE STICK BEANIE I NEED YOU. 

My best mate, when i told her ages ago we were trying for a baby, she said feb or oct would be important, but this was back in 2009... SHE MUST HAVE MEANT NOW!! SURELY? she reads tarot and said in november it would be very soon.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> LOL... omg I love you girls so much!!! You make me smile!!
> 
> It was great but i'm still very nervous as AF still due in like 2 days at most so....
> 
> Doc said it was fine, the tests were fine my blood pressure was fine she gave me lots of advice and was very nice. I have work this afternoon.
> 
> I took a digi and it came up 1-2 weeks :)
> 
> I cried so much :D PLEASE STICK BEANIE I NEED YOU.
> 
> My best mate, when i told her ages ago we were trying for a baby, she said feb or oct would be important, but this was back in 2009... SHE MUST HAVE MEANT NOW!! SURELY? she reads tarot and said in november it would be very soon.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Faer this is so brilliant! Best news ever!!!!

I can't stop thinking about you:happydance::happydance:

So how many times did you both :sex: this cycle cos I remember you fretting about not doing it enough because you were away with your family etc etc. :haha:

What does it feel like when you see the lines and then you see the digi 1-2 weeks. Tell me please!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

pam how long are u gonna be away for when u go alicante? will miss you!


----------



## faerieprozac

it felt amazing and i was shocked

we only really did it twice cause i've had thrush after ov!!!

think we conceived the morning before i went to my mums for the weekend, i made sure we got a quicky in before we got princess!! i ov that day or the next.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

not long my lovely...we go sleep on thursday at 5pm...wake up at 2am...airport for 4am...flight at 6.25....arrive alicante at 10.30 and then appt 11am....then we can do what the devil we like until about 7pm when we need to be at airport, then our flight back is like 9.50pm...arrive back in uk about 11.50 on still same day.

So basically in a nutshell I will be offline from 5.30pm thursday until about Saturday morning usual time lol....SO JUST friday you wont hear from me. hehe

I will miss you too hon. I love ya!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> it felt amazing and i was shocked
> 
> we only really did it twice cause i've had thrush after ov!!!
> 
> think we conceived the morning before i went to my mums for the weekend, i made sure we got a quicky in before we got princess!! i ov that day or the next.

Oh mmmmmmy god!! Its true then. That was same with Madly. Over doing it is not good. You only need that 1 or 2 times and WHAM! BHAM! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

For transfer we are staying a few days though but only because I need to rest after it but I will take my laptop and come online. I can't cope without this site and FF. I feel like I've lost a limb. I will use Martyns laptop so he has to carry it haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - When are you gonna change your ticker. Are you having a fruit one? I want a fruit one hehe:haha:

You will be Poppy Seed!!

Preggo lady :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh my god i justrelaised once ur up the duff too im gonna me dragging behind ! alough as i havent ovd yet i have a chance of still catching this cycle i have opks and my ac so im not out yet am i?


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm waiting until sunday

apparently its the size of an apple pip atm!

right I have to get ready for work :( I LOVE YOU ALLLLLLL xxxxx


----------



## faerieprozac

linds thats the spirit!! PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WE LOVE YOU FAER! AND WE ARE SOOOOOOOO BLOODY HAPPY FOR YOU!

YOU DESERVE THIS. I AM EXCITED FOR YOU!

You both go to work and we be thinking of you lots. Speak later hon xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> oh my god i justrelaised once ur up the duff too im gonna me dragging behind ! alough as i havent ovd yet i have a chance of still catching this cycle i have opks and my ac so im not out yet am i?

God is looking over us all! :flower:

I believe that he is. I truly do. And one by one he will answer all our prayers :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WE LOVE YOU FAER! AND WE ARE SOOOOOOOO BLOODY HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> YOU DESERVE THIS. I AM EXCITED FOR YOU!
> 
> You both go to work and we be thinking of you lots. Speak later hon xxxxx :kiss:

dito that:happydance::flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Im gonna clean out my parrots cage now....has to be done lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Im gonna clean out my parrots cage now....has to be done lol

lol im heading to the shop soon to get bits for my tea having a nice healthy chiken with salad:p


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mmmmmmmmmmmmm i never thought healthy could be tastey!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I love grilled chicken. We are having Heinz Raviolli in Tomato Sauce on 2 slices of Wholemeal bread with grated cheese grilled over the top. How yummy in your tummy is that Linds!!!:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I love grilled chicken. We are having Heinz Raviolli in Tomato Sauce on 2 slices of Wholemeal bread with grated cheese grilled over the top. How yummy in your tummy is that Linds!!!:haha:

YAKKKKKK lol i no like wholemeal bread bluhhh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh lol sorry x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh lol sorry x

i cant eat bread unless its white then i pay for it with my ibs lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wholemeals much better. You always burn fibre very quickly and you should have it really with IBS. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wholemeals much better. You always burn fibre very quickly and you should have it really with IBS. lol

i dont like anthign with "BITS" in lol cant eat yogurys with bits in cant eat bread with bits in lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh your a fussy eater! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh your a fussy eater! lol

lol yep dont eat many veg neither peas and carrot n sweetcorn thats it!


----------



## lace&pearls

Does anyone know does Gail do re-readings? :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lace&pearls said:


> Does anyone know does Gail do re-readings? :shrug:

she didntt for me:nope:


----------



## kaicyn

How can I get a reading!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE IT FAERIE I AM SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU 

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:

Ladies the floodgates have opened on this thread :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE IT FAERIE I AM SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU
> 
> :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Ladies the floodgates have opened on this thread :)

next its pam:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think agree pam is next and then you and missymoo around the same time. Linds I think you may get meds from your FS which will mean you may get your :bfp: at the same time as MissyMoo or just after :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I think agree pam is next and then you and missymoo around the same time. Linds I think you may get meds from your FS which will mean you may get your :bfp: at the same time as MissyMoo or just after :)

lol pam is missy:haha: i still waiting on my in surance to come thru they are so slow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweeeeeey i thought fruit was meant to be good for you! i just got pekish and reached for pinaple instead of choc or sweets and now my tounge is on fire soo burny burny


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am Missy hehe and Pam! 

You are funny with your burny tongue. We just had our Ravioli on toast with grated cheese on top and then grilled....wow!!! nice


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am Missy hehe and Pam!
> 
> You are funny with your burny tongue. We just had our Ravioli on toast with grated cheese on top and then grilled....wow!!! nice

my tounge is on fire stupid health food!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh am so confused :dohh: I thought you meant frogger whats froggers name .............ah yes patty :dohh: See not far off damn baby brain :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh am so confused :dohh: I thought you meant frogger whats froggers name .............ah yes patty :dohh: See not far off damn baby brain :rofl:

:haha: both p's lol:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

evening ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Unfortunabely my mum won and I got named Pamela and I don't much like it lol. If my dad had had his way I would be Becky now! damn! :dohh:

Hi Preggo Lady!!! :baby:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry Missymoo I get so confused these days :dohh:

:wave: Faerie!


----------



## faerieprozac

i was meant to be called emma :D but my dad realised if they added a j to the beginning the initials of my first name and middle names would spell his name, jim... lol

hi :) am still fretting :( lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh bens little sl*t of a neice is preg:nope: now allmy pma is gone


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Stop fretting everything will be fine :hugs: You need to relax lol

Whisper - Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Faer - Stop fretting everything will be fine :hugs: You need to relax lol
> 
> Whisper - Sorry to hear that :hugs:

i GIVE UP im just gonna coo over all your babies lol i cant even bloody ovulate and ppl who dont even try just fall preg at the drop of there knikers :cry: think its time for me to take a step back from here and ttc


----------



## faerieprozac

no linds dont give up!!!!!

if i had given up i wouldn't have a beanie!! you'll get your turn!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ditto


----------



## faerieprozac

morning!


----------



## faerieprozac

linds my beautiful friend, please don't give up xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> linds my beautiful friend, please don't give up xx

woken this morn to that cm with blood in again worried now so bens mums on the phone to the fs for me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i gota get ready and go down find out whats going on and brikin myself dont want a smear the last one hurt and she called me a wimp for it:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

whens your app?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> whens your app?

its more or less a sit and wait as no apts available and im proper panicing as gonna have to have a smear. going now will be back later


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thinking of you Linds x :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hope you appointment goes ok Linds hon :hugs:

Remember us ladies will do absolutely anything in our power to become mummys....this is just preparing for that :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Madly I have cramps but only on one side is this good? Don't feel bad cramps, like.. its hard to explain... like.. burning?? It's only on one side, ride above my hip.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Faerie hon I cramped all the way through and still do now :wacko: 

I think it was one of the reasons why I never quite believed I was pregnant although I knew it wasnt AF iykwim.....please try and relax this is your forever :bfp: :)


----------



## faerieprozac

Don't think I can relax until tomorrow is gone :( lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please try not to worry :hugs:

Says me who still doesnt believe she is pregnant at 29wks :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - how long had you been trying for?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what a f*kiing waste of time:growlmad: didnt even see the gyne person we got to the office they asked for our deatils so ben gave them his details and the letter we got from the health insurance. they then turn round and say they need mine what i havent got im insured thru ben or so we thought, he then rang up the health insurance who tell him im not insured and NEITHER IS HE! and they wont give him insurance until he give proof he was insured in the uk we dont have health insurance in the uk!:growlmad: went to the pharmacy tho and they gave me some thrush stuff and told me to use that for 3 days then get sumin called vagi hex


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My god what a nightmare Linds you must be worn out and upset :hugs:

How are you going to get around it then?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> My god what a nightmare Linds you must be worn out and upset :hugs:
> 
> How are you going to get around it then?

his sister works for a solisiter so she is going to ask him for help and see where to go. on the plus side i THINK af is on way as the brown cm has gotten more n more please pray for the witch for me ladies lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just want to appologise for last night felt mega crap that she was preg and not me :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: Sounds like a right mess hope you get it sorted out asap!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds can I just ask you; sorry if this is personal but when you do get AF do you get cramping and is it light, medium or heavy flow? I just wondered because of your long cycle and I was wondering if you got heavy AF:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Linds can I just ask you; sorry if this is personal but when you do get AF do you get cramping and is it light, medium or heavy flow? I just wondered because of your long cycle and I was wondering if you got heavy AF:shrug:

it really depends for me hun sometime light and painfull or heavy painfull and v yucky lol last cycle af cam early and was light as hell and the one b4 that was really heavy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Your flow sounds like mine.

God I feel so tired:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Your flow sounds like mine.
> 
> God I feel so tired:shrug:

same laying on ma bed with mingin headache


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I had a headache earlier. I had to pop into town and I felt really rushed. Came back and was all hot and my hair looked like a witches hair! lol It never bloody stops raining in Maidstone. Getting sick off it. Day after day after day its rain rain rain rain! blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


or

Meh as you say! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What are you both having for tea tonight?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What are you both having for tea tonight?

ive already had mine chiken frikase(cant spell it) lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Are you an hour later than us?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Are you an hour later than us?

yeps gets bloody confusing at times lol


----------



## faerieprozac

i'm eating jacket potatoe with ravoli mmmmmm and lots of cheese. 

Missy - I was trying for 18 months

Linds - :hugs: i hope bens sister can help

And me, I'm feeling ok, was worried about the little cramps I had earlier, but have felt fine all day, a little emotional reading my magazines on the bus though!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Why were they sad stories Faer?

I just did Claire Nazir Boot Camp dvd lol....I feel amazing mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm!

But I also have treated myself to a glass of wine so maybe thats whats making me feel amazing lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I just want to say that I love Raviolli and we had that yesterday on toast with cheese on top.....you have good taste Faer!:thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

My best mate just came round and I had text her about my pregnancy, she said she couldn't believe it and had brought her book round. She does tarot and on tuesday (she wrote and dated it in her journal/book) she did one for me. My past - the card was about struggles, whats happening now - I got the god of fertility!!!! and future - a card that suggests going to have some good news to shout about and being happy!! she said she was going to text me on tuesday after the reading but didn't wanna upset me!! She was SO shocked when i text her on wednesday. She uses greek tarot cards.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> My best mate just came round and I had text her about my pregnancy, she said she couldn't believe it and had brought her book round. She does tarot and on tuesday (she wrote and dated it in her journal/book) she did one for me. My past - the card was about struggles, whats happening now - I got the god of fertility!!!! and future - a card that suggests going to have some good news to shout about and being happy!! she said she was going to text me on tuesday after the reading but didn't wanna upset me!! She was SO shocked when i text her on wednesday. She uses greek tarot cards.

Wow!!! she sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

She feels very positive about this one. 

I'm buzzing right now :) sorry I don't wanna keep on about it i try not to!!


----------



## faerieprozac

I love you all i'm sorry i've not shut up :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lol ....we are taking doggies out now... Trust me if it were me I would be shouting out in the streets!!! Don't apologise...ITS BLOODY FANTASTIC!!! hehe

Love you. nIGHT XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX so tired x


----------



## faerieprozac

test is darker and temps still high this morn i cant go back to sleep im nervous and shakey and feel sick but i think thats nerves


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> test is darker and temps still high this morn i cant go back to sleep im nervous and shakey and feel sick but i think thats nerves

:happydance::happydance::happydance: we got a baby faer on thw way:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We are aunties Lindsey...

Virtual Auntie Linds and Auntie Pammi xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> test is darker and temps still high this morn i cant go back to sleep im nervous and shakey and feel sick but i think thats nerves

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

hehe

so you should have started af today! I think :crib:

:rofl:

:witch: :nope::nope::nope: :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

come on pam ur turn next :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol....:rofl: yes maaaaam!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lol....:rofl: yes maaaaam!

il follow suit once i get onto my new cycle lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah, AF was due today, am so scared everytime I go to the tolet!! Nothing though,just cm. Once I get through today I'll be much more confident about things. 

I had a dream that all my female friends round here were pregnant and kept phoning me to tell me the news


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah, AF was due today, am so scared everytime I go to the tolet!! Nothing though,just cm. Once I get through today I'll be much more confident about things.
> 
> I had a dream that all my female friends round here were pregnant and kept phoning me to tell me the news

dnt think af os too far away for me as my brown cm is back lol and has a bloody smell


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Faerie hon I also have a good feeling for you and a little :blue: bundle :)

Please can I be a virtual Auntie too :shrug: you forgot me :(...virtual auntie Charmaine :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

you're all virtual aunts, as long as this little beanie stays put. i haven't got cramps now. just a little twinge in my left side, above my hip, i think this must be the side its nesting in


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we all need to try meet up sometime!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Charmaine :hi: beautiful name.

Sorry I didn't say your name cos didn't know it....yes Virtual Auntie Charmaine xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Boredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd neone about?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ah well off to drown my sorrows in bed


----------



## faerieprozac

Well ladies i'm still pregnant, af was a no show and barely any cramps. Wish me luck for tomorrow!! 

Linds hun, smile, xxx


----------



## bluelilly72

im new to this room and so many pages to go though for 2010 congrats on ur news far was reading yours from 2010 lol i just wondering if gail pridiction is good i got a daughter who 4 and 6 month old said concieve in march to april:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so fed up if nmy body reaaly am ive had 2 crosshairs put on by ff this mth and both been taken off again, no ov yet keep spotting brown blood when i wipe yet no real af im so sick of it think im broken well n truely now never gonna get my chane am i? i hate feeling jelouse when pregnancys are announced and i hate crying and nobody understanding and i cant see anyone to get awnsers as health insurance are being dicks saying the3y wont insure ben until he proves he was insured in the uk so in the meantime non of us are isnured as its meant to be a fam insurance!


----------



## faerieprozac

bluelilly72 said:


> im new to this room and so many pages to go though for 2010 congrats on ur news far was reading yours from 2010 lol i just wondering if gail pridiction is good i got a daughter who 4 and 6 month old said concieve in march to april:happydance:

Gail didn't get me right, she said August, I got my bfp in oct and feb, gl though. 

Linds my beauty, please keep your chin up, i don't know what to say i don't know which words will comfort you, i'm so sorry if i've been going on about my bfps so much, i will back down now, you will get your turn hun and you'll be a wonderful mummy i know it, i don't know what else to say but it breaks my heart to see you down, we love you xxx :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> bluelilly72 said:
> 
> 
> im new to this room and so many pages to go though for 2010 congrats on ur news far was reading yours from 2010 lol i just wondering if gail pridiction is good i got a daughter who 4 and 6 month old said concieve in march to april:happydance:
> 
> Gail didn't get me right, she said August, I got my bfp in oct and feb, gl though.
> 
> Linds my beauty, please keep your chin up, i don't know what to say i don't know which words will comfort you, i'm so sorry if i've been going on about my bfps so much, i will back down now, you will get your turn hun and you'll be a wonderful mummy i know it, i don't know what else to say but it breaks my heart to see you down, we love you xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

no hunni i dont want to to stop going on im so happy for you and you deserve it so u shout from the rooftops:hugs: i am just feeling so down atm bens neices annpucnement was the icing on the cake and cant seem to get myself back up especialy now i know i cant see a fs for god knows how long :cry:


----------



## bluelilly72

how do you get the pics up etc but it is feb??? is this your 1st fae
e


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluelilly72 said:


> how do you get the pics up etc but it is feb??? is this your 1st fae
> e

no gail said to her august for her bfp and she didnt get it she got it in feb instead i really wouldnt waste money on them hun most have been proven to be fakes and a total waste of money


----------



## bluelilly72

stupid me i read it wrong lol so happy for u fae u been waiting a while for ur bfp well normal days feel like weeks


----------



## bluelilly72

i think it just abit of fun tho she said some stuff to be true how long u beeen trying as saw ur post from 2010


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluelilly72 said:


> i think it just abit of fun tho she said some stuff to be true how long u beeen trying as saw ur post from 2010

me? since august 09


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: lovely ladies :flower:

hey mrs active wish i had your energy lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl:

Sorry wasn't about last night we went out to a Squash Club Dinner but food wasn't that good and was boring. Would rather have been here with you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Sorry wasn't about last night we went out to a Squash Club Dinner but food wasn't that good and was boring. Would rather have been here with you :hugs:

its fine hun i was not ina good mood at all last night felt so sorry for myself glad noone was around lol guess what i have?!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

what have u lol?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> what have u lol?

af cramps!! and the brown bloody stuff has started to turn more af like:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Woooooooohoooooooo! yay. So happy for ya! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Woooooooohoooooooo! yay. So happy for ya! xx

never thought id be so happy to have cramps


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know lol. I will be thinking this too when I can start my meds.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know lol. I will be thinking this too when I can start my meds.

im sooo exited for u only 5 days to go!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know and I don't feel nervous but not sure why lol. Feel more excited than ever now! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know and I don't feel nervous but not sure why lol. Feel more excited than ever now! hehe

cos its ur first major big step to ur babba:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know:cloud9:


----------



## faerieprozac

hello lovelies!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> hello lovelies!!

heylo preggo eggo:kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hello Ladies :wave:

How is everyone this eve?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hello Ladies :wave:
> 
> How is everyone this eve?

crampy lol hows u and bumpy boy? xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Hope its AF for you hon :kiss:

Not bad a real grumpy cow today :wacko: I think it hit me I lost my job :sad1: I need a new hobby I am driving myself mad with the cleaning!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: Hope its AF for you hon :kiss:
> 
> Not bad a real grumpy cow today :wacko: I think it hit me I lost my job :sad1: I need a new hobby I am driving myself mad with the cleaning!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

i am stuffed from dinner mmmmm

tired though but my mother in law is round


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am tired too faerie tired of cleaning the house....I have serious issues I have decided to take up knitting as a new hobby :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi madly and faer....:hi: x 

Madly hmmm what hobby can you do? What do you enjoy doing?

Faer - Love the new even bolder line hon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MissyMoo am going to take up knitting :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> MissyMoo am going to take up knitting :)

hehe bens getting a me a book for valantines day on making sock animals so i can make them for friends and my bubba when evr i have one


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon theres this weekly issue mag thingy starting this week and first mag comes with needles and wool so I thought I would give it a go....I would be estatic if I could knit Charlie a blanket :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds hon theres this weekly issue mag thingy starting this week and first mag comes with needles and wool so I thought I would give it a go....I would be estatic if I could knit Charlie a blanket :)

id love to be able to knit but havent got the coordiantion for it so starting with just sewing lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am a great cross stitcher I have done some great cross stitches inc me to you and winnie pooh :) I tried knitting when I was way way younger my nana tried to teach me when I was 10 or summat and I remember not doing so bad but honestly right now do not have a clue but I have plenty of time on my hands to learn so I go figure nothing ventured nothing gained right :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Am a great cross stitcher I have done some great cross stitches inc me to you and winnie pooh :) I tried knitting when I was way way younger my nana tried to teach me when I was 10 or summat and I remember not doing so bad but honestly right now do not have a clue but I have plenty of time on my hands to learn so I go figure nothing ventured nothing gained right :)

yeh charlie will have a blankey in no time! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooooo chuffed with myself lol just managed to oput in my passary thingy normaly takes me at least 45 mins haha took me 10!:happydance: in your face yeasr infection!


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahh I can never do that Linds I hate it. I think I've got a mild yeast infection atm had it for about a week now, well, on and off really, it's only bad at night though :S I don't wanna have to go docs again for it though and have no cream left, just an oral tablet which I was gonna take when AF came... but now I cant... lol, not complaining though. 

Madly - I LOVE knitting, my nan taught me when I was little (about 8 or 9) and I still remember how to do it, might do it again actually, havent for a while, I'm not great at it but it's nice to sit and do, very relaxing. 

Missy - thanks :D Hoping tomorrows is just as dark!! I'm shocked every morning when there is a line, I still cant believe it. 

We've just been playing nevermind the buzzcocks board game, which I had when I was like... 14.. lol. It's sooooo funny. Told OH mum, cause we're quite close and when his sister was pregnant, she was the last to know, so I think it made her feel quite honoured knowing so early, but I've warned her not to get too excited for a couple of weeks yet! Also she's had so much bad stuff going on with her girls the last two weeks, she needed some good news. I made her sunday roast and cake and OH brought her some wine, to show her we love her very much and not all her children get into trouble!

Symptoms - I found some very odd CM earlier (tmi) it looked like snot!! It felt like AF had it, it was very weird. I have a few small cramps and my boobs are quite achey, but not sore to touch. I'm very tired though. 

I'm going to bed now. Sweet dreams my wonderful friends xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blahhhhh too fudjin early:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahh I can never do that Linds I hate it. I think I've got a mild yeast infection atm had it for about a week now, well, on and off really, it's only bad at night though :S I don't wanna have to go docs again for it though and have no cream left, just an oral tablet which I was gonna take when AF came... but now I cant... lol, not complaining though.
> 
> Madly - I LOVE knitting, my nan taught me when I was little (about 8 or 9) and I still remember how to do it, might do it again actually, havent for a while, I'm not great at it but it's nice to sit and do, very relaxing.
> 
> Missy - thanks :D Hoping tomorrows is just as dark!! I'm shocked every morning when there is a line, I still cant believe it.
> 
> We've just been playing nevermind the buzzcocks board game, which I had when I was like... 14.. lol. It's sooooo funny. Told OH mum, cause we're quite close and when his sister was pregnant, she was the last to know, so I think it made her feel quite honoured knowing so early, but I've warned her not to get too excited for a couple of weeks yet! Also she's had so much bad stuff going on with her girls the last two weeks, she needed some good news. I made her sunday roast and cake and OH brought her some wine, to show her we love her very much and not all her children get into trouble!
> 
> Symptoms - I found some very odd CM earlier (tmi) it looked like snot!! It felt like AF had it, it was very weird. I have a few small cramps and my boobs are quite achey, but not sore to touch. I'm very tired though.
> 
> I'm going to bed now. Sweet dreams my wonderful friends xxx

u could try balance active gel hun but ask the pharmacicst first that always helps me when i have a mild infection. im off to the jo center again this morn got a meeting :shrug: not that i can talk to them lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning beautifuls!! :flower:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning!! I tested again this morn, it's even darker, tummy was hurting in the night but i've put that down to (tmi) constipation cause it feels much better now! I'm feeling grand, I'm really starting to think this is it... 

I had a very very weird and vivid dream, nothing baby related, just OTT.. lol. But when I woke up I got sleep paralysis again, I've not had it in ages and it usually happens when I'm stressed, I pray it doesn't become regular, it's horrible and I couldn't go back to sleep cause I fear it. Has anyone had it before? It's when your mind is awake, but your body is still asleep (only way I can describe it), you can't move ANYTHING, cant talk, natural reaction is to panic, it's a really scary experience and it can last for a few seconds up to a few mins, luckily this didn't last long but I was almost in tears when I snapped out of it. OH said just don't think about it, but it's easy for him to say, he also said "you always snap out of it anyway" but thats not the point, when it's happening the only thing I think of is what if I don't snap out of it this time?! Gah

Sorry I'm writing essays lately!! Anyone got anything nice planned for V day? We are exchanging gifts and cards when I'm home from work, and getting a curry... Mmmm, I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have had that when stressed but didnt realise it was called that. It is scary!!

Yes we are also exchanging cards and gifts later when Martyn gets home and then we are going to Frankie and Bennies for a meal and to see Knombio and Juliet at cinema.

I love your essays! You sound so happy and I am happy for ya! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i THINK af may of arrived


----------



## faerieprozac

Woooooo I hope so Linds so you can start a new cycle!! 

Right, I won't be on tonight, so hope you all have lovely valentines!! love love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love u too faer xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for AF girly :)

Happy V-DAY ladies.....sorry its a tad late......................long story but I havent been around all day :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for AF girly :)
> 
> Happy V-DAY ladies.....sorry its a tad late......................long story but I havent been around all day :winkwink:

wasnt af:shrug: temp has shot back up and only getting blood when my pesary stuff comes out:shrug: please sumone stop me from googling im only finding bad stuff:(


----------



## faerieprozac

don't google hun! i always google and think the worst. 

i wish i could help :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> don't google hun! i always google and think the worst.
> 
> i wish i could help :(

my mum bless her heeart is putting in 50 pound into our bank so i can go and see them and pay ourselfs. have an apointment tomoz at half past 11 and shitting myself incase they fnd the worst my temps have been so high this cycle and idunno what the hell is going on i feel physicly sick with worry:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: i really don't know what it could be hunny but thats so sweet of your mum


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :hugs: i really don't know what it could be hunny but thats so sweet of your mum

if ive had reacurrent yeast infections that havent been treated propely it could be pelvic inflametry what can cause infertility:nope:


----------



## faerieprozac

don't worry hun it'll make it worse, be calm, it may not be that xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> don't worry hun it'll make it worse, be calm, it may not be that xx

thats what my mum said "theres nothing to fear but fear itself"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr health insurance sent another letter, ben just rang them and basicly he has To prove he was insured in the uk or no insurance as he was self employed he was sent aloud of forms but the form he needed to fill in for health insurance national insurance contributions he never filled in or sent off as it said he had to the end of 2011 to do so:shrug: he then shredded EVERYTHING when we moved over here so we do not have it and unless he can show them that then we have to pay 5000 euors to the health insurance here before we can get it and then we would have to wait to the startr of a new tax year to get a letter to say it was exepted! so basicly im fucked no insurance and he said we can forget it hes not paying that much money so with that away goes my dreams of mother hood.im done cant do it anymore cant even get help! so i think as its obviouse my time isnt gonna come anytime soon that i should leave bnb and find sumin else to do as ttc aint happening


----------



## faerieprozac

Hun I'm so sorry about all this I really hope it gets sorted out for you it's not fair :( :( :( :hugs: please don't lose your PMA linds


----------



## faerieprozac

and please don't leave bnb :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hun I'm so sorry about all this I really hope it gets sorted out for you it's not fair :( :( :( :hugs: please don't lose your PMA linds




faerieprozac said:


> and please don't leave bnb :(

im done hun physicly and mentaly can not do it anymore, sumthing so simple for most ppl that i just cant do and cant get any help for it neither


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

mood swings or what :|


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok. have a tiny update and a tiny bit of hope back, ben rang up his old health insurance company who THINK as he was with them b4 he moved to the uk that he can continue his insurance with them and add me to it he just has to go tomorrow to the office of the other place and cancel the one that they are messing us around for and then go to the old place and HOPEFULLY we may get insurance sorted [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## faerieprozac

WhisperOfHope said:


> ok. have a tiny update and a tiny bit of hope back, ben rang up his old health insurance company who THINK as he was with them b4 he moved to the uk that he can continue his insurance with them and add me to it he just has to go tomorrow to the office of the other place and cancel the one that they are messing us around for and then go to the old place and HOPEFULLY we may get insurance sorted [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

oh hun i hope that works out i really do!!! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ok. have a tiny update and a tiny bit of hope back, ben rang up his old health insurance company who THINK as he was with them b4 he moved to the uk that he can continue his insurance with them and add me to it he just has to go tomorrow to the office of the other place and cancel the one that they are messing us around for and then go to the old place and HOPEFULLY we may get insurance sorted [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> oh hun i hope that works out i really do!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

me too! so stressed out


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry:my sisters just told me shes 6 weeks preg


----------



## faerieprozac

oh hunny :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh hunny :( :hugs:

im happey for her as shes had 5 miscarriages and an eptopic this time she had a scan early and has seen baby and heartbeat hopefully all will go ok just such bad timing lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Happy that you are getting the insurance sorted! :hugs: about your sister getting pregnant and :hugs: to you and a :kiss: too!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorry ladies i must sound such a misserable moaining cow lately all i have done is whine


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Morning lovely ladies! :kiss:

Lindsey - No you have had a lot to cope with. Moving to Germany, t**ts for insurance companies and you cycle is playing up! You are allowed to feel down hon. We all understand and love you and if you can't air your emotions out in here then where can you. That's what this forum is for :kiss: How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: Morning lovely ladies! :kiss:
> 
> Lindsey - No you have had a lot to cope with. Moving to Germany, t**ts for insurance companies and you cycle is playing up! You are allowed to feel down hon. We all understand and love you and if you can't air your emotions out in here then where can you. That's what this forum is for :kiss: How are you feeling this morning?

scared lol gota go to the insurance this morn then onto the gyne to find out where the hell this bloods coming from my 8th day of it now:shrug: ben keeps joking around that maybe i am preg as can bleed with a bc but i highly doubt it id defo know by now lol as we only had a small window of dtd and temps are still haywire:dohh: i feel so sick think cos imworrying . how are you today? notl long left tll alicante x:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning girls

Linds I hope it goes ok today, sounds very busy but I hope you get some answers at least :hugs: and moan all you want, like missy said thats what we're here for!! 

Missy I can't believe you go tomorrow!! Have the nerves kicked in yet?

Madly and frogger are MIA atm but I hope both are well!

I woke up at 2.30 again this morn, that 5 days (i think) in a row. However, I did have a few small cramps in the middle of the night that felt like AF might appear, but everything is fine atm so trying not to worry. I didn't test today :D I have one left, a frer, which I'm going to take end of next week to reassure myself. I have work, and don't feel much like going after my day off :( But my supervisor who I get on with quite well is sneakily finding all the maternity info I need as I don't feel like telling manager or asst manager yet. I feel a bit short of breath this morning.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - I am feeling completely normal which is unusual for me. Not nervous whatsoever and just want to get there and mean the VH Team. Ask my questions and get my meds and get the ball rolling. I hope you get some answers today. I really do feel for you. :hugs:

Faer - I love how your lil shrimp has moved on a box!!! yay Have a nice day at work. As I said to Linds noooo not nervous. Should be but I'm not! :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Sorry I have been MIA for a few days :dohh:

So the long and short of it is on Monday tea-time my sisters fella kicked her and her DD out :sad1: So we dashed across and packed all her gear into my Mums and our car and moved her back home to my parents house. I spent all day yesterday sorting out her benefits and housing and stuff cause although shes a working mummy her ex-fella was a lazy lay about and had claims in for alsorts for them :trouble: We have had to make a paper trail from one benefits office to the other trying to work out just what hes applied frrom jobseekers to housing benefit and put a stop to all claims my mind was so addled by last night I didnt have energy for bnb :wacko: So well they are both back home safe and sound right now and we are going to help her get set up in a home of her own for her and her DD and her baby thats due in August :thumbup:

Today I am resting and impatiently awaiting to hear the fate of the meeting at work today which determines my redundancy or not...I know I`m losing my job I just want it confirmed now so I can move on iykwim :thumbup:

Faerie hon RELAX THIS IS IT :)

MissyMoo I cant believe its nearly time :dance:

Linds hon you dont need me to tell you to never give up on your dream of being a Mummy :hugs: Hope you get some much needed answers today and so sorry I havent been around for you for these last few days :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh gosh your poor sister!! Is she better off without him? 

I'm off to work now beauts, chat later xxxxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yes Faerie hon...thats man is a violent bully :trouble: She guna have it hard been a single Mummy to 2under2 but shes better off on her own :thumbup:

Have a good day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my gorgeouse ladies just got back health insurance is fingers crossed sorted all the guy said is he needs to reactivate bens again and then will just add me to it! phew also we think we may of found the causes of the bleeding ive been taking agnus castus since last week and the day after it is when the bleeding started so ive to stop taking it and see if it clears up ina day or so if not then im to go back also i got a majopr dose of pma today was on the phone to my mumthis morn and talking about my sisters pregancy and she turned round and said i ahve a very good feeling that u will both be pregnant this year :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yay Linds hon. Things are definately looking up for you! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yay Linds hon. Things are definately looking up for you! x

finaly! lol just gota wait for the cards to come then im getting bum bk to the fs for a mot!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news linds hon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Great news linds hon :)

i put back on my charm that u sent me :hugs: my mum gave me so much pma saying what she did i almost cried lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good :hugs: Have faith hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Good :hugs: Have faith hon!

i have alot of faith today i will getmy take home baby my cycles and my bc will not stop it happening


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You will indeed hon :thumbup: Thats the spirit :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> You will indeed hon :thumbup: Thats the spirit :)

cant beleeive how fast ur preg has gone not much longer till her is here!:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me neither hon its flying by....I want him here :hissy: Might not feel so bad about losing my job then!


----------



## faerieprozac

linds i'm so happy you got pma back!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Me neither hon its flying by....I want him here :hissy: Might not feel so bad about losing my job then!

not long to go hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> linds i'm so happy you got pma back!!!

its hard to loose it for too long with you ladies:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

:D we love you linds. you'll get it, i know it. and missy is gonna be preggers soon. and by next year we'll all have little un's running around :D

This morning I felt miserable, like, it might end today... but I think I was just being hormonal. Haha. I got a cheapie test from poundworld and it's very positive, so i'm not stressing. I can't stop it. I'm so worried something bad is gonna happen. My midwife appointment is three weeks today but it feels ages away and I just wanna know if this baby is gonna be a forever baby or not!! I got a book from the library - what to expect when expecting, so i'm going to wash my hair and then lay in bed and read it :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :D we love you linds. you'll get it, i know it. and missy is gonna be preggers soon. and by next year we'll all have little un's running around :D
> 
> This morning I felt miserable, like, it might end today... but I think I was just being hormonal. Haha. I got a cheapie test from poundworld and it's very positive, so i'm not stressing. I can't stop it. I'm so worried something bad is gonna happen. My midwife appointment is three weeks today but it feels ages away and I just wanna know if this baby is gonna be a forever baby or not!! I got a book from the library - what to expect when expecting, so i'm going to wash my hair and then lay in bed and read it :D

them pound land tests are quite high sensitiuvity too!:happydance: im still worrying over the blood loli took the ac first on weds and the bloody cm started that evening then got more the day after that was still brown and now its red/pinky i hope it is just the ac doing it (nailbitting smiley needed) lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats what we are here for Linds hon :kiss:

Faerie I think all newly preggo Ladies always feel like this and its perfectly normal :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

i wish i could help you linds but i have no experience in it, but we are here :D 

yeah i thought they were quite high wasn't expecting such a bold line it's defo a sticky beanie right now :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer there there will come a time in a few weeks where you will no longer test and once you get that lil heartbeat on your scan it will put your mind at rest. Your beanie is a STAYER hon. Stop worrying!! You will look back and laugh at all the times you have tested. You need to quit now. Your PREGNANT! :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Lol, I know, I just can't help. I didn't test this morning, and my brain kept thinking the worst. I'm going to be calmer soon, I want to get to 5 weeks I think, then I'll be happier. It's still so early. But my lines are so bold it shocks me. I am still in shock. Everytime I see a baby I wanna cry. lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I am made up for you. I too feel your happiness! Your a lovely girl and you so deserve this! God was looking down on you that night you both DTD before picking princess up. You didn't need to fret about dtd at parents and them hearing because your wish had already been granted and your prayers well and truly answered. And you will make a great mummy because you are loving, caring and you want this so much. Plus you cook great cakes :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

I do cook great cakes :D There is a chocolate one in the fridge atm, but don't feel like it. I want salty things.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know. You are always cooking and it makes me smile. You love your cooking which is unusual for somebody as young as you. But because you do it, it proves you really must have a passion for cooking. I think its lovely. My appetite went when I got preggars with Emma and Claire. Its normal. Don't worry. It doesn't come back until weeks. All normal. A lot of this is to do with excitment also. You also cook great Spag Bol :haha:

In fact you cook all the time! Its great!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know. You are always cooking and it makes me smile. You love your cooking which is unusual for somebody as young as you. But because you do it, it proves you really must have a passion for cooking. I think its lovely. My appetite went when I got preggars with Emma and Claire. Its normal. Don't worry. It doesn't come back until weeks. All normal. A lot of this is to do with excitment also. You also cook great Spag Bol :haha:

In fact you cook all the time! Its great!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i got me my 3dpo crosshair again this morn!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Mrs Crosshairs! :hi::yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning Mrs Crosshairs! :hi::yipee:

hehe just ho[pe the bloody things stay this time lol we havent dtd so know i wont be preg but i dont care as long as this ruddy cycle ends


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We can't :sex: cos he hasta store his :spermy: for last 4 days but we got a session in before that. I think I ov'd yesterday too so who knows :shrug:

I told him that these :spermy: are the ones that make Dixie! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We can't :sex: cos he hasta store his :spermy: for last 4 days but we got a session in before that. I think I ov'd yesterday too so who knows :shrug:
> 
> I told him that these :spermy: are the ones that make Dixie! hehe

heheh i can not wait fir the cycle to end! can then join u in the great sperm race!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: the great sperm race. What you Like Lindsey Loo!!!! xxxxxxx I love you! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :rofl: the great sperm race. What you Like Lindsey Loo!!!! xxxxxxx I love you! :hugs:

loves ya too:kiss: my boobys are soooooooooooooooooooooo sore! thats gota be a good sign that ov has defo happend surely


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey we musta oved at same time :shrug: cos my boooooooobies are sore too! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah it is a sure sign of ov when boobies go sore. Happens to me every time. Usually the day after ov I get sore ones :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah it is a sure sign of ov when boobies go sore. Happens to me every time. Usually the day after ov I get sore ones :thumbup:

i ovd around day 58 according to ff and thats also when i found a bloomin chin hair:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Great you got crosshairs Linds hon :) 

MissyMoo I want to wish you all the luck in the world both you are Martin for your trip :kiss: just incase am not around to say goodbye before you sign off......I love you and will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

morning, its a horrible morning, stupid cat :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> morning, its a horrible morning, stupid cat :(

u ok hun?


----------



## faerieprozac

was meant to take the cat to get checked for his skin today had a stressful morning now we're not taking him


----------



## faerieprozac

also worried cause i have cramps in my lower abdo, bit like af but not as strong


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> also worried cause i have cramps in my lower abdo, bit like af but not as strong

 u need to rest hun been doing too much by sund of it are u at work today?


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeaaah its a big day we failed the visit last week so head office are back to check we're implimented everything and everything is back to standards :( hopefully by the time i start they are gone. I have holiday tomorrow until tuesday, back on wednesday, so will be able to rest then (not much cause princess is off lol)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeaaah its a big day we failed the visit last week so head office are back to check we're implimented everything and everything is back to standards :( hopefully by the time i start they are gone. I have holiday tomorrow until tuesday, back on wednesday, so will be able to rest then (not much cause princess is off lol)

just TRY take it as easy as u can:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

thanks hun am gonna try, have lots of chores to do tomorrow but going to make a list and split it with OH like we did last time. he's terrible at chores, he doesn't realise things need doing and i hate telling him cause i feel like i nag :( but he'd rather i told him. 

happy that you have crosshairs hun :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> thanks hun am gonna try, have lots of chores to do tomorrow but going to make a list and split it with OH like we did last time. he's terrible at chores, he doesn't realise things need doing and i hate telling him cause i feel like i nag :( but he'd rather i told him.
> 
> happy that you have crosshairs hun :D

im making a money atm lol:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

you're making a money? eh? im confuseeeed lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> you're making a money? eh? im confuseeeed lol

lmao yeh a monkey ben got me a book on maing sock animals and im currently attempting to make a monkey:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

OOOOOOOH lol


I gett it now :D Hahaha awww thats awesome :D

Right... time to get my work clothes on .. it's freezing and i don't wanna go out :( :( :(

I don't get a lie in tomorrow cause I'm having my flu vaccination :( (Doctors sent me a letter to arrange it as soon as they knew i was pregnant). Will it make me bad? The flu vaccine always makes my daddy poorly


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> OOOOOOOH lol
> 
> 
> I gett it now :D Hahaha awww thats awesome :D
> 
> Right... time to get my work clothes on .. it's freezing and i don't wanna go out :( :( :(
> 
> I don't get a lie in tomorrow cause I'm having my flu vaccination :( (Doctors sent me a letter to arrange it as soon as they knew i was pregnant). Will it make me bad? The flu vaccine always makes my daddy poorly

im not sure hun my grandad often gets ill from the flu jab buit thats cos hes old n has diabetes too:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah my dad is old (65 lol) and has diabetes... Ah well. 

Chat later hun

Missy if I don't speak to you before GOOD LUCK HUNNNNNNY LOVE YOU!!!

Madly have a nice day xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> you're making a money? eh? im confuseeeed lol

meet marvin me and ben spent most the day making him n im quite proud of it lol:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04516.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww love Marvin hehe! Right we are off to bed. See you on Sunday ladies. Ty for all your wishes of good luck and I love you too :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Aww love Marvin hehe! Right we are off to bed. See you on Sunday ladies. Ty for all your wishes of good luck and I love you too :hugs: :kiss:

best of luck hun will be thionkng f u both:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Missymoo and Martin :kiss:

Love Marvin Linds :)

Faerie I had the flu jab too about xmas time and I was ok :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh Marvin is cool :D

Thats good to know, never had a flu jab before. Gosh I am so tired today!! I am SO happy to be off work for 5 days :D

OH's dad wants him to help his mate out for £250... USING A FLAME THROWER TO GET RID OF OVERGROWN GARDEN AND HEDGE.... I've told him no. Lol. It's a lot of money... but a flame thrower?!?!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies:)


----------



## faerieprozac

morning :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> morning :)

hows u doing?


----------



## faerieprozac

Ok. My arm hurts a little, at work I was remerchandising part of my section and I was resting a shelf on it while I adjust the height and I think it may come out in a bruise couldn't lie on it at all last night. Got my flu vaccine today, but when I get home I'm making a curry in my slow cooker ready for tea tonight mmmm. How are you hun? Hows marvin? Hehehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:
 

> Ok. My arm hurts a little, at work I was remerchandising part of my section and I was resting a shelf on it while I adjust the height and I think it may come out in a bruise couldn't lie on it at all last night. Got my flu vaccine today, but when I get home I'm making a curry in my slow cooker ready for tea tonight mmmm. How are you hun? Hows marvin? Hehehe

im ok hun cant stop sneezing lol think hayfever has started! lol marvin is good hes sat in my wardrobe watching me! hehe. ive had no more blood :happydance: finaly normal cm


----------



## faerieprozac

So do you think it was the agnus stuff??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> So do you think it was the agnus stuff??

 i think it was yep lol:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Right am going to go and get this jab :( chat later hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Right am going to go and get this jab :( chat later hun xxxxxxxxxx

owchy jabys talk soon hunx


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm baaack. I'm sooooo upset, my cat was doing really really well but he's come in today and he's been scratching again, and because he's been malting a little we can see it much clearer. OH had stopped giving him the piriton so I think thats why he's scratching again. OH says it's never as worse as it looks but I hate seeing my kitty like it :( Luckily OH is going to PDSA today to re-register him (we didn't realise you have to re-register every 5 months!) and book him an appointment to get microchipped and check on his skin. Some people think I'm mad getting so worked up about a cat, but i've always had cats, I love them and he's so lovely and i'm responsible for him so I feel awful that this hasn't been sorted yet :(

Flu jab wasn't too bad, arm feels funny now, so thats both arms with issues today!! And OH didn't do ANY housework while I was out, so I've got the pots to do, the floor to sweep, the clothes to wash... Gah!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I'm baaack. I'm sooooo upset, my cat was doing really really well but he's come in today and he's been scratching again, and because he's been malting a little we can see it much clearer. OH had stopped giving him the piriton so I think thats why he's scratching again. OH says it's never as worse as it looks but I hate seeing my kitty like it :( Luckily OH is going to PDSA today to re-register him (we didn't realise you have to re-register every 5 months!) and book him an appointment to get microchipped and check on his skin. Some people think I'm mad getting so worked up about a cat, but i've always had cats, I love them and he's so lovely and i'm responsible for him so I feel awful that this hasn't been sorted yet :(
> 
> Flu jab wasn't too bad, arm feels funny now, so thats both arms with issues today!! And OH didn't do ANY housework while I was out, so I've got the pots to do, the floor to sweep, the clothes to wash... Gah!!!

grrr men hey! nope i understand how ur getting over a cat as i do with my cats i get so worried and upset if they are poorly when raggy went missing last winter i hardly slept was so scared


----------



## faerieprozac

heeey

i've had a horrible night, i need to move away from this area :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> heeey
> 
> i've had a horrible night, i need to move away from this area :(

just saw on fb hun sounds a nightmare ahve u put a complaint it?:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah, made it very clear i'm not happy, this happened before summer last year. I was awake from 1.30 till about 3.30, there was so much shouting and banging. :( I was literally scared to go and turn the toilet light on incase someone started banging on the window. I hate living in a ground floor flat, well, living in a flat in general :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah, made it very clear i'm not happy, this happened before summer last year. I was awake from 1.30 till about 3.30, there was so much shouting and banging. :( I was literally scared to go and turn the toilet light on incase someone started banging on the window. I hate living in a ground floor flat, well, living in a flat in general :(

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies. Had a great time yesterday and everything went well. The doctor and the team at VH are so professional and efficient. They did a scan and a dummy Transfer test and said all is normal and they were happy with Martyns Semen Analysis. We told them the characterists of the donor and I now have my meds which trust me is a lot. I had to have a special letter to go through customs with them all cos there are some injectables too but all was well. They are now going to contact me once they have found a suitable donor and then I can start the process and my meds. First med would be the bcp and then 2 mg Progynova per day and a Decap Injection on day 16. Then I have to take 4 mg Progynova and then eventually the amount increases to 6 mg per day. Then I am on Daily injectables. I swear to god the needles are massive!! 

We had our tests done there for STD and Martyn has a Systic Fibrosis test done. He had to give them a Sperm Sample which they labelled immediately and will be tested again. This is the sample they will use for the transfer. It was so weird lol. I just can't get over how efficient and organised they all were. 

We were picked up and driven everywhere we wanted to go. We even were given a tour of the old town and told where the Markets are and the restaurants, best shops to shop in. So after the consultation which lasted 1 and a half hours we opted to be driven to the coast. It was so warm and sunny and people were on the beach and in the sea. So we sat there with a Cold Beer:thumbup: and had a lovely meal. God we were starving by then. We could see the hotel right by the coast where we will be staying when we go back for the transfer in a few weeks. :winkwink: It was lovely and overlooking the Marina and the Sea and beach. I have some pictures so will be putting them on my FB later. 
We were then driven to the airport at the time we had stated. They never let us down once and I know I keep on about it but I just cannot believe how professional, friendly and efficient they all were. What a wonderful team! :thumbup:

Can't wait to go back and stay for a few days and make our :baby:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies. Had a great time yesterday and everything went well. The doctor and the team at VH are so professional and efficient. They did a scan and a dummy Transfer test and said all is normal and they were happy with Martyns Semen Analysis. We told them the characterists of the donor and I now have my meds which trust me is a lot. I had to have a special letter to go through customs with them all cos there are some injectables too but all was well. They are now going to contact me once they have found a suitable donor and then I can start the process and my meds. First med would be the bcp and then 2 mg Progynova per day and a Decap Injection on day 16. Then I have to take 4 mg Progynova and then eventually the amount increases to 6 mg per day. Then I am on Daily injectables. I swear to god the needles are massive!!
> 
> We had our tests done there for STD and Martyn has a Systic Fibrosis test done. He had to give them a Sperm Sample which they labelled immediately and will be tested again. This is the sample they will use for the transfer. It was so weird lol. I just can't get over how efficient and organised they all were.
> 
> We were picked up and driven everywhere we wanted to go. We even were given a tour of the old town and told where the Markets are and the restaurants, best shops to shop in. So after the consultation which lasted 1 and a half hours we opted to be driven to the coast. It was so warm and sunny and people were on the beach and in the sea. So we sat there with a Cold Beer:thumbup: and had a lovely meal. God we were starving by then. We could see the hotel right by the coast where we will be staying when we go back for the transfer in a few weeks. :winkwink: It was lovely and overlooking the Marina and the Sea and beach. I have some pictures so will be putting them on my FB later.
> We were then driven to the airport at the time we had stated. They never let us down once and I know I keep on about it but I just cannot believe how professional, friendly and efficient they all were. What a wonderful team! :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to go back and stay for a few days and make our :baby:

so glad all went well hunni cant wait till you get ur next step and ababy on board!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow Missymoo sounds perfect :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

Sounds wonderful missy I cant wait to see the pictures!

Ladies I'm so angry at Princess's mum. I had tried making everything easy for her to come and visit her daughter, since over the last 12 months she's seen her once, despite living in the same county. She was meant to come over today, but couldn't, because he partner was busy and she didn't want to catch four buses (2 here and 2 back) and I asked her if she was going to be visiting at all this week so i can make plans and she said her partner is busy all week and it's a struggle to get into town (she's 5/6 months pregnant). This angers me, that she won't even TRY and see her own daughter, I've made it so easy for her!! She said the only chance it's gonna happen is if we happen to be in town on wednesday... I'm not going out of my way to please her, what can two little girls, who should be bonding as they are sisters, do in town? nothing. What can they do here? Play for HOURS in Princess's room!! I just can't believe her lack of effort, and with number 3 on the way, she's never gonna get a chance to come round. Princess is sooooo lucky to have me.


----------



## faerieprozac

And she's such a drama queen about being Pregnant... I'm going to be working through most of my pregnancy but unless I'm stupidly ill i won't be having much time off, she moans about the smallest of things. ooo all i did today was hoover a little i better rest for the rest of the day!! GAH. 

Sorry... Rant over. OH won't let me rant. He said it's my own fault she angers me for accpeting her on FB... lol. I was being civil for Princess's sake, I would hate for her to know her mothers don't get on, it's not her fault about this whole thing, plus at the end of the day, she does have a sister that she has met about 4 times, it's not right!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> And she's such a drama queen about being Pregnant... I'm going to be working through most of my pregnancy but unless I'm stupidly ill i won't be having much time off, she moans about the smallest of things. ooo all i did today was hoover a little i better rest for the rest of the day!! GAH.
> 
> Sorry... Rant over. OH won't let me rant. He said it's my own fault she angers me for accpeting her on FB... lol. I was being civil for Princess's sake, I would hate for her to know her mothers don't get on, it's not her fault about this whole thing, plus at the end of the day, she does have a sister that she has met about 4 times, it's not right!

is she the lady thats always commenting on ur fb posts?


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah she's always commenting, she has a baby scan pic as her profile pic. She rages me. I'm nice to her for Princess's sake, but I'm so angry at her.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah she's always commenting, she has a baby scan pic as her profile pic. She rages me. I'm nice to her for Princess's sake, but I'm so angry at her.

was gonna say every comment she makes on ur profile is sop know it all she is annoying lol


----------



## faerieprozac

yeah. she drives me mad. 

anyway, fogetting about her because she's not worth me typing about! how are you today hunny?

i'm just making sausage and chips for dinner... nom nom nom


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> yeah. she drives me mad.
> 
> anyway, fogetting about her because she's not worth me typing about! how are you today hunny?
> 
> i'm just making sausage and chips for dinner... nom nom nom

im ok sore woke up with a weird shoulder kneck and chest:shrug: had it b4 just dunno why i get it lol oh and looks like my old friend bv may be back:thumbup: lol i had ermm dunno what its called gesneteltish(cant spell it) lol


----------



## faerieprozac

whats that?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> whats that?

its sliced pork in a sause with rice but we had it tonight with sliced turkey as couldnt find any pork lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies:kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

morning


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning xx :hi:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Afternoon Ladies :wave:


----------



## faerieprozac

I'm so tired today


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too ..... but then I have been a really busy bee :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey you two:hugs: ihad a busy morn myself we decided to go see the carboot what was absalutly ccrap:haha: so walked around in the freeezing cold for an hour until the tram came:shrug: also i MAY be able to geta job bens neighbours daughter works high up in one of the major companies here and she thinks she may be able to get me a job in one of the kindergartens:happydance: was talking to her this morning she may even be able to help us find a decent flat


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Sounds great Linds so your trip out wasnt a total waste of time :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: Sounds great Linds so your trip out wasnt a total waste of time :)

that last bit was b4 we went out lol the old guy next door has also said he can teach me german if like


----------



## faerieprozac

thats awesome hun :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Lindsey they seem very lovely and friendly people!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Wow Lindsey they seem very lovely and friendly people!

yeh they are:)
im in so much pain think ive got whiplash the tram stoed really quuickly as sum idiot pulled out infront of it and now my shoulder.collarbone and kneck are killing me cant tuen my head proerly without pain jsut been talking to my mum n she says sounds v like whiplash:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh no I hope it eases off xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh no I hope it eases off xx

thanks hun. btw lpove ur new ticker well cute where dod u get it?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I hope it eases off xx
> 
> thanks hun. btw lpove ur new ticker well cute where dod u get it?Click to expand...

Ez ticker ....is it withing the size restrictions? :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I hope it eases off xx
> 
> thanks hun. btw lpove ur new ticker well cute where dod u get it?Click to expand...
> 
> Ez ticker ....is it withing the size restrictions? :wacko:Click to expand...

yeh it is hun tis well cute


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooo bored today sat listening to old cheesey 90 pop music lol bwithced, spice girls, five, 911 aqua haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh Linds poor you! haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too Linds hon :dohh:

David is away this eve overnight and it was :rain: but its now SNOWING :shock: so am not even considering venturing out....we have cbeebies on and just about to do lunch for me and Oliver.....when will we get Spring :shrug: Also feeling rather depressed over the work situation!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Me too Linds hon :dohh:
> 
> David is away this eve overnight and it was :rain: but its now SNOWING :shock: so am not even considering venturing out....we have cbeebies on and just about to do lunch for me and Oliver.....when will we get Spring :shrug: Also feeling rather depressed over the work situation!

we were ment to have snow but never came just bitterly cold isntead :haha: try not to let it get u down hun:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hiiiii ladies. 

I woke up giggling hysterically today. I was selling hand sanitizer on a medieval market. And this customer came up to me really angry because he was trying to read our sign but burtn his hands above the fire outside. So I demoed the hand sanitizer on him, and then told him it was highly flammable. At this point I burst out laughing and woke myself up laughing. It doesn't even seem that funny now, but I was hysterical this morn, crying so hard. 

Then OH came in and I told him, and then he did a huge body stretch... and my cat did one at the exact same time, so I couldn't stop laughing. 

We're now on a big cleaning spree, getting it done while the three of us are all off and because we're away tomorrow night and it's always better coming home to a spotless home :D 

How are you all today? I had no cramps at all yesterday but have woken up to some today so i'm back to worrying a little lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hiiiii ladies.
> 
> I woke up giggling hysterically today. I was selling hand sanitizer on a medieval market. And this customer came up to me really angry because he was trying to read our sign but burtn his hands above the fire outside. So I demoed the hand sanitizer on him, and then told him it was highly flammable. At this point I burst out laughing and woke myself up laughing. It doesn't even seem that funny now, but I was hysterical this morn, crying so hard.
> 
> Then OH came in and I told him, and then he did a huge body stretch... and my cat did one at the exact same time, so I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> We're now on a big cleaning spree, getting it done while the three of us are all off and because we're away tomorrow night and it's always better coming home to a spotless home :D
> 
> How are you all today? I had no cramps at all yesterday but have woken up to some today so i'm back to worrying a little lol

lol what a strange dream:haha: im TRYING to do my german course but tis hard so many new terms to learn


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am ok....the body stretchers made me laugh mostly! hehe

I am just about to paint my finger nails x


----------



## faerieprozac

OH fixed our computer :D 

Princess is playing on moshi monsters atm, but tonight i'm going to carry on my various projects on family trees :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just been v brave and went to the shop alone for the first time all was fine until ben rang me and EVERYONE in the shop stoped and looked at me as i was talking english! and the cashire lady was bloody rude everyone before me and after me get a hello or a smile and then told what the price was they had to pay i just got a stare and her hand held out for money no hello not goodbye nothing rude cow:growlmad:


----------



## faerieprozac

oh gosh hun that is rude. i could never be able to live in a country where i couldn't speak the language and where people were rude like that. i went to france on a school trip once and i remember hating it because no one could understand me. the same happened on a family holiday to holland as well :( but that was an awesome holiday, we won it after my nan entered us in a comp for family of the year and we came second place :D (twas because all 6 of my bros were in the red cross and for how we looked after my disabled sister so well, the winning family had lost a son and husband in a car crash that year and had coped amazingly so i didn't mind losing at all) we didn't know we had even been entered into it until my mum got a phone call and then when they announced 1st 2nd and 3rd my mum and dad and some siblings went down to london and was presented the award by vanessa felt!! sorry i completely trailed off and went off topic there hahaha. that was in 1997 :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> oh gosh hun that is rude. i could never be able to live in a country where i couldn't speak the language and where people were rude like that. i went to france on a school trip once and i remember hating it because no one could understand me. the same happened on a family holiday to holland as well :( but that was an awesome holiday, we won it after my nan entered us in a comp for family of the year and we came second place :D (twas because all 6 of my bros were in the red cross and for how we looked after my disabled sister so well, the winning family had lost a son and husband in a car crash that year and had coped amazingly so i didn't mind losing at all) we didn't know we had even been entered into it until my mum got a phone call and then when they announced 1st 2nd and 3rd my mum and dad and some siblings went down to london and was presented the award by vanessa felt!! sorry i completely trailed off and went off topic there hahaha. that was in 1997 :D

i just ota learn the language as thats the only thinking keeping me from doing things alone lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhh ive forgoten my bloody ff log in details


----------



## faerieprozac

Eeek... use the forgot password thingy?

Morning!! Strange dreams again, one of them I think I believed I was having a miscarriage :S but the last one, we were finding toys for Princess in my mums old shed (it is full of our old toys) and there was a spider the size of my head :(

Princess has a huge cough at the moment but refuses to drink alot, she has like, 2 glasses of juice in a whole day and won't drink any more


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Eeek... use the forgot password thingy?
> 
> Morning!! Strange dreams again, one of them I think I believed I was having a miscarriage :S but the last one, we were finding toys for Princess in my mums old shed (it is full of our old toys) and there was a spider the size of my head :(
> 
> Princess has a huge cough at the moment but refuses to drink alot, she has like, 2 glasses of juice in a whole day and won't drink any more

i just had tomake a new acclount and guesstimate the temps lol still put me on the right dpo so not fussing as much lol. oh bless her i cant drink more then that neither hope she feels better soon:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies. 

Faer - Hope Princess feels better soon. I also can't drink too much fluids or I feel like I am drowning hehe

Lindsey - You are a silly moo forgetting your password! hehe


----------



## faerieprozac

She's got a little cold, and it's frustrating because it's freezing, and she's running around in a little dress with no socks and no cardigan, it takes an awugment to get her to wear tights or jeans lol. Children will be children though!

How are you both this morn? I'm saddened by that earth quake in new zealand. I hate natural disasters :( Yet I can't help but read about them. I don't have family there but a cousin of mine only moved back from there a couple of years ago.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> She's got a little cold, and it's frustrating because it's freezing, and she's running around in a little dress with no socks and no cardigan, it takes an awugment to get her to wear tights or jeans lol. Children will be children though!
> 
> How are you both this morn? I'm saddened by that earth quake in new zealand. I hate natural disasters :( Yet I can't help but read about them. I don't have family there but a cousin of mine only moved back from there a couple of years ago.

thats the first i heard about it lol seems to be a lot of natural disasters going on lately:( im just downloading my tunes onto my phone so can start doing sum excersise gonna do sum tummy crynches and the bike me thinks


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm off out into town. See ya all later! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel bloody amazing normaly im out of breatha nd have tostop every few mins when excersising but today ive just done a full 20 mins and burnt 180 kals no stopping :happydance: not alot i know but it is too me next step is a flat tum and can not wait to get fat again but for the right reason


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooooop ben phoned up about a flat today and we going to see it at 3:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for flat hunting linds :) hope its perfect!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for flat hunting linds :) hope its perfect!

not sure the pics will work lol
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=295036&id=654664517&l=9c027e817e

this is the flat FINERS crossed we have got we got to go job center tomoz morn they will then give us the paper work needed then thurs he will call us to arrange for us to sign the contract and get the keys on the 1st:D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: looks perfect hon :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That looks lovely Linds :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just fell asleep at my acupuncture appt lol...now I feel all sleepy still and I had to drive 45 mins sleepy head.....hmmmmm but I am home safely x


----------



## frogger3240

*hey ladies, how are you all doing?...hope everyone is doing good...sorry i have been MIA just been down and sometimes it hard to deal with hope you all understand...*

*anyways I wanted to show you all this and get your thoughts on it...thanks ladies...*

*please look at my chart and tell me what you think please....my temps have never went this high before on my other temp charts....thanks ladies*

https://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx267/frogger3240/janfebchart.jpg

*and this is from when I was doing the ovulation tests*


https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/TTC%20Journey/IMG00373-20110213-1903-1.jpg


*ladies do you see anything on this test? and I'm 9dpo and there was a tent of pink on it...*
https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/IMG00421-20110222-0922.jpg


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am sorry that I can't help you frogger but its lovely to see you again :hugs:

I just don't understand temping sorry:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm looking good frogger I think I see a faint second pink line :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh on that stick I see some pink though if I squint lol

Sorry I thought you just showed the chart then I looked again. I am all sleepy sorry and not really with it lol.


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm looking good frogger I think I see a faint second pink line :dance:

ohhhhh I hope so....hey didn't you say that you felt March for me well that would be when my cycle is suppose to start I think on Mar 1st and hopefully it will be twins...


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh on that stick I see some pink though if I squint lol
> 
> Sorry I thought you just showed the chart then I looked again. I am all sleepy sorry and not really with it lol.

thanks hun...I and glad that others can see it to...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope this is it for you frogger. We have had a string of good luck on here. Faer is up the duff you know!!! hehehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: heres for a correct prediction :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Now your up the duff and then me and my lovely Lindsey are next....aint we Linds hon! God is shining down on us girls! wooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo!!!

Bring it on!


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMooMoo said:


> I hope this is it for you frogger. We have had a string of good luck on here. Faer is up the duff you know!!! hehehe

thanks hun...I hope everyone here gets their BFP now....that would be sooo awesome if everyone on this thread got pregnant...:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Now your up the duff and then me and my lovely Lindsey are next....aint we Linds hon! God is shining down on us girls! wooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Bring it on!

yes mam! i have my kinderzimmer now just need the baby to put in it:haha:


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: heres for a correct prediction :wohoo:

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

He sure is Missymoo :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly why is your mood angry? lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ONE WORD HON..............OR TWO.......................FOOKING WORK :hissy:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh is it still getting you down?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmm just a bit hon.....I am now officially redundant as of the letter I recieved Friday but I am locked in a battle to get the correct maternity pay I am entitled too....damn crap honestly!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - They have treated you so badly and its not fair as your preggars :hugs:

:hi: morning ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies or afternoon lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: afternoon I just having some marmite on toast. How are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: afternoon I just having some marmite on toast. How are you?

im good just got in from walking the dog took a walk down with him to show bens mum our flat and worked out its only 9 mins walk away:thumbup: my feetys hurt now get a rest day tomoz b4 have to go for a meeting at the job center on friday:dohh: hows u diddlin?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am wondering what to have for my tea. lol. Been busy working all day and tired out. I need a bath too x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am wondering what to have for my tea. lol. Been busy working all day and tired out. I need a bath too x

i was naiughty today and had rice and geshnitzeltish:haha: gonna have some ice cream in a min too as need junk


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awwww my dads so sweet lol its my mums 60th this year and hes just asked me if i know anywhere to get music from as he wants to make her a cd with all the number ones on it from every year since the day she was born:cloud9:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thats very sweet linds

hi ladies, i'm very tired today, had my first wave of nausea in the middle of the night!! it was horrible but so exciting, lol.


----------



## faerieprozac

Frogger - I can't see a line but my laptop is rubbish at lines :( I do hope this is it for you!! the chart looks very good


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies. I had sausage and beans on toast for tea in the end. I might have a drinking chocolate in a bit. Decisions, decisions lol

:rofl: at you Faer saying that you had first feeling of nausea in night and it was horrible but exciting


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls, i am being quit crazy at the moment and i cant really understand what Ruby the psychic is saying. Here is the email I got. It just doesn't add up to me :shrug: Thoughts?

_I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive in MARCH OR APRIL THIS YEAR. I see a boy._

_I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JAN. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in JAN OF 2013 OR GIVE BIRTH IN JAN OF 2014. I see a girl._

I have a baby boy that was born in Sept 2010 and we MCed in October 2009 if that helps any


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We don't believe in them anymore sorry


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> awwww my dads so sweet lol its my mums 60th this year and hes just asked me if i know anywhere to get music from as he wants to make her a cd with all the number ones on it from every year since the day she was born:cloud9:

Wow your dad is a sweety :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Guppy051708 said:


> Girls, i am being quit crazy at the moment and i cant really understand what Ruby the psychic is saying. Here is the email I got. It just doesn't add up to me :shrug: Thoughts?
> 
> _I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive in MARCH OR APRIL THIS YEAR. I see a boy._
> 
> _I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JAN. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in JAN OF 2013 OR GIVE BIRTH IN JAN OF 2014. I see a girl._
> 
> I have a baby boy that was born in Sept 2010 and we MCed in October 2009 if that helps any

Why doesn't it add up? These are to be taken with a pinch of satl, not a single one of my predictions were correct (including ruby). I hope you get a BFP soon but please don't rely on these evil women picking on vulnerable women desperate for children. 

Morning ladies not a great night last night, my cat didn't come home till after 12 and then at 4am he was being sick in the hallway, the smell of it plus princess's bad cough then caused her to throw up, i'm very very tired now and i don't feel like work. On top of all the throwing up OH was being arsey because he was tired, yet I had been awake an hour longer than any of them because I woke up feeling sick! I ended up crying and OH sending me to bed but I refused to go to sleep straight away because princess/the cat had already got us up 5 times between them and I knew as soon as I went to sleep someone would wake me up. 

How are you all? I have known for 2 weeks now that I am pregnant!! How quickly has that gone? It still feels like ages away for my MW app. Also the hospital sent me a letter changing the time of my lapascropy (i'm not having it but didn't want to cancel it straight away, I'm cancelling it on friday as I'm near enough 6 weeks tomorrow!) but they had changed the time to 8am!! That would mean getting up at 6am to get ready! Oh my gosh, I am so glad I got pregnant this cycle!! Lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are u all today? we had snow thios morn and bloomin cold outside lol but going into town later to have a nosey in sum diy stores and ikea find out tomoz if we defo get the flat and when we get it:happydance:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning my lovelies x

Faer - Wow you have had a bad night you must be tired out girl! Yay to getting pregnant and not having to do the 8am appt! :thumbup: . Wow I know time goes so quickly and you have know you're preggars 2 weeks. It is soooo great! hehe

Linds - You sound much happier about living in Germany now hon. You sound like you are getting excited and into the swing of things. It's so lovely to hear you happier.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning my lovelies x
> 
> Faer - Wow you have had a bad night you must be tired out girl! Yay to getting pregnant and not having to do the 8am appt! :thumbup: . Wow I know time goes so quickly and you have know you're preggars 2 weeks. It is soooo great! hehe
> 
> Linds - You sound much happier about living in Germany now hon. You sound like you are getting excited and into the swing of things. It's so lovely to hear you happier.

all i have to do now is learn the bloomin language and get to my fs when ever the health insurance decided to turn up 4th day ina row now we havent had any post:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its always the way isn't it. Whenever you want the post it never comes. It happens to me too. I hope you get it soon :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Its always the way isn't it. Whenever you want the post it never comes. It happens to me too. I hope you get it soon :flower:

yeh lol just want ma health insurance bloody post ppl lol off out soon if can get ben to have his shower lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh my god! oh my god! oh my god!!!!!!!

Just received an email from Salome and they have assigned us a donor ALREADY! It was only 6 days since we saw them and I wasn't expecting this until 8 weeks time! They want me to start the pill when I next get :af: which is in just 8 days then it will be March probably now when we get the transfer. I am gonna have to change my ticker as its showing April! 

OHHHHH MYYYYYY GOD!

I am in shock

It has taken them only 6 days to find a donor. Are our requirements really so simple lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh my god! oh my god! oh my god!!!!!!!
> 
> Just received an email from Salome and they have assigned us a donor ALREADY! It was only 6 days since we saw them and I wasn't expecting this until 8 weeks time! They want me to start the pill when I next get :af: which is in just 8 days then it will be March probably now when we get the transfer. I am gonna have to change my ticker as its showing April!
> 
> OHHHHH MYYYYYY GOD!
> 
> I am in shock
> 
> It has taken them only 6 days to find a donor. Are our requirements really so simple lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So I should be preggars in 6 weeks. Her EDD will be New Years Day 2012!!!! How cool is that hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> So I should be preggars in 6 weeks. Her EDD will be New Years Day 2012!!!! How cool is that hehe

thas amazong:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We are gonna go off out now to our favourite Italian and celebrate. See you tomorrow morning ladies :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We are gonna go off out now to our favourite Italian and celebrate. See you tomorrow morning ladies :hugs:

have a good evening hun i wont be on till afternoon tomoz going job center then going to see the guy to sign contract for our flat:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ok see you in afternoon yay for your flat!!! lov eit!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> ok see you in afternoon yay for your flat!!! lov eit!

:D


----------



## ilovezebras

Hi just had my second prediction from Psychic123uk of ebay.

Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading 
By Psychic123uk Dated June 2010


Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you I get a real sense of your life starting a new chapter within 2010 here, I feel your starting out on a new path, with a person you love and who loves you equally the same, and feel a very strong bond, and a very long term ( soulmate) connection here

I see that 2011 brings a lot of change, but change your going to welcome, and I feel property will be a big part of this, as well as pregnancy and conception

I see that conception will only add to your current happiness and feel nothing negative around this

So looking ahead at conception, I see August 2010 as your first conception time, so this is quite soon, and a baby boy being born within 2011, and I feel he will look very much like your partner here

I then see 2 more births ahead, a girl and a boy, and spirit show me 2013, for the first, both conception and birth and then 2015 around August again, and a 2016 birth
Wishing you every happiness ahead :) x
Love , Light and Happiness
Gail (Psychic123uk)


And this is the second one.

Linking in around you, I do sense alot of new areas around you on your path and alot of planning for the future, I feel there is alot you want to achieve and 2011 is going to be a very positive year for you

I feel spirit want you to look at finance and also property areas before pregnancy, but I do see pregnancy wont be long from your life, however I do feel you want to do a few things or need to address a few things before the time is right for this

Spirit show me an October 2011 conception, and I see a healthy baby boy born 2012 and all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth and this child brings you alot of happiness into your life and you enjoy being a mum, you have a lady in the spirit world linking in around you with an M initial who is very proud at how caring you are with your children ahead and progress you make on your path

I see 2 more children for you both girls, and the conception dates I pick up are June 2013, and December 2017, again all areas well and healthy and this then completes your family for you



I emailed her and she started blaming me for ordering two readings :cry:

I am absolutely heartbroken, how can she do things like that :cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

She's a fraud i'm afraid, she was outed on here. She's just after money. Really sorry hun :hugs:

Ladies, I feel so sick!! And I can't eat solid food cause my tooth with my poorly filling hurts too much, so i'm having mash potatoe and tuna for tea lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> She's a fraud i'm afraid, she was outed on here. She's just after money. Really sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I feel so sick!! And I can't eat solid food cause my tooth with my poorly filling hurts too much, so i'm having mash potatoe and tuna for tea lol

mmmmm sounds lush lol could always blend up food to mush? lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Don't have a blender :( 

It was lush I had lots of cheese and salad cream as well and I don't feel too sick anymore. there is so much housework needed doing but i just wanna lay down and watch telly :( I don't wanna be lazzzzy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Great news MissyMoo enjoy your celebratory meal and :dance: for the flat news Linds :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Don't have a blender :(
> 
> It was lush I had lots of cheese and salad cream as well and I don't feel too sick anymore. there is so much housework needed doing but i just wanna lay down and watch telly :( I don't wanna be lazzzzy

lol be lazy housework can wait:hugs: im off to bed early start tomoz gota ho[e the job center say yes we can hev it and not keep us waiting weeks!


----------



## gailpsychic

I have certainly not been outed as a 'fake' thank you very much !
I dont claim to get every prediction correct, this does not make me fake!
People need to stick to facts on this forum 
Also ilovezebras is also MYANGEL
Same isp same paypal address, and ebay, paypal and babybump been informed.
Buying with intent to leave a negative feedback is an ebay offence.
I have not sent you an email blaming you ilovezebras , you need to stop this hate campagne.
You werent happy just to do this with one account, now you open another, also I will contact baby bump for you printing copyright material


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gailpsychic said:


> I have certainly not been outed as a 'fake' thank you very much !
> I dont claim to get every prediction correct, this does not make me fake!
> People need to stick to facts on this forum
> Also ilovezebras is also MYANGEL
> Same isp same paypal address, and ebay, paypal and babybump been informed.
> Buying with intent to leave a negative feedback is an ebay offence.
> I have not sent you an email blaming you ilovezebras , you need to stop this hate campagne.
> You werent happy just to do this with one account, now you open another, also I will contact baby bump for you printing copyright material

Hi Gail :wave:

You were right for me on every account :) My m/c, then my :bfp:!


----------



## faerieprozac

I do apologise, I honestly thought your were Pyshicstar... it's been a very long day!!


----------



## gailpsychic

Thanks hun, I do get many right, its just the ones I dont seem to shout louder,I have never claimed to 100% correct ever, people can say or think what they like on here, but shouting fake isnt nice, seems to be filled with this by a few individuals lately without any proof or evidence , just because spirit pass on a prediction that didnt come, does not make me 'fake' and its just taken me an hour on the phone to ebay and contacting baby bump in regard to my angel/ilovezebras.... buying to leave negatives, then she comes on here under a new account and starts again...... pass on negativity to others youll get it back 10 fold, its so sad it cant be a nice place to discuss readings, aww well, thanks for your comment tho hun, means alot :)) xxx


----------



## gailpsychic

faerieprozac said:


> I do apologise, I honestly thought your were Pyshicstar... it's been a very long day!!

Thats ok hun :)
Yes same here.... not a problem at all no Im Gail Psychic123uk xxx


----------



## gailpsychic

faerieprozac feel better soon :)) xxxx


----------



## StirCrazy

To clarify a few points:



faerieprozac said:


> I do apologise, I honestly thought your were Pyshicstar... it's been a very long day!!

 &#8226; Psychic Star was not outed as a 'fake'. She was outed as lying and posing as one of her satisfied customers.

&#8226; My_Angel and ilovezebras have been banned, for duplicate accounts. ilovezebras (coincidently) is a 'psychic' called Jackie Light... make of that what you will.

&#8226; If you order a bespoke reading, it cannot be copyright. You *paid* for it! Unless you print, sign, scan and email back a NDA (non disclosure agreement) or enter into a contact before paying, it is yours to do with as you see fit. It's like commissioning portrait and after the artist has taken your money and finished the painting tells you that you can't show anyone. 

&#8226; Forum rules: "Opinions expressed within messages are those of the poster and are not the views or endorsement of The Web Site", but that doesn't mean we wont act on libel. I've had a look over the recent posts and I don't think I can see any cases of libel on the forum. If you think I have missed anything then feel free to report the post for me to have a look at (Please note: Libel is an untrue defamatory statement, not members opinions). So please keep to the facts.

S.C


----------



## gailpsychic

So *my angel *aka *ilovezebras* was actually Jackie the psychic, I knew it.
No wonder you ladies are put off, I do feel for you.
I can only suggest when choosing a reading try to find someone with a long reputation, and be wary of new faces,all those nasty posts she wrote about me, and plugging Jackie the psychic when it was actually her
thats quite disturbing really :((((
To be honest I dont mind any of my readings shared or printed, I just know when they are printed new psychics WILL copy them
take care out there ladies
sorry this has happened, this person has also harrassed me totally in emails, as well as on baby bump, thanks to Gemma who brought this ( thankfully) to my attention, who was right.
What is the world coming to :( xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol this is crazy. Usually this is just nice friendly supporting chat between actually only 5 ladies in here, that have been chatting and being friends for a good part of a year. its like a lifeline to me this particular thread. There is myself, faer, frogger, madly and lindsey. I have just come back from a lovely night out. Eaten a lovely meal at an itialian and celebrated the fact that we have been found a donor and I find this....well its definately a change, but I prefer routine myself and knowing that its nice to have the support and care, which indeed I have always found I have and still will. BNB to me has been a very strong part of my TTC and I wouldn't have been able to express myself in the way I have or overcome hurdles in the way I have. 

I accept that there are psychics out there that are genuine, I went to one and believe in her totally. Her name is Anne Owen and she is very well know. She told me stuff nobody could ever know and I have always kept it inside me like a secret. Like a jewel. It is my light at the end of the tunnel. I treasure it just like I do my friends in here.

What I don't like is people that try to come in here and try to fire the fuel and stir and they seem to ingnite a spark in people. It really hurts because its so unfair that they get off on it. For what reason I am not sure. But why why do we have to have these people coming into this thread simply because we have the names of psychics on our title. Maybe we should change it. We are not a host to leaches! 

Gail I would like to point out now that I am not aiming this to you but simply saying that why do these people go to such ridiculous lengths. For god sakes there are only 5 of us in this thread and we are perfectly OK, FINE as we are and we are happy as we are. If you are not a real psychic and want to cause trouble please just leave us alone and let us get on with our lifes and our fates. 

Again I will say this is not aimed at you Gail. But I simply cannot understand the mentallity of some of these so called psychics. It doesn't makes sense to me. 

Now I have had my say. I am happy. Let us all be. Leave us alone and we will be fine. We will be fine because we are strong and god is looking over us. The spirts are too and what will be will be. If you are a true psychic then you would see this. ty


----------



## gailpsychic

I totally understand this, I do really, the only reason I commented in this post is because a lady called psychic Jackie was causing mayhem on baby and bump and clients of mine who use baby and bump informed me of this, trust me I do have better things to do than have to post to clear my name constantly on here. She was posing as my angel and ilovezebras and plugging her psychic business stating she was also a ttc mum. I gain nothing from this, but will not have my reputation ruined. I corrected this, and also corrected a post calling me a fake, this isnt nice, and something I do not wish to have to do, this has now been confirmed by the admin, and I have no further need to post, I can see it is a lovely post, but repeat I am human and will stand my ground, and actually if posts like these prevent just one person purchasing from someone posing as a ttc mum when they are actually a psychic, I feel then only good came from this and I appologize for any intrution on your post Love and light to you xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry if i intruded on you five girls.
I thought this thread was to chat about predictions and I was genuinely wondering what ppl thought....

If I would have known this wasn't an "open" thread and psychic/predictions were so taboo here, I would not have posted. I certainly dont know much about the topic myself but thought it would be interesting to see what psychics have to say. I sincerely apologies for my asking. The title of this thread is a bit misleading, so you may want to consider changing it...

Best of luck to you all :flower:
Praying the donor egg is perfect in every way :cloud9: Praying that all you ladies get what you have been working so diligently hard for. :dust:


----------



## frogger3240

hi Gail,

Nice to see you here I created this thread back when I first got your readings and fertility spells....well I have also emailed you a couple of times and never heard anything back from ya and I have had the fertility boosts and your fertility spells to and I have had a couple of the baby perdiction readings and they haven't come true so I thought maybe you might beable to recast the spells its been since last year I will have to go back and look at the different dates that you casted for me and read for me if you need those I will send them to ya..Hope you enjoy this thread Gail and hope to hear from ya soon...take care...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry if i intruded on you five girls.
> I thought this thread was to chat about predictions and I was genuinely wondering what ppl thought....
> 
> If I would have known this wasn't an "open" thread and psychic/predictions were so taboo here, I would not have posted. I certainly dont know much about the topic myself but thought it would be interesting to see what psychics have to say. I sincerely apologies for my asking. The title of this thread is a bit misleading, so you may want to consider changing it...
> 
> Best of luck to you all :flower:
> Praying the donor egg is perfect in every way :cloud9: Praying that all you ladies get what you have been working so diligently hard for. :dust:

hun you can still talk about the perdictions if you want to hun...I know for some of us that the perdictions have not been correct it does kinda affects us you know...but its still nice to hear about others that have been correct...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

uggg too early good morning my lovelys:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry if i intruded on you five girls.
> I thought this thread was to chat about predictions and I was genuinely wondering what ppl thought....
> 
> If I would have known this wasn't an "open" thread and psychic/predictions were so taboo here, I would not have posted. I certainly dont know much about the topic myself but thought it would be interesting to see what psychics have to say. I sincerely apologies for my asking. The title of this thread is a bit misleading, so you may want to consider changing it...
> 
> Best of luck to you all :flower:
> Praying the donor egg is perfect in every way :cloud9: Praying that all you ladies get what you have been working so diligently hard for. :dust:

I wish people wouldn't take things the wrong way all the time. I wasn't saying that it isn't an open thread. I never mentioned that in my post just then. I simply said there is USUALLY 5 girls in here and we have become very friendly. Of course it is open to more girls if they wanna chat and they do come in. I wasn't implying that your not welcome. Why do people take things the wrong way.

It just so happens that we have are some of the only remaining ones and unfortunately the fact is that we have had predictions (sorry BOUGHT predictions) off of the "So called psychics" ONLINE that pray on women like us that are desperate to know when we will fall pregnant and we have been told a certain month. Then we have BOUGHT others that have also been wrong. Some of us have been REFUSED another because we have had 2 WRONG PREDICTIONS. Once that happens you tend to get put off "Online so called psychics". Its a bit like going to a restaurant and ordering the best Merlot Red Wine with a nice Rare Rump Steak and then finding out that they served a cheap toxic red wine with a rather rubbery offcut of beef. But then you give them the benefit of the doubt and give them another chance a few months on but again you get the same meal. It kinda puts you off. Yes I think it may be a good idea to change the name of this thread but that is down to Frogger. 

I was also just saying how nice it has been without having the "School playgroup" things going on with the "psychics" in here, or for that matter anywhere else on this site because it tediuous and boring and childish!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

arrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh bla morning


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh and I just want to add that because they are my friends in here I feel very protective too and don't want to see my friends getting hurt. Some of us have been through enough without being hurt. I am just being protective. I feel like I have to have a shield in front of me so that I can fight people that may give us negativity or mess with our heads etc. And if the "bad psychics" (not you Gail) were like vampires I would be using my garlic right now to fight them off from hurting my friends in here.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So anybody that is no a "bad psychic" is welcome in this room. The more the merrier. Gail is a GOOD psychic. Madly had 2 correct predictions with her and she is also well know in BNB and respected. Sorry to go on but thats me. Things seem to touch a nerve in me sometimes AND I RATTLE ON lol! Sooooooweeeee! :rofl:

I just want to clarify that GUPPY and anybody that is genuinely TTC and wants to chat and use the forums for what they are intented for is welcome. THIS IS AN OPEN THREAD!! :hugs:

Ok and on this note I am now going to get on with my work and cuddle my lovely doggies and think about getting dressed haha


----------



## faerieprozac

This thread has always been open, we have never ignored anyone coming on here - admittedly when they are asking about predictions it's completely fair of us to say that the predictions are to be taken with a pinch of salt as we have experienced many let downs by them. There are many huge threads that you can look in and realise that there is a close bond between a certain group of girls and they generally populate the thread, it's not just this one. I have apologised to Gail for getting her wrong (totally thought she was someone else) and I apologise, Psychic Star wasn't 'outed for being a fake' she's just a big horrible liar. 

Now that has been cleared up.... 

How are my ladies (and anybody else wanting to join in!!) this morning? I can't believe i'm 6 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## gailpsychic

frogger3240 said:


> hi Gail,
> 
> Nice to see you here I created this thread back when I first got your readings and fertility spells....well I have also emailed you a couple of times and never heard anything back from ya and I have had the fertility boosts and your fertility spells to and I have had a couple of the baby perdiction readings and they haven't come true so I thought maybe you might beable to recast the spells its been since last year I will have to go back and look at the different dates that you casted for me and read for me if you need those I will send them to ya..Hope you enjoy this thread Gail and hope to hear from ya soon...take care...:hugs:

Hi Frogger, make sure your not emailing my old email address and sending to my new(ish) one, I dont use my old one now :)
Im always happy to recast, and look at past predictions, for anyone,although I am totally behind with my readings after the past few days events with myangel/ilovezebras/Psychic Jackie. 
You think in this profession, youve seen heard it all, and digs at me, my work and even my own children would be water of a ducks back now, but there is always someone comes out of the woodwork causing trouble and 9 times out of 10 they will be a new or rival psychic. 
It was only when a past client and member of baby and bump sent me the link for her posts I smelled a rat, and like I said last night if it prevents just one lady from getting a false or copied reading from someone like her, then the 52 harrassment emails she sent me, I guess is worth it.

This is why I always bang on about checking psychics out, see how long they have been doing this, where they work,and read, and their history, sadly its oh so easy for anyone to start up a website and as we have seen far too often recently it ends in them being something their not, or not being able to carry out readings on demand,and you will usually find its the ones that over post or totally bad mouth another psychic. 
For years psychics have got along and I know many who also do this on ebay and we get along fine,as we all know its spirits work we are doing. Sadly I have never witnessed so many ' new psychics' that turn out to be fake as I have in the past 6 months via this site, but remember by not checking where they come from their history and experience you are yourselves fulling their new 'buiness' venture 
I will say though as I do have to start wrapping this up, I never claim to bring or hand anyone a baby, I also never claim that every prediction will happen bang on time, and peoples path and lives can alter, I read bringing information in from spirit around you, and pass on what they give that day, I never mean it be false hope or give this randomly to cause upset, 
I simply offer predictions along with my other spirit work, and many do come in as spirit show, people will either love or hate psychics, and yes there will always be some predictions that dont happen and just as I cant explain how the spirit world and afterlife works, I cant explain why that is. I always say though do not treat any reading or prediction as gospel, because spirit do have good intentions, but yes they are not always correct, or it can be something changed for when they felt was your most likely time to conceive, or a pregnancy did take place as predicted but didnt stay, pregnancy predictions and spells is only a very small part of my work to be honest,and I have raised before I know it must be devasting when a predicted month comes and goes without a bfp, but you do have to remember this isnt in any psychics control and certainly not their fault if pregnancy doesnt stick, or doesnt happen, it is just life and the upset would be there prediction given or not
I also understand some ladies will say more hope was put into that month that was predicted, but I do underline a prediction is just that 'a prediction' not a certainty, and as for praying on the vulnerable, well yes alot of so called psychics do,but you must enter into a reading with an open mind,and if you are feeling vulnerable, sensitive or upset, then a reading at that time may not be best for you
I also feel its personal choice to seek out a reading, and the explainations, disclaimers, terms are there, to let you know it is never a guarantee, the same with spells, many do happen but its not either a guaranteed procedure.
What has been upsetting reading the posts on here, is how people without knowing you or your lifes work simply pressume so much to be true, Im a firm believer in good with truimph over evil as proved yeaterday with 'myangel/psychic Jackie, and I do always have spirit and my guides on my side,but remember not every psychic is bad, not every psychic comes in here to try to gain information, to spy, to be something or someone their not, and its not about the money, but it is a business I run, and Im not going to start polishing my halo talking about what I do and give to charity, because thats private and personal to me, but I am in a position to offer alot of proceeds to wonderful charities which some people with closed minds often dont see or understand. 
Ive never have had to or want to justify what I do, nor sway anyone to belive or not, again that is personal choice, and readings are personal choice, to view, to buy or not to buy, and it is the 'unknown' the 'unexplained' we are dealing with, so do try to remember that. 
Im not an evil person, I dont like to see anyone upset, devastated about pregnancies and bfp's and I carry on offering these types of readings along with my other types of readings because of so many lovely emails I receive about ladies who were about to give up and alot worse, and they did get their bfp and I hear each birthday of their child from them, so thats my work satisfaction if you like, it is heartbreaking for alot of you that have been ttc for so long, often with no reason why a pregnancy wont happen, your faith and believe may have been quashed so many times from readings, so it becomes that you blame a reading, readers and all psychics, when really it is dealing with what life and path your on the true upset is coming from perhaps?
If I could I would bring a baby to everyone who wants one, id make everyone rich, healthy and send them on a positive path, but life is a learning journey be this good or bad, and something we all have to travel through, and travelling through it with good intentions, positive thinking, and trying to love thy neigbour tends to make life a more pleasant experience to go through......so life may not hand us all we want, we may get dissapointment along the way, but remember to try and see the good in people, as not everyone in the psychic industry is a money grabbing fake. I wont be posting unless its needed so I do wish you all well, and anyone can contact me at any time, and I shall do my best to answer, look over predictions, and help in anyway I can.
Love & Light
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my lovely ladies just got back in and what was waiting for us in the post?....... health insurance cards:D woooop


----------



## faerieprozac

YYYYYAAAAAAAYYYYYYY :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Frogger - did you do anymore tests??


----------



## frogger3240

good morning everyone well its raining here and I feel sooo down again I can't stand feeling like this...this ttc thing is getting the best of me...


well heading to work hope you all have a great day...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Frogger - did you do anymore tests??

yes but there is like a light light line now but I don't see any pink to it...I just feel gutted


----------



## frogger3240

faerieprozac said:


> Frogger - did you do anymore tests??

congratulations on your pregnancy hun I'm sooo happy for you..:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

gailpsychic said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi Gail,
> 
> Nice to see you here I created this thread back when I first got your readings and fertility spells....well I have also emailed you a couple of times and never heard anything back from ya and I have had the fertility boosts and your fertility spells to and I have had a couple of the baby perdiction readings and they haven't come true so I thought maybe you might beable to recast the spells its been since last year I will have to go back and look at the different dates that you casted for me and read for me if you need those I will send them to ya..Hope you enjoy this thread Gail and hope to hear from ya soon...take care...:hugs:
> 
> Hi Frogger, make sure your not emailing my old email address and sending to my new(ish) one, I dont use my old one now :)
> Im always happy to recast, and look at past predictions, for anyone,although I am totally behind with my readings after the past few days events with myangel/ilovezebras/Psychic Jackie.
> You think in this profession, youve seen heard it all, and digs at me, my work and even my own children would be water of a ducks back now, but there is always someone comes out of the woodwork causing trouble and 9 times out of 10 they will be a new or rival psychic.
> It was only when a past client and member of baby and bump sent me the link for her posts I smelled a rat, and like I said last night if it prevents just one lady from getting a false or copied reading from someone like her, then the 52 harrassment emails she sent me, I guess is worth it.
> 
> This is why I always bang on about checking psychics out, see how long they have been doing this, where they work,and read, and their history, sadly its oh so easy for anyone to start up a website and as we have seen far too often recently it ends in them being something their not, or not being able to carry out readings on demand,and you will usually find its the ones that over post or totally bad mouth another psychic.
> For years psychics have got along and I know many who also do this on ebay and we get along fine,as we all know its spirits work we are doing. Sadly I have never witnessed so many ' new psychics' that turn out to be fake as I have in the past 6 months via this site, but remember by not checking where they come from their history and experience you are yourselves fulling their new 'buiness' venture
> I will say though as I do have to start wrapping this up, I never claim to bring or hand anyone a baby, I also never claim that every prediction will happen bang on time, and peoples path and lives can alter, I read bringing information in from spirit around you, and pass on what they give that day, I never mean it be false hope or give this randomly to cause upset,
> I simply offer predictions along with my other spirit work, and many do come in as spirit show, people will either love or hate psychics, and yes there will always be some predictions that dont happen and just as I cant explain how the spirit world and afterlife works, I cant explain why that is. I always say though do not treat any reading or prediction as gospel, because spirit do have good intentions, but yes they are not always correct, or it can be something changed for when they felt was your most likely time to conceive, or a pregnancy did take place as predicted but didnt stay, pregnancy predictions and spells is only a very small part of my work to be honest,and I have raised before I know it must be devasting when a predicted month comes and goes without a bfp, but you do have to remember this isnt in any psychics control and certainly not their fault if pregnancy doesnt stick, or doesnt happen, it is just life and the upset would be there prediction given or not
> I also understand some ladies will say more hope was put into that month that was predicted, but I do underline a prediction is just that 'a prediction' not a certainty, and as for praying on the vulnerable, well yes alot of so called psychics do,but you must enter into a reading with an open mind,and if you are feeling vulnerable, sensitive or upset, then a reading at that time may not be best for you
> I also feel its personal choice to seek out a reading, and the explainations, disclaimers, terms are there, to let you know it is never a guarantee, the same with spells, many do happen but its not either a guaranteed procedure.
> What has been upsetting reading the posts on here, is how people without knowing you or your lifes work simply pressume so much to be true, Im a firm believer in good with truimph over evil as proved yeaterday with 'myangel/psychic Jackie, and I do always have spirit and my guides on my side,but remember not every psychic is bad, not every psychic comes in here to try to gain information, to spy, to be something or someone their not, and its not about the money, but it is a business I run, and Im not going to start polishing my halo talking about what I do and give to charity, because thats private and personal to me, but I am in a position to offer alot of proceeds to wonderful charities which some people with closed minds often dont see or understand.
> Ive never have had to or want to justify what I do, nor sway anyone to belive or not, again that is personal choice, and readings are personal choice, to view, to buy or not to buy, and it is the 'unknown' the 'unexplained' we are dealing with, so do try to remember that.
> Im not an evil person, I dont like to see anyone upset, devastated about pregnancies and bfp's and I carry on offering these types of readings along with my other types of readings because of so many lovely emails I receive about ladies who were about to give up and alot worse, and they did get their bfp and I hear each birthday of their child from them, so thats my work satisfaction if you like, it is heartbreaking for alot of you that have been ttc for so long, often with no reason why a pregnancy wont happen, your faith and believe may have been quashed so many times from readings, so it becomes that you blame a reading, readers and all psychics, when really it is dealing with what life and path your on the true upset is coming from perhaps?
> If I could I would bring a baby to everyone who wants one, id make everyone rich, healthy and send them on a positive path, but life is a learning journey be this good or bad, and something we all have to travel through, and travelling through it with good intentions, positive thinking, and trying to love thy neigbour tends to make life a more pleasant experience to go through......so life may not hand us all we want, we may get dissapointment along the way, but remember to try and see the good in people, as not everyone in the psychic industry is a money grabbing fake. I wont be posting unless its needed so I do wish you all well, and anyone can contact me at any time, and I shall do my best to answer, look over predictions, and help in anyway I can.
> Love & Light
> xxxxClick to expand...

thanks Gail im sending you a private message with my full name


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linsey - Hey you. woooooo hoooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for the insurance documents. Just what you needed eh! Now that is something to get excited about. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have turned into a bloated whale as I noshed my way through a McDonalds Breakkie with an extra hash brown. lol 

No weight loss this week either (pooooh!)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Linsey - Hey you. woooooo hoooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for the insurance documents. Just what you needed eh! Now that is something to get excited about. :thumbup:

i know hehe seeing her on the 21st at 1pm:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Linsey - Hey you. woooooo hoooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for the insurance documents. Just what you needed eh! Now that is something to get excited about. :thumbup:
> 
> i know hehe seeing her on the 21st at 1pm:happydance:Click to expand...

Ohhhh thats great. I am sooo excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What are you up to today now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Linsey - Hey you. woooooo hoooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for the insurance documents. Just what you needed eh! Now that is something to get excited about. :thumbup:
> 
> i know hehe seeing her on the 21st at 1pm:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh thats great. I am sooo excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What are you up to today now?Click to expand...

not alot just gonna chill now im knakerd too much excersise this week lol what about you?xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just had a massive number 2 :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry tmi but I thought it would be funny. I am working but I really need to take a break in an hour or so and have a bath. I feel all achey and my hair needs washing. It looks like thingys out of Eastenders...forgotten her name. The chavy one thats living with Janine at moment. My hair looks like hers lol. Not good!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry tmi but I thought it would be funny. I am working but I really need to take a break in an hour or so and have a bath. I feel all achey and my hair needs washing. It looks like thingys out of Eastenders...forgotten her name. The chavy one thats living with Janine at moment. My hair looks like hers lol. Not good!

whitney:haha:


----------



## StirCrazy

BabyandBump has very strict rules on self publicity. Gail, I have turn off your incoming PM's. Business correspondence should be handled off the forum.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah Whitney....she always has really greasy hair!!!. lol. Do you get Eastly over there hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah Whitney....she always has really greasy hair!!!. lol. Do you get Eastly over there hon?

i do yes lol have it on my laptop bbc iplayer and 4od ohh and itv so dont miss out on them:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you watch Corry too? lol.

I am a corry and eastly fan!! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you watch Corry too? lol.
> 
> I am a corry and eastly fan!! :thumbup:

 hollyoaks, eastys, waterloo road, corrie, shameless skins lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think that they will give you Clomid when you go to your FS? I think because you don't ovulate regularly that is the first thing they do. They call Clomid the "Magic Fertility Drug" you know. There is a Clomid Thread in here that gets very busy. I used to go on it until I found out about my Diminished Ovarian Reserve (my old knackered eggs) lol. There is a lot of success with Clomid and usually thats all thats needed. It makes you ovulate regular and with more Zest kindof so that the eggs are more plentiful and better quality. So I think they will give it to you. If they do....you will take it won't you????? hmmmm I know you! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Do you watch Corry too? lol.
> 
> I am a corry and eastly fan!! :thumbup:
> 
> hollyoaks, eastys, waterloo road, corrie, shameless skins lolClick to expand...

I don't know this "Shameless Skins" hmmmm? Never heard of it! lol :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do you think that they will give you Clomid when you go to your FS? I think because you don't ovulate regularly that is the first thing they do. They call Clomid the "Magic Fertility Drug" you know. There is a Clomid Thread in here that gets very busy. I used to go on it until I found out about my Diminished Ovarian Reserve (my old knackered eggs) lol. There is a lot of success with Clomid and usually thats all thats needed. It makes you ovulate regular and with more Zest kindof so that the eggs are more plentiful and better quality. So I think they will give it to you. If they do....you will take it won't you????? hmmmm I know you! lol

lol yeh if i was given it id take it i personaly think i have pcos as i get hairs where aint ment to be, pains all thruout my cycle around the area where my ovarys are and just stupid stupid cycles lol but we shall see what she says shes got really good reviews so what ever she says il try i guess


----------



## MissyMooMoo

is that polycystic ovary syndrome?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> is that polycystic ovary syndrome?

yeps been doing alot of reading up on it and i was also late in starting my period compared to most girls i first started at 15 most of my firends started at 11/12 lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I was 13. Oh so is that a symptom too?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I was 13. Oh so is that a symptom too?

from what ive read it can be yes hun im hoping she will do a scan too to find out how bad my bc is


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have a really good feeling about this hon. I feel we will both get good luck this year! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have a really good feeling about this hon. I feel we will both get good luck this year! xx

me too just hope im not kidding myself lol


----------



## babysimpson

Just want to say congrats to Missy - Not long now before you're growing your little bean.

I also want to confirm that even though I don't post regularly in this thread, any time I have, ALL the ladies have been welcoming. 

Hope you are all doing well and it's just so horrible all this stuff about psychics. Hope it all settles down soon so we can get back to talking about babies and ttc.

:hug: to you all xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I have a really good feeling about this hon. I feel we will both get good luck this year! xx
> 
> me too just hope im not kidding myself lolClick to expand...

Noooo nooo! You are doing the RIGHT thing! Trust me! Sometimes our bodies just need a little help. A little nudge in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I have a really good feeling about this hon. I feel we will both get good luck this year! xx
> 
> me too just hope im not kidding myself lolClick to expand...
> 
> Noooo nooo! You are doing the RIGHT thing! Trust me! Sometimes our bodies just need a little help. A little nudge in the right direction. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i hope so lol i been cramping loads again today so not sure what the hells up same place as every mth around my right ovary, see a few mths ago i dreamt i went to the fs and had a scan and one ovary wasnt working but the other was shooting eggs out like a cannon lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

babysimpson said:


> Just want to say congrats to Missy - Not long now before you're growing your little bean.
> 
> I also want to confirm that even though I don't post regularly in this thread, any time I have, ALL the ladies have been welcoming.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and it's just so horrible all this stuff about psychics. Hope it all settles down soon so we can get back to talking about babies and ttc.
> 
> :hug: to you all xx

:hi: Babysimpson. Missed you :flower: Yeah its not good when they mess with our heads especially since we got them sorted :haha:

Well I dunno I've always been a bit loop the loop! :tease:

How are things going with you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: Cannon lady!

Dreams never really mean anything. I had a dream the other night that Martyn went out and never returned home and then when I rang him he said hes left me lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :rofl: Cannon lady!
> 
> Dreams never really mean anything. I had a dream the other night that Martyn went out and never returned home and then when I rang him he said hes left me lol

lol around the time of our wedding i kept dreaming of my teeth falling out!


----------



## babysimpson

Things are great with me tbh. My mum is very ill at the moment and I'm so busy that I don't get the chance to SS so not stressed. I'm normally hanging about in the Out but Not Down thread but pop into others just to see how people are.

I think the world would be a boring place if we weren't a bit "loop the loop" :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Whooops not cocoon! I changed it now to Cannon!

Why did I put cocoon! Multi tasking lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Whooops not cocoon! I changed it now to Cannon!
> 
> Why did I put cocoon! Multi tasking lol

lol i had to go back and see what id typed for once it wasnt me:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

BabySimpson - Sorry to hear about your mum. Hope her health improves soon. :hugs: Its always nice to see you whenever you come in.

Linds - Dreams about your teeth falling out mean something hold on I will look it up. Ive had those. brb


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dreams of falling teeth are the most common dreams that Dream Moods receives. The typical dream scenarios include having your teeth crumble in your hands, fall out one by one with just a light tap, grow crooked or start to rot. Such dreams are not only horrifying and shocking, but they often leave you with a lasting image of the dream. So what does it mean?

One theory is that dreams about your teeth reflect your anxieties about your appearance and how others perceive you. Your teeth help to convey an image of attractiveness and play an important role in the game of flirtation, whether it is flashing those pearly white, kissing or necking. Thus, such dreams may stem from a fear of rejection, sexual impotence or the consequences of getting old. To support this notion, a dream research found that women in menopause report to have frequent dreams about teeth. This points to teeth dreams as being related to getting older and/or feeling unattractive and less feminine. Teeth are an important feature to your attractiveness and how you are presented to others. Caring about how you look is natural and healthy.

Another rationalization for these falling teeth dreams may be rooted in your fear of being embarrassed or making a fool of yourself in some situation. These dreams are an over-exaggeration of your worries and anxieties. Perhaps you feel that you are unprepared for the task at hand. However, you will find that your worries are unfounded in most cases. Sometimes what plays out in your mind is far worse than what is reality.

Teeth are used to bite, tear, chew and gnaw. In this regard, teeth symbolize power. And the loss of teeth in your dream may be from a sense of powerlessness. Are you lacking power in some current situation? Perhaps you are having difficulties expressing yourself or getting your point across. You feel frustrated when your voice is not being heard. You may be experiencing feelings of inferiority and a lack of self-confidence in some situation or relationship in your life. This dream may be an indication that you need to be more assertive and believe in the importance of what you have to say.

Traditionally, it was thought that dreaming that you did not have teeth, represent malnutrition or poor diet. This notion may still be applicable to some dreamers.

Other Perspectives

A scriptural interpretation for bad or falling teeth indicates that you are putting your faith, trust, and beliefs in what man thinks, rather than in the word of God. The bible says that God speaks once, yea twice in a dream or a vision in order to hide pride from us, to keep us back from the pit, to open our ears (spiritually) and to instruct and correct us.

In the Greek culture, when you dream about loose, rotten, or missing teeth, it indicates that a family member or close friend is very sick or even near death.

According to the Chinese, there is a saying that your teeth will fall out if you are telling lies.

It has also been said that if you dream of your teeth falling out, then it symbolizes money. This is based on the old tooth fairy story. If you lose a tooth and leave it under the pillow, a tooth fairy would bring you money.

(Thank you to Brook who emailed us with the biblical significance of teeth dreams and to Eleni who shared the Greek perspective. Anna contributed her mother's story about teeth and money).


----------



## babysimpson

I've never thought about interpreting dreams. I can't remember what I'm dreaming about lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used to keep having dreams I was flying and I loved it. I don't have them so much anymore but when I was little I would dream I would lift myself out of the chair in the living room and float around the room. I could propel myself and control my flying, lowering and heightening myself. It was always weird because I would always be in the living room when I flew. Then when I got older I had more flying dreams where I would go outside and fly in the sky. It actually felt like I was flying too with completely no effort and full control of my height. I looked up these dreams and it says the person that is having them is in full control of their life and very happy. They are called "Lucid Dreams" and apparently only certain people have them but when you do its like its real. I havent had one for ages! I miss them! Maybe its cos I have no control over TTC. lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

babysimpson said:


> I've never thought about interpreting dreams. I can't remember what I'm dreaming about lol

:rofl: No my OH never remembers his but when I tell him mine he loves them lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> I've never thought about interpreting dreams. I can't remember what I'm dreaming about lol

i dont normaly remember lol just reamember aroudn the wedding where my teeth fell out in almost every dream lol lately my dreams consist of the same as everything els ein lifer atm ttc lol i appartntly sleep talk like we are dtd and then shout no no no wait i need my pillow under my bum!:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ohhhhhhhhhhhh :rofl: making me wee here! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh :rofl: making me wee here! lol

:blush:


----------



## babysimpson

:rofl: any time I've been caught talking in my sleep I'm fighting with someone!

My OH is a nightmare for talking. I had a whole conversation with him one night and I still couldn't work out who he was meant to be talking to. Told him the next day and he just looked at me confused


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> :rofl: any time I've been caught talking in my sleep I'm fighting with someone!
> 
> My OH is a nightmare for talking. I had a whole conversation with him one night and I still couldn't work out who he was meant to be talking to. Told him the next day and he just looked at me confused

when i was younger i used to sleep with my feet up the wall and move them like i was walking and read out a shopping list :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: you're all bonkers lol!!!


----------



## babysimpson

Better being bonkers than boring


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Certainly is lol


----------



## gailpsychic

StirCrazy said:


> BabyandBump has very strict rules on self publicity. Gail, I have turn off your incoming PM's. Business correspondence should be handled off the forum.

Yes absolutely I didnt realise, just wanted to reassure and let frogger know I wasnt ignoring her, sorry no offence caused I hope, but yes understand this completely :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Certainly is lol

do u get to meet the donner egg lay person when you go? or am i thinking of surogacy? lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No they remain totally annonymous. All we can know by law is her age, height, education level and her hair and eye colour. Total! lol

Oh and her blood group.

We asked for just, young, healthy, proven with blue eyes lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> No they remain totally annonymous. All we can know by law is her age, height, education level and her hair and eye colour. Total! lol
> 
> Oh and her blood group.
> 
> We asked for just, young, healthy, proven with blue eyes lol

ohhhh lol wasnt sure been wanting to ask for a while


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its ok ask me whatever you like :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im sooo tired today and my shoulders playing up again hate it when its cold a crunch up my shopulders when im walking then pay for it:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Aww sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better. What about a nice relaxing bath or get Ben to massage you. I just had a bath with all my candles around me. Put some lavender oil in the bath and chilled out to deep relaxation music on utube. I feel super chilled and now I am sat here with a glass of shiraz mmmmmmmm. Life cannot get better than this!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I've gone mad and invested in a massage bed from Amazon lol!!!! I am gonna surprise Martyn. I will do a "Special Massage Night with extras" haha :rofl:

I am gonna seduce him when he gets home from work on Monday. Will have scented candles and soothing, relaxing music on. Might even slip into something a bit sexy :blush: Then I am gonna pour him a nice glass of wine (after he has undressed and showered of course lol) and then get to work on those aching muscles.:blush:

All of them! :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Aww sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better. What about a nice relaxing bath or get Ben to massage you. I just had a bath with all my candles around me. Put some lavender oil in the bath and chilled out to deep relaxation music on utube. I feel super chilled and now I am sat here with a glass of shiraz mmmmmmmm. Life cannot get better than this!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

 thankys just had my sis on the phone she was brought home from work in flood of tears as she had some blood again so shes convinced its all over again as this is how it was all her other miscarriages redy pink blood that stops and then brown stops and back to red so shes in full panic mode was crying her eyes out :nope: i so hope its not not this time shes been booked in for an emergancy scan monday until then shes just gota rrest and wait


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better. What about a nice relaxing bath or get Ben to massage you. I just had a bath with all my candles around me. Put some lavender oil in the bath and chilled out to deep relaxation music on utube. I feel super chilled and now I am sat here with a glass of shiraz mmmmmmmm. Life cannot get better than this!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> thankys just had my sis on the phone she was brought home from work in flood of tears as she had some blood again so shes convinced its all over again as this is how it was all her other miscarriages redy pink blood that stops and then brown stops and back to red so shes in full panic mode was crying her eyes out :nope: i so hope its not not this time shes been booked in for an emergancy scan monday until then shes just gota rrest and waitClick to expand...

Oh nooooo! I am soooo sorry :nope: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better. What about a nice relaxing bath or get Ben to massage you. I just had a bath with all my candles around me. Put some lavender oil in the bath and chilled out to deep relaxation music on utube. I feel super chilled and now I am sat here with a glass of shiraz mmmmmmmm. Life cannot get better than this!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> thankys just had my sis on the phone she was brought home from work in flood of tears as she had some blood again so shes convinced its all over again as this is how it was all her other miscarriages redy pink blood that stops and then brown stops and back to red so shes in full panic mode was crying her eyes out :nope: i so hope its not not this time shes been booked in for an emergancy scan monday until then shes just gota rrest and waitClick to expand...
> 
> Oh nooooo! I am soooo sorry :nope: :hugs:Click to expand...

her af wouldbe due round about now so both me and my mum said to her it could just be that she has spotting around when af is due as lot of ladies get that she says she knows but this is how its started everytime and this time will be even harder as they actulay saw a baby and a beating heart i hops its just what me and mum think it is:shrug: as shes had all tests under the sun to find out why it keeps happing and all the docs can say is just one of those things:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh poor poor girl. My heart goes out to her. I do hope that the baby is ok and that it is just spotting which plenty of women do get even whilst pregnant. We will have to pray for her :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh poor poor girl. My heart goes out to her. I do hope that the baby is ok and that it is just spotting which plenty of women do get even whilst pregnant. We will have to pray for her :hugs:

thanks hun they have been trying for 6years and all they have to show for it is miscarriages and an eptopic pregnancy shes even resiigned herslef that its gonna happen again this time


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How old are they both hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How old are they both hon?

ermmm emma just turned 29 in jan and andy is 34


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So very young still :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> So very young still :hugs:

yeh i just pray this is it for them and not another loss


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Not always posting but I am around :)

Linds will keep your sister and her OH in my thoughts and prayers :( I hope its just a sympton of early pregnancy and bubs is ok!

hey and great news on the fs appointment :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hey Ladies :wave:
> 
> Not always posting but I am around :)
> 
> Linds will keep your sister and her OH in my thoughts and prayers :( I hope its just a sympton of early pregnancy and bubs is ok!
> 
> hey and great news on the fs appointment :wohoo:

thanks hun will let you all know what happens with her scan on monday:hugs: how are you doing now?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me too :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Me too :hugs:

thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not too bad hon not sleeping so well and its half term so Oliver has kept me plenty busy havent had much time to chat :dohh: Back to school next week though so I can put my feet up a little :)

Tom we are taking him across to York for a treat :) He doesnt know yet but were going to the York Railway Museum...he loves trains.....but they have a harry potter expedition on and you can ride Hogwarts Express :wohoo: Hes going to love it ..... we are taking a picnic too although its meant to :rain: tomorrow we are still determined to have fun :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

sounds good madly :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Not too bad hon not sleeping so well and its half term so Oliver has kept me plenty busy havent had much time to chat :dohh: Back to school next week though so I can put my feet up a little :)
> 
> Tom we are taking him across to York for a treat :) He doesnt know yet but were going to the York Railway Museum...he loves trains.....but they have a harry potter expedition on and you can ride Hogwarts Express :wohoo: Hes going to love it ..... we are taking a picnic too although its meant to :rain: tomorrow we are still determined to have fun :thumbup:

ooooh i loved the steam trains when i lived up north we used to go to the golflands (sp) lol where hearbeat is filmed loved it there we used to live in whitby when i was ikkle i even had the accent lol


----------



## faerieprozac

ooo linds i hope your sis i okay

i am a mess today i don't know what i like to eat anymore and i can't drink hot drinks i don't know how i'm going to cope with that, for the last million years (slight exaggeration) i've always had a hot drink in the morn, even now it's been a decaf tea and i just don't function without it, but i had a tea this morning and it was horrible, i just don't fancy coffee and hot chocolate seems too sweet and sickly :( i have been drinking water all day, but its got to be bottled water cause i filled my empty bottle from yesterday up with tap water for my hour long bus journey to work and it tasted so disgusting. i'm beside myself because... i love my hot drinks. gah! sorry. unimportant rant over lol

i'm so happy things are starting to look up for everyone, slowly but we're all getting there.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Gutten Morgen!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: Gutten Morgen!

:) guten morgen i have one yuckable headache today i had choc and cheese yetserday and paying for both now lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awwww take something for it hon :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> awwww take something for it hon :flower:

i have and used me ice pack has taken it away slightly not sure how long for tho lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sleeps the best thing for me when I get migraines x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sleeps the best thing for me when I get migraines x

same with me but cant sleep during the day here as ben and his mum talk so loud


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing?...hope your all well...I took another test and its negative:cry:

Lindsey has Gail redone your reading for you?...can't wait to hear what she see's for you...


Gail thanks for recasting for me and doing another reading for me...:hugs:

to the rest of you lovely ladies how are you and hope all is well...I'm getting ready to get this house cleaned up .....I will check back in shortly with you all......have a great day ladies...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?...hope your all well...I took another test and its negative:cry:
> 
> Lindsey has Gail redone your reading for you?...can't wait to hear what she see's for you...
> 
> 
> Gail thanks for recasting for me and doing another reading for me...:hugs:
> 
> to the rest of you lovely ladies how are you and hope all is well...I'm getting ready to get this house cleaned up .....I will check back in shortly with you all......have a great day ladies...:hugs::hugs:

shes going to yes hun but says shes behind atm


----------



## frogger3240

WhisperOfHope said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?...hope your all well...I took another test and its negative:cry:
> 
> Lindsey has Gail redone your reading for you?...can't wait to hear what she see's for you...
> 
> 
> Gail thanks for recasting for me and doing another reading for me...:hugs:
> 
> to the rest of you lovely ladies how are you and hope all is well...I'm getting ready to get this house cleaned up .....I will check back in shortly with you all......have a great day ladies...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> shes going to yes hun but says shes behind atmClick to expand...


I hope she is able to see one for us both hun...its just really stressful you know...I'm just tired of being down all the time...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?...hope your all well...I took another test and its negative:cry:
> 
> Lindsey has Gail redone your reading for you?...can't wait to hear what she see's for you...
> 
> 
> Gail thanks for recasting for me and doing another reading for me...:hugs:
> 
> to the rest of you lovely ladies how are you and hope all is well...I'm getting ready to get this house cleaned up .....I will check back in shortly with you all......have a great day ladies...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> shes going to yes hun but says shes behind atmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she is able to see one for us both hun...its just really stressful you know...I'm just tired of being down all the time...Click to expand...

same hun butt if it desnt happen for me it doesnt happen i know il be preg maybe not this year but i will be eventualy lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

doesnt sound v good for my sis shes had more bleeding today same as yesterday but she says shes ok and still going for the scan


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry about your sister Lindsey 

:hugs: frogger

Just been in town and bought a few books to help me with relaxation and currently compiling relaxation songs on utube for transfer. Bought 2 pregancy books too!

I booked myself in for a massage on Friday and every single friday from when I start my meds. So will be totally relaxed. Hopefully! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry about your sister Lindsey
> 
> :hugs: frogger
> 
> Just been in town and bought a few books to help me with relaxation and currently compiling relaxation songs on utube for transfer. Bought 2 pregancy books too!
> 
> I booked myself in for a massage on Friday and every single friday from when I start my meds. So will be totally relaxed. Hopefully! lol

not long to go now eek:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know I am looking forwards hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know I am looking forwards hehe

hopefully i can gollow suit ion a few mths time!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can see that happening yes! All will be revealed at your fs appt I just see good look for you is only around the corner and waiting for you guys to grasp it in both hands! And you well and truly deserve it. You will both make wonderful parents :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I can see that happening yes! All will be revealed at your fs appt I just see good look for you is only around the corner and waiting for you guys to grasp it in both hands! And you well and truly deserve it. You will both make wonderful parents :hugs:

awww u made me cry there lol:haha::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: Its true!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: Its true!

:hugs: thank you i see me with a son first not sure why when ever we go into baby shops i always go towards the boys stuff


----------



## faerieprozac

Ladies I just had the most horrible bus driver (well two fo them) ever, I was almost crying for most of my journey, it's too long to get into but I have been a customer on that bus service and route for 4 and half years and have never been spoken to so rudely before, I have always shown the bus drivers respect. I stood my ground though and thats what matters, but when OH met me at the bus stop I was hysterical and he was ready to get on the bus and sort them out. I have cried so much, and it's so stupid cause it wasn't even worth crying about and now my head hurts from crying. 

Linds sorry about your sis I hope she's ok :hugs:

How are you all today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ladies I just had the most horrible bus driver (well two fo them) ever, I was almost crying for most of my journey, it's too long to get into but I have been a customer on that bus service and route for 4 and half years and have never been spoken to so rudely before, I have always shown the bus drivers respect. I stood my ground though and thats what matters, but when OH met me at the bus stop I was hysterical and he was ready to get on the bus and sort them out. I have cried so much, and it's so stupid cause it wasn't even worth crying about and now my head hurts from crying.
> 
> Linds sorry about your sis I hope she's ok :hugs:
> 
> How are you all today?

:hugs: i hate bus drivers like that we had them all the timein mk really rude obnoxiouse barstewards:growlmad: im off to beddy bies now my head has been banging all day and feels like its burning


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: faer I know the type of bus drivers. I have bus driver phobia lol

Night Linds :hugs: hope you feel better in the morning

Gutten nacht, stille nacht


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i had the most amazing dream last night i was amummy to a gorgeouse lil boy was always full of smiles and giggles:cloud9: and i brought him over to the uk where we all met up pam u had ur lil girl big rosey cheeks and dark hair, faer had a lil girl who was fast asleep on her and madly had charlie he was standing holdong her fingers like babies do and oliver with her :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Linds sounds like an amazing dream :cloud9:

Faerie hon am with you on the hot drinks thingy :( I always drink tea and have the occasional coffee however since been pregnant I cant drink regular coffee now only cappucino and latte (think its a milk thing :dohh:) and I went off tea only to be able to drink it again but in the last week I cant stand the stuff....not keen on drinking lattes and cappucinos all the time and spend most of the time drinking bottled water too :wacko: even diet coke which I love does not appeal and leaves me feeling sick. So ita bottled water (I cant drink tap water never have been able to!) and milk which I drink by the pint and we are going through so much David is threatening to buy a cow :rofl: 

MissyMoo love the idea of massages sounds really relaxing :)

:hugs: Frogger

Well yesterday was a really nice day out and Oliver loved it :) However i was absolutely knackered by the time we got home :dohh: Walking around a museum all day no matter how much I love the place is something which seems a huge task now with been so heavy and suffering with damn SPD :dohh: I kept having to sit down and let David take Oliver around...I felt like I was really missing out but it was so hard after dinner (we took a picnic!) I was slowly running out of energy to put one foot infront of the other :wacko: I have told David no more draining trips for me now until Charlie is born cause I just dont have the stamina :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tis ever so quiet on here today


----------



## faerieprozac

lovely dream linds. hows is your sister?

sounds like a lovely day madly

i feel very ill, i'm not complaining, it just shocked me how bad i feel :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> lovely dream linds. hows is your sister?
> 
> sounds like a lovely day madly
> 
> i feel very ill, i'm not complaining, it just shocked me how bad i feel :(

havent spoken to her today but was still bleeding yest so we shall see what the scan says tomoz il know roughly at 11 as she will ring mum[-o&lt;[-o&lt; feeling bad is good nice sticky beany baby:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive been a naughty girl and had anohter reading done just for pma and it says boy everyone is saying boy even madly and me!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nawty you! hehe morning x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Nawty you! hehe morning x

lol was from one i haven had b4 so thought why not its just for pma after all and she said a ikkle boy ithin the next few , morning mrs energy :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha Mrs Energy! I did 40 sit ups earlier. haha

So who is this psychic then you got the reading off?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> haha Mrs Energy! I did 40 sit ups earlier. haha
> 
> So who is this psychic then you got the reading off?

good lord woman lol was brooke 777 was recomended her by a lady on my wedding forum:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had a reading off her but for me this never happened. But that doesn't mean it won't for you hon :hugs:

I am burning incense mmmm. I bought some lavender incense and some lavender and lemon Yankee Candles off Amazon yesterday off Amazon. Oh and a book about Panic and Anxiety. 

I have cramps so I think :witch: is gonna be here within hours as day goes on. I only ever get cramps the day she comes. So I will have to contact the clinic and let them know that I have :witch: and that I have started my meds. I am ok. Not scared. Why am I not scared. I used to be scared of everything. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I had a reading off her but for me this never happened. But that doesn't mean it won't for you hon :hugs:
> 
> I am burning incense mmmm. I bought some lavender incense and some lavender and lemon Yankee Candles off Amazon yesterday off Amazon. Oh and a book about Panic and Anxiety.
> 
> I have cramps so I think :witch: is gonna be here within hours as day goes on. I only ever get cramps the day she comes. So I will have to contact the clinic and let them know that I have :witch: and that I have started my meds. I am ok. Not scared. Why am I not scared. I used to be scared of everything. lol

im taking all readongs as apinch of salt and if anything just for a bit of pma to get me thru these long cycles of mine lol
i want to get some relaxing candles and bits for our flat so i can chillax, think im gonna come on next week sumitime my coverline has been moved once again and now 5dpo what makes more sence as temps are in the 60s now instead of the 40s!. im so exited for u cant wait for ur af to show!:happydance: i want 11 uk time to hurry up so can ring my mum and find out whats going on with my sis:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok now i am scared lol just been talking to my mum about my sis and mum said she thinks its genetic thing as she had problems but she 4 lost late on in pregnancy(stillbirths) my aunty kate lost twins , my aunty rhona lost 2 , my aunty rosie lost 2 early on and my gran lost 5 :nope: and bens reply was "lucky you" "youl prob loose late on"so now im scared to even get pregnant if it means il just hav mc's or still births:cry:


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

Can I just say that if you feared everything that is supposedly genetic then you would never step out of the house, eat anything or drink anything. I know this may be hard but even though your mum lost precious babies, she still give birth to precious ones and you and your sister are proof that even if this is a horrible genetic thing, it is still possible to get all the way to the end. Don't give up hope of being a mum - neither you or your sister :hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Can I just say that if you feared everything that is supposedly genetic then you would never step out of the house, eat anything or drink anything. I know this may be hard but even though your mum lost precious babies, she still give birth to precious ones and you and your sister are proof that even if this is a horrible genetic thing, it is still possible to get all the way to the end. Don't give up hope of being a mum - neither you or your sister :hug:

thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well not good news baby is still there but heart has stoped they think it happend thursday after her midwife apt as thats when she started spotting but shes gota go in for a dnc and have baby removed they got a scan pic this time so they have a little reminder :cry: shes angry as the docs told her to take all the wrong stuff she was only told to take 400 mg of folic acid, wasnt told to take vit d or anything its so bloody unfair they said baby has doubled size since the last scan and looked perfect just the heart has stopped:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds you can't think like that hon. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww thats so horrible about your sisters baby. She must be devastated.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww thats so horrible about your sisters baby. She must be devastated.

she told mum she was ok but we all know she isnt:( shes decided to go private to a place in london and fid out once and for all whats going on they gonna have a hol first as they always do for the anniversary but then shes gonna try again, mum said if there is anything we have heredited from her is the never give up attitude


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:sad1:


----------



## babysimpson

I'm so sorry that has happened but like you're mum has said, never give up. She had gone through it all so she will be a huge pillar of support for her sister and you will be too seeing as you know how hard it is.


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh linds I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls, 

Just a quick update to let you know that I am waiting until the weekend to get confirmation of my :bfp: Got a faint positive yesterday evening but not raising hopes yet until I see 2 nice dark lines


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow thats fantastic new Babysimpson.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well I am off to acupuncture at 1pm. I started af yesterday and started my first pill so on the way now. I have booked in to have my depot injection on 15th March. x


----------



## babysimpson

Thanks Girls. So it looks like all of my predictions were on the mark. Some of their details aren't quite spot on but very close.

How are you all doing? I should keep up with this thread more :dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thats great babysimpson:)

i am very ill today i havent left my bed am taking advantage of it being my day off. i'm scared to get the bus tomorrow - on my way home yesterday i had to get off 8 stops early to throw up for the first time, i think it was the motion of the bus and all the smells on it, i get the bus 5 times a week, twice a day, an hour to and from :(

how are you all?


----------



## babysimpson

Faer - I was the same when I had to use the bus to and from work. 1 1/2 journey and I always struggled to last. I ended up carrying some dog foul bags with me in case I was going to be sick. They are handy as they are small and easy to carry around. Either them of the small sandwich bags you get but they are see through.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have just got back from my massage and acupuncture. Again I couldn't stay awake. :sleep: Each time I got I feel more relaxed. I am just gonna make a brew :coffee: now and read my new book that came today from Amazon. No doubt I won't be able to put it down as I started it earlier and found it addictive. It is going to help me a lot as its about conquering anxiety so well needed with whats coming up. Although at the moment I feel mega relaxed. In fact I have never felt so relaxed and confident in my entire life. :thumbup:

I keep craving battered sausage and chips big time. No idea why.:shrug:

Since I have been taking the pills I feel so tired out. About an hour after taking them I feel so tired but its not a horrible feeling. It's actually really nice. It makes me feel very sleepy and nice. :winkwink:

Faer - I remember that feeling well. When I had it I would have to just go an throw up over a bridge or something or rush away and throw up. Once it was over with I always felt a little bit better but I had Morning, Day and Evening sickness that seems never to go away because multiple births are even worse for that! :dohh:

Babysimpson - When are you re-testing? I have a good feeling about this :thumbup:

Madly, Linds, Frogger :hugs: Hope you are well!


----------



## babysimpson

Not going to re-test any time soon now as I'm now spotting so looks like it's either another failed pregnancy beginning or I got a false positive. I got OH to look at the test last night and he could see the line and it had colour. He wouldn't imagine things but guess it's not to be. Onwards to the next cycle once :witch: is here


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> Not going to re-test any time soon now as I'm now spotting so looks like it's either another failed pregnancy beginning or I got a false positive. I got OH to look at the test last night and he could see the line and it had colour. He wouldn't imagine things but guess it's not to be. Onwards to the next cycle once :witch: is here

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am in such a mood today really am ben says im pmsing he doesnt need ff to say when i have ovd he can tell himself


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Babysimpson - :hugs: so sorry

I am sat in bed reading. I just had Battered Sausage, chips, mushy peas and curry sauce and a nice can of pepsi mmmmmmmmmmmmm

I don't really feel that full. Just nice

Linds - Sorry that you are in a mood. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My book is way too good. I don't wanna put it down. hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am good Linds :hi: Just watching Jeremy Kyle. Are you feeling any better today? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I love taking this pill it makes me feel all sleeeeeepy hehe!

I just emailed salome and asked if this is normal and she said yes because it is high estrogen pill and some ladies do have sleepy feeling side effects. 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! its lovely... sweeeeeeeeeepy
sweeeeeeeeeeeepy
mmmmmmmmmm

:sleep: :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am good Linds :hi: Just watching Jeremy Kyle. Are you feeling any better today? :hugs:

a tiny bit, had mega ewcm yesterday and again this morn so god knows whats going on for me ive given up tryna work out i said to ben we could dtd last night but he said no after the mood i was in all day:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh pooh! So no :sex: What about tonight?


----------



## faerieprozac

hello beauts sorry i've not been posting much. am feeling positively rough, but i know that means beanie is sticking well, i never expected to feel this bad!

to top it off i went back to the dentist today about my dodgey filling and he prodded and poked it soooo much i'm in agony but cant take any painkiller and i'm so nervous about my bus journey 

how are you all? princess is back at school now so at least the flat is a little quieter for me in the morning when i'm preparing myself for work. think i'm going to tell my manager today because i just know i'm gonna have to soon anyway and with how shit i feel and its delivery day and i dont wanna be carrying boxes full of stock around. i dont think he's gonna mind he knows we were trying and he and his misses (he's recently married) are trying i believe.

love you all might not be on tonight but i'll be on in the mornin xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love you faer and hope your bus journey is kinder today! :hugs:

Yes being very ill means STICKY BEANY! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh pooh! So no :sex: What about tonight?

not sure yet lol im soooo shakey hands are likle an old woman atm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: THE FLATS OURS WOOOOOOOP


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh lovely thats great news. Is that why your hands were shaking? lol:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh lovely thats great news. Is that why your hands were shaking? lol:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

lol nope i had a migrane making me shake i hate them


----------



## faerieprozac

thats excellent news hun :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We got some new about our donor today. She is Spanish and only 22, dark hair like mine, blue eyes and healthy with a normal BMI.

I am well happy! hehe

22 and fertile yay!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: congrats linds and ben on your new home...I am stoked for you guys, a sign of good things to come :dance:

Missy hon you donor sounds perfect :) Shes going to be a heartbreaker your little girl with those spanish genes and blue eyes :cloud9:

Faerie hon hope your feeling better :hugs:

asm well I have an appointment with ob gynae tom to decide wether I want growth scans on Charlie or not and gues what :dohh: I STILL CANT DECIDE :wacko: and then I have my appeal meeting at work so nervous but want closure on this now and def before Charlie arrives so trying to muster up and hope those coping mechanisms of mine kick in :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have lost another kilo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Doing another fitness dvd today! :thumbup:
Claire Nazirs Boot Camp Rocks!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Good luck Madly :) Hope today goes well

Thats great Missy :D 

Linds how are you? Still buzzing about your flat?

I am okay today *touch wood*. Had an okay sleep for once, rather than getting up every hour to pee it was every 3 hours. Woke up feeling a little sick but had to soldier through it because it was my day to take Princess to school, so I snacked on a cereal bar on the way and feel okay. Think I'm gonna get my shopping done online today instead of having to bring lots of heavy things back on the bus


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes faer online shopping is better for you. We always do Tescos online shop and its BRILLIANT!

Hey guess what. I presumed that our donor had dark hair cos she was Spanish but I just emailed Salome just to quickly check as they never told me hair colour and shes just come back to say that her hair colour is fair!!!!

So Martyns hair is blonde as blonde can ever get so this means our Spanish Princess will have blonde hair. Shes gonna be a blondie!! ohhhhhhhhhh wow! I love blondies hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies or afternoon where i am lol hope ur all well


----------



## faerieprozac

how on earth did my mother go through 13 pregnancies!! (3 miscarriages). My throat is hurting so much from throwing up nothing because i couldn't eat nothing!! Omg, I don't know how I am going to cope... 

Sorry, I know I said I wouldn't moan, I am embracing this pregnancy I really am but at the moment I don't know how to deal with things people keep suggesting what to eat to make me feel better but nothing works, how am I going to have a healthy pregnancy when I can't stand the thought of anything entering my throat :(

Just about managed to force feed myself some pasta and sweetcorn with the smallest amount of salad cream so it wasn't dry. 

Sorry ladies I really didn't want to moan I'm just so angry at myself!! I havent had my pregnancy vitamins/folic acid for 4 days because the I can't bare swallowing them I feel like I'm already hurting my beanie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> how on earth did my mother go through 13 pregnancies!! (3 miscarriages). My throat is hurting so much from throwing up nothing because i couldn't eat nothing!! Omg, I don't know how I am going to cope...
> 
> Sorry, I know I said I wouldn't moan, I am embracing this pregnancy I really am but at the moment I don't know how to deal with things people keep suggesting what to eat to make me feel better but nothing works, how am I going to have a healthy pregnancy when I can't stand the thought of anything entering my throat :(
> 
> Just about managed to force feed myself some pasta and sweetcorn with the smallest amount of salad cream so it wasn't dry.
> 
> Sorry ladies I really didn't want to moan I'm just so angry at myself!! I havent had my pregnancy vitamins/folic acid for 4 days because the I can't bare swallowing them I feel like I'm already hurting my beanie

:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Thanks hun. Sorry again. I know i'll enjoy it soon. How on earth do people crave things?? I cant bare the thought of anything right now :S

How are you? When do you move into flat??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Thanks hun. Sorry again. I know i'll enjoy it soon. How on earth do people crave things?? I cant bare the thought of anything right now :S
> 
> How are you? When do you move into flat??

im ok hun heading to bed soon as pooped. not sure when we move in but gota phone next week to make an apointment to get the kkeys:happydance:


----------



## jennievictora

Hey I want this done is it free and how do I Do it x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - I know how you feel I remember how I felt with my twins but it does pass :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mine is in my siggy- please add me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies sat with hair dye in my hair atm lol we just had a call with an apointment to pic up the keys on the 16th:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nobody loves me today:( lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

where are ya alll:shrug:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

A IMPORTANT NOTE:

Do NOT order a reading from Amber! I ordered one on 2/21 and she has not returned a single email or even the PayPal claim. 

:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok ty Heaven and earth

Hi everyone! xx

Good news about the flat Linds yay!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok ty Heaven and earth
> 
> Hi everyone! xx
> 
> Good news about the flat Linds yay!

thankies how are you? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Great ty been to cinema to watch rango and had steak at beefeater now just relaxing in pjs. how about u?


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi beauts sorry been missing in action a little bit, i'm so tired when i get home from work now. just had a very lovely bath and feel refreshed for the first time in agggges

how are you all? I GO HOME ON SATURDAYYYYY ahhhh I'm so excited to see my mum and dad and my millions of siblings.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hi beauts sorry been missing in action a little bit, i'm so tired when i get home from work now. just had a very lovely bath and feel refreshed for the first time in agggges
> 
> how are you all? I GO HOME ON SATURDAYYYYY ahhhh I'm so excited to see my mum and dad and my millions of siblings.

ahhh pftt i really wanna get a bath but scared to risk it with the way my skin is atm:dohh: just have to be a smelly belly for a day lol. does ur fam know about belly bean?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

look at my poorly sore arm:( really itchy and trying to not scratch it anymore as yesterday i scratched and scracthed for over an hour and a half at it without even realising ive found out i tend to do it when im stressed out and yesterday was stressed and mega itchy from using hand soap :shrug: haha just realised the oic looks like its a wall with a bed under it:haha:
 



Attached Files:







771_1818.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## faerieprozac

LOL it does look like a wall!! Oh dear hun, have you any cream you can put on it?

No they don't know, am telling them on saturday, may have to tell my brother when he comes to pick us up because of my motion sickness and i'll be in the car for over an hour... 

I'm at the stage where I'm hungry every hour. I was sooooo sick this mornin, but I didn't feel like eating last night, so when I threw up this morning it was just acid and bile and it was the most painful thing, so I'm going to have snacks in the night now because it was unbearable.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> LOL it does look like a wall!! Oh dear hun, have you any cream you can put on it?
> 
> No they don't know, am telling them on saturday, may have to tell my brother when he comes to pick us up because of my motion sickness and i'll be in the car for over an hour...
> 
> I'm at the stage where I'm hungry every hour. I was sooooo sick this mornin, but I didn't feel like eating last night, so when I threw up this morning it was just acid and bile and it was the most painful thing, so I'm going to have snacks in the night now because it was unbearable.

been putting vasaline on it and keeping it coverd at nigth to stop me scratching need to really try get to see a dermatolgist. bet you cant wait to see them and i bet they will be over the moon:D:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - Hope you have a great time at your parents

Linds - Hope your arm stops itching.

AFM - Not much to report. Pretty boring really. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Faer - Hope you have a great time at your parents
> 
> Linds - Hope your arm stops itching.
> 
> AFM - Not much to report. Pretty boring really. x

same here mega bored


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hey Ladies,

Hope your all well and have had a lovely weekend....I got the nesting bug and have been cleaning up a frenzy :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## faerieprozac

Madly just over 50 days to gooooo OMG!!

Morning Linds.

After my routinely morning throw up, right on schedule, I feel fantastic today, going to have some seedy toast mmmm and a warm bath. Its Midwife week!! I can't believe it's this week I get to see her!! 

Any plans today ladies?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Madly just over 50 days to gooooo OMG!!
> 
> Morning Linds.
> 
> After my routinely morning throw up, right on schedule, I feel fantastic today, going to have some seedy toast mmmm and a warm bath. Its Midwife week!! I can't believe it's this week I get to see her!!
> 
> Any plans today ladies?

yayyy for midwife, not much going on here temp droped and apprently 11 dpo so we shall see what happens . gota go shopping this morn as all shops are closed from 1ish due to carnival:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for MW app Faerie :)

Linds hon are you going to the carnival :shrug:

Yeah Faerie I cant believe about 50 days to go :wacko: I def reckon he will be here by the scan due date of 29th April so thats the max I reckon as well ekkkkkkkkkkkk its scary when I think about it like that....I am still measuring in the middle of my date the 16th April and the scan date 29th April so we will see :) Am almost ready now esp considering I have been cooking up a storm with the nesting :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for MW app Faerie :)
> 
> Linds hon are you going to the carnival :shrug:
> 
> Yeah Faerie I cant believe about 50 days to go :wacko: I def reckon he will be here by the scan due date of 29th April so thats the max I reckon as well ekkkkkkkkkkkk its scary when I think about it like that....I am still measuring in the middle of my date the 16th April and the scan date 29th April so we will see :) Am almost ready now esp considering I have been cooking up a storm with the nesting :haha:

nah too far to go on the tram and im not a fan of crowds get very claustraphobic lol yikes 50 days is that all?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh :( that sucks I like that sort of thing :)

I know hon its getting closer so quickly now ..... which reminds me MUST GET THAT BIRTH BALL ERECTED!


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhhhh the sun is making me so happy today!! Right ladies am getting ready for work, day off tomorrow so may be on more hopefully, love yoooooous xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies im 12 dpo and cramping like hell today defo feels ike af is on way BOUT TIME TOO!:happydance:


----------



## jenlouise

anyone had one from a lady called luna from ebay, she charges 3.99 just seeing if she is any good?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning beautiful ladies how are you all today? ive woken up with the WORST af cramps in a long time and having ikkle bits of spotting:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Hope AF is on her way hon :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

morning ladies :hi:

Great news Linds :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how are you ladies today? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :witch: has landed MOVE OVER YOUR PREGO LADIES MISSY AND ME ARE JOINING YOU!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww bless you Lindsey! haha you just made me laugh so loudly! you are lovely! and funny! hehe :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww bless you Lindsey! haha you just made me laugh so loudly! you are lovely! and funny! hehe :rofl:

just think we could be prego around the same time and due around same time hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That would be bloody wonderful! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

jenlouise said:


> anyone had one from a lady called luna from ebay, she charges 3.99 just seeing if she is any good?

not heard of her hun, sorry. 

yay for af linds!

not feeling too wonderful today. i was soooo bloated last night cause all i ate yesterday was sandwiches :( not sure what to do today. porridge went down a treat though... covered in golden syrup mmm

PANCAKES :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> jenlouise said:
> 
> 
> anyone had one from a lady called luna from ebay, she charges 3.99 just seeing if she is any good?
> 
> not heard of her hun, sorry.
> 
> yay for af linds!
> 
> not feeling too wonderful today. i was soooo bloated last night cause all i ate yesterday was sandwiches :( not sure what to do today. porridge went down a treat though... covered in golden syrup mmm
> 
> PANCAKES :DClick to expand...

 yayy for feeling rough hehe:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

i cant wait for you both to join in this pregnant malarkey!!

OH guess what my midwife cancelled me this week i'm now on next wednesday :( :( lol was sooooo looking forward to it it'd woulda felt soooo much more real. i got a cheapie test yesterday to remind myself it was still hapenning lol

you got plans today hun? do you have pancake day in germany??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> i cant wait for you both to join in this pregnant malarkey!!
> 
> OH guess what my midwife cancelled me this week i'm now on next wednesday :( :( lol was sooooo looking forward to it it'd woulda felt soooo much more real. i got a cheapie test yesterday to remind myself it was still hapenning lol
> 
> you got plans today hun? do you have pancake day in germany??

no plans for me just monging around really bead cramps so just laying on ma bed lol. nope they dont do it:( im not a fan of panckaes anyway lol


----------



## faerieprozac

When I was growing up, pancake day would last for months in my house :D think i'll be sick of them by tonight but yay!!

sorry about your cramps hun, glad af finally showed her ugly face though and you can start a fresh cycle :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> When I was growing up, pancake day would last for months in my house :D think i'll be sick of them by tonight but yay!!
> 
> sorry about your cramps hun, glad af finally showed her ugly face though and you can start a fresh cycle :D

This made me laugh because this was also the case in our house! I would beg my mum to cook me pancakes all the time. Pancake day or no Pancake day I would want them haha! :haha::haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morniing ladies af is being a nasty moo to me this cycle really painfull and heavy im really hoping this will be my last af for at least 9 mths BUT with a reason nowjust cos a stupid cycle lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

a week today till we get put keys:D


----------



## faerieprozac

ah thats great hun. excited :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thats fantastic news Linds hehe x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> ah thats great hun. excited :D

VERY lol we just gota get togetehr the rest of the money for decorating as it stnads its gonna be april by tie we can move in:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

but it'll all be worth is hun :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> but it'll all be worth is hun :D

very much so i cant wait new house new baby lol we have decided not to touch one of the rooms and leave it until wer get a bfp and know what colour baby is lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im getting ahead of myself atm lol sat looking at breast pumps and bottles:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon move in straight away dont delay and decoarate around yourselves :) theres nothing like your own place!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh hon move in straight away dont delay and decoarate around yourselves :) theres nothing like your own place!

we cant hun we have to wait till we have the money or we will have nothing we havent got a bed or a kitchen lol we are getting money from the job center to help us get started but we aint got a clue when they will send it:dohh: my mums given us 100 for wallpaper as we are gonna have 1 wall i the bedroom and one wall in the living room papaerd but as the ceilings are so high that 100 will only do for lituraly that lol, we have floorin g to put in as there is just a cheepy lino down, got to put a whole kitchen in the lot


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Afternoon ladies :hi:

I just had a call from Salome from my clinic. Our Donor is ahead of me and is progressing quicker and better than they thought. She has already finished her bcp so they want me to take 2 bcp less and have now given me a date for transfer of 2nd April which is a lot sooner than I thought.

I have adjusted my ticker accordingly and it is now just 23 days (GULP!!!) until I have my transfer. I am gonna have to get cracking if I want to loose this extra 3 kilos but I know I can do it!! I don't have to do it but I want to do it for my sake. I want to be in the best condition when I have this transfer and I want to feel that I have given it my very best attention. It is the least I can do for my body and my embryos :thumbup:. I am gonna be a human incubator for 9 months so I want our Spanish Princess to have the warmest, cosiest and healthiest surroundings. Its the least I can do.

After a lot of consideration we have decided to do the Refund Programm which is 90% success rate. You get 3 goes with this and nobody has ever got a refund on this...JUST PREGANT!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> I just had a call from Salome in from my clinic. Our Donor is ahead of me and is progressing quicker and better than they thought. She has already finished her bcp so they want me to take 2 bcp less and have now given me a date for transfer of 2nd April which is a lot sooner than I thought.
> 
> I have adjusted my ticker accordingly and it is now just 23 days (GULP!!!) until I have my transfer. I am gonna have to get cracking if I want to loose this extra 3 kilos but I know I can do it!! I don't have to do it but I want to do it for my sake. I want to be in the best condition when I have this transfer and I want to feel that I have given it my very best attention. It is the least I can do for my body and my embryos :thumbup:. I am gonna be a human incubator for 9 months so I want our Spanish Princess to have the warmest, cosiest and healthiest surroundings. Its the least I can do.
> 
> After a lot of consideration we have decided to do the Refund Programm which is 90% success rate. You get 3 goes with this and nobody has ever got a refund on this...JUST PREGANT!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news MissyMoo :wohoo: and hey 3kilos is just 6lb I know you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I have been doing Claire Nasir Bootcamp DVD everyday this week. I haven't weighed myself for a few days but I feel like I have lost even more. I am just about to do the DVD now and then have a nice relaxing bath with my Yankee Lavender candles and my relaxation music. I have become addicted to this! :haha:

We are having pancakes again for tea tonight but I am only having 2. 

So I will have lost 7 Kilos from 1st Jan until the time I have my transfer. THIS IS MORE THAN A STONE!!! 

Gonna go swimming again on Sunday as I didn't go last Sunday as had a bit of a cough but thats gone now.

How are you Madly? How are things with what happened with your work going?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It double posted so deleted this one x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Omg! this means her due date will be 24th December....CHRISTMAS EVE!!! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooh an xmas bubba:happydance: my chances of a bubba this yr are zilch with my cycles :dohh:


----------



## babysimpson

Great News MissyMoo!!! And a xmas baby too - fantastic.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel so:cry: and meh to it all today i cant even be botherd to eat


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds great MissyMoo :)

:hugs: Linds

As for work I was made redundant....we appealed but the decision remained the same as we expected it would :sad1: I have fought for my maternity pay and I am getting pay as normal this month and then the rest of my maternity pay which I was due from now until November in a lump sum in what would have been my April wage :thumbup: I feel so much better now its all sorted and I also feel like a huge worry has been lifted off my shoulders after the treatment we endured and now I can concentrate on Charlies arrival :) I have been nesting BIG time :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> Sounds great MissyMoo :)
> 
> :hugs: Linds
> 
> As for work I was made redundant....we appealed but the decision remained the same as we expected it would :sad1: I have fought for my maternity pay and I am getting pay as normal this month and then the rest of my maternity pay which I was due from now until November in a lump sum in what would have been my April wage :thumbup: I feel so much better now its all sorted and I also feel like a huge worry has been lifted off my shoulders after the treatment we endured and now I can concentrate on Charlies arrival :) I have been nesting BIG time :rofl:

Ohhh that's wonderful. So glad you got it sorted! :thumbup: It just shows if you persevere with something you usually get to the bottom of it!


----------



## faerieprozac

Madly, 37 days!! NO WAY!! That is just over a month!!

Missy, thats wonderful news :hugs:

Linds, you will get pregnant this year hun, i know it, if i can you can. 

I feel RUBBISH today sorry i don't wanna moan, the past few weeks i have felt nauseous almost 24/7 but only really been sick in the morning, today however I can't keep ANYTHING down I have been sick 6 times and not sure my cup of soup/pasta thing is gonna go down well either. I honestly don't know what to do because i'm so hungry. Also, there is a case of Slapped Cheek disease (hasn't heard of it until today!) going around at school so I have to go to doctors tomorrow and check i don't have it and whether i'm immune to it, if i'm not immune then i can't take princess to school anymore. Although it's fairly harmless to adults, it CAN cause miscarriages.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh nooo you must get yourself to that doctor faer. I am sorry you feel so bad. I wonder if its twins hmmmm. Because I was like that with my twins and you sound like you are like I was. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

see my amber post before it gets deleted!!!! Its a warning


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What amber post?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

MissyMooMoo said:


> What amber post?

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/558220-amber-conception-reading.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Onerth - this also happened to me...I think it was her yes. But I did get a refund with paypal but I am not sure I said it was for that even so they refunded me.

I am sorry this happened to you. They are all out to get us some of these crooked ones but there are good ones. I believe Gail is a good one. Although on saying this I don't use them anymore. I did my moneys worth on them all (8 of them in total) and they all were wrong so now I rather believe in myself and god and faith than line their pockets with money. :thumbup:

Afternoon ladies. I have just had a massage and now I have a stiff neck. :haha: Reason....the massage bed did'n't have a hole in it for my head so when she did the back, neck and shoulder massage I could feel the stiffness creaping up in my neck and I knew I would be in agony awwwwwwwwwch! Alass, all is not lost for I have booked into another place (with a hole in the bed for my head) for next friday and just HALF THE COST but for the same time!!! Yay RESULT!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds great Missymoo I hope this new place is better :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope so too. lol It should be. I ordered a portable massage bed from Amazon and I have just put it up. Its been in the box for a week lol. It is absolutely brilliant. It is very big once out and I've just lay on it and its so comfy. :thumbup:

We love massage big time me and Martyn so it is ideal for us. Once we have used it it folds up into a kinda suitcase with the catches to lock it and everything. It's such a fab design. I am a bit mesmirized by it. I've put it up and put a blacket on it and some towels and got my massage oil ready and my Yankee lemon and lavender candles, my relaxation music ready. All I need now is somebody to massage :rofl:

Only kidding. I have just text Martyn cos he's playing squash tonight and then later we are going for an Indian. Well I am such a romantic because I am gonna walk up later to meet him at the squash club and then we can go out immediately from there. I'm not gonna even mention the massage bed until we get home. So we will walk in the door and into the living room and there it will be. Nice surprise or what! :thumbup: Then I'm gonna give him a massage :haha:

My massage today was 1 hour and I made a point in remembering every single thing she did to me. Starting from legs with me lay on my back etc etc until you lay on your tummy and have back, shoulders and neck done etc etc. Remember it all. :thumbup: so now I am gonna practise on Martyn.

If I get good at this I might start my own massage business :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning, hope ur all well x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for sexy massage MissyMoo hope it was delish :)

Morning Linds :wave: How are you hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: for sex massage MissyMoo hope it was delish :)
> 
> Morning Linds :wave: How are you hon?

im ok just waiting for af to go. hope u charlie and fam are all ok:) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: then its onto making baby bergman :thumbup: 

We are great thanks for asking :) I reckon max 48days before Charlie arrives.....seems scary when put like that :shock: I am taking Oliver out today with a friend and her two boys, we are going to a soft play area.....me thinks it will be very busy but will be nice to catch up over coffee whilst the kids play :) feeling a little lonely now I am no longer working missing the adult interaction :wacko: Oliver has a school friends party to attend tomorrow and well thats our weekend all planned :dohh: 

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: then its onto making baby bergman :thumbup:
> 
> We are great thanks for asking :) I reckon max 48days before Charlie arrives.....seems scary when put like that :shock: I am taking Oliver out today with a friend and her two boys, we are going to a soft play area.....me thinks it will be very busy but will be nice to catch up over coffee whilst the kids play :) feeling a little lonely now I am no longer working missing the adult interaction :wacko: Oliver has a school friends party to attend tomorrow and well thats our weekend all planned :dohh:
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

thats not long at all:O will go so fast now! nah no plans were ment to be going to woolworths today but ben hasnt get any clean tops:dohh: and we havent got a tumble so nothing would dry in time. and nowhere is open on a sunday so looks like same as every day stuck in on the comp lol


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies,

I'm trying to get back into the chatting thing its just been really hard to deal with not getting a BFP and I wanted to share my TTC with herbs, reiki healings and so on so I hope you ladies will join me on the other thread that I started a long time ago and just now trying to get it rolling again..Linds have you tried soy?

How are you all doing?..I have missed you dearly...sending you all lots of love your way...:flower:

MADLYTTC I'm hoping that this is the month for my BFP like you felt it will be and to get my twins...woohoo!!!! bring on the BFP...and send it to the rest of these ladies to...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

oops!!! forgot to put the link to the thread here..

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...upuncture-crystal-healings-3.html#post9599630


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to get back into the chatting thing its just been really hard to deal with not getting a BFP and I wanted to share my TTC with herbs, reiki healings and so on so I hope you ladies will join me on the other thread that I started a long time ago and just now trying to get it rolling again..Linds have you tried soy?
> 
> How are you all doing?..I have missed you dearly...sending you all lots of love your way...:flower:
> 
> MADLYTTC I'm hoping that this is the month for my BFP like you felt it will be and to get my twins...woohoo!!!! bring on the BFP...and send it to the rest of these ladies to...:hugs:

yeh hun did soy for 5 cycles made hardly any diferance


----------



## frogger3240

WhisperOfHope said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to get back into the chatting thing its just been really hard to deal with not getting a BFP and I wanted to share my TTC with herbs, reiki healings and so on so I hope you ladies will join me on the other thread that I started a long time ago and just now trying to get it rolling again..Linds have you tried soy?
> 
> How are you all doing?..I have missed you dearly...sending you all lots of love your way...:flower:
> 
> MADLYTTC I'm hoping that this is the month for my BFP like you felt it will be and to get my twins...woohoo!!!! bring on the BFP...and send it to the rest of these ladies to...:hugs:
> 
> yeh hun did soy for 5 cycles made hardly any diferanceClick to expand...

have you tried reiki healings, and also vitex Linds?...or even theta healing those are wonderful healings and the vitex is really good to


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to get back into the chatting thing its just been really hard to deal with not getting a BFP and I wanted to share my TTC with herbs, reiki healings and so on so I hope you ladies will join me on the other thread that I started a long time ago and just now trying to get it rolling again..Linds have you tried soy?
> 
> How are you all doing?..I have missed you dearly...sending you all lots of love your way...:flower:
> 
> MADLYTTC I'm hoping that this is the month for my BFP like you felt it will be and to get my twins...woohoo!!!! bring on the BFP...and send it to the rest of these ladies to...:hugs:
> 
> yeh hun did soy for 5 cycles made hardly any diferanceClick to expand...
> 
> have you tried reiki healings, and also vitex Linds?...or even theta healing those are wonderful healings and the vitex is really good toClick to expand...

i tried vitex and messed up my cycle caused mid cycle bleeding and stomache cramps:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I tell you Linds hon you need to try vitb6 :thumbup: I tried agnus castus and evening primrose oil and neither helped until I tried vitb6....:angel: and now Charlie worth a go and dead cheap infact my sister who has about 10mcs :sad1: is going to give it a go :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I tell you Linds hon you need to try vitb6 :thumbup: I tried agnus castus and evening primrose oil and neither helped until I tried vitb6....:angel: and now Charlie worth a go and dead cheap infact my sister who has about 10mcs :sad1: is going to give it a go :)

we went out today and brought some pregnancy vits got everything in it from b 6-zinc so we shall see 1.2 mg of each b vit i know it prob isnt enough but its a start


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:

excuse the face lol but this is what i got today has EVERYTHING in it
 



Attached Files:







Picture0033.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Looks good hon :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

WhisperOfHope said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:
> 
> excuse the face lol but this is what i got today has EVERYTHING in itClick to expand...

what all is in that Linds?


----------



## frogger3240

MADLYTTC said:


> I tell you Linds hon you need to try vitb6 :thumbup: I tried agnus castus and evening primrose oil and neither helped until I tried vitb6....:angel: and now Charlie worth a go and dead cheap infact my sister who has about 10mcs :sad1: is going to give it a go :)

what mgs of the vitex, evening primrose oil and the vitb 6 and what cycle days did you take it Madlyttc?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:
> 
> excuse the face lol but this is what i got today has EVERYTHING in itClick to expand...
> 
> what all is in that Linds?Click to expand...

ermmmmm lol now ur asking lol its in german *provitamin a, vit b1,b2,b6,b12 vit c, vit d,vit e, vit h(biotin) folic acid, v b5,iron,iodine,selenium and zink*


----------



## frogger3240

WhisperOfHope said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:
> 
> excuse the face lol but this is what i got today has EVERYTHING in itClick to expand...
> 
> what all is in that Linds?Click to expand...
> 
> ermmmmm lol now ur asking lol its in german *provitamin a, vit b1,b2,b6,b12 vit c, vit d,vit e, vit h(biotin) folic acid, v b5,iron,iodine,selenium and zink*Click to expand...

lol...oops!!! sorry hun...lol...its all vitamins does it show mgs or are you able to make that out?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:
> 
> excuse the face lol but this is what i got today has EVERYTHING in itClick to expand...
> 
> what all is in that Linds?Click to expand...
> 
> ermmmmm lol now ur asking lol its in german *provitamin a, vit b1,b2,b6,b12 vit c, vit d,vit e, vit h(biotin) folic acid, v b5,iron,iodine,selenium and zink*Click to expand...
> 
> lol...oops!!! sorry hun...lol...its all vitamins does it show mgs or are you able to make that out?Click to expand...

yeh it does but wayyyyy to many numbers to type lol


----------



## frogger3240

WhisperOfHope said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: you can always supplement it later hon and preg vits are great esp if you get the damn MS :sick:
> 
> excuse the face lol but this is what i got today has EVERYTHING in itClick to expand...
> 
> what all is in that Linds?Click to expand...
> 
> ermmmmm lol now ur asking lol its in german *provitamin a, vit b1,b2,b6,b12 vit c, vit d,vit e, vit h(biotin) folic acid, v b5,iron,iodine,selenium and zink*Click to expand...
> 
> lol...oops!!! sorry hun...lol...its all vitamins does it show mgs or are you able to make that out?Click to expand...
> 
> yeh it does but wayyyyy to many numbers to type lolClick to expand...

its ok hun...:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning lovely ladies :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning lovely ladies :hi:

morning hun how are you today? one day close to transfer eek


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yesh! haha 20 days.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yesh! haha 20 days.

jebus so close ur gonna hav a little person in u like REALLY soon!:happydance: cant wait for u to show us the pos test etc hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies getting our keys tomoz:D:happydance: then gonna go look for some paints etc we heard back from the job center and they are giving us 1900 euro towards a kitchen and decorating etc should hopefully recieve it ina few days gonna be a few weeks till we can move in yet as we have to wait for my sis in law to get ehr new sofa etc then we get her old one, plus no internet or phone line in there yet and if i dont have my net il go insane its my only english contact lol. ohh and less then a week until the fs(nail biting smiley needed) hope you are all well? xxx


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi ladies

Well all my family know now and they are all very happy, it was lovely seeing them but I spent most of sunday in the toilet, am suffering very badly at the moment the only thing staying down is pasta and ice cream (not together) when I can stomach them. I see midwife finally tomorrow so I'm to ask for her advice on it all. Sunday night I was so ill, whilst throwing up I must have caught the back of my throat and I was in agony all night, crying all night because I couldn't even drink water. Then yesterday I chipped a tooth, so I now have three problems with my teeth that my dentist can't really do anything about lol... But it's all worth it, I just need to get past this stage! 

My laptop is officially broke so i won't be on as much as the main comp is in the front room and OH usually has friends round. 

I have missed chatting to you and catching up with you all. <3 Hope everything is going wellll xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh Linds it's all happening for you now hun ! Well excited fro you :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Ahhh Linds it's all happening for you now hun ! Well excited fro you :D

thankys just hope the fs can help us make this our year for a bfp im gonna make 2012 look good! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well all my family know now and they are all very happy, it was lovely seeing them but I spent most of sunday in the toilet, am suffering very badly at the moment the only thing staying down is pasta and ice cream (not together) when I can stomach them. I see midwife finally tomorrow so I'm to ask for her advice on it all. Sunday night I was so ill, whilst throwing up I must have caught the back of my throat and I was in agony all night, crying all night because I couldn't even drink water. Then yesterday I chipped a tooth, so I now have three problems with my teeth that my dentist can't really do anything about lol... But it's all worth it, I just need to get past this stage!
> 
> My laptop is officially broke so i won't be on as much as the main comp is in the front room and OH usually has friends round.
> 
> I have missed chatting to you and catching up with you all. <3 Hope everything is going wellll xx

wouldnt be suprised if u get put on anti sickness meds my best mate had to go on them as she was as bad as you witht he sickness:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

My dad said mum had really bad sickness in ALL of her pregnancies :( 2 weeks ago when it was literally just in the morning, I thought I was one of the lucky ones!! lol. 

I managed to scratch my cheek really badly last night, looks like i've been clawed by something in my sleep :S 

I get my doctors results today about Slapped Cheek Disease. If i'm not immune, I can't go near princess's school, if i've got it, i've got to have very regular scans to check pumpkin is okay. Praying I don't have it really, doubt I do :shrug: Also idf it comes back neg, I've gotta have another blood test 2 weeks time to double check I haven't caught it since. 

I hope the FS can help you linds :D I think now you have your own place it'll be easier!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> My dad said mum had really bad sickness in ALL of her pregnancies :( 2 weeks ago when it was literally just in the morning, I thought I was one of the lucky ones!! lol.
> 
> I managed to scratch my cheek really badly last night, looks like i've been clawed by something in my sleep :S
> 
> I get my doctors results today about Slapped Cheek Disease. If i'm not immune, I can't go near princess's school, if i've got it, i've got to have very regular scans to check pumpkin is okay. Praying I don't have it really, doubt I do :shrug: Also idf it comes back neg, I've gotta have another blood test 2 weeks time to double check I haven't caught it since.
> 
> I hope the FS can help you linds :D I think now you have your own place it'll be easier!!

it should be technicly yeh lol but we shall see as with all the infections i get who knows lol bens sister says i should try something to make it more tmi "wet" down there as what i keep getting sounds like im a bit dry as its always itchy and burning:shrug: hope the fs can shed some light i recona 55 yr old woman is more fertile then me atm lol


----------



## faerieprozac

I used to think that was one of my probs, I didn't have much CM. Drink loooooooads of water helps, grapefruit juice helped but its so vile to drink.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I used to think that was one of my probs, I didn't have much CM. Drink loooooooads of water helps, grapefruit juice helped but its so vile to drink.

blahhh id puke if i tried to drink grapefruit juice lol


----------



## babysimpson

lol I love grapefruit juice


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> lol I love grapefruit juice

yacky lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cloud9: talking to my best mates lil girl on the phone shes only 2 and she telling me all about her "baby bother in mummy belly her baby cohen her baby bother soon":cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - Wow I am so happy that you are getting those keys for the flat so soon! You must be over the moon the pair of you! :hugs: And your appointment in a week :thumbup:. I have a feeling they will sort you and you will be getting your :bfp: very very soon hon! :hugs:

Faer - I hope the midwife can help you with your sickness. It sounds like you are suffering very bad. Some ladies do. You know I did too. It makes it a bit miserable but you are right. It is all worth it. Sorry about the tooth. How on earth did you do that?

I love grapefruit juice and it does help with CM!

AFM - I had my Decap Injection in my but today in a Clinic in London. I was so nervous but it never even hurt:shrug:. I am just about to tuck into a Bombay Badboy Pot Noodle now. God I am RAVENOUS!!!! mmmmmmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies had the worst night sleep ever awake every housr on the hour and had to get up early so could use the loo as waters beeing turned off today yett he stupid people have only just arrived so i coulda slept to my normal time:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww sorry Linds hope you get some sleep today. Martyn is in Stuttgart and has been since Monday now. Hes not back until tomorrow night. Hes training with X-Rays with his works.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwww sorry Linds hope you get some sleep today. Martyn is in Stuttgart and has been since Monday now. Hes not back until tomorrow night. Hes training with X-Rays with his works.

me too thats the 2nd night with very little sleep lol. how are you today? bet your missing him:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I am not sleeping well either. Also Moo Man the Irish Wolfhound has the runs so he had me up last night. If it carrys on gonna take him to vets. Also when I wake up like at 2.47am I find it so hard to get back to sleep and lay there staring and thinking and I hate that! :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We are in same boat then cos the night before last night was an even worse nights sleep as I was worried about that injection. Don't know why I bothered though as it was nothing really lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I am not sleeping well either. Also Moo Man the Irish Wolfhound has the runs so he had me up last night. If it carrys on gonna take him to vets. Also when I wake up like at 2.47am I find it so hard to get back to sleep and lay there staring and thinking and I hate that! :cry:

i know that feeling very well ur mind takes over then its impossible to get back to sleep last night for me was the fs lol and if they find sumin bad :haha: awww poor moo man hope he is better soon:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Me too. He is quite old now but generally his health is good. My eyes feel like piss holes in the snow right now lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Me too. He is quite old now but generally his health is good. My eyes feel like piss holes in the snow right now lol x

lmao good desciption ive gota try make myself look respectable to go pick up the keys soon:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok hon. Wow you must be soooo excited! hehe So you could even move in if you wanted but I know you want to get your stuff first. Thats brilliant!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:flower: My moving in pressie :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok hon. Wow you must be soooo excited! hehe So you could even move in if you wanted but I know you want to get your stuff first. Thats brilliant!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :flower: My moving in pressie :haha:

yeps:D we have a blow up bed we brought yetserday so can spend a few nights there if we want but no tv and no wt will drive us both nuts lol gota go into borbeck tomoz and register as living at that address then i need to open a bank account to sort out tv and internet etc as bens not got a v good credit rating so i has to do it :happydance: we got about 2 - 3 weeks b4 we can move in move in but depends on how long they take to do the phone line etc ctoo as il go nuts if i dont have contact to the uk or bnb:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just asked my mum to get me a flight back to the uk


----------



## MissyMooMoo

why? whats happened?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> why? whats happened?

ive had enough


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> why? whats happened?
> 
> ive had enoughClick to expand...

What about your flat. :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> why? whats happened?
> 
> ive had enoughClick to expand...
> 
> What about your flat. :shrug:Click to expand...

:shrug: he can stay in it if he wnats, i cant do it anymore


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What on earth has happened hon? Have you guys had a row or something? You will make up, you know you will. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no linds hon I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

all is ok now just one major meltdown eaerlyer


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: so furikin stressed all that yesterday my dads fnow got involved and has threatend ben over fb and now bens saying hes never going back to see them and i feel like my frikin heads gonna explode!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: I am so sorry hon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: I am so sorry hon

ive spent most of yesterday crying with a headache and now looks like todays gonna be the same


----------



## babysimpson

Linds :hug: you are going through a horrible time. Sounds like the stress of everything is getting to you. Any way you could meet up with friends and do somethign with them for the day?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

babysimpson said:


> Linds :hug: you are going through a horrible time. Sounds like the stress of everything is getting to you. Any way you could meet up with friends and do somethign with them for the day?

nope havent got any friends here they are all in the uk and im miles away in germany. gonna take it out on the flat later and paint lol


----------



## babysimpson

So long as you have something to take your mind off things. You could always go shopping (or if you're skint like me window shopping) for things for the flat?


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds sorry things don't sound too good atm! :hugs: :(

I didn't ask my MW about the sickness. :doh: but I'm coping with it. Today all I have managed is a crossiant and a bowl of ice cream... I did have toast but it stayed down a whole 10 minutes. We are having Fajitas tonight and I am really looking forward to it. I went to catch up with my best friend last night and I had Carbanara .. mmm. And it stayed down but I've found Pasta does. I am so drained, I have spent all day lay on the sofa watching random documentaries on tv (i'm a sucker for knowledge). 

I am sooo hungry right now but just can't figure out what to eat and what will stay in me :S 

Hope my lovely ladies are okay. I'm on my own today, OH went shopping and now he's playing tennis and then picking up princess, but it's been nice to have some quiet.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there Faer its nice to see you again. What did the midwife do today then when you saw her? What do they ask? Check? etc etc 

You forgot to ask her about the ms! lol Baby Head?


----------



## faerieprozac

Twas yesterday. Just had to fill in loads of things about medical history family medical history she had to take three tubes of blood but coldn't get any out of my usual arm so had to jab me twice with a needle, she was really nice though. 

Our friends little girl was rushed into hospital last night, she's about 18 months old and since christmas has had a cold they couldn't budge so our friend forced the doctor to have a better look, at first they thought pneumonia (spelling?) but tests at the hospital showed she is diabetic and they didn't know :( her blood sugar level should have been under 10 and it was at 19, so last we heard she was on a drip and her blood sugar had to be slowly lowered cause done too quickly could put her body in shock. The hospital said had she not pestered the doctors yesterday, little kiddy could have been in a coma today. They said she'll probably have to have insulin injected on a regular basis.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww poor lil girl. Thats awful. And it was like a cold. Wow just goes to show how wrong you can be but the mother sounds like she had a gut feeling and was right to pester the doctor :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

hey ladies just sending my love to everyone :hugs: always in my thoughts but have no laptop at home right now so no internet access :( on my mobile phone right now which doesnt always work so great :dohh: hopefully will be back on by end of next week :) take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi ladies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow hi! :hi: 

I am looking at your chart! You are in space 3! Bloomin ekk!!! Are you still sick?


----------



## faerieprozac

Terribly. Lol. Well. I can manage to keep my food down for half an hour to an hour, then I throw up a little bit of food and a lot of salvia (eurgh). I can only eat plain foods atm. OH made fajitas t'other night, I had one, twas very lovely, mince meat and mildly spicey, but it allll came back up that night and I won't be eating it again for a while, so I'm just going to stick to plain things until I can eat properly again. I'm getting hungry all the time and I feel so ill when I'm hungry but I just don't fancy eating anything. 

I know. I can't believe I've made it to 9 weeks!! OH keeps reminding me it's going to get worse before it gets better :( lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies how are you all? we just got in from doing some more work on the flat so much to do:dohh: my poor arms are killing me got the fs on monday!


----------



## faerieprozac

Are you excited about FS hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Are you excited about FS hun?

I am but im not if that makes sence lol scared incase im told i cant have kids. but ben said they prob wont do much tomoz as bloods etc u have to fast most the time and i wouldnt be able to do that until the time my apt is:shrug: will prib just be talking :shrug: i got all warm inside today as i realised this flat is wherew we will bring out first child home too see them take first steps etc:haha::cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Internet issues sorted THANK GOODNESS FOR THAT :rofl: I really hate living with no internet :rofl:

:hugs: Sorry to hear MS is still rearing its ugly head faerie fxed it passes about 12wks for you :thumbup:

Linds great news about the flat and getting it ready.....and YOU WILL be bringing your baby home believe it :kiss:

How are you Missymoo?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ladies :hi: 

Madly - Glad your internet is back :thumbup:

Lindsey - It is so exciting about your flat. I love painting and stuff and that lovely feeling you get when moving in somewhere. The smell, the plans etc. All very exciting. Don't worry about your fs appointment. All will be just fine!

Faer - I think sticking to plain foods is best. I used to eat cream crackers and rich tea biscuits which helped.

AFM - We have spent most of the day in bed sleeping and cuddling. Apart from going out to play squash this morning and then having a shower and going out for a meal. We were both so tired around 3pm we went to bed and slept until 7pm. Now we are both sat here in bed. Lazy or what! haha

But Martyn never slept all the time he was in Germany and netiher did I properly so we are both catching up on a lot of sleep.

Mind we did manage to fit in a bit of :sex: this morning :rofl:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ok so can the psychic be right about part of their prediction? For example Ruby says "april/may BFP w/help from herbs"- can she be right about the BFP but not the herbs?

Not that it matters either way because of my situation, but im not taking herbs and dont plan to so i wondered IF she can be right about only part of it all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Madly - Glad your internet is back :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - It is so exciting about your flat. I love painting and stuff and that lovely feeling you get when moving in somewhere. The smell, the plans etc. All very exciting. Don't worry about your fs appointment. All will be just fine!
> 
> Faer - I think sticking to plain foods is best. I used to eat cream crackers and rich tea biscuits which helped.
> 
> AFM - We have spent most of the day in bed sleeping and cuddling. Apart from going out to play squash this morning and then having a shower and going out for a meal. We were both so tired around 3pm we went to bed and slept until 7pm. Now we are both sat here in bed. Lazy or what! haha
> 
> But Martyn never slept all the time he was in Germany and netiher did I properly so we are both catching up on a lot of sleep.
> 
> Mind we did manage to fit in a bit of :sex: this morning :rofl:

thanks hunni im paying for doing so much atm my poor arm is so painfull think ive pulled somthing trying to pull away the old skirting owchy. not long till you go back to spain:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ok so can the psychic be right about part of their prediction? For example Ruby says "april/may BFP w/help from herbs"- can she be right about the BFP but not the herbs?
> 
> Not that it matters either way because of my situation, but im not taking herbs and dont plan to so i wondered IF she can be right about only part of it all?

they could be hun but id take it all with a pinc of salt they will say what you want to here take ur money and then say "ohh spirit can be out by mths" iif it doesnt come true:dohh:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

WhisperOfHope said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Ok so can the psychic be right about part of their prediction? For example Ruby says "april/may BFP w/help from herbs"- can she be right about the BFP but not the herbs?
> 
> Not that it matters either way because of my situation, but im not taking herbs and dont plan to so i wondered IF she can be right about only part of it all?
> 
> they could be hun but id take it all with a pinc of salt they will say what you want to here take ur money and then say "ohh spirit can be out by mths" iif it doesnt come true:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh i know. I ran into that the first reading by Ruby. She told me it could be up to a year off. :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what ya think ladys my opks from last 3 days top is oldest bottom is todays we gonna spend the night in our flat tomoz on the blow up bed;)
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanting2010

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning my beautiful ladies:) im off out soon gota go register as living at the new flat then open a bank account so we can sort phone n net out then at 1.10 i have the fs(biting nail smiley needed) lol will pop on afterwards to let you know how it goes:thumbup: hope you are all well today faer hope the sinkess has eased a tiny bit, madly hope u have ur feet up! and missy eeeeek its sooooooooo close ur gonna be bringing back a very special soviner from your next trip:happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

Good luck with everything today Linds. 

Today I actually feel ok. I feel a little sick and a little weak, but nothing like the last two weeks. I haven't been sick yet so it's a start :D. Feel like actually doing some housework as well. lol. I'm going to eat my weetabix, play on a game for half hour (i find if i don't move after eating it stays down longer lol) and then tidy, and then go back to work. 

Hope you're all well


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Good luck with everything today Linds.
> 
> Today I actually feel ok. I feel a little sick and a little weak, but nothing like the last two weeks. I haven't been sick yet so it's a start :D. Feel like actually doing some housework as well. lol. I'm going to eat my weetabix, play on a game for half hour (i find if i don't move after eating it stays down longer lol) and then tidy, and then go back to work.
> 
> Hope you're all well

thanks hun hope the sickness stays at bay:)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi: just popping on quickly

Lindsey - Very very best of luck for your impending appointment at fs!! :hugs: :kiss:

Faer - I am so :happydance: that your :sick: has got better :thumbup:

Madly - Hope you are putting your feet up and feeling ok today :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Goodluck with the FS app Linds :hugs: and :dance: for staying in the flat tonight....looks like OV is around the corner :kiss:

Missymoo counting down the days :wohoo:

Glad to hear your feeling a little better faerie :hugs:

ASM well I plan on doing my household chores today so I have the rest of the week to do the last bits of shopping I need to do before Charlie arrives and to chill and put my feet up :)


----------



## faerieprozac

Am feeling sick now :( :( :( Boooooooo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies :hi: just popping on quickly
> 
> Lindsey - Very very best of luck for your impending appointment at fs!! :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Faer - I am so :happydance: that your :sick: has got better :thumbup:
> 
> Madly - Hope you are putting your feet up and feeling ok today :hugs:




MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Goodluck with the FS app Linds :hugs: and :dance: for staying in the flat tonight....looks like OV is around the corner :kiss:
> 
> Missymoo counting down the days :wohoo:
> 
> Glad to hear your feeling a little better faerie :hugs:
> 
> ASM well I plan on doing my household chores today so I have the rest of the week to do the last bits of shopping I need to do before Charlie arrives and to chill and put my feet up :)

thanks ladies im bricking it lol havent a clue what will be done. we have had to change our plans for today as what we wnated to do we cant as job center have messed up the money meaning messed up our whole moving plan lol we cant get the sofa etc from his sis now as we havent got the money to rent the van:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Am feeling sick now :( :( :( Boooooooo

booooo u could have 2 in there!:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Awww sorry they messed up! You just can't get the staff these days.:dohh: When will they have the dosh for you then? :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Awww sorry they messed up! You just can't get the staff these days.:dohh: When will they have the dosh for you then? :wacko:

about a week n half now pft just got back from fs . got to go for bloods day 21 ansd again day 3 but she suspects pcos she did a smear and tried to do an internal ultrasound but i tense up for things like that so she couldnt do it she did a normal one instead after id drank 9 cups of water! lol andshe said everything looked normal :shrug: she was looking at sumin that was around 1 cm so think that was maybe a folli but not sure. if the bloods bring back nothing then the next step is hsg or what ever its called and spewrm annalasys for ben


----------



## Hispirits

Hello ladies, sorry to jump in here.
i was wondering who has been the most accurate for readings?
i've had three (two this week and one last august) that all say bfp May 2011, gail, jenny renny and panrosa, have anyof these ladies been accurate for anyone else? i'm not sure that anyone on bumpandbaby has used panrosa but i know that jennyrenny and gail have been about :haha: not the best wording lol thankyou xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey - Awww sorry they messed up! You just can't get the staff these days.:dohh: When will they have the dosh for you then? :wacko:
> 
> about a week n half now pft just got back from fs . got to go for bloods day 21 ansd again day 3 but she suspects pcos she did a smear and tried to do an internal ultrasound but i tense up for things like that so she couldnt do it she did a normal one instead after id drank 9 cups of water! lol andshe said everything looked normal :shrug: she was looking at sumin that was around 1 cm so think that was maybe a folli but not sure. if the bloods bring back nothing then the next step is hsg or what ever its called and spewrm annalasys for benClick to expand...

Great news Linds .... glad your getting treatment at last!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey - Awww sorry they messed up! You just can't get the staff these days.:dohh: When will they have the dosh for you then? :wacko:
> 
> about a week n half now pft just got back from fs . got to go for bloods day 21 ansd again day 3 but she suspects pcos she did a smear and tried to do an internal ultrasound but i tense up for things like that so she couldnt do it she did a normal one instead after id drank 9 cups of water! lol andshe said everything looked normal :shrug: she was looking at sumin that was around 1 cm so think that was maybe a folli but not sure. if the bloods bring back nothing then the next step is hsg or what ever its called and spewrm annalasys for benClick to expand...
> 
> Great news Linds .... glad your getting treatment at last!Click to expand...

 if the results come back as pcos then she will give me some meds for it if not then we have to go further lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hispirits said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to jump in here.
> i was wondering who has been the most accurate for readings?
> i've had three (two this week and one last august) that all say bfp May 2011, gail, jenny renny and panrosa, have anyof these ladies been accurate for anyone else? i'm not sure that anyone on bumpandbaby has used panrosa but i know that jennyrenny and gail have been about :haha: not the best wording lol thankyou xx

non have been right for me hun so unable to help i know gail was correct for madly i think


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hispirits - I am in the same boat as Lindsey. None right for me and be careful with them. Take it all with a pinch of salt and not to heart. Don't put all your hopes into it and be broken hearted :hugs:. Its all for entertainment purposes only remember :thumbup:

Lindsey - Well she sounds very thorough and I like the fact that she did the ultra sound externally as you tensed up. I reckon they will get to the route of your problems and you guys will be holding your lil buba in no time and that flat will hear the pitter patter of tiny feet. It will be a home for all 3 of you and maybe even 4 in the future :hugs:

AFM - I just went for a massage and it was the most beautiful experience. I felt like I drifted into heaven. It was a completely different beauty place that I wan't to try out because I have not been totally satisfied with the massages I have received so far. The girl from the old beauty place left because she had a baby and she is just too good and the other girls do not even come close. Any way the girl at this new place that did it should be wearing angels clothing and have a haylo over her head because I swear she truly made me feel like I was in heaven floating. She did my face too and it was gorgeous. Pressing my temples and ohhh my god! It was better than :sex: but don't tell Martyn :haha: Then she sat me up and made me a cappunchino. Well I have never been made to feel so pampered. I truly was relaxed and didn't wanna leave!! I have booked myself in for a Hot Stone full body massage next Monday. How can I resist it :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hispirits - I am in the same boat as Lindsey. None right for me and be careful with them. Take it all with a pinch of salt and not to heart. Don't put all your hopes into it and be broken hearted :hugs:. Its all for entertainment purposes only remember :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - Well she sounds very thorough and I like the fact that she did the ultra sound externally as you tensed up. I reckon they will get to the route of your problems and you guys will be holding your lil buba in no time and that flat will hear the pitter patter of tiny feet. It will be a home for all 3 of you and maybe even 4 in the future :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I just went for a massage and it was the most beautiful experience. I felt like I drifted into heaven. It was a completely different beauty place that I wan't to try out because I have not been totally satisfied with the massages I have received so far. The girl from the old beauty place left because she had a baby and she is just too good and the other girls do not even come close. Any way the girl at this new place that did it should be wearing angels clothing and have a haylo over her head because I swear she truly made me feel like I was in heaven floating. She did my face too and it was gorgeous. Pressing my temples and ohhh my god! It was better than :sex: but don't tell Martyn :haha: Then she sat me up and made me a cappunchino. Well I have never been made to feel so pampered. I truly was relaxed and didn't wanna leave!! I have booked myself in for a Hot Stone full body massage next Monday. How can I resist it :rofl:

:cloud9: you made me all smiley there lol your masssage sounds lovely id love to go for one but too much money that we aint got atm lol i booked my flight back to the ul today for 5 days in june for my mums bday will be first time ive been away from ben for so long hoping i may have a little bud on board by time i go


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh you DEF will Linds hon .....I have a little feeling things are working out slwoly for all of us :)

Missymoo your massage sounds devine I would love to treat myself to a Lush Massage BUT 80.00 is really something I cannot afford to flit away just now :dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

hi ladies glad the fs went well Linds

I managed to only be sick once yesterday, this morning was quite bad but i've had a lovely day, one of my best friends drove up to see me and went to the oldest inn in England and then worked around nottingham castle, the weather is beautiful think it's done me the world of good. feel a little sick now but i'm feeling good.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh you DEF will Linds hon .....I have a little feeling things are working out slwoly for all of us :)
> 
> Missymoo your massage sounds devine I would love to treat myself to a Lush Massage BUT 80.00 is really something I cannot afford to flit away just now :dohh:

Wow £80!!! where is that.? That is too much!:nope:


----------



## spellfairy

did you have to pay for these predictions? wher?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies not feeling v well tday was up most the night being sick:nope: thinki have a tummy bug:nope:


----------



## Hispirits

spellfairy said:


> did you have to pay for these predictions? wher?

yes they range from £2 to £11, some are on ebay and some have websites. Gails web is https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/ and she is on ebay too, Jenny Renny has a website https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/ i think that these two have been the used the most the others you will find on ebay too
XX


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> morning ladies not feeling v well tday was up most the night being sick:nope: thinki have a tummy bug:nope:

:hugs: sorry your not well. Get well soon! :thumbup:

I have lost another kilo ladies. Just weighed in and was really pleased. I know that my boobs have now calmed down after being like too melons for the past 19 days on the bcp and now I have my withdrawal bleed which started today so I am now on Progynova (oestrogen pill) starting at 2 mg per day until day 8 and then rising to 6 mg per day. My boobs are no longer hurting and sore and swollen or big and it feels so nice :happydance:. I reckon I have probably lost 1 kilo off my boobs alone :haha:

Thats it now I am gonna stick at this weight because I feel comfortable with it. This is ok for me. I have lost 6 kilos so thats enough. I am just gonna eat really healthy and play squash and do my fitness dvd for next 10 days until transfer now. And be a good girl! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies not feeling v well tday was up most the night being sick:nope: thinki have a tummy bug:nope:
> 
> :hugs: sorry your not well. Get well soon! :thumbup:
> 
> I have lost another kilo ladies. Just weighed in and was really pleased. I know that my boobs have now calmed down after being like too melons for the past 19 days on the bcp and now I have my withdrawal bleed which started today so I am now on Progynova (oestrogen pill) starting at 2 mg per day until day 8 and then rising to 6 mg per day. My boobs are no longer hurting and sore and swollen or big and it feels so nice :happydance:. I reckon I have probably lost 1 kilo off my boobs alone :haha:
> 
> Thats it now I am gonna stick at this weight because I feel comfortable with it. This is ok for me. I have lost 6 kilos so thats enough. I am just gonna eat really healthy and play squash and do my fitness dvd for next 10 days until transfer now. And be a good girl! heheClick to expand...

 10 dayshttps://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t70/monkey_doctor/Smileys/shock.gif my god thats gone so fast bet your soo exited?and well done on the weight loss wish i could do that never seem to manage to stick at it pftt:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe that mans face with the eyes coming are it so cool! Wheres that from? hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> hehe that mans face with the eyes coming are it so cool! Wheres that from? hehe

photobucket lol just seatched for shock lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Are you in bed? I want you to get better. Its horrible being poorly :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Are you in bed? I want you to get better. Its horrible being poorly :hugs:

im sat on bed but been out n about today did more painting etc. alough i been feeling sicky i was still v bunged up lol so ben and his mum brought me some tabs with caster oil in them and my god i could never be a gay man my poor bottom!:nope: but feeling better from it may even do some bding later:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

LOL sounds great. You go girl! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> LOL sounds great. You go girl! :thumbup:

 from the scan the other day it looks like ov could be soon so we gonna TRY tonight first time this cycle lol we shall see how we get on :shrug: i must be the only woman in the world that has trouble having sex:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Linds hon :kiss:

Missymoo the massage for 80.00 is at lush.....its the only place I know that do them in Leeds, maybe am not looking in the right places :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well we managed to dtd but had ALOT of pain and i couldnt stop my stupid muslces tensing at this rate im never gonnna be a mum:nope: wish i could just be normal for once and actualy have fun while dtd instead of my brain telling me ohh this is gonna hurt:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - So sorry it hurts. What about hypnotherapy or something. It sounds like its a fear you have also so you tense up :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - So sorry it hurts. What about hypnotherapy or something. It sounds like its a fear you have also so you tense up :hugs:

i cant afford it:( its to do with one my hymen problem i had where that hurt and then the doc in mk :shrug: so im screwd cant seem to have proper sex:nope: don't think im normal in that


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh :hugs: and of course you tense up so the muscles are gonna tense etc. Maybe do relaxation exercises or something. But is Ben ok about it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh :hugs: and of course you tense up so the muscles are gonna tense etc. Maybe do relaxation exercises or something. But is Ben ok about it?

he said he was last night when i was crying lol but i dunno if he is can a man really be ok witth lack of sex?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes if he loves you hon. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes if he loves you hon. x

most ppl talk about a night of pasion etc but we can't even seem to manage a quick 5 min fumble without me tensing up:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

you must all think im a right weirdo lol ttc yet have trouble even having sex:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies im onto another long cycle by the looks of it think i may ask if it goes past 40 days for sumin to bring on af so can have the day 3 bloods im begining to think its safe to say that it prob is pcos as she aslooking a a folical on the scan that was almost reeady to burst with the size and no no ov just pains:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: you're not a weirdo hun and yeah maybe if it does exceed 40 days it would be an idea to ask them.

Not much update on me other than still suffering with my MS, it was going well yesterday until my bus journey home, it's my downfall at the moment, i can manage to keep food down and feel generally okay but then the 50 minute bus journey home kills me, so many smells, vibrations, stuffy... gah. I was so ill once I got home last night I couldn't eat, I just slept.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :hugs: you're not a weirdo hun and yeah maybe if it does exceed 40 days it would be an idea to ask them.
> 
> Not much update on me other than still suffering with my MS, it was going well yesterday until my bus journey home, it's my downfall at the moment, i can manage to keep food down and feel generally okay but then the 50 minute bus journey home kills me, so many smells, vibrations, stuffy... gah. I was so ill once I got home last night I couldn't eat, I just slept.

have you tried the travel sickness bands? my friend swore by them when he was preg espceialy on car .bus journeys


----------



## faerieprozac

I've thought about it but that means going into town early and trecking to boots :( lol I think i'm too lazy for that atm.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I've thought about it but that means going into town early and trecking to boots :( lol I think i'm too lazy for that atm.

lol they may help alot hun next time ur near boots id pick sum up:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeah I will do. Its pay day on monday and we've gotta start princess bday shopping so i'll probably grab some then. 

Did I mention when i told my family the news, I now have a buggy, two moses baskets, lots of blankets and a cot .. lol. I had two baby nephews last year so everyone has stuff for me at this rate all we'll need to buy is a car seat


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yeah I will do. Its pay day on monday and we've gotta start princess bday shopping so i'll probably grab some then.
> 
> Did I mention when i told my family the news, I now have a buggy, two moses baskets, lots of blankets and a cot .. lol. I had two baby nephews last year so everyone has stuff for me at this rate all we'll need to buy is a car seat

oh wow thats so cool of them!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we aint logn in went to open my bank account and register at living at our new address then took a walk over to one of the furniture stores to have a look for curtains etc ended up coming out with a new bed lol ive always wanted one like it 4 poster bed:haha: was only 169 euros and we already briught two matresses yesterday so was a bargain black metal :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







771_1830.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bed hon....I`m jealous :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Lovely bed hon....I`m jealous :)

lol ikve always wanted one but the cielings were alays too low for it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would love one but am not sure it would be practical in our room either :dohh: My parents have a lovely one but it has one of those orthopaedic memory foam mattresses (due to my mums illness) but its horrible to sleep on :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Love the bed Linds :thumbup:

Faer - Hope your bus journey gets better and that is sooo good about your family clubbing together and giving you all those baby things. Marvellous!

Madly= How are you hon? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning beautiful ladies im off out to ikea today to look for some more bits for the flat then meeting bens bro in law fir the first time today hahah only cos hes ptting up our lights in the flat. still no ov for me but do have that evil pain still:dohh: missy my goodness a week to go!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave: how are we all :kiss:

I`m going to Pizza hut for lunch today :pizza: and having my hair done boy does it need it :haha: We MOT our car on Thursday and thankfully only the two front tyres needed replacing :happydance: we sort of had a feeling that would be the case so not unexpected so because we didnt have a BIG MOT bill we have some extra cash for treats hence Pizza Hut lunch :winkwink:


----------



## faerieprozac

Woke up feeling sooooo miserable today!! Fecking hormones!! But I feel alright... a little sickly but nothing major, will have to eat soon though otherwise it'll creep back on me. Going to have the really nice tuna pasta thing they do in Tesco for my dinner before work today, had it the other day and I really enjoyed it, loads of fresh peppers and red onion mmm I usually hate onion. 

I'm going to get a blackberry on monday methinks, my phone is so old and rubbish and I feel like I need to treat myself after the last 4 weeks off feeling awful and since OH is too lazy to do housework I don't feel bad. 

Saying that about OH, he's awful at housework and remembering things, but he can be so sweet at times, when he came to bed last night I had my duvet and 2 blankets on (the window was open cause i'd let the cat out) and he tried taking my blankets off me, it woke me up so I asked what he was doing and he said he didn't want the baby getting too hot :D 

Linds i'm sure OV will happen soon!! Keep the faith. Once you're settled in your flat it's all gonna happen. 

Missy not long now!!! 

And madly not long for you either!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We have had a brill day today ladies. Heped Claire my daughter move into her new flat. I have been painting and stripping wall paper all day. Phew so tired out now and in bed relaxing. xxx

LOVE YOU ALL!!!
SO VERY MUCH :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> We have had a brill day today ladies. Heped Claire my daughter move into her new flat. I have been painting and stripping wall paper all day. Phew so tired out now and in bed relaxing. xxx
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL!!!
> SO VERY MUCH :hugs:

i know that feelign or tired lol we still have so much to do with so little time to do it we are getting our furniture this week so eerything needs done in the front room :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no ov for me really painfull crampy/throbbing stabbing pain now for the past week in my right ovary area:shrug: have my bloods this week gonna go tuesday instead of monday as she said between day 21 and 23 so as we v busy monday we are going to try fit it on for tues i no likey needles:nope:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well ruby was wrong about March BFP. Should of known. :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morninbg ladies off for my bloods today blah! how are you all? missy notlong at all now when do u flyy out?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Linds remember its for a good cause :kiss:

MissyMoo bet your excited cannot wait am excited for you :lol:

Faerie hows the sickness hon? Hope your feeling better!

Asm my little man is home from school ill...hes had a runny nose and slight cough since end of last week but wouldnt eat his breakfast this morning saying his ears are hurting :wacko: so drs for him this aft :thumbup: He has an habit bless him for getting sick the week before half term hols :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back got the flooring for the flat hehe i was a big brave girl and had my blood taken will get results in 4-5 days and then again have to go for day 3 of next cycle


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can't wait to hear of blood results Lindsey. Happy about your getting the flooring for flat. Things are coming along fine now.

I have to wait until Salome tells me when Egg Collection takes place. But Officially I am ready for transfer after tomorrow so we shall see.

Hi Faer and Madly :hi:

:hugs: everyone! Love you all.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Can't wait to hear of blood results Lindsey. Happy about your getting the flooring for flat. Things are coming along fine now.
> 
> I have to wait until Salome tells me when Egg Collection takes place. But Officially I am ready for transfer after tomorrow so we shall see.
> 
> Hi Faer and Madly :hi:
> 
> :hugs: everyone! Love you all.

im soooo exited for you hun heheh. i asked her about what if my cycle goes really long again can she give me anythign to bring on af and she said shecould give me the metaformin now but she would rather do the scan etc again to make sure all is ok for it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I understand where she is coming from. Well she sounds like a goodun!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I understand where she is coming from. Well she sounds like a goodun!

she is very thorough, by the sounds of things tho i do have pcos its just the bloods are needed to confirm it


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well done Linds :hugs:

Missymoo I am so excited for you :kiss:

Well me I`m exactly 8mths pregnant today and into my last box on my ticker :wohoo: 18-31days left before my little man is here :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gosh Madly! Go girl go! hehe:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am excited yes and so are you I bet!:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im off out to the flat again soon blah feels liek its never ending we are getting stuff done yet finding more stuff to do doh:dohh: hope you are all well xx


----------



## mkarntz

hi, im new here can you give me the names and links of some good baby prediction psychics??? thanks so much!!!!!! I did get one from victoria from ebay....wasnt impressed


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mkarntz said:


> hi, im new here can you give me the names and links of some good baby prediction psychics??? thanks so much!!!!!! I did get one from victoria from ebay....wasnt impressed

stay away from Amber! 
Cheri, i think, will give free readings but she is backed up. Ruby is ok but has a history of being wrong. jenny, gail and sandra seem to be right and good most of the time :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

OnErth&InHvn said:


> mkarntz said:
> 
> 
> hi, im new here can you give me the names and links of some good baby prediction psychics??? thanks so much!!!!!! I did get one from victoria from ebay....wasnt impressed
> 
> stay away from Amber!
> Cheri, i think, will give free readings but she is backed up. Ruby is ok but has a history of being wrong. jenny, gail and sandra seem to be right and good most of the time :)Click to expand...

save your money seriously u will loose so much if u go for every single one going a swar a new "psycic" pops up each week they were all wrong for me every single on of them, gail said to me on here that she will do me another reading for free this was weeks ago and nothing and i was ready to gie the benefit of the doubt, they see u want something so badly and cash in on it and if it doesnt come true all you are left with is an empty pocket and very litttle pma:dohh: anybody could do a reading for say 100 ladies of course out of a few of them they will be right but just as a lucky guess


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning my beauts how are you alltoday? still no ov for me:shrug: ah well lol im not focussed o n the baby making the cycle i just want to find out whats going on cycle wise and get that sorted. how are you all?missy only 1 day to go:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

In limbo at moment waiting on a phone call from Salome. It all depends on the egg collection now . Sorry no ov. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> In limbo at moment waiting on a phone call from Salome. It all depends on the egg collection now . Sorry no ov. :hugs:

limbo sucks! but i cant wait to hear when ul be going:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Missymoo I am so excited for you :winkwink:

Linds hon sorry about ov but I am so happy that your got a good FS!


----------



## faerieprozac

Missy i'm so excited for you!! 

Linds :hugs: 

Madly, so soon!!

afm - wednesday night I had no sleep, had period cramps and thought it was over, they were so bad, didn't feel sick and convinced myself it had ended. But nothing, no more cramps, no bleeding. Wasn't sick and again today i'm not sick. I pray pray pray my sickness is over. I had to have swabs taken at the doctors yesterday though as both of my urine samples contained an unusual amount of white blood cells so they think i've either got a uti or failing that they'll test for strep b :confused: i'll get my results on monday. 11 weeks tomorrow!! my scan is on the 19th april, so like... 18 days or so, it seems far away i just wanna know i have actually got a bubba inside of me :D I'm not on BnB much atm, as Laptop broke still and don't like going on when OH is about lol. But I have a blackberry now :D So may be able to pop on using that. Love you all xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all feeling a bit:cry: today mothers day my fb is full of mummys talking about there babies or pregnancy and i want to be one of them when the hell will it be my turn? ive had enough being patient now:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Sorry I havent been around :( I was admitted to hospital on Friday afternoon....long story but I discharged myself in the end.

:hugs: Linds

How are you faerie :hugs:

Did I miss you leaving Missymoo :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I havent been around :( I was admitted to hospital on Friday afternoon....long story but I discharged myself in the end.
> 
> :hugs: Linds
> 
> How are you faerie :hugs:
> 
> Did I miss you leaving Missymoo :shrug:

what happend are you ok??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am still suffering hon but the hospital were getting no where fast and so because the main tests came back ok and Charlie is fine I knew I was better at home resting than cooped up in an antenatal ward :thumbup: It seems my low BP is triggering panic type attacks which cause my breathing to hasten and my heart/pulse to race....I come over all dizzy and light headed and :sick: I dont particularly have to do anything or over exhert myself the attacks can happen upon sitting/resting :wacko: It started on Thursday aft before my MW appointment and by Friday I was getting them every minute they have now lessened I have only had one so far today and an handful yesterday but I hate hospitals and it seems its pregnancy related due to drop in BP so theres really not much I can do except take care or myself and rest as much as possible until Charlie arrives :dohh:

Everytime my BP drops it triggers an attack so am attempting to rise my BP by drinking well as much as I possibly can really although my fluid intake is quite high anyway!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Am still suffering hon but the hospital were getting no where fast and so because the main tests came back ok and Charlie is fine I knew I was better at home resting than cooped up in an antenatal ward :thumbup: It seems my low BP is triggering panic type attacks which cause my breathing to hasten and my heart/pulse to race....I come over all dizzy and light headed and :sick: I dont particularly have to do anything or over exhert myself the attacks can happen upon sitting/resting :wacko: It started on Thursday aft before my MW appointment and by Friday I was getting them every minute they have now lessened I have only had one so far today and an handful yesterday but I hate hospitals and it seems its pregnancy related due to drop in BP so theres really not much I can do except take care or myself and rest as much as possible until Charlie arrives :dohh:
> 
> Everytime my BP drops it triggers an attack so am attempting to rise my BP by drinking well as much as I possibly can really although my fluid intake is quite high anyway!

oh bless you mke sure you rest and take it s esy s you can:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

I really dont have much choice now :dohh: no more nesting for me :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :hugs:
> 
> I really dont have much choice now :dohh: no more nesting for me :lol:

lol good u need to rest hope ur being tken cre of:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DH has been an arse today but I think he just realised hes been giving me an hard time...he just made me a nice cup of tea!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> DH has been an arse today but I think he just realised hes been giving me an hard time...he just made me a nice cup of tea!

lol bless him ben has dys like that im pparently ebing bitchy the pst few days:haha: he thinks im gonn ov soon


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I appreciate it must be hard on him and of course hes worried about us too but honestly sometimes he throws such tantrums :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I appreciate it must be hard on him and of course hes worried about us too but honestly sometimes he throws such tantrums :lol:

i think thats just men generaly hun:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly I am sorry to hear about your attacks but sounds like your ok and doing the rght thing. I have been mad busy wallpapering today at my daughter, Claires. I am knackered and just had a bath and now in bed so tired. 

I am still in limbo. No call yet lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Missymoo hon :hugs:

Blah no call yet :( nowt worse than limboland!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know but the thing is that it all depends on those eggs from the donor and when her body decides to let them be ripe enough to collect lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Come on egg lady ripen those eggs for MissyMoo :p


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all well still no ov for me:shrug: missy hope those eggys are nice nd ripe for ypu soon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today? im flubbin knakerd took me ages to get to sleep last night due to snorezilla:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: Snorezilla !!!

I am good ty. I slept like a baby which is good because the night before I woke at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep until like 4.30am it musta been. Hope you can catch up with some shut eye today! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have my lining scan today at 1.30!!! wooooooooo hoooooooooo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have my lining scan today at 1.30!!! wooooooooo hoooooooooo!

eeeek! thats so amazing not long now nd ul have a mini moo in your belly!:happydance: i m gonn give my frauen artz call on thursday and ask if she can give me anything to bring on af i dont see ov being any time soon and i want the meds so i can get back into this baby making game


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :rofl: Snorezilla !!!
> 
> I am good ty. I slept like a baby which is good because the night before I woke at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep until like 4.30am it musta been. Hope you can catch up with some shut eye today! :hugs:

no chance we gota get ddonw the flat and get the kitchen floor down and finish painting windows and woodwork before the furniturer and kitchen come tomoz:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My daughter is exactly same as you. Isn't it weird how you both seem to be doing this at same time lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Missymoo its getting exciting .... I bet you get your :bfp: as Charlie is born :winkwink:

Linds hon sounds like your nearly ready to move in :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That would be cool hehe x

I am going for my lining scan at 1.30pm x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmm abit late now :dohh: Goodluck MissyMoo :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> My daughter is exactly same as you. Isn't it weird how you both seem to be doing this at same time lol

lol yeh we are getting ll our furniture in tomoz cant wait :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I had my lining scan girls and its perfect at 7.5 mm. She said it looks totally healthy and ready for my transfer. My ovaries are inactive and my lining is juicy and ready hehe. She said she doesn't need to see me again now until my 6 week pregnancy scan hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I had my lining scan girls and its perfect at 7.5 mm. She said it looks totally healthy and ready for my transfer. My ovaries are inactive and my lining is juicy and ready hehe. She said she doesn't need to see me again now until my 6 week pregnancy scan hehe

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

She said its gonna get thicker and thicker in the next few days too as I have only just increased my progynova to 6mg per day yesterday and I am on this high dose up until my transfer now. But she said it is very good anyway. I was so scared of this scan too!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great News MissyMoo :happydance: Now for the egg lady to ripen those eggs :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes madly hehe. Come on eggy lady :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

come on eggy lady missy needs her easter egg inside her!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: your funny!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :rofl: your funny!

 well shes ur easter bunny whos giving you your little forever egg:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ldies off out in less then an hour i hte early starts lol tis only 6 23 where u re nd i think sometimes my body thinks its still there lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi lovelies sorry I have been MIA, OH uses the computer alot and I've been sleeping at 8.30pm lol. Missy I am soooo excited for you!! And Madly Charlie will be here soon :D 

Linds hun how is the flat looking?? Can't wait for your AF to finally show so you and Ben can catch the eggy in your own place :D

My scan is on the 19th April, not sure if i've mentioned that or not. I'm having good days and bad days in terms of sickness, I've found the only thing to help is VitaminWater or V Water, get them from news agents and boots but they are so expensive, but if I get the right one, it contains all the B6 I need and when I'm drinking it, I'm not sick so it must be working. I'm also relying on bananas lol. 

I can't drink milk, or anything with milk in because it makes me throw up violently, but horlicks now do a drink that you add water to rather than milk and it has just as much calcium, not the most pleasent drink, but at least i'll be getting my calcium. 

I'm a lime!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh FAER IS A LIME! hehehe I love limes! yay

Nice to see you here again. GL for you scan on 19th April but I hope we see you in here soon xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww Linds I hope your body gets into Germany time zone v soon hehex


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Well I had my hospital follow up appointment today after my short stay last week over these `attacks` I keep getting :thumbup: full story in my journal but in short its the pregnancy taking its toll on my body now :sad1: My consultants registrar offered me a sweep at 39wks but I have declined because I have faith my body will kick into gear and labour naturally just like it did with Oliver :thumbup: The attacks should stop once he is delivered and it points to pretty much a pregnancy thing and not something I am suffering from anyway :thumbup: On a major plus note my registrar gave me a spontaneous scan of Charlie :happydance: I told her I was concerned he was breech because the MWs all struggle to gage his exact position and hiccups point to his head been under my right rib so she had a feel and said she thought he was head down but would scan me to check :) and sure enough hes head down engaged with bum in centre of my ribs and spine curled to my left with limbs on my right :wohoo: She says its hard to palpatate and feel his head because it is that well down its hard to feel :dohh: typical boy! We saw his heart and spine and she pointed everything out...ladies it was amazing and hes just perfect :cloud9: So we are literally systems a go now :dance: 

Faerie sorry to hear you are still struggling with MS :hugs: funny dairy products...milk and yogurt seemed to help my MS and that along with fruit was mainly what lived on for most of 1st/2nd tri :dohh: I hope it soon disappears your nearly 2nd tri now so fxed

Linds I hope your body clock clicks soon getitng up early really does stink :hugs:

MissyMoo any news from your eggy lady yet :shrug: am impatience for you :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi madly - I am so happy for you and Charlie does sound cute! hehe

No news for me yet but I am ok about it. My time will come soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back in flats looking very homeley now we have a living room with sofa and cabinets:D kitchen is brought we just have to put it up and have got our firdge freezer. just had some not so good news my granny whos 93 this year is in the hosp has had a fall and broken her hip in 3 places nd is having an op this morning but we havent heard anything since


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh Linds so happy to hear about your flat but also very sad new about your granny :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh Linds so happy to hear about your flat but also very sad new about your granny :hugs:

ive got to keep myself on standbye incase i need to fly over as if its not good news i want to be there


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't blame you :hugs:. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I don't blame you :hugs:. I hope she will be ok.

my mums family are odd nobody speaks to anyone until something bad happens


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry to hear about your granny Linds hon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Update for you girls!

I have just heard from Salome, egg collection is tomorrow 8th April!!! She is ringing us on Saturday to let us know the fertilization rate and then hopefully we will fly out to Alicante on Monday evening and transfer will be Tuesday (day 5 blastocyst). We will then be spending the evening relaxing in hotel and returning on Wednesday afternoon/evening. We have internet in hotel so no problems with keeping in contact with you all! :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

You have a date :wohoo: I am so excited for you hon ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Update for you girls!
> 
> I have just heard from Salome, egg collection is tomorrow 8th April!!! She is ringing us on Saturday to let us know the fertilization rate and then hopefully we will fly out to Alicante on Monday evening and transfer will be Tuesday (day 5 blastocyst). We will then be spending the evening relaxing in hotel and returning on Wednesday afternoon/evening. We have internet in hotel so no problems with keeping in contact with you all! :thumbup::happydance::hugs:

wooooooop:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok another update I think that I got my dates mixed up as the first day of Blasocyst is actually gonna be Saturday 9th so looks like my transfer will actually be Wednesday 13th. Only one day out but I calculated Friday as day 1 but has since been corrected haha


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: baby brain already :winkwink:

Ladies I wanted to share I hope you dont mind :kiss:.....one of the ladies on bnb who I have gone through my pregnancy with and have grown really close too has just given birth. Against all odds and even though it was advised risky for her to get pregnant having only one kidney (because of the strain pregnancy puts on your kidneys!) she has battled on for her little man despite her failing health and cooked him for 34wks....He was born today by c-section and weighs 5lb 8oz a little porker by all accounts as hes 6wks early. I am so pleased for her and her OH....it truly makes me believe god does work in mysterious ways and that each and every one of us will gets our hearts desires :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :dohh: baby brain already :winkwink:
> 
> Ladies I wanted to share I hope you dont mind :kiss:.....one of the ladies on bnb who I have gone through my pregnancy with and have grown really close too has just given birth. Against all odds and even though it was advised risky for her to get pregnant having only one kidney (because of the strain pregnancy puts on your kidneys!) she has battled on for her little man despite her failing health and cooked him for 34wks....He was born today by c-section and weighs 5lb 8oz a little porker by all accounts as hes 6wks early. I am so pleased for her and her OH....it truly makes me believe god does work in mysterious ways and that each and every one of us will gets our hearts desires :cloud9:

thats amazong :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies ive had an unovulatary cycle been having cramps all day i thought was ov but nopes been loo and the witch has landed so off to the doc again monday for bloods


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no hon :hugs: I hope your DR can help you guys out....I have faith :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Madly your friend must be on :cloud9: Congratulations to her and her OH!

Linds I am so sorry but you know that your FS will help you and that is what you need :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds the fs will help you and I swear once you and ben are settled in that lovely flat things will start to take off for you. Lovely story madly! I'm using my phone so this is just a short one! Hope you're all well. I've been sick this morning but actually feel great, I had a horrible nightmare where I saw OH fall off something and watched him fall to his death while I stood and held my baby bump and cried and everytime I tried to go back to sleep I could just see his lifeless body. I told him about it and he has been very lovely and even took princess to scchool even though it was my turn. I've been crying about everything this week and he's realising I need an extra fuss at the moment. Might be on later if not I'll chat at the weekend my beauties x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds the fs will help you and I swear once you and ben are settled in that lovely flat things will start to take off for you. Lovely story madly! I'm using my phone so this is just a short one! Hope you're all well. I've been sick this morning but actually feel great, I had a horrible nightmare where I saw OH fall off something and watched him fall to his death while I stood and held my baby bump and cried and everytime I tried to go back to sleep I could just see his lifeless body. I told him about it and he has been very lovely and even took princess to scchool even though it was my turn. I've been crying about everything this week and he's realising I need an extra fuss at the moment. Might be on later if not I'll chat at the weekend my beauties x x x

what a horrible dream:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies really feeling cack today had a nasty headache that kept me awake alll night and af is soooo firkin heavy im scared to put my jeans on


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Linds and Faerie

How you doing MissyMoo :winkwink: bet you are soooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - Awww I hope AF goes lighter and you feel less crappy :hugs:

Faer - Nice to know your feeling better even though you were sick. Your dream sounds awful and I bet like my dreams it felt so real. It's just a dream and means nothing. Our minds are funny things when we are sleeping. :hugs:

Madly - I am very excited and a little nervous! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hows u all? we are off to the flat in a wee bit need to finish getting the kictchen up by tuesday as bro inlaw is putting the hob in for us:happydance: af is super heavy and being a bitch i keep bloody leaking scared to put my jeans on incase it comes thru:growlmad: but have to risk it, gonna go for my bloods on monday and then get the ball rolling and back in the baby making game:happydance: missy im soooooooooooo exited for you you could no WILL be prego this month:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faerieprozac

I like positive Linds :D

I'm 12 weeks today and still feeling rubbiiiish. Not sure if I mentioned the white blood cell thing, but I had to have swabs done at the docs cause in my first and repeated urine sample i had a high number of white blood cells, well doc said she'd get back to me on monday if there was a problem, she never did so i thought nothing of it, then i got home for work yesterday (on friday) and she'd tried phoning but i wasnt in (missed her by 10 mins and then the docs closed) so now i gotta wait until monday to find out why she was ringing and am feeling a little worried about it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god 12 weeks already?!:happydance:

evening ladies been quite a lazy day today i slept in then fell asleep again haha so we never got to the flat till gone 1 today and came back just after half 3 maaged to get anther cupboard built tho lol how are you all? im off for ma bloods in the morning


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning ladies!! I havent been sick today and ONLY 8 DAYS UNTIL MY SCAN!! Then I can finally tell EVERYBODY. Gah. I cant wait to tell princess. :D

Hope you're all well. OH just smashed a bottle of vinegar everywhere and everywhere STINKS, totally off vinegar hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies what a faff around we had today lol took over an hour and half and 4 dif ppl to find and get blood out of me:haha: i got my results back from last one and one is in the normal level but other is extremely low:shrug: so not sure lol will see what these ones say on thursday when call up


----------



## faerieprozac

hope the results are okay when they call tomorrow linds. 

morning ladies. i have hay feverrrr today, and feel a little sick, and OH was out last night at a friend birthday, was expecting him till about 12.30 this afternoon, but he got a lift home and stumbled in at 6.30am!! Back door slamming scared the s##t out of me!! 

And my beautiful kitty has been missing for nearly 48 hours now :( :( :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies oh faer i hope he comes home soon my puddy raggy tends to have times when he goes missing for days usualy out flirting with the ladies:hugs: not much going on for us atm other then the flat lol gonna get ben to call up for my results in the morning im NEVER letting that nurse near me again tho lol the two places where the doc tried theres not a single bruise yet where she tried i have a huge big blacky redy purple bruise that came up secons after she did it!:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer - I so hope your kitty kat comes home soon :hugs:

Linds - That nurse sounds evil :haha:

afm - Hi girls,


Well we got here safe and sound last night and even though I didn't really feel very nervous I couldn't seem to get to sleep and when I did it felt like it wasn't real sleep, not my normal coma deep sleep! haha. I kept waking up and dozing back off but in the morning after my shower I have to admit I felt ok. 

Well transfer went very well. We have 2 embies on board but no frosties. But hey what count is the 2 embies inside. They said one was Grade A and the other one was almost nearly but a late developer haha! Anyway I am lay in hotel now about to have my feet massaged mmmmm. The weather is beautiful and sunny here so after resting up for hours and hours we have decided to go down to the pool area. OH is gonna have a swim but I'm just gonna lay and chill on the sunbed. I am trying to drink lots, especially pineapple juice. 

I have to say that the worse part (most nerve wracking) part was waiting for them to tell us how many embies had made it. I must admit I was a little upset that we had none to freeze.

But Salome assured me that it was a very smooth transfer and the 2 I have on board are excellent quality and I've to remain positive. The 2 I have are all that I needed. 

Our hotel room is so lovely and calm and we have a beautiful view of the castle and the sea. People are scattered out there sunbathing (I'm so jealous!!! hehe). I don't feel like vegatating in this room, I feel like going out and exploring the castle and walking on the beach but I know I have to take it easy and relax. The shower is one of the best showers I have ever used and I could stay in that forever mmmm! The water pressure is amazing and temperature controlled and it goes up to really hot hot hot! 

Anyway my foot massager is being lazy and I need to tell him off haha!

Our flght is tomorrow at 10am. I couldn't wait to get on here and see my lovely friends. :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhhhhh missy!! EXCITING EXCITING EXCITING!!

Right, after having a cry for half an hour and calling various vets and rspcas and pdsas about my kitty, I have to go to work. bye ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Great news MissyMoo :wohoo: I`m excited I just know you will get your :bfp: as Charlies due to arrive in this world :cloud9:

Faerie hope your kitty turns up :hugs:

Any results Linds hon :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Great news MissyMoo :wohoo: I`m excited I just know you will get your :bfp: as Charlies due to arrive in this world :cloud9:
> 
> Faerie hope your kitty turns up :hugs:
> 
> Any results Linds hon :kiss:

no results yet hun have to call tomorrow and they should be there *nail biting smiley needed*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: I hope everything turns out ok or if not can be easily sorted :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :hug: I hope everything turns out ok or if not can be easily sorted :winkwink:

thanks hun i think by sounds of things i pcos so wills ee what these results say tomoz but now ben has to be at the flat from 8- 4 so dont think he can call for me:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:nope: just had some bad news i never knew her really but went to there wedding my dads cousins wife was murderd on sunday stabbed in her home left behind a 9 yr old daughter:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

looky at my big yucky bruise
 



Attached Files:







771_1846.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> :nope: just had some bad news i never knew her really but went to there wedding my dads cousins wife was murderd on sunday stabbed in her home left behind a 9 yr old daughter:cry:

Ahhh noo! Sorry to hear this :hugs:



WhisperOfHope said:


> looky at my big yucky bruise

Oh poor Linds :hugs: how did you get that?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> :nope: just had some bad news i never knew her really but went to there wedding my dads cousins wife was murderd on sunday stabbed in her home left behind a 9 yr old daughter:cry:
> 
> Ahhh noo! Sorry to hear this :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> looky at my big yucky bruiseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh poor Linds :hugs: how did you get that?Click to expand...

that was my bloods hun lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh god! Sorry. So when are the results? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh god! Sorry. So when are the results? x

supposed to be today but not sure what time we will get back from te flat so may ave to call tomoz morning:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hope you can get your results today Linds hon :hugs: Sorry to hear about your sad news :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

scarp that they just called me :shrug: niot sure what it means but they say hormones normal progesterone low:shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Sooo where do you go from there? If your prog is low, then they can give you stuff for it cant they? ummm, baby aspirin? or prog cream, but i think you use prog cream once you've conceived and it helps make baby stay put... not sure. doesnt explain your irreg cycles though :S:S i dont think... i think i'm confusedddddd. aaaah i hope they can help you somehow honey xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too :dohh:

I dont think it explains why your cycles are irregular hon unless you do have PCOS :shrug: will you be seeing your Dr to discuss?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ladies,

We are back in UK!!!

Linds - Not sure how that can give you any indication as to why your cycles are so irregular either. Low protesterone can be easily corrected. I am on Ugestrone at the moment which is a pessarie that I push up my lady garden which is progesterone so no problem if you have this. But the irregular cycle thing is not explained. You need to ask hon!! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna get ben to call up tomoz and make an appointment for me i know i never ovualted last cycle so not sure feel like im no where closer to being a mummy


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon pcos can be treated quite easily please remember this :winkwink: I feel sure your Dr can sort this for you she sounds great :thumbup: by far the best you have had and the most helpful imo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hon pcos can be treated quite easily please remember this :winkwink: I feel sure your Dr can sort this for you she sounds great :thumbup: by far the best you have had and the most helpful imo!

don't even know if it is pcos:nope: was really postive about all the appoimntents etc but now im not sure lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please get positive am sure this can be sorted out hon....please have faith and stay positive :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Please get positive am sure this can be sorted out hon....please have faith and stay positive :kiss:

I Hope so hun


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:

Linds - How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning missy :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

morning beautiful! :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Linds - How are you feeling? :hugs:

feeling a bit meh tbh but ah well sat in my flat now with fast interet:D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got an appointment to see my doc on the 2nd of may will be a very bisy tiring day from me i sart my language course that morning too


----------



## MissyMooMoo

fx for both! yay xx :hugs:


----------



## Sweetcakes

HEY GIRLIES. Have any of you had correct psychic readings from sandra or gail?
did they say the right month that you would fall preg? The right sex of the child and due date? anything else they picked up on?? were they corect or wrong?

Thankyou xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Sweetcakes said:


> HEY GIRLIES. Have any of you had correct psychic readings from sandra or gail?
> did they say the right month that you would fall preg? The right sex of the child and due date? anything else they picked up on?? were they corect or wrong?
> 
> Thankyou xx

both wrong for me sorry hun


----------



## Sweetcakes

Oh really? damit :( how wrong??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used them too and both wrong x


----------



## Sweetcakes

Oh were any correct at all?x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used 8 or 9 or maybe even 10. Got a lil obsessed. All wrong! Gutted. But I went to see a real one, not one of these internet ones that you can't even see and I really believe in her. She is from Kent and her name is Anne Owen and she has her own website. She does phone readings and she does meetings but she refused to do email readings because she says it is not possible to read this way. x

She told me that I wouldn't conceive naturally and I needed the help of a doctor and I have just had donor egg transfer and our lil Spanglish (transfer was in Spain) embies are on board and I am hoping and praying this is it for us. She said I would get pregnant this year and I would give birth to a baby girl. She said a lot of other stuff too and it has all happened. She also said stuff about my OH and my daughters and my life that nobody could possibly ever know. So I don't trust anybody else other than this lady. She is the real makoy! As far as I am concerned. x


----------



## Sweetcakes

That is Amazging huni I really hope it will work for you and it will just trust in her. 
You seem lovely and really deserve it. 
Thankyou again for helping me. I too am from Kent so if she is not to much I may give her ago xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sweetcakes said:


> That is Amazging huni I really hope it will work for you and it will just trust in her.
> You seem lovely and really deserve it.
> Thankyou again for helping me. I too am from Kent so if she is not to much I may give her ago xx

Shes 40 quid for about and hour so I thought that was good :thumbup:. Do you know Harrietsham, on way to Lenham? Well that's where she lives and you visit her house which is an old cottage.

If you would like any info you can pm me :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi ladies. I have symptoms! 

My boobs are hot and feel on fire, tingling and the feeling is coming from the sides where they ache.

My temperature is high and I am constantly feeling hot. 

I have knitting feeling in my womb but not pain, twinges but very randomly and occasionally. Feels like knitting is the only way to describe the feelng.

I am so hungry all the time and I am eating everything on my plate which is unusual for me as I always leave something. And then an hour after I feel like I could eat another meal again.

Been drinking lots of pineapple juice and resting. I feel ill! lol. OH is cooking, cleaning, seeing to doggies and treating me like a princess. I just have to lay around all day and get waited on and watch tv or read. Its brilliant. 

My boobs are so hot. I've never had this feeling before. I want to wake up with them hotter and more sore tomorrow. I had 12 hours sleep last night and I'm ready for another 12 hours sleep now so night! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi ladies. I have symptoms!
> 
> My boobs are hot and feel on fire, tingling and the feeling is coming from the sides where they ache.
> 
> My temperature is high and I am constantly feeling hot.
> 
> I have knitting feeling in my womb but not pain, twinges but very randomly and occasionally. Feels like knitting is the only way to describe the feelng.
> 
> I am so hungry all the time and I am eating everything on my plate which is unusual for me as I always leave something. And then an hour after I feel like I could eat another meal again.
> 
> Been drinking lots of pineapple juice and resting. I feel ill! lol. OH is cooking, cleaning, seeing to doggies and treating me like a princess. I just have to lay around all day and get waited on and watch tv or read. Its brilliant.
> 
> My boobs are so hot. I've never had this feeling before. I want to wake up with them hotter and more sore tomorrow. I had 12 hours sleep last night and I'm ready for another 12 hours sleep now so night! xxx

eeeeek:happydance: for symptoms!:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel so blah thios morn didnt sleep too good last night was too hot :shrug: gota go out and get some shopping soon ready for weekend as nothings open on a sunday:dohh: how are you all?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: Missymoo for symptons :winkwink:

Linds hon a dont envy you shopping :kiss: yesterday I went shoe shopping for Oliver and OMG what a nightmare it was to get him some trainers and summer sandals that actually fit :dohh: DH is just away doing us a small food shop as we want to do a major one wednesday when its pay day :thumbup: This aft we are going to my best friend birthday bbq :happydance: should be nice although of course no alcohol over here :) AND TODAY IS MY LMP EDD :wohoo: wondering wether Charlie will put in an appearance and 13 is my lucky number and its 13 days until my scan edd so we will see :winkwink:


----------



## SummersMummy

Really could do with a prediction... :( Tia xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

OH wow Madly! So you could be giving birth any second like! eeeeeeeeeeeeek! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got in from shopping and my god one of us needs to learn to drive that was just shopping for today and tomoz but was soooooo heavy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

awwww bet your hands are hurting from the handles lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> awwww bet your hands are hurting from the handles lol

hands and shoulders lol ah well at least sundays a relaxing day hope ur still resting mrs


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yes in bed lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

random question here but has Ben had a SA done?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> random question here but has Ben had a SA done?

nope not yet as the problem atm is my oculation she said if these come back as nothing then next step is ben sa and me hsg:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ahh right. I see. Its funny how they do things in turn like this. Wonder why they don't do it anyway just to be on safe side hmmm?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ahh right. I see. Its funny how they do things in turn like this. Wonder why they don't do it anyway just to be on safe side hmmm?

everyone thinksshes going to give me clomid:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah seems a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah seems a good idea :thumbup:

i just want to be prego and be a mummy but getting left behind lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know hon. I wish I could help you. I really do :hugs:


----------



## poonibby

this is my first! conceived in march :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I know hon. I wish I could help you. I really do :hugs:

ive got the same paisn i get every bloody cycle atm really peeing me off 2 weeks is too long!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Getting mild cramping today. I think they are implanting.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Getting mild cramping today. I think they are implanting.

eeeeek THEY hehe:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I found this .....

When does the embryo start to implant into the uterine lining after a 5 day blastocyst transfer:

It starts at 3 days past transfer (dpt) and completes at 5 dpt

1dpt - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day

2dpt - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining

3dpt - Inplantation begins and the Blastocyst begins to bury in the lining

4dpt - Implantation process continues and morulla burys deeper in the lining

5dpt - Morulla is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells and fetal cells

6dpt - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood

7dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops

8dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops

9dpt - HCG levels are now high enough to be detected on HPT


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I found this .....
> 
> When does the embryo start to implant into the uterine lining after a 5 day blastocyst transfer:
> 
> It starts at 3 days past transfer (dpt) and completes at 5 dpt
> 
> 1dpt - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 
> 2dpt - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 
> 3dpt - Inplantation begins and the Blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 
> 4dpt - Implantation process continues and morulla burys deeper in the lining
> 
> 5dpt - Morulla is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells and fetal cells
> 
> 6dpt - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 
> 7dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 
> 8dpt - More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 
> 9dpt - HCG levels are now high enough to be detected on HPT

eeeek thats happening inside you right now!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am 3 dpt today :thumbup: I have done hardly anything. Just been waited on hand and foot and been lay in bed or lay on safa all day lol and I felt some cramping for a few hours and now its subsided a little but it keeps coming back slightly. Feels like AF cramps but they are milder and not as painful. More bearable and they are more in the middle than the usual side pains of AF.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know. I hope so


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am 3 dpt today :thumbup: I have done hardly anything. Just been waited on hand and foot and been lay in bed or lay on safa all day lol and I felt some cramping for a few hours and now its subsided a little but it keeps coming back slightly. Feels like AF cramps but they are milder and not as painful. More bearable and they are more in the middle than the usual side pains of AF.

:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Think I will go bed in a bit


----------



## faerieprozac

Sounds positive missy, before I got my bfp I had lots of cramping and at one point thought af was gonna be 6 days early. Didn't get any breast discomfort till 6ish weeks but wveryone is dif. After having 3 good days, my sickness came back yesterday and I feel so ill today :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning lovelys :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have a very snotty bunged up nose. Mornng :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i has a sore back lol just carried a big cabinet from the fron room to the kitchen
:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh we are both in the wars then hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh we are both in the wars then hehe

lol yep bens making chciken frikase atm for lunch


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mmm yummy. I just had a cheese and ham and pickled onion sandwich x


----------



## CJSG1977

Mmm talk of food! Love it.

I have been a nutter and got another reading from psychic star as she said something will change around now and I have just had my u/s scan to check things are normal. So I want to see if it changes or gives more insight to my previous reading. Daft I know. But will see what she says.

I hope everyone is doing ok in here. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies do you think its nuts of us if while we have money we buy a pram? its neutural colour and would be mega mega pma for me
 



Attached Files:







pram.png
File size: 120.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is it a travel combo Linds. I have one like it but mine is black and white flowers and from Leebruss. Very similar to that one. I will find a piccy of mine and show you. But I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOvEee!!!! YOURS X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is it a travel combo Linds. I have one like it but mine is black and white flowers and from Leebruss. Very similar to that one. I will find a piccy of mine and show you. But I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOvEee!!!! YOURS X

yeo and a really good make too tis hauck malibu get all thats in the pic for just under 300 euro:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

This is the one I have and I got it from BabyCottage

Sorry but it won't enlarge. Mine was about £550 and includes the car seat, bag, parasol, changing mat, pram, pushchair and you can put the baby seat in the pushchair too so easily. Its like the one fashioned ones with the big wheels and so springy!!!
 



Attached Files:







752071047_160.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Cramps getting more noticeable and some back pains too now also I am so constipated now.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> This is the one I have and I got it from BabyCottage
> 
> Sorry but it won't enlarge. Mine was about £550 and includes the car seat, bag, parasol, changing mat, pram, pushchair and you can put the baby seat in the pushchair too so easily. Its like the one fashioned ones with the big wheels and so springy!!!

id love one like that but due to the stairs in the flat i thought its best for me to go for a smaller one as im not the strongest of people theres so many over here like the old fashined ones


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I got mine a year ago :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Cramps getting more noticeable and some back pains too now also I am so constipated now.

eeeeeknesss


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh Lindsey I want a jam tart. I could just eat a jam tart Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I want them hot just out of the oven:pizza::pizza::pizza:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I want them hot just out of the oven:pizza::pizza::pizza:

lmao i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE jam tarts cant get them here:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Might have to ask Martyn to go and get some :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Might have to ask Martyn to go and get some :haha:

lol tell him i want some too if he fancys stopping by essen haha
i been getting all gooey and broody over the baby gallerie of the hosp im gonna be having ma bubba in:cloud9: soooooooooooo cute
https://www.babygalerie24.de/babygalerie/index.php?open=browse&khaus=1086&year=2011&page=9


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is that the hopsital you want your baby at? So they take picture and have a gallery wow not a lot of UK hospital do that!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is that the hopsital you want your baby at? So they take picture and have a gallery wow not a lot of UK hospital do that!!

yep alfried krupp krankehause:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:

I feel sick :sick:

I am not sure if I am imagining it but I woke up as hungry as a horse and just ate my rice crispies and I keep getting waves of nausea. 

I remember nausea was the first sign I ever got with Emma and Claire and it happened after I ate my lunch when I used to work at Guide Pensions and Insurance, Rally Courts, Manchester (god knows how I remember that!!!! as it was 21 years ago! lol). I was a typist there and was sat there eating my lunch and then I remember taking a drink of my carton of Ribena and then it happened, I started to feel sick, I kept thinking there was something wrong with the Ribena so I stopped drinking it, then it just got worse and worse from that point on and I was ill all the time lmao. It happened very early for me and I had no other early signs.

Still getting the cramps occasionally but still not strong or painful, like af but not in the ovaries, more from the uterine region. I have a very bunged up nose too and keep sneezing an awful lot.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> I feel sick :sick:
> 
> I am not sure if I am imagining it but I woke up as hungry as a horse and just ate my rice crispies and I keep getting waves of nausea.
> 
> I remember nausea was the first sign I ever got with Emma and Claire and it happened after I ate my lunch when I used to work at Guide Pensions and Insurance, Rally Courts, Manchester (god knows how I remember that!!!! as it was 21 years ago! lol). I was a typist there and was sat there eating my lunch and then I remember taking a drink of my carton of Ribena and then it happened, I started to feel sick, I kept thinking there was something wrong with the Ribena so I stopped drinking it, then it just got worse and worse from that point on and I was ill all the time lmao. It happened very early for me and I had no other early signs.
> 
> Still getting the cramps occasionally but still not strong or painful, like af but not in the ovaries, more from the uterine region. I have a very bunged up nose too and keep sneezing an awful lot.

have everything crossed for you hunni xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Been a busy weekend for me :dohh: but as you can see I am still here and Charlie is still a no show :rofl: I def think hes going to hold on until the 29th so he can make a `royal` appearance :thumbup:

Missymoo your symptons sound fab :winkwink: keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Linds hon I would say buy the pram....take PMA however you can get it now although I dont think it will be much longer before you get your :bfp: once your Dr gets an handle on things :winkwink:

I`m feeling in a very relaxed and weirdly happy mood not at all `fed up` or `wanting out` I guess am enjoying this time because I know once hes born I will no longer be pregnant and this is most def my last pregnancy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Been a busy weekend for me :dohh: but as you can see I am still here and Charlie is still a no show :rofl: I def think hes going to hold on until the 29th so he can make a `royal` appearance :thumbup:
> 
> Missymoo your symptons sound fab :winkwink: keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:
> 
> Linds hon I would say buy the pram....take PMA however you can get it now although I dont think it will be much longer before you get your :bfp: once your Dr gets an handle on things :winkwink:
> 
> I`m feeling in a very relaxed and weirdly happy mood not at all `fed up` or `wanting out` I guess am enjoying this time because I know once hes born I will no longer be pregnant and this is most def my last pregnancy :)

cant wait to see charlie once he makes his royal appearance:haha:
its not just ovulation and my cycles holding me back from being a mummy still having problems in the bedroom departement same as when i have a check up at the gyne i tense up my muscles wont behave :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Cramps now have pulling sensations with them:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon you will get there I think once ov and your cycles are on track this will help you relax more ..... its pretty much in the head if you think you have a chance your body relaxs and right now everything is so confusing for you its no wonder you feel tense :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow Madly Charlies gonna definately make a royal appearance at this rate :haha:

I can't stop wanting to sleep


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Cramps now have pulling sensations with them:shrug:

:happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Not sure if its good or bad about the pulling sensations. Feels like burning and pulling like cystitis but in my womb if that makes sense. Cos feels hot sometimes.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well he will be aptly named Ladies :winkwink: Charlie William :thumbup:

Missymoo I had lots of cramps when I got my :bfp: and didnt even think it was possible that month so I def thought af was on her way infact :wacko: I feel like af might just be around the corner now because all the cramps and lower backache I have been suffering are exactly the same as af cramps ... :loopy:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mine are not as intense as af


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sometimes I feel really positive and think this is it and then other times I am consumed with dread and misery and feel like its not worked. So all over the place.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sometimes I feel really positive and think this is it and then other times I am consumed with dread and misery and feel like its not worked. So all over the place.

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon you were always going to feel `ying-yang` :hugs:

No not as intense as af just `like` af but not as strong...so hard to explain really...I have had these pains since last Monday now so am not holding out much hope anything will happen pronto I think my body is slowly preparing iykwim!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah ikwym lol. Why is it all so flaming complicated and unknown the whole process. We should just be able to buy a baby :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah ikwym lol. Why is it all so flaming complicated and unknown the whole process. We should just be able to buy a baby :rofl:

wouldnt be as rewarding worth it if we just "brought" them the struggle is what makes it more special when u finaly get to hold ur babies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

true Linds :thumbup: but we do go through a lot of heartache along the way, which is what I meant.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I didn't mean to cause any offense :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> true Linds :thumbup: but we do go through a lot of heartache along the way, which is what I meant.

true im about ready to throw in the towel have a bag of baby clothes im debating selling as cant see them getting used


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well hon if you ask Oliver he will tell you how a baby gets in your tummy :rofl: So funny :haha:

We were in the middle of Leeds town and he turns to me and says `Mummy how did Charlie get in your tummy?` :shock: Ok so hes a bright boy and I was expecting this at some point BUT not in the middle of town and certainly not at the volume he asked :dohh: A few people turned to stare I can tell you :lol: So I said `maybe we should ask Daddy when he comes home from work` half wanting to avoid the discussion in the middle of Leeds but half chickening out as well :rofl: He said ` well I think I know!` So I asked him what he thought and he said `well when you want a baby you ring the hospital and see if they have any in stock :haha: then they tell you wether they have any or not and if they do you go down and swallow one` :rofl: so I said `well I guess that could work` trying not to pee myself laughing then he said `yeah but you dont get a choice you get what your given` .......LMAO so so so funny :rofl:

So there you have it Ladies a guide on how easy it is so get pregnant from my 5yr old son....if only he knew :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds I just know your Dr has all the answers :kiss: this is the furthest you have ever gotten in your treatment TTC please just wait a little longer :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think I will stop talking about it because I don't want to upset anyone :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think I will stop talking about it because I don't want to upset anyone :cry:

pam its fine hun your not upsetting me:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Linds I just know your Dr has all the answers :kiss: this is the furthest you have ever gotten in your treatment TTC please just wait a little longer :hugs:

even if she does hun theres still the problem of tensing up and ben not being able to get in:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But that was a stupid thing to say about the baby buying and I really didn't mean it how it sounded. It was just meant as a joke and to make light of the matter. I know the struggle makes it more of a special experience when it actually happens. 

Your 5 year old son is funny Madly and I wish it was that simple. Maybe they will invent such a tablet one day.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Linds I just know your Dr has all the answers :kiss: this is the furthest you have ever gotten in your treatment TTC please just wait a little longer :hugs:
> 
> even if she does hun theres still the problem of tensing up and ben not being able to get in:cry:Click to expand...

You could try inseminating like we did for a while. That's what a lot of ladies do with similar problems of this nature. It maybe would have worked for us if my eggs weren't so old and manky.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds hon I think it will all fall into place I really really do :hugs: I hate to know you feel down when you just started to get there with the help of your new Dr :sad1: I always think tackling one thing at a time helps the other problems/issues and I really really do think it will all happen once your Dr has a clear diagnosis.....Missymoo inseminating is a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive been reading up on something called vaginisums and have the symptoms of it but we can have sex sometimes:shrug: i just want to cry as when ever i try to talk about it with ben his reply is "heres to 5 more years of not being able to have sex" im trying i dont mean to do it i tense up my legs push hi out and then i end up crying as we argue:cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Why do you think it happens hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Why do you think it happens hon :hugs:

no idea but its ok when we actualy manage its fine for the whole time and then when we stop its back to square one w:dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just wondered if you thought something was triggering you to feel like this :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I just wondered if you thought something was triggering you to feel like this :hugs:

no idea hun think it to do with my long cycles we have sxex for say 5 days and then stop thinking we have coverd it i then get itchy and what not so dont carry on fot the rest of the cycle and then the first time we try the next cycle he cant get in as my muscles tense in my legs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think its connected to my dyspraxia tbh as i cant ciontrol breathing, moving and muscles all at the same time and go into cramp vcery quicklly


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is it because of the double hymen that you have though?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is it because of the double hymen that you have though?

nope we managed to get rid of that last year thank fully ben broke it with his finger:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwchhhhhhh! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwchhhhhhh! :rofl:

lmao diodnt hurt was just like a"ohhh you just broke my hymen" lol


----------



## CJSG1977

Symptoms are sounding good Missy!!! I hope you get your BFP!

And I agree the struggle certainly for me will make it worth it when I get to hold my baby! But unfortunately some people I think do just buy babies. Not to speak bad of people like Madonna and Angelina and Brad but they just get to 'adopt' without the heartache of waiting etc. I imagine that money has come into that somewhere along the line....


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Faerie!! Not seen you for a while. 13 weeks!!!!! :dance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer posted on fb this morning. She sounds really happy and is doing well. She gets ms sometimes for days but then it goes but comes back. I think eventually it will go x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok no more being down i gota get my pma back up it will happen il be a mummy and il work out this stupid tensiong up and be happy


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Missy! I'm glad she is doing well. She so deserves this baby! As we all do!!!!!! x


----------



## CJSG1977

Yes you will Whisper!!!! Thats the perfect attitude. Down days are perfectly understandable. Even if there are lots of them. We are all on a tough road which sucks. But lots of pma can only do you good. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok ignore the price lol but i also really like this pram
 



Attached Files:







buggy2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WhisperOfHope said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> I just wondered if you thought something was triggering you to feel like this :hugs:
> 
> no idea hun think it to do with my long cycles we have sxex for say 5 days and then stop thinking we have coverd it i then get itchy and what not so dont carry on fot the rest of the cycle and then the first time we try the next cycle he cant get in as my muscles tense in my legsClick to expand...

Linds hon I think the way forward then is to have :sex: every few days and not just when its ov time :thumbup: You say your ok when its ov and you manage say for 5 days in a row well keep this momentum up every few days all month...worth a shot :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I like that one too hon. And the price seems reasonable if you ask me. I know about Euros now! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I agree with Madly!! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon I prefer the first pram :blush: sorry!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think thats what we are gonna have to do but with long cycles we could be very sore come day 160 hahah


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hon I prefer the first pram :blush: sorry!

me too looks easyer to use too lol bens gonna order it for me when we pay our first instalment for the washing machine :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not everyday hon .... but every couple of days ..... I can imagine :sex: everyday for 160days would be very tiring however remember once your cycles are sorted (which wont be long :winkwink: ) it wont be 160 days more like 30-40 max :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Not everyday hon .... but every couple of days ..... I can imagine :sex: everyday for 160days would be very tiring however remember once your cycles are sorted (which wont be long :winkwink: ) it wont be 160 days more like 30-40 max :happydance:

yeh we were thinking of trying the sperm meets egg plan i have a feeling im in for a long cvycle this time as got my usuual cramping and sooreness:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

Today is scan day!!! I don't think I've ever felt so nervous!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Today is scan day!!! I don't think I've ever felt so nervous!

eeeeek scan day:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

gl faer. Can't wait to see pics! Don't be nervous hon, you'll be fine and so will your beanie xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i havent been sleeping good at night im fine in the flat in the day time but nightime ni just cant sleep so many noises and what not and my bro in law kept talking abouut ghosts the other day what wont get out my mind:nope: feel so sick as getting i think just 3 hours a night:sleep:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh silly brother in law scaring you. I hope you find a solution to sleep a lot more than 3 hours a night. Maybe take calms night x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh silly brother in law scaring you. I hope you find a solution to sleep a lot more than 3 hours a night. Maybe take calms night x

im not usedd to the noises of living in a flat have always lived in a house lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: Faerie cant wait to see pics :) enjoy your scan am sure everything will be just fine :kiss:

How are you Missymoo?

Linds hon I`m exactly the same when I sleep at my parents it may take a little time to get use to your new surroundings is all :hugs: can I ask how you changed your forum name am thinking I might see if I can drop the `ttc` bit of mine and change it a little :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> :wohoo: Faerie cant wait to see pics :) enjoy your scan am sure everything will be just fine :kiss:
> 
> How are you Missymoo?
> 
> Linds hon I`m exactly the same when I sleep at my parents it may take a little time to get use to your new surroundings is all :hugs: can I ask how you changed your forum name am thinking I might see if I can drop the `ttc` bit of mine and change it a little :shrug:

i just pmd the admin hun and they changed it for :flower:me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ta hon will give it a shot :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Ta hon will give it a shot :flower:

:flower: any sign of hiss royal highness making his appearance yet?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No not a sniff....all the same cramps and aches and stuff but I have them since last Monday :dohh: I think things are moving along down :blush: in prep for labour but no def sign yet :lol: Hes sure keeping me waiting!

Admin dont except pm`s hon so I posted a thread in testing/question area asking if someone can do it for me :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> No not a sniff....all the same cramps and aches and stuff but I have them since last Monday :dohh: I think things are moving along down :blush: in prep for labour but no def sign yet :lol: Hes sure keeping me waiting!
> 
> Admin dont except pm`s hon so I posted a thread in testing/question area asking if someone can do it for me :thumbup:

i pmd stir crazy for it lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh ok thank you well if no joy then I will do that :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds hun I lived in a bungalow until I was 20 it was lovely, then in OH's mums house till I was 22, then we moved here, you get used to the noises, we live in a horrible council estate with about 8 blocks of 3 three floored flats (each block contains 9 flats) so there is lots of noise, lots of loud music when the weather is nice :( lots of dogs barking!! you get used to ignoring it. And I LOVE ghosts... wish I had one here :( My nanny used to be around my bungalow!! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds hun I lived in a bungalow until I was 20 it was lovely, then in OH's mums house till I was 22, then we moved here, you get used to the noises, we live in a horrible council estate with about 8 blocks of 3 three floored flats (each block contains 9 flats) so there is lots of noise, lots of loud music when the weather is nice :( lots of dogs barking!! you get used to ignoring it. And I LOVE ghosts... wish I had one here :( My nanny used to be around my bungalow!! :D

sooooo noisey at night and i hide under my diuvert even tho its soooo hot lol:haha: what time sur scan at hun


----------



## faerieprozac

half one. its 10 am now! OH is out dropping princess off at grandmas. I'm meant to be tidying cause we're not gonna be here for two nights but i'm all fidgety lol. got some chips in the oven so I can have cheesy chips :D I was up at 6am and couldn't get back to sleep, i'm going to be soooo tired tonight and we're staying with his dad. I'll try and put an update on here if I get chance to, my blackberry doesnt always loads baby and bump depends on how good my connection is.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> half one. its 10 am now! OH is out dropping princess off at grandmas. I'm meant to be tidying cause we're not gonna be here for two nights but i'm all fidgety lol. got some chips in the oven so I can have cheesy chips :D I was up at 6am and couldn't get back to sleep, i'm going to be soooo tired tonight and we're staying with his dad. I'll try and put an update on here if I get chance to, my blackberry doesnt always loads baby and bump depends on how good my connection is.

eeeek c anat wait too here how it went hehe


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Linds :kiss:

Wobble has agreed to change my username for me :happydance: shes off line right now so I guess she will do it when shes next on :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Faerie I cant wait for your update :happydance:

Oh Ladies I am now on FB add me if you like


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Faerie I cant wait for your update :happydance:
> 
> Oh Ladies I am now on FB add me if you like .... Charmaine Staniforth .... my picture is me and Oliver in a bump shot :winkwink:

cant find u hun:(


----------



## faerieprozac

I couldn't find ya either!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

add me:) 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I sent a request to you Linds hon :)

Not sure why you cant find me :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I sent a request to you Linds hon :)
> 
> Not sure why you cant find me :shrug:

gotcha:)


----------



## faerieprozac

:D

Oooo we leave in an hour!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to drink lots now!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> :D
> 
> Oooo we leave in an hour!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to drink lots now!!

lmao if ur anuything like me then good luck i had to do it at my last appointment drank as much as i could and still wanst enough needed to pee so much


----------



## faerieprozac

Well I've spent all morning drinking and holding my pee in cause I forgot I needed a first morning urine sample (whichc is useless as i pee every 2 hours at night lol), so now i've done that i have to reload!! and the bus always makes me feel like i need to pee. Gaaaah. Gonna have another big plate of cheesy chips aswell hehe. Omg I am SO NERVOUS


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - I am cramping more today but its right slap bang in the middle of my uterus and lower down today, just above my public bone. The pinching has stopped near my belly button now but I occasionally feel like a short stabbing pain (I say pain but its not at all painful) from the middle section of my uterus, again just above my public bone. I am very hungry. Boobs don't hurt but only when I touch and only at the sides. I have a sore throat. I think thats all. So not sure what's going on to be honest. But I know these cramps are getting more and more frequent and are a lot lower down.

I have added you to facebook :thumbup:

Faer - Don't be nervous as you have no need. All will be well you will see hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gota pop out soon need to get sumin for dinner tonight and try find a syringe as we gonna try egg white today:happydance: NEVER giving up on somthing thats worth fighting for


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey - Sorry I vanished earlier in fb book a friend popped over with some shopping my computer was upstairs. I don't want you to think I was being rude. I've sent her to get us some panties from Gregs now. :haha:

At one point in fb it did show you as being offline tho but I think you came back and I have by that stage disappeared downstairs. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm looking forwards to my pasty and shes getting me a jam donut too mmmmmmmmmmm

I will see you when you get back...pm me :hugs: on fb x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey - Sorry I vanished earlier in fb book a friend popped over with some shopping my computer was upstairs. I don't want you to think I was being rude. I've sent her to get us some panties from Gregs now. :haha:
> 
> At one point in fb it did show you as being offline tho but I think you came back and I have by that stage disappeared downstairs. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm looking forwards to my pasty and shes getting me a jam donut too mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I will see you when you get back...pm me :hugs: on fb x

some panties from gregs?:rofl: what you been up to over at gregs then mrs lmao


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I read panties too :dohh: do they sell them in greggs now :winkwink:

Linds love the pma did you get what you wanted?

Any news faerie?????

Well I went to fetch Oliver from school was knackered by the time I got there this heat is really making me tired and warm :dohh: So I got a taxi home :) only 1.50 more than bus fares anyway so well worth paying the extra and am now home changed and have my feet up :lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: I read panties too :dohh: do they sell them in greggs now :winkwink:
> 
> Linds love the pma did you get what you wanted?
> 
> Any news faerie?????
> 
> Well I went to fetch Oliver from school was knackered by the time I got there this heat is really making me tired and warm :dohh: So I got a taxi home :) only 1.50 more than bus fares anyway so well worth paying the extra and am now home changed and have my feet up :lol:

yeh hun brought some syringes for the egg white hehe and we had a phone call saying our wshing machine is being deliverd thursday so means as soon as we pay our first payment on that when ever we want to we can order my pram:D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats great news :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my best mate gave birth to a lil boy today at 11.48 weighing 9lb 2oz cohen xzavier:cloud9: cant wait for cuddles in june:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mines this pushchair hon :cloud9: The whole seat comes off and we have the matching car seat which just clips onto the frame....I love Charlies buggy!

https://www.boots.com/en/Britax-B-Smart-3-pushchair-black-thunder_1159908/


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats to your friend hon :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Mines this pushchair hon :cloud9: The whole seat comes off and we have the matching car seat which just clips onto the frame....I love Charlies buggy!
> 
> https://www.boots.com/en/Britax-B-Smart-3-pushchair-black-thunder_1159908/

ive seen that one here too but ben doesnt like it lol cant wait to order mine i am soooooooooooooooo crampy today but no ewcm:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Congrats to your friend hon :happydance:

her second baba first wasnt a very good experiance as she bled heavily but shes over the moon now as she got her water birth shes wanted for ages


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gives me more hope my labour with Charlie can be a good one :) Olivers sadly wasnt great :cry:

I love it...I had several different buggies with Oliver but I love my britax :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Gives me more hope my labour with Charlie can be a good one :) Olivers sadly wasnt great :cry:
> 
> I love it...I had several different buggies with Oliver but I love my britax :)

we have deiceded to go woth teh mroe sturdy turbo 6s pram as ben doesnt think the hauk one is going to e very stable


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ive been asleep for ages and didnt know it sorry

I meant pasties not panties :haha:

Congrats on your friends baby and thats a big one!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god its bloiody hot and i just had to stop myself crying in a shop:( was a newborn baba in a carseat inside a trolly and the mum took it out as was crying and was standing rocking and singing to it and kissing it i almost burst into tears:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop lafies i dd it we had proper sex withougt ben needing his hands for the first time everrrrr!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Hooooooooooooo Good going :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> wohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Hooooooooooooo Good going :hugs:

i sore but proud hehehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am proud of you and I believe in you :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am proud of you and I believe in you :kiss:

:D wat hing eastys on i player while i spaok up the spermys lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Yaaaaaay linds!!! Sooo as you've prob seen on fb baby looks fine my due date is now 21st october!! I'm 3 weeks and 4 days, so 3 days ahead of what midwife said!! We're at OH dads he made chicken korma and I feel it may repeat am lay in bed with a bucket on hand lol. Princess is SOOO happy. I am going to sleep now, we were waiting in hospital for 3 hours. I had a scan twice as first time baby wouldn't get in a decent position so I had to go for a work. And my bladder was too full!! But second scan, nurse still couldn't measure NT so we've not been able to do down syndrome screening test thing or blood test so I've gotta arrange a 15 week quad test with midwife. Stubborn baby just like his daddy. Baby kept trying to grab its tongue and kept jumping. It was magical. Linds I know you're gonna get your turn soon I just know it and it will be worth it hunny. Missy you're on your way!! Today has been wonderful, I've never felt so complete. Goodnight loves x x x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you syring your egg white up?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did you syring your egg white up?

yepopp coverd my eyes so cpuldnt see it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Yaaaaaay linds!!! Sooo as you've prob seen on fb baby looks fine my due date is now 21st october!! I'm 3 weeks and 4 days, so 3 days ahead of what midwife said!! We're at OH dads he made chicken korma and I feel it may repeat am lay in bed with a bucket on hand lol. Princess is SOOO happy. I am going to sleep now, we were waiting in hospital for 3 hours. I had a scan twice as first time baby wouldn't get in a decent position so I had to go for a work. And my bladder was too full!! But second scan, nurse still couldn't measure NT so we've not been able to do down syndrome screening test thing or blood test so I've gotta arrange a 15 week quad test with midwife. Stubborn baby just like his daddy. Baby kept trying to grab its tongue and kept jumping. It was magical. Linds I know you're gonna get your turn soon I just know it and it will be worth it hunny. Missy you're on your way!! Today has been wonderful, I've never felt so complete. Goodnight loves x x x

jem i am soooooo happy for you and ur likkle family sadie looks so happy on ur pic:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - Best way to do it. I bet this is your month hon!!!

Faer - His or her little face is just so perfect! Its wonderful. I nearly cried when I saw that scan. Its one of the best pics Ive ever seen for a scan!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goood morning my beautys:) feeel so proud of myself today hehe had the most amazing dream that i had a baby bump even woke up this morn smiling lol ben has had his say on the pram and we have decided to o for this one as its a better heigh for ben hes a iant compared to me lol
https://www.neckermann.de/Kombi-Kinderwagen "Turbo 4S" Design 2011/013677129_00_000,de_DE,pd.html


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning

how you feeling today? sorry for last night on facebook lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No you were great on facebook lol. You are so funny when your tipsy hehe! I have a left sore boob!!!!! only at the side though


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> No you were great on facebook lol. You are so funny when your tipsy hehe! I have a left sore boob!!!!! only at the side though

:blush: lol i feel on top if thw world today i managed to have PROPER sex no hadn in the way and moving:happydance: now im defo very close to being mummy:cloud9: cant wait till i see the words im pregnant from you hehehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Martyns back from Germany today yaaaay!

Last night was weird. I was woken by what sounded like somebody trying to start an engine, first it sounded like a car engine but then more like a lawn mower but then I wasn't sure as it started to get more frantic. Then I thought it was a weird tropical bird dying in the back garden (which is where our bedroom is) so I went to look out of the window, it was 3.30am. I couldn't see anything, it was pitch black but I could hear this weird sound of something struggling in the bushes and tree. It was getting louder and louder and sounded like a wild boar or a big man, it was getting more and more noisy and scaring the hell out of me! Nobody ever goes round that back as its like a bit of jungle or forrest and there is NO ACCESS and if ever anybody tries to go through it they would be seriously hurt as too many bushes and tress too close together. So I am not sure what the hell it was. I got back in bed and cuddles Pugsley cos he was scared too (my male pug that always comes to bed with us), he is my Martyn substitute when Martyns not here which isn't often. We both managed to get back to sleep eventually cuddling but I felt very shaky and had to keep telling myself to calm down. Woke up at 7.00am though so I am proud that I managed to calm down and sleep but it was NOT NICE! Not sure what it was! Very puzzling


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> No you were great on facebook lol. You are so funny when your tipsy hehe! I have a left sore boob!!!!! only at the side though
> 
> :blush: lol i feel on top if thw world today i managed to have PROPER sex no hadn in the way and moving:happydance: now im defo very close to being mummy:cloud9: cant wait till i see the words im pregnant from you heheheClick to expand...

You mean your hand? I hope so


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Martyns back from Germany today yaaaay!
> 
> Last night was weird. I was woken by what sounded like somebody trying to start an engine, first it sounded like a care engine but then more like a law mower but then I wasn't sure as it started to get more frantic. Then I thought it was a weird tropical bird dying in the back garden (which is where our bedroom is) so I went to look out of the window, it was 3.30am. I couldn't see anything, it was pitch black but I could hear this weird sound of something struggling in the bushes and tree. It was getting louder and louder and sounded like a wild boar or a big man, it was getting more and more noisy and scaring the hell out of me! Nobody ever goes round that back as its like a bit of jungle or forrest and there is NO ACCESS and if ever anybody tries to go through it they would be seriously hurt as too many bushes and tress too close together. So I am not sure what the hell it was. I got back in bed and cuddles Pugsley cos he was scared too (my male pug that always comes to bed with us), he is my Martyn substitute when Martyns not here which isn't often. We both managed to get back to sleep eventually cuddling but I felt very shaky and had to keep telling myself to calm down. Woke up at 7.00am though so I am proud that I managed to calm down and sleep but it was NOT NICE! Not sure what it was! Very puzzling

maybe a fox or soemthing?:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah actually we do get a lot of foxes around here thats why when the pugs go out in the garden I always keep my eye on them incase they get attacked by one. Maybe the fox was attacking a cat or something but I wonder what the engine noise was. Maybe it was a bird then. Maybe the fox was attacking a bird. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I hate animals fighting and hurting each other.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yeah actually we do get a lot of foxes around here thats why when the pugs go out in the garden I always keep my eye on them incase they get attacked by one. Maybe the fox was attacking a cat or something but I wonder what the engine noise was. Maybe it was a bird then. Maybe the fox was attacking a bird. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I hate animals fighting and hurting each other.

maybe was growling or sumin hun when on nown noises do sound worse and scaryer:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm getting better at him being away. I used to hate him having to go on courses and stuff and get really scared on my own but it gets easier and its nicer for him too cos he used to hate going and leaving me in the state I used go get in. I used to cry like a bit baby before he went and on the phone and stuff. I am so much better now. This time around I didn't cry when he went and I don't cry on phone. He comes on msn at night its so nice. I put the dogs on cam and its cheaper than phone calls. I am so proud of myself for getting better about him having to go away with his works


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I'm getting better at him being away. I used to hate him having to go on courses and stuff and get really scared on my own but it gets easier and its nicer for him too cos he used to hate going and leaving me in the state I used go get in. I used to cry like a bit baby before he went and on the phone and stuff. I am so much better now. This time around I didn't cry when he went and I don't cry on phone. He comes on msn at night its so nice. I put the dogs on cam and its cheaper than phone calls. I am so proud of myself for getting better about him having to go away with his works

i will be usisng skyp talk to ben when i go away in june  i find skype is better then msn for talking


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting better at him being away. I used to hate him having to go on courses and stuff and get really scared on my own but it gets easier and its nicer for him too cos he used to hate going and leaving me in the state I used go get in. I used to cry like a bit baby before he went and on the phone and stuff. I am so much better now. This time around I didn't cry when he went and I don't cry on phone. He comes on msn at night its so nice. I put the dogs on cam and its cheaper than phone calls. I am so proud of myself for getting better about him having to go away with his works
> 
> i will be usisng skyp talk to ben when i go away in june i find skype is better then msn for talkingClick to expand...

Oh gosh are you flying alone?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting better at him being away. I used to hate him having to go on courses and stuff and get really scared on my own but it gets easier and its nicer for him too cos he used to hate going and leaving me in the state I used go get in. I used to cry like a bit baby before he went and on the phone and stuff. I am so much better now. This time around I didn't cry when he went and I don't cry on phone. He comes on msn at night its so nice. I put the dogs on cam and its cheaper than phone calls. I am so proud of myself for getting better about him having to go away with his works
> 
> i will be usisng skyp talk to ben when i go away in june i find skype is better then msn for talkingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh are you flying alone?Click to expand...

yeps another mountain i will be climbing and feeling good for im getting brave lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I haven't got to that point yet. You're one brave girl Linds! 

When we went to Alicante we managed to get near the back of the queue (we were in the restaurant lol). Anyway...when we got on everybody had taken up so many seats and we could't find a seat together so I was really upset and nearly crying. The air hostess came up to me cos I was just repeating over and over "Noooo no I have to sit with Martyn, I have to sit with him, no no no, oh god I can't sit with a stranger!" over and over I was repeating it and getting more and more worked up and nearly crying. Then she came over and saw how worked up I was so she asked a couple and they were so sweet, the lady said of course we can move and she sat on the aisle seat and her husband sat on the one opposite so they were still kinda together but apart iykwim and me and Martyn were able to sit together. This woman ended up chatting to me during the flight and telling me how her husband (sat opposite but together lol) used to be terrified of flying and he got a job in avionics (not sure how thats spelt) in insurance and it taught him that its the safest way to travel etc etc. She was a lovely lovely lady and the whole trip started with lovely people like her all the way through until we got back to UK. I swear that god must have been looking over us on our trip because EVERYBODY was really lovely with us and I kept saying to Martyn, why are people being so nice with us!!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I haven't got to that point yet. You're one brave girl Linds!
> 
> When we went to Alicante we managed to get near the back of the queue (we were in the restaurant lol). Anyway...when we got on everybody had taken up so many seats and we could't find a seat together so I was really upset and nearly crying. The air hostess came up to me cos I was just repeating over and over "Noooo no I have to sit with Martyn, I have to sit with him, no no no, oh god I can't sit with a stranger!" over and over I was repeating it and getting more and more worked up and nearly crying. Then she came over and saw how worked up I was so she asked a couple and they were so sweet, the lady said of course we can move and she sat on the aisle seat and her husband sat on the one opposite so they were still kinda together but apart iykwim and me and Martyn were able to sit together. This woman ended up chatting to me during the flight and telling me how her husband (sat opposite but together lol) used to be terrified of flying and he got a job in avionics (not sure how thats spelt) in insurance and it taught him that its the safest way to travel etc etc. She was a lovely lovely lady and the whole trip started with lovely people like her all the way through until we got back to UK. I swear that god must have been looking over us on our trip because EVERYBODY was really lovely with us and I kept saying to Martyn, why are people being so nice with us!!! lol

lol well my mum bless her has paid for speedy boarding for me meeaning i will have a choice of seats and bens gonna tell them at the desk to keep an eye on me as i have a fear of take off i suppose lol i gonna take my book and engrosse myself in it for the flight hopefully


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I actually concentrated on a Hello magazine on flight back and of course I hadn't touched a drop of alcohol and that was hard


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oohh i feel sick wine wasnt a good idea last night lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh no. Did you get your brekkie? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohh no. Did you get your brekkie? x

yeh i had scrambled egg muffins:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you use the extra yolks you had? :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did you use the extra yolks you had? :rofl:

lmao no he threw them away last night i think:haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Linds thats great news about dtd :winkwink: I knew you could overcome it :kiss:

Missymoo sounds like a nasty dream :hugs: glad martins home :) I hate David going away with work and Oliver hates it even more :( he has a work away thing mid June so not looking forward to it because not only will Oliver get upset (he :cry: so much!) I will have a 4-6wk old baby too :wacko:

Faerie I saw your scan pics on fb....amazing :cloud9:....am sticking with Team :blue: do you intend to find out?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies im reallly badly cramping in my right ovary jsut had a bath got out and have very slipper cm like i get around ov:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fxed it is OV would be great timing :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fxed it is OV would be great timing :winkwink:

it really hurts ive never feltit before and if i have has never felt as strong its like a pulsating cramp low down on my right hand side:shrug: have back ache too but thats on the opposit side:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh ansd now tons and tons of ewcm:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Come on mrs eggies get eggcited for Linds:dance::headspin::yipee::juggle::fool::wohoo:

Madly - It wasn't a dream, it happened for real last night :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooooo crampy:nope:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dohh: sorry Missymoo I must have mis-read...damn baby brain :haha:

:happydance: for ewcm Linds!


----------



## feelinhopeful

Hi everyone, Im new here so Im not sure whats going on but it looks like fun and would like to get in on the action lol. Im currently ttc, its been 3 months now after coming of bc which I was on for 8 years. Today is 4dpo and the wait is agonising isnt it ladies
xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning my beautiful ladies:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Feelinghopeful - Hi there my lovely and welcome. Yes agonising and horrible wait is the 2ww. We have all been there and I am there now after Donor Egg ICSI. I hope so speak more to you so keep on the posts flooding :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Lovely Linds :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning Lovely Linds :kiss:

i had morning:sex: hehe


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What as well as last night!!! No that's just damn right greedy! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What as well as last night!!! No that's just damn right greedy! :rofl:

lol nope last night was un sucsefful thanks to my sore hip deciding to cramp up:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh well you did it this morning. They say morning :spermy: are the healthiest :haha:

How is your hip now hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh well you did it this morning. They say morning :spermy: are the healthiest :haha:
> 
> How is your hip now hon?

very sore it locked up when i was in the bath had to get ben to help me out like an old lady:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I know lol I feel awful in this heat like I did yesterday too ...awful!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah I know lol I feel awful in this heat like I did yesterday too ...awful!

this isnt hot for ben:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok lol i am ordering my pram in like a weeks gtime hehe but my quetion is to you ladies what do u like more the big wheels or small wheels and can the brown and turqoisey colour be unisex do u think
 



Attached Files:







102_422476.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









pram1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## faerieprozac

hello ladies im home!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I like both the prams but more so the one on the right Linds :thumbup:

Welcome home Faer :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i slepty like a baba last night was soooo tired:sleep: i reallly wish i had been temping as i dunno if i have or havent ovd yet lol alough i have the symptoms of it, the post ov moods as ben calls them, constipation when ive been able to go for past 4 days with no problem, ive dried up my boobs are killing me and my shoulder is hurting again:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning x Happy Easter

Sounds painful Linds. You need to get some ice pack on it or something x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: morning x Happy Easter
> 
> Sounds painful Linds. You need to get some ice pack on it or something x

im used to it hin i get it evcery cycle when i ov and when af is due so must be hormonal:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

edited


----------



## CJSG1977

I thought I'd update on the reading I had from Psychic Star. She says that May means something in regards to my fertility treatment and that July is also significant. She feels a baby girl, but also sees me pregnant at christmas. She thinks maybe due date would be 2012, but I shouldnt be surprised if I am pregnant this year.

She is so lovely! Its a pleasure having a reading from her.

x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CJSG1977 said:


> I thought I'd update on the reading I had from Psychic Star. She says that May means something in regards to my fertility treatment and that July is also significant. She feels a baby girl, but also sees me pregnant at christmas. She thinks maybe due date would be 2012, but I shouldnt be surprised if I am pregnant this year.
> 
> She is so lovely! Its a pleasure having a reading from her.
> 
> x

star has been wrong for me so many times as has gail and all the others i wouldnt take it to heart hun incase


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goign for this pram lol and ordering it as soonas so cant change ma mind:haha: gonna order it when i get back ffrom language course and the fs on the 2nd:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey ladies, I caved and just ordered a reading from Gail. After a lot of back and forth, trying to decide.. OH told me to give it a try, I think his curiosity got the best of him :haha: Considering it's Thursday here and tomorrow is a holiday, as well as Monday, I'm assuming my reading won't be in until Wednesday or so of next week :dohh: Here's where I have to learn to be patient..... patience and TTC, yeh right!!!!
:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have seriously sore boobys today they feel like buring/ throbbing not sure if thats good or not lol got mean sumin hormonal surly:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do you think its because you have ovd? Mine used to go sore after ov and lots of other ladies report this too


----------



## faerieprozac

Mine used to go tingly at ov, then throb between ov and af hitting.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Faer you made me a very happy lady tonight without even knowing it. !! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goood morning ladies i am one very proud lady 5 times in1 week:happydance::haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Are you doing it tomorrow night now or tonight again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Are you doing it tomorrow night now or tonight again?

my poor hip and lady garden cant hack tonight so will be tomoz now lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ok lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> ok lol

toook ur advise yesterday tho and tried to stay still and didnt hurt as much:D


----------



## faerieprozac

Morninnng. Linds that's awesome. We have dtd only once since conception night lol poor OH. Missy how did I help I'm intrigued! I've had a very restless night, foxes fighting outside woke me up at 1.30, couldn't sleep, threw up, couldn't sleep, threw up some more, had sore tummy think it was stretching pains, was asleep by 5 I think but I have a really busy day at work and could have done with a bit more, we have wrestlers from TNA meeting fans, signing things etc, don't feel up to it and big muscley sweaty men aren't my type lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Anyone heard anything off madly???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Anyone heard anything off madly???

not the past few days noppe :shrug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Wonder if charlie is trying to make an appearance!! Ommmg my head hurts


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Wonder if charlie is trying to make an appearance!! Ommmg my head hurts

you take it as easy as you can at work today mrs:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Not a chance of an easy day lol, saturday half term wrestlers boiling area manager coming in so everyone will be on edge. Hopefully I'll just be put on till and won't feel too sick, till work goes quicker. Just looking forward to knowing I have 4 days off next week and that the weekend after I'm going back to Dudley. Toy shop work iin half term and summer is evil, cause everyone comes in wearing shorts buying bubbles and paddling pools and says you're missing lovely weather out there. Makes us very angry ladies lol how are you today??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Not a chance of an easy day lol, saturday half term wrestlers boiling area manager coming in so everyone will be on edge. Hopefully I'll just be put on till and won't feel too sick, till work goes quicker. Just looking forward to knowing I have 4 days off next week and that the weekend after I'm going back to Dudley. Toy shop work iin half term and summer is evil, cause everyone comes in wearing shorts buying bubbles and paddling pools and says you're missing lovely weather out there. Makes us very angry ladies lol how are you today??

lol i remember that from working in elc:haha: wanted to kill them im good gota go into town in a min need new trainers and gota get shopping fro the weekend as nothings open tomoz or monday:dohh: its really cloudy here today but ben says its gonna get to 28 today:shrug: so just coverd myself in suncreame :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Yeh its meant to lovely today here hope its lovely tomorrow on my day off, not fancying easter eggs though :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> ok lol
> 
> toook ur advise yesterday tho and tried to stay still and didnt hurt as much:DClick to expand...

Great stuff! I am so happy that you are proud of yourself cos you should be you have helped me so much over the last few days. I cannot ever thank you enought. You have been here for me and so supportive. :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Morninnng. Linds that's awesome. We have dtd only once since conception night lol poor OH. Missy how did I help I'm intrigued! I've had a very restless night, foxes fighting outside woke me up at 1.30, couldn't sleep, threw up, couldn't sleep, threw up some more, had sore tummy think it was stretching pains, was asleep by 5 I think but I have a really busy day at work and could have done with a bit more, we have wrestlers from TNA meeting fans, signing things etc, don't feel up to it and big muscley sweaty men aren't my type lol

Hi Faer, :haha: poor Ben!!

I am gonna be the same. We are not allowed to :sex: until I know what my results are but I have done other things for his pleasure :blush: :haha:

Well you helped me because I have certain symptoms such as wind :blush:, heartburn (which is kinda new and only started yesterday), constipation (which I have had for 5 days now) and just mild cramping on and off with the odd twinge, pinching, pulling feeling, my boobs are heavy but only ache at the sides, nothing painful. I don't feel sick or nauseous though so I started to worry and I checked back to when you first got your symptoms. You got your bfp 10th Feb on the posts and had the cramping etc. Then it took over 2 weeks from your missed AF to get MS and you reported getting this at 3am on 25th Feb. You woke up with waves of it claiming it was horrible but exciting :haha:. So that made me relax because I still have another 4 days until I test so I guess I wouldn't even feel MS yet! :shrug: So that made me in such a good mood all evening. Ask Lindsey!!! :rofl: We were chatting on Facebook for ages and I was telling her all the things that she did back then too in Feb on the posts. But ty for making my night! :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Ahhh lol. Yeah I was soooo excited about feeling sick... Omg its so horrible though!! But I know it'll be worth it. My boobs didn't start to really hurt until a few weeks on I think aswell. The heartburn is horrible, its worse than being sick imo and I know its only gonna get worse as pumpkin gets bigger!! I didn't start to believe I was properly pregnant until MS kicked in though and I was still convinced it was all in my head until I saw pumpkin on a screen in front of me trying to grab its own tongue and the sonographer pointed out its beating heart. Ladies I just KNOW you'll both get it this year and the waiting and heartache will have made it so special for you both. And I know its gonna happen cause I've just got a great feeling about it, and you're good people so why shouldn't it happen!!! This is really hard to type on my phone lol you both deserve this so much though xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot oout therre


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel like af is on the way im really crampy not good crampys


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Linds. Yes its so hot lol!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not impressed jsut spent the last 3 hours tryna do meself a sig and now the sizes are totaly wrong so have to start again:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It looks ok to me hun :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies

Well I have been MIA for a few days :dohh:

basically on Thursday aft whilst doing the school run I thought my waters had gone :wacko: a pop followed by a gush and my knickers, pants and pad were soaking wet through. I collect Oliver and speedily got a taxi home after calling DH out of work and heading for the hospital all bags in car it seemed after an examination although the monitor showed I was having irregular tightenings it wasnt my waters that had gone but a huge amount of watery discharge....I was a little puzzled cause honestly there was lots of it :dohh: I wasnt dilated so was sent home to sit it out and basically have been sitting it out ever since :( The contractions/pains have been coming about every 3-4hrs but are not regular :dohh: So well its the waiting game right now...I was really down after coming home from the hospital on Thursday eve although prior to that I didnt have the `wanting it to be all over` feeling at all....I cried buckets yesterday and afterwards felt so much better. I gues what my MW said was right and that my emotions are changing again in prep for my body to deal with labour....so well no news right now but once I do I will let you know...I might not get chance to update fb but remember I have my journal and it will be updated by my bump bud so please click on link in siggy cause if I go MIA again for a few days am hoping its cause Charlie decided to arrive :rofl:

Hope you are all having a fab weekend....the weather is glorious here :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Madly sounds like you had a false alarm but I bet you are happy that things have started to move along even though it must be frustrating as it seems to be at a rather casual pace eh! Maybe Charlie is so laid back and this is why your labour seems to be so laid back! I will be checking your journal don't you worry as I think Charlie is around the corner! :haha:  Weather is lovely here too. It was 33 degrees yester day in Maidstone, Kent! Love to you and your family and if I don't speak to you until after Charlie is born I wish you a safe and happy labour and I know you will be smiling when you see your perfet baby Charlie in your arms. You and David and Oliver will all be made up and a perfect happy completed family :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im being a brave girl bens in bed and for first time im up on my own:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lol awww bless you. I am the same; I hate staying up if Martyns in bed. Why are you staying up though hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lol awww bless you. I am the same; I hate staying up if Martyns in bed. Why are you staying up though hon?

watching kick ass on tv but not so brave now as he just made me turn the hall light off meaning its gonna be v dark when i walk t bed as no light in the bedroom neither:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww you'll be fine hon lol. There is nothing there to hurt you. You are a tough Lil Cookie you are!

I prayed for you earlier. I know that sounds really crazy but I prayed that you would be pregnant in the next few weeks.:blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww you'll be fine hon lol. There is nothing there to hurt you. You are a tough Lil Cookie you are!
> 
> I prayed for you earlier. I know that sounds really crazy but I prayed that you would be pregnant in the next few weeks.:blush:

awwww thank you hun:hugs: sorry my internet died last night stupid thing wouldnt work for me


----------



## faerieprozac

Happy easter <3 this time next year we will ALL have a cute baby on easter morning to fuss xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Happy easter <3 this time next year we will ALL have a cute baby on easter morning to fuss xx

hope so hun happy easter to u ben and sadie too ohh and pumpkin:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Happy Easter ladies and all your families :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Happy Easter ladies and all your families :hugs:

and to you too hun:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh my goodness ladies sorry for the tmi but i am DRENCHED in ewcm lituraly drenched my undies are soaked and im cramping up big style:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy Easter Ladies :kiss:

Missymoo your post was so lovely :hugs: I`m feeling generally ok trying to switch off from SS cause I have so many right now and its driving me doolally my goal is Friday I think my boy will arrive right on time :winkwink: I am rooting for you and martin big time...when Charlie arrives I will be making space this side :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Madly got cramping slightly again today. I worry when I don't get and then I worry when I do. Can't win!:shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs:

It one of them things hon.....either way it gets you so confuddled :dohh: I have been doing the same thing with these contractions :wacko: driving myself mental with the is it/isnt it

Praying its all good for you hon :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant wait to see piccys of charlie and missys bfp the same day:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmm do you think he will come on Wednesday hon :shrug: for some bizare reason I got tomorrow into my head but only because Oliver was born on his EDD which was a Friday too like Charlie ( I know how odd :dohh: ) and slow labour started on the Monday with him when I was 39+3wks so if labour started tomorrow he could well be born anytime this coming week :dohh: maybe I`m been optimistic either way I do believe Charlie arrivals and MissyMoos :bfp: will be around the same time if not together :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> mmmmmmmmm do you think he will come on Wednesday hon :shrug: for some bizare reason I got tomorrow into my head but only because Oliver was born on his EDD which was a Friday too like Charlie ( I know how odd :dohh: ) and slow labour started on the Monday with him when I was 39+3wks so if labour started tomorrow he could well be born anytime this coming week :dohh: maybe I`m been optimistic either way I do believe Charlie arrivals and MissyMoos :bfp: will be around the same time if not together :winkwink:

i dont think he will be far off at all and im gonna say weds:haha::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

If your not right you do know I will come and get you :rofl:.....just kidding I hope your right David doesnt want Charlie to be born on Friday the day of the Royal Wedding :dohh: I mean what am I suppose to do if he decides to arrive then....close my legs :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> If your not right you do know I will come and get you :rofl:.....just kidding I hope your right David doesnt want Charlie to be born on Friday the day of the Royal Wedding :dohh: I mean what am I suppose to do if he decides to arrive then....close my legs :haha:

lmao i was right about my best mate that her bubba will arrive a week late and he did:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hope he arrives on Thursday because thats when I will know the results of my test and then you can watch the Royal wedding with him in your arms on Friday :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have mixed feelings about whether it has worked or not. Some days I feel very positive and think, yes I just feel pregnant and I know it's worked and feel so confident I could use HPT but then I chicken out and don't. Other days I feel so much doubt and start to feel really negative thinking it's not worked at all and I am only fooling myself and start to accept that we must try again in July and even have got to the point where I am working out our finances again and even getting psycologically prepared for the fact.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have mixed feelings about whether it has worked or not. Some days I feel very positive and think, yes I just feel pregnant and I know it's worked and feel so confident I could use HPT but then I chicken out and don't. Other days I feel so much doubt and start to feel really negative thinking it's not worked at all and I am only fooling myself and start to accept that we must try again in July and even have got to the point where I am working out our finances again and even getting psycologically prepared for the fact.

hun that is how EVERYwoman ttc feels when they have a good chance:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooooh and pam when u do get that bfp i will be making u a new siggy:D:thumbup::hugs::kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off out to the mother in laws taking lappy with me tho lol cant join in convos with them so ben said i can take you guys with me:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Are you there yet? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Are you there yet? :hugs:

yeps just had some cake and a drink now chilling until we do dinner:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Do they speak English? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Do they speak English? lol

ben does and his sister knows sum but shes not here so just me ben his mum and spikey lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Spikey? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Spikey? lol

lol yeh bens mums doggy


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww bless lol. What breed is he? Are you all gonna have a sunday roast etc etc? Or do they not do that in Germany lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awwww bless lol. What breed is he? Are you all gonna have a sunday roast etc etc? Or do they not do that in Germany lol

he a golden retreiver and a lil wimp lol lol yeh we having roast pork they dont normaly do it but doing it for me:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww they sounds really nice. Martyns playing cricket today so its just me and the pugs. I'm having lasagne for my Easter Dinner today! :haha:

Just been watching Super Nanny USA. I love her techniques.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww they sounds really nice. Martyns playing cricket today so its just me and the pugs. I'm having lasagne for my Easter Dinner today! :haha:
> 
> Just been watching Super Nanny USA. I love her techniques.

some of them kids u just wanna slap dontcha lol im soooo hot laying on the balcony but thinnk may hae to go in can feel my head heating up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god i am sooo crampy just said to ben think af will be here ina week or so his reply was"or its the other cramps impantation feels exactly the same as af":haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yeah they are little S......ts the kids on that. They are like devil kids haha.

Awww bless ben for knowing it could be ovulation and saying it. I hate laying in the sun cos I hate gettng hot and sweaty lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just had a hot chocolate and 3 digestives. Watching You've got Talent USA now. Then gonna have a shower and have my lasagne. I'm quite happy on my own cos I'm used to it now :rofl:. But I don't feel alone with the doggies. They are such lovely company and always loving and cuddly. I had mild cramps this morning that cleared up after a few hours and now I keep getting random twinges on the left and the right and around the middle. I keep needing to wee continuously.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yeah they are little S......ts the kids on that. They are like devil kids haha.
> 
> Awww bless ben for knowing it could be ovulation and saying it. I hate laying in the sun cos I hate gettng hot and sweaty lol

hes on about implantation cramps lol but we dont even know if ive ovd yet. i normaly do but this is bliss got my lappy my moby the dog and the deckchair:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just had a hot chocolate and 3 digestives. Watching You've got Talent USA now. Then gonna have a shower and have my lasagne. I'm quite happy on my own cos I'm used to it now :rofl:. But I don't feel alone with the doggies. They are such lovely company and always loving and cuddly. I had mild cramps this morning that cleared up after a few hours and now I keep getting random twinges on the left and the right and around the middle. I keep needing to wee continuously.

hehehe im soooooooo exited hurry up and test!:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> yeah they are little S......ts the kids on that. They are like devil kids haha.
> 
> Awww bless ben for knowing it could be ovulation and saying it. I hate laying in the sun cos I hate gettng hot and sweaty lol
> 
> hes on about implantation cramps lol but we dont even know if ive ovd yet. i normaly do but this is bliss got my lappy my moby the dog and the deckchair:cloud9:Click to expand...

Agrrrrrrrrr sorry I did mean implantation. My brains going sorry :dohh:

Aww we like the simple things in life don't we! :rofl:

Wouldn't it be the best thing ever if they are implantation and just a few days after I test we both end up ......UP THE DUFF!! We would literally be days difference so could be bump buddles! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I keep looking at that picture of my womb and trying to imagine the imbies growing in there. Its sooooo weird lol. It just looks really dark and gloomy in my womb. lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I keep looking at that picture of my womb and trying to imagine the imbies growing in there. Its sooooo weird lol. It just looks really dark and gloomy in my womb. lol

lol dark but warm and safe and a home for 8/9 mths!:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> yeah they are little S......ts the kids on that. They are like devil kids haha.
> 
> Awww bless ben for knowing it could be ovulation and saying it. I hate laying in the sun cos I hate gettng hot and sweaty lol
> 
> hes on about implantation cramps lol but we dont even know if ive ovd yet. i normaly do but this is bliss got my lappy my moby the dog and the deckchair:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Agrrrrrrrrr sorry I did mean implantation. My brains going sorry :dohh:
> 
> Aww we like the simple things in life don't we! :rofl:
> 
> Wouldn't it be the best thing ever if they are implantation and just a few days after I test we both end up ......UP THE DUFF!! We would literally be days difference so could be bump buddles! :hugs:Click to expand...

lol im not soo sure ive even ovd yet but we shall see lol been getting bad cramps since last week and my cm has gone from ewcm to creamy:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thats usually a sure sign that you have ovd. I used to get that :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thats usually a sure sign that you have ovd. I used to get that :thumbup:

i thoiught it was ewcm but had a play about and wasnt majorly stretchy and looked creamy and felt like lotion lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yep mine used to go like that after ov so it sure sounds like you have definately oved and with all that :sex: you both been having you are sure to have caught eggy or eggy's and will be fertilizing about now and making their way down your fallopian tubes and nestling and getting ready to implant into your womb!!! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yep mine used to go like that after ov so it sure sounds like you have definately oved and with all that :sex: you both been having you are sure to have caught eggy or eggy's and will be fertilizing about now and making their way down your fallopian tubes and nestling and getting ready to implant into your womb!!! x

oohh i hope ur right hun but could aslo just be cycsts playing up:(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

pma Linds!!!! Remember Faer got pregnant even though she had an appointment for the (was it fibroids or polyps) to be removed and she still worried all the time that the beanie wouldn't implant, but look at her now!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> pma Linds!!!! Remember Faer got pregnant even though she had an appointment for the (was it fibroids or polyps) to be removed and she still worried all the time that the beanie wouldn't implant, but look at her now!!!!

im backa t the fs on the 2nd will find out then whats going on i guess lol just hope shes gentle with the scanner


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well what I did to make me relax when I had to have the transfer and lay there whilst they pushed the cathetar up my cervix was just flop. I know that sounds crazy but it was so scary and I was terrified so I made my body go all floppy and concentrated on just totally relaxing all my pelvic muscles, including vaginal muscles etc. Just like you are a rag doll. It really works hon! You can practice it now if you like. Start from the top of your body if it helps and relax every muscles gradually working down until you get to your legs, thighs, calms, bum etc etc.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well what I did to make me relax when I had to have the transfer and lay there whilst they pushed the cathetar up my cervix was just flop. I know that sounds crazy but it was so scary and I was terrified so I made my body go all floppy and concentrated on just totally relaxing all my pelvic muscles, including vaginal muscles etc. Just like you are a rag doll. It really works hon! You can practice it now if you like. Start from the top of your body if it helps and relax every muscles gradually working down until you get to your legs, thighs, calms, bum etc etc.

ive never been able to do that lol have tried but just cant as i know whats coming:shrug: i think i has suncream in my eye my eye is mega stingin


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Go and wash it out hon quickly!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Go and wash it out hon quickly!!

its all gone and we home now stiffed like a turkey lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome home :hugs: hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Welcome home :hugs: hehe

thankys feel stuffed big time dunno why didnt eat that much gonna have some wine in a min and get back to the baby makin biz:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think you've already scored a hole in one but you go girl gooooo! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no im not we both too tired for it tonight and bens rubbed his knee red rore on the matress this week:blush: so going at it in the morn again


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok. I have baaad wind


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok. I have baaad wind

:haha: stinky!:kiss::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I have baaad wind
> 
> :haha: stinky!:kiss::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

im messin with ya hun test in ur own time:hugs: im off to bed i am fooked been a long day woke up at 6 this morn:shrug: lol night night ladies love ya all xxx
:kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all?:hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning hun! I'm great... OH and I dtd last night, twice!!! And it didnt hurt!! Last time we did it it hurt, but I think that was cause I had thrush and didnt know. Woke up in a great mood, almost glowing and OH was very very cheerful this morning, think we both needed it. 

Also decided I'm taking princess to my mums on the weekend, so OH can have a break and me and princess can have some bonding time... and then i'm back the weekend after, so i get to the see my family two weekends in a row, Havent done that for four years!! 

However... it's bank holiday monday, I am doing 6 hours at work... :( GAHAGAHGAH!!

How are you today beautiful?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Morning hun! I'm great... OH and I dtd last night, twice!!! And it didnt hurt!! Last time we did it it hurt, but I think that was cause I had thrush and didnt know. Woke up in a great mood, almost glowing and OH was very very cheerful this morning, think we both needed it.
> 
> Also decided I'm taking princess to my mums on the weekend, so OH can have a break and me and princess can have some bonding time... and then i'm back the weekend after, so i get to the see my family two weekends in a row, Havent done that for four years!!
> 
> However... it's bank holiday monday, I am doing 6 hours at work... :( GAHAGAHGAH!!
> 
> How are you today beautiful?

im ok hun gonna dtd ourself soon lol but gota wait for ben to sort out his yuckyknee lol i hated working bank holidays:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning beautifuls. No :sex: for us but hey lifes still sweet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my boobys are kkillling me:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my belly hurts but no ov hurt just odd crampy feeling in the middle:shrug: i wish i knew if i had ovd or not my boobs are odd today too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies not feeling too well today got sore belly and just want to mong on the sofa:nope: missy only 1 day left:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

:wohoo: missymoo only one day left :winkwink:

Linds hon :hugs: I feel crap today as well so we can be crap together :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> :wohoo: missymoo only one day left :winkwink:
> 
> Linds hon :hugs: I feel crap today as well so we can be crap together :kiss:

at least you have a reason lol im nto gonna ask if any movement in his royal higness lol xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel crap too. I have yet even more cold sores come up. I have one on my top lip that came up yesterday morning and now I have woken up to 4 on my bottom lip. I look like crap and feel like crap:nope::nope: why am I getting cold sores. I only ever get these when I am run down or something.

I get my Betas done tomorrow at 2pm but I won't know the results until the following day, thursday x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just been talking to my daughter Claire about her pregnancy and she told me that hpt's never worked with her!!!! I never knew this. Funny how things come out and you didn't even know. But she tested several times when she was 4 or 5 weeks pregnant and then they sent her to hospital as she was getting cramps and suspected an eptopic. She told me they suspected an eptopic but never told me the exact circumstances. They then did her betas and they said she was pregnant but she had tested lots of times on HPTs and they always said negative.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Come to think of it I never did a hpt with Emma or Claire. I have never seen a positive hpt even when I was pregnant with twins. So I don't actually know if it would show up with me either. The way I found out was I went to the doctors and he just knew after doing an internal. I don't ever remember doing urine tests back then except for when I was like 6 months gone or so. I remember them telling me I was pregnant with twins on my very first scan at 12 weeks but never did once see a positive HPT. Never have. But want to now. Want to now, but maybe I will be like Claire and never see it go positive. Is this normal?

But then again I'm too scared to test. Maybe this is my body telling me not to as it doesn't want to mess with my head as maybe I am like Claire and nothing will show up and then when I get my betas done I will be pregnant.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Just been talking to my daughter Claire about her pregnancy and she told me that hpt's never worked with her!!!! I never knew this. Funny how things come out and you didn't even know. But she tested several times when she was 4 or 5 weeks pregnant and then they sent her to hospital as she was getting cramps and suspected an eptopic. She told me they suspected an eptopic but never told me the exact circumstances. They then did her betas and they said she was pregnant but she had tested lots of times on HPTs and they always said negative.

one of my friends was like that she never found out she was preg until 5 mths gone lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Missymoo you know my issue with been something like 3wks late for AF before I got a legible :bfp: before that I was in limboland no clear :bfp: and no AF it was the same with Oliver as it was with Charlie :wacko: infact now come to think of it with my :angel: in July it was the most clear :bfp: I got and that was two days before AF was due now I realise another sign it wasnt meant to be :sad1:

Linds no no sign of Charlie....I have lots of signs labour is around the corner but am sick of SS its driving me up the wall so because DH is working and Oliver is at school today and then MILs for tea until DH picks him up after work I am going to be really grumpy all on my own at home because then I cant piss anyone off with my bad mood :lol:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Was it only when you had your Betas done that you knew then?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going for a lay down feel urgh


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No the Dr wouldnt do them (because its costly!) because my lab urine pregnancy test was negative :dohh: I knew I was pregnant deep down I just knew plus no AF :lol: When my 2nd lab test came back negative but my hpt were faint :bfp: although then was wondering if they were evapes I put my foot down and the Dr agreed one more test the following week then bloods :thumbup: I refused to wait all weekend so gave the clearblue digi another whirl :rofl: sure enough `pregnant` flashed up bizare how it seems to take my body like 3wks for hcg to be high enough for hpt to work and even then the lab test the week after was still negative :loopy: I guess this has something to do with the two weeks difference in my lmp edd and my scan edd :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have a lovely nap linds hon :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> No the Dr wouldnt do them (because its costly!) because my lab urine pregnancy test was negative :dohh: I knew I was pregnant deep down I just knew plus no AF :lol: When my 2nd lab test came back negative but my hpt were faint :bfp: although then was wondering if they were evapes I put my foot down and the Dr agreed one more test the following week then bloods :thumbup: I refused to wait all weekend so gave the clearblue digi another whirl :rofl: sure enough `pregnant` flashed up bizare how it seems to take my body like 3wks for hcg to be high enough for hpt to work and even then the lab test the week after was still negative :loopy: I guess this has something to do with the two weeks difference in my lmp edd and my scan edd :shrug:

So you never got betas done????:dohh: Silly doctor eh! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly - Did you get cold sores or anything like I have got? And did your cramps die down after the missed AF? Mine seem to come and go. Did you have any other symptoms. I don't feel tired or sick. My boobs have only just started to ache and feel tender. I keep wanting to wee, I have constipation for a few days then diahrea. Thats all I have so far :shrug: oh and sometimes heartburn. Shouldnt I be tired or something and sick?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry Linds your feeling Blah. Hope I speak to you later hon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No no betas hon my Dr told me the test is expensive and they dont do willy nilly...not sure what circumstances they would do them in then :dohh:

I had cramps on and off all 1st tri hon and kept thinking af was going to come although deep down I felt that my pregnancy would be successful after our m/c :thumbup: I had serious boob ache which was new for me because I only ever get boob ache after af lands and not whilst waiting for her and I also had a mega clearout but this was the same with Oliver too :dohh: with both Oliver and Charlie I had clearout overload just as/after I got my :bfp: and before labour with Oliver I am currently suffering the same with Charlie so I know labour isnt far away :lol: other than that nasty awful heartburn from mid 2ww which I never ever suffer from as a rule but its been present all this pregnancy making me :sick: at points :dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly - Did you get cold sores or anything like I have got? And did your cramps die down after the missed AF? Mine seem to come and go. Did you have any other symptoms. I don't feel tired or sick. My boobs have only just started to ache and feel tender. I keep wanting to wee, I have constipation for a few days then diahrea. Thats all I have so far :shrug: oh and sometimes heartburn. Shouldnt I be tired or something and sick?

Missy I never had betas done either, took my two tests in and the doc said "oh yes definetly positive" and that was that... i presumed i would have had them done and was frustrated that they didnt lol

I still get the odd af cramp now! And I get days of not being able to go and then diahrea... Your symptoms are sounding great.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Madly - Did you get cold sores or anything like I have got? And did your cramps die down after the missed AF? Mine seem to come and go. Did you have any other symptoms. I don't feel tired or sick. My boobs have only just started to ache and feel tender. I keep wanting to wee, I have constipation for a few days then diahrea. Thats all I have so far :shrug: oh and sometimes heartburn. Shouldnt I be tired or something and sick?
> 
> Missy I never had betas done either, took my two tests in and the doc said "oh yes definetly positive" and that was that... i presumed i would have had them done and was frustrated that they didnt lol
> 
> I still get the odd af cramp now! And I get days of not being able to go and then diahrea... Your symptoms are sounding great.Click to expand...

I want to feel sick and tired but I dont so its worrying me that its not even worked


----------



## faerieprozac

Remember my sickness didnt start till 6 weeks-ish!! But it did make me worry that i wasnt feeling sick or anything. And some people dont get any sickness! Lucky sods lol. 

I have good thoughts about thsi missy and i'm sending good vibes your way!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hi:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi Lindssss


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Hi Lindssss

hey hun u ok?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks faer I am soaking up your good vibes here !!! :hugs:

:hi: Linds feeling better?


----------



## faerieprozac

I had a miserable morning, we were meant to take princess swimming but figures the weathers rubbish so we cant... it wouldnt be a problem if i drove, but we walk to the swimming baths and we'd all end up poorly walking back with wet hair it's so cold today, so i was mad, then OH's mum phoned cause she needs help, so I was mad that he had to go and help her on my day off. lol. But i'm okay now. when he gets home we're going to play monopoly and watch a film. 

Feeling sickly today but have not been sick yet... Hoping it stops soon. How're you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thanks faer I am soaking up your good vibes here !!! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Linds feeling better?

no wanna go back to bed lol my belly hurts:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I had a miserable morning, we were meant to take princess swimming but figures the weathers rubbish so we cant... it wouldnt be a problem if i drove, but we walk to the swimming baths and we'd all end up poorly walking back with wet hair it's so cold today, so i was mad, then OH's mum phoned cause she needs help, so I was mad that he had to go and help her on my day off. lol. But i'm okay now. when he gets home we're going to play monopoly and watch a film.
> 
> Feeling sickly today but have not been sick yet... Hoping it stops soon. How're you?

*blows over the sun to faeir:flower:*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my tummy is soo sore and i dunno what it is doesn feel like af or ov but its on that side where i get ov crramps:shrug: why oh why did i not temp this cycle


----------



## faerieprozac

Maybe you and missy are both gonna get bfps this cycle, charlie is gonna be born aswell, its a good month lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Maybe you and missy are both gonna get bfps this cycle, charlie is gonna be born aswell, its a good month lol

missy will and charlie will be born but i doubt i will:haha: my cycles aint that lucky


----------



## faerieprozac

You never know hunnny!!!!! 

I still think all that was needed was you and ben getting your own place!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> You never know hunnny!!!!!
> 
> I still think all that was needed was you and ben getting your own place!!

would be bad timing if i did lol got 6 mths worth of 6.30 starts from monday:dohh:


----------



## faerieprozac

Lol... but it's sods law isnt it!! Things happen when you least expect/least need it!! Like me falling pregnant a month before an operation and being convinced I wouldnt get pregnant until after the operation!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Lol... but it's sods law isnt it!! Things happen when you least expect/least need it!! Like me falling pregnant a month before an operation and being convinced I wouldnt get pregnant until after the operation!!

lol i have the fs monday after my language course so i should at least fond out if it looks like ive ovd or not


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What do you mean 6.30 am starts Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> What do you mean 6.30 am starts Linds?

i start my lnaguage course on monday hun 8-12.45 monday to friday for 6 mths so need to be up at 6.30 get ready and be at the tram for 7:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean 6.30 am starts Linds?
> 
> i start my lnaguage course on monday hun 8-12.45 monday to friday for 6 mths so need to be up at 6.30 get ready and be at the tram for 7:dohh:Click to expand...

:cry: I will miss u!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweyyyyy i have really bad pain in my lady area:cry: ow ow ow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean 6.30 am starts Linds?
> 
> i start my lnaguage course on monday hun 8-12.45 monday to friday for 6 mths so need to be up at 6.30 get ready and be at the tram for 7:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: I will miss u!Click to expand...

i shall be on in the afternoons once i get back will prob have a nap then come online lol and its not too long overe there as il be up 5.30 uk time and finish 11.45 uk time:)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:dance::dance::dance::dance: Ohhhh goodie!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds I get pains in my lady area!!! Have done for a weeks... what kind of pain??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds I get pains in my lady area!!! Have done for a weeks... what kind of pain??

they was like really sharp shooting/stabbing pains have gone now:shrug: i just fell asleep in the bath lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies I went to my MW appointment only to end up at the maternity unit again :cry: I am still loosing watery stuff and my MW was concerned my waters had been slowly going and the infection possibilty but after another awful internal poke and prod it now seems it is down to a bout of thrush I didnt even know I bloody had because I have no symptons :sad1: I have a lovely pessary treatment to stick :blush: this evening and the thought just makes me want to :sad2: the thrush is apparently caused by the course of antibiotics I had last week for a uti so it seems I cant bloody win :( no wonder I felt down this morning this just topped it all off for me...I want to crawl into a hole and lay there until Charlie is ready to arrive I feel that bad :cry: even DH is worried about me now and has taken some time off work so hes at home with me now until next Tuesday :wacko: I am so pleased I have him at home I have been feeling so lonely since I lost my job and my Mam away in Spain too until Sunday so I feel very much on my own :sad1:

Seems like crap days all around Ladies :hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Well Ladies I went to my MW appointment only to end up at the maternity unit again :cry: I am still loosing watery stuff and my MW was concerned my waters had been slowly going and the infection possibilty but after another awful internal poke and prod it now seems it is down to a bout of thrush I didnt even know I bloody had because I have no symptons :sad1: I have a lovely pessary treatment to stick :blush: this evening and the thought just makes me want to :sad2: the thrush is apparently caused by the course of antibiotics I had last week for a uti so it seems I cant bloody win :( no wonder I felt down this morning this just topped it all off for me...I want to crawl into a hole and lay there until Charlie is ready to arrive I feel that bad :cry: even DH is worried about me now and has taken some time off work so hes at home with me now until next Tuesday :wacko: I am so pleased I have him at home I have been feeling so lonely since I lost my job and my Mam away in Spain too until Sunday so I feel very much on my own :sad1:Seems like crap days all around Ladies :hug:

oh hun this hasnt been a very healthy preg for you :hugs: ur nearly there hun then u have the reward of that gawjus little boy in ur arms:hugs:
:hug:


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh Madly!! :hugs: 

MISSY TODAY IS THE DAY!! I am so excited and nervous on behalf of you!! lol. I'm at work ALL day so won't know till i finish!!! My fingers are crossed and you are in my thoughts hunny. 

Linnnnds how are you feeling today?? I get sharp shooty pains in my lady garden quite a bit, they don't last long at all, I put it down to body changes and stretching cause it never used to happen.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies I feel so depressed and like poo today. Not good company sorry but :hugs: to you all

Faer - I won't know until tomorrow. This clinic wont give same day results.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Oh Madly!! :hugs:
> 
> MISSY TODAY IS THE DAY!! I am so excited and nervous on behalf of you!! lol. I'm at work ALL day so won't know till i finish!!! My fingers are crossed and you are in my thoughts hunny.
> 
> Linnnnds how are you feeling today?? I get sharp shooty pains in my lady garden quite a bit, they don't last long at all, I put it down to body changes and stretching cause it never used to happen.

im ok woke up late jusy cleaned the kitchen n bedroom lol no pains today just feel sick but thats cos havent eaten yet today lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well I feel a tad better today I am thinking mainly because DH is home with me now until at least Tuesday and longer if Charlie puts in an appearance between now and then and he kick starts his pat leave :dance: oh and the sun is shining so it always makes me feel better :dohh: not a bad nights sleep but I have crippling backache :wacko: I`ve been cleaning like you Linds :winkwink: did the few chores I meant to do yesterday and also those I lined up for today so now I can relax for the rest of the day :)

MissyMoo sorry your feeling crappy hon :winkwink: hoping its for a very good reason!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Feel crap cos I know its not worked. Just feel it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Feel crap cos I know its not worked. Just feel it

i still have faith in you hun ur panicking over lack of sympoms and what not HOW many times have u heard if ppl saying oh it will be neg and then find out its a bfp!:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

^^ I agree with Linds hon look at me .... my :bfp: was certainly a :shock:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

me thinks af is just round the corner for me my cramps have turned into full on cramps either that or just about to ov what ever way its no preg cramps:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

it might be linds ;) my pre bfp cramps were exactly like af cramps

girls i'm so tired. 

good luck today missy, dont lose faith yet

hope you and charlie are well madly!

i'm off to work *mumble mumble mumble* but last day until monday!! but I WONT be watching the wedding, urgh. lol. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thi si the 3rd night in a row i have had a shyte sleep keep having really weird nightmares last night was that a crocodile/fish /dinasoure named greg had fallen in love with me and was eating all my family and friends to get to me and kept phoneing me asking me to meet him:shrug: also i cant bloody poo and when i do it feels like wooohoo ive fionaly done it but turns out just a little blob:growlmad: keep waking up feeling sicky too but for me its prob just my hormones playing up god i hate my body i do. anyways have a goood day at work fear take it easy and missy :hugs: for today but i bet u it will be A bfp:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well I feel shite today to Linds :hug: I cant seem to put my finger on it I have a nervous sort of feeling in my tummy like butterflies and its making me feel :sick:

Have a lovely day at work Faerie

Missymoo it will be a :bfp: :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just thought I would let you know that it was a bfn. :hugs: to you all for your support.

Linds - I prayed to god that you would get your bfp the other night so I hope that your crocodile dreams, your poo and your feeling sick along with the cramps are the prayers being answered that you need

Madly - I hope Charlie comes soon. He is being stubborn 

Well this is me putting on a brave face and trying to act normal but inside I feel like I have died. I hope I mend. Want it to end. (that rhymes). My eyes sting so much with all the tears and I feel wretched and exhausted. Just want Martyn to get home, never wanted to hold him so much in all my life. He sounds so sad on the phone like he wanted to cry. 

I will stick around if thats ok girls even though we are now not rushing into anything as we feel we need some time out. But I love my ladies and I can't do without you is the truth so I know this is a ttc board and I seem to be no good in that department but I would like to stick around. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I just thought I would let you know that it was a bfn. :hugs: to you all for your support.
> 
> Linds - I prayed to god that you would get your bfp the other night so I hope that your crocodile dreams, your poo and your feeling sick along with the cramps are the prayers being answered that you need
> 
> Madly - I hope Charlie comes soon. He is being stubborn
> 
> Well this is me putting on a brave face and trying to act normal but inside I feel like I have died. I hope I mend. Want it to end. (that rhymes). My eyes sting so much with all the tears and I feel wretched and exhausted. Just want Martyn to get home, never wanted to hold him so much in all my life. He sounds so sad on the phone like he wanted to cry.
> 
> I will stick around if thats ok girls even though we are now not rushing into anything as we feel we need some time out. But I love my ladies and I can't do without you is the truth so I know this is a ttc board and I seem to be no good in that department but I would like to stick around. :hugs:

i am so sorry hunny:hugs: i just cried my eyes out when i read that you stay as long as you want il prob still be here when your ready to try again love you and i know there isnt much anyone can say to make you feel better but im here yahoo or fb if you feel you wnat to chat any tme :kiss:


----------



## faerieprozac

:hugs: I am truely saddened :( love you missy xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning beautiful ladies:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: so sorry Missy ..... I love you too :kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its the Royal Wedding ladies and we are watching it. Martyn has gone to get lots of goodies. We have sausage rolls, party foods, crisps, chocolate and beers. Its soooo exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly is gonna go into labour today :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Its the Royal Wedding ladies and we are watching it. Martyn has gone to get lots of goodies. We have sausage rolls, party foods, crisps, chocolate and beers. Its soooo exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i watching it but no english food:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Its the Royal Wedding ladies and we are watching it. Martyn has gone to get lots of goodies. We have sausage rolls, party foods, crisps, chocolate and beers. Its soooo exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i watching it but no english food:nope:Click to expand...

I'm gonna ship you some of these sausage rolls mmmmmmm they are gorgeous! :haha:. They probably won't be hot though when you get them :haha:

Martyn said that was a mean thing to say but I know you will laugh hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Its the Royal Wedding ladies and we are watching it. Martyn has gone to get lots of goodies. We have sausage rolls, party foods, crisps, chocolate and beers. Its soooo exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i watching it but no english food:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna ship you some of these sausage rolls mmmmmmm they are gorgeous! :haha:. They probably won't be hot though when you get them :haha:
> 
> Martyn said that was a mean thing to say but I know you will laugh heheClick to expand...

lol il let you off as i have a bad tummy still :haha: you can eat them for me


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol ok:wine::wine::wine::wine::pizza::pizza::pizza::pizza:

BURP!!!! :rofl:

Come on Madly....GO INTO LABOUR

Come Charlie ... STOP BEING STUBBORN :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lol ok:wine::wine::wine::wine::pizza::pizza::pizza::pizza:
> 
> BURP!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Come on Madly....GO INTO LABOUR
> 
> Come Charlie ... STOP BEING STUBBORN :rofl:

poor boy doesnt want to share his big day with the royals lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i didnt like her dress lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> i didnt like her dress lol

Lol why not. It wasn't what I expected. Did you not like the lace on it. They said it looked like Grace Kelly lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I wonder if Madly has gone into labour hmmmm :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> i didnt like her dress lol
> 
> Lol why not. It wasn't what I expected. Did you not like the lace on it. They said it looked like Grace Kelly lolClick to expand...

nope think its suited her but wasnt my cupa tea didnt like the lace or how plain it was lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No LABOUR here :cry:

Am hoping my boy is just holding off until tomorrow at his Daddys wishes he isnt born on the day of the royal wedding :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> No LABOUR here :cry:
> 
> Am hoping my boy is just holding off until tomorrow at his Daddys wishes he isnt born on the day of the royal wedding :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was disappointed in her dress too I was expecting a train to put dianas to shame :dohh: my wedding dress train was as big as hers if not bigger :haha: and were the heck was the romance I mean they hardly looked at one another and didnt hold hands or kiss or anything when pronounced man and wife not even a smile all too formal imo :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> I was disappointed in her dress too I was expecting a train to put dianas to shame :dohh: my wedding dress train was as big as hers if not bigger :haha: and were the heck was the romance I mean they hardly looked at one another and didnt hold hands or kiss or anything when pronounced man and wife not even a smile all too formal imo :wacko:

i supose they had to keep it formal but was still lovel to watch made me want my wedding vid lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my belly and boobys are killing me i hope on monday she can see if i ovd or not:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYTTC said:


> I was disappointed in her dress too I was expecting a train to put dianas to shame :dohh: my wedding dress train was as big as hers if not bigger :haha: and were the heck was the romance I mean they hardly looked at one another and didnt hold hands or kiss or anything when pronounced man and wife not even a smile all too formal imo :wacko:

Yeah I would of snogged the face of him :haha:

Joking!

Ikwym it was so formal and even the kiss on the balcony was just seconds. There was no, you can now kiss the bride ether, bit depressing. When me and Martyn get married I will be expecting a massive snog and full on tongues :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I said to David could you imagine the look on the Queens face if Kate had of sat on Williams knee when they sat down :haha: I mean when you are pronounced man and wife a kiss and a cuddle is almost expected they didnt even smile :dohh: I said to David talk about thinking about appearances :hissy: not one viewer would have been disgruntled be it a civilian or royal if they had shown a bit of romance or loving :shrug: well except maybe the queen all very bizare and I felt quite sorry for them because not at all romantic :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> :rofl: I said to David could you imagine the look on the Queens face if Kate had of sat on Williams knee when they sat down :haha: I mean when you are pronounced man and wife a kiss and a cuddle is almost expected they didnt even smile :dohh: I said to David talk about thinking about appearances :hissy: not one viewer would have been disgruntled be it a civilian or royal if they had shown a bit of romance or loving :shrug: well except maybe the queen all very bizare and I felt quite sorry for them because not at all romantic :nope:

camila looked bored when they were singin the hyms lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah she did :rofl: and did you notice how some of them didn't even sing???? It was very odd wasn't it. Did you see Elton John though, he was smiling and happy. Bless him, bet he was thinking about his cute baby boy. And did you see the Beckhams? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah she did :rofl: and did you notice how some of them didn't even sing???? It was very odd wasn't it. Did you see Elton John though, he was smiling and happy. Bless him, bet he was thinking about his cute baby boy. And did you see the Beckhams? lol

lol yeh victoria looked as if shed been sucking a lemon:haha: i feel so eww today really full up couuld only manage a few mouthfulls of my curry yet have hardly eaten today:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

A~www you need to eat lInds...keep up your strengh.....lmao at Victoria sucking a lemon :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> A~www you need to eat lInds...keep up your strengh.....lmao at Victoria sucking a lemon :rofl:

i cant have tried feel really full up and sicky and no idea why as hardly eaten same as conctepation havint eaten anythin that would normaly bung me up:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww bless you :hugs: Maybe your up the duff my girl! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Awww bless you :hugs: Maybe your up the duff my girl! :rofl:

lol highly doubt it that would mean id have to of already ovd lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well you never know. Things like that happen. I believe in you ......remember! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well you never know. Things like that happen. I believe in you ......remember! :thumbup:

and i beleive in you:kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:kiss: :hugs:

We are a couple of sops aren't we !!! hehehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :kiss: :hugs:
> 
> We are a couple of sops aren't we !!! hehehe

yep but we are a couple of sops togetehr heeh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i not getting my pram next week now decided to wait and get a nicer one when we actualy get prego and know the sex so can go colourwise


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am hiding on the sofa under a pillow thunderstorm again:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think you are right in waiting. Maybe thats why we are having such bad luck because I got all my baby stuff about a year ago now:nope::shrug:

Hope the thunder stops. I love thunder storms. They are so exciting! But I am weird like that :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think you are right in waiting. Maybe thats why we are having such bad luck because I got all my baby stuff about a year ago now:nope::shrug:
> 
> Hope the thunder stops. I love thunder storms. They are so exciting! But I am weird like that :haha:

we have loads of baby clothes but its not really the best to busy a pram when we need other bits like a microwave /dishwasher etc lol youl get to use ALL that baby stuff hun you watch my dreams are never wrong for others:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies :hi:

What are you all up to today? I have decided to go and join the local gym and we might go to cinema later but looks like theres nothing on so dunno. Martyns gonna cut the grass if its not too wet. We are like old people :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> What are you all up to today? I have decided to go and join the local gym and we might go to cinema later but looks like theres nothing on so dunno. Martyns gonna cut the grass if its not too wet. We are like old people :rofl:

bens making me scarmbl egge and bacon atm then going up to his mums then going to get my eyebrows waxed and his ears lowerd:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

My dad says that :rofl: ears lowered!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> My dad says that :rofl: ears lowered!!!

his hair is sooooooooo long i can put it up ina lil pigtail lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds can you do me a big favour?

Can you change my siggy and take off the waiting spanish miracle and anything to do with the transfer and also put that we are just in love and waiting for a miracle in one way or another or something nice like that and can you also make our pics a lil bigger and can we have something really happy and different. I just want something different because it reminds me of the failure and I want to forget it :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh and can you take faer out of my ttc buddies as she is now pregnant lol and one little other thing can you make the Anne owe predicts a bit bigger and in a bolder darker font as its quite hard to see it lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I hate looking at that stupid spanish woman in that awful green dress now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Linds can you do me a big favour?
> 
> Can you change my siggy and take off the waiting spanish miracle and anything to do with the transfer and also put that we are just in love and waiting for a miracle in one way or another or something nice like that and can you also make our pics a lil bigger and can we have something really happy and different. I just want something different because it reminds me of the failure and I want to forget it :cry:

of course hunny if u send me the piccys again i shall have a play when i get back from the beauty place i was going to ask if you wanted a new one:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh and can you take faer out of my ttc buddies as she is now pregnant lol and one little other thing can you make the Anne owe predicts a bit bigger and in a bolder darker font as its quite hard to see it lol

of course i can i shall have a play when i get home:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its ironic I took lots of pics in spain lol....I will did some out and send to you lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MissyMooMoo said:


> Its ironic I took lots of pics in spain lol....I will did some out and send to you lol

ty so much huh how the dickens did I do that!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh and can you take faer out of my ttc buddies as she is now pregnant lol and one little other thing can you make the Anne owe predicts a bit bigger and in a bolder darker font as its quite hard to see it lol
> 
> of course i can i shall have a play when i get home:hugs:Click to expand...

ty so much! I meant you not me :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Its ironic I took lots of pics in spain lol....I will did some out and send to you lol
> 
> ty so much huh how the dickens did I do that!!!Click to expand...

you will get your little rainbow tho hun one way or another be it this year or next you will get there :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

as my sig says dreams havent got an expiration date:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We cant afford to do it as it took all my savings so we are gonna try soya and ovulation predictors and just have lots of :sex: and hope for the best. But in July Martyns mum is paying for a holiday for us as we need a break so we have decided to go to Greece or Portugal but definately not Spain lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But his mums not rich and we have dogs so it will only be for 10 days not 14. My sister lives in Portugal so we may decide to go there. Don't you go to UK in June?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> But his mums not rich and we have dogs so it will only be for 10 days not 14. My sister lives in Portugal so we may decide to go there. Don't you go to UK in June?

yeh i do cant waitr meeting up with all my old friends and get to see my mummy and daddy and sister and get a cuddle with my best mates bubba boy he looks so big in pics shes only a dainty little thing skinny malinky who needed her size 6 wedding dress adjustedto size 4!:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

It took just short of 7 grand to do the ICSI in spain with meds and travel and accomodation and that took us both most of Martyns savings and then I added some of mine and we both worked around the clock for 7 months x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Were do you live in Uk. Martyn just said that we could meet if you fancy in June. Its my birthday on 29th June lol. I think your in Midlands aren't you. Thats not too far away Martyn says. Just a couple of hours drive.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> It took just short of 7 grand to do the ICSI in spain with meds and travel and accomodation and that took us both most of Martyns savings and then I added some of mine and we both worked around the clock for 7 months x

could u maybe try something like clomid to help what ever eggs you have? i dunno but im not sure the "help witha doctor thing was nessesarily egg doner" see my friend sam hedgewitch on here they told her she was going thru the menapause and now she has baby aggie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Were do you live in Uk. Martyn just said that we could meet if you fancy in June. Its my birthday on 29th June lol. I think your in Midlands aren't you. Thats not too far away Martyn says. Just a couple of hours drive.

yeh i lived in milton keynes concrete cows and roundabouts lol im only over from from 14th-19th 18th is my mummys 60th shes getting od hahah would be really good to meet ya


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> But his mums not rich and we have dogs so it will only be for 10 days not 14. My sister lives in Portugal so we may decide to go there. Don't you go to UK in June?
> 
> yeh i do cant waitr meeting up with all my old friends and get to see my mummy and daddy and sister and get a cuddle with my best mates bubba boy he looks so big in pics shes only a dainty little thing skinny malinky who needed her size 6 wedding dress adjustedto size 4!:dohh:Click to expand...

Wow shes a skinny minny! I wish I was that skinny and I could eat all the food in the world. My daughters have that advantage. Not fair lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> It took just short of 7 grand to do the ICSI in spain with meds and travel and accomodation and that took us both most of Martyns savings and then I added some of mine and we both worked around the clock for 7 months x
> 
> could u maybe try something like clomid to help what ever eggs you have? i dunno but im not sure the "help witha doctor thing was nessesarily egg doner" see my friend sam hedgewitch on here they told her she was going thru the menapause and now she has baby aggieClick to expand...

I might go and see Dr Gorgy in Wimpole Street as he has a pretty good reputation and just go from scratch with him again. I might just let him investigate my body and pretend I have just set out on the TTC investigation route. Just tell him we have been trying for 1 year and 2 months and nothing and let him do the tests again and maybe just maybe pllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseee GOD this time he may be a good FS and put me on clomid and in which case we will be :sex: :sex: :sex: and more :sex: all time!!! :rofl:

I have also wondered whether that "with the help of a doctor" means donor eggs!!! You have just said it too so I am wondering so much now. I dunno Linds. I dunno. :shrug: 

I do know one thing tho. We have no savings and we just have to do whatever we can and it will take another year or possibly 2 to save up for another chance at this IVF again.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gonna go jump in the bath as gota get ready bbs:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> It took just short of 7 grand to do the ICSI in spain with meds and travel and accomodation and that took us both most of Martyns savings and then I added some of mine and we both worked around the clock for 7 months x
> 
> could u maybe try something like clomid to help what ever eggs you have? i dunno but im not sure the "help witha doctor thing was nessesarily egg doner" see my friend sam hedgewitch on here they told her she was going thru the menapause and now she has baby aggieClick to expand...
> 
> I might go and see Dr Gorgy in Wimpole Street as he has a pretty good reputation and just go from scratch with him again. I might just let him investigate my body and pretend I have just set out on the TTC investigation route. Just tell him we have been trying for 1 year and 2 months and nothing and let him do the tests again and maybe just maybe pllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseee GOD this time he may be a good FS and put me on clomid and in which case we will be :sex: :sex: :sex: and more :sex: all time!!! :rofl:
> 
> I have also wondered whether that "with the help of a doctor" means donor eggs!!! You have just said it too so I am wondering so much now. I dunno Linds. I dunno. :shrug:
> 
> I do know one thing tho. We have no savings and we just have to do whatever we can and it will take another year or possibly 2 to save up for another chance at this IVF again.Click to expand...

as i always say hun never give up on something worth fighting for :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The other thing is with me is that I am not even close to menopause as I have regular normal AF and the last FSH after acupuncture was like 4.5 or something with is excellent and well in normal range. Well. Martyn keeps saying cant we get a proper medical evaluation or something cos he feels confused and kinda cheated.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

God Martyn said thats so easy and not far at all Milton Keynes! We could meet but I am so shy in real life and would be mega nervous lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> God Martyn said thats so easy and not far at all Milton Keynes! We could meet but I am so shy in real life and would be mega nervous lol

so would i lol but would be good to meet im a shy person in life i like forums as i can be myself lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> The other thing is with me is that I am not even close to menopause as I have regular normal AF and the last FSH after acupuncture was like 4.5 or something with is excellent and well in normal range. Well. Martyn keeps saying cant we get a proper medical evaluation or something cos he feels confused and kinda cheated.

i would hun as doesnt make sence :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have just booked an appointment with Dr Gorgy. He answered the phone himself and I am going on Thursday at 2.30pm!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I have just booked an appointment with Dr Gorgy. He answered the phone himself and I am going on Thursday at 2.30pm!!!

thats my girl! there must be sumin they can do to help ur egg quality i everythign else is normal!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

be back soon ladies :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok hon see u later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

owey my fingers hurttt from carrying shopping


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just almost bloody knocked myselout on the main door had to clean the hallway as our tunr and bent down and stood up and smacked my head on the metal doorhandle:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

off to bed really tired tonight missy send me the piccys via pm and il do ur new siggy tomoz:) xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will send them tomorrow Linds. I've just had a day from hell. Had to go and rescue Claire as her psycho bf has knifed all the carpets up and moved all his stuff out just cos he had a hangover and she asked him to get up at 1pm. He is so unstable and unhinged. She is staying at friends tonight but shes not sure what shes gonna do. His mum was no help. Ohhh god I feel so helpless and the world is so cruel and :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope you sleep well night :kiss:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I emailed Cheri (she said Oct back in July of 2010) and she says "some good news in JUNE will lead the path"... i have no idea what that means. 

so far Rubi is wrong again- said April BFP, im late for AF but HPT are neg.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I will send them tomorrow Linds. I've just had a day from hell. Had to go and rescue Claire as her psycho bf has knifed all the carpets up and moved all his stuff out just cos he had a hangover and she asked him to get up at 1pm. He is so unstable and unhinged. She is staying at friends tonight but shes not sure what shes gonna do. His mum was no help. Ohhh god I feel so helpless and the world is so cruel and :cry:

oh hun hope shes ok:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

She keeps saing she has nothing. He knifed all the carpets up and just went mental. I have never trusted him and neither has Martyn. Its a good job he wasn't there yesterday or I may not have been responsible for what I would do to him. He also threatened to smash her car up but we took her to get it and it was ok thank god. He keeps texting her but shes ignoring him but I know she will accept him back cos she loves him and he loves her. He needs anger management or therapy. Hes had a bad upbringing I know but he has a daughter now and this is just madness. They've only been in this flat (that we all helped to decorate, get furniture for, carpet) for 3 weeks and already hes flipped and gone psycho. He text to say " think I went tooo far" !!! Toooo f....ng far!!!! I will phone Claire today and ask whats happening although when I left her yesterday she looked like her world was over. We did try to help, took her out with Laiceee and Emma but even the restaurant let us down and sent out cold food and I ended up having an argument with a very cheeky waitress that kept telling me that we ordered starters "so I was like sorry so this means that if you order starters you get cold main"!!!!) but she was arguing with me so I told her to stuff it and I refused to pay for mains as nobody wanted to eat them after we had waited 1 hour for them after starters and Laicee was crying and wanted to just get out of her high chair at this stage. Don't blame her...SHES ONLY 1!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I emailed Cheri (she said Oct back in July of 2010) and she says "some good news in JUNE will lead the path"... i have no idea what that means.
> 
> so far Rubi is wrong again- said April BFP, im late for AF but HPT are neg.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I hope your dreams come true and everything in this world seems to be hard to achieve and we all seem to be waiting and hoping but in the end it will all fall into place and your dreams will come true and it will be worth the wait. Don't put your heart and soul into what these psychics say and don't hang onto their every word like its the only thing. Don't hold all your hopes into what they say. Just have a picture board in your mind of your family and that it will happen and then one day if not june, if not oct, if not dec, it will, one day when you least expect it your little miracle will be conceived :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> She keeps saing she has nothing. He knifed all the carpets up and just went mental. I have never trusted him and neither has Martyn. Its a good job he wasn't there yesterday or I may not have been responsible for what I would do to him. He also threatened to smash her car up but we took her to get it and it was ok thank god. He keeps texting her but shes ignoring him but I know she will accept him back cos she loves him and he loves her. He needs anger management or therapy. Hes had a bad upbringing I know but he has a daughter now and this is just madness. They've only been in this flat (that we all helped to decorate, get furniture for, carpet) for 3 weeks and already hes flipped and gone psycho. He text to say " think I went tooo far" !!! Toooo f....ng far!!!! I will phone Claire today and ask whats happening although when I left her yesterday she looked like her world was over. We did try to help, took her out with Laiceee and Emma but even the restaurant let us down and sent out cold food and I ended up having an argument with a very cheeky waitress that kept telling me that we ordered starters "so I was like sorry so this means that if you order starters you get cold main"!!!!) but she was arguing with me so I told her to stuff it and I refused to pay for mains as nobody wanted to eat them after we had waited 1 hour for them after starters and Laicee was crying and wanted to just get out of her high chair at this stage. Don't blame her...SHES ONLY 1!

oh bless her hate men like that:growlmad::hugs: and grrr about the waitress:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

language school starts tomoz:dohh: and have the fs but really nervouse not sure why lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had me some afternoon deligh:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im off to languaguage school the the fs(insert nervouse smiley here) wonderfull news that they ahve finaly killed binladen:happydance: hope u are all well love you all mwahhhhhhhhhhhxxx


----------



## faerieprozac

hi ladies have been away, spent the weekend at home, had to take my sister dress shopping, and then we took princess and my nephew and niece who are all 6 nearly 7 to the zoo, it was a lovely day but i was paying for all the walking yesterday. 

not feeling too good lately, sickness has subsided for the most part, but think i have a cold so i'm sniffly miserable and my appetite is lacking which doesnt help feeling hungry so much :S

sorry for everything going on atm missy but i believe everything will work out because you're a good person

good luck today with fs and language school linds xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi :hi: ladies. gd linds :hugs:

Hi Faer and hope your gonna feel better. Take it easy :hugs:

AFM - Feeling a big stronger everyday. Yesterday I cleaned the house from top to bottom and I know this sounds crazy but everytime I completely cleaned each room I could feel my mind being cleaned too. I started cleaning at 2.30pm and finished at 10.00 pm so thats a lot of cleaning but it made me feel a tonne better. After I finished it I rang Claire find out if shes ok cos shes in the flat on her own now with Laicee and she was so then I just had a shower and Martyn and I sat up until 2.00 am watching funny movies and eating battered sausage and chips with a bottle of wine :rofl:

I am sat here in bed being lazy and my lovely baby has gone to play squash but I must get up cos I need to help him with the garden and then we are gonna go into town and hes having his hair cut and I wanna buy us a summer quilt cos this quilts toooo hot at night and makes me sweat :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh I wonder if madly has had Charlie yet??????!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds I will send you those pics today :thumbup: but it might be later on this evening x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can feel :witch: coming. The familiar cramping so she should be here anytime now. Apparently its gonna be a very painful one as the other ladies have reported cos my lining was built up so much so gonna get those femenax I think Emma and Claire said they were called for the pain today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god im home:happydance: bloody nightmare today my appointment with fs was canceld re aranged for 5 pm thursday whats a bloody good job as i wouldnt of gooten there in time my tram was stoped as were all the others coming my direction and i was left stranded in middle of town unable to talk to anyone as language only started today! and now just found out the trams arent on tomorrow neither so have to take the tram fromhere get off at aother stop then get a bus what will be packed! same on the way back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

off to bed knakerd and have a pounding headache catch you lovelys another time:kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry Linds but I with have my fx for you thursday. I had a nightmare of a day too. The psycho bf did something to Claires car so we had to go down and jump start it. But all ok now xx Night xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Linds here are the photos
 



Attached Files:







Martyn and Pam 2010.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3









Martyn and Pam 3.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









Martyn and Pam 2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hi Linds here are the photos

shall get it done for you hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no idea where i am in my cycle but today at inlingua i had a weird feeling in my nipples and lower belly:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How is your language class going? What kind of weird feeling was it? I love my new siggy ty!!! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How is your language class going? What kind of weird feeling was it? I love my new siggy ty!!! xxx

just like tingline/shooting pains feels weird lol no idea when im due neither what sucks glad you like it hun:) linhusta os going good but getting withdrawl symptoms fromhere lol and nobodys on when i get back until i go to bed:cry: lol have to go bed at 8 ur time in order to wake up for 5.30 ur time:haha: but not sleeping good as got my dyselxia headaches back and they are bitches:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh I hope your headaches get better soon and see you later. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i no feel goood almost threw up on the tram :nope: been feeling waves of nausea for days but not been sick until today and its not like its a icky tim as my number twos are non existant lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think you should test !!!!!

Can you do me a favour? I feel awful asking you but can you make the words that you have done in the light pink stand out more like the words that you have in your siggy. I love everything, honest, its just that the words are hard to read in the light pink. :hugs:

Oh and its Anne Owen....not Owens. xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I think you should test !!!!!
> 
> Can you do me a favour? I feel awful asking you but can you make the words that you have done in the light pink stand out more like the words that you have in your siggy. I love everything, honest, its just that the words are hard to read in the light pink. :hugs:
> 
> Oh and its Anne Owen....not Owens. xx

sure hun will do it in a sec for you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah feel sick:nope: Bens cookin lasanga and its makin me wanna heave the smell is sooooo bad


----------



## faerieprozac

Linds! Test!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Linds! Test!

i cant havent any tests and its ridiculses the price you pay here for one test that is just the same as an ic :dohh: have the fs this eve so hopefully will find out what shes gonna do next


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shes gonna tell you your pregnant lol :hi: morning!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Morning

Princess tried kicking my tummy this morning, I had to calmly explain to her that is a big NO NO, I was so scared, don't think I've ever moved so quickly before and hurt my hip from moving so quickly


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Shes gonna tell you your pregnant lol :hi: morning!!

lol doubt it:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Morning
> 
> Princess tried kicking my tummy this morning, I had to calmly explain to her that is a big NO NO, I was so scared, don't think I've ever moved so quickly before and hurt my hip from moving so quickly

ohhh not good rest your hip hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have the fs at 5 and have majorly bad af cramps so hoping she will prescribe me sumin for next cycle cramps are sooo painfull making me feel sick


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have a major headache and my af is really heavy :cry:

Madly - Where are you? Is Charlie here yet?

Faer - Emma and Claire used to kick the TV remove off my tummy. I'm sure they were fighting :rofl:

Linds - You should be there now I think. Hope all goes well with fs! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back hormones are normal:shrug: so ben has to have a sperm annalysis done and if that comes back clear il be given 2 mths of clomid and then have to have a hsg BUT they dont do the meds for it anymore so they have had to stock pile as much as they can and the isnurance doesnt cover it anymore:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow I hope that you get Clomid :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh wow I hope that you get Clomid :thumbup:

me too ben phoned up for the sa but they are on hold till weds so cant have it done yet blah i have a very sore fooot :cry: got ingrown toenail


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning beautiful ladies hope u are all well? i tried to sleep in the morn but didnt work lol. faer hows this sickness, madly charlie is goreouse such a big boy! and pam how did it go with the new fs? or is that next week:hugs: technicly of i pvd when we think i may of then im 17 dpo today if ovd


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly has had Charlie. Where can I see him???? 

I didn't go to the fs as couldn't afford it at £150 and then more on top for more tests. So I cancelled and not sure what I'm gonna do now x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Madly has had Charlie. Where can I see him????
> 
> I didn't go to the fs as couldn't afford it at £150 and then more on top for more tests. So I cancelled and not sure what I'm gonna do now x

:hugs: could u go with nhs? dont give up hun i know u will have ur babba:hugs: yeh she has in her journal hun hes such a big boy!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't as not elegible for nhs at 41. Cut off is 39


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I can't as not elegible for nhs at 41. Cut off is 39

:( that sucks we need tothink of sumin im not lettin u give up nuh uh noway


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lol I am fine :hugs: we will try ivf again soon but have to save again but Martyns mum has offered to help as she has some savings so we will see. :hugs: Huges :hugs:

What are you doing today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> lol I am fine :hugs: we will try ivf again soon but have to save again but Martyns mum has offered to help as she has some savings so we will see. :hugs: Huges :hugs:
> 
> What are you doing today?

oh thats lovely of her:cloud9: im not doing much just gonna tidy the kitchen do some washing and chill got to go to bens mums tomoz for dinner as its mutters tage (mothers day) lol how about you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Martyns having his hair cut so we are going into town and then we have to take stuff to tip and he is cuting the grass. Thats it really lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Martyns having his hair cut so we are going into town and then we have to take stuff to tip and he is cuting the grass. Thats it really lol x

lol sounds good i really need to move my arse and wash up so we can make dinner later just cant be botherd left it last night as was too tired:dohh: still no af for me and if i did ov would make me 17 dpo 16 is my most i go to:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did you ask the fs to see if our preggars? We have only just got back and I feel so fed up. We both do. One of our best mates died last night of a heart attack in front of Martyn and everybody in the squash club leaving his kids and family and his own business. He was the nicest man you could ever know. Just feel so sad. The paramedics tried to save him but he was already dead. Just collapsed and died playing squash. They had to leave his body in the squash court covered with a blanket and the police came to take his bag and rang his daughter to tell her his dad had just died. It was only last week I was having a laugh with him and a drink. There was no warning either. No sign of a heart condition. He was just overweight. Thats all we can think that it might be down to. But we don't know his past or whether he could of been on medication etc. Everybody is so shocked about it and it just seems unreal. They all had to wait until his body was taken away by the corinors and the lady that was playing squash had to witness that she saw him take his last breaths to the police. I was texting her last night to make sure she was ok and offered her to stay over etc as she was shaking and crying and obviously in shock. I was gonna go last night too but now I'm glad I didn't cos I don't like things like that, death scares me and makes me feel so upset. It would have really effected me so maybe god was protecting me as something made me change my mind and not go. I think the way I am feeling at the moment with my bfn, Claires episode with manic bf and now this has just made me feel totally depressed. I really wonder what is going on in the world to see such sadness and hurt lately. I hope it will end and somewhere we will see a rainbow and get some good luck.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Did you ask the fs to see if our preggars? We have only just got back and I feel so fed up. We both do. One of our best mates died last night of a heart attack in front of Martyn and everybody in the squash club leaving his kids and family and his own business. He was the nicest man you could ever know. Just feel so sad. The paramedics tried to save him but he was already dead. Just collapsed and died playing squash. They had to leave his body in the squash court covered with a blanket and the police came to take his bag and rang his daughter to tell her his dad had just died. It was only last week I was having a laugh with him and a drink. There was no warning either. No sign of a heart condition. He was just overweight. Thats all we can think that it might be down to. But we don't know his past or whether he could of been on medication etc. Everybody is so shocked about it and it just seems unreal. They all had to wait until his body was taken away by the corinors and the lady that was playing squash had to witness that she saw him take his last breaths to the police. I was texting her last night to make sure she was ok and offered her to stay over etc as she was shaking and crying and obviously in shock. I was gonna go last night too but now I'm glad I didn't cos I don't like things like that, death scares me and makes me feel so upset. It would have really effected me so maybe god was protecting me as something made me change my mind and not go. I think the way I am feeling at the moment with my bfn, Claires episode with manic bf and now this has just made me feel totally depressed. I really wonder what is going on in the world to see such sadness and hurt lately. I hope it will end and somewhere we will see a rainbow and get some good luck.

oh my gooodness:hugs: i dont know whatto say to that give martyn a big hu for me too:hugs: my cousin passed unexpetedly at the age of 28 from a heart attack caused by a blood clot was sucha shock we hadnt spoken to them in years and then out of the blue got a call saying karen was gone so i know exactly how you are feeling hugs to ll involde:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks we are just gonna cuddle up together and watch a dvd tonight. I have to start working really hard and long hours again from monday but I am determined to go to the gym 3 days a week for 2 hours a time. It wll be 100 hours a week but I need to save up more money to get treatment :thumbup: Been really really lazy and hardly worked since I got my bfn and been sinking into a really depressed Pam. I don't feel good about myself. I feel really crappy, old, fat and rubbish. And a total failure too. Keep seeing lots of women in town my age and older with new born babies and I feel hatred towards them and bitter and I then hate myself so much for hating them. I think I am sinking into something bad and becoming a monster. This TTC is so hard and I don't know if I can do it anymore. I am wondering and questioning why I want it and whether it is because I am lacking something. I hardly have any friends here in Kent because I left all my friends behind in Manchester and I felt so sad today looking at girls chatting and eating and laughing and wondering why I don't have that. I am really f..ed up at the moment. Sorry for being so negative. :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thanks we are just gonna cuddle up together and watch a dvd tonight. I have to start working really hard and long hours again from monday but I am determined to go to the gym 3 days a week for 2 hours a time. It wll be 100 hours a week but I need to save up more money to get treatment :thumbup: Been really really lazy and hardly worked since I got my bfn and been sinking into a really depressed Pam. I don't feel good about myself. I feel really crappy, old, fat and rubbish. And a total failure too. Keep seeing lots of women in town my age and older with new born babies and I feel hatred towards them and bitter and I then hate myself so much for hating them. I think I am sinking into something bad and becoming a monster. This TTC is so hard and I don't know if I can do it anymore. I am wondering and questioning why I want it and whether it is because I am lacking something. I hardly have any friends here in Kent because I left all my friends behind in Manchester and I felt so sad today looking at girls chatting and eating and laughing and wondering why I don't have that. I am really f..ed up at the moment. Sorry for being so negative. :cry:

you be negatiive all you want your allowed to be but once you get it all out you will be you again the pam we all know ur not a failure not in anyway you have 2 beautiful daughters an gawjust ran daughter and a man who loves the bones of you you will get there hun i know you will ive seen it:hugs::kiss: i know hopw you feel on the friend front all mine are bk in mk and hardly talk to them anymre


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I might put an advertisement on gumtree for a friend to go shopping with and for the odd meal and stuff. I love Martyn to bits you know I do. Our love is so strong. At the squash club it is all men and I get on with them all so well and have a laugh. But I have no women friends and I just miss it so much. When I had Emma and Claire I was in a small town called Denton and I make a group of close friends who all lived next to me. We all used to meet up or just have coffee round each others houses and I used to be so close to one girl called Micheala I even went with her for a job interview just to give her moral support and when Emma and Claires dad turn into a t..er and a w...er she was there to help me through it all and support me and gave me so much strength. We would help babysit and take turns, go to the park, go shopping, go for a drink, sunbathe and just chat etc. But now if I am not with Martyn all I am is on my own. I have the dogs but its not the same. Emma and Claire are always busy and live miles away in Canterbury and it cost so much in petrol to see them. But they don't want their mum constantly poking her nose in their life lol. Sorry I am going on and on. I will go now


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't thank you cos the thank button is not showing:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I might put an advertisement on gumtree for a friend to go shopping with and for the odd meal and stuff. I love Martyn to bits you know I do. Our love is so strong. At the squash club it is all men and I get on with them all so well and have a laugh. But I have no women friends and I just miss it so much. When I had Emma and Claire I was in a small town called Denton and I make a group of close friends who all lived next to me. We all used to meet up or just have coffee round each others houses and I used to be so close to one girl called Micheala I even went with her for a job interview just to give her moral support and when Emma and Claires dad turn into a t..er and a w...er she was there to help me through it all and support me and gave me so much strength. We would help babysit and take turns, go to the park, go shopping, go for a drink, sunbathe and just chat etc. But now if I am not with Martyn all I am is on my own. I have the dogs but its not the same. Emma and Claire are always busy and live miles away in Canterbury and it cost so much in petrol to see them. But they don't want their mum constantly poking her nose in their life lol. Sorry I am going on and on. I will go now

no go on all you like hun thats what friend are for to listen and to moan at:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I even started to wonder whether a baby is what we want. Do you do that?

I keep on questioning it and wondering if it would effect our love and whether we wouldn't get time together and all stupid amount of thoughts going on it my head. I keep on thinking about the future, when the child grows up and so on so forth. I keep wondering if a baby would be good for us. Is it normal to think things like this. Its a bit like when you get married and then you have thoughts in the back of your head "am I doing the right thing" when you know deep down you love the person.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I even started to wonder whether a baby is what we want. Do you do that?
> 
> I keep on questioning it and wondering if it would effect our love and whether we wouldn't get time together and all stupid amount of thoughts going on it my head. I keep on thinking about the future, when the child grows up and so on so forth. I keep wondering if a baby would be good for us. Is it normal to think things like this. Its a bit like when you get married and then you have thoughts in the back of your head "am I doing the right thing" when you know deep down you love the person.

i do it all the time hun its normal when ur struggline like we are but you wouldnt of paid out all that money if you didnt your a smart lady and you do want it ur just have ahrd time getting it:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning beautifulls still no af for me:shrug: have woken up with a mouth that tastes of rubber tho:shrug: and last night was kept awake with a very painfull booby but dont think that was connected lol as was the top of my boob felt like ive not hada bra on for days u know that feeling? but ive had a bra on every bloomin day


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry i havent been around so busy and i am slowly recovering from Charlies difficult birth - i haemorraged so am low on energy and sitting on laptop makes my vision go funny :(

I will always be around even if i dont post

huge :hug: all round


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry i havent been around so busy and i am slowly recovering from Charlies difficult birth - i haemorraged so am low on energy and sitting on laptop makes my vision go funny :(
> 
> I will always be around even if i dont post
> 
> huge :hug: all round

take ur time hun n need t appoloise yu have ur hands full with uir 3 boys hipe you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

back at lingusisat tomoz:dohh::dohh: why does weekend have to go so fast!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god my boobys have never been this sore bloody hurt:cry: nmot in the usual place neither just down the sides and near my breast bone:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

That's how mine feel sometimes hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> That's how mine feel sometimes hun xx

ive never had it b4 going by last cycle af is due today bbut no sign iother then mild cramp n pressure oh an majorly constipated even tho all im eating is brown bread and branflakes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ahhh i hate being at language school i dont et my girlies and when i get home nobodys around:cry:


----------



## faerieprozac

I've been super busy sorry hunny I'm off work today so should be on later :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> I've been super busy sorry hunny I'm off work today so should be on later :)

yayyyy i just got home tis bloody hot here my tests have arrived but im affraid to test as il prob see no line lol


----------



## faerieprozac

TEST TEST TEST... I want you to test :D I still have the urge to test now but ben wouldn't be impressed lol. 

It's quite warm here. Just had a beetroot sandwich :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> TEST TEST TEST... I want you to test :D I still have the urge to test now but ben wouldn't be impressed lol.
> 
> It's quite warm here. Just had a beetroot sandwich :D

lol il test in the morn if i get a chance it will prib be a bfn as i havent any cramps anymore hardly any sickness exept small waves every npw n then and MEGA sore boobys but i do have my usual burning feeling in my lady area lol what ususaly signals af for me:shrug:


----------



## CJSG1977

I just want to say how sad I am to see that this forum is nothing to do with the subject heading. Myself and babyhopes (i think, or a name similar) both tried to get a response on our conception readings and were dismissed or got comments saying we shouldnt pay any attention as the readings are wrong. For weeks I have read discussions on everything but.

I am not trying to be nasty but I have, and will continue to offer all the support I have! But this is wrong.

Missymoomoo you seem lovely, and Faerie I love to bits. But I am unsubscribing from this thread as it just doesnt seem to be what its meant to be about.

I had a reading I would love to have discussed but couldnt even bring myself to write about it.

For those that are interested Jenny Renny and Psychic Star have both been proven right in what they have said to me so far. So please do not feel like you are silly or have wasted your time or money. Anyone that wants to discuss their readings please pm me.

The rest of you I wish you all the very best in your journeys of pregnancy, ttc and dealing with losses etc. My thoughts are with you all.

Best Wishes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

suprise suprise bfn! and my fs says my hormones are normal:dohh: so its normal to have cycles like this and no ovulation and constant tears over the fact that unless it sorted im not gonna get to be mummy:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CJSG1977 said:


> I just want to say how sad I am to see that this forum is nothing to do with the subject heading. Myself and babyhopes (i think, or a name similar) both tried to get a response on our conception readings and were dismissed or got comments saying we shouldnt pay any attention as the readings are wrong. For weeks I have read discussions on everything but.
> 
> I am not trying to be nasty but I have, and will continue to offer all the support I have! But this is wrong.
> 
> Missymoomoo you seem lovely, and Faerie I love to bits. But I am unsubscribing from this thread as it just doesnt seem to be what its meant to be about.
> 
> I had a reading I would love to have discussed but couldnt even bring myself to write about it.
> 
> For those that are interested Jenny Renny and Psychic Star have both been proven right in what they have said to me so far. So please do not feel like you are silly or have wasted your time or money. Anyone that wants to discuss their readings please pm me.
> 
> The rest of you I wish you all the very best in your journeys of pregnancy, ttc and dealing with losses etc. My thoughts are with you all.
> 
> Best Wishes

i lost faith in all of them after my 4th reading with star but i stay here as my friends are on here im not going to bug up "psycics" when i beleive they are just trying it on not a single on of them were right and all told me i have no problems when i clearly have. sorry il stop positng doesnr seem like this baby thing is gonna happen for me anyway


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lindsey don't stop posting
:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

CJSG1977 said:


> I just want to say how sad I am to see that this forum is nothing to do with the subject heading. Myself and babyhopes (i think, or a name similar) both tried to get a response on our conception readings and were dismissed or got comments saying we shouldnt pay any attention as the readings are wrong. For weeks I have read discussions on everything but.
> 
> I am not trying to be nasty but I have, and will continue to offer all the support I have! But this is wrong.
> 
> Missymoomoo you seem lovely, and Faerie I love to bits. But I am unsubscribing from this thread as it just doesnt seem to be what its meant to be about.
> 
> I had a reading I would love to have discussed but couldnt even bring myself to write about it.
> 
> For those that are interested Jenny Renny and Psychic Star have both been proven right in what they have said to me so far. So please do not feel like you are silly or have wasted your time or money. Anyone that wants to discuss their readings please pm me.
> 
> The rest of you I wish you all the very best in your journeys of pregnancy, ttc and dealing with losses etc. My thoughts are with you all.
> 
> Best Wishes

I am sorry it has gone this way in here but it truly isn't intentional. It was all started in good faith by a lady called Frogger. We were all so excited back then (I'm talking about a year ago now!!). A lot of us got a LOT of readings of LOT of psychics. Of course some of them where right and they came in here to discuss them and we are were on a buzz and a high thinking ours would come right which is only natural. I suppose after time it has kind of gone quiet and it is true that none of my readings came true and neither did Whisper of hopes but Madly's did and I think Faer in the end had a friend from work get her conception right lol. Anyway it doesn't mean to say that we don't believe in the psychics. We were just unlucky I suppose. So anyway it seems to have gone very quiet and during this time I have made the friends I have in here and to be honest we just chat now in here as thread is still here and established and convenient. Its more of a friendship general thread, very true, but its nice to come in here and chat. I think both myself and Whisper of hope find it a comfort thread. I truly wish you all the success in your ttc journey and it is so lovely that you have found truth in your readings. We will be thinking of you. If you ever just want to chat feel free. We do like psychics honest :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Lindsey don't stop posting
> :hugs:

i dont think i should hun as ppl dont feel welcome when i do same as the other thread i was on i was toldi dont care about anyne but me


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes you do! You care about lots of people as you are always giving us encouragement and support. Pls stop feeling this. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I couldnt have got through without your support in tww!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes you do! You care about lots of people as you are always giving us encouragement and support. Pls stop feeling this. :hugs:

im so fed up if the psyics aint fake then where the hell is my baby they have all told me il have? why are my cycles so fucked up why when i should of ovulated and my hormones are apparently"normal" was my test the morn a clear as day bfn all i want is to knw what it feels like to have a baby in my belly to feel it move to have morning sickness all of it and my own child all my friends can do it all the ppl who dont desere it do it so why not me? am i that bad a person:cry:


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm not expecting them to be truthful readings, they were for fun. But this thread was meant to discuss that. If you had all decided that you didnt want to discuss that anymore then the least you could have all done was to acknowledge the people that came to it expecting some response instead of the cold shoulder which is what I got. I then commented quite a bit on the other topics and was still ignored which is why I am so upset. Surely this is an open forum and everyone should feel welcome.

I am sorry that people felt they were ripped off by psychics but there is that risk when you have readings, which is why it should be taken lightly. But this thread should still be open to discuss these issues.

I asked Jenny for a reading and she said she saw a bfp for that cycle but that she saw another bfp for a later cycle. I was pregnant and miscarried, and it meant a lot to come here and discuss.

I wish you all the best. But bare in mind that people are going to come here expecting to be able to discuss what the topic thread is.


----------



## CJSG1977

Whisper I am going through the same as you, but you havent got to know me. This is a horrific journey for many women on here and its cruel. We have these readings in hope that we will hear what we want, and maybe thats our downfall, clinging to something that someone has said in hope that we get our dream.

They will figure out what is going on. They have too. And yes, it may take some time. There is not a day that goes by where I dont feel like I am broken and that my body wont do the one thing I want it too. I have had 6 losses I know for definite about and 2 more that I am certain may have been losses too. You have good people supporting you in here. And they will be with you till the end when you will be holding your little one!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CJSG1977 said:


> Whisper I am going through the same as you, but you havent got to know me. This is a horrific journey for many women on here and its cruel. We have these readings in hope that we will hear what we want, and maybe thats our downfall, clinging to something that someone has said in hope that we get our dream.
> 
> They will figure out what is going on. They have too. And yes, it may take some time. There is not a day that goes by where I dont feel like I am broken and that my body wont do the one thing I want it too. I have had 6 losses I know for definite about and 2 more that I am certain may have been losses too. You have good people supporting you in here. And they will be with you till the end when you will be holding your little one!

thats the thing ppl do cling to it i cant count the ammount of times ive landed with a huge bump star told me alot about me but hasnt been able to be correct on a pregnancy the same as gail . im sorry for your losses i too have had losses very early chemichals so nthing like those who have seen the full bfps:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

They will get to the bottom things hun! That doesnt make it any easier in the wait. Star has said a lot of things that are right but I dont know whether she will be right about her pregnancy prediction as the time hasnt come yet... but I am not bothered. I am in fertility treatment now and its in their hands. I have had all my tests come clear so far and have a follow up appt on the 24th to see if I will be put on clomid... :shrug: Guess I will see.

It would just be so easy if we could have someone just say this is whats wrong, this will fix it and you will have your baby on this date....it would be great. But I will at least be proud when I am holding my baby that I went through all this pain to get there. And you will hun. Dont give up! What have they done so far to help?


----------



## faerieprozac

Wow I missed a little bit, I try to read this on my phone but it takes soooo long to load! 

CJSG1977 hun, sorry if we have ignored you, I try to reply to everyone who posts but admittedly i've probably got carried away and forgotten. In fairness, yes this should have stayed as a thread for predictions, but it became a regular place for us to chat. I had so many predictions and not one came true - except my best friend who predicted I was pregnant the night before I found out (she's a tarot reader). Thats not to say that everyones predictions will turn out wrong - Madly had quite a few correct if I recall, I just like to warn people not to rely on these, because thats what i did and it broke my heart every month. 

I'm very sorry that you feel this way and like I said, I'm sorry that this thread got so completely off topic, but I found it such a comfort coming on here and chatting, predictions just got side tracked I guess. :hugs:

Missy how yo u doing today? Linds? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Wow I missed a little bit, I try to read this on my phone but it takes soooo long to load!
> 
> CJSG1977 hun, sorry if we have ignored you, I try to reply to everyone who posts but admittedly i've probably got carried away and forgotten. In fairness, yes this should have stayed as a thread for predictions, but it became a regular place for us to chat. I had so many predictions and not one came true - except my best friend who predicted I was pregnant the night before I found out (she's a tarot reader). Thats not to say that everyones predictions will turn out wrong - Madly had quite a few correct if I recall, I just like to warn people not to rely on these, because thats what i did and it broke my heart every month.
> 
> I'm very sorry that you feel this way and like I said, I'm sorry that this thread got so completely off topic, but I found it such a comfort coming on here and chatting, predictions just got side tracked I guess. :hugs:
> 
> Missy how yo u doing today? Linds? :hugs:

fed up depressed n stressed. hope u ben princess and pump are ok xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Faer I am doing ok ty for asking. Just gonna go to gym :hugs:

How are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just dropping by with some love hope ur all doing ok :hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies just dropping by with some love hope ur all doing ok :hugs::kiss:

Hi I wasn't around yesterday. :hugs: back! x


----------



## 4everinlove

hey ladies new to the thread, but found it very interesting.. anyone able to tell me where i get these pg predictions????


----------



## MadamRose

May i ask how you get the predictions?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used to have the links saved in the bookmarks but I got a new computer. You can do a search for Jenny Renny, Cheri, Psychic 123, Gail (from Ebay) oh and Brooke. Sorry if I missed anyone off but there are so many :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies hope ur all well:hugs: day 42 and still no af so im guessing no ov yet as bfns on 10 mius:dohh: going fs on the 26th so going with a list of questions and things i want awnsers for there is no way in hell my hormones can be normal if im not ovulating! this cycle seems like its gonna be one of these long drawn out ones and im feeling useless and ribbish and not very womanly:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: Linds sorry to hear. I would also demand answers too! 

When do you go to UK?

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: Linds sorry to hear. I would also demand answers too!
> 
> When do you go to UK?
> 
> xxx

i fly early on the 14th june hun cant wait lol how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Doing ok just working really really hard. How is your lingua class?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Doing ok just working really really hard. How is your lingua class?

its not too bad been off the past 2 days with tummy bug tho got to go back tomoz asnot ment to have too much time off lol make sure u dont wear urself out hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Doing ok just working really really hard. How is your lingua class?

its not too bad been off the past 2 days with tummy bug tho got to go back tomoz asnot ment to have too much time off lol make sure u dont wear urself out hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


We go on holiday on 19th June:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Martyns mum has treated us.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> We go on holiday on 19th June:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Martyns mum has treated us.

ooooh u off anywhere nice hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Maritius for 10 days x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Maritius for 10 days x

oh wow how nice is that!:happydance: hope you bth have a lovely time and think of me sat in my boring classroom haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the witch has landed welll ish she keeps starting and stopping but best ive had this cycle lol


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi! Sorry I have been missing! Havent been at the computer. Been busy with work mostly and birthdays. Have my 20 week scan on the 7th June so just under 3 weeks! I am 18 weeks today and feeling alot more like myself but I do have sick moments. 

Stressed out because my hotmail account has been blocked and hotmail staff are useless, there is no way to contact them only a forum and they just keep repeating themselves and sending me to a sticky thread that isn't of any use to me. I've had the account for years, and I get ALL of my paperless bills sent there. MAD. lol. 

Princess is 7 in 10 days!! So I won't be around much soon, and I've got lots happening at work and birthdays coming up and my mum and dads 65th wedding anniversary, all I wanna do is sleep lol. 

Linds I'm glad AF is possibly making an appearance and that you have a new FS!!

Missy where are you going on Holiday?? So lovely of Martyns mum to do that!

Everyone is betting my baby is a boy.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Nice to see you Faer. We are off to Maritious 

Linds Happy that AF landed 

:hugs: to all x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hiya girls, wanted to stop by. I hope you are all doing well. 

Whisper you do sound like a candidate for clomid! I have just been prescribed it. Have they talked to you about that? Any bloods taken? I hope things go well.

To the girls who asked about the readings there is also psyhic star on ebay...and I also used Jenny Renny. But like the girls have all said on here. See it as fun, as many have had their hopes dashed with false / inaccurate readings.

Faerie I am sensing a girl...but I look forward to finding out!


----------



## Helena_

Hey girls! New to the thread but seemed like a nice place to join! I just finished my round of provera and will be trying soy out this cycle. I got my reading done by Gail. I loved it. She said July prenancy. I.know it's to be taken lightly but it really did help me relax. Now I feel like doing the deed is for fun (atleast until July haha). Best thing I bought so far!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Helena_Lynn said:


> Hey girls! New to the thread but seemed like a nice place to join! I just finished my round of provera and will be trying soy out this cycle. I got my reading done by Gail. I loved it. She said July prenancy. I.know it's to be taken lightly but it really did help me relax. Now I feel like doing the deed is for fun (atleast until July haha). Best thing I bought so far!

Well if it makes you feel relaxed and like :sex: is fun then I can't think of a better buy! :thumbup: You go girl. I think the readings are great in that respect as they do make you relax. I hope she is right! :hugs:


----------



## oliv

Hi ladies!! Iv only been TTC for 3 months but i dunno why something clicked with me today and i started thinking about psychic readings (have seen a few on siggys) Then for some strange reason I remembered my friend and I got readings done over a year ago when she was TTC so I went back in my emails to see if i did have it, and yep there it was Jenny Renny. Completely forgot about it and my shock when i read it!!!!

*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oliv said:


> Hi ladies!! Iv only been TTC for 3 months but i dunno why something clicked with me today and i started thinking about psychic readings (have seen a few on siggys) Then for some strange reason I remembered my friend and I got readings done over a year ago when she was TTC so I went back in my emails to see if i did have it, and yep there it was Jenny Renny. Completely forgot about it and my shock when i read it!!!!
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.*

ohh gd luck hun:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope u are all ok? i am on day 6 of my cycle and have the new s tomoz really hope i get some answers sick of being fobbed off


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Linds,

What time is your appointment? I hope you get some answers too. Have you heard from Madly lately? Her journal has not been touched for days and days:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

oliv said:


> Hi ladies!! Iv only been TTC for 3 months but i dunno why something clicked with me today and i started thinking about psychic readings (have seen a few on siggys) Then for some strange reason I remembered my friend and I got readings done over a year ago when she was TTC so I went back in my emails to see if i did have it, and yep there it was Jenny Renny. Completely forgot about it and my shock when i read it!!!!
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.*

Wow how weird that you felt to look now. Maybe this does mean something. I sure hope so! :thumbup: FX for you hon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Linds,
> 
> What time is your appointment? I hope you get some answers too. Have you heard from Madly lately? Her journal has not been touched for days and days:shrug:

3 pm to you hun brickin it just did some maintanence down there lol. no i havent i did speak briefly to her on fb last week i think it was:dohh: hows you doing hunni? xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will be thinking of you at 3pm my time (4pm your time). Yes I am worried about Madly but I suppose she is very busy with Charlie x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies we canceldd my appointment decided to try go to another clinic that has a really good rep its not in essen as such have to get train to it butthey are very very thurough so bens gonna try get me an apt tomoz while im at inlingua


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies we canceldd my appointment decided to try go to another clinic that has a really good rep its not in essen as such have to get train to it butthey are very very thurough so bens gonna try get me an apt tomoz while im at inlingua

Ohhh ok. I hope he manages to get your an appointment. :thumbup:

We just had scampi and chips for tea. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Yummy or what! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I have been MIA :dohh: I dont get much chance for bnb and quite often when I do its to read only whilst feeding or nursing Charlie :lol: we have had so many feeding issues with my poor little man and hes still not gaining weight :( its making for a very stressful time!

Linds I hope Ben can get you an appointment at this new clinic :hugs:

How are you MissyMoo and faerie?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA :dohh: I dont get much chance for bnb and quite often when I do its to read only whilst feeding or nursing Charlie :lol: we have had so many feeding issues with my poor little man and hes still not gaining weight :( its making for a very stressful time!
> 
> Linds I hope Ben can get you an appointment at this new clinic :hugs:
> 
> How are you MissyMoo and faerie?

Hey You are there!!!! Good to hear from you at last. I hope Charlie starts to settle down and feed better and put weight on. I suppose its just patience and gentle persuasion at the end of the day and I know you have both so he is in the best hands. Does he still only feed for you? 

I am fine thank you. Got a bit of a poorly foot for some reason but other than that I am fine! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my beautys hope you are all well? meadly hope charlies feeding improves:hugs: wwell ben never made my appointment he made me do it lol was shaking not made an appointment in germany before lol was really hard but the lady on other side of the phone was really nice going to see them on the 20th at 2 pm the day AFTER im back from the uk they are really really good they are just for ppl who want a baby not the usual gyne:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey my beautys hope you are all well? meadly hope charlies feeding improves:hugs: wwell ben never made my appointment he made me do it lol was shaking not made an appointment in germany before lol was really hard but the lady on other side of the phone was really nice going to see them on the 20th at 2 pm the day AFTER im back from the uk they are really really good they are just for ppl who want a baby not the usual gyne:winkwink:

I am so happy that you got it sorted. Did you speak in German to her. I think Ben is right making you do it! haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hey my beautys hope you are all well? meadly hope charlies feeding improves:hugs: wwell ben never made my appointment he made me do it lol was shaking not made an appointment in germany before lol was really hard but the lady on other side of the phone was really nice going to see them on the 20th at 2 pm the day AFTER im back from the uk they are really really good they are just for ppl who want a baby not the usual gyne:winkwink:
> 
> I am so happy that you got it sorted. Did you speak in German to her. I think Ben is right making you do it! hahaClick to expand...

yep i did i tried my bestest too hehe:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad you got your appointment sorted linds hon and well done you for doing it in German :kiss:

Missymoo how are you hon?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Madly I am great. I just cleaned the whole house and feel so good about it. Is that sad? :haha:

How is Charlie doing with the feeding? Any better?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: not sad at all because I also feel good when I have cleaned the house :dohh:

Charlies doing better thank you for asking :kiss: we have switched formua and bottles and hes much more settled now :thumbup: expensive though all the different bottles, teats and formula we have tried I reckon we have probably spent nearing 100.00 :shock: on top of the original lay out when we bought avent bottles and his first formula but tbh money doesnt come into it when you have a baby that just wont settle and screams the house down your willing to try anything :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYSBOYS said:


> :lol: not sad at all because I also feel good when I have cleaned the house :dohh:
> 
> Charlies doing better thank you for asking :kiss: we have switched formua and bottles and hes much more settled now :thumbup: expensive though all the different bottles, teats and formula we have tried I reckon we have probably spent nearing 100.00 :shock: on top of the original lay out when we bought avent bottles and his first formula but tbh money doesnt come into it when you have a baby that just wont settle and screams the house down your willing to try anything :thumbup:

That's good that you have found the right formula and bottle/teat :thumbup: So he's obviously a fussy boy! So what bottles and teats are you using now?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are using the MAM ones hon they have a special vent in the bottom which stops him swallowing too much air :thumbup: the starter pack was on offer at mothercare :winkwink: and it has ample bits and bobs for what we need :thumbup: The are sooooo modern :dohh: you can mix and match the bottoms and tops which all unscrew :lol: and they also look funky and have a special shaped teat they are suppose to be the closest to a booby :rofl: here they are .....

https://www.boots.com/en/MAM-Anti-C... Base-_---_-MAM Anti Colic Bottle Starter Set

oh and best of all they self sterilise you just pop water in the bottom of them and put them in the microwave for a few mins :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYSBOYS said:


> We are using the MAM ones hon they have a special vent in the bottom which stops him swallowing too much air :thumbup: the starter pack was on offer at mothercare :winkwink: and it has ample bits and bobs for what we need :thumbup: The are sooooo modern :dohh: you can mix and match the bottoms and tops which all unscrew :lol: and they also look funky and have a special shaped teat they are suppose to be the closest to a booby :rofl: here they are .....
> 
> https://www.boots.com/en/MAM-Anti-C... Base-_---_-MAM Anti Colic Bottle Starter Set
> 
> oh and best of all they self sterilise you just pop water in the bottom of them and put them in the microwave for a few mins :)

I like the look of those. A lot of good reviews too. Can we have some more piccys of Charlie when you get chance pweeeeeze Missis Madly :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Of course you can hon :kiss: bless you ...... I am always putting pics in my parenting journal link in my siggy :thumbup: but am holding out until tomorrow we are taking the boys on a photo shoot again :) we had one last Sunday but the photo disc ended up been dodgy and we lost all 53 of the snaps :cry: they have promised a re-shoot for us tomorrow :happydance: fxed we get some good ones :lol: also check out my FB am always adding them on there :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will take a look at fb later hon ty.........:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well 1 week n 5 days till i go back to my mums for a few days will miss ben but cant wait to see my fam! then day after i get back i have my first appointment with the kinder wunche team so one way of another even if it ends up we need ivf or sumon like that we will be getting our baby as thisplace does it all from simple clomid to ivf i really do have faith in these ladies they will give me my awnsers and my baby! also my sister after 6 years of ttc and so many mc and apparenly having all the tests done to be told nothing was wrong has been told her thyroids high:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Linds such exciting new! It's all happening for you! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Linds!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my lovelys hope u are all ok? im feeling v down in the dumps and not liking myself very much today so have decided as of tomoz im starting jillian micheals 30 day shred to try get my belly flat and et back into my sise 10/12s


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi ladies sorry I have been awol, very busy with being on jury service and having princess's birthday. 

Have my scan tomorrow, then straight after I have to go back on jury service as the case isn't finished but the judge wasn't available today, so it's on hold today and tomorrow morning and commencing when I return so I've got everybody waiting on me!! (pressure much!!). Hopefully it'll be finished by wednesday but i've met some lovely ladies there and they are all looking out for me cause i'm 'the pregnant one' lol. 

Was in a lot of pain saturday but luckily I had the day off work already booked off; I was in tears all night, OHs mum said it was most likely baby lying on a nerve and she said as long as the pain wasn't in my tummy/uterus region then baby is fine. This was a cramp in my right leg (all day) and then pain in my groin, right hip and side, I couldn't move it was so bad. I felt baby moving though so I wasn't to worried, just in agony. I've refused to take paracetomal through most of this pregnancy but I just had to on saturday night. 

I'm over the awful cold I had aswell, (near enough apart from a few sniffles) so i'm hopefully feeling more myself now! 

I should be on here more now that princess is back at school tomorrow, I get mornings back to myself; however we have a friend staying a couple of nights so i don't know, i don't like coming on here when there are people hovering around me! 

I am definetly showing now, I'll put my recent pic in my journal, I look less bloated! 

How have you all been?? Miss my ladies :( xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - Sorry you have been feeling down and hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

Faer- Nice to hear from you. Gosh that pain sounded terrible. So has it totally gone now? I will take a look at your journal :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Its a girllllll!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I havent been around much well not to post I only seem to be able to manage to read these days since I had Charlie :dohh: such a busy bee :lol:

Linds great news about the new FS place :thumbup: am keeping everything crossed for you guys :winkwink:

Faerie congratulations on your little :pink: :happydance: I really did think you were having a boy though :dohh:

Missymoo how are you hon? looking forward to your holiday?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Faer-Wow another Princess!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Madly - Stop worrying. We know your busy! :haha: if you weren't Id be more worried :wacko: Yes we are VERY ready for a holiday and very very excited about going in 12 days!!! :thumbup:

Lindsey - How are you today?

:hugs: to you all! I love you all! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Faer-Wow another Princess!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Madly - Stop worrying. We know your busy! :haha: if you weren't Id be more worried :wacko: Yes we are VERY ready for a holiday and very very excited about going in 12 days!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - How are you today?
> 
> :hugs: to you all! I love you all! :flower:

im ok tired and stressed with all this new language malarky isnt good when ur a stressed out dyslxic lol:haha: need to try got to my old fs today and get a referal letter from them so i can get seen and treated by this new place depending if ben can be botherd to go out lol hows you hunni? xx

hope u are all well charlie is looking gawjust maddly and jem woooop for pink i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pink


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Faer-Wow another Princess!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Madly - Stop worrying. We know your busy! :haha: if you weren't Id be more worried :wacko: Yes we are VERY ready for a holiday and very very excited about going in 12 days!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - How are you today?
> 
> :hugs: to you all! I love you all! :flower:
> 
> im ok tired and stressed with all this new language malarky isnt good when ur a stressed out dyslxic lol:haha: need to try got to my old fs today and get a referal letter from them so i can get seen and treated by this new place depending if ben can be botherd to go out lol hows you hunni? xx
> 
> hope u are all well charlie is looking gawjust maddly and jem woooop for pink i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pinkClick to expand...

Hey you! You are online. I am good. Martyns just gone to play squash at this time! hehe. What time does your language course start?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Faer-Wow another Princess!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Madly - Stop worrying. We know your busy! :haha: if you weren't Id be more worried :wacko: Yes we are VERY ready for a holiday and very very excited about going in 12 days!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - How are you today?
> 
> :hugs: to you all! I love you all! :flower:
> 
> im ok tired and stressed with all this new language malarky isnt good when ur a stressed out dyslxic lol:haha: need to try got to my old fs today and get a referal letter from them so i can get seen and treated by this new place depending if ben can be botherd to go out lol hows you hunni? xx
> 
> hope u are all well charlie is looking gawjust maddly and jem woooop for pink i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey you! You are online. I am good. Martyns just gone to play squash at this time! hehe. What time does your language course start?Click to expand...

my course starts 8.30 every morn and finish at 12.45. not sure whats gonna happen about the fs atm the one i hae an apt with apparently is only for ivf etc so gota cancel and find sumone else


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Faer-Wow another Princess!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Madly - Stop worrying. We know your busy! :haha: if you weren't Id be more worried :wacko: Yes we are VERY ready for a holiday and very very excited about going in 12 days!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - How are you today?
> 
> :hugs: to you all! I love you all! :flower:
> 
> im ok tired and stressed with all this new language malarky isnt good when ur a stressed out dyslxic lol:haha: need to try got to my old fs today and get a referal letter from them so i can get seen and treated by this new place depending if ben can be botherd to go out lol hows you hunni? xx
> 
> hope u are all well charlie is looking gawjust maddly and jem woooop for pink i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey you! You are online. I am good. Martyns just gone to play squash at this time! hehe. What time does your language course start?Click to expand...
> 
> my course starts 8.30 every morn and finish at 12.45. not sure whats gonna happen about the fs atm the one i hae an apt with apparently is only for ivf etc so gota cancel and find sumone elseClick to expand...

Oh noooo! I hope you find another one! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Faer-Wow another Princess!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Madly - Stop worrying. We know your busy! :haha: if you weren't Id be more worried :wacko: Yes we are VERY ready for a holiday and very very excited about going in 12 days!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey - How are you today?
> 
> :hugs: to you all! I love you all! :flower:
> 
> im ok tired and stressed with all this new language malarky isnt good when ur a stressed out dyslxic lol:haha: need to try got to my old fs today and get a referal letter from them so i can get seen and treated by this new place depending if ben can be botherd to go out lol hows you hunni? xx
> 
> hope u are all well charlie is looking gawjust maddly and jem woooop for pink i LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pinkClick to expand...
> 
> Hey you! You are online. I am good. Martyns just gone to play squash at this time! hehe. What time does your language course start?Click to expand...
> 
> my course starts 8.30 every morn and finish at 12.45. not sure whats gonna happen about the fs atm the one i hae an apt with apparently is only for ivf etc so gota cancel and find sumone elseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh noooo! I hope you find another one! :hugs:Click to expand...

me too but tbh think im just gonna give up lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But you aren't that way. You are a fighter!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> But you aren't that way. You are a fighter!

gonna see if the docs we can find will let us go from the bloods i had done with her


----------



## Tristins Mom

I am new here. How does this work?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Tristins Mom said:


> I am new here. How does this work?

How does what work?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Tristins Mom what are you after hunni??x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tristins Mom said:


> I am new here. How does this work?

if you search google ypu will find the name of gail, psyic star ermm tryna think of all the names lol and u pay them to do reasings for you x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh how does that work. Sorry I thought she was talking generally! hahahaha


----------



## Tristins Mom

Where do i go to get a reading. I am looking for a little hope.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: just found out my lil cousin who wasnt even trying is 13 weeks preg and she was on the bloody pill:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> :cry: just found out my lil cousin who wasnt even trying is 13 weeks preg and she was on the bloody pill:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel so depressed and fed up of it all :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> :cry: just found out my lil cousin who wasnt even trying is 13 weeks preg and she was on the bloody pill:nope:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

BUT she gave me a major dose of pma by telling me her mum had EXACTLY the same probs as me long drawn out cycle with no ov was put on clomid and after 2 cycles she fell with crystal. i swear shes really my mum lol i take after her in everything, my joints what i have to get checked out, my eye sight, my weight, and now my fertility lol

how are you hun?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> I feel so depressed and fed up of it all :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gosh that would give me a dose of PMA! I love it when people tell you things like that and it makes you immediately feel good again. :thumbup:

I have been in Canterbury all day with Claire and Laicee and took them shopping as she was struggling a bit with money etc etc. He is being his usual childish self and they had another bust up and are on a break now. He said hes been sleeping with another girl for the last 3 months and can't live a lie anymore.

Cassie my dog isn't well and she had to go to vets and stay there as they suspect a problem with her heart so extremely worried about her and want her home :cry: It all started out of the blue from a cough. Took her in and the vet said her heart was beating 220 beats per minute and she was in a critical condition. I was in so much shock!! She's never ever had problems with her health but she is 9 now and the vet said the top of her heart isn't working properly so the bottom half is overcompensating to try to make up. They want to keep her in until she stabilizes and have her on a special drug especially for this condition that is common in older doggies. They say that once her heart gets to around 120 beats per minute she can come home and will have to be on the drug for the rest of her life. At the moment at 7pm tonight it had gone from 220 to 180 but the vet said they have to gradually give her the drug as if they give her too much it can make her really poorly. I feel so helpless and worried. I just want her back home. Moo Man the Irish Wolfhound is lost without her. They are like a married couple! :cry:


My two randy pugs have been :sex: none stop for last 4 days and Missy is in season so now I think shes pregnant. I couldn't stop them as he was constantly humping her. They got stuck everytime, kinda sideways and I couldn't get his willy out of her!!!! So I had to leave them stuck together for about 30 mins until somehow they became unstuck and just carried on as normal.

Going on holiday in just 8 days and all this is going on. Feel so crap! I feel like all I will be doing is worrying about all of this and wishing I was back home. The timing is perfect.....not! Why is my life so complicated and trying. Why is it so up and down. Its a rollercoaster ride and I just want something good to happen and everything to be simple. I hate my doggies being ill and I hate the fact that Claire has a T..at for a boyfriend and lets her down all the time. Lifes very cruel sometimes. :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Linds - Your FS appointment is the day after my birthday :hugs: I hope this one puts you on clomid and you get your forever baby! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Gosh that would give me a dose of PMA! I love it when people tell you things like that and it makes you immediately feel good again. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been in Canterbury all day with Claire and Laicee and took them shopping as she was struggling a bit with money etc etc. He is being his usual childish self and they had another bust up and are on a break now. He said hes been sleeping with another girl for the last 3 months and can't live a lie anymore.
> 
> Cassie my dog isn't well and she had to go to vets and stay there as they suspect a problem with her heart so extremely worried about her and want her home :cry: It all started out of the blue from a cough. Took her in and the vet said her heart was beating 220 beats per minute and she was in a critical condition. I was in so much shock!! She's never ever had problems with her health but she is 9 now and the vet said the top of her heart isn't working properly so the bottom half is overcompensating to try to make up. They want to keep her in until she stabilizes and have her on a special drug especially for this condition that is common in older doggies. They say that once her heart gets to around 120 beats per minute she can come home and will have to be on the drug for the rest of her life. At the moment at 7pm tonight it had gone from 220 to 180 but the vet said they have to gradually give her the drug as if they give her too much it can make her really poorly. I feel so helpless and worried. I just want her back home. Moo Man the Irish Wolfhound is lost without her. They are like a married couple! :cry:
> 
> 
> My two randy pugs have been :sex: none stop for last 4 days and Missy is in season so now I think shes pregnant. I couldn't stop them as he was constantly humping her. They got stuck everytime, kinda sideways and I couldn't get his willy out of her!!!! So I had to leave them stuck together for about 30 mins until somehow they became unstuck and just carried on as normal.
> 
> Going on holiday in just 8 days and all this is going on. Feel so crap! I feel like all I will be doing is worrying about all of this and wishing I was back home. The timing is perfect.....not! Why is my life so complicated and trying. Why is it so up and down. Its a rollercoaster ride and I just want something good to happen and everything to be simple. I hate my doggies being ill and I hate the fact that Claire has a T..at for a boyfriend and lets her down all the time. Lifes very cruel sometimes. :cry:

oh hunny:hugs: you need that holiday just u and martyn relaxing on a sunny beach lies not worth it wothith the challenges and the ups and downs are what what make life life it would be very tediouse without:hugs::kiss:
*Gib niemals auf*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my god life is so so so unfair i havent seen her for years and she now lives in australia but my dads cousins daughter who is a year younger then me has been diagnosed with terminal cancer 24 years of age:nope:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

whisperofhope said:


> missymoomoo said:
> 
> 
> gosh that would give me a dose of pma! I love it when people tell you things like that and it makes you immediately feel good again. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been in canterbury all day with claire and laicee and took them shopping as she was struggling a bit with money etc etc. He is being his usual childish self and they had another bust up and are on a break now. He said hes been sleeping with another girl for the last 3 months and can't live a lie anymore.
> 
> Cassie my dog isn't well and she had to go to vets and stay there as they suspect a problem with her heart so extremely worried about her and want her home :cry: It all started out of the blue from a cough. Took her in and the vet said her heart was beating 220 beats per minute and she was in a critical condition. I was in so much shock!! She's never ever had problems with her health but she is 9 now and the vet said the top of her heart isn't working properly so the bottom half is overcompensating to try to make up. They want to keep her in until she stabilizes and have her on a special drug especially for this condition that is common in older doggies. They say that once her heart gets to around 120 beats per minute she can come home and will have to be on the drug for the rest of her life. At the moment at 7pm tonight it had gone from 220 to 180 but the vet said they have to gradually give her the drug as if they give her too much it can make her really poorly. I feel so helpless and worried. I just want her back home. Moo man the irish wolfhound is lost without her. They are like a married couple! :cry:
> 
> 
> My two randy pugs have been :sex: None stop for last 4 days and missy is in season so now i think shes pregnant. I couldn't stop them as he was constantly humping her. They got stuck everytime, kinda sideways and i couldn't get his willy out of her!!!! So i had to leave them stuck together for about 30 mins until somehow they became unstuck and just carried on as normal.
> 
> Going on holiday in just 8 days and all this is going on. Feel so crap! I feel like all i will be doing is worrying about all of this and wishing i was back home. The timing is perfect.....not! Why is my life so complicated and trying. Why is it so up and down. Its a rollercoaster ride and i just want something good to happen and everything to be simple. I hate my doggies being ill and i hate the fact that claire has a t..at for a boyfriend and lets her down all the time. Lifes very cruel sometimes. :cry:
> 
> oh hunny:hugs: You need that holiday just u and martyn relaxing on a sunny beach lies not worth it wothith the challenges and the ups and downs are what what make life life it would be very tediouse without:hugs::kiss:
> *gib niemals auf*Click to expand...

*GIB NEIMALS AUF*!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cassie is pulling through. Her heartbeat is coming down slowly and may be allowed home tomorrow! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> my god life is so so so unfair i havent seen her for years and she now lives in australia but my dads cousins daughter who is a year younger then me has been diagnosed with terminal cancer 24 years of age:nope:

Oh thats awful. I am so sorry for them :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> whisperofhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missymoomoo said:
> 
> 
> gosh that would give me a dose of pma! I love it when people tell you things like that and it makes you immediately feel good again. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been in canterbury all day with claire and laicee and took them shopping as she was struggling a bit with money etc etc. He is being his usual childish self and they had another bust up and are on a break now. He said hes been sleeping with another girl for the last 3 months and can't live a lie anymore.
> 
> Cassie my dog isn't well and she had to go to vets and stay there as they suspect a problem with her heart so extremely worried about her and want her home :cry: It all started out of the blue from a cough. Took her in and the vet said her heart was beating 220 beats per minute and she was in a critical condition. I was in so much shock!! She's never ever had problems with her health but she is 9 now and the vet said the top of her heart isn't working properly so the bottom half is overcompensating to try to make up. They want to keep her in until she stabilizes and have her on a special drug especially for this condition that is common in older doggies. They say that once her heart gets to around 120 beats per minute she can come home and will have to be on the drug for the rest of her life. At the moment at 7pm tonight it had gone from 220 to 180 but the vet said they have to gradually give her the drug as if they give her too much it can make her really poorly. I feel so helpless and worried. I just want her back home. Moo man the irish wolfhound is lost without her. They are like a married couple! :cry:
> 
> 
> My two randy pugs have been :sex: None stop for last 4 days and missy is in season so now i think shes pregnant. I couldn't stop them as he was constantly humping her. They got stuck everytime, kinda sideways and i couldn't get his willy out of her!!!! So i had to leave them stuck together for about 30 mins until somehow they became unstuck and just carried on as normal.
> 
> Going on holiday in just 8 days and all this is going on. Feel so crap! I feel like all i will be doing is worrying about all of this and wishing i was back home. The timing is perfect.....not! Why is my life so complicated and trying. Why is it so up and down. Its a rollercoaster ride and i just want something good to happen and everything to be simple. I hate my doggies being ill and i hate the fact that claire has a t..at for a boyfriend and lets her down all the time. Lifes very cruel sometimes. :cry:
> 
> oh hunny:hugs: You need that holiday just u and martyn relaxing on a sunny beach lies not worth it wothith the challenges and the ups and downs are what what make life life it would be very tediouse without:hugs::kiss:
> *gib niemals auf*Click to expand...
> 
> *GIB NEIMALS AUF*!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Cassie is pulling through. Her heartbeat is coming down slowly and may be allowed home tomorrow! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thats fantastic hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey ladies, 

Cassie is back home at last. Shes has 3 lots of heart meds that she has to take everyday. I am so pleased to see her and keep wanting to cuddle her but she has always been the type of doggie that doesn't like being cuddled too much so its really difficult as I want to just hold and hug her but I can't. She does sometimes show love in her own special way though and has her special kisses for us occasionally. Such a character she is but as mad as a hatter. :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Cassie is back home at last. Shes has 3 lots of heart meds that she has to take everyday. I am so pleased to see her and keep wanting to cuddle her but she has always been the type of doggie that doesn't like being cuddled too much so its really difficult as I want to just hold and hug her but I can't. She does sometimes show love in her own special way though and has her special kisses for us occasionally. Such a character she is but as mad as a hatter. :haha:

wooop so gla u got her back hunni:hugs: im feeling v v sick lol im scared of flying and have NEVER flown alone in my life my mum sent me over calms what ive taken fro the past 3 days but dont feel any calmer :haha: lingusta this more, then leaving for airport around half 5 ish hope we get there on time have to wait till my sil can get away from work:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Cassie is back home at last. Shes has 3 lots of heart meds that she has to take everyday. I am so pleased to see her and keep wanting to cuddle her but she has always been the type of doggie that doesn't like being cuddled too much so its really difficult as I want to just hold and hug her but I can't. She does sometimes show love in her own special way though and has her special kisses for us occasionally. Such a character she is but as mad as a hatter. :haha:
> 
> wooop so gla u got her back hunni:hugs: im feeling v v sick lol im scared of flying and have NEVER flown alone in my life my mum sent me over calms what ive taken fro the past 3 days but dont feel any calmer :haha: lingusta this more, then leaving for airport around half 5 ish hope we get there on time have to wait till my sil can get away from work:dohh:Click to expand...

I will be thinking of you at 4.30pm our time! I have faith in you and you will be fine cos you are a tought little cookie :thumbup:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi ladies, sorrycassie has not been well missy and linds sorry about your relative, i hope you're both feel okay :hugs:

nothing much to report on my part, but missing getting on here so much, miss having my laptop :( xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

faerieprozac said:


> Hi ladies, sorrycassie has not been well missy and linds sorry about your relative, i hope you're both feel okay :hugs:
> 
> nothing much to report on my part, but missing getting on here so much, miss having my laptop :( xxxx

We miss you an awful lot too :hugs: When will you get your laptop sorted and do you still feel sick all the time? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooooooooooo nervouse have taken calms but i dont feel calmer i feel sick and yuck lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> im soooooooooooo nervouse have taken calms but i dont feel calmer i feel sick and yuck lol

Nothing bad can happen to you hon. Trust me :hugs:

See you in England! Off to gym now x


----------



## faerieprozac

My laptop is beyond repair and we're not getting a new one, I use the pc in the front room when I get chance to but I'm usually in my bedroom now lol. Am using my phone atm. No I'm not sick anymore, if I don't eat for a while I throw up acid so as long as I eat I'm fine, lots of heartburn and backache now. 

How was your flight linds?? Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> My laptop is beyond repair and we're not getting a new one, I use the pc in the front room when I get chance to but I'm usually in my bedroom now lol. Am using my phone atm. No I'm not sick anymore, if I don't eat for a while I throw up acid so as long as I eat I'm fine, lots of heartburn and backache now.
> 
> How was your flight linds?? Xx

the flight was ok i was a bg brave girl sat rght at the ront so couldnt see the wing i did have a bit of a wobbly on take of but just closed my eyes and breathed lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Glad you are ok. Bet you feel great now! hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my lovelys hope ur all well? im at home now got back last night had a lil cry but fine now lol xx


----------



## faerieprozac

Did you have a nice time Linds? 

I got back from visiting my family last night and cried for 2 hours hysterically, I hate living away from them, my mum is very poorly and my dad was in a car crash (minor, he's fine), my brother was also in a car crash, his car is most likely a write off and he's got a bad back, since the crash he's been getting double vision and feeling light headed but he won't go to the hospital :( i'm so happy his 1 year old son was not in the car with him (although the one year old son was in the minor crash with my dads car) i'm so worried about everyone and i'm so useless being here. 

in terms of baby - Alice worried me by not moving much (from what i could feel) most of the weekend, but last night she wrigled all night, so i'm okay about it, I have some serious thrush going on that i can't seem to get rid of so i'm going to drink those probiotic yogurt drinks from today, it's my only real issue at the moment, and the weathers warm which doesnt help and being at work doesn't help, but theres only about 7 weeks now until I start my maternity.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> Did you have a nice time Linds?
> 
> I got back from visiting my family last night and cried for 2 hours hysterically, I hate living away from them, my mum is very poorly and my dad was in a car crash (minor, he's fine), my brother was also in a car crash, his car is most likely a write off and he's got a bad back, since the crash he's been getting double vision and feeling light headed but he won't go to the hospital :( i'm so happy his 1 year old son was not in the car with him (although the one year old son was in the minor crash with my dads car) i'm so worried about everyone and i'm so useless being here.
> 
> in terms of baby - Alice worried me by not moving much (from what i could feel) most of the weekend, but last night she wrigled all night, so i'm okay about it, I have some serious thrush going on that i can't seem to get rid of so i'm going to drink those probiotic yogurt drinks from today, it's my only real issue at the moment, and the weathers warm which doesnt help and being at work doesn't help, but theres only about 7 weeks now until I start my maternity.

:hugs: cant beleive how far in u are wont be long now before your holding ur bubba!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey ladies just though I would let you know I we are having a fantastic time here and see you all soon :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey ladies just though I would let you know I we are having a fantastic time here and see you all soon :kiss:

glad you are enjoying yourself hun "see" you when you get back mwahhh


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey its gone awful quiet on here and I don't like it!!! :haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

hello!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hello. How are you?? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im meltingggggggggggggg


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is it hot there thoo? its 22 here! abnd yesterday was 34 !!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Is it hot there thoo? its 22 here! abnd yesterday was 34 !!

its like 38 today n been stuck in a oven all day


----------



## MissyMooMoo

oven lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> oven lol

yeh my classroom was sooooooooo hot i kept escaping to the loo to cool down lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How are you getting on with your German? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How are you getting on with your German? x

not bad but ich immer habe kopf salade lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You're having a salad for tea?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> You're having a salad for tea?

lmao nope i have kopf salad = my head is like a tossed salad with all the new words mixing in with english


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe you silly billy. I have MISSED YOU!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> hehe you silly billy. I have MISSED YOU!!!!!

ive missed you tooo! did you have a good hollybob?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah it was really good break but I miss it and want to be back there. I can't get back into the boring day to day routine back in the UK and I just want to be on holiday again like now! :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How did you get on at your parents? Why are you dead and not sure on your status missis huh!!!!! huh!! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> How did you get on at your parents? Why are you dead and not sure on your status missis huh!!!!! huh!! :haha:

was really good missing them now tho lol and im dead cos i cant be botherd to do it atm not even sure if the doc will be able to help me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

piccy of me my mummy my best friend and her lil girl after a few drinks at end of the evening
 



Attached Files:







DSC04597.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> piccy of me my mummy my best friend and her lil girl after a few drinks at end of the evening

You and your mum look so happy!

Why do you think he will not be able to help you? Did the other one cancel on you or did you cancel?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> piccy of me my mummy my best friend and her lil girl after a few drinks at end of the evening
> 
> You and your mum look so happy!
> 
> Why do you think he will not be able to help you? Did the other one cancel on you or did you cancel?Click to expand...

we ended up canceling the last one.i just dont think they will be able to help im on day 40 now with no af nor ov just horrible horrible pains in my ovarys and wombs making me feel yuck
gonna go for a relaxing bath in a min candles and relaxing music:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But they may be able to help you. What is the harm in going and finding out? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> But they may be able to help you. What is the harm in going and finding out? :hugs:

im afraid of the internals too but trying to be braver about them im just a broken lady inside and out lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs: best thing is to relax your body


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hugs: best thing is to relax your body

beleive me i try but i have trouble controling my muscles especialy my legs always going into cramp and tense up lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

for you tomoz pam as im at college in the morning:flower::kiss:

https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab267/Aspoiledbratt/Happy%20Birthday/84cupcake.gif


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww ty so much Linds! Love you! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd 1 in the big bergmann house


----------



## MissyMooMoo

yay when did it come?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> yay when did it come?

this morning came home from lingusta cos it its soo heavy and painfull


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my belly hurts:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry your belly hurts :hugs:. Is it really heavy?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry your belly hurts :hugs:. Is it really heavy?

not heavy as such just very very painfull was up most the night with it even after tabs and hot water bottle, just googled about it tho and its common for ppl with bc like me to have very very painfull afs:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Its that the bicorne womb you mean?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Its that the bicorne womb you mean?

yeh hun also found out that im more likely to have mc's and prem babies


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Faer, Madly, Linds already knows lol. I am pregnant lol. I did something very sneaky and if you go to my journal you will see :rofl:

We are a couple of sly foxes us!


----------



## faerieprozac

SNEAKY SNEAK SNEAKY!!

So happy for you though hunny!!

Now then... Linds!! I'm going to start praying harder for you because you deserve this as well and it breaks my heart that you havent got it yet!! We WILL ALL BE MUMMIES by the end of 2012!!!!!


----------



## faerieprozac

Oh girls I miss you lot!! Ahhh!! My holiday starts 6th August and Maternity starts 15th, I will be around alot more!! xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes I pray for Linds too and soooo want it to happen for her

Faer it will be good to see more of you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

faerieprozac said:


> SNEAKY SNEAK SNEAKY!!
> 
> So happy for you though hunny!!
> 
> Now then... Linds!! I'm going to start praying harder for you because you deserve this as well and it breaks my heart that you havent got it yet!! We WILL ALL BE MUMMIES by the end of 2012!!!!!




MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes I pray for Linds too and soooo want it to happen for her
> 
> Faer it will be good to see more of you :hugs:

well ladies hopefully wont be too long as i now almost officialy have been diagnosed with pcos just got to wait for my other tests to come back and bens spermy thingy then he wil be giving me meds:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh at LAST! you have got some answers! yay!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh at LAST! you have got some answers! yay!!!

i know i went in wanting awnsers and i got them:happydance:


----------



## Winnie ...

soph77 said:


> This sounds like a great idea. I have had 3 readings and they have all been different!!
> 
> Jenny - bfp in May (already incorrect)
> 
> Serendipity - bfp in July
> 
> Gail - bfp in September
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for serin!

How Can I see tell if im having a boy or a girl?:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Winnie ... said:


> soph77 said:
> 
> 
> This sounds like a great idea. I have had 3 readings and they have all been different!!
> 
> Jenny - bfp in May (already incorrect)
> 
> Serendipity - bfp in July
> 
> Gail - bfp in September
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for serin!
> 
> How Can I see tell if im having a boy or a girl?:wacko:Click to expand...

 they do it via internet readings many i have had so many and not a single one was right lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope ur all doing ok ladies :hugs: im waiting on the bench for my turn to join you all, no doubt my turn will be when urs are all born:haha:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hi ladies how are you all? I was very poorly on wednesday, didn't get much sleep on tuesday night/wednesday morning due to abdominal pain, it was so bad, I couldn't not get comfy - I could feel Alice though so I knew she was ok. It was my 25 week MW ap so after dropping princess off at school we walked up to the surestart centre, I explained how I was feeling and she said it was probably my muscles contracting and stretching and that i've probably over worked myself and to take it easy. My BP was fine, my urine sample was fine and we heard Alices heartbeat for the first time. 

Walking home nearly killed me and we had to stop 4 times, I took a bath but it didn't get the pain just got worse and I was violently sick 4 times to point where it was nothing coming out but I was still gagging, I couldn't take my painkillers cause the thought of swallowing them made me throw up. I managed to get comfy sort of and had a heaty wheaty for the pain. Ben rang the midwife but it wasn't my midwife and she told him hot bath and paracetomal and to call the GP and see if I can get in, if the pain gets worse or if there is bleeding then to go to hospital. GP said they would call back and that it sounded urgent. I fell asleep at about 1.30 and GP rang at 1.45 and said I can come in at 5.30. Our friend came round with disolvable paracetmal so I had some painkiller and rested, it felt better but still sore and I managed to eat. 

GP thinks it was a mild tummy bug and should pass, I took yesterday off work as well and I feel much better. I have never felt so much pain before, I couldn't sit down, lie down, stand up, do anything but constantly move and wriggle in agony. 

OH has been lovely though. I'm back at work today but have the weekend off so I'm intending on resting a bit more but catching up with housework because he's not very good at it and I hate mess!!

Hope you're all well xxxxx


----------



## faerieprozac

And Alice is wonderful... the Gp prodded and poked my tummy to find out where the pain was and when she finished Alice gave her a massive kick!! Hahahaha.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohh Faer you got me so worried but towards the end of your post I am happy that you are now ok. I have never heard anything like that before you must have been so scared.

:haha: that was funny about Alice giving a massive kick. Bet she was protecting her mummy!

AFM - I have had my first little bout of MS this morning. Well kind of. I can't drink my usual coffee. Whenever I think of coffee I feel sick so I have switched to tea. I had shredded wheat for brekkie cos I felt sick but after eating I just felt blaaaaaaaaa! Now I feel Blaaaaaaaaaaa still.


----------



## faerieprozac

My sickness kicked in about 6 weeks so you're right on time :p


----------



## MissyMooMoo

At the moment its not too bad but I feel it will get much worse lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies tgif im sooooooooooo tired


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hope you feel ok now Linds :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hope you feel ok now Linds :hugs:

bored anxiosuse lol want monday and tues to hurry up


----------



## TryinFor1

Who is gail and all these other prediction ladies!?!?! I want to talk to one!


----------



## Charlie_x

I had a Gail prediction at the start of the year she said i would fall pregnant in may with a boy, she was wrong i didnt fall and im still trying :(

she did say alot of stuff which at the time i had hoped was true as she said that there was a female spirt with the letter M around me alot, and we named the baby we lost last year Maddion (Maddy) and i felt like because she had got that then it was going to happen and then when it didnt happen i was gutted cause i wanted to believe it was true and coming from my angel! but nevermind lol


----------



## TTC...#1:)

How long did it take to get your Gail predictions. I bought mine yesterday!!


----------



## greeneyes26

Ok i had a Cheri22 reading in May she said boy and july. she was right about july i just got my BFP donno bout being a boy yet way too early just wanted to let u guys know she was right with the month for me :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Greeneyes - How wonderful congrats!


----------



## greeneyes26

MissyMooMoo said:


> Greeneyes - How wonderful congrats!

Thanks Missy :) How far along are you?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

greeneyes26 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Greeneyes - How wonderful congrats!
> 
> Thanks Missy :) How far along are you?Click to expand...

I am 6 weeks today and feel a bit of MS starting to brew up lol


----------



## lynney

How do you get one of the girls to make a prediction for you?


----------



## greeneyes26

MissyMooMoo said:


> greeneyes26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Greeneyes - How wonderful congrats!
> 
> Thanks Missy :) How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 6 weeks today and feel a bit of MS starting to brew up lolClick to expand...

I will be 4 weeks tomorrow and have felt so sick all day from early this am but its way to early for that to happen i think lol hope MS isnt too bad for ya!!


----------



## greeneyes26

lynney said:


> How do you get one of the girls to make a prediction for you?

I dont know bout the others but with Cheri22 i just googled her name went to her site and e-mailed her for the free reading. she has paid ones u can order too :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

There is Cheri, Jenny Renny, Brooke you just need to google them x


----------



## faerieprozac

A lady called victoria on ebay. Looking through allllllll my email predictions, she was the only one who said january conception and girl, didnt take any of notice of it until last week but she was 100% lol. 

Hi my ladies!! DAY OFF... but lots of housework. :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well Jenny Renny and Cheri were right for me but I thought they means 2010 and it was actually 2011 x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nobody was right for me


----------



## Futuremommy1

Gail predicted a boy conceived in sept. So we will see


----------



## Nvr2Late

hey ladies,

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, but last year I paid for 11 different psychics (yes, 11!) and not one got it right. I am now 11 weeks pregnant with TWINS. Not one psychic said conception in June and twins. Psychic Star did say May 2011, which is the month I was supposed to do my IVF but it got moved to June, but she said one baby, a girl (I'm hoping she's wrong, and I don't lose one of the babies -- heaven forbid!). She did stress to me that I would need medical intervention, which I did (IVF). 

Good luck to you all with your baby quests!!! :)


----------



## greeneyes26

Ive tried a few and they were all wrong then i got a free one from Cheri and she was right on about when i would conceive and find out wont know if she right about the sex for a few more weeks.


----------



## poonibby

Can someone please do my prediction? I want to know if i am going to have a girl or boy :) im 4 weeks.


----------



## airotciv

poonibby said:


> Can someone please do my prediction? I want to know if i am going to have a girl or boy :) im 4 weeks.

You have to order them hun, through eBay. They're about £2 each I think. If I were you, I'd wait and see at the scan if you really want to know! xxx


----------



## tryingforange

hi can i join you, I have pcos and currently on clomid :( but not working as yet, ive had 5 readings to date, from panrosa,psychic star, psychic123uk, sandra gibbs and one other today :) they are addictive. 

Psychic star predicted conception in Sept 2011- find out oct 2011-boy
panrosa predicted conception sept 2011- find out oct 2011 -Girl
gail (psychic123) predicted conception oct 2011- find out oct2011 - Boy
Sandra gibbs predicted jan 2012- then accidently sent me another reading that totally contradicted everything from first email. I had to chase her up for reading for 2 weeks, then he said jan 2012 in first and second was december 2012 so bit weird first email she referred to me by my name, second email she referred to me from my email address, although in the email i stated nameetc lol, so not too sure about her to be honest??? but others seem good.
Waiting for one more today so we will see


----------



## charlie_lael

This was my prediction from Jenny Renny:

"Charmaine - take a pregnancy test. The cards are showing a BFP the month of September from a current cycle. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 16th and 22nd.




Jennifer"

I guess we'll see. I'm almost six days late and all I've been getting is bfns. I also ordered one from Cheri, so we'll see.


----------



## chickpeapl

Did you test recently???



charlie_lael said:


> This was my prediction from Jenny Renny:
> 
> "Charmaine - take a pregnancy test. The cards are showing a BFP the month of September from a current cycle. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 16th and 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer"
> 
> I guess we'll see. I'm almost six days late and all I've been getting is bfns. I also ordered one from Cheri, so we'll see.


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies just stopping by to say hi to everyone..hope your all doing great...wishing you all the best of 2012 Happy New Year.....


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon :wave:

Doing well over here ;) cant believe my Charlie bear will be 8 months old tomorrow :o Hows you and yours hon?


----------



## camerashy

I tried cheri,Gail + panrosa and the only one that was right for me was cheri!! 

Def give her a try :)


----------



## lisap2008

Here are all my readings

psychic Star ; october 2011 conception - Wrong
Panrosa ; December BFP with baby boy -Wrong
Suzy on ebay; December conception Jan BFP with a baby boy
Brenda : conception around dec/jan with a baby boy
Gail : Feb conception with baby boy
Brooke : Feb/march BFP with baby girl
Leopard : Feb/July BFP with baby girl
Mesina : August conception with baby girl
Ruby : october BFP or Birth month baby boy
update Gail spirit reading said baby boy on its way with T inital in 2012.


----------



## apriln1982

Just here to update. Gail was right for me! She was a little off on the month of conception but she predicted back in December 2010 that I'd have a girl in 2012 and we just found out our baby coming in June is a girl!


----------



## lisap2008

apriln1982 said:


> Just here to update. Gail was right for me! She was a little off on the month of conception but she predicted back in December 2010 that I'd have a girl in 2012 and we just found out our baby coming in June is a girl!

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## cupcakemomof2

Where do I get a reading by these women?


----------



## lisap2008

cupcakemomof2 said:


> Where do I get a reading by these women?

these women have been my favorite and most accurate
Gail https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/
Brooke https://brooke777.angelfire.com/
Brenda https://www.ebay.com/itm/Psychic-co...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cbc1cb829#ht_4416wt_1110


----------



## annie00

is cheri22 always right>????

i got a reading done back in feb she told me may deliever r conceive and well may and aug came n went and all BFN,,.. so i decided to email her last night to see if anything changed well she said she still sees may... That means i still got to wait till may are aug of this yr?? im 8 dpo and i hope she is wrong and not to accurate bc im ready to be preg now.. I been ttc for 9 months!!!


----------



## Helena_

it isn't an exact science. It's for fun


----------



## MackMomma8

Updating as well!

Cheri:

_I am seeing you having a Girl and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out i n. _

Ruby (ttcbabylove):

_I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in SEPT. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS SEPT OR GIVE BIRTH SEPT OF 2012. I see a boy. 
_

I got my :bfp: on Tuesday, and my EDD is Oct 18th! Cheri was right on the money and Ruby was so close I had to give it to her... she was only a month off, and I could go early so she may still be sort of right! We'll see if who's right about the gender in October! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Every single conception reading i got whilst ttc was right :) a few got the sex wrong as they said girl but he was a boy, which I always thought he would be ;)

I saw it as fun and a pma boost whilst ttc :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Most of them got mine right too :thumbup: as they all said June/July but it was the year after :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ALL were wrong for me but a close family friendhas told us aprilis significant forus


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WhisperofHope this year is your year ;)

MissyMoo I guess I got little Bethanys gender right now I look at your ticker :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MADLYSBOYS said:


> WhisperofHope this year is your year ;)
> 
> MissyMoo I guess I got little Bethanys gender right now I look at your ticker :)

You sure did :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

;) I will be right about Linds baby boy as well :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYSBOYS said:


> ;) I will be right about Linds baby boy as well :thumbup:

:haha:idont care what i get just a healthy bouncy baby


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

This year is your year :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYSBOYS said:


> This year is your year :kiss:

it sure is any inklings on a month charmain :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sept/Oct/Nov ... I see a warm summers day, a lake and trees which are really green and its so warm and your sat on a bench with baby and Ben is throwing a stick for your dog ... Funny though in this vision your baby is a girl wrapped in a pink blanket :wacko: I always see blue for you hon always have :thumbup: I'm not sure Twins?????


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I see a celebration and you waving a test stick around :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYSBOYS said:


> I see a celebration and you waving a test stick around :)

:haha: we havent got a dog but we have his mums dog and as ive been given the clomid for next cycle could get twins as imone myself :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I never knew you were a twin hon :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Oh I never knew you were a twin hon :)

she only lived a few mins after birth but yeh me and victoria :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh twins would be wonderful for you Linds! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Oh I'm sorry hon :hugs:

its fine i know shes always with me :cloud9: id love twins lol butbetoo scared incase what happend with mum happend with me


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Today modern medicine and care has come a long way hon :hugs: but I know how you worry cos I do too x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Today modern medicine and care has come a long way hon :hugs: but I know how you worry cos I do too x

Yeh i know just something that i got to get over is that fear :haha: il prob be put on bedrest fromaround 6-7 mths anyway asmy bcu


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No they don't do bedrest anymore like they used to


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> No they don't do bedrest anymore like they used to

they do my fs told me about it when i told her imworried about my uterus and how things went for my mum too and she said id prob just be put on rest and seen more by the doc


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I see. The fs at Maidstone Hospital told me that with twin pregnancies they don't do bedrest as a general rule but I suppose if there is other reasons yes they probably do. I bet they do things different in Germany anyway. I was put on bedrest 21 years ago with Emma and Claire. Hated it but had to do it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh I see. The fs at Maidstone Hospital told me that with twin pregnancies they don't do bedrest as a general rule but I suppose if there is other reasons yes they probably do. I bet they do things different in Germany anyway. I was put on bedrest 21 years ago with Emma and Claire. Hated it but had to do it!

im a lazy moo so wouldnt bother me lol can happily stay in bed:haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WhisperOfHope said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see. The fs at Maidstone Hospital told me that with twin pregnancies they don't do bedrest as a general rule but I suppose if there is other reasons yes they probably do. I bet they do things different in Germany anyway. I was put on bedrest 21 years ago with Emma and Claire. Hated it but had to do it!
> 
> im a lazy moo so wouldnt bother me lol can happily stay in bed:haha:Click to expand...

Lazy :sleep::sleep::sleep:

:rofl:


----------



## iwishfor....

Hi im new to this and i have just purchased a package from cheri22 $18 worth and i was hoping to hear back from those who have gotten resuts back from her. is or was she accurate? i am so scared because ive never done this, yet i believe in them but really am wishing for a babygirl. i already have 2 boys. please somebody, im so scared! :/


----------



## iwishfor....

Hi im new to this and i have just purchased a package from cheri22 $18 worth and i was hoping to hear back from those who have gotten resuts back from her. is or was she accurate? i am so scared because ive never done this, yet i believe in them but really am wishing for a babygirl. i already have 2 boys. please somebody, im so scared! :/


----------



## Spacy

just for fun I got a free reading from Cheri22 back in November . She recently got back to me and She told me she sees a GIRL and that they relate her to JANUARY (either birth month, concieve month or month I find out ) I will be starting my first cycle of clomid , so if it takes I would be due in Jan. I really dont want to get my hopes up but I appreicate the positive look for a while.


----------



## lovinmyfamily

Hi, been reading some of you'll pos and where can i find psychics to give me a gender reading?


----------



## Nachelle

Hello ladies my name is Nachelle and Im new to this site! I have had aprrox 13 readings(11 girl and 2 boy) Im currently 10 weeks pregnant. I already have 3 boys and hopin for a girl. Its killing me not knowing!!


----------



## Nachelle

Heres my readings:
Cheri-Girl/ Nov
Elizabeth-boy/girl Nov/Dec (she didnt specify which next just a boy and girl in future)
Stormy-girl/Dec. (then a boy due in dec)
Tania-Girl/Feb or (boy girl twins but she thinks its DS3)
Cara-Girl/By the end of year (due date in Aug)
Gail-Boy/Jan (conception early jan with a 10lb boy ha ha)
Michelle-Girl/ August/ Sept
1c11-Girl/ connected with # 6
Brooke-Girl/Feb
Ebay lady-Boy
Sandra-Girl
Rebecca-Girl
Carmmell- boy then girl 2 yrs later

Then I have had pregnancy updates from Cheri, tania, brooke, stormy and all stickin to girl.
I found out in Feb and I am due Oct. 23 (Im also over due alot so the novembers could be right too) But Tania and Brooke hit it on the money with timing.


----------

